# 

## Jarek.P

Tydzień temu odebraliśmy wreszcie pozwolenie na budowę, więc chyba najwyższy czas zacząć Dziennik   :big grin:  

W kwestiach porządkowych: komentarze wszelkie (jeśli ktoś będzie tak miły i zechce coś skomentować) proszę umieszczać *tu, w tym dzienniku*. Osobny wątek tylko dla komentarzy i jeszcze trzeci osobny dla zdjęć wydaje mi się szczerze mówiac bez sensu. Tak więc w naszym dzienniku ten zwyczaj pozwalamy sobie zawiesić.

Jarek.P & Gaelle

----------


## Jarek.P

Zamiast wstępu krótka historia, jak to było.

*Część I - poszukiwania*

Dawno dawno temu, w odległej...

Nie, może nie tak. 

Dość dawno temu, w 2004 roku, któregoś ciepłego lipcowego dnia wraz z żoną postanowiliśmy się rozejrzeć w temacie realizacji czegoś, co dotychczas było jedynie marzeniem, przeznaczonym co prawda do realizacji, ale na zasadzie "kiedyś tam, jak sobie zbudujemy..." - no znacie tą fazę na pewno.
To nie miało być żadne szukanie "na już", ot tak po prostu przejechaliśmy się którejś soboty w rejony Białołęki, gdzie mieliśmy zobaczyć, jakie działki są, za ile, no taka czysta orientacja, nawet bez konkretnych przymiarek. Wcześniejsze podejście: przejrzenie portali ogłoszeniowych dała nam tylko to, co każdy wie: nie jest to najlepszy sposób na znalezienie ciekawej działki. Delikatnie mówiąc.
W każdym razie pojechaliśmy, oglądaliśmy, zatrzymywaliśmy się przy każdej znalezionej, przybitej krzywo do drzewa desce z koślawym napisem "spszedam działke", dzwoniliśmy, pytaliśmy. Nastawieni byliśmy na kilka miesięcy szukania, bo tak m.in. tu na forum muratora ludzie pisywali, ile to poszukiwań musieli odbyć, zanim się znalazła ta jedna, upragniona. Tymczasem już tydzień później, kolejnej soboty, kiedy znów pojechaliśmy sobie na wycieczkę, któraś kolejna przybita do drzewa sklejka z podanym telefonem okazała się strzałem w dziesiątkę. Już po tygodniu poszukiwań.
Dzwonimy, pytamy o działkę, przy której była ta sklejka. Niestety, ta działka nie dla nas, bo za duża, bo bez drzew (to był nasz warunek: choć kilka drzew na działce), ale jak o tych drzewach powiedzieliśmy głośno, facet odrzekł, że ma działkę z drzewami, podobno z całym lasem drzew nawet, tu niedaleko, możemy się umówić i on pokaże. Super, mamy czas, ustaliliśmy, gdzie się spotykamy, jedziemy. 
Na miejscu byliśmy pierwsi, po chwili jednak nadjechało... czarne BMW. Z auta wysiadł... łysy gość, dość krępej budowy ciała, ubrany... może i nie był to dresik z czterema paskami, ale bliżej temu ubranku było do sklepu sportowego niż do salonu z garniturami. Spojrzeliśmy na siebie z małżonką, pokręciliśmy głowami (w poziomie, na prawo i na lewo - to tak dla jasności), ale trza być dzielnym, nie można przed dresami okazywać strachu, więc trudno, wysiadamy, witamy się. Gość okazał się całkiem miły, więc zdecydowaliśmy się za nim pojechać. W końcu jedzie przed nami, sam jest, najwyżej uciekniemy. Zawiózł nas całkiem niedaleko, choć już poza granice Wawy. Zatrzymał się na drodze, która po jednej stronie była obudowana jakimś developerskim osiedlem, poczekał aż wysiądziemy, wskazał ręką na drugą stronę drogi i mówi "to tu". Przyzwyczajeni do pojedynczych, jakośtam uwidocznionych w terenie działek rozglądamy się, nie za bardzo rozumiemy. Druga strona drogi bowiem była pokryta czymś co wyglądało na niezbyt dawno wyschnięte bagno, zarośnięte mniej więcej półtorametrową "trawką", a w drugiej linii miało ścianę krzaczorów, ale taką, przy której StasiowoNelowa Zeriba to była wiązka chrustu do zabrania jednym kursem przez dowolną leśna babinę. Las... trudno było stwierdzić, krzaki zasłaniały wszystko. Dre... no ten kierowca beemwicy upierał się jednak, że to tu, że las jest za tymi krzakami i że mamy iść za nim. Nic, upewniłem się, czy samochód zamknięty, złapałem żonę za rękę, żeby jej (i sobie) dodać odwagi i ruszyliśmy za nim. 
Po przedarciu się przez kilka metrów bagna i kolejne kilka metrów krzaków oczom naszym ukazał się... las. 
Nie, nie krzyży. Normalny lasek sosnowy, pięknie prześwietlony światłem, w tym miejscu była tego lasu dość wąska odnoga, z jednej strony mająca to wyschnięte bagienko, z drugiej wieeelką i pustą łąkę, u szczytu której (dobre 2-3km) widniały dopiero przejawy cywilizacji w postaci widocznego szczytu jednego z podwarszawskich centrów handlowych. BMW-man zaś tłumaczy nam, że on jest pośrednikiem, że tu jest długi pas ziemi, którą on iluś współwłaścicielom pomógł scalić, podzielić, rozdzieli ć, wydzielić i co najważniejsze - sprzedać. I że krzaki on bierze na siebie, zrobienie drogi też, my mamy tylko kupić. I się cieszyć.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Część II - kupno działki*

Miejsce było piękne, cena całkiem przystępna. Co prawda nie była to już Warszawa, ale po pierwsze tuż przy jej granicy, po drugie z tego miejsca, mimo że poza granicami wawy było do centrum o wieeele bliżej niż z leżącej niby w granicach miasta Białołęki, którą rozpatrywaliśmy pierwotnie. Dodatkowo kierowca beemwicy okazał się sprawdzonym już przez znajomych żony pośrednikiem handlu nieruchomościami, operującym w tamtych rejonach, znajomi byli z niego bardzo zadowoleni, na nas też wywarł dobre wrażenie (pomijając pierwsze spostrzeżenia natury motoryzacyjno-odzieżowej), więc z pierwotnych planów "my tylko orientacyjnie na razie, wie pan, chcemy się zorientować co i za ile można..." zaczęliśmy się stopniowo wyłamywać. Żona chodziła po tym lesie i wzdychała, ja odpowiadałem po każdym wzdechnięciu "noooo" i w końcu od słowa do słowa, zaczęliśmy sondowac temat. Wycieczka do Urzędu Gminy, sprawdzenie statusu działki i od razu kolejna zaleta: jest plan zagospodarowania, tenże plan w dodatku narzuca obostrzenia wykluczające sąsiedztwo jakichkolwiek uciążliwości typu fabryka czy wieżowiec (teren ochronny ujęcia wód). W sądzie czysto, żadnego postępowania, żadnych obciążeń. Księgi Wieczystej brak, zamiast niego kopia Aktu Nadania Ziemi, jeszcze 1954 roku. Pośrednik jak się dowiedzieliśmy, odrolnił, scalił i ponownie podzielił trzy działki pierwotnie rolne, odziedziczone w drodze spadku przez pięciu współwłaścicieli. W wyniku podziału wyszły z tego 22 działki budowlane i droga między nimi. 
W końcu decyzja: kupujemy. Podpisaliśmy umowę przedwstępną, wpłaciliśmy zadatek i umówiliśmy się, że reszta dopiero, jak pośrednik załatwi do końca formalności związane z tym podziałem, przy okazji miał załatwić wyłączenie z produkcji leśnej oraz drogę zbudować. Trwało to wbrew pierwotnym zapewnieniom pośrednika kilka miesięcy, nie tygodni, ale w końcu, w grudniu 2004 spotkaliśmy się w kancelarii notarialnej: my, przedstawiciele Jarków.P i Oni, przedstawiciele zbywców. Niżej podpisany zresztą dał przy tym dowód własnego roztrzepania, ponieważ na owo spotkanie stawił się... no wiedziałem, że notariusz kosztuje i to niemało, ale jakoś mi nie przyszło do głowy w całej  zawierusze związanej z załatwianiem kredytu, że owo "niemało" będzie do zapłacenia właśnie w tej chwili i to raczej gotówką. Na szczęscie notariusz po kilku minutach nerwowej rozmowy zmiękła i dała się przekonać do zapłaty "ma Pani internet, to ja na Pani oczach przelew zrobię". I kupiliśmy.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Część III - kredyt*

Załatwianie kredytu wymaga osobnego rozdziału. Początki były piekne, zdecydowalismy się na skorzystanie z pośrednictwa Expandera. Doradca kompetentny, rzeczowy, problemów nie było żadnych, wspólnie wybraliśmy najlepszy bank, skompletowaliśmy papiery, Expander przekazał nas do specjalistów banku.
I zaczęły się jaja. Wybranym przez nas bankiem był mBank, który po pierwsze wtedy w rankingach kredytów hipotecznych stał wysoko, po drugie odpowiadał mi o tyle, że miałem u nich RORa. Nie przewidzieliśmy jednak niestety, że przydzielony nam przez bank Specjalista Kredytowy będzie... no szczególny, powiedzmy.
Facet... personalia pominę, nazwijmy go "Uszatek" był osobą bardzo mało zorientowaną, a powierzone mu obowiązki chyba go bardzo przerażały. Wszelkie niuanse związane z formalnościami obwieszczał nam w sposób, który, zanim jeszcze wyartykułował, o co chodzi, sygnalizował nam odkrycie w naszych papierach dowody jakichś straszliwych zbrodni podatkowych, albo wręcz kryminalnych. Na żadne nasze pytanie nie potrafił odpowiedzieć wprost, o wszystko się musiał dowiadywać. A kiedy, już przy ostatecznych rozmowach, przed uruchomieniem kredytów, kiedy i nam się już stołki pod siedzeniami paliły, ponieważ od daty określonej w akcie notarialnym jako absolutny i nieprzekraczalny termin wpływu 100% należności upłynęło już ładnych kilka dni, no słowem, kiedy czekaliśmy już na ostateczne "Idźcie i Wydawajcie, Amen" ze strony Banku, Uszatek po raz ostatni przeglądając papiery nagle Zamarł, Zbladł, po czym zbielałymi wargami wyszeptał grobowym głosem "Jezus Maria!!!...". 
Okazało się, że podatek PCC-1 musi być zapłacony, co oczywiście zostało przez żonę (jak już ochłonęła z przerażenia i doszła do wniosku, że Uszatka jednak nie zamorduje na miejscu metodą wielokrotnego walenia go w głowę jego własnym dziurkaczem do papieru) załatwione w przeciągu 10 minut na znajdującej się obok poczcie, ale zanim ten idiota zdołał nam to wytłumaczyć, przez pewien czas byliśmy przekonani, że nici z kredytu.
Na szczęście udało się, środki zostały przez bank przekazane, wpłacone gdzie trzeba i w ten oto sposób od czterech już lat jesteśmy Właścicielami Ziemskimi  :smile: 
A co do Uszatka jeszcze - niedawno szukając kredytu na budowę, z ciekawości zadzwoniłem i do mBanku (nie, absolutnie nie biorę go pod uwagę, z ciekawości jedynie dzwoniłem), od razu się zastrzegłem, że nie chcę rozmawiać z wtedy do mnie przypisanym doradcą. Na szczęście i tak się okazało, że już nie pracuje. Uuuuffff... Nie wiem, kim jest teraz, być może się wyrobił i być może w kontakcie z klientem jest teraz buchającym kompetencją i wiedzą Specjalistą przez duże S, ale do pełnionej wówczas funkcji nie nadawał się absolutnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kilka zdjęć:
Ten właśnie widok nas przywitał po przedarciu się przez zeribę (widoczna w tle):


A to widok na nasz las od drugiej strony, z łąki. Za pomocą "taśmy lepperowej" wytyczony obrys działki, za chwilę o tym napisze więcej



I jeszcze działka zimą, od strony bagna, już po wycięciu krzaków:

----------


## Jarek.P

A teraz wrócę do samej działki. Spodobała nam się od pierwszego wejrzenia, ale kilka rzeczy należało wyjaśnić. Ot choćby to bagienko tuż obok...
Co prawda nasz las sprawiał wrażenie położonego na łagodnym wzniesieniu, sporo wyżej od poziomu tego bagna, ale wiadomo: sprawdzić trzeba. Oto, jak odbywało się owo sprawdzanie (saperka oraz dwa piwa niezbędne do wykonania ekspertyzy geologicznej zostały nabyte po drodze na działkę, ogryzek szpadla widoczny na drugim zdjęciu to miejscowe znalezisko, do niczego się nie nadawał):





Wynik ekspertyzy: piaskowy, najwyżej troszkę ilasty piasek (znaczy ja się nie znam, ale tak mi to wyglądało), żadnego torfu, warstwa wodonośna (znaczy mokro na tyle, że ze ściśniętego w garści piachu woda kapie) na głębokości półtora metra. Wykopki prowadzone były jesienią, po dość długim okresie deszczowej pogody. wnioski: piwnicy nie będzie, poza tym nie jest źle.
Jednocześnie zaczęlo się wielkie gdybanie "jak będzie wyglądał nasz dom". 
Na tamtym etapie chcieliśmy sobie tą działkę zinwentaryzować, nanieść na mapę wszystkie drzewa (w Składnicy Map dla tego terenu była dostępna tylko "tysiączka", na niej drzew nie było, jedynie granica lasu, zresztą o kilka metrów dalej niż w rzeczywistości), żeby potem móc kombinować, jak między nimi dom ustawić. Granice działki były wytyczone, więc któregoś dnia zaprzyjaźniony geodeta pożyczył nam dalmierz laserowy, w Castoramie zakupiliśmy taśmę lepperową, zaopatrzeni w zgrzewke piwa, kapownik i tym podobne niezbędne do pracy rzeczy, najpierw taśmą obwiedliśmy granicę (widac ją na którymś wcześniejszym zdjęciu) wszystkie drzewa ponumerowaliśmy (104szt.), a następnie domierzając je do granic, ponanosiliśmy na mapę.

----------


## Nelli Sza

Piękna działka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Życzę powodzenia i będę kibicować!!!!   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jakoś niedługo potem pośrednik zaczął robić drogę oraz załatwiać formalność związane z przecięciem pod tą drogę lasu (a równolegle urzędowe "wylesienie" dla nas obszaru pod przyszły dom). Okoliczna ludność musiała się jakoś dowiedzieć, że ten las będzie przecinany, bo któregś dnia okazało się, że ktoś już te prace zaczął na własną rękę. Z lasu "znikło" kilka drzew, niestety "niewidzialnej czarnej ręce" się trochę pomyliło i zamiast spod drogi, pięć drzew znikło z naszej działki. I były to dokładnie te drzewa, które jak już sobie wymyśliliśmy, miały zostać jako reprezentacyjna ściana lasu przed frontem domu... 
Echh... może i nieładnie jest złorzeczyć, ale mam serdeczną nadzieję, że bydle, które te drzewa ukradło choć łapę sobie parszywą przytłukło przy rąbaniu ich potem. Kto je ukradł - oczywiście "niewykrytosprawców", ale ślady samochodu ciężarowego były wyraźnie widoczne i kierowały się leśną przecinką w stronę, w której niewiele gospodarstw jest.
Poniżej zdjęcie ukazujące już legalnie przeciętą przez las drogę:



Kilka miesięcy później z działki znikło kolejne drzewo (a wcześniej sąsiadowi, który kupił działkę obok nas też znikły dwa drzewa). Na policji dowiedziałem się tyle, że zawiadomienie z łaski przyjmą, ale wartość skradzionego drzewa szacują na 50zł, więc nawet postępowania nie rozpoczną. I wogóle to czy aby czasem ja sam tego drzewa nie ściąłem sobie, bo wtedy to grozi mi kara w wysokości obwodu drzewa mnożonego przez dochód narodowy Kwabongo, co daje w sumie jakies parędziesiąt tysięcy PLN grzywny do zapłacenia. Wniosek: na policję Marecką nie liczyć, działkę ogrodzić.
Grodzilim: 





Jak na zdjęciach widać, taśma lepperowa się cały czas przydaje (narożnik działki wchodził w zwyczajowo wyjeżdżoną na łące drogę, na której... no powiedzmy, że okoliczna marecka młodzież swoimi Bardzo Mocnymi Wozami czasem przejeżdżała, wolałem te słupki jakoś uwidocznić. Widać również dom sąsiada, który w międzyczasie już się był wybudował.

PS: @Nelli Sza - dzięki za pierwszy komentarz w dzienniku  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

:ohmy:  Ło matko i córko!!!   :big grin:  
To miejsce jest powalające   :ohmy:   :big grin:  Takie cuda nie zdarzają się często! Hej, gdzie wy się budujecie...jaka to bajka? Naprawdę BAJKA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :big grin:   :ohmy:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wybudowane ogrodzenie też nam niestety częściowo rozkradli. Przez kilka miesiecy było ok, a potem najpierw znikła połowa słupków (policja niewykryłasprawców, objazd okolicznych składów złomu niestety nic nie dał), za kilka tygodni znikło 15 metrów siatki. Resztę siatki (oraz nowokupione te 15m) osobiście wypaprałem pomarańczowym sprayem a także kombinerkami powycinałem w niej co metr niewielkie dziury. Pomogło, więcej nie kradli, ale swoją drogą, co my za naród jesteśmy, żeby aż własną własnośc niszczyć trzeba było, żeby nóg nie dostała...

@Nelli Sza - to miejsce wygląda na totalne zadupie położone przynajmniej pod Białowieżą, ale jest tuż przy granicy z Wawą i dosłownie 2km w prostej linii od CH M1. Ta piękna łąka jest cały czas taka piękna, ale horyzont już ma niestety obrysowany kilkoma rzędami domków developerskich (takich sztuka w sztuka identycznych budyneczków stemplowanych jak od sztancy jeden przy drugim z małymi odstępami). Dodam jeszcze, że zanim się tam nie rozkręciły budowy, zdarzały się uciekające spod kół bażanty, a zające cały czas nam podgryzają sadzony przez nas uparcie żarnowiec.

----------


## Jarek.P

Teraz parę słów o projekcie. Żona moja architektem jest. Ale każdy, kto w tym momencie myśli sobie coś w stylu "nooo to ci pewnie nie mieli problemów z wyborem projektu" myli się, oj myli...   :Wink2:  
Zestawienie: kobieta architekt, mająca dość konkretne wizje tego, co ona by chciała od swego przyszłego domu, a na drugiej szali: trzymający pieczę nad domowymi finansami, mający zadatki na dusigrosza facet, na kwestię domu patrzący w sposób... powiedzmy bardziej przyziemny - z tego nie mogło wyjść nic dobrego  :smile:  Moje przesłanki były proste: ma być nas stać na jego wybudowanie, ma to nie być stodoła ani "kostka polska", ale i tez nie pałac z greckimi kolumnami i ma mieć na parterze minimum 10m2 pomieszczenie przeznaczone na mój warsztat. A i zapomniałbym: ma nam na to starczyć kasy. Reszta była dla mnie rzeczą drugorzędną. Bo o kasie już pisałem, prawda?  :wink: 
Pierwsze przymiarki, uwzględniające takie kwestie, jak konieczność mania okna w każdym pomieszczeniu, zmieszczenie w bryle budynku czegoś w rodzaju wieży, w szczycie której znajdzie się antresola (przyszły pokój żony i to ona sama chciała, nie myślcie sobie, że żonę w wieży planowałem zamknąć) oraz pokoju z osobną łazienką "dla gości" dały w wyniku ogromną chałupę, na widok której postawiłem stanowcze weto.
Drugie podejście - żona zrezygnowała z kilku pomysłów, ja ze swojej strony zgodziłem się na kilka innych, znów ładnych parę nocy rysowania koncepcji, w czasie którego to procesu ja cały czas powtarzałem: ładne, podoba mi się, ciekawe, ale jaką to ma powierzchnię? W końcu żona poddała się i policzyła. 240m2 i to o ile pamiętam bez wliczania garażu. Znów weto, żona obrażona, koncepcja do kosza, małżonka moja kochana obwieszcza, że w takim razie ona nie rysuje więcej, kupujemy gotowca. 
Z przeglądania gotowców wyłoniły nam się dwa typy: Tytan (proj. Domus) oraz Koral (proj. Krajobrazy). Dość podobne do siebie, funkcjonalnie nam dość dobrze odpowiadające, ale oczywiście znów decydowały niuanse. W katalogu każdy projekt jest piękny i cacany (no... prawie każdy), problemy się zaczynają, kiedy się patrzy na te katalogowe rzuty i zaczyna zastanawiać: a gdzie tu będą kominy i dlaczego nie są wszystkie wrysowane? A na czym się będzie opierać więźba dachowa i czy te niewinnie wyglądajace kropki w pomieszczeniach to aby nie są filary? I tak dalej i tak dalej, w praniu się okazywało, że jeden i drugi mają jakies wady, jakieś rzeczy możnaby lepiej/inaczej. I w końcu znów żona stwierdziła, że ona spróbuje sama coś takiego narysować. 
I tu niestety nastąpiła dla nas "mała" przerwa w tematach budowlanych. Nie pisałem do tej pory za wiele o nas, ale dotychczasowe działkowe przygody odbywaliśmy jako małżeństwo bezdzietne, mające duuużo czasu, robiące co nam się żywnie podobało i ogólnie szczęśliwe (przynajmniej dopóki w kręgach znajomych/rodziny temat nie schodził na okolice "a wy kiedy się o dziecko postaracie?"). Wtedy jakoś, około tego projektu jednak żona moja kochana zaczęła mieć różnorakie problemy zdrowotne, które po pewnym, niezbyt długim czasie się rozwinęły w bardzo poważną jednostkę chorobową, specjalistom znaną pod nazwą _gravida_. Czy jakoś tak. Na jakieś dobre półtora roku dla żony temat projektu w zasadzie przestał istnieć, mimo, że spędzając ciążę w domu czasu miała mnóóóuuuóóóstwo, spędziła go na kompletowaniu wyprawki (do drugiego roku życia potomka włącznie) oraz zbieraniu wszelakich informacji związanych z tematem małych dzieci. Po przyjściu na świat pierworodnego (dalej będę go określał mianem Wyjątek, geneza określenia: w "mądrej książce" dla świeżo upieczonych rodziców wyczytaliśmy zdanie: "noworodki większą część doby przesypiają, choć zdarzają się wyjątki". No właśnie...) przez czas dłuższy świat nam się kręcił tylko wokół tego wyjącego w niebogłosy albo uwieszonego do cycka (inne stany niż dwa wymienione były z początku raczej rzadkie) tobołka. Kiedy żona mogła już dalej zajmować się projektem, z konieczności musiała to robić nocami, kiedy Wyjątek już spał, więc szło jej dość wolno.
Projekt przedostateczny miał wszystko to co miał mieć, miał tez powierzchnię użytkową mieszczącą się w postawionej przeze mnie nieprzekraczalnej granicy 200m2. Zatwierdziłem. Kiedy już zaczął się przeradzać z koncepcji w projekt budowlany, okazało się, że na dachu w jednym miejscu występuje bardzo niezdrowo rokująca sytuacja: dwie połacie się schodziły tak, że zaleganie tam śniegu i zawilgacanie dachu było właściwie pewne. Interwencja wiązała się niestety z lekkim rozsunięciem osi konstrukcyjnych, a ponieważ dach był kopertowy, to zmiana przeniosła się symetrycznie na cały budynek, co w efekcie dało jego rozrośnięcie do 219m2 PU. Trudno, stwierdziłem, że za dużo już włożyliśmy w ten projekt nerwów i czasu, żeby go zarzucać, zatwierdziłem  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

I to właściwie tyle tytułem wstępów. Na chwilę obecną nasza sytuacja wygląda tak:

1) mamy dopięty na ostatni guzik projekt. 
2) mamy pozwolenie na budowę
3) mamy na działce gaz ziemny. Póki co w postaci papierowej umowy oraz postawionej juz szafki licznikowej.
4) mamy na działce prąd. Póki co wirtualny, TLka z miejscem na licznik w ogrodzeniu sąsiada, wkopane własnym sumptem w drogę (i oczywiście zgłoszone potem w ZUDzie) 50m przyłącza zalicznikowego, koniec kabla na razie zakopany, żeby nie odpełzł, jak się cieplej zrobi, to go sobie wykopię i postawię na jego końcu RBTkę, którą skleciłem i która póki co stoi u nas na balkonie i dopiero wtedy się załatwi odbiór. Co ciekawe jednak - umowę z ZE mam już na prąd docelowy, nie budowlany. Starostwo, przy kompletowaniu papierów do pozwolenia zażyczyło sobie aktualnych warunków z ZE, a ponieważ prąd budowlany załatwiałem jeszcze jakoś niedługo po zakupie działki (i w formie podpisanej umowy, bez odbioru wirtualnie sobie czekał), musiałem się ponownie zwrócić do ZE o wydanie od nowa warunków "docelowych", bo tamte się przeterminowały. Wydali, a wraz z warunkami podsunęli mi od razu do podpisu umowę docelową. Podpisałem, zapłaciłem, niemało, ale w końcu i tak bym od tego nie uciekł, a przynajmniej od razu będę miał taryfę docelową, a nie budowlane złodziejstwo.
5) mamy ekipę do stanu surowego i więźby. Mamy firmę do dachu (dzięki Ci, muratorowe forum, że jesteś!). Mamy juz dwa tartaki, supertanie i stojące do klienta tak bardzo frontem, że bardziej to by już exhibicjonizm był (a więźba skomplikowana, pełne deskowanie, szalunki do stropu lanego - na drewno sporo kasy trzeba szykować, więc tu każdy upust się liczy)
6) mamy nadzieję na wodociąg. Nadzieja póki co ma postać gotowego projektu przyłącza dla kilkunastu działek położonych wzdłuż tej naszej prywatnej drogi oraz wyceny robocizny takiego wspólnego rurociągu. 
7) mamy barakowóz. Zadatkowany i póki co stojący nadal u sąsiada, który właśnie ostatnie prace wykończeniowe prowadzi.

8) nie mamy jeszcze dostawcy materiałów. 
9) nie mamy jeszcze kredytu. PNB wydane dopiero co, więc tak naprawde teraz dopiero zaczniemy sie o niego starać, ale czuję, że będzie ciężko. Chciałbym wziąć kredyt w CHF po obecnym kursie, z przyczyn oczywistych, ale banki niestety nie takie głupie, wymogi tak wyśrubowały, że kredytu, na jaki możemy liczyć nie wystarczy. Więc teraz mamy zagwozdkę: brać kredyt w PLN, czy ładować się w CHF, ile tylko dadzą, najwyżej jako przedmiot kredytowania przedstawiając "budowę domu do stanu surowego zamkniętego", a potem dopiero kombinować, za co go wykończyć. Pokrycie jest, ale niestety w formie pasywnej: nasze obecne mieszkanie oraz rodzinna nieruchomość mojej żony, która ma się częściowo spieniężyć. Tyle że jedno - wiadomo, nie pozbędziemy sie mieszkania, póki nie mamy się gdzie przeprowadzić, spieniężenie drugiego może jeszcze trochę potrwać. Trochę to skomplikowane do wyjaśnienia w dwóch zdaniach, może jeszcze do tematu wrócę.

I to w zasadzie tyle, póki co według wszystkich, dopinanych już na ostatni guzik planów, budowa rusza od maja. Wcześniej jeszcze tylko dokończyć prąd, wywiercić studnię, wyciąć zbędne drzewa, wykarczować i zebrać humus, wytyczyć, nie zwariować, budować (ciekawe, że te dwa słowa się rymują...)

----------


## ANNNJA

zapowiada się dobrze!! kryzys- ale w tym kryzysie masz WIELKIE PLUSY, mat. budowlane i ekipy zeszły z chmur!
działka urocza!

----------


## Jarek.P

Popiszę sobie jeszcze, a co mi tam...

Aktualnie jesteśmy w fazie dogrywania różnych spraw (głównie rozciągania naszych możliwości finansowych i sprasowywania naszych potrzeb finansowych). Przy okazji wychodzą różne kwiatki, jak np. dzisiejsze:
- mamy w projekcie trzy okna okrągłe. Jedno w stryszku i dwa jako okna garażu, no tak sobie wymyśliliśmy. Miały to być małe okienka 60cm średnicy. I co się okazuje? Ano tak małych okien w PCV nie robią, minimalna średnica to 80cm a i wtedy jest to okno nieotwierane.
- drzwi balkonowe - wyjście na taras. Naczytałem się niegdyś, że dwuskrzydłowe i antywłamaniowe to wzajemna sprzeczność, więc miały być jednoskrzydłowe. Duże. I wysokie, tak, żeby się zgrały z podłogą na jednym końcu, a z linią pozostałych okien na drugim końcu, razem 230cm. I co? Ano tak też się nie da, przy tej wysokości makismum, co nam oferują, to 90cm szerokości, mierzonej w otworze w murze. Co daje szerokośc samego przejścia - jakieś 70cm. Przejść się przejdzie, ale kurcze, naprawdę nie da się szerzej? Albo antywłamaniowych dwuskrzydłowych? BEZ SŁUPKA?

A z historii samej działki jeszcze - oczywiście, zgodnie z podpisem w stopce, po jej kupnie należało zasadzić drzewo. Sadzilim. Pierwsza próba, to była całkiem dorodna brzózka otrzymana w darze (usuwana przez kogoś z ogródka). Niestety, brzózka była już chyba za duża, przy wykopywaniu miała mocno naruszone korzenie, rosła strasznie biednie, ale zimy (i głodnych zajęcy) już nie przetrwała. Brzózek (przesadzanych samosiejek) potem zresztą było jeszcze sadzonych sporo, ponieważ uparliśmy się, żeby w tyle działki, "za domem" wyrósł nam brzozowy zagajniczek. Aktualnie bój z poprzesadzeniowym osłabieniem oraz stadami wygłodniałych zajęcy wygrywają trzy, rosną juz ze trzy lata, więc jest nadzieja.
Osobnej opowieści jednak wymaga orzech włoski. Dostaliśmy go w prezencie od sąsiada, który dostał o ile dobrze pamiętam dwa i jeden nam oddał. Posadzony został w sporym dole, do którego został wsypany największy dostępny w handlu wór ziemi ogrodowej. Tu jest moment sadzenia:



Rósł potem pięknie, w ładne foremne drzewko, ale niestety nie było mu dane. Najpierw złapał jakąś zarazę, która pozbawiła go wszystkich jednorocznych przyrostów. Potem zrzucili coś na niego i połamali robotnicy stawiający ogrodzenie. W międzyczasie była jeszcze jakaś okrutna letnia susza. No i niestety, z tego foremnego drzewka ostał się jeno wystający z ziemi badyl, który co prawda cały czas rośnie i liście wypuszcza, ale to zdaje się już nie jest to...

Inne nasze nasadzenia:



I coś, co nam rośnie w dużych ilościach, jeśli się zdązy przed miejscowymi zbieraczami, również w odmianach jadalnych:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tydzień zawierający w sobie piątek trzynastego dał sie nam we znaki.
Dzień przed 13tym specjalnie wziąłem urlop na wycieczkę do Starostwa (wyprawa o tyle spora, że mieszkamy dokładnie z drugiego końca Wawy niż Radzymin, w którym mieści się starostwo), celem wbicia na PnB pieczęci stwierdzającej ostateczność. Pojechaliśmy, weszliśmy do starostwa, do odpowiedniego pokoju, tam wygłosiłem formułkę powitalną, sięgnąłem do torby i... i tyle. PnB nie zabraliśmy z domu.

Dziś, dzień po 13-tym mieliśmy pierwsze spotkanie z kierbudem, miała być podpisana umowa, wypełnione papiery, no pięknie miało być. I co? I też dupa, kierbud spojrzał na pierwszą stronę PnB i stwierdził, że jemu jest przykro, ale on może jedynie do kubatury 1000m3, a u nas jest 1020.

Poleci ktoś sensownego kierbuda??? Pliiiz!!!

----------


## manieq82

Witaj,
Apropos twojego pytania o rury,
jak czytałem (choć nie dokładnie) gdzieś w okolicach marek wawy się budujesz,
Ja swoje rurki kupiłem w Zabkach - tutaj
Sklep Instalacyjny
Jak pisałem dali mi niezłe rabaty - wcześniej pojeździłem po okolicy i faktycznie maja najtaniej takie sprawy - nawet przed rabatami.

Pozdrawiam 
Mariusz vel manieq

PS. Ja też jestem łysawy i mam BMW i popatrz czarne  :big grin:  rozbawiłeś mnie opisem   :Lol:  , a tak nawiasem to czarne są szybsze   :Roll:

----------


## Jarek.P

@manieq82 - dzięki za namiary. Tymi rurami PCV handluje ta firma PH Elka, która tam się przy mapce podstawia pod adresem, czy chodzi o inną firmę pod tym adresem? 

A co do BardzoMocnegoWozu - no cóż...  widać jedno z drugim jakoś w parze idzie  :Lol:  

J.

----------


## kotecek

Nam tez kradna drzewa, choinki se z nich robia na swieta, tfu, co za narod. 
Trzymam kciuki i bede czytac, bo styl bardzo mi odpowiada  :smile:  
PS: Ja tez mam ta "chorobe" co zona miala, ale wole forum Muratora  :wink:

----------


## manieq82

> @manieq82 - dzięki za namiary. Tymi rurami PCV handluje ta firma PH Elka, która tam się przy mapce podstawia pod adresem, czy chodzi o inną firmę pod tym adresem? 
> 
> A co do BardzoMocnegoWozu - no cóż...  widać jedno z drugim jakoś w parze idzie  
> 
> J.


hmm nie wiem jak się ta firma nazywa - pamiętam adres. Na miejscu nie ma wielu...

A co do stereotypów to z wyglądu pewnie się kwalifikuję, rzeczywiście jest zupełnie inaczej ...  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pati25

Jarek.P ale macie sliczną działkę  :smile: 
Wklej więcej fotek  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> Wybudowane ogrodzenie też nam niestety częściowo rozkradli. Przez kilka miesiecy było ok, a potem najpierw znikła połowa słupków (policja niewykryłasprawców, objazd okolicznych składów złomu niestety nic nie dał), za kilka tygodni znikło 15 metrów siatki. Resztę siatki (oraz nowokupione te 15m) osobiście wypaprałem pomarańczowym sprayem a także kombinerkami powycinałem w niej co metr niewielkie dziury. Pomogło, więcej nie kradli, ale swoją drogą, co my za naród jesteśmy, żeby aż własną własnośc niszczyć trzeba było, żeby nóg nie dostała....



przepraszam, nie jest śmieszne, ale jest ... śmieszne 
... żeby nóg nie dostała  :big grin: 

oj, niestety takie czasy  :sad: 




a działka przepiękna  :smile:

----------


## Irma

przepiękne miejsce! Jak na wakacjach.
ciekawa jestem projektu, pokażecie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za wszystkie zachwyty, aż napuchnąłem z dumy   :big grin:  

Więcej zdjęć będzie już niedługo, udokumentuję wycinkę drzew pod dom.
A projekt - jak pisałem, jest indywidualny i małżonka za bardzo nie chciała go upubliczniać, ale może coś pokażemy, ponegocjuję   :Wink2:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przepraszam, ale muszę to tak napisać:
*
**************************
* Szukamy Kierownika Budowy *
**************************
*

Takiego, do którego dotarło już, że boom budowlany się skończył i że 300zł za wizytę to lekkie przegięcie jest. 
Takiego, który nie ma jakichś dziwnych ograniczeń w uprawnieniach nie pozwalających mu nadzorować budowy domu o kubaturze 1020m3 (kubaturze! czytający proszeni są o nie padanie trupem, kubatura to coś innego niż powierzchnia).
Takiego, któremu do Marek nie będzie za daleko.

Ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie, ktokolwiek poleci swojego - bardzo proszę o info.

J.

----------


## Renata27

Witam serdecznie.
Bardzo spodobała mi się Wasza historia, tak więc już teraz zapowiadam (czy to się Wam podoba czy nie  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Roll:   :Lol:  ), że będę  częstym gościem w Waszym dzienniczku.
Pozdrawiam gorąco i czekam na kolejne fotki.

----------


## anetina

powodzenia w szukaniu Kierbuda  :smile:

----------


## monia i marek

Piękne miejsce na nowy domek   :big grin:  Powodzenia!!

----------


## Jarek.P

Po pierwsze - hosanna, mamy KierBuda. Nie najtańszy, ale robi dobre wrażenie, a forumowicz, który go nam polecił chwalił go. Wreszcie! 

Po drugie - jutro finalne spotkanie z Expanderem w sprawie kredytu.

Po trzecie - wycinka drzew musiała zostać przełożona, więc i nowych zdjęć nie będzie. Ale ponieważ obiecałem, to takie coś jako ciekawostkę zamieszczę:



Na zdjęciu nie widać za dobrze, ale jest to wał ziemny uformowany w regularną podkowę. Najprawdopodobniej gniazdo CKMu lub jakiegoś niedużego działa (albo moździerza?) z czasów wiadomoktórej wojny (nie, nie chodzi mi o Jaruzelską). Sprawdzałem jakoś zaraz po zakupie działki w materiałach dostępnych w internecie, że przez tamte łąki przechodziła jakaś linia umocnień frontowych zbudowanych po zatrzymaniu ofensywy na czas Powstania Warszawskiego, wiek najgrubszych drzew w tym lasku (a jedno wyrasta akurat na czole wału, widac je na zdjęciu) liczony po słojach jednego ze ściętych przez złodziejskie bydło daje ponad 40 lat, więc pasowałoby. Dokładnie w miejscu tego okopu będzie stał garaż, więc wykopki pod fundamenty prowadzone tamże mogą okazać się interesujące  :smile: 
I sam nie wiem, umówić się wczesniej na terenie z jakimś wypsażonym w stosowny sprzęt pasjonatem, czy na czas prowadzenia prac ziemnych gdzies w delegację wyjechać? 
W tle zdjęcia od biedy widać ogrodzenie, za nim las się ciągnie dalej, ale niestety już nie nasz, choć cały czas sobie z żoną obiecujemy, że jak nam spadnie z nieba, wygramyw totka, albo wykopiemy na działce garnek pełen złotych monet, to ten las wykupimy cały, bo jest piękny. A kończy się piaszczystą skarpą.
Jeszcze bardziej w tle widać wiatrołomy. Niestety z roku na rok coraz silniejsze wichury u nas się zdarzają i ten lasek cierpi na tym. U nas też dwa drzewa wichura zwaliła, niestety... 
Acha, na zdjęciu jest jeszcze pierwsza budowla, jaka się na działce pojawiła, jest to karmnik dla ptaków. Medal z Kartofla (nie, nie tego kartofla, niestety) dla osoby, która go wypatrzy  :Wink2:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wycięte!

Przywiozłem dzis na działke gościa z piłą łańcuchową i pomocnikiem (bez piły), wspólnymi siłami odegrali mi na żywo epizod z Quake'a, dzięki czemu nasza działka wygląda obecnie tak:



Na pierwszym planie prywatna droga, odrobinkę obecnie zryta po wkopywaniu gazociągu (wspólnego), prądociągu (naszego) i przepuszczeniu przez nią całej obsługi budowy dwóch sąsiadów. Dalej widnieje autorska brama, wzór patentowy zastrzeżony, całość mogę odsprzedać tanio po zakończeniu budowy   :Wink2:  
A niemal na wprost bramy - drzewo, które jako jedyne będzie stało przed domem, flankując ścieżkę drzwi-furtka. Miało być takich drzew przed domem jeszcze kilka, niestety ukradli...
A poniżej jeszcze zdjęcie z samego przecinania:



I widok na taras i dalej na saluun. Ciut w prawo (przy gałęziach) schody na górę, a mniej więcej w tym stosie gałęzi - mój warsztat:



Jeszcze jako ciekawostki: leśni ludzie orzekli, że ten okop, to żaden okop, tylko ziemianka leśna po sadzonkach. Tak czy tak chętni sapiorzy do obmacania terenu i przybicia na płocie deski z napisem "Min niet" już są, więc na wsiakij słuczaj niech sprawdzą.
A i jeszcze jedno: u dołu trzeciego zdjecia widać dziurę w ziemi. Otóż w tej dziurze mieszka sobie chyba krowa. Albo świnia, nie wiem w sumie, nie znam się i szczerze mówiąc nie oglądałem dokładnie tego, co zaraz po kupieniu działki psy tam w głębi dołu wykopały, w każdym razie wyglądało mi to na miednicę i to bardzo dużą. Zapachów niet, a sama miednica wygląda na wieloletnią, więc chyba zasypię na równo i niech sobie leży dalej.

J.

----------


## kotecek

Lepiej nie zaklocac krowie snu, co by Was nie straszyla pozniej po nocach  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Lepiej nie zaklocac krowie snu, co by Was nie straszyla pozniej po nocach


No właśnie. Lepiej na równo zasypać, trawką obsadzić i może Mućka szczęście przyniesie   :Wink2:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzisiaj się posypało...

Zadzwoniłem do szefa ekipy, potwierdził, że wszystko zgodnie z pierwotnymi ustaleniami, robotę zaczynają od ładnej daty 05-05   :Lol:  

Do mnie z kolei zadzwonił studniarz. Tak się z nim kilka dni temu umawiałem, że będzie miał czas, to zadzwoni, umówimy się, wpadnie, zobaczy, pogadamy. Tymczasem zadzwonił, że już zaraz natychmiast jutro, skoro świt wstawać, koło odpinać, kiszkę pompować, zmieniać, gonić, gonić!!! Znaczy jutro się nie wyśpię, jutro mimo soboty muszę wstać o godzinie nieludzkiej (zwłaszcza dla kogoś, kto nawet w dni robocze przed ósmą nie wstaje), żeby z drugiego końca wawy dojechac na działkę na ósmą. I wskazać władczym gestem, gdzie będzie rop... TFUUUU!!!! woda. I będą wiercić. 

Niezależnie od studniarza, na jutro zaplanowałem wieszanie na drzewie RBTki. Połączone z odkopywaniem kabla póki co zadołowanego, żeby go do tej RBTki wprowadzić. Oczywiście, o ile się nie okaże, że przez zimę kabel sobie z ziemi wzion i znikł.

A no i jeszcze męczę się z harmonogramokosztorysem dla Nordei. Na ich frmowym wzorze formularza. Zrobionym przez mistrza MS Office (tylko czemu kur....cze w Wordzie, a nie w Excellu, gdzie sumowanie i liczenie procentowych udziałów byłoby bezproblemowe), mającego o budowie domu pojęcie... no przedziwne dość. Dom wg kosztorysoharmonogramu banku Nordea nie ma naprzykład wcale kominów ani przewodów wentylacyjnych. Posadzki zaś leje się wprost na gruncie w ramach prac wykończeniowych wewnętrznych. Dziwne jakies te domy w tej Skandynawii mają...

J.

----------


## rasia

> Dzisiaj się posypało...
> 
> Zadzwoniłem do szefa ekipy, potwierdził, że wszystko zgodnie z pierwotnymi ustaleniami, robotę zaczynają od ładnej daty 05-05   
> 
> Do mnie z kolei zadzwonił studniarz. Tak się z nim kilka dni temu umawiałem, że będzie miał czas, to zadzwoni, umówimy się, wpadnie, zobaczy, pogadamy. Tymczasem zadzwonił, że już zaraz natychmiast jutro, skoro świt wstawać, koło odpinać, kiszkę pompować, zmieniać, gonić, gonić!!! Znaczy jutro się nie wyśpię, jutro mimo soboty muszę wstać o godzinie nieludzkiej (zwłaszcza dla kogoś, kto nawet w dni robocze przed ósmą nie wstaje), żeby z drugiego końca wawy dojechac na działkę na ósmą. I wskazać władczym gestem, gdzie będzie rop... TFUUUU!!!! woda. I będą wiercić. 
> 
> Niezależnie od studniarza, na jutro zaplanowałem wieszanie na drzewie RBTki. Połączone z odkopywaniem kabla póki co zadołowanego, żeby go do tej RBTki wprowadzić. Oczywiście, o ile się nie okaże, że przez zimę kabel sobie z ziemi wzion i znikł.
> 
> A no i jeszcze męczę się z harmonogramokosztorysem dla Nordei. Na ich frmowym wzorze formularza. Zrobionym przez mistrza MS Office (tylko czemu kur....cze w Wordzie, a nie w Excellu, gdzie sumowanie i liczenie procentowych udziałów byłoby bezproblemowe), mającego o budowie domu pojęcie... no przedziwne dość. Dom wg kosztorysoharmonogramu banku Nordea nie ma naprzykład wcale kominów ani przewodów wentylacyjnych. Posadzki zaś leje się wprost na gruncie w ramach prac wykończeniowych wewnętrznych. Dziwne jakies te domy w tej Skandynawii mają...
> ...


*Jarek*, uważaj z kosztorysem dla Nordei, bo sama przez to przechodziłam i musiałam sie zmieścić  w założonej kwocie... jest to DEFINITYWNIE NIEMOŻLIWE, wiec radzę ci zawyżać co się da, a nie odwrotnie...  :Roll:   :sad:   :Evil:

----------


## Jarek.P

> *Jarek*, uważaj z kosztorysem dla Nordei, bo sama przez to przechodziłam i musiałam sie zmieścić  w założonej kwocie... jest to DEFINITYWNIE NIEMOŻLIWE, wiec radzę ci zawyżać co się da, a nie odwrotnie...


O, dzięki. 
A jak oni to potem weryfikują? Bo ia ich stronie pisze jak wół, że nie wymagają faktur, póki co twierdzi tak też doradca z expandera (do rozmów z samym bankiem jeszcze nie doszedłem), więc jeśli postępy budowy będą oceniali na podstawie wizji lokalnych zdjęć, czy czego tam jeszcze, to byleby się z poziomem wydatków przy poszczególnych transzach zmieścić, chyba powinno to działać? Jeśli w kosztorysie mam, że ściany zewnętrzne będa mnie kosztować 15tys, a wewnętrzne konstrukcyjne i działowe 28tys, a potem się okaże, że jedne wyszły 3tys drożej a drugie 3tys taniej, niemniej saldo na koniec etapu się zgadza, to chyba nie będzie problemu?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i zrobione!

Same początki, o jakiejś nieludzkiej godzinie (po ósmej), tuż po wschodzie słońca, jak widać jeszcze mgły nie opadły:


Na tych zdjęciach nie widać drogi, jaką musiał pokonać samochód, żeby się dostać na tyły naszej działki, ale było to "troszeczkę" skomplikowane i nawet dyskutowaliśmy opcję pozostawienia tam tego samochodu w charakterze baraku dla robotników, gdyby się wycofać już pomiędzy drzewami nie udało   :Wink2:  
A tu już wiercenie na całego:


Rura osłonowa:


I gotowa studnia w całej okazałości:


A tu w międzyczasie wykonana przeze mnie robota:

----------


## Renata27

*Zdrowych, Spokojnych,
Pełnych Rodzinnego Ciepła i Radości
Świąt Wielkanocnych*

----------


## rasia

Świątecznie i ekologicznie!

----------


## Jarek.P

Pięknie dziękujemy i również życzymy Wesołych Świąt i... i sam nie wiem, jakby tutaj wielkanocną tradycję z tradycją budowlaną powiązać, ale w każdym razie, by wszystkie kolejne święta spędzane we własnym domu były świętami szczęśliwymi, o!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Prądu ciąg dalszy - uzbrajanie tablicy licznikowej w płocie sąsiada (wspólna dla czterech domów):

.

A pozatym: odbiór instalacji EN, archeolog, koparka, barakowóz, koparka, deski szalunkowe i stemple zamówić, stal zamówić, za betonem i bloczkami się rozejrzeć, popytać na jakich zasadach z działki się wywozi wywrotki ze starym gruzem i śmieciami, kibel zorganizować... 
Oczywiście zgodnie z wszelkimi prawami Murphy'ego nie kiedy indziej, tylko właśnie teraz w pracy musiało wystąpic piekło i urwanie głowy, montaż i odbiór Strasznie Ważnej Instalacji, do tego delegacja w Krakowie, do kompletu w bliskiej rodzinie pogrzeb (babcia miała 88 lat, więc w zasadzie tylko zazdrościc pięknego wieku można), święta... ech....

----------


## Jarek.P

Wczoraj i dziś trwały ostatnie przygotowania. W poniedziałek od rana będzie na tym terenie tańcować Pan Koparkowy na swej maszynie...

Widok od frontu, mniej więcej od prawego frontowego narożnika budynku:



I widok od tyłu, wprost na okno mojego warsztatu  :Smile: 


Z ciekawszych elementów na zdjęciu widać paliki obwiązane taśmą lepperową, wytyczające Koparkowemu ogólny zarys wykopu oraz drzewa pozabezpieczane deskami.
Wykop tyczylismy wraz z żoną wczoraj. I zgoda: chałupę mamy sporą, 220m2 PU to nie jest mało, ale ona ma bardzo zwartą konstrukcję i te 220m2 wyszło przy naprawdę nie za dużej powierzchni zabudowy (PZ=175m2 liczone z tarasem i schodami zewn.), z domków katalogowych taką PZ mają domy mające po 160-170m2 PU. Kiedy jednak wytyczylismy jej obrys, wraz z dodanym z każdej strony metrem na wykop, spojrzałem z boku na zakreślony areał, na dom sąsiada za płotem i pierwszy mój komentarz brzmiał: "Jezus Maria...". Dopiero zastanowienia wymagało uświadomienie sobie, że wykop to nie zarys domu, a po drugie, że owszem, nasz dom wystaje "w las" ze 2-3 metry bardziej niż dom sąsiada, ale po pierwsze i zaczyna się dalej od drogi, po drugie nasz jest kwadratowy, a jego prostokątny.
Na zdjęciach widac jeszcze usypaną z gałęzi po ścince zeribę mająca w założeniu chronić przed budowlańcami resztę lasu, jego ściółkę oraz krzaczki, które tam sadziliśmy, i przede wszystkim ukra.... yyyy.... wykopa.... no.... przywiezione z Zakopanego leśne poziomki, które pięknie się przyjęły, ładnie rozkrzewiły po lesie i co roku dość obficie owocują   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś był dzień "W" (jak wykop)...

O dziwo wszyscy umówieni fachowcy stawili się punktualnie aż dziw bierze (Koparkowy nawet przed czasem), smrodek tylko pozostał po wywrotkowym, który owszem stawił się co do minuty, ale poprzez swojego szefa, z którym się wczesniej umawiałem wyparł się absolutnie i w żywe oczy faktu, że rozmawialiśmy nie tylko o wywózce przerośniętego trawą gruzu (wieloletnia hałda śmieci na łąkowej części działki), ale i (co najwazniejsze) karpów po wyciętych drzewach (a żona stała wtedy obok mnie i potwierdziła mi potem, że nie mam sklerozy [przynajmniej w tej kwestii], o karpach mówiłem). Tak czy tak usłyszałem, że z karpami nie jest tak prosto, bo na normalnych zwałkach ich nie przyjmują, trzeba jeździć gdzieś na kompost zrzucać i krótko mówiąc należy się stówa więcej. Zapłaciłem, ale za jakiś rok, jak to mnie będą forumowicze pytać o polecanych fachowców, tego chyba nie będę polecał.

Na zdjęciu: Koparkowy w akcji...



I efekt jego pracy: zdjęty humus pod dom, widok od strony garażu, z każdej strony mniej więcej 1m okładu. W tle zdjęcia widac przeciągniętą w międzyczasie od sąsiada pierwszą... chciałem napisać "nieruchomość", ale w sumie to przeciez ruchomość jest. Tak czy tak mieszkalna, ale raczej dla zaprawionych, albowiem jej wnętrze od pokojów ze Sheratona jest skrajnie odległe, mimo że też można wyróżnić część sypialną z komfortowymi miejscami do spania, oraz część dzienną z biurkiem, fotelami wypoczynkowymi (naprawdę!) i półkami na drobazgi   :Wink2:  
Zdjęcia wnętrza nie zamieszczę, bo dziennik podczytują moi rodzice, na codzień zajmujący się głównie wymyślaniem wszystkich możliwych sytuacji, w których zostaniemy oszukani, wykorzystani i pozbawieni możliwości dokończenia budowy, a zbyt długo ich przekonywałem, że ten barakowóz jest jak nowy i że to superokazja była (bo była, tylko żeby to docenić, trzeba było wpierw zobaczyć te o połowę albo i więcej tańsze), żeby to teraz zepsuć   :Wink2:  



I ostatnie zdjęcie - część łąkowa działki, mało już przypominająca łąkę, za to dorównana do reszty działki i do drogi (wcześniej było to solidne zagłębienie), dzięki czemu my nie mieliśmy typowego dla budujących problemu pt.: co zrobić z humusem z wykopu. Uwzględniając fakt, że wykop jest większy niż budynek, na oko licząc 250m2*0.4m=100m3 czyli jakieś 9 wywrotek po 250PLN za kurs= 2250zł zaoszczędzone  :Smile: 
W tle zdjęcia: dziedzic  :Lol:  



I ostatnie dwie informacje:
1) "Min niet". Koparkowy żyje, ma się dobrze, jedyne trzaski jakie się w trakcie kopania wokół tego wcześniej opisywanego okopu rozlegały, to pękające korzenie. Niczego więcej nie znaleźlim.
2) te również wcześniej wspominane szczątki doczesne krówki... aż nie wiem, jak to napisać. Okazały się nie być krówką. Ani świnką, ani nawet pochowanym kotkiem. To były zadołowane odpadki sidingu z PVC...   :oops:  W każdym razie to i tylko to koparka z ziemi wygarnęła. I niestety niewyjasnione pozostaje, czy to, co z żoną widzieliśmy kilka lat wcześniej (żona kojarzyła jakieś kości długie, ja widoczny wyraźnie bok miednicy) to była tylko i wyłącznie nasza wyobraźnia, czy tez były tam różnie rzeczy, które w międzyczasie psy wykopały i wyniosły.

J.

----------


## Nelli Sza

Ale się dzieje!   :ohmy:   :big grin:  Nie mogę się doczekać, tego, co będzie dalej   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ekipa zaczyna dopiero za tydzień, ale po prostu muszę się pochwalić:

Pojawienie się na działce pierwszego obiektu mieszkalnego (w formie ruchomości na kołach i z dyszlem co prawda, ale jednak) zaowocowało Wielkim Wydarzeniem polegającym na pojawieniu się pierwszej doręczonej tamże poczty   :Lol:  

Owa (baczność!) Pierwsza Przesyłka (spocznij!) ma postać reklamówki lokalnej pizzerni obiecującej wniebowstapienie za życia, obsypanie nagrodami, życie wieczne i jakby tego było mało, drugą pizzę gratis, jeśli tylko do końca miesiąca się u nich złoży zamówienie. A jak się zamówi pizzę z minimum 5 składnikami, to dołożą jeszcze chyba sałatkę gratis i córkę właściciela za żonę. 
Przesyłka zwinięta w rulonik była zatknięta w zgięty koniec rury-słupka ogrodzeniowego, ale była, o! Aparatu niestety nie miałem, więc nie uwieczniłem, ale ulotka zostawiona na pamiątkę, więc może jeszcze scenę odtworzę i sfotografuję  :Smile: 

Oprócz powyższego - jakaś dobra dusza (podejrzewamy sąsiada akurat porządkującego teren po budowie) przerzuciła nam przez płot porządną plastikową beczkę 150l, na zapas wody koło betoniarki będzie jak znalazł, dziękujemy, somsiad!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nad funkcją kierbuda na naszej budowie jakieś złe fatum wisi. 
Albo takiego pecha mamy.
Albo ten projekt małżonki mojej jest tak przerażający, że każdy kolejny po zapoznaniu się z nim woli uciec gdzie pieprz rośnie i tylko boi się przyznać do prawdziwego powodu...

W każdym razie pierwszy kierbud zrezygnował zanim jeszcze zaczął, bo przerosła go (a raczej jego pozwolenie, które miało ograniczenia) kubatura naszego domu.
Drugi kierbud zgodził się, ograniczeń nie miał, zaliczkę wziął, wpisany był do dziennika i zgłoszony gdzie trzeba, a tu masz! Dziś telefon od niego, że on przeprasza, ale on musi zrezygnować, bo wyjeżdża na rok, stadion budować.

Tak więc znów szukamy kierbuda   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

J. (i właśnie przedpłacone pustaki U220 w cenie 2,05 oraz bloczki betonowe w cenie 2,60, kto ma taniej?  :wink:  )

----------


## Jarek.P

Przygotowania do godziny "B" trwają. Dziś odbyło się pierwsze uruchomienie studni, niestety na prądzie od sąsiada, ponieważ u nas założenie licznika się z jakichś tajemniczych przyczyn opóźnia. Instalacja jest odebrana, papierologia załatwiona, a licznika nie ma i nie ma. 
Pojawiła się też na działce druga ruchomość w postaci wynajętego kibelka. O, tu obie ruchomości widać ładnie (jak się dobrze przyjrzeć, to beczkę też widać):



A tu Wielka Chwila: *pierwszy sik !* 



Choć tak po prawdzie, woda zajeżdża jakąś zgnilizną (studnia po wywierceniu nie była płukana jeszcze) i nigdy się nie będzie nadawała do niczego więcej niż podlewanie ogródka, a i nawet to raczej nie na ewentualne spożywcze grządki (okoliczna woda po odstaniu nabiera barwy cocacoli i w składzie ma pół tablicy mendelejewa, z manganem na czele), to jednak jest to własna woda, amen! I jaka by ona nie była, trzymając ten szlauch w łapie, czułem się jak... jak sikający (wodą! czy jak ją tam zwać...) odpowiednik Prometeusza, powiedzmy   :Wink2:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzień "B-1", odliczanie trwa...
Dziś od rana przyjechały skoczybruzdy. Znaczy tak wogóle bardzo porządna i warta polecenia firma, gdyby ktoś szukał namiarów na sprawdzonego geodetę, to służę, robili mi wcześniej mapki, ZUD i zawsze terminowo i OK.

O a tu Jego Magnificencja, Pan Teodolit:



W każdym razie dom już wytyczony, niestety jutro pod topór musi iść jeszcze jedno drzewo, bo przeoczone w czasie wycinki, a chyli się ku domu i strach. I jeszcze dwie sosny są zagrożone, bo wyszły bardzo blisko  wykusza z jadalnią (czy też raczej wykusz wyszedł bardzo blisko nich). Co prawda małżonka się upiera, że mają zostać, że drzewo dostępne z okna na wyciągnięcie ręki to nie problem, ale mam wątpliwości. Poważne. Te sosenki w każdym razie nie są duże i stoją prosto, najwyżej się je wytnie potem.

A tu: "panie, drzewo przywieźlim. Ale tam gdzie pan se chciał to się go nie da zrucić, bo auto nie wlizie. O tu panu wykipujem, pan se przerzuci potem". O tak właśnie wygląda 200 stempli i 5m3 desek szalunkowych wykipowanych z takiej "odrobinkę" większej wywrotki:



No może trochę podkoloryzowałem, ale niestety samochód był ogromny i co prawda złamał się na tyle, żeby wjechac tyłem na działkę, ale głębiej nie dawał radę, bo kopał się w nieutwardzonym poboczu i nie mógł wlasnego tyłu przez niewielką górkę przepchąć, zrzucił więc tak jak wjechał. "temi rencami" (a przypominam: postury jestem raczej informatycznej, siłownię widziałem jedynie na zdjęciach) ułożyłem dziś w stos 150 stempli, jutro reszta, a deski to już chyba budowlańcom zostawię.

Na koniec: Dziedzic w trakcie ciężkich prac związanych z utwardzaniem terenu:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzień "B" nadszedł. Konkretnie objawił się w formie ekipy, która dojechała z końca świata (Rzeszowszczyzna) niemal co do minuty na umówioną godzinę, za to ja mając na plac budowy jakieś 15x bliżej od nich, spóźniłem się pół godziny.
Zaraz potem nadciągła stal. Na zdjęciu: rozładunek ponad 3,5 tony stali przy pomocy profesjonalnych urządzeń rozładunkowych.



Nie było komu potem zdjęć robić, bo również uczestniczyłem w akcji, ale najciekawsze nastąpiło już po zepchnięciu ładunku z wózka: wszyscy stalim na stali jako dodatkowe obciążenie, a samochód usiłował spod tego ładunku wyjechać, ciągnąc jednoczesnie ten jednoosiowy wózek, który musiał w trakcie tego przejechać po leżącej na ziemi stali. Udało się już za drugim razem, za pierwszym nie zdołaliśmy ustać w pionie, a nasze obciążenie okazało się niezbędne, bez niego całość jechała do przodu.

Potem przyjechała pani rzeczoznawca z banku zrobić mi przesłuchanie w temacie, dlaczego tak drogo w tym kosztorysie. Co z tego przesłuchania wyjdzie - okaże się. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś... dziś przyszedł kierbud i namieszał. Wykop za płytki koparka zrobiła, trzeba 30cm pogłębić, bo co prawda pod ławy i tak będą kopać, ale pomiedzy ścianami fundamentowymi to co zostaje wg niego nie da się zagęścić. Tak więc od jutra dalej koparka będzie szalała, tym razem wykopanym urobkiem równając podwórko u sąsiada za płotem (tak, sąsiad wie o tym, zgodził się   :Wink2:  ).
Do tego dwa drzewa jeszcze nakazuje ściąć pod groźbą "nie brania za nie odpowiedzialności". Z jednej strony ma facet rację, z drugiej... no kurcze, coraz mniej tych drzew, szkoda trochę. 

A prócz tego? Ławy...



No i prąd wreszcie podłączyli.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i ruszyła budowa...

Wczoraj koparka pogłębiała wykop, przy czym z zakładanych trzydziestu centymetrów się zrobiło od trzydziestu do niemal metra (po drugiej stronie wykopu, gdzie teren był wyżej). Piachem z urobku podniosłem podwórko sąsiadowi, a i jeszcze naokoło wykopu sporo hałd z ładnym piaskiem powstało, który potem wleci między ściany fundamentowe. 
Faktycznie, okazało się, że po wykopaniu głębszego dołu ukazał się grunt wręcz piękny: jednorodny, zbity żwirek, wg kierbuda i ekipy wręcz idealny do stawiania na nim domu. 
Od razu zresztą powstał związany z tym problem, opisywałem go już w "wymianie doświadczeń", pokrótce powtórzę:

Wg projektu mamy ławy 40x60cm, zbrojone 4xfi12 ustawione tak, że z każdej strony jest 5cm luzu między zbrojeniem a krawędzią ławy. I ta ława wg projektu miała leżeć na 10cm warstwie chudziaka. 
I teraz Kierbud wymyślił coś takiego: nie robić tego chudziaka, tylko zaszalować ławy od razu zaczynając 10cm niżej, podwiesić w nich zbrojenie na takiej wysokości, na jakiej powinny się znależć, gdyby było to robione normalnie z chudziakiem i całość zalać w jednym procesie betonem B20. 
W ten sposób dostaje się zamiast ławy podpartej 10cm chudziakiem, monolityczną belkę żelbetową, która będzie zazbrojona dokładnie tak jak ława wg projektu, ale u dołu będzie miała 15cm betonu zamiast 5cm. 

Ekipie wiadomo, w to graj, będzie szybciej i prościej. Kierbud przekonuje, że: będzie szybciej, wcale nie drożej, bo koszt dodatkowego transportu chudziaka odpada, a chudziak znów nie tak dużo tańszy (faktem natomiast jest, że betoniarnie jakoś z chudziakiem mniej chętnie chcą jeździć), że na takim podłożu wogóle żadnego problemu nie ma. Konstruktor, który liczył projekt też twierdzi, że nie ma problemu, że wytrzymałości ławy to nie zmieni. Żona moja natomiast (projektant tego domu) chodzi i panikuje, że to będzie monolityczna belka ze zbrojeniem umieszczonym niezgodnie z regułami sztuki i że tak będzie źle, bo ona od dołu będzie pękać.

Kto ma rację? Na "wymianie doświadczeń" też chóralnie trzymają stronę kierbuda póki co...

Dzisiejszy dzień poza tym upłynął mi głównie na poszukiwaniu bednarki w odcinku 8m (do uziomu fundamentowego - dwa zwody piorunochronu i listwa wyrównawcza). Znalazłem mnóstwo składów budowlanych nie sprzedających bednarki, kilka hurtowni elektrycznych owszem sprzedających, ale tylko w kręgach po 50m i wreszcie na sam koniec wpadłem na pomysł zadzwonienia do miejscowego elektryka i on mi powiedział, że jest, jedna jedyna hurtownia sprzedająca na metry. No luuudzie... Rurę arota w ilości JEDEN METR kupiłem w pierwszej hurtowni z brzegu, czemu z bednarką takie problemy są?

A i jeszcze w iluś hurtowniach przekonywano mnie mozolnie, że styropian ekspandowany to to samo, co ekstrudowany. Echhh...

Efekty dzisiejszej pracy, a przy okazji konkretna wizja parteru:



A i jeszcze jeden dzisiejszy zakup (200l, trójfazowa, ślimakowa obrotnica, bęben i panewki wymieniane i jedną budowę obsłużyły):

----------


## Jarek.P

Zalane !

Miały być ławy zalane w poniedziałek, ale ekipa się zdeklarowała, że oni będą robić (w piątek) do nocy, skończą i żeby na sobotę rano zamawiać beton, to sobie akurat sobota i niedziela zwiąże, od poniedziałku szalunki zdejmą i już zaczną do poziomu ław zasypywać.
I uwinęli się, kierbud (Szybki końkurs: kto zgadnie, gdzie jest na zdjęciu?   :Wink2:  ) nie miał zastrzeżeń, zalewalim:



Oczywiście do każdego rogu trafił pieniążek (wrzucałem grosiki, bo mam sentyment, robotnicy się śmieli, że to się po stówie wrzuca), dodatkowy grosik trafił pod stopę komina CO, a w stopie komina kominkowego znalazł się słoiczek z przesłaniem dla potomności (nienie, bez żadnych proroctw, wezwań do pokoju na świecie i tym podobnych, po prostu nasze personalia i data, wszystko pisane na kolanie i w ostatniej chwili).

Ławy niemal ukończone:



Kolejne zdjęcie: Wielka Chwila - KONIEC ZALEWANIA:



Potrzebną ilość betonu liczyłem sam, fachmani moi się w momencie robienia tego zdjęcia śmieli, że chyba w aptece pracowałem, wyszło niemal idealnie, zostało właściwie tyle co wyskrobków z gruchy i z czyszczenia pompy.

Niestety, wszystko wskazuje na to, że będziemy musieli usunąć (albo poczekać, aż samo się usunie przy najbliższej wichurze) drzewo, które jako jedyne miało zostac przed domem flankując wejście do niego, na zdjęciu przedstawiającym całość ław jest widoczne przy bloczkach betonowych, na prawo od nich. Z dwóch stron ma bardzo mocno podcięte korzenie, z trzeciej strony zagniotła i połamała je koparka, więc trzyma się właściwie tylko na tym, co od drogi oraz na bardzo krótkim niestety (wysoki poziom wód gruntowych) korzeniu palowym. Nie przeżyje pierwszej wichury, to niemal pewne. Szkoda...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I pierwszy etap budowy zakończony!

Bilans: 
- nie osiwieliśmy (jeszcze).
- na koncie pustki (czekamy na decyzję kredytową, mamy przedpłacone materiały na SSO).
- mamy już coś, co zaczyna być podobne do początków domu:



To, co zbudowane ma teraz przerwę technologiczą (a budowlańcy drugą budowę ciągną), za dwa tygodnie zasypujemy, chudziak i będa już się piąć ściany. W międzyczasie oczywiście kanalizacja stanu zero musi powstać (to już niżej podpisany na siebie bierze) i podejście wody dla przyszłego wodociągu, żeby potem już wylewki rozorywać nie trzeba było.

Tak czy tak w szoku lekkim jestem, że to tak szybko poszło. 4 maja tyczyli dom geodeci, 5 maja przyjechała ekipa. Dziś jest 14ty...

J.

----------


## KamaG

witam, czy mogę się odrobinkę pozachwycać Waszą działką?

po prostu jest piękna!!! cudowna..

marzyłam o domu w lesie, ależ Wam zazdroszczę  :oops:  ,
mieliśmy kiedyś podobną kupić ale właściciel się rozmyślił, do dziś mi przykro
będę sobie podglądać Waszą budowę coby oczęta nacieszyć  :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

> witam, czy mogę się odrobinkę pozachwycać Waszą działką?
> 
> po prostu jest piękna!!! cudowna..
> 
> marzyłam o domu w lesie, ależ Wam zazdroszczę  ,
> mieliśmy kiedyś podobną kupić ale właściciel się rozmyślił, do dziś mi przykro
> będę sobie podglądać Waszą budowę coby oczęta nacieszyć


Dziękujemy bardzo i cieszymy się z zachwytów   :big grin:  
Też nam się ta działka bardzo podoba, perspektywa mieszkania w tak pięknych okolicznościach przyrody jeszcze bardziej, ale niestety są i minusy:
- bliskość sosen w zasadzie wyklucza dach w jednolitym kolorze. Kombinujemy w stronę dachówek niejednorodnie barwionych, niestety ma to dość mocny wpływ na ich cenę, zwłaszcza przy tak skomplikowanym dachu, jaki mamy.
- planując położenie budynku na działce staraliśmy się oszczędzić jak najwięcej drzew, a i tak okazuje się, że jeszcze trzeba będzie wyciąć kilka, bo stoją zbyt blisko, albo jak w przypadku tego jedynego od frontu, mają tak uszkodzone korzenie, że strach zostawić. 
A te, co zostaną... w czasie każdej wichury coś mi się zdaje, że będziemy rządkiem na kolanach przed świętym obrazkiem zdrowaśki klepać w intencji oszczędzenia naszego domu przez walące się drzewa. Oprócz zdrowasiek będzie oczywiście ubezpieczenie, ale zagrożenie pozostanie. A że te drzewa są takie jakie są (leśniczy powiedział, że to jest las do wycięcia i posadzenia od nowa), prawdopodobnie będziemy przynajmniej te rosnące blisko domu sukcesywnie wycinać i zastępować szlachetniejszymi sadzonkami (szlachetniejszymi w sensie pochodzenia, oczywiście nie będę sadził w sosnowym lesie tuj i tym podobnych!)

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Teraz dwa tygodnie przerwy technologicznej, to sobie popiszę jeszcze.
Ekipie naszej się na koniec strrrasznie już się śpieszyło, wskutek czego w cały świat porobili przepusty na kanalizację w ściankach fundamentowych. Dałem na kartce wszystko elegancko rozrysowane, ale niestety... Przepusty są tam, gdzie miały być (prócz jednego), ale wysokości w cały świat im powychodziły. 
Nic, wrócą, będą przekuwać.

Przez te dwa tygodnie, prócz pogonienia kredytu planuję jeszcze przepchnąć pod ławą rurę wodociągową. Jest tam wstawiony kawałek arota, ale niestety zgodnie z warunkami wodociągów, zamiast jak człowiek przewlec tamtędy rurę PE, muszę tam władować stalową i to w dodatku kwasówkę. A wcześniej ją kupić... W każdym razie chcę to zrobić teraz, póki to wszystko rozkopane jest, żeby potem nie kopać i nie kuć chudziaka.

J.

----------


## Nelli Sza

O trochę mnie nie było, a tu proszę - postępy niesamowite! Niech się mury pną do góry!   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki, będą się pięły, ale póki co stoją i czekają.
A my chodzimy i wynajdujemy dziury w całym. O przepustach do kanalizacji porobionych na złych wysokościach pisałem, dziś pojechaliśmy tam wyposażeni w wiertarkę, chciałem zobaczyć jak się w tych bloczkach kuje, a poza tym zacząć, żeby wiedzieli, do jakich wysokości mają dorównywać. Z rozpędu machnąłem jednak dwa przepusty na docelową wysokośc, tak że został sie jeszcze jeden (reszta jest zrobiona dobrze), oraz otwór do czerpni powietrza pod kominek, którego nie zrobili wcale.

O, tu niżej podpisany w czasie kucia:



A co do dziury w całym - naczytałem sie jakoś wczoraj o zagęszczaniu piasku zasypowego i o sposobach testowania zagęszczenia, że pręt zbrojeniowy wbijany w piasek powinien wchodzic na jakieśtam centymetry. No i dziś specjalnie poszukałem ścinka pręta fi12 i testowałem. I niestety, albo tak zagęszczali, albo wcale nie zagęszczali, jedynie ubijarką po wierzchu przejechali, bo we wszystkich miejscach testowanych, mimo że piasek sprawia wrażenie ubitego, pręt bez większych problemów wchodzi na pół metra, czyli dokładnie na głębokość, którą zasypywali.
Nic, wrócą, dostaną "skoczka" i będą poprawiac, a póki co, żeby to choć trochę siadło, rozwineliśmy szlaucha i małżonka moja stała chyba z półtorej godziny i polewała:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Koniec przerwy, do roboty!

Ekipa wróciła wczoraj, dziś od rana ostro się wzięli do pracy. W międzyczasie budowa sobie ładnie postała, przyjechała pierwsza dostawa pustaków, nieubite wypełnienie ław z pomocą deszczów i lanej ze szlaucha wody trochę osiadło.
Oczywiście jednak robota została zaczęta od dogęszczenia tego, co było, za pomocą skoczka.

A potem zaczęło się wypełnianie piachem. W sumie jakieś 100m3 piachu do nawiezienia a następnie do wrzucenia w fundamenty. Przy zamawianiu piachu pierwsze zdzwienie: piach od zeszłego miesiąca zdrożał. Poprzednio płaciłem 250/wywrotka 3osiowa (jakieś 16 ton), teraz za podobną wywrotkę wołali 500... 450 z wielkim bólem stargowane do 430... Po dłuższych poszukiwaniach udało mi sie znaleźć dostawcę z ceną 400zł za czteroosiową wywrotę, podobno  30ton, więc w sumie nie tak źle, ale co ja się naszukać, nadzwonić musiałem...
Osoba sprawa to coś do wrzucania tego piachu w fundamenty. Zamiast wynajmować na dłuugie godziny koparkę wraz z operatorem, w cenie 100zł/godzina, wpadłem na, nieskromnie zauważę genialny pomysł: w wypożyczalni sprzętu budowlanego wypożyczyłem taką zabaweczkę:



Wypożyczona na dobę za cenę 400zł, a ponieważ dziś jest piątek, doba owa kończy się w poniedziałek rano   :big grin:  
Jeden z naszych fachmanów pracował kiedyś na koparce i on został operatorem, ale obsługa tej zabawki jest tak prosta, że jutro chyba sam spróbuję   :Lol:  

Zabaweczka przy pracy:



A w trakcie zasypywana niżej podpisany "temi rencami" wykonał kanalizację poziomu zero. O:



Na zdjęciu główny gównociąg, z przodu jeszcze nie ma ścianki fundamentowej (zostanie postawiona jutro, póki co ładowarka musiała którędyś wjeżdżać). Równolegle z przykanalikiem położony peszel na kabel do czujnika poziomu zawartości szamba.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Muszę, po prostu muszę się pochwalić. Spełniłem dziś marzenie każdego chyba chłopca, nieważne czy dużego czy małego * i pojeździłem tą koparką!
Steruje się tym tak prosto, że prościej się chyba nie da, do sterowania jazdą służy po prostu joystick i robi się to dokładnie tak samo, jak w dowolnej grze komputerowej, gdzie jest coś co jeździ i joystick do sterowania. Drugi joystick obsługuje łychę (góra-dół, przechył wtę i wewtę i dodatkowe pokrętło na nim: otworzyć-zamknąć). Filozofia naprawdę żadna, jedyne co odróżnia doświadczonego operatora, od nakręconego nową zabawką niespełna czterdziestoletniego dużego chłopca, to wprawa i doświadczenie pozwalające to wszystko robić precyzyjnie i płynnie.

Niemniej kiedyśtam, w odległej przyszłości, jak już dojdzie do porządkowania terenu i np. przywiozą nam ze dwie wywrotki czarnej ziemi do zreanimowania zdemolowanej łąki, chyba nie będę nawet próbował równać tego taczką i łopatą, wynajmę znów na weekend kopareczkę   :Lol:  

I nie wiem, być może w niedzielę wieczór na łączce będzie księżycowy krajobraz, góry doły, obok płot przewrócony i rozjechane wszystko, co było do rozjechania, ale na tym pobojowisku będzie stała taka ładowarka z dumnie wzniesionym lemieszem, a w środku będę siedział ja i będę szczęśliwy, o!   :big grin:  

O tu niżej podpisany w trakcie kłapania łychą   :big grin:  



Oprócz zabaw była rzecz jasna i robota pożyteczna. Kończyłem kanalizację, zrobiłem też czerpnię powietrza do kominka. Na zdjęciu - na pierwszym planie autor niniejszego dziennika w trakcie dumania nad zagadnieniami laminarności przepływów elementów stałych w strudze cieczy  :wink: 



I efekt dumania:



I to na razie tyle, w poniedziałek zalewamy!

J.

* - za jedym wyjątkiem, niestety. Dziecię nasze na samą sugestię posadzenia go w tej koparce zareagowało wystraszonym "nienienie", a po próbach namawiania niemalże histerii dostał. W kogo się to dziecko wrodziło, nie wiem...

----------


## Jarek.P

Zaległości trochę powstało, czas uzupełnić   :Wink2:  

W poniedziałek zgodnie z umową zalewaliśmy: 


Tym razem obliczenie ilości betonu nie wyszło mi już tak zgrabnie, policzyłem dla teoretycznie zakładanej grubości chudziaka 10cm, tymczasem się okazało, że średnio wyszło 11 i akurat te półtora metra sześciennego było w plecy. Dowiozła na szczeście grucha, a ostatnie niedobitki ekipa dolała betonem ukręconym w betoniarce.
Efekt końcowy zalewania (dziura w tle to schody i piwniczka, przy nich nasza ekipa):



Co do tej teoretycznie zakładanej grubości chudziaka jeszcze - tak dla ścisłości dodam, że teoretycznie to ten chudziak wg projektu miał mieć 20cm, ale zarówno kierbud jak i ekipa się w czoła stukali, więc udało się małżonkę moją przekonać. Może raczej nie tyle przekonać, co przed faktem dokonanym postawić, bo kręcić nosem nadal kręci i mamroce, że jak podłoga zacznie pękać, to... wiadomo   :Wink2:  

Tu naczelny inwestor w trakcie kontroli jakości, obok szef ekipy:



Następnego dnia już zaczęly rosnąć ściany (tylko zewnętrzne, żeby chudziaka nie obciążać):




O i to był stan na wtorek. W środę skoro świt musiałem jechać w delegację do Krakowa, prosto stamtąd na długi weekend do mojej rodziny, dziś wróciliśmy do Wawy, a jutro jedziemy na budowę. Przy tempie mojej ekipy niewykluczone, że już chałupa będzie stała. I mamy tylko nadzieję, że ta, co potrzeba...   :big tongue:  
Ciąg dalszy dziennika zapewne jutro.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ciąg dalszy dziennika:
Dom w całości jeszcze nie stoi, ale ekipa mówi, że gdyby nie ten deszcz, co co i rusz padał, to kto wie...   :Wink2:  
Oto, co dziś zastaliśmy:

Widok od tyłu, mniej więcej na mój warsztat. Po prawo wejście "gospodarcze", po lewo wykusz klatki schodowej i okienko do piwniczki, za nim będzie taras.


Widok z rusztowania stojącego w kuchni na (od lewej) garaż, przed nim malutki wiatrołap, obok garażu pomieszczenie gospodarcze i dalej warsztat.


I widok z tego samego rusztowania na salon z jadalnią (w wykuszu po prawo), widać też czerpnię powietrza do kominka. Komin do tegoż kominka przyjedzie dopiero jutro.


I to w zasadzie tyle. Budowa idzie zgodnie z harmonogramem, wydatki TFUTFUTFUPUKPUKWNIEMALOWANE, żeby nie zapeszyć też idą zgodnie z harmonogramem, a wręcz utrzymują się poniżej. Ekipa, TFUTFUTFU znakomita, budują jak narazie idealnie, dziś sprawdzałem jakieś wymiary, to odchyłki między projektem a stawianą ścianą dochodziły w porywach do "aż" centymetra   :Wink2: 
Trochę gorzej nam wyszło z materiałami, bo pierwsza dostawa U220 miała ponad 30% stłuczki na każdej palecie, ale po "rozmowach" stanęło na tym, że cegielnia za stłuczke odda całe pustaki, a i kolejne palety zaczęły przyjeżdżać lepsze. Niemniej składu budowlanego, który nam tą ceramikę organizował nie będę chyba polecał...

A i zapomniałbym: *Kredyt nam przyznali !!!!!*

J.

----------


## krzyk123

> Zaległości trochę powstało, czas uzupełnić   
> 
> W poniedziałek zgodnie z umową zalewaliśmy:


Czy pomiędzy wylewką a ścianą fundamentową nie powinno być dylatacji (np. ze styropianu)?

Pzdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> Czy pomiędzy wylewką a ścianą fundamentową nie powinno być dylatacji (np. ze styropianu)?
> 
> Pzdr


Dylatacje z tego co wiem robi się na poziomie wylewek właśnie, nie chudziaka. A przynajmniej nigdy nie widziałem, żeby tutaj były dylatacje robione.

J.

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał krzyk123
> 
> 
> Czy pomiędzy wylewką a ścianą fundamentową nie powinno być dylatacji (np. ze styropianu)?
> 
> Pzdr
> 
> 
> Dylatacje z tego co wiem robi się na poziomie wylewek właśnie, nie chudziaka. A przynajmniej nigdy nie widziałem, żeby tutaj były dylatacje robione.
> ...


Tak zaleca np. Icopal:



Powyższe zdjęcie pochodzi z filmu na stronie:
http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index...e=posadowienie

----------


## Jarek.P

> Tak zaleca np. Icopal:


No cóż, jesli nawet ma to sens, to u mnie po prostu takiej dylatacji nie będzie, ale nawet przed chwilą przekopałem sie przez forum muratora oraz przez gógla w tym temacie i jedyne co znalazłem, to zalecenia odnośnie dylatacji w warstwie wylewki oraz odpowiedź na czyjes pytanie, czy chudziak nie powinien być oddylatowany brzmiąca krótko: "nie". W będącym dla mnie wyrocznią "Poradniku Majstra Budowlanego" (mam wydanie z zeszłego roku) tez nic nie piszą o konieczności stosowania tutaj dylatacji.
Niemniej jestem otwarty na argumenty, jeśli zostanę przekonany, że brak tych dylatacji to skandaliczny bład jest, na obecnym etapie te dylatacje możnaby jeszcze niewielkim nakładem pracy dorobić, ale szczerze mówiąc nie wydaje mi się.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I wróce do dziennika. Efekty dzisiejszej wizyty na budowie:

Widok "ode płota", od strony garażu (zastawionego paletami z pustakiem):


Widok od strony południowej, prosto na taras. Na pierwszym planie zaczątek filara podpierającego nadwis poddasza, taras będzie jeszcze przed ten filar wychodził częściowo cieniowany dachem, a częściowo mocowaną do dachu pergolą., którą w planach ma porosnąc winobluszcz.


I trzecie zdjęcie z oknami do garażu. Uprzedzając pytania - tak, okna mają być małe, okrągłe i dość wysoko, dół okna jakieś 135-140cm nad poziomem podłogi w garażu. Tymi oknami ekipa mnie mile zaskoczyła, bo do tej pory widywane choćby na zdjęciach tu w dziennikach budowy okrągłe okienka były najczesciej efektem oblepiania mniej luib bardziej prostokątnej dziury zaprawą, a ponieważ to i tak będzie zasłonięte, takiej technologii się raczej spodziewałem. Tu zaś mamy porządnie wykonane nadproże "łukowe" na krążynie  :big grin:  


Acha, przyjechał nam też na budowę komin do kominka. Nasz Bolesławiec, "Dobry, Bo Polski", nie żadne tam schiedle.

J.

----------


## krzyk123

> No cóż, jesli nawet ma to sens, to u mnie po prostu takiej dylatacji nie będzie, ale nawet przed chwilą przekopałem sie przez forum muratora oraz przez gógla w tym temacie i jedyne co znalazłem, to zalecenia odnośnie dylatacji w warstwie wylewki oraz odpowiedź na czyjes pytanie, czy chudziak nie powinien być oddylatowany brzmiąca krótko: "nie". W będącym dla mnie wyrocznią "Poradniku Majstra Budowlanego" (mam wydanie z zeszłego roku) tez nic nie piszą o konieczności stosowania tutaj dylatacji.
> Niemniej jestem otwarty na argumenty, jeśli zostanę przekonany, że brak tych dylatacji to skandaliczny bład jest, na obecnym etapie te dylatacje możnaby jeszcze niewielkim nakładem pracy dorobić, ale szczerze mówiąc nie wydaje mi się.
> 
> J.


Ja absolutnie nie jestem ekspertem, po prostu na dniach będzie się u mnie robił stan zero i rozmyślam nad tematem. Wpadł mi w łapy ten film Icopala i sądziłem, że takie rozwiązanie to standard.

Pzdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ja absolutnie nie jestem ekspertem, po prostu na dniach będzie się u mnie robił stan zero i rozmyślam nad tematem. Wpadł mi w łapy ten film Icopala i sądziłem, że takie rozwiązanie to standard.
> 
> Pzdr


To jesteśmy podobnej klasy fachofce   :Wink2:   tyle, że ja mam ciut bardziej zaawansowaną budowę. 
W każdym razie jeśliby to była powszechna praktyka, to dawałoby się to chyba namierzyć w dowolnych instrukcjach dotyczących tego etapu.
Z jednej strony ma to niby sens, bo osobno wylewane płyty z innej klasy betonu niż reszta fundamentu, aż prosiłoby się, żeby to oddylatować. Z drugiej jednak strony... a niby co ma sie z tym złego dziać? To przecież chudziak jest, nie płyta fundamentowa.
Jeśli masz wątpliwości - załóż na "wymianie doświadczeń" wątek na ten temat, sam z chęcią poczytam dyskusję, bo tak jak pisałem, pewien tego, że nie trzeba też nie jestem.

J.

----------


## kala67

wow !! idziecie jak burza !!
zazdroszcze Wam takiej pięknej okolicy :smile:

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Taka działka to marzenie zwłaszcza te  drzewa. Pięknie idzie robota. Trzymam kciuki !

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za pochwały  :Smile: 

Pojawiła nam się niestety pierwsza wtopa. Może niezbyt poważna w skali tego, o czym się czasem czyta na Muratorze, ale jeden z kominów jest niestety do rozbiórki. Miał być on z dwóch stron obudowany pełnym pustakiem, ponieważ na tym pełnym pustaku miały się opierać końce płatwi "przerwanej" przez ten komin. Majstry niestety nie zauważyli tego na projekcie i z rozpędu wybudowali ten komin nie dość że obudowany połówką pustaka, to jeszcze dosunięty do ściany, mimo, że o pół cegły miał być odstawiony od niej (mniejsza o to, dlaczego, ciężko byłoby wytłumaczyć bez przedstawienia rzutów). Tak więc jutro jedziemy zwrócić na problem uwagę, ucieszą się chłopaki...   :Evil:  

Poza tym... budowa idzie jak rakieta. Obecnie nasza chałupka wygląda tak:

Widok od frontu na kuchnię oraz wejście. Na pierwszym planie nasze dziecię oraz obiekt jego zachwytów -betoniaaalaaa:


Widok od tyłu, na taras:


I z boku, od strony garażu, z okrągłymi okienkami już po wybiciu krążyn:


Fotografii szczegółów nie pokazuje, ale jeśli ktoś ma jakieś życzenia - proszę pisać  :wink: 

Jednym się tylko pochwalę, jednocześnie przestrzegając następnych, którzy się na to natną. Komin do kominka zakupiliśmy systemowy z Bolesławca. System "Fire". I fajnie, wyszło sporo taniej niż shiedle i leiery, do samego systemu póki co nie ma żadnych zastrzeżeń, ale...
- pierwszy problem objawił się w piątek w formie telefonu od majstra z budowy: "gdzie jest skraplacz?". Skraplacz to ceramiczny garnek, od którego powinna się zaczynać (od dołu) rura komina, z wyprowadzeniem skroplin na bok. W instrukcji dostarczonej z systemem jest, w zestawie nie ma. Przekonany, że chodzi o brak w dostawie zacząłem drążyć temat i dowiedziałem się, że skraplacz jest w kominie do pieca gazowego (system "uniwersal"), w kominkowym jest zbędny i dlatego nie ma. I niby racja, w kominach tradycyjnych skraplaczy nie było i jakoś deszcz przez komin powodzi w domu nie robił. Z drugiej strony jednak... W kominkowym kominie skroplin oczywiście nie będzie, ale komin 200mm średnicy, góra otwarta prosto w niebo, nie ma siły, żeby przy ulewnym deszczu do niego się nie lało. Coś warto wykombinować, znaczy...
W pierwszym odruchu chciałem ten skraplacz zamawiać w Bolesławcu, powstrzymała mnie jednak wizja czekania na niego z tydzień czasu i kolejnych kilkuset złotych do wydania na komin. I wtedy sobie pomyślałem: kurcze, przecież taki skraplacz, to po prostu garnek z rurką, tylko że ceramiczny. A czy on musi byc ceramiczny? I w cenie luksusowego sagana Zeptera?
Tu zapaliła mi się nad łepetyną pierwsza żarówka: jechac do najbliższego hipermarketu, kupić najtańszy promocyjny garnek stosownej średnicy (trochę mniejszej od rury kominowej), wywiercić mu w dnie dziurkę, w dziurce osadzić (wkleić/wlutować zależnie od rodzaju kupionego garnka) rurkę, a garnek zatopić w pierwszym "startowym" pustaku i tak zalewanym betonem, a do betonu dodać uszczelniacza. Zacząłem sobie wyobrażać taki garnek z chińskiej nierdzewki z wystającą z boku rurką i wtedy zapaliła się druga żarówka: kurcze, przecież ja juz gdzieś coś takiego widziałem gotowego. Szybkie przeszukanie własnej pamięci, wycieczka do najbliższej Castoramy, do działu z kominami z nierdzewki do pieców gazowych i bingo! Tamże zakupiłem dokładnie taki garnek, jak chciałem robić (skraplacz do komina z nierdzewki) oraz w charakterze lejka do skroplin płytkę przepustu dachowego, idealnie pasującą do tego garnka i z zewnętrznym wymiarem umożliwiajacym podstawienie pod pierwszą rurę. Za całość zapłaciłem 60zł. Funkcjonalnie bez zarzutu, pasuje idealnie. Zdjęcia nie mam niestety, bo montowane było beze mnie, a szkoda bo jestem z tego wynalazku dumny   :big grin:  .

Z tym kominem wyszedł jeszcze jeden problem - oryginalny zestaw zawiera izolację jedynie na pierwsze trzy metry komina wraz z zaleceniem, żeby ją generalnie dawać jedynie w okolicy łączeń, jako dystanse centrujące. Trochę do dupy, bo jednak dobrze byłoby miec ten komin odizolowany jak należy. Znów wycieczka do Castoramy, tamże najpierw wielki uśmiech: są gotowe takie moduły do ocieplania komina, wyglądają identycznie jak te z Bolesławca. Rzut okiem na cenę i... mogiła. Metr bieżący ocieplenia kosztuje 97zł   :cry:  
Na szczęście niedaleko leżały bloki wełny "kominkowej" w arkuszach, grubość dobra, cena taka, że po przekalkulowaniu wychodzi mniej więcej 5x taniej.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Errata - właśnie mi żona zwróciła uwagę na nieścisłość. Opisując wtopę naszej ekipy pisałem, że komin powinni obudować pełnym pustakiem. Miałem na myśli jego rozmiar, bo jest obudowane "połówką", 12cm, a powinno byc pełne 25.
A swoją drogą, przejęzyczenie trafne, bo powinna to być obudowa z cegły pełnej, przynajmniej wg przepisów...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Szalowanie stropu już w toku. Tak obecnie wygląda nasz salon:



Miał być Dom w Lesie, jest Las w Domu  :wink: 
Najgorsze jest to, że stempli brakło. Kupiłem 200szt., wydawało mi się, że starczy, tymczasem fachowcy nasi orzekli, że strop gruby, więc trzeba podpierać gęsto, wcześniej zresztą trochę tych stempli zużyli na inne potrzeby, tak czy tak, trzeba było na gwałt domówić jeszcze ponad setkę. Nic, mimo nagłości potrzeby udało mi się znaleźć je w całkiem niezłej cenie, a towar jest taki, że stracić się na tym nie straci, bardzo możliwe, że sprzedam je potem jeszcze w tym sezonie budowlanym.

A tak wygląda zaszalowane pół domu od góry:



Stemple nie są jeszcze wypionowane docelowo, więc nawet na zdjęciu widać, że gdzieśtam klawiszuje, gdzieśtam odstaje, ale ekipa sama z siebie mówiła, że oni to wszystko dopiero ustawiać będą. 

Z ciekawostek: schrzaniony komin o którym pisałem wcześniej już jest poprawiony, zrobili to nie wiedzieć kiedy (wczoraj jeszcze było po staremu, dziś przyjechaliśmy o 15:00 i już było dobrze), w dodatku potłukli przy tym tylko jeden pustak, cała reszta się odzyskała  :Smile: 
My z żoną natomiast chodzimy juz po nowym domu krokiem gospodarskim, zaczynamy meblować, podejmujemy tez różne ważne decyzje, jak np. zgodzenie się wreszcie, że to wykuszowe okno w salonie ma naprawdę za wysoki parapet i że trzebaby je opuścić. Nie byłoby problemu gdyby nie to, że ów parapet jest wraz z ramą utrzymującą go (i jeszcze parę innych rzeczy) wylany z żelbetu. Istniejący trzeba wyciąć, nowy jakoś do tej wylanej już żelbetowej ramy dowiązać. Oj cieszyli się chłopaki, jak im o tym mówiłem, cieszyli... Stanęło w końcu na tym, że nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych i że przywiozę im jeszcze jedno "takie z uchem", to się zrobi. (dla wyjaśnienia: "takie z uchem", to 1,5l flacha wódki "Absolwent" w szklanej butli zrobionej w formie czegoś w rodzaju dzbana, z uchem z boku, dałem im takiego jakiś czas temu w podzięce za przysługę).

W każdym razie, o ile żadne przeszkody nam nie nabrużdżą, w piątek zalewamy! (strop!!! reszta później, jak strop się nie obali) A potem ekipa jedzie na inną budowę, na naszej będzie przerwa technologiczna. I dobra okazja do poplanowania sobie kanalizacji, wody i takich tam... Niby to wszystko mam już rozrysowane na papierze, poświęciłem na to kilka ładnych przedpołudni w zeszłoroczne wakacje, ale papier to papier, wiadomo.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zalewanie jutrzejsze aktualne, a póki co ciekawostkę muszą dopisać. 
Do szalowania tego stropu były potrzebne rygle. Widać je na pierwszym zdjęciu post wyżej, zrobione są z kantówki, którą trzeba było ekstra domówić, bo na etapie planowania takich rzeczy o nich nie pomyślałem, przekonany byłem, że rygle się z dwóch desek przybitych pionowo u góry stempli zrobi i szlus. Ekipa jednak stwierdziła, że desek nielzja, musi być kantówka.

No więc zamówiłem. Jakoś w poniedziałek półtora tygodnia temu, w tartaku znalezionym na muratorze, jako tani, pewny i polecany. Tanio jak na okolice wawy było faktycznie, zrobią, nie ma problemu, ale ponieważ 1m3 to dla nich mała ilość, nie wyślą ekstra transportu, tylko pojedzie z jakimś innym. Kiedy? Na piątek (zeszły) będzie! W czwartek do nich dzwonię, przypominam, będzie? Będzie! Piątek minął, ja w delegacji na drugim końcu Polski na koniec dnia dzwonię na budowę, pytam o kantówkę, majstry mówią, że nic nie przyjechało. Do tartaku się dodzwoniłem dopiero w sobotę, usłyszałem, że transport im "wypadł", dowiozą we wtorek. I tyle, żadnego "przepraszam", słowa tłumaczenia, nie ma problemu po prostu, moje "mógł Pan choć zadzwonić, uprzedzić" zostało przemilczane. 
Ponieważ dla mnie problem owszem był, zacząłem szukać gdzie indziej. I znalazłem, niewiele drożej (800 zamiast 700), ale za to z dowozem już na poniedziałek rano. W poniedziałek kantówka przyjechała, więc dzwonię do tej Płatkownicy (pierwszy tartak) i mówię, że ja im dziekuje, zależało mi na czasie, kupiłem gdzie indziej. 

I tu historia mogłaby się skończyć, we wtorek szalunki właściwie skończyli, kantówka z tego drugiego tartaku już pięknie stemplami podparta wspiera co ma wspierać, a tu mi dziś rano (dziś = w czwartek!) dzwoni telefon: "Dzieńdobry, ja z dostawą z tartaku, kantówkę do pana na budowę przywiozłem"   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Tak więc drodzy forumowicze, na użytek wyszukiwarki i kolejnych szukających opinii o tartaku Płatkownica - tani jak na okolice Wawy są faktycznie, czy dobrzy - nie wiem, nie dane mi było sprawdzić, natomiast z całą pewnością nie są słowni. 
Co do tej taniości jeszcze - to zamówienie było dla nas nagłą i awaryjną sprawą, więc trzeba było brać co jest w lokalnych tartakach, większe zamówienia jednak dobrze radzę robić przynajmniej ze 100km od wawy. 

J.

----------


## Waldek78

zawsze chciałem mieć domek wśród takich drzew, mieć o co hamak rozwiesić hmmm  :wink:  , na mojej działeczce zanim urosną tak wysokie drzewa to albo mnie emeryturka zastanie albo ...

----------


## Jarek.P

Hamaki były chyba pierwszym zakupem związanym z "zagospodarowaniem" tej dzialki   :big grin:  

I już zalane! 
Jak przyjechaliśmy na działkę, kończone były ostatnie fragmenty zbrojenia stropu, a ja chodząc po nim miałem okazję się naocznie przekonać, dlaczego ekipa wspominając naszą panią konstruktor wyraża się głównie w sposób niecenzuralny, przy czym pomijając "mięso" sens jest taki, że ta pami chyba w życiu na budowie nogi nie postawiła. Zbrojenie z cienkiego wiotkiego drutu, za to uplecione gęsto i puszczone "górą i dołem" po pierwsze się bardzo długo i mozolnie wiązało, po drugie i najważniejsze nie było po tym jak potem chodzić. A chodzić trzeba, wiadomo, tylko między prętami ciężko, bo stopa się klinuje, po górnych prętach nie bałdzo, bo się uginają i deformują, trzeba było balansować na powstawianych między warstwy przez ekipę na własną rękę żebrach z pręta fi12mm, w trójkątnych strzemionach. O tu stosowna fotka, widac na niej zarówno wspomniane żebra pomocnicze, jak i wykonane z preta normalnie stosowanego w konstrukcjach mostowych i tym podobnych żebro wsporcze filara podpierającego dach.



Kolejne zdjęcie z ciekawostką: szybki końkurs: co na obrazku robią wiaderko po dysperbicie oraz bańka po plastyfikatorze do betonu?   :Wink2:   Szybciutko, nie podglądać, odpowiadać!



Odpowiedź wbrew pozorom nie brzmi wcale "wiaderko jest do noszenia narzędzi, a bańka jest do niczego i tak sobie stoi, jedno i drugie to baaardzo ważne elementy przyszłego stropu, ich położenie jest dokładnie zaplanowane, a z ustawieniem było trochę zachodu. Wiaderko wytworzy nam przepust w stropie na zsyp brudnych ciuchów z głównej łazienki do gospodarczego, bańka natomiast robi za przepust pionu kanalizacyjnego. Że prostokątna a nie okrągła? No to co? Okrągłej bańki stosownej średnicy nie znalazłem, a ta akurat miała właściwy rozmiar. Widoczny na zdjęciu odcinek rurki "setki" to tez przepust, ale już pod mniejszą średnicę i przy wiaderku oraz baniaczku wypada na tyle blado, że nie zasługuje na komentarz.

No i w końcu przyjechała pompa:



Po czym zaczęło się zalewanie. Tu same początki:



A tu prace ciut bardziej zaawansowane. Reszta ekipy akurat poza kadrem, nie zostali zabetonowani.





Niestety, ładnie szło, ale zdechło. Jedna grucha poszła cała, a przy drugiej zaczęły się kłopoty. Najpierw z betonu lecącego do pompy wyłowiono jakiś kawał blachy oraz wielkiego kamienia, ale potem już szło równo i to widać osłabiło uwagę gruszkowego, bo przestał pilnować na moment, co leci do pompy i niestety, stało się. Pompa zdechła, zatkała się czymś. "Coś" okazało się być polnym kamieniem wielkości i kształtu bułki kajzerki, ale dowiedzieliśmy się tego po jakichś dobrych trzech godzinach mozolnego demontowania pompociągu kawałek po kawałku, przepłukiwania wodą, przepychania kijem i tym podobnych przyjemności. Kamyczek utkwił sobie rzecz jasna zgodnie z wszelkimii prawami Murphy'ego w najbardziej niedostępnym miejscu i w dodatku w kolanku.
Niemniej strop jest! Ekipa się póki co wyniosła, naszym zaś zadaniem teraz będzie jego regularne zlewanie woda, w czym najwyraźniej przyroda uparła się nam pomagać ze wszystkich sił...

J.

----------


## gaelle

Już niedługo, w lipcu, minie pięć lat - aż pięć, kiedy to zleciało? albo raczej - dopiero pięć, a tyle się tutaj już zmieniło od chwili, kiedy znaleźliśmy tę działkę wspólnie   :cool:  A mnie nadal się tu podoba, chociaż pejzaż się zmienił nieco, sporo sosen niestety znikło (najbardziej mi żal tych pięciu skradzionych pierwszej jesieni, kolejne zostały wycięte w "imię słusznej idei" przynajmniej), a po naszej miniaturowej "łące" pozostało wspomnienie i klepisko ubitego piachu... Mam nadzieję, że uda nam się powoli odtworzyć zrytą leśną ściółkę i przywrócić kształt pierwotny malutkiej skarpie na skraju lasu, a łąkę to osobiście odkopię  :big grin:  Jeszcze kolejne pięć lat, to znowu zleci nie wiadomo kiedy, i w dziesięciolecie odnalezienia naszej działki będziemy z łezką w oku wspominać budowę i ten kamień, który zatkał dziś pompę   :Wink2:   (odłożyłam go na pamiątkę i zostanie wmurowany w poczesnym miejscu "ku pamięci"   :cool:  ).
Podziwiam Cię, Kochanie i postaram się dzielnie współtworzyć z Tobą nasz Dom w Lesie, zarówno w naszym Lesie jak i na kartach tego Dziennika Budowy   :big grin:  
Twoja Żona

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, żona, ja tu o zalewaniu stropu i przetykaniu pompy, a Tobie na sentymenty się zebrało   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Warunki naturalne, jak cały czas obiecuję, będziemy odtwarzać po budowie, jak pisałem (i nieraz mówiłem) wcześniej, wynajmę koparkę i taką skarpę Ci tą koparką "temi rencami" zrobię, że ta naturalna niech się schowa, o! A łąka się odbuduje sama w jeden sezon, to klepisko składa się z miejscowej ziemi w końcu. Ze ściółką leśną może być gorzej, ale ona taka raczej trawiasta była, więc też zaufałbym przyrodzie.

A wracając do dziennika - pierwszy dzień po zalaniu wszystko stoi, nic się nie zawaliło. Strop został uczciwie podlany, tak wygląda obecnie:



Po prawej stronie zdjęcia widać wystający z betonu "języczek". Ten języczek to nie jest wbrew pozorom ciągadełko do otwierania całości, tylko tara... no balkon. No tak. Taki mały. Ma on pełnić rolę czysto ozdobną, ma wyglądać i co najwyżej stanowić podstawę do skrzynek z surfiniami, ani opalać się na nim nikt nie musi, ani mokrych gaci po praniu rozwieszać, tak więc taki balkonik, a właściwie nawet nie balkon a portfenetr nam wystarczy i specjalnie taki mały został zaprojektowany.

A tak wygląda nasze domiszcze w obecnym stadium od frontu:



Od prawej licząc mamy okno od kuchni, okienko od spiżarni, w podcieniu jest wejście do domu i obok niewidoczne okienko do parterowej miniłazienki (znaczy się ona się nazywa mini, bo jest niemal dwa razy większa od łazienki w bloku moich rodziców, z której "pół życia" korzystałem) i na końcu garaż. Półtorastanowiskowy. Nad podcieniem widać ten języczek będący balkonem w całej okazałości. A na pierwszym planie ukochana beczka naszego Wyjątka   :Wink2:  

J.

----------


## kala67

Fajną masz żonę  :smile:   pozdrowienia dla Niej !!

----------


## krzyk123

> Skraplacz to ceramiczny garnek, od którego powinna się zaczynać (od dołu) rura komina, z wyprowadzeniem skroplin na bok.


Gdzie wyprowadzasz tę rurkę ze skroplinami? Podłączasz to do kanalizacji czy zostawiasz po prostu za kratką wentylacyjną tak jak na poniższym schemacie?
http://www.ibf.pl/kom_universal.htm

Ja będę miał komin na środku pokoju i zastanawiam się co zrobić z tym odpływem skroplin? Czy zostawienie tego tak jak na powyższym schemacie nie spowoduje powodzi w domu?

Pzdr
Krzych

----------


## Jarek.P

> Gdzie wyprowadzasz tę rurkę ze skroplinami? Podłączasz to do kanalizacji czy zostawiasz po prostu za kratką wentylacyjną tak jak na poniższym schemacie?
> http://www.ibf.pl/kom_universal.htm
> 
> Ja będę miał komin na środku pokoju i zastanawiam się co zrobić z tym odpływem skroplin? Czy zostawienie tego tak jak na powyższym schemacie nie spowoduje powodzi w domu?
> 
> Pzdr
> Krzych


Masz czerpnię powietrza? U mnie na tą rurkę będzie nasunięty zwyczajny szlauch PE albo PVC, co tam akurat tanie będzie i wewnątrz rury czerpni powietrza wyprowadzę to na zewnątrz, a tam zakończę w formie wystającej kilka cm przed elewację rurki. Zostawienie tego luzem, jak na rysunku wydaje mi się niebezpieczne, wygaszony kominek + solidna ulewa równałaby się wtedy powodzi w salonie.Myślałem o tym, żeby ją wprowadzić po prostu do tej czerpni i tam zostawić koniec, żeby ta woda po prostu spływała rurą czerpni (jest ze spadkiem), ale odradziłi mi to moi majstrowie twierdząc, że taka woda z płukania komina często śmierdzi, a czerpnia będzie ten smrodek zasysać.
A osobna sprawa - ta kratka wentylacyjna. W bolesławcu nic takiego nie przewidują. Robić, nie robić?

J.

----------


## krzyk123

> Masz czerpnię powietrza? U mnie na tą rurkę będzie nasunięty zwyczajny szlauch PE albo PVC, co tam akurat tanie będzie i wewnątrz rury czerpni powietrza wyprowadzę to na zewnątrz, a tam zakończę w formie wystającej kilka cm przed elewację rurki. Zostawienie tego luzem, jak na rysunku wydaje mi się niebezpieczne, wygaszony kominek + solidna ulewa równałaby się wtedy powodzi w salonie.Myślałem o tym, żeby ją wprowadzić po prostu do tej czerpni i tam zostawić koniec, żeby ta woda po prostu spływała rurą czerpni (jest ze spadkiem), ale odradziłi mi to moi majstrowie twierdząc, że taka woda z płukania komina często śmierdzi, a czerpnia będzie ten smrodek zasysać.
> A osobna sprawa - ta kratka wentylacyjna. W bolesławcu nic takiego nie przewidują. Robić, nie robić?
> 
> J.


Mam czerpnię. Problem jest tylko taki, że jest ona trochę długa i kręta  :wink: 

Ja jeszcze myślałem żeby założyć kranik i wyprowadzić wężyk pod kominek i okresowo manualnie opróżniać garnek ze skroplinami.
Pytanie jak tego będzie dużo? Chyba największy problem będzie z wodą deszczową, która może się dostać do komina.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Mam czerpnię. Problem jest tylko taki, że jest ona trochę długa i kręta 
> 
> Ja jeszcze myślałem żeby założyć kranik i wyprowadzić wężyk pod kominek i okresowo manualnie opróżniać garnek ze skroplinami.
> Pytanie jak tego będzie dużo? Chyba największy problem będzie z wodą deszczową, która może się dostać do komina.


A co za problem, że kręta? Więcej szlaucha najwyżej w nią wejdzie, jesli tylko wylot jest niżej niż garnek, nie powinno być problemu.
A jak tego może być dużo? Myślę, że jedyny problem, to deszczówka, żadna inna woda kominowi kominkowemu nie grozi, przynajmniej dopóki nie zaczniesz w nim gazem palić   :Wink2:  Tak więc trzebaby znaleźć, jaki jest średni opad deszczu na jednostkę powierzchni, przemnożyć przez powierzchnię otworu komina i będzie wiadomo... 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I ruszył kolejny etap. Nie chciałbym zapeszyć, ale wbrew nieciekawej opinii naszych (mogę już chyba tak napisać) mareckich stron, przez te trzy tygodnie, w trakcie których budowa leżała odłogiem, nie zginął nawet jeden gwóźdź.

Ekipa zjechała i do roboty musiała zabrać się sama, ponieważ mnie niestety zaczął strrrasznie gonić do roboty zły kapitalistyczny pracodawca-wyzyskiwacz, a banda wściekłych szkotów i austriaków zagroziła Wojną Polsko-Austriacko-Szkocką, jeśli nie zostanę na delegacji w Krakowie, gdzie byłem zesłany i sobie wrócę do domu. Że ja mam budowę i MUSZĘ jej pilnować? Ich to nie obchodzi.  
Tak więc na drodze różnych kompromisów stanęło na tym, że cały zeszły tydzień budową dyrygowałem zdalnie, organizując dostawy materiałów przez telefon (z odroczoną płatnością), jednego dnia jedynie musiałem na budowę wysłać żonę, niezmotoryzowana, skazana na komunikację miejską i z dwuipółletnim dzieckiem na karku jechała biedna dwie i pół godziny w jedną stronę (+ około 800 metrów marszu), żeby budowlańcom wyjaśnić niuanse wysokości ścianek kolankowych w różnych miejscach naszego domu.
Efekt mojej tygodniowej nieobecności tak naprawdę ujrzałem dopiero wczoraj, a oto i on:




Z ciekawszych elementów - widać rozszalowane już nadproże bramy garażowej, podcień wejścia do domu w całej już właściwie okazałości oraz zbudowany przez budowlańców żuraw.

Widok od strony tarasu:




Tarasu będzie oczywiście więcej, niż widocznego podcienia, właściwie wszystko to piaszczyste przed oknem salonu będzie tarasem. Zastanawiamy się nad jego zadaszeniem tylko, pierwotnie taras miał być mniejszy, prostokątny i zadaszony do połowy połacią dachu, a od połowy obrośniętą winobluszczem pergolą. Obecnie jednak taras planujemy jako półokrągły i to, czego nie zadaszy połać dachu będzie chyba po prostu odsłonięte. A i samo okno od tarasu chcemy powiększyć przez wywalenie jednego rzędu pustaków.

I teraz zagwozdka nasza: okno wykuszowe jadalni. Wygląda ono obecnie mniej więcej tak:



Niestety, zaszły tu dwie pomyłki. Po pierwsze ekipa zaszalowała górę tego okna o 8cm za nisko, po drugie na etapie projektu nie został dobrze przemyślany dół tego okna, w rezultacie jest za wysoko. Suma sumarum więc okno wyszło malutkie i trudno patrząc na niego zwalczyć pierwsze skojarzenie ze strzelnicą KMu w bunkrze  :wink:  Tak czy tak, z górą się już nic nie zrobi, bo związana z wieńcem jest, natomiast dół... będziemy przerabiać. Dać się da na pewno, pytanie tylko jak związać ze słupami żelbetowymi podtrzymującymi ten wynalazek nową płytę. Kierbud nam generalnie kręci nosem i twierdzi, że to już tak musi zostać, budowlańce też kręcą nosami, ale twierdzą, że coś się wymyśli. Ja wiem jedno: zrobić to trzeba i jakoś się da na pewno, w końcu nie jest to chyba jakieś strasznie wielkie wyzwanie inżynierskie, trzeba tylko wymyślić, jak...

J.

----------


## justikapusti

piękny domek...a jaka elewacja komina??

----------


## Jarek.P

> piękny domek...a jaka elewacja komina??


A dziękujemy   :big grin:  
Elewacja komina planowana jest taka sama jak i cokół oraz jeszcze kilka elementów (przypory na narożnikach, podcień ganku itp.), w okładzinie z płytki elewacyjnej, o takiej:



A z ciekawości spytam, dlaczego pytasz akurat o komin?

J.

----------


## justikapusti

Pytam o komin bo sama akurat jestem na tym etapie i mam wątpliwości....chce tak jak ty dać tą sama elewację na ściany....mam pewne wątpliwości..nie wiem co wybrać...a ta twoja elewacja to sztuczny kamien?

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, ta moja okładzina to sztuczny kamień. A te Twoje wątpliwości - czego dotyczą? Wyglądu po prostu, czy kwestii użytkowych?

J.

----------


## w4

> mamy na działce prąd. Póki co wirtualny, TLka z miejscem na licznik w ogrodzeniu sąsiada, wkopane własnym sumptem w drogę (i oczywiście zgłoszone potem w ZUDzie) 50m przyłącza zalicznikowego, koniec kabla na razie zakopany, żeby nie odpełzł, jak się cieplej zrobi, to go sobie wykopię i postawię na jego końcu RBTkę, którą skleciłem i która póki co stoi u nas na balkonie i dopiero wtedy się załatwi odbiór


Przerabiam właśnie prąd, u mnie jest tak, że mam sobie postawić szafkę pomiarową przy istniejącym ZK a pózniej 300m drogą prywatną która prowadzi do kilku działek zakopać kabelek. Zastanawiałem się czy nie należy tego zakopania gdzieś zgłościć, aby przyszli kopacze w drodze o tym wiedzieli bo ma być niedługo wykonywany wodociąg. Piszesz,że zgłosiłeś do ZUD możesz napisać coś więcej jak to wyglądało, zakopałeś sam, miałeś jakiś projekt, jak to zgłosiłeś w ZUD?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Przerabiam właśnie prąd, u mnie jest tak, że mam sobie postawić szafkę pomiarową przy istniejącym ZK a pózniej 300m drogą prywatną która prowadzi do kilku działek zakopać kabelek. Zastanawiałem się czy nie należy tego zakopania gdzieś zgłościć, aby przyszli kopacze w drodze o tym wiedzieli bo ma być niedługo wykonywany wodociąg. Piszesz,że zgłosiłeś do ZUD możesz napisać coś więcej jak to wyglądało, zakopałeś sam, miałeś jakiś projekt, jak to zgłosiłeś w ZUD?


Zgłoś się do jakiegoś lokalnego (albo "swojego") geodety. U nas to wyglądało tak, że nasz geodeta za geodetowe "co łaska" (=700zł) naniósł nam ten kabel na mapę, po czym sam zgłosił to uzgodnienie w ZUD, my dostaliśmy od niego już gotowy ZUDowski protokół od tego czasu na wszelkich mapach pobieranych w składnicy ten nasz (projektowany wtedy dopiero) kabel był już uwidoczniony jako linia przerywana. Z naszej strony kontaktowaliśmy się tylko z geodetą, w ZUD załatwiał uzgodnienie on.

J.

----------


## w4

Czy zgłaszałeś zakopanie kabla w Starostwie, czy może geodeta to załatwił, czy może tego nie trzeba zgłaszać? Wiem, że budowę przyłącza trzeba złościć,  no chyba że to nie jest przyłącze w rozumieniu Prawa Budowlanego.

----------


## justikapusti

> Tak, ta moja okładzina to sztuczny kamień. A te Twoje wątpliwości - czego dotyczą? Wyglądu po prostu, czy kwestii użytkowych?


Właśnie użytkowych....nie wiem które tworzywo jest bardziej odporne na rózne czynniki....słyszałam też że poza płytami są jeszcze pojedyncze kamienie ktorymi sie obkłada...słyszałes cos na ten temat?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Właśnie użytkowych....nie wiem które tworzywo jest bardziej odporne na rózne czynniki....słyszałam też że poza płytami są jeszcze pojedyncze kamienie ktorymi sie obkłada...słyszałes cos na ten temat?


Kamienie w sensie sztuczne? Te "nasze", podlinkowane na obrazku wyżej to są pojedyńcze, osobno klejone "kamienie". Z innych wzorów widziałem też kamienie "polne", jest tego tyle, że można znaleźć dowolne chyba wzory.
Można oczywiście też dać prawdziwy piaskowiec cęty w płyty, w kliniec, w cegiełkę, albo dzikówkę, jak kto woli.
A co do odporności na różne czynniki - z tego, co wiem, generalnie chodzi o to, że okładzina nie może nasiąkać wodą. Te "moje" nie nasiąkają, a i tak będę je jeszcze pokrywał impregnatem do kamienia, z piaskowcem z tego, co wiem, bywa różnie, a i tak ludzie kleją to na kominy i twierdzą, że jest dobrze.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Czy zgłaszałeś zakopanie kabla w Starostwie, czy może geodeta to załatwił, czy może tego nie trzeba zgłaszać? Wiem, że budowę przyłącza trzeba złościć,  no chyba że to nie jest przyłącze w rozumieniu Prawa Budowlanego.


U mnie jest o tyle prosto, że całe przyłącze mieściło się w drodze prywatnej, gdyby nie to, trzeba byłoby zgłosić, niestety.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

NIestety, wyszło na to, że jeden z ważniejszych etapów budowy odbywa się w zasadzie bez nadzoru inwestorskiego, z materiałami zamawianymi telefonicznie i wizytami na budowie w zasadzie jedynie w weekendy, ale takie życie... w pracy mnie tak docisnęli, że inaczej się nie da. Ekipa na szczęście sobie radzi, niemniej problemy jakieś z tego wynikają, o tym jednak później.

Przede wszystkim przez tych kilka ostatnich dni pojawiły się ściany poddasza, ścianki kolankowe oraz wieniec. Wyszalowano też schody oraz mały stropik nad poddaszem (na którym będzie absolutnie nieużytkowy i w żadnym wypadku nie wliczający się do podstawy opodatkowania stryszek), w związku z czym w zeszłym tygodniu mieliśmy ostatnią już (mam nadzieję) wizytę gruchy z pompą:



Strop wylano bezproblemowo, po czym zaczęła się gimnastyka, jak tą słoniową trąbą ponad całym domem, między drzewami, nie zawalając po drodze żadnej ściany sięgnąć do znajdujących się dokładnie z drugiej strony domu schodów (a dojazdu od tyłu niet). Udało się, efekt widać poniżej, ja tylko dodam, że komendy manewrowe dla pompiarza były przekazywane metodą głuchego telefonu przez dwóch kolejnych majstrów, posługujących się przy tym językiem ogólnobudowlanym i pełną siłą głosu.  Pompowy wraz z "pilotem" stał tak, żeby widzieć pompę i początek rur, jeden majster pilnował szczytu domu, drugi tyłu, trzeci przekazywał komendy dotyczące samego wylotu. Było to... interesujące   :Lol:  
Przy okazji na zdjęciu widać wyszalowany drugi balkonik, również czysto ozdobny, dostęp do niego jest z półpiętra schodów.



Stan budowy na dzień dzisiejszy:



Na zdjęciu widać wybudowane już z przodu przypory w narożnikach budynku, one docelowo mają być ostyropianione i obudowane wraz z cokołem kamieniem elewacyjnym, te cegły to tylko po to, żeby tam 40cm styropianu nie było u dołu. Nad garażem to coś, co wygląda trochę jak zegar z kukułką, to nierozszalowane jeszcze okrągłe okienko do stryszku-garderoby.

I jeszcze ciekawostka: nasze cudne okna wykuszowe, nad którymi jakieś złe fatum chyba wisi. Dolne już opisywałem, przypomnę, że górę dolnego okna schrzanili o 8cm murarze, dół o całe 20cm my w fazie projektu. Górne okno niestety też wyszło do poprawki, dół był ok, za to górę zrobili o całe 10cm za nisko, ponieważ wymiar zmierzyli od stropu, nie od wysokości docelowej posadzki. Na szczeście poprawienie tego było bezproblemowe, okna te w tej chwili wyglądają tak:



Dolne okno cały czas niepoprawione, górne już po korekcie. A te dwa drzewa przed nimi... one są bardzo ładne, rosły tyle lat i tak dalej, ale chyba pójdą pod topór...

----------


## Jarek.P

I kolejna moja delegacja w Krakowie minęła...

W dzisiejszym odcinku będę mocno narzekał na pewien tartak. Generalnie miało być pięknie, bo po znajomości, bo tanio, bo w ramach transakcji wiązanej miała być cena z kwietnia, transport (ponad 100km w jedną stronę) gratis i impregnacja gratis. W trakcie wstępnych uzgodnień była też poruszana kwestia rozładunku, miało nie być problemu, deski szalunkowe przysłane pierwszym transportem po prostu wykipują (tak zrobili, było ok), a więźba przyjedzie samochodem z HDSem. 
Kiedy już temat więźby stał się bliski, najpierw się okazało,że termin trzeba przełożyc, bo wichury, ludzim dachy pozwalało, mają mnóstwo zamówień "na już" i jak mogę, to niech poczekam. Mogłem, poczekałem. Miało być na poniedziałek, ale okazało się, że samochodu nie ma, bo nie dojechał, a jak dojechał, to nie mógł odjechać, spadło na wtorek. Przy okazji tych rozmów prowadzonych telefonicznie padła taka kwestia mniej więcej:
- tam będzie ktoś, żeby pomóc przy rozładunku?
- tak, oczywiście, będzie moja ekipa, to pomogą.
Nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło wtedy uściślić co oznacza "pomoc przy rozładunku", miał przecież być HDS, więć byłem przekonany że chodzi właśnie o to, żeby taśmy pomóc rozciągnąć, przytrzymac, napchnąć, wiadomo. Tymczasem przyjechało coś takiego:


Dodam jeszcze, że zawartość tej naczepy leżała luzem, nawet nie potaśmowana (oprócz taśm mocujących całość do naczepy). Kierowca na pytanie "a jak my to rozładujemy?" z rozbrajającą szczerością odparł: "nie mam pojęcia".  Bo on to miał tylko przewieźć, on jest kontraktowy i to nie jego sprawa. Ja za telefon, do tartaku, a tam słysze zdziwione: "no przeciez mówił pan, że ma pan ludzi, co to rozładują". Ja na to, że to miała być pomoc przy rozładunku, a nie ręczny rozładunek 15 ton drewna. Po dość nerwowej rozmowie stanęło na tym, że z ceny za więźbę potrącam kasę, którą moja ekipa sobie za ręczny rozładunek zaśpiewa. Stanęło na 350zł. Rozładowywali pół dnia...
Drugi babol wyszedł jeszcze wtedy: dach kopertowy, więźba skomplikowana, każdy element inny, dużo krótkich, umowa była taka, że jak jakieś elementy będą sumować (kilka krótkich w jeden długi), to mają na nich pisać ołówkiem, co wchodzi w skład, a najlepiej, żeby podpisali wszystkie. Nie było podpisane nic...
Trzeci babol: częśc elementów miała nie być impregnowana. Chodziło o elementy, które docelowo miały być widoczne, marzył nam się na nich inny troszkę kolor niż szczypiorek. Na zamówieniu było to zaznaczone, niestety ktoś, kto to impregnował był albo nieczytaty, albo nieprzytomny, bo "troszkę" to pomylił. Na szczęście nie wyszło z tym najgorzej, ale cześć murłat musimy doimpregnować teraz ręcznie, a kilka krokwi docelowo zeszlifować.
Czwarty babol: impregnacja. Oczywiście ciśnieniowa, oczywiście wysoka jakość, super imregnat, ecie pecie. Efekt działania owej "ciśnieniowej" impregnacji można zobaczyć na przekroju:



Ten "impregnat" nie wniknął nawet na milimetr, owa impregnacja polegała najprawdopodobniej na zanurzeniu więźby do wanny z roztworem (i to słowo jest chyba bliższe prawny niż "impregnat") na najwyżej kilka sekund.

I wreszcie czwarty babol: pomyłki w samym zamówieniu. Póki co można sobie z nimi jakoś poradzić, niemniej są. Już jedną długą krokiew mamy sztukowaną, bo w dostawie jej nie było, zobaczymy co dalej. Jak takich braków się uzbiera więcej... oj chyba będziem się kłócić. W każdym razie więźbę cały czas robią, więc temat jest otwarty.

CDN...

----------


## Jarek.P

... i dalej, w osobnym poście.

W czasie pobytu na delegacji aż bałem się dzwonić na budowę, bo bałem się, że jak trafię na moment wściekłości po próbie wciągnięcia na dach w 5 chłopa (+ elektryczna wciągarka) 300kg beleczki, to nie dość, że się nasłucham, to jeszcze będę musiał na gwałt zdalnie dźwig organizować. Tymczasem okazało się, że majstry sobie sami zorganizowali z sąsiedniej budowy rozkładanego HDSa, który im te największe krokwie koszowe wstawił na górę. Cena - podobno 280zł. W każdym razie, jak dziś prosto z Krakowa dojechałem na budowę, zastałem taki widok:



Tu front, akurat w świetle zachodzącego słońca, a drugie zdjęcie od strony tarasu, też już gotowego do wylania:



A tu - dumny i przejęty rolą, niżej podpisany naczelny inwestor   :big grin:  



I jeszcze na koniec - kolejny odcinek stałego ostatnio dodatku: okno wykuszowe. Już przerobione, obecnie wygląda tak:



I to na razie tyle, jutro jedziemy na budowę impregnować to, co niepoimpregnowane, niedziela to niedziela, a w poniedziałek skoro świt ja znów do Krakowa, jak wrócę, stan surowy otwarty z odeskowanym dachem i płotem od frontu powinien być już skończony. Od początku prac (już konkretnie budowlanych) będzie to 15 tygodni, ale od nich trzeba odjąć 5 tygodni na przerwy technologiczne, w czasie których budowa stała odłogiem. Tak czy tak czas chyba niezły, zważywszy że domek i niemały i delikatnie mówiąc odrobinkę bardziej skomplikowany niż stodoła   :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgodnie z zapowiedziami, sobotę spędziłem pracowicie rozpracowywując własny lęk wysokości. Praktykę jakąś niby miałem, bo i po górach trochę "za młodu" łaziłem i szkolenie wysokościowe w pracy kiedyśtam miałem (i nie, nie mówię tutaj o odczycie BeHaPowca o tym, że jak się wchodzi na biurko, żeby zmienić zarówkę, to jest to praca na wysokości), ale i tak z początku po więźbie chodziłem na czworakach i z duszą na ramieniu. Bo rzecz jasna majstry nasze takimi rzeczami jak rusztowania się nie ośmieszają, oni są wysokiej klasy fachowce, latają po tych szczytach ścian "pół cegły" jak małpy, w jednej ręce młotek a w drugiej wiadro gwoździ trzymając. Szybko się jednak rozkręciłem, jakoś tak przy pracy człowiek w końcu przestawał zwracać uwagi na te kilka metrów pod i myśleć o lęku ziemi (bo to ziemia.. no może z tej wysokości nie zabija, ale łamie i tłucze owszem). O tu niżej podpisany, wyposażony w ciśnieniowy opryskiwacz ogrodniczy wypełniony specyfikiem "Daxol":



Ta maska na twarz była na wyraźne żądanie mojej małżonki, ale nie żałuję, zajzajer z opryskiwacza dość często leciał i na mnie, a jak ze składu tego Daxolu wynika, w środku pół apteki się znajduje.

Zaimpregnowanie wszystkich jętek, połowy murłat (nieimpregnowanych miało być tylko kilka kawałków wystających w lukarnach, ale w tartaku pomylili) i tych krokwi, które będą widoczne (w lukarnach od zewnątrz) zajęło mi ładnych kilka godzin i 15l preparatu (już rozrobionego oczywiście, 1,5l koncentratu poszło). Słupów, które docelowo mają być w pomieszczeniach póki co nie pokryłem niczym, chcę je zafoliować stretchem, żeby nie upaprali tynkarze, a potem się je pokryje lakierem.

Stan na dziś - więźba w zasadzie skończona, na zdjęciach niemal nie widać różnicy, ale wprawne oko dojrzy, że dorobione są jętki, podbudowa okien połaciowych, krokwie krótkie uzupełnione...





Dziś rozmierzaliśmy też ogrodzenie frontowe. To ogrodzenie jest kolejnym punktem gorących dyskusji małżeńskich, ponieważ małżonka moja pierwotnie wymyśliła ogrodzenie... no trochę wysokie   :Wink2:   Na szczęście wspólnie z majstrami odwiedliśmy ją od tego, będzie troszkę tylko wyższe od sąsiada (jego ogrodzenia znaczy). Generalnie ten frontowy płot będziemy mieli dość odbiegający od typowych standardów i sam w sumie nie jestem pewien i chwilami mam wątpliwości, czy to będzie dobrze, ale ufam żonie   :big grin:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzisiejszy dzień możnaby w zasadzie uznać za zakończenie SSZ (*S*tanu *S*urowego *Z*adeskowanego), niestety dzisiejsza data, taka nieładna jakaś, zaowocowała straszliwą ulewą i obsuwą, ekipa nas opuszcza jutro i za oficjalną datę uzyskania SSZ przyjmujemy zatem 14-08-2009, alleluja!

Wiecha zgodnie z umową odbyła się wczoraj, ponieważ panowie majstrowie sobie tak zażyczyli, że oni po robocie chcą od razu jechać, daleka droga przed nimi, wolą na trzeźwo. Wiechę postanowiliśmy zrobić tradycyjnie: wódka, przepitka, wódka, ogórki małosolne, wódka, grill, a na nim kaszanka, kiełbasa oraz na wniosek mojej żony, która stwierdziła, że to nie może być tak na odwal, trzeba dodać coś więcej, była jeszcze karkówka marynowana całą dobę w zalewie ziołowej. A i wódka jeszcze była przewidziana, wspominałem już chyba? 
Na tą wiechę pędziłem "co koń wyskoczy" (96 koni dokładniej) z samego Krakowa, jedynie zabierając z domu żonę z dzieckiem i wiktuałami, początek wiechy miał być na 20, bo wcześniej panowie jeszcze mieli pracować. Po drodze były jeszcze zakupy: węgiel do grilla, chleb oraz wódka. Tej przewidziałem po 0,7 na głowę, po czym na wniosek żony ("wiesz, to są górale, lepiej, żeby nie brakło w trakcie") dorzuciłem jeszcze jedną awaryjną, też 0,7l. 
Zapakowaliśmy to wszystko w samochód i jedziemy na budowę. W drodze już pojawiła się wątpliwość: ta karkówka gruba, będzie się piekła z godzinę, przez ten czas będzie albo picie na czczo albo długi przestój. Wniosek: trzeba kupić drugiego grilla, takiego za 10zł, na jednym będzie sobie leżała ta karkówka, na drugim na szybko kiełbaski i kaszanka. Po drodze zawinąłem więc do CH Targówek, pod castoramę, a tam zonk: najtańszy grill dostępny w sprzedaży kosztuje 99zł. W tył zwrot, npko jest Carrefour. I ta sama sytuacja. Wściekły lecę do samochodu, jadę do M1, tam do Leroja i niestety... tanie grille się wściekły, wszędzie nie ma, dostawa będzie jutro. A jutro będzie futro. Trudno, będzie jeden grill stojący odłogiem na działce, jak będzie mało, to ukręcimy coś prowizorycznego z prętów zbrojeniowych.
Żeby nie przedłużać opowieści - wiecha się odbyła, jeden grill wystarczył, jednak bardzo mocno nas zaskoczyli panowie budowlańcy, przypominam: górale. Bieszczadzcy co prawda, ale górale jednak. Szykowałem na nich po 0.7 na głowę i jeszcze awaryjną flaszkę w zanadrzu miałem. A tu jedna flaszka poszła (na czterech), druga się dopiero kończyć zaczyna a tu oni mi mówią, że oni już dziękują, ale oni jutro o 5:00 wstają i będą po dachu łazić, muszą mieć lekką głowę do tego. No zgroza normalnie! Trochę ponad 0,3l na głowę wypili. Świat budowlany na psy schodzi...



J.

----------


## manieq82

nie wierze   :ohmy:  
na pewno coś wcześniej chlapneli i byli by ostro napruci albo....

coś kręcą ot co!  :cool:   :cool:  

 :big grin:

----------


## makow11

Jarek,co zadecydowało o budowie stropu monolitycznego?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarek,co zadecydowało o budowie stropu monolitycznego?


To była sugestia naszej pani konstruktor. Chodziło jej o to, że w takim stropie (w jego grubości) można było schować żebra podpierające słupy, na których stoją płatwie naszego dachu, a na typowej terriwie wg niej nie było to możliwe.

Z perspektywy czasu mam co do słuszności tej argumentacji powiedzmy mieszane odczucia, bo z jednej strony wiem, że nie ma problemu, żeby w terriwie dorobić takie żebro (po prostu się zestawia kilka belek nośnych razem), z drugiej strony... może nie będę powtarzał opinii naszej ekipy na temat tejże pani konstruktor i jej doświadczenia zawodowego, zacytuję jedynie jedną z delikatniejszych wypowiedzi "ta pani chyba w życiu budowy na oczy nie widziała", z trzeciej jednak strony samej decyzji o zrobieniu monolitu nie żałuję, bo kosztowo wyszło na to samo (robociznę miałem liczoną za całość, nie od poszczególnych prac, materiały natomiast wychodzą podobnie, jeśli wręcz nie taniej w przypadku monolitu), a przynajmniej mam strop sporo cieńszy, nie było problemu z wstawieniem przepustów no i takiego stropu już byle co nie ruszy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

ja też obstaję za monolitem
terivę sie ukłąda szybko, bez deskowania stąd jej popularność
dobry monolit jest ... monolityczny !!  :smile: 
żadnych pęknięć, klawiszowania itd.

Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## makow11

Mnie też kusi ten typ stropu,jest cieńszy,od strony sufitu równiejszy od terrivy, no i zbudowanie ścian poddasza można swobodnie rozplanować w późniejszym czasie.Martwi mnie tylko ,że nie każda ekipa może dać sobie z min radę.Zastanawiam się również nad filigranem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Cały tydzień budowa stoi odłogiem, więc dziś pojechałem sprawdzić, czy wszystko OK. Co prawda ginąć stamtąd nie ma co, ale... wiadomo.

No i niestety, okazało się, że na budowie byli nieproszeni goście. I to całym stadem. A straszeni przez człowieka przebywającego na budowie sąsiada zza płota tylko się wydzierali na niego, że ma nie przeszkadzać i dalej swoje robili   :Evil:  

Stały sobie na budowie dwa ogromne wory (240l każdy) pełne śmieci bytowych naszej ekipy, z całego w sumie ich pobytu (a przypominam, że oni na budowie mieszkali, żywili się...). Już dawno miałem to wywieźć, ale zawsze jakoś nie miałem siły ani ochoty się za to zabierać, bo wielkie, ciężkie i ruszone broniło się m.in. wydzielajac strrrasznie śmierdzące gazy bojowe. I nie wiem, być może w końcu bym te wory wywiózł, ewentualnie stałyby sobie tak, aż liczne formy życia z wnętrza koło by wynalazły, potem opanowały termodynamikę i w rezultacie całość sama by odjechała w siną dal, ale niestety... do worów dobrało się stado kawek. 
Człowiek zza płota mówił, że kłębiło się przy tych worach jakieś straszliwe stado, z jego pokrzykiwań nic sobie nie robiąc, a na rzucane kamienie reagując jedynie pogardliwym uskoczeniem, ja w każdym razie na działce zastałem zawartość tych worów rozwleczoną po sporym kawałku obejścia. No i niestety, trzeba było założyć rękawice, wziąć nowe wory i powstrzymując odruchy wymiotne wyzbierać wszystko na nowo...   :Confused:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Oryginalnych gości ciąg dalszy. Tym razem nie o kawki chodzi, ale też latające, tylko tak nocą bardziej. 
Ano, jak dziś przypadkiem odkryłem świecąc halogenem w zaułek, normalnie wiecznie w ciemnościach będący, mamy w domu naszą własną, prywatną Dolinę Motyli   :Lol:  
W Turcji za wstęp i zwiedzanie się jakieś kilkanaście Euro płaci, w Grecji też coś koło tego, u nas póki co możemy stawki preferencyjne ustanowić, wstęp: jedno piwo dla gospodarza   :Wink2:  
Chętnych zapraszamy, a na razie na zachętę zdjęcie. Moim osobistym zdaniem są nawet ładniejsze od tych ze wspomnianych śródziemnomorskich "Dolin Motyli":



Prócz podziwiania cudów natury, dzisiejszy dzień był bardzo roboczy. Przyjechał do nas do pomocy mój brat (dzięki, Grzegorz!) i najpierw usypał ze wszystkich trzystu stempli straszliwy sąg drewna, a potem pozamiatał tak z 1/6 wnętrza domu z gruzu, trocin, ścinków desek i diabli jedni wiedzą, czego jeszcze. Małżonka moja w tym czasie odczyściła schody, ale tak, że w zasadzie możnaby ich nawet niczym nie wykańczać, tak jak są (beton zaciągnięty metalowa pacą na gładko) wyglądają pięknie   :big grin:  
W międzyczasie powstała jeszcze oryginalna barierka zabezpieczająca szczyt "klatki schodowej", model autorski, niepowtarzalny, gdyby ktoś reflektował na rustykalne wnętrza, to mogę zrobić, materiał dam własny, tanio policzę   :Wink2:  



Niestety, wszystko wskazuje, że sprzątanie po budowie jest straszliwa katorgą, której końca dłuuugo chyba nie będzie jeszcze widać.

W trakcie tych porządków ja ciągnąłem dalej kanalizację. Plany miałem wielkie, niestety jak to z planami, udało mi się ich zrealizować tak z 1/4, ale i zrobiłem to co najgorsze, przede wszystkim wykułem z chudziaka jeden wstawiony na etapie jego zalewania trójnik. Wykułem go, ponieważ w międzyczasie zmieniła mi się koncepcja wykonania kanalizy w tym pomieszczeniu. Podkuwałem również lekko strop, ponieważ chciałem lekko w niego wsunąć czwórnik, żeby to, co z niego wystaje, zmieściło mi się potem w grubości warstw podłogowych. Szczegółów można od biedy się dopatrzeć na zdjęciach, ja po całym tym kuciu (młotowiertarka oraz klasyczny zestaw mesel + młotek) mogę z czystym sumieniem stwierdzić: ten beton, za który zapłaciłem, to był B20, z całą pewnością nic słabszego! A w przypadku stropu może nawet bardziej, niż B20...

Poniżej widać węzeł kanalizacyjny w kotłowni. Góra póki co zaślepiona, za kilka dni wyjdzie z niej pion do górnej łazienki. Ściana wygląda nieciekawie, bo po niej właśnie leje się woda z całego piętra w trakcie opadów. Ale to już niedługo...



A na tym zdjęciu węzeł kanalizacyjny w małej łazience przy naszej sypialni. Tu właściwie wszystko skończone, brakuje jedynie podłączenia samego kibla oraz rury, która w podłodze będzie na skos przez łazienkę przechodzić do umywalki. Założę ją później, bo teraz szkoda, żeby ktoś połamał. Górą wychodzi wentylacja pionu, skręca sobie do pomieszczenia obok i tam idzie do dachówki wentylacyjnej. W samej łazience nie mogła, bo okno połaciowe, którego narożnik widać w górze zdjęcia (narożnik skrzynki, w którą okno zostanie wstawione), by przeszkadzało:



I to by było na tyle

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj dziś, to się  działo...

Dzień zaczął się niewinnie, miałem wolne, więc wstaliśmy sobie skoro świt po 10-tej, w planach mieliśmy wyskoczenie na działkę, ale tak niezobowiązująco, chciałem sobie przy kanalizacji trochę podłubać po prostu. Jemy sobie niespiesznie śniadanie, a tu z nagła telefon się odzywa, a w nim "ja przepraszam, ale ja się z pół godziny spóźnię". Panika, szybkie ustalenie, kto i za co mnie przeprasza i już wiem, że tydzień temu umówiłem się na dziś na działce z szambiarzem. Który właśnie do nas jedzie. A my w sosie własnym jeszcze, na drugim końcu wawy... No cóż, skleroza.
W każdym razie wypadliśmy z domu w biegu, na budowie byliśmy pół godziny po facecie, na szczęście nie robił problemu, poczekał. Szambiarz nie z Radomia, tylko miejscowy, wielokrotnie polecany tu na muratorze. Od radomskich szamb oczywiście droższy, ale za to w cenie dawał kompletny montaż wraz z wykopem, podłączeniem, zasypaniem itp. no i jego szamba podobno najwyższej klasy są.
Człowiek w każdym razie marketingowo świetnie przygotowany, bo jak usiłowałem targując się o cenę uderzać w nutę "bo jak nie, to ja sobie szambo z Radomia sprowadzę", to roześmiawszy się serdecznie wyciągnął z samochodu i pokazał mi zdjęcia z radomskim szabem, które jego firma gdzies wykopywała celem wymiany na porządne: zbrojone dosłownie kilkoma drutami na krzyż, płyta boczna pękła od samego naporu ziemi obciążonej podobno jakimś większym autem. Zdjęcia robiły wrażenie.
Z kalkulacji wychodziło mi, że w porównaniu z szambem Radomskim (polecanej firmy), z kosztem transportu i wynajęcia koparki, to było jakieś 500-700zł droższe. Machnąłem ręką, zgodziłem się, spodziewając się, że tak jak wcześniej ustalaliśmy, szambo będzie zrobione jakoś w przyszłym tygodniu. Ale w tym momencie facet mnie zaczął zaskakiwać:
- ale wie Pan co?, ci pana murarze tu własnie płot szalują?
- no tak...
- bo to dobrze by było to szambo wkopać, zanim oni ten płot zaszalują, im tu jeszcze z parę dni zejdzie?
- eee, panie, oni to pewnie jeszcze dziś do wieczora wyszalują.
- acha, to ja zaraz zadzwonię do swoich, może mają jeszcze jeden wolny zbiornik...
Złapał za telefon i słyszę, jak zaczyna organizować na już zaraz natychmiast HDSa, koparkę i ekipę do montażu! Dwie godziny nawet nie minęły, a pod działkę podjechało najpierw szambo a potem cała reszta ciężkich maszyn. 
Tu przeżyłem drugi szok - planując jeszcze szambo spod Radomia, mocno się zastanawiałem, jak to z tym wykopem będzie: miejsca między bramą a garażem mało, szambo ma być wg planu zagospodarowania odsunięte od drogi, do ściany fundamentowej nawet dwóch metrów nie zostaje, jak to kurcze wykopać, żeby się nic nie obsunęło... Planowałem to na zasadach "jakoś to będzie", a tu ekipa na jednej z ciężarówek przywiozła wielgachny stalowy szalunek, który był wstawiony w wykop i dalej koparka wybierała ziemię z jego wnętrza, co jakiś czas go łychą wpychając głębiej. Na koniec zostało wstawione szambo, potem jeszcze raz (bo trzeba było podebrać) i jeszcze raz (bo trzeba było wyrównać) i już. Po chwili HDS wyciągnął szalunek i w ten sposób wykop był szerszy od szamba o pół metra z każdej strony może.
Koparkowy generalnie był wirtuozem koparki, ogromna maszyna, wielgachna łyżka, a operował nią z taką precyzją, że podziw brał.
Co do jakości szamba - przy wykuwaniu podejść do kanalizacji i do wybierania widziałem, że zbrojone gęsto, nie tak jak te ze zdjęć  :Smile:  Pokrywa i kominek klejone na piankę, ale ta potem została zasmarowana wodoodpornym klejem Mapei.

Z tego wszystkiego nie wziąłem aparatu, więc szambo zostało niestety uwiecznione jedynie za pomoca komórki, jakość parszywa, ale dobre i to. Na pierwszym wyładunek szamba (ciężarówka zaraz odjechała), z boku widać róg szalunku.



A tu samo szambo w trakcie ustawiania:


Trzecia rzecz, którą szambiarz mnie pozytywnie zaskoczył, to innowacyjność:
- panie, gdzie panu zrobić wentylację tego szamba.
- yyyy... nie wiem? A co Pan proponuje?
- no wie pan, ludzie nie robią wcale, szambo jest wentylowane przykanalikiem i wentylacją kanalizacji w domu. Inni robią osobny kominek przy szambie. Ale wie Pan co? Tu zaraz obok Panu szalują słupek od ogrodzenia, może w ten słupek Panu wstawimy rurkę wentylacji, wywietrznik będzie nad słupkiem wystawał?
Pomysł mi się bardzo spodobał i mimo, że małżonka kręci nosem, że to niezgodne z przepisami (wszelkie otwory z szamba minimum 2m od granicy działki musza być), tak sobie zażyczyłem. 

A i jeszcze ciekawostka, skrajnie odległa od szamba. Ta nasza prywatna Dolina Motyli... pisałem, że to ćmy jakieś, bo i tak wyglądały w stanie "złożonym". Dziś jednak jednego wypłoszyłem niechcący i ten usiadłszy gdzieś w słońcu rozłożył skrzydła. I to nie są ćmy. Tylko naprawdę piękne Pawie Oczka, całe stado!   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

SSZ (Zadeskowany, nie Zamknięty!) zakończony, teraz dopiero zaczęła się prawdziwa robota  :cool:  
Z zaległości jeszcze mam zdjęcie frontu naszego domu wraz z wyszalowanym i wylanym już ogrodzeniem:



Ten kloc vis-a-vis wejścia to furtka, która będzie cofnięta z linii ogrodzenia, zblokowana wraz z dostawionym obok boksem na śmietnik, całość ma być docelowo obłożona płytką elewacyjną taką samą, jak cokół domu i od góry przykryta ażurową pergolą, po której puścimy jakieś dzikie wino. Jeśli się stanie centralnie naprzeciwko domu, widać będzie właściwie tylko tą konstrukcję i po jej wylaniu szczerze mówiąc ogarnęły mnie wątpliwości, ale to po pierwsze będzie kiedyśtam ładne, a nie tak koszmarne, jak na zdjęciu, po drugie poziom gruntu się podniesie i to nie będzie aż tak monstrualne. Po trzecie - zawsze można rozwalić, jak się okaże, że okoliczne psy przylatują szczekać na to   :Wink2:  

Kontynuowałem też rzeźbienie kanalizacji, oto jeden z wcześniej pokazywanych węzłów, w niemal pełnej krasie (przypominam, że nasze ściany nie są tak parszywe, to wapienne wykwity i wilgoć od wody, która póki co z całego dachu głównie tędy się przesącza):



A dziś... dziś teoretycznie jest niedziela i teoretycznie dziś powinniśmy siedzieć tam przy grillu, ale niestety. Za tydzień wchodzą nam na budowę dekarze i będą robić dach, a żeby oni mogli robić dach, trzeba im przygotować lukarny, znaczy obłożyć je styropianem, styropianiarz miał robić same lukarny, a resztę później, ale tak mu wyszło, że zrobi całość, najprawdopodobniej od poniedziałku (znaczy ja mam taką nadzieję, bo coś takie niezbyt zdecydowane te jego obietnice są...). A żeby on robił te lukarny, trzeba w nich zrobić okna na docelową wysokość. Murarze je wymurowali tak jak im z bloczków wyszło i teoretycznie to oni powinni je domurować na pożądaną wysokość, ale na koniec im cała masa takich poprawek i popraweczek została, a już się im bardzo spieszyło na kolejne budowy, których zdaje się w tym sezonie trochę za dużo nabrali, a że lato mamy w tym roku takie raczej jesienne, nie wyrabiają się. Tak czy tak, wymogliśmy na nich jedynie te istotne poprawki, a z takich drobiazgów zrobili jedynie część a i tak już przez to rozstawaliśmy się w atmosferze, no może nie ciężkiej, ale momentami trochę kłótliwej. 
W każdym razie, dwa okna w lukarnach zostały niepodmurowane, bo się "zapomniały". A że niżej podpisany miał dziadka mistrza budowlanego i za młodu był przez niego uczony murarki (a że w wieku lat siedmiu, to drobiazg), zakasał rękawy, wdział spodenki robocze, rozrobił sobie zaprawy i murował...



Tu sam początek, gotowego podmurowania już nie sfotografowałem, pokażę je może następnym razem, ale myślę, że nie mam się czego wstydzić   :cool:  

Druga robota była ciut bardziej skomplikowana i nie wynikała już z niedoróbek naszej ekipy, tylko z nieprzemyślenia kilku spraw na etapie projektu. Chodzi znów o te nasze nieszczęsne okna wykuszowe. Fachowiec od okien jak był u nas na obmiarze, na widok tych wykuszy stwierdził krótko: toseneda. Okna mają być mocowane do góry i do dołu, owszem, ale oprócz tego jeszcze na boki, a tu nie ma do czego. Po dłuższej dyskusji i przemyśleniu kilku rozwiązań (od wycinania szlifierką innego kształtu wykuszy począwszy) stanęło na dorobieniu do tych wykuszy "boczków" z ciętego w trójkąt równoboczny siporexu. Robota dość upierdliwa, okniarze stwierdzili, że w cenie montażu tego nie zrobią z całą pewnością, za ile by to zrobili, woleliśmy nie pytać, stwierdziliśmy, że sami damy radę. 
Wycinanie "suporka" załatwiłem ręczną piłą tarczową z ruchomym blatem i tarczą, której mi nie było szkoda. Widowiskowe to było zajęcie:



A tu klejenie gotowych elementów (póki co trapezy, jak zaschną, będę je dodatkowo kotwił kołkami rozporowymi, a na wierzch na klej cienkowarstwowy jeszcze pójdą trójkąty "zamykające" przekrój do pełnego trójkąta)



A w tym czasie małżonka moja napełniała kolejne wory śmietnikiem zostawionym przez ekipę, tudzież usypywała kolejne sterty desek, ścinków itp.



Tych ostatnich została nam jakaś przepotworna ilość, sterta widoczna na zdjęciu jest jedną z kilku i wcale nie największą, a jeszcze od groma ścinków mamy na poddaszu. Planujemy tym przez zimę palić w kozie, którą trzeba kupić i którą będziemy się dogrzewać w czasie wykańczania domu, ale taką ilość drewna koza by spaliła może za jakieś pięć lat... Dłuższe deski i pozbijane blaty mam nadzieję, że uda mi się sprzedać jako szalunki, resztą jako drewnem co prawda sosnowym, ale dobrze wysuszonym a więc nieżywicznym chyba będę próbował kominek opalać, ewentualnie bratu do spalenia w węglowym piecu CO woził.

J.

----------


## krzyk123

> Druga robota była ciut bardziej skomplikowana i nie wynikała już z niedoróbek naszej ekipy, tylko z nieprzemyślenia kilku spraw na etapie projektu. Chodzi znów o te nasze nieszczęsne okna wykuszowe. Fachowiec od okien jak był u nas na obmiarze, na widok tych wykuszy stwierdził krótko: toseneda. Okna mają być mocowane do góry i do dołu, owszem, ale oprócz tego jeszcze na boki, a tu nie ma do czego. Po dłuższej dyskusji i przemyśleniu kilku rozwiązań (od wycinania szlifierką innego kształtu wykuszy począwszy) stanęło na dorobieniu do tych wykuszy "boczków" z ciętego w trójkąt równoboczny siporexu. Robota dość upierdliwa, okniarze stwierdzili, że w cenie montażu tego nie zrobią z całą pewnością, za ile by to zrobili, woleliśmy nie pytać, stwierdziliśmy, że sami damy radę. 
> Wycinanie "suporka" załatwiłem ręczną piłą tarczową z ruchomym blatem i tarczą, której mi nie było szkoda. Widowiskowe to było zajęcie:
> 
> 
> J.


A nie można by tego okna mocować na kotwach? Tak jak się robi z oknami przy ciepłym montażu, kiedy wysuwa się je poza lico ściany nośnej do warstwy ocieplenia.

Druga sprawa czy mocowanie okna w "doklejonym"  gazobetonie spełni swoją funkcję? Wytrzymałość takiego połączenia może być dyskusyjna...

----------


## Jarek.P

> [A nie można by tego okna mocować na kotwach? Tak jak się robi z oknami przy ciepłym montażu, kiedy wysuwa się je poza lico ściany nośnej do warstwy ocieplenia.
> 
> Druga sprawa czy mocowanie okna w "doklejonym"  gazobetonie spełni swoją funkcję? Wytrzymałość takiego połączenia może być dyskusyjna...


Dobre pytanie... Fachowiec twierdził, że on musi to okno między czymś rozeprzeć i że gazobeton mu wystarczy, ja ze swojej strony dodatkowo chcę go kotwić, w każdy pustak dwa kołki 16cm długości, więc takie słabe to nie będzie. Mocowanie na piance i na kotwach jest wpisane w umowie, ale tu chyba rzecz się rozbija o kąt, pod jakim by musiały być wwiercane te kotwy okienne. Nie wiem, chcieli, zrobię, a wtedy przy okazji z nimi pogadam, może tutaj dłuższe kotwy niech dadzą, żeby przez ten gazobeton do żelbetu sięgały.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do mocowania tych okien jeszcze - żona jak się okazuje słuchała fachowca uważniej, chodzi nie o kotwienie okna, bo tu nie ma problemu, tylko o piankę, bez tych domurówek ona by się nie rozpierała w poprawny sposób, w zasadzie nie miałaby się o co rozeprzeć.

Dziś prac porządkowo - dokończenowych ciąg dalszy, zrobiłem też zdjęcie wczorajszych podmurówek, oto jedna z nich:



Te docinane domurówki w wykuszach sfotografuję jak skończę, narazie są przyklejone wszystkie trapezy, w środę będę je kołkował i doklejał trójkąty po wierzchu, w środę też przychodzi do nas styropianiarz, jednak jak się dziś okazało, zrobi tylko lukarny i kominy, reszta w październiku.

Ponieważ dziś w zasadzie nie mam o czym pisać, jeszcze jako ciekawostkę pokażę podjazd do garażu w obecnej formie:



Trochę stromy wyszedł i ten rowek ociekowy w progu ciut głeboki wyszedł, ale to się splantuje jeszcze   :Wink2:   A pod tą całą górą znajduje się najdrożej chyba wychodzący (jeśli policzyć cenę metra kwadratowego) pokoik ze wszystkich przynależnych do naszego domu, bez okien co prawda i z niezbyt wygodnym wejściem, ale za to wyposażony w super wentylację dwoma niezaleznymi kanałami, w tym jednym tajnym i dodatkową rurę do zelektryfikowania. O tu, na zdjęciu wejście to tegoż pokoiku (póki co nie obrobione, obrobi się na cacy wraz z robieniem podjazdu do garażu):



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś trochę zdjęć pozamieszczam.
Po pierwsze obiekt dumy małżonki - taras. W projekcie miał być zupełnie inny, ten przyszedł jej do głowy nagle, niemal tuż przed zabraniem się ekipy do jego wykonania, został "zaprojektowany" wprost na gruncie, metodą ustawiania obok siebie ścinków stempli. Pierwotny taras był niezbyt szeroki, prostokątny i przykryty do połowy połacią dachu, a od połowy podwieszoną pod połacią pergolą, po której miało rosnąć jakieś dzikie wino. Ten obecny - połać dachu jak była tak jest, pergola jest rzeczą dyskusyjną, prawdopodobnie jej po prostu nie będzie, bo nie ma jej jak mocować, żeby to sens miało, za to na tarasie na wszelkie grille itp. jest duużo miejsca  :smile: 



Następne zdjęcie - wejście "gospodarcze" wraz z przynależnymi schodkami. Zastanawiamy się jeszcze nad ich przeróbką polegająca na poszerzeniu podestu.



I premiera w tym dzienniku- schody wejściowe, jeszcze nie rozszalowane:



Docelowy poziom gruntu będzie oczywiście wyższy, tak żeby pierwszy stopień miał jakieś 15-16cm, a nie pół metra, jak teraz  :Smile: 
A tu widok tych schodów od góry - niestety tuż po ich wylaniu lunął deszcz. Potem gres się będzie lepiej trzymał, a póki co jest oryginalnie   :big grin:  



I jeszcze co oryginalniejsze okna - widok na okno nad garażem z pokoju potomstwa (samo okno jest w przynależnej do pokoju małej garderóbce)



I widok przez samo to okienko, należy mu się utrwalenie, bo właściciel działki npko coś wspominał, że w przyszłym roku się chce budować...



I widok od wewnątrz na nasz słynny wykusz, ten konkretnie jest górny, gdyby to co za oknem nie było ciut przepalone, byłoby tam widać "sztycę" reklamową Ikei i centrum handlowego M1. Przy tym wykuszu jest planowany okrągły stolik "herbaciany"   :big grin:  



A na koniec jeszcze moje ostatnie robótki. Kolejna łazienka (a'propos, dziś byłem nagabywany przez pracujacego po sąsiedzku hydraulika, czy czasem nie szukam fachowca. Nie, nie szukam  :wink:   )



I rzeźbione dziś dziwo związane z ukochanym moim tematem, wykuszami. Ano, jak już toto jest, to trzeba toto zrobić dobrze. Po pierwsze, żeby toto nie przemarzało, trzeba te żelbetowe parapety jakś ocieplić. Najlepiej grubo styropianem. Po drugie, żeby toto nie przemakało, trzeba toto od góry zabezpieczyć przed wodą/śniegiem. Najlepiej obróbka blacharską. A ponieważ blacha styropianu tak się, kurcze, jakoś nie za dobrze chce trzymać, wymyśliliśmy z żoną takie cosie, które dziś tam wykonałem, po dwa na wykusz:



I to na razie tyle.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś zaczęli nam chałupę styropianić   :cool:  



Póki co styropianem zostaną obłożone jedynie lukarny i daszki nad wykuszami, reszta w październiku dopiero.

Do tego standard - ciąg dalszy kanalizacji, odrobinka jedynie, bo czasu na robotę miałem wszystkiego trochę ponad godzinę. Dokończone podejście pod umywalkę, w którym się jeszcze zastanawiam nad zastąpieniem dolnego kolanka 90 stopni dwoma 45stopni:



i wentylacja głównego ciągu kanalizacyjnego, wygląda to może niepozornie, ale jestem z tego fragmentu dumny, wyszło idealnie dopasowane, a rur nie trzeba było przycinać nawet o centymetr   :big grin:  



Tyle zdjęć, a ja dodam jeszcze coś, co wczoraj powinienem opisać, tylko się zapomniało. Otóż wczoraj było wielkie wydarzenie. Po raz pierwszy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty to ja czekałem z wyciągniętą w geście "tu mi dać!" łapą, a ktoś na tą łapę mi odliczał kolejne setki. Tylko kilka co prawda, ale i tak było to o wieeele milsze od ciągłego bycia z tej drugiej strony. Konkretnie - udało mi się 2/3 stempli sprzedać   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Lukarny się oklejają:



Taki widok zastaliśmy dziś na budowie, styropian na lukarnach jest już skończony, teraz go trzeba podocinać, doszlifować, zasiatkować, zaklejować... jeszcze kominy i ocieplenie daszków nad wykuszami i mogą wchodzić dekarze   :big grin:  

My natomiast dziś znów odwaliliśmy kawał dobrej roboty, Małżonka moja osobiście się zabrała za skucie jednej warstwy pustaków w głównym oknie salonu. Okno przed ta operacją można sobie zobaczyć dwa posty wyżej, po skuciu wygląda zaś tak:



I jeszcze pochwalić się muszę, kupiłem sobie dziś nową zabawkę. Taką, bez której żaden szanujący się facet, wychowany na "Teksaskiej Masakrze Piłą Łańcuchową" (*), myślący o przeprowadzce do lasu, ze zbyt blisko domu rosnącymi drzewami i potworną masą resztek desek i pniaków wcześniej ściętych drzew do pocięcia na opał, po prostu nie może normalnie żyć, o!



Piła elektryczna co prawda, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że taka mi wystarczy, lżejsza, prostsza w uruchomieniu i obsłudze, prąd na działce mam wszędzie w zasięgu, po co mi spalinowa. 

* - odnośnik aż musiałem dać, bo tu mi się proszą trzy zdania dygresji. Tak, wiem, że w polskiej dystrybucji, ten będący absolutnym i arcywzniosłym arcydziełem kina amerykańskiego film ma tytuł "Teksaska masakra piłą mechaniczną", tfu tfu, ale obwieszczam wszem i wobec, że nie mam zamiaru akceptować i powielać pierdu tłumocza - technicznego idioty, który w ten sposób przetłumoczył termin "chainsaw", taka jego mać! Chain to łańcuch, a chainsaw, to piła, skup się pan, łań-cu-cho-wa, amen! A wkurza mnie to tym bardziej, że ten niby niszowy film dla wielbicieli specyficznego kina (w którym cała treść sprowadza się do rechocącego złowrogo pana z piłą tnącego co się da i bardzo głośno piszczącej "blądi", którą za same te piski powinni zaszlachtować w pierwszej kolejności jej właśni koledzy, a która oczywiście jako jedyna na końcu przeżywa), spowodował, że pół Polski teraz ten rodzaj piły określa mianem "piła mechaniczna".

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Mało się póki co dzieje, czekamy na dekarza, w międzyczasie styropianiarze skończyli lukarny i kominy (zdjęć brak, będą po sobocie), ja załatwiam formalności związane z przyłączeniem wodociągu i instalacją gazową i to w zasadzie tyle.
Jedna jest tylko rzecz warta odnotowania w dzienniku, melduję posłusznie o zdobyciu nowej budowlanej sprawności: Młodszy Zgrzewacz Rurowy zgłasza gotowość do robienia hydrauliki, oto arcydzieło czeladnicze, przy którym pamiętna "Treblinka od kombajna" się chowa, przedstawicieli galerii sztuk nowoczesnych informuję, że jestem uchwytny wieczorami, w sprawie zorganizowania mi wernisażu (czy jak się tam to cholerstwo nazywa) proszę pisać oferty na maila, najlepiej od razu z cenami. Nie będę drogo liczył   :cool:  



A na poważnie i na użytek innych planujących samodzielne zgrzewanie rur PP.
- rękawice są wskazane, przynajmniej póki się nie nabierze wprawy, parzy pieroństwo boleśnie...
- samo zgrzewanie jest bardzo łatwe, choć kilka prób trzeba wykonać, warto też wcześniej poczytać na ten temat.
- tania chińska zgrzewarka z Allegro myślę, że się sprawdzi, ale gratisowe nożyce do cięcia rur, które do niej były dołączone w stanie pierwotnym nawet nie cięły rury, tylko ją miażdżyły, trzeba je było naostrzyć na szlifierce a i tak myślę, że do właściwej roboty kupię coś chociaż odrobinkę wyższej jakości.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ponieważ "ladachwila" zacznie nam się robić poszycie dachu, najwyższy czas napisać wstęp do tego jakże ważnego rozdziału niniejszego dziennika  :wink: 

Na temat dachu rozmawialiśmy z żoną wiele razy, jeszcze daleko przed powstaniem projektu w jego finalnej formie. Założenia pierwotne mieliśmy proste: dom stoi w sosnowym lesie, więc jego dach musi do lasu pasować i być jak najbardziej odporny na mchy, glony i tym podobne, które w lesie są nie do uniknięcia. Warunek drugi - odporność na glony, jak nam wyszło ze zgłębiania tematu jest po prostu i najzwyczajniej niemożliwy do spełnienia, więc sprowadziliśmy go do warunku pierwszego: wyglądu dachu. 
Kolorystycznie rzecz wydawała się prosta: z marszu odpadał nam najpopularniejszy w Polsce dach czerwony, ceglasty i tym podobne. Po prostu, zielone na czerwonym wygląda delikatnie mówiąc nie bałdzo. Dachy będące obecnie szczytem mody kojarzą nam się głównie z zakładem pogrzebowym, więc żadnych czerni (czy też jak to modni budujący określają mądrze: "antracytów") tym bardziej nie. Przez pewien czas myślałem o dachu zielonym, ale pomysł ten tak jakoś samoistnie w pewnym momencie umarł, chyba jak się okazało, że produkowane zielone poszycia wyglądają strasznie sztucznie na ogół, ta ich zieleń jest jakaś taka chemiczna.
Zostały brązy. I to brązy nie jednolite, a ze zmienną kolorystyką, krótko mówiąc "ciapciate", w których ewentualne zaglonienia sobie dodatkowo zginą.

Osobną kwestią jest materiał. Blacha na dachu jakoś obojgu nam się nie podobała, dachówka w pierwszych przymiarkach wydawała się za droga do takiego dużego dachu, zostawał więc gont bitumiczny. Regularnie zresztą przejeżdżamy koło domu krytego dokładnie takim gontem, jaki chcieliśmy: brązowe, dość gęsto rozłożone ciapki od jasnego brązu do ciemnego, wypisz wymaluj mielona i rozsypana sosnowa kora. Niestety, gont bitumiczny bardzo nam zaczęli odradzać specjaliści jako poszycie bardzo niepewne i potem trudne w naprawie (paradoksalnie, bo wydawać by się mogło, że nic prostszego, ale jak nam dekarz wytłumaczył, problem jest w tym, że bardzo ciężko jest zlokalizować nieszczelność), poza tym wszyscy nasi sąsiedzi kryli się już wtedy dachówką i stwierdziliśmy w końcu, że jak dom stojący między nimi pokryjemy gontem, będzie wyglądał jak Kuroń na rządowym raucie (z całym szacunkiem dla pamięci jego osoby)  :wink: 
Czyli dachówka. Ceramiczna, bo cementowe odpadły po pierwszym ich "pomacaniu". I tu zaczęły się jaja  :smile: 
Generalnie za kolorystykę, wygląd itp. sprawy odpowiedzialna jest moja małżonka. Ona też miała tutaj dość konkretną wizję dachówki z mocno zarysowanym kształtem, w kolorystyce dość jasnej. Dachówka taka się znalazła w ofercie Koramica, niestety jej cena powalała na kolana. Z drugiej strony spornym punktem stała się kolorystyka: żona upierała się przy "saharyjskiej angobie":



mi szczerze mówiąc wydawała się ona odrobinkę za jasna (jest jaśniejsza niż na tym zdjęciu), skłaniałem się ku "toskańskiej angobie", godząc się z jej wpadaniem w czerwień:



Do pieca zaczęli dokładać moi rodzice, mama z delikatnymi sugestiami, że ta druga wersja jest wg niej ładniejsza oraz mój ojciec, generalnie rozróżniający cztery kolory na krzyż a i to nie zawsze poprawnie, w sposób skrajnie odległy od delikatności obwieszczający, że "ta różowa dachówka już lepsza, a tamta żółta jest obrzydliwa"   :Lol:  
Żona moja się jednak przy tej kolorystyce zaparła czterema nogami, twierdząc, że ona ten dom projektowała, zachowując przy tym konkretny styl i teraz nie zgadza się na jego zmienianie, ma być ta jaśniejsza i basta. Jedyne ustępstwo na jakie poszła, to rezygnacja z tego wyrazistego kształtu na rzecz łagodniejszych łuków, które żonie się co prawda nie podobają, ale argument, że za różnicę w cenie będziemy mieli akurat kominek, chyba pomógł. Dla jasności kolejne zdjęcie z oboma kształtami: po lewo u góry wersja moja, prawy dół - wersja małżonki, kolor docelowy tu i tu



Z dokonanym już wyborem i zaklepanym zawieszeniem broni przez pewien czas obnosiliśmy się w tajemnicy, rodzicom mówiąc, że cały czas się zastanawiamy, przyznaliśmy się dopiero po jakimś czasie, co skróciło choć trochę czas wysłuchiwania uwag mojego Taty na temat "żółtego dachu" i jego wyglądu.

Uprzedzając pytania - mimo, że dach z blachy raczej odrzucaliśmy, z ciekawości poprosiliśmy o wycenę i takiego poszycia. I paradoksalnie, wyszło niewiele taniej niż wycena dachu z dachówki, po prostu blacha jest układana w pionowych pasach, przy naszym skomplikowanym dachu wychodzi makabryczna ilość odpadu, który jest nie do wykorzystania (nie da się go odwrócić i położyć z drugiej strony), sumarycznie konieczna do kupienia ilość blachy czyniła rzecz nieopłacalną. Ja się jeszcze mocno zastanawiałem nad nowością, której nazwy w tej chwili już nie za bardzo pamiętam, to była blacha z jakąś ceramiczną posypką, a nazywało się to dla odmiany "dachówka metalowo-ceramiczna" czy jakośtak. Kładło się to w zupełnie nowatorski sposób, firma miała przeszkoloną ekipę, cenowo wychodziło w porównaniu z dachówką całkiem atrakcyjnie, jednak było na tyle dużą nowością, że nie odważyliśmy się testować jej na sobie.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś odwiedzili nas moja mama wraz z bratem i w sumie odwaliliśmy kuuuupę roboty.
Żona moja, przez babcię uwolniona od siedzącego jej ustawicznie na głowie Wyjątka wypucowała na błysk stojący na naszej działce terenowy oddział Sheratona, popularnie zwany barakowozem. Zdjęć niet, ale ciężkie to było zadanie, napiszę tyle, że ekipa nasza była bardzo dobra zarówno w robocie, jak i w robieniu naokoło siebie totalnego rozp... no wiadomo, czego. W tym barakowozie, w którym chłopy w końcu mieszkali ileś tygodni, było absolutnie wszystko. I nie, nie chodzi mi tu nawet o puste flaszki po wódce, czy wszechobecne puszki po piwie, bo to przynajmniej nie śmierdzi (no... może poza tymi puszkami, któryś z nich regularnie nie dopijał i w takiej porzuconej przed miesiącem puszce, owa resztka piwa potrafiła już do pierwszych waśni plemiennych dojść, a tylko dni ją od wynalezienia koła dzieliły). Ale  powrzucane pod łóżko resztki jedzenia, flaki od kiełbasy, niedojedzone pasztety z puszki i tym podobne? 
Na samej budowie szczerze mówiąc też mogliby po sobie trochę większy porządek zostawić, obiecywali kilkakrotnie sami z siebie, że posprzątają, ale sprzątanie się ograniczyło do usypania naprawdę grubych rzeczy w bezładne stosy i tyle.

Tyle małżonka, brat mój zaś najpierw wyrąbał w drugim oknie salonu nadmiarowy rząd pustaków (tak samo, jak w oknie na taras, ma być po prostu niżej, salon ma być widny!), po czym razem zabraliśmy się za wprowadzenie prądu do domu. 
Pierwotnie, przeciągając na działkę kabel, kazałem koparkowemu wykopać na działce trochę szerszy dołek i tam kabel (YKY 5x10) zwinięty w zgrabny krąg został przysypany ziemią, w ten sposób sobie przezimował. Na wiosnę tego roku został odkopany i jego koniec wprowadziłem do RBTki zawieszonej na drzewie, relacja z tego jest już w niniejszym dzienniku. Reszta kabla, cały czas zwinięta w krąg, nadal sobie siedziała w ziemi, jeździły po niej wywroty, co i raz były usypywane pryzmy ziemi, które potem kopary bądź łopaciarze zbierali, aż wreszcie nadszedł dzień dzisiejszy, kiedy to wraz z bratem stanęliśmy u sterów "koparki ręcznej, standardowej" i go wykopaliśmy. Tu muszę bratu oddać sprawiedliwość, bo napisałem, że "wraz", a prawda była taka, że mnie co i rusz coś odciągało, a to konieczność pojechania do sklepu, a to po zobaczeniu, że żona wraz z moją mamą skręcają nowokupionego grilla i dziwnym trafem zamiast grilla wychodzi im wiata przystankowa, wspomożenie ich w tym trudnym inżynierskim zadaniu i w rezultacie kabel odkopywał głównie brat.
Kiedy wreszcie kabel został wykopany w całej okazałości, mogliśmy się zabrać do jego wciągnięcia w arota, który został położony jeszcze na etapie robienia stanu zero. Arot w założeniach miał przechodzić niemalże prosto od miejsca wejścia w fundament, do szachtu instalacyjnego, niestety już po jego przysypaniu ziemią, a jeszcze przed wylaniem chudziaka okazało się, że źle go położyłem, o dobre pół metra od właściwej pozycji, więc ta jego końcówka została już dość ostrym łukiem naciągnięta na cel. I ten ostry łuk przysporzył nam mnóstwa problemów. Najpierw za pomocą fabrycznie umieszczonego w arocie pilota wciągnąłem wożoną w samochodzie linkę gdzieś z 4-5mm grubą, do linki został dowiązany koniec kabla i jedziemy, brat pcha ja ciągnę. Ostatnie decymetry pchalim/ciągnęlim, właśnie po tym ostrym łuku, kiedy łuuups... linka się zerwała. Burza mózgów, kilka pomysłów, wreszcie przypadkiem całkowitym odkryłem w bagażniku zwój drutu naciągowego jeszcze z czasów robienia ogrodzenia. Drut już za druga próbą dał się wewlec w arota i tymże drutem kabel został zaciągnięty na miejsce, RBTka przeniesiona do budynku gdzie zajęła honorowe miejsce w hollu.

I na koniec muszę odnotować stratę. Mieliśmy na działce grilla. Taki najtańszy hipermarketowy badziew kupiony za promocyjną cenę 9.99 czy coś takiego. Kupiony na potrzebę chwili wczesnym latem, nawet nie był chowany, stał sobie po prostu na działce i w razie potrzeby służył wiernie. I dziś też miał służyć, a tu zonk... nie ma. Kamień w wodę, grill przepadł. 
I nawet mi go nie szkoda, to jak pisałem, był taki parchaty jednorazowy grill, który za młodu przy weekendowych wypadach "na łono przyrody", się zostawiało potem wraz z pozostałościami po pobycie na tymże łonie na najbliższym śmietniku, ja po prostu nie mogę ze zdumienia wyjść, że komuś to osmolone, wypalone i brudne chińskie gówno do czegokolwiek się przydało i że ktoś zadał sobie tyle trudu, żeby przeleźć przez płot i toto ukraść. Nie był to złomiarz, bo w obejściu poniewiera mi się całkiem spora ilość ścinków prętów zbrojeniowych i poniewiera się cały czas, a na wagę by o wiele więcej niż ten grill wyszło, ktoś po prostu połaszczył się na struclowatego grilla, który nowy 10zł kosztuje, a używany... w zasadzie liczyłbym się raczej z koniecznością zapłacenia za jego zabranie, a nie z realną wartością.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

O ten właśnie grill nam zginął. Ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie, prosimy o przekazanie złodziejowi, że jakby był tak miły, to tą stertę gruzu i worków po cemencie sprzed domu też niech ukradnie. Za worki w skupie makulatury na wagę chyba więcej zarobi, niż na tym grillu, a gruz... nie wiem, gruzem może się na przykład dwa razy dziennie, rano i wieczorem w durny, pusty łeb walić, co dzień innym kawałkiem pustaka, cegły czy betonu.



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Te nasze wykuszowe okna to chyba murarz przeklął, bo pechowe od samiuśkiego początku są. I wychodzi na to, że pech się ich trzyma dalej, bo właśnie zauważyliśmy, że styropianowe ocieplenie które nad górnymi "parapetami" zrobili, jest zrobione źle. Bo zrobili z tego coś takiego:



Spad jest zrobiony jedną płaszczyzną, podczas gdy miały być trzy płaszczyzny, schodzące się do punktu położonego gdzieś wewnątrz domu, no normalnie, tak jak się ośmioboczną wieżę kryje. Poprawienie tego to nie problem, na to i tak blacha pójdzie, więc po prostu siatkę się odkroi i na tych bokach do poprawy zerwie, styropian zerżnie albo zeszlifuje i tyle, ale szkoda tej roboty.
Póki co, każdy właściwie etap wykonania tych wykuszy jest związany z jakimiś błędami. A przed nami jeszcze: okna, reszta ocieplenia, montaż parapetów wewnętrznych, montaż parapetów zewnętrznych, ten przerabiany żelbetowy dół może się w markizę zmienić, może zacząć przemarzać, przeciekać, czy wreszcie może w któryś z nich trafić meteoryt...   :Evil:  

Z ciekawostek jeszcze: wyrosło nam na działce coś takiego: 



Darowaliśmy jej życie, niech się rozsiewa, ale w sumie nie wiem czemu, w tym miejscu i tak kanie co i rusz wyrastają, a my mielibyśmy dziś na kolację pysznego wegetariańskiego schabowego  :smile: 

Efekt wczorajszych prac:



Wschodnia elewacja z już ocieplonymi lukarnami:



I na koniec: jeszcze nierozszalowany furtkośmietnik w widoku z góry, dzięki czemu nie jest aż tak przytłaczający  :wink: 



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i zaczęliśmy robić poszycie dachu. Ekipa dekarska dojeżdżała do nas trochę w bólach, bo przekładane to było co i rusz, a to poprzednia robota się obsunęła, a to gdzieśtam się nie wyrobili, a jak już już mieli odpalać maszyny i jechać do nas, to zły poprzedni inwestor im złośliwie grilla zrobił, niedobry taki. 

Ale spokojnie, trochę sobie tutaj jaja robię, ale nigdzie nam się nie paliło, tak czy tak dziś dotarli i zaczęli od rozkładania na dachu folii:



Tak, właśnie folii, a nawet nie tyle folii, bo to do folii nawet podobne nie jest, tylko "membrany dachowej". Na przekór tradycji i wszystkim, którzy na dach z pełnym deskowaniem kładą papę, bo "panie od 50 lat się dachy papą kryje i jest dobrze", my postawiliśmy tu na nowoczesne technologie. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że poczytaliśmy o nich trochę i argumenty przemawiające za nimi a przeciwko dachowi krytemu litą papową barierą wydały się nam przekonujące, co więcej takiego dachu schrzanić właściwie nie można. Jesli tylko się dopilnuje, żeby deski były bite z odstępami i nie za szerokie, to potem już jest wszystko cacy, a w dachu izolowanym klasycznie jest wiele zachodu z utrzymaniem szczeliny między wełną a deskowaniem (u nas tej szczeliny po prostu nie ma), z zapewnieniem prawidłowej wentylacji tej szczeliny czy zrobieniem jej tak, żeby za jakiś czas wełna nie zjechała pod własnym ciężarem, zatykając tą szczelinę u dołu połaci.
A cenowo? Papa w sumie wcale nie jest tania i dużo drożej to wcale nie wychodzi, a jeśliby rozpatrywać superduper papę termozgrzewalną, to chyba wyjdzie nawet taniej.
A u dołu zdjęcia sąg bali pozostałych po wycince naszego biednego lasku, przykryty folią, żeby się w nim przypłaszczek nam nie mnożył, jego i tak tam pełno jest i drzewo za drzewem w okolicy szlag przez niego trafia.

W międzyczasie my z żoną zrobiliśmy dostawę rur do hydrauliki, dokonując przy tym niemożliwego, znaczy przewożąc wiązkę kilkudziesięciu czterometrowych rur trzymetrowym samochodem osobowym   :big grin:  
Znaczy samochód jest dłuższy, ale kupiona w castoramie na próbę rura 3m wchodziła weń akurat od szyby do szyby.
Pierwszy pomysł - rury PP są elastyczne, zwinąć w rogala i jakoś upchnąć. Okazało się realne dla kilku rur, nie dla kilkudziesięciu, w tym część dość gruba.
Drugi pomysł - wystawić przez przednie drzwi, przez okno. Niestety, samochód zaczął wyglądać, jak przygotowany na turniej kopijników i w przypadku wąskich uliczek trzebaby jechać środkiem, bądź wręcz lewym pasem, a tak czy tak szerokimi łukami omijac pieszych, słupy i znaki drogowe. Odpadło.
Trzeci pomysł, zrealizowany - rury zaczynały się w miejscu na nogi pasażera, łukiem szły pod sufit i stamtąd do bagażnika, gdzie przytrzaśnięte klapą, wystawały sobie spod niej na jakieś pół metra jeszcze, klapa uwiązana postronkiem, jakoś dojechałem. Zdjęcia niestety nie mam, za późno wpadłem na pomysł uwiecznienia.

A i od dwóch dni trwa rozszalowywanie ogrodzenia. Bunkier przeddomowy w całej okazałości:



Łuk w świetle furtki jeszcze nie rozszalowany do końca, nie zdjąłem też do końca szalunku z części śmietnikowej. I cały czas się jeszcze zastanawiam, czy jednak nie wypożyczyć młota wyburzeniowego z wypożyczalni i tego śmietnika nie przerobić na otwarty od tyłu. To niby ma być nie tak wysokie (grunt będzie wyżej o dobre 30cm), ma tez być w ładnej okładzinie i przykryte porośniętą dzikim winem pergolą, ale mimo wszystko... zobaczymy.
No i to drzewo przed domem... z jednej strony strasznie go szkoda, z drugiej zostawienie go tam, to kuszenie losu. Coś mi się zdaje, że pójdzie pod topór.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś na budowie były głównie porządki. I posiłek, tu zawartość naszego kosza piknikowego:  :wink:  Nie, nie pozowana, sama z siebie tak wyszła.



Porządki sprowadzały się do wywiezienia taczką (chyba się nie chwaliłem, kupiłem sobie, to był jej dziewiczy kurs, w zasadzie powinniśmy ją jakoś uroczyście "zwodować", nadać jej jakieś imię, czy coś) hałdy gruzu z parteru oraz zgrubnego zebrania z poddasza ścinków więźby, desek i innych oraz wysłania całej reszty, to jest trocin, resztek zaprawy, pustaków i innych śmieci, na dół. W noszenie wiaderkiem się nie bawiłem, wysyłałem to przez balkon, lotem bliżej. Tam się to po prostu rozgrabi i na to i tak pójdzie jeszcze spora warstwa ziemi do docelowego poziomu.
Tą samą droga poleciały też deski, blaty i tym podobne, tych się rzecz jasna nie zgrabi, a pozbiera i ułoży w stertę.
Całość w/w prac w opisie brzmi może niewinnie, ale prawda jest taka, że ja w tej chwili w zasadzie nie żyję. Małżonka prawdopodobnie też nie żyje, bo się nie rusza i nic nie mówi. A to, że piszę w tej chwili tego posta to chyba tylko wynik jakichś drgawek. Stężenie pośmiertne w każdym razie mam już wyraźne i tylko kurcze, nie wiedziałem, że przy tym mięśnie tak bolą...

J.

PS: specjalnie na życzenie małżonki, która na widok wklejonego zdjęcia ożyła na tyle, żeby ostatnią wolę wyrazić, wyjaśniam, tak na wszelki wypadek, gdyby ktoś miał wątpliwości: ten denaturat w koszu znalazł się przy okazji, nie był przewidziany do konsumpcji.

----------


## Jarek.P

To jest mój jubileuszowy, milenijny post na forum Muratora   :big grin:  



Szampana ktoś otworzy?

J.

----------


## kala67

ja się z chęcia szampana napije!!!!!
GRATULACJE!!!!!!

----------


## Jarek.P

No to tak wirtualnie:



Dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## kala67

Ty opijasz swój post, a ja swój SSZ   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Poszycia ciąg dalszy. Membrana w zasadzie już jest, teraz łacenie:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś panowie dekarze kończyli łacenie domu. Przy okazji został podpisany ostateczny wyrok na drzewo przed domem, zostanie ścięte jeszcze w tym tygodniu. 
Niżej podpisany dziś robił przebicia przez ściany i w zasadzie w czwartek albo najpóźniej sobota zostaną położone pierwsze rury.

I najważniejsze: dziś w naszym domu miało miejsce Wielkie Wydarzenie. Owa Wiekopomna Chwila zaczęła się od wypicia przeze mnie puszki piwa. Potem pojawiło się takie charakterystyczne odczucie, które zwykle następuje po wypiciu puszki piwa    :Roll:  
No i po prostu, siedziałem w tym czasie na piętrze, w łazience, do najbliższego możliwego do obsikania drzewka (o toitoice nie wspominając) było daleko, a ta rozłożona już i w końcu podłączona do szamba kanalizacja była pod ręką... Co prawda w formie wystających ze ścian i podłóg końców rur jedynie, ale... no...   :Wink2:  
W szczegółowe opisy może się nie będę wdawał, zdjęć tym bardziej nie zamieszczam, ale sam fakt, będący niewątpliwym kamieniem milowym w postępach naszej budowy odnotować trzeba.

Skorzystałem. Działa!   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze zdjęcie:

----------


## Jarek.P

*Deska Sedesowa Story:*

Do tej pory kwestie sanitarne na naszej budowie były rozwiązywane przy pomocy wynajętego w WC Chatce plastikowego kibelka. Koszt: 220zł/miesiąc do przyjęcia, ale ponieważ od niedawna mamy szambo, to i pojawił się pomysł, żeby z kibelka zrezygnować, a postawić własny, prowizoryczny.
Kwestia tronu była prosta: u moich rodziców w piwnicy stał kibel, który przy okazji remontu ich łazienki (i wymiany na kompaktowy) koniecznie chciałem wyrzucić, ponieważ miałem wizję starego kibla stojącego w piwnicy u rodziców kolejne 20 lat, cały czas z tabliczką "bo może się przyda", rodzice się jednak zaparli, że to nowy, dopiero co zmieniany (stary pękł był sobie) kibel jest, może na działce (ich) się przyda, niech stoi. No i sprawiedliwość im muszę oddać, przydał się. Przewieziony z moich rodzinnych stron do stolycy, jechał na honorowym miejscu w aucie, na fotelu, nawet pasami był jak należy przypięty. 
Na budowie został przeze mnie zainstalowany w łazience na parterze:



Tron jest, ale do tronu potrzebne siedzisko. Starego od tego kibla niestety nie było, trzeba było kupić nowe. Takie najtańsze, bo lepszego na budowę nie potrzeba. Przy okazji jakichś castoramowych zakupów (a jak budujący, mieszkający w okolicy większych miast dobrze wiedzą, jest to obecnie chyba najczęściej przez nas odwiedzany sklep), w czasie kiedy ja dobierałem sobie jakieś przydasie, małżonka moja się zaoferowała, że w takim razie ona idzie po deskę. 
No i wzięła deskę, za 19,99, niestety jak się już na działce okazało, bez śrub mocujących. 
OK, trudno, się weźmie i się wymieni. Niestety, do deski jednak dorwało się nasze dziecię i wyłamało jeden z zawiasów klapy.
Pokląłem pod nosem, stwierdziłem, że się weźmie, się odniesie do sklepu i się powie, że tu nie było śrub i w dodatku zawias wyłamany, no co za badziewie w tej Castoramie sprzedają! Odjechaliśmy z tą myślą z budowy i zonk: paragon został wraz z innymi szparagałami w baraku. Za dwa dni byłem na budowie i znów zapomniałem wziąć tego paragonu.
Za kolejne dwa dni byłem po coś w Leroju, akurat trafiłem na porządki w dziale sanitarnym (zmiana ekspozycji), stało mi pod nogami pudło ze śmieciami, zdekompletowanymi automatami do napełniania i tym podobnymi, a na wierzchu leżały sobie śruby do mocowania desek. Typowe. Kilka. Pytam grzecznie, czy mogę, pan troszkę zdziwiony, ale twierdzi, że tak. No to wziąłem dwie i cały szczęśliwy byłem, wreszcie się tą nieszczęsną deskę założy.

Ale niestety... Przymierzając te śruby do deski, czy do niej pasują, nasadziłem je ot tak, w przypadkowy sposób. Dziś jak dojechaliśmy na budowę, żona mówi, że ona idzie zamontować tą deskę. Czemu nie, niech idzie. Do głowy mi nie przyszło, żeby patrzeć, jak te śruby są ustawione, dla mnie było oczywiste, że na to spojrzy, dla niej z kolei było oczywiste, że skoro z deski sterczą śruby, to wystarczy to tylko wetknąć. Wetknęła, przykręciła (a jeszcze z jedną nakrętką się trzeba było namęczyć, bo strasznie ciężko szła) i okazało się, że deska jest krzywo. 
Zawołany do pomocy (wcześniej, do dociągnięcia tej ciężko idącej nakrętki) pokląłem sobie pod nosem i zacząłem znów toto odkręcać. I niestety, nakrętka wraz ze śrubą została mi w ręku.  

I w tym momencie trafił mnie szlag. Nagły i z jasnego nieba. Tyle napisze, że tej deski już nie ma, jedynie pod przeciwległą ścianą poniewierają się jakieś kawałki plastiku. 20zł chrzanić, ja miałem dziką i ogromną satysfakcję, a w momencie, kiedy robiłem ten rzut deską o ścianę, byłem szczęśliwy, o!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kilka zdjęć jeszcze. Na początek pozostałości poprzedniej deski, tej pechowej. Szczątki pozbierała w stosik żona, bo pierwotnie, zaraz po tym, jak mnie szlag trafił, były rozsiane na większej powierzchni.



A to godny następca, z całości jako pierwsze skorzystało nasze dziecię.



Spuszczanie wody jeszcze wiaderkiem, ale to już ostatnie dni, przekucia do hydrauliki już kończę, lada chwila zacznę rurować. 
A bo właśnie, dziś wielka chwila była: wodę już mamy na posesji i gaz teoretycznie też (teoretycznie, bo póki co jedynie w formie rur z zaworkami). Panowie z STD Nasiłowski w każdym razie dziś skoro świt się zjawili, przeorali nam działkę i zrobili. Wszystko zrobili. 
Tu nasza wcinka oraz zasuwa, wszystko tak piękne, że aż zasypywać żal:



A tu Wielka Chwila: pierwsze użycie kranu, chwilę po jego zainstalowaniu przez niżej podpisanego (przyłącze się kończy na zaworze antyskażeniowym. 



Niebieska rura PE stercząca obok to bypass mający połączyć widoczny na zdjęciu węzeł wodociągowy z niewidocznym na zdjęciu hydroforem zawierającym studzienną wodę gospodarczą. Teoretycznie ma być tak, że woda wodociągowa jest w domu, a woda studzienna jest na zewnątrz (podlewanie i takie tam), ale dzięki temu bypassowi będziemy mogli:
- a) puścić na krany ogrodowe wodę wodociągową, gdybyśmy doszli do wniosku, że woda studzienna nie nadaje się nawet do podlewania.
- b) puścić wodę studzienną na dom w razie czysto teoretycznie rozpatrywanej możliwości Wojny, Wielkiego Krachu Łunijnej Centralnie Planowanej Gospodarki, Dużej i Długotrwałej Awarii i wszelkich innych możliwości powodujących na tyle długi brak wody wodociągowej, że woda studzienna wyda nam się nie taka najgorsza (w końcu w herbacie nie będzie widać, że woda jest rudożółta...)

I jeszcze zawór gazowy, ten konkretny wygląda zza węgła w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, w dyskretny sposób sprawdzając, czy aby piec CO już się nie zjawił:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze jeden odcinek, dla odmiany poświęcony dachowi. Obróbki blacharskie już mocno zaawansowane:



Na zdjęciu może nie widać, ale blacha do obróbek jest w dwóch kolorach. Wszystkie pasy czołowe i podrynnowe są w ciapciatym brązie mającym pasować do rynien, natomiast kosze są z jasnej blachy również ciapciatej i mało się w sumie odróżniającej od dachówki.
Przyjechała nam też dachówka:



Rzecz jasna "żółta" (wg palety barw mojego ojca, który przed momentem, po obejrzeniu podesłanych rodzicom zdjęć powiedział mi przez telefon, że na temat kolorów się nie wypowiada, bo nie chce na wieczór siebie i nas denerwować  :wink:  ):



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś znów było pracowicie. Już jak wyjeżdżaliśmy na działkę, wynosiłem śmieci do naszego osiedlowego śmietnika w obecnym miejscu zamieszkania i tam czekało na mnie narożne biurko "komputerowe" w bardzo dobrym stanie. Wziąłem, co się miało marnować, na budowie się przyda   :smile:  

Do kompletu, już na budowie zająłem się produkcją mebli designerskich, o tu jedyna w swoim rodzaju i niepowtarzalna drabina w trakcie tworzenia:



Drabina była potrzebna "do wnętrz" (Jezusie, jak to brzmi...), natomiast korzystając z faktu, że jest pod ręką drabina dekarzy, zająłem się tymi nieszczęsnymi wykuszami. Pisałem wcześniej: źle je ostyropianili, zrobili jeden spad po całości, zamiast wycinka ostrosłupa o podstawie ośmiokątnej, trzeba było ten styropian zerżnąć. Tak tez sobie to wyobrażałem, że wezmę piłę i po prostu nadmiar odpiłuję.
Siatkę usunąłem bez problemu, piłować się toto jednak nie chciało. Po całości piła się kleszczyła, po kawałku natomiast ciężko było poziom utrzymać. Skończyło się na tym, że udydoliłem tą piła jak się dało, a dalej trzeba było czymś doszlifować na równo. W pierwszym odruchu chciałem jechać do Mojego Ulubionego Sklepu po tarkę do styropianu, ale niestety nie chciało mi się czterech liter ruszyć. Zacząłem więc kombinować, że może jutro to dokończę, po drodze się tarkę kupi? W tym momencie jednak spadła mi jak Pomysłowemu Dobromiru piłeczka na głowę. Z wyniku tego spadnięcia jestem dumny jak nie wiem i teraz się będę strasznie chwalił: patrzcie i podziwiajcie, w 15 minut zrobione ze ścinka blachy i dwóch kawałków desek.




Na drugim zdjęciu znakomicie widac, jak w miarę wybijania dziur traciłem zapał i coraz większy raster mi wychodził. Tak czy tak jednak tarka się sprawdziła rewelacyjnie, tu dowód, dolny wykusz już zrobiony, górny jeszcze w stanie pierwotnym:



Bo inżynierem to trzeba BYĆ a nie tylko mieć papierek, o!   :Wink2:  

Następne roboty: dni coraz krótsze, światłość jakaś była potrzebna, zrobiłem więc prowizoryczne oświetlenie w newralgicznych miejscach: 



Z ciekawostek jeszcze: zaczęliśmy wstawiać okna, porządne, drewniane, gdyby ktoś reflektował, służę namiarami na producenta, tanio bierze i dobry fachowiec z niego   :Wink2:  




I na koniec zdjęcia naszych rynien wraz z gotowymi już obróbkami. Widać od biedy dwa kolory blachy: podrynnowa ciemna, nadrynnowa bardziej w kolorze dachówki.




J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nasz dziennik budowy osiągnął właśnie liczbę 10 000 otwarć. Miłe, że ktoś te moje wypociny czyta  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Trochę zdjęć dziś porobiliśmy. Najpierw pierwsze położone już na dachu dachówki. Deska czołowa odbita, ponieważ dekarze stwierdzili, że tą połać trzeba będzie albo wydłużyć albo skrócić, ponieważ jest wysunięta i trzeba ją tak dopasować, żeby od reszty dachu się różniła o pełną długość dachówki.



Wspominane wczoraj śmietnikowe znalezisko:



Tak wogóle, to nie wiem, czy to z wiekiem przychodzi, czy ja po prostu jako dziecię, które najpiękniejsze lata dzieciństwa spędziło w bliskiej okolicy czegoś w rodzaju wysypiska śmieci (potraficie sobie wyobrazić piękniejszy poligon do zabaw?), mam to we krwi, a żona się ode mnie zaraziła, ale jak dziś wychodziliśmy z domu i po drodze trzeba było o śmietnik zawadzić celem wyrzucenia domowych śmieci, to małżonka z góry stwierdziła, że idzie ze mną, bo może jeszcze coś ciekawego wynieśli, a ja tylko zacząłem się głośno zastanawiać, czy taki kijek z metalowym hakiem na końcu by się nam nie przydał  :Wink2:  

Uwaga, teraz będą zdjęcia artystyczne, (c) by żona moja:

Widok na wejście główne poprzez częściowo nierozszalowany jeszcze portal wieńczący furtkę w bunkrze ogrodzeniowym. Po lewo stoi sobie blat szalunkowy, o bunkier jedynie oparty, tam już żadnego betonu nie będzie.



Taki sobie widoczek na elewację zachodnią:



I nasze drzewa. Prawda, że ładne? Takie proste i dorodne...    :Lol:  



A na koniec konkurs dla wiernych czytelników. Czego nie ma na dwóch poniższych zdjęciach, co przewijało się na wcześniejszych pokazujących ten obszar?




J.

----------


## manieq82

wycieli drzewa  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Brawo!   :big grin:  
Nagroda - karp po największym z wyciętych drzew do odebrania u mnie na posesji, transport własny   :Wink2:  

A dla przypomnienia - to drzewo przed domem było piękne, ale groziło. Różnymi rzeczami groziło, od nabicia sobie guza przy zbyt pospiesznym wychodzeniu z domu począwszy, na skasowaniu sporego fragmentu dachu wraz z garderobą nad garażem skończywszy, w razie gdyby silniejsza wichura zawiała, a podcięte z trzech stron korzenie jednak nie wytrzymały. Zagrożenie było na tyle realne, że nawet małżonka moja, normalnie trzęsąca się nad każdym listkiem i każdą gałązką przez złych i nieszanujących przyrody budowlańców urwaną, stopniowo wyewoluowała od od stanowczo wygłaszanej opinii, że nie da i różne części ciała poucina pierwszemu, kto na to drzewo rękę podniesie, do "pewnie trzeba będzie ściąć, ale to się jeszcze zobaczy".
Dwa drzewa przy wykuszach - jedno było karłowatym i na pół uschniętym kurduplem i miało być wycięte bez gadania, drugie natomiast - kierbud co prawda orzekł, że też trzebaby wyciąć, ale było to dawno i potem nikt już nie wracał do tematu.

Aż wreszcie przyszła banda dekarzy. Wyposażonych w piły łańcuchowe i łypiących tylko złowrogo, co tu by można pociąć. Na dzieńdobry dostali na pożarcie ogromną hałdę łat i kontrłat, kilka dni im zeszło zanim się przez nią przerżnęli i jeszcze im było mało. Wtedy zaczęli dach ciąć, wschodnią połać grozili, że oberżną i już już się za nią zabierali, kiedy któryś spojrzał na to drzewo przed domem. Spojrzał i zamilkł. A potem zawołał resztę i pokazał palcem. Do góry pokazał, o tak: 



I spojrzeli po sobie i zarechotali złowrogo. I jeszcze tylko nam dla niepoznaki wytłumaczyli, że te drzewa trzeba ściąć koniecznie, ponieważ między frontowym a deską czołową nawet rynna się nie mieści, a te przy wykuszach, jak wiatr zawieje mocniej, to się o krawędź dachu opierają niemalże, a jak tylko zniknęliśmy z działki, to się biegiem na te biedne drzewa rzucili, łapiąc po drodze za piły, siekiery i co tam któremu pod rękę podeszło. I nie tylko je ścięli, ale tak dokładnie przemielili, że gdyby nie ten karp wspomniany na początku tego wpisu, to nawet trudno byłoby stwierdzić, że tam kiedykolwiek jakieś drzewa były... Strzeżcie się, powiadam wam!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Niespodziankę dziś mieliśmy, taką zupełnie obok całego procesu budowlanego. 

Dawno dawno temu, jeszcze przed stanem zero nawet, opisywałem gdzieś na pierwszej stronie niniejszego dziennika, jak to 4 kwietnia wstałem o nieludzkiej dla mnie porze, żeby skoro świt, rannym brzaskiem i wśród mgieł znaleźć się o óśmej rano na naszej działce. Było nawet stosowne zdjęcie zamieszczone, oto i ono:



Byli wtedy studniarze, którzy cudem jakimś wjechali między drzewami na tyły działki, byłem i ja, zaparkowawszy swoim Najlepszym Samochodem Świata na drodze przed działką i być może nawet słyszałem, jak coś nam nad głowami przelatuje, ale przejęty dziejącymi się wtedy na działce rzeczami nie zwróciłem na to uwagi.
A szkoda. Bo to szpiegowski samolot był. O, proszę:



Miła pamiątka prawda?   :big grin:  Szkoda, że większych powiększeń się nie da zrobić, bo ja tam gdzieś na dole z całą pewnością jestem. 

Przy okazji można się rozeznać w topografii naszej działki. Sąsiedzi z prawej i lewej "wedle płota", przy czym o ile od prawej płot (jego początek) jest widoczny, tak po lewej cały cień rzucany przez drzewa na łąkę to jeszcze nasz jej fragment (wtedy taki był jeszcze ładny, zieloniutki, obecnie jest to smętne klepisko), granica z sąsiadem, to ledwie widoczna ciemna linia na pograniczu tego cienia. Od tyłu (na zdjęciu: od dołu) granica przebiega tuż za samochodem studniarzy, na przedłużeniu ogrodzenia sąsiada.
Drzewa nasze - stan tutaj jest już po wycince, w porównaniu z tym co tutaj widać, obecnie nie ma tego drzewa od frontu, trzech z boku i jednego z tyłu domu.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze jako post scriptum:

Tak sobie siedzę i oglądam w tym Zumi najbliższe nasze okolice i cudeńka znajduję. M.in. coś, czym muszę się pochwalić:



No co to jest, jak nie kręgi w zboż... TFUUU!!! no w tej... w trawie???? Malutkie, to fakt, ale nie bądźmy wybredni, może to jakieś małe UFO było, nie musiało do nas od razu takie jak do Klewek (czy gdzie tam to było) przylatywać. I łąką zamiast pola pszenicy się zadowoliło, skromne widać jakieś, gorszy sort musi to jakiś był. Gorszy czy nie gorszy, za to nasz, może nie całkiem własny, ale lokalny. Po sąsiedzku przylecieli.

Tu za to przyszaleli mocniej, to ani chybi jest jakieś przesłanie do ludzkości,  tylko my nie potrafimy tego odczytać. 



I jak tu nie pokochać tego miejsca?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wreszcie ujrzeliśmy dziś naszą dachówkę w formie rozłożonej. Dach co prawda nie jest jeszcze skończony, do końca sporo jeszcze brakuje, ale to co jest wystarcza, żeby stwierdzić, że będzie to najładniejszy dach w okolicy, tak sobie nieskromnie napiszę, a co!






Prócz dachu dziś jeszcze były kontynuowane prace nad oknami drewnianymi. Znów trochę autoreklamy zrobię, może ktoś się jednak skusi? O, prosze bardzo, model otwierany:


I wersja tarasowa, z okienkiem doświetlającym:


Na zdjęciu przedstawiającym wykusz można się jeszcze dopatrzeć nad dolnym wykuszem białej plamy styropianu doklejanego naokoło wykusza "temi rencami", ponieważ dekarze orzekli, że oni muszą mieć tego styropianu tam więcej, żeby mieć jak blachę obróbek wrabiać. Chciałem zrobić oba wykusze, jak widać rusztowanie jest postawione do górnego poziomu, niestety czasu brakło  :sad: 
Sam styropian do tych wykuszy wiozłem ma dachu swojego Najlepszego Samochodu Świata, tym samym potwierdzając po raz kolejny, że Najlepszy Samochód Świata jest Najlepszym Samochodem Świata (nawiasem mówiąc: ma ktoś dobry sposób na zerwanie taśmy klejącej z lakieru samochodowego inaczej niż odskubując paznokciem po malutkim kawałeczku?  :wink:  )



A i z istotnych rzeczy: brat mi dziś rozkuł dwa okrągłe okienka w garażu, ponieważ do okien musimy je mieć 5cm szersze niż są. Zostało jeszcze jedno...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeszcze tytułem uzupełnienia do wczorajszego wpisu, te rozkute okna garażowe:



Okna zostały wymurowane pierwotnie na 60cm, bo tak żonie wychodziło z rzutów elewacji, że wraz z planowanym obramowaniem tych okien (płytka elewacyjna klejona w rozetę naokoło okna) będzie optymalnie. Niestety, poniewczase okazało się, że tak małego okna nie da się zrobić. Tam, gdzie okna w końcu zostały zamówione (Gebauer) minimalną średnicę okien okrągłych podano nam 65cm, a że te wymurowane dziury wyszły na 62cm, trzeba było poszerzyć. No to Brat, który akurat z pomocą przyjechał na sobotę, rozkuwał. Dzięki!

Tak się dziwnie składa, że znacząca większość chyba autorów muratorowych dzienników budowy to panie, panowie opisujący budowlane perypetie są w wyraźnej mniejszości. Za to te dzienniki pisane przez kobiety mają jeden wspólny element:z realiów są przedstawiane wykopy pod fundament, a już w następnym poście: "o, tak będzie wyglądać moja kuchnia", "taki wystrój salonu mi się marzy"   :Wink2:  , a im bliżej końca budowy, tym ilość przedstawianych inspiracji wnętrzarskich rośnie.
Ja co prawda nie kobieta, ale co zrobić, jakieś elementy wystroju wnętrza trzeba w końcu pokazać. Na początek: bardzo ważny element naszej pierwszej, wcześniej już na zdjęciu pokazywanej, było nie było, toalety  :Lol:  
Wzór zastrzeżony, prawa do designu przysługują mojej małżonce, próby plagiatowania będą ścigane z całą surowością prawa!

----------


## Jarek.P

Dach niestety się przeciąga, pogoda dekarzy nie rozpieszcza, nieuniknione problemy logistyczne również. Teoria była taka, że do jutra mają skończyć. Niestety nie skończą, zostają im jakieś niedokończone drobiazgi, poza tym:
- w dostawie brakło trzech gąsiorów początkowych (były zamówione, nie znalazły się na paletach)
- domówiona blacha przyszła w innym kolorze, trzeba było odesłać i zamawiać ponownie
- "nie dowieźli" również dachówek z kominkami wentylacyjnymi.

Tak czy tak umówiliśmy się z dekarzami, że wszystkie te braki zostają do zrobienia "na później", a żeby owo "na później" było pewne, część wypłaty również poczeka sobie na owo później. Czy to później będzie jak tylko braki dojadą, czy dopiero na wiosnę, kiedy będziemy wstawiać też i okna połaciowe (na zimę nie wstawiamy, wolimy nie kusić dodatkowo okolicznego menelstwa) - jeszcze nie wiem, okaże się.

W chwili obecnej, nasz dach jest nadal najładniejszym dachem w okolicy (a ja najskromniejszym autorem dziennika budowy) i prezentuje się tak:

Widok od frontu:


Tutaj tył domu, a na połaci widać zaczątek tego, co zdaje się, że przy domu w lesie będzie naszą stałą bolączką: igliwie na dachu. Że rynny będzie trzeba czyścić kilka razy na rok, a kosze przynajmniej raz na rok, dekarz nas ostrzega cały czas. Nic, do czyszczenia rynien zrobię jakieś ustrojstwo na drągu, a do czyszczenia koszy już zaczyna mi się rysować pomysł czegoś choć troszkę zautomatyzowanego jako temat do dumania w długie zimowe wieczory we własnym domu i własnym warsztacie  :wink: 


Jeszcze zbliżenie na lukarnę:


I gąsiory. Połać po lewo nie jest ani krzywa ani nic na nią nie spadło, co któraś dachówka jest podsunięta żeby chodzić dekarze mieli po czym, dlatego z boku to tak dziwnie wygląda:


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dach w zasadzie skończony. Dekarze zrobili co mogli z posiadanymi materiałami, niestety brakło im trzech gąsiorów początkowych, chyba jednej dachówki narożnej, wcięło też dwie dachówki z kominkami wentylacyjnymi. Znaczy to wszystko było zamówione, ale nie zostało przywiezione w dostawie. Brakło tez nam blachy, więc część obróbek czeka.
Całość tego, co zostało niezrobione poczeka sobie chyba do wiosny, kiedy założymy okna połaciowe, wtedy też zostaną skończone te braki. 
Póki co nasz dach wygląda tak:

Front:


I szczyt dachu. 


Na rozecie planowaliśmy koguta z różą wiatrów, ale okazuje się, że nie jest to takie proste, niestety. Znaczy kogut sam w sobie owszem, do wyboru do koloru, ale mocowanie do rozety jest jak się okazuje kłopotliwe. Rozwiązań fabrycznych niet, koguciarze robią tylko łapki do przykręcania, bądź uchwyty "pod gąsior", trzebaby coś rzeźbić, dekarz się strasznie krzywił, doszły jeszcze kwestie piorunochronowe - gdyby kogut był, musiałby być i piorunochron, a tak z racji tego, że dom między drzewami, piorunochronu raczej nie będzie bo jak ma w coś walić, niech wali w drzewa (tfu tfu!), po co na dom ściągać.

I ostatnia rzecz, którą dziś na chybcika zrobiłem przerażony dobiegającymi z mediów prognozami pogodowymi na najbliższe dni (nocne przymrozki do -9 stopni),* inspektorzy BHP, zwłaszcza ze słabym sercem proszeni są o zamknięcie w tym momencie niniejszego dziennika i nieoglądanie zdjęcia poniżej!* 

Materiały:
- rura termoizolacyjna typowa
- przewód grzejny wypruty ze złomowanego masażera do stóp
- termostat bimetaliczny z własnych "przydasi"
- kable, paski "trytytki", izolacja itp.
- kawał folii w roli dodatkowej izolacji p/wodnej

Efekt: tadaaaam!


Całość począwszy od ziemi, skończywszy na liczniku jest owinięta kablem mającym w sumie 60W, dodatkowo na sam licznik i zawory jest jeszcze dowinięty kabel 20W, docelowo całość jeszcze zamknę w drewnianej skrzynce wypchanej ścinkami styropianu. Termostat ustawiłem na 3 stopnie, zobaczymy...

J.

----------


## out

> Termostat ustawiłem na 3 stopnie, zobaczymy...


tak z teorii - pierwsze kryształki lodu pojawiają się przy 4 stopniach   :Wink2:

----------


## Jarek.P

> tak z teorii - pierwsze kryształki lodu pojawiają się przy 4 stopniach


Yyyyy....   :ohmy:  Chodzi o ciśnienie? Które w rurze wodociągowej jest od atmosferycznego dużo większe i w związku z tym temperatura zamarzania podjeżdża nam do góry? 
Nic, w taki razie pozostaje mi liczyć na to, że samo osiągnięcie temperatury zamarzania (w danym ciśnieniu) nie wystarczy, potrzebne jest zejście niżej, żeby się zmiana dokonała, a jutro i tak będę na działce, to podniosę na 5, ale dzięki za uwagę.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, chyba budowa nam w sen zimowy zapada, nasz Dziennik Budowy na czwartej stronie działu wylądował... a niedobrze, niedobrze, roboty jeszcze kuuupa.

Dziś trochę nadrobiliśmy z Bratem. Po pierwsze (i nieudokumentowane fotograficznie) Brat wywiózł z domu wszystkie hałdy gruzu pomieszanego z trocinami z więźby. Było tego łaaaaadnych parę kursów taczką i w całości poszło na utwardzenie drogi przed domem.

Po drugie - została zasypana ostatnia dziura w ziemi w obrysie fundamentów - była zostawiona na wodociąg, a ponieważ ten już jest, to trzeba było zasypać. To był pierwotnie taki nieduży zasiek wyszalowany deskami (niestety nie do samej góry, wskutek czego woda płynąca akurat tamtędy z całego stropu w czasie ulew, mocno to jeszcze podmyła), patrząc na to stwierdziłem:
- tu dużo nie trzeba, może ze trzy taczki wejdą
- co ty, z dziesięć jak nic wejdzie - to Brat.
- eeee, nie przesadzaj, dziesięć to na pewno nie!
Stanęło na tym, że się zobaczy. I się zobaczyło. Weszło dwanaście...



Zasypana już dziura widoczna u dołu, po prawo zrobiona z resztki krokwi zagęszczarka do gruntu "profi-line". A na wprost zabite deskami drzwi gospodarcze.
I jeszcze zbliżenie jednego elementu z tego zdjęcia, kolejna ciekawostka z cyklu "Horror BehaPowca":



Ustrojstwo musiałem po pierwsze naprawić, ponieważ okazało się, że w pierwotnym wykonaniu nie grzeje jedna sekcja. A jak już naprawiłem i uruchomiłem testowo, to okazało się, że przy dzisiejszej temperaturze (+10 stopni) całość rur robi się pod ociepleniem mocno ciepła, miejscami wręcz gorąca, w każdym razie przy niezbyt silnym strumieniu wody i sprawnym posługiwaniu się mydłem można bez problemu umyć ręce w mocno ciepłej (przez pierwsze sekundy gorącej) wodzie. W związku z powyższym termostat został przeniesiony bezpośrednio na rurę, bez żadnych osłon z pianki, najwyżej jak będą mrozy, całość obuduję styropianem.
A termostat spowrotem przestawiłem na trzy stopnie. Mój dziennik podczytuje kolega z pracy i jak zobaczył ostatnią dyskusję na temat temperatury zamarzania wody, wykopał z internetu diagram fazowy dla wody (ukazujący zależność stanów skupienia od temperatury i ciśnienia). Jasno z niego wynika, że wbrew logice zwiększanie ciśnienia wody powoduje nie podnoszenie, ale obniżenie temperatury zamarzania, jednak jest to zależność tak słaba, że w omawianym zakresie ciśnień całkowicie pomijalna. Zatem: woda zamarza w temperaturze ZERA (Celsjusza), amen.

Do rzeczy jednak. Jak już o zabijaniu deskami mowa... moja firma autorska produkująca dizajnerskie okna drewniane rozszerzyła ofertę o drzwi. Z zamówieniami proszę się śpieszyć, bo terminy do wiosny przyszłego roku już zajęte. Najnowsza pozycja z katalogu ofertowego: drzwi zewnętrzne, antywłamaniowe, konstrukcja lita, drewniana:



Skrzydło drzwi w profesjonalny sposób wzmacniane, ze specjalnym, patentowanym systemem zapobiegającym opuszczaniu się drzwi, na zdjęciu widać też wysokiej klasy przeciwwyważeniowe zawiasy:



Drzwi są wyposażone w estetyczne naświetle, szklone szybą antywłamaniową klasy P4 oraz w wysokiej klasy blokadę blokującą drzwi od wewnątrz.



Zamki oczywiście atestowane, konkurencja oferująca co najwyżej jakąśtam klasę C może nam skoczyć, my oferujemy klasę "D" (jak... jak Deeee  :wink:  ):



I kolejna nowość w ofercie: okna przeszklone. Nie jakąśtam szybą! Tylko dwuwarstwowym kompozytem polietylenowym:



I to w zasadzie wszystko. W przyszłym tygodniu planuję wziąć się wreszcie za hydraulikę!

J.

----------


## anikavonboger

No i cały wieczór spędziłam na czytaniu Twojego dziennika budowy. I...zazdroszczę Wam ... etapu budowy przede wszystkim  :Lol:   Poza tym bardzo wkrętliwie piszesz. Pozdrawiam i czekam na dalsze wieści z placu...budowy, oczywiście.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję za miłe słowo  :smile:  
A etap... jaki etap, przecież "dopiero co" jeździliśmy z żoną i potomkiem po leśnej ściółce się przechadzać, to tak piorunem potem idzie, że ani się człowiek obejrzy a już ma skarbonkę bez dna postawioną na działce, a dno bez skarbonki pozostawione na koncie   :Confused:  
Twoja budowa zresztą też ma niezłe tempo   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I znów nasz dziennik spadł aż na trzecią podstronę, nie wiem, czy to nam tak wolno zaczęło iść, czy inni budujący w długie jesienne wieczory za pisaninę się wzięli...

W każdym razie dziś wziąłem sobie w pracy wolne i pojechałem wreszcie się zabrać za hydraulikę. Miała być robiona już dawno temu, ale wiecznie coś jej w drogę wchodziło, zawsze coś było ważniejsze i w rezultacie całość się odwlekła aż do teraz. Usiłowała zresztą odwlec się jeszcze bardziej, ale się zawziąłem i nie dałem. 

Pojechałem na budowę sam i... i chyba trzeba będzie wreszcie pokazać okolicznej przyrodzie, kto tam rządzi. Zaczęło się od tego, że jak przyjechałem, straszną awanturę mi zrobiły rozsiadnięte w najlepsze na naszym Pięknym Dachu ptaki. Nie wiem, co to było, wielkości sroki, dźwięki wydawało takie raczej skrzekliwe, ale było zupełnie inaczej niż sroka ubarwione. Nie znam się, niestety, na codzień odróżniam wróbla i gołębia (Tfu!), w każdym razie ani wróbel ani gołąb (Tfu!) nie był to z całą pewnością. 
Z gdybania "a może to był..." podpieranego wyszukiwanymi w góglu obrazkami najbardziej pasuje mi kawka, ale też nie do końca, bo wg opisu powinna być czarno-szara, a to, co widziałem miało jakieś fioletowe dodatki. Tak czy tak, na wypadek, gdyby to były jednak kawki, pilnie trzeba przed nastaniem wiosny przewody kominowe pozabezpieczać. 

Potem, kiedy już rozłożyłem się z robotą, musiałem trochę czasu spędzić w szachcie instalacyjnym, okazało się jednak, że ten obrał sobie na swoje lokum jeden z naszych motyli, o których pisałem kiedyśtam. Siedział akurat na środku ściany, a w szachcie bardzo ciasno jest i bałem się, że go uszkodzę, więc chciałem go wygonić. Macham, on nic. Macham mocniej - nic. Trącam go palcem - nic, jakbym kawałek papieru trącał. Nie chciałem go strącać "siłom", więc mocno na niego dmuchnąłem. To wreszcie wywołało reakcję: rozłożył skrzydła i zaczął nimi na mnie ZGRZYTAĆ!. W życiu nie słyszałem dźwięków przez motyla wydawanych, a ten tymczasem najnormalniej w świecie zgrzytał: składał i rozkładał skrzydełka z wyraźnie słyszalnym szelestem-zgrzytem. Mówię do niego grzecznie i spokojnie:
- wynocha! - a on na to:
- zgrzzzzyt! - no to ja znów grzecznie i spokojnie:
- a pójdziesz mi zaraz stąd w cholerę czy nie? - wybrał opcję "czy nie", co zasygnalizował nie mniej spokojnym:
- zgrzzzzyyyt
 I tak cały czas, jak tam koło niego pracowałem, nie przeszkadzała mu ani młotowiertarka, ani pył ani świecący halogen. W końcu powiedziałem mu, że dostaje czarną kartkę za nieposłuszeństwo, zaraz zrobię mu zdjęcie i trafia na tablicę "Tych motyli nie obsługujemy", ale za całą odpowiedź znów rozległo się:
- zgrzzzyt.
Zdjęcie w każdym razie zrobiłem, o proszę:



Co do hydrauliki. Zacząłem od zimnej wody, dziś niestety nie miałem za dużo czasu, ograniczony byłem zaczynającym się o 15:00 ślubowaniem naszego świeżo upieczonego przedszkolaka, ale głównego "roota" zrobiłem, oto i jego zasadniczy fragment:



Z ciekawostek widocznych na zdjęciu: peszel na pierwszym planie prowadzi do kominka w szambie, w przyszłości wyjdą nim kable czujnika poziomu... no.... cieczy, powiedzmy. Obok peszla - koniec bednarki będącej zaczątkiem Głównej Szyny Uziemiającej. No i kable... różne, w większości tymczasowe.
Zrobiłbym więcej, ale nieprzemyślenie kwestii mania tylko dwóch rąk, w dodatku ograniczonej długości i ilości stopni swobody spowodowała, że zmarnowałem sobie jedną kształtkę z już przygrzanymi redukcjami, a niestety nie miałem ich więcej. 
Po tym pierwszym dniu w każdym razie nasuwają mi się dwa spostrzeżenia:
Po pierwsze: High End Quality i full profeszynal rury marki Wavin w porównaniu z badziewnymi najtańszymi tureckimi rurami z Castoramy, na których uczyłem się zgrzewania kilka tygodni temu, mają jedną dość istotną, przynajmniej dla mnie - początkującego zgrzewacza wadę: na tych tureckich był przez całą długość czerwony pasek, znakomicie ułatwiający ustawianie elementów instalacji względem siebie. Wavin niestety takiego paska nie ma. Owszem ma wzdłuż rur naniesione napisy i jakieś kreseczki, ale po pierwsze jest to nieciągłe, po drugie przy odtłuszczaniu rur acetonem, schodzi od jednego pociągnięcia szmatą. Ta czerwona kreska była o wiele lepsza.
Po drugie: producent rur podaje optymalną temperaturę i czas zgrzewania. I nie wiem, być może jak się ma profesjonalną zgrzewarkę za 1000zł, parametry te faktycznie się sprawdzają i są optymalne. Jednak przy zgrzewarce za 150zł, o takiej jak na obrazku:



przy tej zgrzewarce jednak nie sprawdzały się kompletnie, po pierwszej próbie dałem spokój (a efekt zgrzania wywaliłem), o wiele skuteczniejsza okazała się metoda: temperatura - na maksa, czas grzania - a tak mniej więcej potrzymać, żeby miękkie się zrobiło. "Mniej więcej" oczywiście starałem się dla danej średnicy dawać takie samo, w każdym razie dla rury fi32 Wavin podaje czas optymalny bodajże 8 sekund przy 260 stopniach, ja temperaturę ustawiałem na 300stopni (na pokrętle, diabli ją wiedzą, jaka była naprawdę), a czas grzania - 10 sekund liczonych od całkowitego napchnięcia kształtki na kamień (co tez kilka sekund trwało) i wtedy dopiero wychodziło idealnie - rurę dawało się wsunąć do samego końca, nie używając do tego końskiej siły ale i nie formując od wewnątrz obwarzanka z nadmiernie stopionego plastiku.

Jutro ciąg dalszy.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Hydraulika robi się na całego. Po dzisiejszym dniu parter jest... no może napisanie w tym miejscu "prawie skończony" to by było duże przegięcie, ale na pewno jest już bliżej niż dalej.

Tak wygląda obecnie nasz szacht instalacyjny:



Obok istniejących rurek pojawi się jeszcze trzecia od recyrkulacji, w kącie będzie też rura od OC (Odkurzacza Centralnego). 
Jeszcze jeden niepozorny, a bardzo ważny element, jaki się w szachcie pojawił, to widoczna po lewo Główna Szyna Uziemiająca, z już "na ładnie" przykręconą bednarką wystającą z uziomu fundamentowego. O tu na zbliżeniu, z otwartą osłonką:



I teraz to, co (z dzisiejszych prac) najpiękniejsze: dolna łazienka:



Na ścianie po prawo "zasilanie" wraz z zaworami odcinającymi (będą odcinać wszystkie odbiory na parterze). Za nimi kolejno: 
- odnoga dająca nura przez dziurę w ścianie do garażu i tamtędy spowrotem do pomieszczenia gospodarczego, do umywalki i pralki. Gdyby ktoś pytał, dlaczego, skoro w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym jest wodociąg i piec, zasilam te podejścia tak naokoło, odpowiedź będzie krótka: "bo tak"  :wink:  (a tak naprawdę - z doprowadzeniem tam ciepłej wody wprost od pieca miałbym niewiele mniej skomplikowaną drogę, a tak, mam to na jednych zaworach odcinających, czysto i elegancko, raptem kosztem może z dwóch metrów rurek więcej.
- podejście do umywalki. Tak, wiem, że krzywo. Rurki prężą, jedna wyżej, druga niżej, pomocuje się za uszy, będzie prosto.
- odchodzący od trójnika ogonek to nieistniejące jeszcze podejście do spłukiwania kibla. Nie zrobione jeszcze, bo muszę się wpierw dowiedzieć, gdzie konkretnie pod stelażem się wodę wyprowadza.
- i na dole zdjęcia dwie rurki idące sobie w stronę kuchni, po drodze jeszcze niewidoczne już na zdjęciu odgałęzienie do natrysku w tejże łazience.

Jeszcze ciekawostka związana z tym zdjęciem: przy wyprowadzeniach umywalki widać zaznaczone ołówkiem na ścianie gdzie zimna woda, a gdzie ciepła. Widać, prawda? A poniżej te zamalowane z wyraźną pasją (zwłaszcza lewy) inne oznaczenia też widać? Jak dopiszę jeszcze, że po moim dzisiejszym powrocie do domu dziecko nasze otrzymało do zabawy wspaniałą zabawkę: dwa zgrzane blisko siebie trójniki PP z wystającymi z nich krótkimi odcinkami rurek, to będzie wszystko jasne?   :Lol:   :Evil:  
Dobrze, k..., wiedziałem, że ciepła ma być z lewej. Mimo, że wiedziałem, jeszcze rozmawiając przez telefon z żoną się upewniłem: ciepła z lewej? Tak, ciepła z lewej. Po czym ciągnąc rurki od zimnej, zrobiłem jej wylot po... po lewej. No żeż K... J... M... (skróty pochodzą z ogólnobudowlanego narzecza i proszę mi to nie kręcić nosem, że niekulturalnie i że osoba na pewnym poziomie powinna umieć się wysłowić bez takich dodatków. Bo może i powinna, ale czasem, k..., po prostu nie można inaczej, o!). Na szczęście zorientowałem się od razu i do przeniesienia miałem tylko ta jedną gałązkę (choć niestety wymagało to zepsucia już zrobionego rozejścia na kibel i kuchnię).

Obok zaworków odcinających dojdzie jeszcze trzeci od recyrkulacji, a całe zawory będą zasłonięte przewidzianą w tym miejscu szafką na rzeczy czystościowo-gospdarcze, szafka jest planowana na całą tą boczną ścianę i po prostu jedne z jej drzwiczek będą skrywać te zaworki.

Jeszcze z kotłowni: podejście do węzła wodociągowego:



Rurka póki co zostawiona w powietrzu, ale oczywiście skręci do poziomu, pod licznikiem będzie miejsce na zainstalowanie ewentualnego filtra (gdyby się okazało, że będzie potrzebny) i dalej do wodociągu, mniej więcej w miejscu obecnie zainstalowanego kranu. Kran (ten sam) tam zresztą będzie zostawiony, ale trochę inaczej go planuję założyć.
A pod kranem będzie kolejny zawór, odejście do kranów czerpalnych na zewnątrz budynku i złącze do tej niebieskiej rury PE, która póki co tak byle jak sterczy. Ta rura to bypass łączący ten węzeł wodociągowy z piwniczką, w której będzie stał hydrofor z wodą ze studni. Dzięki temu bypassowi będzie można zarówno puścić na ogród wodę wodociągową (gdybyśmy mieli kiedyś taką fantazję) jak i podać na dom wodę ze studni (w razie, gdyby kiedyś wodociągu miało braknąć na dłużej), wszystko do załatwienia przestawieniem dwóch zaworów na krzyż. 
Niestety woda z naszej studni jest tak straszliwym syfem (nalana do szklanki i zostawiona na kilkanaście minut zaczyna przypominać coś pośredniego miedzy moczem a cocacolą (w całej  okolicy studzienna woda tak wygląda), więc tak na dobrą sprawę nie wiem, po co nam ten bypass, ale niech sobie będzie i oby się nie przydał nigdy.

Jeszcze w temacie zgrzewania rur PP - z ciekawości rozpiłowałem jeden z usuniętych w wyniku pomyłki trójników, oto jego przekrój:



Myślę, że wygląda to zdrowo? Zgrzeina jest czysta i gdyby nie minimalnie różne kolory rurki i trójnika nie sposób byłoby się dopatrzeć granicy. Obwarzanki niemal nie wchodzą w światło rury ("niemal" bo na mniejszej średnicy minimalnie ma to miejsce, ale myślę, że tyle to nie grzech). Zgrzewa w każdym razie mi się już dość sprawnie, oparzeń póki co, TFU TFU, brak (choć wszystko przede mną, zwłaszcza że wpadając w rutynę zaczynam coraz więcej bez rękawic robić), wizji narkotycznych od oparów acetonu (którego nie wiedzieć czemu jakieś ogromne ilości wychodzą, na to, co do tej pory zrobiłem poszło 3/4 flaszki) też nie mam   :Wink2:  
Jeśli utrzymam tempo, to jeszcze kilka dni wolnych od pracy (3-4) i hydraulika będzie zrobiona   :big grin:  

A na koniec mały off-topic: wracając po dzisiejszej robocie do domu chciałem jeszcze zatankować samochód, bo jutro wiadomo, mogłoby to być trudniejsze niż zwykle, a rezerwa już nawet się nie świeciła, a do gardła się rzucała.
Jadę sobie Trasą Toruńską, z daleka patrzę na stację BP - super, nie tylko nie ma kolejki (czego z uwagi na jutrzejsze smutne święta się spodziewałem), ale nawet wolne dystrybutory są. Więc oczywiście kierunkowskaz w prawo i będę zjeżdżał. I dokładnie w tym momencie dwa samochody jadące przede mną również zaczynają zjeżdżać na prawoskręt do tej stacji, mało tego, na tą stację wjeżdża się przez małe rondo "obsługujące" również ruch z pobliskiego centrum handlowego, no więc z tego ronda na stację władowały się kolejne dwa samochody, w rezultacie czego nie tylko o wolnych dystrybutorach mogłem zapomnieć, ale i w kolejce musiałem jeszcze czekać. 
Oczywiście, jak to na BP (i innych stacjach z bufetami itp.) w tym momencie okazało się, że pod dystrybutorami stoi komplet samochodów, do kasy może z dwie osoby, a reszta właścicieli aut stojących pod dystrybutorami? Konsumuje. A że pod stacją kolejka, a ich auta miejsce blokują, wystarczyłoby je wcześniej przestawić? A co ich to obchodzi? 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przyjechała dziś do nas na budowę Koza. Aż spod Rzeszowa, ale co zrobić, jak nawet z kosztami przesyłki kurierem wyszła i tak kilkadziesiąt zł taniej niż podobne kozy dostępne u nas, a przy tym jest od nich lepsza/solidniejsza.

O, tak wygląda po zamontowaniu (zardzewiała rura kominowa była na wyposażeniu barakowozu, więc została zaadoptowana):



Przy okazji piękna panorama wnętrza naszej budowli, stoimy w salonie, po lewo widać kawałek gospodarczego. A bałagan... no jak to bałagan na budowie. Gorzej miejscami jest...

A tu wielka chwila: moment podpalania testowej gazety. Z właściwym napaleniem trzeba będzie poczekać na resztę rodziny, teraz byłem sam. I tyle napiszę, że równoczesne zrobienie zdjęcia praworęcznym aparatem trzymanym lewą ręką i podpalenie tej gazety, to duży wyczyn był  :smile: 



I skutek podpalenia. Ciąg był, aż huczało:



J.

----------


## anikavonboger

Gratuluję dobrego ciągu  :big grin:   A pochwal się czym kominy będziecie wykańczać - u mnie to teraz motyw przewodni.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gaelle

> Gratuluję dobrego ciągu   A pochwal się czym kominy będziecie wykańczać - u mnie to teraz motyw przewodni.
> Pozdrawiam





> Napisał justikapusti
> 
> piękny domek...a jaka elewacja komina??
> 
> 
> A dziękujemy   
> Elewacja komina planowana jest taka sama jak i cokół oraz jeszcze kilka elementów (przypory na narożnikach, podcień ganku itp.), w okładzinie z płytki elewacyjnej, o takiej:
> 
> 
> ...


  :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś sobota, w planach miałem robienie hydrauliki, ale niestety wirusy jakies plany pokrzyżowały, nie wiem, czy świńska grypa, czy ptasia czy inne cholerstwo, w każdym razie o siedzeniu tam cały dzień nie było mowy.

Teraz uwaga, następnego akapitu forumowicze mogą nie czytać, albowiem będzie to prywata niezbędna w celu zapobieżenia wybuchowi paniki w rodzinie:
Rodzice moi kochani! NIC NAM NIE JEST! Generalnie jesteśmy zdrowi, małżonka w każdym razie już prawie zdrowa, Wyjątek zdrów jak ryba, a mnie po prostu "coś brało". Na chwilę obecną co prawda mogę napisać, że nie wzięło, ale wolałem dmuchać na zimne i dziś sobie cięższe prace odpuścić.

Ile sobie jednak można odpuszczać, tyle można, przyjemności pierwszego napalenia w kozie w życiu bym nie odpuścił, choćby i z glutem do pasa i temperaturą, a co dopiero w stanie "w zasadzie nic mi nie jest, ale...". Tak więc pojechaliśmy dziś ot tak sobie, w kozie napalić.

Po pierwsze, nieprezentowany jeszcze tutaj nowy zamek do naszych super drzwi antywłamaniowych. Tamten demonstrowałem wcześniej i pisałem, że klasa antywłamaniowości "D". No więc proszę bardzo, drzwi po apgrejdzie i zamek z klasą "E":



Napalenie w samej kozie odbyło się w sposób trywialny, było się w końcu harcerzem, każde wakacje w okolicy lasu spędzało (las ma się dobrze do dzisiaj!!!) i nie jedno ognisko się w życiu paliło, tylko z braku baniaka z benzyną (uwaga na wymowę: "banjaka", takiego kargulowego) trzeba było się acetonem zadowolić   :Wink2:  
(gdyby ktoś miał wątpliwości, na wszelki wypadek całkiem już poważnie: nie, nie rozpalałem wewnątrz domu, w dodatku w małej zamkniętej komorze, ognia za pomoca acetonu ani tym bardziej benzyny, ja może miewam różne pomysły, nie zawsze rozsądne, ale przede wszystkim tej kozy by mi szkoda było, kawał papieru i zapalniczka wystarczyły).

Efekty rozpalenia załadowanej drewnem kozy:



I pierwszy dym z komina. Bledziutki, bo drewno już ładnie wyschło a i na tym kolorze nieba nie było widać:



I widok z dalszej perspektywy, tutaj trzeba już uwierzyć strzałce na słowo, ten dym tam był!


I jeszcze raz sama koza, wraz z prowizoryczną zaporą antyWyjątkową. Wyjątek co prawda długo był indoktrynowany, że ta koza jest baaardzo groźna i absolutnie nie można się do niej zbliżać, co miało m.in. ten efekt, że jak głośno zawołałem "Uwaga, podpalam", to biedne dziecko biegiem na drugi koniec salonu poleciało, ale lepiej niech się poboi niż ma się na kozę dajmy na to przewrócić.



Pierwsze solidne napalenie dość mocno nam zadymiło dom poniewaz musiała się wypalić nieużywana od dawna rura kominowa, a zwłaszcza nowa jej część - wysmarowane jakimś olejem kolanko, na zdjęciu widać, jak już zczerniało. 
Po tym pierwszym napaleniu w każdym razie dwa pierwsze spostrzeżenia, jakie się nasuwają:
1) Jeezuuusie, jak toto grzeeejeee... Może z godzinę żeśmy palili, a w salonie, w którym koza jest zainstalowana się odczuwalnie ciepło zrobiło.
2) Jeezuuusie, ile toto żre paliwa! Fakt, że dziś paliłem z uchylonymi drzwiczkami popielnika i szybrem otworzonym na max, ale koza była ścinkami drewna wypełniona do poziomu górnych drzwiczek i spaliła je do cna w tą godzinę właśnie, aż hucząc przy tym z łakomstwa. 
Użytkowo... no może szybra nie będę zamykał, popielnik już raczej tak, ale te hałdy drewna, które mamy na działce i co do których się obawiałem, że nie tylko na tą zimę, ale na parę następnych starczą... obawiam się, że pójdzie wszystko i być może jeszcze trzeba będzie z dłuższych odpadów trochę naciąć.

Póki co pilnie potrzebny ładny pogrzebacz, formowany młotkiem czajnik, taki do stawiania na fajerce i może ręcznie robiona patelnia?   :big grin:  

J. (z wizją jajecznicy na boczku robionej na kozie jako posiłek "przy robocie")

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś był dzień hydrauliczny, niestety połączony z hydrozagadką.

Ale po kolei. Na pierwszy ogień poszła koza. Napaliłem w niej już czysto użytkowo, sprawdziła się rewelacyjnie, w domu mimo niezatkanych okien na poddaszu a i tych na parterze zawierających liczne "rozszczelnienia" (taka makrowentylacja  :wink:  ) zrobiło się najnormalniej w świecie ciepło. 
Ale trudno się dziwić, koza w czasie pracy wyglądała tak:



Naprawdę sądziłem, że określenie "piecyk rozpalony do czerwoności" to eufemizm jest, a tu proszę. I tak to wyglądało przy zamkniętym popielniku (na zdjęciu jeszcze lekko uchylony po rozpalaniu, ale potem zamknąłem i było to samo) i jedynie "górnym" powietrzu, gdybym zostawił otwarty popielnik, koza by chyba na orbitę odleciała.
Jak już wcześniej pisałem, pożera toto niesamowite ilości opału. Siedziałem dziś na budowie 6 godzin i przez te 6 godzin spaliłem 4-5 wiader drewnianych ścinków! Nie jestem pewien czy 4 czy 5, bo w końcu rachubę straciłem, to było takie normalne plastikowe 10l wiadro, jednorazowy ładunek to ta kupka widoczna za kozą (ZA!, nie pod ścianą!). Oczywiście mógłbym zdławić szyber i pewnie by się paliło ze dwa razy wolniej, ale zapas opału mam duuuuży, więc póki co będę grzał ile wlezie   :big grin:  

Udało mi się w każdym razie dziś całkowicie skończyć łazienkę na parterze a także zrobić dolny obieg recyrkulacji. Fotorelacja:

Kąt umywalkowo-kiblowy wraz z szachtem (trzy zawory: ciepła, zimna i recyrkulacja), odejściem (przez garaż) do zlewu w gospodarczym i podejście do spłuczki kiblowej (zrobione w końcu na wysokości 110cm i 25cm od osi kibla.


Prysznic (wyjście pod klasyczną baterię, jeśli będzie panel, to przerobię na węziej):


I rury idące w siną dal do kuchni:


Szacht instalacyjny, doszła rura od recyrkulacji, taka pokręcona, bo gdybym ją dał po prostu równolegle obok roboczych, do szachtu już bym nie dał rady swobodnie wejść, a jeszcze trochę tam będzie roboty...


I w tym miejscu właśnie nastąpiła hydrozagadka. Kiedy zabrałem się za zgrzewanie tej rurki w szachcie, uwagę moją zwróciło, że dotychczas zainstalowane rury całe zarosiałe są. No mokre po prostu. W pierwszej chwili pomyślałem sobie, że jeszcze budynek dosycha (te rejony były najsilniej przemoczone, zanim dach szczelny się nie pojawił) i woda się wyrasza z pary, ale coś mi się nie zgadzało i zacząłem szukać. Szybko dość odkryłem, że woda spływa z góry. Halogen w dłoń, przebieżka na poddasze i tam właśnie została odkryta hydrozagadka:



Dziś jest bardzo mokry dzień... I coś przy kominie zaczęło dość mocno przeciekać. Wcześniej, w końcu też były deszczowe dni i nic nie ciekło, czyli coś się zepsuło teraz, najprawdopodobniej igliwie z naszych drzew kochanych zapchało spływy w obróbkach i się przelało gdzieś. Telefon do dekarza, w tym tygodniu nie mogą, podjadą w przyszłym i zobaczą co się dzieje, jak trzeba będzie wogóle te obróbki zrobią inaczej, w każdym razie Pan Krzysztof stwierdził, że taki problem to nie problem, gorsze bywają, zrobi się, będzie dobrze. Poczułem się pocieszony w każdym razie bo i nie przypuszczam, żeby tego się nie dało zrobić szczelnie.

No cóż, chcieliśmy mieć dom w lesie, to mamy. Z całym dobrodziejstwem inwentarza   :Lol:

----------


## manieq82

Hej
Nie żebym się czepiał ale jak pamiętasz kiedyś zastanawiałem się nad kompensatorami wydłużeń



> I rury idące w siną dal do kuchni:


a to chyba nawet dłużej niż u mnie  :smile: 

dajesz?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Hej
> Nie żebym się czepiał ale jak pamiętasz kiedyś zastanawiałem się nad kompensatorami wydłużeń
> 
> a to chyba nawet dłużej niż u mnie 
> 
> dajesz?


To tylko tak dramatycznie na zdjęciu wygląda, tam jest raptem 5m rury, przy czym wahliwe są oba końce (zwłaszcza ten w kuchni, bo tam po prostu skręci o 90 stopni). Wg tabeli wavina przy rurze 25mm kompensacje są potrzebne bodajże co 6 czy nawet 7m, tak więc nie daję   :big grin:  

J.

----------


## manieq82

to i ja idę spać spokojniej  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

> to i ja idę spać spokojniej 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wiesz... najwyżej, jak sie okaże, że po każdym uruchomieniu recyrkulacji, w holu (przez który u mnie przechodzą te długie sztangi) rozlega się przeciągłe _skrzzzyyyyyyyp_ (nie wiem, jak u Ciebie, ale moje rurki będą w styropianie), zrobię w paru punktach odwierty przez wylewkę, wstawię w nie smarowniczki i będę pompował jakąś wazelinę   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś mija dzień, w którym wg założeń sprzed tygodnia miałem mieć już zrobioną na tip-top hydraulikę i w zależności od widzimisia albo mocno zaawansowany odkurzacz centralny albo wstępnie rozgrzebaną elektrykę.

Niestety, jakiś wirus krowiej grypy, bocianiej grypy czy innego cholerstwa spowodował, że siedzę w domu a robota stoi   :sad:  
Tyle tylko dobrego, że można się było dalej zająć castingiem na wykonawcę tynków oraz sprowadzaniem materiałów.
A żeby dziennik odłogiem zbyt długo nie leżał - dzisiejszy efekt łowów: dostarczony do mnie transport kabli.

O, tak mniej więcej wygląda kilometr kabla elektrycznego (z niewielkim okładem):


Oprócz zasadniczego kabla na obrazku widać jeszcze kabel YTDY, którym chcę opędzić instalację alarmową, kilka elementów niezwiązanych bezpośrednio z budową:
- wspomnienie po pięknych kwiatach skrzynkowych
- wspomnienie po ukochanym futrze mojej żony, które się niestety popsuło jakiś czas temu (klatka po szynszylu znaczy, a zepsuła się zawartość, czyli wspomniany szynszyl).
- drzwi do garderoby, które niestety się wzięły i zepsuły i ze statusem "to się kiedyś naprawi" najpierw sie poniewierały w domu, obecnie zafoliowane wyszły na balkon i przy odrobinie szczęścia w tym stanie przeprowadzki powinny doczekać   :big grin:  
- i najciekawsze, z budową owszem związane. Trochę słabo widać, bo te drzwi do garderoby zasłaniają, ale obok nich i za nimi stoją popakowane elementy czegoś, czym chyba nie każdy maniak elektroniki i komputerów może się we własnym domu pochwalić: pełnowymiarowa szafa typu rack 19", 42U, na etapie projektowania domu specjalne miejsce na nią zostało przewidziane   :big grin:  

Że co? Że za duża? Oj, jak się zastanawiam nad jej rozplanowaniem, to mi wychodzi, że nawet mało może być. Jak w nia wepcham:
- dużego UPSa wraz z dwoma akumulatorami zewnętrznymi
- rackową minirozdzielnię energetyczną do zarządzania zasilaniem "bezprzerwowym" zza tego UPSa
- komputer mający robić za domowy serwer a jednocześnie platformę "nośną" domu inteligentnego
- switcha
- dwa lub trzy patchpanele RJ45 (raczej trzy, na dwóch się co prawda mieszczę, ale z logicznym rozplanowaniem gorzej)
- stary router cisco (bardziej do zabawy niż z potrzeby, ale mam, to gdzieś go trzeba władować)
- rackowy wspornik do łączówek KRONE LSA+ na których chcę rozkrosować wszelkie instalacje niskonapięciowe (prócz ethernetu oczywiście)
- elementy telewizji kablowej 
- i jeszcze niezbędny zapas miejsca na wszelkie późniejsze wynalazki, które mi z całą pewnością przyjdą do głowy
... to tego miejsca na ostatnią pozycję, jak sobie kiedyś to rozrysowałem wcale tak dużo nie zostaje.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Krótka notka dziś, tak tylko, żeby nasz dziennik gdzieśtam z forumowych czeluści spowrotem na pierwszą stronę wypchnąć.

Był dziś dekarz poprawić cieknące obróbki przy kominach. Był, poprawił, podobno powinno być już dobrze, ale przy okazji radosną nowinę nam objawił. Zwierzątko domowe mamy. Takie milusie, futrzaste, z modrymi oczkami... 

Kunę, jego mać!

Zamieszkała sobie w dachu, póki co jedynie wystające brzegi uszczelnień zjadła. Dekarz mówi, że folii położonej na pełnym deskowaniu zeżreć nie powinna, że ona tam na wróble i tym podobne zwierzątka usiłujące się w dachu chować poluje, ale ja tam wolę prewencyjne działania. Liczne na forum wątki antykunowe przeczytałem, będzie wojna!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Piękny dziś dzień był i planowałem sobie, że posiedzę na budowie do oporu, popychając do przodu zaległości. Niestety z różnych przyczyn nie było mi dane, trzeba się było z budowy zabierać już o 15-tej. 
Niemniej cośtam zrobiłem. Np kolejne okna, nowe modele, w całości wpuszczone w glify, nieprzeszkadzające tynkarzom. 

Model klasyczny:


I model specjalny do większego okna wystawionego wprost na wichry i zawieje, ze szprosami. Bałagan na podłodze to pozostałości po moim okładaniu styropianem okolic okien wykuszowych, tak jakoś nie było kiedy tego sprzątnąć...


I dalej miałem nadzieję zrobić kompletny wodkan w kuchni, zdążyłem tylko kan:



Jedno z tych podejść to będzie zlew a drugie - zmywarka. Które będzie które - sami jeszcze nie wiemy. W jednej koncepcji zlew jest dokładnie w świetle okna, a zmywarka na ścianie po lewo (i wtedy szlauch spustowy za szafką pójdzie do lewego podejścia), druga koncepcja przewiduje zlew narożny, a zmywarkę w ciągu szafek pod oknem. Obecnie w rankingu prowadzi koncepcja druga, przewagę ma na tyle znaczną, że pewnie wygra, niemniej na wszelki wypadek przyłącza zrobię uniwersalne: oba w pełnej średnicy i przy obu będzie i ciepła woda i zimna.
Kwestią sporną okazała się ich wysokość. Podejścia pod umywalki robiłem na wysokości pół metra, bo tak sobie wymierzyłem w obecnym mieszkaniu, że tak jest optymalnie. I tą kuchnię z rozpędu machnąłem tak samo. Kiedy to kułem, małżonka, generalnie na każdą wykutą w ścianie bruzdę patrząca się krzywo i z przeświadczeniem, że za chwilę dom się zawali, bo jego konstrukcja się osłabia, cały czas powtarzała, że po co tak wysoko, po co tak głęboko, skoro to za szafki ma iść. I co? Głębokości nie popuszczę, ale z wysokością wykrakała. Zmierzyłem zlew w obecnej kuchni i jego syfon i wyszło mi, że te 50cm od docelowej posadzki, to o jakieś 20 za wysoko jest. Trzeba będzie poprawić...

Śladów kuny, przynajmniej takich widocznych gołym okiem bez podnoszenia dachówek brak. Po lekturze licznych muratorowych wątków o kunach jestem delikatnie podłamany, ciesząc się jednocześnie bardzo z decyzji zrobienia dachu z pełnym deskowaniem, dach bez deskowania kuna potrafi zmasakrować, straszne szkody przy tym robiąc (ocieplenie, folia...). Niemniej trzeba będzie przy robieniu poddasza BARDZO pilnować, żeby absolutnie wszelkie dziury umożliwiające kunie dostanie się pod deski zostały zatkane. Wentylacja międzydeskowa to odstępy po centymetrze, przez to się chyba bydlak nie przeciśnie?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Postępów brak, bo i czasu na robotę brak, ale jedna ważna sprawa wymaga odnotowania.

Otóż począwszy od północy dnia dzisiejszego możemy spać już spokojnie. I niczego się nie obawiać. No wypisz wymaluj jak to typowe, szczęśliwe małżeństwo z reklam towarzystw ubezpieczeniowych. 

Albowiem dołączyliśmy właśnie do grona takich szczęśliwych małżeństw. I to nie ważne, że przez najbliższych ileś lat nie będzie nas stać na wakacje na Teneryfie, a z podróży, to najwyżej za te cudne emerytury z drugiego filaru OFE popłyniemy sobie w rejs balią po przedpokoju, bo i tak możemy być szczęśliwi, ponieważ:
-  gdyby terroryści porwali samolot. I w tym samolocie doszło do zamachu przestępczego. W wyniku czego nastąpiłaby eksplozja. A zaraz potem implozja. I ów statek powietrzny by upadł. A w wyniku wiania silnego wiatru nie tylko upadł ale i uderzył. W nasz DOM. A i jeszcze bardzo ważne: po drodze musiałby w niego walnąć piorun, zapomniałbym... 
Ale do rzeczy: jak już by ten statek powietrzny z terrorystami na pokładzie, po zamachu, eksplozji, implozji i uderzeniu pioruna, zniesiony silnym wiatrem upadł na nasz dom i wskutek tego upadku powstałby pożar, to choćby na ten pożar spadł potem grad jak kurze jaja i wszystko zrównałby z ziemią, to... to nasze towarzystwo ubezpieczeniowe i tak będzie musiało nam oddać... samolot? Nieee, chyba furmankę? No kurcze, chyba czegoś nie zrozumiałem z tego ubezpieczenia...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Hydraulika na parterze jest "prawie" zakończona   :big grin:  

Słowo "prawie" rozwinę za chwile, póki co raport fotograficzny:

Kuchnia w trakcie prac:



I zrobiona:


Zbliżenie na najdalszy punkt całej parterowej odnogi wraz z odejściem recyrkulacji:


Na tym zbliżeniu widać ślady po wcześniejszych, za wysoko wykutych bruzdach, pisałem o tym dwa wpisy do dziennika temu. Podejścia kanalizacji już poprawione, wykucia zostały.

A o co chodzi z tym "prawie"? Ano o cztery drobiazgi. które trzeba zrobić na parterze, żeby już z czystym sumieniem napisać: "parter zrobiony!":
- poprawić podejścia do umywalki w łazience na parterze. Mierząc szczegółowo jak to jest zrobione w naszym obecnym mieszkaniu doszedłem do wniosku, że punkty przyłączeniowe poniżej wlotu kanalizacji mogą być jednak za nisko, a ponieważ obecnie ich przesunięcie mnie kosztuje chwilę czasu i dwie mufki, przesunę.
- poprawić szacht w tejże łazience. Dziś zamocowałem wreszcie w tym szachcie na porządnie rury i okazało się, że jeden zawór mi o 3cm wystaje z linii. Niby nie jest to istotne, bo i tak będzie zamknięte w szafce i nie będzie widać, ale mnie drażni. Poprawię. Koszt to też jedna mufka więcej (bo muszę rozciąć rurę i ją zgrzać na nowo po wycięciu tych 3cm) i konieczność zgrzewania rur wewnątrz szachtu, a więc w bardzo niewygodnym miejscu (posturę mam informatyczną, a mieszczę się tam ledwo ledwo).
- wykonać podejścia do zlewu "gospodarczego" w kotłowni
- i ostatnie "prawie", najważniejsze: podłączyć całe to cholerstwo do wodociągu. Obecnie miejsce podłączenia wygląda tak:



A ma wyglądać... no odrobinkę inaczej   :Wink2:   Przez chwile miałem tutaj pomysł wyedytowania tego zdjęcia i dorysowania na nim kreskami, co tam będzie, ale to była tylko chwilka, zaraz mi przeszło.Tak więc mogę póki co napisać, że tam będzie rozdział na wodę domową i gospodarczą, dwa zawory, filtr siatkowy (i gdyby była potrzeba - miejsce na normalny filtr w baniaku 10"). Zawór czerpalny będzie nadal, tylko odrobinkę inaczej zainstalowany.

Jeszcze jedno zdjęcie, z przyczyną rozjechania się zaworów w szachcie w łazience:



I na koniec ciekawostka:
Małżonkę moją koszmary ostatnio straszne męczą, w koszmarach tych cała rodzina kolejno wypada przez niezabezpieczone niczym balkony. I tak przynajmniej ze dwa razy (bo balkonów jest dwa). I stanowczo zażądała (żona, nie rodzina) "cośztymzrobienia", dla niepoznaki jedynie zasłaniając się wyższą koniecznością zrobienia tego jeszcze przed ociepleniem domu styropianem, ponieważ po styropianie będzie trudniej.

No i co zrobić? Trzeba się za balustradami rozglądać. Bo żarty żartami, ale chyba faktycznie przed styropianami te balustrady prościej będzie instalować.

J.

----------


## manieq82

yyyy ja tez tak miałem
zadzwoniłem do gościa od balustrad, (miały być takie z kwasówki) sie umówiłem i wysłałem zdjęcia
koleś "O ale pan dopiero ociepla" 
ja: "No"
ON: "No to Pan zadzwoni jak Pan skończy, zrobi docelową wylewke i ułoży płytki czy co tak będzie Pan chciał"
ja: "yyyyy"
On: " Bo widzi Pan ja zrobię barierkę a potem płytkarz będzie Panu docinał płytki, ja sie przymocuję do wylewki będzie mocno a i przez styropian do ściany też zakotwimy, a nawet i czasami nie kotwimy jak więcej słupków i stoi sztywno"
ja: "yy no dobra"

tu jeszcze chwila nastapiła dyskusja na temat ceny, poglądów politycznych i jak to tam sie żyje nam obojgu (zaznaczam dzwoniłem do gościa pierwszy raz i na oczy go nie widziałem)
po tak miłej 10 minutowej konwersacji (z czego minuta na temat barierek) odłożyłem sprawę do wiosny jak 
a: będzie już tynk - na razie jest siatka klej
b: będą wykończone te balkoniki

aalbo najlepiej sam zadzwoń, chyba że trafisz na kolesia co na razie nie ma żadnej roboty  :smile: 

czołgiem

----------


## Jarek.P

No to zgłupłem w tym momencie. Odłożenie tego na potem to dla mnie sama radość ("eee, to się póóóóźniej zrobi..."    i tak ze cztery lata   :Wink2:   ), ale z drugiej strony, tak na chłopski rozum - mocowanie przez styropian wymagałoby zakończenia rury jakąś stopą z każdej strony, brzydkie to będzie. 

A ten Twój balustradziarz to ktoś polecany? Mogę prosić o podrzucenie na priv namiarów?

J.

----------


## manieq82

znacy sie stopą - na balkonie będziesz miał wylewkę, a do ściany jeśli już to wiercą przez styro, wstawiaja kołek i wkręcają zwykły pręt - do tego dospawują w moim przypadku dalej rurkę plus jakiś kołnierzyk maskujący
ale jak mówił można bez mocowania w ścianie - zależy od wielkości i krztałtu barierki i co za tym idzie ilości mocowań do podłoża

a polecany - eee nie wiem znalazłem go na allegro - wszyscy robią te barierki tak samo  :smile: 
http://allegro.pl/show_user_auctions.php?uid=13386747
mnie interesuje tak jak zdjęcie 25, 27 tutaj

zadzwoń może tobie powie co innego   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale u mnie balustrada ma być mocowana do czoła balkonu, ne od wierzchu płyty.

Za namiary dzięki, jak u Ciebie się sprawdzi, będziemy mieli typa do balustrady na schody wewnątrz, ale na balkonach my chcemy zupełnie inny dizajn   :Wink2:  bardziej w stronę kutych balustrad niż nierdzewnych. 
Dla pełnej jasności: przez "kute balustrady" absolutnie nie chcę powiedzieć, że marzą nam się balustrady z kręconego w spiralki pręta, z wykutymi z jednego kawałka metalu różami, peoniami, lelijami wodnymi, orłem zrywającym się do lotu na każdej stronie balustrady i herbem rodowym (coś by się wymyśliło) na środku. Ot po prostu kwadratowe pionowe pręty wygięte w rozciągnięte znaki zapytania, pochwyt z rury, u dołu jakieś mocowanie i tyle. 
Małżonka moja szkicując tą balustradę co prawda powrysowywała w nią wzmocnienia powodujące, że gdyby kiedyś w łąkach okolicznych (byłych bagnach) odkryto utopiony poniemiecki pociąg pancerny (np. ten z bursztynową komnatą w wagonach) i szukano w pobliżu czegoś solidnego do zaczepienia wyciągarki, ta nasza balustrada (gdyby ją zrobić w tej formie) byłaby idealna, ale żona już tak ma, że woli przezbroić niż niedozbroić, ja natomiast myślę, że same te pionowe pręty, zwłaszcza przy tak krótkiej i mocowanej bokami do ściany balustradzie wystarczą.

Akurat nie mogę znaleźć nic w "naszym" typie góglem, żeby pokazać, ale generalna zasada ma być taka, że balustrada ma być "brzuchata" i być mocowana do brzegu płyty balkonowej, nie od wierzchu. A że brzeg ma być również ocieplony (cienko, ale jednak), to jakby nie patrzeć, przez styropian mocowanie będzie. Balkony nasze widać na wcześniejszych zdjęciach, to krótkie języczki stanowiące jakiśtam wycinek koła, raczej krótki, więc mocowanie do ściany będzie niezbędne.

J.

----------


## manieq82

no ja dałem na okrągło 12 na balkony, skontaktuj się z takim "fachowcem" od balkonów, myślę że stopa z bolcem przykręcona do czoła, i wystający tylko pręt wystarczy aby reszte zrobić później
kwestia grubości tego pręta coby dobrać do ciężaru tego czołgu  :Lol:  
zaś nie rozumiem twych obaw co do mocowania do ściany to tak jak pisałem - nawet jak masz styro - wywiercą, wsadzą kołek i wkrecą w niego jaki grubaśny  pręt i do niego resztę barierki przykręcą/przyspawają
o jak rynny...

no ale to moja fanaberia jest - lepiej się skontaktuj z "fachowcem"  :smile:  

pozdrawiam

ps. szukam jakiejś używanej szafki 19" tak koło 15-20 U
na allegro same nowe za duże pieniendze  :sad:  - swoją odzyskałeś czy zakupiłeś gdzieś  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak też planuję zrobić. Tylko tego fachowca jeszcze nie mam, ale kilka namiarów jest, obdzwonię, popytam, wyciągnę średnią ważoną, dostosuję się.

A co do racków - mój, to używaniec własną piersią wybroniony od wywiezienia na złom   :big grin:  
Stara, porządna ZPASowska konstrukcja, ale sama rama bez boczków i pleców, tylko z postumentem i dachem, a do tego eleganckie drzwi, z pełnej płyty z dymionego szkła hartowanego, jeszcze z klejonym srebrnym "szprosem"   :cool:  
Boki i plecy mi niepotrzebne, szafa trafi do specjalnie nań projektowanej wnęki, ale te drzwi (i widoczne zzań migające rzędy światełek)... to będzie pokazowy element wystroju holu na poddaszu   :Lol:  Najwyżej ten szpros będę musiał zreanimować, bo trochę przytarty jest u dołu.

15-20U niestety nie mam na zbyciu, ani na oku. Ale pilnuj allegro, tam czasem się zdarzają używane po rozsądnych cenach.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wczoraj zakończyłem hydraulikę na parterze. 
Łącznie z (prawie) wszystkimi poprawkami, o których wspominałem tydzień temu, a "prawie" ponieważ cały czas nie jest wykonane podłączenie tej instalacji do wodociągu, chcę to zostawić sobie na koniec. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że jak już podłączę, to będzie strasznie kusiło, żeby choć na momencik wodę w instalację puścić. Po zrobieniu kolejnego fragmentu - znów. A niestety, zima jest. I potem będzie problem z dokładnym jej spuszczeniem, żeby zaworów kulowych nie porozsadzało. Więc po co? Się zrobi całość, się dopiero podłączy, sprawdzi, przetestuje, na koniec spuści wodę i tyle. Cała akcja będzie jednorazowo wykonana, a nie po zakończeniu każdej gałązki.

Z ciekawostek: nasz sublokator futrzany, kuna znaczy się, która się do nas wprowadziła, chyba nam zaczyna dawać do zrozumienia. No rewir znaczyć bydlę jedno zaczęło. Że niby tu jest jego i mamy stąd spadać, bo przeszkadzamy. Wczoraj na powitanie miałem uwitą kupkę na środku salonu, dziś (byliśmy na moment całą rodziną) kupka z kolei była w pokoju naszego Wyjątka. 
I co ja mam, kurczę, robić? Zachować się jak na prawdziwego samca przystało, podjąć wyzwanie i też oznaczyć teren, pokazując przy okazji kunie, że z taką kupką jak ona robi, to ona sobie może... no, że Cienki Bolek w te klocki w każdym razie jest? 
Dobra, nie ma sprawy, ale my tam w końcu kiedyś mieszkać chcemy. A ten rodzaj walki zakończyłby się chyba mniej więcej tak, jak przewidywany koniec konfliktu nuklearnego. Skala może byłaby odrobinkę inna, ale skutki podobne...

Z konkretów:
Dolna łazienka. Zwracam uwagę na podniesione wypusty do umywalki oraz na wyrównane zaworki odcinające (deska za nimi pełniła funkcję pomocniczą w trakcie zgrzewania i oczywiście zniknie, sam tam siedziałem, nie miał kto przytrzymać na równo i musiałem sobie jakoś radzić):



Pomieszczenie gospodarcze, okresowo nazywane kotłownią, choć z oporami pewnymi, bo kotłownia jakoś tak odruchowo kojarzy się z brudnym piecem węglowym, usmolonymi węglowym pyłem ścianami i plątaniną rur i zaworów, a nasza kotłownia ma mieć pytki na ścianach i być również pralnią i suszarnią. M.in. białych rzeczy. No i piec będzie gazowy, nie węglowy (węglowego w naszym rejonie nielzja zresztą). A w pomieszczeniu miejsce na zlew gospodarczy i pralkę obok. Zlew gospodarczy ma dubeltowe podejścia baterii: standard obecny do baterii sztorcowej (czyli króćce pod blatem) oraz klasyczna klasyka: króćce nad zlewem, do klasycznej baterii ściennej - przewidziałem taką możliwość, bo cały czas się zastanawiam, czy taka wyżej zamontowana bateria nad zlewem gospodarczym, to nie będzie jednak lepsze rozwiązanie.



Tak, wiem, że krzywo, się pomocuje, będzie prosto, na razie to wszystko luźne jest i ułożenie rurek jest zwykle jakąśtam średnią grawitacji i ostatnich kilku potknięć o rury na podłodze. 
Flaszka stojąca obok, to aceton jest - tak dla jasności   :Wink2:  
Tu mam jeszcze małą zagwozdkę: robić osobne doprowadzenie kanalizy dla pralki (zostawiony zaślepiony wlot trójnika jest właśnie do jej wyprowadzenia, oczywiście przez redukcję), czy podłączać pralkę do syfonu zlewu? Pierwszy sposób porządniejszy, pralka wyrzucając wodę przynajmniej by nie bulgotała zlewem, więc pewnie jeszcze dorobię ten kawałek rurki, tylko małe "niechcemisię" się włączyło i bruździ  :smile:  
A ta cała kanalizacyjna rozgwiazda po lewo - wygląda groźnie, ale zabudowana ma być. Wystają z niej jeszcze końce:
- do kratki w podłodze (u dołu, przy styropianie)
- rewizja
- odprowadzenie do kondensatu z pieca.

Pisałem kiedyś, że dla zachowania logicznego układu hydrauliki podejście do zlewu w kotłowni poprowadzę przez garaż. I proszę: 



Rurki się musiały skrzyżować, bo planując wyprowadzenia do nich z łazienki (zza zaworów odcinających) niestety nie przemyślałem do końca ich rozmieszczenia, gdzie ciepła a gdzie zimna. Nie jest to problem, po prostu łuczek dołożyłem, ale jako jakieśtam potknięcie odnotowywuję.

Tak w ogóle, po tej robocie "temi rencami" zrobionej zaczynam rozumieć, dlaczego fachowcy hydraulicy pracę swoją liczą "za punkt" a nie np. za metr bieżący wykonanej instalacji. Prawda po prostu jest taka, że same rury, choćby i z milionem zakrętów, się kładzie piorunem, szybko, miło i bezproblemowo. A właśnie z punktami końcowymi jest problem, bo to trzeba rozmierzyć, rozplanować, rozkuć, przemyśleć, jak do nich podejść rurkami, żeby instalacja była potem przejrzysta a nie przypominała czegoś w stylu kłębka drutu. 
A właśnie, całkiem niedawno przeglądając konkurencyjne dzienniki budowy oglądałem taką instalację. Była robiona przez profesjonalistę i z dalszej części dziennika wynikało, że działała, budujący nie miał zastrzeżeń, ale Jeeeezuuuu, jak to wyglądało... Facet chyba 10 sekund nawet się nie zastanawiał nad kolejnością kładzionych rurek, po prostu jechał jak leci, najwyżej dokładając stosowną ilość łuczków i kolanek, żeby kolejną rurką poomijać położone wcześniej. Skromnie i absolutnie niesamochwalczo muszę sobie napisać, że jako amator w porównaniu z tym profesjonalistą wychodzę chyba lepiej   :big grin:  

Kontrola jakości w wykonaniu Wyjątka. Na pierwszym planie robocze buty niżej podpisanego, kiedyś bardzo dobre Salomony, obecnie coś, co dziecię nasze określa mianem "te obrzydłe adidasy"   :big grin:  


"Szefie, te rurkie, to chyba wyprostować trza!"


I jeszcze na koniec, żeby odejść odrobinkę od dominującej ostatnio w tym dzienniku hydrauliki: nasz ukochany i wymarzony lasek sosnowy wokół domu, w całej swej obecnej krasie, piękny, zdrowy, pomiędzy drzewami to chronione ze wszystkich sił przez małżonkę leśne poszycie...



I widok na Nasz Piękny Las z tarasu:


Drewno powoli znika, koza zżera je w straszliwym tempie, ale żeby owo tempo miało jakieś wyraźne odbicie w rozmiarze tych hałd naokoło domu po zimie, musiałbym tam palić całą zimę dzień w dzień, a niestety, seneda. Różne względy, od rodziny począwszy, na pracodawcy - kapitalistycznym wyzyskiwaczu skończywszy nie pozwalają, niestety. Zostają soboty i okazjonalnie wygospodarowane dni na robotę. Musze zresztą za takimi dniami się rozejrzeć, ponieważ mam twardy zamiar skończyć CAŁĄ hydraulikę jeszcze w tym roku, najchętniej przed świętami, a zostały obie łazienki na piętrze. W dwie soboty nie dam rady, jeszcze przynajmniej z jeden dzień ekstra będzie potrzebny.

J.

----------


## dixxl

Czytam Twój Dziennik od września i podziwiam zakres wykonanej własnoręcznie roboty. Osobne uznanie za chęć dzielenia się z innymi przemyśleniami i doświadczeniem. 
A teraz na temat. Kuny oczywiście kuna !!!
Nie będę udawał, że się na tym znam. Wiem tylko tyle ile kiedyś przeczytałem.
Nie mogłem jednak przypomnieć sobie gdzie to czytałem.
Aż dzisiaj olśnienie i jest.
http://wyborcza.pl/1,75476,7069015,Strach_na_kuny.html

Już sobie wyobrażam to stado borsuków biegających po Waszym Pięknym Lesie   :big grin: 
Elektronicznych borsuków oczywiście   :Wink2:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj dzięki wielkie za ten artykuł !!! (za miłe słowa oczywiście też  :smile:  )

Ta kuna póki co mi specjalnie nie przeszkadza, bo szkód jeszcze specjalnie nie ma w czym robić, ale to się w końcu zmieni i nie ukrywam, że na temat metod pozbycia się bydlaka z domu zastanawiam się już od pewnego czasu.

Rozpatruję zarówno trucizny (i tu szczerze mówiąc nie do końca wierzę wywiadowanemu w tym artykule człowiekowi, że kunę tak trudno jest otruć, bo "przyswajają" trucizny zasymilowane przez upolowane przez nie szczury, trochę ta teoria w moim odczuciu się kupy nie trzyma), jak i kupno porządnej żywołapki na kuny ale jak najbardziej myślałem i o zrobieniu solidnego generatora ultradźwięków.
Nawet mam z czego, ze dwa lata temu kupiłem na wyprzedaży za 10PLN dość dużego wyjca od alarmu, do niczego mi nie był potrzebny, kupiłem go "bo tak" a teraz się zastanawiam nad wywaleniem z niego oryginalnego generatora a zabudowaniem innego. 
Myślałem co prawda o prostym generowaniu ultradźwięków, najwyżej nie w monotonny sposób, a z modulowaną częstotliwością, może też amplitudą... nie wiem, kombinowałbym. W końcu co mam do stracenia, najwyżej kuna się nie wyniesie i najwyżej sąsiad będzie się zastanawiał, dlaczego jego piec[*] noc w noc wyje do księżyca  :wink: 
Ten wywiad jednak podsunął świetny pomysł z tymi nagraniami odgłosów borsuków, ciekawe czy takie coś da się wygóglać   :big grin:  

Tak więc ta Twoja wizja stada elektronicznych borsuków jest całkiem realna, ja myślę...   :Lol:  
[*] - tam miał być oczywiście pies, ale wizja pieca wyjącego w nocy do księżyca wydała mi się tak piękna, że nie poprawiam, jedynie przypisem opatrując   :Lol:  


A jak już robię wpis do dziennika, to przy okazji...

Siedzę w tej chwili na delegacji w Olsztynie, zesłany przez Złego Kapitalistycznego Wyzyskiwacza. Myślami, kiedy tylko nie jestem pochłonięty niuansami związanymi z równoczesnym reinstalowaniem ośmiu serwerów naraz (swoją drogą ciekawie się taką symultankę robi  :wink:  ), jestem oczywiście na budowie i zacząłem się mocno zastanawiać nad przebudowaniem przyłącza wodociągowego wykonanego nam przez STD Nasiłowski. To, co zrobili, wygląda tak: 



Jak nietrudno zauważyć, dołożenie na końcu kolanka celem zakręcenia całym interesem w dół powoduje, że rura schodzi niemal w świetle drzwi. Niby nie ma problemu, bo tam będzie jeszcze i tynk i futryna drzwiowa, ale gryzie mnie to. 
I zacząłem kombinować nad zaworem antyskażeniowym zamontowanym  zaraz za licznikiem zamiast na końcu (jak jest obecnie), a odcinającego już za kolankiem (mniejsza o szczegóły, to co wymyśliłem, byłoby ciut bardziej skomplikowane, generalnie chodzi mi o danie antyskażeniowca zaraz za licznikiem, co o dobre 10cm pozwoli skrócić długość tej sztangi). Formalny wymóg prostego odcinka za wodomierzem o długości minimum trzech średnic będzie spełniony, ale dochodzą jeszcze wymogi mniej formalne, niestety. Pytany o to STD Nasiłowski powiedział, że inspektor wodociągów może nie odebrać, bo wg wymogów "Wodociągu Mareckiego" za licznikiem musi być podobno najpierw zawór odcinający. Cóż, trzeba spytać inspektora...
Jutro!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i teraz będę miał zajęcie na nadchodzące wieczory...

Pierwsze, co znalazłem szukając w necie odgłosów wydawanych przez borsuki:

"Para odbywających gody borsuków stała się przyczyną policyjnej obławy, ponieważ wydawane przez oba zwierzaki namiętne odgłosy zostały uznane przez przechodniów za krzyk napastowanej kobiety.
Zorganizowana w zachodnich Niemczech akcja ratunkowa zakończyła się na leśnej polance, na której dwa borsuki z zapałem zajmowały się przedłużaniem gatunku." (niestety, źródła brak, ktoś to podawał na jakimś forum jako ciekawostkę)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

W każdym razie po przeczytaniu tej notki i uświadomieniu sobie, że odgłosy borsucze to jednak nie ultradźwięki, tylko coś wyraźnie słyszalnego i przypominającego... powiedzmy, że kobiece krzyki, i że ja to chcę ze sporą mocą na pustej działce zacząć dzień i noc emitować, zacząłem się zastanawiać.... 
...
...
...
"kurczę, zamiast wyjca piezo od alarmu trzeba będzie normalną kolumnę głośnikową dać"  :wink: 


Potem jednak znalazłem tą stronę:
http://www.entertonement.com/collections/41243/Badger

I teraz się zastanawiam, czy tamta notka to bzdura wyssana z palca, czy niemieckie kobiety jednak jakieś naprawdę inne są? Niby język niemiecki jest twardy i mało dźwięczny, ale bez przesady u licha...

J. (z kształtującą się już wizją "elektronicznego borsuka")

----------


## dixxl

No wiedziałem jak nakręcić Tobie sprężynę.
Gdybym borsuka nazwał mechanicznym nawet byś palcem nie kiwnął, ale skoro "elektroniczny" no to już    ho !!!  ho !!!!

Co do odgłosów to zarówno borsuki jak i kobiety z kraju niemieckiego z pewnością w trakcie przedłużania gatunku wydają odgłosy zupełnie inne od codziennych.
Szczególnie odgłosy borsuków broniących swojego terytorium są zdecydowanie inne (Niemek zresztą też). 

Zdecydowanie mp3 i głośnik/kolumna.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Co do odgłosów to zarówno borsuki jak i kobiety z kraju niemieckiego z pewnością w trakcie przedłużania gatunku wydają odgłosy zupełnie inne od codziennych.
> Szczególnie odgłosy borsuków broniących swojego terytorium są zdecydowanie inne (Niemek zresztą też).


W takim razie pozostaje się tylko zastanowić, czy od borsuczych odgłosów nie byłoby lepsze nagranie Niemki broniącej terytorium   :big grin:  

Albo... stare RFNowskie filmy "dla dorosłych" chyba jeszcze są dostępne? Nawet nie trzebaby kombinować z zapewnieniem zmienności dźwięku, po prostu by się żywcem ścieżkę dźwiękową filmu puściło   :Lol:  

J. (z wizją "ja , ja, ich kome, ich kome" straszącego wszystko, co żyje w okolicy)

----------


## dixxl

A Ty napewno chcesz tylko kunę pogonić ?     :ohmy:

----------


## Jarek.P

> A Ty napewno chcesz tylko kunę pogonić ?


No wiesz... jakby się sprawdziło, to może i na kosztach alarmu i monitoringu bym zaoszczędził  :wink: 

J. (z godną Kononowicza wizją "Totalnego Odstraszacza Wszystkiego")

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do kuny jeszcze - małpa ewidentnie usiłuje nam dać do zrozumienia, znowu były w domu porozmieszczane tu i ówdzie o takie pamiątki:



Zdjęcie małe celowo, w końcu tu akurat widok wyrazisty i szczegółowy jest zbędny  :wink: 
Co ciekawsze, były one porozkładane w takich miejscach, gdzie wcześniej np. robiąc coś leżałem jakiś czas na wylewce. I pewnie bydlątku "obco" pachniało. I co ja mam zrobić? To, co mi moja atawistyczna część instynktu podpowiada i siknąć na każde takie miejsce moczem?
czy może zadzwonić do zoo i pogadać z nimi, czy by nie odstąpili mi odrobiny gnoju z czyszczenia klatki borsuków? Generator wydający odgłosy Niemk... TFU!!! borsuka broniącego terytorium będzie, ale zanim go zrobię trochę minie, a przez ten czas wolałbym, żeby bydlątko się za bardzo nie przywiązywało do miejsca.

Co do prac - wizualnie dziś zrobiłem niewiele, ale sam się pocieszam, że była to najgorsza część i że licząc nakład pracy jest to spokojnie połowa górnej głównej łazienki. 
Ano, po odkuciu z podłogi wszystkich licznych nadlewek z zaprawy i ogólnym jej uprzątnięciu zrobiłem w zasadzie tylko (i aż) tyle:



To będzie szacht odcinający tej łazienki. Całość za zabudową z GK, oczywiście za stosownymi drzwiczkami. Rurki podobnie jak na dole prowizorycznie i przejściowo mocowane do tymczasowej deski, ale teraz to jest zrobione profesjonalnie, trytytkami  :smile: 

Dla niezorientowanych od razu info: trytytki, to plastikowe paski montażowe, nazwa pochodzi od dźwięku wydawanego przez nie przy ich zaciąganiu. Spotkałem się kiedyś z komentarzem, że trytytki to chyba przy robotach z publicznych zamówień są wykorzystywane, bo jak to jest w normalnym tempie zaciągane, to nie robi trytytytytyt tylko dzzzzzzt  :wink:  U mnie tam robiły trytytytyt a czasem nawet tryt....tryt... bo trzeba było dobrze porozmieszczać, a nie zaciągać na wyścigi.

I tak zresztą po ostatnich popadaniach w samozachwyt, jaki to ja już świetny hydraulik jestem, zostałem samoistnie przeczołgany po własnych błędach. Pomyliła mi się kolejność rurek w tym szachcie i w rezultacie musiałem go robić od nowa, bo pierwotny sie nie kwalifikował do pokazywania. Może nie przypominał tego:



Ale i wiele mu nie brakowało. Po błędach i wypaczeniach zostało mi tyle:



Ale i to się pewnie gdzieś wykorzysta, a nawet jeśli coś zostanie, to żaden koszt w końcu, kolanko 40gr kosztuje. 
Ciąg dalszy jutro i ciekaw jestem, czy zdołam tą łazienkę skończyć, tak jak sobie planuję. Bo już i tak widzę, że te trzy dni, o których wspominałem to mało będzie. Gdybym tą łazienkę skończył jutro, to na ostatnią dawałoby to też dwa dni i wtedy skończenie hydrauliki w tym roku (w łazienkach, bez przyłączania całości do wodociągu) byłoby realne.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Uuuch, zrobiłem!   :Lol:  

Dziś niestety było dość zimno, termometr w samochodzie wskazywał -1 (minus jeden), natomiast wewnątrz domu, jeśli wierzyć pokazywanemu ileś wpisów temu termostatowi przeciwzamarzaniowemu (a który zawsze przyjechawszy na budowę podkręcam, żeby grzał, dzięki czemu mam potem ciepłą wodę do mycia), były jakieś 3-4 stopnie. 

Oczywiście, pierwsze, czym się zająłem, to:

Habemus Kozam!  :wink:  


Koza mimo, że grzeje jak licho, niestety na parterze stoi, a ja mam teraz robotę na piętrze. Radziłem sobie jak mogłem:



Zdjęcie generalnie pokazuje porządek po robocie, ale widać na nim poupychane styropianem (poprzyciskanym deskami) szczeliny w połaci dachowej, jak i starszy z całą pewnością ode mnie piecyk elektryczny typu "słoneczko", który wraz ze zgrzewarką do rur i oświetlającym całość halogenem dają mi coś koło 4,5kW mocy grzewczej  :Smile: 

W każdym razie zaraz po uporaniu się z ogrzewaniem została wzięta zgrzewarka w dłoń, flaszka z acetonem w drugą dłoń, obcinak do rur w trzecią dłoń i do dzieła! A oto i rzeczone dzieło w całej okazałości:




Po lewo będzie umywalka, na wprost kibelek, a po prawo - bidet (może będzie, może nie będzie, instalacja w każdym razie pod niego, jakby co, będzie gotowa). Pomiędzy kiblem a bidetem - zsyp brudnej bielizny na doł do kotłownio-pralni  :smile:  A gąszcz na podłodze - wynikowy. 
O tutaj tenże gąszcz z bliska:



Rurka kończąca się kolankiem i nie mająca dalszego ciągu, to recyrkulacja, ona zejdzie sobie na dół do kotłowni, ale to już w kolejnym dniu zrobię, ponieważ prościej mi zgrzać gotową sztangę, wsunąć do tej łazienki i zgrzać tutaj, niż wystawiać z niej (z łazienki) rurkę i się potem do niej dogrzewać w ciasnym szachcie. Tego kolejnego dnia również wywalę ową tymczasową deskę mocującą, a zamiast niej wstawię tam mocowanie rur z prawdziwego zdarzenia.

I ostatnie zdjęcie: podejście do wanny: 



W lewym dolnym rogu widać przepust przez strop, którym wyjdzie sobie kanalizacja do tej wanny. Doprowadzona jest pod sufitem piętro niżej, bo tam i tak będzie sufit podwieszany, a tu nie wyrobiłbym się w życiu z niezbędnym spadkiem.

Śladów kuny tym razem nie było.

J.

----------


## manieq82

> I jeszcze zbliżenie jednego elementu z tego zdjęcia, kolejna ciekawostka z cyklu "Horror BehaPowca":


witaj,
mógłbyś opisać jak to działa - jakiś termostat a przewody grzejne z czego - ze zwyłych przewodów?
potrzebuje u siebie cos takiego zdziałać i szukam pomysła - myśłałem o takich kablach jak w rynny ale drogie to to ...

Pozdr
Mariusz

----------


## Jarek.P

> witaj,
> mógłbyś opisać jak to działa - jakiś termostat a przewody grzejne z czego - ze zwyłych przewodów?
> potrzebuje u siebie cos takiego zdziałać i szukam pomysła - myśłałem o takich kablach jak w rynny ale drogie to to ...
> 
> Pozdr
> Mariusz


No cóż, ja to zrobiłem bezkosztowo, po prostu z tego, co miałem pod ręką. Bazą urządzenia są przewody grzejne, które kiedyś wyprułem z uszkodzonego masażera do stóp przed jego wyrzuceniem na śmie.... yyyy.... no, do takiego najbliższego, zgodnego z zasadami Łunijnowo Sajuza punktu utylizacji elektrośmieci  :wink: , ponieważ stwierdziłem, że "to się może przydać". I przydało się. Do tego doszedł termostat, który po prostu miałem i parę drobiazgów w stylu łączówek czy neonówki sygnalizującej grzanie.

Jako majsterklepka i czynny zawodowo elektronik pierdoły potrzebne do wykonania takiej instalacji miałem pod ręką, ale jeśli chciałbyś to wszystko kupić, to już niestety trzeba pokombinować. Na pewno nie możesz wykorzystać zwykłych przewodów w roli grzejnych, do tego są potrzebne specjalne.
Najprościej byłyby Ci wykorzystać przewód grzejny samoregulujący (czyli nie wymagający termostatu, o mocy grzania samoczynnie dostosowującej się do temperatury), o coś takiego:
http://www.allegro.pl/item847886341_...do_rur_2m.html

a tu większej mocy, a tańszy:
http://www.allegro.pl/item818880938_...vent20_2m.html

Ewentualnie w wersjach terraryjnych:
http://www.allegro.pl/item845465817_...onowy_50w.html
http://www.allegro.pl/item839799502_...7m_okazja.html

Są o wiele tańsze, niestety nie mają termostatu i musiałbyś coś wykombinować. Jeśli jesteś na budowie regularnie, można po prostu bez termostatu, jak jest zimno to włączyć i niech działa nonstop, przy takich mocach nic się nie przegrzeje ani nie zagotuje.

U mnie łączna moc moich przewodów to 80W, jest nimi owinięte jakieś półtora metra rury, począwszy od jakichś 50cm w ziemi (głębiej stwierdziłem, że nie ma sensu, to i tak jest w piance, za izolowaną styrodurem ścianką fundamentową, a od gruntu temperatura stabilna jest), skończywszy na końcówce z licznikiem i zaworami, tam jest owinięte trochę gęściej. Te 80W to aż za dużo, z rury po odkręceniu kranu leci normalnie gorąca woda i to w takiej ilości, że spokojnie można ręce umyć.

J.

----------


## krzyk123

Tu jest niedrogi termostat:
http://www.allegro.pl/item849194100_...da_35_35c.html

Do tego kabel grzejny do terrarium:
http://www.allegro.pl/item850396970_...terrarium.html

I za 80zł jest zgrabny zestaw antyzamrożeniowy  :wink: 

Pzdr

----------


## Saskja

Dzień dobry. Ja tu pierwszy raz. Pięknie, tak w lesie dom stawiać. Ależ będziecie mieli żywiczny zapach śpiąc przy otwartych oknach... Samo zdrowie!
Zazdraszczam!

----------


## Jarek.P

> Dzień dobry. Ja tu pierwszy raz. Pięknie, tak w lesie dom stawiać. Ależ będziecie mieli żywiczny zapach śpiąc przy otwartych oknach... Samo zdrowie!
> Zazdraszczam!


A dziękuję, dziękuję, na to właśnie liczymy, choć niestety dom w lesie ma też i swoje złe strony:
- całe, liczne zoo usiłujące mieszkać wraz z nami, zaczynające się od legionów pająków a póki co na kunie kończące
- igliwie bardzo skutecznie zapychające rynny i obróbki blacharskie, do wybierania kilka razy w roku, niestety.
- każda silniejsza wichura będzie połączona z nerwowym spoglądaniem na sufit poddasza i zastanawianiem się, czy któreś drzewo tym razem poleci wprost na dach, czy jeszcze nie. Tak, dom ubezpieczony, ale co z tego...
Te drzewa niby stoją tam jakieś 40 lat (licząc po słojach) i niejedną wichurę przeżyły, ale obecnie są i bardziej odsłonięte i niektóre mają korzenie podcięte, więc realne ryzyko jest.

Ale i tak zgodnie z żoną twierdzimy, że dom z obejściem "jak na wczasach" jest tego wart   :cool:  
Ech, tylko żeby ten las zaczął być wreszcie na powrót do lasu podobny...

J.

----------


## manieq82

dzięki za porady
nigdy nie miałem w ręcach takiego przewodu więc lajkonik jestem - ja bardziej IT ogarniam  :smile: 
ale już mi lepiej  :smile:  znaczy doinformowany bardziej
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

I kolejny odcinek dziennika
Narobić, to ja się dziś nie narobiłem za dużo, temperatura mnie odstraszyła. 
Rano na termometrze balkonowym mieliśmy -13.3, a jak w południe jechałem na budowę, samochodowy wskazywał -10. Tak więc nastawiony byłem na to, że pewnie tylko posiedzę tam chwilę i tyle, ale niestety, to tak się nie da, wrodzone poczucie obowiązku (hehe) połączone z prozaicznym faktem, że te roboty sprawiają mi wielką przyjemność, nie pozwoliły na lenistwo   :cool:  

Najpierw jednak pozachwycałem się zimową scenerią. Oto i ona:







Przyjrzawszy się ostatniemu zdjęciu można u dołu na śniegu zobaczyć ciekawostkę: ścieżki wydeptane przez nasze domowe zwierzątko, które nawiasem mówiąc znów zostawiło w domu pamiątki, tym razem oflankowało schody: u góry i u dołu.
Na samej działce śladów kunich było mnóstwo, oprócz kunich chyba zając. Znaczy ja harcerzem kiedyśtam byłem, ale harcerzem miejskim, nie leśnym, sprawności tropiciela nigdy nie zdobywałem, jednak jeśli w okolicy jest mnóstwo zajęcy i coś zostawia ślady ewidentnie "kicające", to co to może być jak nie zając?
No i trzeci rodzaj sladów, którego niestety nie potrafię wytłumaczyć inaczej, jak wizytą UFO. O, proszę:



Na obu zdjęciach widać ścieżkę wydeptaną przez kunę, a obok niej coś, co wygląda, jakby ktoś wziął zrzynek deski i delikatnie, najwyżej na 2-3 mm "stemplował" jej czołem w śniegu. Na zdjęciu tego może wyraźnie nie widać, ale to były równo odciśnięte prostokąty, absolutnie bez zaokrąglonych rogów, w dwóch rozmiarach: bardziej podłużnym, oraz bardziej "klockowym". Na ślady zwierzęce nie wyglądało toto absolutnie, po pierwsze dlatego, że nie ma chyba w przyrodzie zwierzęca z kanciastymi łapami, po drugie - ślady znikąd nie przychodziły, ani nigdzie nie prowadziły, po prostu były sobie w tym miejscu. 
Jedyne, co mi przychodzi do głowy, to duże ptaszysko (srok tam pełno jest), które coś usiłowało "ukraść" i trochę nie mogło tego czegoś udźwignąć, w rezultacie stemplując tym po śniegu. 
Nic, najprawdopodobniej zostanie to zapisane w "Wielkiej Księdze Niewyjaśnionych Tajemnic Domu w Lesie"   :big grin:  

A z konkretów: po pierwsze, system podgrzewania rur się sprawdził! Jechałem dziś na budowę z "pewną taką nieśmiałością", poważnie zastanawiając się nad dwiema prawdopodobnymi sytuacjami:
1) rura wodociągowa pęknięta, wnętrze zamarznięte, całe przyłącze szlag trafił
2) j.w., ale z dodatkową atrakcją polegająca na wylewie wody po pęknięciu rury i znajdującej się w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym miniaturze lodowca grenlandzkiego

Na szczęście jednak na miejscu powitała mnie świecąca raźnie neonówka sygnalizująca fakt grzania, a woda w rurze cały czas ciepła  :smile:  Już nie mocno gorąca, jak przy dodatnich temperaturach a jedynie ciepła (nie ledwie ciepła, nie bardzo ciepła, po prostu ciepła), ale jeśli uznać, że miała ze 35 stopni, a za oknem jest -10 to i tak widać, że do poziomu temperatur gdzieś a'la środkowa Syberia przy niezbyt silnej zimie nie mam się czego obawiać  :smile: 

Napaliwszy dziś w kozie, jak wyżej wspominałem, najpierw chciałem tylko posiedzieć chwilę, obejść kąty i wracać, potem jednak przyszło mi do głowy, że wymierzę sobie miejsce na szacht do trzeciej i ostatniej łazienki. Jak już go jednak wymierzyłem, to nie wytrzymałem, polecałem po mesel, młotek i zacząłem kuć. A jak już zacząłem, to za chwile poszedłem po młotowiertarkę i w rezultacie wykułem całość. O, proszę:

Tu będzie szacht z zaworami do trzeciej łazienki. 



Łazienka znajdować się będzie za ścianą, a to, co widać na zdjęciu, to sfotografowane z hallu na poddaszu coś a'la przedpokoik prowadzący do pokoju gościnnego. Zawory będą dostępne na jego ścianie, bo tu nie będą ani razić ani przeszkadzać, podczas gdy w łazience nie za bardzo było na nie miejsce. Jedyne wchodzące w grę, to był środek ściany widoczny centralnie po wejściu do łazienki, a to nam niezbyt pasowało.

A to już sama łazienka, zdjęcie z drzwi wejściowych, po prawo będzie natrysk, u dołu widać przebicie na rury zasilające łazienkę w wodę, obok niego przepust przez strop z kanalizacją brodzika, a na wprost będzie umywalka.



I to tyle, dalszy ciąg - mam nadzieję we wtorek.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

W międzyczasie budowlana dygresja będzie, dotycząca naszego obecnego mieszkania.
Mieszkamy bowiem obecnie w blokach, popełnionych jakieś 9 lat temu przez najbardziej chyba znaną i najbardziej kontrowersyjną firmę deweloperską w Polsce. Ja nie będę jej nazwy wymieniał, ja powiem tylko, że w ogólnosąsiedzkich dyskusjach na naszym forum osiedlowym posługiwaliśmy się zwyczajową nazwą wynikającą z ogółu naszych uczuć do firmy, brzmiała ona: "Jot WAŁ"

Kupowałem od nich mieszkanie jeszcze jako kawaler, robiłem to z pełną świadomością, że budują tanio, byle jak i z byle czego. Dlaczego więc kupiłem? Ano dlatego, że w interesującym mnie zakresie cenowym, lokalizacyjnym i powierzchniowym następna na liście była firma oferująca podobne mieszkanie w odrobinkę lepszej lokalizacji za cenę ponad 30 tys wyższą i z terminem oddania dobry rok późniejszym. No i zostawały jeszcze na rynku spółdzielnie (od których chciałem się trzymać jak najdalej) oraz firmy typu "Pan Józek ze śfagrem - pol, import-export", co do których nie miałem śmiałości. A Jot WAŁ przy całej swojej kontrowersyjności przynajmniej budował, robił to dość terminowo, bankructwo mu nie groziło, a jakość - no cóż, budowę swojego mieszkania wizytowałem regularnie od kiedy tylko się zdecydowałem (blok miał wtedy stan surowy), robiłem to samodzielnie i całkowicie nielegalnie, ale na takiej wielkiej budowie osoba poruszająca się pewnym krokiem, wyposażona w twardy notatnik i poziomicę wejdzie niezatrzymywana właściwie wszędzie. I generalnie nie miałem dużych zastrzeżeń, budowane było z byle czego i byle jak, ale ja nie planowałem w tym mieszkaniu do końca życia mieszkać, to miało być na kilka lat jedynie. A zaoszczędzone 30 tysięcy (plus opłaty za rok dłuższego wynajmu mieszkania) wolałem włożyć w wykończenie.

Decyzji nie żałuję, ale czasem na Jot WAŁ jednak klnę. Kląłem jak szewc na okno, które przy każdej wichurze wyło jak całe stado dusz potępionych (wyobraźcie sobie takie dość głośne: uuuuuuu.... UUUÓÓÓÓÓóóóóóuuuu... uuuuUUUUUUUuuuu....... Uuuułłłłuuuuuuuu.... trwające np. całą noc), bo tak było zrobione, że wiatr gdzieś w profilu gwizdał. Reklamowałem je kilkakrotnie, zmieniano w nim uszczelnienia, regulowano, wszystko na próżno aż w końcu kiedyś sam się zawziąłem i sam to zrobiłem w trakcie trwania wichury, kiedy mogłem weryfikować sprawę na bieżąco - przyczyną były źle zamontowane okucia zamków.

No i klnę dzisiaj. Również jak szewc. Klnę od momentu, kiedy całkowitym przypadkiem dziś spojrzałem w łazience na sufit. Oto i ten sufit, już po akcji ratunkowej:



Na zdjęciu może nie widać za dokładnie, ale nie chodzi o trywialne pęknięcie sufitu na styku płyt żerańskich. Tu zresztą takich płyt nie ma, sufit jest laną na miejscu żelbetowa płytą, a te pęknięcia wyznaczają "osie symetrii" płata odparzonego tynku, który już dość mocno obwisł i w zasadzie wisiał jedynie z powodu niezorientowania się w porę, że mógł już spaść (pierwsza zasada dynamiki z filmów animowanych: ciało zawieszone w przestrzeni pozostaje w bezruchu tak długo, póki się nie zorientuje w swojej sytuacji).
Tego odparzonego jest jakiś metr kwadratowy, trzyma się obecnie na słowo honoru i na tej taśmie i niestety, musi wytrzymać do nowego roku, bo wcześniej tego nie mam kiedy zrobić, a roboty jest sporo, to wszystko trzeba skuć, od nowa zagruntować, zatynkować, pomalować, echhh...

Z tego, co wiem, przypadków spadnięcia sufitu na głowy było już na naszym osiedlu kilka, najprawdopodobniej fachowcy Jot WAŁ smarowali czymś tłustym płyty do szalowania stropów, żeby sobie ułatwić ich czyszczenie, a potem taki sufit był po prostu tynkowany, w dodatku byle czym i byle jak. No i jest robota...

J.

----------


## krzyk123

> Tu zresztą takich płyt nie ma, sufit jest laną na miejscu żelbetowa płytą, a te pęknięcia wyznaczają "osie symetrii" płata odparzonego tynku, który już dość mocno obwisł i w zasadzie wisiał jedynie z powodu niezorientowania się w porę, że mógł już spaść (pierwsza zasada dynamiki z filmów animowanych: ciało zawieszone w przestrzeni pozostaje w bezruchu tak długo, póki się nie zorientuje w swojej sytuacji).


Wiem, że może nie wypada ale rozwaliłeś mnie tym tekstem
 :Lol:   :smile:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zimno. Było zimno. Mimo, że cieplej jak poprzednio, to zimniej   :sad:   Bo temperatura może i była wyższa, ale wilgotność powietrza też musiała wzrosnąć, no i wiatr jakiś wiał, bo dziś wymarzłem trochę.

Przy niższych temperaturach w każdym razie hydrauliki z PP nie da się robić, bo już dzisiaj miałem problemy z cięciem rur, miały tendencję do pękania. Na szczęście to już sama końcówka.

Tak wygląda wykuta poprzednio wnęka, wypełniona krzywymi jak cholera, bo jeszcze niepoustawianymi rurami:



Biała płaszczyzna za murami to odwrotna strona tablicy ostrzegawczej pewnej firmy ochroniarskiej, którą dostaliśmy od ich agenta celem powieszenia. Znalazłem dla niej o wiele pożyteczniejsze zajęcie   :Wink2:  choć zastanawiam się jeszcze, czy tej wnęki od wewnątrz po prostu nie wytynkować gipsem. Tak jak jest mogłoby być, ale... chodzi o to, co będzie pod ta płytą: tam jest zaledwie 4cm grubości ściana z resztek ceramicznego pustaka, w dodatku w niej jest jeszcze podkute na 2cm pod profil mocujący te rury, w tym miejscu pustaka zostało zaledwie 2cm i boję się, że to będzie pękać, albo cós... Od strony łazienki tam będzie tynk i glazura, jednak może tynk od tej strony zamiast tej płyty tez by nie zaszkodził?... Nie wiem, zastanowię się jeszcze.

A tu zaczęta już ostatnia łazienka:



To na wprost to oczywiście umywalka z widoczną recyrkulacją (recyrkulację kończę przy umywalkach, bo tu chyba ciepła woda "od zaraz" jest najistotniejsza, ani w wannie ani pod natryskiem raczej się nie puszcza wody od razu wprost na siebie, zawsze przynajmniej ja zaczynam od kontrolnego strzału w podłogę  :smile:  ) Kanalizacja póki co stoi oparta o ścianę, żeby nie przeszkadzała, ale przymocuje się.
Po prawo widać końce mające zasilać natrysk, po lewo pójdą jeszcze rurki do kibelka. Dwie, bo małżonka zażyczyła sobie możliwości podłączenia przy kibelku "bidetty" (ja teraz jestem w tych sprawach baaardzo zorientowany, więc od razu wyjaśniam panom żyjącym w nieświadomości, że istnieją takie wynalazki: bidetta to taka malutka słuchawka prysznicowa, używana w sposób... powiedzmy przeciwległy do tradycyjnego prysznica).

I tak właściwie z hydrauliki zostało mi już tylko:
- w tej łazience dokończyć kibel, natrysk i kanalizację do umywalki
- w łazience robionej poprzednio wymienić deskę mocującą zawory na docelowy uchwyt (już zrobiony)
- sprowadzić z piętra na dół recyrkulację
- wyciągnąć osobną kanalizację do pralki na parterze

Wszystko to, co powyżej, myślę, że spokojnie w jeden dzień zrobię. Żona moja co prawda dziś, jak podobną kwestię wygłosiłem paszczowo, stwierdziła, że już któryś kolejny raz tak mówię. Może i tak (choć mam wrażenie, że ostatnio mówiłem o dwóch dniach), ale teraz jest to naprawdę realne!
I w tym momencie zostanie już tylko podpięcie tego wszystkiego do wodociągu i wykonanie próby ciśnieniowej. A z tym już jak wcześniej pisałem chcę zaczekać, przynajmniej na końcówkę zimy. Pośpieszyć nie pośpieszę, a po co mi potem problemy z wodą zamarzniętą w zaworach.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nieszczęście...

Wodociąg dzięki instalacji grzewczej mrozy przeżył idealnie, nawet czajnik, w którym nieopatrznie zostawiona woda zamarzła sobie, został jeszcze w czasie trwania mrozów odmrożony metodą... no taką najbardziej oczywistą (czajnik elektryczny).

I tylko jeden z nielicznych póki co u nas przejawów cywilizacji padł ofiarą mrozu. Element bez którego znów będziemy zmuszeni tymczasowo się cofnąć do czasów latania w krzaczki czy szukania odpowiednio gęstych łopianów  :wink:  
Jeszcze w czasie mrozów, przy poprzednim pobycie usiłowałem go ratować, lejąc doń gorącą wodę, niestety sprawa była beznadziejna. Wymyśliłem więc, że kupię bańkę zimowego płynu do spryskiwaczy i kibel zaleję tym płynem, niestety nie zdążyłem. W czasie dzisiejszej wizyty na budowie (już z płynem) odkryłem, że kibel pękł był sobie na samym spodzie i co do niego wlata, to i wylata. Wprost na wylewkę...

A przy okazji: miałem zamiar załączyć życzenia świąteczne dla wszystkich mających cierpliwość i ochotę czytać moje wypociny, ale niestety jakoś nie było kiedy, więc dla odmiany będą życzenia poświąteczne:

A więc:

Wszystkim, którym udało się przetrwać świąteczne obżarstwo 
Wszystkim, zadowolonym z prezentów, jakie w tym roku Św. Mikołaj przytaszczył,  oraz wszystkim tym, którzy jednak się zastanawiają, po co im np. kolejna para skarpet w za dużym rozmiarze
Wszystkim, którzy wysłuchując tak gdzieś od połowy listopada wyboru "Najpiękniejszych Polskich Kolęd" (znaczy czterech najpopularniejszych w milionie aranżacji i wykonań, poprzedzielanych nieśmiertelnym "dżingl bellz" na deser) nie rzucili się w końcu w hipermarkecie na kolejną śnieżynkę plastikowo radosnym głosem zachęcającą do kupienia świątecznego zestawu 10 torebek barszczu czerwonego (plus paczka maku gratis) celem nakarmienia jej owym barszczem torebka po torebce
A także wszystkim tym, którzy wysłuchując tak gdzieś od półtora miesiąca na niemal wszystkich możliwych stacjach radiowych (sprawdzić, czy nie Radyjo) puszczane po ileś razy dziennie "Last Christmas" naprzemiennie z "driving home for christmas" wyją do księżyca i tocząc pianę z pyska zastanawiają się, czy nie wysłać Chrisowi Rea choć kilku złotych na bilet na samolot, żeby w końcu dojechał na te święta i przestał już smęcić wreszcie.

No, wszystkim Wam życzę, żeby kolejne święta za rok były... jeszcze lepsze   :big grin:   I żeby choć nad Chrisem się ktoś w naszych radiach zlitował i dał mu już wreszcie spokój!
Chciałem jeszcze o nieśmiertelnym świątecznym Kevinie napisać, ale ręce mnie opadli na samą myśl. Więc na tym zakończę   :smile:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Moda na Sukces, odc. 189* 

*W odcinku:* 
- Ty ruro! - zakrzyknął don Jaroslavo - ty... ty normalnie k... khem!... krzywa jesteś! 
- a co sobie myślisz? Zostawiasz mnie samą w lesie, na mrozie, tu dzikie zwierzęta grasują, a potem nagle się zjawiasz, brutalnie przecinasz na pół, zgrzewasz byle jak i jeszcze masz jakieś wymagania? Sam się lepiej wyprostuj!

- najdroższa, chcę zobaczyć twoje kolanko, chcę je dotknąć, pogłaskać...
- ach... a przetrzesz je acetonem?
- oczywiście, najdroższa, tylko mi je pokaż. Oooo, nyplowe!!! Aaaaachhhh! Niech je tylko nasunę...
- ach, jak Ty mnie rozgrzewasz, rozpływam się, rozpływammmm... 

- to juz ostatni raz! Koniec! Koniec z nami! 
- don Jaroslavo! Jak możesz??? A... A my? 
- jakie "my"? 
- myślałam... Że coś dla ciebie znaczę. Że jestem czymś więcej. A ty mnie wykorzystałeś! Posłużyłeś się mną! Byłam dla ciebie tylko narzędziem. A teraz? Zgrzewarka zrobiła swoje, zgrzewarka może odejść? A ty... Ty... Pewnie teraz do tej zdziry pójdziesz, tak? O ja wiem, gdzie twe myśli cały czas krążyły. Tylko ona ci była w głowie! Seniorita Electricita! Och, jak ja jej nienawidzę! Tej zimnej, chudej jak drut małpy bez wyrazu! 
- nie mów tak o niej! 
- aaa, tu cię boli! Wiedziałam! Zawsze wiedziałam! Trzymałeś mnie za rączkę, ściskałeś między kolanami, a wzrok przy tym taki nieobecny miałeś, bo w duchu o jej puszkach myślałeś! Och, jak ja cię nienawidzę! Idź! Zejdź mi z oczu! A masz!!!!
- aaauuuu, oparzyłaś mnie! Jak mogłaś?!?



Żarty żartami, a na poważnie:
Hydraulikę w zasadzie moge już odfajkować jako zrobioną. Oczywiście nie ma tak dobrze, żebym mógł to powiedzieć z ręką na sercu, zawsze jest coś, co zostanie i bruździ. Dziś zresztą bruździć usiłowały różne rzeczy. Najpierw zabrakło kolanek i to mimo wcześniejszego wielokrotnego wyliczania, że jest ich akurat. Ponieważ to był sam początek dnia, zrobiłem sobie szybką wyprawę do Leroja, kolanka się znalazły. Potem, przy przerabianiu zaworów na recyrkulacji szybciej się posługiwałem obcinakiem niż mózgiem i przeciąłem sobie nie tą rurę, trzeba było dokładać mufkę. Na końcu wreszcie się okazało, że brakło mi kawałka rurki fi20. I niestety, tu już odpuściłem, do tej rurki jest wszystko gotowe, wystarczy kupić i dogrzać, 15 minut na to potrzebuję, więc suma sumarum...

****    Tadaaaaammmm !!!!!  Zrobiłem hydraulikę !!!!!         ****

Tak wygląda trzecia i ostatnia łazienka w stanie skończonym:


Na wprost będzie umywalka, a po lewo kibel. Kanalizacja od kibla ukryła się za rogiem, a na zdjęciu widać podejścia zimnej wody do spłuczki oraz zimnej i ciepłej do bidetty. Wprawne oko zauważy zapewne, że zimna z ciepłą są na odwrót. No są. Bo tak. Bo tam i tak zabudowa z GK pójdzie i bidettę będę wężykami (metalowymi!) podłączał, to sobie zrobię na krzyż.


A tu będzie natrysk. Rurki elegancko wkute w ścianę, a jak się okazuje zupełnie niepotrzebna robota to była, tu też ma być GK i półeczki, o czym mi się zapomniało. Za to, jak widać u dołu zdjęcia, tutaj zimna z ciepłą już trafiają na swoje miejsca poprawnie  :smile: 


I jeszcze z zaległości: szacht z zaworami w głównej łazience, zawory były już dawno, ale były przypaskowane trytytkami do eleganckiej deseczki. Elegancka deseczka została wywalona i trafi, gdzie jej miejsce (tzn do kozy), a tu już docelowe mocowanie. Przy okazji widać tutaj patent, który sobie dorobiłem na zasadzie "bo przyszło mi do głowy": skrajny lewy zawór to recyrkulacja. Ona na poddaszu się rozchodzi na dwie łazienki. A ponieważ woda jest leniwa, nie lubi się przemęczać, skubana, to często wybiera sobie drogę najmniejszego oporu. I mogłoby się okazać, że ta łazienka ze zdjęcia jest recyrkulowana, a ta druga już nie. Więc w obu szachtach z zaworami na poddaszu dorobiłem kryzowanie. Oczywiście można było obie gałęzie dławić tymi zaworami odcinającymi, ale po każdym ich zamknięciu (tudzież bawieniu się nimi przez naszego wielce ciekawskiego Wyjątka) trzebaby ich ustawienie dobierać od nowa. Wymyśliłem więc, że zawór odcinający będzie zaworem odcinającym, a pod nim znajdzie się szeregowo włączony drugi zaworek. Ze zdjętą wajchą, do jednorazowego ustawienia i ewentualnego korygowania w razie potrzeby za pomocą kombinerek. 
A na skrajnej prawej rurze z kolei można zauważyć mufkę, której tam wcześniej nie było. To właśnie wspomniany wcześniej efekt używania obcinaka zamiast mózgu  :smile:  Miałem przeciąć rurę recyrkulacji i "trochę" mi się pomyliło  :smile: 
Ten szacht ogólnie zresztą jakiś strasznie pechowy się okazał, pisałem już wcześniej o przebojach, jakie z nim miałem, to całe mnóstwo mufek widocznych na zdjęciu to właśnie efekty tamtych bojów.


I ostatnia robota hydrauliczna: podejście kanalizacji do pralki.

Z robót hydraulicznych zostało mi:
- dogrzanie tego brakującego kawałka rury. Wszystko do niej przygotowane, wystarczy dogrzać.
- podłączenie całości do wodociągu i wykonanie prób ciśnieniowych. Zrobię po zimie, wcześniej wpuszczanie wody w instalację nie ma sensu. I oczywiście mam nadzieję, że próba okaże się tylko formalnością, a nie czymś, po czym się okaże, że połowę instalacji z moimi zgrzewami trzeba zrobić od nowa...   :Confused:  
- położenie w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym rurki kanalizacyjnej do kratki w podłodze. Obecnie tej rurki nie ma, bo tylko by przeszkadzała, położę ją tuż przed styropianem podłogowym.
- wykonanie wyjść wody na zewnątrz domu. To będzie osobna instalacja, się zrobi jakoś na wiosnę, choćby i po tynkach. A przez ten czas się z małżonką zastanowimy, jak mają wyglądać krany w elewacji: czy zamykane szafeczki, czy ordynarne zawory czerpalne "ze ściany", czy może sikający (wodą !!!) chłopczyk z żeliwa podparty po bokach delfinkami i z łabądkiem u stóp, całość w żeliwnej absydzie okolonej różyczkami   :big tongue:  
- hydrofor do wody studziennej. To już wogóle w lato najwcześniej...
- i moze jeszcze porządkowe drobiazgi: pomocowanie podejść do baterii (niektóre pomocowałem, niektóre nie), zapiankowanie przepustów... w wolnej chwili się zrobi, nie pali się z tym.

A póki co, tematach budowlanych na ten rok to by chyba było tyle... Od nowego roku będę się bujał z senioritą electricitą   :Lol:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pierwszy dzień robót budowlanych w nowym roku potraktowałem ulgowo, przeznaczywszy go na wykonanie mnóstwa dokrętek, które się uzbierały na zasadzie "teraz nie ma kiedy, to się kiedyś zrobi".
Pierwsze jednak, czym się zająłem po napaleniu w kozie, to kibel. Tak, ten, który zamarzł był i niestety nie przeżył tego, biedaczek. A zająłem się nim tym śpieszniej, że gniotło mnie dziś coś w jelitach i miałem cały czas wrażenie, że lada moment mogę takiego tronu pilnie potrzebować.

A co ze skubańcem zrobić? Pierwszą myślą było oczywiście: "trzeba kupić nowy", ale kiedy okazało się, że nawet chińskie promocyjne badziewia kosztują około stówy, zaparłem się, że mowy nie ma, nie będzie chińczyk pluł nam w twarz i kibli nam germ... no... zchińszczał. Ten kibel, co jest, to bardzo dobry kibel jest. Tylko mu denko odpękło. W całości odpękło, na pewno równo i porządnie, wystarczy skleić. Tak, skleić. No co się tak dziwicie, nigdy kibla nie kleiliście? 
Kurcze, ja też nie. Kibel odkręciłem, postawiłem do góry dnem i faktycznie: całe denko równo odpęknięte, oczywiście przymarznięte, ale chwila z opalarką w ręku (znalazła się pod choinką, św. Mikołaj przyniósł  :smile:  ) wystarczyła, żeby odeszła. Pod nią jednak się ukazał grenlandzki lodowiec, któremu opalarka nawet pracująca pełną parą dawała radę baardzo wolno. Najwyraźniej jego pojemność cieplna była większa niż to, co opalarka z siebie mogła dać. Pomocny okazał się czajnik z wrzątkiem. Wystarczył jeden.
Żeby nie przedłużać pisaniny na gówniane tematy: dekiel po osuszeniu został przyklejony na epidian, dodatkowo uszczelniony uszczelniaczem zduńskim (wiem, że nie na temat, ale tylko taki był pod ręką, zresztą jakiśtam daleki związek jest... ), po czym cała wewnętrzna część miała zostać zalana pianką poliuretanową mająca dodatkowo zabezpieczać/uszczelniać całość na wypadek "większych obciążeń" (i mniejsza o szczegóły).

I tu się zdarzył wypadek. Pod choinką co prawda znalazłem również porządny pistolet do pianki, ale miałem jeszcze ze starych zapasów jedno opakowanie zwykłej pianki, takiej "w sprayu". I nie wiem, czy za długo na mrozie leżała i zaworek się zepsuł, czy jakaś felerna była, ale najpierw jej nie mogłem uruchomić. A jak już uruchomiłem, to... to się nie dawało wyłączyć. Napełniłem cały kibel i wpadłem sobie w panikę. Po czym zacząłem biegać z tą pianką po całym domu, na chybcika piankując różne przebicia przez ściany z hydrauliką, byle jak, byle zdążyć. 
Kiedy pianka wyszła wreszcie cała (duże opakowanie), a ja ochłonąłem, miałem okazję podziwiać cudne ślady, jakie biegając po domu z tą pianką porobiłem. Niestety, nie przyszło mi do głowy zrobić zdjęcia tych wielokropków   :big grin:  

Kibel już na swoim miejscu, póki co zalany płynem do spryskiwacza, ale to chyba nie jest dobry pomysł, bo ten okrutnie śmierdzi i chyba będzie wyparowywał. Póki co niech będzie, a przy następnej wizycie w Castoramie chyba kupię worek soli drogowej i będę sypał w kolanko sól po każdym użyciu   :cool:  

A prócz kibla:
- wstawiona owa brakująca rurka, której mi poprzednio zabrakło. 
- poustawiane na równo i pomocowane wszystkie punkty poboru wody
- bednarka głównej szyny uziemiającej wyczyszczona z zaprawy i wsadzona w termoskurcza, już ładnie obkurczonego.
- przy pomocy kredy "szkolnej" pozaznaczane na parterze miejsca pod puszki wyłączników, jedno na próbę już nawet koronką sobie wywierciłem, chciałem przetestować na własnej skórze czy na naszych ścianach lepiej z udarem, czy jak profesjonaliści radzą - bez udaru. No i bez udaru się da, ale z udarem idzie sporo szybciej, a zęby jakoś się nie wyłamują. Zresztą w tej mojej koronce są tak osadzone, że szczerze mówiąc nie przypuszczam, żeby w tym naszym pustaku się miały wyłamać. 
- i najgrubsza robota: przewijała się gdzieś na wcześniejszych zdjęciach specjalnie zaprojektowana wnęka, w której ma stanąć rack 42U mający docelowo stać się mózgiem całego domu. Wnęka ta jest jednocześnie wejściem do biegnącego przez cały dom od dołu do samego dachu pionowego szybu na instalacje wszelakie . No i wszystko byłoby pięknie, gdyby nie wymiary. Zorientowani komputerowcy zapewne wiedzą, że szerokość typowego racka to 60cm. No i "wejście" do tej wnęki miało mieć te 60cm. Po tynkach. Może nawet z centymetrem luzu. Niestety, murarzom się wymurowało w surowych ścianach na 59,5. No i trzeba było naciąć szlifierką (do tej pory kicham na rudopomarańczowo) po czym rozkuć. A na koniec wybrać gruz, który rzecz jasna głównie w sam szyb wleciał, tak, żeby było "łatwiej" go wybierać.

I to wszystko. Przy następnej wizycie będę dalej wiercił miejsca pod puszki, a potem już pójdą przewody. Setki metrów przewodów...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jako uzupełnienie do wczorajszej prozy kilka zdjęć.

Dolna łazienka po panicznej akcji wypełniania pianką przebić:



Jedna z łazienek na poddaszu,tu już weszła końcówka pianki, natomiast widać ładnie ślady po moim dzikim pędzie z sikającą z pojemnika pianą:



I ciekawostka: hałda ścinków powięźbowych, a ściślej mówiąc mniej więcej połowa pierwotnej hałdy, zajmującej cały ten kąt, od ściany do ściany. Druga połowa znalazła się w kozie...



I na koniec widoczki: 
- przez okrągłe okienko ze stryszku-garderoby nad garażem. Być może już w przyszłym roku się tam zacznie budowa, więc pięknym widokiem póki co trzeba się nacieszyć.



I "zewnątrz" przy dzisiejszej cudnej (choć mroźnej) pogodzie:



Pierwszoplanowe dekoracje niestety będą sobie może nawet i do lata. A'propos - czy palety to się gdzieś oddaje do skupu? I dostaje za to kasę, która pokrywa coś więcej niż koszt ich transportu? Czy gratis oddaje chętnym, ew. tnie na opał?

J.

----------


## manieq82

nie warto
pociąć i na opał
ja się najarałem bo miałem full i nie liczyłem te byle jakie tylko takie cacuśne i pisało na nich "EURO"
Jak się okazuje to były podróby (tak tak nawet palety podrabiają)
Nie dość że musza mieć wymiary, idealne klocki, być prawie nowe i mieć gwoździe chyba z jakimiś inicjałami (koleś sie przyglądał) to wtedy dadzą Ci z 15 zeta
inaczej
ja jedną sprzedałęm za 5 resztę chciał po 2 zł (zle tylko takie ładne)
na szczęście tylko kilka wziąłem przy okazji na przyczepkę
więcej nie jechałem, piła mechaniczna i sruuu do pieca

potnij, spal, grzej się

----------


## Jarek.P

> nie warto
> pociąć i na opał
> ja się najarałem bo miałem full i nie liczyłem te byle jakie tylko takie cacuśne i pisało na nich "EURO"
> Jak się okazuje to były podróby (tak tak nawet palety podrabiają)
> Nie dość że musza mieć wymiary, idealne klocki, być prawie nowe i mieć gwoździe chyba z jakimiś inicjałami (koleś sie przyglądał) to wtedy dadzą Ci z 15 zeta
> inaczej
> ja jedną sprzedałęm za 5 resztę chciał po 2 zł (zle tylko takie ładne)


Aha, no to dzięki za rozwianie wątpliwości. Co prawda cięcie piłą takiego równo ułożonego stosu palet (naraz) wydaje się być całkiem atrakcyjnym zajęciem, ale jeszcze mam opcję zadzwonienia do składu budowlanego Jędrzejuków, żeby sobie przyjechali i toto zabrali. Oni strasznie łasi byli na takie, nawet byle jakie palety i jeszcze w trakcie budowy co jakiś czas się strasznie o nie dopytywali, czy mogą zabrać. I chyba tak zrobię, bo opału delikatnie mówiąc mam duuuuuuuuuóóóóóóóóuuuuuużo.   :cool:  




> piła mechaniczna


ŁAŃCUCHOWA !!!!! Grrrrrr!!!!!!   :Evil:  
(patrz przypis w moim dzienniku, we wpisie z 5 września)

J.

----------


## Saskja

Nieee no, dialogi z rurą i zgrzewarka są pierwsza klasa! Ty się chłopie najmij do pisania tesktów dla telenoweli jakiejś  :Smile: 

I bardzo, ale to bardzo, chciałabym, aby ktoś nakręcił filmik z tej historii z pianką, która nie chce przestać  :Smile:  To by się świetnie oglądało na odstresowanie budowlane   :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Nieee no, dialogi z rurą i zgrzewarka są pierwsza klasa! Ty się chłopie najmij do pisania tesktów dla telenoweli jakiejś


Eeee, w tej branży to chyba za duża konkurencja, ale dzięki za miłe słowo  :smile: 
Teksty powstały w zasadzie pod wpływem impulsu - uświadomiłem sobie, że ostatnich kilkadziesiąt wpisów dziennika pokazuje wciąż te same (niemal) rury i omawia w kółko tą samą hydraulikę, co jakiś czas jedynie uwzględniając dramatyczne zwroty akcji w stylu "o tu krzywo rura się zgrzała". I pierwsza myśl brzmiała: "Moda na Sukces mi wyszła?". A potem już samo poleciało  :smile: 




> I bardzo, ale to bardzo, chciałabym, aby ktoś nakręcił filmik z tej historii z pianką, która nie chce przestać  To by się świetnie oglądało na odstresowanie budowlane


Tak, na pewno byłby to ciekawy filmik   :big grin:  
Nie wiem tylko, czy odważyłbym się go opublikować...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

> skup się pan, łań-cu-cho-wa, amen


heh się uśmiałem  :smile: 
oczywiście łańcuchowa, oczywiście - tak z rozpędu napisałem i proszę o przebaczenie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

a składy pewnie że wezmą bo wożą to i tamto na paletach
tylko czy Ci zapłacą - wątpię   :Roll: 


edit
tak mi się dowcip przypomniał - może znacie:
"Sytuacja w Angli się dzieje.
Koleś idzie do sklepu z zamiarem zakupienia piły *łańcuchowej*.
No ale jak powiedzieć, myśli myśli
- Poproszę piłę, piiiiiłęęęęęęę!
- I don't know what is pila.
- Ball, yo know, ball - i tu pokazuje imitując odbijanie piłki koszykowej
- Aaaa ball, OK - rozkminia sprzedawca
- Teraz skup się PIŁA *ŁAAŃCUUUCHOOOOWAAAAAAAA*


oczywiście na żywo lepiej mi to wychdzi  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

> tak mi się dowcip przypomniał - może znacie:
> "Sytuacja w Angli się dzieje.
> Koleś idzie do sklepu z zamiarem zakupienia piły


znamy, znamy, tekst: "skup się pan: łań-cu-cho-wa!" właśnie z tego kawału pochodzi, od siebie tylko 'amen' dodałem  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś wiele nie zrobiłem, bo nie dość, że wszystkiego byłem na budowie 3 godziny, to jeszcze zmarzłem dość mocno. Na termometrze było -2, co w porównaniu choćby z poprzednimi kilkoma wizytami było wręcz upalną temperaturą, ale dość silny wiatr powodował, że niestety...

Zanim do budowlanych tematów jednak przejdę, chciałem jeszcze sobie trochę żalów powylewać w temacie obecnego naszego mieszkania. W którym, jak już wcześniej pisałem, sufit właśnie nam się zaczął walić na głowy. 
Mówi się trudno, jest robota, trzeba zrobić, zrobię to sobie oczywiście sam, ale, jak sobie naiwnie wyobrażałem, skoro mieszkanie jest ubezpieczone i to dubeltowo (majątkowo i jako nieruchomość) od szkód wszelakich i stała się szkoda, to dlaczego mam nie dostać tego, co mi się jak psu buda należy z tytułu powstania tejże szkody? Wydawało mi się to tak oczywiste, jak to, że słońce wschodzi i zachodzi, więc oczywiście zgłosiłem szkodę. Uprzednio wysławszy opis koniecznego remontu do kilku firm z prośbą o wycenę i wybrawszy najdroższą ofertę jako podkładkę do uzasadnienia kwoty roszczenia.

Pierwszy zonk nastąpił, kiedy przyszedł do mnie rzeczoznawca. Rzeczowy, współczujący, zgadzający się ze mną, że to nie jest tylko niewielka łata, że to niemalże cała łazienka jest do wybudowania od zera, a już sufit to trzeba cały skuć i od nowa otynkować na pewno. I tylko wyprowadził mnie z błędu odnośnie ubezpieczenia, z którego to będzie zgłoszone. Przekonany byłem, że majątkowe, to majątkowe, pralka, telewizor, kryształy rodowe itp., a tu jest ewidentnie ubezpieczenie "murów", czyli to drugie. A nic z tego! Otóż wyobraźcie sobie drodzy niezorientowani w ubezpieczeniowych niuansach czytelnicy, że tynk na ścianach i suficie nie wchodzi w skład nieruchomości, tylko majątku   :Lol:   Konkretnie jest to "stały element wyposażenia". Nic, ubezpieczone mam na szczęście i to i to, więc mi bez różnicy. 

Już za dwa dni zadzwonił do mnie robot. Android. Jakieś ewidentne połączenie ubezpieczeniowego komputera z człowiekiem, który kiedyś był zapewne obiecującym naciągaczem z Amwaya albo akwizytorem czegośtam wspaniałego, tylko zatrudniając się w PZU lobotomię przeszedł, żeby się zbędnych emocji wyzbyć. Rozmowa wyglądała mniej więcej tak (z dokładnością do faktów, gadka była tak plastikowo-formułkowa, że nie jestem w stanie z pamięci tego odtworzyć):
- halo?
- dzień dobry, czy mam przyjemność rozmawiać z panem Jarosławem P.?
- tak, słucham?
- bardzo mi miło pana słyszeć, z tej strony [...], jestem odpowiedzialny za merytoryczne opracowanie zgłaszanej przez pana szkody i chciałbym pana uprzejmie poinformować o odmownym rozpatrzeniu wniosku o wypłatę odszkodowania.
- yyyy... a dlaczego?
- została podjęta decyzja odmowna, ponieważ szkoda zaistniała w związku z przyczyną nieobjętą w ogólnych warunkach ubezpieczenia.
Mniej więcej w tym momencie moje trybiki zaczęły się kręcić w nową stronę i zacząłem rozumieć, że wiem, co on do mnie mówi, ale nie za bardzo rozumiem, dlaczego. Postanowiłem poprosić go o rozwinięcie wypowiedzi:
- przepraszam, a czy może mi pan to powiedzieć jeszcze raz, ale po ludzku? - myślałem, że się uśmiechnie, czy jakoś zareaguje i zacznie ze mną rozmawiać, jak człowiek, ale niestety, on miał swoje formułki i swoją Standardową Procedurę Rozmowy Z Klientem
- uprzejmie pana informuję, że pana pana wniosek o wypłatę odszkodowania został...
- tak, to rozumiem, chodzi mi o powody - wpadłem mu w słowo
- uprzejmie informuję, iż przyczyną powstania szkody nie był ogień, zalanie, powódź, huragan, uderzenie piorunu, eksplozja, grad, upadek pojazd powietrznego, lawina, obsuwanie się ziemi - wyrecytował głosem z modulacją a'la zapowiedzi na dworcu Warszawa Zachodnia.
- no tak, we wniosku napisałem, co było przyczyną.
- z przykrością muszę pana poinformować, że tylko takie przyczyny, jak ogień, zalanie, powódź, huragan, uderzenie piorunu, eksplozja, grad, upadek pojazd powietrznego, lawina, obsuwanie się ziemi są objęte ubezpieczeniem.

Nie przedłużałem rozmowy, zwłaszcza, że "Przygody Dobrego Wojaka Szwejka" mi się zaczęły przypominać i musiałem się już pilnować, żeby po każdym "uprzejmie informuję" nie zaczynać w odpowiedzi zdania od "Posłusznie melduję". 
W domu sam zajrzałem do OWU i faktycznie, "zdarzenia losowe" są ściśle zdefiniowane, "smarowania żelbetu olejem przed otynkowaniem" tam nie ma, żadnego innego nawet na siłę się podciągnąć nie da. Czyli dupa blada, nie będzie 2tys PLN na czysto   :cry:  
Chyba, że... to "zalanie" mi jeszcze chodzi po głowie. Ono jest zdefiniowane jako "szkoda powstała w wyniku działania wody lub innej cieczy [...] pochodzącej z urządzeń wodnych [...] w wyniku awarii tych urządzeń". Nigdzie tu nie jest powiedziane, że sufit zalać musi sąsiad z góry. Może sąsiadowi z dołu zalać mój sufit byłoby trudno, ale sam sobie mogę sufit zalać? Mogę. Może mi strzelić rurka przy kiblu tak, że woda będzie sikać wprost na sufit? Może! Tylko, niestety, już chyba za późno. Oczywiście mogę złożyć oświadczenie, w którym po namyśle stwierdzam, że przyczyną odparzenia tynku jednak nie jest tłusty żelbet, tylko rurka, która mi w lato pękła i zalała sufit, ale obawiam się, że tu nawet ten android by się śmiać zaczął z niedowierzaniem wymalowanym na twarz... na interfejsie wizyjno-głosowo-węchowym.

Na pociechę pojechałem sobie dziś na budowę. Przedzierając sie przez zaspy i gołoledzie, oglądając po drodze autobusy miejskie wpadnięte do przydrożnych rowów i porozbijane samochody, sam dojechałem szczęśliwie. Plastikowa łopatka mojego dziecka, cały czas wożona w bagażniku umożliwiła mi wjechanie na działkę, bo co prawda służbowy Focus dużo może i generalnie nie ma krawężnika, na jaki by nie wjechał, ale pokonywania ponad półmetrowej zaspy nawianej na wjeździe wolałem nie ryzykować, choć trochę ją rozrzuciłem najpierw. 
A na działce...:







Na tej ostatniej fotografii widnieje nasz terenowy oddział Sheratona, w skrócie zwany barakowozem, generalnie na wiosnę do sprzedania będzie, gdyby ktoś był chętny, polecam. Wewnątrz luksusowy apartament, umeblowany, wysoki standard, jakieś cztery w porywach do ośmiu gwiazdek (zależy, gdzie się stanie)   :Wink2:  
(a na poważnie - barakowóz ma podwozie, koła, zaczep holowniczy, na niewielkie dystanse jest w stanie jechać na holu. Wewnątrz biurko, wersalka, dwa fotele, zbita z desek prycza i jeszcze dwa materace do spania).

A co dziś zostało zrobione? Ano została po raz ostatni (póki co) uruchomiona zgrzewarka do rur. I z resztek rury 32mm (plus kilka dokupionych kształtek) powstała taka podstawa do rozwijania kabli:



Rurki dodatkowo zostały usztywnione kijem od szczotki (a tak naprawdę kwadratową listwą, bo kij od szczotki był dosłownie o milimetr za szeroki). Tu rolka kabla jest tylko tak sobie nadziana, ale docelowo ma mieć specjalne bębenki ułatwiające wygodne rozwijanie. O, proszę:



Nie są to wbrew pozorom ani baby wielkanocne w trakcie wyrastania, ani znicze nagrobkowe, tylko specjalne profesjonalne szpule do nadziewania nań krążków kabla i nasadzenia na wyżej pokazany stojak. 
Małżonka się co prawda w głowę stuka, po co ja czas na takie zabawki tracę, ale ja tą elektrykę będę robił sam, bez żadnych dodatkowych rąk do pracy, nie będzie miał kto stać obok i rozkręcać mi kabel z krążka, a dzięki temu patentowi trochę biegania zaoszczędzę.

Do wypełnienia tych doniczek uruchomiłem wreszcie pistolet do piany, znaleziony w święta pod choinką. I jestem zachwycony! W porównaniu z pianą ze spraya, ta pistoletowa to czysta rozkosz i rewelacja   :big grin:  
Pianuje się tym tak fajnie, że od razu sobie obleciałem cały dom i popoprawiałem wszystkie przepusty, do których nie dobiegłem poprzednim razem, z pianą sikającą na wszystkie strony z uszkodzonego spraya. Tu przykładowe miejsce:




A i na koniec jeszcze małe post scriptum do poprzedniego wpisu (tego z opisem robót). Stroiłem sobie tam żarty z ulubionego serialu mojej św.p. Babci, a w ramach strojenia sobie żartów, po mojej własnej wiernej, dzielnie mi służącej zgrzewarce jeździłem, nie patrząc, że ona nie zwracając uwagi na to, jak ją traktuję, na mrozie przechowuję, na ziemię czasem rzucam (w momencie, kiedy mając tylko dwie ręce po rozgrzaniu rur musiałem się śpieszyć z ich połączeniem i nie zawsze mogłem ją odstawić na podstawkę), wiernie mi służy, wypełniając każdą mą zachciankę i zgrzewając wszystko, jak trzeba. W końcówce tych wymyślanych przeze mnie żartów, doprowadzona do ostateczności, porzucana właśnie zgrzewarka czyni bohaterowi krzywdę. Parzy go, mianowicie. 
I co? Ano "piszesz i masz, bohaterze"   :Wink2:  

J. (z bąblem na palcu)

----------


## krzyk123

> Nie przedłużałem rozmowy, zwłaszcza, że "Przygody Dobrego Wojaka Szwejka" mi się zaczęły przypominać i musiałem się już pilnować, żeby po każdym "uprzejmie informuję" nie zaczynać w odpowiedzi zdania od *"Posłusznie melduję"*. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Oczywiście mogę złożyć oświadczenie, w którym po namyśle stwierdzam, że przyczyną odparzenia tynku jednak nie jest tłusty żelbet, tylko rurka, która mi w lato pękła i zalała sufit, ale obawiam się, że tu nawet ten android by się śmiać zaczął z niedowierzaniem wymalowanym na twarz... na *interfejsie wizyjno-głosowo-węchowym*.


Znowu koledzy dziwnie na mnie patrzą jak chichoczę przed monitorem   :big grin:

----------


## Gagata

*Jarek.P*
Uprzejmie donoszę, że wiem kim jest teraz Wasz *Uszatek*.
Jest jednym z wrocławskich (a właściwie podwrocławskich) architektów.
Niestety dane mi było z nim pracować. 
To z całą pewnością był ON.
O BOŻE  :Roll:   :Confused:   Wszystko się zgadza...  :ohmy:  
Tylko, że dla nas był on "*Zezowatym*".













 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> *Jarek.P*
> Uprzejmie donoszę, że wiem kim jest teraz Wasz *Uszatek*.
> Jest jednym z wrocławskich (a właściwie podwrocławskich) architektów.
> Niestety dane mi było z nim pracować. 
> To z całą pewnością był ON.
> O BOŻE    Wszystko się zgadza...  
> Tylko, że dla nas był on "*Zezowatym*".



No nie, ten nasz, to był "Uszatek", bez dwóch zdań   :Lol:  
Co prawda istnieje możliwość, że któryś z wdzięcznych klientów w nagłym przypływie emocji, metodą ciągnięcia za uszy mu zeza dorobił, ale to by chyba zostawiło inne ślady no i uszy by jeszcze większe były   :Lol:  

Swoją drogą... małżonka moja, też architekt, przytaczała kiedyś branżowy dowcip, że jak architekt nie wie, co narysować, to rysuje kółko. Jak wyglądały w takim razie projekty tego "zezowatego"?...   :ohmy:  

W sumie nie wiem, co bardziej stresujące by dla mnie było "O BOŻE" nad umową kredytową tuż przed ostatecznym podpisem, czy "O BOŻE" nad projektem tuż przed zatwierdzeniem   :Confused:  


J.

----------


## Gagata

On robił nam rysunek "formalny" wg moich projektów (musiałam - miałam "zmianę sposobu użytkowania" i konieczność złożenia projektu z pieczątkami). Zrobił nie tak jak chciałam i w dodatku na ostatnią chwilę.
Powiedział, że to nie szkodzi, że jest inaczej bo to się POTEM poprawi  :Evil:  
Następnie siedziałam w starostwie pół dnia (przed zamknięciem biura w ostatni dzień bo nazajutrz musielibyśmy już cała procedurę zaczynać od nowa..) numerując za niego strony ręcznie w czterech egzemplarzach projektu, każdy grubości encyklopedii!! Bo on to przegapił.....

Już nie wnikając w szczegóły finansowe..... wprowadzał tak histeryczną atmosferę, że przy czwartym z nim spotkaniu ja dostawałam bóli żołądka z nerwów (nie wiadomo o co) a mężowi nóż się otwierał w kieszeni na jego widok i od razu warczał. 
Potem, kiedy widziałam pocztę od niego w komputerze to potrafiłam trzymać ją nie otwartą 3 dni bo mi się niedobrze robiło na samą myśl czytania co też napisał tym razem. 
Takie przedsięwzięcia i tak są trudne z natury.
Z nim wszystko było tak z cztery razy bardziej stresujące (i dłuższe).
Ileż on czarnych wizji nasnuł przed nami... to powinno być karalne.
Nigdy więcej (z nim).
Howgh.

----------


## Jarek.P

I wreszcie zacząłem elektrykę! 

Zanim jednak zacząłem, przygód trochę było. Zaczęło się od samego wjazdu na działkę. No ciężko było. Znaczy oczywiście, wjechałem w końcu, kto miał wjechać, jak nie ja ze swoim wiernym służbowym Focusem, który już i za walec drogowy robił i za spychacz, a za pojazd terenowy to dość często mu się zdarza  :wink:  Tyle że trwało to dość, długo, smród palonego sprzęgła rozchodził się wyraźnie, no i bez pomocy łopaty się nie obyło, bo zaspa na wjeździe tym razem samym rozpędem nie dała się rozepchnąć, a jak już w niej stanąłem, to oczywiście mogiła.

Wewnątrz rzuciłem się w wir pracy. Praca jak praca, póki co nawet metra kabla jeszcze nie położyłem, bawiłem się jedynie w dzięcioła murowego i dziury w zupełnie nowych ścianach robiłem:





Robienie tych dziur było odrobinkę nerwowe za sprawą złośliwości przedmiotów martwych. No wyobraźcie sobie: wiercę koronką dziurę, w pewnym momencie odsuwam ją od ściany i przechylam w dół, żeby wytrząsnąć z niej gruz, a tu: brzdęk, wiertło prowadzące wypadło.
Nic, widać śrubka, którą to wiertło jest mocowane się poluzowała, myślę sobie, wiertło na miejsce, śrubkę dokręcam kombinerkami, wiercę dalej.
Przy kolejnej dziurze znów: wysypuję z koronki gruz, brzdęk, turluturluturlu, wiertło nie dość, że znów wypadło,  to jeszcze złośliwie się potoczyło pod jakąś deskę. Pomamrotałem sobie pod nosem różne wyrazy, wiertło odnalazłem, przykręciłem mocniej.
Kolejna dziura ok, zdążyłem się ucieszyć, że problem z głowy, niestety przy następnej... co? Ano: brzdęk! Tu już wygłosiłem dłuższą przemowę, której zasadniczym tematem było złe prowadzenie się owego wiertła, pospołu z jego śrubką, pochodzenie ich rodziców, krzywość kręgosłupa moralnego i tym podobne, no wiadomo, jak to na budowie. Tym razem śrubkę dociągnąłem żabką do rur (była pod ręką).
Brzdęk! Turluturluturlu plim - tym razem wpadło bydlę gdzieś pod rury i się jeszcze szczerzyć stamtąd próbowało. Złapałem z pasją, wcisnąłem na miejsce, jak nie ścisnę żabką, jak nie przekrrrrrręcę... 

...Skręciłem mendzie jednej kark! 

Znaczy, ja... ja nie chciałem, samo mi tak wyszło, można powiedzieć, że zbrodnię w afekcie popełniłem, tak czy tak, ze śrubki została się jedynie wystająca z koronki szyja, zaś łeb... jak to łeb, poturlał się gdzieś. 

Dalsza praca wyglądała tak, że przy każdej nowej dziurze wkładałem wiertło w jego gniazdo luźno, zaczynałem wiercić, a jak już koronka się wgryzła w mur, to sobie wiertło mogło wylatać, ona się już sama prowadziła. A w domu, po umyciu całości w benzynie, wiertło wziąłem i wkleiłem w koronkę na stałe, używając do tego takiej trochę lepszej wersji Poxipolu, reklamowanej na etykiecie jako "klej do spawania metali na zimno"   :Lol:  Pomijając reklamowe bzdety jest to jakiś normalny dwuskładnikowiec, tyle, że z trochę wyższej półki, zachowujący dodatkowo pewną elastyczność (więc przy wibracjach nie powinien się wykruszyć), a przy tym wiążący się z metalami jak... jak nie wiem.

Być może, gdybym używał tej koronki w sposób zgodny z zaleceniami, tzn bez udaru, wiertło prowadzące by się tak nie luzowało, ale z udarem naprawdę szło mi o wiele szybciej, pół parteru już obleciałem i ani jeden ząb się nie wyłamał. A dla czytających ten dziennik osób nietechnicznych, żeby było wiadomo, o czym piszę, ta koronka wygląda tak:



Przy okazji, ponieważ musiałem naprodukować opału do kozy i rozmienić trochę desek na drobne, w momencie, kiedy już miałem wyciągniętą piłę łańcuchową, wykonałem jeszcze jeden dobry uczynek. Uczynek ów był wynikiem wizji, jaką miałem już kilka razy. Wizja owa następowała za każdym razem, kiedy potknąwszy się o rozciągnięte po podłodze rury od hydrauliki, mamrocąc pod nosem różne wyrazy od nowa ustawiałem je na styropianowych podkładkach utrzymujących je w docelowej pozycji. Zasadniczym tematem owych wizji była banda rechocących złowrogo tynkarzy, którzy potknąwszy się o owe rurki, jeszcze z kopa im dokładają, rozstawiają na nich rusztowania, wiadra z zaprawą, tudzież celowo skaczą po nich obunóż. Rechocąc przy tym złowrogo. W trosce o to, żeby owe wizje nie zmieniły się w koszmary nocne i nie wywołały moczenia nocnego, a co gorsza, żeby się nie urzeczywistniły, wykonałem coś takiego:





I tyle. W sobotę zaczynam kablować!

J.

----------


## manieq82

hmm
wiesz tak przypomniałem sobie moja walkę i tak podpowiem
nie wiem jak tobie ale mi cholernie ciężko to sżło to wiercenie znaczy się
też mam taką koronkę widiową i przeklinałem ją
ja swoje wietło zgubiłem na początku, później się zorientowałem jak mi wyrywało wiertarę z rąk - Kurcze czegoś mi tu brakuje  :smile: 
Uważam że do ceramiki lepsza by była koronka diamentowa, cos w ta deseń

ta widiowa jak czasami przebiłem się przez warstwę ceramiki potrafiła mi wiertarę zatrzymać jak jakiś ząbek zahaczył o kolejną ściankę
(mam nadzieję że imaginujesz o co mi chodzi)
w każdym bądź razie zrobiłem większa połowę męcząc się tym - robota nie jest łatwa
rozpierdzielił mnie tynkarz
"E panie po co to tak, i tak Pan nie będzie obsadzał tych puszek, my je idealnie obsadzimy bo musimy je zlicować z tynkiem"
Więc reszta byłą po prostu szerokim przecinakiem robiony kwadratowy otwór i wsadzone puszki trzymały się na kablach
chłopaki je cacuśnie równo w poziomie i z licem ściany poustawiali

ot taka mała dygresja z racji doświadczenia w tej materii  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

PS. a czym kolega kabelki montował będzie?
Ceramika niewdzięczna jest oj bardzo
Ja całość opierdzieliłem pistoletem na klej w takich laseczkach - szybko szło

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale w tym sęk, że tą widiową, pomijając rozwiązane już mam nadzieję problemy z wiertłem, pracuje mi się bardzo dobrze, dziury wycina jak burza. Diamentowa zaś po pierwsze byłaby sporo droższa (no i musiałbym ją ekstra kupić, tą miałem), po drugie przy niej już na 100% bez udaru by trzeba było pracować i obawiam się, że nie byłaby szybsza. Wywalanie dziur na puszki szerokim dłutem - to tez by chyba szybciej nie szło, a byłoby na pewno mniej eleganckie  :smile: 

Piszesz, że ta widiowa Ci się kleszczyła - a jaką wiertarkę do jej napędu miałeś? Bo u mnie za konia pociągowego pracuje młotowiertarka 750W i ta koronka owszem regularnie mi w wiertarce powoduje, że sprzęgło terkoce (właśnie głównie na takich przeskokach na kolejną wewnętrzną ściankę pustaka), ale trwa to chwilę zaledwie (poniżej sekundy), ponieważ mimo wysprzęglonego sprzęgła cały czas pracuje udar i on wystarczy, żeby zakleszczenie pokonać.

Do mocowania przewodów mam już kupionych 500szt. klipsów, a jak zabraknie, będe dokupował kolejne paczki. Kleju nie lubię, bo jest niepewny. On jest dobry do doraźnego pomocowania kabla, u mnie one by musiały wytrzymać do wiosny, obawiam się, że dużo by się poodklejało. 

Ceramika niewdzięczna? A to małpa jedna, to w takim razie nawet się na nią oglądać nie będę, klipsy będę w spoiny między pustakami walił   :big grin:  
Mam dom z U220, z porządnymi pionowymi spoinami, w nich spokojnie te klipsy się będą trzymać. A jak w jakimś miejscu będą się buntować - o wtedy poratuję się klejem  :smile: 
Poza klipsami będę stosował jeszcze podpatrzone u jednego profesjonalisty sposoby z wykorzystaniem istniejących "okoliczności przyrody":
 - jak jest załom muru, to nie przeginać przewodu na narożniku, tylko machnąć tam dziurę po skosie - i kabel nie będzie narażony na uszkodzenie i mocowanie będzie tam "samoistne". 
- jak jest układ ścian w kształcie litery T i lecimy przewodem pod daszkiem tego T, to zamiast wiercić przez nóżkę od T, co się wydaje oczywiste, ale ma same wady (przy samym daszku nie wywiercisz, musisz się choć kilka cm odsunąć i w tym momencie masz problem z jego dobrym pozałamywaniem w narożnikach, a tynkarz i tak pewnie będzie go dodatkowo dobijał młotkiem), przewiercić się przez daszek na jego drugą stronę i za kawałem spowrotem, już po drugiej stronie nóżki, w ten sposób znów - kabel jest czysto ułożony i przy okazji zamocowany  :smile: 
Z dokładnie tego samego powodu nad dziurami pod puszki widocznymi na moich zdjęciach są otworki - to wiercone na skos otwory przez ścianę prowadzące "wgłąb" puszki. Tym prostym sposobem mamy zamocowany kabel, wstępnie zamocowaną puszkę i dodatkowy plus - kabel wychodzi nam z głębi puszki, nie przeszkadza przy jej mocowaniu.

J.

----------


## manieq82

no widzisz ja bez udaru dawałem
a sprzęt mam 1050 W B&D taki całkiem całkiem i często stawała
jak nie stawał szła jak burza to fakt
a kupiłem taki szeroki przecinak n  5 cm
jak przyłożyłem to były tylko 4 tyrknięcia i dziura gotowa  :smile: 

a z tym skracaniem przewodu to jak najbardziej dobra metoda
ja w jednym miejscu ściachałem kawał rogu - szło duuużo kabelków obok siebie

co do kleju - to fakt aura Ci nie sprzyja  :sad: 
U mnie na samych spoinach bym nie dał rady - za dużo pejęczyny było
i zostało wiaderko USM różnych rodzai - całkiem dobry patent

powodzenia bo idą mrozy ucha ucha - tu imaginuję sobie ciebie prostującego zmarznięty przewód 3x2.5  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

B&D 1050W? To zdaje się nie młotowiertarka, tylko klasyczna wiertarka z udarem typu pierdziawka? To nieee, sprzęt dobry, ale nie do takich robót. Ja tam wyznaję zasadę, że do ściany bez SDSa podchodzić nielzja  :smile:  Młotowiertarka może mieć nawet mniejszą moc, ale moment obrotowy ma większy i pracuje się nią zupełnie inaczej, nawet przy wyłączonym udarze.

A co do temperatur - cała nadzieja w kozie. I tak najpierw parter będę robił, piętro potem, mam nadzieję, że te mrozy jak co roku tak koło lutego ustąpią, będzie przez jakiś czas normalna wiosna, a przed drugim atakiem zimy zdążę.
I w rozwijadle też nadzieje pokładam, po to właśnie je zrobiłem, żeby nie wyciągać kabla ze środka szpuli i go potem pracowicie nie prostować, tylko ładnie i równo go rozwijać. Co prawda rozwijadło obciążone dwoma szpulami kabla (razem 30kg) trochę się gibie, nie wiem, czy nie będę musiał do tej pięknej konstrukcji dobić paru desek wzmacniających, czyniąc ją tym samym jeszcze piękniejszą, ale przydać się przyda.

A uchwyty USM to właśnie moje klipsy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

majne udarus brutus
KD1001K


3.5J uderzenia to chyba nie tak źle  :smile: 

jak ją kupiłem to dopiero poznałem co to udar :0

----------


## Saskja

Rewelacja! Ja tu wpadam, żeby się urechotac po pachy i od razu wszystko normalnieje trochę  :Smile:  

"brzdęk! Tu już wygłosiłem dłuższą przemowę, której zasadniczym tematem było złe prowadzenie się owego wiertła, pospołu z jego śrubką, pochodzenie ich rodziców, krzywość kręgosłupa moralnego i tym podobne, no wiadomo, jak to na budowie. Tym razem śrubkę dociągnąłem żabką do rur (była pod ręką).
Brzdęk! Turluturluturlu plim - tym razem wpadło bydlę gdzieś pod rury i się jeszcze szczerzyć stamtąd próbowało. "

albo:
 "Zasadniczym tematem owych wizji była banda rechocących złowrogo tynkarzy, którzy potknąwszy się o owe rurki, jeszcze z kopa im dokładają, rozstawiają na nich rusztowania, wiadra z zaprawą, tudzież celowo skaczą po nich obunóż. Rechocąc przy tym złowrogo. W trosce o to, żeby owe wizje nie zmieniły się w koszmary nocne i nie wywołały moczenia nocnego..."

i tak dalej...

 Ty weź się nie znęcaj  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 Rechotanie może i dobre jest na płuca, ale nie mogę o tej porze wszystkich pobudzic.

----------


## Jarek.P

> majne udarus brutus
> KD1001K
> [...]
> 3.5J uderzenia to chyba nie tak źle 
> 
> jak ją kupiłem to dopiero poznałem co to udar :0



UUUppps (a raczej łuuups), nie no, szacun, ja przepraszam za wszelkie insynuacje, że masz jakąśtam pierdziawkę   :ohmy:  

Choć jakim cudem toto Ci się w ścianie kleszczyło - za diabła nie wiem, na mój gust takie bydle powinno się cały czas obracać, najwyżej w skrajnym przypadku zakleszczenia dokonując drobnej korekty tego, który fragment wiertarki stanowi obrotowy wirnik, a który nieruchomy stojan   :Lol:  

Dobra, tyle o wiertarkach, bo żona mi tu za plecami stoi i komentarze na temat facetów chwalących się swoimi wiertarkami i ich wielkością mi tu robi... Ech, te baby...  :wink: 


*Saskja* - no co ja poradzę, ja tylko prawdę i samą prawdę opisuję   :big grin: 

J.

----------


## gaelle

> Dobra, tyle o wiertarkach, bo żona mi tu za plecami stoi i komentarze na temat facetów chwalących się swoimi wiertarkami i ich wielkością mi tu robi... Ech, te baby... 
> J.


WRRRRRRR!!!!!!! Nawet hasło odnalazłam i się zalogowałam, żeby zawarczeć, o!   :Evil:  Baby!  :Evil:

----------


## Jarek.P

> WRRRRRRR!!!!!!! Nawet hasło odnalazłam i się zalogowałam, żeby zawarczeć, o!   Baby!


  :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wymarzłem dziś solidnie, w związku z czym nie zrobiłem też wiele. 
Ale dzisiejszy odcinek Dziennika zacznę od Pięknych Okoliczności Przyrody. Może nie całkiem na temat, ale mogą inni w swoich dziennikach budowy przepisy kulinarne zamieszczać? Mogą! To i ja mogę sobie na małą dygresję pozwolić, o!








I przyroda ożywiona. Mało wyraźna, ponieważ z zaskoczenia, z daleka i jak widać, nerwy puściły   :Wink2:  Ponieważ na zdjęciu ciężko się dopatrzeć, dopiszę, że był to piękny samiec bażanta.




I właściwe prace. Pierwsze metry przewodów:



Pomieszczenie na zdjęciu to piwniczka pod schodami. Po lewo widać od biedy rozwijadło do kabla, które niestety się nie sprawdza. Po pierwsze, mimo wypchania rur od wewnątrz kijem od szczotki okazało się za wiotkie, trzeba było dobić kilka usztywniających desek. Po drugie, szpule z kablem ustawione w ten sposób mają tendencję do rozłażenia się na boki. Muszę im dorobić albo drewniane boczki albo obciąć całą poprzeczkę, a szpule nakładać w osi pionowej, dokładając pod nie coś w rodzaju tacki zbitej z kilku desek. 

I instalacja oświetleniowa w moim warsztacie:



Pod sufitem widać jedną z nielicznych puszek połączeniowych, jakie się w mojej instalacji pojawią. Generalnie robię bezpuszkowo, ale postanowiłem się tez trochę zdrowym rozsądkiem przy tym kierować: jeśli gdzieś ma mi wypaść z pięć kabli do upchnięcia w jednej puszce 63mm i na to wszystko jeszcze wyłącznik czy gniazdko, to chyba jednak prościej dać w tej okolicy puszkę połączeniową, prawda?
Przewody mocuję jak już wcześniej pisałem na klipsy. Wbrew obawom kol. mańka mocuje się bardzo fajnie, fug jest wystarczająca ilość, w wierconych w nich otworach klipsy siedzą pewnie. Nieuniknione odstające farfocle podoklejam jak już się ciepło zrobi za pomocą kleju z glueguna.

Na koniec będzie strasznie. W domu nam zaczęło straszyć. Zaczęło się, kiedy siedziałem w tej piwniczce. Wierciłem otworki pod klipsy i w pewnej chwili wyłączając wiertarkę usłyszałem, że coś mi szeleści gdzieś w domu. Zastanowiło mnie to, ale zignorowałem, w takim wielkim, pustym domu w dodatku stojącym w lesie i tak co chwila coś dziwnego słychać. 
Po chwili jednak znów: wiercę, wyłączam wiertarkę i odkładając ją słyszę:
- szurszurszurszur... - takie szybciutkie, cichutkie.
- JEZUS MARIA, MYYYYYSZZZ!!!! - wrzasnąłem pełnym głosem, podciągając do góry nogawki spodenek roboczych i wskakując na stolik   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

No nie, nie, spokojnie, ja nie blądynka (blĄdynka! nie mylić z blondynką, to nie ma nic wspólnego z kolorem włosów  :wink: ), scena co prawda wyglądała dość podobnie, ale:
1) zamiast "Jezus Maria" rozległo się coś innego. Mniejsza o to, co  :wink: 
2) zawrzaśnięte zostało to szeptem, żeby biednej myszki nie spłoszyć
3) skok został wykonany, ale nie na stolik, a na schody, celem wybiegnięcia z piwniczki i jak najszybszego poszukania myszy, która było wyraźnie słychać, że szeleściła czymś w pomieszczeniu przylegającym. Tam jest taka nieuprzątnięta hałda śmieci, trochę folii tam jest i byłem przekonany, że to tam. 
4) zamiast nogawek spodenek złapałem po drodze łoma (stał akurat pod ręką), na wypadek, gdyby to nie była mysz, a kuna.
I co? Ano... nic. Śladu myszy nie ma. 

Wróciłem do pracy, za chwilę znów odkładam wiertarkę i znów: szurszurszur... Wtedy dopiero skojarzyłem i znalazłem przyczynę: kabel wiertarki był wetknięty w przedłużacz, a całość ciągana za wiertarką zaczepiła o przechodzącą w przejściu (już do holu, a więc jedne drzwi dalej) folię fundamentową. Jak odkładałem wiertarkę, kabel się luzował i folia sprężynując przeciągała jego kawałek po sobie   :Lol:  

Drugie zdarzenie jednak jest dla mnie niewytłumaczalne. Mam w domu kanalizację. Podłączoną do szamba. Póki co nieużywaną. Znaczy się jest jeden kibel, ale stoi sobie zalany płynem do spryskiwacza i czeka na faktyczną konieczność użycia, z drobiazgami latam pod drzewko. Na poddaszu wszystkie dojścia są zaślepione, główny pion kanalizacji kończy się niemal w szczycie poddasza otwartą rurą, potem tam będzie dachówka wentylacyjna, póki co rura się kończy pod dachem. I tak tam pełny przewiew jest, więc nic nie waniajet.

I teraz do rzeczy: robiłem instalacje już w warsztacie, pomieszczenie gospodarcze miałem tuż obok siebie, a w nim ten pion kanalizacyjny. I w tymże pionie usłyszałem w pewnym momencie taki charakterystyczny odgłos zlatującej wody. I tu bohater niniejszej opowieści stoczył sam ze sobą krótki dialog wewnętrzny:
- oho, jakiś sąsiad wyżej skorzystał...
- zaraz zaraz... jaki sąsiad? Jakie "wyżej"????

To nie było przesłyszenie, odgłos zlatującego kanalizacją czegoś słyszałem wyraźnie. Wyraźnie też dochodziło to z tej rury, nie z zewnątrz, bo tak też sobie to w pierwszej chwili usiłowałem tłumaczyć, że pewnie gałąź po dachu zjechała. Dach jednak jest obecnie w takim stanie, że żeby po nim zjechać gałąź musiałaby być dość ciężka i być wyposażona w sanki. Albo narty. Bez tego po prostu by utknęła w śniegu. Poza tym, ja tego głosu nie słyszałem z góry. 
Jedyne, co mi do głowy przychodzi, to że skraplająca się na wewnętrznych ściankach rury od pionu i na niej zamarzająca para z szamba osiągnęła taką grubość, że się oberwała i zsunęła na dół. Wydumane to trochę, ale jedyne, co mi przychodzi do głowy, w każdym razie wrażenie było... ciekawe  :smile: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

a może taka kuna zjechała .... na sankach  :smile:  po rurze znaczy się
albo ta wcześniej wspomniana mysz lub coś innego gryzoniowo wkurzającego

----------


## Jarek.P

> a może taka kuna zjechała .... na sankach  po rurze znaczy się
> albo ta wcześniej wspomniana mysz lub coś innego gryzoniowo wkurzającego


Obstawiam jednak ten obmarzający na rurze i obrywający się pod własnym ciężarem szron, o żywinie też co prawda myślałem, ale mam wrażenie, że taka zjeżdżająca rurą kuna by narobiła o wiele większego łomotu. 
Choć nie przeczę: idea kuny wlatującej w przykanalik i przekonującej się, że jedyna możliwa dalsza droga prowadzi wprost do betonowego szamba bez wyjścia... no jakiś taki sadystyczny rechot we mnie to wywołuje   :big grin:  

J.

----------


## myszonik

Witajcie Jarku.
ja jako nowicjusz w temacie budowa (klamka zapadła w tym tygodniu, a plany już, że ho, ho) na razie podglądam zafacynowana dzienniki, a Twój skłonił mnie do zalogowania na forum. 
Świetnie piszesz, świetnie się Ciebie czyta, a działka piękna i nie wątpię, że powstanie na niej piękny dom.
Czekam z utęsknieniem na ciąg dalszy i podglądam...  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

Dwa powody mnie tu przygnały:

pierwszy to przyznaję się bez bicia - zazdrość pięknych drzew   :oops:   :oops:  

drugi - kibicowanie szybkiej i efektownej budowie   :Wink2:

----------


## PeZet

Rewelacyjny dziennik!  :big grin:  

I w  końcu znalazłem, tu, u Ciebie, zdjęcie Głównej Szyny Uziemiającej! W całym necie tego nie ma.

Czekam z niecierpliwością na fotki, jak się podpina kabel ziemny w rozdzielnicy. Zamieść, proszę.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Myszonik i [email protected]* - dziękuję za pochwały  :smile:  
Te drzewa robią piękne wrażenie i nadają działce klimat, to fakt, ale tak naprawdę, nie oszukujmy się, to zarażone przypłaszczkiem granatkiem, karłowate i rosochate kurduple  :Confused:  Schną sobie niestety w okolicy (cały las jest zarażony) po kilka na sezon, więc i nasze się nie ostoją, liczymy się z tym, że trzeba je będzie stopniowo usuwać. Nic, będziemy dosadzać nowe   :smile:  
A co do "planów, że ho ho" Myszonika - tak, pamiętam ten etap   :big grin:  Pisałem o naszych początkach, przypomnę tutaj tylko, że pierwotna koncepcja naszego domu miała mieć nawet wieżę z dodatkową kondygnacją i metalowym kurkiem na szczycie. A i jeszcze schody jak u Carringtonów   :Lol: 
Ani się obejrzycie, jak będziecie wspominać owe plany z uśmiechem, stojąc na własnym.

Ciąg dalszy dziennika... na pewno nastąpi, ale może być teraz przerwa troszkę dłuższa niż zwykle, niestety Zły Kapitalistyczny Pracodawca - Wyzyskiwacz znów mnie w delegację wysyła do Krakowa, w związku ze Strasznie Pilną Robotą, a w weekend do rodziców jadę, w kolejny tydzień znów Kraków i w ten sposób najbliższy termin kolejnych robót to weekend za dwa tygodnie  :sad: 

*PeZet* - w całym necie nie ma zdjęcia GSU w wydaniu domkowo-jednorodzinnym, bo i nie wiem,  czy wiele takich domów jest, które sa wyposażone w taką szynę z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Na ile się orientuję, taka GSU zwykle ma formę prostego zacisku łączącego bednarkę z drutem miedzianym wprowadzonym do rozdzielni, a połączenia wyrównawcze, jeśli w ogóle są, to mają postać co najwyżej normalnych przewodów instalacyjnych łączonych z resztą instalacji. 
Ja u siebie to robię w wersji full-wypas, bo po pierwsze jako inżynier telekomunikant "ziemię" darzę wielkim uczuciem, po drugie stykając się z tematyką porządnych uziemień w wydaniach profesjonalnych, patrzę na to z odrobiną zawodowego zboczenia  :smile: 

Jak się podpina kabel ziemny w rozdzielnicy - na pewno to sfotografuję i na pewno zamieszczę, ale nie będzie to szybko, uzbrajanie rozdzielnicy to temat na przełom wiosny/lata, nie wcześniej, a być może później. Wyglądać to jednak będzie prosto - tenże ziemny kabel u mnie wystaje z chudziaka, z arota, przez którego jest wprowadzony do budynku, dalej podejdzie sobie pionowo do rozdzielni, wejdzie do niej zapewne od dołu. Dalej już go pozbawię izolacji i oddzielę przewód ochronny. Ten pójdzie wprost do szyny ochronnej (do której będzie też wpięty przewód LGY 16mm2 z głównej szyny uziemiającej), a reszta wsadzona w ochronnego cienkiego peszla pójdzie bokiem rozdzielni do góry, do pierwszego rzędu i tam zostanie wpięta wprost do odłącznika p/poż. A dalej - jak to w rozdzielni  :Smile:  Z nietypowych, niestandardowych rzeczy - chcę zamontować dodatkowy odłącznik do odłączania zasilania domu na czas wyjazdów czy dłuższych (niż powiedzmy doba) nieobecności, sprzed tego wyłącznika będą tylko wyciągnięte obwody, które zasilanie mieć muszą: lodówka, alarm, piec CO, "serwerownia" itp.

J.

----------


## Saskja

Ten tajemniczy odgłos to ja wiem, co to było. To z pewneego czeskiego filmu z czasów mej pierwszej młodości - taka rodzina wodników wpadła z Pragi zajrzeć, co u Ciebie na budowie. Oni się przemieszczali miedzy kibelkami a umywalkami na przykład.

No chyba że jednak gałąź na nartach.

 :Lol:  

A bażanta to może byś dla mnie złapał, co? Ja go nie zjem, tylko w humanitarnych warunkach bym go potrzymała na balkonie, żeby psy szkolić...

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ten tajemniczy odgłos to ja wiem, co to było. To z pewneego czeskiego filmu z czasów mej pierwszej młodości - taka rodzina wodników wpadła z Pragi zajrzeć, co u Ciebie na budowie. Oni się przemieszczali miedzy kibelkami a umywalkami na przykład.


"Jak utopić doktora Mraczka" - bomba!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pamiętamy oczywiście, choć chwilę nam zajęło ustalenie, o co chodzi ( i tu muszę oddać sprawiedliwość małżonce, ona ma pamięć jak słoń, a ja... cóż.... sklerotyk). 
Ech, jooo, to se ne vrati...   :big grin:  

A co do bażanta - złapać się go nie podejmuję (zresztą do tresowania psów - z całym szacunkiem, ale chybabym nie miał sumienia), ale coś mi przypomniałaś: znałem kiedyś kota, który by chyba był idealny. Bestia mieszkała w bloku, po sąsiedzku, z serdecznie jej nienawidzącym psem. I regularnie przeskakiwał sobie kotek na sąsiedni balkon, gdzie całe przedstawienie urządzał: przechadzał się wte i wewte po barierce, przeciąąągał się, mył sobie mordkę, bawił się jakimś paproszkiem, albo po prostu sobie siedział i z zainteresowaniem przyglądał się, jak pies po drugiej stronie szyby dostaje szału i usiłuje się zębami przez ową szybę przegryźć   :Lol:  
I niech mnie ktoś spróbuje przekonać, że zwierzęta nie bywają złośliwe, że to jakieś instynktowne zajmowanie terenu czy coś w tym stylu było, a nie czysta złośliwość w niczym nie skażonej postaci...   :big grin:  

J.

----------


## PeZet

LGY 16mm2 i podłączenie wprost do wył. ppoż. Oto piękna wizja. Natchnąłeś mnie.   :big grin:  Dzięki.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, starość, nie radość...

Dziennik nam spadł na jakąś odległą podstronę za sprawą wspominanej przerwy w pracach. Zły Kapitalistyczny Wyzyskiwacz wysłał mnie w delegację do Krakowa, gdzie (w okolicy) zima co prawda przepiękna:









Ale co z tego, że tam było tak pięknie, skoro ja tam nie dla widoków pojechałem. Czas mi upływał na odsypianiu nocek za dnia, a noce spędzałem sobie w takich oto uroczych wnętrzach:



, gdzie była specyficzna atmosfera: gorąco, bardzo sucho, a jak się źle stanęło, to prosto w łeb dmuchał ogromny klimatyzator. A jako atrakcja dodatkowa - ze trzy nocne wycieczki na krakowskie dachy, bynajmniej nie celem podziwiania nocnej panoramy Krakowa. Efekt - nietrudny do przewidzenia, ychu dychu... W dodatku robota była tak bardzo pilna i nie do przełożenia, a niżej podpisany niezastąpiony, że w drugi tydzień pojechałem tam z gilem do pasa i zużywając po drodze tonę chusteczek.

Nic to jednak, co nas nie zabije, to wzmocni, chciałoby się powiedzieć. Wróciwszy do domu, odpiąwszy narty, co zrobiłem? Oczywiście... pojechałem na budowę!   :Lol:  Elektryka czekała.

Pojechałem, a tam dwa wielkie zaskoczenia na dzieńdobry. Pierwsze zaskoczenie przeżyłem w drzwiach. Otwieram ja je, wchodzę, zapalam światło, rozglądam się i...
- o [krzywa], co tu się wszystko tak błyszczy?
Okazało się, że po tych mrozach nam od wewnątrz wszystkie ściany, stropy, narzędzia, no po prostu wszystko pokryło się cieniutką warstwą lodowego szronu. W pierwszej chwili się nawet wystraszyłem, że coś gdzieś podmokło, ale na szczęście nie. Efekt wizualny dość zdumiewający w każdym razie. Trochę go widać na niżej pokazanych zdjęciach, ale tylko trochę.

Drugie zaskoczenie miało początek już w ostatni weekend, kiedy to wpadłem jedynie na budowę przelotem sprawdzić, czy wszystko OK, a zwłaszcza czy instalacja p/zamarzaniowa na rurze pracuje i ma się dobrze (na termometrze było -18 ). Instalacja miała się dobrze, rura była ciepła, ale woda nie leciała...  :sad:  Oczywiście tragedia, panika, co to będzie? Jak nic woda zamarzła na podejściu do budynku (na 1,5m w ziemi) albo co najbardziej prawdopodobne - już w domu, poniżej mojej instalacji grzejnej, która sięga jedynie na pół metra w ziemię. Głębiej nie robiłem, bo stwierdziłem, że to już w domu, ścianka fundamentowa ocieplona, od dołu szatani z piekła grzeją, będzie dobrze. A tu masz Ci los, albo szatani nie napalili wystarczająco, albo Dziadek Mróz przesadził, tak czy tak, wody nie ma... na wiosnę jak nic trzeba będzie rozkopywać, rurę wymieniać...

Telefon do wodociągów, że by przyjechali zakręcili zawór w ulicy. Oczywiście, przyjadą, zakręcą, należy się stówa. Za odkręcenie - kolejna. A i sam tego absolutnie nie mogę zrobić, NIE WOLNO! Ponieważ dwie stówy mieć i dwóch stów nie mieć, to razem już cztery stówy, stwierdziłem, że ich chrzanię, rura zamarzła, to i tak pewnie szybko nie puści, ten tydzień wytrzyma tak jak jest. A po tym tygodniu, czyli dziś, planowałem, że wodę w ulicy zakręcą "nieznani sprawcy", jakież było jednak dzisiaj moje zdziwienie, kiedy się okazało, że po odkręceniu kranu woda jak gdyby nigdy nic leci sobie normalnie   :big grin:  A wokół sucho, żadnej fontanny   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Niestety, na chwilę obecną nie wiem, czy woda faktycznie zamarzła gdzieś w głębi, jednak rura z kwasówki wytrzymała, czy tez może nie wytrzymała, ale pęknięcie jest na tyle małe, że woda wsiąka w ziemię, nie wybija na zewnątrz, czy może nic w ogóle nie zamarzło (bo i tak szybko by odmarzło??? W zmarzniętej ziemi, po raptem dobie odwilży???), a cała panika była wywołana np. chwilowym brakiem wody w wodociągu, bądź przyklejonym grzybkiem w kranie (kran grzybkowy, podgrzewanie znosi chyba nie za dobrze, grzybek się przykleja do gniazda i po kilkudniowej nieobecności trzeba go zwykle mocno odkręcić, żeby odskoczył i puścił wodę. Może wtedy był przyklejony mocniej?...)
Na wiosnę pewnie i tak odkopię tą rurę, żeby się upewnić, że wszystko ok, póki co jednak się cieszę, że nie wygląda to źle.

A z dzisiejszych prac:
Na pierwszy ogień poszło nieszczęsne rozwijadło do przewodów, na które obiektywnie muszę przyznać, poświęciłem już tyle czasu i energii, że cała sprawa się stała bezsensowna. No ale, jak to nasz jeden premier powiedział, budowlańca ocenia się nie po tym, jak zaczyna, tylko jak kończy. Czy to może o elektryku było?...   :Wink2:  

Rozwijadło zupgrade'owane do version 2.0, przy czym apgrejd został dokonany w sposób błyskawiczny i zgodny ze standardami mojego wspominanego już tutaj ulubionego filmu, za pomocą piły łańcuchowej:



I to wreszcie jest to, kabel się rozwija lekko i równo, można założyć dwa kręgi naraz (może nawet trzy, nie sprawdzałem), nic się nie gibie ani nie osuwa.

Z bardziej konkretnych prac: oświetleniówka w kolejnym pomieszczeniu wraz z wyprowadzeniem oświetlenia zewnętrznego. Pod sufitem widać też prowizorkę budowlaną, właściwe instalacje to te bardziej proste  :wink: :



A w dziurze do szachtu instalacyjnego zaczynają się pojawiać pierwsze końce kabli czekające na główną tablicę rozdzielczą, która się w tym miejscu znajdzie. Póki co trzy (ten czwarty w poprzek, to prowizoryczne oświetlenie działające obecnie), ale będzie ich tam duuuuuużo. 



Rozdzielnia oczywiście nie będzie miała tak wymyślnego kształtu, jak ta dziura, to tak mi się tylko pustak wybił  :smile:  rozwaliłem tą ścianę wyżej za pomocą wielkiego młota po tym, jak kolejny raz o górną krawędź sobie guza nabiłem, docelowo tam będzie i tak dość spora skrzynka, to się i tak wykuje na ładnie.

Druga zrobiona dziś rzecz - arot na kable mające iść podłogą do piwniczki. Niepozornie wygląda, ale namęczyłem się z tym za sprawą koniecznych przekuć. Zwłaszcza widoczna na zdjęciu ścianka z cegły pełnej i niewidoczna na zdjęciu jeszcze jedna taka ścianka, też z pełnej dała mi w kość. 



Jeeeezuuuu....  A małżonka moja w projekcie wymyśliła, że z pełnej będą wszystkie działówki   :Evil:   Kując te dwie wspominałem sobie ten pomysł i baaardzo się cieszyłem, że osobistego architekta się nie posłuchałem i kazałem robić po swojemu, oj baaardzo  :wink: 

W powrotnej drodze do domu kupiłem wszystko co potrzebne do remontu naszego sufitu w łazience, tego z odparzonym tynkiem. Niestety kasy z ubezpieczenia nie będzie, ze wspominanym androidem nawet nie próbowałem się użerać, odpuściłem sobie. 
Kiedy dotarłem wraz z zakupami do domu, po raz kolejny się okazało, że naszemu dziecku naprawdę nie potrzeba kupować wymyślnych zabawek, on jest najszczęśliwszy jak do zabawy dostanie:
- parę desek
- kawałki pustaka czy cegły
- ścinki blachy
- wyprowadzone tacie z biurka elektroniczne utensylia
- albo nowokupioną pacę do zacierania:



Jutro na budowę nie jadę, jutro budowę robię u nas w mieszkaniu   :Roll:   :big grin:  A przynajmniej taki mam zamiar, czy dam radę - się okaże, ponieważ... jakby to napisać... no starość nie radość... reumatyzm...   :Lol:  


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wielkiego szacunku właśnie nabrałem do tynkarzy. Za sprawą osobiście otynkowanego kawałka sufitu w łazience naszego obecnego mieszkania, no tego, o którym już wspominałem wcześniej.

Dla przypomnienia: tak to wyglądało pierwotnie (znaczy pierwotnie później, bo pierwotnie wcześniej był to normalny, gładki sufit):



Po rozpoczęciu skuwania okazało się, że po pierwsze sufit pierwotny wisi sobie jedynie na przechodzących w tym miejscu licznie kablach, po drugie, że obszar działań jest ze dwa razy większy od spodziewanego, no ale to przecież normalka. 
Sufit po zakończeniu skuwania (przestawałem kuć tam, gdzie między tynk a sufit nie wchodziła już mi wbijana ręką szpachelka, ale na upartego bez problemu odkułbym całość):



Na zdjęciu widać jeszcze ciekawostkę z czasów wykańczania tego mieszkania. Ano wymyśliłem sobie wtedy zasilany elektrycznie wentylator. I postanowiłem doprowadzić do wentylacji przewód od oświetlenia, oczywiście po najkrótszej drodze, po suficie. Lampa była obok, przewidywane położenie zasilającego ją kabla w stosunku do tego, który ja chciałem dołożyć - ortogonalne, no więc nie było się nad czym zastanawiać, szlifiera w dłoń i... pieeerduuuuuut.... ciemność, widzę ciemność, ciemność widzę...

Oczywiście, zgodnie z wszystkimi prawami Murphy'ego w tymże dokładnie miejscu okazały się być aż dwa kable - jeden do gniazdek na przeciwległej ścianie, idący do nich na skróty przez sufit, drugi - do położonych na tejże ścianie kinkietów, idący do nich już absolutnie nie na skróty, a wręcz naokoło, ale pewnie elektryka urzekła możliwość mocowania dwóch kabli w jednym torze. I wtedy właśnie po odkryciu, że wywaliło wszystkie możliwe zabezpieczenia łącznie z przedlicznikowym (niech żyje selektywność zabezpieczeń!), włamaniu się do skrzynki (zamkniętej na klucz, rzecz się zdarzyła oczywiście po godzinach pracy budowlanej administracji) na klatce i przywróceniu zasilania, wtedy właśnie na suficie powstały te niebieskie ozdóbki.

Do rzeczy jednak: gruz wyniosłem (nieobeznanych w pracach remontowych informuję, że gruz i tym podobne rzeczy w wyniku walenia w toto młotkiem puchną, zwiększając swą objętość dość znacznie, z tego kawałeczka sufitu gruzu wyszły trzy wiadra), sufit oczyściłem, zagruntowałem, rozrobiłem w wiaderku tynk (gotowiec Knaufa) i zgodnie z wcześniej przeczytaną, znalezioną w necie obrazkową instrukcją zacząłem nakładać. I im dłużej nakładałem i wygładzałem, tym bardziej krzywe toto było. Pozycja z rękami nad głową precyzji nie sprzyjała, długa metalowa paca zagładzała dobrze, ale jakoś zawsze tak wychodziło, że pilnując jednego jej końca, drugi wpychałem za głęboko, zostawiałem bruzdę narożnikiem - oj kląłem sobie na tej drabinie soczyście... W tym właśnie momencie nabrałem do tynkarzy wspomnianego wcześniej szacunku. Pomyślałem sobie bowiem o tynkowaniu całego domu...   :Confused:  

W końcu stwierdziłem, że trudno, lepiej nie zrobię, najwyżej będę potem równał gipsem. Zostawiłem to, co mi się udało do związania po czym złapałem za pacę z gąbką i zgodnie ze wskazówkami z instrukcji zacząłem pacać[*]
I wtedy właśnie dostąpiłem oświecenia. Wraz z pyłem gipsowym, kawałkami gruzu ze skuwania, chlapnięciami tynku i całą remontową resztą, spłynęło na mą posiwiałą (od gipsu) głowę oświecenie (czy może raczej otynkowanie?), w jednej chwili przejrzawszy na oczy doznałem wtajemniczenia w zapewne największa tajemnicę tynkarską: tynk się wcale nie robi równy i gładki od jego zaciągania przy nakładaniu. On się równy i gładki robi dopiero od pacania! Amen!

Efekt póki co końcowy wygląda tak: 



Nie jest to może najpiękniej otynkowany kawałek sufitu i szpachlowania tego gipsem nie uniknę, ale przynajmniej jest proste i choć może na tym zdjęciu nie wygląda - uwierzcie, jest równe. Kable niestety spod tynku widać, on jest na tyle cienki, że nie dało się lepiej, tak zresztą było pierwotnie, pamiętam, że przed malowaniem te przewody też prześwitywały.

[*] autorskie określenie naszego Wyjątka. Co się robi pacą? Oczywiście paca!  :smile:

----------


## MartaK32

działeczka cudna -czasami wpadnę popatrzeć  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

*MartaK32* -  dzięki, zapraszamy  :smile: 

Dziś zawiozłem na działkę swoją rodzinę i przy okazji zwróciliśmy uwagę na ciekawostkę. Nasze ukochane zwierzątko domowe, zostawiające nam liczne dowody odwzajemniania uczuć (ostatnio obsrana była dokładnie dolna łazienka) zrobiło sobie z naszego dachu... coś w stylu deptaka spacerowego. O, proszę:










Ech, aby do wiosny...

J.

----------


## sharoon

Piękne miejsce do mieszkania! Gratuluję!  :smile:

----------


## Sepior

Od jakiegoś czasu czytam, twój dziennik i jestem pod wielki wrażeniem.  :ohmy:  
Po pierwsze super opisujesz i dokumentujesz wszystko zdjęciami.
Po drugie zakres prac, które wykonujesz sam jest imponujący.

Ja się zastanawiałem nad robieniem kanalizacji i c.w.u. samemu i po przeczytaniu twojego dziennika podjełem decyzję, że wykonam to. Powodzenie w dalszych pracach i z niecierpliwością czekam na dalsze wieści z budowy  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

*sharoon i Sepior* - dzięki za miłe słowa, bardzo motywują do dalszej pisaniny  :smile: 

Taka samodzielnie wykonana robota to i ogromna satysfakcja i znaczna oszczędność kasy i wreszcie spory komfort psychiczny, jak się coś zrobi samemu, to cytując starą, ulubioną reklamę mojej ciotki (która niniejszym pozdrawiam): "to wie się, co się ma"  :wink: 
No po prostu: zrobię dobrze, to wiem na pewno, że jest zrobione dobrze. Gdzieś coś nie poszło najlepiej - wiem, gdzie jest to miejsce, jak coś się tam kiedyś zacznie dziać złego, od razu będzie jasne, nie muszę się zastanawiać, co w tym miejscu fachofce schrzanili i szybciutko pianką czy gipsem zakryli, żeby nie było widać. A jak coś spierdzielę - sam do siebie mogę mieć pretensje i ewentualnie, nauczony doświadczeniem, zrobić drugi raz, lepiej. 

Kanalizację wspominam obecnie jako coś bardzo prostego, wystarczy w zasadzie o podstawowych zasadach pamiętać (spadki, wentylacja, średnice) no i oczywiście mieć dobry projekt, w którym projektant nie ograniczył się do beztroskiego "tu będzie kibelek, a tu damy natrysk", tylko zastanowił się nad tym, jak do tego kanalizacja podejdzie tak, żeby poziome odnogi były jak najkrótsze a spadek możliwy do zachowania. 
Hydraulika jest w moim odczuciu już trochę większym wyzwaniem, ale głównie za sprawą zakresu robót, trudne to nie jest absolutnie, koniecznych do zachowania zasad jest nawet mniej niż przy kanalizacji, za to tutaj warto dokładnie przemyśleć prowadzenie rur, najlepiej sobie to dokładnie rozrysować przed zabieraniem się za robotę. Robienie "na żywioł" też jest możliwe, ale kończy się zwykle zużyciem o wiele większej liczby kolanek, a i efekt końcowy przypomina bardziej kłębek drutu kolczastego niż czystą instalację  :smile:  Działać pewnie będzie tak czy tak, ale po pierwsze wstyd pokazać, po drugie - w skrajnych przypadkach rury mogą zacząć brumbrać.

A z konkretów - po pierwsze łazienka w obecnym mieszkaniu. Obecnie jest na etapie gładzi gipsowej, ponieważ wykonany przeze mnie tynk nie kwalifikował się do bezpośredniego pomalowania. Tynk nakładany ręcznie zdecydowanie nie jest rzeczą, którą może dobrze zrobić laik bez doświadczenia i właśnie to wykazałem na własnym przykładzie. Znaczy będzie równo i gładko "jak Jadźki kolana", ale kosztuje mnie to tyle roboty, że tynkując tą techniką cały dom (teoretycznie, bo nie miałem zamiaru próbować) bym chyba ze trzy lata to robił  :Smile: 
Zdjęć sufitu niet (nie, nie wstydzę się, po prostu nie robiłem), natomiast małżonka sfotografowała mnie w kombinezonie przeciwpyłowogipsowym tuż przed szlifowaniem:



Na głowie mam oryginalną peruwiańską czapkę z lamiej wełny, przywiezioną z Peru przez koleżankę, a na twarzy - bandanę, która ze mną "pół świata" (no... może europy) zjeździła w charakterze nakrycia głowy  :smile: 

A na budowie - zdjęcia będą dopiero jutro, bo dziś aparat został zagarnięty przez małżonkę, ale instalacja instalacji się posunęła znacznie. Aż dziwne w sumie, bo prace na budowie z konieczności musiałem zacząć od mozolnego wykopywania auta ze śniegu   :big grin:  Niestety, okazało się, że nawet służbowy samochód czasem nie da rady. Wjeżdżając na działkę postąpiłem jak zwykle, w myśl zasady: wystarczy się odpowiednio rozpędzić i przejedzie się przez wszystko, zwłaszcza, że wjeżdżam tyłem i napędzane przednie koła ida już po wstępnie ubitym. Niestety, nie przewidziałem jednego: obecny śnieg jest na tyle zmrożony i zestalony, że samochód się na nim po prostu powiesił: podwozie oparło się całą powierzchnią na śniegu, a koła... no wyorały sobie bruzdy po bokach i kręciły się w nich niemal swobodnie   :Lol:  
Usiłowałem sprawę przeczekać, że niby ciepło od silnika, że sam nacisk.. a gdzieeetam. Trzeba było złapać za szpadel i łopatę, dodatkowo pod przednie koła podbić po desce (tego na szczęście pod ręką dostatek) i kupę czasu poświęcić na wyrąbywanie (!!!!) i wyciąganie śniegu spod auta. 

Potem musiałem sobie naprodukować opału do kozy. A wcześniej naostrzyć łańcuch w pile, bo przy cięciu zapapranych betonem desek poszalunkowych stępił się tak, że chwilami szybciej by chyba szło używanie tej piły w roli siekiery. Ostrzenie łańcucha okazało się być trywialnie proste, zastanawiam się tylko, czy prowadnica kupiona wraz z pilnikiem bardziej mi pomaga czy bardziej przeszkadza. 

A kiedy wreszcie mogłem się zabrać za robotę, to:
- poprawiłem instalację oświetlenia w gospodarczym - wcześniej zapomniało mi się o wyłączniku schodowym na drugim końcu pomieszczenia (jest przechodnie, tędy się wchodzi do domu z garażu). Co prawda światło w tym pomieszczeniu i tak się będzie włączać "samo" za sprawą czujnika PIR w suficie, ale instalacje pod tradycyjne włączniki tez robię na wypadek gdyby się okazało, że PIRy jednak nie działają tak, jak powinny. Zwłaszcza o żonę się tu obawiam, światło włączane PIRami mamy w obecnym bloku na klatce schodowej i żonę moją te czujniki na ogół po prostu ignorują   :Lol:  
Tak więc całkiem jest prawdopodobny scenariusz, w którym generalnie światło w gospodarczym (i innych "przechodnich" pomieszczeniach jak hol czy klatka schodowa) będą włączały PIRy, ale na użytek małżonki będą i tradycyjne pstryczki  :wink: 

- wykonałem mniej więcej połowę instalacji oświetleniowej w salonie, łącznie z oświetleniem tarasu. Tu nie ma o czym pisać, bo ciężko w ciemno, jutro zamieszczę zdjęcia, to może coś opiszę. W każdym razie powoli zaczynają mi powstawać na ścianach miejsca, w których tynkarze chyba będą musieli siatkę założyć przed tynkowaniem, bo na samych przewodach ułożonych jeden przy drugim w ilości: "duuużo" tynk się ni cholery nie utrzyma  :wink: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

Witaj,
Na czym będziesz robił instalację? Bistabilne, jakiś sterownik lub cuś?

Podziel sie koncepcją....

----------


## Jarek.P

Sakramencki ziąb dzisiaj był... 
-4 stopnie, ale odczuwało się to jakoś bardzo. I to mimo, że dziś w zasadzie przebywałem głównie w okolicach kozy. Może zresztą właśnie dlatego, zamiast uczciwie sobie zamarznąć i potem utrzymywać stałą temperaturę średnioprzemarzniętego pingwina, to co chwila miałem ciepło, zimno, ciepło, zimno   :cry:  Zaraz się idę dezynfekować   :Wink2:  

Obiecane zdjęcia: 

Piwniczka pod schodami. Będzie w niej hydrofor do wody gospodarczej, a tam, gdzie to kłębowisko kabli, będzie tablica sterująca oświetleniem kuchni, salonu, holu i klatki schodowej. 



Owo kłębowisko, to mniej więcej połowa kłębowiska docelowego, dojdą tu jeszcze przewody oświetlenia holu i klatki schodowej oraz jeszcze kilka przewodów sterowania tymże oświetleniem z różnych miejsc.

Niedawno oglądałem czyjś dziennik budowy, w którym instalacja robiona przez profesjonalnego instalatora była równiutka i prościutka aż miło było spojrzeć. Moja niestety nie jest aż tak równa, jednak Manieq 82 wykrakał, na zimnie kable sztywne się układają kiepsko, chyba przed tynkowaniem zrobię jeszcze rundę z gluegunem i odstające fragmenty podoklejam. 
Druga sprawa to fakt, że tamten przewody mocował aluminiowymi opaskami "przez całość", dzięki czemu mógł je równiutko układać jeden przy drugim, u mnie każdy przewód jest trzymany osobnym klipsem, a te wwiercam w ścianę jak mi wypadnie, nie staram się jakoś szczególnie robić to idealnie równo, bo i po co? Tynk i tak pójdzie po całości   :Wink2:  

Jeszcze z tematu "przyjdzie walec i wyrówna" (czy też w tej konkretnej edycji: "przyjdzie tynkarz i zatynkuje") kabel na suficie położony niemal jak od linijki  :smile: 



A co do nowoczesnego sterowania oświetleniem:



Idzie nowe, dziadzie, idzie noooweee.
Już nie lniane gac... TFUUU!!! 
Już nie trzy osobne kable ino jeden cienki! (i mniejsza, że się nie rymuje)

A na poważnie - oświetlenie holu, klatki schodowej, salonu i kuchni będzie sterowane za pośrednictwem przekaźników (pod schodami w piwniczce), ale nawet to będzie opcją przejściową, docelowo rozbudowaną o moduły wykonawcze interfejsu RS485 i wtedy będzie można sterować wszystkim zewsząd  :smile:  Docelowość nastąpi... kiedyś. Jak będę miał czas się tym zająć. Czyli pewnie nieprędko. Ale zrobię!   :Evil:  
W głębi zdjęcia świeci się tymczasowa RBTka, oczywiście do demontażu.

Na koniec widok ogólny na dzisiejszy front robót (jego część):



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Witaj,
> Na czym będziesz robił instalację? Bistabilne, jakiś sterownik lub cuś?
> 
> Podziel sie koncepcją....


To nie takie proste  :smile:  
Wizje i plany to ja mam rozliczne i dość wielowątkowe.
W tej chwili robię jedynie niektóre punkty oświetleniowe na przekaźnikach bistabilnych, konkretnie załatwiam w ten sposób pomieszczenia bytowe, znaczy salon z jadalnią, kuchnię, sypialnię oraz hol wraz z klatką schodową, dodatkowo przekaźnikami też będę sterował całe oświetlenie zewnętrzne. 

I póki co będzie to tylko tyle, jedyne udoskonalenie będzie polegać na możliwości sterowania całym oświetleniem salonu z dowolnego miejsca, gdzie będą pstryczki (a planuję je przy wejściu do salonu, przy miejscu "spoczynkowym" oraz w ograniczonym zakresie przy wejściu do kuchni), podobnie w sypialni, a komunikacja (hol i schody) będzie się miała sama włączać i wyłączać w zależności od tego, czy ktoś się tam kręci, czy nie. 

Na wypadek jednak, gdyby mi w przyszłości czasu i chęci nie zabrakło, przez wszystkie te (i wiele innych) miejsca przechodzi (znaczy... będzie przechodził, już za kilka dni budowo-roboczych) dodatkowy przewód mający się stać szyną interfejsu RS485. 
Wszystkie puszki pod wyłącznikami daję jako głębokie z myślą właśnie o tej chwili, kiedy pod wyłączniki powsadzam tam moduły wykonawcze umożliwiające zdalne sterowanie takim punktem. Te moduły chcę produkować samemu, jest w necie bardzo dobry projekt i na chwilę obecną myślę o jego powieleniu, możliwe że za kilka lat, kiedy realnie patrząc będę się za to brał, pojawi się (albo sam opracuję) coś lepszego. Logika oparta na tym interfejsie nie musi mieć żadnego sterownika, może pracować w systemie rozproszonym, kwestia tylko poprogramowania poszczególnych modułów, który ma którego słuchać i co robić. Może to być nadanie przy okazji uzbrajania alarmu rozkazu "w całym domu gasimy światło", ale może też być komenda domykania połaciówek (tu zakładam optymistycznie, że wywalę kiedyś kupę kasy na siłowniki do nich) wydana przez czujnik deszczu zainstalowany gdzieś na dachu.

Ale sterownik też będzie. Może coś profesjonalnego, co da mi komfort używania doń porządnego programu do zarządzania, może nawet paneli LCD gdzieś na ścianie pokazujących temperaturę w domu, czy wyświetlających alarm przepełnienia szamba, a może po prostu stary pecet np. z linuxem (linux urządzenia po RS485 po prostu widzi) zainstalowany w serwerowni   :big grin:  
A ścienny monitorek - zrobi się coś  :smile: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

łee czyli to co tygryski lubią najbardziej  :smile: 

sie zapytałem bo moja koncepcja jest podobna, może mniej zaplanowana - tak na wariata to robiłem i projektowałem przenosząc z głowy na ścianę, ale myślę że zadziała
ja oparłem, a może oprę u siebie na PLC Fateka


sprzęt jak widać leży w pudełku i może na dniach zaczne go programować,
będzie sterował wieloma rzeczami między innymi oświetleniem
tylko temperatura jeszcze nie wiem jak - Dallasy ? tylko jakiś sterownik który po Modbusie by sie z moim PLC dogadał bo od podstaw nie dam rady napisać, no może w czasie jaki by mnie zadowalał  :smile: 

Będę śledził ten etap uwaznie może coś jeszcze u siebie zmienię  :smile: 
Pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

Taki sterowniczek PLC też mnie bardzo kusi, żeby go dać po prostu jako sterownik oświetlenia i mieć z marszu z głowy to, co obecnie na etapie samych przekaźników jest dość kłopotliwe do zrobienia: wielopunktowe sterowanie oświetleniem w sposób wygodny

Samymi przekaźnikami oczywiście mogę zrobić to tak, że mam na ścianie rząd pstryków i każdy włącza mi jeden punkt oświetleniowy, ale już jakiekolwiek udziwnienia, to dodatkowe pstryki. Obecnie planuję rzecz tak, że poszczególne punkty włączam z miejsc, gdzie jest jakiś logiczny związek (kuchnię z kuchni, okolice kanapy z okolic kanapy itp.) i w każdym tym punkcie instaluję dodatkowy pstryk do wyłączania całej grupy światła (czyli trzymając się przykładu - w całym salonie wraz z jadalnią i kuchnią robimy ciemność). Gdybym chciał jednak poszaleć, realizować jakieś sceny świetlne (np. kuchnia won, jadalnia won, ale salon zostaje oświetlony), muszę się albo napstrykać (siedząc na kanapie gaszę wszystko po czym zapalam to co koło mnie) albo zainstalować kolejnego pstryka z właśnie taką funkcją. Danie tutaj sterownika umożliwia o wiele większą swobodę twórczą. Zwłaszcza, że od rzędów pstryków docelowo chcę raczej uciec, ograniczając się do lokalnych sterujących lokalnymi źródłami światła, a dopiero za pośrednictwem nietypowych przyciśnięć realizujących bardziej złożone rzeczy (np. wcisnąć i przytrzymać - zapal/zgaś wszystko).

Oczywiście, do tej instalacji przewiduję odbiornik RC5 (na początek jakiś gotowiec z alledrogo, są dość tanie, potem pewnie coś współpracującego z RS485 zrobię) i światłem będzie można sterować też z pilota. Akurat się świetnie tutaj składa, bo mam naprawdę kapitalnego pilota uniwersalnego (Logitech Harmony 515, dość drogi, ale wart każdej wydanej nań złotówki, on tylko kawy nie potrafi zrobić, wszystko inne owszem), który potrafi wydawać całe sekwencje rozkazów po jednym naciśnięciu przycisku, więc tutaj sceny świetlne można już wymyślać dowolne.

J. (z wizją reszty domowników, z małżonką na czele, lamentujących, że z latarką muszą po domu chodzić, bo światła nijak nie idzie włączyć, jak pstrykają włącznik w salonie, to lampa w kiblu się zapala, próba uruchomienia telewizora gasi światło w całym domu, a wyłączyć go potem tez nie można, bo przy kolejnych przyciśnięciach telewizor nie reaguje, a za to na klatce schodowej się dyskoteka robi   :Lol: )

PS: w pudle widzę jakieś przekaźniki, co kupiłeś? To są "BIS"y?
A temperatura - dallasy są tanie i dobre, tylko wymuszają interfejs 1-wire no i trzeba też sobie samemu połączenie wyrzeźbić, sam czujniczek jakoś zabezpieczyć itp. A ten twój PLC to tylko modbusa obsługuje? Nie możesz w nim jakiegoś wejścia pod 1-wire zaprząc?

----------


## manieq82

te przekaźniki to zwykłe PK-1P F&F do 16A sterowane z 24V - sterownik będzie je załączał 
co do twojej koncepcji nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem że te płytki chcesz montować lokalnie w puszkach głębokich?
a nie lepiej zebrać wszystkie kable (sterujące z pstryczków również) do rozdzielni?
wtedy wszystko można
tylko kabli trzeba sie naciągnąć sporo 
ja u siebie dałem ciała bo kupiłem wsiurskie rozdzielnie - mało w nich miejsca - ale jak u Ciebie masz koncepcję na pomieszczenie wręcz z instalacjami (myślę o tym szachcie) to można tam całą szafę wsadzić  :smile: 

jeśli chodzi o temperaturę to mam sterownik do tych dallasów na oku - drogi jest  :sad:  - który działa po Modbusie, sam PLC nie chwycie tego, a jeśli już to musiałbym się nakombinowąć i jakieś interfejsy sklecać a czasu i siły i wiedzy przede wszystkim nie mam
a co do sterowniczka to nie tylko oświetlenie
- zakręci wodę
- pobawi się żarówkami jak mnie nie będzie
- będzie sterował pompką cyrkulacyjną wody (w połączeniu z pirami)
- z tymi samymi pirami będzie mi zapalał światło w zależności od sygnału z alarmu tylko jakieś ledy cobym do kibla dotarł nie oślepiony żarówką, lub full oświetlenie po powrocie
- po skomunikownaiu z alarmem może zrobić z domu choinkę w czasie dziwnych akcji
- sterownie bramą wjazdową, garażową
- podlewanie ogrodu
- STEROWNIE WENTYLACJĄ
- pokazanie temperatur i innych na panelu dotykowym - jest jest tylko zakopany na dnie tego kartonu  :smile: 

i w sumie ogranicza mnie tylko moja fantazja, sieć kabli pociągniętych po domu i czas na napisanie linijek programu do tego wszystkiego

ale jak wczesniej napisałem to jest to co tygrysek lubi najbardziej i jak to małżonka oznajmiła kiwając głową 
"I co pewnie będziesz siedział nad tym po nocach..." 
patrząc jak z wywieszonym językiem i śliną cieknącą oglądałem poszczególne elementy pakując je do kartonu i stawiając go w moim miejscu roboczym czyli przy PC  :smile:  - także już niebawem zacznę z tego kartonu wyjmować .....
łuff się rozpisałem i uciekam już bo Ci wątek flooduje  :smile: 
pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> co do twojej koncepcji nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem że te płytki chcesz montować lokalnie w puszkach głębokich?


Ten linkowany przeze mnie projekt zakłada całkowite rozproszenie urządzeń i sterowniki oświetlenia są montowane właśnie w puszkach. Pomysł wydaje mi się niegłupi, ale u mnie rzecz zaczyna się od tych przekaźników, one będą skupione w trzech miejscach (właśnie w szachcie, w piwniczce pod schodami oraz na strychu - dzięki temu skracam trochę te kilometry kabli, a między tymi miejscami i tak jakieś połączenia korespondencyjne porobię na użytek ewentualnych rozbudów). I sterowniki pod RS485 pojawią się też w tych właśnie miejscach, ale ewentualne inne, włączane tradycyjnie będę mógł uzbroić w sterownik wstawiony w puszkę.  
Robienie załączania oświetlenia kibla czy pomieszczenia gospodarczego na przekaźniku wydawało mi się całkowicie bezcelowe, tam w zupełności wystarczy klasyczny pstryczek (no... w gospodarczym może uzupełniony o PIRa, w kiblu PIR się niestety nie sprawdza  :wink:  ). A jak będę szalał z elektroniką, to przy hurtowej jej produkcji, zrobienie kilku sterowników więcej nie będzie problemem, a ich wmontowanie w wyłącznik światła w kiblu da mi możliwość zdalnej jego kontroli (i np. wyłączenia zostawionej żarówki przy wychodzeniu z domu).

A co do zastosowań takiej logiki - oświetlenie to oczywiście jedynie jeden aspekt, u siebie też planuję ich sporo więcej. Lista mniej więcej pokrywa się z Twoją, jedyne różnice, to:
- wentylacja. Jak rozumiem, Ty masz pewnie rekuperator, u nas póki co go nie ma i tak właściwie nie ma czym sterować. 
- sterowanie bramą - oczywiście można, ale tak właściwie, to po co?[*] Brama ma się otworzyć i zamknąć jak się przejeżdża samochodem, na to całkowicie wystarczy pilot od samej bramy, ewentualne jej otwarcie "on demand" można załatwić dodatkowym przyciskiem w garażu. Kłapanie drzwiami od garażu przez sterownik - owszem, gdyby u dołu domalować straszliwe zębiska, możnaby liczyć, że potencjalny złodziej na widok szczerzącego się na niego i wściekle kłapiącego bramą garażową domu zakrzyknie wielkim głosem z przerażenia i ucieknie co sił w nogach, ale nie liczyłbym na to specjalnie. Jeśli już, to odwrotnie: sterownik bramy garażowej mógłby zapalać światło w garażu (to zwykle potrafi robić samodzielnie) i może jakieś dalsze, w ciągu komunikacyjnym?

J.
[*] -Tak, wiem, malkontent przeze mnie w tej chwili przemówił, czyste echo tych niedobrych profanów, co to w odpowiedzi na przechwałki, co to ta inteligencja w domu nie da, kwitują to wszystko krótkim: "eee, a warte to całego zachodu?", "a po co to wszystko?" i tak dalej. Gdyby takich, jak oni było więcej, nadal jeszcze na drzewach byśmy siedzieli, o!

----------


## manieq82

z tą bramą to troszki skrót myślowy
brama ma swój sterownik i to on z pilota otwiera i zamyka
chodzi mi o komunikacje między bramą wjazdową, garażową i sterownikiem aby:
- wjeżdżam zapala się światło przed posesją,
- otwieram garaż zapala się światło w garażu i na korytarzu 
- z dowolnego przycisku w domu mogę (po zaprogramowaniu kombinacji lub dłuższego przytrzymania) otworzyć bramę wjazdową dla gości bez nerwowego szukania pilota, lub odryglować furtkę dla gości niezmotoryzowanych

funkcji można ho ho ho 

a co do wentylacji to rekuperator robię własnymi rencyma, dlatego sterownika nie posiadam i tenże będzie pełnił właśnie tą rolę.

Pozdr

PS Pomysł z domalowaniem zębów bramie garażowej naprawdę mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No i stałem się niewolnikiem własnego Dziennika Budowy...

Nie pisałem nic od zeszłego tygodnia, wczoraj też mi się nie chciało, a tu dziś, nagle, jak nie zabrzęczy telefon, jak nie rozlegnie się w słuchawce głos mojej mamy:
- ja to mam przeczucie, że ty chyba chory jesteś?
- nieee, nic podobnego, dlaczego?
- a bo nic w dzienniku budowy nie piszesz.

No i masz ci, człowieku, los...   :big grin:  

Z innej beczki: podobno kominiarz przynosi szczęście. Podobno...
Będzie chyba szansa się przekonać o tym w najbliższej przyszłości, albowiem:
- wykonano nam jakoś w październiku instalację gazową. Zrobiono próbę szczelności wystawiono papiery po czym powiedziano, że z tymi papierami teraz trzeba iść do gazowni, umowę podpisać, no formalność taka, pan idzie, pan podpisze. A i te papiery są pół roku ważne, więc przez te pół roku trzeba to załatwić.
Wydało mi się to prostą sprawą, się znajdzie wolna chwila, się podjedzie, wypełni pewnie jakieś kwitki, podpisze umowę i wszystko będzie cacy. 

Aaakuurat!

Wolna chwila znalazła się w tym tygodniu i oczywiście rychło się okazało, że nie tylko nic nie jest cacy, ale że jeszcze takich wolnych chwil to sporo trzeba będzie, zanim temat gazu zostanie zamknięty. Nie będę relacjonował wszystkich przygód, jakie tu miałem, bo to by dłuuga opowieść wyszła, więc w skrócie:
- należy przypomnieć wykonawcy instalacji, że nie rozliczył się jeszcze z gazownią i nie dostarczył protokołu odbioru instalacji,
- należy załatwić numer ewidencyjny nieruchomości ,
- należy zorganizować przegląd kominiarski,
- należy się zastanowić, co się bardziej opłaci: podpisanie umowy z gazownią teraz i niepotrzebne płacenie miesiąc w miesiąc opłaty przesyłowej, czy machnięcie ręka na ważność próby szczelności i jej powtórne wykonanie pod koniec lata, kiedy myślę że będzie pora na instalację pieca CO.

No i zagwozdkę mam z tym kominiarzem. Z tego, co się naczytałem na forum n/t przeglądów kominiarskich, przypuszczam, że bezproblemowo dałoby się zorganizować odbiór nawet całkowicie nieistniejącego komina w niewybudowanym jeszcze domu, jednak choćby z uwagi na nasze bezpieczeństwo chciałbym, żeby ten odbiór był faktyczny, nie papierowy, w związku z czym muszę teraz podzwonić po kominiarzach i pozadawać im pozornie głupie pytanie: czy do odbioru musi już być w kominie wkład (znaczy właściwy komin), czy niekoniecznie? Pytanie pozornie bezsensowne, ale jednak mnie nurtuje: skoro i tak przy odbiorze nie będzie jeszcze pieca, to sprawdzanie szczelności komina nie ma sensu, więc może i wkład kominiarzowi do protokołu zbędny? Zobaczy sobie, że komin jest, że przekrój ok, że wentylacja zapewniona, może wystarczy?

A co do ostatnich prac... no robią się.
Pewien kącik w salonie (po drugiej stronie ściany jest piwniczka z rozdzielnią sterowniczą oświetlenia):



Piwniczka i rozdzielnia sterownicza oświetlenia parteru już niemal kompletna (brakuje jeszcze dosłownie kilku kabli)



Pojawiły sie również takie oto tajemnicze miejsca z licznymi przewodami znikąd, donikąd  :wink: 



Oraz takie oto ozdóbki na schodach:



Przy tym zdjęciu na chwilę się zatrzymamy, proszę wycieczki. Po prawo widzimy bowiem przyszłą atrakcję wnętrzarską a zarazem być może nadchodzący hit forumowego wątku "szczyty kiczu", ale nic to, taki kiczyk sobie z małżonką zaplanowaliśmy i będzie!   :cool:  
Widać tam drzwiczki wyciorowe komina kominkowego (trochę niesymetrycznie względem wnęki, ale to nie problem, u dołu się rozkuje troszkę). Widać? Widać! Proszę sobie teraz wyobrazić całą tą ściankę (tą z drzwiczkami)  wyłożoną płytkami udającymi cegłę ręcznie formowaną, a wnękę przesłoniętą żeliwnymi ażurowymi drzwiczkami i delikatnie od wewnątrz podświetloną (nie, nie na niebiesko! Wrrrr!!!!!!) Wyobrazili sobie? Ładnie? A niech mi kto powie, że nie... (jedyny wyjątek, jaki dopuszczam, to mój tata, jemu w tym domu nie spodobało się póki co jeszcze nic, ale on już tak ma po prostu   :Lol:  )
Poza tym drobiazgiem, na zdjęciu widać jeszcze dziury na oświetlenie stopni schodów. Lampki będą łączone równolegle i będą się świecić naraz (najwyżej każdy bieg schodów oddzielnie mogę uruchamiać), kusiło mnie jednak bardzo, żeby sprowadzić do rozdzielni każde oczko osobno, tylko po to, żeby móc na tych schodach włączać np. biegające światła a'la światła wspomagania lądowania na pasie lotniska   :big grin:  

Zaczątek elektryki na poddaszu:



Na koniec będzie jeszcze doniesienie "z ostatniej chwili".
Otóż moja wierna młotowiertarka... która tak wiernie mi dotąd służyła, bezproblemowo obsługując rozliczne remonty u mnie i moich znajomych, na którą zawsze mogłem liczyć, która w potrzebie dotychczas nigdy nie zawiodła, taka była dobra i taka cacana... chlip...

No zbiesiła się. Norrrrmalnie, zhardziała i stawiać się zaczyna   :Evil:  
Nie wiem, czy styropian poniewierający się na budowie zawinił, czy bliskie kontakty z elektryką (całe szczęście, że płotu żadnego z nią nie robiłem...), ale zamiast pracować jak dotąd pewnie i niezawodnie, to ona coś skrzypieć zaczęła o emeryturze, piski jakieś z siebie wydaje na temat nadgodzin, w temacie wierteł tez jakieś dziwne wymagania, te stare wiertła to nie, ona chce nowe. A dziś, to już przeszła samą siebie. Najnormalniejszy w świecie strajk ostrzegawczy mi zrobiła! I to bez żadnych ostrzeżeń, po prostu jedna dziura poszła OK, a przy drugiej duup i cisza. Całkiem cisza.
Proszę ja ją po dobroci. Nic.
Proszę trochę ostrzej. Zaś nic.
Proszę w imieniu kolektywu, zwracając jednocześnie uwagę na ważność zadań i celów przed nią stojących. Ni cholery...
Straszę, że w przypadku niezreralizowania na czas planu sześciotygodniowego będzie źle. Ona ma to gdzieś.
Usiłowałem więc przejść do innych form perswazji , zastanawiałem się przez chwilę, czy by jej... no, nie spaść ze schodów, póki co oklepałem ją jedynie pałką służbową (znaczy trzonkiem młotka), wygłaszając przy tym dłuższy monolog dotyczący życia osobistego owej wiertarki, prowadzenia się jej bliższych i dalszych przodków, też nie pomogło. 
Dopiero uczciwe dobranie się do niej ze śrubokrętem pozwoliło odkryć, że strzelił wewnętrzny bezpiecznik. Szczęśliwie w czeluściach bagażnika samochodu znalazł się "prawie dobry"  :wink:  i wiertarka spasowała, ale pracując cały czas skrzypi i piszczy na wpół zatartymi łożyskami i wyraźnie dogorywa. 

A oto i bohaterka w pełnej, strudzonej życiem krasie:



J.

----------


## manieq82

Z tym gazem
ja przedwczoraj podpisałem umowę, musiałem bo mi termin z gazowni sie kończył

nie wiem jak u Ciebie ale to wszystko chwila
- numer domu dostałem po 10 minutach czekania w gminie
- oświadczenie (taki druk) wypisywałem drugie 10 minut
- protokół o zakończeniu instalacji i próbie szczelności wystawił wujek co Ci mi on robił totą instalację wewnętrzną
- kominiarz:
no tutaj opowiem Ci moją historię 

zacznijmy od poczatku jak to przyjechał sobie do mnie Pan z ramienia gazowni coby mu pokazać gdzie chcę skrzynkę bo on plany dla przyłącza będzie robił
Zapytałem czy może by mi plan instalacji wew. nie zrobił - się człowiek ożywił
za miesiąc i 600 stówek miałem piekny plan, uzgodniony w zud i kontakt do kominiarza
Pan kominiarz zacny chłop przyjechał ciut za wcześnie tzn. tydzień zanim mi wujek instalacje wykonał
nie przeszkadzało mu to jednak aby ja odebrać, był bardzo miły i wogule
jak mu wspomniałem o reku i went. mechanicznej to się ożywił, powiedział że super, i że on mi może (jeśli się w ciągu roku wprowadzę) za kolejną stówkę już i końcowy odbiór mi wykonać
rok ponieważ tyle papiren jest ważny
także mam czas do sierpnia

refleksja:
bardziej gościa okna interesowały jakie i za ile aniżeli komin
a koleś to miszcz sam był, znaczy nie jakiś pomocnik tylko toten sam co mi na pieczątce widniał
więc albo wiesz, znasz i masz pewniaka że sprawdzi co i jak i skasuje parę stówek więcej za to,
albo wersja budżetowa a sprawdź sobie sam! będziesz pewniejszy!

i na koniec anegdotka:
" a pokaż kto Ci tu robił wstępną opinię do projektu .. " - tu zagląda do projektu instalacji gazowej " oo proszę! Ja sam!"
i tutaj poczuł że sami swoi  :smile: 


Ps. numer do kominiarza dostałem w gazowni  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Te pomniejsze formalności to oczywiście drobiazg, numer ewidencyjny pojechałem załatwić "po drodze", protokół z próbą szczelności mam, odbiór techniczny... teoretycznie nie moja sprawa, tylko między Znanym Grupie Mareckiej Wykonawcą a gazownią, ale mam nadzieję, że się znajdzie, został mi jedynie ten kominiarz.

Podejście twojego kominiarza bardzo mi się podoba i może poproszę na priv o telefon do niego? 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

O i już piąta podstrona...

Dziś, czując zew wiosny pojechałem sobie na budowę po pracy. I jak się okazało, dobrze zrobiłem, ponieważ w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, w okolicach wodociągu, który mrozy poniżej -20 zniósł bez szwanku, teraz, po raptem kilku dniach z nocami przy -5 stopniach i dniami w okolicy zera, zobaczyłem taki oto widok:



Na zdjęciu nie ma nic, co by oddawało skalę, ale nie było to nic dramatycznego, stalagmit ma może z 10cm, a rozlewisko lodowe jest tylko lokalnie. Najciekawsze jest to, że nie mam pojęcia, jak to się stało. Jak tam byłem, na miejscu, temperatura była dodatnia, więc grzanie się wyłączyło, ale jak sprawdziłem, podkręcając termostat - cały czas działało. Więc albo musiało w nocy prądu nie być, albo termostat się "zaciął" (elektromechaniczny w końcu). Tak czy tak, zamarznięte było wszystko i z duszą na ramieniu włączałem grzanie. Na szczęście nie było tak źle, zaczęło kapać jedynie z zaworu antyskażeniowego, niestety do wymiany (jakieś 30-40PLN) i urwała się końcówka kranu, taka do naciągania szlaucha, musiał ją lód wysadzić, to już groszowa sprawa. Natomiast wodomierz, rzecz podobno bardzo wrażliwa na zamarznięcie, o dziwo ocalał.

Niech już ta zima wreszcie sobie pójdzie w... no tam, gdzie właśnie wrony i inne kraczące obrzydlistwo odlatuje...

Uporawszy się z wodą, wziąłem się za właściwą robotę. Niestety, nie było mi dane popracować, ponieważ wiertarka, ostatnio już prezentująca jakieś podejrzane odchyły na polu ideologicznym, zrobiła mi strajk generalny. Ani be, ani me, ani kukuryku, tu se siędę i tak będę siedziała. Ani prośbą ani groźbą ani perspektywą spadnięcia ze schodów się jej nie dało wziąć, postulaty jakieś spisane smarem z SDSa na desce tylko przedstawiła, że wolne soboty mają być (jeszcze czego...), że niezależny samorządny związek wiertarski ma być zalegalizowany, z siedzibą w reprezentacyjnym pokoju i funduszem, że wyrzucone niedawno wiertło (końcówkę miało na okrągło wyrobioną) ma być przywrócone do pracy i takie tam jeszcze bzdury. A i jeszcze o jakichś kartkach na mięso coś tam było zaczęte, ale chyba smar się skończył do pisania i nie wiadomo, o co szło.

Tak czy tak, postulatów wysłuchałem, po czym rozejrzałem się za jakimiś innymi wiertarkami, spontanicznie reagującymi na tak skrajnie niegodne braci robotniczej zachowania. Patrzę w lewo, patrzę w prawo... nic! Sami rozumiecie, że tego tak nie można było zostawić! Trzeba było jakąś spontanicznie reagującą młodzież skrzyknąć, podwieźć dla wygody, może zaopatrzyć w przypadkowo całkiem będące pod ręką styliska od łopat! Wsiadłem więc w samochód, pojechałem do Castoramy i przywiozłem. Łamistrajka przywiozłem: 



I teraz robota już poszła jak burza. Ta nowa ma ponad 200W większą moc (950W, stara 710W) i niemal dwa razy większa energię udaru (3,3J / 1,8J) i to się naprawdę czuje.

Stara wiertarka póki co internowana, a potem się zobaczy. Jak złoży uczciwą samokrytykę, to może ją na allegro wystawię (jako używany i wyremontowany sprzęt po przejściach, ja nie z tych, co takie rzeczy wystawiają jako "zupełnie nowa i prawie nie używana, nie wiem, czy działa, bo nie chciało mi się sprawdzać, ale kiedyś jak włączałem, to działała, nie pszyjmuje negatywuf").
A dziś udało mi się zrobić całą instalację oświetleniową holu na poddaszu i prawie całą na parterze.

Tu poddasze. Hol, znaczy:



Drabina po lewo to tymczasowe wejście na strych, potem w jej miejsce będą składane schody nożycowe. Pod drabiną folia ze zgrzewki piwa (ech, gdzież te czasy, jak przy robocie się piwko piło zamiast gorącej herbaty...)

I taki drobny szczególik: zasilanie "oczka" oświetlenia nocnego - po podłodze było mi bliżej, niż naokoło otworu drzwiowego  :smile: 



A teraz dół. Sam dół. Piwnica znaczy. Z kolejnymi kablami:



I dość malownicze zdjęcie z fragmentem holu na parterze:



To względnie porządnie pomocowane to docelowa instalacja, a to krzywe i bezładne to prowizoryczne rozprowadzenie prowizorki prowizorycznej   :cool:  oczywiście tuż przed tynkarzami to usunę.
I RBTka, z którą mam nielichy zgryz, co zrobić na czas tynkowania. Zastanawiam się nad dwiema opcjami:
- zbić ze stempli i desek stojaczek, powiesić RBTke na nim i postawić na środku holu (środek może być względny i uzależniony od tego, na ile mi tego grubego czarnego kabla wystającego pod RBTką starczy)
- wklinować ze dwie deski wewnątrz szachtu (nie widać na zdjęciu, jest za tą ścianą, a dziura do niego znajduje się za rogiem po prawo) i RBTke wstawić do środka. 
Skłaniam się ku temu drugiemu rozwiązaniu, ale to chyba na sam koniec, tuż przed tynkarzami zrobię, bo póki co do tego szachtu dość regularnie się wpycham, RBTka by mi w tym odrobinkę przeszkadzała.

Dalszy ciąg w sobotę.

J.

PS: a i zapomniałbym. Paczkonosz przyszedł. I paczkę przyniósł. Z taką zabawką:



 :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, nie można sobie żartów z braci robotniczej robić, nie można...

Dopiero co pisałem o postulatach wiertarskich w ramach których miało być przywrócone do pracy wiertło, wywalone przeze mnie z powodu zużycia, nie tylko moralnego. To stare wiertło to był jakiś tani, robotniczy szajs, a było i było, wraz z tamtym Einhellem służyło mi kilka lat. Wywaliłem je, ponieważ widia była już na okrągło wyrobiona, w jego miejsce kupiłem sobie Hitachi. Bo miało być profeszynal i nie do zajechania.
I co? Ano drugi dzień po zakupieniu (fakt, że po bardzo intensywnej eksploatacji) strzeliło sobie:



Przez chwilę stanąłem w obliczu przestoju w robocie, szczęśliwie przypomniało mi się, że to stare wiertło po prostu pie... no wysłałem po krzywej balistycznej pod ścianę. 
I było tam. Samotne, porzucone, przez nikogo nie kochane. Leżało sobie, całym sobą prezentując uosobienie smutku i melancholii, a z każdego wiertłowego krętu niemy wyrzut wyzierał...
To była scena godna wielokrotnego emitowania w porze największej oglądalności na kanale "Romantica", od Najromantyczniejszych Momentów Kanału Romantica odbiegająca jedynie tym drobiazgiem, że rzucanie się na szyję było z przyczyn obiektywnych utrudnione. No i światła zachodzącego słońca nie było...

W każdym razie, starym, zrehabilitowanym wiertłem skończyłem (z grubsza rzecz biorąc) hol na parterze, zrobiłem łazienkę parterową i znaczną część wiatrołapu.

Na zdjęciu poniżej hol, ujęcie zbliżone do prezentowanego w poprzednim wpisie, można sobie porównać  :smile: 



Uprasza się o zwrócenie uwagi na sufit - pojawił się na nim wykonany sprayem napis. O tajemniczej treści "Nie tynk.". I kreska. To tajemne znaki zostawione ekipie tynkarskiej. Jeśli dodam, że tamże będzie sufit podwieszany, a przed kreską go już nie będzie, to będzie wszystko jasne?

A tu rzeczony wiatrołap:



I na koniec jeszcze raz wnętrze szachtu instalacyjnego, w którym się robi już gęstawo:



J.

----------


## PeZet

JarekP,
czy uziemienie szyny PE wprowadzisz pod ziemię w domu czy na zewnątrz?
Czy to plastikowe na zdjęciu to obudowa Szyny?

----------


## Jarek.P

> JarekP,
> czy uziemienie szyny PE wprowadzisz pod ziemię w domu czy na zewnątrz?
> Czy to plastikowe na zdjęciu to obudowa Szyny?


Tak, to plastikowe, to szyna PE (główna szyna wyrównawcza) w obudowie.
Gdzieś wcześniej w moim dzienniku było zdjęcie tegoż zaraz po zainstalowaniu.

Zaciśnięta w tym bednarka wchodzi wprost w ławę fundamentową, gdzie jest przyspawana do zbrojenia, a ponadto jej dolny koniec jest dodatkowo wbity w grunt gdzieś na metr poniżej ławy, a ponieważ u nas wody gruntowe wysoko, to tym samym najprawdopodobniej tkwi on w wodzie.

J.

----------


## PeZet

JarekP, dzięki.
Nie mam wyprowadzonego uziemienia ze zbrojenia fundamentów. Jeśli wbiję bednarkę bezpośrednio w kotłowni to, jak myślisz, będzie dobrze? Ewentualnie po pomiarach kolejne (oby nie) wbijane byłyby pewnie już na zewnątrz. Albo się mylę.

Czy taka obudowa głównej szyny wyrównawczej ma jakąś sklepową nazwę? Czy to standardowe rozwiązanie czy to twój pomysł? Powiem wprost - śledzę z uwagą twoje prace elektryczne i chciałbym zrobić podobnie u siebie  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> JarekP, dzięki.
> Nie mam wyprowadzonego uziemienia ze zbrojenia fundamentów. Jeśli wbiję bednarkę bezpośrednio w kotłowni to, jak myślisz, będzie dobrze? Ewentualnie po pomiarach kolejne (oby nie) wbijane byłyby pewnie już na zewnątrz. Albo się mylę.
> 
> Czy taka obudowa głównej szyny wyrównawczej ma jakąś sklepową nazwę? Czy to standardowe rozwiązanie czy to twój pomysł? Powiem wprost - śledzę z uwagą twoje prace elektryczne i chciałbym zrobić podobnie u siebie


Ta wbita w ziemię bednarka to u mnie było rozwiązanie proste, polepszające jakość uziemienia z wykorzystaniem tego, co jest. Jeśli Ty musisz to zrobić tak czy tak od zera, to zrób to jak należy. Wywierć w kotłowni dziurę wprost przez chudziaka do gruntu i wbij tam coś takiego:

http://www.elkobis.com.pl/oferta/ind...pidx=54&fidx=2

Kupisz bez problemu w każdej hurtowni elektrotechnicznej, kupuje się w kompletach (jak w tym linku), albo poszczególne elementy oddzielnie (tak sprzedaje to np. "Platforma"). Nie wiem, jak u Ciebie z warunkami wodnymi, ale dobrze by było, żeby toto sięgało do warstwy wodonośnej, wtedy masz uziom w zasadzie idealny. Weź raczej tą wersję miedziowaną.

A ta obudowa szyny - to nie jest osobny element, to jest komplet wraz z szyną. I tak samo, szukaj tego po hurtowniach elektrycznych, tylko tutaj już faktycznie nie wszędzie można to znaleźć, nie wiedzieć czemu. Ten swój po prostu miałem  :wink:  ale widziałem takie ustrojstwa również w Platformie.

Kup raczej większą, niż mniejszą. Ta moja tak jak się zastanawiam, to wystarcza mi niemal na styk. Ma cztery zaciski, pod każdy mogę po dwie linki wsadzić, a potrzeba mi:
- połączenie wyrównawcze do wodociągu
- połączenie wyrównawcze do pieca CO
- uziemienie racka w serwerowni
- podłączenie szyny PE w rozdzielni
- osobne od w/w połączenie do ochronników p/przepięciowych w rozdzielni (prawidłowe podłączenie ochronników powinno być bezpośrednio do szyny i niezależnie od tego, do osobno połączonej z szyną listwy PE w rozdzielni)
- doprowadzenie porządnej "ziemi" do warsztatu (nie wiem, po co, jak już będzie, to się będę zastanawiał)
- wyprowadzenie do połączeń wyrównawczych w łazience na parterze

I już jest pełno, jedno pole wolne tylko zostaje, a łazienki na piętrze już muszę łączyć do listwy w racku serwerowni (tam będzie osobna, "rackowa" listwa uziemiająca), gdybym chciał to dociągnąć do głównej szyny, już bym się tam nie zmieścił.

J.

----------


## PeZet

Tak zrobię   :big grin:  Wyleciała mi z głowy Platforma, choć już o niej u Ciebie czytałem. Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pojechałem dziś na budowę po pracy. I znów straszyło...

Mianowicie: wyładowałem z samochodu narzędzia, po czym idąc do domu samochód za sobą zamknąłem. 
- pip! - rozległo się potwierdzenie aktywującego się alarmu. OK, wszedłem do domu, zamknąłem za sobą drzwi, odwracam się i:
- pip! - słyszę. 
- Acha, pewnie znów mi kluczyki w kieszeni się same wcisnęły - myślę sobie. I po chwili: - ale zaraz, chwila, facet, przecież kluczyków nie mam w kieszeni, tylko trzymam je nadal w ręku i to za klucz, nie za pilota. Niemożliwe, żeby się "samo" wcisnęło. No to co to było? Może coś mi się zdawało?
- pip! - rozległo się z zewnątrz na dowód, że nic mi się nie zdawało 
- pip! - jeszcze raz, dla potwierdzenia.
- co jest, kurde - znów mówię sam do siebie i rzucam się do okn... no dobra do zabitego dechami otworu okiennego celem wyjrzenia przez dziurę po sęku. Samochód stoi w porządku, nikogo koło niego nie ma. 
- pip! - znów się rozległ ten sam dźwięk, teraz jednak miałem przed oczami samochód i widzę, że pipnięciu nie towarzyszyło miganie kierunkowskazów. Innego samochodu w zasięgu wzroku niet. Przyszło mi do głowy, że ktoś sobie jaja robi, ale żywego ducha wokół, miejsc do ukrycia się też niezbyt wiele. 
Dopiero, kiedy wyszedłem na zewnątrz i odczekałem do kolejnego "pip", zauważyłem, że dobiega ono gdzieś z góry, z gałęzi drzew i że owo "pip", mimo, że wiernie naśladujące melodię mojego samochodowego "pip" jest takie raczej ptasie.
Winowajcy dostrzec mi się nie udało, więc nie wiem, czy to był Gwarek - uciekinier, czy może pierwszy wiosenny szpak przyleciał, one podobno takie sztuczki potrafią robić   :big grin:  
Dobrze by było, bo póki co okolice naszego domu zdecydowanie smutne się zrobiły:



Jedyny pozytywny akcent, to wyraźne ślady żerowania wiewiórki, miły dowód na to, że kuna jeszcze nie wyżarła wszystkich "przyjaźniejszych dla użytkownika" zwierzątek:



Na zdjęciu może nie widać wyraźnie, ale to są rozłuskane na strzępy szyszki.

Z robót... chciałoby się napisać, że skończyłem oświetleniówkę na parterze. Bo i w ostatnim pomieszczeniu (numer 09 - spiżarnia przy kuchni) pojawiła się instalacja:



Ale niestety, nie będę tak naciągał. Do pełnego odtrąbienia sukcesu należałoby jeszcze:
- wykonać oświetlenie w garażu
- wykonać oświetlenie zewnętrzne na podcieniu przy wejściu do domu
- wykonać oświetlenie zewn. przy bramie garażowej
- wypuścić gdzieś na ścianie salonu przewód do dołączenia odbiornika sterowania oświetlenia pilotem
- dociągnąć dwa przewody sterownicze do kuchni (jeden do oświetlenia zewnętrznego, żeby można było wyglądając przez kuchenne okno "kto idzie", zapalić światła na zewnątrz, drugi do sterowania oświetleniem kuchni)

Niby drobiazgi, ale spokojnie cały dzień na nie zejdzie, jak nie dwa nawet. Pierwsze trzy punkty nie są jeszcze zrobione, bo do tej pory od tej strony domu nie dawało się podejść inaczej jak na nartach bądź rakietach śnieżnych, a niestety ani tego ani tego nie posiadam, dodatkowo z nartami mam niezbyt miłe doświadczenia (nienie, nic sobie nigdy nie złamałem, po prostu dawno temu, w słowackich Tatrach zimą będąc, zapisałem się wraz ze znajomymi do szkółki narciarskiej i... i teraz mam traumę, przypomina mi się np., jak w pewnej chwili któryś z instruktorów po aparat poszedł celem utrwalania co ciekawszych momentów naszej nauki   :Lol:  ). Garaż też jest dostępny tylko od zewnątrz (przejście do domu zabite dechami), więc odpada z tych samych przyczyn. A te przewody sterownicze? No tak jakoś nie było kiedy  :wink: 

No i jedną rzecz chyba będę musiał przerobić jeszcze. Instalację robię raczej bezpuszkowo, to znaczy jak gdzieś aż się prosi puszka, to ją daję. Jak się nie prosi, bo jest zasilanie, wyprowadzenie do punktu oświetleniowego i odejście do następnego punktu, to nie daję. Z jednym ale: jak jest wyłącznik dwusekcyjny, to w puszce wystają cztery przewody. Puszki oczywiście głębokie, ale obawiam się, że to będzie już zbyt ciasno. Na próbę usiłowałem dziś schować w takiej puszce przewody do tynkowania, bez zdejmowania z nich izolacji. Dało się, ale było ciężko:



Chodzi oczywiście o lewą puszkę. Docelowo z przewodów się ściągnie izolacje i będzie trochę więcej luzu, ale ja tam chcę jeszcze kiedyś moduł wykonawczy od RS485 upchnąć... Chyba nad tą puszką machnę jeszcze puchę łącznikową.

Zrobiłbym dziś więcej, niestety zużyłem wszystkie klipsy do mocowania przewodów, poszło ich 1000sztuk!   :cool:  Przed momentem właśnie odebrałem przesyłkę zawierająca m.in. 2000 sztuk i jeszcze 1000 na przewody okrągłe (teraz chyba już wystarczy na całość  :smile:  ), na budowie jednak miałem nagły a niespodziewany koniec ciągania kabli, wziąłem się więc przejściowo za coś innego.

Ano, jak każdy statystyczny Kowalski-co-buduje-dom, oczywiście będziemy mieli kominek   :cool:  I co prawda nie chcemy się bawić w żadne płaszcze wodne, ani cudowne systemy grzewcze na bazie kominka, ale szkoda byłoby całe ciepło z niego puszczać w komin. Dlatego chcę zrobić prostą dystrybucję gorącego powietrza, taką naprawdę prostą, bez turbin i tym podobnych bajerów, czysto grawitacyjną. Ciepłe powietrze ma być doprowadzone m.in. do mojego warsztatu. I tu mamy wiekopomną chwiłę wykuwania dziury na tą rurę od DGP. I jak widać, w trakcie układania w tym miejscu kabli, o dziurze i rurze jakoś mi się zapomniało. Kable oczywiście trzeba będzie poprzesuwać trochę na dół (i do góry też z jeden chociaż)



Następne zdjęcie: "bo drabina była za krótka"   :Lol:  BeHaPowcy oraz moi rodzice proszeni są o nieoglądanie!!!



(mało to wyraźne w tej skali, więc opiszę, że na podłodze stoi paleta, na niej pozbijane z desek blaty, a na tym wszystkim drabina).

I na koniec ciekawostka: nowiuśka wiertarka. Tydzień temu ze sklepu przyniesiona i "trzy razy" użyta:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

... to jeszcze ja, Jarząbek Wacław. Bo w zeszłym tygodniu nie pisałem, bo byłem chory. Znaczy nie byłem chory, u rodziny byłem. Za to teraz jestem chory. I wcale nie prawda, że dach przeciekał, zresztą prawie nie padało. Łubu dubu, łubu dubu, niech nam żyje prezes naszego klubu, niech żyje nam!

Ech, wilki jakieś... złośliwość losu po prostu, tynkarze już potwierdzeni na za dwa tygodnie, instalacja nieskończona, urlop na jej dokończenie wzięty, a mnie jakaś przywleczona przez Wyjątka z przedszkola infekcja rozkłada na całego. W związku z czym jutro nie robię, jutro leżę cały dzień pod pierzyną i się leczę, czy tylko mogę, a ponieważ jestem gorącym zwolennikiem medycyny ludowej jeśli chodzi o przeziębienia, to dziennik uzupełniam zaocznie jeszcze dziś, bo jutro mogę mieć problemy  :wink: 

A o czym tu pisać, skoro nie na budowie się nie dzieje? Ano dzieje się i to sporo, tylko że tak jakoś zaocznie. A konkretnie dwie sprawy się dzieją.

Po pierwsze: na papierze póki co, ale powstaje sobie rozdzielnia. Powstaje sobie i powstaje, a ja przeglądając oferty elektrycznych hurtowników n/t rozdzielni nie mogę się nadziwić: rozdzielnice np 24 albo 36 polowe są określane jako idealne do domu jednorodzinnego. Kto teraz jest w stanie się upchnąć na takiej rozdzielni? Ja w 72polowej się mieszczę właściwie na styk, 90polowa jest akurat.... 24polową owszem daję, ale do piwnicy na samą automatykę od oświetlenia

A automatyka właśnie jest drugą rzeczą, która się obecnie dzieje. Bo tak: pisałem już kiedyś o swoich planach dotyczących okręcenia domu szyną RS485 i sterowania wszystkim zewsząd. I to będzie, ale w jakiejśtam zamierzchłej przyszłości. Póki co częściowo jak za króla ćwieczka, znaczy każda lampa ma swój pstryczek na ścianie, a częściowo planowałem przekaźniki bistabilne. Planowałem...

Idea była taka: dajmy na to w salonie połączonym z kuchnią i jadalnią mamy ileś punktów świetlnych. Każdy z nich można oczywiście zapalać i gasić pstryczkiem (kuchenne mają pstryczka w kuchni, oświetlenie salonu przy wejściu do niego i przy miejscu wypoczynkowym itd.), ale oprócz tego chciałem mieć możliwość np. zgaszenia wszystkiego, albo zapalenia naraz całej sceny (np. cały salon, bez jadalni i kuchni). To już mi generowało konieczność użycia przekaźników bistabilnych z wejściami RS. Znaczy dwa razy droższych. 
Druga rzecz to przewody sterujące: gdzie miały być pojedyncze pstryczki puszczałem normalny YDYp, ale tam, gdzie miało być ich kilka, dawałem wieloparowy YTKSY, który jest bardzo fajnym, wygodnym w łączeniu przewodem, ale ma tą poważną wadę, że absolutnie się nie nadaje do 230V. Zatem, żeby nim sterować tymi przekaźnikami, potrzebne były jakieś buforki. Taki buforek, to nawet dla początkującego elektronika jest prościzna, ja... z całą wrodzoną i niezmierzoną skromnością, ale za początkującego się już nie uważam, więć oczywiście to nie problem. Ale jak już usiadłem przy "desce" i zacząłem opracowywać te bufory, to pojawiła mi się nad głową taka piłeczka, jak Pomysłowemu Dobromiru i zaczęła stukać. A z każdym jej stuknięciem kolejne chmurki mi nad głową wyskakiwały. 
- w pierwszej była wizja obudowy na szynie DIN z tymi moimi buforkami. Wraz z zasilaczem i okolicami. I rząd przekaźników bistabilnych podłączonych do tego wszystkiego.
- w drugiej pojawiła się wizja faktury z pozycją "przekaźniki bistabilne BIS 412 - 24szt x 65PLN - razem: ...DUŻO..."
- w trzeciej chmurce wyskoczył pomysł, że możeby tak te buforki uzupełnić o procesor, to będzie można tym od razu zdalnie sterować.
- czwartej, największej towarzyszył ten radosny Dobromirowy okrzyk, a pojawił się on zaraz po uświadomieniu sobie, że jak już tam będzie procesor, to już bardzo niewiele brakuje do dołożenia tam rzędu przekaźników albo triaków i wyeliminowania fabrycznych bistabilnych całkowicie.

I to właśnie, korzystając z chwilowej niemocy roboczej, powstaje, póki co w teorii. Zdjęcia? Będą i zdjęcia. Na roboczo, bo całość jest dopiero "w trakcie":





Do zrobienia będą trzy lub cztery takie ustrojstwa, każdy będzie mógł sterować ośmioma kanałami włącz/wyłącz, z dodatkową możliwością sterowania tym wszystkim za pomocą pilota. Wszystko to przy budżecie wielokrotnie niższym niż koszt tej ściany fabrycznych przekaźników, nawet bez uwzględniania buforów, które tak czy tak musiałbym dorabiać.

J.

PS: jeszcze prywata do mojej czytającej ten dziennik Ciotki, która ostatnio zgłosiła requesta, żeby przestał wreszcie pisać w kółko o kablach, a zaczął o czymś bardziej zrozumiałym. Ciociu, ten dzisiejszy wpis... to naprawdę nie jest złośliwość, ja nie chciałem, to tak jakoś samo wyszło  :wink:

----------


## manieq82

na ile wyceniasz że zrobisz coś takiego dla powiedzmy 60 wejść i wyjść?
Ja mam gotowca i możemy porównać  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> na ile wyceniasz że zrobisz coś takiego dla powiedzmy 60 wejść i wyjść?
> Ja mam gotowca i możemy porównać


Porównując wartość środków użytych do nie wygrasz na pewno, bo z kosztami potrzebnych elementów zmieszczę się bez problemu w jakichś 200-300zł. (moja wersja na 8 wejść to koszt elementów poniżej 100zł). Elementy elektroniczne są bardzo tanie, z potrzebnych komponentów najdroższa byłaby chyba obudowa na szynę DIN, bo całe kilkanaście zł kosztuje. Co innego, gdybym miał to robić na sprzedaż, wtedy doszłaby jeszcze wycena pracy, softu... Urządzenie mające realizować tylko włączanie i wyłączanie wyjść w zależności od stanu wejść jest bardzo proste i program do obsługi tegoż jest też prosty jak budowa cepa ("jak wymuszenie na A to zmień stan A na przeciwny, jak wymuszenie na B to zmień stan B na przeciwny, jak wymuszenie C... i tak w kółko przez osiem wejść, do tego kontrola stanu pilota na przerwaniu i może wykrywanie wciśnięcia przycisków na czas dłuższy dla uzyskania funkcji specjalnych - do napisania w jeden wieczór), jednak jest to jakaś realna praca projektowa do wykonania, w wydaniu komercyjnym trzebaby to jeszcze wszechstronnie przetestować, zapewne niezbędne się okazałyby jakieś poprawki... Takie urządzenie na 60 portów gdyby ktoś chciał ode mnie kupić, zapewne ceniłbym we własnym wydaniu na ładnych kilkaset złotych, 

A z ciekawości - ten Twój sterownik ile kosztuje? I faktycznie ma sam z siebie 60 wejść oraz 60 wyjść i potrafi sterować bezpośrednio obciążeniem 230V? Bo do mojego będę żarówki dołączał wprost, bez żadnych dodatkowych  elementów, a u Ciebie o ile dobrze kojarzę, potrzebna będzie jeszcze ściana przekaźników, albo jakiś moduł pośredni, a to też będzie dodatkowy niemały koszt.

Natomiast niewątpliwy plus twojego rozwiązania to elegancki profesjonalny program do obsługi urządzenia. Może nie jest to coś, co będzie na codzień używane, ale niewątpliwie będzie wygodniejsze niż jak w moim przypadku konieczność zejścia z laptopem do piwnicy i przeprogramowania całego procesora.

J.

----------


## Saskja

Ja całkowicie się zgadzam z Twoją Ciotką!!!

Opowieść o PIP! bardzo mnie zaciekawiła. Naprawdę szpaki potrafią?

----------


## manieq82

Dokładnie to mam coś ponad 60 wejść i 70 wyjść
za całość dąłem koło 3500 brutto
wyjścia mam tranzystorowe i konieczność była zakupienia jeszcze dodatkowych przekaźników zewnętrznych już na 230
choć za tą sama cenę można kupić wersję z wbudowanymi przekaźnikami, na żarówki całkowicie wystarczą ale ja dla wszelkiego ... wziełem wersje z zewn. - jak coś to podmiana i dalej
za przekażniki kolejny 1 tysiąc co daje mi 4500
mam możliwość nie tylko dowolnego programowania, sterownik obsługuje modbusa i kilka innych mniej znanych mi protokołów, wejścia rs485 rs 232 usb. ethernet także można podłączyć jeszcze to i owo (moduły z wejściami sporo kosztują)

ale co jak będę gadał luknij sobie 
dla mnie dłubanie a może najbardziej brak profesjonalnych umiejętności wykluczało zbudowanie takiego czegoś samemu - ale jak piszesz kilkaset zł to chyba nie ma sie co zastanawiać ..  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ja całkowicie się zgadzam z Twoją Ciotką!!!
> 
> Opowieść o PIP! bardzo mnie zaciekawiła.


To było zwyczajne "pip!" małymi literami  :big grin:  
PIP! kojarzy mi się z pratchettowym szczurzym śmiercią i dlatego protestuję  :wink:  (ten śmierć, to nie błąd. Szczurzy odpowiednik klasycznej śmierci w czarnym habicie i z kosą na ramieniu, kto czytał Pratchetta ten wie). 




> Naprawdę szpaki potrafią?


Tak słyszałem, "for siur" nie wiem, ale gógiel mi znajduje coś takiego:

http://www.karciarz.pl/info/ptaki-na...ow-komorkowych

A co do zażaleń, że dziennik się zrobił bardzo monotematyczny - już niedługo. Za dwa tygodnie tynkarze wchodzą, więc tematyka się zmieni na mam nadzieję szereg pochwał pod adresem ekipy tynkarskiej, której szef zdaje się również ten dziennik czyta   :Lol:  
Póki co jednak jeszcze dwa tygodnie ostrych robót instalacyjnych będą i niestety...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i zaprojektowane. Tyle mojego, że przynajmniej to siedzenie w domu na marne nie poszło. "Zdjęcia" z ekranu:





I tyle. Urządzenie w obecnej formie ma osiem wyjść z możliwością ich niezależnego sterowania włącz/wyłącz. Jako elementy wykonawcze: triaki, oczywiście jak należy odkłócone i odpowiednio przewymiarowane.
Z drugiej strony płytki jest osiem wejść. Teoretycznie każde ma sterować swoim wyjściem, ale ich przyporządkowanie jest sprawą czysto programową i równie dobrze można porobić jakieś dzikie kombinacje w stylu wejścia włączającego kilka wyjść na raz.
A niezależnie od tego jest jeszcze możliwość podpięcia odbiornika zdalnego sterowania, normalnym pilotem. Po co? To chyba oczywiste? Każdy kolejny powód do ustalania, kto w domu trzyma pilota jest dobry. Bo kto ma pilota, ten ma władzę, hehehe   :Wink2:   :Evil:   :big grin:  

Się zamówi komponenty, się zrobi prototypa, to dopiero soft do tego napiszę, póki co tyle wystarczy. Póki co bardziej przyziemne prace przede mną.

Znaczy w planach, bo kiedy cały czas pokasłując, w czasie rozmowy telefonicznej z moją mamą wspomniałem o tym, że jutro chcę na budowę jechać, mama moja potraktowała mnie mniej więcej tak, jak owych słynnych bohaterskich żołnierzy napoleońskich, którzy niesieni na noszach do lazaretu celem amputowania resztek kończyn, darli się, że oni są zdrowi i żeby im muszkieta dać, to oni zaraz na barykady wracają. 
Znaczy nie, nie chciała dać medalu za ofiarność i odwagę. Raczej telefoniczny odpowiednik kaftanu bezpieczeństwa   :Wink2:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I znowu, kurcze, straszy nam na budowie. Przy czym teraz nie mam już żadnego pomysłu, czym to wytłumaczyć. 
Ano siedzę ja sobie na drabinie z młotkiem w garści, wbijam klipsy we wcześniej przygotowane dziury w ścianie, aż tu nagle...
- ssssrrrrrrruuuuuu!!!!!! - słyszę gdzieś z parteru. Dźwięk mniej więcej taki, jakby ktoś na dole wysypał solidne wiadro gruzu na podłogę. Oczywiście ująłem młotek solidniej w garść (żeby się czegoś przytrzymać) i rura na parter, najpierw obchód samego domu, potem runda naokoło domu. A zanim jeszcze zszedłem na dół, wyjrzałem przez okno. 
I... krótko pisząc, nie znalazłem nic. Null, zero, niet, none, niciewo. Żadnych śladów po przewróconym czymś, wysypanym czymś, ani wewnątrz ani na zewnątrz. Żadna połać śniegu z dachu nie zjechała (ani śniegu już na dachu, ani śladów po świeżym zjeździe pod domem nie było). Na zwierzę dźwięk był za głośny i za "gruzowy". Jedyne, co biorę pod uwagę, to że dobiegło to do mnie gdzieś z zewnątrz, a w pustym cichym domu się tak echem rozniosło. I tylko, kurcze, jedna rzecz mi tu bruździ: przez okno też wyglądałem i nie widziałem u nikogo wokół żadnej świeżej dostawy gruzu...
Krótko mówiąc, jak to nasze dziecię dziś publicznie w holu recepcyjnym przychodni na cały głos zawołało: "Cholela!"
Miałbyż nasz dom się okazać Domem Przeklętym Przez Murarza? Cy cós?

Poza tym: wiosna, panie sierżancie, wiosna...
Widać ją po takich ciekawostkach:





Po kocie, który najwyraźniej na pierwsze pozimowe łowy wyszedł:



Czy wreszcie po wychyniętym spod śniegu przecudnym widoku, jaki obecnie mamy na pierwszym planie z okien naszego domu, a także, jaki kłuje w oczy (czy może raczej wali po łbie) ewentualnych podziwiających z ulicy:



A z konkretów - roboty elektryfikacyjne wreszcie ruszyły z kopyta!

Prezentowana już wcześniej piwniczka uzyskała docelowy stopień uprzewodowienia, gęściej już w tym miejscu nie będzie (no... tak po prawdzie, to jeszcze dorzucę dwa przewody rezerwowe łączące tą rozdzielnię z głównym szachtem. Tak na wsiakij słuczaj...)



Na ścianach widać tajemne piktogramy starożytnego języka symboli, dizęki którym antyczni elektrycy porozumiewali się z tynkarzami. Tu akurat _St_ jak styropian.

Ścianka tejże piwnicy z drugiej strony. Dać tam przed tynkowaniem siatkę, czy tynk się utrzyma?  :wink: 



Łazienka na piętrze, a w niej kąt z (przyszłą) umywalką. Kolejne przykłady magii tynkarskiej: _g_ jak glazura i _nie_ jak nie tynkować  :wink: 



I zarobiona już i zadekielkowana puszka rozdzielcza. Tu komunikat dla tynkarzy chyba zrozumiały bez tłumaczenia? 



I na koniec... jakoś jesienią chyba prezentowałem zdjęcie z hałdą ścinków więźby w kącie jednego pomieszczenia, prawda? I coś pisałem, że przez zimę się spali...

To jest właśnie ten kąt:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I znów wiertło mi strzeliło. Tym razem była to najwyższa dostępna w Castoramie półka, znaczy Tivoli. Dla przypomnienia:
- Hitachi strzeliło po jednym dniu pracy
- Tivoli po pięciu
- a jakiś noname kupiony u zarania dziejów, który mam i mam (juz kilka lat)... no mam go i mam i cały czas wiernie służy. Mimo, że już go na straty spisałem (widię ma na okrągło wyrobioną) i po kupieniu tamtego hitachi nawet posłałem go po krzywej balistycznej gdzieś w kąt, już drugi raz mi cztery litery ratuje zapobiegając stanięciu roboty. Ja tego wiertła nie tylko już więcej nie wyrzucę, ale chyba po zakończeniu budowy gdzieś go na honorowym miejscu w gablotce powieszę, ze stosowną trawioną w mosiądzu tabliczką. Póki co...: Panie i Panowie, oto bohater!



Normalnie, możnaby na tej podstawie jakiegoś Harlequina napisać! W rolach głównych byłoby takie szare i nijakie, podniszczone wiertło, zawsze wierne i zawsze gotowe do pracy mimo wszelkich przeciwności losu i wszystkich krzywd doznawanych od... od niego! Tego niewdzięcznika! Tego drania, który nie docenia poświęceń i co i rusz się ogląda za innymi wiertłami, takimi z wyższych półek. Mimo, że za każdym razem mu  to bokiem wychodzi i za każdym razem to stare wiertło jest na miejscu, zawsze wierne i zawsze gotowe do pracy. Achhh...

A tak na poważnie - tak się zastanawiam, czy mi tutaj bokiem nie wychodzi właśnie kupowanie markowych wierteł. fi6mm to cieniutkie wiertło. Założone na kilowatową wiertarę po prostu się ukrusza od byle czego, podczas gdy to stare noname jest z gorszej gatunkowo stali, mniej utwardzonej i przez to mniej kruchej a bardziej plastycznej. A że ma gorsza widię, w tym momencie już bez absolutnie żadnych krawędzi natarcia, wyrobioną na okrągło - przy tak małej średnicy sama energia udaru wystarczy, żeby wierciło nawet wierło penisokształtne   :Wink2:  
Tak czy tak teoria wydała mi się warta sprawdzenia, więc dla odmiany zamiast na najwyższą półkę, sięgnąłem na najniższą i za całe 5zł kupiłem wiertło marki: Baczność! *Condor* Spocznij!. I zobaczymy...

Z robót - instalacja oświetleniowa zakończona! Oczywiście jest i "ale"   :Wink2:  Znaczy zakończona, ale prawie. Bo garaż jeszcze nie zrobiony z powodów, że obecnie jest oddzielony od reszty domu, ale mam nadzieję jutro go zrobić. Dziury już dziś powierciłem w każdym razie.

Kilka zdjęć z dzisiaj:

Nasza sypialnia, a dokładniej wejście do niej. Tak po kolei odliczając, od lewej widać wejście do naszej garderoby, a w głębi wyłącznik światła w prywatnej łazience przysypialniowej, wejście do niej jest z garderoby, nie zmieściło się już na zdjęciu. Na pierwszym planie zdjęcia wypada włącznik światła w garderobie. Następna w prawo jest puszka z wyprowadzeniem do zasilania podświetlenia półek, które będą zabudowane w widocznej tu wnęce. Dalej wejście do sypialni, a w głębi przez nie widać dziurę na serwerownię (tam gdzie numerek "11"). 



I szczególik konstrukcyjny: przejście z przewodów wtynkowych na przewody "nawięźbowe":



Taki sobie narożnik holu poddasza, znów serwerownia widoczna:



I to by było na tyle. 
A na zakończenie ciekawostka z dzisiejszego poranka. O tyle z tematem związana, że to był fragment mojego robotniczego śniadania przed pojechaniem na budowę. Jajko. Po prostu jajko. Jajko które w trakcie gotowania swą prawdziwą naturę objawiło. 




...Bo to było jajko od kury z jajami!   :Lol:  

J.

PS: nie, dziś nic nie straszyło   :Evil:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiertło marki Condor spisuje się póki co nad podziw dobrze, niestety dla odmiany pękłem młotek   :cry:  

Ten młotek zasługuje na kilka słów wprowadzenia, bo to nie jest taki znów zwyczajny młotek. Jest to nie tyle młotek, co młoteczek, a dokładniej rzecz biorac: молоточек

Rozmiar i model młotka sugeruje, że jego twórcy mieli wizję dzielnego pianiera, majsterkującego sobie w domu w wolnych chwilach między szkołą a zebraniem komsomolców, nie wiem, co tam pionierzy zwykle majsterkowali, może karmuszkę dla ptic, może gablotkę na zdjęcia Batiuszki.
Tu mała dygresja aż mi się prosi: jaja sobie robię, a tak naprawdę jestem raczej pełen uznania dla wsparcia, jaki w sajuzie mieli domorośli majsterkowicze. Po pierwsze dostępne i naprawdę niezłe narzędzia, po drugie prasa... W tamtych czasach, w średniej szkole mieliśmy świetną rusycystkę, która nie prenumerowała nam żadnej prasy politycznie poprawnej, a takie właśnie miesięczniki dla majsterkowiczów (Konstruktor Modielist) i uczyła nas z niej żywego, użytecznego języka. Ech, jakie tam były piękne projekty...

Wracając do młotka - kupiony został daawno daaawno temu przez mojego ojca. Jeszcze w czasach okołoupadkowych ZSRR, kiedy to do Polszy przyjeżdżały całe zdezelowane autokary pełne druziej wraz z masami czemodanów i sakwojaży, a każdy pełen skarbów. Na handel. I rozstawiali się z tym majdanem na targowiskach (druzja się rozstawiali, nie autokary). Oj, kto pamięta, ten wie, na tych straganach cudeńka można było znaleźć. Od wódki pakowanej w plastikowe kubeczki a'la jogurt począwszy, na wojskowych dozymetrach skończywszy. 
Mój tata był od tych targowisk uzależniony. Chadzał tam nałogowo i regularnie znosił do domu najprzedziwniejsze rzeczy. Na ogół absurdalne i kompletnie nieprzydatne, które potem wychodziły znienacka z jakichś kątów i człowiek miał zagwozdkę co to jest, do czego służy i skąd się wzięło (jak np. ręczna maszyna do szycia, wyglądem przypominająca trochę zszywacz tapicerski, albo coś, co nie mam pojęcia, do czego służy, wyglądem przypomina skrzyżowanie garoty z piłą włośnicą).
I kiedyś musiał kupić tam właśnie ten młotek. Odleżał on u moich rodziców ileś lat, generalnie bezużytecznie, aż wreszcie nie tak dawno temu stwierdziłem, że on mi się przyda. Bo fajny. A teraz, przy robieniu instalacji wydał mi się wręcz idealnym narzędziem do wbijania plastikowych klipsów do mocowania przewodów. Bo mały, poręczny i co ważniejsze, na drugim końcu wyposażony w praktyczną wyciągaczkę źle wbitych klipsów. I sprawdzał się w tej roli rewelacyjnie. Niestety, to już czas przeszły. Sam go sobie zepsułem, bo coś nim usiłowałem podważyć, za mocno pociągnąłem i.... trrrach. 

Pokląłem sobie pod nosem, ale co tam, trudno. Resztę styliska obciąłem na równo, nabiłem główkę, zaklinowałem, młotek jak nowy, tylko 3cm krótszy. Pierwszych kilka stuknięć w ścianę i.... plim! Główka na ziemi, a niżej podpisany już bynajmniej nie pod nosem, mocno opisowym, budowlanym językiem mówi, co myśli o sytuacji. Pomyślałem sobie, że nabijanie główki młotkiem "na ciasno" to był zły pomysł, bo niżej się obłamało. Nic, obciąłem stylisko jeszcze raz, tym razem je ostrugałem, oprawiłem jak się patrzy. I cały dzisiejszy dzień młotkiem pracowałem, aż w końcu go upuściłem na podłogę. I znów nieszczęście, główka osobno. Od głupiego upadku na ziemię... 
Nie wiem, chyba mu zorganizuję nowe, porządne stylisko, tamto musiało po prostu spróchnieć ze starości... Albo sliesarnyj zawod, który ten młotek wyprodukował jak raz na kolejny zjazd KPZR 300% normy wyrabiał i styliska z topoli robili  :wink: 

O, tu bohater dzisiejszej opowieści:



A poza młotkiem - dziś udało mi się zrobić caluśki garaż. Oświetlenie, gniazdka, zasilanie bramy, okablowanie od domowych mądrości i alarmu.



Miejsce w domu, gdzie cała ta instalacja "wchodzi" z garażu:



I tak na przyszłość, przyszłym pokoleniom ku pamięci: 
*
A niech mi kto spróbuje w tym domu jedną dziurę w ścianie wywiercić, jednego gwoździa wbić bez:*
- konsultacji ze mną
- wykrywacza metalu i kabli pod napięciem
- zweryfikowania miejsca wiercenia ze zdjęciami
w/w do zastosowania w dowolnym zestawieniu, najlepiej łącznie! Wrrrr!! 

I ostatnie zdjęcia: szacht instalacyjny:




Robi się gęsto, prawda?   :Lol:  Te kable oczywiście będą uporządkowane. Kiedyś. Całkiem poważnie zastanawiam się nad zabudowaniem tam normalnych drabinek kablowych...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś już na dobre zacząłem instalować gniazdkologię. Oświetleniówka już zakończona z jedynie zupełnie już nieistotnymi "ale" ("ale" oświetlenie zewnętrzne wejścia z puszki trzeba na zewnątrz wyciągnąć i "ale" do kuchni dociągnąć przewód sterowniczy oświetlenia zewnętrznego, furtki i bramy), więc na gniazdkologię najwyższy czas!

Na pierwszy ogień (po gniazdkach zrobionych "z rozpędu" razem z oświetleniem w garażu) poszedł pokój pierworodnego. Zdjęcia:





Ta bateria gniazdek jest przygotowana pod sieć komputerową i CTV, przewody niskonapięciowe będę rzucał później, ale to już będzie moooment, wszystko jest pod nie przygotowane, przebicia, podejścia, tylko rozciągnąć przewody i wepchać w peszle. Będą szły po podłodze, więc peszle niezbędne, za to mocowanie odpada.

A'propos przekuć - na drodze przewidzianej pod te peszle miałem wstawiony w ścianę filarek podpierający słup od więźby. Co było robić, przegryzłem się przez niego...  :wink: 



Ogólnie, dzisiejszy pracowity dzień upływał mi przy akompaniamencie dwóch rzeczy: przez cały czas, jaki spędziłem na budowie, bite sześć godzin, monotonnie szczekał pies u sąsiada oraz wył czyjś alarm ze dwie ulice dalej.
Ech, uroki życia na przedmieściach... 
Oczywiście, na osiedlu bloków jest o wiele głośniej, ale tu mieszkam od lat i cała akustyka otoczenia jest dla mnie normalnym tłem, tam zaś natomiast jest na ogół cisza i spokój, dlatego taki monotonnie ciamiący Burek plus ten alarm działały na nerwy, oj działały...
Burek, jak Burek zresztą, ale ten alarm to jest coś przedziwnego. Po tonacji oceniając, jest to cały czas ten sam alarm, który tam wyje sobie regularnie w zasadzie odkąd tam jeździmy, czyli już ile to?... Pięć lat? Oczywiście nie non stop, ale regularnie. Są okresy,  że częściej wyje niż nie wyje. I dziwię się. Nawet nie temu, po co taki alarm, dziwię się bardziej bezpośrednim sąsiadom, że nie usiłują wpłynąć na właściciela, a jeśli tenże nie jest skory do współpracy, że "nieznani sprawcy" chociażby nie rozstrzelają w końcu syreny tego alarmu z wiatrówki.

A i jeszcze jedno, coś co miałem wczoraj dopisać, tylko mi się zapomniało.
Choćby z korespondencji, jaką od czasu do czasu dostaję wiem, że ten dziennik podczytują osoby planujące samodzielne prace przy instalacjach i "wzorują się"  :smile: 
Oczywiście bardzo mi miło i bardzo się cieszę (jakiś czas temu w wątku o uziemieniach znalazłem zdjęcie swojej własnej, tu zamieszczanej Głównej Szyny Wyrównawczej jako wzorcowe wykonanie przez kogoś pokazywane, mało nie pękłem z dumy  :smile:  ), jeśli jednak ten dziennik ma służyć również celom szkoleniowym, to o jednej rzeczy muszę napisać:

A więc: kajeciki, ołówki i piszemy:
"Jak kupować przewody?" - to taki tytuł u góry strony proszę napisać. I podkreślić. Nie, nie wężykiem, to nie do śmichu ma być.
- No jak piszesz "przewody", no jak??!!?? ... A może i dobrze...

U mnie kupowanie przewodów wyglądało tak: zrobiłem listę wszystkiego, co mi jest potrzebne i tąże listę rozesłałem do iluś hurtowni z prośbą o wycenę. Te, które raczyły odpisać (bo - ciekawostka, kilka nie było zainteresowanych klientem chcącym wydać u nich jakby nie patrzeć kupę kasy i zwyczajnie mnie olało. Cóż, trudno, ja ich też...) spytałem z kolei, jakich producentów przewody oferują i jak dostarczą zamówienie. I mając te trzy informacje: co, za ile i jak wybrałem w końcu hurtownię, która mieści się dobre 100km ode mnie, ale za to mają tanio, dobrze i co się u nich kupi (oczywiście od jakiejśtam kwoty) pod drzwi mi gratis dowożą.
I taki sposób zamawiania gorąco polecam. 

A teraz będzie przykład, jak nie należy robić zakupów. Ano, zabrakło mi przewodu. YDYp 3x1,5. Ponieważ chodziło o raptem jeden krążek, tej swojej hurtowni już nie fatygowałem, stwierdziłem, że to ja w takim razie pojadę sobie do Leroja, gdzie jak raz na ten typ przewodu jest superpromocja i bardzo dobra cena, wcale nie wyższa od tej, którą miałem w mojej hurtowni. 
Pojechałem i pierwszy zonk: przewody owszem są, kosztują tyle, ile miały  kosztować, ale te krążki jakieś takie małe... 
Przez ostatnie tygodnie nanosiłem się krążków z tym typem przewodu, więc jego rozmiar i wagę miałem niejako "w ręku". A tu leży coś, co i małe mi się wydaje i jakieś lekkie. Sprawdzam parametry, wszystko się zgadza i długość i średnica żył i dopuszczalne napięcie izolacji. Rozglądam się dokładniej i gdzieś na tyłach regału odkrywam końcówki starych zapasów innego producenta. Nazwa producenta co prawda też mi nic nie mówi (i tu i tu), ale krążek przynajmniej uczciwszy. Żeby wykluczyć kwestię, że one są takie same, tylko inaczej zwinięte, wziąłem po krążku jednego i drugiego i poszedłem na dział "gwoździe i śrubki", gdzie są samoobsługowe wagi. I zważyłem oba krążki, wywołując tym zresztą wielkie zdziwienie pana z obsługi oraz jakieś dziwne nerwowe ruchy innych kupujących, którzy się dyskretnie oddalać zaczęli. Waga jednak nie kłamała: ten podejrzany miał zawartość kabla w kablu dobre 20 deko mniejszą. Przy wadze całego krążka daje to jakieś 2% różnicy. Niby niedużo, ale skądś się ta różnica bierze, prawda? Albo tkwi w średnicy żyły, albo w czystości miedzi, albo w izolacji...
Oczywiście kupiłem ten cięższy. Przypominam jednak, że on też był producenta o absolutnie nieznanej mi nazwie, najprawdopodobniej jakiś jedynie metkowany u nas chińczyk. No i wczoraj robiąc nim instalację ukląłem się na niego jak niewiem. Nie chciał się układać za diabła, jakieś wiotkie toto było, farfocle się ciągle robiły, ścisnąć w ręku wystarczyło, żeby się deformował, no zgroza po prostu!

Tak więc na koniec tej przydługawej epistoły wniosek: przewody kupować tanie i dobre, a nie tylko tanie! Amen.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pada, [biiip], [biiip] śnieg; Pada, [biiip], [biiip] śnieg
Cieszą się, [biiip], bałwanki, taka ich mać!
Ale, [biiip] pech, ale, [biiip] pech, żebyż to [biiip] [biiip] [biiip] trafił i [biiip] z [biiip] po [biiip] [biiip] w [biiip] i taka jego [biiip] [biiip] w te i nazad [biiip], [biiip] jego [biiip] i [biiip], niech ta [biiip] zima sobie [biiip] [biiip] w [biiip] i po [biiip] [biiip] [biiip], na cały [biiip] i [biiip] !!!! 

[biiip]!

Nie cierrrpię, [biiip], zimy! Jego mać!

Acha i nie będzie dziś słowa o kablach. Żadnych. Bo ileż można. Jedynie ad acta odnotuję, że zrobiony pokój młodszego potomstwa, przyległa garderoba i pokój gościnny.

Za to kilka zaległości chciałem nadgonić.
Po pierwsze - zwierzątko nasze domowe. Bo już kilka osób się pytało: "a jak tam kuna"? No tak po prostu, zaraz po "jak się macie" i "jak zdrowie"   :Evil:   :Wink2:  
Ano o kunie już nawet nie piszę, bo i co tu pisać, ale kuna ma się dobrze i cały czas nie ustaje w próbach pokazania mi, kto w tym domu jest głównym lokatorem. Próby owe wyglądają np. tak:



I odpowiadając na niezadane pytania - nie, nie będę chyba jednak rozpoczynał konwersacji na kunich warunkach i udowadniał jej, że z tą jej kupką to ona sobie może... norkę gdzieś pod pniakiem co najwyżej wykopać. Raz że za zimno trochę jest na wypinanie gołych czterech liter, a dwa, że my kiedyśtam chcemy się do tego domu wprowadzić, a w przypadku eskalacji konfliktu mogłoby to być odrobinkę kłopotliwe...

Za to bałagan panujący wokół naszej budowie już chyba zwierzątku się też nie podoba, bo wyraźnie ma traumę jakąś. Tu dowód naoczny: kunia reakcja na widok "składziku" pod barakowozem:



I ostatnie dzisiejsze zdjęcie: produkcja opału do kozy. Która - jak to koza - wszystko i duuuużo:



Na kozie stoi mój wierny garnuch z budowlaną herbatą, natomiast między garnuchem a kozą znajduje się rewelacyjne, patentowane urządzenie nanotechnologiczne, dzięki swym specjalnym właściwościom zapewniające przez cały czas optymalną temperaturę herbaty do picia - ani nie za gorącą, jak w kozie się hajcuje na całego, ani nie za zimną, jak koza przygasa  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I znów mi wiertło strzeliło   :big grin:  
Cudo marki Condor za 5zł pracowało zatem dokładnie tyle samo, co mercedes marki Tivoli za 18zł. 5 dni roboczych, każdy taki dzień to u mnie wywiercone jakieś 150 otworów (w spoinach, ceramice i żelbecie).

Jedyna różnica na korzyść Tivoli, jaką zaobserwowałem, to fakt, że pod koniec życia to wiertło za 5zł zrobiło się chyba lekko podkalibrowe, bo klipsy mi jakoś nagminnie nie chciały wchodzić  :wink: 

Oczywiście, co mi dupę uratowało? Ano wierne, niezawodne, zawsze gotowe do pracy stare wiertło. Tak, właśnie to, które chciałem wyrzucić. To,. którego nie tylko nie wyrzucę, ale po wprowadzeniu się, do specjalnie w tym celu zrobionej gabloty je wstawię   :big grin:  

I z narzędziowych newsów jeszcze - dziś zauważyłem, że tak w sumie niewiedzieć kiedy, wyscelbiła mi się otwornica. Dwa zemby jej fie uklusyły i scelbata telaf jeft  :wink: 
Nic, elektryki (przynajmniej tej, na którą otwornicę używam) już sama końcówka mi została, powinna wytrzymać. 

A z robót - dziś zakończyłem gniazdkologię na poddaszu, rozpocząłem gniazdkologię na parterze. Liczę na to, że w jakieś dwa dni ją zrobię, potem dzień na instalacje niskonapięciowe, ze dwa dni na instalacje alarmowe, dzień na podklejanie obwisłych przewodów, dzień na nieuniknione obsuwy... - zobaczymy, ile z tego harmonogramu uda mi się dotrzymać   :Evil:  

Zdjęcia - coś się "do druku" znajdzie. Ot, choćby ostatnia już rozdzielnia, ta konkretnie do sterowania oświetleniem w naszej sypialni:



Fragment dziś wykonanej instalacji (spiżarnia przy kuchni):



I wykusz przy naszej sypialni, docelowo kącik "do picia herbaty", obecnie - miejsce, gdzie przez miesiące stania budowy w stanie niezamknietym wiatr wszelkie śmieci znosił   :Lol:  
(.... no dobra, nie tylko wiatr...)
Okno póki co "oszklone" autorskim i niepowtarzalnym wypełnieniem "ze szprosami", to wypełnienie również nieźle straszy, ponieważ normalnie jest w którąś stronę mocno wydęte, a jak co jakiś czas wiatr zawieje w drugą stronę, ta folia z głośnym hukiem "strzela"  :smile: 



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zrobiona kuchnia i wszystkie pomniejsze pomieszczenia parteru, do zrobienia gniazdkologii został jeszcze tylko salon i mój warsztat. 

Kuchnia na gotowo wygląda tak:



Wzdłuż całej długości kuchennej ściany "roboczej" jest wykuta bruzda, a w nią wstawiony peszel. Gniazdka widoczne na zdjęciu bedą "predefiniowane", jednak dzieki temu peszlowi, gdyby nam sie potem zachciało jakies gniazdko przesunąć, dołożyć (różnie w końcu może być, za 10-20 lat mogą się np. pojawić jakieś cudowne elektrourządzenia kuchenne, o których obecnie nam się nawet nie śni [znaczy, mi się śni co jakiś czas urządzenie do automatycznej syntezy dań gotowych, takie, gdzie się z menu wybiera np. "Spaghetti Al Salmone", cośtam sobie pobzyczy, pomruczy i z komory oddawczej wyjmuje się gotowe, pięknie podane danie, ale nie wiem, czy dożyję...]), no gdyby trzeba było zrobić nowe gniazdko, to wystarczy tylko machnąć dziurę pod nową puszkę i już. Żadnego rujnowania ściany z płytkami celem przeciągnięcia przewodu   :big grin:  

Poniżej widac puche z doprowadzoną "siłom", gdyby nam się zachciało jednak kuchnię elektryczną (indukcyjną oczywiście) zamiast gazowej, gaz jednak jak widać też jest już na miejscu.

I na koniec specjalnie dla mojej mamy, która zawsze mi powtarza, że mam o siebie dbać, uważać na zdrowie, żeby się nie przeziębić, pić ciepłe - no wiadomo. Matki się trza słuchać, o zdrowie trzeba dbać! 
I piwo pić nie zimne, tylko grzane!  :wink: 



J.

----------


## Agusia i Marco

Witam!

Bardzo fajny dziennik - jednak mnie urzekło zaprojektowanie sterownika oświetlenia - też się znam na tych klockach - ja preferuję do projektów PROTELA a Ty w czym projektujesz ???

----------


## Agusia i Marco

P.S. grzane PIWO mówisz  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  dobrze słuchajmy MAMY  :smile:  skąś to znam

----------


## Jarek.P

> Witam!
> 
> Bardzo fajny dziennik - jednak mnie urzekło zaprojektowanie sterownika oświetlenia - też się znam na tych klockach - ja preferuję do projektów PROTELA a Ty w czym projektujesz ???


Protela używałem dawno temu, potem miałem dość długa przerwę w hobbystycznym majsterkowaniu, po tej przerwie tamten mój protel był już zabytkiem klasy zero. Wtedy jakoś szukając nowszej wersji Protela spotkałem się z bardzo pozytywnymi opiniami n/t programu Eagle. Ściągnąłem triala, pobawiłem się, spodobało mi się i teraz "robię" tylko w Eaglu  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Babydream

Witaj Jarek  :big tongue:  
Bardzo mnie ciekawi czy macie już jakąś koncepcję ogrodu. Wniskując po zdjęciach lasek chyba zostaje?

Pytam... bo mam zamiar kupić zalesioną działkę, i może zbyt wcześnie, ale już myślę o ogrodzie  :oops:

----------


## Agusia i Marco

rozumiem, dzięki za informacje znam troszkę EAGLA ale nie pracowałem w nim na poważnie - ale to fakt też fajny programik. 

P.S. I fajnie na forum spotkać jakieś fachowca po fachu  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

*Babydream* - Dom w Lesie ma oczywiście być domem w lesie, od samego początku szukaliśmy działki zalesionej i tak ma być!   :big grin:  

Gdzieś przed domem na pewno się pojawią jakieś iglaki (choć na pewno nie tuje), być może jakiś mikroskopijny trawniczek (ale mikroskopijny, jako uzupełnienie terenu, trawnika dla samej trawy sobie nie mamy zamiaru fundować, znam całe mnóstwo ciekawszych sposobów spędzania latem wolnego czasu niż cotygodniowe bieganie za kosiarą). 
Zostaje jeszcze część łąkowa naszej działki, ona w miarę możliwości ma mieć też charakter raczej łąki niż wiedeńskiego ogrodu, łąkowe kwiatki, zioła, trochę drzewek, może jakiś skalniaczek się zrobi...
A i w skrajnie odległym od drogi leśnym narożniku działki mamy dziurę w ziemi, jakąś pozostałość po leśnych sadzonkach, poszukiwaczach skarbów albo bombie i tam będzie trochę większy skalniak oraz małe oczko wodne (dopisek specjalnie dla mojego Taty: *  małe * !!!)

*Agusia i Marco* - to forum skupia takie tabuny ludzi, że myślę, że gdyby poszukać, popytać, znajdzie się tu dowolna profesja, od grabarza począwszy na parlamentarzyście skończywszy  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Babydream

Jarek chyba mamy podobny gust co do ogrodów  :big tongue:  Uwielbiam ogrody leśne, wiejskie i jak najbardziej naturalistyczne. Miło że są jeszcze ludzie, którzy nie sadzą pod linijkę tui  :Lol:  
Ja też celowo szukakałam działki z laskiem i wreszcie znalazłam.
Będę zaglądać i szukać u Was inspiracji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

I weź tu, człowieku, coś zaplanuj....
Planowałem ja sobie, że dziś zakończę gniazdkologię. I w założeniach był to realny plan, przynajmniej teoretycznie. Praktycznie bowiem stanęły okoniem różne drobiazgi zostawiane "na później" w połączeniu ze zwykłą złośliwością przedmiotów martwych.

Dzień rozpocząłem od pocięcia sterty desek na opał, przy czym piła już bardzo wyraźnie dawała do zrozumienia, że cięcie desek pokrytych resztkami betonu nie wychodzi jej na zdrowie, łańcuch jest już ewidentnie do naostrzenia. Naostrzę, ale, kurcze, NIE TEEERAAAZZZZZ!!!!! Wrrrrr! 
Póki jeszcze trzymając piłę przystawioną do deski tnie się szybciej, niż machając nią jak siekierą, będę ciął! I Basta!

Potem... miałem dziś zrobić ostatnie dwa pomieszczenia, znaczy mój warsztat i salon. Ale najpierw dociągnąć przewód do elektrozaworu odcinającego wodę. I jeszcze jeden przewód małosygnałowy "na wsiakij słuczaj". Potem - zebrać wszystkie gniazdkowe przewody z pomieszczenia gospodarczego, zapakować w peszel i wpuścić do szachtu. Zrobić gniazdko zewnętrzne na tarasie. Dociągnąć zasilanie do hydroforu. Dociągnąć rezerwowy przewód i korespondencję do dolnej rozdzielni. 
Wszystkie te pierdółki zrobiłem, ale zajęły mi w sumie kupę czasu, dzięki czemu zdążyłem tylko machnąć swój warsztat. O, proszę bardzo, tu gniazdka w części "elektronicznej" warsztatu:



Od razu kilka słów wyjaśnienia, o co chodzi z tą częścią elektroniczną. Kiedy powstawał projekt naszego domu, ja miałem właściwie jeden podstawowy wymóg: na parterze ma być warsztat. I nie ma to być żaden kąt w garażu, tylko uczciwe osobne pomieszczenie gdzieś z 10m2. I jak już gdzieś na początku dziennika pisałem, małżonka zaprojektowała pierwotnie chyba 12m2 warsztat, który potem w wyniku przeróbek dachu i związanego z tym suwania osi konstrukcyjnych rozrósł się do 16. No nie protestowałem akurat tutaj zbyt mocno...  :wink:   :big grin:  
Niemniej, mając pomieszczenie w zasadzie kwadratowe 4x4 musiałem je jakoś rozplanować. I przyszedł mi wtedy do głowy pomysł, żeby lekką ścianką działową wydzielić w warsztacie "podwarsztat" do prac "czystych", odizolowany od reszty, w której, zwłaszcza przy zabawach w stolarstwo pyli się czasem dość mocno.
Na powyższej fotografii jest właśnie miejsce do postawienia biurka do prac elektronicznych, bateria gniazdek pod nim to:
- 2x zasilanie 
- 2x ethernet (po dwa gniazdka na puszce, razem cztery)
- CTV kompletny
- coś. Nie wiem, co. Jak będę wiedział, to wstawię, póki co się zaślepi.

Kolejne zdjęcie, tu będzie z kolei stół warsztatowy do prac ciężkich:



I przy tym zdjęciu, proszę wycieczki, się zatrzymamy. Prawe gniazdka z zespołu tych trzech podwójnych na ścianie. Widzą? Widzą. I ja też je dziś widziałem. Z całkiem bliska. A potem, przez resztę dnia, jakoś tak mniej wyraźnie, zwłaszcza prawym okiem...
Otwornica mi z wnętrza gniazda nie wyrwała do czysta "zawartości", bo akurat tam spoina wypadała między pustakami i "trzymała". No więc dłuto na wiertarkę i jedziemy... I tak jechaliśmy, jechaliśmy, jak najbardziej w okularach na nosie, kiedy gdzieś bokiem kawałek lecącego z kutego miejsca gruzowego pyłu wpadł był mi do oka. Wydłubać go sobie za bardzo nie mogłem, bo dłonie moje po pierwsze po ostatnich dniach stanem swoim przypominają bardziej dłonie chłopa małorolnego niż wykształconego, zawodowo pracującego przy komputerze człowieka, po drugie wtedy akurat były one skrajnie odległe od określenia "czyste". Usiłowałem się ratować kieliszkiem zrobionym naprędce z nakrętki od butelki, napełnionej przegotowaną wodą, ale płukanie oka nie pomagało. W lusterku też nic nie mogłem zobaczyć, więc w końcu wzruszyłem ramionami i zacząłem pracować dalej, po prostu jednym okiem łzawiąc i trochę częściej mrugając. Mam to szczęście, że kilka lat nosiłem soczewki kontaktowe, dzięki temu mam rogówki w oczach na tyle zrogowaciałe,, że np. rzęsa w oku nie wyłącza mnie z funkcjonowania a jest jedynie drobną niedogodnością, więc i tutaj nie było źle.
Na koniec pracy, po kilku godzinach jednak zaczęło mnie to wkurzać. Kiedy dojechałem do domu, znów było płukanie oka, żona mi robiła przegląd, nic nie mogła wypatrzeć, a oko bolało coraz mocniej i cały czas czułem, że coś w nim siedzi. Co było robić, taxi i do szpitala okulistycznego na ostry dyżur. Tamże spędziłem upojne dwie godziny w podobno wcale niedużej jak na sobotni wieczór kolejce złożonej m.in, z takich okazów, jak rozbawione towarzystwo z jakiejś imprezy, przywieziony przez radiowóz śmierdzący menel z rozbitym tuż przy oku łbem, dostarczony przez pogotowie pan z rozwalonym łbem, który po konsultacji okulistycznej miał być wieziony zaraz na chirurgię szczękową na operację połamanej twarzoczaszki (czy jakośtak, z tego co słyszałem, podobno dostał w łeb deską). Po odsiedzeniu zostałem wreszcie przyjęty przez przemiłą panią doktor, która bardzo dokładnie mi oko obejrzała, znalazła niewielkie skaleczenie rogówki i ani śladu po ciele obcym, które jednak musiało mi się udać wypłukać. Posmarowała maścią, założyła opatrunek i stwierdziła, że do jutra (znaczy do dzisiaj) się zagoi. I faktycznie, już jest ok. Troszkę je jeszcze czuję, ale idzie ku lepszemu  :smile: 

Wracając do opisu prac jednak - salonu w końcu nawet nie dotknąłem, a i to, co teoretycznie zrobiłem, też jest z jednym "ale" - mianowicie, kiedy już mocno spóźniony w stosunku do czasu, o którym się zapowiadałem, że wrócę do domu, pośpiesznie wykańczałem to, co zrobiłem, zostało mi jedynie wciągnięcie w peszel przewodów wychodzących z piwniczki. Złożyłem je do kupy, dowiązałem drut pilota, drugi koniec pilota podczepiłem sobie do rury gazowej i... 

...i najpierw powoli, jak żółw ociężale, 
ruszyła rura po drutach ospale.  
szarpnąłem za peszel i ciągnę mozolnie
 i wchodzi i wchodzi... i jak nie pier...!
(no co ja poradzę, że nic innego się nie rymuje) 

Nagle... gruch! 
Nagle... puch! 
Jarek... dup! 
Peszel... wziuuut! 
A drut... srut! 

No wzięło i pękło! Nie wiem, albo gdzieś był uszkodzony, albo zmęczony i śpieszący się nie ułożyłem dobrze przewodów, gdzieś się zakleszczył i dupa... 
Machnąłem ręką, naciągnę kolejnego dnia, już ze świeżymi siłami i zapałem.

Na koniec ostatnie zdjęcie, kąt warsztatu, gdzie kiedyś może sobie stanie np. sterowana komputerowo obrabiarka CNC... albo może choć mała tokarka do metalu... chlip... 
A póki co... w tym miejscu będzie gniazdko siłowe. Tak na wszelki wypadek   :Wink2:  



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Robi się. 
Mimo przeróżnych przeciwności losu, jak choćby otwornica, która starczyła akurat na wszystkie gniazdka w domu, po czym okazało się, że z pełnego uzębienia sostały jej się tylko tsy zemby:



Powstaje w każdym razie na całego instalacja informatyczna i CTV. Na zdjęciach poniżej:

Pokój jednej latorośli:



Pokój drugiej latorośli:



Pokój gościnny, w którym specjalnie z myślą o moim Tacie zostało przewidziane miejsce na telewizor na ścianie:



Telewizor jest przewidziany na ścianie specjalnie, ponieważ Tata oglądając ten pokój, usłyszawszy, że tu właśnie będzie nocował, stwierdził, że przecież ten pokój jest wielkości łazienki (dla pełnej jasności: łazienka w domu moich rodziców ma bodajże 1,6m x 1,6m, ten pokój zaś ma 10m2). 
Tak więc ponieważ cenną powierzchnię podłogi trzeba oszczędzać, TV (jak już kiedyśtam się w tym miejscu znajdzie) będzie na ścianie   :big grin:  

Poza tym... wiosna. Ptaki śpiewają, ruch w interesie budowlanym się powoli zaczyna, po sąsiedzku ktośtam z fundamentami ostro pruje, na naszym ogrodzeniu co i rusz inna ulotka z ofertami takich czy innych wykończeń zawisa (z ciekawostek: dziś znalazłem ofertę montażu "lukxferów"  :wink:  ) a bałagan w naszym obejściu wygląda coraz bardziej dołująco.

A propos bałaganu jeszcze - poprzednim razem, kiedy byłem na budowie, za diabła nie mogłem rozpalić w kozie. Dymiło się straszliwie na całe mieszkanie, z komina nawet smużka dymu nie leciała, zapalniczka przystawiona do otwartych drzwiczek zdradzała, że cugu brak.
Myślę sobie, nic tylko jakieś ptaszydło gniazdo w kominie uwiło.... stwierdziłem, że zajrzę za drzwiczki wyciorowe, bo jak ptaszydło ładowało w komin patyki, to na pewno część spadła w dół i przynajlniej będę wiedział, na czym stoję.
Otworzyłem drzwiczki wyciorowe, wsadziłem rękę w komin po łokieć i w tym momencie po pierwsze: z kozy rozległo się głośne "fffssssssssssłuuuups"!. No zassało w taki gwałtowny sposób i nagle się rozhajcowało na całego  :smile:   Komin znaczy był drożny, tylko jakiś "korek" powietrzny się w nim musiał wytworzyć i dopiero otwarcie drzwiczek wyciorowych go ruszyło.
Po drugie - kiedy już miałem te drzwiczki otwarte, zacząłem macać po dnie komina. Pierwsze, co stamtąd wyciągnąłem, to wielki kłąb zwiniętej w kulkę taśmy zerwanej z uszczelek dekarskich. Dekarze jeszcze u nas będą (okna połaciowe, część obróbek itp.) i ja im wtedy powiem, gdzie tą taśmę sobie mogli wetknąć, jak bardzo gdzieś musieli.   :Evil:  
Wyciągnąwszy taśmę zacząłem szukać dalej. Wsadzam rękę głębiej i czuję, że dłoń mi się zanurza w czymś dziwnym, miękkim i puszystym takim jakimś. W pierwszej chwili myślałem, że to taki pokład sadzy się uzbierał, ale nie, to było wyraźnie takie raczej jak pierze z poduszki. Złapałem garść, wyciągam na zewnątrz i zdębiałem...

Kiedyś, jesienią jeszcze pokazywałem motyle, które w hurtowych ilościach zimują u nas po wszystkich zakamarkach:



No i niestety... duuużo tych motyli (sadząc po grubości warstwy tego "puchu" - bardzo dużo) uznało, że znakomitym miejscem na przezimowanie będzie wnętrze naszego komina...   :sad:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiosna, panocki, wiosna...

Co prawda dziwna jakaś, bo normalnie, wiosną różne rzeczy spod ziemi wyłazic powinny, a nie się chować....
Mieliśmy pod płotem na zbitych z desek stojaczkach 52 pręty zbrojeniowe, co to się nam naddały ze stropu, dobre gatunkowo fi8 ze stali AIIIN. Schować tego nie było jak, bo 12m długości materiał jest dość kłopotliwy w przechowywaniu, a jak stwierdziłem, złomiarze raczej też tego nie wyprowadzą, bo upierdliwość dla nich spora, a zysk niewielki (taki pręt jest dość lekki na wagę, a długachny, ciężko go wziąć pod pachę, czy "na rower".
No i były sobie te pręty, były, aż wreszcie przyszła wiosna, wraz z nią kupiec, co na obiad chciał je upiec, w każdym razie przyjechał, zapłacił, zabrał co było. A było już tylko 32szt. 20szt. sobie wzięło i znikło. Niewiadomo kiedy, niewiadomo, jak...
Strata do przebolenia, ale wkurza...
I szczerze mówiąc zastanawiam się jednak - złomiarz, gdyby miał transport, zakosiłby wszystko, przy okazji biorąc o wiele korzystniejsze wagowo a łatwiejsze w transporcie słupki ogrodzeniowe. A tu znikło akurat równe 20 prętów. A w okolicy jakieś nowe budowy akurat startują... Nikogo oczywiście za rękę nie złapałem, więc nie mam prawa posądzać, ale wydaje się to co najmniej dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności.

Wracając do objawów wiosny - pobudziły nam się zimujące u nas motyle. I zatrzęsienie ich tłucze się po domu, obija o zafoliowane okna szukając drogi na wolność. Co się dało wypuściłem, co nie chciało wyjść po dobroci - usiłowałem sfotografować, bo ładne nawet okazy, ale bestie już nie mają nic wspólnego z wcześniejszymi nieruchawcami, obecnie z niesamowitym refleksem składały skrzydła i udawały, że ich nie ma na każde moje drgnięcie, więc zamiast zdjęć, jedyne, co uzyskałem, to wbicie paru motyli w nerwicę  :big grin: 

Kolejny objaw wiosny - wodociągi. Przyjechały, założyły takie obrzydliwstwo na licznik:



Od tej chwili woda będzie płatna...

Oczywiście, w temacie wody, sam też nie wytrzymałem i postanowiłem przetestować choć fragment swojego dzieła hydraulicznego. Szczerze mówiąc trochę się tej chwili bałem, w końcu była to moja pierwsza w życiu zgrzewana instalacja i tak naprawdę nie miałem pojęcia, czy jest zrobiona dobrze. Pompę do prób ciśnieniowych kupiłem jeszcze jesienią, dziś ją zawiozłem na budowę i... "wułala":



Ciśnienie probiercze:


I stan po sześciu godzinach



Znaczy... *SZCZELNE!!!!*   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Oczywiście póki co przetestowany jest jedynie fragment instalacji, konkretnie parterowy obwód ciepłej wody z recyrkulacją. Resztę przetestuję, jak dokupię brakujące korki do zatkania wylotów, a zimną wodę zakończę podejściem do wodociągu wraz z zaworem.

Kolejny objaw wiosny - tym razem w dużej mierze oparty na moim zaufaniu, że zimy już nie będzie i kolejnego kibla szlag nie trafi (było nie było, licząc razem z tym poklejonym, to byłby już trzeci...), znów zrobiłem nam kib... nienienie, żaden kibel! Zrobiłem teraz... BACZNOŚĆ! Toaletę! SPOCZNIJ!



Bo to, jak widać, nie jest już jakiśtam kibel na budowie z wiadrem do spłukiwania. Tera to je, Panie, cywylyzacja! (Cytat za Balcerkową z "Alternatywy 4", koniecznie wymawiany z jej intonacją). Oczywiście lada moment spłuczkę podłączę do hydrauliki.

Z ciekawostek jeszcze: takie sobie gniazdka w naszej sypialni, a obok - magistrala informatyczna  :wink: 



I powstająca właśnie instalacja alarmowa, nad tą z różnych przyczyn nie będę się raczej rozwodził zbyt szczegółowo, poprzestańmy może na takim sobie zdjęciu:



Przewody alarmowe to oczywiście te na środku, ja dodam jedynie, że nie wszystkie ściany w naszym domu tak wyglądają, ta ściana jest szczególna, bo prowadząca w stronę szachtu instalacyjnego  :wink:  
A te górne przewody - one naprawdę nie odstają tak, jak na tym zdjęciu  :smile:  ono jest robione pod takim kątem, że nierówności na nich wyolbrzymia. Poza tym i tak planuję tuż przed tynkarzami jeszcze przelecieć się po całości z gluegunem i jakieś ewidentne odstawania podoklejać.

I na koniec jeszcze - jeśli ktoś z czytających ten dziennik był dziś wieczór w okolicy mojej budowy i usłyszał tak późnym wieczorem jak ktoś nagle zaczyna ryczeć na cały głos (stojąc akurat na piętrze przy otworze na okno balkonowe, więc słychać mogło być) na temat jakiegoś [biiip] durnia, co sobie [biiip], [biiip]  kabel, [biiip]  przewiercił, taka jego [biiip] [biiip] w[biiip]  i [biiip] i tak dalej. mniej więcej w podobnym stylu - to było bezpośrednie następstwo zejścia metrowego wiertła z jednego otworu i wrąbania się w inny, położony tuż obok i już "zajęty". Skutek (x3):



Oczywiście prawa Murphy'ego nie byłyby prawami Murphy'ego, gdybym nie trafił akurat w najdłuższy możliwy odcinek, w najbardziej skomplikowany odcinek i chyba tylko na pociechę, w jakiś krótki odcinek. Co było robić... kląłem. Na czym świat...

J.

----------


## manieq82

witam wiosną pełną piersią  :smile: 
dwie myśli mi się nasuwają
pierwsza to ciśnienie - czy to niecała atmosfera próby czy 9 atmosfer?
z tego co mi wiadomo to hardcorem ale skutecznym jest próba na 8 atm - jak da radę to wszystko da  :smile: 
mi kompresor do 6.5 nabił  :smile: 

druga refleksja to kwestia kabelka
pocieszając Cię chciałem powiedzieć że ja przy działającym już alarmie wierciłem dziurkę 5 cm od drugiej co przez nią szły kabelki do 1/4 czujek parteru - i co? większość pocięłem, alarm zaczał wyć - zabawa na 102
także spoko, nie przejmuj się, zdarza sie,  luuuzzzzz....

 :Lol:   :Lol:  
pozdrawiam wiosennie

----------


## Jarek.P

> pierwsza to ciśnienie - czy to niecała atmosfera próby czy 9 atmosfer?
> z tego co mi wiadomo to hardcorem ale skutecznym jest próba na 8 atm - jak da radę to wszystko da 
> mi kompresor do 6.5 nabił


To było 8 atmosfer (tam jest działka co 0,2MPa, a aparat patrzy trochę spod manometru), 0,8 bym się nawet nie chwalił  :smile: 
Ta moja pompa potrafi nabić do 40atm, nie mam pojęcia po co produkują taki zakres (ten sam producent miał jeszcze kilkakrotnie droższe do 60atm), kusiło mnie, żeby dobić do 10, ale już nie przesadzałem  :cool:  




> także spoko, nie przejmuj się, zdarza sie,  luuuzzzzz....


Nie no, wiesz, ja z zawodu inżynier jestem i to praktyczny, nie teoretyk, więc różnie czasem bywa, grunt to dobrze skanalizować emocje, a potem... potem po prostu zrobić to, co się spierdzieliło, od nowa  :cry:  

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Matko, jakie bezzznadziejne to nowe forum...  aż się pisać odechciewa.
Ale nic, trzeba to trzeba!

Z nowości elektrycznych nie mam zdjęć, które byłyby zdatne do publikacji, ale na poddaszu jest już zrobiona magistrala RS485 do domowej ynteligencji.
A na parterze... woda:



Woda już w formie docelowej, dość rozbudowanej, ponieważ na obrazku mamy i to, co być musi, ponieważ taki jest kaprys wodociągów (czyli cały górny rząd), mamy też zasilanie instalacji domowej z prostym filtrem, zaworem umożliwiającym wyczyszczenie filtra bez konieczności spuszczania wody z całego domu i co najważniejsze - elektrozaworem (na zdjęciu ma zdemontowany siłownik). No i na samym dole, po prawo jest odgałęzienie - bypass do instalacji hydroforowo - ogródkowej. Zawór tamże po jego otwarciu, w zależności od ustawienia innych zaworów pozwoli na podlewanie ogródka wodą wodociągową (gdybym miał taki kaprys) bądź puszczenie do domu wody studziennej (gdybym koniecznie chciał mieć lecącą z kranów w domu rozwodnioną cocacolę).

Natomiast namęczyłem się nieźle z demontażem starego uzbrojenia tego wylotu wodociągowego, wykonanym jeszcze jesienią (zdjęcia gdzieś w czeluściach niniejszego dziennika). Ano tak to wtedy poskręcałem, że teraz zapierałem się, stękałem, mało mi to i owo nie pękło z wysiłku i... i nic! 
Musiałem zrobić szybkie doposażenie w narzędzia i kupiłem sobie żabkę. 
Do rur. 
No taką malutką. 
O, proszę (kolanko 3/4" dla oddania skali):



I tąże żabką dopiero zdołałem toto porozkręcać, choć też nie było lekko. A kurcze,  nie skręcałem tego "ze wszystkich sił" przecież...

I jeszcze kilka słów n/t prób ciśnieniowych: ciepła woda z recyrkulacją, już całość instalacji testowała się od wczoraj do dzisiaj. Ciśnienie probiercze 8bar, po dobie spadek 0,25bara. I to przy nieodpowietrzonej instalacji, napompowałem ją tak jak była, pusta i pełna powietrza. Tak więc nieskromnie sobie pozwolę stwierdzić, że to nie jest bardzo dobry wynik, to jest rewelacyjny wynik  :big grin: 
Zimna woda testuje się od dziś, póki co mogę napisać, że po 5 godzinach spadek ciśnienia był o grubość czubka wskazówki
A podłączony do instalacji manometr pozwolił mi zmierzyć ciśnienie w wodociągu: 2 bary. Tak wiec testy szczelności mam z czterokrotnym nadmiarem.
Nic, może się jako hydraulik zatrudnię?... (tu miał być emoticon przedstawiający mrugnięcie lewym okiem, niestety nowe, lepsze forum nie pozwala użyć więcej niż czterech obrazków...)

Na koniec jeszcze: podejścia hydrauliczne przygotowane już do zatynkowania:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Idzie nowe, dziadzie, idzie noooweeee.... 

Z nowych rzeczy przyszła wiosna. I upragniona temperatura nie mniej niż +5stopni, przy której można już tynkować. Niestety, póki co temperatura jest owszem, nie mniej niż +5, ale i niewiele więcej...

W każdym razie na budowie oprócz wiosny, z nowych rzeczy zjawiła się ekipa tynkarska. Zjawiła się już wczoraj, przywiózłszy cały majdan sprzętu oraz pełen samochód materiału. Tyle, że babola strzelił skład, który materiał wysłał, ponieważ zamiast jak należy dać samochód z HDSem, wysłali dostawczaka z windą i paleciakiem  :rotfl: 

Oczywiście, cały transport po kilku próbach rozładunku ważących po półtorej tony palet, na gruncie typu zleżała ziemia, przy pomocy magazynowego paleciaka, które rzecz jasna zakończyły się tak, jak się musiały zakończyć mimo podkładania desek itp., no w każdym razie ten transport pojechał sobie z powrotem, a dziś rano przyjechał już jak należy samochód z HDSem. 
Przyjechał pod moją nieobecność i niestety nie było komu dopilnować całości drzew, podobno już przy wyjeżdżaniu z działki zawadził i złamał piękny sosnowy konar...  :Evil: 

W każdym razie przywieźli:



Salon zagracili takim oto bydlakiem:



Pobrudzili czyściutkie i nowiutkie ściany:



Na narożniki ponaklejali jakieś żelastwa:



... i co gorsza, zasłonili brzydką szarą paciają moje piekne przewody!  :mad: 



A na poważnie - tak, tynkuje się  :big lol: 


[CDN]

----------


## Jarek.P

Nowe, lepsze forum już nie jest tak beznadziejne, jak na początku, ale nadal klnę przy nim. Wpis musiałem rozdzielić na dwa posty, bo ograniczona ilość grafiki w poście mnie ubodła...


A ponieważ porozciągane na ścianach przewody już są bezpieczne (to tynki cementowo - wapienne, więc choć czytałem tu na forum o nieszczęśliwcu, któremu złodzieje wypruli całą instalację spod tynku, tu raczej nie byłoby tak łatwo), mogę się pokusić o małe podsumowanie zużycia przewodów. Zdjęcie przedstawiające balkon obecnego mieszkania zawalony zamówionymi przewodami kiedyś pokazywałem, teraz dla przypomnienia: szpuleczka ze skrętką ethernetową. Taka malutka. Z odrobinką skrętki...  :big grin: 



A konkretniej:

*elektryczne*:
- YDYp 3x1,5 - 600m
- YDYp 4x1,5 - 200m
- YDYp 3x2,5 - 400m
- YDY 5x2,5 - 30m
*niskonapięciowe*:
- skrętka eth. - 700m
- YTKSYe 6x2x0,5 - ok. 300m 
- YTKSYe 4x2x0,5 - ok. 200m
- YTDY 6x0,5 - 600m
- koncentr. K1000 - 250m


Uuuuuffffff.......


Elektrycznych wyszło w sumie 1230m, niskonapięciowych - 2050m, łącznie w domu jest ponad 3km przewodów  :cool: 
I odpowiadając z góry na pytania, które już dostawałem mailowo - nie, to nie jest norma. To jest "lekka" przesada, zwłaszcza w temacie przewodów niskonapięciowych, spokojnie możnaby opędzić dom tej wielkości połową albo nawet 1/3 tej ilości, ale cóż począć: zboczenie zawodowe, chęć położenia przewodów pod wszystkie możliwe i niemożliwe wizje rozwojowe, zboczenie zawodowe, uniwersalność, zboczenie zawodowe, możliwość zorganizowania przewodów teletechnicznych po właściwie symbolicznej cenie, zboczenie zawodowe... o niczym nie zapomniałem?

A najśmieszniejsze jest to, że powyższe zestawienie jest i tak niekompletne. Dojdzie do niego jeszcze przewód uziemiający do połączeń wyrównawczych (będą robione przed wylewkami), kabel ziemny do bramy, furtki i innych instalacji zewnętrznych, przewody głośnikowe w salonie i... i jeszcze zapewne niejedno po drodze wymyślę, a drugie tyle zostanie wymuszone okolicznościami  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I się tynkuje dalej...

Zamieszczałem w przedpoprzednim wpisie zdjęcie agregatu tynkarskiego. Tenże agregat obecnie wygląda tak:



Ten sajgon naokoło to właśnie nasz salon. Zalany wodą, zachlapany zaprawą (agregat się zapchał i wyrzygało trochę tynku bokiem)... 

Ale cały czas działa  :smile: 
Świeżo nałożony przy jego pomocy tynk wygląda pięknie. Na tyle pięknie, że mocno się zastanawiałem, czy by na jakiejś ścianie go nie zostawić w formie pierwotnej, bez zacierania  :big grin: 



Jeszcze ciekawsze efekty wychodzą w trakcie wyłączania agregatu - on wtedy przez krótki czas sika wąską strugą zaprawy, tynkarze zwykle z niej malują wzorki na ścianie. Tu jedynie resztka tychże:



I zaciąganie...



A efekty końcowe, już po dopieszczeniu, zatarciu na równo itp.:





(u dołu obrazka niezbędne przy pracy urządzenie wspomagające chwytanie pionu, sam dostarczyłem, żeby nie było...)



Generalnie, przy tynkowaniu wychodzi całkiem sporo niedoróbek ze strony naszych murarzy, tynkarze narzekają, ale i oceniając po tym, co się czasem czyta na muratorze, te nasze niedoróbki to nic strasznego - ot co któraś ściana sobie ucieka od pionu o centymetr czy półtora na całej wysokości pomieszczenia, głównie dotyczy to ścian działowych. Gołym okiem nie sposób zauważyć a i w większości przypadków tynkiem jest to wyrównywane.
W każdym razie, nie chwalmy dnia przed zachodem, ale póki co jestem z tynkarzy bardzo zadowolony  :yes: 

Sam w miarę czasowych możliwości robię jeszcze na chybcika przed nimi ostatnie poprawki instalacji - podklejam odstające od ściany przewody (niestety, okazuje się, że kładzenie przewodów zimą przy ujemnych temperaturach to jednak nie jest najlepszy pomysł, teraz tego podklejania całkiem sporo jest), uzupełniam jakieś ostatnie niedoróbki instalacyjne.

J.

----------


## PeZet

B y u e m  t u. PeZet.

Pięknie to wszystko wygląda. Imponująca, powiem Ci, ilość kabli... wszystkich kabli. Też jestem elektronik, ale tylko z maturalnego wykształcenia, więc z tej być może przyczyny kabli jest u mnie znacznie mniej niż u Ciebie. Ale z kolei u mnie jest kabli znacznie więcej niż u inwestorów bez elektronicznej matury. Tak mniemam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Hehe, wygląda na to że słowa "byuem tu. Tony Ha..." tego... no wiadomo  :wink:  pisałeś dokładnie w momencie, jak moja małżonka zaczęła się zastanawiać, co w naszym dzienniku słychać  :big grin: 


Ilość przewodów i wpływ na nie elektronicznego wykształcenia - jak to mówiono w drugiej RP: "Nie matura, lecz chęć szczera zrobi z Ciebie... "  :wink:  U mnie jak widać tych chęci było duuuuużo, bo faktycznie trochę dużawo tych przewodów wyszło  :stir the pot:  

A na budowie... tynkuje się. Już więcej, niż połowa otynkowana. Przy okazji wychodzą różne kwiatki z roboty naszych murarzy - strop na poddaszu (malutki stropik nad samym holem) "gubi" poziom o dobrych kilka centymetrów, z kolei strop nad parterem był chyba jednak za rzadko bądź niedokładnie zaszalowany, bo "wisi", jest wypukły  :sad:  Wypukłość nie jest duża, rzędu centymetra-dwóch, ale jest... 
Oczywiście, gołym okiem jest to absolutnie nie do zauważenia, widać dopiero po przyłożeniu do sufitu łaty, więc się nie przejmujemy szczególnie, ale świadomość fuszerki zostaje.

Zdjęć - nie ma. Będą pod koniec tygodnia.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tynkowania ciąg dalszy. Mają skończyć do środy, a potem... palnik już kupiony, butla z gazem pożyczona, papa przyjedzie w przyszłym tygodniu, styropian ma przyjechać jutro, rurki i szafki do CO - się kupi, iiii... 

"Hej, junacy - ej, chłopcy, dziewczęta,
Do roboty! do roboty!
Jedno hasło jak rozkaz pamiętaj:
Do roboty! do roboty!
Za młoty, hej, ojczyzny wolne dzieci, dzielne dzieci,
Do roboty! - serca w górę, myślą świecić!
Raz! dwa! do roboty!
Czas brać kielnię w garść!"

Póki co jednak - po pierwsze tynki. Piękne. Zupełnie i absolutnie nie rozumiem tych, którzy zastanawiając się nad rodzajem tynków, wytykają tynkom cementowo - wapiennym ich ziarnistość jako wadę. Owszem, może w tynkach tradycyjnych, kręconych w betoniarce z piasku, cementu i wapna to ziarno jest jakieś większe, ale tynk z gotowej mieszanki jest tylko odrobinę mniej gładki od gipsowego, a takie delikatne ziarno, naszym zdaniem tylko uroku mu dodaje. 

Na zdjęciu: hol na parterze:



Ściana za narożnikiem po prawo na pierwszym planie jest świeżo zaciągnięta i jeszcze nie równana - to tak dla jasności. Tynki jeszcze mokre, więc szare, one (ten konkretny produkt) po wyschnięciu zrobią się niemal białe. 

Na zdjęciu w tej rozdzielczości nie widać, niestety, a nie przyszło mi do głowy, żeby bliżej sfotografować i uwiecznić moment wręcz historyczny i dowodzący, że Wyjątek to jednak jest moja krew  :big grin: 

Najpierw odrobinka rodzinnej historii: nieżyjący już mój dziadek, całe życie przepracował jako mistrz budowlany, zarówno jako (odpowiednio uhonorowany) "Budowniczy Polski Ludowej" jak i - na koniec budowlanej kariery - Generalny Wykonawca swojego własnego domu, w którym dożył pięknego wieku. Ten dom był budowany, kiedy ja miałem jakieś 4 lata i oczywiście na budowie byłem częstym gościem. W sumie było fajnie, ja mam do dziś miłe wspomnienia, moi rodzice też (z ciekawszych, na szybko wspominanych: zwichnięta w łokciu ręka po przewróceniu się wraz z drabiną [oczywiście moja, nie rodziców], czy wypaprana w smole nowokupiona kurtka...). 

Dziadek jednak dłuuugie lata po zakończeniu budowy opowiadał przy każdej możliwej okazji, jak to skończył zacieranie świeżo otynkowanej ściany, czemu ja się przyglądałem z rozdziawioną gębą, po czym poszedł na chwilę gdzieś indziej. 
Kiedy wrócił, zastał mnie przy ciężkiej pracy - całą tą, świeżo wyrównaną ścianę ,pracowicie i w pocie czoła również "zacierałem" przy pomocy bodajże kawałka deski czy pustaka. Podobno byłem bardzo skuteczny - dokąd tylko mogłem sięgnąć od końca do końca "zatarłem"  :Lol: 

I wróćmy do dzisiejszego dnia: Ano, byłem dziś na budowie z całą rodziną w komplecie, znaczy w sumie cztery osoby (choć jedna jeszcze w praktycznym opakowaniu). Wyjątek oczywiście przeszczęśliwy, wszystko go interesuje, wszystkiego musi dotknąć, w ręku ściskał (na własne, gromkim głosem wyrażone przy wysiadaniu z auta życzenie) swoją plastikową łopatę, taką w skali jego metrowego wzrostu - pełnowymiarową. I tąże łopatą najpierw bardzo usilnie starał się przefasonowywać na ścianie świeżo ułożone tynki, a właśnie w tym holu w jednym miejscu mu się to udało, potem zaś znalazł pędzel ławkowiec z urwaną rączką i napatrzywszy się wcześniej, jak pan pacą filcową zaciera ścianę, koniecznie chciał zacierać również  :Lol: 

Co do samych tynków - dowiedzieli się niedawno chłopaki od swego szefa, że ja aktywny na muratorze jestem i piszę tutaj dość sporo, po czym wygłosili komentarz: "mamy nadzieję, że opisze pan, jaki jest ciężki los tynkarza"  :smile: 
Niniejszym więc opisuję: los tynkarza jest ciężki. Obserwowałem, na czym polega tynkowanie sufitu (zacieranie głównie, bo nakładanie tynku agregatem to jak zabawa jest) i od samego patrzenia mnie ramiona bolały....

Na tą ekipę póki co nie mam powodów do narzekań, wszystko gra, tynki ładne, żeby nie było jednak tak złoto, z czystej złośliwości zdjęcie krytyczne - Idealnie okrągła wizja "Dookoła świata" w wydaniu jednego z tynkarskiej ekipy  :rotfl: 



Na zdjęcie jest nałożone czerwone kółko dla odwzorowania szokującej prawdy   :wink:  Winowajca o fuszerce wie, obiecał, że poprawi.

Niżej podpisany zaś, ponieważ z natury nie potrafi usiedzieć z założonymi rękami, znalazł sobie zajęcie - podjazd do garażu. Przy zasypywaniu szamba (znajdującego się dokładnie pod tym podjazdem) na jego pokrywę została przez koparkę nasypana hałda piachu, stosowne zdjęcia powinny być gdzieś w czeluściach dziennika. No i tej właśnie hałdy od wczoraj już nie ma, jest za to, dość surowy jeszcze i dość daleki od docelowej formy, ale... podjazd!. 



... no dobra, może podjazd to to jeszcze nie jest, ale już bardziej podjazd niż hałda. W takiej formie sobie kilka miesięcy poleży, trochę siądzie samoistnie, trochę mu się potem pomoże zagęszczarką, podgarnie boki, przedłuży do płota, zrobi "na cacy" właz do szamba... 

[CDN] (strasznie wkurzające jest to ograniczenie ilości grafik do dziesięciu)

----------


## Jarek.P

[cd]

Właz do szamba, póki co "omijany" przez nasyp, a także bardziej realne przedstawienie ilości przerzuconej przeze mnie "temi rencami" i łopatą ziemi na zdjęciu poniżej. Na fotografii - inspekcja budowlana w trakcie pracy, wyposażona w jedną z kolejnych wersji przyrządu do zacierania świeżych tynków, stukania w świeżo wypionowane narożniki i tym podobne, przejściowo służąca również jako telefon komórkowy  :smile: 



I na koniec dzisiejszego odcinka - podwórko z drugiej strony domu, z widokiem na wszechobecny śmietnik i stosy drewna. Ten konkretny stos już i tak znacznie uszczuplony, bo w międzyczasie za sprawą jednego z muratorowych forumowiczów znikły wszystkie pełnowymiarowe stemple, a inny forumowicz zabrał był większość blatów szalunkowych. 
Może na gruz ceglano-dachówkowy się ktoś skusi? Do utwardzenia drogi jak znalazł, darmo oddam. Dobra wywrotka tego będzie... 



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Rozpocząłem sprowadzanie materiałów na kolejne etapy budowy. Przedwczoraj przyjechał styropian, całość na elewacje i podłogi, zamówiona rzutem na taśmę z ostatnich zapasów fabrycznych przed podwyżką cen (o dobre kilkanaście zł za m3). 
Owa całość przyjechała ogromniastym tirem, nabitym od końca do końca i po sufit. I owego tira niżej podpisany rozładował "temi rencami". Kierowca mi z samochodu tylko podawał, ja zaś nosiłem i układałem. Niby styropian nic nie waży, paczka ma może ze dwa kilo, ale jest duża, niesie się ją w rozwartych ramionach, a takich paczek było w sumie dobrze ponad dwieście... 
W każdym razie przedwczoraj wróciwszy do domu obwieściłem wszem i wobec, że umarłem, nie ma mnie, nie żyję i w związku z tym niech nikt się nie dziwi, że tylko leżę i się nie ruszam, dla nieboszczyka to stan normalny w końcu  :wink: 

Dziś zaś... dziś przyjechały materiały na izolacje poziomą. Papa termozgrzewalna i folia. Jedno i drugie w rolkach, rolek, w sumie kilkanaście, ale za to ważyły troszkę więcej, niż cały tamten styropian razem wzięty. Ta ze dwa razy więcej... Prosty rachunek: waga rolki razy ilość daje mi wynik przeniesionego dziś na plecach ładunku: 800 kilo!

I tu się teraz zatrzymamy, albowiem będę musiał się zająć własną rodziną, która właśnie dostaje apopleksji i załamuje ręce w temacie "dziecko, ty się tak nie przemęczaj"  :roll eyes:  - no dałem radę. Jakbym nie dał, to bym dał spokój. Zresztą, z wielkim samozadowoleniem stwierdzam, że ta budowa bardzo pozytywnie wpłynęła chyba na moją kondycję fizyczną, bo... no co tu dużo pisać, wspominałem już kilkakrotnie, że postury jestem raczej informatycznej, a w podstawówce W-F delikatnie mówiąc nie był moją ulubioną lekcją (zwłaszcza, że mieliśmy WFistę prosto po studiach, który miał wielkie ambicje i skłonności do równania wszystkich w górę), a dzisiaj dumny byłem jak nie wiem z faktu, że kiedy przyjechała ta papa, też kierowca (normalny, dobrze zbudowany facet) mi podstawiał na pace kolejne rolki, ja je odbierałem i odnosiłem na bok, i to on pierwszy spuchł, nie ja  :Cool: 
Potem po rolce ładowałem sobie na taczkę i woziłem w "bezpieczne miejsce". Po dwie rolki próbowałem, ale taczka z 90kg ładunku już bardzo źle po naszym piaszczysto-wertepowym terenie jechała, nie było sensu, szybciej wychodziło dwa kursy machnąć niż się męczyć z jednym. 
I teraz też, w przeciwnieństwie do przedwczoraj siedzę w domu i wcale nie umieram, nawet zakwasów nie czuję  :smile:  Jeszcze ze dwie takie budowy i Pudziana zakasuję  :big grin: 

Tynki... robią się. Kolejne wzorki na ścianach powstają:



A z tych wzorków potem wychodzi coś takiego:



Fakturę tynku sfotografowałem specjalnie, żeby pokazać, ale ona na tym zdjęciu wygląda o wiele ostrzej, niż w naturze, to wynik bocznego światła użytego do zdjęcia, w każdym razie widać tu rozmiar ziarna, a normalnie, jak się patrzy wprost na ścianę, ona jest w zasadzie gładka. I wygląda super  :smile: 

I jeszcze zrobiona w międzyczasie rozdzielnia w piwniczce, do sterowania oświetleniem parteru:



Oczywiście, jak na zawodowca telekomunikanta przystało, rozdzielnia trzyma się kupy głównie dzięki trytytkom. Trytytki Rzondzom!



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Otynkowane !!!* 
Tynki wyszły bardzo ładnie, ekipa tynkarska po sobie posprzątała (nie żeby jakoś super dokładnie, sporo miejsc im umknęło, ale w porównaniu z poprzednimi ekipami, a zwłaszcza z murarzami, ci wypadają na duuuuży plus). Na tynki poszła masakryczna ilość wody, zużyta ilość prądu jest zapewne jeszcze bardziej masakryczna (pożerający kilkanaście kW agregat, do tego godzinami świecące się halogeny po 500W każdy , oraz na dokładkę pracująca właściwie nonstop przez trzy tygodnie farelka) ale nie wiem jeszcze jaka, ponieważ najnormalniej w świecie boję się do licznika podejść  :sad: .

Tynków wyszła dość duża ilość, układ ścian jest u nas na tyle skomplikowany (mnóstwo wnęk, załomów, fintifluszków - dom małżonka projektowała pod konkretną wizję zagospodarowania, więc każda taka wnęka czy załomek ma swoje przeznaczenie), że i tynkowanie trwało dłuuugo i tynkarze narzekali np. na ilość zużytych narożników - ponad dwukrotnie większą niż w "normalnym" domu.
Natomiast inny komentarz, który być może coponiektórych czytających nasz dziennik zaskoczy - przewodów na ścianach u nas było mało! Zdarzało im się duuuuuużo więcej...  :WTF: 

Jeszcze dla porządku dodam: okrągłe okienko, które pokazywałem jako krzywe. Jest poprawione. Chłopaki tak się przejęli krytyką, że we trzech stali i sprawdzali, czy już jest dobrze, czy jeszcze  :big lol: 



Na zdjęciu, w otoczeniu ramki ze świeżego tynku ono może nie wygląda, ale osobiście też sprawdzałem, jest prosto. 

Zdjęć pomieszczeń po tynkowaniu już trochę było, więc na zakończenie tego tematu jeszcze widoczek na hol parteru. 



Widoczne w głębi drzwi z okienkiem, to oczywiście drzwi do toalety. Ale nie, nie mamy kibla w osi holu wstawionego, te drzwi na razie sobie tam stoją, docelowo mają to być robocze drzwi do roboczego kibla, jakim jest w tej chwili parterowa łazienka. Tylko muszę kupić zawiasy i im jakąś prowizoryczną futrynę zrobić. Wejście do tejże łazienki jest od biedy widoczne na prawo od tych drzwi, a drzwi są obecnie oparte o główne wejście do domu, wewnątrz wiatrołapu. Na lewo w głębi wnęka mająca w przyszłości stać się szafą, bliżej pierwszego planu zaś wejście do salonu. 

Temat tynków zamknięty (niemal, bo po wstawieniu okien i drzwi jeszcze glify będą robione no i jak mnie wszyscy ostrzegają, wylewkarze podobno potwornie niszczą tynki, łącznie z poważnym uszkadzaniem listew narożnikowych, poza tym, ja jeszcze pewnie nie raz będę coś kuł, trzeba będzie łatać), przed nami kolejne zadania. 
Póki co zacząłem już montaż instalacji OC (nie mylić z CO, OC to Odkurzacz Centralny). Rury położę po rozciągnięciu izolacji poziomej, żeby nie przeszkadzały, teraz jedynie podejścia do gniazdek. Tu jedno z nich:



Póki co będą to same rury z gniazdkami na końcach, ponieważ mam kupiony odkurzacz przemysłowy, to po zakończeniu budowy zapewne jego podepnę jako jednostkę centralną, dorabiając mu jedynie jakąś prostą automatykę do uruchamiania, z zakupem oryginalnej jednostki centralnej póki co się wstrzymamy (a jeśli przemysłowy w jej roli się sprawdzi, to... no cóż... po co przepłacać?  :wink:  ). Co tu dużo mówić, finansowo powoli zaczynamy wyglądać tak, jak to zwykle budujący przy wykończeniówce i jak mam wybierać między piecem CO a odkurzaczem, to chyba jednak kupię piec. 

A najbliższe plany:
- izolacja pozioma na podłogach (dysperbit, papa termozgrzewalna, folia, styropian, folia, wylewki, na poddaszu to samo z pominięciem dysperbitu i papy)
- instalacja stelaży kibli podwieszanych
- rury od CO (w styropian)
- rury od podłogówki (małej, jedynie w holu na górze i na dole i wiatrołapie, jedynie jęzor z podłogówki będzie wyzierał z holu na dole do jadalni, więcej podłogówki nie będzie, ponieważ małżonka moja jest przekonana, że od niej kury się nie niosą i takie tam  :big grin:  )
- instalacja wody "czerpalnej" (groźnie brzmi, ale chodzi po prostu o rurę między hydroforem a przyłączem wodociągowym i jej pociągnięcie dalej do kranu czerpalnego na elewacji)
- elewacja zewnętrzna (póki co jedynie styropian i siatka z klejem, na tynk strukturalny trochę poczekamy)
- wylewki
- drzwi, okna i brama garażowa
- obróbka glifów
- okładziny na kominie
- okna połaciowe i dokończenie obróbek blacharskich.
- zabudowa szachtu instalacyjnego (drabinki kablowe, upięcie na nich przewodów
- uzbrojenie rozdzielni elektrycznych


O i ten zakres prac chciałbym, żeby się udało zamknąć do końca wiosny...

A na koniec ciekawostka. 
Pokazywałem już kilka zdjęć z najbliższym otoczeniem naszego domu, ukazujących obecny wygląd, naszej pięknej, leśnej działki? Pokazywałem. Dodam tu jeszcze tylko, że umawiając kolejne transporty, fachowców, kogokolwiek obcego, kto ma się zjawić u nas, zwykle używam dla lepszej orientacji sformułowania: "i proszę się rozglądać za takim domem w budowie, naokoło którego jest przepotworny bałagan"  :wink: 

Jest teraz organizowana rok w rok jakaś akcja p/t "sprzątanie świata". Zbliża się właśnie jej kolejna edycja chyba, bowiem "ktoś" w bardzo wymowny sposób podłożył nam w obejściu karteczkę, przyciskając ją jeszcze kawałkiem dachówki, żeby nie odleciała. Karteczka owa zawierała całą odezwę reklamującą ze wszech miar szczytny cel, jakim jest utrzymywanie czystości oraz sprzątanie wokół siebie, a także wielce w naszym przypadku wymowne zdanie (z pamięci cytuję): Dorośli - dajmy przykład dzieciom!". 

No cóż...

(tu miało być zdjęcie tyłów domu, po rozrośnięciu się jednej z hałd o milion worków po zaprawie tynkarskiej i pojawieniu się kolejnej hałdy: resztek tynków po trzech tygodniach czyszczenia agregatu tynkarskiego, ale małżonka się nie zgodziła, stwierdziła, że zbyt okrutnie wygląda)


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Да Здравствует Первое Мая*
W skrócie (oryginalnym): Dazdraperma  :smile: 

Leżę dziś. I świętuję. I nic nie robię. I jest mi z tym dobrze.

Bowiem, jak nigdy chyba jeszcze, odczuwam dziś głęboką więź z tawariszczami wsiej raboty i ich święto jest dziś także i moim świętem.

No co tu dużo mówic, ostatni tydzień dał nam (mi i ściągniętemu do pomocy Bratu) w kość mocno. 
Zadanie, które nas czekało wydawało się proste i nietrudne: zamieść po tynkarzach, jak trzeba to odkuć przyschnięte resztki, przesmarować podłogę dysperbitem, rozłożyć i przygrzać papę, rozłożyć folię, rozłożyć styropian - no co to za robota dla dwóch chłopa?

Tymczasem:
- "zamieść" zamieniło się w kilka taczek pełnych pozostałości po tynkarzach. Owszem, posprzątali po sobie, gdyby nie to, taczek byłoby kilkanaście. Zrobili to jednak dość zgrubnie, dwa pomieszczenia zapomniały im się całkiem, roboty była kuuupa, odwalił ją głównie mój Brat. Do ostatecznego zamiatania wylewki mieliśmy odkurzacz przemysłowy, jednak co i rusz trzeba w nim było otrzepywać z pyłu filtr, bo się zapychał, sama rura, jeśli trafił się większy kawał gruzu, też lubiła...
- "odkuć" - ileś nawet nie dupogodzin, a kolanogodzin, z młotowiertarką, meslem i młotkiem w rękach (oczywiście nie naraz, ale wiertarka była jedna, więc jak jeden jej używał, drugiemu zostawały bardziej tradycyjne metody).
- dysperbit - to akurat robiło się chyba najlżej, ale też trzeba się było szczotą na kiju natrzeć, też ramiona od tego bolały potem.
- "przygrzać papę" - to akurat wspominam dość miło, może poza chrzanieniem się z punktami styku folia fundamentowa/papa, bo tu trzeba było uwagi, a od tej uwagi potem rąk nie można było z dysperbitu domyć. Rękawiczki - oczywiście usiłowałem stosować, ale popularne, służące mi na budowie "wampirki" niestety od dysperbitu się rozpuszczały, polewa na nich się sklejała i potem ni stąd ni zowąd się okazywało, że ma się zamiast dłoni kaczą łapkę z palcami połączonymi... no może nie błoną, ale równie skutecznie. O wiele skuteczniejszy od rękawiczek okazał się kupiony w Castoramie (a gdzieżby indziej  :wink:  ) specjalistyczny płyn do czyszczenia rąk bez użycia wody. Drogi jak licho, ale wart każdej wydanej nań złotówki. Po prostu się pracowało "temi rencami", potem "rence" się reanimowało tym płynem z powrotem do czegoś zasługującego na miano dłoni i szlus.
- folia - o jakie to dziadostwo jest okrrropne! Sześciometrowej szerokości, gruba, sztywna i niestety bardzo samodzielna i uparta bestia, za diabła nie chcąca współpracować, a wręcz robiąca co i rusz na złość cholera! Nie lubię...
- "rozłożyć styropian" - też robota nietrudna, ale na klęczkach i duuuuużo.

Oczywiście w/w to był główny zakres robót, w międzyczasie co i rusz coś wyskakiwało, a to otuliny na rury podłogowe (przed tynkami nie zakładałem, bo i po co?), a to podejścia na grzejniki w ścianie podkuć, a to rury od odkurzacza centralnego rozłożyć. Do tego niekończące się wycieczki:
- do hurtowni hydraulicznej
- do Castoramy (tak na marginesie - kurcze, może ja powinienem się do tego sklepu przeprowadzić? Spałbym gdzieś na styropianie...)
- do "punktu napełniania butli gazowych" (mała turystyczna plus palnik dekarski oznacza konieczność tankowania butli co drugi dzień)
- czy choćby trywialne "po piwo".

Piszę o tych pracach w czasie przeszłym, ale to bynajmniej nie oznacza, że robota odwalona. Jeszcze przyszły tydzień. Cały. A i tak, jak stwierdziłem, z CO nie zdążę, niestety, wolny czas mi się kończy, po przyszłym tygodniu czas wracać do pracy. A że wylewkarz już umówiony i z jego przesunięciem nawet mowy nie ma (zagryźli by mnie do spółki jedna pani z firmy, która od pół roku magazynuje nam okna, z jedną panią z innej firmy, która od pół roku magazynuje nam połaciówki), CO będzie niestety jedyną z moich instalacji wykonaną przez fachowca.

Kilka zdjęć: 

Pierwsze izolowane pomieszczenie: wylewka posmarowana dysperbitem, a na nim pierwszy arkusz papy, przygrzany widocznym na pierwszym planie palnikiem.



A tu już kuchnia. Na papie folia, a na niej 2x styropian. Wyżej pisałem, że układa się go nietrudno. Pisząc to zapomniałem o rurach. I wpychaniu między otuliny docinanych nożykiem paseczków...



A tu, już prawie ukończony pokój młodszej latorośli. "Prawie" - ponieważ fachowiec od CO (CO-cjusz?) w tym styropianie ułoży rurki CO i wtedy na wierzch położy się jeszcze technologiczną warstwę folii. Z tematu CO są jedynie podcięte przeze mnie w ścianie bruzdy pod podejścia do grzejników. Jedno z takich podejść widać na zdjęciu, widać też przewód, który akurat tamtędy przechodzi. No niestety, kładąc go, nie pomyślałem o grzejniku, rury CO będą musiały go minąć. Tnąc te bruzdy o przewodach pamiętałem, ale szczęście miałem w innym pomieszczeniu, w łazience - tam o jednym przewodzie zapomniałem, zdjęć pod ręką nie było. Jak odkułem to, co naciąłem szlifierką, okazało się, że tarczę szlifierki zatrzymałem dosłownie o milimetr od przewodu...  :sick: 



I na koniec jeszcze - nasze domiszcze upodobały sobie szpaki. Któregoś dnia wywabiły mnie z domu, ponieważ taki łomot pazurami o dach zaczęły czynić, że ciekaw byłem, o co chodzi. Siedziało ich na dachu, rynnach i okolicach jakieś potworne stado, zanim pobiegłem po aparat i z nim wróciłem, zostały się jedynie niedobitki:



A kominy wentylacyjne cały czas niezabezpieczone...

J.

----------


## w4

Gratuluje wytrwałości w prowadzeniu dziennika, mnie to chyba jej nie wystarczy. Niedługo będę musiał zmierzyć się z tematem obsypywania piwnicy i że niewykonalne wydaje mi się dokonanie tego przy pomocy taczki bez kilkunastu dniowego bólu wszystkich mięśni a w twoim dzienniku widziałem fajną kopareczkę to chciałbym się dowiedzieć jak odbywa się wypożyczenie takiego cudeńka., czy trzeba mieć jakieś uprawnienia, czy coś podobnego, czy wystarczy umowa kaucja?

----------


## Jarek.P

*@w4* - obsypywanie wykopu, zwłaszcza tak głębokiego, jak Twój taczką, to by była niezła katorga...

Taka mała ładowarka na pewno będzie idealnym wyjściem, jedyne, co co jest potrzebne do jej wynajęcia to dwa dokumenty ze zdjęciem i 3000zł na kaucję (oczywiście zwracaną przy zdawaniu sprzętu). No i paliwo. Duuużo paliwa. Do tankowania tej zabawki miałem dwudziestolitrowy kanister i obracałem z nim na stację po trzy razy dziennie.

Uprawnienia - teoretycznie są potrzebne, praktycznie nikt tego nie wymaga ani nie sprawdza, nawet o nie nie pytają. Sam spytałem, czy są potrzebne, powiedziano mi, że niby tak, ale ich to w sumie nie obchodzi, wypożyczam sprzęt i za jego obsługę odpowiadam, jak coś zepsuję w wyniku braku umiejętności obsługi - będę bulił.

J. (generalnie nieżywy z powodu prac różnorakich na budowie)

----------


## Jarek.P

Ostatnie przygotowania do wylewek... 

Zapierdzielamy wraz z Bratem jak dwa zające i nawet nie ma czasu zdjęć robić, o pisaniu Dziennika nie wspominając nawet, ale raz na jakiś czas, gwoli nadrabiania zaległości trzeba coś napisać.

Na dzień dobry - taka sobie scenka z zapleczem narzędziowym:



Obok młotowiertarki, szlifierki i mnóstwa kabla zasilającego widać głównego bohatera ostatnich dni - odkurzacz warsztatowy. Który niewykluczone, że wprost z budowy trafi do naprawy gwarancyjnej, bo wszystko wskazuje na to, że go zajeździliśmy. Działać cały czas działa, ale co to za działanie...
Wiertarka nawiasem mówiąc też chyba wprost z budowy do serwisu pójdzie, bo skrzypi, rzęzi, przewód zasilający jej dziś naprawiałem, przełącznik prawo-lewo się zacina... (tak, wiem, a było dołożyć 150zł i kupić "niebieskiego" Boscha...)

Jedna z dwóch szafek na rozdzielacze do CO:



Oczywiście cały front szafki zdemontowany i schowany w bezpieczne miejsce, założy się dopiero po malowaniu (a to już coraz bliżej...)

I ciekawostka dowodząca, że Murphy to był jednak Wielki Człowiek:



Na tym obrazku widać m.in. rury do odkurzacza centralnego: skosem idzie sobie rura do wiatrołapu, a pionowo (względem zdjęcia) do kuchni. Podczas klejenia kolanka 45 stopni przy ścianie po lewo (już w zasadzie za kadrem zdjęcia) nawet do głowy mi nie przyszło, żeby sprawdzić, gdzie ta skośna rura się spotka z tą pionową, oczywistym było dla mnie, że gdzieś się spotkać muszą, w końcu miało się tą maturę z matematyki i się wie, że jak dwie proste na płaszczyźnie nie są równoległe, to przeciąć się muszą i basta! No i przecięły się tak, jak miały się przeciąć. Dokładnie w świetle ściany... :bash:  Trzeba było wywalać pod nią większą dziurę, żeby cały trójnik się zmieścił  :mad: 

A to mój Najlepszy Samochód Świata (już niedługo, niestety, zabierają mi go  :oops: ), z odrobinką dziś dowiezionego na budowę towaru:



I mój warsztat, już z niemal kompletną izolacją poziomą. Tynki niezbyt wyschnięte, ponieważ przez ostatnie półtora tygodnia to pomieszczenie było po sufit zastawione paczkami ze styropianem i nie miały jak schnąć. 



A na koniec - kran ogrodowy. Wystaje sobie z cokołu.



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I zrobione!

Byli dziś pierwsi zatrudnieni przeze mnie profesjonalni instalacjusze, celem zrobienia CO, ponieważ mi na to najnormalniej w świecie brakło czasu.
I szczerze mówiąc byłem pod wrażeniem. Sam bym pewnie też to CO zrobił, bo chodziło o samo trywialne rozprowadzenie rurek do grzejników i ułożenie podłogówki, ale z całą pewnością nie machnąłbym tego w jeden dzień roboczy...

W każdym razie przyszli dziś rano o godzinie, o której normalni ludzie jeszcze śpią (7:30), a ponieważ ja na budowę musiałem dojechać z dokładnie drugiego końca Warszawy, zmusiło mnie to dziś do wstania o godzinie, której w ogóle w języku ludzi cywilizowanych i kulturalnych nie ma. No nie ma. I basta! Co najwyżej jakieś okręcone chustami poborowe [...] może sobie o takich godzinach  świńskie piosenki śpiewać, cywilizowany i wykształcony człowiek, który do służby wojskowej ma stosunek ze wszech miar najwłaściwszy, godzin takich nie percepuje. Amen.

Przyszli (tak, wiem, pisałem już, że przyszli). No przyszli, wypili kawę, przebrali się i zabrali za robotę. Aż trociny ze styropianu, z takim mozołem przeze mnie z Bratem układanego, leciały. O, proszę, ile napsuli:



Wszystkie te rurska schodzą się w szafkach rozdzielaczowych. 
Parterowa (trochę za duża, ale kupiona na wyrost, bo diabli wiedzą, czy kiedyś czegośtam się do niej nie dopcha, póki co obok rozdzielaczy widać zawory odpowietrzające i jednego RTLa od podłogówki):



I wspominana podłogówka:





I na piętrze:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

A i słuchajcie słuchajcie! Co ja dziś widziałem!!!!!

Ano, przy którymś kursie do hurtowni, drogę mi przebiegła Klępa! Samica łosia znaczy. Ot tak po prostu z łąki sobie wybiegła i wleciała między zabudowania. 
Zdębiawszy nie za bardzo wiedziałem, co ja właściwie oglądam, koń to to nie był (za mały), krowa też nie (wielkość dobra, ale proporcje sylwetki nie te) no i do obu powyższych nie pasowały mi wydatne, sterczące do góry uszy. 

Pierwsze, co mi przyszło do głowy, to właśnie łoś, bo toto tak właśnie jakoś pokracznie, łosiowo biegło. Potem, że nie, bo przecież łoś ma łopaty. A ten tylko uszy. Co jeszcze ma takie uszy? Zając - nie, bo zająców wielkości krowy to nawet radziecka nauka nie znała. Osioł - jak osioł wygląda to ja wiem i to osioł nie był na mur, po pierwsze od osła było większe, po drugie nie było sinoniebieskie i nie miało ogona przybitego gwoździkiem  :wink:  
A na poważnie - naprawdę wiem, jak wygląda osioł, to nie był osioł. Muł też nie. Zostaje więc ten łoś. Teraz, jak sprawa mi się przypomniała, obejrzałem sobie zdjęcia łosi różnych płci i wieku i tak, bingo, to jest dokładnie to, co widziałem:




J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i mamy wylewki :big grin: 

Czy też... właściwie nie wiem, czemu cały czas określa się toto mianem wylewek, skoro absolutnie nic to z laniem nie ma wspólnego, ilość wody zużywana do całego procesu jest wręcz śmiesznie mała (wiaderko na pełny ładunek miksokreta), dużo bardziej adekwatne do całego procesu jest, jakeśmy ostatnio z Mańkiem82 ustalili - określenie WYSYPKA

Od dziś wysypki są zrobione także i u nas  :smile: 
Narzekałem ostatnio na konieczność wstania w sobotę o godzinie, która w języku kulturalnych ludzi nie występuje, żeby dojechac na budowę o ósmej? Narzekałem. Psioczyłem? Psioczyłem. Wzbudzałem litość opowiadając, jaki to ja biedny i nieszczęśliwy, musiałem wstać przed siódmą? Wzbudzałem.

Tylę napiszę, że dziś na budowie musiałem być na siódmą. I byłem...

Wylewk... TFU! wysypkarze też byli. Dwoma albo trzema dostawczakami (nie jestem pewien), przyczepnym miksokretem i czteroosiową wywrotą z piachem. Niestety był tez deszcz. Wczoraj co prawda, ale za to dużo. I dłuuugo. I po sąsiedzku były (i są) jeszcze trzy budowy: na jedną jeździły cały dzień wywroty z piachem zasypowym, na drugą zdaje się, że też, do tego kopara, inne pojazdy... droga stała się w zasadzie nieprzejezdna. 
Okazało się, że piach nie jest w stanie się złożyć tak, żeby wjechać do mnie na działkę. Od tyłu przez łąkę nie chciał ryzykować, w końcu stanęło na tym, że cały majdan rozłożą na drodze.

I rozłożyli:



Samo wysypywanie wysypki przebiegało sprawnie i bez komplikacji. Najpierw się sypało trochę:



Potem więcej:



Dygresja na marginesie: rozradowana mina gościa po prawej to była reakcja na moje pytanie, czy mogę im zdjęcie zrobić. Ucieszył się, czy jak?  :wink: 

A efekt końcowy (już z gorszym światłem, więc fotografia ziarnista):



Tynkarze wielokrotnie roztaczali przede mną straszliwą, wręcz apokaliptyczną wizję zniszczeń, jakie zostawią za sobą wysypkarze, dziury w ścianach, odbite tynki, powyrywane narożniki... miała to być podobno norma. Tymczasem, na ile mogłem zobaczyć nie chodząc po całym domu i nie wyszukując usterek - nic podobnego, dopatrzyłem się jedynie jednej skrzywionej listwy startowej od styropianu przy wejściu i jednego obitego narożnika drzwiowego (bez futryny, ale drzwiowy, więc bez wzmocnień). No i rura, jak pompując na piętro szalała na klatce, pobrudziła nam ścianę, ale to i tak malowane będzie.
A szalała ta rura faktycznie, jak dziki, rozwścieczony wąż z filmu "Powrót Mega Boa Giga Dusiciela 18". Na dowód: zostawione przez rurę ślady w piasku:



Tak czy tak - jak wyschnie ( a w międzyczasie wstawią drzwi i okna), to już na upartego możnaby pomalować ściany, na wylewkach rozwinąć jakąś wykładzinę i mieszkać  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I część druga postu, ponieważ przez idiotyczne forumowe ograniczenie ilości grafik w jednym poście nie mieściłem się...  :bash: 

Równolegle powstaje nam elewacja. I tu już bez większych komentarzy, same zdjęcia:







I na zakończenie - buduje się obok nas... basen?  :wink:  (tak, wiem, to trzeba płakać, a nie się naśmiewać, ale skojarzenie z basenem jest silniejsze ode mnie)



J.

----------


## manieq82

łeee panie to ja Ci wykład o tym jak to miksokret wygląda a ty już po - znaczy zrobiliście
widzę po zdjęciach jak różne sa techniki
generalna różnica nic nie ściągali po rurkach czy innych takich
 robili tak - znaczyli po ścianie co 2-3 metry znacznik na 1m od poziomu wylewki
mieli taki pręt na dole pozioma blachą (nazywali go sympatycznie lepper  :smile:  ) i tym prętem w miejscach znaczników ubijali wysypkę
koleś brał łatę i między takimi punktami ubijał wysypkę
robił takie dwa szlaki po bokach i ściągał tak całe pomieszczenie
super mu to wychodziło

czy dobrze widzę że kolega ścianę w garażu styropianem obłożył (w środku znaczy się)

----------


## Jarek.P

No tak jakoś wyjszło...

W sumie to nawet szkoda, że się choć z dzień później nie zgadaliśmy, bo np. nie wiem, czy sypali jeden czy dwa worki cementu. W każdym razie na 240m2 wysypki poszła paleta, nie mam pojęcia, czy to dużo czy mało. Piasek był piękny, zresztą cała wywrota nam się tego piasku dostała/została gratis - przywieziona, bo wydawało się, że braknie, a nie tylko nie brakło, a jeszcze zostało z tej pierwszej, musiałem taczką i łopatą na drogę rozrzucać, żeby bramę udrożnić.

Co do technik - to już zdążyłem się wcześniej naczytać, że różnie robią, mnie w sumie nie obchodziło jak, byle dobrze. Tu proces wyglądał tak, że najpierw sypali cienko. potem w tym pierwszym zasypie poziomowali rurki. Dalej już walili "do pełna" między te rurki, ściągali łatą po rurkach i uklepywali.
A na koniec specjalny specjalista jeździł po wylewkach na czymś w stylu ogólnowojskowego urządzenia do polerowania korytarza kompanijnego: stół obrócony do góry nogami i blatem położony na szmacie, obciążony starszym szeregowym/dziadkiem, za stołem młodszy szeregowy (znaczy zwykły kot) w roli jednostki napędowej. 
Tyle, że u nas napędzał się sam (specjalny specjalista, nie stół kompanijny) no i pod spodem szmaty nie miał (tym razem stół. Specjalista pod sobą szmatę owszem miał, całą poduchę nawet, żeby mu się na tym stole miękko klęczało). Jeździł na tym stole i zacierał na równo, uklepywał miejsca po usuniętych rurkach i takie tam, ogólnie bardzo malowniczy widok, aż szkoda, że mu zdjęcia nie zrobiłem  :big grin: 

A poziomy na ścianach też znaczyli, bardzo profesjonalną szlauchwagą.

A w garażu są zastyropianione dwie ściany downętrzabudynkowe oraz sufit - garaż będzie nieogrzewany, więc trzeba było odizolować. Podobnie mam (znaczy będę miał, jak zrobią) zastyropianioną od wewnątrz piwniczkę pod schodami.

J.

----------


## manieq82

hmm
widzisz ja kupiłem ok. 30 ton (tyle miało być) czyli pełna 4 osiowa ciężarówka piasku
poszło prawie wszystko na 211 m2 tyle że u mnie średnia grubość to 7-8 cm ze skłonnością na 8
do tego poszło 3 palety i 9 worków cementu.....

co do techniki to nie wiem 0 u mnie 4 opierdzieliło całość od 8 do 17
najdłużej w garażu im się zeszło bo mam spadek na długości 4,5m w stronę bramy a po metrze ten spadek dodatkowo spadkuje do odpływu - kratki pośrodku garażu - taka kopertę zrobili - precyzyjna robota muszę przyznać i wyszło im - sprawdzałem lejąc wodę przy ścianach  :smile: \

pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś wysypki zostały zwizytowane całą rodziną.
Jest dobrze. Przy okazji potwierdzam: zniszczeń wylewkarze nie porobili żadnych. Nawet te, o których wspominałem - ten odbity tynk, to jak się okazało nie ich wina, tylko CO-cjusza, który z drugiej strony cienkiej ściany działowej za głęboko podkuł bruzdę pod rurę CO.

Wysypki zostały uczciwie podlane specjalnie w tym celu zakupioną  konewką, w ilości sugerowanej przez kol. Mańka82, znaczy konewka na przeciętny pokój. Zdjęć brak, ale i co tu było fotografować, konewka - jaka jest, każdy widzi, ta konkretna nasza jest zielona z czarnym sitkiem  :wink: 

A przy okazji i na marginesie - wczoraj zapomniałem napisać: lokalny sklepik spożywczy znajdujący się niedaleko mojej budowy, w którym to sklepiku, po moich ostatnich trwających w sumie miesiąc czasu codziennych pracach na budowie, sprzedawczyni już na sam mój widok w drzwiach sklepu wzdychała głęboko, sięgała po zgrzewkę piwa marki "Żubr" i pytała się, czy coś jeszcze będzie, czy samo piwo, otóż w tymże sklepie wczoraj odkryłem cud! 
Prawdziwą Bimbrozję! 
Niebo w gębie każdego szanującego się piwosza!

Oto i ona:


Prawdziwe niepasteryzowane dzieło sztuki, w klasycznej butelce typu "granat". Kupiłem wczoraj jedno na spróbowanie, bo niepasteryzowane piwa w sklepach zwykle są... delikatnie mówiąc niesmaczne. Na budowie otworzyłem (oczywiście nie profanując tak szlachetnej butelki jakimiś chamskimi otwieraczami, tylko jak należy, tępą stroną noża do styropianu, strzelając kapslem w dal), spróbowałem... i błogość rozpłynęła się po mym obliczu. Jeszcze raz spróbowałem... i jeszcze się upewniłem, czy mi się nie zdaje... i jeszcze raz dla utrwalenia smaku... i nic nie zostało  :Mad: 

Oczywiście w drodze powrotnej do domu specjalnie się zatrzymałem, żeby kupić jeszcze jedno i jeśli to piwo będzie tam w stałej sprzedaży, to chyba się na nie przestawię  :big grin: 
A co do Żubra - piwo jak piwo, z tych sieciowych popularnych marek, one wszystkie właściwie smakują jednakowo, to konkretne jednak kupowałem, ponieważ była na nie promocja! Taka prawdziwa, jak w hipermarkecie  :big grin:  Znaczy nie, nie, nie było żadnych przebranych za żubry blądynek ("Ą"!) chodzących po sklepie i plastikowo radosnym głosem namawiających do kupienia zgrzewki żubra celem dostania firmowej szklanki gratis, ale za to do każdego sześciopaka się losowało zdrapkę, a każda wygrywała! Można było wygrać np. "jeszcze jednego Żubra". Albo "Orzeszki do Żubra". Albo marzenie moje największe, niestety nieosiągnięte: Grill! Taki za 10zł, ale za to z firmowym napisem "Żubr"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@manieq82* - To u nas, 236m2, ale sporo cieniej niż u Ciebie, bo 5-6cm, wyszła niecała 30tonowa wywrota (zostało ładnych kilka taczek rozwiezionych przeze mnie po drodze) i... i w sumie nie wiem, ile cementu. Kiedy jeszcze myślałem nad samodzielnym sprowadzaniem materiału, była mowa, żeby zamówić paletę, ale dziś wizytując budowę zobaczyłem, że w miejscu, gdzie był rozłożony cały majdan zostały dwie puste palety. Więc może i poszło więcej? 
Nic, jeśli nie będę mógł spać dręczony wątpliwościami, najwyżej przeliczę puste worki  :smile: 

Spadek w garażu u mnie zrobili prosto: rurki poziomowali od razu ze spadkiem w stronę bramy, w której jest osadzone przeze mnie odwodnienie liniowe i szlus, tyle, finito.
Natomiast w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, gdzie jest kratka na środku i gdzie się właśnie spodziewałem koperty, okazało się, że koperty nie, bo za małe pomieszczenie i się źle będzie ściągać (tłumaczyli mi, że będą wtedy kaleczyć przylegające boki) i że oni to zrobią po swojemu. I zrobili: najpierw zaciągnęli na gładko i na równo do rurek ułożonych tak, jakby żadnej kratki nie było, a potem gość wziął krótką łatę i prowadząc ją naokoło kratki (jak wskazówkę w zegarze) zbierał wysypkę wokół kratki, formując tam zagłębienie, które potem dorównywał wraz z resztą pomieszczenia.
Czy wyszło dobrze - jeszcze nie wiem, woda lana w konewkowych ilościach cały czas głównie wsiąka, nie płynie, zresztą płynącej chyba jeszcze nie miałbym odwagi puścić. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Bramini do nas dziś przyjechali. I zainstalowali.



Napęd bramy póki co zdemontowany i zapakowany do pudełka, będzie sobie czekał na swoje czasy w ciut bezpieczniejszym miejscu niż pilnowana co prawda i dozorowana, ale jednak budowa. A sama brama - OK, chodzi lekko, choć przy jej ręcznym otwieraniu i zamykaniu bardzo brakuje jakiegoś uchwytu, choć od wewnątrz. Na pewno się da, muszę pogadać z fachmanami. Dziś niestety nie miałem przyjemności, bowiem po pracy jechałem na budowę DWIE GODZINY (wiwat stolyca!) zawalając wszelkie terminy i ustalenia, w końcu bramini stwierdzili, że nie mogą dłużej czekać, się spakowali i pojechali, jutro mają wpaść.

Tak wygląda brama od wewnątrz:



Elewacja cały czas się robi, miejscami już nawet przyjmuje tymczasowo docelowy wygląd:



Kolor elewacji - póki co będzie defaultowy dla budujących, którym się kasa zaczyna kończyć, będzie to taki właśnie, widoczny na zdjęciu uroczy odcień "Smutno mi Boże". Docelowy tynk strukturalny i docelowy kolor... będzie. Kiedyś.

I ostatnia na dziś ciekawostka: kontener na śmieci zamówiłem. I jutro zaczynamy porządki! A póki co - wierni czytelnicy naszego Dziennika zapewne pamiętają historię pechowego pierwszego kibla? Tego , który dwukrotnie zamarzał, w międzyczasie klejonym będąc, wcześniej nie chciał pasować do taniej deski, która w wyniku tego wzięła i spadła z tych... no... schodów, wprost na przeciwległą ścianę i tak jakoś się potłukła?
Ano, właśnie z pomocą wspomnianego kontenera, historia tego kibla została zakończona. De-fi-ni-tyw-nie!



(a huk był taki, że w całej okolicy się psy rozszczekały...)

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś będzie zbiorczo trochę narzekania na fuszerki. Tak, żeby czytający ten dziennik, mniej od nas zaawansowani budowniczowie nie myśleli sobie, że to ze wszystkim tak łatwo idzie  :roll eyes: 

Ot choćby to okragłe okienko nad garażem. Najpierw wymurowane na za małą średnicę (dobra, to akurat była nasza wina, nie murarzy, ale fakt pozostaje faktem), potem krzywo otynkowane przez tynkarza (była o tym relacja tutaj), a kiedy w wyniku zbiorowych narad całej ekipy zostało zrobione na idealnie okrągło, przyszli styropianiarze i zrobili z niego... o:



Oczywiście, to przy wykańczaniu glifu zostanie poprawione do wstawionego już wtedy okna, ale póki co wygląda ciekawie  :smile: 

Druga fuszerka - obróbka komina. No cieknie gdzieś. Zarówno klasycznie, gdzieś wewnątrz konstrukcji komina, czego efekty (mokro w kącie) widać tutaj:



... jak i tajemniczo i w sposób kwalifikujący się do Archiwum X - kiedy jeszcze na piętrze wylewek nie było, a już rozłożyliśmy styropian, po jakiejś ulewie obserwowałem prawdziwy cud: dach od spodu suchy jak pieprz, a na podłodze pod nim (na środku pomieszczenia, wokół sucho) kałuża wody... 
W pierwszej chwili myślałem, że coś (albo ktoś), _pardon maj cośtamcośtam_, najsz... no mocz oddało, ale nie, potem popadało znów i kałuża przyrosła. 
Nic, dekarz wie, będzie gdzieś za tydzień u nas obróbki dokańczać to i ten komin poprawi.

No i łukowy podciąg nad tarasem. Też pechowy. Wylany został w szalunku... no jak cię mogę, jak na łuk o wielometrowym promieniu, wykonany w blacie zbitym z desek metodą wykreślenia za pomocą ołówka na sznurku drugim końcem uwiązanym do wbitego w ziemię gwoździa, był wręcz wzorcowo prosty, a niewielkie, zauważalne przy bardzo uważnym przyglądaniu się odchyłki od ideału, jak myśleliśmy, zgubi się w styropianie, którym łuk miał być jak należy ocieplony. 
Ech, naiwni...

Pierwsze podejście:



Po delikatnym zwróceniu uwagi, że coś chyba nie tak, został doszlifowany. Oglądałem osobiście, bez aparatu, więc zdjęcia brak, było już lepiej, ale nadal nie bardzo, niemniej fachowcy stwierdzili, że to się jeszcze poprawi i do listwy narożnikowej dorówna. Dorównali:



(specjalne info dla mojego Taty i innych niedowidzących krytykantów: te ciemne plany to niezaschnięty klej, to nie jest AŻ TAK krzywe).

Stan na dziś:



I wg dzisiejszych ustaleń będą siatkę zrywać i będą poprawiać. Zobaczymy...

I jeszcze na koniec ciekawostki:
Ta wielka hałda ścinków styropianu i worków po tynku... pamiętacie? O, tu była:



W tle zdjęcia widać rosnącą pryzmę ładnie poukładanych desek, "które-mogą-się-przydać". A pierwszy plan to przykryte folią drewno... możnaby je określić, jako drewno pierwotne, pochodzące z pierwszej wycinki lasu, folią przykryte, żeby się przypłaszczek granatek nie lągł.

Tu za to była o wiele mniejsza hałda ścinków desek z szalunków. Obecnie hałda zaczyna już osiągać wzrost dorosłego człowieka (na tym zdjęciu niewiedzieć czemu strasznie niepozornie wygląda, ale to spory masyw jest, zwłaszcza w poziomie), a wokół domu jakoś szczególnie nie widać, żeby zwałów drewna ubyło.



I ostatnie na dziś zdjęcie - moja serwerownia. Już niedługo... 



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zaprawdę, wielka jest siła słowa pisanego...

Pozwoliłem sobie tutaj parę tygodni skrytykować okrągłe okienko wykonane przez tynkarzy, w rezultacie cztery osoby uczestniczyły w jego wykańczaniu na nowo, sprawdzajac, czy jest prosto, czy nie prosto.
W ostatnim wpisie pokazałem krzywy łuk, o którego poprawkę jakoś tak nie mogliśmy się doprosić, zaraz potem na ścianie pojawiła się wyrysowana siatka do rozmierzania łuku, a rezultat (jeszcze nie zaciągnięty siatką):



I tak ma być!  :smile: 

Elewacja praktycznie na ukończeniu, zostały jakieś ostatnie pierdółki do zrobienia, a póki co można się pochwalić przyporami w pełnej krasie, ot choćby na przykładzie garażu, na tym zdjęciu całkiem nieźle udającego kurną chatę  :wink: 



Zdjęcie robione z pozycji "od dołu" całości, więc ta elewacja wygląda dość monumentalnie, ale to mylne wrażenie tego zdjęcia, w rzeczywistości proporcje między górą a dołem są bardziej wyrównane, dodatkowo będzie tam jeszcze nad drzwiami garażowymi wykonany w elewacji łuczek ze sztucznego kamienia.

Dom coraz bardziej się zbliża do formy domu, nie placu budowy, poszczególne jego elementy już powoli zaczynają też pełnić swoją docelową funkcję. Ot, choćby taras:



Czy parterowa łazienka, w której został zainstalowany prowizorycznie kibel, taki zwykły, wcześniej używany, obecnie podłączony do stelaża. Obok - kupiona w promocji za śmieszne 40zł w Castoramie umywalka Roca, najciekawsze jest to, że przeceniona została tak mocno z powodu zabrudzeń po oklejającej ją taśmie klejącej, poza tym jest bez skazy.



Docelowo w tych miejscach będzie oczywiście zupełnie inna ceramika, ta jest, powiedzmy, robocza.

Po zainstalowaniu umywalki małżonka moja orzekła, że robocza, nie robocza, lusterko w łazience musi być! Podobnie jak półeczka nad umywalką. No i jest. A w lusterku - od biedy widać oboje inwestorów  :smile: 



Ostatnie na dziś dwa zdjęcia: 
- hałda drewna, pokazana tak, żeby bardziej było widać jej rzeczywiste gabaryty (i to nie jest koniec...):



I zaczęta przez mojego Brata obsypka ścian fundamentowych:



J.

----------


## natiii

Hej  :big grin: 
Fantastycznie się czyta, a jeszcze fajniej patrzy na przybywającą inwestycje :smile: 
Gratulacje , piękna okolicy i super domeczek  :yes: 
Będę tu zaglądała
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękujemy i zapraszamy  :smile:

----------


## minkapinka

Piękna okolica i bardzo fajny dom. Rozumiem miłość do leśnej okolicy  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

@minkapinka - dziękujemy  :smile: 

No i mamy okna!  :big grin: 

Nie pamiętam już, czy pisałem tu cokolwiek o skomplikowanej drodze wyboru okien, na wszelki wypadek więc może jeszcze raz: nad oknami myśleliśmy... oj, strrrasznie dawno temu. Jakoś tak za Augusta II Mocnego chyba jeszcze (a na poważnie - chyba rok temu), ponieważ cały czas byliśmy przekonaniu, że dom się zamknie jeszcze przed zimą (tą, co już była). Tak, więc, żeby zainstalowac okna jesienią, szukaliśmy ich odpowiednio wcześniej. Na początku ja twardo stałem na stanowisku, że tylko plastiki, no bo... bo wiadomo. "Wszyscy wiedzą", że plastiki tańsze, "wieczne", malować nie trzeba i tak dalej. Małżonka moja z kolei wzdychała sobie do okien drewnianych, bo ładniejsze, mają styl, duszę - no jakoś tak.

W praniu, kiedy dostaliśmy do ręki ileś wycen okien z różnych firm, namarudziliśmy różnym fachowcom (w tym i forumowomuratorowym okiennym potentatom) i zebraliśmy wszystkie otrzymane informacje do kupy, wyszło nam, co następuje:
- okna drewniane, nawet dobrej marki, wcale nie muszą być jakieś szczególnie drogie, jeśli tylko się nie zaszaleje z wyborem gatunku drewna typu specjalnie selekcjonowany baobab rosnący jedynie w Kwabongo na stokach wulkanu Takarura i dobierany według gałęzi skręcających jedynie w lewą stronę (bo na naszej półkuli siła coriolisa kręci w prawo i przeciwstawnie kręcone drewno tak się nie paczy, baobab z gałęziami prawoskrętnymi jest wysyłany na półkulę południową. Znaczy byłby, gdyby tam gdziekolwiek okna mieli. A że nie mają, to idzie na dzidy)
- dobre okna PVC wcale nie są tańsze od okien drewnianych, w niektórych przypadkach mogą być wręcz droższe.
- okno drewniane ma większą zawartość okna w oknie: drewniana rama jest smuklejsza i w oknie jest więcej szyby a mniej konstrukcji. Nasze okna są dość małe, więc był to dla nas istotny plus na korzyść drewnianych)
- okna PVC wreszcie mają cały szereg nieistniejących w drewnianych ograniczeń konstrukcyjnych, pewnych rzeczy najzwyczajniej w świecie się w PVC zrobić nie da. Np. otwieranych okrągłych okien o średnicy 65cm. Albo drzwi balkonowych tak dużych jak nasze, a jeszcze jednoskrzydłowych.

Suma summarum więc - wybraliśmy okna drewniane, Gebauer, sosna, kolor "sipo mat".

Jako przerywnik - kilka zdjęć. Kolor elewacji "Smutno mi Boże", ale okna już widać, można je sobie kolorystycznie z dachem i obróbkami blacharskimi pooceniać.:

Front domu z już naprawdę o wieeeele mniejszą stertą śmieci z przodu, śmieci zostały ograniczone do samego gruzu:



Nasze słynne okna wykuszowe:



Elewacja "tarasowa", a obok kolejna sterta śmieci:



I elewacja "boczna" - widoczne okienka (bo trudno je nazwać oknami) garażowe. Naokoło nich będą jeszcze otoki ze sztucznego kamienia, więc na ścianie będzie ich optycznie więcej, same okna jednak są malutkie. A na środku - ostatnie, brakujące drzwi "gospodarcze". Póki co drzwi zastępcze z blatu, pościąganego legarami i śrubami M10, stosownie zabezpieczonymi przed prostym odkręceniem - w końcu jak dom ma być zamknięty, to niech będzie  :wink: 



Osobnym rozdziałem były drzwi wejściowe. Jest ich u nas dwa. Znaczy dwie...? Dwoje? No kurcze, dwa otwory wejściowe były i trzeba było drzwi do nich zamówić!
Jedne drzwi zostały zamówione razem z oknami w tej samej firmie, tylko ich wzór, wyśniony przez małżonkę robili nam na indywidualne zamówienie  (bez żadnych ekstra dopłat, cena była kalkulowana na podstawie ich wyposażenia), bo takich drzwi, jak żona chciała, nie było nigdzie. 
No cóż, teraz już będzie, bo wzór się w Gebauerze spodobał i został włączony do nowego katalogu, nawet, jak nam powiedziano, drzwi widoczne na zdjęciu w katalogu (również tym internetowym) to właśnie nasze drzwi  :big grin: .

Drzwi w pełnej krasie:



[CDN]

----------


## Jarek.P

Znów wpis na raty wyszedł...

Drugie drzwi, "gospodarcze", ale również okazało się, że takie, jakie mają być, to nie ma nigdzie. Znaleźliśmy jedną jedyną firmę, która coś zbliżonego do tego, co chcieliśmy miała w ofercie i tam zostało złożone zamówienie, wpłacona zaliczka i... i czekamy na nie.

W każdym razie, kiedy wszystkie drzwi i okna były już zamówione, zaliczkowane i tak dalej, jakoś tak zupełnie przy okazji, w ramach jakichś zupełnie nieistotnych dla sprawy rozmów z panią z Gebauera padła kwestia, nie pamiętam już czy tynków, czy wylewek. My na to, że tynki i wylewki to dopiero wiosną, bo instalację się całą zimę będą robić. I tu, pani z Gebauera szczęka na stół opadła
  :jaw drop:  A chwilę potem szczęki opadły nam, jak usłyszeliśmy, że przed tynkami i wylewkami drzwi i okien montować nielzja. Bo nie i koniec. Bo się wypaczą, zdeformują, kiedyś tylko informowali o tym, że nie wolno, jak ktoś musiał, to ryzykując utratą gwarancji sobie montował i potem miał intensywnie wietrzyć (w czasie schnięcia tynków i wylewek), ale ponieważ mieli z tym potem kilka sporych problemów, obecnie ich stanowisko jest proste: przed tynkami i wylewkami NIE MONTUJĄ. Amen.
No i co zrobić? Kłócić się nie było o co, bo argumentacja, dlaczego nie, była słuszna i przekonująca. Pytanie, czy przetrzymają nam te okna do wiosny? Przetrzymają, czemu nie. Telefon do tej drugiej firmy od drzwi gospodarczych i:
- wie Pan, my z takim głupim pytaniem a'propos tych drzwi, co je właśnie u Pana zamówiliśmy i wpłaciliśmy zaliczkę. Dowiedzieliśmy się właśnie u naszego producenta okien i naszych drugich drzwi, że nie można ich montować przed tynkami.
- no tak, to oczywiste, bo wilgoci naciągną.
- a jak to z pana drzwiami jest?
- oczywiście tak samo.
- znaczy też drzwi dopiero po tynkach i wylewkach?
- no tak, oczywiście
- a to wie pan, my mamy w takim razie taką malutką prośbę...

Facet wtedy stwierdził, że drzwi już się chyba produkują i że najwyżej je sobie na ekspozycji postawi. Teraz, jak chcieliśmy się umówić już na montaż, okazało się, że nie ma żadnych drzwi i że dopiero je będzie ekstra nam robił. Jak twierdził, po tamtym naszym telefonie po prostu wstrzymał produkcję, ciekaw jednak jestem, czy te z ekspozycji po prostu mu się nie sprzedały  :wink: 

Wracając do zdjęć - może jeszcze jakieś wnętrza. A zwłaszcza najważniejsze wnętrze w dom - mój Warsztat  :big grin:  (nie wiem, co to sa za białe kropki w powietrzu - styropian "powstał", UFO, czy coś innego)



"Zdziwiona" ściana okienna w garażu:



No i część "dzienna" domu (znaczy teoretycznie, bo praktycznie?: ja pewnie będę siedział w warsztacie, dzieci - jak to dzieci, będą najpierw wszędzie, a potem nigdzie, a małżonka - a pewnie będzie tyrać przy sprzątaniu tych areałów, jak na jednym końcu skończy to jak raz na drugim czas będzie zaczynać  :big lol: 
W każdym razie - zdjęcie jest robione mniej więcej z kuchni, po lewo, w zakrytym przez narożnik miejscu będzie kominek. Na wprost - widok na wprost, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem widocznej przez okno betoniarki, która, jak cały czas mam nadzieję, wreszcie kiedyś stamtąd zniknie, oby tylko w kontrolowany przez nas sposób, nie "sama". No i sterta drewna. W trakcie segregacji, więc już niedługo. Po prawo - jadalnia. I widoczne na podłodze refleksy z okien wykuszowych.



Na zakończenie jeszcze dwa zdjęcia:

Łazienka na parterze. Pokazywana już przeze mnie i obecne zdjęcie wiele się nie różni, ale uważni oglądacze pewnie zauważą, że pod umywalką pojawił się syfon, a stelaż Grohe został udoskonalony przez nadinstalowanie na nim dodatkowej, redundantnej spłuczki. Dyrekcję biura projektowego Grohe oraz konkurencyjnych producentów stelaży do kibli informuję, że w sprawie praw autorskich, licencji i ewentualnego odkupienia powyższego patentu - przyjmuję we wtorki w godzinach 18:15-19:30




A na poważnie - ta łazienka ma być robocza. Korzystały będą z niej tabuny brudnych roboli (ze mną na czele), obsługując armaturę łapami upapranymi farbą, betonem i Bob Budowniczy jeden wie, czym jeszcze, naprawdę wolałem tam postawić kupiony w promocji kibel wraz ze spłuczką niż instalować docelowy zestaw, w którym sam przycisk do spłuczki, metalizowany i na wysoki połysk, wart jest więcej niż cały ten promocyjny kibelek z prowizoryczną spłuczką razem wzięte. 

i dawno temu obiecywana ciekawostka z cyklu "instalacja wyrównawcza w domu i zagrodzie" - połączenie wyrównawcze do wodociągu. Widoczna na fotce rura to kwasówka, którą wodociąg wchodzi do nas do domu. Na kwasówce - klamra zaciskowa z przyłączem do przewodu, przewód LGY 16mm2, drugi koniec będzie podłączony do Głównej Szyny Wyrównawczej.



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ach i zapomniałem o ważnej rzeczy:
Kiedy już zrobiłem wyżej opisany kibelek (spłuczkę znaczy), pierwszą korzystająca z niego osobą było nasze dziecię. Podłożył sobie pod nogi kawał styropianu 15cm, wszedł, wsiadł, zrobił, po czym w trakcie schodzenia rozległo się gromkie:
- AAAAAAaaaaaaa, uuuscyyypnęło mnieeeeeeee!!!!! eeeeeeeee!!!!!! Taaataaa, no to taki kibel zrobiłeś, co scypie? No co ty?!?

J. (szczerze przejęty krytyką, ale i z i absolutnym brakiem wiedzy, co uscypnęło. Deska pęknięta nie jest)

----------


## minkapinka

Z oknami zdecydowanie lepiej wygląda z domku zrobił się poważny dom  :smile:   Jaki kolor elewacji planujecie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj to właściwie pytanie do mojej żony, bo ja, jak typowy facet, kolorów rozróżniam podstawowe szesnaście, ale o ile dobrze pamiętam, to ma być jakaś brzoskwinia czy coś takiego. I do tego dodatki i wykończenia ze sztucznego kamienia, który już tu w dzienniku kiedyś pokazywałem.

J.

----------


## gaelle

> Oj to ma być jakaś brzoskwinia czy coś takiego.


Morela  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj tam... wiedziałem, że o jakiś dżem chodzi  :cool: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

oo dziennik wrócił
tak jak i mój w sumie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

On tu cały czas był. Tylko się trochę wykłócić musiałem o jego widzialność.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kolejna sobota minęła. 

Z różnych przyczyn trochę straciliśmy rozpęd, elewacjusze kończą i kończą i skończyć nie mogą, dekarze nam zaginęli - znaczy nie całkiem, ale jakoś, co się do nich zadzwoni, to umawiają się na za dwa tygodnie. I tak od miesiąca. Ślusarz robiący nam balustrady zewnętrzne i od dwóch tygodni mający nam przy okazji jakiejś roboty niedaleko nas podrzucić wzór szczebla od tej balustrady do akceptacji - podrzuca:
[Rozmowa 1, sprzed półtora tygodnia]
- dzieńdobry, mówi Jarek.P, Pan miał mi podrzucić na budowę profil na wzór do oceny
- a tak, ale wie pan, deszcze takie okropne lały, a ja tam miałem robotę na zewnątrz, więc przełożyłem na kolejny tydzień, po niedzieli na pewno podrzucę
[Rozmowa druga, już "po niedzieli", jakośtak w piątek]
- dzieńdobry [... i dalej j.w..]
- a tak, ale wie pan , upały takie straszliwe, ja na takim słońcu nie mogę (i tu opis różnych schorzeń będących obiektywnymi powodami), po niedzieli na pewno podrzucę.
No cóż, po niedzieli już nie będę dzwonił. Jeśli do piątku profil się nie pojawi, poszukam innego ślusarza. 

Sam z kolei po trochu zajmuję się instalacją alarmową, a tu - no sami rozumiecie, nie ma się raczej czym chwalić.
No może taki malutki kontaktronik:



I puszka połączeniowa przy jednym z okien:



Tu kilka uwag wykonawczych:
- tak, wiem, że jak na starego telekomunikanta przystało, połączenia w puszce powinienem zrobić scotchlockami:



Ale, kurcze, w bałaganie, jaki mam obecnie w "mojej" części naszego obecnego mieszkania, niestety nie zdołałem ich odnaleźć, tak więc połączenia są lutowane i izolowane taśmą PVC. A widoczne pod futryną połączenie z kontaktronem jest już lutowane, izolowane dwuwarstwowo rurką termokurczliwą (każda żyła z osobna, a druga warstwa - po całości) a na to wszystko jeszcze taśma PVC, chodzi o to, żeby to połączenie, docelowo zakryte parapetem było już wieczne.

Przy okazji prac różnorakich, na jednej ze ścian (łazienka, tynk zatarty "na ostro" pod glazurę, dlatego taka brzydka faktura, a kolor to z kolei efekt doświetlania zdjęcia lampą warsztatową z boku, zdjęcie jest robione bez flesza dla uwydatnienia śladu, a w balans bieli nie chciało mi się już bawić) odkryliśmy wielce talemniczy ślad:



Dziecię nasze, które usłyszawszy, że coś ciekawego znalazłem, przybiegło tam dzikim rozlegającym się echem w całym domu galopem, spytane, czy nie wie czasem, czyja to łapka jest tu odciśnięta, stwierdziło wielce z siebie dumne:
- wiem.
- a czyja?
- Kubusia

Generalnie Wyjątek na tej budowie jest chyba najbardziej zapracowaną osobą. Wczoraj np. chodził wszędzie z metrową poziomicą i mówił każdemu, kto chciał słuchać (bądź nie, Wyjątkowi to akurat nie robi różnicy), że* będzie miezył stsałkę łuku*  :big grin: 

Powiesiliśmy na domu Numer Policyjny. I jakiś pechowy ten numer. Najpierw przy jego wieszaniu złamałem kołek. Plastikowe badziewie, ale fakt pozostaje faktem, trzeba było dorabiać. Potem ja sprawdzałem wizualnie, czy prosto. Żona sprawdzała poziomicą. Ja też sprawdzałem poziomicą. Efekt końcowy...



Dziś się poprawi, ale aż wstyd po prostu...

Na poprawę humoru - okna wykuszowe, w zasadzie w stanie (na chwilę obecną) docelowym:



I jeszcze taras: z kompletną rodziną, na zdjęciu wbrew pozorom znajdują się trzy osoby:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili:

Numerek policyjny już poprawiony. Ciekawe przy tym było, że mimo jego ewidentnej krzywości, kiedy przyłożyłem do niego poziomicę, ta twierdziła, że numerek jest prosto... 
Dopiero zastosowanie wyższej matematyki z elementami geometrii wykreślnej pozwoliło stwierdzić, że pionowe styczne do krawędzi numerka nie są równoległe i w związku z tym pionowość podawaną przez poziomicę trzeba aproksymować do wypadkowej z obu boków cyferki.

Ech, i jak tu powiesić na ścianie taki numerek, bez przynajmniej matury z matmy?...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

taka uwaga a może i mi doradzisz
z tymi kontaktronami na wieczność
mi po półtora roku jeden kontaktron ... padł
znaczy sie chyba
nie reaguje na otwarcie
nie wiem o co chodzi ale tak się zastanawiam nad awaryjnością tych skomplikowanych inaczej urządzeń
wydawały mi się bezawaryjne
Ty pozostawiasz sobie możliwość wymian podczas użytkowania?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie reaguje, znaczy co konkretnie robi? Jest cały czas otwarty i centralka sygnalizuje otwarte okno, czy cały czas zamknięty i alarm nie reaguje na otwarcie?
Jeśli to drugie, to zapewne skleiły się styki. Z elektronicznego doświadczenia wiem, że w kontaktronie styki się sklejają, jak za duże prądy muszą przełączać. Tu (o ile do nich własnych wynalazków nie podpinasz) nie powinno to mieć miejsca, więc może wina badziewności samego kontaktronu? Nie wiem, rozszczelnił się i styki (powinny być złocone i w gazie obojętnym) skorodowały i się skleiły korozją?
Albo może... może masz przy tym kontaktronie jakiś stalowy element konstrukcyjny, który się namagnesował i robi podtrzymanie? Spróbuj tam pojeździć jakimś silnym magnesem, przykładając go raz jedną raz drugą stroną, najlepiej jak masz neodymowy (np. ze złomowanego twardego dysku), sprawdź, czy coś go w okolicy tego kontaktronu nie "łapie", a niezaleznie od tego poobserwuj na alarmie (znaczy ktoś w tym samym czasie niech tam stoi i patrzy), czy kontaktron nie zaczął działać.

Tematu sam się trochę obawiam, bo już po zakupie kontaktronów wyczytałem w niezmierzonym wątku n/t alarmów (wiadomo, którym, jest tylko jeden *TAKI* wątek, czytam go już któryś kolejny tydzień), że te Satela, które kupiłem, ktośtam odradzał jako potencjalnie awaryjne, klasą samą w sobie mają być podobno kontaktrony Boscha. Niby to tylko jedna taka informacja, pocieszam się, że gdyby z nimi faktycznie było tak kiepsko, to przewijałaby się częściej, zobaczymy. Póki co każdy zainstalowany testuję i jest OK.
Możliwość wymiany - nie będzie łatwo, ale da się. W zależności od lokalizacji (w różnych oknach mam kontaktrony w różnych miejscach) trzebaby w tym celu rozkuć kawałek glifu bądź zdemontować parapet i czymś wydłubać sam kontaktron, wklejałem je w sumie dość symbolicznie.
Poza tym zawsze mogę taki uszkodzony kontaktron zostawić w diabły, a na oknie założyć nowy, nawierzchniowy, wydłubując jedynie ze ściany przy oknie przewód idący do tego starego.

J.

----------


## manieq82

jest ustawiony jako nc
nie reaguje na otwarcie czyli jakby się skleiły
zamontowany w drzwiach, metalowych
ale to taka wersje w plastyku że niby nie reaguje
mam neodyma -a sprawdzę

a co do wymiany to ja chowałem nadmiar kabelka pod oknem w piance
ale ten parapet
na TYM wątku zbych opisywał jak to on rozwierca okno i nadmiar kabelka chowa w ramie
jak coś to wyciąga kontaktron, kabelek - wymiana i hula dalej


potestuję
dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Też nadmiar przewodu upycham w piance i na upartego można by go próbować tą drogą (przez dziurę od kontaktronu wierconą przecież na wylot) wywlec, ale nie wiem, czy ten... ja przepraszam, ale jedyne określenie, jakie mi się tu nasuwa, to staropolski synonim wisiorka, obecnie nie wiedzieć czemu uważany wyłącznie za wulgaryzm. Mo więc, czy ten kutas utworzony przez dwie warstwy termoskurcza i leżący poziomo pod ramą, skręci ciągnięty za koniec, żeby wejść w pionowy otwór. Mam wątpliwości. 

Zbych natomiast, o ile myślimy o tym samym fragmencie wątku, pokazywał, jak to w komorze plastikowego okna utyka przewód, oporniki od R/2R i jeszcze mu miejsce zostaje - no cóż, w plastikach są komory, w drewnianych do dyspozycji mam najwyżej dziury po sękach  :wink: 

A co do neodyma i testowania namagnesowania ramy okiennej - przykładaj go i odsuwaj raz jedną raz drugą stroną, a ktoś niech w tym czasie obserwuje kontrolkę sygnalizującą stan tego kontaktronu (albo może omomierz wprost pod zaciski podłączony?). Jeśli się okaże, że to to, to napiszę, jak to rozmagnesować, bo to dłuższa epistoła.

J.

----------


## PeZet

JarekP, 
znalazłem wreszcie Twój dziennik. Śledzę postępy z podziwem i uznaniem. 
O cięciu bloczka w pasy pamiętam, jeszcze chwila i dokumentację zrobię. 

Pozdrawiam,
PeZet

----------


## Jarek.P

Za podziw i uznanie piękne dzięki  :smile: 
A co do cięcia bloczków w pasy, to szczerze mówiąc zdążyłem już o tym zapomnieć, ale czytam właśnie twój Dziennik Budowy. I wiesz co?... Wierzę już w te pasy z bloczka, bez dodatkowego udowadniania zdjęciami. Centymetrowe, półcentymetrowe, nie ma problemu, zrobisz. Nie takie rzeczy robiłeś. Szacun i niskie pokłony, jestem pod wrażeniem twojej budowy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## PeZet

Dzięki.  :big grin: 
Im dalej, tym trudniej. Szczególnie na etapie wykończeń, kiedy kończą się prace ciężkie.

----------


## Jędruśki

Witaj Jarku.P
Dzięki za pomoc w korespondencji z ponurym63.
Podziwiam twoje budowanie  :jaw drop: 
Słodzić Ci nie będę boś już przez innych zasłodzony dokumentnie. Ale poczytywać sobie pozwolę. Więc oprócz budowania- pisz, pisz a foty wklejaj bo miło patrzeć i czytać  :wink:

----------


## manieq82

apropos kontaktronka
nie dało sie go ruszyć
chyba trza będzie zmienić

Pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

*@Jędruśki* - dzięki za miłe słowa, ano budujemy sobie, a pisać - piszę, bo lubię  :smile:  Tak więc na ciągi dalsze oczywiście można liczyć.

*@Manieq82* - swoją drogą ciekawe... jak gada zdemontujesz i będziesz miał chęci i wolną chwile, może zrób mu sekcję? Myślę, że po ostrożnym rozpiłowaniu plastikowej obudowy wzdłuż, dałoby się to otworzyć. Kontaktron powinien być szklany, zapewne będzie ułożony wzdłuż tego wałeczka, wyprowadzenia ma osiowo, więc górne będzie zakręcać o 180 stopni. Jeśli uda ci się samego kontaktronu nie pęknąć, to pod silną lupą powinieneś dojrzeć, czy styki są sklejone, czy przyczyna jest inna. 
Ewentualnie odłóż gdzieś na półkę, będziemy mieszkać w miarę niedaleko, może kiedyś się uda zmontować jakieś forumowomuratorowe lokalne piwko, wtedy sobie to od Ciebie wezmę i się pobawię. To też lubię... 


*A wracając do dziennika:*
Echhh... wszystko przez.... no.... no przez tą panią, co to mi wszystko w domu chowa i przez którą czasem się muszę wracać w pół drogi, no jak jej tam... no... ta... skleroza, o!

Planowałem dziś skończyć kontaktrony od alarmu. Bardzo planowałem, z własnych zapasów elektronicznych wyciągnąłem oporniki do 2EOL, potrzebne narzędzia naszykowałem, wszystko perfekt po prostu, po przyjeździe na budowę jednak co się okazało? Ano sierota boża kontaktrony w domu zostawiła
 :bash: 

Nic, skleroza sklerozą, za jakąś robotę jednak trzeba się zabrać. Rozejrzenie się gospodarskim okiem za robotą wokół obejścia wywołało jedynie gwałtowną depresję, więc szybko uciekłem do środka domu, a tam mnie oświeciło: szacht instalacyjny! A w nim: drabinki kablowe. Zrobić! 

Na szczęście to przywiozłem na budowę już wcześniej, więc teraz jedynie sprawdziłem, czy na pewno mam wszystko, co potrzebne:



I poszedłem po narzędzia. W międzyczasie przyszedł do mnie Wyjątek, mijając się z nim w drzwiach nawet słyszałem jego okrzyk:
- oooo, Taaataa, jakie fajne toly!!!
Szczerze mówiąc nawet nie zwróciłem na to uwagi, Wyjątek co i rusz coś odkrywa, i zwykle jest to coś nierozerwalnie związanego z motoryzacją (czasami w sposób skrajnie nieprawdopodobny do skojarzenia przez normalnego, znaczy dorosłego człowieka), więc i tu nie zdziwiło mnie to, zwłaszcza, że owymi torami mogło być cokolwiek, od światłocienia na posadzce począwszy. 
Nie było mnie... może z 5 minut, no ile może trwać wyciągnięcie z auta skrzynki z narzędziami, uzbrojenie wiertarki i przyniesienie z baraku poziomicy. Kiedy jednak wróciłem, oczy me ujrzały... tory:



Tory i mosty i diabli wiedzą, co jeszcze, same tory też jakieś dziwne, bo ciężarówki po nich jeździły, ale sprawca był wielce z siebie dumy i bardzo protestował, jak zacząłem mu te tory rozkradać. Zabawę jednak niestety musiałem popsuć, ponieważ tory, znaczy TFU! wsporniki były mi niezbędnie potrzebne celem przymocowania do ściany i zmienienia mojego szachtu instalacyjnego w coś, co każdemu specjaliście od drutów wszelkiego rodzaju wyda się piękne, a co chyba w mało którym domu jednorodzinnym występuje  :big grin: 



Na zdjęciu szacht jest w widoku z dołu pionowo do góry. Drabinki oczywiście jeszcze puste, docelowo... chyba będą pełniuśkie. W każdym razie tak mi wychodzi z oglądu stosów kabli wystających ze wszystkich ścian szachtu i póki co poodciąganych na zewnątrz i na boki. Białe po prawo to rura od odkurzacza centralnego, muszę ją jeszcze jakoś dociągnąć do góry, mijając po drodze rury wodociągowe i wyjść do gniazdka odkurzaczowego w ścianie (na poddaszu będzie jedno. Starczy). A pomarańczowe, to lampa warsztatowa, na razie tak sobie wisi, żebym widział, co robię, siedząc tam w tym szachcie. 
Na tym zdjęciu on (ten szacht) wygląda... no może nie jak komnata pałacowa, ale jak łazienka w bloku wg gomułkowskich standardów to już spokojnie, tymczasem w ścianach tam jest 130x45cm, mieszczę się tam mimo swej informatycznej postury z trudem, zwłaszcza odkąd jest wypełniony rurami itp,. Za to wysokości ma coś z 8-9m, przez obie kondygnacje aż do dachu  :smile:  Tu na zdjęciu tej wysokości może nie widać, bo widok się kończy na ścianie rur i nadproży mających docelowo podpierać racka serwerowego, ale szacht sobie idzie dalej. Do samego końca. 

Dalszy ciąg prac - jakoś pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia. I mam nadzieję, że wtedy nie zapomnę o tych nieszczęsnych kontaktronach...  :bash: 

J.

----------


## toor

hi, super budowa, gratuluje pomyslu, i zycze wytrwalosci, 

zaraz zaprosze swoja zone i pokaze ze nie bylem najgorszy z kablami, (a niestety mocno krzyczala)

projekty fajne pouruchamiane, 

najbardzie podoba mi sie serwerownia, cos podobnego chcialem u siebie odpalic ale pozostalo skromne RACK 15U,  skromny linuxik na compaqu 45 watt z bajerami, 1GBIT na lan + macierz raid5  :wink:  - mam nadzieje ze u ciebie to pojdzie z grubej rury, 2 serwery , macierz  + upsy

mam nadzieje ze:
- o systemie wizualizacji nie zapomniales : kamery ip itd
- swiche na telewizje sat + 2 kable tv i 2 kable sieciowe na lan do tunerka + sharik domowy  :wink: 
- system alarmowy z czujkami + czujki wody, ppoz itp oczywiscie centrala z wyjsciem na lan
- system UPS na caly domek dla uzytkownikow PC
- projektor z ekranem tez by ci sie przydal (oczywiscie winda)
- wifi na zewnatrz - do zrobienia

nie widzialem rolet w oknach ale polecam system sterowani roletami do okien z centralnym zalacznikiem + zegar astronomiczny  z programatorem do opuszczania i podnoszenia

a pozatym jeszcze raz zycze wytrwalosci

zdrovko
toor

----------


## Jarek.P

*@toor* - dzięki  :smile: 

Co do przewodów - no właśnie w tym sęk, że jak się okazuje, u mnie tych przewodów jest MAŁO  Tynkarze twierdzili, że o wiele więcej widywali. Myślę, że u mnie jest co najwyżej nienormalnie dużo okablowania teletechnicznego. Przewodów telekomunikacyjnych mogłem zorganizować dużo za psie pieniądze, więc pchałem ich bez opamiętania gdzie się tylko dało, na zasadzie "może kiedyś się przyda". Jak to teraz rozszyję w szafie na kronach, powinno fajnie wyglądać  :smile: 

Rack 42U - też pierwotnie myślałem o mniejszym, ale taki się z demobilu trafił, to wziąłem. Początkowo targany wątpliwościami, po co mi taka krowa, co ja tam wepcham, ale potem, jak ruszyła lawina możliwości, to skończyło się w końcu na tym, że np. całe oprzyrządowanie do TV wyleciało (w projekcie) z racka na strych, bo w racku już by zbyt ciasno było (nie chcę go mieć pełnego, musi w nim być luz na potrzeby serwisowe).

Co do serwerów - no nie, aż takich ambicji nie mam. Waham się pomiędzy jakimś tanim rackowym serwerem z demobilu (na allegro tego skolko ugodno, w cenie do 500zł można naprawdę fajną maszynkę kupić, jedyny problem dla mnie to mały wybór rackowych serwerów mieszczących się w racku 60cm głębokim, ale są i takie), a jakimś maleństwem zoptymalizowanym pod kątem niskiego poboru prądu. Serwer rackowy kusi, bo wiadomo, prestiż inny od razu robi w szafie  :big grin:  ale nie znalazłem póki co żadnego z zasilaczem mniejszym niż 200W, więc miałbym w szafie coś, co żre nonstop sto parędziesiąt watów prądu i tu właśnie mam wątpliwości, czy "kul and profeszynal look" jest wart wpuszczania weń 50zł na miesiąc. Mocno tutaj się zastanawiam nad kupnem takiego serwera dla samej obudowy, wybebeszeniu go i zabudowaniu w nim od podstaw komputerka zoptymalizowanego energetycznie.
RAID? Może z dwoma dyskami, ale niekoniecznie. Dyski nie są obecnie znów aż tak awaryjne, a ważne rzeczy i tak się backupuje. 

Co do reszty:
- o kamerach myślę, ale okablowanie do nich wrzucę w poddasze dopiero przed robieniem podbitki. I zapewne dłuższy czas będzie to tylko okablowanie.
- okablowanie TVSat jest oczywiście zrobione, wszędzie, gdzie przewiduję możliwość odbioru TV są dociągnięte dwa koncentryki, a do "ściany AV" w salonie aż cztery  :smile: . Oczywiście w każde to miejsce dochodzą jeszcze dwie skrętki, a do wspomnianej ściany również cztery. Jedna z nich może być wykorzystana do splittera, to już będzie tylko kwestia skrosowania gniazdka w szafie.
- system UPS - oczywiście, ale nie wiem, czy będzie dostępny dla domowników. Mam zdobycznego dużego UPSa z demobilu, oryginalne aku miał martwe, ale mam też dwa telekomunikacyjne duże akumulatory do niego, z kalkulacji mi wychodzi, że powinien być w stanie utrzymywać 1kW przez minimum godzinę. Podtrzymywać będzie wszystko to, co ważne (alarm, automatykę pieca, switch, wspomniany serwer, jakieś "wyjście na świat", awaryjne oświetlenie LED w holu i na schodach i myślę, że starczy. Gdyby mi jednak kiedyś przyszło do głowy podtrzymywać nim jeszcze jakieś gniazdka w domu, będzie to tylko kwestia przepięcia przewodów w rozdzielni, nie ma problemu.
- projektor z ekranem - nie przewidywałem i póki co nie planuję. Nie jestem kinodomowym maniakiem, telewizję oglądam dość rzadko, żona podobnie i po prostu nie odczuwamy potrzeby. Gdyby nam się zmieniło - dorobi się. Rura między stronami salonu jest położona w podłodze na wsiakij słuczaj, więc nie będzie to specjalnie kłopotliwe.
- wifi oczywiście, że będzie, jestem wierny kablom co prawda, ale wifi swoją drogą, APek już zresztą w szafce stoi i czeka, kwestia tylko późniejszego przetestowania, czy stojąc w racku (rack ma szklane drzwi i nie ma ścianek bocznych, więc nie powinien ekranować zbyt mocno) obejmie zasięgiem cały dom i najbliższe okolice (wokół domu, nie mam ambicji zostania lokalnym providerem), czy też trzeba mu będzie powyciągać anteny, np. jedną niżej na parter, a drugą pod sam dach.
- rolet zewnętrznych nie będzie, nie podobają nam się i nie lubimy. Jedyne, co chcę zrobić, to okablowanie do okien połaciowych, może tam kiedyś się siłowniki pozakłada, może rolety wewnętrzne będą z napędem i wtedy automatyczne sterowanie (pogodowe, "słoneczne") jak najbardziej się dorobi.

Za życzenia wytrwałości dzięki, przyda się  :smile:  Marzę tylko o emeryturze, bo obecnie mi, kurcze, czasu nie starcza...

J. (a było iść do pracy w resorcie, np. do "zabeśpieczenia łączności operacyjnej", już bym był emerytem... )

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj, dzisiaj, to było ciężko. Kuuupa roboty!

Pobudka - 3:30. 
Alarm w domu robiłem.
Z fachowcem od poddaszy miałem pogadać, co, gdzie, za ile i dlaczego tak drogo, niestety w ostatniej chwili odwołał wizytę.
Z fachowcem od balustrad balkonowych - j.w., tyle, że nie odwołał, był, było miło.
Drzwi zewnętrzne od bocznego "gospodarczego" wejścia trzeba było pomóc zainstalować (producent z powodu braków kadrowych zatrudnił mnie tymczasowo jako pomocnika, dając za to upust w cenie).
Drzwi potem musiałem odebrać, sprawdzić, zapłacić
Alarm dalej robić.

A i zapomniałbym jeszcze o drobiazgu, który przy okazji tych wszystkich prac wyszedł niejako przy okazji: z moich planów życiowych widocznych w sygnaturce, dzisiaj rano zrealizowało się przy niejakim udziale mojej małżonki kolejne 100% normy (dając tym samym wynik 200%) w zakresie jednej z wymienionych w sygnaturce pozycji. I nie, nie mówię tu o drzewie  :wink: 

A teraz szczegóły, przynajmniej te budowlane:

O ustaleniach nie ma co pisać, wyjdą w praniu. Nie były to pierwsze ustalenia odnośnie cen i terminów, jakie z fachowcami czyniłem, zapewne nie były one też ostatnie, tyle się przez ten budowlany rok z okładem nauczyłem, że... że nie ma się co zbytnio do takich ustaleń przywiązywać. Bo różnie bywa. Ot choćby wspominany niedawno balustradziarz meteoropata... ten trzeci raz też nie zadzwonił, nie wiem, może dlatego, że ostatnio i był upał i deszcze padały zaraz potem? 
Miałem co prawda wielką ochotę nie dzwonić do niego również i jakby kiedyś się zgłosił, że on z tymi balustradami, co u niego zamawiałem, mieć dziką radość z możliwości powiedzenia mu "a nie dziękuję, my już mamy", ale w końcu ulitowaliśmy się nad nim, zadzwoniłem i powiedziałem, że ja już dziękuję. Nie protestował. 

Alarm... jak to alarm. Konsekwentnie o nim nie piszę zbyt wiele, ale teraz nie moge się powstrzymać przed pokazaniem dwóch pięknych puszeczek:





Prawda, że malownicze? Docelowo mają być zatynkowane, więc trzeba się nimi nacieszyć, póki widać. W tej drugiej, pod taśmą izolacyjną są oporniki od 2E0L, niestety nie sfotografowałem ich przed zaizolowaniem.

I jeszcze kontaktrony, bo ktoś mnie pytał ostatnio na priv:

Strona ruchoma:


Strona nieruchoma:


No i drzwi, ostatnie brakujące z zewnętrznych. Drzwi, co do których żona miała wizję, dokładnie wiedziała, jakie one mają być i tylko jeden z nimi był problem: nikt nie produkował nic nawet mniej więcej takiego. Po jakichś straszliwych poszukiwaniach dopiero została znaleziona firma "Drewienko", która w zasadzie jest w stanie zrobić wszystko, co da się zrobić z drewna. Generalnie specjalizują się w odtwarzaniu stolarki w budynkach zabytkowych, ale byli otwarci na współpracę, cenowo też w zasadzie nie odbiegali od innych producentów drzwi zewnętrznych, no może odrobinkę drożsi byli. 
W każdym razie, żeby nie przedłużać: drzwi już są:



I zbliżenie na same drzwi (w bulaju szyba jest typu "reflex", odbija się w nim dach sąsiada):



I wreszcie bulaj, główna przyczyna problemów ze znalezieniem takich drzwi. Odbija się w nim większa częśc domu sąsiada, ale z bliska widać też, że prześwieca z wnętrza budynku stylowy żyrandol, wzór zastrzeżony, model "Budowa Classic":



Z drzwi generalnie jestem zadowolony. Mniej natomiast z organizacji pracy w samej firmie. Fakt przysłania z drzwiami jednego fachowca dużo tu mówi o tym, o co mi chodzi, ale o to akurat nie mam żalu, właściciel pytał mnie grzecznie, czy ktoś pomoże w montażu, bo ma taką sytuację, że nie ma kogo wysłać, zgodziłem się pomagać sam, nie ma sprawy. 
Ale:
- drzwi miały miec bolce antywyważeniowe. Super. Tylko, że zamiast bolców zwykle przez nich instalowanych chciano mi dać jakąś nowość, którą im wcisnął nowy producent. Z niejasnych powodów nie zainstalowano ich od razu, tylko miały być montowane już na miejscu. Fachowiec osadził bolce w skrzydle drzwi, po czym... po czym okazało się naraz kilka rzeczy:
- tych bolców, a raczej współpracujących z nimi tulei w tej futrynie, przy tym systemie otwierania osadzić się nie da.
- zamontowane bolce bez tulei w futrynie uniemożliwiają zamknięcie drzwi.
- zamontowanych bolców bez zniszczenia drzwi zdemontować się nie da, ponieważ są montowane na wcisk, a mają na obwodzie samozakleszczające się pazurki.

Szczęście w nieszczęściu - montażysta dziury pod te bolce wiercił o wiele głębsze niż potrzebne i dzięki temu bolce po prostu zostały w całości wbite wgłąb skrzydła, jako oryginalne wzmocnienie jego konstrukcji. A normalne już bolce przyjadą do mnie nowe i zostaną zamontowane ekstra. I dobra, niemniej jednak jakiś niesmak pozostaje...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś alarmu ciąg dalszy. 
Co tu dużo pisać... 

Zaległe z wczoraj oporniki od 2E0L:



Zorientowanym w temacie i biegłym w kocie paskowym od razu się tłumaczę, że tak, wiem, że standard mówi o opornikach 1,1k, tu zaś są 2,2k. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że oporników 2,2kohma mam jeszcze z dawnych zapasów tak z 1/3 puszki od orzeszków Felix, 1,1k zaś jedyne, jakie mam, to SMD, a wybaczcie, lutować SMD w terenowych warunkach, nie do płytki, tylko do przewodów... no jeszcze aż tak mnie nie pogięło  :Mad:  (niezorientowanym o czym piszę tłumaczę, że opornik normalny to taki, jak na zdjęciu, on ma ok. 6mm długości, SMD zaś jest odrobinę jedynie większy od łepka od szpilki, jest to prostopadłościan o wymiarach 2 x 1,25 x 0,5mm i nie ma drucianych końcówek). A współczesne centralki i tak pozwalają na ustawienie wartości rezystancji w zakresie do 15k, więc co za problem?

Miałem natomiast dziś na budowie wizytację. Wizytował nas wielgachny czarny (z nielicznymi białymi dodatkami) kocur, wielkością, miną i ogólnym wyglądem sprawiał wrażenie dość dobrej kopii Pratchettowego Greebo (niewiedzącym, o co chodzi mogę jedynie napisać, że o kocura, którego się pół wsi bało, a pozostałe pół przynajmniej schodziło mu z drogi). Kocisko całkowicie nieświadome faktu, że obserwuję go zza szyb kolejnych okien, obeszło całą działkę, bardzo uważnie kontrolując stosy drewna (w nich mieszkają myszy i szczury), a jeden ze stosów na moich oczach kociszcze sobie "oznaczyło". Niestety, kiedy się ujawniłem chcąc go poczęstować kawałkiem słodkiej bułki, nafukał na mnie i zwiał, przeskakując przez półtorametrową bramę ot tak sobie, z marszu.

W każdym razie ochrona obwodowa jest już właściwie skończona, przy następnej wizycie chyba skończę drabinki kablowe i zacznę już na nich układać przewody. 

J.

----------


## seru1983

Z ciekawości: co na takie kontaktrony mówi producent okien? Nie zmienia warunków gwarancji?

----------


## manieq82

> A i zapomniałbym jeszcze o drobiazgu, który przy okazji tych wszystkich prac wyszedł niejako przy okazji: z moich planów życiowych widocznych w sygnaturce, dzisiaj rano zrealizowało się przy niejakim udziale mojej małżonki kolejne 100% normy (dając tym samym wynik 200%) w zakresie jednej z wymienionych w sygnaturce pozycji. I nie, nie mówię tu o drzewie


późno jest ale chyba dobrze rozumuję
Więc CONGRATULATION  :smile:   :smile: 
i pozdrów szanowną małżonkę  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak. dobrze rozumujesz, dziękuję  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Z ciekawości: co na takie kontaktrony mówi producent okien? Nie zmienia warunków gwarancji?



Pytałem kilkakrotnie, nie ma to dla nich znaczenia, twierdzą, że to obecnie normalne jest.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Te nasze balkony, to ani chybi murarz przeklął...

Taka klątwa murarza, to niestety nie w kij dmuchał, groźniejsza była chyba jedynie klątwa sklepowej z mięsnego, z dawnych, dawnych czasów (w "odległej galaktyce" of course).

No bo sami zobaczcie: trzeba do nich dorobić balustrady.
- pierwszy ślusarz proponuje cenę, która byłaby usprawiedliwiona chyba tylko w przypadku, gdyby wszelkie kute różyczki, tulipanki i toczone gałki były w cenie balkonu zawarte, a z każdej tralki by ręcznie kute żelazne listki wyrastały, a na frontowej balustradzie jeszcze w prezencie od firmy godło Jarków P. zostało ręcznie w stali wyrobione, stal oczywiście przekuta z tych lemieszy, co to je pradziadek z kos wykuł, które to kosy zostały z lemieszy wykute na wezwanie Naczelnika.
- drugi ślusarz już był umówiony, już nawet obmiary zrobił, za produkcję balustrad miał się zabierać, próbnie wygięte tralki do oceny podrzucić, niestety jednego tygodnia nawalił, bo deszcz za mocno padał, drugiego tygodnia nawalił, bo słońce za mocno świeciło, trzeciego tygodnia nie wiem, dlaczego nawalił, bo nie pytałem, z początkiem czwartego sam mu podziękowałem.
- trzeci ślusarz okazał się być starym znajomym, co to nam kiedyś ogrodzenie robił (rozkradzione potem przez menelstwo mareckie), cenę zaoferował bardzo atrakcyjną, też już wszystko było ugadane, dziś się okazało, że wspomniane mareckie menelstwo ukradło mu w nocy rolki od giętarki i niestety bramę nam zrobi, furtkę zrobi, ale giętych balustrad balkonowych nie jest w stanie, bo za cenę paru jaboli wypitych przez menela za kasę uzyskaną za te rolki na złomie, maszyna warta jakieś tysiące złotych sama stała się złomem....

No sami powiedzcie, czy to nie jest klątwa?
Się, cholera, zdenerwuję, się zawezmę i sam te balustrady zrobię. Z tych resztek stempli co zostały i z desek, o!

A nad godłem zresztą całkiem poważnie mówiąc trzeba się będzie zastanowić. Kiepski w heraldyce jestem, nie znam symboliki, ale chodzi mi po głowie jakiś kuni łeb na czerwonym polu położon, a pod nim młotek złamany, ten radziecki, pamiętny, skrzyżowan z wiertłem SDS+ fi6mm, tym właśnie, co tu mu wczesną wiosną cześć oddawałem. 

A z bardziej przyziemnych rzeczy - zgodnie z deklaracjami, zabrałem się za drabinkę kablową. Kilka wpisów temu było widać jej początek w widoku z dołu go góry, teraz mogę pokazać koniec, w widoku z góry (ze strychu) na dół:



Do ukończenia tej drabinki jeszcze muszę zamocować ogryzek drabiny wyprowadzający przewody do rozdzielni (będzie ustawiona prostopadle do tej drabiny, warto byłoby więc do niej przewody podprowadzić jak się należy, jak już profesjonalną trasę kablową robię) i na samym strychu zamocować jeszcze wąską, drabinkę  (widoczną zresztą na zdjęciu, leży luzem na drewnianej belce) na przewody TVSat do multiswitcha, który będzie właśnie na strychu. Mam nadzieję zrobić to jutro i w tym momencie będzie już można zacząć upinać na drabinkach przewody. 
O i to będzie ciekawa robota... 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I drabinki, przynajmniej te wewnątrz szachtu zrobione:



Następny etap - upinanie na drabinkach przewodów:



I na tyle mi czasu starczyło:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj, dłuuugo się nasz Dziennik (nie mylić z "Naszym Dziennikiem") odleżał odłogiem. Jednak takie świeżo ulęgnięte dziecię, to strraszna rewolucja w domu jest. Na pewno wszyscy panowie, którzy mieli okazje zostać ojcami mi tu przyznają rację, że na nic wtedy nie ma czasu i generalnie okropnie się napracować trzeba, nie wysypia się człowiek w nocy, bo co i rusz jest budzony, poprostu skandaliczną niesprawiedliwością jest fakt, że tacierzyńskiego jest tylko tydzień, powinno być minimum pół roku, a najlepiej to cały rok, o!

Ech, gdyby tacierzyńskiego było choć pół roku... to ja bym i poddasze samodzielnie zrobił!

Cośtam w temacie budowy się jednak udało posunąć. Np drabinki kablowe. Wypełniają się z wolna:



Ten gąszcz u dołu zdjęcia to 35 przewodów, docelowo będzie ich tam około pięćdziesięciu. I oczywiście będą uporządkowane, na razie są zsunięte na bok, żeby nie przeszkadzały przy wchodzeniu do szachtu. Mam cichą nadzieję, że jutro temat drabinek kablowych i układania na nich przewodów uda mi się zamknąć.

W międzyczasie przyjechali wreszcie dekarze. Też dłuuugo im zeszło, umawiałem sie z nimi tak coś ze dwa miesiące, ale wreszcie się udało. Przywieźli ze sobą taką cud maszynę, na której Wyjątek od razu usiłował sobie palce prostować:



Gdyby ktoś był ciekaw, to kłębek przewodów w łapce Wyjątka jest jego najukochańszą zabawką na budowie, a jest to ukręcona kiedyś przez Tatę na poczekaniu  ze ścinków przewodów "wiertarka". I mimo, że do wiertarki nie jest to już podobne w najmniejszym stopniu (pierwotnie było, słowo daję!), jej rolę pełni dzielnie nadal.

Wracając do dekarzy - zainstalowali rury spustowe do rynien:



Poinstalowali kominki wentylacyjne do kanalizacji (zdjęć brak, może zrobię jutro).
I najważniejsze: zaczęli instalować okna połaciowe. I tutaj mam cały fotoreportaż:

Na początku była... dziura w poszyciu wycięta za pomocą "Teksaskiej Masakry". Po prawo na deskach widać prowadzone przeze mnie jeszcze zimą wielce skomplikowane wyliczenia długości przewodów do docięcia i wciągnięcia w peszel.



Wiekopomna chwiła - pierwsza dziura w dachu:



Dziura w całej okazałości. Za dziurą - zadek jednego z dekarzy. Chwilę po zrobieniu niniejszego zdjęcia, jego koledzy w barwnych słowach opisali mu, ogólnobudowlanym językiem się posługując, który jego fragment opublikowany "na Muratorze" będzie.



I dziura pod połaciówkę w widoku od zewnątrz, wraz z właścicielem widocznego na poprzednim zdjęciu zadka:



A już zupełnie przy okazji - po pierwsze objawili się tynkarze celem wykończenia glifów okiennych:



Niżej podpisany natomiast przy okazji innych prac, zapiankował wyjścia odkurzacza centralnego. Na zdjęciu - konstrukcja antywypuczeniowa na czas tężenia pianki



J.

----------


## myszonik

Gratuluję... postępów na budowie i nade wszystko liczebnego powiększenia progenitury :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

A dziękuję, dziękuję  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Oczywiście, jeszcze się nie zdarzyło tak, żeby zaplanowany zakres robót udało się bez pudła zrealizować.
Dziś w związku z powyższym też niestety nie udało mi się zamknąć tematu szachtu, niemniej jednak są już ułożone wszystkie przewody elektryczne oraz cała teletechnika z parteru. Tak to mniej więcej wygląda na drabince:



To, co wystaje, wejdzie sobie od dołu do rozdzielni, a grube czarne stanowi WLZkę, czyli Wewnętrzną Linię Zasilającą, po ludzku mówiąc - gruby i czarny kabel, który z półtora roku temu w trudzie i znoju wkopywałem w ulicy od tablicy licznikowej do przyszłego jeszcze wtedy domu. Grube i czarne oczywiście docelowo też w rozdzielni wyląduje.

Drabinka w zbliżeniu - a pisałem gdzieś wcześniej, że będą prawie pełne? W tle - Główna Szyna Wyrównawcza.



Jeszcze niejako przy okazji, korzystając z faktu, że na budowie byli Panowie Dekarzowie i mieli oni baaardzo dłuuugą drabinę, skorzystałem sobie z tejże drabiny i zainstalowałem na frontowej lukarnie taką ozdóbkę:



I jak już przy dekarzach jesteśmy...
Kominki wentylacyjne - zrobione! Niepodłączone tylko, ale to nie problem, "sam se podłącze", mogę to zrobić albo na odwal się, wpychając koniec tej słoniowej... powiedzmy trąby w koniec rury wentylującej kanalizę, tylko że wtedy całość będzie wystawała z ocieplenia, a trąba będzie wykonywała zwrot o 180 stopni (na zdjęciu nie widać, ale będzie, uwierzcie), albo na porządnie, dydoląc wystający króciec spod dachówki i podłączając trąbę na krócej.



Obróbki blacharskie - prawie zrobione.
Okna połaciowe - prawie zrobione.

O "prawie" za moment, teraz zdjęcia!

Nasza sypialnia, dotychczas mroczna (no... powiedzmy, półmroczna), a teraz - sami zobaczcie, ile życia nabrała:



Okno w pokoju Wyjątka, z widokiem na... no, z normalnym w naszym domu widokiem:



I z zewnątrz: okno naszej garderoby:



I cała zachodnia elewacja, przy okazji można sobie popodziwiać obróbki blacharskie przykrywające wykusze.



I ponieważ kończy się limit zdjęć w jednym poście (TFU!), na tym zakończę część pozytywną dzisiejszego wpisu, za chwilę część negatywna.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Część negatywna - groźnie to brzmi, ale chodzi po prostu o wszystko to, czego z różnych przyczyn zrobić się nie udało. 

Okna połaciowe - z nimi był cały cyrk. Małżonka moja projektując ten dom założyła wszystkie połaciówki na tych samych wysokościach, tak dobranych, żeby sama była w stanie przez te okna zobaczyć coś więcej niż "błękit nieba" naprzemiennie z "gwiaździstym firmamentem". Zamachy na te wysokości robili jej po kolei wszyscy, od murarzy począwszy, poprzez cieśli (nieważne, że to ci sami, co murarze, fuchę inną robili i okna też usiłowali paprać), na poddaszowcu marudzącym, że "tak to się dobrze gipskartonów nie położy" skończywszy. Pilnowała, nie popuszczała, nie było mowy, żeby to zmienić.
Aż wreszcie przyszli dekarze... i stwierdzili krótko: okno musi być po całej dachówce, dachówki nie tniemy, bo (i tu straszliwa wizja deszczu zacinającego do środka domu, śniegu padającego na niemowlęcy kojec, specjalisty reklamacjusza od producenta okien, który na wizji lokalnej pada trupem na widok tak straszliwej fuszerki, jaką byłoby docinanie dachówki pod oknem), krótko mówiąc tak, jak wypadnie szczyt rzędu dachówek, tak będzie okno. Ewentualnie całą dachówkę wyżej lub całą niżej. 
Żona rozmawiając o tym z nimi wczoraj w końcu zostawiła im "wzorzec metra" w postaci narysowanej ołówkiem na krokwi swojej linii wzroku. I mieli się starać. Ale niestety... prawa Murphy'ego sa święte, dachówki oczywiście musiały się tak wrednie ustawić, że okno wyszło z dobrych kilkanaście centymetrów wyżej niż zakładana wysokość, na skutek czego ja przez otwarte okno wyglądam swobodnie, mogę o jego krawędź nawet brodę oprzeć,małżonka zaś, po tej narysowanej linii wzroku oceniając (nie było jej dzisiaj na budowie) - przez otwarte okno od biedy wyjrzy, przez zamknięte zaś... jedynie pod warunkiem zaopatrzenia się w praktyczne i wygodne obuwie domowe. Na minimum 8-centymetrowych obcasach, wskazane wyższe  :Lol: 
Rządek niżej zaś niestety okien opuścić się już nie udało, ponieważ wtedy w tych pomieszczeniach, gdzie ściankę kolankową mamy wyższą, okno by już właziło w ścianę.

Tutaj też wyszła nam fuszerka, zorientowane osoby powinny na nią same zwrócić uwagę na zdjęciach ukazujących okna od wewnątrz w poście wyżej. 
Krokiew. Nad oknem. Kończy się na... na oknie właśnie. Pierwotnie był tam poziomy wymian i mieli go przesunąć do góry, ale jakoś tak wyszło, że zamiast go przesunąć, po prostu chlasnęli piłą. 
Na ich usprawiedliwienie mogę napisać, że demontażu tego wymianu trochę sobie nie wyobrażam, on był zabity do krokwi 30cm gwoździorami, ale z drugiej strony, gdyby nie kierbud, który akurat wpadł i od razu palcem to pokazał, pewnie by to tak zostało... Nic, wpadną do nas po raz trzeci kończyć robotę, to zamontują nowe wymiany, wyżej.

Kolejna fuszerka wyszła już nie z winy dekarzy, a trochę naszej (okno zaprojektowane "na styk" w ryzykownym miejscu), trochę murarzo-cieśli. Okienko w naszej malutkiej przysypialnianej łazience. Zaprojektowane w miejscu trudnym, bo tuż przy położonej w pomieszczeniu obok lukarnie, niemniej w projekcie się to mieściło. Niestety, więźba dachowa jest zrobiona jedynie częściowo wg projektu, a w sporej mierze wg fantazji i "doświadczenia zawodowego" cieśli i czasami to wychodzi. No i tu właśnie wyszło....
Oto widok, jaki się był ukazał po wycięciu w poszyciu dziury pod okno. Dziura mas wymiary i położenie planowanego okna:



Zwracam uwagę, proszę wycieczki na prawy górny narożnik, widać w nim zakończenie obróbki kosza na styku połaci lukarny z połacią dachu. Okno możnaby tam założyć, ale owa rynna by wypadała niemal na jego środku, blokując możliwość jego otwierania, a w czasie deszczu lejąc wprost na okno masy wody ze sporej części dachu. Dodatkowo, nie widać na zdjęciu, ale po usunięciu dachówek okazało się, że gdyby nawet tą blachę jakoś przerobić (w zasadzie nierealne, ale gdyby, teoretycznie), to i tak byłoby źle, bo okno otwierając się waliłoby wprost w rynnę lukarny. 
I teraz mamy zagwozdke. Jutro muszę zadzwonić do firmy, w której poszycie dachu zamawialiśmy, do firmy, do której od kilku miesięcy bałem się odezwać, ponieważ pół roku magazynowali nasze okna, na różne sposoby namawiając nas do ich zabrania (okna zakupione jesienią, montowane miały być wczesną wiosną, przeleżały do wczoraj) i spróbować ich przekonać do wymienienia nam tego okna na takie wąziutkie, półmetrowej szerokości.
Nic, spróbuję. W najgorszym wypadku to nadmiarowe okno na Allegro wystawię...

Kolejne żale - tu już nie chodzi o niczyją fuszerkę, raczej o niemiecki pomyślunek. Okno wyłazowe na dach. Potrzebne będzie z rzadka, niemniej jednak być musi. I jest:



Zamykane jest jakąś idiotyczną, proszącą się o złamanie od samego patrzenia plastikową wajchą - to po pierwsze. 
Po drugie - nie ma żadnej sprężyny wspomagającej otwieranie, niby nie jest ciężkie, ale dzięki zawiasom umieszczonym u szczytu skrzydła trochę nieporęczne w otwieraniu. Otwiera się je tak: stojąc przodem do okna zwalniamy idiotyczną wajchę po czym pchamy ile się da okno do góry. Jak już się skończy zakres ruchu, trzeba się obrócić o 180 stopni, cały czas trzymając otwarte okno nad głową. Przydałaby się jakaś blokada w pośredniej pozycji, ale gdzie tam, kija od szczotki można sobie podstawić... 
Tak więc obracamy się, okno cały czas usiłuje nam dać w łeb, a my otwieramy je dalej, stawiając na sztorc. I tu nie wiem, być może ono jest za wysoko, ale mi brakło zasięgu, żeby je otworzyć pchając za wajchę, pchaniem za samo okno (za szybę) nie mogłem go w pełni rozewrzeć, wskutek czego blokada otwarcia (będąca idiotycznym nożycowym wspornikiem) nie chciała zaskoczyć. 

Na koniec - okno w zasadniczej łazience poddasza, położone między dwiema lukarnami. Dekarsko również rzecz bardzo trudna i potencjalnie niebezpieczna. Zamontować się udało, jak okno sobie poradzi z niechybnie zalegającym w takim miejscu śniegiem - zobaczymy



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś na budowie byłem z pomocnikiem. Pomocnik dysponował sprzętem ciężkim i zajął się robieniem porządku w styropianowych trocinach:



Co prawda styropian wcześniej był ładnie podmieciony na kupkę, po tych pracach zaś... no... tak jakby dwa razy tyle się go zrobiło i na powrót na połowie salonu, ale pracował! (Wyjątek pracował. Styropian nie pracował, styropian leżał i był pracowany).

Ja tymczasem... 
No co ja innego mogłem na budowie teraz robić? 



Może nie widać różnic w porównaniu z poprzednim ujęciem tego samego miejsca, ale przybywa, przybywa. Tu, w tym widoku, brakuje już w zasadzie tylko żółtozielonych przewodów PE i takiego czarnego grubasa 16x2x0,5, który będzie robił za połączenie korespondencyjne między serwerownią a rozdzielnią. No i samej rozdzielni, która w powyższym zdjęciu będzie widoczna od strony pleców, konkretnie samego ich szczytu, w dziurze u dołu zdjęcia. Po jej zamontowaniu wstęp do szachtu będzie już tylko na czworakach przez dziurę 60x50cm i dla osób raczej nie mających klaustrofobii  :Lol: 

A w górnej, poddaszowej części szachtu - w zasadzie należałoby już zacząć składać do kupy racka. Przewody, które mają do niego wchodzić w zasadzie już czekają, wymagają jedynie uporządkowania w końcowym odcinku:



A i przy okazji dzisiejszych prac zostało jeszcze dokonane odkrycie. Odkryliśmy otóż wraz z Wyjątkiem, że jednej instalacji nie zrobiłem w domu. Mimo, że mogłem. Baaardzo przy tym życie usprawniając domownikom. Instalacji, która nie jest niczym nowym, niegdyś była niezwykle popularna. Fakt, nie w domach mieszkalnych i w ogóle chyba nie w domach, ale była. I mogłaby być. Bo jest tania, skuteczna, obywa się bez zasilania, raz zrobiona po prostu działa na wieki wieków amen, a jedyne, co jej zagraża, to chyba tylko myszy i zbiegłe świnki morskie.
O co mi chodzi? O rury głosowe. Takie, jak na statkach sprzed wieku. Póki co w roli tych rur znakomicie funkcjonuje orurowanie od odkurzacza centralnego i działa zadziwiająco sprawnie, przez taką rurę można normalnie porozmawiać  :smile:  O trąbieniu i wydawaniu mnóstwa innych dźwięków rzecz jasna nawet nie wspominając  :wink: 
Nic, u nas rur głosowych nie będzie, będzie centralny odkurzacz, ale gdzieś na forum widziałem taki wątek "jakie instalacje przewidzieć w domu", chyba dopiszę  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Krótki dziś pobyt na budowie był, spowodowany dwoma ważnymi wizytami.
Po pierwsze przyjechała do nas moja Mama, obarczona wielce odpowiedzialnym zadaniem objęcia opieki nad Wyjątkiem i odciążenia w ten sposób mojej małżonki dociążonej w sposób znaczny trzema i pół kilogramami nowych obowiązków.

Po drugie - umówiłem się na dziś z jednym z forumowych bogów od ogrzewnictwa celem zainstalowania takiej zabawki:



Kilka dni wcześniej robiliśmy na budowie wizję lokalną n/t sposobu zainstalowania kotłowni i wyszło nam, że pompy obiegowe od CWU najlepiej będzie wsadzić do szachtu. A ponieważ szacht ów ja już lada dzień zamknę tablicą rozdzielczą od elektryki i potem dostęp do niego będzie tylko na czworakach, ustaliliśmy, że pompy założą teraz, zaraz. Niestety, jedyne "zaraz", jakie nam obu pasowało odnośnie terminów wypadało w niedzielę, więc... siła wyższa. Przyjechali we dwóch, całym ruchomym warsztatem, zainstalowali, pojechali.

Ja zaś... no cóż... jak już byłem na budowie... 



Zmontowałem i próbnie wstawiłem na miejsce dół od racka serwerowego. Muszę mu jeszcze jakieś posadowienie wymyślić, bo bezpośrednio na nadprożach (te betonowe żebra widoczne w dziurze podłogi to położone tam na płask typowe prefabrykowane nadproża - naddały się w czasie budowy i zostały na moje życzenie w ten sposób wykorzystane) to trochę niezdrowe dla stali będzie, dół racka i tak już zresztą lekko skorodowany jest, on był uratowanym od "utylizacji" wyrzutkiem z demontażu, dół był trochę sfatygowany a i dwa lata stania na balkonie na zdrowie mu nie wyszły, tą dolną część będę chyba musiał trochę odświeżyć i pomalować na nowo. A posadowienie... papy tutaj nie dam, jakieś plastikowe podkładki trzeba będzie wykombinować.
Arot nasadzony na jednym narożniku to robota Wyjątka, uparł się, że to tak ma być i koniec. Przewody oczywiście będą wyciągnięte górą, a dziurę w wylewce przed rackiem zawylewkuję już we własnym zakresie na równo.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Mądrzy ludzie powiadają, że co czwarty człowiek na ziemi, to żółtek. 
Muszą skubańcy wiedzieć, co mówią... 
Dokładnie czwarty członek naszej rodziny bowiem,  wykluwszy się był co prawda w normalnych dla noworodka rozlicznych odcieniach czerwieni i fioletu, kiedy jednak tylko te barwy maskujące z niego zeszły, okazał się być żółty jak cytryna. Co było robić, pojechaliśmy z dzieckiem pod pachą do szpitala z reklamacją, z początku co prawda zderzyliśmy się ze smutną rzeczywistością państwowej służby zdrowia, w końcu jednak po licznych perypetiach zwrot reklamacyjny przyjęli, po dwóch dniach jednak go nam oddano, jakoby po serwisie gwarancyjnym. 

Temat co prawda mało budowlany, ale piszę o nim, żeby się wytłumaczyć ze skandalicznego braku aktywności naszego Dziennika. No właśnie. Wszystko przez tych żółtków!
Cośtam się u nas jednak dzieje. Np. forumowe guru od spraw CO machnęło mi w szachcie pion CO a także zainstalowało drugą pompę obiegową od CWU:



Dlaczego dwie pompy od CWU? Ano dlatego, że utrzymanie ciepłej "od zaraz" wody w rurach jest dość kosztowną sprawą i bynajmniej (wbrew dość często widywanemu przeze mnie na forach mniemaniu) nie chodzi tutaj o prąd pożerany przez te pompy, bardziej o wychładzanie samych zapasów ciepłej wody przy "przekręcaniu" ich przez instalację. I tu właśnie postanowiłem zadbać: pompy będą dwie. Jedna będzie kręcić wodą w dolnej łazience i w kuchni, czyli generalnie w strefie, w której się przebywa za dnia. Druga zaś będzie kręcić wodą na piętrze, czyli tam, gdzie się przebywa rano i wieczorem. 
I teraz w najprostszym przypadku sterowanie recyrkulacją będzie się odbywało czasowo: na górze będzie działać właśnie rano i wieczorem, a poza tym niet, na dole - w ciągu dnia, dodatkowo można wyróżnić przedziały czasu w dni powszednie, kiedy nikto ne je doma.
W troszkę bardziej skomplikowanym wydaniu recyrkulacje może uruchamiać centralka alarmowa stwierdziwszy swoimi czujkami, że ktoś wchodzi do łazienki/kuchni, ten pomysł byłby idealny gdyby nie dłobiazg: idąc umyć ręce do umywalki od drzwi łazienkowych dochodzimy w kilka sekund, czas przekręcenia zimnej wody, żeby z kranu poleciała ciepła to będzie raczej kilkadziesiąt sekund. Tak więc tak czy tak z kranu poleci nam wpierw woda zimna, tyle dobrego, że ciepła pojawi się o wiele szybciej.
Trzeci zaś sposób, to inteligentny sterownik uczący się zwyczajów domowników i na bieżąco reagujący na ich zmiany. Przykładowo:  zwykle wstajemy o siódmej - znaczy o siódmej musi być w kranach łazienek na piętrze (tam gdzie sypialnie) ciepła woda. Pojawiają się regularne dni, w których domownicy nie wstają o siódmej a o dziewiątej - wyliczywszy, kiedy są te dni, w nie kręcić wodą te dwie godziny później. I tak dalej i tak dalej...
Brzmi to póki co może troszkę fantastycznie, ale jest całkowicie realne, kwestia tylko czasu na zaprojektowanie i zrobienie własnego sterownika albo kasy na zakup fabrycznego. 

Wracając jeszcze do samego zdjęcia - w głębi widać drabinkę (taką normalną, aluminiową). Ona oczywiście tam rolę tymczasowego podestu jedynie pełni, żeby dało się upiąć przewody na poziomej drabince kablowej. Od góry, w pozycji "głową w dół", jakoś, kurcze, trudniej...



Z moich prac się tu wiele nie posunęło, ale z niemoich... dwa ostatnie dni spędził na budowie mój brat. I narozrabiał. Konkretnie: popsuł mi taką wygodną wskazówkę, dzięki której tłumaczyłem do tej pory kolejnym umawianym na budowie ludziom, jak mają dojechać. Wskazówki brzmiały mniej więcej: jedź Pan tędy, skręć owędy i jak po lewej stronie będzie posesja z takim przepotwornym bałaganem wokół i wielką górą śmieci i gruzu od frontu - o, to będzie właśnie tutaj. 
No i pięknie to do niedawna działało, taki widok od ulicy trudno było przegapić:



Obecnie, za sprawą mojego Brata miejsce to wygląda tak:



A tak na poważnie - resztki śmiecia widoczne na pierwszym planie są do zapakowania w wór i wywiezienia, kolejna sterta desek i gałęzi widoczna po prawo oczywiście zniknie, podobnie jak widoczna w głębi sterta kartonów po połaciówkach, wtedy przyjedzie duuuża wywrota pełna ziemi, kipnie to przez płot, ktoś albo coś tą ziemię rozgarnie po całości i wyrówna, porobi chodniczki, skalniaczki, klombiki, wiedeńskie rabatki, strzyżone żywopłociki i wiele innych elementów architektury ogrodowej idealnie pasujących do domu w lesie i wtedy przynajmniej od frontu będzie pięęęęknie  :smile: 

A co się stało z tym gruzem? A ło:



Po przesypaniu piachem, wyrównaniu i obłożeniu kostką bauma od góry, będzie z niego elegancki podjazd do garażu.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Szczególnych postępów wartych odnotowania co prawda brak, ale ad acta jedną ważną rzecz muszę wpisać.

Otóż rozpoczyna się właśnie kolejny istotny etap naszej budowy: glazura. Nawet nie byłoby nam do niej tak spieszno, ale lada dzień będzie się montować kotłownia, warto więc by choć ten fragment pomieszczenia gospodarczego, w którym ona ma stanąć, wypłytkować.

I teraz będzie dygresja:
Dawno dawno temu, kiedy jeszcze byłem wolny jak ptak, żywiłem się zupkami chińskimi (i piwem), a w charakterze zupełnego kulinarnego szaleństwa od czasu do czasu robiłem sobie na obiadokolację mrożone pyzy z mięsem i do tego podsmażaną na patelni cebulę (i piwo, rzecz jasna niepodsmażane), no krótko mówiąc, jeszcze za kawalerskich czasów, kiedy będąc tymże kawalerem wykańczałem obecne mieszkanie, kwestie wyboru kafelków do kuchni czy łazienki były trywialnie proste: pojechałem do dużego salonu z płytkami, wszystkie rzucające się człowiekowi tamże wprost pod nogi ekspozycje płytek zagramanicznych ominąłem szerokim łukiem, z krajowych płytek spojrzałem co jest, co się mieści w przeznaczonym budżecie i co mniej więcej odpowiada mi stylistycznie, wybrałem "jakieś ładne", poszukałem gdzie można je kupić najtaniej, kupiłem i już, finito. Całość mi  w zasadzie jedno sobotnie przedpołudnie zajęła.
Potem zaś miałem nielichy ubaw przyglądając się i biernie asystując moim dwóm koleżankom, które wtedy również kupiły mieszkania i które nad podobnymi wyborami spędzały dnie całe i noce nieprzespane, odbywając niezliczone wycieczki na Bartycką (niezorientowanym od razu wyjaśniam, że Bartycka to takie budowlane Eldorado w stolycy, bardzo duży kompleks skupiający niezliczone firmy, firemki i firmiska z budowlanego tematu) i dobierając hiszpańskie płytki do włoskiej terakoty, a do tego wszystkiego farba z mieszalnika typu "biel złamana bielą z delikatnym odcieniem bieli.
Koniec dygresji.

I teraz, współcześnie, cały czas pomny tamtych doświadczeń, do tematu wyboru glazury podchodziłem z pewną taką delikatną obawą. Faktu, że to małżonka będzie decydować o wzorach i kolorach nie negowałem, bałem się tylko owych dni spędzonych na jeżdżeniu po kolejnych sklepach, przekonywaniu się, że jedyne miejsce,  w którym produkują płytki pasujące do naszej kotłowni to Nowa Zelandia, RPA albo w ostateczności Antarktyda. A ponieważ małżonka od trzech tygodni jest raczej mało mobilna (za sprawą niemal na stałe do niej przywieszonej 3,5kilowej przywieszki), akcję "szukamy glazury" rozpocząłem już teraz. 
I co? Ano, szok, Panie, szok! 
Jedna Castorama - oboje zgodnie stwierdzamy, że nie ma. Jest co prawda jakiś gres podłogowy, który na ścianie by nawet nieźle wyglądał, ale w tym momencie na podłogę nie ma opcji. Jedziemy więc do LerłaMerła i tam... Hosanna! W 10 minut decydujemy się na płytki na ścianę do kotłowni, na podłogę do kotłowni i z rozpędu jeszcze na superpromocyjny gres na posadzkę w garażu. Wszystko krajowe, niewymyślne, tanie, ładne, tanie, promocyjne i za grosze! A i tanie w dodatku  :Wink2:  (ja wbrew pozorom wcale nie jestem AŻ TAKI sknera, przypominam, że chodzi o płytki do kotłowni)
Na domiar dobrego jeszcze, okazuje się, że LerłaMerła pozwala iść z nią na taki układ, że płytki u nich rezerwujemy i jedynie zadatkujemy, a potem sobie je sukcesywnie odbieramy ze sklepu w miarę potrzeb, choćby i po jednej paczce.

Pierwsze płytki na ścianie pojawią się niebawem, póki co na to konto nabyłem dziś zestaw "Mały Glazurnik", na który składają się:
- maszyna do cięcia glazury (ręczna, ale porządna)
- piłka wolframowa
- pilnik wolframowy
- "gumka glazurnicza" (kawał cienkiej gumy "od majtek" plus na jej końcach dwie blaszki do zaczepiania o krawędzie płytek, całość służy do równego klejenia płytek na ścianie)
- gąbka do fugowania
- kliny i krzyżyki.

I tyle. W sobotę mam nadzieję zamontować na swoim miejscu rozdzielnię, w następną sobotę chyba już te płytki zacznę kleić.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zacznę dziś od całkowicie niezwiązanej z budową dygresji, słyszałem bowiem tekst tak piękny, że muszę, po prostu muszę się nim podzielić z całym światem. Czy kto mnie tam czyta...

Ano, przechodziłem pod blokiem, takim typowym mieszkalnym. Przed blokiem bawiły się dzieci. Też typowe i bawiły się typowo, jak na obecne czasy. Znaczy sprawdzały, które głośniej potrafi piszczeć, bawiły się w  molestowaną blądynkę ("Ą"!!!), czy sam nie wiem, w co jeszcze, głośno w każdym razie było i wysokotonowo. Dokładnie w momencie, kiedy przechodziłem, otworzyło sie okno gdzieś na piętrze i jakas starsza pani zawołała jedno z bawiących się dzieci:
- Areeek?
- Taaaak?
- A powiedz no tym dzieciom, żeby tak nie piszczały głośno
Na co Arek, troszeczkę starszy i o głowę wyższy od reszty dzieciarni, stanął na wysokości zadania i przetłumaczył dzieciątkom, na zrozumiały dla nich język, czego pani od nich chce:
*- macie nie drzeć ryja*

A swoją drogą,  ja ani chybi starzeję się, bo z rozrzewnieniem wspominam czasy własnego dziecięctwa, kiedy po pierwsze pod blokiem można się było bawić nie drąc się przy tym co sił w płucach, a jeśli nawet ktoś zaczął, to najdalej po kilku minutach wrzasków ktoś przez okno w różnych słowach tłumaczył winowajcom, co z nimi zrobi, jak się zaraz nie zamkną. I co więcej, to działało, dzieci się grzecznie uciszały i bynajmniej prosząca o spokój osoba nie miała następnego dnia powybijanych kamieniami szyb w domu przez "nieznanych sprawców", ani nawet nikt ową osobę na policję nie ciągał za grożenie Baczność! *DZIECIOM*!, Spocznij.

Tyle dygresji, teraz może wróćmy do Dziennika.

Po raz pierwszy chyba, odkąd każdą wolną chwilę spędzam na budowie, udało mi się wykonac 150% normy. Normalnie chyba sobie zaraz medal Budowniczego Polski... yyy.... no tej... IVRP (czy która tam teraz jest) z kartofla wytnę (i to naprawdę nie jest żadna aluzja polityczna). 
Zawsze do tej pory było tak, że jadąc na budowę zakładałem, że zrobię to, to, tamto i owamto, po czym na miejscu okazywało się, że tego się nie da, bo czegoś brakuje, w zamian za to wskoczyła dodatkowa robota, w rezultacie na owamto brakło czasu. Dziś nie tylko udało mi się zrobić wszystko co chciałem, to jeszcze odwaliłem robotę nadprogramową 
 :Lol: 

Tak po kolei:
Dokończyłem wicie przewodów w szachcie. Wszystko to, co wewnątrz jest już pięknie poupinane, dalsze wicie przewodów nastąpi po zmontowaniu racka oraz po skończeniu instalacji na poddaszu, gdzie trafi cała RTV-ka.
Zrobiwszy te przewody, wygarnąłem z dna szachtu cały gruz, jaki się tam przez całą budowę uzbierał (dobre pół taczki wyszło) i ułożyłem na jego dnie izolację z papy:




> Właśnie się wściekłem. Spędziłem ostatnie pół godziny dorabiając do poniższego zdjęcia piękne opisy informujące co jest czym, po czym sie okazało, że teksty w chmurkach przy formacie akceptowalnym przez to forum są nieczytelne. Grrrrrr....




W każdym razie, na zdjęciu widać chyba wszystkie zasadnicze instalacje, jakie są u nas w domu i nie chwalący się, za wyjątkiem pionu CO (grube, w szarej otulinie u dołu po lewo), jam je wszystkie uczynił. No... pompa recyrkulacyjna widocza na zdjęciu to też nie moja robota, ale za to na mojej rurze!

Jeszcze Główna Szyna Wyrównawcza na zbliżeniu:



Zrobiwszy na dnie szachtu izolację z papy, ułożyłem na nim warstwę ocieplenia. Najgrubszą w całym domu. Więcej powiem: dwa razy grubszą, niż w reszcie domu. Cały parter jest opędzony 10cm styropianu, tu zaś jest 20. Dokładniej jest to 5cm podłogowego i na to 15cm fasadowego, wszystko z resztek pozostałych po elewacjuszach i po mnie samym (ten podłogowy). Na to folia od ogrzewania podłogowego (pół rolki mi się zostało, to co mam z nią zrobić?) i po wierzchu wylewka. Wylewka! nie żadna wysypka, uczciwie mieszana kielnią w wiadrze i rozkładana "temi rencami", proszę:



Kolejny Kamień Milowy na budowie - rozdzielnia. Ta główna, bo trzy inne już od dawna na swoich miejscach. Ta główna od dziś nareszcie też na swoim miejscu i od dzisiaj wstęp do szachtu tylko na czworakach i tylko dla osób nie mających skłonności do klaustrofobii.



Rozdzielnia taka troszkę większa, niż typowo spotykane w budownictwie jednorodzinnym, ale nijak nie mieściłem się w mniejszych. I nie, nie chodzi o to, że każde gniazdko mam na osobnym bezpieczniku i osobnej różnicówce (co prawda są osoby, które nie dość że niemal tak mają, to jeszcze się tym szczycą, jak ich elektryk wycyckał), u mnie taka ogromna rozdzielnia wyszła głównie za sprawą miejsca potrzebnego na sterowniki oświetlenia i tym podobne rzeczy "dodatkowe".
Jak widać na zdjęciu, rozdzielnia budowlana, popularnie zwana eRBetKą, jeszcze jest prowizorycznie podłączona, ponieważ nie miałem już dziś czasu na rozszycie rozdzielni i puszczenie prądu normalnie na gniazdka, a prąd na budowie być musi, ale to już jej ostatnie dni, przy odrobinie szczęścia zniknie za tydzień.
W samej rozdzielni zaś wprowadziłem już kabel zasilający cały dom, WLZkę znaczy. 



Kabel kończy się bezpośrednio na "zabeśpieczeniu pepoż" (Copyright and wymowa by strażak z "Pieniądze to nie wszystko"), obok niepodłączone póki co zabezpieczenie przeciwprzepięciowe.
A sam kabel w ochronnym peszlu właściwie głównie po to, żeby ładniej było. 
I specjalnie dla elektrycznych purystów - tak, wiem, że niebieski peszel, to do wody się stosuje. Ale:
- zgodnie z Polską Normą, kolor niebieski sygnalizuje instalacje do 1kV, więc jest akurat. A że chodzi o ziemne instalacje? No to co? Tu ziemia blisko, raptem półtora metra poniżej.
- peszel niebieski akurat miałem, podoba mi się, idealnie się mieści i tak ma być. Bo tak!

I dotąd mniej więcej był zakres prac przewidzianych na dziś. A ekstra udało mi się jeszcze zacząć przerabiać pierwsze pomieszczenie w naszym domu do postaci docelowej, wykończonej. Co prawda, owym wiodącym pomieszczeniem jest kotłownia, ale... ważne, że jest!
Malować zacząłem !!!!





Farba póki co podkładowa, marki "Castorama", miejsca przeznaczone pod glazurę niemalowane, na drugim zdjęciu widać też niepomalowany fragment ściany, który wiosną udało mi się zachlapać pianką poliuretanową z przebitego pojemnika, ta pianka na ścianie cały czas jest, muszę ją czymś zeszlifować, dopiero się pomaluje.
Na tymże drugim zdjęciu straszy również cały czas nieotynkowana i pobazgrana wczesnymi i nieaktualnymi wersjami planów hydraulicznych (robionych sprayem na "żywej naturze") ściana, docelowo do zabudowania gipskartonem. (dodane po niewczasie: znaczy straszyłaby, gdyby skrypt forum boku fotografii nie obciął...)

I to wszystko.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I ciąg dalszy pisaniny, na który wczoraj zabrakło mi już siły. A dwie rzeczy do opisania mi jeszcze zostały.

po pierwsze - Zwierzyniec. Do grona Zwierząt, Które Pojawiły Się W Naszej Okolicy dołączył wczoraj lis. Taki fajny, rudy lisek, przemaszerował sobie najspokojniej w świecie drogą, w pierwszej chwili myślałem, że to pies, ale psy zwykle nie mają ogonów, jak wiewiórka.
Nasze starsze dziecko (mój Boże, jak to brzmi  :wink:  ) ogląda na minimini taką bajkę "małe zoo Lucy", o co w niej chodzi (w tej bajce, nie w Lucy) nie wiadomo, za trudne to dla dorosłego, ale w każdym razie dziewczynka pod domem ma cały zwierzyniec. I nasza okolica w zasadzie wiele się już nie różni, jeszcze tylko słonia brakuje, małpy i żyrafy.

Na chwilę obecną, tak wg mojej pamięci, pojawiły się:
- sarna
- łoś
- zające, co nam żarnowiec zeżarły
- kuna, taka jej mać
- coś, co ma szare aksamitne, dość krótkie futerko, nie wiem, co, bo tylko resztki tego futerka kuna zostawiła. Nie, nie mysz, futerko było krótkie, ale nie aż tak.
- niezliczone ilości bażantów drących niemiłosiernie mordy (nie można tego określić nijak inaczej, to jest skrajnie odległy od ptasiego ćwierkania dźwięk, mi osobiście kojarzący się z odgłosem wyciągania gwoździa z mokrej deski) od rana do wieczora
- całe kuropatwie rodziny wraz z pisklętami
- dzięcioł
- wrony. Dużo
- kawki. Dużo
- pająki. Bardzo dużo
- najprzeróżniejsze owady biegające, w większości nigdy przeze mnie wcześniej nie widzianych gatunków. No ale ja nie muchołap, nie znam się.
- przypłaszczek granatek. Nie wiem, jak wygląda, ale drzewa nam niszczy, bydle jedno.
- cetyniec. J.w.

Kuna najwyraźniej szuka schronienia przed upałami i gdzie miała iść? "Na swoje" przyszła. A tu zonk, wejścia nie ma, wszędzie drzwi i okna... Póki co składa "ofiary" pod drzwiami frontowymi z resztek upolowanych przez siebie zwierząt (ptasie szczątki i ostatnio to futerko), co będzie do zimy - zobaczymy. Ja w każdym razie dziś od rodziców przywożę łapkę.


I tyle o zwierzyńcu, osobnym tematem (w zasadzie też się już chyba do zwierzyńca kwalifikującym) są moje spodnie robocze.
Wyfasowałem je dawno dawno temu w pracy jako przysługujący mi z racji pracy w terenie ubiór służbowy. I nie, nie chodzi o to, że ja gdzieś z łopatą w kanałach w pracy pracuję, po prostu pracowało się w terenie, przy takich ulicznych szafach z elektroniką (a że z laptopem nie z łopatą, to szczegół), odzienie robocze się należało jak psu buda. W czasach świetności mojego pracodawcy, jako odzienie służbowe fasowaliśmy odzież trekkingową, potem nastały lata chude i nie fasowaliśmy nic, w ostatnim rzucie starego obrządku ktoś postanowił, że zapis o pracy w terenie wykreślą nam z umów, a na pożegnanie odzież dostaniemy jeszcze raz. Ostatni. Tylko, że tym razem nie będą to jakieśtam turystyczne kurtki z goreteksu. Żadne tam buty Chiruca i takie tam, teraz będziemy mieć specjalistyczną odzież uszytą na zamówienie przez specjalistyczną firmę. Wymiary nawet podawaliśmy indywidualnie.
I uszyli... Kurtkę, model "Pan Kazio, co rozkopuje ulicę" i spodenki. O, proszę, zdjęcie sprzed roku:



W tychże spodniach szalałem na budowie przez ostatni rok. Aktualnego ich zdjęcia niestety nie mam i może dobrze, ale spodnie osiągnęły już stan zasługujący na osobny opis. Rozwijać się bowiem zaczęły. Samoistnie. Doszły na przykład na nich nowe warstwy impregnujące. Głównie na kolanach i udach, równą warstwą dysperbitu z poprzyklejanym pyłem ceglano-betonowym.
Same spodnie zaś... jak by to napisać... no groźne się stały. Pracowałem w nich, często intensywnie i często (zwłaszcza w ostatnie upały) pocąc się przy tym mocno i zaczęły one zyskiwać dość nieoczekiwane własności. Obecnie np. przelatujące koło mnie komary jakoś tak same z siebie opadają na ziemię po samym zbliżeniu się do mnie na odległość mniejszą niż metr. Albo jak wyjdę z domu, to ptaki na zawietrznej stronie nagle przestają śpiewać, co bliższe nawet potrafią spaść z gałęzi. 

Dlaczego to opisuję? Ano dlatego, że zastanawiać się zaczynam, co z nimi zrobić (ze spodniami, ptaki sobie jakoś radzą, po pierwszym szoku otrząsają się i odlatują co sił)? Do pralki nie wsadzę, pralke mamy dobrą i trochę jej nam szkoda. Ręcznie uprać też strach, spodnie mogą się zacząć bronić, zarzucą nogawki na szyję, wciągną w miskę z wodą i co będzie? Kto wykańczanie domu skończy? Można oddać do pralni, ale pralnie zwykle za pranie odzieży roboczej specjalne stawki mają, za te konkretne spodenki by chyba jeszcze z góry doliczyli za wymianę bębnów piorących, specjalny haracz "Biological Hazard" i pogłówne za pracowników, którzy padli w trakcie walki ze spodniami, może się nie opłacić suma sumarum.
Można je w końcu wyrzucić, ale obawiam się mocno, że owe spodnie pozostawione samym sobie rychło by świadomość uzyskały i... i sam nie wiem, co.  Co takie spodnie mogłyby zrobić. Może by chadzały wieczorami zachody słońca podziwiać, a możeby na ludzi napadały nocą? Lepiej nie ryzykować...

Coś w każdym razie z nimi zrobić muszę, bo raz, że już szyby mi w oknach matowieją, jak się do nich zbliżam, po drugie, cały czas się obawiam tego życia, które się w spodniach zaczyna budzić i efektu z "Wściekłych Gaci" z cyklu "Wallace i Gromit"

J.

----------


## tfor

> W międzyczasie....................J.


ten sufit to czasem nie na DW?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, dokładnie przeciwległy koniec wawy, ale bloki identyczne, wg tego samego projektu budowane, więc i fuszerki pewnie te same  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ostatni wpis skończył się tematyka odzieżową, dzisiejszy, od takiejż tematyki się zacznie.

Problem spodni bowiem rozwiązałem definitywnie, przywiózłszy od rodziców zadołowany tam dawno dawno temu "worek ze szpejem". Co to takiego "worek ze szpejem" to każdy, kto zetknął się z alpinizmem wie, ja dodam tylko, że alpinista ze mnie, jak z koziej... tej... no, trąbka, z alpinizmem się właśnie "zetknąłem", zaliczywszy na początku swojej kariery u swojego pracodawcy szkolenie wysokościowe i wyfasowawszy sprzęt do łażenia po masztach. Sprzęt się przydał ze dwa razy na krzyż, po czym ileś lat przeleżał w worku, aż wreszcie przypomniało mi się szczęśliwie, że oprócz szpeju w tymże worku skarby prawdziwe były, począwszy od kompletnego ubranka roboczego z goreteksu, na profesjonalnym kasku skończywszy  :smile:  W każdym razie wyciągnięte z worka spodenki są rewelacyjne (zdjęcia niet, bo nie miał kto zrobić), a kask się bardzo spodobał i bardzo przydał Młodszemu Pomocnikowi Budowlanemu (z lizakiem ogólnobudowlanym w buzi):



Niezorientowanym chciałbym zwrócić uwagę, że biały kolor kasku, zgodnie z normami BHP oznacza na budowie kadrę inżynierską  :wink: 

Ja zaś... zabrałem się za doprowadzanie pierwszego pomieszczenia do stanu docelowego:



I jak się rozpędziłem, tak machnąłem cały kąt kotłowniowy:



Zostało tutaj jedynie dokleić docinane płytki u dołu, ale to jutro, jak już będzie tam podłoga. No i może między rurkami jeszcze jakieś wycinanki powstawiam. To co prawda zasłonięte będzie, ale... jakoś tak się lepiej będę czuł wiedząc, że jest tam zrobione jak należy.
Glazura z ciut bliższego ujęcia:



Z wrodzoną i niezmierzoną skromnością sobie tu napiszę, że chyba nie mam się czego wstydzić  :Wink2: 

A dla innych chcących samodzielnie kłaść glazurę miniporadnik:

1) Zgodnie z odwiecznym prawem natury: wielkość ma znaczenie! W każdym razie ma w przypadku zębów. Wielkie zęby są lepsze niż małe zęby. Wielkie zęby dają większą swobodę, podczas gdy z małymi zębami trzeba się nakombinować. 
O powyższym radzę pamiętać przy zakupie pacy zębatej do nakładania kleju. Mam taką z zębami 8mm i chyba kupię nową, z zębiskami minimum 10mm, może nawet 12mm

2) Krzyżyki. Do tej roboty kupiłem takie krzyżyki z kółeczkami ograniczającymi głębokość wejścia w płytki, bo wydawało mi się, że to będzie fajne, wygodne i super. JEZUS MARIA... Nie wiem, kto to gówno wymyślił, ale produkowane jest ewidentnie jako jakaś zemsta zawodowców nad nieświadomymi amatorami, zapewne w sklepach nad półkami z tymiż krzyżykami ukryta kamera jest i zawodowi glazurnicy potem na tajnych spotkaniach oglądają, jak kolejni amatorzy z obłędem w oczach dobierający akcesoria glazurnicze sięgają po tek krzyżyki, kiwają z uznaniem głowami i ładują je do wózka. I rechocą przy tym złowrogo. Glazurnicy rechocą oglądając, amatorom glazurnikom stosującym potem owe krzyżyki do rechotania jest bardzo daleko. Owszem, amatorzy też potem wydają różne dźwięki, ale jest to raczej mamrotanie pod nosem, stłumione przekleństwa i różne takie komentarze na temat powyrywania różnych kończyn z towarzyszącym im części ciała osobie, która owe krzyżyki wymyśliła. *Nigdy nie kupować krzyżyków z kółeczkami !!!!*

3) Nie docinać na zapas. To aż kusi, żeby przy okazji cięcia kolejnego paska o szerokości 4,5cm naciąć kilka na zapas i potem mieć je pod ręką, ale jest więcej jak pewne, że natychmiast po nacięciu iluś płytek na takie paski, okaże się, że płaszczyzny ściany w narożniku się minimalnie schodzą i dalej jest potrzebne nie 4,5cm a 4,3cm (patrz punkt 6). 
I co? 
Ano:  :bash: 

4) Nie popadać w samozachwyt. W każdym razie nie przed końcem roboty. Po skończeniu klejenia można sobie popadać (jeśli jeszcze są powody), w trakcie - jest to proszenie się o kłopoty. I pół biedy, jeśli tylko, jak w moim przypadku będzie to przewrócone prosto pod nogi wiadro pełne wody... 

5) Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak "odmierzona akurat na tą robotę porcja kleju". Choćbyśmy nie wiem jak mierzyli, ona na 100% okaże się za mała i trzeba będzie dorabiać. A ta dorobiona w drugim rzucie z kolei na mur będzie za duża i zostanie.

6) Chyba najważniejszy. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak prosta, równa ściana, pionowy narożnik/winkiel, czy kąt prosty. Owszem, pojęcia istnieją, ale są to jakieś teoretyczne wydumane terminy rodem z geometrii analitycznej, przeniesione żywcem do teorii budownictwa i tamże funkcjonujące zaraz obok "rozpatrzmy konia w kształcie kuli poruszającego się ruchem jednostajnie zmiennym" (dowcip stary jak świat, kto nie zna, niech sobie to zdanie przeklei w gógla), czy równie abstrakcyjnych pojęć jak "nieskończoność", "przestrzeń n-wymiarowa" czy "rozmaitość riemannowska". W życiu zaś, podobnie jak nikt nigdy nie widział wielkości nieskończonej (i proszę mi tu bez przykładów z życia wziętych, ja wiem, też chadzam po urzędach, czy państwowej służbie zdrowia, jak ostatnio, ale to są jedynie aproksymacje!), tak i kątów prostych czy równych płaszczyzn *nie ma!*

Tyle. Poradnik będę uzupełniał sukcesywnie wszystkim, co mnie jeszcze najdzie. Oczywistych rzeczy, jak konieczność używania poziomicy nie piszę. Co prawda, z uwagi na punkt 6 w zasadzie możnaby sobie odpuścić, ale jakiś punkt odniesienia, do cholery, trzeba w końcu mieć.

Zakończywszy (na dziś) tematy glazurnicze, zająłem się naszym zwierzątkiem domowym. Kuną, znaczy. Bo nie może być tak, że bydlątko głodne chodzi, na ptaszki musi polować, nie dojada, męczy się, zadbać trzeba. 
Ulitowałem się nad zwierzątkiem, przywiozłem mu karmnik  :Lol: 




J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale sobie, kurrrrcze, narobiłem!

Normalnie, wtopa na całej linii i najgorsze jest to,że nie wiadomo, co teraz robić... 
Przed straszliwym wyborem bowiem stanąłem. Okazało się, że moje ulubione wnętrze w domu, znaczy wnętrze szachtu jest po wstawieniu rozdzielni dostępne dla mnie na styk... Wchodzę, czy też raczej wczołguję się tam z wielkim trudem, jedynie bokiem a i to ocierając bandziuchem o pompy cyrkulacyjne. Odrobinka mięśnia piwnego więcej i nie wejdę. Albo co gorsza wejdę i nie wyjdę...
I co tu robić? Z piwa zrezygnować? Czy z szachtu? Oto jest pytanie...

Do rzeczy jednak.
Po pierwszej nocy karmnik dla kuny stał, jak go zostawiłem, nic się nie złapało. Kuna widać w surowym podśmiardniętym ochłapie użytym jako przynęta nie gustuje i nie dała się na chabaninę zwabić, zamiast kuny przyszli za to do nas na działkę Jehowi. Prawdziwi, jak z obrazka, z całym naręczem broszur i Pismem Świętym w ręku. 
Pogoniłem rzecz jasna, ale niech nikt mi nie usiłuje wmawiać, że to nie przez tą podśmiardniętą padlinę, że to zbieg okoliczności. Ta budowa w końcu już ponad rok się buduje, a wcześniej na samą działkę też jeździliśmy i nawet pół Jehowego nie było, a ledwo wystawiłem pułapkę z padliną na przynętę, zaraz przyszli i to dwoje od razu. I to jakie dorodne sztuki...  :Lol: 

Dziś był dalszy ciąg glazurnictwa. A wcześniej zakupy: paca z bardziej słusznym zgryzem (przy okazji: jak się okazuje, nie ma większych zębów niż 10mm) oraz normalne krzyżyki.
Potem: najpierw wczoraj zrobiona ściana została wypaprana brązową paciają:



Na zdjęciu, oparty o poziomicę, ciężko spracowany niżej podpisany, w nowych spodenkach roboczych oraz nowym bereciku z antenką, model  "Jasiu, no jak piszesz chamstwu, no jak". Kupiłem sobie wreszcie, bo stwierdziłem przy pierwszym malowaniu, ze farbę z włosów się ciężko wyczesuje. Standardem tu są co prawda obecnie czapki bejsbolówki, ale stwierdziłem, że "trza mieć stajla" i musi być berecik z antenką.

A zaraz potem... podłoga. Pierwsze płytki, z widocznymi porządnymi krzyżykami:



I to, co dziś miało być zrobione:



I tu mała zagwozdka - czy te docinane płytki na dole ściany nie powinny być z gresu podłogowego? Jako taki cokolik?

Wspominane wczoraj wycinanki naokoło rur od CWU, z jeszcze niewytartą fugą. Tego i tak nie będzie widać, ale zrobiłem na... no może "na ładnie" to za dużo powiedziane, ale na ładniej niż bez tego. Przy okazji: na zdjęciu widac fuszerkę, która mi wyszła. Cała płytka nad tymi rurami była niedokładnie podparta i mi lekko obwisła, w rezultacie fuga na lewo od niej jest węższa, na prawo szersza, a skrzyżowanie w jej prawym dolnym rogu - w cały świat. Nic, to i tak będzie za zbiornikiem CWU...



I na koniec, czekawszy aż fugę będzie można przetrzeć, zająłem się trochę rozdzielnią. Wprowadziłem do niej przewody uziemienia, tym samym Główna Szyna Uziemiająca zyskała docelowy stopień uprzewodowienia:



I pierwsze przymiarki do szycia rozdzielni:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kuna - Jarek.P - 2:0
Znaczy ani na surowe mięso, ani na surowe jajko nie dała się małpa zwabić...

Tak w ogóle, cały ten tydzień, dzień w dzień spędzam na budowie, ale wracam późno i padnięty i na dziennik nie mam już siły. Dziś jednak postaram się nadrobić zaległości, bo i jest co nadrabiać.

Bo choćby takie drewno poszalunkowe. Planując budowę optymistycznie zakładałem, że te parę metrów sześciennych desek to się wykorzysta do szalowania fundamentów, potem do szalowania stropu, a potem się z nich poszycie dachu jeszcze zrobi, w rezultacie zostaną najwyżej ścinki, zrzynki i króciaki. 
I wszystko w zasadzie się zgadzało. Gdyby nie drobiazgi. Pierwotnie zamówione 5m3 desek rozeszło się nie wiedzieć kiedy, trzeba było domawiać, owych zrzynków i króciaków wyszła jakaś dramatyczna ilość, do tego jeszcze dochodziły cały czas leżące po działce hałdy gałęzi ze ścinki sosen, w rezultacie byliśmy zewsząd otoczeni drewnem. Różnorakim. Osoby ciekawe szczegółów odsyłam do wcześniejszych zdjęć, w zasadzie na dowolnym pokazującym dom od zewnątrz łapie się któraś z licznych stert desek.

I tu znów, pierwotne założenie było optymistyczne: a będę zimą siedział na budowie, to spalę w kozie. Spaliłem. Sporo spaliłem. Ale było tego może z  0,5% ogólnej ilości... 
Wreszcie została podjęta męska decyzja, znalazł się chętny na gratisowe drewno, połowy już nie ma, reszta mam nadzieję zniknie jutro.

Do tego dziś skoro świt przyjechała wywrota pełna ziemi. Czarnej. Pieknej!



Ja jednak mam we krwi jakiś chłopski pierwiastek, bo to, co na tej wywrocie przyjechało, naprawdę jest dla mnie piękne. Czarna, tłusta ziemia, zwarta i kleista, po prostu cudo!
Ziemia została wykipowana po drugiej stronie drogi dla wygody koparkowego, który potem ją rozwoził po działce. Wykonując docelowo takie piękne przedchałupie:





Na prawo pierwszego zdjęcia widać jedną z pozostałych jeszcze hałd drewna, jutro ma zniknąć. 
A sam teren przed domem póki co wysypany ziemią na równo, na urządzanie przyjdzie jeszcze czas. Pod jakieś chodniczki trzeba będzie ją trochę wykorytować i podsypać piaskiem, pod samym domem znów piasek i jakaś opaska, na pewno się ten teren też jakoś zróżnicuje ogrodową architekturą (krasnale, bociany, plastikowe muchomory, wiatraki, studnie z żurawiem i tym podobne. I posągi, obowiązkowo posągi!). 
Póki co, żeby to nie była sama tłusta, lepiąca się do butów ziemia, stwierdziłem, że trzeba ją czymś związać i kupiłem pudełko nasion trawy z koniczyną. I wysiałem przy zdecydowanym sprzeciwie małżonki, która przekonana jest, że docelowo nam przed domem wyjdzie trawnik wymagający koszenia, czego obydwoje chcemy uniknąć,  a nie bierze pod uwagę, że na takiej świeżej ziemi, pierwsze co wyrośnie, to nie leśna roślinność, a perz, osty i tym podobne chwaściska. A koniczyna azotujac ziemię ma szansę chwasty powstrzymać, podczas gdy trawa ziemię zwiąże. Po czym, w leśnych warunkach, nie koszona i nie pielęgnowana, sama się zdegeneruje.

Wracając do koparkowego jeszcze - trafił nam sie prawdziwy wirtuoz, precyzji, z jaką się poruszał swoją JCB-4  można mu było tylko pozazdrościć i powspominać wszystkich wcześniejszych baranów od sprzętu ciężkiego, którzy upominani, że mają uważać na drzewa i tak je co i rusz okaleczali...
A jak już był na miejscu, przy okazji wyrównał i wygładził nam podjazd do garażu. Oto i on:



Kolejna robota na zewnątrz została odwalona w całości przez mojego Brata. 
A miała ona początek tak ze trzy miesiące temu, kiedy urzędowali nam na budowie tynkarze. jakoś zaraz na początku padło z ust któregoś z nich pytanie:
- inwestorze, gdzie możemy wyrzucać resztki z czyszczenia maszyny?
W duchu zobaczyłem może z wiadro resztek i popłuczyn, stwierdziłem, że nie ma problemu i pokazałem im miejsce w kącie między ścianą zewnątrz ną i tarasem, gdzie i tak teren jest docelowo do podniesienia i gdzie sobie jakieś kawałki gruzu zrzucałem, bo i tak się potem zasypie. I w zasadzie niewiele się pomyliłem, nie przewidziałem jedynie, że tynkowanie będzie trwało trzy tygodnie, maszyna będzie czyszczona na koniec każdego dnia, a czasem i w trakcie, jak się np. zapcha i trzeba z niej całą zaprawę gdzieś wywalić, żeby ją przetkać. Do tego gigantyczne ilości resztek z zacierania tynków i w rezultacie wyszła tam hałda na całą ścianę i wysokości sporo ponad taras. 
Dodatkowo... no, nie był to piasek. Pytałem tynkarzy, czy to nie zwiąże aby na kamień, ale nieeee, a gdzie tam, to kruche jest. I owszem, było. Po wierzchu. Głębiej, niestety wymagało użycia specjalistycznych narzędzi:



Na zdjęciu hałdy już w większości nie ma, napiszę jeszcze tyle, że tym kilofem tez było ciężko, wspomagaliśmy się jeszcze pożyczoną od kotłowników sporą młotowiertarką Makita.

A wewnątrz domu - też same zmiany. Na przykład, cały czas rodzi się rozdzielnia. Duża i skomplikowana, dlatego rodzi się dłuugo, ale już jej jest bliżej niż dalej:



Tu przy okazji sobie popsioczę. Na Moellera, którego produkcji jest ta rozdzielnia. Produkt z conajmniej średniej półki cenowej. Produkcji może nie elektrycznego Mercedesa, ale takiego dajmy na to Forda - spokojnie. 
I po pierwsze, żadnych systemowych rozwiązań wspierających montaż tej rozdzielni do ściany, musiałem rzeźbić wsporniki samemu.
Po drugie - zbiorcza szyna "N". No co za kretyństwo??? Rozumiem rozdzielkę na kilkanaście modułów. Ale po co do ciężkiej Anielki JEDNA zbiorcza szyna N w rozdzielni 96 modułowej???? Czy projektanci Moellera wspierają często niestety spotykaną partaninę z jednym wyłącznikiem RP na całą rozległą instalację??? Szlaaaag!
Szyna się przydała, po wywaleniu z niej wkrętów, użyłem jej jako szyny do mocowania przewodów trytytkami, w tej roli sprawdziła się rewelacyjnie. Bo oczywiście, Moeller jego mać, takiego drobiazgu, jak jakiś holder do mocowania przewodów w tej rozdzielni też nie przewidział...

Powoli jest też montowany rack. Najpierw złożyłem go sobie na podłodze, ponieważ nie byłem do końca pewien, czy aby nie trzeba go będzie złożyć jeszcze raz, odwrotnie (nie pamiętałem składając go, czy drzwi on ma prawe, czy lewe,a  drzwi w domu na balkonie cały czas czekają).



 W końcu został złożony, z wielkim mozołem wstawiony na miejsce, po czym się okazało, że kapelusz się nie mieści. Pokrywa nakrywająca ta konstrukcję od góry, nie wchodzi o 5mm. Jutro czeka mnie mała robótka z meslem i młotkiem i podnoszenie o 5mm wejścia do wnęki...



I jeszcze kotłownia. Kotłownicy rozrabiają w niej na całego, w efekcie czego w pięknie pomalowanej ścianie powstała np. taka oto dziuuuura:



W głębi dziury widać kolanko od komina, natomiast po bokach dziury widać... coś. Widzą? 
Myśmy po wykuciu tej dziury też zobaczyli. I klęliśmy dłuuuugo. Kotłownikom oddaję sprawiedliwość: wiedzieć o tych przewodach nie mogli, wykryć wykrywaczem by ich chyba nie dali rady (przewody są bez napięcia), a przeciąwszy je deklarowali się sami położyć nowe, bądź połączyć te przecięte. Stanęło na tym, że od tych przeciętych kabli dostępnych nieco wcześniej pociągnę nowy przewód do szachtu przez zrobioną przez kotłowników dziurę w miejscu docelowo do zakrycia sufitem podwieszanym. A przecięte przewody póki co zakończyłem łączówką, też pod gipskarton pójdzie:



Na koniec jeszcze ciekawostka: kiedy porządkowaliśmy z Bratem teren przed domem, trafiliśmy na coś, co wyglądało na odrobinkę rozlanej zaprawy z betoniarki. na łopatę się jednak wziąć nie dało, młotkowi tez nie uległo, wspominanej wyżej młotowiertarce Makity poddawało się jedynie po odrobince. Okazała się to być spora bryła bardzo twardego i bardzo mocno związanego żwirowego betonu, ani chybi z czyszczenia pompy po zalewaniu stropu, czy czegośtam. I niestety, tak sobie zostało. Zasypane ziemią jest i nie widać, ale zastanawialiśmy się też, czy tam czasem korzystając z takiego zgrabnego fundamentu jakiegoś pomnika nie machnąć. Albo, dajmy na to... krzyża. Modne ostatnio. I takie... trwałe... 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I Post  Scriptum jeszcze:

Małżonka odbierając dziś Wyjątka z przedszkola (odstawiany jest na przedszkolny dyżur wakacyjny, żeby nam dać choć odrobinkę wytchnienia) rozmawiała z opiekunką jego grupy, która (opiekunka, nie grupa) chwaliła Wyjątka, że taki rozmowny i "taki pocieszny".

Wyjątek faktycznie jest jak na trzylatka bardzo wygadany i rozmawia się z nim bardzo pociesznie czasem, ale jakoś mnie ta informacja przez żonę przyniesiona gryzła. I wreszcie zacząłem drążyć temat:
- Kubuś, a o czym ty z panią w przedszkolu rozmawiałeś, bo bardzo cię chwaliła, że się tak fajnie z tobą rozmawia?
- aaaa nic, tak tylko, jak z ludźmi rozmawiałem
- a o czym?
- a że kuna nam nasrała i było prrrrut i smród.

(całość oczywiście bez wymawianego "r").

I tak. Wierzę, że dla przedszkolanki taka informacja usłyszana w formie absolutnie wyzutej z wszelkiego kontekstu (a Wyjątek zwykle wszelkie opowieści w ten sposób snuje, nie wykraczając poza czyste sedno) mogła być pocieszna...

J.

----------


## toor

witam

podskoczylem ponownie zobaczyc jak prace sie posuwają, widze ze idzie ostro, 

z doswiadczenia nasunela mi sie jedna watpliowsc odnosnie drzwi zewnetrznych, 
nie wiem dlaczego ale sporo inwestycji posiada drzwi ktorych zawiasy znajduja sie na zewnatrz domu, a same drzwi otwiera sie na zewnatrz, 
zamykanie drzwi utrudnione, ktos przed drzwiami musi sie odsunąć aby wejśc do domu, 

u mnie stolarz tlumaczyl ze drzwi powinny otwierac sie do srodka, i innej opcji nie ma, 
nie wiem czy myslales nad tym?

widze rowniez ze montujesz dehna , jest to B+C ?
akurat zalapalem sie na promocje na ebay.de i udalo mi sie wytargac za 600pln DEHN 255 mod nowego typu, niestety 8 sekcji zajmuje,ale spoko, jeszcze nie mial okazji pokazac jak to cacko dziala  :wink:  oby jak najpozniej

pozdrowka

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, ten rack serwerowy to mnie do grobu wpędzi...

Zawiozłem dziś na budowę kapelusz, żeby go przymierzyć i sprawdzić, ile tego tynku z nadproża trzeba skuć. Wywlokłem ramę racka z dziury (a żeby nie było, że to takie sobie proste "wywlokłem i już", bydle jest dość ciężkie i pasowane niemal na styk, a dodatkowo ruchy utrudniają stosy kabli). Do wywleczonego przyłożyłem kapelusz i wtedy spłynęło na mnie... oświecenie.
- zaraz, zaraz - pomyślałem sobie - a jak się toto cholerstwo przykręca?
- acha, to proste - chwilę potem sam sobie mogłem odpowiedzieć - w rogach kapelusza są otwory na śruby. 
- ale, ale, jak są otwory na śruby, to te śruby trzeba w coś wkręcić, prawda? 
I tu nastąpił tak zwany zonk. A potem następny. A po nim... po nim starszy inspektor Jarosław.P dokonał kontroli organoleptycznej poprawności zmontowania racka. W wyniku przeprowadzonej kontroli zostało wykazane, że na górze ramy racka, jest 1 (słownie: jeden) otwór montażowy do kapelusza, pozostałe trzy otwory znajdują się omyłkowo na dole ramy. Poprzedni wykonawca montażu ramy, pan Jarek.P co prawda tłumaczył się, że demontował go ponad dwa lata temu i niuansów już nie pamięta, dodatkowo w trakcie składania tejże ramy miał na głowie dwójkę dzieci (w tym niezwykle skorego do pomocy trzylatka), żonę i własną mamę, w związku z czym siłą rzeczy musiał dzielić uwagę między mnóstwo czynników, jednak wobec tak skandalicznej fuszerki i tak karygodnego niedbalstwa został zdegradowany do stopnia młodszego montażysty i zabroniono mu dalszych samodzielnych prac z rackiem.
Dyrektor Generalny robót mgr Jarosław.P wraz z inżynierem Jarkiem.P dokonali powtórnych oględzin racka, w wyniku czego została orzeczona konieczność jego częściowego demontażu i przełożenia łączników górnych na dół, a dolnych na górę. Operacji tej z racji jej znacznego skomplikowania logistycznego dokonał inż. Jarek.P osobiście. 
Kiedy jednak montaż był ukończony, powtórna kontrola dokonana przez inspektora Jarosława.P wykazała odwrotne zamontowanie belki mocowania podstawy. Winien niedopatrzenia inż. Jarek.P tłumaczył pomyłkę nerwami z powodu partaniny poprzedniego montażysty,  pana Jarka.P, jednak złożył samokrytykę i obiecał poprawę oraz samodyscyplinujące odmówienie sobie jednego piwa przy robocie. Dyrektor Generalny Jarosław.P krytykę uznał i zezwolił na zakończenie montażu.


Po tych dłuuugich i skomplikowanych perypetiach rack został powtórnie zaholowany do dziury, tym razem wraz z kapeluszem, po czym przy niewielkiej pomocy młotka oraz deski do pobijania okazało się, że wszystko się mieści. Na styk i bez nawet milimetra luzu, co widać na zdjęciu poniżej, ale wlazło! I o to chodzi  :big grin: 



Cały rack z już wmontowaną drabinką kablową (żółte po prawo to poziomica):



Osobny rozdział - schody do piwnicy. Te wylane wczoraj przez Brata i ten wylany dziś przeze mnie:



Na pierwszym planie - moje robocze buciki, przez Wyjątka określane mianem "te obrzydłe adidasy"  :wink: 

I kotłownia. Zaczęła już wyglądać jak porządna lokomotywa, brakuje jedynie wodowskazu i wielkich zaworów z kołem typu kierownica do kręcenia.





Liczne manometry są wstawione na moje wyraźne życzenie. Panowie kotłownicy co prawda mówili, że manometr jest w kotle i wystarczy, ale ja na to odparłem, że co to za kotłownia bez manometrów, manometry mają być i koniec  :smile: 

I wreszcie rozdzielnia. Temat strasznie się ciągnie, a to za sprawą tego, że za każdym razem, jak mam dosyć obierania kolejnych przewodów, biorę się za coś innego i czekam, aż mi chęci do (tej) roboty wrócą. W każdym razie jest już bardziej skończona niż nieskończona, podłączone są wszystkie obwody poza specjalnymi (specjalne to wszystkie wydzielone od reszty domu, z osobnymi RP: obwody zewnętrzne, hydrofor, mój warsztat i serwerownia oraz obwody gwarantowane z UPSa).



Jutro będzie próbny rozruch oraz poszukiwania zaginionego przewodu. Bo zginął. Nie wiadomo gdzie. Jego początek jest, w garażu w gniazdku, w rozdzielni natomiast się go już nie doliczyłem. I nie wiem, czy to błąd w opisach, czy też jego koniec jest gdzieś zalany wylewką, jutro pojadę tam z szukaczem przewodów i będę szukał. 

A ponieważ już dwie osoby mnie na priv pytały o szczegóły tejże rozdzielni, to po trochu postaram się ją opisać. Dla jasności: to nie jest żadna wzorcowa robota, na pewno można zrobić to lepiej, choćby ładniej ułożyć przewody (na zdjęciach jest cały czas sporo luźno wiszących, jeszcze nie podłączonych przewodów i to one głównie dają wrażenie plątaniny, niemniej pozostałe też tworzą malowniczy bałagan, choć w ogólnych zarysach, można się jednak rozeznać). Niemniej, tak sobie to wymyśliłem i zrobiłem, a jak ktoś ciekaw szczegółów, to zapraszam do lektury:



Rozdzielnia zaczyna się tak naprawdę w lewym górnym rogu. Tamże jest wyłącznik p/poż, do niego od dołu wchodzi bezpośrednio kabel z WLZ. Wyłącznik rozpina trzy fazy i N, PE jest wpięte do szyny w suficie rozdzielni. Owa szyna jest podłączona przewodem 16mm2 do głównej szyny wyrównawczej, drugi, osobny taki przewód 16mm2 jest położony od GSW do zabezpieczenia przepięciowego (czerwone, następne po wyłączniku). Taki sposób podłączania przepięciówki zaleca jej producent, jeśłi od niej do GSW jest więcej niż pół metra. U mnie jest równe pół metra, ale zrobiłem tak, jakby było więcej. Trzeci przewód, 10mm2, zarobiony z czerwonymi końcówkami łączy przepięciówkę z szyną PE w rozdzielni. Sama szyna PE zaś zbiera wszystko, co wchodzi do rozdzielni i jest żółtozielone.

Z wyłącznika p/poż fazy są mostkowane listwą na zaciski przepięciówki i z niej dopiero rozchodzą się (przewodem 4mm2) na:
- trzy jednofazowe różnicówki, po jednej na każdą fazę
- różnicówkę 3F do obwodów 3F
- różnicówkę 1F do obwodów zewnętrznych i mojego warsztatu (tu z możliwością rozbicia, jeśli dla warsztatu będę chciał mieć osobną)
- zasilanie racka, który będzie miał własne różnicówki (dwie: jedna do normalnych odbiorników, druga za UPSem tamże zamontowanym)

Za każdą różnicówką musi być osobna szyna N. Dlatego też dwa wpisy temu tak kląłem na Moellera, który montuje w rozdzielni szynę N wspólną dla wszystkich obwodów, no kto tak teraz robi???? Partacze????
U mnie, dla podstawowych trzech różnicówek pilnujących podstawowych obwodów domowych są trzy szyny N widoczne po prawo. Obwody specjalne będą miały swoją, czwartą, a trójfazowe to raptem dwa przewody są (kuchnia i warsztat), więc wepnę wprost w różnicówkę.
Same zaś połączenia przewodu N - za wyłącznikiem P/poż i zestawem lampek sygnalizujących obecność trzech faz zasilania widać szynę rozdzielczą N - z niej N się właśnie rozgałęzia na poszczególne tory.

Kilka uwag montażowych:
- przewody opisywać! Dokładnie, jednoznacznie i oznaczeń pilnować. Ja niby tego przestrzegałem, a i tak jeden przewód mi "zginął". Czytając inne dzienniki widzę, jak czasem elektrycy robią to na żywioł i współczuję im potem szukania w razie wtopy. U mnie przewody oznaczane są na zewnętrznej izolacji przy jej końcu oraz na samych żyłach (fazowej i N), nasuwanymi na nie opisówkami. Strasznie fajna sprawa, którą znam ze swoich służbowych koneksji i nadziwić się nie mogę, że nie jest powszechnie stosowana w "normalnej" elektryce, przecież to kosztuje grosze i jest bardzo wygodne w stosowaniu. Nie widziałem tego tymczasem w żadnej hurtowni w sprzedaży, można zamówić wysyłkowo wprost u producenta, produkują to dwie firmy: Kurant i Partex, obie do znalezienia góglem na hasło "labelki kurant" albo "labelki partex". O wiele wygodniejsze i estetyczniejsze niż opisywanie przewodów na ścinkach taśmy izolacyjnej, zwłaszcza, że taką taśmę z opisami się potem z podłogi zbiera i zastanawia, skąd się urwała...
- zostawiać w miarę możliwości zapasy przewodów na ewentualne późniejsze przeróbki. Nie ma siły, przy tak dużej rozdzielni, zwłaszcza robionej bez projektu, zawsze coś w trakcie jest modyfikowane, a jak starzy górale powiadają, łatwiej kijaszek pocieniasić, niż go potem pogrubasić, tak samo i z przewodami: skrócić zawsze można, z przedłużeniem jest problem. Oczywiście czasem taki zapas może przynieść więcej szkody niż pożytku, tak też jest i u mnie: przewody dochodzące do szyn N od dołu mają zapasy w formie litery U wywinięte pod szyne piętro niżej, te dochodzące zaś od góry zapasów nie mają, bo tam najzwyczajniej na te zapasy nie ma miejsca. Można niby było pętolić w poziomie, ale nie chciałem  robić tam sieczki większej, niż jest. Tu jest jeszcze inna możliwość, taka "full profeszynal": przewody zakańczać na łącznikach ZUG, a dalej rozdzielnię sznurować linką, ale wtedy musiałbym chyba zamiast obecnej i tak ogromnej rozdzielni 96 modułów, dać z półtora raza większą, żeby same ZUGi na około 60 przewodów wchodzących do mojej rozdzielni pomieścić. A na taką rozdzielnię już by mi miejsca na ścianie zabrakło...

I to tyle na dziś. Ciąg dalszy (mam nadzieję) nastąpi. Niebawem.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@toor*
No cóż, urlop akurat miałem  :wink: 
Co do drzwi - zewnętrzne powinny się otwierać na zewnątrz w myśl przepisów pepoż. Czy tak jest wygodniej czy mniej wygodnie - jak byś nie stanął, zadek i tak z tyłu. Przy takich jak moje musisz się odsuwać otwierając drzwi, przy takich, jakie robi twój stolarz, odsuwać się trzeba wychodząc z domu czy wpuszczając gości. Te nasze w każdym razie się otwiera wygodnie podest przed nimi jest na tyle duży, że minięcie się z drzwiami nie jest problemem i szczerze mówiąc nawet się o tym nie myśli, po prostu się otwiera drzwi i tyle.

Moja przepięciówka to jest jak najbardziej B+C, kupiona trochę na wyrost, bo w mojej sytuacji (ponad 50m ziemnego przyłącza WLZ, a za złączem z tablica licznikową kabel ZE też ziemny) wystarczyłoby samo C, ale...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zaginiony przewód zasilający garażowe gniazdka się odnalazł. W salonie. Znaczy nie, nie został pomyłkowo dociągnięty do salonu, po protu przepisując opis z odcinanego kawałka kabla na krótsza część niewyraźnie trójkę napisałem, potem ją odczytałem jako siódemkę (tak, jest to możliwe, trójka jest do siódemki bardzo podobna. Przynajmniej w moim odręcznym piśmie.) i w rezultacie przewód z garażu trafił do wspólnego bezpiecznika wraz z drugim, jako dwie linie gniazdek z salonu. 

Znalazłem to zresztą nawet bez wykrywacza, najpierw włączywszy całość instalacji stwierdziłem, że w garażowym gniazdku jest napięcie, więc gdzieś musi być podłączone, koniec przewodu nie został pod wylewkami. Wtedy wystarczyło już tylko włączyć tam żarówkę i sprawdzić, który obwód ją zasila, metodą zrzucania kolejnych bezpieczników. Potem wystarczyło już tylko skontrolować, który z salonowych przewodów faktycznie jest salonowy, a który podszywającym się niecnie "pod salony" garażem i spuścić gościa, gdzie jego miejsce.

Rozdzielnia w każdym razie już "prawie prawie"



W porównaniu ze stanem z wczoraj pojawił się rządek obwodów "specjalnych", zmieniłem również na dłuższą szynę zasilającą bezpieczniki obwodów parterowych (niższy rząd, ten najdłuższy) oraz dołożyłem rząd dwudziestu paru ZUGów, na których zakańczam wszystkie przewody "rezerwowe", położone na wsiakij słuczaj między rozdzielnią a różnymi newralgicznymi miejscami (mniejsze podrozdzielnie, oczywiście oprócz przewodów normalnie do nich idących, serwerownia i tym podobne). W prawym dolnym rogu jest też założone gniazdko. Słabo je widać, bo się za przewody schowało, ale jest. Gniazdko to jest zasilane przez swój osobny bezpiecznik wprost z zabeśpieczenia pepoż, z pominięciem całej reszty bebechów rozdzielni, różnicówek i tym podobnych. Dałem je tak na wszelki wypadek. Żeby można było mieć gdzieś prąd (taki "remontowy"), mając jednocześnie prąd wyłączony w całym domu.

W rozdzielni niezrobione jest właściwie już tylko sterowanie oświetleniem zewnętrznym (to są własnie te niepodłączone ostatnie przewody). Miejsce na sterownik też widać, jest to w zasadzie ostatnie wolne miejsce w tej rozdzielni. 
I kto mówił, że 96polowe rozdzielnie to w hotelach i biurowcach się stosuje, do domu jednorodzinnego jest za duża?  :wink: 
W lewym górnym rogu można dostrzec jeszcze połączenia "na skuśkę" - to funkcjonująca cały czas resztka prowizorki budowlanej. RBTka już wywalona, czeka na odnowienie i wystawienie na sprzedaż, ale prowizoryczne oświetlenie i gniazdko cały czas są w użyciu i gdzieś je podłączyć trzeba było.

Jeszcze dół rozdzielni wraz z ZUGami na zbliżeniu:



Na tym zdjęciu widać ciekawostkę. Na dole, trójfazowa różnicówka na przy pomocy mazaka zamienione miejscami zaciski N z fazowym. Bo tak. Bo dzięki temu mogłem dalsze zabezpieczenia szyną podłączyć, a gdyby było tak, jak producent przewidział, musiałbym jakoś przez N przeskakiwać. Różnicówka jest w pełni symetryczna, nawet przycisk testowy jest międzyfazowo łączony, więc nie był to problem, a mocno życie ułatwił. I swoją drogą dziwię się producentowi, że sam sytuacji nie przewidział...

I na tymże samym  zdjęciu, może nie rzuca się w oczy, ale jest widoczna rzecz wielka. Kamień milowy w historii naszej budowy w zasadzie. Kamieniem tym jest ten jeden podniesiony do góry hebel. Ów hebel zasila coś takiego:



A za pośrednictwem owego cosia, w naszej jedynej póki co łazience, taki oto cud się dzieje:



I działa! Naprawdę!  :big lol: 

Prócz tego... standard: wylałem ostatni stopień schodków do piwnicy, dla odmiany nawet nie dotknąłem się do racka, odbyłem kolejną rundę zbierania śmieci z terenu działki (tak, już chyba z powrotem można na ten teren mówić działka, już nie trzeba wstydliwie zaczynać tematu od "wiecie... to jest w końcu budowa, no sami rozumiecie...").

CDN

J.

----------


## drejku

Gratuluję walki z elektryką  :smile: 

Ta przepięciówka w waszej rozdzielni to chyba DEHNguard 275 o ile się nie mylę i jest to samo C - wystarczające w waszym przypadku, bo odbierze szczątkowy prąd udarowy. Pełne B+C z Dehna zajmuje duużo miejsca (zgadzam się z @toor-em, też wyczaiłem na allegro Dehnport255 + Dehnbridge - łącznie 12modułów).

Co do oznaczników - szkoda, że są niedostępne.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@drejku* - zgłupiałem w tym momencie, żyłem w przeświadczeniu, że DEHN DG275 to B+C. Teraz sprawdzam w katalogu DEHNa, ale oni posługują się inną nomenklaturą i niestety nie wiem, co to jest "typ II". a trochę nie chce mi się drążyć tematu, zwłaszcza, że samo C mi też wystarczy, więc nawet jeśli się okaże, że masz rację i 275 to tylko C, nie będę się załamywał.

A oznaczniki - jak pisałem, można zamówić u producenta wysyłkowo, przysyłają piorunem, koszt wysyłki poleconym to kilka złotych.

J.

----------


## seru1983

Oznaczenia klas I, II i III są zgodne z obowiązującą z IE 61643-1, klasy B,C,D zgodne z DIN VDE 0675 Teil 6. Tak więc, klasa I to B, II to C, III to D

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki w takim razie za wyjaśnienie wątpliwości. Znaczy się mam C i jak sobie teraz przypominam, B+C brałem pod uwagę, ale odpadł z powodu dwa razy większej ceny i zajętości miejsca, zwłaszcza, że u mnie byłby zbędnym wydatkiem. 
Tylko, nie wiedzieć czemu, od zimy, kiedy go kupowałem, zdążyłem o tym zapomnieć, to B+C mi się zafiksowało i... ech, ta budowlana skleroza...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Na małą prywatę sobie pozwolę. 

Murator robi właśnie konkurs na najciekawszy Dziennik Budowy. Czy właśnie mój jest najciekawszy - nie wiem, nie mi oceniać, dla mnie oczywiście jest, ale mi tutaj trudno zachować obiektywność  :smile: 

W każdym razie, gdyby czytające mnie osoby były łaskawe oddać głos właśnie na mnie - będę wdzięczny

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ab%C3%B3r-quot

J.

----------


## manieq82

masz mój głos - jak na razie idziesz łeb w łeb  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## TINEK

Też zagłosowałem, 
wybrane fragmenty czytam na głos, a cała rodzina słucha z otwartymi buziami  :big grin: 
kibicuję Ci od początku
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

Kurcze, aż w szoku jestem...

J.

----------


## quito2

Pozwol i skromnemu "quito2" zaistniec na lamach Twojego dziennika.
Dziennik super,fajny masz styl pisania.Kibicuje dalej.Oczywiscie masz moj glos!Pozdrawiam

----------


## ktosiek

Masz i mój głos, czytam regularnie i pokładam się ze śmiechu.  :big grin:  :big grin:  świetne teksty.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuje za wszystkie głosy i za to pierwsze miejsce, nawet jeśli się okaże jedynie tymczasowe, nie spodziewałem się takiej popularności  :smile: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

łooj już nie bądź taki skromny  :smile: 

a jak tam CO - odpaliłeś już?
Skoro już dwa dni u mnie działają zakładam że u Ciebie finito i grzejesz.
Jak załatwiłeś CWU?

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj łooj, naprawdę się nie spodziewałem. Zresztą już jestem na drugim miejscu...

CO jeszcze nie odpaliłem, bo umowa z ZG jeszcze nie podpisana (ta o dostawę gazu), no i grzejników jeszcze niet. Umowę własnie załatwiam, a grzejniki - też jakoś niedługo.

Jak załatwiłem CWU - nie wiem, o co pytasz?

J.

----------


## slawek_wlkp

Bardzo fajny i ciekawy dziennik, czytam od samego początku. 
Oczywiście oddałem głos i trzymam kciuki. 

Pozdrawiam.

Sławek.

----------


## Piotrek18

Witam, od około roku codziennie ślędzę Pana dziennik jednak dopiero teraz postanowiem sie wypowiedziec.
Gratuluję wspaniałego dziennika, jest prowadzony systematycznie i z wielkimi szczegółami. 
Budowa także postępuje szybko i sprawnie.

Jednak mam proźbę, o umieszczenie jeszcze parę zdięć kotłowni.
Jestem ciekawy kotła i zasobnika cwu oraz sterowania pompami cyrkulacyjnymi.
Gdyby dla Pana to nie był problem to bym bardzo prosił.

Oczywiście głos na Pana dziennik oddałem. Gratuluję pierwszego miejsca.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

*@slawek_wlkp* - dzięki  :smile: 

A wracając do samego dziennika - żeby odpocząć od emocji związanych z forumowymi wyborami, pojechałem dziś na budowę. Zasadniczym powodem wyprawy było umówienie się z poddaszowcem, ale oczywiście, jak już tam byłem, wziąłem się przy okazji za robotę. 
Pracowałem sobie, pracowałem i stary kawał mi się w pewnej chwili przypomniał, jak to jeden pan docent drugiemu panowi docentowi przedstawiał zalety płynące z posiadania kochanki:
- żona myśli, że jestem u kochanki, kochanka myśli, że jestem u żony, a ja tup tup tup... i do biblioteki!

Tu już w duchu widzę czerwoną lampę z wielkim napisem "ALARM' zaczynająca błyskać w głowie czytającej te słowa mojej małżonki, ale nienienie, broń Panie Boże, żadnej kochanki nie planuję, kawał ten przypomniał mi się tylko i wyłącznie z powodu moich obecnych wizyt na budowie. W których mi jako żywo obowiązek chodzenia do pracy przeszkadza... :wink: 

A co dziś na budowie? 
Przede wszystkim i na dzieńdobry powitał mnie piękny, iście wiosenny widok: wschodzi! Ładnie wschodzi, zwłaszcza tam, gdzie się chodziło, albo gdzie bieżnik koła od koparki miał wypukłości. No jak to trawa, lubi ścisk...



Zdjęć poddaszowca nie będę pokazywał, nie robiłem zresztą, ale jako pozostałość po jego wizycie, zostały m.in. listy do dekarzy, którzy jutro jeszcze się u nas zjawią, poprawki robić:



A ja... no co ja, jak gdzieś są kable, to wiadomo, że mnie do tych kabli będzie ciągnąć. I dziś mnie przyciągnęło do racka, zacząłem go sobie już kablować:



I w trakcie tego kablowania, moje ulubione wnętrze w całym domu, mój ukochany i wypieszczony szacht instalacyjny mnie wk... no zdenerwował mnie. 

Zaczęło się niewinnie: duże i mocno splątane pęto cienkich i dość wiotkich przewodów wyprostowałem sobie, zwinąłem w kłębek, skleiłem taśmą, żeby się kupy trzymał i odłożyłem na bok, żeby nie przeszkadzał. Wszystko to działo się na poddaszu, a przypominam, że szacht nie ma stropu, poddasze i parter jest jednym pionowym ciągiem, przedzielonym jedynie rurami od CO i konstrukcją nośną od racka, widać to od biedy na zdjęciu powyżej.

Zrobiwszy to, zacząłem upinać grubsze kable. Te cienkie odsunąć chciałem w pewnej chwili bardziej na bok. A one, bydlaki jedne, wzięły i przeważyły. I dostojnie, powolutku się zaczęły zsuwać. 
- Najpierw z burty racka na podstawę. 
- z podstawy na rury CO
- z rur CO na poziomą cześć drabinki kablowej
- z drabinki kablowej...
-... fiuuuuu....
- ...uuuu....
-...uuuu....
- ...echo...echo...echo...
- ...mać! mać! mać!
- aż na sam poziom ZERO według projektu, czyli podłogę parteru. Położoną w miejscu... delikatnie mówiąc, obecnie trudno dostępnym.

Co było robić, pomamrotałem sobie pod nosem różne wyrazy na temat tych przewodów, grawitacji, siły tarcia i tak dalej i zszedłem z poddasza na dół, a tam, mozolnie, noga za nogą, żebro za żebrem wcisnąłem się na czworakach i bokiem (i proszę mi się tu nie śmiać, tylko spróbować się w domu w ten sposób wcisnąć choćby między nogi stojącego i obciążonego kimś , żeby się nie suwało, krzesła) do środka szachtu. 
Wcisnąłem się, spadnięte przewody wrzuciłem z powrotem na drabinkę, skąd już je mogłem sięgnąć i... i chciałem wyjść na zewnątrz, tą samą metodą, którą wszedłem. 
W tym celu, zacząłem proces schylania się do pozycji mniej więcej poziomej (w szachcie można swobodnie stanąć w pionie, tyle, że bardzo ciasno jest). I... i w pewnej chwili poczułem, że seneda. Że coś mnie trzyma. Za plecy. Trzyma i nie puszcza, gdzieś na wysokości łopatek. W pozycji byłem wtedy takiej mniej więcej kucznej, ale raczej mniej niż więcej, więc ani wstać, ani klęknąć, ani wygodne to nie było, ani manewrów nie ułatwiało.
- co jest, [....], do ciężkiej [....]w [...] [...] i [...] - wymamrotałem pod nosem. I zakląłem szpetnie. Szarpnąłem się raz, drugi... i nic. 
Kurcze, myślę sobie, telefon, jakby co, mam przy sobie, ale głupio tak, wzywać pomocy, bo wyjść z dziury we własnym domu nie mogę. Zacząłem się więc zastanawiać, co mnie trzyma. 
Pierwsze skojarzenie - Barejowi "Zmiennicy" i pamiętna scena z pijaczkiem, który marynarkę założył na siebie i pomagającą mu jak raz utrzymać pion uliczną latarnię. Sytuacja była jako żywo podobna, bo trzymało mnie w podobnym miejscu. Odruchowo, nawet spróbowałem filmowego zaklęcia:
- nopuśćtamnie! Hyp! Puśtamnienooo... - ale nic nie pomogło. Może dlatego, że byłem trzeźwy jak świnia, nie wiem, ale ten z filmu był z kolei pijany jak świnia i też mu to nic nie dało. 
Szarpnąłem się dla zasady jeszcze dwa razy i zacząłem myśleć. Myślałem, myślałem i przypomniało mi się to:



A konkretnie, widok tej klamki od zaworu przed pompą recyrkulacyjną. I fakt, że kotłownicy dopiero co robili próby szczelności i na pewno te zawory pootwierali. Ustawiając je wajchami do góry. I robiąc z nich piękne haczyki. A moje robocze spodenki mają z tyłu niemniej piękne szelki. Ułożone na krzyż i spięte klamerką jeszcze. I to było właśnie to. Uwolnienie się z pułapki, kiedy już wiedziałem o co chodzi, okazało się nie takie trudne. A żeby sprawy nie powtarzać, w sobotę już chyba w racku założę podłogę, odcinając tym samym parterową część szachtu niemalże całkiem.

Sam rack w całej okazałości, czekający już na patchpanele i łączówki do zakończenia przewodów, póki co tak sobie przewieszonych:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jednak mam proźbę, o umieszczenie jeszcze parę zdięć kotłowni.
> Jestem ciekawy kotła i zasobnika cwu oraz sterowania pompami cyrkulacyjnymi.


*@Piotrek18* - dzięki za pochwały i za głos, a choć gratulacje n/t pierwszego miejsca się póki co zdezaktualizowały, to też dziękuję  :smile: 

Akurat nie mam innych zdjęć kotłowni wartych zamieszczania w dzienniku ponad te zamieszczone wyżej, ale postaram się coś zrobić i zamieścić jeszcze. 
Sterowanie pompami cyrkulacyjnymi - póki co brak. Pompy są nawet nie podłączone. Tymczasowo je podłączę wprost do pieca (ma wyjście do zasilania pompy recyrkulacyjnej, choć szczegółów tutaj jeszcze nie znam, nie zagłębiałem się w nie i nie wiem, np. czy piec jakoś sam z siebie stwierdza, że woda w instalacji się już "przekręciła"), dwie pompy równolegle zamiast jednej nie będą chyba problemem), później, również tymczasowo będą już przepięte do centralki alarmowej (przez jakiś przekaźnik rzecz jasna), żeby zrealizować owo wspominane już kilka wpisów temu sterowanie recyrkulacją przez czujki PIR wykrywające, że ktoś wchodzi do łazienki/kuchni.

A bardziej inteligentne sterowanie - "kiedyś się zrobi". A ponieważ spraw z takim statusem jest już całkiem sporo, owo "kiedyś" może być i w lata liczone. Nic, zobaczymy...

J.

----------


## Piotrek18

Witam, dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Chciałbym jeszcze zapytać o automatyke pieca, jest pogodowa? oraz czy będzie Pan miał termostat pokojowy w domu.
I jeszcze ostatnie pytanie czy zakupił Pan kocioł kondensacyjny czy konwencionalny.

Pytam bo muszę podiąć decyzje o wyborze kotła.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

> Witam, dziękuję za odpowiedź.
> Chciałbym jeszcze zapytać o automatyke pieca, jest pogodowa? oraz czy będzie Pan miał termostat pokojowy w domu.
> I jeszcze ostatnie pytanie czy zakupił Pan kocioł kondensacyjny czy konwencionalny.


Kocioł to Junkers Cerapur Smart 14kW, jest to kocił kondensacyjny.
Do tego zbiornik - nasz krajowy Biawar Quattro 150l (znacznie tańszy niż oryginalne junkersa)
Automatyka do pieca jest pogodowa, ale sama elektronika od tej automatyki mierzy tez temperaturę wewnątrz mieszkania, planuję ją zainstalować w holu na poddaszu jako miejscu, które powinno dość dobrze uśredniać temperaturę z całego domu.

Pozdrawiam

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> jest to kocił kondensacyjny.


Normalnie, zauważone błędy i literówki staram się poprawiać, ale ta jest tak piękna, że zostawię  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

> Jak załatwiłem CWU - nie wiem, o co pytasz?


ano pytałem o wymiennik jak i co - ale już czytałem że Biawar

Pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

Trzynastka jest pechowa! A w piątek trzynastego, to już jest zupełnie przerąbane!
Wiadomo o tym tak mniej więcej od czasu smutnego końca zakonu Templariuszy a i na przestrzeni dziejów wielokrotnie było potwierdzane, żeby wspomnieć jedynie Ala Capone, czy Apollo 13, który nie tylko na księżyc nie dotarł, ale i na ziemię ledwo wrócił, m.in. dzięki skarpetce i rolce taśmy klejącej.

Do tego wszystkiego dodać jeszcze należy, że takie piątki trzynastego lubią działać z poślizgiem...
Tak też było i u mnie. Sam piątek trzynastego upłynął wręcz wzorcowo (choć mało budowlanie, więc nie wnikam w szczegóły), dziś natomiast... Zgrrrroza!

Zaczęło się niewinnie: miłe przedbudowlane zakupy w moim ulubionym sklepie na literę "C", na budowie planowałem sobie na dziś, że szybciutko pomaluję swój warsztat podkładówką, ze dwie godziny przeschnie, to machnę sufit białą i ściany docelowym kolorkiem, a jak zdążę, to jeszcze przy racku sobie podłubię...

Echhh....

W sumie skleroza, bo po wykańczaniu obecnego mieszkania (fakt, to już dziesięć lat...) powinienem pamiętać, jak to z tym malowaniem jest, że to wbrew pozorom jest ciężka i męcząca praca fizyczna. Czy można mieć po malowaniu zakwasy? Oooo... o! (o jak mnie w krzyżu łupnęło...)
W każdym razie zacząłem malować z mozołem, jak mi ręce od malowania sufitu odpadały, przerzucałem się na ścianę, jak przy ścianie "odpocząłem", z powrotem sufit i akurat cała dzisiejsza dniówka:starczyła na samą podkładówkę. A ja w tej chwili rąk nie czuję...



Możebym i zrobił więcej (i wtedy ręce by mi już odpadły od tych kołków, na których się obracają, z całą pewnością), gdyby właśnie nie ten piątek trzynastego. Działający z poślizgiem na sobotę...

Zaczęło się od zamiatania śmieci z podłogi. Uzbierała się tego zgrabna góra, która sobie podmiotłem na środku warsztatu i poszedłem po szuflę. Wróciwszy, stanąłem w drzwiach i usłyszałem:
- Tata, ja tez zamiatam - szczęśliwy Wyjątek zamiatał co sił w łapkach, roznosząc całą moją górkę po znacznej części podłogi. Co było robić, Wyjątka pogoniłem, zamiotłem jeszcze raz, Wyjątka pogoniłem, przygotowałem wałek malarski, pogoniłem Wyjątka, otworzyłem farbę, zapowiedziałem Wyjątkowi, że jak jeszcze raz tu wlezie, to inaczej pogadamy, że ja tu będę teraz malował i że ma nie wchodzić, bo się ubrudzi farbą. 
- a to jest falba?
- tak, to jest farba.
- I co się falbą lobi? Falbuje?

Nic, Wyjątek wreszcie sobie poszedł, zacząłem malować. Oczywiście nie trwało długo, przyszedł. I pierwsze, co zrobił, to przyłożył brudną, upiaszczoną łapę do świeżo malowanej ściany...

Tak mniej więcej w połowie malowania zaczął się prawdziwy cyrk. Malowałem wałkiem na teleskopowym kiju. Farba podkładowa, wcierana dość mocno, maluję, maluję i nagle... duuup! Wałek wraz z oprawą stał się niezależną od kija częścią. Cały gwintowany koniec kija, na który się tą oprawkę do wałka nakręcało, się od niego odłamał...
Zakrzyknąłem sobie gromkim głosem (korzystając z nieobecności Wyjątka) wezwanie do Budowlanej Bogini i jej mamy, po czym pozbierawszy połamane elementy zacząłem kombinować. Drewniany kijaszek, z dębiny, zastrugany tak, żeby pasował, wbiłem go w jedną i w drugą część, przyblokowałem wkrętami "pchełkami" i idę malować. 
Chyba ze dwa pasy pomalowałem i trrrach! Kijek puścił. Widać taka licha dębina u nas, pomyślałem sobie i kombinuję dalej. Gwintowaną końcówkę won, sam koniec rury w oprawkę wcisnę i wkrętem zablokuję. 
Zrobiłem, zanurzyłem wałek w wiadrze, obciekłem, przystawiłem do ściany i... i miejsce łączenia się w przegub zmieniło. Tu już pomamrotałem sobie trochę dłużej, choć cicho, bo dziecię przyleciało zwabione wcześniejszymi moimi wrzaskami i się dopytywało, co się stało. Co mu miałem, odpowiedzieć? Że się [...], [...] kij od [...] wałka, taka jego mać, [...]?
Poszedłem po kolejne dwa wkręty i złapałem w trzech punktach, naokoło. I co? I nic, przy pierwszej próbie malowania obłamała się cała osłabiona dziurami plastikowa końcówka obsadki wałka. 

I tu już trafił mnie szlag! Nie będzie mi tu byle kij zasrany bruździł. Złapałem za młotek, jak nie pierdyknę rąbem z góry, osiowo w bok końcówki kija, jak nie poprawię z drugiej strony, z trzeciej strony, z czwartej strony, aż w  pewnej chwili usłyszałem z boku odrobinkę zaniepokojony głos małżonki:
- Kochanie, ale ty będziesz jeszcze dziś malował?
- tak, oczywiście - odparłem - tylko muszę odrobinkę koniec kija dopasować - tłumaczyłem, miażdżąc go żabą do rur i znów przy pomocy młotka formując z całego jego końca stożek. Na ten stożek nabiłem całą oprawkę wałka aż po nasadę, zablokowałem śrubką i to wreszcie było to! 

Tak spreparowanym kijem domalowałem warsztat do końca i akurat została godzinka, żeby zająć się rackiem. Musiałem w nim dopasować położenie ramy wewnętrznej do półek. I tu niestety piątek trzynastego też bruździł. A t mi klucz spadł wprost przez dziurę az na samo dno szachtu (zszedłem, nie było wyjścia), a to nakrętka, rzecz jasna ostatnia w tą samą dziurę poleciała (i mowy nie było, żebym znów się tam wciskał, ryknąłem za nią, że pies ją trącał i niech sobie tam rdzewieje, sama i porzucona, a śrubę skręciłem "czekoladką" (inżynierowie "polowi" powinni wiedzieć o czym mowa, też nakrętka, ale specyficzna, do racka, gwint akurat miała taki sam)), dodatkowo jedno połączenie śrubowe, akurat skrajnie nieprzyjazne dla użytkownika, wymagające ekwilibrystyki z kluczem do którego nakrętkę przyklejałem na przylepiec, żeby ją podetkać pod przepchniętą przez otwór śrubę, kiedy już je skręciłem, okazało się, że nie w tą dziurę. 

Ale i to w końcu się udało, oto rack z zamontowaną już ramą wewnętrzną i nawet założoną od góry jedną zaślepką:



Prócz tego.... z rzeczy wartych odnotowania:

- pojawiło się ostatnie, brakujące okno połaciowe. To, o którym pisałem, że nie weszło w planowanym miejscu,  trzeba było zamówić nowe, mniejsze, a to stare w komis oddałem (wymienić tak po prostu się niestety nie dało). Za to udało nam się po starej cenie sprzed podwyżek kupić okno Roto uchylno-rozwierne.

Oto i ono. Śmiesznie wygląda, tak w rogu, ale przynajmniej światło w naszej łazience jakieś jest:



Na tym zdjęciu bardzo, bardzo słabo, ale widać wyznanie miłosne. Palcem w kurzu pokrywającym szybę jest wyrysowane serce i napis "LOVE". Żona zobaczywszy to niezależnie ode mnie, pytała się z nadzieją w głosie, czy to może ja, ale nie, musiałem rozczarować, to dekarze. Rzadki przykład uwielbienia fachowca do klienta swego  :wink: 

I od zewnątrz:



- kolejna rzecz: obróbki blacharskie na kominach, również kratki przeciwptaszkowe. Widać od biedy na zdjęciu powyżej, lepsze zdjęcia może zrobię jutro.

- sfuszerowane krokwie przy oknach połaciowych - niby poprawione, ale nadal mamy zastrzeżenia, rzecz chyba jeszcze będzie wałkowana, żadne wyznania miłosne nic tu nie dadzą:



Zastrzeżenia sa zasadniczo dwa: te boczne wsporniki po bokach okna, czy nie powinny być aby dociągnięte (dosztukowane) do tego dodanego nad oknem wymianu - to po pierwsze. Po drugie - przez ten czas, jak krokiew była przecięta, zdążyła się wybrzuszyć do wnętrza domu, o dobry centymetr-dwa. I tu kierbuda się musimy poradzić, co z tym zrobić. Pewno nic, bo i co tu się teraz da zrobić, ale niech on nam to powie jako fachowiec. 

I na koniec wreszcie: kolejny kamień milowy na drodze do naszego domu: pierwszy sznurek z praniem  :Lol: 



J.

----------


## scareb

Witam  :smile: 

Masz mój głos! Czytam Twój dziennik już chyba od roku. Super opisujesz wszystko i jestem pełen podziwu dla Twojej instalacji elektrycznej  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Z zaległości jeszcze - wczoraj opisując nowości dekarskie słowa nie napisałem na temat naszej dbałości o zdrowie i życie kominiarza. Bo i co z tego, że jak spadnie, to będzie można się za guzik do woli trzymać, póki pogotowie nie przyjedzie, skoro więcej już do nas nie przyjdzie (kominiarz, nie pogotowie. Pogotowie zresztą też lepiej niech nie przychodzi, zwłaszcza, że ja z Łódzkiego się wywodzę i traumę mam), a w końcu ilość kominiarzy w okolicy też jest zapewne ograniczona...

Rzeczona dbałość w partykularnej formie:



I stopień dekarski na zbliżeniu. Szeroki wyłazowy:



Wąski "po drodze"



I ostatni, przy kominie (oczywiście nie wlazł, szanowny skrypt szanownego forum raczył był obciąć bok zdjęcia...) :



Na tym zdjęciu widać przy okazji szczegóły obróbek blacharskich czapy kominowej i styku komina z dachem. Tu, od piątku obróbka jest podwójna, bo lało się, niestety...

I jeszcze zbliżenie na samo zakończenie komina. To komin kominkowy, na górze dyfuzor (systemowy od komina Bolesławiec) pięknie już okopcony przez kozę zimą. Widać też kratki przeciwptaszkowe, póki co przymocowane prowizorycznie drutem. Docelowo na kominy pójdzie okładzina ze sztucznego kamienia i wtedy się to zrobi na porządnie.



J.

----------


## haem

Witaj, ja też z Łódzkiego :wink: . Podziwiam dziennik, kibicuję Ci od dawna wraz z rodzinką i oddaję swój głos. Trzymamy kciuki!

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję, rodzince również  :smile: 

J.

----------


## hubertsain

UWAGA UWAGA..... JarekP. wysunął się na prowadzenie  :Smile: 
Mój głos już także oddany  :razz: 
P.S.
Skończyła się już Małyszomania, Kubicomania teraz musi ustąpić miejsca Jarkomanii :->

----------


## netbet

...bardzo fajnie się czyta... 
czysta poprawna polszczyzna...

prawdziwy DZIENNIK BUDOWY! 

pozdro
 :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

O, mój główny konkurent "na pseśpiegi przylozł" (copyright andy wymowa by Kwicoł z "Janosika")  :Lol: 

Witam witam i dziękuję za miłe słowa, choć do miana "prawdziwego dziennika" chyba jednak Wasz bardziej pasuje za sprawą całkowicie samodzielnie prowadzonej budowy. Ja niestety nie mogłem sobie na to pozwolić, ani sił ani czasu nie stało i szczerze mówiąc chybabym się nie odważył, więc tym bardziej również składam wyrazy uznania.

*@hub***n* - dziękuję i zapraszam po odbiór drabiny i tych zwłok wiertarki, co u mnie zostały i straszą. Te drobne ubytki tynków zacząłem w końcu sam zacierać, więc tylko o zatarcie tego czoła stropu bym jeszcze prosił.
I od razu mam pytanie: jak u licha przygotować brzegi wykutej w ścianie dziury przed zarzuceniem jej tynkiem? Bo jedynie omieciona pędzelkiem z pyłu i zatynkowana, w czasie zacierania filcem mi się miejscami delikatnie wykrusza na samym styku stary tynk/nowy tynk i w rezultacie miejsce po dziurze się wyraźnie odcina. Zwilżać tą dziurę przed zarzuceniem? Ewentualnie potem, po zebraniu nadmiaru tynku pacą, a przed filcowaniem, zwilżoną gąbką zatrzeć na gładko?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Raaatuuunkuuuu !!!!!

Ślimaki mutanty atakuuująąąą!!!!!

Potwory jakieś, żrą wszystko, jak opętane, liście, drewno, cegły, beton, folie, blachę, barakowóz...

Zostawiłem przez przypadek na zewnątrz domu zapakowaną w kopertę instrukcję od jednego z okien połaciowych. 
Oto, jak owa koperta wygląda po niecałych dwóch dobach:





Tak więc ja nie chcę nic mówić, ale szanowna Redakcja to niech się z tymi wyborami lepiej pośpieszy, bo lada moment i ten dziennik małpy jedne zeżrą...

J.

----------


## Sepior

Kolejny głos oddany!!!,
Dzięki temu dziennikowi, a bardziej osobie która pisze ten dziennik, Ja też sam wykańczam swój dom, a nie siebie :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki, Sepior  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wracając dziś z budowy zatrzymałem się w sklepie. Zaopatrzenie do domu zrobić musiałem. Stoję sobie w krótkim ogonku do wędlin, przede mną facet z wózkiem. Chłop na schwał, metr osiemdziesiąt jak nic, bary jak ten sklep, wysportowana sylwetka. I owo chłopisko kupowało, co następuje (z pamięci cytuję i może troszeczkę ubarwiam, ale tylko troszeczkę, to naprawdę mniej więcej tak brzmiało):
- szyneczki, tak z dziesięć plastereczków,
- schabik, też dziesięć,
- poledwiczkę, cały ten kawałeczek,
- tą kiełbaskę, o taki kawałeczek, jak leży,
- pasztecik,
- pięć paróweczek,
- mięsko mielone, ale wołowe,
Mięsk.. TFU! mięsa mielonego wołowego nie było. Jest to istotny fakt, ponieważ w międzyczasie, jak to wszystko było ważone i metkowane, nadeszła, czy tez raczej nadpłynęła pewna pani. Tanecznym krokiem, podśpiewując pod nosem, dożeglowała... dokładnie do owego pana, rzuciła mu się na szyję DOKŁADNIE w stylu Marylin Monroe, nawet nie zapomniawszy o fiknięciu jednym pantofelkiem do góry. Ucałowawszy go zaczęła coś do niego mówić. NIe wiem dokładnie, co, bo w tym momencie ja zająłem się już własnymi zakupami i uwagę miałem zajętą czymś innym, niestety jednak w pewnym momencie moja uwagę przyciągnął dobiegający zza pleców szczebiot:
- nie ma mięseczka, o jaka szkoda, a ja chciałam kotleciki nam na jutro na obiad zrobić, żeby mój misiaczek miał co jeść, ojej, co tu zrobić, to ja może mojemu misiaczkowi główeczkę [to nie jest ubarwienie, ona naprawdę to tak określiła] utnę i z karczku wytniemy i sami zmielimy, będzie prawie jak z byczka

Ja jestem niespotykanie spokojny człowiek, no zupełnie jak w tym filmie, jestem bardzo tolerancyjny i wiele zniosę. Ale w tym sklepie, jakbym miał gdzieś pod ręką swoją wierną piłę mech... TFU!!!!!, skup się pan!: ŁAŃ-CU-CHO-WĄ, jakbym przejechał po tej główeczce, jednej (zwłaszcza) i drugiej (przy okazji)... echhh....  WRRRRR!!!!!

Aż sobie piwo na uspokojenie nerwów kupiłem, nowy wynalazek, w butelce typu "granat", nazywa się "Lipcowe niepasteryzowane", browar Jagiełło z Chełmu (właśnie skończyłem pić, rewelacja!), niestety, rodzinka ustawiła się za mną w kasie, przy czym "ona" cały czas podśpiewując i cały czas tanecznym krokiem. Ale już byłem przygotowany, nerwy trzymałem na wodzy i usłyszawszy, że torebusie są potrzebne, nie złapałem za tego granata i nie posłużyłem się nim zaczepnie.



A na budowie? Byłem krótko, więc zająłem się różnymi dokrętkami. 
Jak na przykład uziemienie racka. To dość złożona instalacja, ponieważ z porządnym racku (a mój będzie baaaardzo porządny) powinien być cały system połączeń wyrównawczych. Szczegółowych zdjęć nie zamieszczam, bo i chyba nie ma po co, nie przypuszczam, żeby na muratorowym forum szybko się trafił drugi taki idio... yyy... no.... powiedzmy, hobbysta, jak ja i stawiał pełnego racka 42U w domu, a jeśli nawet się trafi, to i pewnie będzie wiedział też, co z nim zrobić.
W każdym razie, istotną częścią instalacji były takie oto oczka zaciskane specjalną praską (nieostra w tle) na końcach przewodów 16mm2



Osoby znające temat zauważą zapewne, że oczko jest zaprasowane przesadnie, cześć metalu jest wypchnięta i zaprasowana w formie języczka z boku. Jest to efekt ustawienia na prasie sztancy od średnicy numer mniejszej. Zrobiłem to celowo, ponieważ właściwa średnica przy tych konkretnych oczkach dała mi jakieś takie podejrzanie słabe zaciśnięcie, wolałem przesadzić niż zostać potem z oczkiem w ręku, bo się z kabla zsunęło.

Zrobiwszy cały  "grounding" (określenie z moich służbowych stron, oczywiście mógłbym napisać "uziemienie, ale "grounding" o ile mądrzej brzmi, prawda?  :wink:  )założyłem wreszcie na dnie racka podłogę:



Na zdjęciu oprócz wspomnianej podłogi widać również zasadniczy element opisywanego wyżej groundingu: lokalną szynę wyrównawczą (to miedziane, poziome na plecach racka).

Następnie... następnie chciałem sobie zainstalować wysuwaną półkę pomocniczą. Taki półko-stolik wysuwany w razie potrzeby, na którym można rozłożyć laptopa czy narzędzia, typowe rackowe akcesorium. Mam taką półkę, podobnie jak i mnóstwo innych rackowych komponentów uratowane z demobilu. I niestety, fakt, że owe rzeczy są z demobilu i zasadniczo są od sasa do lasa, właśnie się na mnie zemścił. Ten mój rack to strrrasznie stary model, od dawna już nieprodukowany, natomiast akcesoria mam młodsze i one niestety nie całkiem pasują. Znaczy, oczywiście, te które są mocowane po prostu za uszy, pasują świetnie, 19 cali to 19 cali, ale wszelkie półki, szuflady i tym podobne są mocowane nie do uszu, a do boków racka. I tu niestety ZPAS (producent) coś musiał namieszać, bo zarówno półka-podłoga, jak i półka-szuflada są za wąskie. O dobrych 15mm. I nie sięgają do boków ramy wewnętrznej...
Z dnem sobie poradziłem, dorabiając poprzeczki i całe dno wieszając na poprzeczkach, jest nawet lepiej, bo sztywniej, natomiast z tą szufladą mam problem, trzeba będzie jakieś przejściówki montażowe wyrzeźbić. Niestety nie chodzi tylko o tą szerokość (wtedy by wystarczyły trochę dłuższe śruby i tuleje dystansowe), ale również rozstaw otworów jest troszkę przesunięty, więc rzeźba będzie większa. Ale zrobi się! NIe takie rzeczy się robiło! 

Kolejna sprawa - poprawki na więźbie. Zrobiłem je w końcu sam, bo robota niewielka, a umawiać się kolejny raz z dekarzami szczerze mówiąc już mi się nie chciało. 
Jedno z okien po poprawkach (zrobiłem dziś dwa, kolejne dwa jutro):



Widok ograniczony do zasadniczej rzeczy: przedłużona podpora wymianu (we wcześniejszym którymś wpisie widać widok całego okna, tam można zobaczyć, jak to wyglądało bez i o co chodzi) i na boku krokwi nabita dodatkowa deska wzmacniająca (oczywiście obcięło, nie widać, bo szanowne forum wie lepiej, jakiej szerokości fotografię wstawiać).

I to na dzisiaj wszystko. Ciąg dalszy jutro!

J.

----------


## chris_w

> Szczegółowych zdjęć nie zamieszczam, bo i chyba nie ma po co, nie przypuszczam, żeby na muratorowym forum szybko się trafił drugi taki idio... yyy... no.... powiedzmy, hobbysta, jak ja i stawiał pełnego racka 42U w domu, a jeśli nawet się trafi, to i pewnie będzie wiedział też, co z nim zrobić.


Chłopie Ty to naprawdę jesteś zakręcony na punkcie tych kabli... ale pozytywnie. Rozdzielnia rzeczywiście jak do hotelu, szafa zresztą również.
PS Zostaw żonie szansę minimalnej interwencji w przypadku jakieś awarii i Twojej nieobecności (poprzez łopatologiczną użytkowość) ja tak zawsze robię przy swoich wynalazkach elektrotechnicznych (najlepiej jeden wyłącznik do wyłaczenia wszystkiego he,he  :wink:  )

----------


## Jarek.P

*Chris_w* - oczywiście, że jest w rozdzielni wyłącznik pepoż odcinający wszystko, sama rozdzielnia też ma już gotowe obrazkowe opisy, może pokażę je w tygodniu  :smile: 

A żeby była jakaś odmiana, dziś o kablach i o racku nie będzie nic. Absolutnie. Null, zero.

Pomalowałem sobie wreszcie warsztat. Sufit na kolor defaultowy, tym razem, po podkładówce malowało się jednak sporo lżej, nie trzeba było farby już tak wcierać, a i teleskopowy kij, z takim mozołem tydzień temu naprawiany, cały czas trzymał się kupy i nie robił już żadnych niespodzianek. 
Pomalowawszy sufit, przeniosłem się na ściany. Kolor - Wyjątek się zaczął dopytywać, czy to jest zielony gloszek. De facto jest to jakieś cudactwo w stylu "soczyste winogrona" czy jak to tam marketoidy nazwały, ale oczywiście wytłumaczyłem Wyjątkowi, że on jest facet i dla niego  jest to zielony i koniec. A czy zielony groszkowy, czy zielony butelkowy, to niech się dziewczynki zastanawiają. A i że różowy to jego wróg najgorszy. W końcu trzeba uczyć dzieciaka. Od małego...

Na zdjęciu - niżej podpisany, w bereciku z antenką, ten na pierwszym planie. Na drugim - Dżin jakiś chyba z tego pocierania kubełka z farbą wyszedł...



Oczywiście, nie było siły, jak zacząłem malować, przyleciał Wyjątek z kawałem styropianu i obwieścił, że on też będzie malował



Udało mi się wyperswadować mu malowanie ścian i zbliżanie się do farby, stanęło na tym, że z kawałków styropianowego opakowania od kotła zrobił sobie wózek widłowy i jeździł nim po okolicach, wydając przy tym dźwięki nie wózka widłowego, a raczej solidnego transportera. Opancerzonego. Tak na oko, z czasów Pierwszej Wojny Światowej.

Skończywszy malowanie, złożyłem rzecz wielką: Pierwszy Mebel Kupiony Na Nowy Dom. Coś, co pokoleniom przyszłym się na zdjęciach będzie trzęsącą ręką, w ramach starczego opowiadania w nieskończoność tych samych historii pokazywać i tłumaczyć znudzonym wnukom, że to był pierwszy mebel, jaki Babcia z Dziadkiem tu do tego domu kupili. Był to...

...


... (odstęp dla podkreślenia powagi sprawy)


...


REGAŁ WARSZTATOWY!



Na zdjęciu Wyjątek w trakcie bardzo zaangażowanej pomocy przy składaniu wyżej wymienionego. Pomagał co sił i aż dziwne, że po tej pomocy ma wszystkie palce i żaden niepołamany, bowiem pomoc jego polegała głównie na łapaniu z okrzykiem "ja ci potrzymam" elementów dokładnie w miejscach, w które ja młotkiem waliłem. Gumowym, ale solidnym...

Pokój warsztatowy w całej okazałości, w tle: MEBEL. Spocznij!



Tak w ogóle, jak już przy urządzaniu wnętrz jestem... jest to temat, do tej pory poważnie zaniedbywany w naszym dzienniku. Inne dzieniki, jeszcze na etapie dziury w ziemi będąc, połowę dziennikowego miejsca poświęcają na designerskie wizualizacje kuchni, łazienek, płytek podłogowych i wazoników do salonu, a my? Kable w kółko i kable. I rury. I kuna. Mać. Najwyższy czas nadrobić.

Proszę bardzo: jadalnia:



Proszę zwrócić uwagę na ceratę na stole jadalnym, to jest owoc dłuugich poszukiwań mojej małżonki.  W tle na parapecie - mój tymczasowy stół warsztatowy do prac drobnych. Wraz z typowym dla mnie porządkiem na nim.

Kuchnia, widok na blat roboczy:



W tle, pod ścianą, złożone póki co na pryzmę łóżko polowe mojego Brata, jedynie dla niepoznaki wyglądające na styropian FS15, 150mm. A na ścianie nad blatem: tablica ogłoszeń. Na niej w prawym dolnym rogu Książka Skarg i Wniosków wraz z długopisem. 

I jeszcze raz kuchnia, widok na samą płytę grzejną, supernowoczesna:



Obok płyty można się poinspirowac designerską podstawką pod patelnię. Chętnym zdradzę tajemnicę, że Ytong takie robi, a wzorek na powierzchni powstaje przy cięciu szlifierką dachówki w bezpośredniej bliskości.

I to by było na tyle na dziś. 
A na koniec dzisiejszego odcinka kolejne zwierzątko z licznie pojawiających się w naszym lesie:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Chudoba zostawiona odłogiem marnieje...

No ale co zrobić, rodzina (i to własna, najbliższa), świentom jest, choć raz na dwa miesiące odwiedzić wypada, w związku z czym ostatni weekend w całości został poświęcony nie na prace budowlane, a własnie na takie odwiedziny.

Skutki (oprócz zadowolonych z wizyty wnuczków moich rodziców, Wyjątka obwieszczającego wszem i wobec, że on to by nie chciał do przedszkola, on to by tutaj u dziadków najchętniej został, bo tutaj jest się w co bawić i tak fajnie jest) - jak widać. Dziennik z pierwszej strony spadł w jakieś czeluście forumowe, o pierwszym miejscu w rankingu w zasadzie mogę już zapomnieć (na chwile obecną strata -5 do lidera), na budowie pewnie myszy z kuną się ganiają, robota stoi odłogiem... i tyle.

Ale, oczywiście, nie może być tak, żeby nic o budowie, coś zawsze się znajdzie. Ot, choćby takie grzejniki. Wg wstępnych założeń miały to być blaszaki Purmo. Projekt grzewczy zrobiłem osobiście za pomocą ściągniętego ze strony Purmo programiku o wdzięcznej nazwie "Szybki Dobór Grzejników", wyniki konsultowałem po wielokroć z fachowcami (m.in. tu na forum) i niby wszystko było jasne, ale jak przyszło co do czego, oczywiście zaczęliśmy robić zamieszanie. 

Po pierwsze, w kibelmarketach zaczął się już sezon grzewczy i promocja na grzejniki goni promocję. M.in. jest spory wysyp grzejników aluminiowych. Które, jak już zdążyłem doczytać są troszkę bardziej uciążliwe eksploatacyjnie (głośne są), ale za to ładne, skubańce. I, jak z małżonką wspólnie ustaliliśmy, w salonie będziemy mieli zamiast popularnych blaszaków, takie oto cudeńka:



Pozostałe - zostają blaszaki (i łazienkowe oczywiście), ale tu też nie może być tak prosto. Bo niby blaszaki, to blaszaki, wszystkie takie same, ale przypadkiem całkowitym przeczytałem o nowości: grzejnikach Kermi, tym różniących się od popularnych blaszaków, że płyty nie są w nich łączone równolegle, a szeregowo: najpierw jest grzana płyta frontowa, a dopiero wodą z niej jest zasilana płyta tylna. Brzmi to całkiem sensownie, dlatego stwierdziliśmy, że bierzemy!
I super. Komputer w łapę, "memory, find" (kto nie zna kanonów kina polskiego - ma pecha), www.alledrogo.pl i szukamy. Znaleźliśmy, tanio, blisko, więc oczywiście wdrażam inwestorską procedurę numero uno: co zrobić, żeby było jeszcze taniej? Podstawowy sposób: spytać, jaka będzie cena przy dostawie grzejników na cały, niemały dom i czy przypadkiem nie byliby tak mili i nie przywieźli tego gratis. 
Procedura powyższa sprawdzała się dość niezawodnie, z rzadka się słyszało, że cena jest już bardzo niska i nic z tego, ewentualnie, że transport realizuje firma zewnętrzna, im się płaci oddzielnie i niestety trzeba płacić (np. Sirbud tak nam mówił). 
Znaleziony przeze mnie tani dostawca tychże grzejników Kermi,  "Taniałazienka" rzucił mnie jednak na kolana. Podstawowy dla mnie grzejnik V22 600x1200 na ich aukcji kosztuje 488zł. Piszę do nich zapytanie o to, ile by kosztowało zakupienie iluś takich grzejników, a do tego jeszcze paru innych. Liczę oczywiście na jeszcze troszke większy rabat. Tego samego dnia jednak dostaję elegancką wycenę, w której owe grzejniki mają cenę jednostkową....
.
.
.
.
.
proszę usiąść, jeśli ktoś stoi
.
.
.
.
*751*zł/ szt.

Od razu odesłana do nich odpowiedź z zapytaniem, czy to żart, czy błąd pozostaje bez odzewu. Dziś więc do nich zadzwoniłem, dowiedziałem się, że ktoś musiał się pomylić, drugiego maila nie otrzymali i mam go wysłać jeszcze raz. Wysłałem. Błyskawicznie dostałem odpowiedź, że ktoś podliczył cenę innego grzejnika, cena będzie taka jak z allegro. Znów odpisuję z pytaniem, że super, ale co z cenami pozostałych pozycji, równie absurdalnymi w pierwotnej wycenie? Póki co cisza...


Na budowie byłem jakoś w zeszłym tygodniu po pracy, zrobić nie zrobiłem właściwie nic, bo perspektywa bycia sławnym z powodu druku fragmentów Dziennika w Muratorze na tyle mi zakręciła w głowie, że większość czasu poświęciłem na robienie fotografii domu pod różnymi kątami, ale jedną rzecz trzeba odnotować. 

Pierwsze drzwi wewnętrzne! Znalezione jesienią zeszłego roku na... no nie, nie napiszę, gdzie je znalazłem i skąd zabrałem, powiedzmy, że komuś były już niepotrzebne i mogliśmy je dzięki temu zabrać. Przestały całą zimę w domu (wtedy były to jeszcze normalne, białe drzwi), potem dzielnie, choć ze sporym uszczerbkiem na zdrowiu przeżyły najazd ekipy tynkarskiej i obecnie w charakterze inwalidy wojennego dostąpiły zaszczytu bycia powieszonymi na miejscu (oczywiście nie docelowym, kiedyś zawisną tu troszeczkę ładniejsze drzwi):






J.

----------


## Jarek.P

To jeszcze raz ja, Jarek.P. Bo w tygodniu nie pisałem, bo byłem... no leniwy byłem, poza tym na budowę bez aparatu pojechałem, a tekst bez zdjęć jest... no nudny jest!

Z nowości - w warsztacie właściwie jeszcze tylko jakiejś podłogi brakuje i drzwi wewnętrznych i będzie można go traktować jako ukończony. Pojawiają się w nim np. gniazdka, te nietypowe:



Wyżej: gniazdko siłowe, czeka sobie na jakąś obrabiarkę większego kalibru, która kiedyś tam być może stanie. Niżej: gniazdkoszufelka od centralnego odkurzacza - taki fajny kombajnik, który jest normalnym gniazdkiem umożliwiającym podłączenie rury centralnego odkurzacza, a jednoczesnie po  przesunięciu klapki w dół (czy też do góry  nie pamiętam w tej chwili) zaczyna ssać tym kanałem od podłogi, np. wszystko to, co się miotłą tam podmiecie. W warsztacie myślę, że idealna sprawa  :smile: 

Za winklem jest wejście do piwniczki. Jeszcze bez futryny. A w piwniczce - ściany już nie z równiutkim tynkiem, a wyklejone styropianem i zaciągnięte klejem na siatce. Właśnie się zastanawiam, czy wyrównać to gładzią gipsową, czy wykleić jakimiś najtańszymi promocyjnymi płytkami.
Za to elegancka piwniczna oprawa oświetleniowa i kolejne siłowe gniazdko już są:

 




Jako przerywnik - ciekawostka. 

Nasza ogólnobudowlana lodówka, dożywająca swych dni na naszej budowie jako lodówka zastępcza. 
I jej zawartość, niezwykle mile mi się kojarząca, kiedy bowiem patrzę do wnętrza lodówki, lata młodości mi się przypominają, ów najpiękniejszy okres mojego życia, spędzony w Łodzi, w akademiku Politechniki Łódzkiej. I łezka w oku mi się kręci, co na to zdjęcie spojrzę...



Kolejna drobnostka, która jakoś nie mogła się doczekać realizacji - połączenie wylotu głównego pionu kanalizacyjnego z dachówką z kominkiem wentylacyjnym. Kiedyś pokazywałem smętnie zwisającą słoniową trąbę z tej dachówki, obecnie owa trąba jest już w należnym jej miejscu:



I wreszcie... hehe, dawno juz o szachcie instalacyjnym i o kablach nie było, prawda?  :wink:  No to proszę:



Zapewne forumowy skrypt utnie to zdjęcie z boku w jakimś idiotycznym miejscu, w każdym razie jest to sam szczyt szachtu, już na nieużytkowym poddaszu, gdzie szeroka pionowa drabina kablowa zmienia się w wąską drabinę rozprowadzającą przewody po płycie )OSB), która posłuży za podstawę montażową do np. osprzętu telewizji kablowej. Na zdjęciu widać jeszcze pionową drabinkę prowadząca wgłąb szachtu, wprost do racka serwerowego, narożnik jego kapelusza też tam w dole jest widoczny.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze raz, z ciągiem dalszym, bo się nie zmieściło.

Plany życiowe z sygnaturki dziś bowiem były realizowane. 
Ale nienienienie, nie to, spokojnie, my nie króliki, o drzewa chodzi. Kolejne co prawda, ale te miały być szczególne, bowiem kupiliśmy je sobie nawzajem na rocznice ślubu i wsadzane były z myślą o przyszłych pokoleniach, które siedząc sobie w cieniu rozłożystych starych drzew będą wspominać, że ten z lewej to prapradziadek zasadził,  a ten z prawej to praprababcia. Co prawda z racji wybranego gatunku drzew o wiele bardziej prawdopodobne są mamrotania pod nosem na wszechobecne drobne igiełki, klnięcie jakichś przyszłych synowych w temacie, co za idiota sadzi tuż przy domu takie brudzące drzewa, ale co tam! Po nas choćby potop! Niech się gówniarze martwią potem, jeden z drugim...  :wink: 

Małżonka sadząca swojego modrzewia:



I mój, przypadkiem całkowitym w cały komiks rozwinięty.

Początek pracy, w tle oczywiście Nadzór Wyjątkowy:



Dopieszczanie dołka:



I zasadnicza chwila. Idea była taka, że każdy swoje drzewo sadzi sam, ale oczywiście nie mogłem się opędzić od pomocy.



- Kierowniku, dobrze zasypane?



- Eeee, facet, tu żeś spier... źle zrobił!



I wreszcie zrobione:



Oba drzewa w całej okazałości:



Oczywiście, personalizacja nastąpiła od ręki. Drzewo małżonki (prawe) jakieś mniejsze, moje za to (lewe) natychmiast krzywicy dostało i wygięło się w "S", tu garb, tu brzuch piwny, ech.....

Trzeba było przeciwdziałać:



A i na koniec jeszcze: takie sobie zdjęcie naszej chałupki:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z własnymi zboczeniami, przynajmniej póki nieszkodliwe, podobno nie należy walczyć, bo tylko do niepotrzebnych stresów i frustracji to prowadzi. 
Tak, w każdym razie twierdzą specjaliści. A taki specjalista, to zwykle jest nie byle kto, tylko jakiś mądry gość... 

A mądrzejszych trza słuchać, nie?

W każdym razie... pogodziwszy się z tym, że normalny to ja nie jestem, w związku z czym mój dom, przynajmniej w zakresie instalacyjnym też będzie daleki od normalności, bo... bo tak! , uległem pokusom i przewody od alarmu schodzące się cuzamen [1] do kupy  nie przewidziałem do wprowadzenia wprost do centralki alarmowej, jak to zwykle bywa, a zacząłem je rozszywać na klasycznej telekomunikacyjnej głowicy KRONE:



Kiedy wyciągnąłem ze szparagałów korytko do mocowania łączówek, co prawda mało nie doszło do katastrofy, ponieważ Wyjątek uznał, że jest to parking, zaparkował w nim ileś samochodów i generalnie nie było mowy o zabraniu mu tego, ale na szczęście udało się zadziałać specustawą i wywłaszczyć w imię interesu publicznego. 
Obecnie są tam rozszyte na łaczówkach jedynie linie niezbędne do funkcjonowania tymczasowego budowlanego alarmu, widać zresztą też tymczasowe połączenia, resztę rozszyję z czasem, robiąc alarm docelowy. 

A wspomniany tymczasowy alarm budowlany... o alarmie konsekwentnie nie piszę zbyt wiele, z przyczyn chyba oczywistych, ale samą centralkę pokażę, nie odmówię sobie przyjemności, bowiem jest to swego rodzaju dzieło sztuki. O, proszę:



Jest to minicentralka, złożona z elementów kosztujących w sumie jakieś 300zł, a funkcjonalnie ma wszytko to, co wypasione, profesjonalne  urządzenia
za kwotę o jedno zero większą.  Nawet, jak uważni zauważą na zdjęciu, powiadomienie GSM ma!

Obok centralki widać samochodową syrenę alarmową kupioną na wyprzedaży za 10PLN, będzie z niej znakomity sygnalizator wewnętrzny, również w alarmie docelowym.

I na zakończenia... jesień już jest na całego, grzyby się podobno w lasach wysypały. U nas, niestety... ani śladu wcześniej licznie rosnących jadalnych grzybów, znalazłem jedynie niezliczone zagony purchaw (gdybym je zebrał, było by spokojnie parę kilogramów), dwie chyba kurki (ale z uwagi na "chyba", nie ruszałem) oraz takie cudo:



Cudo rok w rok wyrasta w tym samym miejscu, a ponieważ konsekwentnie nie zrywamy, to i się odradza. W tym roku jest na tyle okazała już w taki, zwiniętym stadium, że przypuszczalnie rozłożywszy się będzie ogromna  :smile:  W tym roku też chyba jeszcze jej odpuścimy, ale w przyszłym,kiedy już tam będziemy mieszkać... oj, chyba pójdzie w jajecznej panierce na patelnię...

J.


[1] - to okropne niemieckie słowo na pewno się pisze inaczej, ale j. niemiecki jest jedną z większych moich zmór życiowych i nie mam zamiaru dochodzić, jak się to pisze i czy dobrze. Co tam, najwyżej czytująca niniejszy dziennik moja ciocia, germanistka powarczy sobie pod nosem, apopleksji na pewno nie dostanie, ponieważ miała "przyjemność" przygotowywać mnie do egzaminu z niemieckiego i skoro wtedy ani mnie nie zamordowała metodą przepiłowania ośrodka językowego w mózgu za pomoca tępej strony noża, ani sama nie padła trupem na miejscu, to i teraz da rade  :Lol:  
Dla pełnej jasności, o czym piszę, dodam tylko, że ów egzamin zaliczyłem za ósmym podejściem, a zaliczenie brzmiało: "Panie 'P.", pan da wreszcie ten indeks, bo ja na pana już patrzeć nie mogę!". Nic na to nie poradzę, że język naszych tradycyjnych wrogów ugruntował mi się jedynie w zakresie wyniesionym z filmów mojego dzieciństwa, obecnie na szczęście mało przydatnym, a jedyne, co od tamtej strony mi do umiejętności w tym zakresie doszło, to umiejętność zamówienia sobie kolejnego piwa w niemieckiej knajpie. I wystarczy!

----------


## Jarek.P

Kania owszem, pięknie urosła, ale w całej okazałości była w środę, kiedy niestety nie miałem aparatu. Dziś niestety była już na tyle skapciała, że nie ma się czym chwalić.

Pojechaliśmy dziś z małżonką "na salony". Teoria była taka, że poinspirujemy się, może jakieś promocje się trafi... ale gdzie tam. Ja, owszem, inspirowałem się glazurą ścienną udającą skórę na ścianie, taką pikowaną, z guzikami, cena - jakies dwieście parędziesiąt PLN za metr kwadratowy, czy też nawet bardzo ładnymi płytkami kosztującymi prawie 600 (*sześćset*) zł/m2, żona zaś oglądała sobie jakieś płytki nawet z cenami odrobinę bliższymi ziemi, ale i tak dwa razy droższymi niż to, co chcemy na nie wydać.
Ech, gdzież się chamstwu pchać na salony... do hipermarketu marsz, w promocjach buszować!  :Lol: 
A na poważnie - jakie salony, takie i "chamstwo"  :wink:  Tyle dobrego, że odkryliśmy wreszcie, z czego będzie nasza podłoga w salonie. O, z czegoś takiego (ta niżej):



Nazywa się to "doussie" i kolorystycznie chyba najlepiej trafia w kolor naszych okien. Jeden tylko problem przy okazji wyszedł. Robiąc wylewki miałem na uwadze fakt, że salon=deska podłogowa, parkiet lub panele drewniane, reszta świata (ta przylegająca) - terakota, a ponieważ cała ta drewniana kołomyja zwykle wychodzi gdzieś ze 2cm gruba, to  i nakazałem zrobić wylewki w salonie 5mm niżej względem reszty. No bo: parkiet porządny to minimum 22mm, panel drewniany z podkładem też ze 20mm, deska... deska też myślałem że te 2cm będzie miała.
A tymczasem, jak się okazuje, dechy z drewna egzotycznego mają 15mm. I co? I duuuupaaaa..... W kuchni będzie terakota 8mm plus klej 5mm, razem 13mm, podczas gdy w salonie wylądują dechy 15mm i mamy (uwzględniając fakt, że wylewka w kuchni jest 5mm wyżej) 3mm różnicy... 
I tu muszę zasięgnąć języka u parkieciarzy, czy jest szansa na to, że deski klejone na kleju podskoczą choć z milimetr? Co prawda, jak stare przysłowie pszczó... TFU! tych, no, stolarzy mówi, że "klej najlepiej trzyma jak go wcale ni ma", ale tu nie ma siły, też się go przecież nakłada pacą grzebieniową i może choć tą odrobinkę wzniosu da się uzyskać? Wtedy klejąc płytki w kuchni mógłbym próbować robić to na cieńszym kleju i jakoś się wyrobić. Bo przecież kurcze, nie wyleję 3mm warstwy wylewki samopoziomującej! może są jakieś maty głuszące, jak do paneli, ale klejone do podłoża, a do nich klejone z kolei dechy?

Oglądaliśmy sobie dziś też i takie cudeńka, wreszcie na salonach bardziej nas godnych  :wink: 



Co dalej? Przygotowania do sezonu grzewczego w toku. Malowałem dziś ściany mające docelowo się znaleźć za grzejnikami. Bowiem, jak stwierdziłem, teraz to jest odrobinkę prościej zrobić, niż później, jak już będą grzejniki.



Podłubałem sobie też trochę przy "kabelkach" (grrrr, jak ja nie cierpię tego określenia!). Głowica Krone już w pełnym rozkwicie:



No i popodpierałem już do końca dach w miejscach sfuszerowanych przez wstawiaczy połaciówek, żeby nam się na głowy nie zawalił. Wstawiona jest dodatkowa podpora tego czarnego wymianu, a na krokwi z boku jest dobita deska wzmacniająca.



I to by było na tyle. Robiłem jeszcze rozdzielnię od oświetlenia ale zdjęć niet. Zapomniało mi się.

J.

PS:
Ach i zapomniałbym. Zając! Nie przymierzając! Spod nóg mi uciekł, kicając. I przez bramę na ulicę wypruwając.
Brama była z okazji naszego przyjazdu otwarta na oścież (znaczy siatka pełniąca role bramy była odciągnięta na bok), natomiast skąd on się na naszym terenie wziął wcześniej - o, to jest ciekawe pytanie. Musiał się skubaniec gdzieś pod siatką przecisnąć, miejsc, w których mógł to zrobić nie brakuje, ogrodzenie cały czas mamy mocno tymczasowe, pocieszające w każdym razie jest to, że w okolicy mimo licznych budów i cywilizacji coraz mocniej stukającej nam do drzwi, cały czas są jeszcze zające.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przyjechawszy dziś z całą rodziną na budowę, zastaliśmy w lesie za płotem (już poza terenem naszej działki) scenę niemalże rozczulającą. Proszę sobie wyobrazić: lasek, drzewa szumią, pomiędzy nimi błękitne niebo, na niebie chmurki jak owieczki na hali, słonko z góry świeci. W lasku trawka, ładna, zieloniutka. A na trawce... kocyk. Niebieski, równo rozłożony. Na kocyku zaś.... dwóch panów. 
Jeden sobie leżał i kontemplował wierzchołki, drugi zaś coś wił. Trudno było z daleka stwierdzić, co, ale jakiś sznurek miał w rękach i coś tym sznurkiem robił, co jakiś czas go wyciągając między rękami.

Widok był cokolwiek zdumiewający, głównie za sprawą "zawartości" owego koca (sami przyznacie, z osób leżących w ciepły dzień na kocyku w lesie można się spodziewać bardzo wielu zestawień, ale akurat nie takiego), dlatego budził nasza dziką ciekawość. Żona z wrodzonym sobie pesymizmem i umiejętnością odnalezienia najczarniejszej możliwości z dostępnych, zastanawiała się, czy oni czasem nas nie monitorują przed jakimś włamaniem, ja zaś wspominałem widziany przed laty dowcip rysunkowy przedstawiający siedzącą (w pozycji "siad!") krówkę na łące, obok krówki siedział obejmując krówkę jedną ręką za szyję chłopek w bereciku z antenką, oboje zapatrzeni w dal, całość rzecz jasna na tle zachodzącego słońca a nad nimi napis: "toleruj kochających inaczej!"

Sprawa się po kilku godzinach wyjaśniła. Otóż po drugiej stronie lasku trwały roboty ziemne, chyba przygotowanie do kolejnej budowy. I to robotnicy byli. Pracujący (!) przy owych robotach ziemnych, jakby ktoś nie zgadł  :Lol: 

A w naszym obejściu... grzybów jadalnych (tych klasycznych) konsekwentnie niet, za to kanie zaczęły rosnąc na potęgę. Na zdjęciu: kania numer cztery i w głębi numer trzy:



Do kompletu z kaniami - znów najazd jakichś szlachetnych motyli się zaczyna. Póki co w formie mało do motyla podobnej, ale to już zdaje się ostatnie chwile:



Wewnątrz domu zaś... niewiele się dzieje, ostatnimi czasy jakoś tak z czasem krucho było, ledwie udało nam się z mieszalnika farbę spróbować dobrac do salonu. Marki farby nie podaje, bo wobec obowiązujących na innych dziennikach budowy Tikkurilach, Bonduperszwarcach i innych, aż wstyd się przyznać, że my postawiliśmy na "dobre bo polskie" za 1/4 ceny wyżej wymienionych, wychodząc z założenia, że ściany się maluje na kilka lat, nie na resztę życia. Pierwsza próba chyba jednak za ciemna, będziemy kombinować dalej, kolor ten sam, ale z jeden albo dwa tony jaśniejszy będzie:



A jak już przy kosztach jestem.... jak nietrudno wiernym czytelnikom niniejszego dziennika zauważyć, jesteśmy już na etapie "wykończeniówki". Etap ten nazywa się tak wdzięcznie bynajmniej nie z powodu wykańczania domu, jak to by się niedoświadczonym budującym mogło wydawać. Wykańczanie w wykończeniówce jest o wiele bardziej wszechstronne i akurat dom w tym wszystkim to mały pikuś jest, wykańcza się przede wszystkim cała reszta. Kasa, inwestorzy, kasa, siły, kasa, zapał, kasa, resztki nieposiwiałych jeszcze włosów na głowie. No i kasa, bo nie wiem, czy o niej wspominałem.

Na tym etapie każdy grosz się już ściubi, kwoty, które wcześniej się lekką ręką wydawało na zasadzie, że "a, wywrotka piachu płukanego za 700PLN w tę czy wewtę, to przecież grosze", echhhh....

No i rozgląda się człowiek za każdym groszem na prawo i lewo. A tu okazji zatrzęsienie. Ot choćby na mojej poczcie, po wejściu na serwer, do takiego specjalnego folderu nie wiedzieć czemu nazywającego się tak samo, jak jedna amerykańska mielonka w konserwie, kiedy odsieję wszystkie oferty obiecujące mi powiększanie różnych części ciała, prawie oryginalne szwajcarskie zegarki, lekarstwa bez recepty (zwłaszcza te na literę V), czy tez 80% przeceny w delikatesach w Kwabongo, zostają ot choćby takie niesamowite okazje:

Darowizny od. Siostra Rita David.
Jestem pani Rita David z Kuwejtu. Jestem zonaty z Mr.Williams David , który pracowal z ambasady Kuwejtu w Wybrzezu Kosci Sloniowej, na dziewiec lat przed smiercia w 2004 roku. Bylismy malzenstwem od jedenastu lat bez dziecka. Zmarl po krótkiej chorobie, która trwala tylko cztery dni.
Przed smiercia oboje nowo narodzonym chrzescijaninem. Od jego smierci i podjela decyzje o nie ponownie wyjsc za maz lub sie dziecka poza moim domu malzenskich, które w Biblii jest przeciw. Kiedy mój zmarly maz zyje on zlozony sume 2 $. 5 mln EUR (dwa miliony pól miliona dolarów zjednoczonej panstwa) w banku tutaj w Abidzanie na koncie przejsciowym.
Obecnie fundusz jest nadal w banku. Ostatnio mój lekarz powiedzial mi, ze mam powazne choroby, która nie jest problem raka. Ten, który najbardziej mnie niepokoi to mój skok na wypadek choroby. Znajac mój stan i postanowil darowac tego funduszu do kosciola lub indywidualne, które beda korzystac z tych pieniedzy i tak zamierzam polecic tutaj. Chce kosciola, które beda korzystac z tego funduszu do domów dziecka, wdów, propagowanie Slowa Bozego i ze daza do domu Bozego, zostaje zachowana.
Biblia sie nam zrozumiec, ze blogoslawiony strony, ze daje. i podjal decyzje, poniewaz ja nie ma zadnych dzieci, które beda dziedziczyc te pieniadze i moich krewnych meza nie sa chrzescijanami, a ja nie chce, aby moje starania meza do wykorzystania przez niewiernych. Ja nie chce sytuacji, gdy srodki te zostana wykorzystane w sposób bezbozny. Dlatego ja jestem podjecia takiej decyzji. Nie boje sie smierci, wiec wiem, gdzie bede. Wiem, ze mam zamiar zostac na lonie Pana. Exodus 14 vs 14, ze Pan bedzie walczyl moim przypadku i ja posiada mój pokój.
Ja nie potrzebuje polaczenia telefonicznego w tej kwestii z powodu mojego zdrowia stad obecnosc moich krewnych meza zawsze jest wokól mnie i nie chce im o tym rozwoju. U Boga wszystko jest mozliwe. jak tylko otrzymam odpowiedz i dam ci kontakt banku tutaj w Abidzanie. Chce Cie i zawsze do kosciola modlic sie za mnie, bo Pan jest moim pasterzem. moim szczesciem jest to, ze zylem zyciem godnym chrzescijaninem. Ze kto chce sluzyc Panu musi mu sluzyc w duchu i prawdzie. Prosze zawsze modlitwa przez twoje zycie.
Skontaktuj sie ze mna poprzez mój adres e-mail aby uzyskac wiecej informacji, opóznienie w odpowiedzi da mi pokój w zaopatrywaniu innego kosciola lub indywidualnych w tym samym celu.
Prosze mnie zapewnic, ze bedzie dzialac, jak i odpowiednio okreslone w niniejszym dokumencie.
Nalezy skontaktowac sie ze mna poprzez ten e-mail
Nadzieje na otrzymanie odpowiedzi.
Nadal blogoslawil w Panu.
Pozdrawiam w Chrystusie,
Pani Rita David.

Albo:

Yahoo International Lottery Organization
Office Address: 3 Rajdamnern Avenue
Bangkok Branch Office Bangkok
10200 Thailand. 
Yahoo! Mail announces you as one of the (5) Five lucky winners in the ongoing 15 Years Yahoo lottery Award of the New Year Held on 1st of September 2010.  
All 5, winning email addresses were randomly selected from a batch of 50,000.00 international emails each from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually, consequently, you have been approved for a total pay out of ONE MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS ( $1,000. 000.00 USD) This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have operational base.

I proszę bardzo. Tu dwa i pół miliona dolarów zjednoczonego państwa, tam milion dolarów zjednoczonych stanów, po prostu brać, wybierać... 

Z tego wszystkiego na normalne roboty niewiele czasu zostaje. 
Piwniczna podrozdzielnia od sterowania oświetleniem cały czas w rozsypce:



Czy też zaległe płytki podklejone pod zbiornikiem CWU. Robiąc fragment podłogi pod ten zbiornik wykleiłem tyle, żeby "na pewno" zbiornik się zmieścił. I oczywiście przeliczyłem się, jeden róg zbiornika wisiał w powietrzu. Musiałem teraz całość podnieść za pomocą klinów, oczywiście przy okazji ich zabijania uszczerbiłem sobie jedną z już położonych płytek, do klejenia zatem były dwie:



A i na ścianie widać jeszcze zamocowane profile UD do zabudowania tego narożnika gipskartonem. Może po niedzieli to zrobię...

A na zakończenie dzisiejszego, tak romantycznie rozpoczętego dnia na budowie, równie romantyczny widoczek, którym budowa nas żegnała:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Stelaż do ślepej ścianki w kotłowni w zasadzie już stoi:





Brakuje w zasadzie tylko poprzeczek, byłyby, ale sierotka Marysia zapomniała koszycz... yyyy... nitownicy zapomniała, a do skręcania poprzeczek wkrętami jakoś nie miałem śmiałości. Nie jestem specjalistą od  gipskartonów, więcej powiem: to jest pierwszy stelaż od GK, jaki w życiu robię, więc może czegoś nie wiem, sięnieznam, ale łby wkrętów jakoś mi strasznie odstają, jeślibym miał na to potem dawać płytę GK... wolę ponitować.


W podrozdzielni oświetleniowej zaś powstała wielka prowizora. Prowizora, dzięki której np. w kuchni dzieję się od dziś taki oto cud:



I proszę mi się tu nie śmiać ani nie krzywić, to zdjęcie ku pamięci przyszłych pokoleń daję, dzieci nasze i wnuki będą je kiedyś oglądać i słyszeć od nas: 
- o patrz, wnusiu, tak wyglądała żarówka 
I tu zapewne nastąpi straszliwa konsternacja, a kochane wnuczątko, dotychczas świata za dziadkiem niewidzące, nagle zacznie patrzeć na nas jak na jednego z owych ekozbrodniarzy, o których się w szkole uczyli niedawno, a którzy celowo dwutlenek węgla produkowali licytując się, kto więcej i kto ładniejszy smog ma u siebie, truli naszą matkę ziemię, a drugą, wolną ręką psikali w powietrze dezodorantami, rechocąc przy tym złowrogo, żeby dziurę ozonową robić.

Ale do rzeczy, do rzeczy. Prowizorka. Wierni czytelnicy pamiętają zapewne zamieszczany tutaj jakoś wiosną projekt sterownika oświetlenia. I ja ten sterownik zrobię. For siur. Kiedyś. Jak tylko znajdę kilka wolnych wieczorów, w czasie których nie będę zasypiał na stojąco, czy miał marzenia choć odrobinkę aktywniejsze niż "uwalić się do góry bębnem z książką w łapie i nic więcej nie robić".
Póki co jednak... póki co sterownika nie ma, a oświetlenie najważniejszych stref domu nie może być bez końca realizowane przy pomocy lampy warsztatowej. Taka lampa co prawda swój urok ma, ale nie zawsze jest wygodna, niestety. Dlatego też... dlatego też miałem chyba jakiś przebłysk jasnowidzenia, kiedy wczesną wiosną robiłem instalacje i do wyłączników w kuchni, salonie i korytarzy, że prócz telekomunikacyjnych przewodów, którymi oświetlenie miało być sterowane docelowo, dociągnąłem (przynajmniej do tych newralgicznych wyłączników, nie do wszystkich) normalny przewód 4x1,5mm2. I teraz jest jak znalazł. Parę przekaźników bistabilnych i prowizora oświetleniowa jak ta lala:



I tylko wyłączników mi brakło, więc póki co, ku przerażeniu mojej małżonki, włącznik oświetlenia wygląda następująco:



Zapalanie i gaszenie światła (tutaj: kuchennego) odbywa się przez dotknięcie na momencik końcem zółtozielonego przewodu do wystającej minimalnie żyły w brązowym (informacja specjalnie dla elektrycznych purystów - tak, żółtozielony przewód jako wykorzystany niezgodnie z przeznaczeniem jest na drugim końcu oklejony niebieską taśmą, w tej puszce też będzie. Kupiony przeze mnie YDYp 4x1,5 niebieskiej żyły nie miał wcale, więc musiałem sobie jakoś poradzić).
Jeszcze ciekawiej jest obecnie w salonie. Tam bowiem jedno dotknięcie żyły do żyły uruchamia światło w jadalni, drugie: w salonie, trzecie - oba na raz, czwarte wreszcie gasi wszystko  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Wakmen

> ...Zapalanie i gaszenie światła (tutaj: kuchennego) odbywa się przez dotknięcie na momencik końcem zółtozielonego przewodu do wystającej minimalnie żyły w brązowym (informacja specjalnie dla elektrycznych purystów - tak, żółtozielony przewód jako wykorzystany niezgodnie z przeznaczeniem jest na drugim końcu oklejony niebieską taśmą, w tej puszce też będzie. Kupiony przeze mnie *YDYp 4x1,5 niebieskiej żyły nie miał* wcale, więc musiałem sobie jakoś poradzić).
> Jeszcze ciekawiej jest obecnie w salonie. Tam bowiem jedno dotknięcie żyły do żyły uruchamia światło w jadalni, drugie: w salonie, trzecie - oba na raz, czwarte wreszcie gasi wszystko 
> 
> J.


 Myślę, że na tym etapie bez problemu będzie jak przeznaczenie Twojego przewodu żółto-zielonego zamienisz na ten szary. Będzie troszkę "lepiej".
Śledzę Twój dziennik budowy z wielkim zainteresowaniem i uwagą. Powodzenia w kontynuacji budowy.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Myślę, że na tym etapie bez problemu będzie jak przeznaczenie Twojego przewodu żółto-zielonego zamienisz na ten szary. Będzie troszkę "lepiej".
> Śledzę Twój dziennik budowy z wielkim zainteresowaniem i uwagą. Powodzenia w kontynuacji budowy.


Właśnie szarego nie chciałem. Kluczowanie tych przekaźników odbywa się neutralnym, a szary zgodnie z normami jest fazowy, więc od neutralnego skrajnie odległy. Poza tym kwestia czysto użytkowa: na tym przewodzie mogę powiesić trzy przyciski wykorzystując trzy przewody fazowe i ten przerabiany z żółtozielonego neutralny, taki układ wydaje się mi bardziej logiczny.

A za miłe słowa - dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzieje się na budowie bardzo dużo i normalnie, pisałbym kolejne odcinki Dziennika pewnie co drugi dzień, jak nie nawet codziennie, niestety, moja mama złożona poważną chorobą w szpitalu się znalazła, przez co jakoś nie mam weny...

Żeby jednak zbyt dużych zaległości nie robić, to tak po kolei:

Zima idzie. 
Meteorolodzy przebąkują, że będzie wczesna, dłuuuga i mroźna. Co bardziej obrazowo się wysławiający meteorololololo twierdzą wręcz, że będzie to kolejna zima stulecia (która to już?). Ba, co tam meteorolodzy, ekoidioci nawet, przy wygłaszaniu swych idiotycznych teoryjek przestali już pierdzielić o globalnym ociepleniu, a zaczęli teraz mówić o "globalnych zmianach klimatu". Mającym słabszą pamięć przypominam (żona, Ty się nie śmiej pod nosem! Ja może i mam megasklerozę, ale pewne rzeczy pamiętam!), że na samym początku ekonagonki mowa była o globalnym oziębieniu klimatu i grożącej nam kolejnej epoce lodowcowej. Potem dopiero wobec faktów niezaprzeczalnych jak gdyby nigdy nic przestawili się na ocieplenie, teraz zaś nie chcąc wyjść na głupców (znów), dla bezpieczeństwa mówią po prostu o globalnych zmianach.
W każdym razie do zimy trzeba dom przygotować. I to już nie jest takie proste, jak rok temu, kiedy wystarczyła koza w salonie, deski w oknach i wypruty ze złomowanego masażera do stóp kabel grzejny na przyłączu wodociągowym. Teraz trzeba już dom ogacić do końca i jak należy ogrzać. 

W związku z powyższym zjawili się u nas poddaszowcy. I jak weszli, tak od razu zaczeli psuć eleganckie profile i tnąc je na kawałki zaczęli budować coś takiego:



Na zdjęciu pokój Wyjątka. Kierbud kiedy to zobaczył, zaczął się niemalże pukac w czoło i pyta poddaszowców: 
- a jak teraz wełnę tam wepchniecie?
- normalnie
- znaczy jak?
- a będziemy ucinać kawałki z rolki na szerokość między krokwiami i wsuwać między poprzeczki.
- a nie wygodniej byłoby kłaść wzdłuż i sznurować, a odpad upychać w dziurach?
- aaa... ale szefie, a czy tak, jak robimy, jest źle?
- no nie, ale....
- no to jak nie, to będziem robić po naszemu.
Przysłuchiwałem się dyskusji w charakterze niemego świadka, bo i po co się mieszać. Mnie interesuje, żeby wełna znalazła się na swoim miejscu i żeby dziury też były nią obetkane.

Kolejne zdjęcie: wykusz przy naszej sypialni, docelowo "kącik herbaciany". Jętki mają być widoczne, dziś je zresztą wstępnie szlifowałem.



Od samego ocieplenia jednak się cieplej nie zrobi, grzać trzeba. A żeby grzać, potrzebne jest paliwo. To akurat udało się załatwić na czas:



A jak już gaz był w domu, przyszedł czas na uruchomienie kotłowni:



I z trochę dalszej perspektywy, tak, żeby było widać manometry:



Jest ich (manometrów) bez liku (te i jeszcze jeden na obiegu CO) na moje wyraźne życzenie, po prostu, jak instalującemu moją kotłownię, forumowemu Rapczynowi tłumaczyłem, w porządnej, szanującej się kotłowni MUSZĄ być manometry i basta! Powinien zresztą jeszcze być rtęciowy termometr w stalowej obudowie z okienkiem i jeszcze jeden manometr na wylocie wody ciepłej ze zbiornika, tego akurat dziś mi brakowało.
A przewód malowniczo zwinięty na jednym z manometrów to prowizoryczne podłączenie czujnika temperatury zewnętrznej. Docelowo ma to przechodzić przez instalację niskonapięciową, której rozdzielnia jest jeszcze nie zrobiona (będzie w racku), a że podłączyć jakoś trzeba było - jest podłączone.
Aha - kocioł oczywiście będzie miał założoną obudowę, na zdjęciu jest zdjęta dla wygody po prostu.

Ostatnia rzecz, której brakuje do tego, żeby było ciepło - grzejniki. Te już zakładałem sam. A co! 
Oczywiście, podejścia porobione na etapie "przed wylewkami" w połowie przypadków miały się nijak do rzeczywistych wymiarów założonych grzejników, trzeba je było przesuwać albo odrobinkę, jak na zdjęciu poniżej:



Albo i całkiem spory kawał, jak np. w salonie, gdzie w ogóle nam się zmieniła koncepcja odnośnie rodzaju zainstalowanych grzejników i trzeba było kuć bruzdy pod rury, żeby je przesunąć w zupełnie nowe miejsca na ścianie (nie dużo, ale robota była i jeszcze potem będzie z powtórnym tynkowaniem tych bruzd).
Wróćmy jednak do grzejników. Ciężkie jak licho, a według producenta mają wisieć na takich oto dwóch plastikowych dynksach:



Nic, zaufałem, zobaczymy...

Brakuje nam jeszcze wszystkich grzejników łazienkowych i tym podobnych, zamiast nich są pozakładane bypassy - końce rur są zgięte do siebie i połączone przelotką PEX-PEX. Chińską, z castoramy. 
Kotłownia uruchamiała się pod moją nieobecność, przyjechawszy więc wczoraj na budowę od razu rzuciłem się biegiem, macać grzejniki, pokrzykując przy tym "cieeeepłooooo". I latałem tak od grzejnika do grzejnika, z wyżej wymienionym okrzykiem na ustach i miną jak u głupka wioskowego, który dostał lizaka, kiedy nagle złapałem za jeden z takich bypassów, gęba sama mi się rozwarła do:
- cieeeep..... o [biiip], co jest? Zimne? Dlaczego? 
Zimny pot mi spłynął po plecach, w wyobraźni ujrzałem już załamanego pexa gdzieś w podłodze pod wylewkami. Ale nic, macam dalej. Kolejny bypass - tez zimny. Następny - zimny. Z pięciu grzał bodajże tylko jeden. I tu już zacząłem się zastanawiać, że coś mi nie gra. Po pierwsze byłem bezpośrednio przy wylewkach, żadnych uszkodzeń rur nie widziałem, a jeśli nawet by były - dlaczego tak dziwnie, że tylko na te zakończone obecnie bypassami trafiło? Może te chińskie przelotki z castoramy przelotu nie mają? Może to były przelotki nieprzelotowe? Albo może jakieś korki miały, które powinienem zdjąć? 

Żeby nie przedłużać - wytłumaczenie było trywialne: powietrze. Instalacja świeżo napełniona, jeszcze nie w pełni odpowietrzona, na tych bypassach odpowietrzyć nie było jak, więc w każdej takiej pętelce stało sobie powietrze i to już wystarczyło do zaczopowania obwodu, woda sobie płynęła tam, gdzie łatwiej. Wystarczyło jednak zakręcić rozdzielacze na parterze, żeby na poddaszu silniejszy strumień wody przepchnął co trzeba, ta sama operacja uruchomiła grzanie i na bypassach parteru.

Dalej będzie o zwierzątkach. 
W deskach poszalunkowych zamieszkał sobie rudzik. Bardzo ładny, niestety nie dał sobie zrobić zdjęcia. Nie miała wyjścia natomiast sikorka, która absolutnie nieznaną mi drogą wleciała do wnętrza domu (okna pozamykane, musiała którąś z dziur między ociepleniem elewacji a deskowaniem dachu) i nie potrafiła się wydostać. Strachu mi napędziła, ale potem zrobiłem jej zdjęcie. Jedno tylko niestety i w dodatku niezbyt wyraźne, ale za to złapałem moment, jak pięknego "orła" robiła:



Żeby rzecz się nie powtarzała i przede wszystkim, żeby nasze zwierzątko futerkowe nie usiłowało się do nas zimą wprowadzać, zacząłem robić zapory przeciwkunowe:



Siatka - normalna podtynkowa, z dostępnych na rynku ma chyba najlepszy stosunek solidności do ceny. Ostra poza tym skubana bardzo, montując ją dzisiaj tak sobie zmasakrowałem opuszki palców, że teraz ledwo klawiaturę obsługuję, biedaczek, chlip... 
Rękawiczki? Próbowałem, ale mam standardowe wampirki, a w nich więcej czasu spędzałem na wyczepianiu się z siatki niż na samej robocie. Skórzane są potrzebne, a takich nie miałem.
Na zdjęciu widać też peszla prowadzącego do podbitki pod dach na zewnątrz domu. Położyłem taki peszel po każdej stronie budynku, będzie potem jak znalazł do przeciągnięcia przewodów do kamer, oświetlenia podbitki, czy choćby girland światełek bożonarodzeniowych, mikołaja na drabinie, wywiniętych z węża świetlnego reniferów na dachu no i oczywiście podświetlanego nadmuchiwanego śniegurka!
Montując dziś zresztą tego peszla musiałem sięgać poza zasięg mojej drabinki. A że większej nadal niet, trzeba sobie było jakoś radzić:



Ostatnia rzecz na dziś: kampania "a na jaki kolor pomalujemy..." już w pełnym rozkwicie, rozkręciła ją zaś praktikerowa promocja "Farby bez VAT" - nakupiłem farb pełniuteńki wózek, a teraz je dopasowujemy do poszczególnych pomieszczeń. Próbki? Sami sobie robimy:



Ściana po lewo od dziury kominowej jest jeszcze niewyschnięta, stąd ciapy, na prawo zaś są kolejne próbki farby rodzimej, rozcieńczonej białą 1:1 i 1:2, przy okazji widać, jakie są skutki niedostatecznego rozmieszania. Mieszałem łyżką, a że po wlaniu kolejnej porcji białej, było już troszkę zbyt pełno, nie wymieszałem dokładnie. W kubku wydawało się jednolicie, na ścianie wyszło koszmarnie...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili:

Wyjątek, przysłuchawszy się dziś mojej rozmowie z żoną na temat siatki Rabitza (w skrócie: chodziło o to, że siatka przeciwkunowa, którą kupiłem, nie jest, jak całe życie sądziłem, siatką Rabitza, tylko wg castoramowej nomenklatury "siatką budowlaną", a wg gógla "siatką Leduchowskiego"), przy okazji wieczornych ablucji zagaił rozmowę:
- Taaatooo, a jutro kupimy siatkę Labitza?
- nie, rozbieraj się.
- ale Tato, taka Labitza to się nam przyda na budowie
- ale już mamy kupioną, rozbieraj się
- ale jak taka Labitza to będzie Labitza i będzie na dachu?
- cooo??? Ech... rozbieraj się!.

My z żoną przynajmniej wiemy, o czym on mówi, ale jak gówniarz idzie potem do przedszkola i zaczyna do pani przedszkolanki nawijać o Panu od Kledytów owiniętym w siatkę Labitza, na któlego kuna naslała i o tym, że on, Wyjątek musi jeszcze zadzwonić do hultowni i zamówić faktuly, to ja wiem, że ona ma ileś lat doświadczeń z takimi Wyjątkami i zapewne nie takie opowieści już słyszała, ale mimo wszystko jej współczuję. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze o fuszerkach.
Ale nienienie, tym razem nie naszych, tylko cudzych. Jakoś tak przy okazji tych grzejników się parę fajnych kwiatków pojawiło i stwierdziłem, że warto pokazać.

Po pierwsze - Grzejniki. Każdy miał instrukcję montażu. Międzynarodową. M.in. polską. Przy czym polskie tłumaczenie chyba było również robione przez jakiś międzynarodowy zespół, mocno wspierający się słownikiem i może jakimś pamiętającym jeszcze polską mowę folksdojczem, albo przynajmniej przez tłumocza - humanistę, któremu było wszystko jedno, co tłumaczy i jak, "bo on sie przecież na tych wszystkich śrubkach nie zna".
W rezultacie - studiując instrukcję polskojęzyczną w pewnym momencie stwierdziłem, że [biiip], nic nie rozumiem i sięgnąłem po angielską. No bo jak ma człowieka nie trafić szlag, kiedy po długiej chwili zastanawiania się nad pozycją "10 zaworek" w tabeli z wymiarami montażowymi okazuje się, że jest to po prostu przetłumaczona na polski nazwa modelu grzejnika "10 Ventil"? Albo inny kwiatek: kotwa to wg tłumocza "konsola nawiercana"  :wink: 

Drugą pokazową fuszerkę miałem okazje oglądać przez okno, w czasie kiedy sąsiadowi parapety kleili. Zrobili to równo i (przynajmniej z daleka oceniając) porządnie, ale jedna rzecz mnie ubawiła. Robił gość parapet nad wykuszem i chciał osłonić przed upapraniem obróbkę blacharską tego wykusza. I osłonił:



Aż miło było popatrzeć, jak pan powoli i dokładnie klei pasek obok paska, z dokładnością niemalże parkieciarza układając kolejne bryty. Zajęło mu to z dobrą godzinę, zużyło zapewne całą rolkę taśmy malarskiej. Ale o ileż solidniej wygląda od przyklejonego w dwie minuty jednym paskiem taśmy kawała folii, prawda?  :wink: 

Muszę tylko sąsiadowi podpowiedzieć, żeby to cudo usunął w miarę szybko, jeśli  nie chce mieć takiej ozdóbki na tym wykuszu na stałe...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Poddasze się robi. Pokazała się nawet już wełna na pierwszych skosach:



Poddaszowcy póki co bez większych uwag, choć z jedną rzeczą mnie rozczulili. Robili drewnianą konstrukcję na strychu, która od góry ma być legarami do ułożonej tamże podłogi z desek (poszalunkowych, to ma być strych, nie salon), a od spodu konstrukcją nośną do fragmentów zabudowy poddasza. Na samym strychu poniewierało się trochę kabli pozwijanych w kręgi i rzuconych gdziebądź, zgodnie z zasadą: "na razie niech leżą, a jak się będzie robić tą podłogę na strychu, to pod podłogą się je przeciągnie w miejsca docelowe".
I wszystko fajnie, robienie tej podłogi w końcu zleciłem poddaszowcom, mi nie starczyło czasu, kabli więc nie miał kto układać, poddaszowcom nie zostawiłem w tej sprawie żadnych wskazówek. Skutek był taki, że tak, jak te kable leżały (a przypominam, leżały dość bezładnie i dość przypadkowo), tak układając legary porobili pod nimi przepusty, żeby te kable mogły leżeć dalej  :Lol: 

Ciekawe, czy gdyby na tym strychu leżała sobie dajmy na to martwa myszka, czy też w legarze zostałaby wycięta stosowna norka?  :wink:  Panowie ani chybi są tego samego sortu, co opisywani kilka lat temu w prasie drogowcy, którzy malując pasy na jezdni przymalowali również leżącego na asfalcie, raczej dwuwymiarowego już pieska  :smile: 

Ja zaś...
Ja z jednej strony cały czas ciągnę epopeję grzejnikową. I tu z doświadczenia od razu ostrzeżenie: uwaga na hipermarketowe ceny!!! Bo potwornie wręcz zdzierają. Sezon grzewczy (w sensie zakupów) w pełni i chyba na tym bazują, trochę towarów wystawiają na wabia po cenach konkurencyjnych, a cała reszta - zgrrrozzzzaaaa!!!! 200% przebicia cenowego to norma. Przykład? A proszę bardzo: głowica termostatyczna Schlosser w Leroju kosztuje 45zł, zawór do niej - nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale powyżej 30zł, powiedzmy 35. Razem:80PLN. Na allegro pierwsza oferta od góry z tematu "głowica schlosser": głowica w komplecie z zaworem: 46zł". Szukając po stronach typu "skąpiec" czy "ceneo" można znaleźć jeszcze taniej...

Na boku grzejników - wymęczyłem wreszcie stelaż do zabudowy ślepej ścianki w kotłowni:



Tamże spostrzegawcze oko dojrzy łączówkę, którą są sztukowane kable przecięte przy okazji montowania kotła. Druga strona już też podłączona (łączówki druga strona, nie kotła), całość w pełnej okazałości wygląda tak:



Pełna okazałość zapewne zostanie przez durny skrypt muratorowego forum obrabiający grafikę przycięta do jakichś 2/3 albo wręcz 1/2, informacyjnie więc dodam, że zdjęcie oryginalne przedstawia całą łączówkę z dziesięcioma polami.

Jak już przy elektryce jestem - skrzynka połączeniowa w garażu. Nie nazwę jej rozdzielnią, bo to by musiała być już piąta rozdzielnia w domu, a ileż można  (pozostałe cztery, to: główna, oświetlenia salon+kuchnia+hol+schody, oświetlenia naszej sypialni i czwarta: rozdzielnia rackowa do zasilania serwerowni i rozdziału obwodów "gwarantowanych", za UPSem). Skrzynka zaś stanowi zakończenie przewodów niskonapięciowych i energetycznych, które mają zasilać różności w okolicach bramowo-furtkowo-przeddomowych, ponieważ licho jedne obecnie wie, co to będzie, rzecz rozwiązałem tak, że w ścianie garażowej jest taka oto skrzynka z końcami przewodów dość uniwersalnych i mocno nadmiarowych, a od skrzynki na zewnątrz wychodzi sobie grubachny, 50mm peszel.Co będzie z czasem potrzebne, to się wciągnie, podłączy...



Dla równowagi z elektryką - odrobinka hydrauliki. Ponieważ przy okazji zabudowy skosów poddasza, poddaszowcy zabudują i stelaże kiblowe w łazienkach, trzeba je było wreszcie podłączyć. I tu znów kłania się kwestia robienia "dla siebie". Hydraulik pewnie by się nie chrzanił, tylko machnąłby w tym miejscu wężyk elastyczny w oplocie. Bo przecież jak świat światem, kible się podłącza wężykami. I jak świat światem, te wężyki potem szlag trafia, zwłaszcza, że co drugi jest montowany niezgodnie z zasadami (zbyt mocno zagięty, zagięty jakkolwiek, ale tuż za zaciskiem, bądź najczęstszy i najpoważniejszy błąd: skręcony), a wiadomo przecież że z praw Murphyego choćby wynika, że katastrofa taka się wydarzy nie w biały dzień i jak ktoś jest akurat w kiblu, tylko np. jak dom będzie zamknięty, a domownicy wyjechani na urlopie. A tu, w momencie kiedy taki wężyk miałby byc po podłączeniu obudowany gipskartonem, oklejony glazurą i zapomniany, w założeniach na wieki? Jak nic pękłby chwilę po zakończeniu fugowania płytek na tej zabudowie...
Na to oczywiście nie można było pozwolić, stąd w miejsce standardowego wężyka elastycznego, wężyk przeciwpancerny:



Ten, mam nadzieję przetrwa i tą glazurę w łazience i sam kibel. Jest to jednolity wytłok z rurki ze stali nierdzewnej.

I ostatnia rzecz: kupiliśmy płytki do holu. Klejone będą jakoś później, może na wiosnę, ale kupić kupiliśmy. Ponieważ centralna część holu będzie kwadratowa i kwadrat ten będzie podkreślony rampą świetlną na suficie, żona wymyśliła, że kwadrat ten jeszcze się powtórzy i na podłodze, na środku tej kwadratowej części dając inne płytki, niż pozostałe. Tak więc oprócz tych z szachownicą, które mają być na reszcie holu, zostało zakupionych dziewięć płytek nawiązujących wyglądem do tych planowanych w części jadalni i w kuchni. 
Znaczy tak to miało wyglądać w teorii. W praktyce zaś: Zamówilim dziewięć, zapłacilim za dziewięć, a jak w domu się okazało, odebralim osiem...

Oczywiście spróbujemy się o tą ostatnią płytkę upomnieć, ale póki co, żona wyłożyła w przedpokoju to, co mieliśmy:



Płytki na pierwszym planie będą na całości holu. Za nimi ów kwadrat z płytek. I dziura po płytce brakującej. I tu, uwaga uwaga:

******     KONKURS !!!     ******
Co wstawić w tym środkowym polu? 
- powtórzyć płytkę z reszty holu, tą w drobną kratkę
- uzupełnić brakującą inną płytką
- dać jakiś zupełnie inny dekor, np rozetę (jaką?)
- dać robiony na zamówienie ręcznie malowany kafel z napisem "Welcome", "Home sweet home", albo czymś w podobnym guście
- j.w. ale ze wspominanym niegdyś herbem rodowym (cały czas niewymyślonym)
- j.w. ale ze zdjęciem obojga inwestorów i datą
- coś innego.

Pomysły proszę nadsyłać dowolną drogą, dla autora rozwiązania, które nam się spodoba i zostanie zrealizowane przewidziana jest nagroda. Nie wiem, jaka, jakaś. Ot, choćby mój odręczny autograf wraz z dedykacją, na wychodzącym właśnie lada dzień listopadowym numerze Muratora, wraz z dodatkiem specjalnym, w którym znajdą się m.in. fragmenty tego właśnie dziennika wydane drukiem  :wink: 
Sam fakt wydania drukiem moich wypocin (mocno okrojonych fragmentów pierwszych wpisów jedynie, ale fakt pozostaje faktem, dwie gazetowe strony z tego im wyszły) wbił mnie w taką dumę i samozachwyt, że teraz już pierwszy kolegom "cześć" raczej nie mówię (nie to, żebym wcześniej jakoś regularnie pierwszy mówił, ale wcześniej jako krótkowidz, w dodatku wiecznie chadzający w stanie zamyślonym, po prostu znajomych nie zauważałem, a teraz zauważam i patrząc z góry, oczekuję na oddanie szacunku należnego), tak więc mój własny autograf w roli nagrody - tak, to będzie chyba dobre.  Wrodzona skromność mi nie pozwala na więcej  :Lol: 

A'propos herbu - nie pamiętam już, w związku z czym go kiedyś zacząłem wymyślać, ale planowałem wtedy użycie w nim wizerunku owego wiertła, nad którym się tu kiedyś tak zachwycałem. 
Otóż, niestety....
to wiertło....
... ono ....
... się wzięło...
... i ....
no WIDIA MU SIEM URWAŁA, BUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!

A takie dobre wiertło było, zawsze z opresji ratowało, zawsze pod ręką... Przywiercałem nim dziś profile do ściany w związku z robieniem tego wspominanego wyżej stelaża. I zwróciłem uwagę, że wiertło owszem wierci, jak wierciło, ale jakoś tak dziwnie. I kleszczy się w ścianie i w ogóle... Wyciągnąłem więc z wiertarki i oglądam, patrzę, a tam widii nie ma. Koniec wiertła wyrobiony na okrągło i samym żelazem wierciłem. Młotowiertarce z energią udaru 3J, przy tak niskiej średnicy wiertła nie przeszkadzało to w żaden wyczuwalny sposób, dziury wierciła normalnie, ale ponieważ takie wiertło bez pióra trochę jak gwóźdź działało, to i w ścianie się zakleszczało, po tym jedynie się zorientowałem. 

*Cześć jego pamięci!*

J.

----------


## navi

Proponuje lampę w podłodze, może to być np. podświetlany herb rodowy  :wink:

----------


## bajcik

w srodku: szklana tafla a pod spodem zatopiony w czystym piasku kamien wegielny w postaci tuby z nierdzewki (w srodku z przeslaniem dla potomnych). Na tubie wygrawerowany herb, jak juz zostanie wymyślony.  Delikatne podświetlenie mile widziane.

W herbie wyobrażam sobie kunę trzymającą w jednej łapce wiertło a w drugiej kabelek  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobre, dobre, podoba mi się Wasz tok rozumowania  :smile: 

Herb - rewelacja, choć Kunę bym chyba jeszcze posadził na tronie zgrzanym z rurek PP

J.

----------


## manieq82

.... na tronie zgrzanym z rurek PP, w klatce przypominającej do złudzenia męczoną przez kilka odcinków szafę rackową  :smile: 
Aha na smyczy ze skrętki czy jakoś tak ta kuna oby był symbol opanowania jej przez cywilizację....

dobra idę spać już, starczy  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, to skoro już o klatce mowa, to może nie bawić się w żadne herby, tylko pod tą szklaną płytą po prostu kunę w klatce wstawić? I najwyżej jakąś dyskretną klapkę w płytce obok, do wsypywania resztek z pańskiego stołu, żeby się zwierzątko nie zaśmiardło zbyt szybko?

W tym momencie zostałby tylko dłobiazg: złapanie kuny...

J.

----------


## manieq82

łuuuuu nie dasz rady?

----------


## Jarek.P

Maniek, Ty weź mnie nie podpuszczaj, tylko lepiej sam pokaż mi, jak się kunę łapie, w ostateczności może być nawet na przykładzie tej mojej...

J.

----------


## crab

Z przyjemnością przeczytałem dziś cały Twój dziennik (choróbka=dużo czasu) i szczerze gratuluję  :smile:  Ale odnośnie podłączenia zestawu podtynkowego - jeśli masz zgrzewarkę i całą instalację robiłeś sam to polecam rezygnację nawet z tego pancernego wężyka i podpięcie bezpośrednio pod rurkę oraz małą eskę dla kompensacji - chwila roboty a pewność większa. Tak mi zrobił doświadczony hydraulik. Powiedział, że nigdy w życiu nikomu by nie podpiął wężykiem. Resztę zrobiłem sam ale zrobienie rurek wolałem zostawić fachowcowi. 

Wyszło to tak:


Z ciekawostek w wc dociągnąłem pod zabudowę wypust ciepłej i zimnej wody (zaczopowane na stałe a nie zamknięte zaworami!) a także zasilanie (nie podłączone w puszce) tak gdyby kiedyś produkowali jakieś ładniejsze wc z bidetami i innymi fontannami (te dzisiejsze mi się nie podobają)

A i jeszcze jedno mnie natchnęło widzę, że masz stelaż grohe, tam te blaszki nie masz chyba wciśnięte do końca, one tam muszą naprawdę porządnie siedzieć, trzeba je na siłę czymś metalowym docisnąć (ja zrobiłem to trzonkiem młotka) . Ponieważ jedna w trakcie prac i obstukiwania mi wyskoczyła (!) to rozgiąłem końcówki tej blaszki na boki, wprawdzie w instrukcji tego nie ma ale pewność większa.

YHM czy można umieszczać zdjęcia w czyimś dzienniku budowy?

----------


## Jarek.P

*@crab* - dziękuję za miłe słowa i oczywiście nic nie mam przeciwko cudzym zdjęciom w moim dzienniku  :smile: 

I tak po kolei - wiesz, myślałem o tym, żeby te spłuczki podłączyć bezpośrednio, ale robiąc instalację nie chciałem, żeby odstawała od ściany, nie znałem zresztą wtedy dokładnej lokalizacji wyjść ze stelaży. Oczywiście, mogłem obciąć kolanka podejściowe i dogrzać podłączenia teraz, ale to już mi się wydawało za dużą robotą w porównaniu z instalacją tych pancernych wężyków. Twój hydraulik ma rację ze swoją opinią co do wężyków, ale opinia ta dotyczy wężyków w oplocie i z całą pewnością nie chodzi mu o takie, jak te moje, one są nie do za... zdarcia, powiedzmy, to nie jest gumowy wężyk w metalowej siatce, tylko lita rura z nierdzewki.
A na parterze robiąc wewnątrzstelażowe podłączenia do umywalki zrobiłem je z kawałków PEXa. Też nie do zdarcia, ale więcej chrzanienia, ta rura z nierdzewki o wiele prostsza w użyciu, a kosztowo (licząc pexa wraz z koniecznymi zakończeniami) wychodzi niewiele drożej.

Wypust ciepłej i zimnej wody przy kiblu, powiadasz? Hmmmm....



To jest nasza "prywatna" łazienka przysypialniana i podejście wody właśnie do niezamontowanego jeszcze na tej fotografii stelaża. Górne oczko jest do stelaża, a oba dolne to zimna i ciepła woda własnie na użytek słuchawki "bidetty" (takiej małej słuchawki prysznicowej z przyciskiem spustowym, specjalnie do "tych" celów). Tak, wiem, że są na odwrót (ciepła po prawo), nie chciało mi się tego już krzyżować, to i tak będzie w zabudowie GK, to podejścia sobie skrzyżuję. 

I co do blaszek wreszcie - wydaje mi się, że one są wciśnięte do końca, ale oczywiście sprawdzę to jeszcze, dzięki.

Pozdrawiam

J.

----------


## dixxl

Witam Jarku,
Ja w sprawie konkursu, ale chyba także, niech nawet zabrzmi górnolotnie, w sprawie spokojnej przyszłości Twojej rodziny.
Podpowiadałem już kiedyś w sparawie kuny. Borsuki, odgłosy, Niemki, krzyki itp. 
Mam więc chyba prawo zaproponować posadzenie na "dziewiątym" kaflu *borsuka*. 
Z braku półoswojonego, jak to było w obejściach domostw naszych pradziadków niechby zasiadł i elektroniczny.
Pozdrawiam
dixxl

----------


## Jarek.P

*@dixxl* - ale ten borsuk to w sensie, że namalowany, czy żywy? Albo może niekoniecznie żywy, ale w formie 3D w każdym razie? To ostatnie to raczej nie, to w końcu główny ciąg komunikacyjny w domu ma być, szkoda by było sobie o takiego wystającego z podłogi borsuka facjatę przefasonować... A idea mania żywego borsuka nie powiem, nawet mi się podoba, ale bydle chyba za długo na kaflu nie wysiedzi. Zostaje więc obrazek...

A do dziennika wracając:

*Yes!, Yes!, Yes!!!!* - chciałoby się klasyków zacytować. 
Albowiem wczoraj był ten wielki dzień. Dzień, od którego począwszy, wychodząc w kapciach do sklepu, przeciwsłoneczne okulary będę musiał zakładać i sztuczną brod... yyy.... no nie, sztuczną brodę to może niekoniecznie, do naturalnej się pewnie źle będzie trzymać, no ale płaszcz "prochowiec" z postawionym kołnierzem, przeciwłsłoneczne okulary i wbity na czoło kapelusz obowiązkowo. Wszystko po to, żeby tłumy fanów po autografy się nie pchały, paparazzi krępujących zdjęć do brukowców nie robili, blond wielbicielki z piskiem na szyję się nie rzucały, deklarując przy tym różne rzeczy, echhh... sława, sława....
Konkretnie: od wczoraj w kioskach można kupić listopadowego Muratora z dodatkiem specjalnym, w którym fragmenty niniejszego dziennika wydane są w formie papierowej  :smile: 



Na poważnie - jestem tam "jednym z dziesięciu", co najwyżej o tyle dodatkowo uhonorowanym, że wydrukowanym na całych dwóch stronach, reszta dzienników ma po jednej, z wyjątkiem jedynie NadiiArt i Netbeta, którzy mają półtorej, ale za to załapali się z początkiem na pierwszą stronę. Ale zawsze to miła pamiątka do pokazywania rodzinie. No i miło mi, że moją pisanine ktoś docenił. 
Wszystkim, którzy oddali na nasz Dziennik głos - DZIĘ-KU-JE-MY !!!  :yes: 

A teraz do rzeczy. Dziś bowiem nadszedł czas, żeby parę słów napisać o strrrasznie niedocenianym i pomijanym elemencie naszej budowy, jakim jest wspominana jedynie z rzadka i "przy okazji", było nie było pierwsza nieruchomość, jaka stanęła na naszej działce.
Nie, nie kibel. BARAKOWÓZ! Pojawia się na drugiej stronie dziennika wraz ze wzmianką, że się pojawia. I tyle. Potem już najwyżej jest o nim cośtam wspominane "przy okazji". A przecież oddał on nam nieocenione usługi. Mieszkali w nim murarze, potem dekarze, następni byli tynkarze (znaczy jeden nocował), wreszcie mój brat. A w międzyczasie legiony myszy, szczurów i czego tam jeszcze, o drobniejszym drobiazgu nawet nie wspominając. 

W momencie, kiedy postawiliśmy ten barakowóz na pustej jeszcze wtedy działce, to było jakoś niedługo po skradzeniu nam fragmentów ogrodzenia, martwiliśmy się że i on odjedzie. Martwienie przerodziło się wręcz w panikę w momencie, kiedy na drugi dzień po postawieniu barakowozu, przyjechawszy na działkę, zobaczyliśmy po jej drugiej stronie, na polnej drodze pod lasem, jakieś 20m od naszego ogrodzenia małą ciężarówkę ustawioną tyłem do naszej działki i kręcących się przy niej panów, którzy coś przy tyle tej ciężarówki robili, a chwilę po naszym przyjeździe wzięli i się zabrali. Oni oczywiście mogli tam robić cokolwiek, ale sęk w tym, że nie było tam nic, przy czym warto byłoby się zatrzymywać, nic nie zabrali z lasu, bo ciężarówka była pusta, śmieci żadnych nie zrzucili (sprawdzałem, nic nowego nie było), na siusiu - 50 metrów dalej mieli ładne krzaczki, tu zatrzymaliby się akurat przy najbardziej widocznym zewsząd fragmencie, poza tym ta ciężarówka tam musiała tyłem wmanewrować w ślepy fragment polno-leśnej drogi kończący się akurat na naszym płocie (nasza działka grodząc się przecięła jedną z licznych tam, zwyczajowo wyjeżdżonych dróżek), na samo siusiu trochę za dużo zachodu. A leżący obok barakowozu i z całą pewnością nieobecny tam wcześniej metrowy kawał kantówki, takiej w sam raz do wyważania antaby od drzwi, panikę ową pogłębiał. 
Z rzeczy wartych ukradzenia w barakowozie był wtedy szpadel i łopata i być może panowie zobaczywszy przez okno, co w nim jest zrezygnowali, a być może byli tam w zupełnie innych celach, tak czy tak jednak przedsięwzięte wtedy zostały środki ostrożności. Od demonstracyjnego i wymownego przyglądania się ciężarówce począwszy (tak, wiem, ale numerów nie mogliśmy dojrzeć zza płotu), na spuszczeniu powietrza z opon barakowozu skończywszy. Barakowóz ma dodatkowe stalowe podpory, które się opuszcza na ziemię i on stoi na nich, nie na kołach, liczyłem więc na to, że spuściwszy z kół powietrze postawię go na tych podporach na amen i jego ewentualna kradzież nie będzie już taka prosta.

Czy to był pomysł dobry, czy głupi - trudno powiedzieć, faktem jest, że barakowozu nikt nie ukradł. Murarze twierdzili jednak, że takich starych opon już się teraz nie napompuje, jak długo bez powietrza stoją. Wystraszony usiłowałem je napompować potem na powrót, jednak okazało się to nie takie proste. Nożna pompka z hipermarketu użyta do pompowania ciężarowego koła oczywiście była testowana, ale niestety w hipermarkecie nie było jak raz w sprzedaży galerników do obsługi tejże pompki, a bez pomocy galernika było to zadanie nierealne, spuchłem po kilkunastu minutach pompowania, a po kole nie było nawet widać specjalnej różnicy. 
Pożyczyłem od kolegi kompresorek, Taki badziew zasilany z 12V. Tym nawet szło, tylko strasznie mozolnie, po 10 minutach pracy kompresorek bowiem zaczynał śmierdzieć (Piotrek, jeśli czytasz te słowa - ja oczywiście przesadzam, on aż tak nie śmierdział, właściwie to prawie wcale, no taki tylko się lekko ciepły robił, tak ledwie ledwie, a ten zapach, to pewnie ta opona, taka stara i sparciała to i śmierdzi ruszona...), musiałem go wtedy wyłączać, czekać aż ostygnie i dalej. Trwało to bardzo długo, a i sam kompresor był słabiutki, więc podpompowanie było dość symboliczne, a i niestety jednego koła nie dałem rady w ten sposób napompować wcale, ponieważ  miał krótki kabel, a podjechać samochodem na tył barakowozu nie było jak.
Planowałem nawet zakup w Castoramie normalnego, dużego kompresora, użycie go i oddanie z powrotem do sklepu, ale jakoś nigdy nie było kiedy i tak sobie zszedł cały rok. 
Aż wreszcie... hosanna! Znaczy, ta... lodówka! Stara! Do wywiezienia na złom! A w niej: agregat. Sprężarkowy. Dobry. Po prostu skarb prawdziwy!
Agregat został z lodówki wycięty, wyposażony w kupiony w Castoramie odolejacz, szybkozłączkę i spiralny przewód ciśnieniowy (tak, wiem, wystarczyłby metr szlaucha, ale gdzie szpan wtedy?), do tego zestaw końcówek pneumatycznych z Lidla zawierający m.in. dynks do pompowania kół i jazda:



Pompowało się jak złoto, wszystkie cztery koła nabiłem przywracając im pierwotny kształt i do dziś wieczór przynajmniej (czyli po jakichś 4-5 godzinach) nie było widać, żeby powietrze schodziło. A kompresor oczywiście docelowo wyposażę w zbiornik ciśnieniowy, presostat, manometr... albo dwa...  :wink: 
Wydajność ten wynalazek ma mizerną, takie ciężarowe koło pompował około 20 minut jedno, ale ciśnienie jest za to w  stanie dać straszliwe. Manometr na dynksie do pompowania jest skalowany do dwunastu barów i te dwanaście barów (jak się wylot czymś zatka) sprężarka daje nawet nie zmieniając tonu pracy silnika. Więcej - nie miałem czym sprawdzić, ale korespondując z innymi doświadczonymi na polu lodówkowych kompresorów wiem, że powyżej trzydziestu barów pompuje bezproblemowo, dlatego presostat presostatem, ale robiąc do niego zbiornik muszę zadbać i o zawór bezpieczeństwa.
A'propos ciśnienia - jedna trudność się pojawiła: do jakiego ciśnienia się pompuje koła w osobówce wiem dobrze, ale w ciężarowym... za cholerę. 2,5 bara będące mniej więcej typowym ciśnieniem dla osobówki tutaj ledwie podnosiło sflaczałą oponę z gleby. Kształt mniej więcej normalny, jedynie lekko zniekształcony u dołu wychodził mi przy trzech barach, dopełniałem dla pewności do 3,5 bara, dalej się bałem. 

CDN

----------


## Jarek.P

CD:

Z innej beczki - poddaszowcy skończyli już izolować, dzięki nim poddasze ma obecnie taką piękną formę:



Zabudowali już też gipskartonem jedną lukarnę, niestety nie zrobiłem zdjęcia, ale może i dobrze, bowiem jako początek wyszło im kiepsko, w całości jest do zdemontowania i zrobienia od nowa, o czym w poniedziałek będę musiał im powiedzieć. Nie jest bowiem symetryczna (4cm rozjazdu), dodatkowo jedna z płaszczyzn (tych skośnych) nie jest równoległa ze ścianą, tylko "ucieka". Nic, będą poprawiać...

Ja zaś znów podłubałem sobie przy przewodach. Skończyłem garażową skrzynkę połączeniową:



I dociągnąłem do kolejnego etapu głowicę zakańczającą przewody alarmowe:



Muszę tyllko jeszcze jeden gniezdnik zorganizować, bo jak się okazuje, stuparowa głowica to mało, potrzeba jeszcze drugiej takiej samej, żeby rozszyć wszystko. Bo i mnożą się te kable jak opętane. Choćby dziś. Ani się człowiek obejrzał, a tu ni stąd ni zowąd, do każdego okna połaciowego dopełznął sobie taki przewodzik (prawy dolny róg okna), a jego drugi koniec gdzie? Ano na głowicę pójdzie...



A na poważnie - dociągnąłem go, żeby był. Jak czas pozwoli i wymyślę jak to zrobić, żeby nie szpeciło, dołożę do tych okien kontaktrony sygnalizujące fakt ich otwarcia, nawet nie do celów antywłamaniowych, a po prostu do sygnalizacji wychodzącym do pracy/szkoły domownikom, że okno niezamknięte w domu zostało. Wrzucenie magnesu w ruchomą część to nie problem, ale jak wyciągnąć z zewnętrznej strony framugi przewody - o tu jest zagwozdka. Niestety, trzeba było to zrobić przed montażem okien, ale dekarze przywieźli je i od razu wstawili, a ja wtedy jeszcze nie ogarniałem tematu kontaktronów na tyle, żeby o nich myśleć. A teraz trzeba będzie kombinować. I to szybko, bo lada chwila się glify zabudują gipskartonem...
A wolne pary z przewodu (4x2x0,5) - może kiedyś jakieś automatyczne rolety się dołoży?...

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Witam.
Czytam Twój dziennik Jarku i nie mogę się powstrzymać od poinformowania Cię że nie jesteś osamotniony w stosowaniu łączówek krona do włamaniówki od kilku miesięcy niemiaszki zmuszają mnie i moich kolegów do stosowania ich również.
Zamieścił bym zdjęcię ale nie będę zaśmiecał waszego dziennika.
Pozdrawiam paweł

----------


## Wakmen

Ja osobiście to łączówek Krone stosować łączówki satela ( http://www.satel.pl/pl/products#cat61 ). Dla jednej centrali raczej wystarcza jeden moduł a ponadto ma bardzo interesujące "opakowanie" maskujące wszystkie połączenia.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Wakmen* - te satelowskie panele łączówkowe wyglądają porządnie, ale jak dla mnie mają dwie poważne wady: po pierwsze musiałbym je kupić, podczas gdy Kronów mam w domu pokaźny worek, po drugie... nie wiem, może to rzecz gustu, ale mam jakoś o wiele większe zaufanie do trwałości połączenia typu Krone, od końca drucika zaciśniętego śrubką. No i czas montowania - kilkakrotnie szybszy dla głowicy Krone. Do niej zresztą też można dokupić obudowę.

Pawlo111 - to ja poproszę o zdjęcia na priv  :smile:  Adres mailowy już wysyłam.

J.

----------


## manieq82

na autobusie takim autosanie widziałęm naklejkę na błotniku nad kołem 3,5atm
więc oscyluj do tego - te twoje koła za nowe nie są  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Chciałbym dziś napisać kilka słów o chyba najwierniejszej czytelniczce naszego Dziennika. O osobie, która niemal każdy dzień zaczynała od sprawdzenia przy porannej kawie, czy przypadkiem czegoś nowego nie napisałem, osobie, przez którą o wielu trudniejszych momentach na budowie nie pisałem wcale, bądź dopiero po fakcie, ponieważ wiedziałem dobrze, jak bardzo będzie się martwić naszym każdym problemem. O mojej Mamie.

Mama odeszła od nas wczoraj, po krótkiej, ciężkiej chorobie, która spadła na nas wszystkich, jak grom z jasnego nieba, rujnując całe mnóstwo planów, marzeń i powodując, że nic już nie będzie takie samo, jak było. Była najzdrowszą osobą w naszej rodzinie. To wszyscy inni bywali chorzy, a Ona zawsze wtedy była obok i robiła, co mogła, żeby pomóc. Do tego zajmowała się swoim domem, domem dziadków i całym mnóstwem innych tajemniczych spraw, dzięki którym wszystko w domu moich rodziców działało jak należy i było na czas.

Mama, jak się miesiąc temu nagle okazało, miała nowotwór. Obrzydliwego guza zlokalizowanego w takim miejscu, że nie dawał jej żadnych szans na leczenie, a jedynie bardzo krótkie, oceniane przez lekarzy na kilka miesięcy szanse na dalsze życie. Paradoksalnie jednak, to nie ten nowotwór ją zabił. Mama zmarła na… na Służbę Zdrowia. Wspomaganą wręcz zdumiewającym nagromadzeniem pechowych zbiegów okoliczności.

Ów miesiąc temu wszyscy przygotowywaliśmy się do chrzcin naszego młodszego dziecka. Dla Babci też nie było ważniejszego tematu, żyła tymi chrzcinami i każdą telefoniczną rozmowę kończyła stwierdzeniem, że już się nie może doczekać. Niestety, cztery dni przed chrzcinami, nagle pojawiła się u niej żółtaczka. Szpital, diagnoza, czy też raczej wyrok: guz woreczka żółciowego, naciekający wnękę wątroby i zamykający światło przewodu żółciowego. Rzecz, jak iluś lekarzy niezależnie od siebie stwierdziło, nieuleczalna żadną metodą, niepoddająca się żadnej terapii i nie do usunięcia. Na chrzciny drugiego wnuka Mama już nie pojechała...

Guz guzem jednak, sama przyczyna żółtaczki jednak była uleczalna i to można było zrobić, ofiarując Mamie choć tych kilka miesięcy. Trzeba było tylko udrożnić przewód żółciowy. Lokalny szpital w Tomaszowie Maz. (moje rodzinne miasto, Mama tam mieszkała) nie zdołał, więc wystawili mamie skierowanie do szpitala w Łodzi, który takie zabiegi robi. 
I tu zaczęła się właściwa tragedia: 
1) Pan doktor ze szpitala tomaszowskiego stwierdza, że Mama musi być w Łodzi na poniedziałek rano, ale szpital jej nie przewiezie, bo akurat nie ma czym, Mama może spokojnie jechać sama, więc oni ją ze szpitala normalnie wypiszą, a my zawieziemy sami.
2) Szpital w Łodzi wstawia mamie protezę dróg żółciowych. I tu mamy pierwszy pech: jakiś procent pacjentów z taką protezą łapie się na niezwykle bolesne, wymagające narkotycznych leków przeciwbólowych zapalenie trzustki. Mama w owym procencie się zmieściła.
3) po trzech dniach od zabiegu, z ledwie opanowanym zapaleniem, słaba, wprost spod kroplówek i wciąż na bardzo silnych lekach przeciwbólowych zostaje wypisana, ze skierowaniem do dalszego leczenia w szpitalu w Tomaszowie. Szpital jednak… odmawia przyjęcia chorej. Wcześniej została wypisana, więc nie mają obowiązków, łóżek, limitów, pan ordynator twierdzi, że nie widzi takiej potrzeby poza tym. Że w Łodzi twierdzili co innego? To mogli ją sami leczyć, tu on decyduje. Co mamy z Mamą w takim razie zrobić? Zgłosić ją do lekarza rodzinnego. Lub do poradni paliatywnej.
4) Mama na dwa tygodnie trafia do domu, zajmują się nią mój Tata z Bratem oraz wpadająca raz na parę dni pielęgniarka bądź lekarz z opieki paliatywnej. Mama jest bardzo słaba, niemal wcale nie je, nie pije, często wymiotuje, ale nie, nie ma problemu, żadne kroplówki, chorą trzeba namawiać, żeby jadła, a w ogóle proszę się nie mądrzyć, „ja jestem lekarzem z wieloletnim stażem i ja naprawdę wiem, co robię”. Badania krwi, żeby sprawdzić, czy żółtaczka opada? No przecież było jedno, następne za dwa tygodnie, chorej też nie można męczyć.
5) po dwóch tygodniach stan Mamy, który początkowo nawet się powoli poprawiał, nagle zaczął się pogarszać. Wezwane wreszcie pogotowie zadecydowało o natychmiastowym zabraniu mamy do szpitala. Tam stwierdzono nawrót żółtaczki i konieczność powtórnego wykonania zabiegu protezowania w Łodzi. Miejsce w Łodzi załatwiliśmy tym razem sami, transportem miał się zająć szpital w Tomaszowie. I zajmował się:
- sobota, dzień przyjęcia Mamy: „to jest nasza sprawa i nasz obowiązek, państwo niech się o to nie martwią”
- sobota, trochę później: „chora ma być w poniedziałek w Łodzi, to będzie, proszę się nie martwić, najwyżej nie będzie to rano na 9:00 a pół godziny później, ale to chyba nie problem.”
- niedziela: „no niestety, jest problem, wszystkie karetki transportowe mają na poniedziałek zaplanowane kursy, Mama będzie przewieziona dopiero kilka godzin później”
- poniedziałek: „transportu nie będzie ani na dziś, ani na jutro, może na środę się znajdzie". *"A poza tym, na przyszłość proszę nam nie robić takich numerów i nie przywozić do nas chorej tylko po to, żeby na nas wymusić darmowy transport do Łodzi"* – takimi oto słowy, pan ordynator jednego z oddziałów tomaszowskiego szpitala zwrócił się do męża śmiertelnie chorej kobiety, przywiezionej do szpitala w stanie ciężkim decyzją lekarza pogotowia. 
Mama w końcu zostaje przewieziona do Łodzi prywatnie zamówioną i opłaconą karetką.
- wtorek: zabieg powtórnego protezowania. Jak się okazało, poprzednia proteza wysunęła się ze swojego miejsca. Pech, jakoby może się tak zdarzyć. U mamy jednak ten pech wywołuje zapalenie dróg żółciowych i jeszcze silniejsze zatrucie bilirubiną i tak już bardzo osłabionego organizmu. Kolejny pech... 
- środa: parametry ogólne Mamy, początkowo nawet się poprawiające, jednak znów zaczynają spadać. Żółtaczka maleje, ale organizm jest już tak zatruty, że wysiadają nerki i wątroba. 
- czwartek: nerki podejmują pracę. Mama z nami rozmawia, wszyscy się cieszymy, mamy nadzieję.
- piątek: nadzieja się kończy
- niedziela: Mama umiera. Wcześniej, kosztem gigantycznego wysiłku zdołała nam powiedzieć, że nas wszystkich bardzo przeprasza, że to nie tak miało być. Nie mając siły nawet odkaszlnąć czy poprawić sobie przeszkadzającej kołdry, koncentruje się na tyle, żeby podnieść jedną rękę, potem drugą i nas do siebie przytulić. Godzinę później już nie żyje. A wraz z ostatnim oddechem z oka spływają jej dwie łzy…

Żegnaj, Mamusiu. 
Bardzo Cię kochamy...

----------


## TINEK

Przyjmij moje wyrazy współczucia

Smutek, złość... na opisaną przez Ciebie sytuację, że tak można postępować, Ci którzy mają ratować NASZE życie, NASZYCH bliskich - rutyna?, znieczulica? czy ogólna "olewka"?  :sad:

----------


## Pawlo111

Wyrazy współczucia Jarku

----------


## guard

Jarek bardzo mi przykro. Wyrazy współczucia.

----------


## netbet

Jarek....

... wyrazy współczucia...

----------


## Meggi56

Przyjmij wyrazy współczucia dla Ciebie i Twojej rodziny. Służba zdrowia jest chora, a my od każdej zarobionej przez nas złotówki musimy zapłacić haracz na ten horror. Ze zdjęcia spogląda bardzo ciepła osoba i osobiście czuję żal, że już nigdy nie przytuli do serca wnuków. Trzymaj się.

----------


## grzenio20007

To jest naprawdę nie wiarygodne co piszesz, co dzieje się z tą służbą zdrowia, szkoda słów. Jeśli traktowali by tak każdego chorego, to chyba nikt by sie nie leczył, po zdjęciach i wyrazie twarzy widać że była dobrą osobą.

Najszczersze wyrazy współczucia, Trzymaj się.

----------


## lpawlow

... popłakałem się...
Współczuję.

----------


## meg60

BARDZO WSPÓŁCZUJĘ.......

----------


## 2mm

Wyrazy współczucia  :sad: 



niestety szpitale w Lodzi są na poziomie no może XIX wieku a zatrudniony w nich personel jeszcze mentalnie nie dorósł do tego okresu. 
miałem mierną przyjemność leczyć się w W-wie i widziałem wielu praktycznie nieuleczalnie chorych ludzi leczonych wcześniej w takich zapchlonych dziurach jak Łódź.
 Dramat. 
Nie chcę tu powiedziec że medycyna w W-wie jest na poziomie choćby średnio europejskim bo nie jest ale Łódź i te wszystkie przyległości typu wspomniany tu Tomaszów Maz albo np. Kutno to gorzej niż rozpacz.

----------


## manieq82

Trzymaj się Jarku....Wyrazy współczucia.

Sytuacja jaką opisujesz nie mieści się w głowie  :sad: 
Aż chce się spakować i wyjechać z tego kraju ....

Jeszcze raz bardzo współczuję.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję Wam wszystkim za miłe słowa.

Tak, Mama była niezwykle ciepłym i przyjaznym całemu światu człowiekiem, po prostu nie można jej było nie lubić.

*@2mm* - wiesz, można się zastanawiać, co by było gdyby z Łodzi jej nie wypisano tak szybko po pierwszym zabiegu, gdyby od razu wstawiono inny rodzaj protezy (mniejsza o szczegóły, zainteresowanym mogę je podać na priv), ale w moim odczuciu to tomaszowska służba zdrowia jest winna śmierci Mamy, nie łódzka. Konkretnie: ordynator ze szpitala, który nie przyjął Mamy do szpitala na dalsze leczenie, wcześniej w całkiem sprytny sposób osiągając fakt oficjalnego wypisania Mamy ze szpitala i zdjęcia z nich odpowiedzialności (był to warunek zabrania Mamy prywatnym transportem). Następnie: lekarz opieki paliatywnej, która nie widziała żadnego problemu w tym, że chora przez dwa tygodnie niemal nie je, niemal nie pije i często wymiotuje, bo przecież ona i tak jest śmiertelnie chora, więc po co się przejmować. I wreszcie: powtórnie lekarze tomaszowskiego szpitala, którzy, kiedy mama trafiła do nich powtórnie, przez cztery dni nie zrobili właściwie nic ponad podanie jej glukozy i elektrolitów, natomiast wiele zrobili, żeby utrudnić jej uratowanie, racząc nas na końcu tekstami takimi jak wcześniej przytoczony, czy też nieprzytaczany, a też wart powtórzenia tekst, który osobiście usłyszałem od lekarza dyżurnego w odpowiedzi na pytanie o podawane mamie leki: "Panowie, wy nas tak nie sprawdzajcie na każdym kroku, my naprawdę wiemy, co robimy, a jeśli nie macie do nas zaufania, to proszę sobie chorą zabrać gdzieś, gdzie to zaufanie mieć będziecie". I dla pełnej jasności - ten tekst naprawdę nie padł w odpowiedzi na serię napastliwych i chamowatych pytań z podtekstami, myśmy naprawdę grzecznie spytali o stan Mamy i o to, co się z nią dzieje, co jest robione i co może być zrobione.

Na tym tle szpital z Łodzi (nota bene, nie cieszący się dobrą renomą szpital im. Jonshera) wypadł naprawdę dobrze, o ile takiego słowa można użyć w połączeniu z całą tragedią, cały czas ktoś nad Mamą czuwał, my cały czas byliśmy o wszystkim informowani, na koniec wręcz tamtejszy ordynator zapraszał nas do swojego pokoju, sadzał na fotelach, żeby oznajmić kolejne straszne nowiny, po czym pozwalał nam w tymże pokoju zostać samym, wypłakać się, prosząc jedynie o odniesienie mu kluczy na oddział. Wierzę, że tamtejsi lekarze i personel zrobili wszystko, co było w ich mocy, ich zachowanie zawsze było taktowne i delikatne, a Mama do ostatnich chwil miała świetną opiekę, nikt nie machnął na nią ręką, że ona i tak umiera, więc nie ma sensu na nią czasu i "limitów" tracić. 
O szpitalu z mojego rodzinnego miasta, szpitalu, w którym Mama wcześniej kilkadziesiąt lat przepracowała w jego administracji, niestety nie mogę powiedzieć nic dobrego. 

J.

----------


## 2mm

nie ma co roztrząsać czy szpital w Łodzi jest OK czy nie jest, czy jest to wina szpitala w Tomaszowie czy nie jest - nie wypisuje się umierającego człowieka po to żeby go wozić karetką w tą czy w inną stronę.

i tak nic już nie przywróci życia Twojej Mamy.

ja osobiście jestem przewrażliwiony na temat szpitali łódzkich, bo uwierz mi, nasłuchałem się i naoglądałem chorych "leczonych" w tych placówkach. 
sam miałem więcej szczęścia niż rozumu, że trafiłem do tego szpitala który mnie leczył (no i leczy nadal..............od 3,5 roku, jest jak jest........)

3maj się

pozdr.

----------


## meg60

oj nie ładnie........

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie do całej tragicznej historii mojej Mamy i moich oskarżeń przeciwko tomaszowskiej Służbie Zdrowia dopisał się ciekawy ciąg dalszy: przed momentem do domu rodziców zadzwonił telefon:
- Halo? - odebrał mój Tata.
- Dobry wieczór, tu mówi pielęgniarka z Opieki Paliatywnej, ja się nie odzywałam wcześniej bo byłam zajęta i nie miałam czasu, chciałam spytać jak się żona czuje?
- Dzień dobry pani, trochę późno pani dzwoni, żona nie żyje od dwóch dni, zmarła w niedzielę...

Dla pełnego obrazu sytuacji: poprzedni kontakt pielęgniarki miał miejsce tydzień temu. Lekarz z opieki paliatywnej nie odezwał się do dziś...

J. 

PS: w pierwotnym tekście epitafium zmodyfikowałem przed momentem fakty dotyczące kolejnych dni oczekiwania na "darmowy transport do Łodzi na koszt szpitala", który wg pana ordynatora chcieliśmy od nich bezczelnie wyłudzić, niedobrzy tacy. W pierwotnym tekście źle umiejscowiłem fakty w czasie. Wybaczcie kombinatorykę, ostatnie dni były dla mnie jednym wielkim koszmarem i po prostu pomyliły mi się.

----------


## Amtla

Jarku, przyjmij wyrazy współczucia.....

Bardzo to wszystko o czym piszesz smutne...ból, żal, bezradność...

Dwadzieścia lat temu też mnie życie zaskoczyło...podobne przemyślenia, bezsilność...do dzisiaj
  zastanawiam się, jak mogą z tym żyć owi lekarze, pielęgniarki, pracownicy administracji....

----------


## rasia

Jarku, ogromne wyrazy współczucia. Jednak piękne, że mogliście się pożegnać.

----------


## Rybenka

Szczere wyrazy współczucia składam Tobie i całej Rodzinie...

----------


## PeZet

Jarku, przyjmij wyrazy współczucia.

Mój Tata miał astmę. 16 lat się z nią męczył, ataki kaszlu miał co około 3 godziny przez całą dobę. W szpitalu miał już permanentnie otwarte konto, a lekarzy pouczał co mają mu aplikować. Doszło do tego, że ordynator któremuś lekarzowi prowadzącemu, po kolejnej awanturze, zaordynował: "Niech pan słucha pacjenta, on wie o swojej chorobie więcej, niż pan". Z tym ordynatorem Tata niemal się zaprzyjaźnił.

I miałem znajomego, muzyka, ktory umarł w wieku około 45 lat na niezaleczone zapalenie płuc, bo lekarze leczyli go na kamienie nerkowe.

Piszę o tych historiach, bo - choć tak odmienne i różne od choroby Twojej Mamy - łączy nasza bezradność wobec systemu i wobec ludzi, którzy mają leczyć. Często nie wiedzą co robić. A nam tym bardziej pozostaje stać z boku i patrzeć, na co? - jak nasi bliscy odchodzą? - wierzyć w moc sprawczą nauki.
Ja z Tatą nie zdążyłem się pożegnać, bo nie wierzyłem, że tym razem nie opuści szpitala.

Pozdrawiam Cię, Jarku, i czekam na dalsze relacje z budowy.
PeZet

----------


## T i A

Wyrazy współczucia.

----------


## RJjr

Wyrazy współczucia przeczytałem historię Twojej mamy i chyba bym całą służbę zdrowia pozabijał, w dzikim kraju nam przyszło żyć.
Wiem co to bezradność w takich sytuacjach dlatego trzymaj się chłopie i powodzenia w życiu!!!

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, dziękuję za wszystkie kondolencje, słowa wsparcia i otuchy. Nigdy jeszcze nie przeżyłem tragedii jaką jest niespodziewana śmierć bliskiej osoby i nawet nie myślałem, jak ważne i wspierające duchowo wtedy się stają takie gesty, jak czyjeś kondolencje, czy słowa wsparcia. Dziękuję Wam.

Mamę zawsze będę pamiętał i pisząc kolejne odcinki Dziennika zawsze chyba będę myślał o tym, jak Ona by odebrała to, co napisałem, z jakimi uwagami i pytaniami zadzwoniła, ale cóż... los bywa okrutny, służba zdrowia bywa, jak się okazuje, jeszcze okrutniejsza od losu, zrobić z tym nic nie jestem w stanie, trzeba jakoś żyć dalej. I dalej budować nasz Dom w Lesie...


A dom... no buduje się. I w zasadzie, mógłbym napisać, że historia kołem się toczy, ponieważ znów bardzo ważny etap budowy z konieczności odbył się bez naszego nadzoru. Sam dom (w sensie murów i więźby) był budowany przy jedynie weekendowych wizytacjach, ponieważ Zły Kapitalista przetrzymywał mnie siłą na delegacji w Krakowie, a teraz też: robiło się poddasze, w założeniach miałem mieć w tym czasie urlop, siedzieć wraz z nimi i na bieżąco wyjaśniać wątpliwości, jak również dorabiać instalacje mające się schować w skosach.
A ponieważ nie wyszło... to również i tu nie wszystko jest zrobione zgodnie z naszymi planami. Nie ma (a przynajmniej jeszcze nie stwierdziliśmy) jakichś poważniejszych rozbieżności, ale jakichś drobiazgów trochę się uzbierało. Zwłaszcza, że poddasze mamy bardzo skomplikowane. W zasadzie... nie wiem, czy jest gdzieś miejsce, gdzie cała, nieprzycinana płyta GK weszła. Poddaszowcy zresztą również wypowiedzieli coś, co przewija nam się od samego początku i chyba gdzieś trzeba będzie ową sentencję uwiecznić, może w formie wymalowanego na frontonie hasła, może jakoś w herbie zawrzeć... 
Mianowicie: powiedzieli, że ten dom to jest jak trzy normalne. Mówili nam to murarze, mówili dekarze, to samo powtórzyli tynkarze, a teraz oni... Coś w tym musi być  :wink: 

Bo faktycznie, przeciętny sufit przeciętnego pokoju na poddaszu wygląda bowiem u nas tak:





Od strony poddasza (tego nieużytkowego już) wygląda to równie ciekawie:



Na widocznych legarach ma się znaleźć podłoga z desek (poszalunkowych, to ma być strych, nie salon) i też w założeniach miałem tą podłogę ubić jeszcze przed wyszpachlowaniem przykręconych od spodu płyt, niestety nie dało się i teraz zostaje mi tylko ich przykręcanie na wkręty, ponieważ w wyniku walenia w te legary młotkiem, szpachla z sufitów w dużej mierze chybaby się na podłodze znalazła...

Albo.. główna łazienka:



I ta sama łazienka z drugiej strony:



I jeszcze jedna rzecz do pokazania: zabudowa skosu w pokoju Wyjątka:



Jej kształt był tłumaczony przez telefon. Właściwie nie wyszło najgorzej, choć góra wnęk miała być odcięta na poziomie skosów, a nie wyżej, ale to nie jest wielki problem, przerobię sam, albo zostanie tak jak jest - nie wiem jeszcze. I tak zresztą jest więcej niż pewne, że Wyjątek sobie w tych wnękach zrobi garaż dla swoich stu pięćdziesięciu samochodzików. Wielopoziomowy.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I poddasze skończone. Zdjęcia jakieś pokażę może jutro, póki co - malownicza hałda ścinków z płyt GK, profili i diabli wiedzą, czego jeszcze, która wyrosła nam obok domu:



Coś z tą hałdą trzeba będzie zrobić. Albo zamówić po raz kolejny (który to już?...) kontener, albo poczekać do wiosny, niech gips się zlasuje, wypłucze, a na wiosnę sam karton się grabiami do worków zbierze  :wink:  Szczerze mówiąc ten ostatni pomysł  bardzo mi się podoba (a moja małżonka czytając te słowa pewnie ryknie wielkim głosem, że NIE ZGADZA SIĘ!!!!), wyczytałem go gdzieś w necie i choć mam co prawda wątpliwości co do tego, czy faktycznie gips się tak ładnie i tak całkowicie zdegeneruje, ale chętnie bym to sprawdził. 

Sam też wreszcie zacząłem coś na budowie robić, bo ostatnio jakoś nie szło. Pojechalim dziś "świętować" na budowę z całą rodziną. Świętowanie było różne. Jedni się wylegiwali na styropianie:



Inni w tym czasie cięzko pracowali nad przerobieniem podejścia do grzejnika planowanego pierwotnie jako większy i dolnozasilany:



Na odrobinę mniejszy i bocznozasilany, ale za to pięęękny, aluminiowy:



Ten grzejnik to aluminiowy KFA, wymyśliliśmy sobie takie w salonie i takie będą, ale szczerze mówiąc nie polecam, bo od samego początku tylko problemy z nimi. Jedno żeberko z wadą fabryczną, reklamowane, wymienione na nowe, drugie żeberko z uszkodzonym gwintem, nie można było szczelnie korka wkręcić, wiesza się je w dość kłopotliwy sposób (poziomowanie jest niemal niemożliwe, po prostu trzeba wywiercić idealnie położone i idealnie poziome otwory w ścianie) no i jeszcze to przerabianie podejść i wynikające z tego sztukowania PEXów. Ech, trzeba było zostać przy pierwotnie planowanych blaszakach...

Rozpędziwszy się dziś, machnąłem sobie jeszcze gipskarton na tej przybudowanej w kotłowni ślepej ściance, której stelażem się już kiedyś chwaliłem. Była też to pierwsza konstrukcja z GK, jaką zrobiłem w życiu. Póki co... stoi. Jak widać. Jutro ją może okafelkuję.



J.

----------


## eLTeeS

Popłakałam się. Opisałeś to z taką miłością, że widać jaka to była cudowna kobieta.
Wyrazy współczucia ;(

O polskiej służbie zdrowia lepiej nie pisać, bo to JEDNA WIELKA PORAŻKA !

__________________________________________________  _________

A domek coraz bardziej robi się domkiem i pięknie  :smile:  Super wyszły te pułki w łazience  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

*@eLTees* - dziękuję. 
Zgadzam się, Mama była cudowną kobietą i bardzo nam jej wszystkim brakuje. 
Ochłonąwszy z emocji i przekopawszy się przez całe mnóstwo medycznych materiałów dostępnych w necie, wiem już, że owe miesiące życia, o których pisałem, też raczej nie były możliwe, stan Mamy był po prostu wynikiem zarówno owej żółtaczki jak i zaawansowania nowotworu i jedno z drugim po prostu musiało się skończyć tak a nie inaczej, niemniej o to, jak mama została potraktowana mam żal i będę go miał, bo takiego chamstwa, jakim wykazał się pan ordynator z tomaszowskiego szpitala (oraz niektórzy jego koledzy) wybaczyć ani zrozumieć po prostu nie jestem w stanie. 

A wracając do spraw budowlanych - obiecałem, ale skleroza, wybaczcie, sierotka Marysia zapomniała koszycz... tego... aparata. Tak więc poddasza dziś nie będzie, będzie za to wykafelkowana ślepa ścianka w kotłowni. Sfotografowana "komurom":



Od dołu zostawione miejsce na cokół oraz na drzwiczki rewizyjne (za ścianką jest pion kanalizacyjny, a w tymże pionie jak należy wstawiłem kształtkę z rewizją, która oby nigdy do niczego nie była potrzebna, ale lepiej mieć i nigdy nie użyć, niż kiedyśtam burzyć ściany i rozkuwac wylewki z powodu, że kotek  wpadł do kibla (no dobra... pluszowy) i się zaklinował w rurze  :Evil: 

Od góry widać nieskończone jeszcze miejsce - klej mi wyszedł, nie chciało mi się dla dwóch płytek rozrabiać nowego, i tak jutro będę kontynuował ścianę obok, to dokleję i te brakujące. Na ścianie obok widać przymocowane już do ściany tymczasowe łaty wspierające płytki ponad cokołem, widać nawet poziomicę, która przy ich mocowaniu była niezbędna.

A i przy okazji, skoro już na zdjęciu tak malowniczo widać kotłownię - z powodu małości miejsca forumowy guru d/s CO, który mi tą kotłownię robił namówił mnie na rezygnację z naczynia wzbiorczego od CWU, twierdząc, że niezbędne nie jest, najwyżej w czasie grzania zawór bezpieczeństwa będzie popuszczał. Miałem duże wątpliwości i dla ich uspokojenia poprosiłem o wystawienie króćca do ewentualnego dodania tego naczynia. I całe szczęście, bo bez naczynia jest do d... - każde intensywniejsze grzanie CWU wiąże się z dość szokującym dla nieprzygotowanych (a wiedzących na co patrzą) widokiem manometru od CWU ze wskazówką poza skalą i całkiem pokaźnymi ilościami wody schodzącymi przez zawór bezpieczeństwa. Dodatkowo, jak mi serwisant Junkersa przy "first comissionning" mówił, taka praca jest niezdrowa dla samego zaworu bezpieczeństwa, który zarośnie kamieniem, będzie coraz gorzej trzymał i w końcu może zacząć popuszczać i przy normalnym ciśnieniu. Tak więc naczynie dorobię. Brak miejsca brakiem miejsca, gdzieś to naczynie jeszcze upchnę, to i tak kotłownia jest, nie ściana "kominkowo-telewizyjna" w salonie, a przynajmniej będzie lepiej.

A jak już zrobię tą ścianę (mam nadzieję, jutro), zafuguję, doczyszczę, to na tej ścianie powieszę zlew gospodarczy (póki co będzie to zlew "saute", bez docelowo mającego się tu znaleźć blatu gospodarczo-pralniczego), a nad zlewem zostanie podłączona bateria. I ta bateria... nie, nic póki co nie napiszę, powiem tylko tyle, że będzie to oprócz pełnowymiarowego racka serwerowego kolejna rzecz raczej niespotykana w normalnych domach mieszkalnych  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I kolejny dzień spędzony na budowie, wreszcie na nowo czuję, że coś w tym temacie robię  :smile: 

Obiecane zdjęcia poddasza mało brakowało, a znów by się odwlekły, aparat najwyraźniej coś wzięło i przeklło, bo wczoraj zapomniałem go zabrać na budowę, dziś natomiast zapomniałem go zabrać z budowy. Ale nie będzie przeklinacz jeden z drugim pluł mi w twarz! Wróciłem się, aparat zabrałem! O!

Pokazywany wczesniej pokój Wyjątka z miejscem na garaż wielopoziomowy dla jego samochodzików, już po wyszpachlowaniu:  



I sufit pokoju Wyjątka. Taki sobie prosty suficik, szara codzienność gipskartoniarzy:



Na zdjęciu widać dość dobrze rzecz, która jest potencjalną zagwozdką. Mianowicie - miejsce styku ściany z tynkiem mineralnym oraz gipskartonów zaciągniętych szpachlą gipsową na gładko. Nasz tynk co prawda ma fakturę baardzo drobną, ale jest spora szansa, że jednak różnicę będzie widać. I powstaje pytanie: co z tym zrobić:
- nic, przyzwyczaić się
- całe poddasze zaciągnąć gładzią gipsową
- pionowe płaszczyzny zaciągnąć "gładzią" cementowo-wapienną.

Mi osobiście najbardziej podoba się opcja pierwsza, więc chyba po prostu jeden pokój się pomaluje na próbę i zobaczymy, jak to wychodzi. Jak nie będzie raziło - zostanie.

Nasza sypialnia:



A w niej - fuszerka. Gipskartoniarzom muszę oddać sprawiedliwość - fuszerkę ich szef sam mi pokazał, obiecał, że coś z nią zrobi.



Tyle z zaległości. Ja zaś... po pierwsze poszalałem sobie dziś z pianką poliuretanową. Robiąc takie oto cuda i dziwy na ścianach, wszędzie tam, gdzie rury od CO z niej wystają:



Tu akurat pokazuję przypadek ekstremalny - rury spory odcinek, a i pianka mi się "troszeczkę" obsunęła na podłogę  :wink:  ale przy innym grzejniku, tym pokazywanym dwa wpisy temu, już nawet wstępnie zarzuciłem część dziury zaprawą:



Po zapiankowaniu tych wszystkich grzejników miałem wrażenie, że pianki w butli jest już końcóweczka. A ponieważ mam złe doświadczenia z zostawianiem końcóweczki pianki nakręconej na pistolet (nie wdając się w szczegóły, po poprzednim razie trzeba było nowy pistolet kupić), postanowiłem ją wypiankować do imentu. Miejsce się znalazło: przestrzeń za rurami CO pod rozdzielaczem - wylewka tam nie dotarła, była tam pustka aż się prosząca o wprowadzenie się tam jakichś dzikich lokatorów, stwierdziłem, że miejsce dla resztek pianki będzie jak znalazł. No więc wpsikałem tam piankę ile jej jeszcze w butli było, na pistolet nakręciłem czyścik i poszedłem kleić glazurę. 
Po kilku godzinach przechodząc przez korytarz, rzuciłem od niechcenia okiem w szacht.... rzuciłem jeszcze raz..... podszedłem bliżej, przyklęknąłem i... i oto, co ujrzałem:



Nie można powiedzieć, osiągnąłem, co chciałem. Pianka wypełniła puste przestrzenie. Wszystkie dostępne. Całe szczęście, że do zaworu RTL nie doszła. 
Pianka PU wypełniająca w nadmiarze miejsca piankowane to ogólnie jakieś moje fatum jest. Począwszy od daaawnych czasów, kiedy jako świeżo upieczony pracownik mojego pracodawcy (dwie reinkarnacje owego pracodawcy temu) byłem w delegacji na śląsku, jako połączenie inżyniera, który miał dokonać uruchomienia takich superdupernowoczesnych szaf telekomunikacyjnych, z biurokratą, który miał się zająć formalnościami związanymi z odbiorem tych że szaf od podwykonawcy je stawiającego oraz ich przekazaniem naszemu narodowemu operatorowi telekomunikacyjnemu, który je od mojego pracodawcy kupił.
Nie wdając się w zbędne szczegóły: do każdej takiej szafy wchodziły z ziemi całe pęki kabli. Miejsce ich wprowadzenia powinno być uszczelnione. A nie było. Podwykonawca dał d... Ponieważ już wyjechali, a nam się spieszyło, po prostu kupiłem kilka butli pianki poliuretanowej, takiej wysokoprężnej i postanowiłem te dziury zapiankować za nich. Był to wtedy mój pierwszy kontakt z pianką w życiu, nie wiedziałem, że to cholerstwo aż tak bardzo puchnie. Piankowało się jak złoto, na przepust kablowy wychodziła mi akurat cała butla pianki. Objechałem wszystkie szafy w rejonie i poszedłem spać do hotelu. 
A następnego dnia, ledwie się pokazałem w miejscowej tepsie, trafiłem w sam środek wielkiej chryi:
- co wy za idiotów w tej waszej firmie podwykonawczej macie???!!!??? 
- a co się stało?
- wie pan, jak oni te przepusty popiankowali? Widział pan?
Coś mnie tknęło. Na końcu języka już miałem, że to ja je piankowałem, ale w język się szczęśliwie ugryzłem i znów się pytam, co się stało.
- co się stało? Tyle piany nawalili, że na drzwi aż weszła, w ogóle ich nie można otworzyć, trzeba wyrywać!

Pianka tak spuchła, że z przepustów kablowych wyrosła sobie w dość ciasnej, tunelowatej komorze niewiele szerszej od samego przepustu na dobre 30-40cm do góry, sklejając przy okazji dość skutecznie drzwi wraz z dolnym ryglem  :smile:  NIe przyznałem sie, że to ja, poszło na podwykonawców, oni już stamtąd i tak się wynieśli, a ja tam jeszcze miałem trochę siedzieć, nie mogłem podważać własnego autorytetu w oczach klienta  :wink: 

[CDN]

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I w osobnym odcinku Poradnik Początkującego Glazurnika Amatora.

Choć, nie wiem, czy nie należałoby zacząć od poradnika początkującego egzorcysty. Bowiem licho jakieś mieszka w domu i psoci. 
Poprzedniego dnia zapłytkowałem ślepą ściankę i umocowałem już łatę startową na ścianie przyległej. Pisałem o tym wczoraj. I nawet zdjecie pokazałem. Na zdjęciu widać listwę startową, widać też leżącą na owej listwie poziomicę. Libelki poziomicy nie widać, więc szanowni czytelnicy muszą mi uwierzyć na słowo, ale to naprawdę było poziomo, po to przecież tą poziomicę tam kładłem, ona nie tylko "tak sobie leży", przede wszystkim miała potwierdzać poziom. I to było poziome! BYŁO!!!
Dziś, po uporaniu się z pianką rozrobiłem wiadro kleju i hajda płytkować. Od przeciwnego końca ściany, niż ten stykający się z już obecnymi płytkami zacząłem, bo ta ściana kończy się otworem drzwiowym i zależało mi, żeby to tam wyszła cała płytka. Zacząłem więc od drzwi i jadę płytka za płytką. Gdzieś tak w połowie rzędu przypomniała mi się stara prawda glazurnicza, mówiąca, że pierwszy rząd płytek należy sprawdzać tyle razy, ile tych rzędów będzie ponad nim. Biorę więc poziomicę, przykładam, patrzę... 
- co jest, [biiiip]? - spytałem grzecznie. I zakląłem szpetnie. Rząd nie dość, że nie jest poziomy, to jeszcze jak wyciągnąłem do niego linię w stronę zapłytkowanej już ściany, wychodzi mi, że fugi się miną z dobre pół centymetra....

Co się stało - za cholerę nie wiem. Listwa startowa była mocowana wprost do ściany trzema długimi kołkami szybkiego montażu, więc opuścić się nie miała raczej szans. Wczoraj była pozioma, była na dobrej wysokości. Dziś, jeden jej bok znalazł się kilka mm niżej. I niech mi to ktoś wytłumaczy...

Oczywiście ten już położony rządek płytek trzeba było zerwać, listwę umocować od nowa i zacząć zabawę od zera. 
Tyle dziś zrobiłem:



Po lewo widać prowizorycznie póki co wstawione drzwiczki rewizyjne (pisałem o nich wczoraj). Na środku ściany brak dwóch płytek, ponieważ w ostatniej chwili przesuwałem wyjście kanalizy do pralki - jakoś tak mnie tknęło, że chyba mi się za nisko zrobiło. Było na 45cm. Oczywiście można wywinąć w pętlę na plecach pralki samą rurę wylotową, ale jak już robić, to dobrze. Telefon do żony, żona sprawdziła w necie, wynik: 45cm to za nisko, powinno być minimum 70. Powinno być - jest. I tylko te dwie płytki wkleję następnym razem.

J.

----------


## amstrong89

witam
Ja bym dał naczynie przeponowe. Ile masz na manometrze?Woda kapie  powyżej 6atm chyba? Ja mam zamontowane naczynie przeponowe i zawór bezpieczeństwa i nic nie kapie. Takie duże wzrosty ciśnienia mogą rozszczelnić instalację. Sprawdź jakie tam jest ciśnienie i dobierz odpowiednie naczynie przeponowe i to powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## Jarek.P

> witam
> Ja bym dał naczynie przeponowe. Ile masz na manometrze?Woda kapie  powyżej 6atm chyba? Ja mam zamontowane naczynie przeponowe i zawór bezpieczeństwa i nic nie kapie. Takie duże wzrosty ciśnienia mogą rozszczelnić instalację. Sprawdź jakie tam jest ciśnienie i dobierz odpowiednie naczynie przeponowe i to powinno wystarczyć.


Normalnie na manometrze jest 3,5 bara, natomiast w momencie intensywnego grzania wzrasta trochę ponad 6barów. Zawór otwiera się chyba przy sześciu właśnie.
Naczynie oczywiście dobiorę, ale póki co zastanawia mnie tu jedna dziwna sprawa - w trakcie występowania tego zjawiska (ponad 6barów na manometrze) otwarcie kranu ciepłej wody w umywalce pobliskiej łazienki nie skutkuje żadnym "strzałem" wody wyrównującej ciśnienie, woda zaczyna płynąć najzupełniej normalnie, tak jakby ten wzrost ciśnienia nie przenosił się przez zbiornik CWU na dalszą część instalacji, a miał miejsce jedynie między reduktorem zasilającym CWU a samym zbiornikiem (tam, na tym odcinku jest ten zawór bezpieczeństwa z manometrem, o którym mowa). Nie wiem, albo zbiornik stanowi tak dobry bufor, albo prawo Pascala ma swoje wyjątki.

J.

----------


## navi

> [...]
> Naczynie oczywiście dobiorę, ale póki co zastanawia mnie tu jedna dziwna sprawa - w trakcie występowania tego zjawiska (ponad 6barów na manometrze) otwarcie kranu ciepłej wody w umywalce pobliskiej łazienki nie skutkuje żadnym "strzałem" wody wyrównującej ciśnienie, woda zaczyna płynąć najzupełniej normalnie, tak jakby ten wzrost ciśnienia nie przenosił się przez zbiornik CWU na dalszą część instalacji, a miał miejsce jedynie między reduktorem zasilającym CWU a samym zbiornikiem (tam, na tym odcinku jest ten zawór bezpieczeństwa z manometrem, o którym mowa). Nie wiem, albo zbiornik stanowi tak dobry bufor, albo prawo Pascala ma swoje wyjątki.
> 
> J.


Może to być "sprawka" (jak masz) zaworu trójdrożnego termostatycznego do podmieszania z zimna wodą na wyjściu zbiornika CWU.
Wg mnie masz trochę nie prawidłowo zamontowany ten RTL ale z tego co widzę to tak robią wszyscy.
Zawór jest połączony z rozdzielaczem wiec głowica będzie regulować powrót na podstawie uśrednionej temp. powrotów całego rozdzielacza.

----------


## bajcik

> I ta bateria... nie, nic póki co nie napiszę, powiem tylko tyle, że będzie to oprócz pełnowymiarowego racka serwerowego kolejna rzecz raczej niespotykana w normalnych domach mieszkalnych


Dobrze że się budujesz pierwszy, To znowu będzie szansa coś ciekawego podpatrzeć. Racka też mocno rozważam  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

*@navi* - zaworu mieszającego nie mam, podejrzewam raczej, że sam 150l zbiornik pełni rolę , wybaczcie elektroniczne skojarzenia, kondensatora filtrującego, stąd brak zauważalnego ciśnienia w kranie łazienki. Z drugiej strony jednak - Pascal się w grobie przewraca... Nie wiem, tak czy tak zbiornik wyrównawczy założyć trzeba!

A co do RTLa - on z jednej strony w tym rozdzielaczu jest dokładnie w pomieszczeniu, którego podłogówkę ma regulować, ale z drugiej - masz rację, że jego temperatura będzie średnią temperaturą belki powrotnej i panującej w szachcie rozdzielacza. Wynieść tego RTLa poza szacht nawet nie bardzo było miejsce, a czy dałoby się to zrobić dobrze w samym szachcie? Nie wiem, nie przykręcać go wprost do belki, a przez jakiś dystans izolujący termicznie?

*@bajcik* - a ładnie to tak na cudzych błędach się uczyć?  :wink:   :big grin: 

J.

----------


## navi

Ja bym narazie to zostawił, wszystko zależy od temp. powrotu z tych grzejników.
Gdzieś widziałem na zdjęciu, że był wstawiony kawałek rurki pex przed rozdzielaczem
ale tam powrót był na górnej belce i było trochę więcej miejsca.
PS
Też jestem ciekawy zlewu.
Racka też mam 2,2m - piekielnie ciężkie żelastwo  :wink:

----------


## RAPczyn

Co do naczynia w.p. --> http://reflex.pl/zalaczniki/refix%202010.pdf wychodzi jakieś 12l.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

*@RAPczyn* - dzięki za radę i za tego PDFa, przyda się. 

Mam jednak od razu całą listę pytań dodatkowych  :smile: 

1) - z tabel ze str 9 tego pdfa wynika mi, że przy zbiorniku 150l i ciśnieniu 3bary pojemność ma być 8l a przy 4barach - 18l. Stąd przy moim 3,5bara średnia 12l - tak to wyliczyłeś? Dać 12l i będzie dobrze, czy lepiej ciut większy, 18l? Zwłaszcza, że nie będzie zainstalowany wprost na przepływie, a odrobinkę od niego odsunięty, o co zresztą będę pytał już poniżej?

2) - króciec do tego naczynia jak pewnie pamiętasz (i jak widać od biedy na zdjęciu powyżej) jest tuż nad dolotem wody do zbiornika. Stwierdziłem jednak, że chyba nie chcę zapychać osprzętem tej resztki ściany, która została obok kotła, naczynie umieściłbym najchętniej pod kotłem, w luce zostawionej obok zbiornika, a do króćca podłączył go trochę dłuższym odcinkiem rury. Czy takie podłączenie naczynia jest dopuszczalne? Ono byłoby poniżej lustra wody w zbiorniku i z przynajmniej półmetrową (a może i dłuższą) rurą między naczyniem a króćcem. Niby jest przeponowe, więc nie powinno to mieć znaczenia, wydaje mi się, ale...

3) i ciąg dalszy dywagacji instalacyjnych: taki typowy zbiornik z przyłączem u dołu, a wentylem u góry - czy można go zainstalować odwrotnie? Do góry "nogami"?

4) i ostatnie: jakie ciśnienie początkowe w naczyniu ustawić? 3,3 bara? One fabrycznie są napompowane bardziej czy mniej? Jeśli bardziej, to nie problem, wystarczy spuścić, ale mniej  - trzebaby dopompować, producent twierdzi, że azotem, a z konieczności musiałbym to zrobić azotem "technicznym", o mniej więcej 70% czystości, zanieczyszczonym tlenem, dwutlenkiem węgla i innymi takimi...

J.

----------


## amstrong89

Ja bym dał 18l ze względu na duże ciśnienie w wodociągach i lepiej zawsze mieć zapas niż wymieniać na większe. Naczynie przeponowe należy ustawić wentylkiem do góry głównie ze względu na to że łatwiej jest dopompować powietrze  do zbiornika.Tak na zdrowy rozum to chyba nie ma znaczenia. Ja osobiście mam zilmeta naczynko pojemność 10L. Sprzedawca powiedział ze należy co dwa lata sprawdzić ciśnienie pompką samochodową i w razie spadku dopompować(najlepiej czystym  azotem) ale jak mało brakuje to i pompką i te atmosferyczne można dać .

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Nie ma znaczenia na jakiej wysokości podłączysz naczynie. Ciśnienie wewnątrz doregulujesz jeśli przy podgrzewie cwu zacznie kapać z zaworu, jeśli nie zostawisz jak jest. 12 czy 18 zależy jakie się zmieści  :smile:  pozdra adam
P.S. co do śmierci Mamy, szczerze współczuję. Kilka lat temu miałem podobną sytuacje. Na plus tego wszystkiego jest to, że to była krótka choroba  a nie lata cierpienia przy użyci środków chemicznych. Paradoksalnie im kto wcześniej się dowie o chorobie i ma więcej pieniędzy tym dłużej cierpi. Część rodzin później żałuje takiej walki za wszelką cenę aby utrzymać przy życiu/wegetacji osobę chorą. Powodzenia.

----------


## RAPczyn

1.) Tak jak pokazuje przykład na stronie 9. Dla temperatur 10/60stC w tym wypadku na reduktorze mamy ustawione 3,5 bara, więc łapiemy się do lewej tabelki - ciśnienie wstępne w naczyniu 3bary i zawór bezpieczeństwa 6bar - dla zbiornika o pojemności do 150l. Zbiornik + rury będą miały trochę więcej niż 150l  dlatego 12l.

2) Może być, na schematach naczynia są przy dolnym przyłączu.

3) Raczej przyłączem w dół tak by balon z wodą nie wisiał bo w skrajnych przypadkach może się urwać a gwarancja może tego nie obejmować (w zależności od producenta).

4) W pdf producent twierdzi iż fabrycznie DE na 4bary. Azot 70 vol. się nada w razie "W".

amstrong89 - tam jest zainstalowany reduktor ciśnienia (3,5bara).

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## T0MII

Jarku naczynie powinno mieć poduszkę powietrzną na górze. Przepony w takich zbiornikach potrafią po kilku latach się zniszczyć i montaż w ten sposób pozwala na dalszą pracę instalacji bez konieczności wymiany przepony.

----------


## Jarek.P

Panowie, dzięki za porady, ostatnie pytanie w temacie jeszcze: czy to naczynie wzbiorcze powinno byc gdzieś w bezpośredniej bliskości owego wybijającego zaworu bezpieczeństwa, na dolocie do zbiornika CWU, czy może być gdziekolwiek na rurze ciepłej wody?

*@TOMII* - przekonałeś mnie z odwróceniem naczynia nie będę kombinował, pozostaje tylko znaleźć na nie miejsce. Bo tam, gdzie chciałem, znaczy w dziurze za zbiornikiem CWU, jak ją jeszcze zatkam dodatkowym naczyniem, pozbawię się dostępu do tego, co już tam jest i kombinuje właśnie, czy by nie wsadzić tego naczynia do wnętrza szachtu instalacyjnego. Tam miejsca jest jeszcze sporo i stąd powyższe pytanie...

A wracając do samych postępów w pracach wszelakich - są. Postępy, znaczy. Poddaszowcy już się definitywnie wynieśli, wcześniej poprawiając źle zrobione okno. Pisałem o tym, do fuszerki się sami przyznali, obiecali poprawić i poprawili:



Ja zaś... glazurę w kotłowni kontynuowałem. Skończyłem tą rozgrzebaną ścianę i zacząłem ją fugować. Na zdjęciu - fugowanie w trakcie:



Kiedy zaś fuga już była zatarta, nie wytrzymałem i założyłem zlew gospodarczy. Póki co - prowizorycznie, wprost na ścianie, docelowo wzdłuż całej tej ściany będzie blat i zlew będzie w blat wpuszczony. Blat ma się opierać na ściankach murowanych z cegły i kiedyś go dorobię. Kiedyś...
Nad zlewem zaś... bateria. Nie jestem pewien, czy znajdzie się wiele normalnych domów, nie będących jednocześnie medycznymi gabinetami zabiegowymi, bądź nie mających "na pokładzie" osoby niepełnosprawnej z dysfunkcją kończyn górnych, w których taka bateria jest zainstalowana.

Panie i Panowie, oto i ona: bateria "operacyjna", model "Pane doktore, nemocny już czeka":



Na zdjęciu, w skrócie perspektywy nie za dobrze to może widać, ale to taka typowa bateria znana z filmów typu "Na dobre i na złe", czy też pamiętnego "Nemocnica na krai mesta", taka, którą należy obsługiwać łokciem, a po myciu rąk od zlewu odchodzi się z rękami uniesionymi do góry, wołając przy tym "siostro, maseczkę proszę!". 

Tu mała dygresja, czy też może raczej tłumaczenie: osoby z dobrą orientacją przestrzenną pamiętają być może, że pomieszczeniem bezpośrednio przylegającym do kotłowni z tym zlewem jest mój warsztat. I tu chciałbym stanowczo i z całą powagą zapewnić, że będzie to warsztat TECH-NICZ-NY!!! Amen! Elektroniczno-stolarsko-mechaniczno-diabliwiedząjaki, ale techniczny! Nie medyczny! Nie planuję tam nawet leżanki, a tym bardziej żadnych zabiegów, przynajmniej innych ni z wyciąganie sobie drzazgi z palucha, tudzież posykiwanie z bólu z poparzonym fragmentem łapy w buzi. 
Taka bateria się bardzo przyda we wszelkich sytuacjach, kiedy wodę trzeba będzie odkręcić mając łapy upierdzielone skandalicznie i własnie po to ona się przy zlewie, nomen omen, gospodarczym znalazła.

Na zdjęciu poniżej: mła, w trakcie treningu obsługi "łokciowej"  :smile: 



A na zakończenie - ciekawostka. Spędzaliśmy wczoraj wraz z całą rodziną pierwszy wieczór weekendu poza domem. To był taki prawdziwy rodzinny wieczór zgodny z najlepszymi wzorcami, jakie czerpiemy od naszych Nowych Braci z Zachodu. Spędzony wspólnie, w rodzinnej atmosferze... w hipermarkecie.

Tamże, z Wyjątkiem za rękę przeszedłem się m.in. do alejki technicznej. W alejce owej dwóch panów jakieś narzędzia oglądało. Panowie byli tacy raczej lumpowato-robociarscy, wyglądali jak coś pośredniego pomiędzy lumpami spod monopolowego, a przeciętną ekipą murarską. Wyjątek wpierw przyjrzał im się spodełba, po czym gromkim głosem spytał:
- Taaatoooo?
- Cooo? - to była moja odpowiedź pełna entuzjazmu wywołanego oczekiwaniem na kolejne, typowe dla obecnego Wyjątka pytanie
- a cy oni to som budowlani?

J.

----------


## amstrong89

_Panowie, dzięki za porady, ostatnie pytanie w temacie jeszcze: czy to naczynie wzbiorcze powinno byc gdzieś w bezpośredniej bliskości owego wybijającego zaworu bezpieczeństwa, na dolocie do zbiornika CWU, czy może być gdziekolwiek na rurze ciepłej wody?_
Na wlocie zimnej wody koło zaworu bezpieczeństwa. Duże różnice w temperaturze mogą zniszczyć membranę w naczyniu, dlatego nie powinno się mocować na wylocie ciepłej wody.

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, dzięki jeszcze raz. Naczynie założę. Kiedyś. Nie teraz. Bo teraz nie ma czasu. Albowiem pokój gościnny szykujemy. Goście się co prawda żadni jeszcze nie zapowiedzieli, ale jakoś tak wyszło, że ten pokój wykańczany jest pierwszy. Nie licząc mojego warsztatu, który pomalowany już dość dawno temu, nadal pełni rolę składu budowlanego raczej, niż użytkowego pomieszczenia.

Z pokojem gościnnym będzie jednak zupełnie inaczej. Pomalowany dziś, czeka jeszcze tylko na podłogi (panele), osprzęt elektryczny i parę pierdółek (najpoważniejsza, to chyba futryna drzwiowa) i to będzie już. Koniec. Finito. Można kwiatki na parapecie wstawiać, książki na półkach układać i mieszkać. W tym jednym pokoju póki co, co prawda, ale od czegoś w końcu trzeba zacząć, prawda?  :wink: 

A żeby nie być gołosłownym, stosowny materiał fotograficzny:



Na zdjęciu niżej podpisany w pozie dumnej, dzierżąc w dłoni orę...żżżż..... no... ten... wałek malarski, toczy spojrzeniem po świeżo pomalowanych ścianach, a wzrok jego zdaje się mówić: "taaak, [biiip], temi rencami to [biiip] zrobiłżech, [biiip]"  :Lol: 

A na poważnie - na zdjęciu robota w toku, kolor nałożony wałkiem, a miejsca styku jeszcze nie dociągnięte na równo, więc tak trochę krzywo w narożnikach widać, że jest, ale to już skorygowane.

A jak już przy wałkach malarskich jestem, popsioczę sobie tutaj. Bo to jakiś ciężki temat jest, niestety. 
Pierwszy wałek kupiony był jakiś taki normalny. Marki "wałek malarski". Starczył na cały warsztat i zagruntowanie salonu, nie był zły, tylko się trochę farfoclił. Zużył się jednak, kupiłem więc nowy. Tym razem chciałem, żeby się nie farfoclił, kupiłem taki ze średniej półki cenowej. Dolphin, czy jakoś tak. I to dopiero była zgrrroza! Owszem, od tamtego noname był o wiele bardziej chłonny, ale za to zachowywał się jak karakułowe futro po przegranej batalii z molami. Normalnie, gdybym chciał mieć ścianę z tynkiem japońskim, takim nakładanym przy pomocy wałka a'la futerkiem, to temu cholerstwu niewiele brakowało. Nakładałem nim podkładówkę i po pierwszych przymiarkach przestałem nawet te farfocle zdejmować, stwierdziłem, że dziś przed właściwym malowaniem sobie to zeszlifuję. Mało tego, gdzieś tak w połowie nie tak dużego znów pokoju, z wałka zaczęła się odwijać jakaś nitka...
Domalowałem dziadostwem do końca, po czym wałek uroczyście wywaliłem w diabły, za to zastanawiając się, czy następnego nie kupić jakiegoś wałka "profi" za 50zł, sięgnąłem po posiadany w zapasie wałek marki "Castorama", tym się różniący od tego pierwszego, że ten był jakiś specjalny "do farb jednowarstwowych" i w związku z tym od zwykłego o całą złotówkę droższy. I to wreszcie było to. Malowało się super, pojedyncze farfocle co jakiś czas wychodziły, bezproblemowo je zgarniałem.

W trakcie mojego malowania zaś... reszta rodziny zajmowała się czym kto mógł. 
Znaczy: małżonka "spędzała czas w salonie" sprzątając go z resztek gruzu, pyłu, piachu, petów po budowlańcach i tym podobnych, Wyjątek wył, że on też chce szufelkę i zmiotkę i on tez będzie zamiatał, bo on przecież potrafi, najmłodsza latorośl wyła w wózku z powodu znanego jedynie pięciomiesięcznym niemowlęciom, które nakarmione, przewinięte i tak dalej, po prostu muszą sobie czasem powyć. No sielanka po prostu  :smile: 





Skończywszy malowanie, zrobiłem jeszcze małe porządki w rozdzielni, zakładając tym samym część dekli już na miejsce:

.

Górnego dekla cały czas nie mogę założyć, ponieważ cały czas wystaje mi z rozdzielni ostatni fragment prowizorki budowlanej, która, jak każda prowizorka, cały czas ma się dobrze i jest niezastąpiona. No i opisów jeszcze nie ma...

Na koniec jeszcze kotłownia. Poza skończonymi fugami nic w niej więcej nie robiłem, ale jakiś taki dumny z niej jestem i jeszcze z innego kąta fotkę zamieszczę, a co!



Drzwi między garażem a resztą domu na pilnie tylko muszę założyć, albo choć jakiś stary koc w widocznym na zdjęciu przejściu w charakterze kotary powiesić, ponieważ garaż jest nieogrzewany, drzwi garażowe dalekie od szczelności (dołem dmucha - tam jeszcze 2cm warstw podłogowych brakuje i nie dochodzą) i ciepło nam ucieka.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Koooza, koooza z Centralnej Polski, kooooza, komu koooza?

*Sprzedam*. 

Bydle w stanie idealnym, jednoroczne a więc już ładnie odchowane, a jeszcze całe życie przed nią. Niezapchlona, nienarowista, mleka co prawda nie daje, ale żre wszystko jak leci, drewno poszalunkowe (gwoździe jej tylko między zęby włażą, trzeba czasem pomóc wyciągać), worki po cemencie, no wszystko po prostu. 

Koza bardzo miła, szybko zaprzyjaźnia się z właścicielem i znakomicie umila długie zimowe wieczory spędzane na budowie.

W komplecie rury spalinowe, dwie proste (2x1m), dwa kolanka, rozeta do uszczelniania, cybanty. Jako gratis mogę dorzucić widoczną na zdjęciu przekładkę do stabilizowania temperatury garnucha z herbatą  :smile:  Garnucha nie dam! Pamiątkowy jest!

Koza od dostępnych w hipermarketach badziewi po 199PLN odróżnia się ebonitowymi gałkami na ryglach drzwiczek, oraz normalnymi drzwiczkami popielnika, a nie jakąś idiotyczną zasuwką. Również wierzchnia płyta jest porządna, z wywiniętymi brzegami, w tych hipermarketowych jest to zwykle ostrokrawędzisty kawał blachy.

Cena 100PLN, odbiór osobisty.







A jak juz przy handlowych sprawach jestem - mam jeszcze do sprzedania:
- RBTke budowlaną. wyposażona w gniazdka 3F 16 oraz 32A, podwójne gniazdko 1F, panel z bezpiecznikami. 
- betoniarka 160l, profesjonalna, ze ślimakową obrotnicą
- barakowóz. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wczoraj był dzień... dziwny. Z budową związany dość luźno, ponieważ miałem wczoraj zaplanowane przewiezienie części mebli z likwidowanego mieszkania mojej babci. Chodziło o stare meble, których wyrzucić szkoda, zrobić z nimi nie ma co, "a wy nowy dom będziecie mieli, to wam się przyda"  :Smile: 

Przyda się, broń Boże nie marudzę, przedstawiam po prostu klimat, dość typowy chyba w takich okołoprzeprowadzkowych momentach, to zdaje się dość typowe jest, że szczęśliwcy, którzy właśnie-zbudowali-dom, są zasypywaniu przeróżnymi rzeczami "bo wy tyle miejsca teraz macie, a poza tym na pewno się wam przyda"   :wink: 

W każdym razie poplanowane było wszystko już od tygodnia, załatwiony transport, umówiony mój Brat do pomocy, jeszcze parę spraw mniej istotnych a też wymagających załatwienia przy okazji, główny logistyczny problem zaś sprowadzał się do tego, że meble owe trzeba było przewieźć z miasta położonego 90km od naszej budowy. 

Zamieszanie zaczęło się już dnia poprzedniego, tzn w środę. Konkretnie, zaczęło się od histerycznych w tonie komunikatów medialnych, że w nocy środa/czwartek oraz w sam czwartek będzie śnieg, mróz, wiatr, zawieje, zamiecie, gołoledzie, sodoma, gomora, plagi egipskie, plagi syberyjskie, plagi marsjańskie, Dzierżyński z Leninem pospołu z grobów wstawszy będą samochody z dróg do rowów spychać, a w samej Warszawie niejaka Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz (wg pewnych kręgów główna winowajczyni tego, że zima do Warszawy przyszła i że śnieg złośliwie pada) osobiście będzie stała z łopatą i rechocąc złowrogo dorzucała śniegu samochodom pod koła. A i śnieg miał padać, zapomniałem chyba napisać. Duuuuużo śniegu. I żeby broń boże nie wyjeżdżać samochodem z domu, bo Jezus Maria, zasypią, poślizgną i zasypią, zostanie się w zaspie na dni całe, nie dojedzie się, a w domu dzieci będą płakać, znikąd pomocy, NIE JEEECHAAAAAĆ!!!!!

Nastał czwartek, godzina ósma z minutami, dzwoni umówiony kierowca bombowca:
- I jak, jedziemy?
- No chyba tak - mówię
- ale słyszał Pan prognozy?
- słyszałem, ale liczę na to, że od rana te główne drogi już są odśnieżone, a przecież gierkówka (którą mieliśmy jechać) to jedna z główniejszych.
Ponieważ tak czy tak, ja najpierw miałem prywatnym samochodem przejechać na budowę, a on mnie miał stamtąd zabrać, stanęło na tym, że jadąc zorientuję się, jaka jest sytuacja. 

Zaczęło się nieciekawie. Wyposażony w kanapki, szalik, czapkę, rękawiczki wciśnięte mi w ostatniej chwili przez troskliwą małżonkę wsiadłem do samochodu, przekręcam kluczyk.... 
- chłechłechłechhhhłeeechhhhłeeeeechhhhhhh...hh  hh....hhhhh..........   i ch... !
Cóż, kable rozruchowe szczęśliwie mam, kupione dawno temu, przydały się już wielokrotnie, głównie do ratowania cudzych czterech liter co prawda, ale trzeci raz z kolei uratowały i moją, przy niejakiej pomocy sąsiada, który się jak raz napatoczył.

Uruchomiwszy auto, ruszyłem w drogę. Jadę sobie, jadę i nadziwić się nie mogę potędze mediów. Owszem, śnieg pada, trochę go na drogach leży, ale i nie jest to nic strasznego i naród się na tyle skutecznie medialnej paniki wystraszył, że większość ludzi chyba się nie odważyła wsiąść za kierownice, ulice puściutkie, zero korków (chyba, że gdzieś pod górkę TR się rozkraczył, wtedy, niestety mogiła, ale szczęśliwie na moim kierunku żadnych takich nie było).
Na budowie zasypane śniegiem na pół metra, trzeba było złapać za łopatę i odkopać podjazd choć na tyle, żeby się dało tam auto wstawić. Nic, chciało się domu, trzeba się przyzwyczajać do zimowej porannej gimnastyki. Podjazd w każdym razie odkopałem, auto wstawiłem, załamałem się po spojrzeniu na licznik gazowy i zobaczeniu, ile obecnie piec gazu ciągnie na dobę (zeszło mi juz do 3-4m3/doba, a teraz z powrotem 15... ), po czym ruszyliśmy w drogę.
Dojechaliśmy po te meble bezproblemowo, puste drogi, owszem, śliskie, ale bez jakichś straszliwości, meble zostały załadowane, powrotna droga również bez problemów, choć przez samą Warszawę trzeba było jechać objazdami, bo na naszej wlotówce TIR się rozkraczył w poprzek ulicy.
Na miejscu rozładowaliśmy meble, zapłaciłem za transport i mówię jeszcze kierowcy, żeby zaczekał chwilę, ja sprawdzę, czy dam radę odpalić mój samochód, bo rano miałem problemy.
Podchodzę do auta, macam się po kieszeniach... macam się jeszcze raz po kieszeniach, tylko bardziej nerwowo... macam się bardzo nerwowo po kieszeniach... jeszcze raz macam się po WSZYSTKICH kieszeniach, uważnie przeglądając, co w nich mam... wreszcie staję na środku podwórka i gromkim głosem wygłaszam dłuższą przemowę złożoną z kilku w zasadzie wyrazów, łączonych w przeróżnych konfiguracjach, może nie będę jej cytował w całości, napiszę tylko, że z owej przemowy do powtórzenia nadawałyby się jedynie dwa wyrazy: "zgubiłem" oraz "klucz".
Dalej nastąpiła nerwowa bieganina i poszukiwanie. Miałem te klucze jadąc jeszcze bagażówką (sprawdzałem, z nieistotnych powodów), więc musiałem je zgubić albo w bagażówce, albo przy noszeniu mebli. Bagażówkę przeszukaliśmy - nie ma. Dom przeszukaliśmy (tam, gdzie meble były noszone) - nie ma. Została droga pomiędzy: ulica, na której bagażówka stała (nie odważył się wjechać na podwórko) oraz dobre 30-40m drogi od niej do drzwi, prowadzącej przez kopny, pierwotnie dobrych 30-40cm gruby i puszysty, a obecnie częściowo ubity i wielokrotnie przemieszany naszymi kopytami śnieg. Znaczy rzecz beznadziejna, zwłaszcza, że zrobiło się już ciemno, a kluczyk od samochodu (on był solo) nieduży. Mimo to szukałem długo. Bez skutku.

Dupę mi uratował kolega, który poproszony przywiózł mi od żony klucz zapasowy (dzięki Marcin !!!), do domu wróciłem póóóźnym wieczorem, kupując jeszcze po drodze nowy akumulator do auta. Przed spaniem zdążyłem się jeszcze na pociechę dowiedzieć z internetu, jak dużym problemem jest taki zgubiony kluczyk. W skrócie: fakt zgubienia oryginalnego kluczyka należy zgłosić ubezpieczycielowi, inaczej nici z ubezpieczenia, dorobienie zaś nowego kluczyka kosztuje od kilkuset PLN u rzemieślnika (kluczyk z immobiliserem i pilotem) do ok. 1000PLN w ASO.

Na szczęście dziś nastał nowy dzień. Śnieg nie pada, Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz nie rechoce złowrogo na ulicach, na ulicach w dalszym ciągu pusto i bezkorkowo, a do pełni szcześcia miałem jeszcze telefon od bagażowego, który obwieścił mi, że ma dla mnie dobrą wiadomość - znalazł mój kluczyk. Wpadł był sobie (kluczyk, nie bagażowy) do kieszeni w drzwiach, przy których siedziałem  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

szukam komentów... ale w końcu doczytałam - bezpośrednio...  

aż się spociłam czytając o śniegu, Gronkiewicz z łopatą i kluczykach....

kiedyś miałam podobne zdarzenie, znaczy zgubiłam kluczyki do samochodu, już byłam w salonie zamawiać nowe  :eek: ... jednak tknęło mnie... wpadły mi za fotel w mieszkaniu  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

A bo te klucze to takie złośliwe bestie są...

Ale, ale, opisując szczególność dnia wczorajszego zapomniałem na śmierć o jeszcze jednej rzeczy, która uczyniła ów dzień szczególnym. Zatem owa rzecz, swój osobny odcinek będzie miała. 

Otóż... nasze domowe zoo się rozszerzyło. O jedno zwierzątko. Które sobie przyszło w ciepełku spędzić zimę, biedactwo jedno. 
Konkretnie, czekając na kolegę stwierdziłem, że sobie herbaty zrobię. Otwieram zatem szafkę będącą zaczątkiem naszej kuchni, a tam... 

SZCZUUUUUÓÓÓÓÓÓUUUUUURRRRR!!!!!!!

Nie, nie narobiłem pisku, nie wskoczyłem na tąże szafkę zadzierając z wrzaskiem... sam nie wiem, co, ja nie blądynka (Ą!!!). Niemniej szczur mi uciekł w czeluści szafki niemalże spod ręki. Po pierwszym szoku przyładowałem w szafkę z kopa, wywołując wewnątrz panikę. Drugi i trzeci kop spowodowały, że szara, ogoniasta błyskawica przeleciała z szafki za lodówkę. Stamtąd małpiszona nie mogłem już przepłoszyć, lodówki odsuwać mi się nie chciało, póki co zostawiłem, zająłem się czymś innym. 

W międzyczasie usłyszałem z kuchni dość głośne szelesty - aha, znaczy szczurek się gdzieś przemieścił. Poszedłem po chwili do kuchni, cośtam w niej robię i w pewnej chwili słyszę, że wór ze śmieciami (duży, 160l, niemal pełny, głównie śmieci bieżące, m.in. spożywcze, w końcu na budowie jeść też czasem trzeba) się rusza. Wór oberwał z kopa - dalej się rusza. I w tym momencie wyskoczyła mi nad głową żarówka. No taka, jak u Pomysłowego Dobromira. Złapałem za górę wora, ścisnąłem i szybko z worem na taras. I udało się. Więcej, do końca dnia nic już w domu nie szeleściło, bydlak musiał być tylko jeden, zesławszy go na sybir, pozbyłem się tym samym problemu. Zwłaszcza, że szybki remanent możliwych dróg dostania się do wnętrza domu wykazał, że jest tylko jedna możliwość - szpara pod drzwiami garażu (nie ma jeszcze płytek, więc drzwi nie dochodzą), którą od razu obetkałem deskami. I mam nadzieję, że to wystarczy...

Tak więc... łasica w herbie chyba będzie musiała mieć towarzystwo...

J.

PS: no dobra, kuna, nie łasica. Ale to zdaje się niemal to samo jest, Łasica jest kunowata, czy tez kuna jest łasicowata... nie wiem, nie znam się, w każdym razie to i to ma futro, cztery łapy, długi ogon i cwaniacką mordę.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Fajnie się czyta Twój dziennik w ten zimowy wieczór. :wink: 

Wpadłem na koniec, muszę zacząć czytać od początku.
Puki co pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Zbigniew100 - dzięki, również pozdrawiam  :smile: 

A wracając do Dziennika...

*Wojna!*

Tora Tora Tor... yhm... ten... Szczura Szczura Szczura!

Nie Będzie Szczurzysko Pluło Nam W Twarz!
I Dzieci Nam  ... cośtam cośtam!

Póki co, po zastosowaniu broni chemicznej wynik wojny dwa do zera. Po stronie Agresorów jeden zesłany na sybir i jeden poległy w wyniku ataku chemicznego, straty obrony to ponadgryzane i podejrzanie podśmiardujące pół kilo cukru do wywalenia.

Oto nędzny zewłok agresora, sfotografowany ku przestrodze, a zaraz potem z wszelkimi honorami przynależnymi poległemu wrogowi zgarnięty na łopatę i wypiżony za drzwi gdzieś w uliczne błoto.



W przerwach między bitwami, patrolowaniem okopów i uzupełnianiem amunicji w działkach typu Vulcan M61 wyposażonych w automatyczne naprowadzanie na cel



w każdym razie, w tych krótkich chwilach, które pozostały, poprawiłem wreszcie montaż baterii chirurgicznej w kotłowni, uzupełniając jej przyłącze o przedłużki i w rezultacie mogąc założyć maskownice. Tak to wygląda obecnie, bateria już się lekko spatynowała, ponieważ regularnie myję pod nią pędzle i wałki malarskie.



Dalej - zaczął się malować pokój Wyjątka. I tu będzie dygresja:

Drodzy.. Rodzice. Takoż Dziadkowie, Wujkowie, Ciocie, Babcie i wszyscy inni mający kontakty z dziećmi. Uprasza się. *Nie czynić dziecku obietnic bez pokrycia.* Albowiem dzieci mają pamięć jak słonie. Zwłaszcza w temacie obietnic. I potem z głupiego "Jak zjesz kaszkę, dam ci zajączka" zostaje dziecku trauma na resztę życia, że zjadło to ohydztwo, mało pawia pod stół nie puszczając, tylko i wyłącznie z powodu owego zajączka a tu co? A tu duuupa, a nie zając. Nie ma. Obietnicodawca się sianem wykręca i spać wygania.
Dlatego, zanim się coś dziecku obieca, warto się ze dwa razy zastanowić. I/lub w porę w język ugryźć. Albo na wszelki wypadek nie obiecywać nic. Tylko, kurcze, czasem się, niestety coś wymsknie. No i wtedy nie ma przeproś, trzeba być konsekwentnym...

Dlaczego to wszystko opisuję? Ano daawno daaawno temu, chyba jakoś w lato, byliśmy na budowie całą rodziną, a niżej podpisany za pomocą wałka malował swój warsztat. Wyjątek patrzył jak urzeczony i koniecznie, ale to KONIECZNIE chciał też. Czymkolwiek, kijem, własną ręką, byle coś wsadzić w kubełko z farbą i też malować, po wszystkim, po ścianach, po drzwiach i oknach, po mamie,. po sobie, wtedy dziecię byłoby dopiero szczęśliwe.
I ja wtedy, zamiast jak należy ryknąć "won, gówniarzu!", chciałem być dobry tata i dziecku naściemniałem, że teraz to nie można, bo jest tylko jeden wałek, nie ta pora roku, zła faza księżyca i chyba jeszcze na ustawę parlamentu w Kwabongo się powołałem, ale za to, jak będziemy malować poddasze, to Wyjątek będzie mógł pomalować swój pokój. Tak mi się to palnęło bezmyślnie. 
No i kurcze, mogiła. Dziecko się o to, kiedy będzie malować swój pokój dopytuje od tamtej pory przy każdej okazji, która choć trochę mu się z malowaniem kojarzy. I nie żadne, czy będzie mógł malować. Że będzie mógł, to on wie, bo przecież Tata obiecał, a jak Tata coś obieca, to to jest święte. On się w związku z tym nie pyta nawet: "czy?", on się pyta: "kiedy?". Cytuję: "Noo kieeeedyyyyyy??????!!!!!!????", koniec cytatu.

No i trzeba będzie słowa dotrzymać. W Leroju widziałem jednoczęściowe kombinezony malarskie z flizeliny, takie, które zakrywają ciało w stopniu... no gdzieśtam 99,9%, gdyby to uzupełnić o gogle narciarskie, byłoby pełne 100% i wtedy możnaby zaryzykować, ale, kurcze, tych kombinezonów nie produkują w rozmiarze 116cm, niestety. W każdym razie już wynegocjowałem z Wyjątkiem, że całość pokoju pomaluję ja, bo on nie da rady, ale za to on pomaluje swoje dwa garaże. Póki co całość jest zagruntowana i czeka:



W pokoju gościnnym zaś zostały wykonane ostatnie poprawki (o nich za moment) po czym wtachałem tam pierwsze... Baczność! MEBLE Spocznij!
Meble! Prawdziwe! Nie ma tam jeszcze co prawda podłogi, ale meble już są. I po trudzie i znoju można się położyć i przeeespać. We własnym domu...



Przed chwilą zdjęcie widziała moja małżonka i oczywiście źle tą komodę postawiłem, miała być na ścianie zewnętrznej. Znów do projektu nie zajrzałem, eeechhhh...  :wink: 

A'propos projektu - chciałbym przy pomocy innego zdjęcia zwrócić uwagę na kunszt projektowy mojej żony. Projektując ten dom, od razu wrysowywała zagospodarowanie. Mnóstwo rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych u nas, tak mocno dziwiących kolejne ekipy, jest własnie wynikiem takiego czy innego zagospodarowania. W pokoju gościnnym miała się mieścić wersalka. I, jak widać, zmieściła się. Z luzem 5cm...



A we wnęce za ścianką podpierającą dach lukarny wystarczy wstawić półeczki  :smile:   W każdym razie ewentualnych chętnych na projekt indywidualny domu zapraszamy, zapraszamy  :welcome: 

Zdjęcie (jedno i drugie) wyszło strasznie niewyraźne, jakby "komurą" robione - to wynik wcześniejszego zamiatania pyłu z podłogi - tuman musiał jeszcze w powietrzu wisieć i flesz dał taki efekt...

Co do ostatnich poprawek - wstawiłem drzwiczki szachtu z zaworami odcinającymi naszej łazienki. Łazienka jest malutka, zaworów w niej nie było gdzie zrobić, wymyśliłem, że dam je w korytarzyku pokoju gościnnego, gdzie jest na to miejsce, a przeszkadzać nikomu nie będą. Tak to wygląda:



A tak za drzwiczkami. Drzwiczki niestety kupiłem za małe. Mierzyłem je po obrysie wewnętrznej strony ramki i wychodziło mi, że będą dobre, ale niestety nie przewidziałem, że oś obrotu drzwiczek część tego obrysu zajmuje. I musiałem rant drzwiczek podciąć szlifierką. Na razie niech będą, a jak zaczną rdzewieć - wymienię na inne.



I na koniec wreszcie - termowizja dla ubogich - po śniegu leżącym na dachu znakomicie widać jakość ocieplenia poddasza. Znakomicie to ilustruje przykład dwóch moich niedalekich sąsiadów. Jeden przyoszczędził i nie dał ocieplenia w szczycie dachu (ponad poziomem poddasza), przez co zimą ma dach a'la flaga Monako. Znaczy miałby, gdyby miał dachówkę czerwoną. Albo Monako flagę brązowo-białą. Inny sąsiad z kolei ma dach, na którym regularnie poszczególne elementy konstrukcyjne dachu (ich zarysy znaczy) odznaczają się w topniejącym śniegu  :smile: 

U nas chyba nie jest tak źle. Północna połać dachu - śnieg leży mniej więcej równo po całości, tendencję do przyspieszonego topnienia widać jedynie na połaci nad garażem, dokładnie w zarysie pomieszczenia pod nią. Swoją drogą, ciekawe, dlaczego akurat tam, a gdzie indziej już nie.



Z drugiej strony domu zaś śnieg nam się musiał zsunąć z dachu:



Szkód po drodze nie narobił, rynny nie oberwał, zaspa pod połacią nie przeszkadza, więc w sumie nie jest źle.

J.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Pomysł z drzwiczkami udany.
ja bym je pomalował w kolorze ściany, nawet emulsją, nie muszą być tak widoczne.

----------


## Jarek.P

Szczerze mówiąc metalowe gładkie drzwiczki pomalowane farbą emulsyjną dla mnie byłyby mało atrakcyjne. 
Można by dobrać spraya w takim kolorze i pociągnąć drzwiczki sprayem, ale chyba mi się nie chce. Takie rzucające się w oczy mi absolutnie nie wadzą. Ale dzięki za podpowiedź.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Weekend niestety miałem niebudowlany, więc była jedynie krótka wizyta na budowie.

Wieści z frontu - brak. Wróg zszedł był do podziemia, gdzie się przegrupowywuje przed decydującym atakiem ani chybi i pozostaje mi tylko mieć nadzieję, że będzie to ostatnia bitwa "o honor", a nie ogłoszenie Dżihadu, zejście do partyzantki i podjęcie działań terrorystyczno-sabotażowych. W każdym razie ogłaszam, tu w tym miejscu, że jak odstąpią, to odpuszczę, w lesie niech sobie żyją, nie przeszkadza mi. Ale niech ja tylko jeden ślad zębów na przewodzie jakimś znajdę... chociaż jeden, malutki....

Czasu dużo nie miałem, więc i za duże roboty się nie brałem, ale jedną małą zrobić się udało. Kratkę ściekową w kotłowni. 
Kotłownia - jak to kotłownia, rury, rurki, rureczki, przyłącze wodociągowe, kran czerpalny, z którego się leje wprost na podłogę, do tego pralka, która też teoretycznie może powódź spowodować, ociekające czasem wodą pranie suszące się u sufitu  - wszystko to spowodowało, że w tym pomieszczeniu miała się pojawić w podłodze kratka. 

I tu na dzieńdobry coś, na co ja niestety wpadłem już zbyt późno, a szkoda, bo mnóstwo zachodu by oszczędziło. Na etapie projektowania kanalizy mój tok rozumowania był prosty: kratka ściekowa => ścieki = > kanalizacja, wniosek: kratkę trzeba podłączyć do kanalizacji. Było to dla mnie tak oczywiste, że nawet do głowy mi nie przyszło zastanawiać się nad alternatywami. A tymczasem jest to bardzo kiepskie rozwiązanie. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że kanalizacja śmierdzi. W normalnych przyborach typu kibel czy umywalka przed przedostawaniem się owego smrodu do pomieszczeń chroni syfon wodny (oczywiście o ile kanaliza jest dobrze zrobiona, nikt nie zaoszczędził na jej wentylacji, dobrze rozplanował odgałęzienia i przemyślał ich napowietrzanie, dzięku czemu syfon działa jak należy - to tak na marginesie). W takiej kratce ściekowej też oczywiście jest syfon, ale niestety, syfon ma to do siebie, że wymaga obecności w nim wody. A woda paruje... W zlewie, kiblu, wannie jest regularnie uzupełniana, w kratce podłogowej natomiast tego stałego dopływu świeżej wody nie ma. I co? I śmierdzi. Po prostu.

Rozwiązanie jest - zamiast zwykłej kratki za 30PLN wystarczy kupić kratkę pięć do dziesięciu razy droższą, wyposażoną w zawór antysmrodowy. Przy czym "wystarczy kupić" to też jest fajny tekst, bowiem znaleźć taką kratkę jest baaardzo ciężko. W popularnych sklepach ich na ogół nie ma, sprzedawcy nie za bardzo wiedzą, o co chodzi, jeśli nawet wiedzą, to nagminnie usiłują wciskać kratki z zaworem zwrotnym, zabezpieczającym przed "cofką" jako właśnie to, co trzeba. Tak czy tak rozwiązanie drogie, dość kłopotliwe i podobno też nie idealne, bowiem te zawory podobno różnie działają, nie zawsze idealnie, wymagają dbania o ich czystość.

A tymczasem wystarczyło chwilę pomyśleć w sposób twórczy.... czy ktoś do tej kratki będzie sikał, bądź coś jeszcze gorszego robił? Nie. Będą w nią zlewane jakieś straszliwe chemikalia? Nie. A co będzie w nią czasem, od wielkiego święta wlatywało? Wooodaaaaa. A gdzie wodę można odprowadzić? Wszędzie? Ano właśnie... 
Wystarczyło od tej kratki rurę poprowadzić nie do kanalizy, a do najbliższej zewnętrznej ściany, na zewnątrz. Zakończyć krótką, zakończoną kapinosem rurką tuż nad poziomem gleby, a żeby przez nią przeciągi do domu nie hulały, możnaby jeszcze na wylocie zamontować jakiś zaworek zwrotny, nie wiem, klapę "burzową" czy coś takiego, co się otworzy pod naporem wody od wewnątrz a normalnie będzie zamknięte.

No, ale niestety, u nas rura była już podpięta do kanalizy, pruć wylewek mi się nie chciało, a ponieważ zupełnym cudem i przypadkiem kupiliśmy w tygodniu kratkę z zaworem p/smrodowym, w piątek właśnie zostało ustrojstwo zainstalowane, przynajmniej w swojej "podziemnej" części. Trzeba było w tym celu odrobinkę rozorać wylewkę:



Widać przy okazji na zdjęciu, jak cienka wyszła wylewka na środku pomieszczenia, gdzie jej ubyło z racji wykonanego do środka spadku. Trochę z tym spadkiem wylewkarze przesadzili zresztą, o czym za chwilę napiszę. 
Poza wylewką, na zdjęciu wycieczka widzi 10cm styropianu, izolację poziomą (folia, pod folią papa termozgrzewalna, pod papą chudziak doszczelniony dysperbitem). Obok dziury - podstawa kratki. 

Pierwsza faza ustawiania ustrojstwa:



Na zdjęciu nie widać, więc dopiszę, że "solidną podstawę" kratce zapewnia kupka ułożona z trzech warstw ścinek płytek glazury ściennej. A naokoło poszła pianka poliuretanowa. Będzie i stabilnie i dość szczelnie, zwłaszcza, że na wierzch nakleję plaster folii budowlanej, który całość doszczelni na wypadek jakichś przecieków między kratką a gresem podłogowym, szczeliny mam zamiar dodatkowo zapaprać jakimś uszczelniaczem. 

I całość po zapiankowaniu, zabezpieczona jak należy przed wypchnięciem przez piankę do góry:



Płytki oparte o bok konstrukcji pełnią bardzo ważną rolę - pomagają całości w byciu idealnie poziomo - coś prężyło i całość miała tendencję do delikatnego pochylania się właśnie na tą stronę, tych kilka płytek było pierwszą rzeczą, która mi podeszła pod rękę, jak to ustawiałem, wystarczyły całkowicie.
Deska i ścinek płytki podłogowej mówią rosnącej piance "Halt ! " - no rosła skubana i jak konstrukcję ustawiałem, zaczęła przeszkadzać, musiałem czymś jej zapędy ograniczyć.

Ponieważ po zainstalowaniu tej kratki miałem jeszcze trochę czasu, pociągnąłem dalej podłogę w kotłowni. I przy tej podłodze na moment się zatrzymam. Wygląda ona tak:



Gdyby ta podłoga była równą, poziomą płaszczyzną, to rzecz byłaby prosta: płaszczyzna, jaka by nie była, da się pokryć prostokątami, jest to równie oczywiste, jak  "kartka w kratkę". Tu, w tym pomieszczeniu jednak, podłoga płaszczyzną nie jest. Podłoga jest  niecką... 
No niestety, na środku pomieszczenia jest kratka, całość wylewki została więc wykonana ze spadkiem do środka, spadek jest uformowany w formie bardzo mocno rozwartego stożka, wylewkarz formował go w ten sposób, że długą łatę oparł końcem o miejsce zainstalowania kratki, po czym zaczął tą łatą "chodzić" jak wskazówką zegara, zbierając materiał wylewki i tym samym formując stożek. Zebrał sporo - wylewka na końcu pomieszczenia ma 6cm, przy kratce zaś może ze 3.
Ja jestem glazurnik - amator i w dodatku samouk i szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, jak by sobie z taka podłogą poradził glazurniczy mistrz, pomieszczenie nie tak znów duże, płytki 33x33cm, układane równolegle do ścian pomieszczenia. Siatki Merkatora się z płytek nie zrobi, za dużo docinania by było. Ja radzę sobie "gubiąc" rozchodzące się płytki na fugach, ale za dużo w ten sposób zgubić nie mogę, bo narożniki się w końcu zaczynają mijać, dostępny ruch jest minimalny, więc i spadek jestem w stanie wyrabiać jedynie minimalny, gdzieś tak z połowę mniejszy niż ten wyrobiony przez wylewkarzy (oni zrobili ponad centymetr na metrze, ja zaś go niweluję do max. 5mm na metrze). Ma to tą dobrą stronę, że ta cieniutka wylewka prrzy kratce robi się sporo grubsza o warstwę kleju, która bezpośrednio przy kratce wychodzi ponad centymetrowa, ale jednak mam tu pewne wątpliwości, czy tego nie dałoby się zrobić inaczej, lepiej.

I ostatnia rzecz na dziś - termowizji dla ubogich część druga - tym razem zdjęcie od strony południowej:



I na nim ciekawostka. Na górze dachu śnieg leży grubiej - odpowiada to mniej więcej części poddaszowej, ocieplonej co prawda, ale odciętej sufitem od reszty budynku. Sufit jeszcze nieocieplony, ale jakąś barierę stanowi, efekt widać i jest to zrozumiałe. Niech mi ktoś jednak podpowie, jak można wytłumaczyć niemal całkowity brak śniegu na samym dole dachu? Na jego części wywieszającej się nad tarasem, a więc wogóle nie mającej pod sobą ogrzewanego pomieszczenia? Zachodnie wiatry  (od lewej) zwiały? Czy może - dość wydumana teoria spiskowa - tam akurat jest dziura w wiatroizolacji i gdzieś spod dachówek z domu ciepło dmucha?

J.

----------


## amstrong89

Jeżeli paroizolacja jest dobrze uszczelniona na stykach ze ścianą to nie powinno ciepło wydmuchiwać.(Paroizolacja pod wełną). Powietrze może też przelatywać przez zakład między dwoma foliami paroizolacyjnymi pod dachówką. Jeżeli była tam dawana taśma obustronna, lub odpowiednio napięta to nie powinno dmuchać. Może po prostu ta część dachu jest osłonięta od wiatru.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ta zagadka już się chyba wyjaśniła - obejrzałem uważnie zdjęcie w oryginalnej rozdzielczości i na powiększeniu widać, że na tym fragmencie bez śniegu, resztki śniegu siedzą w szparach między dachówkami. Gdyby dmuchało ciepłym powietrzem spomiędzy dachówek, to własnie przede wszystkim tam by śniegu nie było, tak więc ewidentnie z tego fragmentu zachodni wiatr musiał zwiać. 
A co do paroizolacji - poddaszowcy u nas jej dół wywijali na szczyt ścianki kolankowej, pod wełnę - twierdzili, że zawsze tak robią i że jest to szczelniejsze od folii przyklejanej taśmą do ściany, bo taśma od ściany się odklei, a taka przyciśnięta wełną folia sama nie wstanie. Brzmi w sumie sensownie, zwłaszcza, że ta taśma używana przez nich do klejenia folii jakaś supermocna faktycznie nie jest...

J.

----------


## Inż.

Mam pytanie: Co było argumentem, że nie masz na dachu płatków (lub innych urządzeń) przeciwśwniegowych? Bo widzę, że już lawiny Ci z dachu schodzą...

----------


## Jarek.P

W centralnej Polsce płotki p/śnieżne są ogólnie rzadko spotykane, więc szczerze mówiąc nawet się nad tym nie zastanawialiśmy. 

Realnie jednak patrząc - nasz dach jest dość skomplikowany, żadna połać na nim nie stanowi zbyt dużej, płaszczyzny, zawsze w dodatku coś tam na niej jest, a to lukarna, a to komin, więc te lawiny nie są (nie będą) duże. Rynny też są poniżej płaszczyzny połaci, więc są bezpieczne, pod domem, tam, gdzie te lawiny mogą schodzić, też nic wrażliwego na przetrącenie się nie znajdzie, tak więc chyba szkoda by było zachodu. Zwłaszcza, że jeśli się okaże, że jest to problem, płotki zawsze można doinstalować.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Gazie, paliwo moje, Ty jesteś jak zdrowie
Ile Cię trzeba cenić, ten tylko się dowie
Kto za Cię płaci... Dziś cenę twą w całej ozdobie. 
Widzę i opisuję, bo tęsknię po Tobie.

Gazomierzu żółty, co metry gazu liczysz
I z szafki swej wynikiem zużycia krzyczysz,
Ty w dziewiczym stanie wskazywałeś zera
Za jakie grzechy tak mnie krzywdzisz teraz
Zrób coś, spuść pomroczność na inkasenta oczy
Albo sam spróbuj, niech się twe liczydło zbloczy
Spraw, żeby spokojniej oddychało me łono
Tymczasem przenoś moją duszę umęczoną
Do tych pagórków leśnych, do tych łąk zielonych, 
rurociągiem gazpromu wcale nie skażonych 
Do tych pól malowanych zbożem rozmaitem, 
Wyzłacanych pszenicą, posrebrzanych żytem;
I temperatury plus dwadzieścia w powietrzu
Słonka świecącego i ani śladu deszczu 


Słonioooocyyyyyyyy......    


....echo......echo.....


J. (i pierwsza faktura za gaz, obejmująca dwa ostatnie miesiące, 550PLN za miesiąc)

PS: lekarzy nie wzywać, już nie warto. 
Żółte pigułki łykam, 
zielonych nie łykam, bo nie pomagają i sufit mnie po nich za bardzo przygniata, 
niebieskie wszystkie mi uciekły, 
a te czerwone zabrał lekarz, ten, co był ostatnio wraz z pielęgniarzem. 
Przywieźli nowy kaftan do przymiarki, było miło...

PS2: wszystkim zastanawiającym się, czy tynk gipsowy, czy cementowo-wapienny, radzę z całego serca: gipsowy! Mniej się zęby potem niszczą przy obgryzaniu ze ścian i jakoś szybciej idzie.

PS3: Natenczas Jarek.P wyjął swój długi cętkowany, krętyyyyyy......aaaaaaa, nieee, sioostrooo, nie zastrzyk, nie teeerazzz, JA MAM WENĘ, JA MUSZĘ PI...saaaaa...... spaaaaać....

----------


## Jarek.P

Wieści z frontu: 3:0

Ten kolejny punkt dla nas znalazłem dziś w wiaderku z wodą - utopiło się biedactwo. 
Biedactwu rzecz jasna na pohybel, ale niepokojące w tym wszystkim jest coś innego: kolejne znalezione zdechalctwo świadczy o tym, że szczury w domu cały czas są. Więc albo wcześniej nas skolonizowały na tyle skutecznie, że teraz mamy w domu całą szczurzą populację i nie, nie chcę wiedzieć, czym bydlaki się żywią, albo jednak jakaś droga wejścia do domu cały czas jest... 

Jak to zresztą Wyjątek dziś zgrabnie ujął:
- Bo tu scury nagrasowały. Baldzo się tym zmaltwiłem, że te scury nagrasowały na ten styropian.

W każdym razie szczurki nagrasowały nie tylko na styropian, ale i w okolice kuchenki i na blat szafki kuchennej. Ratatuje pier... dzielone.

Dziś odkryłem kolejną potencjalną drogę wejścia - peszel wyprowadzony z minirozdzielni w garażu na zewnątrz domu. Póki co pusty i po obu stronach otwarty. I dość gruby, bodajże 45mm wewnętrznej średnicy. Oczywiście natychmiast go zaślepiłem, a w domu rozpocząłem nowy etap wojny, bliższy wielbicielom filmów o Wietnamie. Pułapki konkretnie zacząłem zastawiać  :smile: 

Zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz: w zeszłą zimę grasowała u nas kuna. I udowadniała, że to jej teren, srając gdzie popadnie. Tej zimy po kunie ani śladu, za to nawiedziło nas stado szczurów. I sra gdzie popadnie. To ja się pytam: *co będzie w zimę następną???* Stado dzików? Srających gdzie popadnie? Czy słoń - uciekinier z zoo? I mniejsza o to, co robiący...


Dziś był też "Dzień *M*" M jak Malowanie  :smile: 

Wyjątek dopytywał się o to, czy pojedziemy i czy będzie malował swój pokój już tak mniej więcej od tygodnia. Z częstotliwością ze sto pięćdziesiąt razy na dzień. Co więc było robić. Trzeba było sprokurować jakiś kombinezon, wyposażyć Wyjątka w malarskie utensylia, zadbać o BHP i hajda do roboty:



Początki były, jak to zwykle początki, trudne:



Ale potem Mały Mistrz Joda się rozkręcił:



Efekt końcowy:



I pokój w widoku ogólnym, jak widać, Wyjątkowi troszeczkę pomogłem  :wink: 



A jak już przy malowaniu jestem - na koniec dzisiejszego wpisu ciekawostka: ściana probiercza:



Jest to zestaw już chyba kilkunastu próbek farb, wykonanych w poszukiwaniu nieodnajdywalnego: tego jednego, jedynego koloru, jaki żona moja wymyśliła do salonu.
Z jednej strony - śmiać mi się chce, jak sobie przypomnę wykańczanie kawalerskiego mieszkania, kiedy to "farba z mieszalnika" została wykonana przy pomocy kubła białej emulsyjnej, kupionego w Castoramie barwnika, wiertarki i małego mieszadła na wiertarce. A dobieranie kolorów trwało... a może z pół piwa.
Z drugiej jednak strony - granda jakaś. Ściany mamy jak należy zagruntowane. A jeszcze się nie zdarzyło, żeby jakaś farba na nich wyszła tak, jak na wzorniku. I skoro nawet ja, facet, ze swoją zdolnością do rozróżniania szesnastu barw widzę różnicę, to znaczy, że ona być musi!

J.

----------


## compi

Pocieszę Cię, że u mnie wizyta polnych myszy zaczęła się od zniszczenia dolnej części pionowej uszczelki w bramie garażowej Hormanna. Wygryzły tak z pięć cm skubane. Od poniedziałku wojna! Tyle że u mnie jeszcze brak ogrzewania i reszty oprócz elektryki, zimno jak diabli i nie kumam czego one tam szukają.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@compi* - toś mnie pocieszył...

W każdym razie dzisiejsza kontrola zastawionej pułapki wykazała, że szczurki pułapkę mają w... w nosie. Pokombinuję jeszcze z różnymi przynętami, może jeszcze inną chemię spróbuję. Nie odpuszczę w każdym razie. Dałem radę kunie, dam i szczurom! I tym dzikom przyszłorocznym też pokażę! Kumpla mam, wielbiciela broni czarnoprochowej, ze sporą kolekcją tejże, wszystko sprawne i regularnie strzelane, nie żadne atrapy. Już w zeszłym roku się na kunę oferował. Zaproszę na "nocne czuwanie", kupimy skrzynkę... no taką skrzynkę, do siedzenia na przykład i rozzzzzzstrzelamy sukinkotów! Fffszystkich! Rozsssstrzelamy fszystkich na literę "S", hip! :wink: 

A co do doboru kolorów - dziś się pojawiło światełko w tunelu. Kupiliśmy bowiem kolejny tester, tym razem Bondex. I kolor na ścianie wyszedł oczywiście i tak dwa razy ciemniejszy niż na testerze, ale przynajmniej barwą pasuje doskonale, więc teraz wystarczy wypróbować produkt o ton jaśniejszy tej samej barwy (a jest taki w palecie) i powinno być OK.
Niezależnie od tego chcę przeprowadzić jeszcze jedną próbę - przemalować kawałek ściany inną podkładówą (to co jest teraz, to farba podkładowa marki "Casto", a w kolejce czeka już "Śnieżka Grunt") i jeszcze raz przetestuję kilka testerów, jak wyjdą na podkładzie Śnieżki. Bo coś w tym, kurcze, jest - kupiony tester Duluxa rozprowadziłem na papierowej tacce, model "i te frytki do piwa szefie raz proszę" oraz na ścianie. I na tacce wyszedł idealnie tak, jak miał wyjść, a na ścianie o wiele ciemniej. Dlaczego?

W każdym razie, zgodnie orzekliśmy, że ta nowa próbka będzie już ostatnią, potem się wybierze coś z tego, co mamy. A reszta próbek, testerów i małych opakowań wziętych na próbę z mieszalnika (zostanie nam tego całkiem sporo, na tej wyżej pokazywanej ścianie probierczej chyba ze dwanaście próbek jest) - no cóż...  a wezmę wiaderko, wleje po kolei wszystkie te testery, założę na wiertarkę mieszadło, rozmieszam... i tym, co wyjdzie pomaluję piwnicę. I mam jakieś dziwne przeczucie, że jak już piwnica będzie pomalowana, wejdzie do niej małżonka, stanie w drzwiach, rozejrzy się i zakrzyknie:
- O! O taki kolor od początku mi chodziło!
 :Lol: 


A wracając jeszcze do dobierania kolorów, żeby nie było jednak, że to wina podkładu - wczoraj kupiliśmy pierwsze dwa parapety wewnętrzne. Sosnowe, surowe. I dwie małe puszki lakierobejcy, wg wzornika najbardziej podobne do koloru naszych okien. I co? I duupa, jak się okazało, jedna owszem, jest podobna, ale o wiele za ciemna (i ze dwa razy ciemniejsza niż na wzorniku), a druga w ogóle w inny kolor leci. Fatum jakieś? Klątwa murarza? Krasnoludki z braku mleka do farb sikają?

J.

----------


## compi

Nasze leśne domki niestety mogą nawiedzać wszelkie mary od glonów na ścianach i dachu po wszelkie mięsożerne cholerstwo. Na gryzonie podobno najlepsze są trutki w takich mokrych saszetkach. tylko na budowie mam teraz minusową, więc chyba musiałbym im podstawić mikrofalówkę, hehe. 
Z mojego doświadczenia odnośnie kolorów. Na wzorniku wszystkie ciemne kolory wyglądają bezpiecznie. Niestety tak nie jest. Ściana czy sufit to już ogrom wobec małego skrawka zazwyczaj błyszczącego papieru. Natomiast próbki lakierobejcy mogły być wykonywane na innym rodzaju niż Wasz kawałku drewna. W obu przypadkach należy zachować ostrożność i lepiej poświęcić parę złotych na połówkę litra z mieszalnika(tak można w Beckersie) niż tracić czas, kasę i nerwy. Ciekawostkę zaobserwowałem ostatnio w przypadku farb z wyższej półki Ralstona. Kolor właściwy z wzornika można było uzyskać dopiero po drugim malowaniu pomimo, że pierwsza warstwa pokryła już znakomicie ściany. Ja osobiście odradzam Duluxa, szczególnie te wynalazki z jedną warstwą.

----------


## Gosiek33

Faktycznie lakierobejca to wyzwanie, dlatego najpierw kupiliśmy maleńką puszkę by sprawdzić jaki da kolor na sośnie, którą głównie barwimy. Wzornik trzeba patrzeć na jakim drewnie jest zrobiony - najczęściej sosna i dąb. Na dodatek kolejna warstwa zmienia barwę. Mamy opracowany kolor złotego dębu. A jaki masz kolor okien?

----------


## Jarek.P

Na rodzaj drewna oczywiście zwróciliśmy uwagę, i parapety i tester w sklepie były sosnowe. Ale wiadomo - sosna sośnie nierówna, dodatkowo cholera wie, co oni w sklepie wykorzystali, może np. sklejkę, która inaczej chłonie i dlatego próbki na niej wychodzą bledsze.

Okna - widać je na zdjęciach gdzieś wcześniej, kolor to coś w stylu teku, on się wg palety producenta (Gebauer) nazywa "sipo mat" i nawet mamy słoiczek oryginalnego lakieru dodany gratis do drzwi, ale ten słoiczek, wiadomo, trzyma się na czarną godzinę na ewentualne uszkodzenia okien.
Swoją drogą... spróbuję dziś zadzwonić do firmy, która nam okna montowała i spytać, może udałoby się przez nich oryginalny lakier załatwić?

Wczoraj przetestowaliśmy też Lazurę "pinia:, którą tutaj pół muratora się swego czasu zachwycało, kolor daje bardzo ładny, ale trochę za jasny. Damy tą pinie na widoczne elementy więźby, na parapety przydałoby się jednak coś ciemniejszego, no i mam obawy, czy lazura na parapecie będzie wystarczająco odporna na uszkodzenia np. po przelaniu kwiatków. Tak w ogóle, lazurę można po położeniu jeszcze dodatkowo zalakierować na bezbarwno celem jej dodatkowego zabezpieczenia?

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

spojrzyj na moje okna złoty dąb, a pod nim parapet sosnowy z Leroya pomalowany dwukrotnie lakierobejcą orzech laskowy endury ale Endura jest rzadko u nas spotykana, natomiast lubimy kolorystykę bondexu. Dwie warstwy tej lakierobejcy dają dobrą ochronę, ale na wodę, to raczej żadne drewno odporne nie jest zbytnio. Jeśli szybko osuszysz śladu nie będzie, ale dłuższy kontak jak wiadomo.... to nie kamień  :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

Jak patrzę na Twoje drzwi - duża płaszczyzna z kolorem





to wydaje mi się, że taki widziałam w jakimś LM i to na sośnie właśnie - może taki wzornik dadzą do domu?


http://www.drewno.pl/artykuly/5772-D...ik+koloru.html

----------


## Jarek.P

@Gosiek - dzięki za sugestię, 
Dzwoniłem do firmy, która nam te okna sprowadzała, oryginalny lakier, którymi były malowane załatwią nam bez problemu, mają się tylko dowiedzieć, ile on będzie kosztował, jeśli to tylko nie będzie jakaś dzika fortuna, to po prostu pójdziemy tą drogą. A jeśli usłyszymy cenę zaporową - wtedy spróbujemy tym Bondexem.

J.

----------


## Inż.

jeśli chodzi o gryzonie, to najlepszy na nie sposób to kupić KOTA...
Może być perski, czy innej maści... Aby był głodny :smile: 
Nie wiem czy widziałeś film "Król szczurów"?
Jak chcesz z nimi walczyć to nie dasz rady, nie walczysz z jednym szczurem, tylko ze stadem...
Poza tym spotkałem się z opinią, że szczury uwielbiają takie miejsca jak lasy świerkowe lub sosnowe, bo kryją się w norach...
Oczywiście jak nie ma nigdzie blisko żadnego miasta... bo tam jest ich najwięcej...
Nie chcę Cie straszyć ale jak zabijesz więcej niż 10 szczurów bądź pewien że czeka Cie inwazja...
Trzymam kciuki... trzeba mieć kota :smile:

----------


## compi

W tym świetle posiadanie kuny to rzekłbym wręcz komfort psychiczny.

----------


## amstrong89

Przejdź sie po wsi i popytaj o kota dusiciela. U mnie jest taki jeden. Kiedyś znalazłem na mojej działce szczura uduszonego. Skubana kotka. :roll eyes:  Na jesień czy na wiosne siedzi w trawie i szuka myszy. Już pare razy widziałem jak niosła w pysku mysz. Taką kotke to ze świecą szukać. Na allegro jest też jakieś urządzenie emitujące ultradźwięki czy coś takiego. Podobno dobre to na gryzonie.

----------


## Madzia i Grzegorz

Jeśli mogę coś zasugerować to te urządzenia są raczej marne :sad:  Nie do końca spełniają swoją funkcję. Ale KOT to jak najbardziej dobry pomysł!!!! a właściwie kotka bo te są bardziej łowne. Mam w domu kota i kotkę i to ona pod drzwi często przynosi swoje zdobycze bo nasz Wicek to piecuch prawdziwy :smile:  Trochę to denerwujące jest codziennie w drzwiach mieć ze 3 uduszone myszki ale.... :smile: Mieliśmy też szczury w budynku gospodarczym i żadnymi trutkami nie mogliśmy ich unicestwić!!! Ale odkąd mamy naszą kotkę po szczyrach ani śladu!!!

----------


## netbet

*Jarek*... chyba czas na zmianę zwierza ... 

..masz/miałeś kozę - było git
..będziesz miał kocura - tez będzie git

czas leci, sytuacja się zmienia... nie każda koza potrafi upolować myszora .... ale każdy kot grzeje przyłożony tu i tam... :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Jarek.P

Zbiorczo wam odpowiem: 

Jest tak: koty uwielbiam i gdyby to tylko ode mnie zależało, to w domu byłby piecuch do grzania "tu i tam", a na podwórzu ze dwa koty do zadań specjalnych. 
Ale niestety... żona alergiczna, zamknięta w jednym pomieszczeniu z kotem zaczyna się dusić po około godzinie a i to, jak jest na prochach, bez prochów dusi się szybciej. Tak więc, niestety, musiałbym wybierać, a postawiony przed takim wyborem wybieram jednak bez namysłu żonę, bo nie tylko również grzeje przyłożona tu i tam, to jeszcze ma do tego kilka innych zalet, jak na przykład znakomicie gotuje  :Lol: 

Choć... zostają jeszcze te koty do zadań specjalnych, stacjonujące na zewnątrz - jeśli się uda takie przyzwyczaić do mieszkania w naszym obejściu, to może? Ewentualnie z kuną wejdę w komitywę, zawrzemy rozejm, ja jej pozwolę mieszkać w naszym obejściu, mogę jej nawet budę zrobić z desek (szalunkowych of kors), a ona będzie gryzonie gonić...
Kuuuunoooo? Gdzie jeeesteeeeś?

Urządzenia elektroniczne, przynajmniej te popularne, z allegro itp mają jedną wspólną cechę: nikt nie zdołał jeszcze skutecznie wytłumaczyć zwierzakom, że tych własnie dźwięków mają się bać, w związku z czym niestety mają je całkowicie w... w nosie.

A co do "Króla Szczurów", to filmu nie widziałem, czytałem książkę. Owszem, bardzo mi się podobała, ale szczerze mówiąc nie za bardzo łapię związek, zakładania szczurzej hodowli i przerabiania ich na potrawkę z "rusa ticusa" raczej nie planuję  :smile: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

> Tak więc, niestety, musiałbym wybierać, a postawiony przed takim wyborem wybieram jednak bez namysłu żonę, bo nie tylko również grzeje przyłożona tu i tam, to jeszcze ma do tego kilka innych zalet, jak na przykład znakomicie gotuje


Wybór jest prosty  :stir the pot: 

BP,PPNMSP  :wink:

----------


## RAPczyn

Odnośnie kotów i innych zwierząt http://kabaret.tworzymyhistorie.pl/5..._-_cz._3z3.php

----------


## Inż.

A ja wolę o myszy:
http://kabaret.tworzymyhistorie.pl/4...al_o_myszy.php

----------


## Jarek.P

Taaaakkk  :rotfl: 

Mysza super i tylko pozostaje mi mieć nadzieję, że to również nie ma odniesienia do mojej sytuacji, u nas na budowie szczury NIE MAJĄ CO JEŚĆ! I basta! 

A na marginesie...

Teraz będzie odezwa.

początek odezwy
--------------------------------------------------------------

Wielce Szanowni Państwo Ekoidio... tego... ekologowie. Ja bardzo proszę. Już starczy tych protestów. Naprawdę, dosyć!.
Bo komu w końcu przeszkadzało to globalne ocieplenie? Było ciepło, zimy trwały dwa tygodnie i co? Źle było?
To wzięliście, skasowaliście żarówki 100W i proszę, wystarczy za okno wyjrzeć, żeby zobaczyć, jaki jest efekt. 

Dobra, trudno, może tak trzeba, może jakas żaba gołodupa woli, jak jej raz do roku cztery litery w stawie przemrozi, dzieci też mają normalną zimę i możliwość pojeżdżenia na sankach, taka zima jak obecna też pozytywnie wpływa na jakość naszego życia politycznego, *ale poprzestańmy na tym, na litość boską!*

Bo, jak pisałem: skasowaliście żarówki 100W i zimowe przeciętne temperatury spadły z plus pięciu na minus piętnaście. To ja się pytam: co będzie, jak skasujecie żarówki 75W? Syberia? Većna zmrzlina?

Łącząc różne wyrazy

Jarek.P

----------------------------
koniec odezwy

J.

----------


## compi

Bo widzisz. O oszczędzaniu na ekologicznych żarówkach czytamy tylko na opakowaniach i sponsorowanych artykułach w prasie. Tak na prawdę, chyba nikt nie stwierdzi na 100% i z ręką na sercu, że mu się zakup tego czegoś z gwintem za kilkadziesiąt złotych opłacał . Wyjątkiem może jest moja budowa, gdzie teraz pod moja nieobecność świecą się non stop cztery sztuki jakiegoś Filipa.S.A. 21W i być może płacę mniej. Jednak już ciągłe pstrykane w te ekonowości już podobno tak oszczędne nie jest. O ekologi wytwarzania tych urządzeń, bo tak już je można chyba nazwać, jakoś też tak mało się mówi.

http://finanse.wp.pl/kat,104122,titl...wiadomosc.html

----------


## netbet



----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję za życzenia, zrewanżuję się za chwilę, a póki co: Najnowsze Wieści!

Hosanna! (nomen omen,święta idą) Udało się! Nareszcie! 

Po wydaniu kupy kasy na niezliczone testery i próbniki, którymi zapapraliśmy ileś metrów kwadratowych ścian





... nareszcie wyszliśmy na prostą! Udało nam się znaleźć... No nie, nie ma tak dobrze, nie napiszę, że znaleźliśmy wreszcie ten upragniony kolor, to by było pójście na łatwiznę. Znaleźliśmy dwa upragnione kolory i musimy się tylko zdecydować, który z nich zostanie. W każdym razie obadwa są tutaj:



Oba z palety Bondexu, jeden (trzeci od lewej) nazywa się Sahara, a drugi (piąty od lewej) - Sycylia. 

I dwa słowa komentarza, z konieczności rozbite na płci:

*Dla panów:*: tak, ja wiem, na tych wszystkich próbkach powtarzają się w kółko może ze trzy takie same kolory. Ale sami rozumiecie, one muszą... I cholera by tych producentów wzięła, kiedyś to było proste, była kupowana na kilo kredówa żółta, beżowa, zielona i takie kolory każdy rozumiał, a jak się trafił malkontent, to się mieszało na miejscu, patrzyło, co wychodzi i dobierało kolor docelowy. A teraz? Cholery można dostać! Sto pięćdziesiąt barw, odcieni, wszystkie podobne do siebie, eeechhhh....

*Dla pań:* - niestety, wybór nie był prosty, tyle palet, tyle odcieni, każda inna i każda nie pasuje, albo tonacja za żółta albo za różowa, podczas gdy ma być morelowa, a jeśli nawet jest, to za ciemna. Dodatkowo wszystko inaczej wygląda na ścianie przy oknie i na ścianie naprzeciwko okna, w świetle dziennym i sztucznym, no cholery można dostać, zanim się człowiek zdecyduje. 

Mało tego! Znaleźliśmy też kolor lakierobejcy na parapety. I tu muszę Udzielić Pochwały Czytelniczce.

A więc:

Czytelniczko Naszego Dziennika (nie mylić z "Naszym Dziennikiem") Gosiek33 - niniejszym udzielam Pochwały i składam Serdeczne Podziękowania za nakierowanie nas na paletę Bondexu,. która się okazała strzałem w dziesiątkę. Dziś kupiona mała puszka lakierobejcy w kolorze "tek" została zatwierdzona do dalszego stosowania. Na zdjeciu poniżej wszystkie przetestowane próbki, tek Bondexu jest na pierwszym planie, natomiast w głębi po lewo jest lazura 3V3 w kolorze "pinia". którą pomalujemy widoczne elementy więźby.



A na koniec - płytki. Podłogowe. Zestaw zawierający w sobie płytki kuchniojadalniane (ramka), płytkę przedpokojową (dostawka u góry zdjecia) oraz płytkę, która ma na środku przedpokoju stanowić coś a'la dekor (środek w ramce):



I tyle.

J.

----------


## compi

Cholibka, jak Ty z tym wszystkim zdążysz do jutrzejszej wigilii??? A tak na poważnie to wszystkiego dobrego, radosnych świąt i wytrwałości w dokończeniu znakomitego projektu. Trzymajcie tak dalej!

----------


## Jarek.P

aaaleosssochozzzi? Wigilii na budowie nie urządzamy, więc kończyć tego do jutra nawet nie próbuję  :Smile: 

Za życzenia dzięki!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

A wszystkim naszym czytelnikom życzymy:

*Mnóstwa Świątecznej Radości

Czasu dla Tych, którzy są Najważniejsi

Dziecięcego zapatrzenia się w gwiazdkę

Prezentów od losu

I uśmiechu, który powoduje, że cały rok 

Może być jak w Święta*



Tekst - inspired by jeden przyszły sąsiad
Zdjęcie - inspired by Netbet ze swoją choinką

A na koniec podkład muzyczny. Oczywiście, kolęda, jak należy, ale proszę się nie obawiać i klikać bez obaw, nie jest to żadna z typowych "Najpiękniejszych Polskich Kolęd", z których każdą słyszy się sto pięćdziesiąt razy dziennie już tak gdzieś od połowy listopada, i które w związku z tym w każdym normalnym człowieku, w okolicach Świąt wywołują "pianę na pysku" i/lub myśli samobójcze. 
Jest to kolęda dość stara, u nas bardzo mało znana, a moim przynajmniej zdaniem po prostu przecudna...




J.

----------


## compi

Aaale ja przecież żartowałem. Płytki bardzo bardzo ładne, szczególnie te mocno palone. Widziałem takie u znajomych ułożone na tarasie i w słońcu wyglądały pięknie. Normalnie Toskania : D.

----------


## Jarek.P

Żona po przeczytaniu Twojej uwagi spuchła z dumy, własnie się unosi pół metra nad ziemią i nie ma komu schabu na jutro piec. To właśnie miała być Toskania, dziękujemy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## meg60

Witaj Jarku !!! Dziękuję za zyczenia, nie często piszę u ciebie, ale systematycznie poczytuję twój wspaniały dziennik. Gratuluję szybkich postępów i podziwiam wielgachną wiedzę dotyczącą elektryki  itp. Dla mnie mistrzostwo świata !!!!! 
Aaaaa, jeszcze! - kafelki przecudne urody - mogłabym prosić o coś więcej ? Jakieś bliższe informacje?

A na koniec *WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT DLA CAŁE TWOJEJ  RODZINKI !!!!!

*

----------


## rasia

*Wszystkiego najlepszego na Święta i po Świętach życzy rasia z rodzinką.* :smile:

----------


## TINEK

Serdeczne życzenia wielu radosnych doznań z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
 wszystkiego co najlepsze w każdym dniu nadchodzącego Nowego Roku 
życzy TINEK

----------


## myszonik

Z okazji Świąt, które już tuż, tuż za rogiem życzę  serdecznie i z całego serca utonięcia w atmosferze rodzinnej radości, ciepła, spokoju, wytchnienia od codzienności, marzeń, zapachów i smaków.... jednym słowem czerpania pełnymi garściami z magii Bożego Narodzenia.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Aaaaa, jeszcze! - kafelki przecudne urody - mogłabym prosić o coś więcej ? Jakieś bliższe informacje?


To sprzedawane przez Castoramę hiszpańskie płytki producenta o nazwie Borja, ten konkretny model to Pirita Rojo:

http://borjaceramictilesdesign.com/p...iar=true&img=0

Cieszę się, że się podobają  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Noxili

Z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 

Zdrowia, szczęścia , odpoczynku od codziennej gonitwy, cudownego leniuchowania, wspaniałego obijania się i bliskości z 

przyjaciółmi i rodzinążyczą 
Sławek z Arletką 
czyli 
Noxili z Noxilinką
Z nieco mniejszcym udziałem psów,kota, sów,sójek, i reszty ekipy Nawiedzonej Kuźni

----------


## ktosiek

Dziękuję za życzenia  :wink: Ja bardziej tradycyjnie :smile: 
Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia:

----------


## Jarek.P

Obraziłem się na swój ukochany sklep. Na Castoramę. Bo chamskie numery wywija, żerując na swoich własnych klientach. A konkretnie: na panice zatytułowanej "Łolaboga, kupujta ludzie wszystko, bo od nowego roku VAT większy będzie!!!"

Vat owszem, wzrośnie. O 1%. I zgoda, są to realne pieniądze, przy koszcie materiałów do jakiegośtam remontu szacowanym na 1000PLN, trzeba do interesu dołożyć całą dychę, a dycha, jak wiadomo, piechotą nie chodzi. W związku z powyższym, już od połowy grudnia kibelmarkety przeżywają wzmożone oblężenie. 
Oczywiście w ślad za popytem idzie i... co? Podaż? Agdzietam! Ceny idą. Już przed świętami zauważałem, że to i owo wyraźnie zdrożało, ale naiwnie sądziłem, że podnieśli trochę ceny i już. Niestety, mało im było. Ostatni rzut podwyżek zostawili na te kilka dni końcówki roku, kiedy ludzie mają zwykle wolne dni i pewnie sprzedaż jest największa, bo kto żyw, lata po sklepach i kupuje z obłędem w oczach wszystko jak leci, nie ważne potrzebne, czy niepotrzebne, ważne żeby kupić, na zapas, bo taniej jeszcze.

I tak:
- klej do płytek CM-11 kupowany w czwartek przed świętami kosztował mnie 18,90PLN. Dziś ten sam klej kosztuje już 21PLN
- farba kolorowa Dekoral 5l przed świętami kosztowała 74PLN z groszami (i to już było po podwyżkach, bo w listopadzie kupowałem taniej), dziś ta sama farba już 78PLN z groszami.

A po Nowym Roku pewnie radośnie odtrąbią, jak to w trosce o klientów, ich ceny zostają na poziomie sprzed wprowadzenia wyższego VATu. Cwaniaki, jego mać!

W wymalowanych już na tip-top pokojach zacząłem osprzęt elektryczny instalować. Oto wybrany przez nas design:





Na dolnym zdjęciu widać, że już nam się świeżo malowana ściana uświtoliła, trzeba będzie sczyścić. 
A druga rzecz - producent naszego osprzętu niestety nie dopuszcza kompletowania klapek w dowolny sposób. Jak jest wyłącznik schodowy, to ma klapkę z piktogramem "schody" i koniec, nie ma możliwości zamówienia schodowego z inną klapką. W związku z czym, mimo, że w pokoju nie ma schodów, a jedynie "ficzer" wspierający lenistwo i umożliwiający zapalanie i gaszenie światła zarówno z wejścia do pokoju, jak i nie ruszając czterech liter z kanapy, na klapkach są piktogramy ze schodami. I będą. Trzeba się będzie przyzwyczaić...

W temacie walk wszelakich - ratatuje wycofały się na z góry upatrzone pozycje, gdzie się przegrupowują, szykują jakiś blitzkrieg, bądź jeszcze co gorszego, w każdym razie po ostatnich zwłokach, w domu nie ma żadnych nowych śladów. Ani zwłok, ani śladów bytności.
Gorzej natomiast z doborem kolorów. Niedawno odtrąbiłem zwycięstwo, ogłaszając ograniczenie kolorów do jedynie dwóch, ale niestety... Błąd taktyczny popełniłem. Jak byliśmy poprzednio w Castoramie, żona wzięła sobie tabelę wzorników Bondexu. A ja głupi, zamiast jej gdzieś tą tabelę "zginąć", przegapiłem sprawę. I co? I duuuupa... Znalazła moja małżonka w święta parę wolnych chwil na dumanie nad tymi wzornikami z tabeli, a jak baba się w kolory wgapia, zwłaszcza takie, których nie ma (i nie ważne, czy chodzi o farbę na ściany, czy nowe ciuchy), to wiadomo, że nic dobrego z tego wyjść nie może. I nie wyszło. Dziś kupowałem kolejne dwa testery...

Tak więc, żeby choć wybrany kolor drewna zaklepać, idąc za ciosem pomalowałem dziś wybraną już lakierobejcą pierwsze zakupione futryny drzwiowe oraz jeden parapet. I nie ma odwrotu!

Jak zrobić... bejcolakiernię Lakierobejcarnię? No wiadomo, stanowisko do malowania lakierobejcą, w każdym razie jest to wiedza tajemna i zdradzę jedynie tyle, że są potrzebne żabie oczy, skrzydło nietoperza, włosie z knura cięte przy nowiu oraz dwa czarne kozły.



Efekty jednokrotnego lakierowania:



I na koniec jeszcze - skończyłem (prawie - zawsze jest jakieś prawie) płytki ścienne w kotłowni.



Tu "prawie" dotyczy brakujących glifów, fug oraz niedociętej płytki naokoło dziś wgipsowanej puszki połączeniowej do elektrozaworu odcinającego wodę. Ot taki prosty patencik umożliwiający automatyczne odcinanie domu w czasie "nikto ne je doma" (elektrozaworem będzie sterowała centrala alarmu). Ponieważ, jak praktyka i prawa Murphy'ego dowodzą, wszelkie pęknięte rury i tym podobne przyczyny zalań występują tym bardziej, im bardziej nikogo nie ma w domu, patent ten pozwoli przeciwdziałać tego typu nieszczęściom.



Rury z resztek tynku oczywiście w końcu odczyszczę. elektrozawór na wprost, mniej więcej pośrodku, pomiędzy kranem czerpalnym a filtrem, póki co ma zdjęty siłownik.

J.

----------


## compi

Nie planujesz zraszaczy? Bo taki zawór odetnie i nawadnianie i zmywarkę i pralkę gdy wyjdziesz z domu. Jeśli iść za ciosem to i obwody elektryczne odciąć oprócz alarmu, lodówki i ewentualnie bramy i elektrorygli.

----------


## Jarek.P

Odcinanie wody zaworem nie jest obowiązkowe  :smile: 
Po prostu przewidziałem taką możliwość, robienie osobnego zasilania zmywarki/pralki sprzed elektrozaworu to już by był przesadyzm, zawsze można elektrozawór uruchamiać (znaczy unieruchamiać) na czas dłuższych nieobecności jedynie. Albo sprzęgnąć go z czujnikami zalania w newralgicznych miejscach.

A zraszacze - jeśli nawet będą (jeśli - bo jednak podlewanie lasu trochę chyba mija się z celem), to i tak będą zasilane z wody "gospodarczej" pochodzącej ze studni, to jest zupełnie osobny obieg, od domowego niezależny.

J.

----------


## compi

Obowiązku nie ma, to ja wiem. Chodziło mi generalnie o przypadki, o których już pisano na forum, między innymi gdy czujka p.poż wszczyna alarm, a ten odcina elektrozaworem dostęp do wody. Zalać chałupę to może i obieg C.O. niezależny przecież (chyba?) od dostępu do wody. Zapomniałem, że masz dostęp do miejskiej sieci.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ciekawe, nie słyszałem. Ale i nie przypuszczam, żebym wpadł na pomysł odcinania wody w razie alarmu. Szczerze mówiąc, nie mam tu jeszcze jakichś szczegółowych planów odnośnie sterowania tym zaworem, po prostu na teraz rozpatruję dwie opcje: albo odcinanie po wykryciu zalania albo odcinanie na amen w razie dłuższych nieobecności domowników.
Zalanie z obiegu CO oczywiście też jest możliwe, ale tam tej wody nie ma znów aż tak strasznie dużo, no i szansa na zalanie chyba też jest jednak mniejsza, niż przy wodzie użytkowej.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Szczurów brak. 

Na wszelki wypadek zresztą, dokładniej uszczelniłem szparę pod drzwiami garażowymi, mając na uwadze nie tylko drogę wejścia do domu dla tych bydlaków, ale i moją ostatnia fobię - boję się już zaglądać do licznika gazowego, jego obmierzła morda szczerząca się do mnie rzędem cyferek śni mi się po nocach i powoduje, że budzę się z wrzaskiem i zlaną potem twarzą, przed oczami mając jeszcze przeskakujące w szaleńczym pędzie cyferki.

Co do fobii, jak już przy takim trudnym temacie jestem... nie, ja może nie będę pisał szczegółowiej, ja tylko pokażę zdjęcie z wczoraj:



I dodam jeszcze, że nie był to złapany w obiektywie moment, tylko stan trwający w zasadzie godzinami. A dziś był ciąg dalszy. Na budowie wykwintny obiad na stole stygnie, a żona kolory kontempluje. I nieważne, że owym wykwintnym obiadem były zafundowane przez męża dwa macdonaldowe zestawy, liczy się sam fakt: podane, nie jedzone, stygnie.... echhh.....

Drewno przynajmniej poszło za ciosem, położona już druga warstwa, chyba dam jeszcze trzecią, bo wyszła dość szorstka (mimo szlifowania po pierwszej), teraz przeszlifuję ją na gładko drobnym papierem i może spróbuję ostatnią, finiszową warstwę położyć wałkiem? Na puszce Bondexu co prawda zalecają malowanie pędzlem, ale... wałek to zawsze wałek. 



Kotłownia - wczoraj wstawiłem brakującą płytkę i zafugowałem ścianę:



A dziś wygląda to już tak:



Ta wycinana płytka nie jest wstawiona idealnie - wiem. Jest delikatnie przesunięta w lewo względem reszty, ale po pierwsze - na tym zdjęciu, robionym z bliska i na wprost widać to o wiele bardziej, niż w naturze, po drugie - to u licha jest kotłownia i miejsce za rurami, a ze wstawieniem tej płytki i tak się namęczyłem jak nie wiem - manewrować mi nią tam było strasznie ciężko. Tak więc kajam się we własnym dzienniku za autofuszerkę, ale i jednocześnie tłumaczę, że lepiej się nie dało/nie chciało/nie warto było.
Siłownik elektrozaworu już założony i całość gotowa do zdalnego sterowania. I tylko jeszcze muszę kiedyś szczotkę drucianą na wiertarkę założyć i podoczyszczać te rury.

I ostatnia rzecz zrobiona w ostatnie dni - wiatrołap. Pomalowany:



I oświetlony:



A z lampy proszę się nie śmiać. Tak, wiem, to jest kicz absolutny, w dodatku kompletnie nie pasujący do leśnego charakteru domu, ale jest to lampa z prawdziwej tykwy, dla nas wielka pamiątka, która wreszcie znalazła swoje miejsce: 



Pamiątka ta przypomina nam bowiem pięęękne czasy. Czasy, kiedy byliśmy jeszcze młooodzi, mieliśmy dużo pieniędzy, duuuużo czasu i stać nas było (pod oboma wymienionymi względami) na spędzanie wakacji w różnych pięknych, egzotycznych miejscach. 
Obecnie, kiedy oba w/w czynniki, tzn i czas i finanse wysysa z nas do "mniej niż zera" pewien gargamelowaty moloch, kiedy problemem jest wygospodarowanie czasu na zrobienie zakupów, a z planów wakacyjnych możemy najwyżej zastanawiać się nad "weekendem w hipermarkecie" (budowlanym, of course), choć na tą lampę możemy sobie popatrzeć. I powspominać, jak to wynajętym samochodem objeżdżaliśmy półwysep Bodrum i w przecudnym (bo wolnym od dużych hoteli i turystów typowo turnusowych) miasteczku Gumusluk, żona wraz z moją mamą wybierały te lampy:



Wybierały je chyba z pół godziny, doprowadzając sprzedającą tam Turczynkę niemalże do szału i powodując, że chcąc się nas już pozbyć w cholerę, zeszła z ceną za wybrane _wreszcie_ dwie lampy chyba nawet poniżej kosztów własnych..

Ech, były czasy... 
Może na emeryturze, jak już spłacimy kredyty, to za ową ogromną kasę, jaka nam grozi w wyniku reformy emerytalnej, jeszcze tam kiedyś wrócimy (tam = ogólnie rozumiany rejon Morza Śródziemnego). Cytując klasykę filmu polskiego: "Jeszcze tam, k...wa, wrócimy!!!" 



J.

----------


## compi

Chyba już macie dosyć budowy, zimy, gazu i wszystkiego jeśli wspominacie wakacje. U nas cały dzień pada śnieg i już mnie bolą plecy chociaż odśnieżać niezamieszkały dom będę dopiero jutro. Wybierania kolorów współczuję. Temat chyba zawsze ciężki. Zamknijcie oczy i rzucajcie lotkami do darta.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Zamknijcie oczy i rzucajcie lotkami do darta.



 ["fściekłe" spojrzenie, stosowny ton głosu] ja bardzo dziękuję za podobne rady [foch...]

J. (z wizją reprezentacyjnej ściany w salonie wymagającej ponownego tynkowania na znacznej powierzchni w wyniku oddziobania pierwotnego tynku ostrzami rzutek)

----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## rasia

*Spełnienia marzeń, realizacji planów oraz zdrowia,zdrowia i jeszcze raz pieniędzy... w Nowym Roku  życzy rasia.*

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za życzenia, również życzę Wam, żeby w Nowym Roku... żeby Wam się budowało!  :Smile: 

Dziś świętowaliśmy, na budowie nasza noga nawet nie postała. Tyle mojego, że sobie przez ten czas świętowania rozdzielnię do racka serwerowego zrobiłem.
O proszę bardzo i niech mi tylko ktoś choć zasugeruje, że nieładna, to nie ręczę za siebie... 



Z lewej strony zasilanie normalne, pośrodku zasilanie "gwarantowane" zza UPSa, a po prawo bezpieczniki topikowe od akumulatorów UPSa. Krótko mówiąc: "full profeszynal", że tak nieskromnie sobie napiszę  :smile: 

Rozdzielnia po założeniu dekla (na który jeszcze pójdą opisówki):



J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Szafe RACK ostatnio to chyba 10 lat temu męczyłem ale czasami dłubie przy szafach DSO i musze przyznać jestem pełen podziwu nad Twoim dziełem [ale jeszcze może doczepić się do sznurowania drutem a nie linką]

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj po prostu drut był pod ręką, a linka nie. W każdym razie dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pierwsza w Nowym Roku wizyta na budowie zaowocowała instalacją docelowego oświetlenia w moim warsztacie:



Jak widać, oświetlenie jak przystało na warsztat będzie świetlówkowe. Póki co wszystkie świetlówki świecą, ale wiadomo, nowe to wszystko, jeszcze się nie zdążyło spatynować. Z czasem na pewno któraś zacznie warczeć, któraś monotonnie migotać... I wtedy będzie tam dopiero atmosfera jak w normalnej hali warsztatowej typowego "Zakładu Doskonalenia Zawodowego"  :big grin: 
Jeszcze tylko muszę gdzieś na wyprzedaży koniecznie kupić typową behapowską szafkę ubraniową, oczywiście stosownie zniszczoną, pokrytą resztkami lakieru "młotkowego", z naklejonymi na wewnętrznej stronie drzwi plakatami o wiadomej tematyce. I parę starych "Tablic BHP", tych takich ostrzegawczo-informacyjnych. Kask mam, drelichowe ubranko mam, o czymś zapomniałem? 


A ponieważ dzisiejsza wizyta na budowie była dość krótka i tak właściwie nie mam o czym pisać więcej, pozwolę sobie jeszcze na tematy grzewcze trochę się porozwodzić. Bo co prawda autor mojej kotłowni, RAPczyn pocieszył mnie z jednej strony, że piec, nawet przy grzaniu do temperatur docelowych, nie powinien już żreć gazu dużo więcej, niż zżera, to z drugiej strony zdołował informacją, że póki co to on pracuje dopiero na pół gwizdka, ponieważ zużywając 15m3 gazu na dobę daje 6,5kW mocy grzewczej. A potrafi zużyć i dwa razy tyle i dać 14...

Cóż... może jednak trzeba było iść w stronę energii geotermalnej? Zwłaszcza, że w ramach wspominanych tu niedawno wakacyjnych wypraw robiliśmy z żoną podchody do tego tematu. Skala nam tylko trochę za duża wyszła i może dlatego się wystraszyliśmy i w rezultacie zostaliśmy przy tradycyjnym grzaniu?...









J. 

PS: wulkan na zdjęciach to Etna.
PS2: tak, wiem, nudzi mi się. Ale jakoś te zdjęcia ostatnio za mną chodziły. Wraz ze świadomością, że tam na szczycie krateru mimo silnego mrozu, ziemia była ciepła. A jak się trochę żużla odgarnęło nogą, to głębiej położone warstwy wzięte w dłoń już parzyły...

----------


## compi

> I parę starych "Tablic BHP", tych takich ostrzegawczo-informacyjnych. Kask mam, drelichowe ubranko mam, o czymś zapomniałem?


Tak. Musi jeszcze być kołchoźnik, czytaj:radiowęzeł. Światło jak w szkole, gratuluję. Czytałem o twoich rozterkach z elektroniką w tych lampach. Pocieszę Cię, że mam elektroniczne w oprawach hermetycznych, tych brzydszych. Zapłaciłem mało bo jakieś 50-60zł/szt. Jednak teraz przy  niskich temperaturach(brak ogrzewania) muszą się rozgrzać i dopiero po paru chwilach świecą pełną mocą.

----------


## bajcik

> Jeszcze tylko muszę gdzieś na wyprzedaży koniecznie kupić typową behapowską szafkę ubraniową, oczywiście stosownie zniszczoną, pokrytą resztkami lakieru "młotkowego", z naklejonymi na wewnętrznej stronie drzwi plakatami o wiadomej tematyce. I parę starych "Tablic BHP", tych takich ostrzegawczo-informacyjnych. Kask mam, drelichowe ubranko mam, o czymś zapomniałem?


A może by takie PRLowskie?

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie o te stare PRLowskie mi chodzi, dzięki  :smile: 

Kiedyś w EMPIKu widziałem reprinty wydane w formie kalendarza, na pewno są i reprodukcje w formie tabliczek, tak więc bliscy moi, znajomi i wszyscy inni, którzy chcieliby mi zrobić prezent z jakiejkolwiek okazji (np. niedługo będzie Dzień Babci) - pozwolę sobie tu własne dziecko zacytować: "Ja chcem!"  :smile: 

A pomysł z kołchoźnikiem - pierwsza klasa, Compi, dzięki. Kołchoźnik (prawdziwy!) dawno temu był u moich dziadków, niestety osobiście się jako dziecko przyczyniłem do jego unicestwienia, ale kto mógł wtedy wiedzieć, że to wartość muzealną zyska... Nic, coś się wymyśli. 

J.

----------


## ktosiek

No właśnie miałem dopisać o takich tabliczkach ostrzegawczych. Nie wkładaj rąk, bo nie będziesz miał się czym podetrzeć  :big grin:  :big grin:  albo takie tam różne  :wink: 
Jak sobie coś przypomnę, to dopiszę.
pozdro

EDYT:
Np takie, innych nie znalazłem

 
 
 

http://archiwumallegro.pl/tablice-in...wcze-25421/0,0

----------


## gaelle

imieniny już niedługo  :wink: 



a może po prostu

----------


## Jarek.P

Ktośkowi i oczywiście własnej małżonce dziękuję bardzo za naprowadzenie na trop. Pisząc tamtego posta nawet szukałem takich tablic na allegro, ale jak się okazało, źle szukałem.

Tabliczka "Warsztat elektryczny" genialna, już sobie ją wyobrażam przybitą do drzwi, oczywiście przy pomocy dwóch zardzewiałych i pogiętych gwoździ  :smile: 

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

Wracając do wątku grzewczego.
Ostatnimi czasy natknęliśmy się na kompost... Yyy tzn. wykorzystanie kompostu do ogrzewania. Pomysł prosty i ponoć skuteczny.
Wężownice przykrywa się kompostem i ponoć górka wysokości ~2,5m wystarcza na 1,5 roku, dając do 59stC przy 4l/min.

----------


## Jarek.P

Brzmi ciekawie... co prawda 4l/min to zdaje się malutko jest, ale może gdyby górka była większa? Albo... hmmm.... treściwsza?

Widzisz, żona, widzisz? A mówiłem w 2009, jak budowę zaczynaliśmy, żeby nie wynajmować toitoia, tylko sławojkę zbić z desek? 

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

> Brzmi ciekawie... co prawda 4l/min to zdaje się malutko jest, ale może gdyby górka była większa? Albo... hmmm.... treściwsza?


Większa jak większa, można ją zaizolować sianem cy cuś.




> Widzisz, żona, widzisz? A mówiłem w 2009, jak budowę zaczynaliśmy, żeby nie wynajmować toitoia, tylko sławojkę zbić z desek? 
> 
> J.


Chodzi również o ty by dało się przy tym wytrzymać, więc pobiera się "odpowiedni" skład oraz przewietrzalnośc/wentylacje kopca aby bakterie miały dobre warunki pracy.

Możliwe iż w tym roku powstanie coś takiego do ogrzewania kościoła (ogrzewanie ścienne Aura) w Wielkopolsce.

----------


## amstrong89

Obornik zakopany 1,5m pod ziemią daje jeszcze lepsze efekty. Gdzieś w książce zootechnika czytałem o tym i nawet kombinowałem jak by tu wykorzystać energię. :tongue:  Jam mam kompost ok 1,5m. Przy mrozach np -5 szczególnie w listopadzie i grudniu paruje woda z niego. W styczniu jest zamarznięty do wewnątrz. Dobra izolacja to np pod ziemią i podłączyć pompę ciepła ale by śmigało aż miło. :big lol:

----------


## BasH

> Oj po prostu drut był pod ręką, a linka nie. W każdym razie dzięki J.


... ale mociumpanie drut jest lepszejszy do stałych, nieruszanych instalacji  : ) 
ps: fajne siarkowe zdjęcia : )

----------


## cronin

Zakończyłam właśnie maraton czytania Domu w Lesie i powiem jedno: nigdy już nie spojrzę na "kabelki" tak jak przedtem. Co prawda połowę Dziennika czytałam jak czyste "sajns de fykszyn", ale było to tak napisane że nie musiałam tego rozumieć żeby mi się podobało  :smile:  Szczerze mówiąc nie zdziwię się jeśli twój rack któregoś pięknego dnia wypuści mnóstwo małych nóżek i zacznie podążać wszędzie za swym właścicielem. Tylko uważaj bo w końcu "Bagaż poznaje inny Bagaż (płci żeńskiej). Owocami tej znajomości są cztery małe kuferki."  :smile:  Będę zaglądać tu dalej żeby nie przegapić tego momentu  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

*@cronin* - moje gratulację i podziwiam za wytrwałość  :smile:  Swoją drogą - ile przeczytanie tego wszystkiego obecnie zajmuje?

A co do racka i małych nóżek - wizja piękna, ja z kolei chylę czoła w uznaniu za trafienie w moją najulubieńszą postać (o ile Bagaż można tym mianem określić) z całego Pratchetta  :big grin: 

Momentu, jeśli nadejdzie, przegapić się raczej nie da, bowiem rack jest wpasowany na ściśle, dowiązany do budynku dziesiątkami przytrytytkowanych kabli a i jeszcze mam w planach przykręcenie go do ściany śrubami, bowiem boję się, że jak mu drzwi frontowe przykręcę (dość ciężkie, ze szkła hartowanego), to wraz z nimi zacznie się kolebać. Tak więc na to żeby po prostu sobie wziąć i pójść nie ma szans, musiałby załatwić rzecz po bagażowemu. Jezus Maria...

No, chyba, żeby te małe racki, ta wizja jest o wiele bardziej interesująca. Mam nawet drugi do pary, o wiele mniejszy (dla zorientowanych - 8U), tylko za diabła nie wiem, gdzie się temu płeć sprawdza, a dosadzać w ciemno trochę strach...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie chce mi się.
Pisać mi się nie chce.
Zwłaszcza, że padnięty dziś trochę jestem,. albowiem świętowałem na całego. 

...nienienie, nie o to chodzi, nie mam żadnego kaca, nie o takim świętowaniu piszę. No bo gdzie ja mogłem dzień wolny od pracy spędzać, no gdzie?

Chwalić się w sumie nie ma czym, parę robót rozgrzebałem, nie na tyle jednak, żeby coś przedstawiać, jako zrobione. No... choć może kolejny segment oświetlenia? Tym razem padło na hol, na razie jest to jeden punkt świetlny, póki co niepozorny:



ale w przyszłości (bliżej nieokreślonej) będzie to rampa świetlna w gipskartonach, maskująca przy okazji kanał z ciepłym powietrzem idący od kominka do mojego warsztatu, dziurę na ten kanał widać po prawo pod sufitem. Znaczy byłoby widać, gdyby durny skrypt forum zdjęcia nie przyciął. Nie chce mi się formatu zdjęcia już poprawiać, dziura tam jest, uwierzcie na słowo.

Żarówka żarówką jednak, ale sterująca nią automatyka...  to jest sam początek rządku mającego docelowo obsłużyć wszystkie punkty świetlne holu z obu pięter i klatki schodowej, póki co wygląda to tak:



Prawda, że malownicze?
Kurcze, nie wiem, jak ja te wszystkie przewody tam upchnę. Zwłaszcza, że te przekaźniki bistabilne stanowią swego rodzaju prowizorkę, docelowo ma tam być sterownik home-made, w związku z czym staram się przewodów nie przycinać, tylko upychać w całości. Nic, najwyżej na koniec dekiel od rozdzielni będę młotkiem dobijał. Albo wcale go nie założę i w komplecie do domu z prowansalskimi klimatami będzie sobie w piwnicy taka rozdzielnia w iście włoskim stylu: otwarta, z dzikim kłębem splątanych przewodów wystających z niej w formie przestrzennej  :big grin: 

A i jeszcze kolejna porcja płytek przybyła w kotłowni na podłodze. I już niewiele zostało do końca. Ja to tak na raty robię, zamiast po prostu wziąć i skończyć, ponieważ nie mogę sobie pozwolić na wyłączenie całej kotłowni z użytkowania, ja tam cały czas krążę, coś robię, myję w wiadrze pod kranem narzędzia i cały czas muszę mieć tam zapewnione przejście, jak nie z jednej strony, to z drugiej.



I to by było na tyle w zasadzie. 
Choć nie, jeszcze ważną rzecz trzeba odnotować: metodą brutalną zakończyłem proces zastanawiania się nad kolorami ścian w salonie. Ano po prostu wziąłęm wałek, farbę podkładową i zamalowałem obie ściany testowe  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś był dzień zmieniania wszelakich planów.

A zaczęło się już od rana. Miałem po drodze na budowę przejechać przez Leroja i zamówić płytki do łazienki, przy okazji do kuchni i przy okazji wszystko, co mi przyjdzie do głowy, bowiem kupon rabatowy mieliśmy, działający na jednorazowe zakupy, więc rzecz wydawała się atrakcyjna i warta wykorzystania. Zwłaszcza, że wybrane już od dawna płytki do łazienki, z nominalną ceną 54zł/m2 właśnie zostały promocyjnie obniżone do 49zł/m2, a jak kiedyś sprawdzaliśmy w internecie, to były po zbliżonej cenie, więc Leroj wydawał się tym bardziej atrakcyjny, bo pod nosem, bo rabat - wiadomo.

I już niemalże szedłem buty zakładać, kiedy coś mnie tknęło. Wróciłem się do kumputera, usiadłem, "memory, fajf" i co wyszło? Ano łazienki24 wyszły, w których owe płytki są po 36zł z groszami za metr kwadratowy  :smile:  A i jeszcze (przy naszej skali zakupów) gratis nam to na budowę dowiozą.
Tak więc suma sumarum, oczywiście płytek w Leroju nie kupiłem, kupon rabatowy zużyłem na parę worków tego kleju, co to jest "okej" (a ten krzyżacki całkiem do niczego) i jeszcze kilka pierdół.

Dojechawszy na budowę miałem się zabrać, jak zaplanowałem wcześniej za malowanie sufitu w salonie. Ale sufit sufitem, najpierw wstawiłem górę kratki ściekowej w kotłowni i zabetonowałem dziurę, przygotowując całość do zapłytkowania jutro:



Dziura w wylewce jest, jak już kiedyś wspomniałem wypełniona pianką poliuretanową do wysokości szczytu styropianu, następnie jest tam wstawiony kawałek folii budowlanej z wyciętym w rozetę otworem. Skrzydełka rozety są wywinięte na kielich kratki i owinięte dokładnie taśmą, a całość pod folią na grubo wysmarowana bitumicznym uszczelniaczem dekarskim, tam, że wszystko tam w tym uszczelniaczu pływało. A na koniec od góry zarzuciłem na grubość wylewki zaprawą. Boki folii pozawijane, bo tak się akurat ułożyły, klej do płytek je dociśnie.

Jak już byłem w kotłowni, oczywiście, dopłytkowałem do końca całe płytki, zostały już tylko docinki, może zrobię je jutro:



I tu już nie było siły, trzeba było wrócić do salonu. Tak jednak strrrasznie nie chciało mi się malować, że kombinowałem jak osioł pod górę, co tu zrobić, żeby nie malować. Podmalowałem podkładówą glify zaledwie i właśnie, jak pisałem, zacząłem się rozglądać, co by tu robić, żeby to cholerne malowanie odłożyć jeszcze choć na moment, kiedy wzrok mój padł był na wystające z wylewki peszle:





Są to niezwykle ważne peszle, właściwie niezbędne dla normalnego funkcjonowania domu. Po prostu nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji, w której ktoś mógłby nie mieć w salonie takich peszli!
One generalnie są dwa i trzeci malutki. Jeden (ten niebieski) zaczyna się w miejscu przewidzianym na domowe centrum AudioWizualne (czytaj: miejsce na telewizor na meblościance), a kończy w moim ukochanym szachcie instalacyjnym. Drugi zaczyna się w tymże samym miejscu przy centrum AV, a kończy na przeciwległej ścianie za kanapą. A trzeci malutki (połowę cieńszy) idzie dokładnie tą samą drogą, co drugi, tyle, że już zawiera wciągnięte weń kable głośnikowe, za kanapą się nie kończy tak po prostu, a gdzieś pod tynkiem, kable głośnikowe zaś wchodzą w ścianę i kończą się w puszkach, w miejscach przewidzianych do powieszenia głośników "tyłu".

Po co to wszystko? Po cokolwiek. Żebym kiedykolwiek, w dowolnej sytuacji, kiedy będę chciał w salonie postawić jakąś supernowoczesną aparaturę audiowizualną, nie wiem, projektor holowizyjny, superduper szafę grającą wymagającą połączenia światłowodem z domową siecią informatyczną, czy jeszcze czegoś innego, czego obecnie nie jestem sobie w stanie nawet wyobrazić, nie musiał się martwić, że się nie da podłączyć. Peszle są szerokachne, przeciągnąć przez nie można co się chce, a póki co czekają puste, a ten trzeci, malutki zapewnia podłączenie głośników kina domowego, czyli wszystkiego, co potrzebne "na już".

Tyle wprowadzenia w temat, ale do rzeczy wróćmy. Ano, niestety, muszę się przyznać, że kwestii wyprowadzenia końców tych peszli w jakby nie patrzeć najbardziej reprezentacyjnym wnętrzu w domu nie przemyślałem. Kładąc je, byłem strasznie ciśnięty czasem i po prostu nie miałem czasu na kombinacje, poza tym myślałem sobie, że jedne końce będą za meblościanką, drugie za kanapą i jakoś to będzie. Im bardziej dom cywilizowanie jednak zaczynał wyglądać, tym większe wyrzuty sumienia zaczynałem mieć. I wreszcie postanowiłem coś z tym zrobić, a jedyne co mnie dotąd powstrzymywało, to świadomość, jak żona zareaguje na rąbanie kolejnych dziur w otynkowanych i zagruntowanych ścianach salonu. 
Dziś jednak na budowie byłem sam. Dlatego też, kiedy w trakcie malowania spojrzałem na te peszle, zapaliła mi się nad głową żarówka. A potem spadła mi na głowę taka piłeczka. A ja zarechotałem złowrogo. I rechocąc dalej poleciałem po wiertarę. I wielki mesel... 

I oczywiście malowanie poszło w kąt, a ja pokułem sobie:





Na pierwszym obrazku minimalnie uszczypnąłem izolację przewodu idącego do gniazdka,stąd ta, dana na wsiakij słuczaj niebieska izolacja. Drugie zdjęcie - mimo o wiele trudniejszych warunków, przewody nawet nie tknięte  :Smile:  Peszle wciśnięte na miejsca, całość zapierdzielona gipsem, póki co na byle jak:





A jutro zaciągnę to na gładko, wyrównam boki i powstawiam plastikowe drzwiczki rewizyjne, takie najmniejsze produkowane  :smile: 

Tak wogóle, to w naszym domu przeróżnych tajemniczych drzwiczek, włazów i tym podobgnych będzie zdaje się bez liku  :smile:  Nasze dzieci będą miały ciekawe pole do zabaw. A ja, kiedyśtam chcąc przez któryś z tych peszli przewlec jakiś światłowód n-tej generacji celem podłączenia holowizji 338D będę miał ciekawą zagwozdkę: jak z tkwiącego pod wylewką i piękną drewnianą podłogą peszla wyciągnąć cztery klocki, blaszany samochodzik, piłeczkę i gumę do żucia. O zdechłym szczurze nie wspominając...

J.

----------


## navi

Witam,
Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam to masz tynki c-w, a teraz gipsujesz puszki. Nie obawiasz się że będzie widoczna różnica w fakturze ściany ?

----------


## compi

Posypie kwarcem z topików następną warstwę i będzie git ; D. 
Jarku, to jakim klejem teraz lecisz z płytkami. Na miscu widziałem Twoje pytanie o chemię. Moim zdaniem warto kleić na podłogówce tymi elstycznymi. Różnica jest widoczna, szczególnie gdy klej robi się już gęstszy, krystalizuje się i widać wtedy przy rozrywaniu zawartość włókienek. Sopro ma swoją "1" i uważam ten klej za najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości. Jeśli już szukałbym oszczędności to ewentualnie mieszałbym go 70:30 z półelastycznym. Ja posadzkę będę miał z anhydrytu i raczej na eksperymenty się nie zdobędę.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@compi* - pewnie też nie będę ryzykował, ale kusi, kusi niestety, to by realny grosz do zaoszczędzenia był.

*@navi* - ten mój tynk, mimo, że CW, jest tak drobniutki, że zwłaszcza po zagruntowaniu i pomalowaniu, różnica miedzy nim a gipsem jest ledwie widoczna. Mam porównanie, bowiem w jednym pokoju na poddaszu mam gładź gipsową zrobioną gratis przez poddaszowców w ramach dobrej obopólnej współpracy, w trzech innych zaś widoczne granice między ścianą zatynkowaną CW, a zaciągniętą szpachlą gipsową przy robieniu poddasza. Rożnicę można zobaczyć, ale trzeba się naprawdę dopatrywać. A ponieważ obie te puchy będą jedna za kanapą, a druga za meblem, to chyba nie warto się pierdzielić  :smile: 

Niestety gips, który mam ("Budowlany", Dolina Nidy) strasznie wolno dosycha i dziś nie było mi dane dokończyć tych puszek na ładnie, więc tylko wstawiłem ramki drzwiczek, na gładko zrobię to następnym razem. Obecne stadium:





Zostaje jeszcze ten trzeci, niebieski peszel, to jest niestety sztywny Arot i szczerze mówiąc trochę się boję jego wstawiania w ścianę, znaczy boję się, że mogę nie dać rady... Może go zostawię tak malowniczo wystającego z podłogi? Najwyżej z resztek dysperbitu doczyszczę, skrócę trochę, czerwoną kokardką przewiążę...

Automatyka oświetleniowa posunęła się do przodu, oba hole i klatka schodowa już właściwie zrobione, został do zrobienia jeszcze dolny rządek zawierający (mający zawierać) oświetlenie kuchni, salonu i jadalni. Reszta przewodów - na potem.



Przy robocie jednak niespodzianka mi się przytrafiła. Wczoraj miałem manko w przewodach. Nie pisałem o tym, bo i nie było o czym, zwłaszcza że z pomocą szukacza przewodów (telekomunikacyjne urządzenie, znane też pod nazwą "szukacz par" i nie, nie chodzi o agenta matrymonialnego, branżowcy będą wiedzieć, o czym piszę  :wink:  ) znalazłem zgubę piorunem.
Dziś jednak niespodzianka była większa i trudniejsza, mianowicie pojawiła mi się superata. Przewód dyndający sobie w rozdzielni, elegancko opisany jak najbardziej, tyle, że jego opis nie ma żadnego sensu, bowiem takiego punktu, na jaki opis wskazuje, po prostu nie ma. W holu na górze (pomieszczenie numer 10) mam dwa wyłączniki: "10 wył hol 1" oraz "10 wył schody". I oba takie przewody w rozdzielni są. Co jednak, ja się pytam grzecznie, co w rozdzielni robi przewód opisany jako "10 wył hol 2"???? Skoro żadnego innego wyłącznika w holu nie ma i nigdy nie było???

No szlag mnie zaraz trafi, zaraz siadam do zdjęć sprzed tynkowania i szukam, może kurcze, robiłem jakąś puszkę o której sam nie pamiętam? A jak tą drogą się nie da, to cóż, następnym razem będąc na budowie podłączę do końców przewodu generator i będę szukał...

A na koniec... 

*Tadaaaaammm !!!!!!*

----------


## compi

Ty z tymi dziurami pod puszki, skrzyneczki itp to dawaj czadu najpierw z pianą. Nie za grubo, ale tak, abyś nie musiał potem 3 kilo gipsu tam pakować.

----------


## Jarek.P

A daj spokój, na piankę to ja mogę wstawiać coś co ma plecy i boki, tu zaś jest tylko ramka i drzwiczki - nie utrzymałoby się.

J.

----------


## compi

No jeśli to jest finałowa scena z montażu to sory.

----------


## Jarek.P

Do finału to jej jeszcze sporo brakuje, niemniej tam za tymi drzwiczkami nic więcej nie będzie, te drzwiczki to tylko ramka i ją trzeba na coś wkleić, niestety. Gips się tu sprawdza dość dobrze, a od zewnątrz jak już wreeeeszcie wyschnie, to go sobie przeszlifuję na gładko, doszpachluję, jak będzie trzeba, zagruntuję, pomaluję. I będzie git!  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak mnie ten nadliczbowy przewód, o którym wczoraj wspomniałem nurtował, że spać w nocy przez niego nie mogłem, co i rusz budziłem się zlany zimnym potem po kolejnej wizji tajemniczego kabla idącego, panie dzieju, wprost do komitetu/komendy MO/lokalu operacyjnego CBA/plebanii miejscowego proboszcza (niepotrzebne skreślić), że w końcu nie wytrzymałem.

Dziś teoretycznie dzień niebudowlany, ale pierwszy z brzegu pretekst wykorzystałem, dla którego musiałem bezwzględnie pojechać na budowę i... i znalaaazłeeeem!.

Wbrew moim wczorajszym stanowczym zapewnieniom, przewód kończył się dokładnie tam, gdzie wskazywał jego opis, znaczy w  "10 wył hol 2". Problem natomiast polegał na tym, że ów  "10 wył hol 2" był, a jakoby go nie było...

Kto zawinił? Tynkarze oczywiście! Tak tak, Panie Hubercie, pana ludzie! Po prostu widzę przed oczami tą scenę nawet, jak niejaki Killer, z nieodłączną giwerą za paskiem i petem w zębach, rechocąc złowrogo kielnią narzuca jeszcze zaprawy do tej puszki, żeby się równiej zaciągnęła na gładko. I wyszło mu perfekcyjnie, śladu po niej nie było, zatarte na gładziuteńko... A śmieszne było to o tyle, że była to puszka podwójna jedno oczko miało być do obsługi oświetlenia schodów, drugie - holu. I to schodowe było czyste, tego drugiego zaś nie było. podłączając to nawet sobie myślałem, że jaka szkoda, że tu dwóch puszek nie dałem i drugiego kabla, bo tak, i schody i hol na jednym trójżyłowym przewodzie co prawda zrobię, ale ciasno trochę.

Ech, skleroza swoją drogą...

J.

----------


## compi

Tak to jest jak się bez projektu robi...... Zazdroszczę Ci tej sterowalnej, oj zazdroszczę.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Tak to jest jak się bez projektu robi...... Zazdroszczę Ci tej sterowalnej, oj zazdroszczę.


bez projektu, bez projektu... oczywiście, że z projektem! Projekt elektryki swoją drogą muszę kiedyś sfotografować i pokazać, bo warto. Tylko, że on, skubany, cały czas się rozrasta i generalnie żyje własnym życiem. Np teraz, do ostatniej jego strony, będącej w sensie fizycznym papierową tacką po frytkach, po obu stronach której jest ołówkiem rozpisany podział na obwody rozdzielni głównej, doszła własnie kolejna strona - fragment opakowania po lampach montowanych w warsztacie, na którym sobie rozpisałem punkty świetlne z tej rozdzielni oświetleniowej.
Tak więc dokumentacja jak najbardziej jest, tylko że ona powstaje niejako w obliczu faktów, a nie fakty na jej podstawie, jak by się mogło wydawać, że być powinno  :smile: 

A sterowalne oświetlenie... no cóż, a ja żałuję, że nie zrobiłem go w większym zakresie  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

U mnie podobnie, spray na ścianach i trochę opisów na kablach. Reszta na esach ołówkiem bazgrana. Te tacki z projektem koniecznie zalaminuj. Pokażesz kiedyś dzieciom i powiesz: Tak się kurna kiedyś pracowało! 
Przy oddaniu budynku i tak będziemy musieli jakiś kreskowy wykonać.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tacki, kartoniki i tym podobne oczywiście pieczołowicie przechowuję, ale i tak najcenniejszy eksponat to projekt kanalizy poziomu zero. Na rzucie fundamentów wrysowany czerwonym pisakiem, od linijki, z opisami, podanymi średnicami i zestawieniem materiałów wypisanym obok. Następnie, przy okazji robienia tejże kanalizy mermolony łapami upapranymi w... we wszystkim, noszony w kieszeni portek roboczych, poniewierający się na ściankach fundamentowych, przyciśnięty kamieniem, czasem z braku kamienia zwiewany do najbliższej kałuży cementowo-błotnej, w pewnym momencie wogóle zgubiony i znaleziony po kilku dniach gdzieś pod krzakiem - wtedy dopiero trafił w nalezne mu honorowe miejsce w segregatorze  :smile: 

A kreskowy przy oddaniu budynku - no ratuuunku, myślisz, że będzie mi się chciało? A da się pierwszego z brzegu gotowca, przecież tego po pierwsze i tak nikt nie sprawdza, po drugie, jeśli by nawet sprawdził, to i tak ma zobaczyć to, co i tak w jednokreskowym projekcie instalacji elektrycznej typowego domku "must be", swoimi instalacyjnymi fanaberiami nie mam zamiaru nikogo w ZE do stanu przedzawałowego doprowadzać  :smile: 
Zwłaszcza, że szczerze mówiąc, ja co prawda fachowiec elektryczny, ale nie projektant budowlany i szczerze mówiąc nawet nie wiem, jak miałby wyglądać jednokreskowy projekt instalacji częściowo opartej na automatyce przekaźnikowej, a częściowo na magistrali RS485, w którym do jednego punktu typu "wyłącznik światła na balkonie" potrafią się zejść trzy rodzaje przewodów: normalny elektroinstalacyjny, niskonapięciowy i magistrala RS485

J.

----------


## compi

To już chyba tylko decyzja tego co pieczątkę stawia pod dokumentem. Ale praktyka jest taka jak piszesz.

----------


## eniu

Jarek.P

"potkłem" sie o jakiś tam wątek i upadając trafiłem na TWÓJ.
Bomba !
Nie kupię już żadnej książki - chyba ,że Ci sie wkład wypisze ....

----------


## Jarek.P

:smile:  Dzięki

J.

----------


## BasH

Witaj Jarku.
Poprawiam sobie na projekcie rozłożenie obwodów i sprzętów w rozdzielni (po normalnemu - mieszczę się w 4x18  :wink:  ) po chałturze fachoFca .
Podpowiedz pomieszczeniami jak rozkładasz sobie obciążenia poszczególnych faz, bo chcę się sprawdzić. Będę niedługo się rozpinał i rozszywał.
pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

Może po prostu napiszę, nie jak to mam rozłożone u siebie, tylko jak ten układ osiągnąłem.

Po pierwsze - rozpisałem sobie wszystkie obwody. Starając się grupować punkty w sposób rozsądny i jednocześnie logiczny.Czyli gniazdka - zasada jest taka, że nie więcej, niż 10 na obwód, u mnie zwykle jest mniej, ale np. Na poddaszu gniazdka mam grupowane mniej więcej po dwa pokoje na jeden obwód, kolejny obwód to gniazdka łazienkowe, a jeszcze kolejny to gniazdka również łazienkowe, ale umieszczone pod grzejnikami, jest to osobny obwód z tego powodu, żeby można było elektryczne dogrzewanie grzejników łazienkowych (po to są te gniazdka) wyłączyć centralnie z poziomu rozdzielni. Podobnie oświetlenie poddasza - dla wygody podzielone na pół - jedna strona poddasza na jednym obwodzie, druga strona poddasza na drugim obwodzie. 
Razem w rządku poddaszowym mam siedem gniazdek, ułożonych w sposób logiczny: oświetlenia kolejnych pomieszczeń, gniazdka kolejnych pomieszczeń, gniazdka łazienkowe jedne i drugie. A wszystko to od spodu spięte trójfazową szyną łącznikową.

Jak sam widzisz, podział na fazy wyszedł w ten sposób sam. A ja go zaakceptowałem, nic tu nie zmieniałem. 

Na parterze było trudniej o tyle, że tam jest trochę rzeczy prądożernych, ale z tego wynikała jedynie większa ilość obwodów - w kuchni mam np. dwa osobne obwody na gniazdka, rozłożone tak, że z jednego będzie zasilana mikrofala i zmywarka, a z drugiego czajnik i ew. wynalazki typu ekspres do kawy. Do tego osobny wydzielony obwód dla lodówki, dlatego wydzielony, ponieważ nie wiem, czy kiedyś nie zachce mi się zrobić odcinanie zasilania na czas dłuższej nieobecności w domu, lodówka dobrze by było, żeby wtedy odcinana nie była. 
Niemniej jednak tutaj dokładnie tak samo - ułożyłem sobie (w Excelu) te obwody kolejno w jakiś logiczny sposób, mając na uwadze jedynie to, żeby ładnie i sensownie w rozdzielni taki podział wyglądał i jedynie sprawdziłem, co wyszło. A ponieważ, o ile pamiętam, na parterze mi wyszło coś takiego, że dwa duże obciążenia z kuchni się grupowały  na jednej fazie, zamieniłem dwie rzeczy miejscami i już było dobrze.

Rozpiskę swojej rozdzielni mam w pracy, jeśli chcesz, jutro ją opublikuję, ale pamiętaj, że ta moja jest... hmmm... specyficzna. W każdym razie w 4x18 nie zmieściłaby się w życiu ;)

.

----------


## bajcik

Schemat publikuj, wszyscy by chcieli zobaczyć!
We warsztacie masz też gniazdka podzielone między fazy? Bo w przeciwieństwie do kuchni tam używa się jednego narzędzia na raz, więc chyba nie potrzeba.

----------


## Jarek.P

We warsztacie to jest jeszcze inaczej i żeby to wyjaśnić, znów muszę zacząć od ogólnych uwag:

Oprócz trzech faz zabezpieczonych trzema jednofazowymi wyłącznikami RP, które załatwiają wszystkie, kolejno ustawione obwody podstawowe mam jeszcze coś, co nazywam obwodami specjalnymi - są to zgrupowane na jednej fazie i pod wspólną, osobną od tamtych trzech różnicówką obwody szczególnie narażone na awarie wszelakie, tzn: oświetlenie zewnętrzne, gniazdka zewnętrzne, zasilanie napędu bramy jednej i drugiej i do tych obwodów zaliczam też gniazdka warsztatowe. Dałem tam dwa osobne obwody, tak na wsiakij słuczaj, ale one oba są z jednej fazy. 
Natomiast w jednym kącie warsztatu są jeszcze gniazdka zasilane z osobnego, trzeciego już obwodu i te są już po pierwsze z innej fazy, niż te wcześniej wspomniane, po drugie już zza normalnej różnicówki. Dlaczego tak? Ano dlatego, że mój warsztat jest pokoiczkiem o powierzchni  18m2, będzie w przyszłości miał wydzielony lekką ścianką działową podwarsztat do prac precyzyjnych. Chodzi o to, żebym po pracach dajmy na to stolarskich, przesiadając się do lutowania elektroniki SMD, nie musiał zaczynać prac od ścierania pyłu drzewnego z biurka. I tam własnie w tej cześci warsztatu przeznaczonej do wydzielenia jest owszem gniazdko "twarde" zasilane z obwodów specjalnych, ale jest też bateria dwóch podwójnych gniazdek zasilanych z normalnej, domowej instalacji. Tam pewnie będzie sobie stał komputer, drukarka, może bardzo nowoczesny i cholernie drogi oscyloskop cyfrowy bądź analizator stanów logicznych (no co, marzyć każdemu wolno!), wolałem, żeby to było maksymalnie oddalone w elektrycznym sensie od maszyn i tym podobnych.

J.

----------


## BasH

Ja podzieliłem sobie logicznie fazy wg. możliwej jednoczesności używania. Jeśli jestem ja lub małża w kuchni, to nie jesteśmy przy kompie lub żelazku w sypialnianej garderobie, a więc na jedną fazę. Rozepnę wg. planu, ale chyba wrzucę jeszcze w 3U watomierze na fazy i na żywym organiźmie będę balansował. Drogie te ustrojstwa :/

----------


## Jarek.P

Myślę, że przesadzasz. (tak, ja to napisałem!  :Lol: )

Oczywiście taka zbalansowana rozdzielnia będzie pracować niemal symetrycznie, ale... ale jaki z tego będziesz miał właściwie zysk? Równomierne obciążenie faz moim zdaniem warto zrobić jedynie o tyle o ile, żeby się potem nie okazało, że pralka, mikrofalka, czajnik elektryczny i zmywarka pracują wszystkie na jednej fazie, bo wtedy faktycznie może się potem okazać, że wszystkie te sprzęty, teoretycznie mogące pracować jednocześnie wywalą nam zabezpieczenie główne. Natomiast poniżej granicy kilku kilowatów moim zdaniem szkoda czasu i energii na rozplanowywanie tego aż tak drobiazgowo, zwłaszcza, że w większści przypadków masz obciążenia nie stałe, a pracujące okresowo, często bez żadnej regularności, więc watomierze nie wystarczą, potrzebne byłyby liczniki energii albo jeszcze lepiej rejestratory.

J.

----------


## BasH

Hmm... Może faktycznie masz rację... i ten młotek z Twojego awatara powinien mi w głowę przyłożyć : ) Chyba za bardzo biorę sobie do siebie prozę życia, czyli balans obciążenia łączy wan w sieci komputerowej... Jakby coś wyrzucało, to najwyżej się przepnie w rozdzielni - też racja...

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgodnie z obietnicą, oto moja rozdzielnia główna:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink



Rozkład elementów zgodny z rzeczywistym, połączenia przedstawione jedynie poglądowo. Nie rozbijałem ich na poszczególne fazy, ale rozkład można sobie odliczyć samemu, w obu rzędach (B i C) lewy skrajny bezpiecznik to L1 i potem kolejno 1,2,3,1,2,3 itd. Rack serwerowy dołączony jest do L1, gniazdko tablicowe (zabezpieczone tylko nadmiarówką, ono pomija wszelkie wyłączniki RP) do L2, a obwody specjalne są sprzedane do L3.
Szare elementy w ostatnim rzędzie to łączniki ZUG na których zakończyłem różne dziwne przewody, z którymi nie było co zrobić. Skrót "Rez." to oczywiście rezerwa.

Opis poszczególnych pomieszczeń:

00 - hol parter i schody
01 - wiatrołap
02 - łazienka parter
03 - garaż
04 - pomieszczenie gospodarcze (zwane też kotłownią)
05 - Baczność! WARSZTAT, Spocznij!
06 - piwniczka pod schodami
07 - salon z jadalnią
08 - kuchnia
09 - spiżarnia

10 - hol poddasze
11 - rack serwerowy
12 - pokój gościnny
13 - garderóbka przy 14
14 - pokój dziecinny 1
15 - łazienka główna
16 - pokój dziecinny 2
17 - sypialnia
18 - garderoba przy sypialni
19 - łazienka "nasza" (mała przy sypialni, dostępna tylko z przechodniej garderoby 18 )

20 - poddasze nieużytkowe (czyli "strych")

Z ciekawszych a może nie dla wszystkich oczywistych rzeczy mogę zwrócić uwage na sposób podłączenia "ziemi" do przepięciówki i do szyny PE  - są to dwa osobne połączenia, osobnymi grubachnymi przewodami 16mm2, osobno jest do szyny wyrównawczej dołączona przepięciówka i osobno szyna PE. Prócz tego Przepięciówka ma osobny zacisk również dołączony do szyny PE i do tejże szyny jest włączony również przewód PE z WLZ (połączenie bez sensu, niemniej takie warunki dała mi energetyka, WLZ miał być pięciożyłowy z osobnym przewodem PE. Chcieli - zrobiłem. Ale mocno się zastanawiam, czy po odbiorze z ZE tego przewodu nie wypiąć, bo póki co on mi tylko może zrobić kuku w razie burzy i walnięcia pioruna w np. dom sąsiada (TFU TFU!), ponieważ wtedy na moją rozdzielnię pójdzie cała różnica potencjałów, jaka się w wyniku rozpływu prądów pojawi w ziemi pomiędzy potencjałem uziemienia złącza 70m od mojego domu, a moim uziemieniem. Póki co, sprawdzałem, połączeniem tym nie płynie absolutnie żaden prąd wyrównawczy (znaczy żaden wart rozpatrywania, jakieś mikroampery owszem płynęły), ale...

I na koniec - opisówki, które na deklach rozdzielni nakleję nad modułami:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

----------


## Pawlo111

Rewelacyjne obrazki na obwody do rozdzielni z takimi to pewnie nawet Małżonka sobie poradzi. A ja chciałem jakieś tam grawerki robić  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Eeee, grawerowane opisówki to były trędi trzydzieści lat temu, za czasów szaf sterowniczych pokrywanych lakierem młotkowym, z malowanymi schematami po wierzchu, z wielkimi wyłącznikami wyposażonymi w potężne wajchy i tablicowymi miernikami w rządkach, teraz kolorowa laserówka plus samoprzylepny papier powlekany "rzondzom"  :smile: 

Żonie te opisówki się podobały, protestowała jedynie przeciwko heblowi przyozdabiającemu rozłącznik pepoż, twierdziła, że stylem nie pasuje do reszty.  Nie wiem, mnie tam pasuje, zresztą nic lepszego nie znalazłem. Szukałem w sumie pierwotnie rysunku wyłącznika nożowego, czegoś w stylu wajchy od krzesła elektrycznego sprzed stu lat, bądź wyłącznika głównego aparatury do ożywiania Igorów (dla niezorientowanych - chodzi o Pratchettową odmianę Frankensteina), ale znaleziony w końcu rysunek umieszczony na tym malutkim w końcu polu bardzo mało czytelnie wyglądał.

J.

----------


## BasH

Pięknie.
Jarku - kolejne pytanie - gdzie robisz punkt centralny na multiswitcha od tv i centralę alarmu? Na nieogrzewanym strychu?

----------


## bajcik

Rozszerzę pytanie pana BasH: jak wygląda istniejąca instalacja RTV? Na multiswitchach, cyfrówkach, kablówkach się (póki co) nie znam a warto żeby przed tynkami jakieś minimum było położone.

Te aroty to jakie średnice mają? Jakie zakręty? Mają jakiś szpagat w środku do przeciągnięcia pierwszego przewodu?

----------


## Wakmen

> Rozszerzę pytanie pana BasH: jak wygląda istniejąca instalacja RTV? Na multiswitchach, cyfrówkach, kablówkach się (póki co) nie znam a warto żeby przed tynkami jakieś minimum było położone...


Ciekawe rozwiązanie do takich zadań ma Legrand ze swoimi szafami teleinformatycznymi Ekinoxe VDI dla mały biur i domów ( http://archiwum.elektroinstalator.co...legrandVDI.htm )
 Oczywiście Kolega Jarek ma do dyspozycji całego racka więc miejsca ma sporo więcej.

----------


## BasH

> Rozszerzę pytanie pana BasH: jak wygląda istniejąca instalacja RTV?


Panem tu w Internecie to się nie czuję, a w szczególności na gościnnych występach w Jarka Dzienniku : )
Mi póki co mam w głowie taki schemat - tak na szybko na kolanie:



Pytanie się ciśnie - a po co nitka zbiorcza sygnałów do garażu? A to moja mekka, bo będzie kącik warsztatowy, nad którym powieszę sobie mały LCD do podglądu z kamer, kto dzwoni do drzwi i czy ugościć z uśmiechem na twarzy czy wziąć za pazuchę łańcuchową : )

----------


## Wakmen

Do powyższego schematu to mi brakuje minimum jednego przewodu od multiswitcha do ogrodzenia posesji. Po co? A jak kiedyś podłączą kablówkę to będzie jak znalazł. Ja choć mieszkam w lesie i do najbliższych sąsziadów mam ... o cho cho, to i tak pociągnąłem kilka dodatkowych kabli bo za jakieś 10-20 lat może się przydadzą. Bruku nie bedę rozwalał bo coś mi zabraknie.

----------


## BasH

> Ciekawe rozwiązanie do takich zadań ma Legrand ze swoimi szafami teleinformatycznymi Ekinoxe VDI


Znam, widziałem, bardzo ładne, fajne i kompaktowe, ale dość drogie. Na strychu mam duuużo miejsca na osobne metalowe skrzyneczki VIDEO (rejestrator), ALARM z czujką na chronienie siebie, IT (sieć domowa-internet, centrum multim., tv, drukarki).




> Oczywiście Kolega Jarek ma do dyspozycji całego racka więc miejsca ma sporo więcej.


No właśnie chyba nie doczytałem - oprócz LANu sprowadza tam też koncentryki? Nie mogę odnaleźć odpowiedniego posta... Macie numer #?




> Do powyższego schematu to mi brakuje minimum jednego przewodu od multiswitcha do ogrodzenia posesji. Po co? A jak kiedyś podłączą kablówkę to będzie jak znalazł. Ja choć mieszkam w lesie i do najbliższych sąsziadów mam ... o cho cho, to i tak pociągnąłem kilka dodatkowych kabli bo za jakieś 10-20 lat może się przydadzą. Bruku nie bedę rozwalał bo coś mi zabraknie.


Uwierz - nie zrobią : ) Mieliśmy już kablówkę, praktycznie każdy ma swój talerz, "bo tak i już" - obszar rozległy - duże koszty inwestycyjne, zyski w dalekiej perspektywie.

----------


## Jarek.P

O muj borze, a co tu się dzieje, siedzi sobie człowiek spokojnie na budowie i pracuje niczego nie przeczuwając, wraca do domu, odpala komputer, a tu niemal zupełnie jak u Netbeta w komentach  :Lol:  

I po kolei:

1) *Gdzie* - pytanie o umiejscowienie centralki alarmu jest trochę niepolityczne, więc wybaczcie, ale je pominę, natomiast multiswitch - tak, będzie na nieużytkowym poddaszu. Pierwotnie chciałem jedno i drugie dać w racku, ale zrezygnowałem z tego pomysłu z prostych przyczyn - nie spotkałem alarmu zabudowywalnego w racku, one są robione tak, że wręcz wymagają montażu w pionie, a wtedy spory kawał miejsca w racku na alarm by poszedł, czysty bezsens i strata tegoż miejsca. Co prawda chodził mi po głowie pomysł zabudowania tego w płaskiej, wysuwanej w celach serwisowych do przodu szufladzie, ale zrezygnowałem, bo i mechanicznie skomplikowane by to było i centralkę alarmową chyba jednak lepiej dać gdzieś, gdzie będzie choć trochę bardziej schowana.
Podobnie multiswitch - tu co prawda są urządzenia przystosowane do montażu w szafie 19", ale są to zwykle potężne urządzenia do zastosowań profi i z ceną też profi, więc też sobie odpuściłem. Mam na poddaszu kawał płyty OSB (pokazywany kiedyś), na niej kupę miejsca na multiswitcha, tam są doprowadzone na drabince koncentryki i będzie git. 
A te szafki multimedialne Legranda znam, bardzo fajne, ale drogie cholerstwo i dla mnie trochę za ubogie  :smile:  Znaczy z TV bym się zmieścił, z czystym rozdziałem ethernetu oczywiście też, ale miejsca na wynalazki już niet.

2) *Co* - Położyłem normalne koncentryki (takie ciutkę lepsze), po dwa na gniazdko TV, jedyny wyjątek to saluóun, gdzie koncentryki dochodzą cztery. I to też jest mało, wariaci dają osiem  :smile:  Do tego w każde z takich miejsc dochodzi ethernet, zatem jestem przygotowany obecnie na:
- tradycyjny sygnał wcz
- przyszłościowy sygnał IPTV (moim zdaniem to nas czeka)
Prócz tego do salonu dochodzi pusty arot, którym ewentualnie mogę sobie tam dociągnąć coś nietypowego, nie wiem, HDMI czy światłowód. Nigdzie więcej (w sensie przewidywanych lokalizacji TV) tego nie robiłem, wierzę w IPTV po prostu. A jeśli nawet nie IPTV, to jakąś inną technologię przesyłu wideo po ethernecie, w każdym razie większość rozwiązań telekomunikacyjnych (szeroko rozumianych) teraz w stronę "over IP" idzie, więc sądzę, że to nas czeka po prostu.
I z tego samego powodu wydaje mi się, że nie ma sensu wyciągać przewodu z multiswitcha do ogrodzenia, szczerze wątpię, czy obecnie znajdzie się firma, która zrobi kablówkę w technologii tradycyjnej na osiedlu domów jednorodzinnych, dochodząc do abonentów koncentrykiem. Takie rzeczy obecnie chyba całkowicie po xDSLach chodzą (wideostrada i podobne konkurencyjnych operatorów), albo IPTV.

*@bajcik* - ten mój arot ma 50mm, cieńszych nie ma, są grubsze, jeśli ktoś musi  :smile:  Ale generalnie, ja tam dałem arota, bo mi się naddał z kładzenia kabla WLZ w ziemi, w takie miejsce polecam jednak normalnego peszla, arot jest za sztywny. I tylko daj coś lepszego, nie tani przezroczysty badziew, lepiej szary "samogasnący", o wiele mocniejszy jest. I tak, wszystkie wymienione rury, może za wyjątkiem tych tanich przezroczystych peszli, mają wciągniętego "pilota", arot miał sznurek (taki porządny, polietylenowy), peszel natomiast bardzo fajny i bardzo mi się potem przydający do różności drut. Brak pilota to jednak niewielki problem, jest mnóstwo sposobów zaciągania pilota do wnętrza, z ciekawszych mogę wymienić gałganek (albo styropianową kulkę) na sznurku, zasysany odkurzaczem od drugiego końca, specjalne półsztywne linki do wpychania w takie rury (dość drogie, niestety), bądź kupioną w najbliższym zoologu myszkę za 5zł, co prawda trudno się z nimi współpracuje, ale za to z tyłu mają wygodny interfejs do doczepienia sznurka pilotowego  :wink: 

Zakręty - im mniej tym lepiej, im bardziej łagodne tym lepiej. Generalna zasada - nie siłować się z materiałem - tak, jak się go uda wygiąć bez używania siły i specjalnego doginania - tak zostawić, bardziej nie giąć. To i tak w styropianie idzie, w podłodze, więc można puścić szerokimi zakosami (jeśli musi być pogięty, u mnie akurat tak wyszło, że są to proste odcinki z najwyżej jednym wielgachnym łukiem, ostre zakręty mają tylko na końcach, gdzie są podgięte do góry), a bardzo to potem ułatwi wciąganie czegokolwiek do środka.

I tyle, jeśli jakąś kwestie pominąłem, przypomnijcie. A tymczasem zrzucam zdjęcia z aparatu i biorę się za pisaninę kolejnego odcinka.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Żona z młodszym dzieckiem od dwóch dni w szpitalu (wirusowe zapalenie krtani, zaraził się od starszego, tylko o ile u Wyjątka była to kwestia pobrania sobie syropku na kaszel i nurofenu do zbicia gorączki, tak u młodszego wymagało niestety hospitalizacji, ponieważ dla takiego maluszka jest to rzecz potencjalnie zagrażająca życiu), Wyjątek odstawiony do Babci, żeby nie przeszkadzał, a kochający mąż i ojciec gdzie? Przy żonie i dziecku w szpitalu? Agdzieeetam! Na budowę popędził...

Po pierwsze - pamiętny "10 wył hol 2". Żeby go w pełni upamiętnić, oto i on:



Sami widzicie, jak się schował, skubaniec.

Stolik w tle to pamiątka przekazana nam przez moją babcię, z jej likwidowanego mieszkania, serweta na nim oryginalna, stanowi wraz ze stolikiem komplet. Całość będzie stanowiła wyposażenie naszego przysypialnianego kącika herbacianego (przy oknie wykuszowym).

Framugi drzwi wewnętrznych i parapety czekały na polakierowanie ostatnią warstwą. Wspominałem już wcześniej o ich lakierowaniu. Lakierobejca Bondex, producent zaleca malowanie pędzlem. Pierwsza warstwa nałożona pędzlem, przeszlifowana jak należy. Druga warstwa też pędzlem i niestety, strasznie kiepsko to wychodziło, po wyschnięciu powierzchnia wyszła miejscami wyraźnie chropowata, ponadto w kilku miejscach zrobiły się zacieki (malowałem oszczędnie, lakier był rozprowadzony dokładnie, ale na pionowych płaszczyznach obciekł sobie z czasem, zanim wysechł.
Krótko mówiąc - dupa blada. Postanowiłem położyć trzecią warstwę wałkiem. Dziś całość ponownie przeszlifowałem, posługując się w tym celu nowokupioną zabawką - prezentem na nadchodzące już za kilka dni drugie co do ważności urodziny w życiu, tzn. szlifierką mimośrodową.

Tu mała dygresja - z zamiarem kupienia mimośroda woziłem się jak pensjonarka z... nie powiem z czym, w każdym razie deliberowałem nad tym od dawna, czy szlifierkę mimośrodową, czy oscylacyjną. Oscylacyjną miałem, ale kiepski badziew kupiony kiedyś na potrzebę chwili za całe 35zł, mimośród kusił, chciałem, a jednocześnie bałem się. No całkiem, jak ta wspomniana pensjonarka w obliczu... nie powiem, czego. I wreszcie dziś kupiłem. I wiecie co? Zacytuję ową pensjonarkę: "to chyba będzie moje hobby!"  :wink: 

Wracając do tematu - framugi znów przeszlifowałem, lakier wymieszałem i jazda malować. Maluję, maluję, a efekty - duuuupaaaa. Za wałkiem lakier się potwornie pienił i taki spieniony zostawał na materiale. Myślałem sobie, że poczekam, to się rozejdzie. czekam, czekam, a tu nic. To naprawdę nie był mój pierwszy raz z nakładaniem na drewno lakieru wałkiem, ale nigdy jeszcze nie używałem lakierobejcy Bondexu, nie znałem więc jej narowów, nie wiedziałem, czekać dalej, nie czekać... W końcu obawiając się, że te bąble mi tak zaschną złapałem za pędzel. I to był strzał w dziesiątkę! Lakier nałożony wałkiem, cieniuteńko i równiuteńko, a potem pedzlem zwilżonym w lakierze (żeby nie zbierał z powierzchni malowanej) i dokładnie odciśniętym (żeby nie dodawał lakieru od siebie) zagłaskiwałem bąble. Efekt - powierzchnia, jak z komory lakierniczej, bez jednej skazy. Sami zobaczcie:





Ciemna plamka na środku parapetu to fabryczna skaza na drewnie, sama powłoka wyszła, jak mówiłem, bez jednej skazy  :smile: 

Lakiernia w całej okazałości:



Druga rzecz zrobiona dziś - pomalowałem kuchnię  :smile: 



Ważna uwaga, szczególnie dla czytających ten dziennik panów: my naprawdę nie mamy wszystkich pomieszczeń pomalowanych na jeden i ten sam kolor. Tak, wiem, wyjątkiem jest mój warsztat malowany na zielono, to była moja autonomiczna decyzja, przy której się zresztą zaparłem kopytami, bo próby jej podkopania owszem, były czynione  :wink: , w zdecydowanie innym kolorze będzie też sypialnia. I nie, nie będzie to różowy!

Pozostałe, dotychczas pomalowane pomieszczenia natomiast mają kolory zupełnie różne, każdy inny. Naprawdę! Uwierzcie! Nie wierzycie? No, kurcze, co ja mam powiedzieć, moja żona widzi różnicę! Ja szczerze mówiąc jedynie po zestawieniu tych kolorów jakoś obok siebie, a i to nie zawsze, ale za to wiem, że kolory owe się różnie nazywały. No bo tu jest "miodowy", tam "miodowy pastelowy", tu "sycylia", tam "atacama"... Ech, o ile życie było prostsze, jak windows miał 16 kolorów...

Kuchnia na tym zdjęciu wyszła strasznie kiszkowata, to niestety wina szerokokątnego obiektywu, ona jest jednak bardziej proporcjonalna  :smile:  Obecne umeblowanie jest oczywiście tymczasowe i pochodzące niemal w całości z naszego osiedlowego śmietnika, docelowo tam, gdzie biało, będzie normalna zabudowa kuchenna. Tylko, kurcze, zupełnie nie wiem, kiedy ja ją zdążę zrobić... Przeprowadzamy się w lato i to bezdyskusyjnie, trudno, jak nie zdążę, najwyżej na początku kuchnia będzie w tej formie, jak widać na obrazku. Pudła poprzeprowadzkowe z naczyniami najwyżej przybędą pod ścianą. I może ciut większy blat się z desek szalunkowych na kozłach zrobi  :wink: 

Na jedną rzecz na koniec jeszcze chciałem zwrócić uwagę, dobrą radą dla mniej zaawansowanych się podzielić. Po lewo na ścianie wisi absolutnie niezbędna rzecz na budowie, potrzebna niemal od początku i warto się w nią zaopatrzyć tak szybko, jak tylko będzie ją na czym powiesić. Tablica korkowa:



A do niej przybity notes ze zdzieranymi kartkami i długopis Projekty na tackach od frytek i tekturkach są może i wygodne w użyciu, ale lista zakupów wykonana ołówkiem stolarskim na oddartym kawałku worka po cemencie, jest NAPRAWDĘ mało wygodna, dlatego polecam powieszenie tam w/w profesjonalnych narzędzi notatkowych. Tu nas na szczeście się obyło, ale polecam też rozważenie uwiązania długopisu na lince. Żeby nie zwiał, skubaniec...

J.

----------


## ktosiek

No i sobie oglądam zdjęcia i myślę, czy on wszystkie pokoje maluje na jeden kolor.
 Następnie czytam:



> Ważna uwaga, szczególnie dla czytających ten dziennik panów: my naprawdę  nie mamy wszystkich pomieszczeń pomalowanych na jeden i ten sam kolor.


No i monitor opluty, żona obudzona....  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

PS.parapet wygląda ekstra  :wink:

----------


## BasH

Z tymi kolorami to miałem jak wyżej podpisany ktosiek.

Jarku - orientowałeś się już co jest potrzebne na odbiór domu? (w sensie pomieszczeń, balustrad, ogrodzenia itp)

----------


## Jarek.P

*@ktosiek* - tak, ten parapet też mi się bardzo podoba  :smile: 

W każdym razie na tyle, że korzystając dziś z sytuacji, którą w jednym kultowym naszym filmie określono jako "Kobieta poza domem, w domu nieład" popędziłem co koń wyskoczy (no dobra, co truposzowata Fabia wyskoczy) na budowę, żeby się parapetem zająć.

I zająłem się. Zacząłem od dorobienia kapinosu, którego producent parapetu nie przewidział. niby parapet wewnętrzny nie wymaga, ale znając zamiłowania mojej małżonki do kwiatków naparapetowych oraz najzwyczajniejsze prawa Murphy'ego, w myśl których prawdopodobieństwo przelania kwiatka będzie rosło do graniczącego z pewnością, jeśli tego kapinosu nie będzie, stwierdziłem, że zrobię, a co mi tam. 

Jak już zresztą o prawach Murphy,ego zacząłem... no nie, nie da się inaczej, będzie potężna dygresja. Dawno temu, jakimś całkowitym przyapdkiem byłem w Leroju, gdzie przeglądając sobie dział z elektronarzędziami znalazłem takiego oto cudaka:



Leżało sobie toto jakoś tak z boku, bez metki bez żadnej tabliczki z ceną i opisem, samotne takie, przez nikogo nie chciane biedactwo. Zainteresowałem się, podszedłem, przytuliłem, pogłaskałem po... po czymś i zacząłem się zastanawiać, co to właściwie do ciężkiego licha jest. A im bardziej się zastanawiałem, tym bardziej nie wiedziałem. Ponieważ tak właściwie do niczego mi ta wiedza nie była potrzebna, więc już miałem odejść, kiedy napatoczył się sprzedawca:
- dzień dobry, w czym mogę pomóc?
- dzieńdobry, chciałem spytać, co to właściwie jest?
- to jest proszę pana przystawka Wolfcraft montowana na małą szlifierkę kątową, do wycinania felców.
- o, fajne - zainteresowałem się, domyślając się już, jak to działa - a ile kosztuje?
- dwieście...dziesiąt złotych [nie pamiętam konkretnej kwoty, ale dużo to było, ponad dwie stówy]
- o kurcze, drogo. No nic, dziękuję panu - powiedziałem i zacząłem się odwracać do pana plecami. Niestety nie dane mi było:
- ale prosze pana? 
- tak?
- jeśli byłby pan zainteresowany tym urządzeniem, to jest ostatni egzemplarz wystawowy, bez opakowania, mogę panu dać na niego rabat.
- a ile? - zainteresowałem się z grzeczności, bo zainteresowany tak po prawdzie nie byłem.
- 10% - powiedział pan, patrząc się na mnie z nadzieją w oczach. Byłem bezlitosny:
- eee, to będzie nadal ponad 200zł, to dla mnie stanowczo za drogo!
- a za dwieście?
- no nie, wie pan, ja pytałem tak trochę z ciekawości, szkoda mi dwustu złotych za takie coś.
- a ile by pan za to dał?
- może stówę?... - powiedziałem na odczepnego chcąc jakoś zakończyć tą rozmowę, jednak pan mnie zastrzelił krótkim:
- zgoda!

I co było robić. kupiłem. I wiecie co? Nie żałuję. Urządzenie jest re-we-la-cyj-ne! Tnie felce w sposób bardzo precyzyjny, na zadaną głębokość i w ustawionej odległości od brzegu, do tego ma odciąg wiórów i w zasadzie jedyna jego wada to fakt, że nie ma własnego napędu, a jest przystawką. 

Ale wróćmy do tematu. Przywiozłem dziś na budowę tą felcownicę wraz ze starą kątówką, z tej zdjąłem osłonę celem jej założenia do felcownicy i... i w tym momencie żaróweczka nad głową wyskoczyła - trzeba w glifach tynk podciąć na parapet, małą kątówką zrobię to dokładniej niż średnią kątówką, więc może zanim ją domontuję do felcownicy, by się tym zająć?
Jak pomyślałem, tak zrobiłem, tyle, że z lenistwa już nie chciało mi się montować osłony.

I co? Ano kątówka - Jarek.P  =  1:0

Znaczy palce wszystkie mam, ale jeden w opatrunku. Po prostu trzymając kątówkę za blisko tarczy złapałem. Szrama wyszła krótka, ale dość głęboka i dokładnie na zewnętrznej stronie stawu palca wskazującego, więc co chwila się rozkrwawia. Nic, za głupotę się płaci...

W każdym razie, żeby nie przedłużać wywodów. Felce już zrobione:



Parapet w trakcie podcinania już do docelowego miejsca. Na wierzchu parapetu (tzn tak wogóle, to na spodzie) widać ślady po dobieraniu koloru.



Montaż:



I zrobione. Nasze pierwsze okno w formie docelowej. Prawda, że cudne?:



Oczywiście pod parapetem trzeba jeszcze zatynkować dziurę, zaszpachlować ubytki po bokach, a nad parapetem wypełnić szparę akrylem i pomalować, ale to już drobiazgi, ważne, że parapetówę, jakby trzeba było, jest już gdzie!  :big grin: 

W każdym razie z rozpędu, postanowiłem złapać się za futrynę. Tu, niestety, należało się złapać wpierw nie za futrynę jako taką, a za mesel i młotek (znaczy szlifierkę kątową, tym razem większą i już z osłoną jak należy, a potem za młotowiertarkę z dłutem), ponieważ w otworze drzwiowym, który mnie interesował objawiła się kolejna rzecz, której niestety nie dopilnowaliśmy na etapie stawiania ścian. Drzwi wg projektu są osiemdziesiątki. Oznacza to otwór w murze 90cm. I tak też były otwory zwymiarowane na projekcie. Przy wymiarze zewnętrznym typowej ościeżnicy 88cm dawałoby to sensowny luz na zapiankowanie. Co z tego jednak, gdy większość naszych otworów drzwiowych w surowym murze ma 87-88cm? I trzeba o ten 1-2cm podcinać?

Tu też trzeba było, ale w końcu się udało. A oto efekty:





I szczegół - kotwienie. Wykonane przy pomocy odcinków taśmy ciesielskiej, kupiona w roli służy mi do przeróżnych rzeczy i bardzo się sprawdza. 





na ostatnim zdjęciu widać coś, co tutaj jeszcze trzeba będzie zrobić. Tynkarze wykonali ten otwór jako pod ościeżnice regulowane. Ale jakoś tak wyszło,że zrobione są klasyczne. Więc, niestety, trzeba będzie narożnik osadzić i pobawić się w tynkarza amatora...

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Pięknie Ci parapet wyszedł  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki! :)

*@BasH* - ale pytasz formalnie, czy realnie? Bo realnie, to prócz dokumentów, które musisz zebrać potrzebny jest w zasadzie tylko kierbud, który podpisze dokumenty odbioru. Podobno (przynajmniej w naszym rejonie) od niepamiętnych czasów nikt czterech liter nie ruszył na inspekcję przy zgłaszaniu odbioru domu jednorodzinnego. Dokumenty tylko sprawdzają i tyle, więc teoretycznie (podkreślmy to słowo), przy odpowiednio ugodowym kierbudzie mógłbyś oddać i stan surowy otwarty :)

Nawiasem mówiąc musimy się zająć ich kompletowaniem, jak tylko wrócę z tego cholernego enerdowa, gdzie mnie wysyłają, bo to już najwyższy czas. I ten... audyt energetyczny jego mać zrobić trzeba...

J.

----------


## BasH

> Dzięki! 
> 
> *@BasH* - ale pytasz formalnie, czy realnie?... Podobno (przynajmniej w naszym rejonie) od niepamiętnych czasów nikt czterech liter nie ruszył na inspekcję przy zgłaszaniu odbioru domu jednorodzinnego. Dokumenty tylko sprawdzają i tyle, więc teoretycznie (podkreślmy to słowo), przy odpowiednio ugodowym kierbudzie mógłbyś oddać i stan surowy otwarty J.


O to m. in. pytałem. Muszę podpytać swojego kierbuda, czego sobie życzy na odbiór - chcę się wprowadzić w przyszłym roku i chciałbym sobie podzielić roboty na priorytetowe i drugorzędne (ew. na poodbiorze). pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

Mój kierbud pytany o to samo, bardzo się zaczął po głowie drapać i stwierdził "choć balustradę na schodach zróbcie"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

mój nawet się nie drapał tylko papier trza mieć
a co do audytu to polecam allegro - obgoniłem za dwie stówki - wersja jak to mawiają eksternistyczna  :smile: 
pikny zalaminowany certyfikat dostałem  :smile: 

a formalnie to trzeba:
- nadanie numeru
- papier z elektrowni
- papier z gazowni
- certyfikat
- wypełniony dziennik

tyle (jak mnie pamięc po północy nie myli)

pozdr

PS. Jarku za twoim pozwoleniem popełnię plagiat opisówek - mogem?  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

O audycie chyba kiedyś rozmawialiśmy korespondencyjnie, chyba nawet mi podsyłałeś namiar na gościa, który ten audyt robił. Trzeba będzie się zająć...

A co do opisówek - a bierzcie i korzystajcie  :smile:  Ja tylko dodam, że piktogramy wynajdowałem góglem ustawionym na wyszukiwanie grafiki, z włączonym filtrem "obiekt clip art" i używając angielskich nazw tego, co chciałem pokazać. Wybrałem to, co wybrałem, ale cudeńka można było poznajdywać w ten sposób i zrobić sobie opisówki w niemal dowolnym stylu.
Np.:



A tu więcej żarówek

J. (z wizją różowej rozdzielni z opisówkami na modłę Barbie)

----------


## BasH

Jarku - jak kończyłeś przewody w rozdzielni? Zakładałeś tulejki i zaciskałeś eskami? Zaciskałeś wszystkie tulejki praską?

----------


## bajcik

Tulejki potrzebne na kabelki z żyłką? Bo myślałem że tylko na linki.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie mam rozdzielni szytej linką, więc i tulejki nie były potrzebne (@bajcik - tak, masz rację, tulejki tylko na linkę się zakłada). Przewody instalacyjne mam zaciśnięte wprost w "esach", ich końce wyginałem w "U" celem zwiększenia powierzchni styku.
Jedyny wyjątek to połączenia wyrównawcze Szyna GSW-Szyna PE, GSW-przepięciówka i Szyna PE-przepięciówka. Te są zrobione linką 16mm2 i ta linka już jak najbardziej ma na końcach zaciśnięte (praską) tulejki.

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Nie uważasz że wygoniej i estetyczniej było by zrobić rozdzielkę na zugach i posznurować linką + grzebienie?
U Ciebie widziałem tylko zugi na niskoprądowych. Natomiast u siebie mam zamiar dać wszędzie zugi poza zasilaniem 16mm2.

----------


## Jarek.P

Na pewno byłoby estetyczniej, ale czy wygodniej? 
Roboty przy montażu dwa razy tyle no i miejsce... Przy mojej ilości przewodów (do tej rozdzielni wchodzi ich coś koło sześćdziesięciu), na same zugi musiałbym mieć rozdzielnię jeszcze o dwa rzędy większą (albo drugą, na same zugi, mocowaną do pleców tej istniejącej, plecy mam dostępne od wewnątrz szachtu). szczerze mówiąc i jedno i drugie rozwiązanie byłoby dla mnie problematyczne (większa rozdzielnia przestałaby się fizycznie mieścić, druga na plecach mocno by zawęziła miejsce w szachcie).
A tak - może nie jest to tak czysty montaż, jak porządne sznurowanie linką, ale jakąśtam przejrzystość zachowałem, wszystkie końce przewodów mam opisane, wiadomo, gdzie co idzie, nie, nawet mając możliwość zrobienia tego jeszcze raz, nie zdecydowałbym się na zugi.

J.

----------


## compi

Jarku, chcesz jeszcze opylić swoją kozę z ruraczami? Pora i u mnie podnieść temperaturkę. Odebrałby ją w przyszłym tygodniu mój kolega.

----------


## Jarek.P

No niestety, Koza już się pasie u nowego właściciela, nawet specjalnie do mnie dzwonił, żeby pochwalić zwierzątko. 
Z rzeczy okołobudowlanych do sprzedania mam jeszcze barakowóz i betoniarkę, choć tą ostatnią mam już wstępnie zaklepaną, ale gdyby ktoś bardzo chciał, mogę się spytać, czy zaklepanie aktualne.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś moje urodziny. Drugie pod względem ważności w życiu  :cool: 

A z okazji urodzin, historyjka. Taka sobie, budowlana  :smile: 

Osprzęt elektryczny zamawiałem ostatnio. Wybrawszy coś, co jest i ładne i w miarę atrakcyjne cenowo, znalazłem dostawcę w postaci swej ulubionej wysyłkowej hurtowni elektrycznej. Hurtownia co prawda tego producenta nie prowadzi, ale oni rzeczy trudne od ręki, niemożliwe zajmują im tylko trochę dłuższą chwile, zrobi się, sprowadzą.

I sprowadzali.

Osprzęt zamówiony w grudniu jeszcze, miał byc o, taki:



Oczywiście nie tylko gniazdka, cała reszta również, gniazdka podaję jako przykład. 
Kurier przyjechał w przeddzień wigilii, przytaszczył wielgachną pakę, wprost od producenta. Wewnątrz cały zamawiany osprzęt (jak mi się wydawało) w kolorze kremowym, jak miało być, oraz ramki. Również w kolorze kremowym. A miały być w kolorze "patyna"...

Nic, piszę reklamację. Po świętach firma ma "renament", tenże trwa aż do 9 stycznia, więc niczego się nie dowiaduję. I dobrze, bo w międzyczasie zaczynając sam osprzęt tu i ówdzie już montować, zauważam kolejną pomyłkę. Mianowicie, podwójne gniazdka, wcześniej sprawdzone jedynie pudełkami, czy się ilość zgadza, okazały się być nie takie, jak trzeba. Zamawiałem takie, jak na zdjęciu, do montażu w ramkach, a przyszły takie do montażu solo, bez ramek. Design "późny Gierek", brzydkie jak noc.

Nic, piszę drugą reklamację. Dokładnie wskazując, posługując się numerami serii producenta i opisami, co powinno przyjść, a co przyszło. W międzyczasie ustalam przez telefon, że pomyłka powstała nie w hurtowni, a u producenta. Faktycznie, numery serii ramek na fakturze są dobre, na W-Zce dopiero złe, niestety gniazdek już tak łatwo nie da się wytłumaczyć, pozostaje mi wierzyć im na słowo.

W tygodniu przyjechał jeden kurier, zabrał gniazdka i ramki, przyjechał drugi kurier. Przywiózł nowe gniazdka i nowe ramki. Ramki się zgadzają, są takie, jak powinny być, gniazdka też są jak najbardziej do montażu w ramkach, ale pojedyncze, a miały być podwójne...

Nic, piszę trzecią reklamację. Dostałem dziś maila, że jeszcze dziś przyjedzie kurier z nową dostawą i ze zleceniem na zabranie poprzedniej. Co przyjedzie tym razem? Z oferty producenta zostały jeszcze gniadka bryzgoszczelne, gniazdka "bez bolca", tudzież wszystkie możliwe, w bodajże pięciu produkowanych kolorach, możemy też pójść w gniazdka telefoniczne, telewizyjne i tym podobne. Do wakacji starczy, może z kurierem się zaprzyjaźnię przy okazji... fajnie będzie  :Lol: 

A na zakończenie - nasza chałupka zimą:



J.

----------


## compi

Wszystkiego dobrego Jarku, Sto Lat! 
Patrzę na śliczny landschaft z Waszym domem i zastanawiam się na ile te drzewa są mocno ukorzenione? Ubiegły rok był obfity i w opady i w wiatry, a wysoka woda gruntowa razemz  resztą spowodowała w lesie naokoło naszego domu spore spustoszenie. Padło kilka  nawet sporej wielkości drzew i przyznam, że lekko strach mnie obleciał. Jedno położyło się na nasze ogrodzenie, ale na szczęście tylko samym wierzchołkiem. A mamy w naszym zasięgu wiele większych.....

----------


## Jarek.P

A dzięki, dzięki  :smile: 

Cóż - dotknąłeś dość drażliwego tematu. Powiem tak: mój sąsiad spasował, drzewa wyrżnął. Ja, jak tylko miałem SSO, dom ubezpieczyłem, starannie się upewniając, czy OWU obejmuje takie szkody, jak obalenie drzewa przez wichurę.

Natomiast co do zagrożenia - ostatnie wichury lasy w naszej okolicy zmasakrowały, przewracając całkiem sporo drzew. Te nasze jednak cały czas ładnie stoją i mam nadzieję, że będą stały dalej, bowiem te na granicy lasu i łąki, od zachodniej strony, czyli najbardziej narażone na silne, rozpędzone wzdłuż całej łąki wiatry (na zdjęciu po lewej je widać) to niewysokie, a potężnie ukorzenione drzewa, które przeżyły bez szkody wszystkie wichury, jak jeszcze łąka była w pełni odsłonięta i wiatr miał z dobre półtora kilometra do rozpędzania się. Obecnie ta ściana jest flankowana zabudową. 
Zresztą nawet tam, gdzie drzewa się kładły, te z granicy lasu przetrwały nienaruszone, więc tym ufam.
Zostają drzewa kolejne, pierwotnie rosnące głębiej w lesie - te, które rosły przy samym domu poszły pod topór, zostały dalsze. Ponieważ drzewa przewracają raczej zachodnie i północnozachodnie wiatry (tak przynajmniej łamały się drzewa w naszych okolicach), liczę na to, że i u nas ta zasada zostanie zachowana i drzewa łamiąc się dom akurat miną.

No i zawsze zostaje jeszcze świeczka w oknie na czas wichur  :wink: 

J.

----------


## netbet

sto lat... sto lat.... 

najlepszego Jarek!!

----------


## ktosiek

Najlepszego  :smile:  

Z tymi drzewami to rzeczywiście kłopot. A ja znowu mam iny problem, szczere pole, no i będzie pewnie trochę wiało. W dodatku lekko na górce. Zanim się jakichś drzew doczekam, to trochę minie. I tak źle i tak niedobrze.
No i ja tez jestem przy wyborze gniazdek, może podaj to źródło tajemne z którego zamawiałeś.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@ktosiek i Netbet*  - dzięki!  :smile: 
Moje źródło wszelakich dóbr elektrycznych, od kabla ziemnego począwszy, na osprzęcie skończywszy, to firma Eldor, znajdziesz ich bez problemu góglem, sprzedają też na Allegro.

A w Dzienniku - łazienka, łazienka, czas na łazienkę!


Niestety, nadchodzące dni będą u mnie całkowicie niebudowlane, wstrętny pracodawca wysyła mnie do wstrętnego enerdowa. Tak więc, póki co, łazienkę można popodziwiać jedynie w paczkach:



I zwracam uwagę osobom wrażliwym na kolory: łazienka nie będzie żółta!  :Lol: 

Póki co to jest tylko glazura, brak jeszcze wyposażenia, ale tu już wiadomo, co ma być, wystarczy zamówić i odebrać transport. Ale to już, jak wrócę.

Dziś natomiast, przy okazji wywożenia z budowy elektronarzędzi i tym podobnych rzeczy zbędnych w czasie nieobecności, osadziłem sobie kolejną futrynę, tym razem w pokoju młodszej latorośli:



Po prawo widać... no wiadomo, co widać  :big grin: 

Ponieważ wejście do tego pokoju musiało się jakoś rozminąć z pokojem gościnnym, w wyniku zarówno jeden jak i drugi pokój ma coś w stylu malutkiego przedpokoiku, w gościnnym jest tam nawet miejsce na małą szafę wnękową, tu natomiast będzie taki własnie minikorytarzyk, jak widać na zdjęciu. Idealne miejsce na powieszenie plakatu ukochanej drużyny piłki kopanej, Dody, czy czym tam się będzie nasz synek pasjonował, jak będzie większy. Na Dodę zapewne ma marne szanse, bo raz, że za te dziesięć lat o Dodzie będą pamiętali już chyba jedynie wyjątkowo zatwardziali łowcy sensacji, dwa, że jeśli w genetyce, dziedziczeniu i tym podobnych jest choć cień  prawdy, to... to może nie ubliżając celebrytce, napiszę tylko tyle, że... że wątpię.
Pokój młodszego do malowania został na po powrocie. Podobnie jak obróbki glifów framugowych. 
Póki co korytarzyk na poddaszu wygląda tak:



Do widzenia, Budowo Moja. Niechno ja tylko z tego enerdowa przebrzydłego wrócę...

Echhh....

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Hello, herzliche cośtamcośtam (jakieś obrzydlistwo z umlautem w środku) from enerdowo!


Budowa cały czas odłogiem leży, ale żeby dziennik zupełnie nie spadł z listy, choć parę słów doń dopiszę  :smile: 

Zrobiłem sobie wycieczkę po tutejszych baumarktach i jednym a'la składzie budowlanym. Tak trochę z nudów, trochę z ciekawości i abslutnie i broń Boże nie z powodu silnego uzależnienia od tematu.
Pierwsze wrażenie z takiego dajmy na to tutejszego Praktikera? Szok! Zupełnie jak w Polsce. Te same towary, niemal te same ceny. Dopiero potem do mnie dotarło, że zaraz zaraz, jeśli dajmy na to klej do płytek "elastyczny" Ceresit i w Polsce i w enerdowie kosztuje 45,-, to niestety nie jest to ta sama cena,bowiem w Polsce za ową kwotą znajdują się literki PLN, a tutaj - takie śmieszne, przekreślone E, za które w polskich kantorach 4 złote mniej więcej wołają.

I tak jest tutaj ze sporą większością materiałów budowlanych i narzędzi: ceny liczbowo niemal te same, ale w jełurach, nie w złotych. Tak więc, drodzy budujący, nie narzekać na drożyznę, budować, bo po pierwsze "przyjdom niemce" i wykupią, jak się tylko zorientują, że jadąc do Polski po takie towary mogą zaoszczędzić kupę kasy, po drugie, jak już spełni się ta wyśniona i wymarzona przez nas WSZYSTKICH przyszłość i staniemy się również walutowymi członkami Jewropejskowo Sajuza, mam poważne obawy, że solenne zapewnienia rządu o niezmienności cen okażą się... no tym, co zawsze w takich przypadkach.

Drugie spostrzeżenie - oni są na tej samej szerokości geograficznej co my, klimat mają ten sam. Jednak energia solarna jest tu niezwykle popularna, wszystkie nowobudowane domy i co drugi stary mają na dachach, na ścianach czy w ogródkach panele. Czy to wodne, czy elektryczne. Aż z ciekawości zacząłem pytać moich nowych niemieckich kolegów, jak to u nich z tym jest i oczywiście jest "troszkę" inaczej, niż u nas - po pierwsze są do tego duże dopłaty, po drugie cała nadprodukcja energii jest wpuszczana w sieć i taki panel fotowoltaiczny potrafi całkiem nieźle na siebie zarabiać.

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

herzlich willkommen :big lol: 

Pod koniec lat 70-ych w takim Praktikerze oczy na wierzch mi wyłaziły, że na tym zgniłym zachodzie jest ,,wszystko" a u nasz nic nie było, a na pewno nie w jednym miejscu :no


jeśli chodzi o klimat, to u nich niestety nieco cieplej i więcej dni słonecznych, co przekładało się zawsze na ,,lepsiejszą" roślinność, szczególnie kwitnącą... i to długo 


bis nachher

----------


## Jarek.P

> herzlich willkommen


A nieee, tototo znam, to mnie tutaj po kilka razy dziennie z takich szklanych drzwi, przez które przechodzę, straszy. Chodziło mi o pozdrowienia, one jakoś tak ciężko brzmią i z tym obrzydliwym umlauciorem w środku jeszcze, ja nie wiem, jak ten naród z takim językiem sobie może dajmy na to uczucia wyznawać...




> Pod koniec lat 70-ych w takim Praktikerze oczy na wierzch mi wyłaziły, że na tym zgniłym zachodzie jest ,,wszystko" a u nasz nic nie było, a na pewno nie w jednym miejscu :no
> 
> jeśli chodzi o klimat, to u nich niestety nieco cieplej i więcej dni słonecznych, co przekładało się zawsze na ,,lepsiejszą" roślinność, szczególnie kwitnącą... i to długo


Tu, gdzie jestem, to pod koniec lat siedemdziesiątych może nie mieli takich problemów z kupieniem dajmy na to młotka, jak w Polsce (znaczy u nas też nie było problemu, po prostu szło się na najbliższą państwową budowę...), ale Praktikera to tutaj też raczej nie było, a w miejscu, gdzie w tej chwili siedzę, produkowali jakieś nadajniki podsłuchowe dla STASI i inne takie tam, ściśle tajne...

A co do klimatu - taaa, akuuurat, ja tu niemal przy samej zatoce duńskiej jestem. Fakt, dalej od syberii no i bliskość morza może i klimat tu stabilizuje, ale póki co odczuwam to raczej w negatywnym sensie: zimno i wieje. I co mi z tego, że widziana z okien mojego hotelu cała farma elektrowni wiatrowych kręci się jak głupia, skoro wychodząc na ulicę muszę dokładnie czapką oboje uszu zasłaniać, żeby wiatr mi głowy nie ukręcił?




> bis nachher


wrrrrr.... znaczy, tak... jak to oni tu mówią: "cziuuus!"  :bye: 

J. (nie cierrrrpię niemieckiego...)

PS: swoją drogą, jak moja Ciocia, z zawodu germanistka, po przeczytaniu tego dialogu nie padnie, to będzie dobrze...

----------


## Gosiek33

to pewno chodziło o herzliche Grüße (grüsse też może być  :wink:  )



kiedyś uczyłam się niemieckiego (we szkole) potem czasem wypady do enerdowa czy na zgniły zachód umocniły moją znajomość - kalibyćosiołameanie  :big lol: 

ale mam teraz internet a w nim słownik na ten przykład taki: 


http://pl.bab.la/slownik/niemiecki-p...zliche-gruesse

----------


## ktosiek

Jarek wodzu, wracaj  :big grin:  bo nie ma co czytać.  :big grin:  :big grin:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, żeby to ode mnie zależało....


Wszystko przez tych złych,podłych kapitalistycznych wyzyskiwaczy, wypisz wymaluj jest tak, jak nas na zajęciach z "wiedzy o społeczeństwie" uczono, tyle tylko, że nikt ze znanej mi wierchuszki mojego pracodawcy cygar nie pali i w melonikach nie chodzi. A i o trzymaniu nóg na stole nic nie piszę, bo sam czasem trzymam  :wink: 

J

----------


## compi

Wracając do niemiaszków. Ja tam bywałem w latach 90-tych i bardziej na południu. Gdy spadł śnieg to nikt nie przekroczył magicznej prędkośći 30km/h na drogach lokalnych. Jechali grzecznie i gęsiego, pomimo że warunki były moim zdaniem super jak na zimę, chociaż jako taka tam nie występowała, bardziej była to jesień. Stąd też moja opinia, że siłą rzeczy zachód ma lepiej, choćby z samego faktu minimalnej ilości mroźnych dni. Oni mogą sobie pozwolić na trawnik na wysokości progu drzwi tarasowych, my raczej nie, a grzanie prądem czy olejem w przeliczaniu na euro i ich dochód, wychodzi mocno na naszą niekorzyść. Dziś i u mnie pierwszy raz koza puściła dyma w komin. 

Pisz Jarku koniecznie co tam na froncie słychać. W liroyu skończyła się właśnie promo na płytki gres Toskania za 19,90. Wziąłem profilaktycznie kilkanaście metrów. Teraz jest kremowo-biała za 17 złociszy i wygląda nieźle. Chyba się skuszę, bo ciężko nawet glazurę w takiej cenie znaleźć. Ile płaciłeś za płytki do kotłowni? Muszę czegoś taniego poszukać......

----------


## Jarek.P

Leżę. 

Normalnie leżę i płaczę ze śmiechu.

Dziś mam tutaj, na wygnaniu trochę swobodniejszy dzień, bowiem niemiecki kolega, który tutaj się mną opiekuje zachorował był, w zwiazku z czym siedzę dziś sam i zamiast pracować głównie kopię w internecie. I zupełnym przypadkiem zacząłem czytać wątek na forum poświęcony alternatywnym, amatorskim metodom badań termowizyjnych. No, którędy z domu ciepło spier... dziela - to dla laików informacja.

I w tymże wątku padło hasło "obrzęd gromniczny". Zaintrygowało mnie. Hasło brzmi bowiem tak, że od razu różne "weźmisz czarno kure" po głowie chodzą, a ja takie klimaty lubię, zwłaszcza realizowane z jajem, więc zacząłem szukać. I znalazłem. I chyba wiem, co będę na budowie robił po powrocie z zesłania.

O obrzędzie gromnicznym można poczytać tutaj , ja zaś dla uzasadnienia, dlaczego leżę i dlaczego kwiczę, pozwolę sobie krótkie fragmenty zacytować:




> Głowa rodu obwieszcza, że będzie tropić złodzieja ciepła. Rodzina (czasem też goście, znajomi, sąsiedzi) , z czystej ciekawości i z pełnym zrozumieniem dla podejmowanego wyzwania asystuje jako niemi obserwatorzy działań.
> Zazwyczaj czas na nie wypada po południu czy wieczorem - bo w piecu pali się już od jakiegoś czasu, stan się ustalił, za oknem ciemno to i ten płomień jest wyraźniejszy.
> Gasi się światło, zapala świecę i.....
> 
> Rusza milcząca PROCESJA!  
> W ciszy i skupieniu wykonywane są przysiady i wspięcia na palce, stołki, bezcelowe (pozornie) plątanie się całej gromady ludzi na i ze schodów...  
> Dokonywane są gwałtowne zwroty kierunku w jakim grupa się porusza...  
> Do tego wszyscy z napięciem, często z wypiekami na twarzach (młodzież, lub wszyscy, jak wyraźnie "coś z tego wychodzi i sukces wydaje się bliski") wpatrują się w mikry płomień niesionej przez głowę rodu świecy....


Dodam tylko, że domiszcze nasze w ponurej (zimą) scenerii stoi, wygląd ma dość zamczysty, firanek w oknie niet, więc sąsiedzi przebieg obrzędu będą mogli podziwiać w całej okazałości. Póki co odnoszą się do nas bardzo przyjaźnie i są bardzo mili, kurcze, nie wiem, możeby ich uprzedzić jakoś, wyjaśnić, że to nie czarna msza, tylko poważne doświadczenie naukowe?...

W każdym razie gromnice w domu mam dwie, po jednej z chrztu każdego dziecka...

J.

----------


## bajcik

Mam pytanie o szacht instalacyjny. Są tam przewody i rury. Nie ma tam jakiegoś zagrożenia że jak rura/złączka puści to zacznie zalewać przewody, albo nie daj Boże siknie do góry na racka?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... zagrożenie co prawda jest nikłe, rury PP same z siebie raczej nie puszczają, ale jakieśtam oczywiście jest. I nie dotyczy jedynie szachtu, każda inna rurka pęknięta na poddaszu może zalać cały dom łącznie z instalacjami na parterze (w ścianach, w podłodze). Po to jednak instalacje mają swoją izolację i po to w rozdzielni mam pięć wyłączników różnicowoprądowych, żeby nie skończyło się to niczym złym. Złym w sensie elektrycznym, bo skutków zalania całego domu nie chcę nawet rozpatrywać.
I też mam nadzieję, że nie będę musiał, po coś w końcu ten elektrozawór na przyłączu wodociągowym jest, dorobić parę czujek zalania w newralgicznych punktach domu nie będzie już wielkim problemem.

A rack jest właściwie całkowicie bezpieczny - rury są pod nim, nie nad nim, a jeśli nawet pod nim coś strzeli i zacznie sikać pionowo do góry, to po drodze będzie jeszcze drabinka kablowa, podłoga racka i pierwszy poziom urządzeń, na którym będą akumulatory UPSa - czyli rzecz, która może i nie powinna być zalewana wodą, ale i krzywda wielka się temu nie stanie.

J.

----------


## BasH

Masz w garażu gniazdo 3-fazy? Jakieś designerskie czy zwyklak natynkowy?

----------


## yavol

Jarek, w ogóle gdzie Ty się podziewasz chłopie?!  nie piszesz nic :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj siedzę cały czas "u niemca na robotach"  :sad: 

Ale to już niedługo, dzisiaj wracam. 

*WRESZCIE....* 

Gniazdko 3F w garażu? Nieeee, na cholerę mi gniazdko 3F w garażu? 
Gniazdka 3F w garażu instalują sobie normalni ludzie z myślą o zastosowaniach ogólnowarsztatowych. Ja jestem pod tym względem nienormalny, garaż to u mnie będzie garaż, nie warsztat, mam w domu osobny warsztat, od którego powierzchnią jest tylko salon większy, o i tam gniazdko 3F jest już jak najbardziej. A drugie w piwniczce, to z kolei z myślą o podłączania większych urządzeń, które miałyby pracować na zewnątrz domu, podepnie się je wtedy przez okno.

Jakie? A taki sobie designerski zwyklak, ale podtynkowy. O, taki:



A tak to wygląda u mnie na ścianie (u dołu gniazdkoszufelka od odkurzacza centralnego):



Natomiast, gdybym wcześniej odkrył, dałbym chyba coś takiego:

http://pce.pl/images/pcegniazdazabudowane.pdf

Drogie co prawda jak licho, ale na to jedno gniazdko do warsztatu bym odżałował, bo fajnie wygląda.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wróciłem.

I wiecie, co? Chyba rozumiem tych wszystkich wracających z emigracji, którzy po zejściu z pokładu "Batorego", klękali polską ziemię całować. Mnie co prawda jedynie miesiąc nie było, a nie lata, ale kiedy na dworcu w Berlinie wsiadłem do dumy naszego kolejnictwa, jakim jest BACZNOŚĆ! Międzynarodowy Pociąg Eurocity, Spocznij, kiedy zobaczyłem te oberwane podłokietniki, pękniętą szybę w oknie, wybite oparcie i niedziałające ogrzewanie - jakoś mi się tak ciepło na sercu zrobiło, a myśl "Tak, to już prawie jak w Polsce, Ojczyźnie mojej", łezkę z oka wycisnęła...

Sam berliński dworzec główny zresztą też zasługuje na kilka słów. Bo to nie jest sobie taki tam po prostu dworzec. Ani nawet Dworzec Główny. To jest... to jest DWORZEC! DWOOOORZEC! A potem długo, długo nic. Porównując go do naszej dumy, Warszawy Centralnej, to by było mniej więcej tak, jakby wziąć jedną całą Warszawę Centralną, na niej postawić średniej wielkości centrum handlowe (dwa poziomy galerii handlowych), od wierzchu przykryć jeszcze jednym dworcem Warszawa Centralna, tyle że obróconym o 90 stopni, a obok tego wszystkiego jeszcze Złote Tarasy postawić. I tak to mniej więcej wygląda, a ja naprawdę nie przesadzam, kto ciekaw, niech sobie w gógla wpisze "Hauptbahnhof" i sam zobaczy. Na przesiadkę miałem niestety tylko 20 minut, z czego mniej niemal połowę czasu zajęło mi samo przejście z peronu na peron (co daje świadectwo ogromowi całości), więc nie miałem szans pozwiedzać, ale może kiedyś jeszcze...

A wracając do spraw budowlanych - pojechałem dziś na budowę w sumie kontrolnie głównie, ocenić, czy wszystko ok. i wszystko JEST ok. Nawet bardziej, niż ok, bowiem przed wyjazdem przykręciłem odrobinkę grzanie na piecu (sterownik póki co wmontowany w piec mam, więc nie ustawia się na nim temperatury docelowej, a jedynie taki umowny "poziom"). Przykręciłem je z myślą o tym, że nie będzie mnie, więc niech się trochę wychłodzi. I wychłodziło się, o całe dwa stopnie (piec w trybie "nocnym", do tej pory trzymał w domu temperaturę 16 stopni, teraz spadła do 14), natomiast zużycie gazu spadło ze średniej 10m3/doba do 3,5m3/doba. Trzy razy mniej. Mój portfel wdzięcznym będzie...
Cały czas mam nadzieję, że to, co doświadczeni mówią, że pierwszy sezon grzania, zwłaszcza domu, w którym się jeszcze nie mieszka, że on zawsze jest masakryczny i że potem będzie lepiej, że to jest prawda. MAM, KURKA, NADZIEJĘ....

Wodolejstwo mi dziś wychodzi, ale i konkretów do opisywania brak. Jedyne, bowiem, co dziś zrobiłem, to trochę osprzętu elektrycznego pozakładałem. 

Oświetlenie: jadalni, centralne salonu i boczne salonu (na kolory proszę nie patrzeć, bo automatyczny balans bieli w maliny poszedł. Klapki nie są białe, tylko ecru, a ściana bardziej brzoskwiniowa). 



Wiatrołap: włącznik oświetlenia wiatrołapu i dwuklawiszowy włącznik oświetlenia zewnętrznego. Nie mam jeszcze pewności, co on konkretnie będzie włączał. Jedna sekcja niemal na pewno będzie uruchamiać oświetlenie podcienia z drzwiami wejściowymi, druga - chyba oświetlenie okolic furtki.



Prócz tego jeszcze będzie bateria przycisków przy oknie kuchennym (również wychodzącym "na drogie"), stamtąd będę w stanie uruchomić oświetlenie okolic furtki, oświetlenie podjazdu, otworzyć furtkę, otworzyć bramę wjazdową. Starczy chyba, nie?

Ostatnia na dziś fotka - pomieszczenie gospodarcze. 



U góry włącznik oświetlenia (schodowy,bowiem, pom. gospod. jest u nas ciągiem komunikacyjnym, z garażu do domu, więc światło w nim można włączać na obu jego końcach. Jako opcję rozpatruję możliwość wstawienia tam PIRa i zrobienia światła włączającego się automatycznie w razie stwierdzenia obecności żywego człowieka w pomieszczeniu, jednak to jest rzecz przyszłościowa, bowiem po pierwsze w tej chwili na takie fanaberie trochę kasy nie ma, po drugie - tego typu wynalazki jakoś się nie lubią z moją małżonką, w związku z czym protestuje mi żona przeciwko takim rozwiązaniom.
No nie wiem, ale tak to właśnie wygląda: ona im nie ufa i się ich raczej boi, one najwyraźniej wyczuwają to i na niechęć reagują niechęcią, a na strach - agresją. Skutek jest taki, że odkąd np. w naszym obecnym mieszkaniu, na korytarzu zrobili światło włączane PIRami, żona wchodząc do domu sama, zwykle drzwi otwiera po ciemku, światło złośliwie włącza się zwykle mniej więcej po otwarciu drzwi i wejściu do mieszkania. No ignorują ją te czujki i na złość jej robią...
Prócz tego - gniazdka. To obok wyłącznika - na wsiakij pożarnyj słuczaj, a to poniżej - do pralki. Która tam właśnie będzie stała. 
I na dziś tyle. Wyszpachlowałem jeszcze cztery kolejne parapety, ale tu już nie mam zdjęć. Pokażę, jak już będą gotowe.

J.

PS: i jeszcze drobiazg z tematyki emigracyjnej - żona Wyjątkowi (lat cztery) tłumaczyła, gdzie tata jest. Tłumaczyła rzetelnie, nawet mapę wzięła z jakiegoś czasopisma i pokazała: tu mieszkamy my, a tu pojechał Tata. Wyjątek na to bez słowa rzucił się do szuflady ze swoimi skarbami, wyciągnął stamtąd lornetkę i z tą lornetką z powrotem do mapy. I patrzy przez lornetkę na mapę i patrzy i w końcu rzuca ją na łóżko i zdenerwowany stwierdza:
- no patrzę i patrzę i nic, nawet nóg Taty nie widać!

----------


## Jarek.P

No to do roboty...

Na początek - końkurs. Taki malutki.

Proszę podać jeden istotny szczegół, którym różnią się poniższe zdjęcia:





Oczywiście nie chodzi mi o takie trywialności jak tynk/brak tynku, czy kibel/brak kibla, różnica, o którą mi chodzi jest bardziej... subtelna, powiedzmy  :smile: 

Materiały do końkursu powstały w wyniku rozpoczęcia wykańczania łazienki. Kończymy bowiem sprowadzanie materiałów, wszystko jest już ustalone i planistycznie niemalże dopięte na ostatni guzik. 
Jakichś wielkich fotograficznie udokumentowanych postępów w tej chwili pokazać nie mogę, bowiem spora część dzisiejszego dnia zeszła mi na wyprowadzaniu do pionu i poziomu obu stelaży: umywalkowego i kiblowego. Niestety, nie są ze sobą kompatybilne, jeden jest 2cm wyższy od drugiego (przy ceramice zamontowanej na właściwej wysokości) i trzeba było coś z tym zrobić. Suma sumarum - "coś" zostało osiągnięte przy pomocy profila CD50 powycinanego niemalże w łowickie wycinanki., O, proszę:





To, co widać. to oczywiście sama góra zabudowy, nie ma jeszcze boków i dołu. Tak, wiem, że zaczynając tą konstrukcję od góry robię dokładnie odwrotnie, niż się robi, ale tutaj tak mi było najprościej, naprawdę. Zwłaszcza, że lewy bok będę mógł wstawić dopiero, jak wstawię brodzik i będę w związku z tym DOKŁADNIE wiedział, gdzie ten bok ma się znaleźć. A prawy bok... prawy bok, to grubsza historia będzie i to trzeba dopiero wymyślić  :wink: 

Na zdjęciach tego nie widać jakoś super, dlatego kilka słów wyjaśnienia co do konstrukcji tej, która już jest: na stelażu umywalkowym (wyższym) profil ma wycięty cały bok i leży na stelażu samym "dnem". Na stelażu kiblowym podcięty jest jedynie o niecały centymetr. Pomiędzy nimi ma pełną grubość, a dodatkowo cała jego tylna strona ma podcięcia na śruby mocujące stelaże.

Prócz łazienki robiły się kolejne parapety, póki co w lakierni. Na razie pierwsza warstwa, nieszlifowana jeszcze:



Kolejna framuga się wstawiła:



I jeszcze gniazdka głośników "tylnych" założyłem. Tu na moment się zatrzymam, bowiem ktoś niedawno się mnie pytał o zarabianie przewodów. Pokażę zatem, jak ja te przewody zarobiłem. Audiofile zapewne będą te zdjęcia sobie na swych tajnych forach pokazywać jako szczyt partaniny (końcówki nie są złote albo przynajmniej złocone, kabel jakiś badziewny, a gniazdko głośnikowe to już wogóle jakaś zgroza), ale ja audiofil nie jestem, ino[*] zwykły elektronik, mi takie połączenie wystarczy  :wink: 

Na przewodach (nie tylko głośnikowych, na wszystkich przewodach typu "linka" zaciska się takie końcówki:



Ja do ich zaciskania mam profesjonalną zaciskarkę, ona takie ładne wzorki odciska, ale tak naprawdę wystarczy do tego w zupełności tania chińska zaciskarka za 7,99 z hipermarketu.

Przewody wraz z końcówkami trafiły gdzie trzeba:



I fotka finalna:



I to wszystko na dziś. 
Ciąg Dalszy oczywiście nastąpi.

J.

[*]:
"
- nie mówi się "ino"
- ino jak?
- ino "tylko"
"
Kto wie, skąd cytat?  :big grin:

----------


## meg60

" daleko od szosy !!!"

----------


## Jarek.P

> " daleko od szosy !!!"


Brawo!  :smile: 

J.

----------


## ktosiek

Witam,
CO do konkursu, to odpływ wc jest nie tam gdzie teraz wc. Ciekawe jak to zmieniłeś  :big grin: 

A to lusterko nam umywalką bomba, i na kabelku wisi, pewnie z podświetleniem  :wink: 

co do "ino" to gdzieś w dzienniku nedbeta było  :wink:   :wink:  ale tam mnie nie przyjmą do grona wtajemniczonych  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Witam,
> CO do konkursu, to odpływ wc jest nie tam gdzie teraz wc. Ciekawe jak to zmieniłeś


Ciepło, ciepło, ale nie, nie o to chodzi, kombinuj dalej  :smile: 




> A to lusterko nam umywalką bomba, i na kabelku wisi, pewnie z podświetleniem


Lusterko to pomysł mojej żony, owszem, przydaje się. 
A podświetlenie oraz widoczne po prawo, tuż nad stelażem gniazdko to efekt robienia instalacji w tej łazience na łapu capu "bo to i tak przed płytkami będzie można poprzesuwać. Jedno i drugie jest sporo za nisko. Widać to zwłaszcza po gniazdku  :smile:  I oczywiście jedno i drugie będzie przesuwane.




> co do "ino" to gdzieś w dzienniku nedbeta było   ale tam mnie nie przyjmą do grona wtajemniczonych


A "ino" w dzienniku Netbeta to sam mu dopisałem, to mój ulubiony fragment z tego filmu i ostatnio chodzi za mną  :smile: 

J.

----------


## BasH

Co do konkursu to chyba kolega sobie zawylewkował 50-tkę kanalizy mającą iść do pralki w tym miejscu?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Co do konkursu to chyba kolega sobie zawylewkował 50-tkę kanalizy mającą iść do pralki w tym miejscu?


Bingo!  :smile: 

Dokładnie tak, z dokładnością do przeznaczenia tej kanalizy, bo tam nie ma być pralka a brodzik natrysku. Musiałem dziś tą kanalizę odkopać:



Ech, już się nie mogę doczekać momentu wstawiania tam brodzika. Jest delikatnie mówiąc troszkę nietypowy...  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Wakmen

Wracając do zaciskania przewodów pod gniazda głośnikowe to muszę się przyznać, że ja również nie stosuję żadnych "wypasionych" tulejek. Większość klientów i tak tego nie "odczuje" a do zaciskania stosuję ręczną zaciskarkę Knipexa - bardzo lubię tę firmę.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Wracając do zaciskania przewodów pod gniazda głośnikowe to muszę się przyznać, że ja również nie stosuję żadnych "wypasionych" tulejek. Większość klientów i tak tego nie "odczuje" a do zaciskania stosuję ręczną zaciskarkę Knipexa - bardzo lubię tę firmę.


Nie no, te złote tulekji, to z mojej strony taka raczej ironia była  :smile:  Temat audiofilskich wierzeń w to, co wpływa na jakość sygnału audio i w jaki sposób wpływa, to dla mnie jest nieustające źródło dobrych dowcipów raczej, niż wiedzy. 

A co do zaciskarki - też mam Knipexa. Takiego z rozetką zaciskającą z czterech stron równocześnie. Prócz tego mam jeszcze szczypce do zaciskania Yato, ale jakoś mi się nimi gorzej pracuje.

J.

----------


## BasH

Nie dawałeś pianki na ścianę na dylatację?

----------


## ktosiek

No trochę mnie zmyliło, bo na ścianie pisze jak byk "W", więc to nie prysznic, ani pralka, raczej wc.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@ktosiek* - aż odkopałem oryginał zdjęcia (to, co dałem na forum, jest jego wycinkiem), żeby sprawdzić, tam faktycznie jest litera "W". Tyle, że nie ja ją nabazgrałem i zielonego pojęcia nie mam, po co ona tam jest i co oznacza, więcej powiem: do przeczytania twojego postu nie wiedziałem nawet o jej istnieniu  :ohmy: 
Tak czy tak, w tym pomieszczeniu jest i WC i prysznic, pralka będzie w kotłowni/gospodarczym.

*@BasH* - no, kurcze, zapomniało mi się. Taśmę mam i teoretycznie mógłbym to jeszcze zdjąć i podkleić, ale tak się teraz zastanawiam, czy warto. To w końcu nie będzie ścianka działowa, którą trzeba wygłuszyć, tylko zabudowa stelaży w łazience, tak czy tak na sztywno związana z resztą za pośrednictwem wyklejonych płytek, więc poprawcie mnie, jeśli się mylę, ale mam wrażenie, że dać ta taśma nie da nic, a wręcz może zaszkodzić, wprowadzając dodatkową swobodę między zabudową a murem, ich styk będzie wobec tego swobodniej pracował, tym bardziej pękając znajdujące się tam fugi (tak, wiem, w takim miejscu można a nawet trzeba silikonowe dać). Tak więc, nie jestem pewien, czy będę tam te taśmy dawał. 

_Edit_: trochę w biegu pisze i nie myślę. Dopiero po wysłaniu posta dotarło do mnie, o jakiej piance i jakiej dylatacji mówisz. Chodzi ci oczywiście o tą podłogową, a ja myślałem o tej samoprzylepnej, co pod profilem U powinna się znaleźć. Ta podłogowa oczywiście była, jak najbardziej. Akurat na tamtym kawałku wzięła i mi się wyciągła przy doczyszczaniu tego. Swoją rolę już spełniła, więc nie płaczę po niej.

J.

----------


## BasH

> _Edit_: trochę w biegu pisze i nie myślę. Dopiero po wysłaniu posta dotarło do mnie, o jakiej piance i jakiej dylatacji mówisz. Chodzi ci oczywiście o tą podłogową, a ja myślałem o tej samoprzylepnej, co pod profilem U powinna się znaleźć. Ta podłogowa oczywiście była, jak najbardziej. Akurat na tamtym kawałku wzięła i mi się wyciągła przy doczyszczaniu tego. Swoją rolę już spełniła, więc nie płaczę po niej.J.


Tak dokładnie ją wyczyściłeś, że nie dojrzałem ani śladu na wyjętym fragmencie wylewki ani po obcięciu na nieruszanych wylewkach. Po obczytaniu kilkuset Twoich postów nie sądziłem, abyś mógł coś przeoczyć, ale chciałem się upewnić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zdjęcie jest zrobione pod takim kątem, że szpary po niej nie widać, natomiast sama pianka była ustawiona po prostu na sztorc i najnormalniej w świecie wyciągnęła mi się. Zresztą nawet żadnej siły to nie wymagało, płyta wylewki musiała się lekko skurczyć, bo pianka mi po prostu "sama wylazła".

Na dowód, że pianka była:



J.

----------


## BasH

Zimowy zastój? Co tak nic nie piszesz? Nie chce mi się wierzyć, że nic nie grzebiesz  :smile:  Pozdr.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ano, kurka wodna, nic...

Weekend "dla rodziny" miałem. Więc, z całym szacunkiem dla rodziny, ja Wam nie żałuję, ale sami widzicie, jak robota stoi  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

A na budowie wiosna, panie majster. Śniegu już ani śladu, pięknie dzięki temu widać cały śmietnik w pełnej okazałości, znów się okazało, że teren wokół domu oprócz normalnych u nas "resztek" desek jest zasłany papierkami, pustymi butelkami i strzępami styropianu. A ponieważ jesienią było to wszystko wyzbierane, a przez zimę nikt nic nie rozrzucał, jest to jawnym dowodem na to, że te śmieci rozmnażają się samoistnie! I basta!

Z prac okołobudowlanych: położyłem trzecią, finiszową warstwę lakierobejcy na parapetach. Za tydzień je zamontuję:



Po drugie: zabrałem się za dotynkowywanie glifów naokoło wstawionych futryn. I, jak już tu kiedyś pisałem, znów chylę czoła przed tynkarzami. Trudne to, kurcze, jest... Na zdjęciu: glif po wstępnym zaciągnięciu, jeszcze nie wyrównany. Za glifem widać pokój Wyjątka wraz z widocznym w głębi garażem na jego samochodziki.



I wreszcie, opędziwszy te drobiazgi, zabrałem się ponownie za łazienkę na parterze. Na pierwszy ogień poszło dokończenie stelaża pod zabudowę GK:



A kiedy tylko się z tym uporałem, na powrót zająłem się lokalną łazienkową hydrauliką. Konkretnie: spłuczka kiblową. Pisałem kiedyś o naszym tymczasowym kiblu, wyposażonym w jedyną w swoim rodzaju redundantną spłuczkę powieszoną na spłuczce stelażowej:



Kibelek jeszcze chwilę tam postoi (choć będzie to już krótka chwila), ale na spłuczkę przyszła już kryska. Przy okazji - pochwalę się ciekawostką: spłuczka była kupiona w promocji, miała być "tania i dobra", niestety była tylko tania, nie odbijał w niej przycisk do spłukiwania. Naprawiłem babola metodą gospodarczą, po prostu dociążając nieopadającą część spustu tym, co było pod ręką. I spłuczka działała niezawodnie:



Zdjąwszy starą spłuczkę, zmontowawszy nową spłuczkę w stelażu, zająłem się wielką epopeją: kompletnym przerobieniem instalacji hydraulicznej. A wszystko przez żonę!
Przypominam, że moja małżonka jest architektem, a nasz dom jest jej projektem. W związku z czym, nic w tym domu nie jest i nie może być proste. W innych domach są normalne łazienki, w nich normalne umywalki, obok kible i wszystko jest OK. U nas tak prosto być nie może, bowiem wszystkim musi rządzić oś!  :big grin: 
Nie wiecie, o co chodzi? Już tłumaczę. Jak się stanie w drzwiach do łazienki, to na wprost ma się umywalkę. A nad nią lustro. I to wszytko musi być w osi. Drzwi w osi, umywalka w osi, bateria na umywalce w osi, kanaliza pod umywalką w osi, lustro nad umywalką tez w osi. Tak, żeby wchodząc do łazienki można było sobie od razu "dzieńdobry" powiedzieć. I już się boję kleić tam płytki, bo rzecz jasna też mają być w osi...
I super, tak to było w projekcie i robiąc kiedyśtam hydraulikę, zrobiłem podejście do umywalki "na wprost drzwi". Stawiając kiedyśtrochępóźniejtam stelaż nośny do umywalki, również wstawiłem go "w osi".
A teraz, jak przyszło co do czego, zaczęły się jaja  :smile: 
Po pierwsze - okazało się, że wybrana umywalka, model asymetryczny, ma również asymetryczny montaż. I zamontowana na symetrycznie ustawionym zawiesiu jest przesunięta w bok w sposób dramatycznie psujący całą koncepcję (baczność!) OSI (spocznij!). Trzeba było wywiercić w stelażu nowe dziury i umieścić śruby mocujące w nowych dziurach.
Po drugie - w ślad za mocowaną nietypowo umywalką trzeba było przesunąć przyłącza wody i syfon ((bo wszystko rzecz jasna też ma być w osi, to będzie widoczne, żadne "a to się rurką na skos podejdzie" nie wchodzą w grę).
Po trzecie - małżonka kompletując armaturę do tej łazienki, zażyczyła sobie także i tutaj dodatkowe ustrojstwo o nazwie bidetta. Podtynkowe. Nieplanowane wcześniej i w związku z tym nie mające swoich doprowadzeń. Trzeba je dorobić.
Po czwarte - skoro już i tak mam tam walczyć ze zgrzewarką, postanowiłem dołączyć spłuczkę kiblową na sztywno. Bezpieczniej będzie. Stare oczko zasilające kibel w związku z tym zostało zaczopowane.

Całość prac, i tych wykonanych i tych planowanych - na zdjęciu:



Widać przesunięte śruby do mocowania umywalki, widać nową instalację, nie widać bidetty (bo jeszcze nie przyszła) i w związku z tym jej przyłącza nie są jeszcze kompletne, bo nie chcę robić w ciemno. Nieskończone jest tez prawe podejście do umywalki, bo kształtki mi brakło.

W trakcie robienia tej hydrauliki mało mnie szlag nie trafił. I na szczęście na budowie sam byłem, bez rodziny, bowiem, gdyby Wyjątek był pod ręką, to niechybnie jego by też coś trafiło. Może też szlag, może coś innego, nie wiem.
Do wykonania tej instalacji zużywałem resztki rurek poniewierających się po domu od czasów robienia hydrauliki, Wyjątek się tymi rurkami namiętnie bawił. Dziś, robię sobie hydraulikę w najlepsze, biorę kolejną rurkę... już ją przy zgrzewarce trzymałem, juz miałem do niej kolanko dogrzewać, ale kurcze, coś mnie tknęło (ani chybi duch tego zaginionego budowlańca, co po nim ciuchy zostały). Zajrzałem do tej rurki. A w niej: powciskane jeden za drugim ścinki izolacji z przewodów...
Echhhh... gdybym tego nie zauważył, fajnie by było  :smile:  Woda by przez bidettę leciała, ale głównie ciepła, a zimna ledwie ledwie...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i na śmierć zapomniałem o najważniejszym zdjęciu.
Zdjęciu przedstawiającym opisywaną *OŚ*. Zdjęciu robionym z pozycji aparatu "na osi", a ukazującym miejsce na umywalkę w osi (już po przeróbkach), kanalizację w osi i lustro (póki co w roli lustra lusterko zastępcze), rzecz jasna też w osi. Lustro docelowe jest wyrysowane ołówkiem na ścianie (oczywiście będzie wyżej, ołówkiem zaznaczyłem jego dół oraz początki boków).



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurcze, wszystko wskazuje na to, że kanalizację będziemy mieli  :smile:  Taką z prawdziwego zdarzenia, a nawet bardziej, niż z prawdziwego. 
Nie będzie to bowiem tradycyjna, normalna kanalizacja składająca się z wielgachnych rur ułożonych ze spadkiem, a kończących się gdzieśtam, tak to kanalizację za króla ćwieczka robiono, a tera to je, panie, cywylyzacja! Kanalizacja będzie ciśnieniowa! Różności zwykle płynące kanalizacją nie będą samodzielnie do Wisły płynąć, tylko będą je pompy pompować, tak u nas, Panie Dzieju, będzie!
Zamiast wielgachnej rury będzie cieniutka rura, niewiele grubsza od wodociągowej (magistrala w ulicy ma 75mm), a zamiast studzienki rewizyjnej będzie przepompownia ścieków. I tu własnie, przy tej przepompowni zaczynają się schody...

Kanalizacja powstaje jako projekt łunijny, za kasę Nowogo Jewropejskogo Sajuza. Tylko, niestety, w czasie kiedy powstawał projekt tejże kanalizacji, w moich okolicach jedynie zające z bażantami się ganiały (znaczy... nadal się ganiają, ale zwracam uwagę na słowo "jedynie", ono tu jest kluczowe, powiedzmy). I, panowie projektanci nie pomyśleli, nieboraczki. No bo kto by pomyślał, że jak jest wielki, pusty obszar, własnie przekwalifikowany (wtedy) na tereny budowlane, z uchwalonym planem w dodatku, to za moment nie będzie to już wielki, pusty obszar, tylko wielkie, pełne osiedle. 
W związku z czym po pierwsze musimy znów wespół wzespół z sąsiadami sfinansować budowę rury kanalizacyjnej w naszej ulicy, po drugie każdy z nas musi sobie postawić na własnej działce stację pompującą. Kosztującą wraz z całą niezbędną otoczką jakieś 8-9 tysięcy złotych... I po trzecie wreszcie: składać ofiary, modły zanosić i robić co się da, żeby gmina, a raczej pan dyrektor instytucji, której gmina oddała kanalizację we władanie, w łaskawości swej raczył nam przy okazji przekazywania tejże instalacji choć część kasy zwrócić. Podobno jest to możliwe, są nawet precedensy, niemniej jak nam powiedziano, "jest to decyzja Pana Dyrektora". 
Nic, będziemy mieć nadzieję. Bowiem 9 tysięcy PLN za stację pompującą plus pewnie ze 3 tysiące PLN za rurociąg i przyłącze, a wszystko to nieplanowane i spadające na głowę w końcowym etapie wykańczania domu - no sami rozumiecie...

W najgorszym przypadku, tak sobie kombinuję, że nie będę stawiał tej stacji pompującej za 9tys, wybuduję samo przyłącze z zaworem zwrotnym i zasuwą, kończące się we wkopanym obok szamba kręgu betonowym, a ścieki będę pompował z istniejącego szamba wprost do tej rury ciśnieniowej za pomocą pompy "szambowej" możliwej do kupienia za 200PLN. Z sondowania tematu wyszło mi, że powinna dać radę wbić fekalia w ten rurociąg, nawet ze sporym zapasem ciśnienia (w kanalizacji ciśnieniowej wg kierownika robót jest ciśnienie 0,2 bara, co daje 2m słupa wody, podczas gdy taka pompa "szambowa" wg opisów producentów pompuje do wysokości od 6 do nawet 12 metrów, zależnie od mocy).
W wersji rozwojowej może nawet pompa będzie w tym wspomnianym kręgu betonowym, tylko że zrobionym na szczelnie, do pompy będzie dodany wyłącznik pływakowy (a obok drugi włączający alarm przepełnienia, w razie gdyby pompę szlag trafił) i całość będzie działać w pełni automatycznie, a szambo po wypłukaniu i wysypaniu wapnem będzie na deszczówkę  :smile: 
Tak  czy tak, zrefinansują, czy nie, trzeba płacić i kanalizację robić, bo tu nie ma właściwie opcji do wyboru, albo zrobimy teraz, albo szambowóz będzie u nas stałym gościem już na zawsze...




I druga zupełnie osobna sprawa - muszę wreszcie opisać ad acta pewne magiczne własności mojej żony, mają one bowiem bardzo duży i ciągły wpływ na naszą budowę.
Małżonka moja bowiem ma pewną specyficzną... nie wiem, jak to określić, cechę, właściwość, czy może po prostu chronicznego pecha. Jeśli tylko coś jej się podoba, coś postanowi kupować, używać, to jest więcej jak pewne, że albo właśnie kończy się produkcja tegoż czegoś, albo lada moment producent podejmie taką decyzję. Jest to pewne jak amen w pacierzu, potwierdzane tak często, że już się nawet nie dziwimy, po prostu traktujemy to jak naturalną kolej rzeczy. Dotyczy to wszelakich dziedzin życia, nie tylko budowlanki, od ulubionych serków począwszy (zasmakował? Najdalej za miesiąc będzie nie do kupienia), przez wszelkie inne produkty spożywcze, kosmetyki, a na... na artykułach budowlanych skończywszy. 

Epopeję z dobieraniem kolorów pamiętają czytelnicy? Pamiętają. I tak, wiem, wszystkie wybrane kolory były po prostu żółte, ale one czymśtam się różniły, któryś był brzoskwiniowy, któryś miodowy, ja tam nie wiem, nie znam się, ja tu malować przyszłem  :wink:  
Tak czy tak, nie wszystkie wnętrza są jeszcze pomalowane, ale oglądanie kolorów zaczyna się nam od nowa, bowiem w międzyczasie producent przestał produkować tamtą paletę...

Baterie do głównej łazienki - wybraliśmy (znaczy żona wybrała, ja stwierdziłem gdzieś w przelocie między książką a komputerem, że, cytuję: "może być", koniec cytatu  :smile:  ) całą serię, ładną, krajowego producenta. Teraz zamawiamy wyposażenie łazienek i co się okazuje? Nie ma, finito, zakończono produkcję tego modelu.

Płytki do kuchni, model produkowany od lat, spodobał się jeszcze mi w stanie kawalerskim, jak wykańczałem obecne mieszkanie. Podoba mi się nadal, co ważniejsze, spodobał się i żonie. Wspólnie stwierdzamy, że takie płytki chcemy mieć i w nowym domu, a ponieważ są cały czas produkowane, nie będzie problemu. Agdzieeetam, jak co do czego przyszło, okazało się, że płytki, owszem są produkowane, bo udany model, dużą popularnością się cieszy, ale producent w ramach dbania o świeżość oferty dekory zmienił. Z naprawdę ładnych i klimatycznych na odpustowe...

W tym momencie zwątpiłem, byłem gotów zgodzić się na te odpustowe dekory, zastanawiałem się nad zupełnie innymi płytkami, ale żona się zawzięła. Nie wiem, ile hurtowni obdzwoniła, ale w końcu znalazła. Jedną jedyną gdzieś na śląsku, która wygarnęła gdzieś spod regałów ostatnie kilka sztuk tych starych dekorów, nie mając ich nawet oficjalnie na stanie magazynowym, w związku z czym na fakturze mieliśmy ileś pozycji różnych zupełnie innych płytek (jak nam powiedziano - przy okazji sobie remanent zrobili i rozbieżności wyprostowali) i jedynie sumaryczna ilość oraz cena się zgadzały.

Ponieważ jeszcze trochę zakupów przed nami, poważnie zastanawiamy się nad przejściem do konspiracji. Wybrawszy jakiś towar, umówiony znak sobie jedynie cichcem przekażemy, po czym będziemy głośno wyrzekać, jakie to brzydkie i do niczego nie pasujące i że my decydujemy się na ten obok. Nie wiem, może pomoże...


J.

----------


## cronin

No to farciarz z ciebie że będziesz mieć kanalizację, powinieneś burmistrza W. w pięty całować, przecież to jego największa zasługa podczas całej pięćdziesięcioletniej kadencji  :smile:  co z tego że nieprzemyślana i kosztuje kilkakrotnie więcej niż mogłaby (bo szambo też już zrobiłeś prawda?) 
A co do wykańczania, pociesz się że będziesz miał same UNIKATY  możliwe że nawet na żółtych tablicach  :smile:  Jakbyś chciał potem opchnąć dom z wyposażeniem na allegro to hoho, - kolekcjonerzy by się pozabijali  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@cronin - tak, z tej kanalizy też się cieszę, ale kurcze, czemu tak z zaskoczenia???  :sad: 
Już kupując działkę wiedzieliśmy, że kiedyśtam kanalizacja będzie, oglądaliśmy projekty wstępne, ale wszędzie się mówiło, że to może kiedyśtam, że to tylko na papierze, że może za kilka lat... Aż tu nagle jak nie dupnie, jak nie przyjadą kopary, jak nie rozryją ulicy...
I też bym nie wiedział, co to jest, gdyby nie moje techniczne zboczenie, gdyby mnie nie zaintrygowała rura, którą wkopują, bo wyglądała mi wypisz wymaluj jak układana w gruncie osłona do światłowodu, więc zacząłem dzwonić po urzędach i pytać, zakładając że może stał się cud i narodowy operator telekomunikacyjny sieć w mojej okolicy rozbudowywuje. A jak się okazało, to nie multimedia, tylko kanalizacja. Różnica w sumie niewielka, ale jednak.

Mało tego - do tej rury, która w drodze własnym kosztem i własnymi staraniami musimy wraz z sąsiadami zorganizować, potrzebny jest projekt. Jak dwa lata temu robiliśmy w tej drodze wodociąg, też potrzebny był projekt. I mógł to spokojnie być jeden i ten sam projekt, za jedną cenę, zwłaszcza, że jak się okazuje, wszyscy naokoło, od robiącego projekt projektanta począwszy, poprzez same wodociągi, a na wykonawcy naszego odcinka skończywszy, o tej kanalizacji wiedzieli, ona wtedy była już na etapie dopinania na ostatni guzik. Mógł się któryś choć zająknąć, żebyśmy od razu wrysowali kanalizację, przyda się, to nie. Teraz trzeba będzie projekt robić od nowa. I od nowa kasę wykładać... 


A co do sprzedaży domu na Allegro - Nie! Co prawda jest tam nawet stosowna kategoria: Pozostałe  ›  Dziwactwa i tam podkategorie: Umiarkowanie osobliwe, Wyjątkowo kuriozalne i Zupełnie Odjechane, ale nie sprzedam! Raz, że mi się ten dom podoba, dwa że gdybym miał budować drugi, to chybabym psychicznie nie dał rady, a trzy - drugiego racka serwerowego już nie zorganizuję, a z tym się nie rozstanę! Oczywiście mógłbym go zdemontować, ale co bym wtedy przyszłemu właścicielowi powiedział, że na co ta wnęka po racku, w dodatku z dziurą w podłodze? Pokoik dla teściowej?  :wink: 

J.

----------


## cronin

Bo o pieniądze obywateli to dbają urzędnicy ale skarbówki. Nawet nie warto się denerwować bo psuje to całą przyjemność posiadania kanalizacji  :wink:  
A jak już się urządzicie i zamieszkacie i rozsiądziecie wieczorem ze szklaneczkami w rękach, gdy dzieci wreszcie będą spały, to popatrzysz na te z trudem zdobyte ostatnie unikatowe egzemplarze i tylko błogo się uśmiechniesz - aż do pierwszego remontu  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> aż do pierwszego remontu



...zzzzZZAMILCZ!!!! 
kysz, szatanie!!!!  :big tongue: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Przecie remontować nie będą, będą chuchali, dmuchali - a w międzyczasie wróci producent do dobrego wzoru... albo lepszy będzie  :smile:

----------


## ktosiek

Witam.
No i do mnie zawita kanalizacja. Podobnie jak u Ciebie, projekt robili kiedyś tam. Wszystko było jeszcze wtedy na rodziców, więc w planie jest tylko jedno podłączenie, do działki przy drodze, a ja się buduję na dalszej  :big grin: . Do tego doszło "kargulostwo" , że oni nie chcą puścić swoją drogą, chociaż w planie jest tak jak byk. No i niech stracę, będą kopać działką brata i moją, ale wszystko załatwione, nie muszę nawet projektów robić. Kierownik robót tylko jakieś zmiany naniósł.
No i u mnie będą grubsze rury. Będzie grawitacyjnie, a miało też być z pompami. Koszt to 1500zł. Też z gminy, dofinansowanie z "ejropejskiego sojuza"  :wink:  w lipcu odbiór instalacji. Na szczęście nie zrobiłem jeszcze szamba.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Witam przyszłego sąsiada : )
Na wstępie mego postu chylę klawiaturę przed Waszym dziennikiem - gratuluję lekkości pióra i poczucia humoru. Będziemy budować się niedaleko i w ramach maniakalnego zainteresowania tematem budowlanym  oraz daleko postępującą monotematycznością zainteresowań z kręgu pustaków ceramicznych, elewacji i dachówek straszyliśmy w rejonach bliskich Marek oglądając powstające i ukończone już domostwa. Wasz dach jest rewelacyjny, wygląda bardzo malowniczo w otoczeniu drzew : )) Wpadła nam również w oko miedziana dachówka sąsiada - bardziej chyba pasująca do naszej niestety niezalesionej działki. 
Pisz proszę dalej, przyszli inwestorzy czytają : D

----------


## navi

Jarek jakim tynkiem wykańczałeś glify drzwi ?

----------


## Jarek.P

*@m&m niewielki m05b*  - dzięki za miłe słowa i oczywiście również witam przyszłego sąsiada  :smile:  
Znaleźliście nasz dom jakoś "celowo", czy przypadkowo nań trafiliście, stwierdzając, że "o, to ten gargamel z tego dziennika, co go ostatnio czytaliśmy"?  :big grin: 
Pisał dalej oczywiście będę, mam z tego radochę nie mniejszą od samego budowania, ale dużo już do końca nie zostało...

*@navi* - tym samym "elixem", co ściany,, tynkarze zostawili mi trzy worki i czwartego połowę. Wydawało się to straszliwą ilością, ale wspomniana połowa już się zużyła na różne poprawki, a na te dwa pionowe i niedokończone w dodatku glify poszła mi niemal 1/3 worka, więc nie wiem, czy mało nie będzie... 

J.

----------


## Tom Bor

Jarek ja często zaglądam do Twojego dziennika ale jak do tej pory się nie ujawniłam . ale muszę to powiedzieć bo...mnie udusi masz niesamowite pióro i niezłą wiedzę, dzięki  :wink:

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

> *@m&m niewielki m05b* 
> Znaleźliście nasz dom jakoś "celowo", czy przypadkowo nań trafiliście, stwierdzając, że "o, to ten gargamel z tego dziennika, co go ostatnio czytaliśmy"?


Spokojnie, nie prowadzimy działalności gospodarczej z szarej strefy pt. "Namierz łosia, co pisze na forum"  :big grin:  Czytam Muratora, bo poniekąd lubię słowo pisane. Wasz dom zlokalizowaliśmy łącząc spacer rodzinny z namiętnością budowlaną : ) Przyznam się w sekrecie, że tak,  jak alkoholik tłumaczy konieczność picia, tak my sprzedajemy niczemu nieświadomemu dziecięciu tekst: "Dziś jest sobota więc pojedziemy na spacer do Marek - las, powietrze... dzieci tam nie ma, ale jak nie będziesz marudzić, to potem skoczymy do M1 na lody  :big grin: " 
Zazdroszczę szybkiego końca... my dopiero startujemy... : )

----------


## Jarek.P

ech, żebyż ta nasza końcówka miała cokolwiek wspólnego ze słowem "szybki"...
To jest niewątpliwy minus robienia większości rzeczy samemu, od soboty do soboty.

*@Tom Bor* - dzięki, aż mnie napuchło z dumy  :smile:

----------


## Tom Bor

to zaworem bezpieczeństwa _se_ wyreguluj. pozdrawiam :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kiedy on, kurcze, cały czas popuszcza... 
Zbiornik wyrównawczy założyć planuję, ale, cytując klasykę filmu polskiego: "mało casu, kruca bomba, mało casu..."

J. (oczywiście o zaworze od CWU piszący)

----------


## Tom Bor

sie posiada poczucie humoru, hi hi

----------


## Jarek.P

Na małą dygresję na boku dziennika sobie pozwolę, taką z cyklu "_dumny tatuś przedstawia:_"

Otóż dzieci miewają takie okresy w swoim życiu, kiedy muszą, po prostu muszą spać z ulubionymi przytulankami. Przytulanki zmieniają się wraz z wiekiem i może mniejsza o to, jak ta ewolucja przebiega  :wink:  faktem jednak pozostaje, że przytulanki w łóżku dzieci (i młodszych i takich trochę starszych) były, są i będą.

Nasze dziecię oczywiście nie jest tutaj żadnym wyjątkiem (nomen omen), swoje ukochane przytulanki również ma. Oto jedna z nich, zdjęcie pochodzi z wczoraj:



J.

----------


## BasH

Ma chłopak moc w ręku : )

----------


## Jarek.P

Nooo  :smile:  
Nie dość, że moc, to jeszcze i oręż, bo może nie widać, ale tam jest nie tylko przetwornica, ale i zatknięty za radiator laser. Z odtwarzacza DVD, ale jednak co laser, to laser  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## compi

Wzruszająca fotka, taka w pełni budowlana, łącząca nasze przyziemne mozolne dążenie do celu z naszymi potomkami. Mój chłopak musiałby zasnąć przytulony do udarowej AEG, ale w wieku 21 lat to już raczej na budowie i po 10 browcach, więc zazdroszczę takiego zdjęcia Jarku z całego serca. Twoje zdjęcie powinno się znaleźć w jakimś muratorowym kalendarzu.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - 21 lat, to kawał byka i już raczej inne przytulanki mu w głowie  :wink: 

A u nas... Wyjątek może już wyprawiać parapetówę, ma na czym  :smile: 



Tak, wiem, brudny, zakurzył się, przetrze się kiedyś gałganem. Jakby gałgan był trochę starszy, to by sam sobie przetarł, a tak - on nie da rady, my nie mamy czasu.

No i łazienka parterowa. Ponieważ przyszła wreszcie słynna bidetta, można ją było podłączyć:



Wykonane z rur gzygzaki (nie mylić z zygzakami) naokoło bidetty to oczywiście kompensacja naprężeń poprzeczno wzdłużnych i rozszerzalności wzdłużno-poprzecznej, wraz z zapewnionymi trzema stopniami swobody w razie ruchów termiczno-tektoniczno-biologicznych, absolutnie i z całą pewnością nie jest to wina tego, że mi się tydzień temu położenie zimnej i ciepłej wody [email protected]#$%iło. A rysunek wykonany wprost na zdjęciu tydzień temu - a to jest jawny dowód na istnienie zakrzywienia przestrzeni, tam występuje lokalne odbicie o 180 stopni.

W każdym razie, kiedy wreszcie zakończyłem zmagania hydrauliczne, zakątek łaziebny wyglądał mniej więcej tak:



Jak widać na zdjęciu, Żubr występuje nie tylko w puszczy, w lesie również się zdarza. A ponieważ przestrzeń międzystelażowa miała lada chwila zostać zatkana (mam nadzieję) na wieki, zacząłem się zastanawiać nad umieszczeniem tam jakiejś sentencji, jakiegoś przesłania do przyszłych pokoleń, złotej myśli, którą prawnuki kiedyś tam odnajdą i wzruszeni  przeczytają...
Stanęło na tym, że wrzuciłem tam ta pustą puszkę od Żubra. Za tych X lat to też będzie ciekawe znalezisko  :wink: 

A sentencja... znalazła się już na zabudowie:



A dalej... łazienka zaczęła wreszcie nabierać ludzkiego wyglądu. 

Tadaaaam:



J.

----------


## ktosiek

"OŚ" jest, więc wszystko gra  :wink:  pozdro

PS> dzięki za sentencję  :wink:

----------


## Jaba

Na pewno czytelnicy Naszego Dziennika się ucieszą z sentencji  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

... po tylu odżegnywaniach się i podawaniach tej frazy w formie "nasz Dziennik (nie mylić z Naszym Dziennikiem)", muszę się chyba w końcu zmienić front i przyznać do podświadomego sympatyzowania z Radyjem, zresztą nawet mój roboczy berecik (widoczny w poście nr 351 niniejszego dziennika) trochę jak moher wygląda  :wink: 

J.

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Parapety "wyszły" super, jakbyś mi jeszcze przypomniał gdzie je kupowałeś (nie mogę znaleźć) byłbym wdzięczny

planuje montaż elektrozaworu na wejściu wody i sterowanie alarmem (podpatrzyłem u Ciebie), w okolice przyszłego zaworu mam doprowadzone napięci U i przewód sygnałowy z centralki alarmu (wisi nie podłączony) rozumiem, że sterowanie zaworu przez przekaźnik. 
Jak to jest w przypadku takiego zaworu jak masz Ty (czyli dwustanowego) w momencie zmiany stanu (otwarcie/zamknięcie) podawany jest krótki impuls na przekaźnik?
Idę przekopywać Twój dziennik, tego zawora będę szukać (może parapety znajdę przy okazji)

pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Jarek.P

Parapety kupowałem w Castoramie, ich producent ma wdzięczną i wielce pasującą do drewnianych wyrobów nazwę "kornik"  :smile: 

A co do elektrozaworu - jego napęd to po prostu silnik z przekładnią i krańcówkami. Sterowanie samym zaworem odbywa się w ten sposób, że napięcie podajesz na zacisk "zamykający" lub "otwierający" przynajmniej tak długo jak trwa jego otwieranie/zamykanie. Można na nim po prostu to napięcie utrzymać, krańcówka silnik i tak odłączy.
A jak tym sterować - oczywiście przekaźnikiem. Albo przekaźnikami. Metod można wymyślić mnóstwo, ja szczerze mówiąc jeszcze nie wiem, jak to zrobię, przewody tam mam też i energetyczny i małosygnałowy, ale raczej przy wodzie przekaźników wieszał nie będę, dam je gdzieś wcześniej. A małosygnałowy - może się do czegoś przyda... 

J.

----------


## TINEK

Dzięki bardzo za odpowiedź

----------


## hubertsain

> 


Panie Jarku listwy przyokienne, które Panu zainstalowaliśmy przy wykonaniu tynków maluje się w kolorze ściany  :razz:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Panie Jarku listwy przyokienne, które Panu zainstalowaliśmy przy wykonaniu tynków maluje się w kolorze ściany


Ale kiedy do niej akurat tam się tak fajnie taśma malarska kleiła...  :sad: 
Kiedyś domaluję (kiedyś = przy następnym malowaniu, znaczy za jakieś minimum 10 lat, jak znam życie)

J.

----------


## hubertsain

> Ale kiedy do niej akurat tam się tak fajnie taśma malarska kleiła... 
> Kiedyś domaluję (kiedyś = przy następnym malowaniu, znaczy za jakieś minimum 10 lat, jak znam życie)
> 
> J.


Może i taśma fajnie się kleiła, ale taśmę nakleja się na ramę okna i listwę maluje się w kolorze ściany  :Smile:

----------


## netbet

..zaintrygowany zielonymi kaflami w łazience z utęsknieniem czekam na efekt końcowy 

...kur%$ - zaczynam kafle oglądać.... żle ze mną...

Jarek - to był świadomy wybór? zona pewnie paluchy w decyzji maczała... zielony??

----------


## Jarek.P

*@hubertsain* - wrr! Wiem. Domaluję. Kiedyś. Może...  :wink: 

*@netbet* - a co się w zielonym nie podoba??? Wszelakie kolory u nas są wyborem żony, jedyny wyjątek, to mój warsztat. Pomalowałem na zielono, bo lubię zielony i basta. Żona co prawda namawiała na odcień żółtego, jakoś tam go mądrze nazywając, ale się nie dałem. A i Wyjątek przy swoim pokoju protestował, on chciał mieć pokój niebieski, w ostateczności czarny, ale gałgan jeszcze za mały, żeby decydować, więc nie miał siły przebicia.
A te płytki będą zielone tylko do poziomu tej półki, dalej już... no, kto zgadnie, jaki kolor dalej pójdzie?  :wink: 

J. (z wizją pokoju czterolatka pomalowanego na czarno i niebiesko...)

----------


## BasH

> A te płytki będą zielone tylko do poziomu tej półki, dalej już... no, kto zgadnie, jaki kolor dalej pójdzie?


 Widząc dotychczasowe prace budowa jest sponsorowane przez wszelakie odcienie żółci... Sorry - jestem facetem, więc pistacje, kanarkowe, słoneczne, piasek alabamy i inne pojęcia są dla mnie nierozróżnialne. Poznaję tylko kolory składające się na rozszycie skrętek czteroparowych, ewentualnie  kompletów z kolorowymi tasiemkami na stingery  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Widząc dotychczasowe prace budowa jest sponsorowane przez wszelakie odcienie żółci... Sorry - jestem facetem, więc pistacje, kanarkowe, słoneczne, piasek alabamy i inne pojęcia są dla mnie nierozróżnialne.




O, to to to. Notabene "alabama" chyba też gdzieś się przewinęła... TFU, spytałem żony, ona mówi, że nie alabama, tylko atacama i że to jakiśtam piaskowy jest.




> Poznaję tylko kolory składające się na rozszycie skrętek czteroparowych, ewentualnie  kompletów z kolorowymi tasiemkami na stingery


Braaacieeee!
Co prawda ja raczej teletransmisyjny i dla mnie cały czas raczej biały-niebieski-turkus-fiolet, biały-pomarańcz-turkus-fiolet są podstawowym zestawieniami kolorów, ale kolory skrętki teraz rzondzom, jak by nie patrzeć  :smile: 



J.

----------


## netbet

> A te płytki będą zielone tylko do poziomu tej półki, dalej już... no, kto zgadnie, jaki kolor dalej pójdzie?


groszkowy? :wink:  

nie no ... zielony jest spoko...( jak dla mnie najfajniej wygląda na dolcach )...ja tez zaczynam słyszeć w domu "głosy" o zgniłych i ziemistych kolorach... :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie bój, nie bój, jeszcze będziesz do swojego dziennika "inspirki" wstawiał  :Lol: 

A kolor - jaki groszkowy??? Zółty! Oczywiście żółty, jakiżby inny????

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Też uwielbiam zieleń i taką oliwkową, albo Moos grün  :smile:

----------


## gaelle

> A kolor - jaki groszkowy??? Zółty! Oczywiście żółty, jakiżby inny????


No, polemizowałabym  :big grin:  raczej bliżej mu do kremowego  :wink:

----------


## Inż.

A spotkaliście się z kolorem "Borowikowa zieleń"?
Z pół roku temu nie wiedziałem, że coś takiego istnieje, tak jak inny wymiar w czasoprzestrzeni :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Borowikowa Zieleń???  :WTF: 

To lepsze niż "wegetariańskie kotleciki sojowe a'la schabowy"  :smile: 
Choć z drugiej strony.... może to ma głębszy sens, bo jak borowik ma zielonkawy kolorek, to jego zjedzenie jest raczej owocne w następstwa, więc może o to autorowi eufemizmu chodziło? Ktoś ma jakieś pomysły? Jakie kolory mogą wynikać ze spożycia "szatana"?


*@gaelle* - żona, jak zwał, tak zwał, żółty to żółty, spytaj się mojego taty, jak nie wierzysz  :big grin:  (info dla reszty czytelników: mój ojciec twierdzi, że nasz dach też jest żółty  :wink:  )

J.

----------


## Inż.

Wasz dach jest żółty <lol>

----------


## BasH

> Braaacieeee!
> Co prawda ja raczej teletransmisyjny i dla mnie cały czas raczej biały-niebieski-turkus-fiolet, biały-pomarańcz-turkus-fiolet są podstawowym zestawieniami kolorów, ale kolory skrętki teraz rzondzom, jak by nie patrzeć 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Heheh - stary - normalnie chyba taką rozpiskę podrukuję swoim praktykantom i się w mig nauczą : ))))) DOBRE, nie widziane wcześniej  :smile:  A ja prymitywnie flamastrem na szarych pudłach od kronów do nabicia na krosa smarowałem rozpiski traktów... Trza jeszcze taką panienkową rozpiskę znaleźć na wstążki z grubych wiązek : )

----------


## verterix

Ta rozpiska to rewelka  :smile:  już sobie na szafkę przykleiłem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, panowie... Ta rozpiska to znakomity przykład, jak dobrze połączyć przyjemne z pożytecznym  :wink: 

Wracając do Dziennika:

Ucywiliwi... ucyliwyliz.... ucywyli.... uuu.... *&^[email protected]! 
No żyrandol se kupiliśmy! O:



Żyrandol oczywiście trzeba wyprostować, jednocześnie skracając mu te wąsy, bo są za długie i głową w żarówki trykam. W każdym razie jest, świeci i ma się dobrze. A pod ścianą stoją jeszcze kinkiety do kompletu, nie wieszałem ich, bo żona musi zatwierdzić wysokość montażu.

Powiesiwszy żyrandol postanowiłem się posilić po ciężkiej pracy, dostarczyć znużonemu organizmowi niezbędnych do prawidłowego funkcjonowania kalorii i mikroelementów. Albo, prościej mówiąc - poszedłem piwo otworzyć  :smile: 
W kuchni zaś... znalazłem na stole coś takiego:



Wyjątek się bawił... Tyle dopowiem, że to po lewej, jak Wyjątek twierdzi, to jest samochód, a po prawej domek.

I łazienka...





Jak widać, glazura się klei. Pojawił się już drugi jej kolor i pierwsze dekory. No i miejsce na lustro jest już widoczne w całej okazałości, póki co z autoportretem wykonanym odręcznie. Naokoło lustra jeszcze pójdzie dekor typu "cygaro" (ten konkretny model glazury ma cygara w formie rozciętego wzdłuż na pół kija bambusowego). A co do autoportretu - kleiłem sobie tą glazurę w najlepsze, dojeżdżałem już do sufitu, nawet, jak widać na zdjęciu rządek sufitowy już zacząłem, kiedy coś mnie tknęło. Tknięcie miało postać czegoś w rodzaju dialogu z samym sobą:
- trzebaby omieść ten sufit kiedyś, bo cały czas pył z zacierania tynków na nim wisi.
- nooo, przed malowaniem będzie to niezbędne.
- przed.... yyyyy..... OO w ^%%##^%!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:  :Mad:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

No tak... zabrałem się za glazurę, płytki, umywalka już na powieszenie czeka, a sufit jak był niepomalowany, tak jest nadal. Nic, wiaderko z klejem zużyłem na doklejanie brakujących płytek w podłodze kotłowni (jakoś nie idzie mi jej skończenie, ciągle jest coś ważniejszego), po czym złapałem za wałek malarski. Sufit pomalowałem, a pędzlem (po domalowywaniu narożników) machnąłem jeszcze z rozpędu ten portrecik. 
Prawda, że mam talent, prawda? 

I glify na poddaszu. Zrobiłem dziś pionowe glify trzech framug i w zasadzie ok, może nie robię tego tak sprawnie, jak tynkarze, w moim wykonaniu jest to proces wieloetapowy, składający się z powtarzających się etapów dorzucania tynku we wgłębienia, ściągania garbów i szlifowania całości (przy czym wgłębienia i garby żyją własnym życiem i mają wybitnie złośliwy charakter), tak, jak się okazało, zatynkowanie glifowego sufitu jest NIE-MO-ŻLI-WE! No nie da się i koniec. Wszystko, co się machnie na ten sufit, spada w zasadzie w całości na podłogę. Tudzież ubranie, twarz, włosy, okulary, potrafi wpaść i do rękawa...
Szpryc tam był, zrobiony jeszcze przez tynkarzy. Dawno temu (za miesiąc rok będzie), może tu jest problem?
Tynk wydaje mi się, że rozrabiam do prawidłowej konsystencji, robię z niego coś a'la bita śmietana: mieszadło zostawia stojące o własnych siłach wzorki, ale te wzorki są jeszcze ciągłe, nie mają tendencji do rozwarstwiania się. 
Póki co przyklejam do sufitu szpachelką minimalne ilości, robiąc bardzo malownicze stalaktyty (przy okazji na podłodze powstają równie malownicze krowie placki, do stalagmitów już całkiem niepodobne)



I o ile jakas dobra dusza mi nie podpowie, co robię źle, czego nie robię, albo jak to zrobić, żeby się dało, będę to najwyżej tak dorzucał po troszku i może do jesieni skończę...

No i w stolarnio-lakiernio-bejcarni kolejne parapety się zaczęły lakierować, jak te skończę, to będzie brakować jeszcze tylko jednego małego i dwóch ogromnych stolnic na okna wykuszowe, które trzeba dopiero zamówić.

J.

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Przekopałem Twój dziennik, ale nie znalazłem tego elektrozaworu (może za pobieżnie szukałem)
znalazłem na allegro coś takiego
lub taki czy to o to chodzi?

fajne kolorki w łazience, odcienie zielonego to moje ulubione  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## ktosiek

Pamiętam, że kiedyś wujek robił tynk. Jeszcze miotełką z brzózki sobie narzucał. Trochę mu to schodziło. A jak już miał robić, to pędzlem wielkim zwilżał tą szpryc wodą. Może o to chodzi, że za sucha. Ale to tylko taka sugestia, ja się na tym za bardzo nie znam.
Tak obstawiałem, że to seria z bambusem, sporo tego widziałem ostatnio w dziennikach. Sam się zastanawiałem nawet nad nią. Żeby tylko nie przestali produkować  :wink: 
pozdro

----------


## compi

Jesli to wewnątrz to nie używaj na sufitach zwykłych szpachli. Knauf goldband lub MP 75 chyba lub rotband(ten chyba lżejszy). Robisz tak jak gęsty klej do glazury, blichta, wpychasz i nie spada. Potem czekasz sobie troszkę, zwilżasz i tą samą blichtą wygładzisz jak szpachlę. Jak większe ubytki, może bardziej rozległe, to dłuższa paca by się zdała i tzw pióro do zalizania tego. Generalnie sufit  i poziome płaszczyzny to już sztuka, albo za mało towaru się da, albo po malowaniu okazuje się, że do skucia się nadaje bo słonko nam Beskidy nad głową rysuje....

----------


## Jarek.P

*@TINEK* - mój elektrozawór jest tego rodzaju, jak ten drugi. O, masz:



I tak, też już zaczynam odczuwać brak spisu treści w moim dzienniku  :smile: 

*@compi & ktosiek* - moczenie szpryca - na to nie wpadłem, może to faktycznie pomoże? Do tynkowania używam tego samego tynku CW, który szedł na ściany, to jest Elix. Z niego i sufity i glify okienne robili tynkarze, więc da się, tylko że mi, kurka wodna, nie wychodzi...

I tak, ta glazura to model "bambus". Jest wielce prawdopodobne, że właśnie zakończono produkcję, ale jeśli nawet, to spóźnili się  :big grin:  Zamówiliśmy z nagła i przez zaskoczenie ich wzięliśmy. Z drugiej strony - wzór jest bardzo popularny , na forumowych "wnętrzach" ma nawet swój osobny wątek, więc może jednak tak szybko nie zniknie? Najwyżej dekory na odpustowe zmienią...

J.

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Jarek, bardzo dziękuję  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## ktosiek

Jak możesz to podaj linka do tego wątku o kolekcji bambusowej, pooglądam sobie, szukałem ale chyba za słabo.

----------


## Jarek.P

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Parady%C5%BCa

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tynkowanie glifów się posuwa. Jeden sufitowy glif już w zasadzie zrobiony, drugi (ten ze zdjęcia sprzed tygodnia) - dorzuciłem kolejną warstwę stalaktytów  :smile:  Glify pionowe - jeszcze tylko przefilcować zostało.

W międzyczasie, skoro już i tak z kielnią latałem, zmieniwszy zawartość wiaderka z tynku na zaprawę, podmurowałem otwór okienny w łazience:



Trzeba było, bo wymurowany był tak, jak pustaki szły, a okno 60x60cm wyszło z potężną dziurą u dołu. Teraz, po podmurowaniu, będzie akurat na parapetowej wysokości (tzn, jak płytki dojdą).

Co do parapetów - tak, oczywiście, były i parapety, to ostatnio stały punkt programu. Dla odmiany jednak nie były lakierowane, ponieważ sierotka zapomniała kupić nowych wałków gąbkowych (nawet nie usiłuję ich myć, traktuję jako jednorazowe, choć może spróbować po prostu zamykać w słoiku z nalaną na dno odrobiną benzyny?), ale za to założyłem sobie parapeta w saluunie:

 

Kolejny parapet, na kolejnym zdjęciu straszliwie zakurzony wychodzi. Niestety, to efekt wycinania szlifierką dziury w ścianie na tenże parapet, po tym się potem unosi tuman w powietrzu i osiada.
Na zdjęciu widać też wyprowadzenie do czujki inercyjnej. Która kiedyś tam będzie... U  dołu zdjęcia widać szachcik skrywający koniec peszla łączącego jedną stronę salonu (za kanapą wypoczynkową ) z drugą (przy domowym centrum AV). Pokazywałem jakiś czas temu proces jego tworzenia. Tu widać wersję finalną  :smile: 

No i Wielki Come Back do parterowej łazienki. 
Ciang siao pang si siang po! Ciao pong, ping pong. King kong wsionk (w wolnym przekładzie z prawiejakkoreańskiego: bambusy sadzone były):



Wolne miejsce zostawione przy bambusach to w większości niedokończona zabudowa stelaża kiblowego. Dokończę ją, jak już wstawię brodzik i będę NA PEWNO wiedział, dokąd ten brodzik sięga. Póki co, dysponuję co prawda jego wymiarami, ale wiadomo: potem się okaże, że "no przecież zawsze się podaje wymiar bez tego wyoblenia", albo że coś kąta prostego nie trzyma minimalnie i będę miał zagwozdkę, czy podcinać brodzik, czy ściankę na stelażu, bo jedno obok drugiego, jak miało być - nijak nie wchodzi.
A przerwa w samych bambusach - to wynik działania samej natury. Ilość dekorów była wyliczona do konkretnej wysokości rządków, ale nie przewidzieliśmy, że bambusy strasznie szybko rosną, skubańce. No i jednemu rządku się tak urosło, że aż jednej płytki brakło  :wink: 
Na ścianie pod oknem też będzie posadzony, mały już zagonek.

A tak wogóle, dla wszystkich planujących samodzielne zmagania z glazurą, krótka instrukcja klejenia dekorów:

1) smarujemy ścianę klejem, oczywiście wściekłą pacą (z zębami znaczy)
2) kleimy jedna za drugą płytki, oczywiście bardzo dokładnie je ustawiając względem siebie, poziomując i pionując, narożniki kontrujemy krzyżykami
3) zastanawiamy się
4) klniemy chwilę pod nosem
5) klniemy dłuższą chwilę, całkiem głośno.
6) za pomocą szpachelki odrywamy część świeżo przyklejonych płytek
7) tąże szpachelką czyścimy ścianę z kleju, oderwane płytki też warto oczyścić z kleju.
8 ) powtórnie smarujemy odsłonięte fragmenty ściany klejem
9) przyklejamy dekory, oczywiście bardzo dokładnie je ustawiając względem siebie, poziomując i pionując, narożniki kontrujemy krzyżykami

Dociekliwi oczywiście mogą zapytać, czy nie można by przejść z punktu 1 od razu do punktu 9. Można. Oczywiście, że można. Ale to opcja dla cieniasów. Debeściaki nie idą na łatwiznę i nie chadzają skrótami. 



Ostatnie zdjęcie - półka nad ciągiem kiblowo-umywalkowym. Oraz bok zabudowy, jeszcze nieskończony, ponieważ muszę podumać, w jaki sposób zrobić tam wentylację. Teoretycznie miał tam być otwór, a w otwór miał być wstawiony normalny łazienkowy wiatrak. Teoria jednak z praktyką się zaczyna rozbiegać, ponieważ ciasno mi tam jest i stelaż nośny przeszkadza w bezpiecznym zainstalowaniu wiatraka. Dlatego zastanawiam się nad założeniem tam normalnej kratki wentylacyjnej, a wiatrak w wykonaniu kanałowym po prostu zainstalowałbym za tą kratką, schowany w zabudowie. Byłoby estetycznie, trochę ciszej (wibracje wiatraka na zabudowę by się nie przenosiły) i bezstresowo.

I jeszcze jedno: tak, wiem, kleję te płytki absolutnie niezgodnie z obowiązującym obecnie "tryndem", wg którego tylko partacze używają listew narożnikowych, prawdziwi fachowcy szlifują brzegi płytek na skos i robią bezlistwowo. Czytając forum spotykałem się wręcz z określeniami, że listwy, to "jak za Gierka" (co nawiasem mówiąc jest bzdurą, za Gierka żadnych listew się nie dawało), że "wieś tańczy i śpiewa" i takie tam. Trudno. U nas będzie tańczyć i śpiewać. Bo co poradzę, jak mi/nam właśnie się listwy podobają. Dobrane kolorystycznie, ładnie wykańczają płaszczyzny i tworzą bezpieczny narożnik. A płytki szlifowane i stykające się bezpośrednio po pierwsze są niemiłosiernie kanciaste (a u nas np. taki kant jest akurat przy wyjściu z brodzika, naprawdę wolę tam mieć wyoblony plastik, niż robioną na ostro i szpiczasto ceramikę), po drogie - szlifowana płytka ma osłabiony brzeg, przez co jest bardzo podatna na uszkodzenia. Mocniejsze stuknięcie czymś twardym w taki narożnik chyba nie kończy się dla niego dobrze...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiosna przyszła.
A wraz z wiosną, nasze leśne kury zaczęły się kokosić.



Tu akurat mamy koguta, nie kurę, kury to on akurat bardzo mocno szukał, nadając cały czas te swoje zewy godowe, mi osobiście kojarzące się najbardziej z dźwiękiem powstającym przy wyciąganiu łapką gwoździ z mokrej deski. Usiłowałem w pewnym momencie mu odpowiadać, naśladując te dźwięki paszczowo, reakcja owszem, była, taka jakaś nerwowa: 



Przygiął się skubaniec do ziemi i zaczął się rozglądać, szukając wroga. A tu wroga niet Wokół tylko resztki zimowych wron, jak na przykład ta, udająca, że jest orzeł:



Albo takie coś, za diabła nie wiem, co to. Zachowywało się trochę, jak dzięcioł, ale kolory się nie zgadzają




Tyle z tematu "kącik młodego przyrodnika" (w końcu "Dom w Lesie" zobowiązuje...), wróćmy do budowlanki.

Płytki się płytkowały, dziś akurat wokół przyszłego brodzika. Zanim jednak zaczęły się płytkować płytki, pojawiłą się na ścianie folia w płynie:



Nawet fajna sprawa. Co prawda, tak naprawdę, nie wiem, na ile faktycznie niezbędna przy całkowicie szczelnej glazurze i niemal szczelnej fudze, która w dodatku po zaimpregnowaniu stanie się prawie całkiem szczelna, ale dla siebie w końcu robię, posmarowałem. Na systemową uszczelkę narożnikową jedynie pożałowałem. A nawet nie pożałowałem, bo majątku nie kosztuje, a najzwyczajniej w świecie zapomniałem jej kupić. trudno, narożnik jest pomalowany grubiej, będzie dobrze. Musi!
W oknie zwracam uwagę na podpórkę górnego rzędu glazury nad oknem, na czas jej klejenia. Rozwiązałem problem po inżyniersku, za pomocą rzeczy dostępnych bez wychodzenia z łazienki  :smile: 

Kąt brodzikowy łazienki, już w niemal całej okazałości, z brakującymi jedynie dekorami i dnem brodzika wstawionym póki co "na chwilę":



Brodzik jest specyficzny i bardzo nietypowy, co można dojrzeć póki co jedynie analizując kształt wyżłobień na podstawie, w całej okazałości pokażę go, jak już będzie co pokazywać. Na muratorowych dziennikach, w "inspirkach" i tym podobnych w każdym razie takiego brodzika jeszcze nie widziałem. Stanowi on nasze prywatne szaleństwo, które odkryliśmy całkiem przypadkiem na Bartyckiej i zgodnym chórem orzekliśmy, że to jest własnie to, co chcemy. 
A i a'propos poprzedniego wpisu do dziennia - ależ oczywiście, że okazało się to, co tam prognozowałem, odnośnie wymiarów brodzika. Przypomnę pokrótce:




> Wolne miejsce zostawione przy bambusach to w większości niedokończona zabudowa stelaża kiblowego. Dokończę ją, jak już wstawię brodzik i będę NA PEWNO wiedział, dokąd ten brodzik sięga. Póki co, dysponuję co prawda jego wymiarami, ale wiadomo: potem się okaże, że "no przecież zawsze się podaje wymiar bez tego wyoblenia"


I kurcze, jakbym wyprorokował. Razem z wyobleniem jest nie 850, a 860...

Obróbka glifu okiennego. O ile łatwiej glazurą, niż tynkiem, eeecchhh...



I na koniec jeszcze - kanalizacja again.  brodzik, jak nietrudno zauważyć, ma odpływ z lewej strony. U nas zaś podprowadzenie kanalizy jest z prawej. Taki drobny problemik, nic, czego by się nie dało rozwiazać przy pomocy szlifierki kątowej i młotowiertarki z dłutem:



Na zdjęciu przy okazji widać oryginalny syfon tego brodzika. Syfon, który absolutnie mnie nie przekonuje, głównie za sprawą tej niezbyt szerokiej karbowanej rury, do której za cholerę nie będzie można się dostać, żeby ją przetkać, jakby co. W związku z tym, syfon ten pójdzie na allegro, albo gdzieś, a ja tam kupię coś innego.
Mamy co prawda kupiony syfon brodzikowy MacAlpine, czyli taki syfonowy mercedes, ustrzelony na wyprzedaży za pół ceny, ale jest on zamykany (tajemniczy system "clic-clac") i to jest główna przyczyna, dla której go tam chyba nie dam.  Nadepnąć go niechcący w czasie kąpieli będzie łatwo, a skutki będą szybkie (brodzik jest płyciuteńki) i dość dramatyczne (w tej łazience nie ma kratki w podłodze). Nie chcę.

J.

----------


## compi

Podobno żadnych karbowań, ani gwintów nie można zalewać posadzką. Też szukam fajnego odpływu lub kratki, ale te dedykowane do systemu bezbrodzikowego są cholerka drogie. Jak zamontujesz brodzik? Na pianę, klej czy blaszki?

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja nawet nie rozpatruję tego w kategorii można/nie można, na zdrowy chłopski rozum mi wychodzi, że taki patent to bardzo głupi pomysł jest.
Nawet ta MacAlpina jest tak zrobiona, że od góry można ją rozbebeszyć całkiem, dostając się wprost do wlotu rury i w razie potrzeby tamtędy można choćby i wprowadzić sprężynę. Tu, gdyby się toto kiedyś na amen zatkało, mógłbym jedynie siąść i płakać. Albo zastanawiać się, co będzie prostszym wyjściem: demontaż i wyrwanie całego brodzilka z posad, żeby go podnieść, czy skucie podłogi, rozwalenie wylewki przed brodzikiem i sięgnięcie tam od spodu. I to drugie wychodzi mi co prawda na rozwiązanie i prostsze i tańsze, ale żeby nie stawać nigdy przed koniecznościa takiego wyboru, po prostu wymienię ten syfon  na inny. 

Jaki? Nie wiem. Przejadę się do Castoramy, coś znajdę. Coś w pełni serwisowalnego od góry i bez żadnych systemów Clic-clac i tym podobnych.

Jak zamocuję brodzik? Prawdopodobnie na piankę. Znaczy pianką wypełnię przestrzeń pod nim, a mocowanie będzie bardziej za pośrednictwem obmurowującej go wokół glazury. Żadnych blaszek producent nie przewidział w każdym razie.

J.

----------


## TINEK

Cześć

W temacie "Kącik młodego przyrodnika" ten kolorowy ptaszek to Sójka, wredne ptaszysko, w ubiegłym roku, na mojej działce/budowie w żywotniku założyły gniazdo pliszki, jajka złożyły, a sójka tylko na to czekała, wyniuchała i jajka zeżarła

----------


## Jarek.P

Aha, no to chyba wiem, dlaczego ona tak tego tokującego bażanta pilnowała  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Z odpływem zmierzam do tego, że ładny zwykły z gwintami lub karbami znajdziesz już za 40-60zł. Taki z połączeniem kulowym to grubo powyżej stówki. Np Viega ma taki http://www.viega.pl/xchg/pl-pl/hs.xsl/1539.htm Tu taniej masz u Kwaska za około 40 dychy, ale nie wiem czy to na rurę fi 50http://www.budujesz.pl/syfon-brodzik...8-akces-15617/

----------


## Jarek.P

O widzisz, jaki fajny syfon mi znalazłeś, dzięki  :smile: 

Sądząc po zdjęciu, ten króciec ma średnicę po byku, spokojnie ze 40, nie wiem nawet, czy nie 50. Jaka by nie była - dostosuję się. Do syfonu podejdę i tak sztywną rurą fi50 i najwyżej redukcją zakończę, jak będzie potrzebna. Ważna w tym wszystkim jest dla mnie jedynie możliwość wsunięcia w kanał od góry sprężyny, żeby w razie problemów można było jakoś działać. Inaczej, niż rozkuwając posadzkę i wykonując w podłodze pięknej łazienki sztolnię pod brodzik.

J.

----------


## gaelle

A teraz mały przerywnik będzie i ...ekhhhmmmm... ...inspiracja? 
W końcu żony są od inspiracji i kolorystyki, wyposażenia i "ostatniego szlifu",czyż nie? Tadam!



Ten mianowicie zając już do nas jedzie  :wink:  
No co, Wielkanoc za pasem, Alicja w Krainie Czarów na topie no i uczcić by nasze spotkanie sprzed dwóch lat z pierwszym zwierzątkiem działkowym, które sumiennie poobgryzało nam wówczas wszystkie młode, świeżo przesadzone z lasu brzózki trzeba by w końcu. 
To będzie Zając Niepowtarzalny, który będzie nam od tej pory przyświecał wieczorową porą, a faktu, że świeci nie należy łączyć z niedawną awarią pewnej elektrowni jądrowej  :wink:  No, czyż nie jest uroczy?  :wink:  W końcu w lesie pasuje, może nawet lepiej, niż jelonek na rykowisku  :wink: 

<Ten post jest całkiem na serio! Serio  :smile:  >

----------


## Jarek.P

Rence mnie opadli...  :jaw drop: 

Nic, żona, dokupię ze dwa krasnale, muchomora zrobimy z metalowej miednicy, studnię z żurawiem zbuduję (z desek szalunkowych oczywiście [1]), bociana plastikowego gdzieś się dostawi i będzie pięknie  :Lol: 
Tylko... tak się jeszcze zastanawiam... bo ten zając świeci źle. Nie jest trędi. I przerobić trzeba. I tu mam własnie zagwozdkę, czy po prostu mu w... w kałdun, powiedzmy, wepchać niebieską żarówkę, czy też ślepia przewiercić i niebieskie LEDy w nie powstawiać? Albo żółte  :wink: 

J.

[1] - BTW, ile to już rzeczy ja planuję z tych desek szalunkowych zrobić... nie wiem, czy ich starczy na to wszystko.

----------


## Gwoździk

Witaj Jarku,
Moja Pinezka podrzuciła mi niedawno namiar na Twój dziennik, tłumacząc, że zajefajnie piszesz ... i muszę (cholera, który to już raz  :sad: ) przyznać, że ma rację  :smile: 
Trochę mi zajęło, aby go przeczytać ...ale było warto. Pozdrawiam też przy okazji Twoją Piękniejszą Połowę, która akurat przed moim tu przybyciem znów się odezwała  :smile:  Swoją drogą, miło było czytać jak zaczęła Ci kibicować postem, napisanym w czerwcu 2009 r. 
Ja tu jeszcze się powbijam jeśli można...

PS. Opis klejenia dekorów rozbawił chyba każdego Czytelnika.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za miłe słowa i oczywiście zapraszamy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili: Wyjątek zobaczywszy zdjęcie zająca zakrzyknął: "ooo, ten pingwin mi siem podoba!"  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

ten brodzik...


...i moje pierwsze skojarzenie:

 :wink:

----------


## compi

To pozostaje Jarkowi tylko zasobnik na święconą wodę.....

----------


## Jarek.P

Mój Boże... 

J. ( :Lol: )

----------


## Jarek.P

Przyszło już do nas to... to coś, co zamówiła moja małżonka i czym się nie omieszkała pochwalić tutaj, kilka postów wcześniej  :smile:  
W ogrodzie jeszcze nie wystawione, nie chcieliśmy kuny i sąsiadów straszyć na darmo, ale w międzyczasie zdołaliśmy rozszyfrować, skąd u mojej małżonki, normalnie nieprzepadającej za durnostojkami, a na ogrodowe stworki-potworki wręcz mającej alergię, taki zakup. 
Ano, zając ten i prezentowaną pozycją i kolorem przypomina bowiem bardzo naszego domowego zwierzaka. Zwierzaka, którego już od ładnych paru lat nie ma, pewnego dnia zepsuł się bowiem biedak i zakończył życie smutno, jednak wspominany jest cały czas ciepło, jako idealne zwierzę domowe. Zdjęcie z domowego archiwum:



Wracając do tematów budowlanych - dzień dzisiejszy upłynął mi pod znakiem upadania na łeb. Różnych rzeczy. 
Zaczęło się niewinnie. Polakierowałem finiszowo parapety, po czym poszedłem kończyć łazienkę. Wiedząc już na 100%, dokąd sięgnie brodzik, mogłem wreszcie skończyć stelaż zabudowy kibla:



Przy okazji gipsokartonowania (jak należy, od frontu podwójną warstwą), oczywiście, ukryłem wewnątrz zabudowy kolejny skarb dla ewentualnych remontujących toto kiedyś potomnych: butelkę po piwie "Łomża Wyborowa" wraz z kapslem  :wink: 
Stelaż już w zabudowie:



I na gotowo, bez fug, nadal też brak dekora (nie kupiłem jeszcze):



I dotąd było fajnie. Potem jednak zacząłem robić okienko. Może najpierw fotka poglądowa:



Lewy glif zrobiłem tydzień temu. Dziś wykleiłem prawy i chciałem sufit zrobić. Posmarowałem jednak płytkę klejem, przyklejam do sufitu, ustawiłem, wszystko fajnie, już chce się odwracać, a płytka mi po chwili... SRRRU! Ledwie złapać zdążyłem. Przegarnąłem klej, kleję drugi raz, tym razem kontrolując przyczepność, to samo. Wykonałem jakąś dziką konstrukcję wsporczą ze styropianu, zaklinowałem ją między płytką a parapetem, listwę dodatkowo złapałem przylepcem, trzyma się, pięknie, odchodzę więc, nie oddycham za głłęboko, zająłem się czym innym, niech tylko "zassie" i będzie git. 
Za godzine podchodzę, zdejmuję styropian, oglądam płytkę.... %[email protected]#@#%%^^$!!!!!!!! KRZYWOOOOOO!!!!!!!! 
Jak szanowna wycieczka widzi na zdjęciu, na suficie glifu płytki w związku z tym nie ma! Leży na parapecie, do góry dnem! Nie, nie jest potłuczona!

(małżonka w trakcie pokazywania jej zdjęć i opisywania "z pasją", co się stało, spytała jedynie nieśmiało:
- ale przykleisz ją tam jeszcze kiedyś?... )

Przeciwległa ściana łazienki, trzeba było skończyć płytki wokół drzwi. I oczywiście też usiłowały na łeb spadać. Trzeba było podpierać różnymi dziwnymi konstrukcjami, niestety słabo widocznymi na zdjęciu, tyle napiszę, że ze ścinków płytek wbitych w piankę między futryną (tymczasową, do usunięcia, ta łazienka w czasie budowy pełniła funkcję łazienki, drzwi były potrzebne, to zrobiłem) a ścianą. 



Przy okazji płytkowania sufitowych wyżyn, schyliłem się w pewnym momencie nad kubełkiem z klejem. I co? I telefon. Z kieszeni. Na łeb. Prosto w ten klej...

Tu będzie dygresja. Specjalnie dla wszystkich: 
- po pierwsze okularników, zwłaszcza tych wyposażonych w najnowocześniejsze superanckie niezniszczalne szkła nieprzepuszczające UV, IR, VR i diabli wiedzą czego jeszcze, z powłokami antyrefleksyjnymi, antyparnymi, antybrudowymi i... i pewnie jeszcze paroma innymi, każda jedna z nich za "wystarczy dopłacić tylko 99PLN" (za każde szkło, "a i jeszcze wtedy pan otrzyma ściereczkę do czyszczenia okularów gratis")
- po drugie - posiadaczy superduper, wszystkomających i wszystkoumiejących telefonów, z MP3, WMA, GPS, ABS, SDS, ABW, ZHP i ZChN
No więc... posiadacze wyżej wymienionych! Jeśli planujecie budowę domu. A na budowie planujecie robić coś więcej, niż stanie z założonymi rękami, najlepiej w bezpiecznej odległości, bo lakierki się pobrudzą i krawacik przekrzywi. To zostawcie wyżej wymienione gadżety w domu, a na budowę zabierajcie stare, zniszczone okulary i stary telefon, co nim się nawet dzieci nie chcą bawić, bo zbyt obciachowy. Piszę to ja, który w zeszłym sezonie zarżnął na budowie całkiem jeszcze dobre okulary ze szkłami Transitions oraz zupełnie dobrą Nokię E51, a w obecnym sezonie na okulary co prawda już uważa (i zmienia konsekwentnie na te stare, choć mają już tak matowe szkła, że w słoneczny dzień cały czas mgłę w nich widać), na nowy telefon też uważać się stara, ale jak widać po wyżej opisanej sytuacji, samo uważanie nie zawsze wystarcza.

Skończywszy łazienkę, zająłem się wykańczaniem kolejnych glifów (swoją drogą... od ilu to już wpisów w dzienniku mam stały, do znudzenia powtarzany zestaw prac: parapety, łazienka i glify?  :smile:  ). Tamte glify zafilcowane już na pięknie, więc robię kolejne. Dziś chciałem osadzić narożnik na nadprożu. I spadał na łeb co i rusz, za cholerę się nie chciał trzymać. Jak to, nawiasem mówiąc, zawodowcy robią? Widziałem u moich tynkarzy, że na gipsowe placki, ja też na gipsowe placki i spadało wszystko w cholerę. Nie taki gips? "Budowlany" Nidy kupiłem...

Na zdjęciu narożnik osadzony wreszcie przy pomocy "workaroundu" wykonanego z tego, co było pod ręką, znaczy z ołówka stolarskiego:



I na zakończenie dzisiejszego, długawego trochę odcinka, specjalna wzmianka n/t bohatera dnia - mojej starej wiertarki. Kupionej jeszcze za młodu od jednej turystki, która przyjechała sobie do Polszy z paroma ogromnymi pasiastymi torbami. Była to wiertarka marki "Pan, eto oryginalnyj Bosch jest!". Kupiona... eeee..... PONAD DWADZIEŚCIA LAT TEMU??????? Jezusie Nazareński, to ja już taki stary jestem???????!!!!!!??????
No dobra, trudno! W każdym razie służyła mi dłuuugo i dobrze. I choć jak na towar niepewnego pochodzenia, okazała się być sprzętem nie do zdarcia, na tej budowie już trochę się kończyć zaczęła, a dzisiaj mi w końcu wzięła i zdechła. Nie było to co prawda nic, czemu by stare dobre WD40 i kawałek drobnego papieru ściernego nie poradziły, ale muszę chyba jej nowe szczotki kupić. Bo nowej wiertarki nie będę kupował i basta!

Oto i bohaterka, tu akurat w roli mieszadła do kleju:



J.

----------


## BasH

Ślicznie - jako że temat stelażowy dopiero przede mną dopytuje bardziej doświadczonego w branży kolegę: czy można muszlę wieszać na stelażu bez zabudowy czy trzeba kawał płyty dać jako podkładka między ceramiką a stelażem? Chcę po zamknięciu domu założyć sobie chociaż jeden kibelek zamiast toitoiki.
Jakie profile stosujesz na obudowę kibelków? Normalne CW/UW?

----------


## Jarek.P

Bezpośrednio na stelażu możeby i się dało, ale szczerze mówiąc trochę bym się bał. Kiedy wieszałem umywalkę "budowlaną", pomiędzy nią a stelaż dałem po prostu deskę. Przy kiblu mógłby to być kawał płyty GK, a jeśli jeszcze nie masz, to może kupiona w Castoramie docięta na wymiar sklejka?

Ta obudowa powstała w całości z wykorzystaniem śmietnika po wykańczaniu poddasza, tak więc są tam chyba ze cztery różne rodzaje profili, ale generalnie jest zrobiony z CD i z UD i chyba na podłodze jest kawałek UW

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzień Święty święcić...

W ramach święcenia pojechałem dziś na budowę z rodziną. Raczej celem pochwalenia się, co zrobiłem i tak dalej, ale przy okazji małżonka opiniowała wysokość powieszenia żyrandola oraz umiejscowienie kinkietów. A jak już zaopiniowała, to... no cóż... mi i tak, jeśli chodzi o sposób świętowania świąt religijnych, zawsze było bliżej do protestantyzmu, niż do naszej religii narodowej, złapałem więc za wiertarę, kinkiety z rozpędu powiesiłem, żyrandol skróciłem.

I oto nasz saluun wraz z jadalnią i wszystkie aktualne źródła światła w tymże wnętrzu:



Żyrandol i kinkiety w głębi, bliżej pierwszego planu żarówa, która już niedługo stanie się wiszącą lampą nad stołem jadalniowym.
U dołu zdjęcia zaś widzimy malowniczy bałagan. Milion pudełek i pudełeczek, z budowlanymi przydasiami, po budowlanych przydasiach, tudzież z różnościami przekazywanymi nam już powoli zewsząd na zasadzie "to wam się może na nowym domu przyda".

Żona natomiast... firanki zakładała  :smile:  
Podobno tymczasowe, żeby przez gołe okna tak z lasu wnętrza nie było widać, ale wiadomo... kobieta plus nowe okna równa się pożar  :Lol: 

I proszę, niech mi tu czytelniczki nie kręcą głowami, że nie prawda. Prawda, prawda. O, proszę bardzo, okno kuchenne na dowód:



Prawda, że pięknie?  :wink: 
Co prawda te dania Knorra robiące za podpórki do zazdrostki stanowią moje budowlane zaplecze kulinarne i prędzej czy później będę chciał je zjeść, nie wiem, czy jakiejś rodzinnej kłótni przy tym nie wywołując, echhh....

J.

----------


## gaelle

> kobieta plus nowe okna równa się pożar 
> (...) Co prawda te dania Knorra robiące za podpórki do zazdrostki stanowią moje budowlane zaplecze kulinarne i prędzej czy później będę chciał je zjeść, nie wiem, czy jakiejś rodzinnej kłótni przy tym nie wywołując, echhh...


Docelowo i tak mają być żaluzje drewniane  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

A do tego czasu mam na budowie głodny chodzić? Dobra... 

J.

----------


## compi

Firanki to i ja chyba powieszę pomimo surówki w środku. Ptaki cholibka mi sie o okna rozbijają. Najpierw był to pełzacz, takie małe coś z dzióbkiem jak koliber, a wczoraj niestety poległ dzięcioł. Ładny był, nieduży i jeszcze kilka dni temu dzielnie łomotał szkodniki. Mam wyrzuty sumienia i jakoś tak przykro.... Duże okno plus drugie obok, ale prostopadle ustawione i chyba ptaszyska głupieją. Może jakies pomysły macie?

----------


## navi

Na czym polega filcowanie tynku c-w ? Jak to się robi ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Sylwetki ptaków drapieżnych na szyby ponaklejaj. Taki jaszczomp (pisownia oryginalna, wojskowa) na przykład  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## compi

O tym już myślałem, ale chyba ten pomysł upadnie z różnych względów. Na rynnach może jakieś łańcuchy, lub na razie cieńka folia w okno. Jutro coś przykleję.

----------


## BasH

Przyklej swojego dużego awatara. Przerażający jest...

----------


## Jarek.P

> Na czym polega filcowanie tynku c-w ? Jak to się robi ?


Specjalna paca, wyklejona od spodu filcem. Macza się ją w wiaderku z wodą i zaciera nią tynk, normalnie, kolistymi ruchami z niewielkim dociskiem. Wierzch tynku taka paca lekko ściera, a tym, co zbierze i co się na niej zmiesza z wchłoniętą przez filc wodą, są zaciągane wszelkie skazy na tynku, tym samym można go w ten sposób dopieścić na gładziutko. Dodatkowo, jak mi kiedyś tynkarze tłumaczyli, filcowanie wyciąga z wierzchniej warstwy wapno, co jakośtam ma pozytywny wpływ na końcowy wygląd wierzchniej warstwy.

@BasH -  :rotfl: 

J.

----------


## compi

> Przyklej swojego dużego awatara. Przerażający jest...


Też jest to jakieś wyjście. Tomraider mi kiedyś napisał, że jego dzieciak się lekko przeraził.

----------


## BasH

A moja młodsza córa ciągle pyta czemu ten gwóźdź wyskakuje młotkowi : ) Starsza jakiś czas temu chciała ciągle oglądać domek piotr.nowy 
Hmm.. Coś ruchomy gif nie zadziałał. Ale pewnie kojarzycie  :smile:

----------


## ktosiek

Jarek, coś dla Ciebie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4679194
Inż. prosił o przekazanie więc wklejam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Trafiło mi się dziś trochę nadprogramowego czasu wolnego, więc wykorzystałem do pokończenia paru spraw.
Choćby nasz Vietnamese Dream:



Jak widać, dekory już w komplecie. Oczywiście, nie ma tak dobrze, żeby niczego nie brakło w ostatniej chwili, tu trafiło na listwę narożnikową, dorzucę ją (wraz z brakującym paskiem docinków) w sobotę. Widać również drugie podejście do sufitu w glifie okiennym. Tym razem jest prosto. A przynajmniej było, jak to zostawiałem...

Z drugiej strony łazienki dokończyłem ścianę. I dałem radę! 



Niby nie ma się czym chwalić, ściana jak ściana? Etam. Ściana może jak ściana, ale widoczny na zdjęciu pomocnik... I jego wrodzony talent do stania dokładnie w tym miejscu, na które się chce przejść samemu, zabierania do zabawy akurat tego, co jest niezbędnie potrzebne, a "przed momentem tutaj leżało" i tysiące pytań na temat każdej czynności, jaką się wykonuje, albo co gorsza, jakiej się nie wykonuje, a wg Wyjątka powinno. Jeeeezuuuuu....

Na poddaszu małżonka dokańczała malowanie garaży Wyjątka. Na zdjęciu - w/w w trakcie odbioru prac:



U dołu zdjęcia widać parapety  :smile: 

I jak już przy malowaniu jesteśmy - najwyższy czas dokończyć malowanie poddasza. A żeby to zrobić - co trzeba zrobić najpierw? No co? Taaak! Kolor trzeba dobrać!  :Lol: 



I podłogi. Najwyższy czas już na nie. Oto próbka tego, co będzie w pokojach poddasza:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś był dzień F. Jak Fugi...

Tak, dziś. Nie wczoraj. Albowiem z różnych i mało budowlanych przyczyn w ten weekend sobotę zamieniliśmy z niedzielą miejscami, w sobotę był coniedzielny obiad u teściowej, ogólne lenistwo i niedzielne nicnierobienie, dziś natomiast była typowa robocza sobota na budowie.

Generalnie, po fugowaniu rąk nie czuję, w życiu się tyle jeszcze gąbką niczego nie natarłem...

Zacząłem od uzupełnienia brakującego narożnika, a potem dałem mu chwilę na stężenie, przez ten czas zafugowawszy tak z połowę podłogi w kotłowni, Nie całą, bo niestety, ja tam muszę chodzić jakoś. A jak tylko to zrobiłem, zapaciałem piękną łazienkę ciemnooliwkową paciają:



Paciaja była firmy Sopro. 
Wcześniej się posługiwałem Atlasem, wg jego instrukcji obsługi, fugę się ściąga dwie godziny od nałożenia. Przy Sopro szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, jak jest, nie chciało mi się czytać, bo te literki takie malutkie były i tak ich tam było dużo... no po prostu założyłem z góry, że jest tak samo. I nie jestem pewien, czy to było dobre założenie, ale kiedy po tych dwóch godzinach (a mniej więcej tyle mi zajęło zapacianie fugą całości) zacząłem fugę gąbkować, mało mnie szlag nie trafił. To już nie było tak, jak przy Atlasie, który po tych dwóch godzinach wystarczyło gąbką lekko przejechać i się pięknie ściągał. Tu trzeba było TRZEĆ!!!

I dotarłem, ale, jak pisałem, ręce mnie w tej chwili w zasadzie odpadli (i nie, proszę nie wnikać, czym niniejszy tekst piszę, współczesna technika daje tu wiele możliwości), a jakie jutro będę miał zakwasy, mogę tylko podejrzewać...

Łazienka po dotarciu na czysto:

 

I zbliżenie na właściwie już skończone okno, brakuje tylko parapetu (w związku z czym i fuga pod listwą niepouzupełniana, to nie jest fuszerka):



Oczywiście między glazurę a okno pójdzie silikon. Albo akryl, nie wiem jeszcze, co będzie lepsze do kontaktu z drewnem.

Na koniec roboty,w zasadzie padając na pysk, stwierdziłem, że w nagrodę przymierzę sobie przycisk. Do spłuczki.

Tadaaam!:



Na zdjęciu można się dopatrzeć pękniętej płytki. Pękło się jej przy wycinaniu dziury na gównociąg, a ponieważ to i tak się w całości schowa pod kiblem, stwierdziłem, że chrzanię, nie będę wycinał nowej, przykleiłem taką pękniętą. Pod listwą narożnikową również nie ma fugi, będzie silikon w kolorze fugi.
Przycisk póki co jeszcze dziewiczy, nie wymermolony paluchami, pięknie się w nim wszystko odbija. Na zdjęciu powyżej odbija się konkretnie podejście wody do natrysku, a na zdjęciu poniżej - niżej podpisany  :smile: 



I tyle na dziś, bo naprawdę mnie ręce odpadli, a bez rąk się trochę jednak ciężko pisze. W klawisze trudno trafić, literówek dużo, no trudno jest...

J.

----------


## compi

Więcej tego nie rób i nie machaj całości. Leć fragmentami. Zafuguj pacą gumową i gdy zobaczysz, że się robi suchy nalot na płytkach przemywaj. Gdybyś to samo co dzisiaj zrobił z Mapei Ultracolor(bez plusa) już byś raczej tej fugi normalnie niedoszorował. Ciesz się, że to nie chropowata podłoga imitująca drewno. Byłoby na prawdę kiepsko. Resztki fugi powinieneś domyć wodą z octem lub samym octem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Na przyszłość będę mądrzejszy. Przyszłość co prawda odległa, bo dwie pozostałe łazienki będą robione... uuuuchuchuuuuu..... kiedyś. Ale dzięki za radę.

J.

----------


## Tom Bor

zupełnie wyjątkowy ten twój WYJĄTEK...łazieneczka coraz piękniejsza

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jacku ! Najlepiej fugę rozprowadza się gumową wykładziną stosowaną kiedyś na podstacjach energetycznych. Jest szalenie elastyczna i można ja dociąć do wielkości ręki. Łatwo ja się myje po pracy.

----------


## buzzer11

> Jacku !


 Chyba Jarku miało być  :wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzysztof5426

Przepraszam. Włączyłem automatyczną korektę.  Pisałem inny tekst.
 Najwyraźniej dla tej cholery nie ma imienia* Jarek*

----------


## Jarek.P

Do rozprowadzania fugi mam pacę z gumową podeszwą i tym mi się bardzo dobrze pracuje, nic lepszego mi nie potrzeba, niemniej dzięki za porady  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zupełnie niezauważenie przeleciał nam przedwczoraj dość ważny jubileusz. Konkretnie: druga rocznica "Dnia W", inaczej zwanego "pierwszym wbiciem szpadla". W intencji budowy rzecz jasna, bo wcześniej szpadle były w nasz grunt wbijane nieraz, a to amatorskie badania hydrogeologoczne robilim, a to drzewka sadzilim... no kopało się trochę.

Równo dwa lata temu jednak na naszą budowę wjechał ten oto szaleniec:



A zaraz potem się zaczęło:

















A wszystko zaczęło się od marzeń. Przelewanych najpierw na papier (i mniejsza o to, że wirtualny), potem... wizualizowanych jak się tylko dało  :smile: 



I szczerze mówiąc sam sobie nie wierzę, że to już, stoi i w zasadzie ostatnie tygodnie (no dobra... miesiące) odliczamy przed przeprowadzką. Przez te dwa lata wydarzyło się u nas bardzo dużo, prócz samej budowy skumulowało się całe mnóstwo rzeczy wielkich i ważnych, zarówno radosnych (narodziny drugiego dziecka), jak i smutnych (śmierć mojej Mamy), ogromne mnóstwo drobiazgów może nie tak grubego kalibru, ale również dokładających się do całokształtu, pokrótce mogę wymienić sprawy takie, jak choroby dzieci, zwolnienie mnie z pracy w wyniku "redukcji etatów" przez pracodawcę, u którego przepracowałem kilkanaście lat (i nieważne, że po miesiącu zostałem przyjęty z powrotem, niesmak pozostał), czy choćby niekończące się problemy a to z kredytem, a to z samochodem. 
Generalnie mówiąc - wszyscy chyba budujący znają stare przysłowie, że pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela, a trzeci dla siebie. Może to i prawda, bo jest całe mnóstwo rzeczy, które, gdybym miał tą budowę zacząć od nowa, zrobiłbym inaczej. Ale, kurcze, sęk w tym, że drugi raz już bym chyba nie dał rady. O trzecim nie wspominając. 

W każdym razie, z widniejącego pod każdym moim postem motta "Zasadzić dom, spłodzić drzewo i wybudować syna... czy jakoś tak..." zrealizowane jest wszystko i to w minimum 200%.
Drzewo zasadzone. Całe mnóstwo drzew. W tym trzy przed domem. Więc 300% normy jak obszył jest!
Dom zbudowany. I każda jedna ekipa, która przy jego powstawaniu uczestniczyła, powtarzała (niezależnie od pozostałych): "panie, ten dom, to jak trzy normalne". Mówili tak murarze, cieśle, dekarze, tynkarze, styropianiarze i na koniec poddaszowcy. Również jakby nie patrzeć 300% normy!
Synowie... no kurcze, dwaj są. I mają być dwaj! Trzeciego pokoju dziecinnego nie przewidzieliśmy!

I na tym zakończę podsumowanie, a wszystkim czytelnikom naszego Dziennika, życzę Wesołych Świąt, Smacznego Jajka i żeby wam noworobione instalacje nigdy śmigusa-dyngusa nie zrobiły  :smile: 

J.

----------


## cronin

Radosnych, pogodnych Świąt WielkiejNocy
życzy Cronin z Rodzinką
ps. i wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji dwóch latek na placu boju  :smile:

----------


## Pawlo111

*My Jarku Tobie Twojej rodzinie i wszystkim Czytelnikom Najzabawniejszego Dziennika Budowy Na świecie 
Życzymy wszystkiego co najlepsze oraz szybkiego Zakończenia budowy i oby to była jednak ta ostatnia dla siebie*


Kasia i Paweł

----------


## BasH

Wszelkiej pomyślności i zdrowia - pozdrawiam(y).

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękiję Wam za życzenia  :smile: 

A kontynuując wcześniejsze, odrobinkę na chybcika napisane podsumowanie dwóch lat spędzonych na budowie - przedstawiłem krótką historię powstawania samego domu, to co jednak było widać na zdjęciach, to dzieło ekip. Pora na podsumowanie tego, co powstało "temi rencami"  :smile: 

Zaczęło się odrobinę przed dniem "W", od takiej oto eleganckiej skrzyneczki (która notabene jest na sprzedaż, gdyby ktoś chciał... nawet z autografem mogę sprzedać  :wink:  )



Niemal równo z erbetką na placu budowy pojawiła się studnia. 



Ta akurat nie została zrobiona "temi rencami", jedyne, co "te rence" z jej powstaniem miały wspólnego, to wręczenie w odpowiednim momencie stosownie grubego pliku stuzłotówek. Z perspektywy zresztą oceniam ten plik jako niepotrzebnie tak gruby. Chcieliśmy mieć porządną studnię i za taką zapłaciliśmy, podczas gdy wystarczyłaby nam połowę tańsza "szpilka". Woda w naszym rejonie i tak nie nadaje się do niczego (pisałem już kiedyś, że nalana do szklanki i odstawiona na pół godziny zaczyna przypominać coś pośredniego między moczem a coca-colą, a zawarte w niej mangan i żelazo pukają pospołu w szklankę od wewnątrz i pytają grzecznie, czy mogą na spacer), do celów ogródkowych superstudnia po prostu jest zbędna. No, ale szastanie pieniędzmi na początku budowy, to jak obecnie już wiem, jest typowy błąd budujących po raz pierwszy.

Kiedy tylko powstały fundamenty, trzeba było się zająć pierwszą instalacją z prawdziwego zdarzenia - kanalizacją poziomu zero. Małżonka trochę tutaj oponowała, sugerowała wzięcie do tego fachowca, bo to będzie zakryte, bez możliwości poprawki. Na początku przyznawałem jej rację, ale potem, chodząc po budowie sąsiada i widząc, jak kanalizę poziomu zero zrobili mu fachowcy, stwierdziłem, że ja chyba za taką "fachowość" pożal się Boże dziękuję, ja wolę zrobić amatorsko, ale dobrze.
I robiłem. Trzeba było zacząć od lekkich poprawek przepustów w ściankach fundamentowych, bo murarze się nie popisali:



Ale potem już szło równo (peszel wzdłuż rury położony został z myślą o czujniku poziomu zawartości w szambie, teraz nim chyba pójdzie zasilanie przepompowni. Tak czy tak PRZYDA SIĘ, polecam!):



Kiedy tylko dom już stał w formie SSO, kanalizacja poszła w górę:



Pojawił się też pierwszy, nasz własny, zbudowany w Naszym Domu "kącik cichej zadumy"



Co prawda jego instalacja była związana z dramatycznymi wydarzeniami:



Ale w końcu się udała! I służył dzielnie do całkiem niedawna. Ja tymczasem poszedłem za ciosem i rozszerzyłem zakres kompetencji o zgrzewanie rur PP. Zacząłem od egzaminu czeladniczego:



A uwierzywszy we własne siły, zacząłem tworzyć takie oto cuda:



Upewniwszy się jeszcze tylko, czy wszystko aby na pewno jest szczelne:



Przesiadłem się na elektrykę. Ponad 3km przewodów do położenia na ściany czekać bowiem nie mogło, tynkarze już na progu tupali (wtedy właśnie mój pracodawca wręczył mi papierek z podziękowaniem za dotychczasową pracę. I paradoksalnie - gdyby nie to, nie wiem, jak bym te instalacje zdążył zrobić...). Kładłem więc:



Tak, wiem, że brzydko i że odstaje. Zimą, przy trzaskającym mrozie te akurat odcinki robiłem, przewody były sztywne i za diabła się nie układały, przed tynkami potem to gluegunem podklejałem na równo.
Prócz normalnych przewodów energetycznych położyłem też odrobinkę niskonapięciowych. Ot troszeczkę, tak, żeby na alarm starczyło, na jakiś komputer tu i ówdzie i już zupełnie odrobinkę do własnych zabaw w dom inteligentny i takie tam. Naprawdę nie ma nawet o czym mówić...



(dla pełnej jasności - ta szpuleczka ze zdjęcia to mniej niż 1/3 tego, co zużyłem...)
Potem były tynki. 
A zaraz potem - izolacje poziome. Tu wielką pomocą przysłużył mi się mój Brat, któremu niniejszym jeszcze raz dziekuję!



Na zdjęciu widać jeszcze rurę od odkurzacza centralnego, który rzecz jasna również u nas będzie. Jego instalacja jest jednak na tyle prosta, że nie warta osobnego rozwodzenia się.
Dom nasz również pod względem instalacyjnym jest dość nietypowy, posiada bowiem szacht instalacyjny z prawdziweg zdarzenia. A w nim - drabinki kablowe z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Dane jako bajer i pofolgowanie własnym zboczenim zawodowym, a tymczasem zapełniły się do pełna. Nie wiem, ta odrobinka przewodów, o których akapit wyżej wspominałem spuchła, czy cóś...





Następni w kolejce byli specjaliści od CO. Samodzielnego zbudowania kotłowni się nie podjąłem, a na instalację obwodów CO najzwyczajniej w świecie brakło mi czasu, bowiem w międzyczasie zostałem na powrót przyjęty do pracy. Trzeba się było zatem zdać na fachowców, którzy mieli tą wielką zaletę, że przyszli w pięciu i całośc instalacji CO, która mi pewnie zajęłaby z tydzień, machnęli w jeden dzień, nawet kończąc przed czasem.



I tu przyszły wylewki, a zaraz potem okna. A my, tym samym, mogliśmy wreszcie poczuć się bardziej "jak w domu" niż "jak na budowie"  :smile: 



*CDN*

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kontynuując:
Ponieważ również od zewnątrz pojawił nam się w międzyczasie pokazywany w pierwszym podsumowaniu zaczątek elewacji, z żoną zaczęliśmy się powoli przyzwyczajać do myśli, że nie jeździmy już "na budowę", tylko do "nowego domu". A w tymże nowym domu zaczęła się wykończeniówka na całego.
Ot, np. uruchomiłem instalację elektryczną:



Zacząłem również stawiać moje ulubione miejsce w domu (zaraz po warsztacie), jakim będzie "serwerownia". Zabudowana w racku kalibru, którym niejedna firma nie może się pochwalić  :wink: 



Ponieważ szła zima, a te, za sprawą Globalnego Ocieplenia stały się u nas na powrót takie, jak przed laty, znaczy mroźne i śnieżne, należało uruchomić instalację CO. Powstała więc kotłownia (fachowcy zrobili):





Oraz zawisły grzejniki, już "temi rencami". A takie oto urządzenie zaczęło śnić mi się po nocach i powodować codwumiesięczne wypadanie włosów i problemy trawienne wynikające ze stresu pt.: "ile tym razem przyjdzie do zapłacenia".



I najważniejsza z prac wykończeniowych - malowanie! To cały czas jest w toku, niemniej już z 50% załatwione. Dominującym kolorem u nas stał się dzięki temu... nie, właśnie, że nie, wcale nie żółty! Bo on w jednych pomieszczeniach jest brzoskwiniowy, w innych miodowy, w jeszcze innych.... jakiśtam! Się nie znam. Żona jak się odezwie, to może napisze, ona będzie wiedzieć.



Parapety, framugi - wszystko amatorsko lakierowane, a z efektów jestem szczerze mówiąc dumny, bowiem po pierwszych niedoróbkach, zacząłem produkować powłoki jak z komory lakierniczej.



Kolor lakierobejcy też udało nam się dobrać tak, że parapet niemal nie różni się od okien:



I wreszcie łazienki. Jedna już w stanie mocno zaawansowanym:



Pozostałe sobie jeszcze trochę poczekają.

I to w zasadzie tyle na dziś. Właściwie mógłbym tak jeszcze długo, wklejać kolejne zdjęcia, chwalić się tym, co zostało zrobione, spowiadać się z tego, co zostało spieprzone, ale w rezultacie wyszłaby mi epistoła nieznacznie jedynie krótsza od całego tego dziennika. Ogólnie mówiąc, budowa domu to... to jest wielka rzecz. Największa epopeja, jaka mi/nam się trafiła w życiu i mam nadzieję, że jednocześnie ostatnia taka. Być może któreś z naszych dzieci kiedyśtam zacznie budować dla siebie, z chęcią wtedy pomogę (jeśli będę w stanie), ale drugi raz budować samemu - o nieeeeee.... 
I dla jasności - nie, nie żałuję. Ostatnie dwa lata były dla mnie najtrudniejszym okresem w życiu, przede wszystkim właśnie za sprawą budowy (choć niestety nie tylko, jak pisałem wcześniej, na ten okres skumulowało się parę innych, momentami również bardzo trudnych historii), wspominam je jednak jednocześnie jako coś arcyciężkiego, ale i wspaniałego. Bo dało się! Zbudowaliśmy! Daliśmy radę! Stoi!
Tu wypada mi dygresję wstawić - tak naprawdę, to jeszcze nie zbudowaliśmy, cała masa rzeczy jest jeszcze do zrobienia, budynek nie jest jeszcze oddany formalnie i może nie powinienem o tym procesie pisać tak, jakby już został zakończony, choćby dlatego, żeby nie zapeszyć. Ale... z drugiej strony, to już naprawdę końcówka, gdyby nam nawet z jakichkolwiek losowych przyczyn przyszło się przeprowadzić już dziś, teraz, zaraz, byłoby to może trochę kłopotliwe, ale jak najbardziej realne i nawet nie takie trudne. Tak więc, z okazji jubileuszu, pozwolę sobie na takie małe naciągactwo  :smile: 

Co mogę jeszcze napisać innym, zwłaszcza początkującym?

1) ostrożnie podchodzić do wszelkich szacunków. Zarówno kosztów jak i ilości. Ale zwłaszcza tych kosztowych. One są oczywiście niezbędne i zawsze się takie szacunki robi. Zaczyna się od pytań "czy xxx złotych wystarczy na budowę yyym2 domu". Potem jest etap: "Wujka Kazka sąsiadowi koszt budowy wyszedł na 2000PLN/m2, to ja też za tyle dam radę, a że mnie w składzie rabat obiecali, to na pewno zbuduję nawet taniej!", na końcu szacuje się wreszcie konkretne roboty za konkretne stawki. I tu, z własnego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć jedno: do wszystkich tych szacunków należy dodawać duży margines. Bo na pewno wyjdzie więcej. Nie ma innej możliwości. *Wyjdzie tym więcej "więcej", im mniej doświadczeni jesteśmy.* Wręcz gotów byłbym podać to w formie zasady: *wszelakie oczekiwane koszty należy pomnożyć przez współczynnik niedoświadczenia, wynoszący od mniej więcej x1,5 dla osób regularnie czytających muratora i wiedzących, czego się po budowie spodziewać, do nawet x3 dla osób totalnie zielonych.* Nie, naprawdę nie przesadzam. ten współczynnik może być mniejszy przy konkretnych robotach, ale jak się podliczy cały, duży etap budowy, zsumuje nie tylko wydatki spodziewane, ale wszystkie "a tu trzeba dysperbit dokupić, bo brakło", to tak właśnie wyjdzie.

1a) jak już przy kosztach jestem - *oszczędzać, oszczędzać i jeszcze raz oszczędzać.* Zwłaszcza na początku. Początki bowiem są trudne. Zwykle budujący mają wtedy kuuupe kasy, a to ze środków własnych, a to z przyznanego właśnie kredytu w kwocie, która jeszcze do niedawna wydawała się czystą abstrakcją, a teraz jest na wyciągnięcie ręki gotowa do wydania. Szasta się wtedy, a to na lepsze pustaki, a to "a masz tu pan tysiąc więcej, ale tego chudziaka zrób pan z lepszego betonu". A potem się płacze, że na drzwi wewnętrzne brakło.* Bo braknie. Na 100% braknie, ile kasy by się nie miało.* Jak się ma dużo, to się wydaje dużo, jak się ma mało, wydaje się mało, ale ile by się nie miało (pomijam oczywiście przypadki szczególne, bo takich chyba nie ma za dużo), wyda się w trakcie budowy wszystko, co do grosza. *A w tym momencie zwykle wychodzą też, czające się do tej pory za węgłem i szczerzące zębiska z niecierpliwości tzw "wydatki nieoczekiwane". Czają się, rechocąc złowrogo, a jak tylko zobaczą pustki w portfelu, to wyskakują i cap zębiskami za dupę...*
A to dziecko zachoruje i ma się do wyboru chora kasa i najbliższy termin zabiegu (pilnego i do zrobienia na już) za półtora roku albo zabieg prywatny za pierdylion złotych, a to uliczna latarnia się samochodowi pod koła rzuci, a to gmina złośliwie kanalizację zacznie w drodze robić...

2) *nigdy nie polegać na "a to prosta robota jest, to w jeden dzień się zrobi"*. Bo albo robota się okaże nie taka prosta, albo czegoś niezbędnego braknie, albo, jeśli nawet wszystko będzie OK, wydarzy się coś zupełnie niezwiązanego z budową, co nas odciągnie. I w rezultacie czasu braknie.

3) Niejaki Dzierżyński, Feliks, w przerwach między mordowaniem a torturowaniem mawiał *"Ufaj i kontroluj"*. To bardzo dobra zasada. Niezbędna wręcz przy pracy z ekipami, ale i do samego siebie warto ją czasem stosować.

4) *Nie porywać się z motyką na słońce*. Dobrze przemyśleć wybór projektu, jego wielkość, warto przed ostatecznym wyborem również go omówić z fachowcami, popytać, co o nim sądzą. Wybrać jakiś złoty środek między pałacem marzeń, a malutką prostopadłościenną stodołą, z dwuspadowym dachem i bez żadnych elementów wystających z elewacji "bo to podraża".
My oczywiście mamy najwspanialszy dom pod słońcem, ale gdybyśmy mieli zaczynać od zera, chyba bym jednak wymógł na małżonce zaprojektowanie czegoś odrobinę mniejszego i z troszkę prostszą konstrukcją. Choćby po to, żeby wspominany wyżej licznik gazowy się zimą odrobinkę wolniej obracał...

I tyle na razie. Dziennik oczywiście będzie nadal kontynuowany, jeszcze trochę do zrobienia (i opisania) zostało  :smile: 
A kończąc niniejszym to długawe podsumowanie chciałbym jeszcze podziękować wszystkim czytelnikom za cierpliwość w lekturze i wszystkie miłe słowa, jakie otrzymuję, zarówno tu w komentarzach, jak i na priv  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pojechaliśmy dziś na budowę całą rodziną. W związku z czym prócz czysto roboczych spraw pojawiło się kilka pobocznych.

Ot choćby nasz pokój gościnny, z racji tymczasowego umeblowania, przekwalifikowany chwilowo na pokój dziecinny. Postawiliśmy tam już jakiś czas temu staruszka peceta, wraz z jeszcze starszym monitorem (notabene - monitor małżonki, swego czasu kupiony na kredyt za ciężkie pieniądze specjalnie do autocadowych zastosowań, obecnie, jak z allegro nam wyszło, realna jego wartość zawiera się między +20zł a -20zł, czyli między znalezieniem jelenia, który da za toto 20zł, a uproszeniem kogoś, żeby za dwie dychy wyniósł to ciężkie jak licho dziadostwo na śmietnik). I dziś stwierdziłem, że włączę tego peceta Wyjątkowi, to sobie pogra w coś i nie będzie pod nogami się kręcił. Ale nie chciałem już motać przedłużaczy, postanowiłem założyć gniazdko, żeby było już na ładnie.
I zakładam gniazdko, zakładam, całą baterię gniazdek, bo to podbiurkowa szyna ma być docelowo, założywszy sprawdzam obecność napięcia i... i nic. Dupa.
Szybki rachunek sumienia i bingo, przypomniałem sobie! To gniazdko jest ostatnie w łańcuchu na tym obwodzie, trzeba założyć wcześniejsze gniazdko. Założyłem więc wcześniejsze. I znów sprawdzam obecność napięcia i znów dupa blada. Pokląłem sobie soczyście, znów podumałem i przypomniałem sobie o jeszcze jednym gniazdku po drodze...

Zabranie rodziny na budowę miało w każdym razie swoje wielkie plusy. Ot choćby taki obiad. Już nie "makaron w sosie serowo-śmietanowym" Knorra, popijany piwem, tylko, o, proszę bardzo:



na zdjęciu kącik "herbaciany" naszej sypialni, jeszcze niepomalowany, za to już z firankami w oknach  :big grin:  
A piwo było swoją drogą, wiadomo, piwo przy robocie rzecz niezbędna!

No i sam Wyjątek mnie dziś zastrzelił. Za tynkowanie kolejnego glifu się biorąc, odbyłem z nim (z Wyjątkiem, nie z glifem) minidialog:
- Tataaa??? 
- eee?
- a co ty robisz?
- niic, idź do mamy!
- a dlaczego nic?
- dlatego, idź do mamy!
- ale co to jest? - tu wskazał wiaderko ze świeżo rozrobionym tynkiem
- tynk, cicho, idź do mamy!
*- będziesz się bawił w tynkarza?*
I tu właśnie umarłem  :smile: 

A nawiasem mówiąc dziecko przejawia nieprzeciętne talenty glazurnicze. Odpady płytek tnie na maszynce już jak stary glazurnik i nie ważne, że tnie je w sposób całkowicie przypadkowy, liczy się technika cięcia, a ta jest (po paru niepowodzeniach i jednym przytrzaśniętym już jakiś czas temu paluchu) perfekcyjna, a mało tego, dziś zaczął się objawiać jego talent w układaniu mozaiki. O, prosze bardzo, całkowicie spontanicznie wykonana praca Wyjątka z tego, co znalazł na podłodze:



A co ja zrobiłem?
Nakleiłem wreszcie opisówki w rozdzielni, bowiem w miarę rozrastania się instalacji coraz częściej miałem problem z doliczeniem się, za który hebel należy pociągnąć, a którego nie dotykać. Nie chciało mi się i nie chciało, ale ponieważ w końcu udało mi się rozmrozić na skutek takiej pomyłki lodówkę, opisówki w końcu nakleiłem:



I łazienkę dalej rzeźbiłem. Brodzik już osadzony. Niestety nie przyszło mi do głowy zrobić malowniczą fotkę przedstawiającą półtora opakowania pianki poliuretanowej wypsikanej na podłogę, mam tylko już efekt końcowy (na dziś) - brodzik ustawiony, z podłączoną kanalizą i nawalonym nań dociążeniem, żeby przez noc rozprężająca się pianka nie wypchła brodzika za drzwi dajmy na to  :wink: 



Ściana wokół brodzika pokryta folią w płynie, dojdą tam oczywiście płytki, a na styku z brodzikiem pójdą listwy na silikonie, zastanawiam się jednak, co dać pomiędzy brodzik a ścianę, w te wąskie szpary. Nic? Zaprawę z wodouszczelniaczem (mam akurat jakiegoś hydrostopa)? Silikon (parę opakowań by tam weszło, trochę mi się nie widzi...)? czy może upchać tam i ubić jakieś folie itp. a zasilikonić po wierzchu jedynie?
No i zostaje jeszcze do dorobienia 10cm półka pomiędzy prawym końcem brodzika a prawą ścianą. Muszę czymś ten brodzik przedłużyć krótko mówiąc do szerokości pomieszczenia. Podmuruję coś z cegieł, na wierzch pójdzie glazura, zastanawia mnie jednak styk płasko kładzionej płytki z brodzikiem. Tylko silikon? Czy są jakieś systemowe listwy do takich połączeń?

I wreszcie: ŚWIĘTO!!! Kiiibeeeel mamy !!!!!
Założyłem. Ku zachwytowi wszystkich, od czasu demontażu kibla tymczasowego skazanych na latanie pod drzewko, korzystanie z wiaderka, bądź wstrzymywanie do czasu powrotu w cywilizowane warunki.
Założywszy wszystkie niezbędne rurki i podkleiwszy niestety na tym kawałku cokół (niestety, bo generalnie cokół powinienem kleić już po podłodze):



Nasadziłem na docelowe miejsce kibelek, przykręciłem i nawet założyłem deskę. O, proszę bardzo, czyż to nie jest czysta sublimacja piękna, odlana w ceramice, wykończona polewą i udekorowana dodatkami?  :wink: 



(na prawo widać bidettę, cały czas w osłonie ochronnej, nie zdejmuję jej jeszcze, bo po co?)
I jest, działa, wreszcie na powrót można... jak cywilizowany człowiek. Wyjątek tak się przejął sprawą, że jakiegoś moczopędu w rezultacie dostał  :smile: 

No i... jak wykańczać, to wykańczać, oświetlenie punktowe nad lustrem założyłem:



Na prawo widać niedokończony słupek zabudowy, bowiem tam cały czas problem jest z wentylacją, a konkretnie z kupnem kratki. A dopiero, jak będzie kratka, będzie wiadomo, jaką dziurę w glazurze i GK wyciąć, wtedy też dopiero będzie to można skończyć.
A lampka - świeci. I nadaje nowego kolorytu łazience. Z braku lustra co prawda, póki co musi wystarczyć mój autoportret, ale... nie od razu Dom w Lesie zbudowano!



Ciąg dalszy już niedługo.

J.

----------


## compi

Szkoda, że brodzika nie odznaczyłeś na podłodze i ścianie(tu minus górna pozioma płytka) i nie wyjąłeś spowrotem. Wkleiłbyś tam coś dociętego np z gazobetonu, pociągnął klejem, a potem folią czy czym tam masz na budowie. Dopiero wtedy montaż brodzika byłby właściwy. Teraz chyba warto taki kawałek dociąć, ładnie wyszpachlować klejem i hydrystopem i dokleić. 
Mógłbyś podać cenę bidety? Miałem ten luksus montować, ale jakoś nie było czasu szukać dobrej oferty.

----------


## Jarek.P

O ile dobrze rozumiem, o czym piszesz - robota byłaby zegarmistrzowska (musialbym z siporka wycinać kliny 8cm wysokie i centymetr grube u podstawy) i miałbym duży problem z wstawieniem brodzika na miejsce - on tam jest dość ściśle pasowany między ścianę z oknem, a zabudowę kibla i i tak wchodzi ledwie ledwie, a już grubość płytek naklejonych wyżej jest przeszkodą. Chyba jednak wolę coś wklejać teraz, od góry, ale nie wyobrażam sobie robic to z preparowanego siporka. Szczerze mówiac najbardziej podoba mi się pomysł z upchnięciem tam czegoś nienasiąkliwego i pokryciem sikikonem od góry. To i tak przykryje listwą, nie musi być ładne, chodzi jedynie o barierę p/ko wilgoci.

Bidetta jest firmy Tres, a kosztowała 425PLN.

J.

----------


## compi

To wsuń jakiś styrodur czy cóś.... Na bidetę jednak mnie chyba nie stać.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - ten temat już pozamiatany  :smile: 

Dzień Święty Święcić - jak powiada Pismo. A ponieważ dziś Międzynarodowe Święto Klasy Robotniczej, krócej zwane Świętem Pracy, to i jak je miałem święcić, jak nie pracą właśnie? No jak?

Dużo się co prawda nie naświętowałem, bowiem inne niedzielne plany w postaci Teściowej czekającej z obiadem w kolejce stały, ale m.in. zamknąłem sprawę tego uszczelnienia.
Została mi po wylewkarzach zapomniana przez nich (z własnym materiałem byli umówieni) rolka pianki dylatacyjnej. No więc w tą szparę utkałem tej gąbki, ile wlazło, dopychając ją i ubijając za pomocą szpachelki. Sama ściana - przypominam - dwukrotnie malowana folią w płynie. Na to poszedł silikon, dość grubą warstwą, dopełniając szparę na równo z brodzikiem. Na ten silikon położyłem jeszcze dodatkowo wałek z silikonu i wepchnąłem na to listwę narożnikową. I mam wrażenie, że prędzej ten brodzik pęknie kiedyś, TFU TFU TFU, niż to się rozszczelni!



Wyjątek natomiast tak się przejął kwestią szczelności i tego, żeby woda z kąpieli za brodzik nie wpływała, że po długim tłumaczeniu, o co chodzi, postanowił, jak się potem okazało, dodać coś od siebe. Konkretnie - warstwę asfaltu  :wink:  I słusznie. Silikony, pianki, sranki - to wszystko to półśrodki są. Asfalt - to jest dopiero uszczelniacz!

Z drugiej strony brodzika, jak pisałem, potrzebne było jego przedłużenie. Tu niezastąpiony okazał się poniewierający się na budowie bloczek siporka:



Na siporek pójdą płytki. Oczywiście z lekkim spadkiem w stronę brodzika, ale tu znów się robi problem - co na styku?

- Jeśli to zrobię normalnie, płytki na jednym poziomie z wierzchem brodzika, na styku zrobi się wklęsły kanalik, którego jednym bokiem będzie obły brzeg płytki, drugim - brzeg brodzika. Kanał, którym cała woda będzie płynąć na podłogę. 
- jeśli podniosę płytkę i ją nadrzucę nad brodzik, tworząc coś w stylu stopnia, gospodarka wodna będzie idealna, ale całość będzie wyła do księzyca swoją paskudnością
- jeśli kanał wspomniany w pierwszej wersji zaciągnę silikonem na równo, to w rezultacie uzyskam centymetrowej szerokości fugę silikonową, ani to ładne nie będzie, ani trwałe.
- najbardziej w sumie do mnie przemawia pomysł z wstawieniem tam jakiegoś specjalistycznego profila o przekroju w kształcie litery T, który stworzy co prawda wypukłą barierę dla spływu wody, ale będzie już można tym spływem pokierować, choćby robiąc przy ścianie przerwę dla odpływu wody. Problem tylko jest taki, że takiego profilu jeszcze nie widziałem...

Eeechhhh, kiedyś wstawiało się do łazienki wannę żeliwną, jej obudowanie płytą pilśniową pomalowaną farbą olejną to już było wykończenie wyższej klasy ( o enerdowskich panelach z tłoczonego PCV udających glazurę nawet nie wspominam) i było! 

Małżonka moja natomiast zaczęła zagospodarowywać wnętrza. O, proszę, jedno z wnętrz widziane od zewnątrz (edit: mało widać na zdjęciu, więc dopowiem, że chodzi o okna wykusza na poddaszu i widoczne zza szyb firanki-zazdrostki):



J.

----------


## compi

Zerknij na listwę zakańczającą płytkę, najlepiej jej oryginalny koniec, w kształcie L z malutkim haczykiem. Ja używam aliminiowych. Wtedy tę poziomą beżową listwę kończysz na tej elce. Płytki poziome klejone do ytonga w takim przypadku raczej na bank będą wystawały lekko ponad poziom brodzika. Inaczej się chyba nie da, chyba że mozaikę zastosujesz, wtedy spadki optycznie można zgubić. http://www.cezar.eu/?str=4&n=1&p=6

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - o ile dobrze rozumiem, co proponujesz, byłby to bardzo dobry pomysł. Listwę taką mam nawet w zapasie, spróbuję to przymierzyć.

Dziś... był ciężki dzień. Dla wszystkich. Wzięliśmy się za robotę równo, bez wyjątku, łącznie z moim Bratem, który przyjechał do pomocy i zaczął nam porządkować teren wokół domu (wreszcie...). Resztki desek szalunkowych trafiły na jedną stertę, gałęzie z lasu i ze  ściętych drzew na drugą stertę (ogniska nie paliliśmy z troski o sąsiadów, tego wyszła straszna kupa, a wiatr prosto w ich okna wiał), a ogólne śmieci i sterty przegnitego igliwia spod tych stosów - do kontenera. I tu własnie Brat miał dzielnego pomocnika, który uwijał się ile sił i pracował całkowicie samodzielnie:







Z rozładunkiem co prawda trochę nie szło zbyt sprawnie, logistyka zawiodła - ani rampy najazdowej, ani żadnego przenośnika, trzeba było ręcznie, ale jak widać - poradził sobie. I to nie była ta jedna taczka, ileś rund gość zrobił  :big grin: 

Młodsza latorośl z kolei pilnowała moją małżonkę przy malowaniu naszej garderoby:



Zainteresowanym śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami, że to, co żona moja ma na głowie nie jest wbrew pozorom garnkiem ani durszlakiem, nie jest to również kask motocyklowy marki "orzech". Jest to zwyczajna chustka zawiązana na głowie celem ochrony przed farbą, tylko tak jakoś na fotografii wyszła  :wink: 

No i łazienka - o tu, to dziś się działo duuużo.
Zaczęło się od brodzika - uzupełniałem płytki cokołowe wokół niego. Wczoraj pokazywałem wklejone na silikon listwy narożnikowe, dziś w nich osadzałem płytki, przy czym ich dół we wspomnianą listwę wklejałem również na silikon:



Obleciawszy w ten sposób brodzik, zająłem się jego górnymi partiami. Listwa mocująca szybę:



Futryna widoczna na zdjęciu jest tymczasowa. Garb na moich plecach mam nadzieję też jest tymczasowy. Grzejnik niewidoczny na zdjęciu, a jedynie zapowiadany przez rurki - też jak najbardziej jest to stan tymczasowy. Ogólnie, takich stanów tymczasowych jest u nas jeszcze duuuuuużoooooooo..... echo... echo.... 

Następna przyszła bateria prysznicowa. Choć w sumie, powinienem o niej pisząc używać nazwy Bateria. A złośliwe bydle... 
Wkręciłem mimośrody, ustawiłem poziomo, przykręciłem baterię, żona akurat weszła i mówi: "krzywo!". Przykładam poziomicę, sprawdzam - no faktycznie krzywo. Demontuję, poprawiam mimośród, który się skrzywił przy dokręcaniu nakrętki, zakładam baterię - znów krzywo. Potem było już prosto, ale za to, gdzieś spod rozetki wylazł kawałeczek brzegu dziury w płytce. Potem, po przekręceniu mimośrodów w drugą stronę okazało się, że rozetki odstają u dołu od ściany (a pancerne, nie poddawały się nic a nic. Tanie blaszane gówienka przynajmniej są trochę elastyczne i zawsze się ułożą). Wreszcie po licznych próbach i dziesiątkach odkręcań i przykręcań Baterii osiągnęliśmy jakiś kompromis - rozetki dolegają, krawędź płytki widac spod jednej jedynie minimalnie i jest przy tym poziomo. 
Teraz przyszła pora na górę Baterii. Zmontowałem, założyłem, spojrzałem na swoje dzieło.... spojrzałem jeszcze raz, zadarłszy wyżej głowę, patrzę patrzę, a tam heeet, heeet, gdzieś wysoookooo w góóóóuóóórzeee, między chmurkami i ptakami przelatującymi wiiidaaać deszczooownię.

No kuurcze! Ponad rok temu, robiąc hydraulikę szukałem, pytałem (m.in. na forum muratora), na jakiej wysokości robić podejścia pod natrysk. Wyszło mi wtedy z poszukiwań, że normatyw mówi: 110-150cm, ale raczej bliżej tego dolnego wymiaru się robi. Ponieważ wtedy miał być głęboki brodzik, zrobiłem na 130cm od poziomu gleby, co przy wysokim brodziku dałoby jakies 110cm od dna. Przy obecnym jest równe 120. I deszczownia wypada na takiej wysokości, że ręką się do niej już nie sięgnie...



Na zdjęciu widać i deszczownię i poziom, do którego będzie sięgać szyba zabudowy brodzika - tu też się obawiam, czy deszczownia nie "przesika" aby na boki przez burtę tej zabudowy, jutro to sprawdzę. 
Pierwszy dzisiejszy pomysł - zdemontować cholerstwo w cholerę, wziąć młotowiertarkę, założyć mesla, rozpruć cztery płytki, skrócić rurki, zgrzać na nowo 20cm niżej (żona chciała nawet 30cm niżej). I już nawet łapałem za tą młotowiertarkę, ale tak wściekły byłem, że mi wszystko z rąk zaczęło lecieć, więc dałem spokój, zająłem się robotą mniej wymagającą umysłowo, bardziej wskazaną dla dyszącego wściekłością furiata z parą buchającą uszami.
I może dobrze, bo siadłszy wieczorem przy komputerze zacząłem szukać. I w jakichś poradach Leroja znalazłem, że optymalna wysokość instalacji deszczownicy to 220cm od dna. U nas jest 230cm od dna. Raptem 10cm za wysoko. Więc może będzie dobrze? Sprawdzę jutro, czy nie będzie deszczownia przesikiwać przez przegrodę, jeśli nie, to chyba tak zostanie.

Owa niewymagająca umysłowo robota, to było malowanie podkładówą pokoju młodszej latorośli. Zdjęcie przedstawia stan po pomalowaniu, daję zaś je głównie po to, żeby pokazać, co mieli poddaszowcy na mysli mówiąc, że ten nasz dom to jak trzy normalne dla nich był  :smile: 



Kącik w kącie wyszedł wynikowo ze zbiegu kilku brył naszego domu, można go oczywiście było tak zaaranżować, żeby zniknął, ale po co? Wystarczy półki wstawić i fajna szafeczka będzie  :smile: 

Ostatnie, co dziś zrobiłem, to druga warstwa lakieru na kolejnej partii futryn. Na zdjęciu w trakcie szlifowania. Berecik z antenką, model "Jasiu - pokaż panu!" sprawdza się  :smile: 



CDN

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie ma co, Globalne Ocieplenie daje nam popalić...
Wszystko przez te nieenergooszczędne żarówki! I przez elektrownie atomowe! I przez obwodnicę w Rospudzie! 

Póki jeszcze wiosna trwała, zdążyliśmy z Bratem (znaczy.. głównie on) posprzątać wokół domu. Wyszła nam z tego wielka kupa drewna opałowego do zabrania przez jednego zaprzyjaźnionego lokalesa:



Druga kupa podobnych gabarytów złożona z pozbijanych z desek blatów różnej wielkości. Gdyby ktoś z budujących chciał - oddam gratis, ale proszę się śpieszyć, bo lokales to w tym tygodniu zabierze na opał.

A jak już o opale mowa, trzecia kupa, jaka ze sprzątania wynikła, to kupka chrustu na ognisko. No taka nieduża:



I ostatnia kupa, trochę bardziej zorganizowana:



Ale dzięki temu, wreszcie można bez wstydu i skrępowania pokazywać zdjęcia naszej działki, wreszcie nie ma obaw, że "nieznani sprawcy" znów, jak rok temu, nam podrzucą ulotkę gminną wzywającą do akcji "Wielkie Sprzątanie Marek" (czy jakoś tak), z podtytułem "dajmy przykład dzieciom" (czy jakoś tak) kładąc ją wymownie w widocznym miejscu i przyciskając kawałkiem dachówki, żeby wiatr nie porwał. 
W każdym razie nasze podwórko zatarasowe wygląda teraz tak:



Het daleko w tle widac jeszcze stertę drewna z wycinki naszego lasu, pod zniszczoną czarną folią, więc może nie robi dobrego wrażenia, ale to już nie jest to, co było, kiedy cały widoczny na zdjęciu teren nieporośnięty jednolitą trawą był przykryty wielką stertą... w zasadzie wszystkiego.
Z rzeczy straszących na naszej działce został jeszcze tylko barakowóz, ale to już też jego ostatnie dni, bowiem dziś wręczono mi za niego zadatek i barakowóz odjedzie w siną dal w piątek. Swoją drogą... on będzie na własnych kołach jechał drogami publicznymi na dystansie 50km. To już rzecz nowego właściciela, nie moja, ale ten mówi, że ciągnąc go traktorem i tak będzie jechał wolno, a mandat za niemanie świateł i tak go taniej wyniesie niż wynajęcie platformy z HDSem. Ja tam nie wiem, mam obawy, że jak policja toto zobaczy na drodze, to o ile nie zejdą na zawał z wrażenia i uwierzą w to, co widzą temi oczami na drodze, na mandacie może się nie skończyć (brak świateł, badań, ubezpieczenia, ogólny stan techniczny "pojazdu" wołający o pomstę do nieba), ale jak pisałem - nowego właściciela zmartwienie, nie moje. 
Dla pełnej jasności, żeby było wiadomo, o czym piszę:



Betoniarka też już sprzedana, przyjechali po nią osobiście Szczepko i Tońko. Chłopaki gdzieś z podBużańskich okolic, wespół budują dwa domy i wespół się wybrali po dwie betoniarki z Centralnej Polski, m.in. tą moją. Jeeezuuu, jak oni pięknie zacjągali  :big grin:  Słuchałem ich i sama mi się micha śmiała, zwłaszcza, że dopiero co odświeżyłem sobie ekranizację "Znachora" (tą późniejszą) i akurat też oglądając podziwiałem, jak pięknie Wojdyłło (niedoszły amant Wilczurówny) zacjonga ("dobry wieczór panno Marysju")  :smile: 

Z rzeczy, które chętnie bym jeszcze sprzedał, zostały:
- eRbetka
- Nadproża żelbetowe L19, cztery 120cm i bodajże dwa 180cm
- umywalka Roca Victoria - kupiona okazyjnie, służyła jako tymczasowa, ale docelowo nigdzie nam nie pasuje, chętnie sprzedam za równie okazyjną cenę, chińską sztorcową baterię do niej gratis dodam. Stan jednego i drugiego - idealny. Nikt w niej wiader cynkowych ani kielni nie mył.
- kibelek "Cersanit", występował kilka razy w dzienniku. Też w stanie idealnym, niezniszczony, nie "pobrudzony" (i mniejsza o szczegóły), choć jako tymczasowy na budowę się na pewno przyda, oddam za 50zł i jeszcze spłuczkę gratis dorzucę.
- cały worek kształtek kanalizacyjnych fi110 i fi75, jest tego sporo, po dwóch latach trochę mi to głupio oddawać do sklepu, chętnie sprzedam komuś za pół ceny.

W każdym razie, przez to Wielkie Sprzątanie wewnątrz dziś było niewiele.
Po pierwsze - testowo włączyłem deszczownię. I wiecie co? Jest Super! Nic nie będę przerabiał, deszcz pada ładnie pionowo i nawet tak, jak jest teraz, bez żadnej zabudowy brodzika, woda trafia dokładnie tam, gdzie powinna, nigdzie nie leci na boki. O, proszę bardzo:



Popoprawiałem kila gniazdek, które się tynkarzom osadziły "odrobinkę" na skos. Sam poszedłem przy tym na łatwiznę, osadziłem je na piankę, jutro dotynkuję po wierzchu jedynie.



Dorobiłem również ostatnie, brakujące gniazdo odkurzacza centralnego:



Parapet w salonie osadziłem. I przy okazji, wreszcie widok z salonu taki, że pokazać bez obaw można (flesz w szybie niestety się odbija, ale robiąc to zdjęcie myślałem o parapecie, nie przyszło mi do głowy zgrywanie tego z widokiem zza okna):



Na parapecie kilka paczek glazury w charakterze obciążników. Ściana tutaj tak wyszła, że kliny nie były potrzebne wcale, tylko obciążenie od góry.

I wreszcie, na koniec dnia, spróbowałem się z jednym z drewnianych słupów wspierających nasz dach, a będących jednocześnie elementem ozdobnym wnętrz, taka jego mać! Nigdy więcej drewnianych słupów! I drewnianych wystających z sufitu jętek! Drewno do lasu! Beton rzondzi! I płaskie stropodachy! Grrrrr!!!!!

Pierwszy słup, po upojnej półgodzince z heblarką i szlifierką taśmową (u dołu zdjęcia Wyjątek kontemplujący szlifierkę mimośrodową):





Jutro na to pójdzie lazura. Amen.

J.

----------


## Meggi56

Witam  :smile: 
Jak szeroką masz tą małą łazienkę? Czy swobodnie można  przejść do prysznica? Moja łazienka będzie miała 135 cm szerokości i mam wątpliwości czy wygodnie przejdę obok WC do prysznica. Układ mojej łazienki podobny, tylko wejście będzie na wprost okna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Te puszki pod gniazda które tylko chcesz zapaianować na wszelki weź i przymocuj kołkami, najlepiej dwoma. Gdy fachowo wyciągasz wtyczkę nic sie nie dzieje, ale gdy po skosie ktoś szarpnie za przewód w gniazdku to piana puszcza i widać wtedy ładnie wokół gniazda gdzie Jarek wykonał fuszerkę : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

@Meggi - ta łazienka ma 150cm szerokości. W najwęższym miejscu, między kiblem a przeciwległą ścianą, na której będzie jeszcze grzejnik, i tak zostaje ponad 60cm, więc przechodzi się swobodnie.

@compi - dzięki za radę. Może w takim razie te gniazdka choć naokoło obrzucę gipsem (piankę poddłubię).

J.

----------


## BasH

to to to to ci grzeje na całej szerokości?

Jak robiłem tu gdzie mieszkam to wszyscy mówili, że powyżej 13 żeberek robić krzyżowo zasilanie/powrót, bo inaczej ostatnie żebra chłodniejsze będą.

ps: A swoją drogą zazdroszczę finiszu. Pięknie ci to wyszło - gratki.

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Czy ja jestem mało spostrzegawczy, czy dziś się pojawił dopisek pod Jarek.P - Administrator forum ?
Na wszelki wypadek Gratuluję  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

PS
No jaki ładniusi porządeczek na "podwyrku".

----------


## Jarek.P

@Tinek - dopisek pojawił się już kilka dni temu, niemniej dziękuję  :smile: 

@Bash - szczerze mówiąc nie wgłębiałem się jakoś poważniej, ale i na pewno nie jest to wielki problem, bo bym zauważył, że koniec grzejnika jest zimny. Jeśli będzie trochę chłodniejszy, niż reszta - trudno. W najgorszym razie - zawsze będzie tam można jeszcze parę metrów rurki dodać i zasilanie z drugiej strony doprowadzić, ale nie przypuszczam, żeby było trzeba.

A co dziś u nas? Ano wbrew zapowiedziom nie dotknąłem się nawet do słupa. Najpierw kończyłem zabudowę brodzika (zdjęcia brak), a potem... potem przeniosłem się do kuchni. Glazurę kleić.

Na zdjęciu - w trakcie koncentrowania się przed dalszym ciągiem:



Tu już listew narożnikowych nie robiłem, przy tych płytkach listwy byłyby zbrodnią, tu płytki są ładnie przeszlifowane w narożnikach (BTW - szlifowałem z ręki flexem z diamentową tarczą i zupełnie nie rozumiem, po co ludzie zabierający sie do amatorskiego glazurnictwa kombinują z superduper przecinarkami stolikowymi. Z ręki się to naprawdę zupełnie dobrze robi.



Następnie... następnie nadeszła pora na zaplanowanie dekorów. Było burzliwie i długo:



Wygrała w końcu i została zrealizowana wersja 38A w odmianie 6c:



A same dekory, to właśnie te, które, jak kiedyś opisywałem, od jakiegoś czasu nie są już produkowane, a mojej żonie udało się je jeszcze gdzieś w jakiejś hurtowni gdzieś w Polsce pod regałami magazynowymi odnaleźć. I są. Tyle tylko, że wraz ze zmianą dekorów i samą produkcję odchudzili, obecne płytki są minimalnie cieńsze i jakieś takie węziej kalibrowane, klejąc te dekory miałem z tym problem, co przy dokładniejszym przyjrzeniu się jest widoczne, niestety. Na szczęście, przyglądać się trzeba naprawdę mocno i w konkretne miejsca, żeby to zauważyć.



J.

----------


## Tom Bor

cudne to okno i widok za oknem, fascynuje mnie również kolor parapetu. skrobnij jaki kolor tej lakierobejcy, ja mam okna złoty dąb to tez powinno pasować

----------


## aadamuss24

Te płytki tak na farbę ? ja chyba bałbym się  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## Inż.

Witam,
Co ja widzę moje ulubione zwierze - wieczorem podchodzi bliżej... dobrze przy nim posiedzieć... występuje w puszczy... się nie nudzi... wiosną chiałoby sie osuszyć... powstaje z jęczmienia...

Budowa naprawdę dobrze idzie... już pewnie chciało by się pomieszkać - zazdroszczę...
A jakaś przybliżona data wprowadzki znana?

Pozdrawiam...
Inż.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Tom Bor - lakierobejca to Bondex, kolor "Teak półmat", trzy warstwy nakładane wałkiem i zagłaskiwane koniuszkiem pędzla na gładko.

@aadamuss24 - tak, a czemu nie? Do emulsyjnej farby w naszym obecnym mieszkaniu klej trzyma znakomicie, tu też nie spodziewam się problemów  :smile: 

@Inż. - a co ma u nas w lesie innego występować? "Królewskie"?  :wink:  Termin przeprowadzki mamy na wrzesień i jednocześnie jest to z różnych powodów nieprzekraczalny dead-line. Budowa ruszyła z miejsca, bo urlop "tacierzyński" wybrałem i jak widać, zajmuję się dziećmi, aż miło  :big grin: 



W każdym razie dziś płytki w kuchni zostały skończone, jeszcze tylko zafugować je trzeba, osadzić gniazdka jak należy i już. Kuchnia w całej obecnej okazałości:



Zbliżenie na drugi narożnik okna:



tu było o tyle trudniej, że okno oczywiście złośliwie nie miało wymiaru w pełnych płytkach, o ile z lewej strony narożnik zakańczałem całą płytką, tak tu trzeba było docinać, a potem taką dociętą krawędź fazować dopiero. I też zrobiłem to bez noszenia płytek na waterjeta, czy przecinarkę laserową, bez stolikowych pił do cięcia glazury, po prostu tnąc płytkę ręczną maszynką, a potem z ręki szlifując flexem. Da się, naprawdę:



Skoro o opiece nad dziecmi wspominałem - Wyjątek dalej bawi się w układanie mozaiki, kolejne jego dzieło:



A żona moja dziś mnie zaskoczyła. W przerwie między robieniem nam wszystkim sniadania, cycaniem najmłodszej latorośli, niańczeniem najmłodszej latorośli, przewijaniem najmłodszej latorośli i robieniem nam obiadu, obwieściła, że ona osadzi kratkę wentylacyjną w kuchni. 
Ja na to, że ok, ale tam na pewno trzeba będzie trochę podkuć, to ja to potem zrobię. Ale nie, gdzietam, ona z meslem i młotkem ma duże doświadczenie, ona ileś lat przepracowała w konserwacji zabytków, odkuwając różne detale i inne kilkusetletnie cuda, to się nakuła i ma wprawę.
OK, znalazła mesla, młotka, weszła na drabinę, wzięła się za robotę:



Kuła, kuła, ale tak jakoś... inaczej. Kiedy dajmy na to ja kuję, towarzyszy temu cała gama dźwięków, wśród których dominuje głośny metaliczno-murowy  i zagłuszający wszelkie inne dźwięki w pomieszczeniu motyw przewodni, z mocno akcentowanym "pierdut pierdut pierdut", a co jakiś czas dochodzą elementy dodatkowe w postaci walących o podłogę kawałów gruzu. Tu zaś było jedynie jakieś takie "stuk-stuk-stuk, stuk-stuk, stuk-stuk-stuk"... i tyle. Żadnego walącego o podłogę gruzu, cicho jakoś, dziwne to było na tyle, że w końcu się zainteresowałem. Popatrzyłem, popatrzyłem i pierwszy mój komentarz brzmiał: "ty technikiem protetykiem powinnaś być, a nie murarzem-amatorem". Wtedy właśnie się nasłuchałem, że żona nie żaden protetyk, że ona w zabytkach z meslem i młotkiem swoje odsiedziała... no tak. W miejscu, gdzie nad każdym kawałkiem czcigodnego muru trzęsła się cała czereda konserwatorów, a co jeden z to z bardziej groźnie brzmiącym tytułem naukowym, to faktycznie kuje się odrobinkę delikatniej i precyzyjniej. Osiągając przy tym efekty, które ja bym osiągnął najwyżej przy pomocy szlifierki  :wink: 



Ech, muszę chyba tylko żonie kupić na imieniny zestaw dłutek i meselków kamieniarskich, takich do robót precyzyjnych, bardziej będą pasować  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Inż.

Z tymi kafelkami to jedziesz do samej ziemi? czy resztę zabudowa zasłoni...
Mam pytanie czy według ciebie, lepiej przewód TV i FTP kłąść w ścianach w peszlu?
Nie biorę pod uwagę możliwości wymiany... bo to oczywista korzyść z peszla...

Pozdro, ja też często popełniam króla puszczy...

----------


## Jarek.P

@Inż. - Nie no, płytki się raczej od dolnych rzędów w górę klei, w dół bym nie doklejał  :smile:  To, co pod nimi, będzie akurat za zabudową, więc tu nie ma problemu.
A co do przewodów w peszlach - jeśli pomijasz możliwość wymiany, to chyba nie ma po co. Tynkarze, przynajmniej ci normalni, chyba nie masakrują przewodów aż tak, żeby było warto. może niech tu jakiś instalator zawodowy się wypowie, ja nie mam doświadczeń akurat w tej działce, moi tynkarze przewody raczej szanowali, póki co znalazłem uszkodzony tylko jeden, a i to nie jakoś szczególnie mocno, po prostu wystający przewód z puszki był nadcięty pacą (sama zewnętrzna izolacja) i tyle. 
A nawet co do wymiany - ja tam jestem w tym temacie sceptykiem. Znaczy da się, oczywiście, ale jeśli peszel długi, ułożony "po ścianach", pełen zakrętów 90stopni, to zwykle jest to bardzo trudne lub czasem wręcz niemożliwe.

A wracając do Dziennika (który ostatnio faktycznie stał się codziennikiem) - żona moja ciężko przeżyła dzisiejszy poranek, kiedy to wychodząc z domu (w kierunku: na budowę), w starych ciuchach i bylejakich butach pokrytych jeszcze budowlanem pyłem dnia wczorajszego, spotkała w windzie sąsiadkę: umalowaną, wystrojoną, na niebotycznych obcasach i z łapkami obwieszonymi paroma kilogramami biżuterii. Wyobrażacie sobie ten stres?  :Lol: 

Ech, facet jednak tutaj ma lepiej (na ogół przynajmniej, bo pojawiło się ostatnio takie dziwo, jak metroseksualność). Choć i ja miałem kilka dni temu ciekawe przeżycie - 3 Maja, a więc w bardzo świąteczny dzień, odwoziłem brata na dworzec. Nie przebierałem się, pojechałem wprost oderwany od malowania, w roboczym ubranku, bereciku z antenką, całość równo przyprószona białymi kropkami (malowanie skosów i sufitu białą podkładówą było). Wracając na budowę stwierdziłem, że jeść mi się chce i pić, a po drodze stacja BP była. Skręciłem więc na hotdoga z kawą. 
Wchodzę ja sobie do środka, a tam po pierwsze, cała liczna cygańska (?) rodzina deliberowała nad dalszą drogą. Było ich tam jakieś nieprzebrane, jazgoczące w dwóch językach mnóstwo, starsi deliberowali nad mapami rozłożonymi na stolikach (dwie rozłożyli, nad jedną by się nie pomieścili), krzesła zajmowali nestorzy, wokół, a także między regałami sklepu latała liczna dzieciarnia, całość, jak już wspominałem, była bardzo hałaśliwa i... powiedzmy, dominująca.
Ja sobie boczkiem dopchałem się do kasy, zamówiłem co chciałem i czekałem na realizację. Absolutnie nie krępując się swoich wyżej opisanych ciuszków i zapewne niezbyt świeżego, roztaczanego po całym dniu ciężkiej pracy zapaszku. Tymczasem koło mnie, zaczęła odbierać zamówienie pewna pani. Pani była "W Futrze", przez duże "F", jak to od święta. Ze wszystkimi tegoż konsekwencjami typu dodatki, kosmetyki i tak dalej, no wiecie. I coś bardzo zdenerwowana była. Ręce się jej trzęsły, sypiąc do odebranych herbat cukier sporo rozsypywała na boki, poza tym, nie wiem, czy ze zdenerwowania, czy to u niej była norma, ale do kubka 0,4l z herbatą takich jednorazowych tutek z cukrem wsypała osiem (OSIEM!!!!), a na koniec palnęła do męża: "Chodźmy stąd, bo tu zupełnie jak w schronisku"  :big grin: 

Cóż. Nie szata czyni człowieka, jak ktośtam kiedyś powiedział  :wink: 

A co dziś nowego na budowie? 
Po pierwsze - zabudowę brodzika skończyłem. Jeszcze nie zafugowana i niedokładnie odczyszczona, ale fugował będę hurtem, wraz z podłogą. Tak czy tak, tu już, jeśli chodzi o płytki, listwy i tym podobne - finisz.



I a'propos omawianego niedawno styku brodzika z płytkami - po oględzinach w naturze stanęło jednak na płytkach dochodzących wprost do brodzika. Ładnie się jedno z drugim zeszło, wąziutkie miejsce na silikon zostało i jest super. A jak przymierzałem listwę aluminiową, z racji swej większej szerokości (niż sama płytka) odstawała o wiele bardziej i nie było to już takie ładne.

Druga rzecz zrobiona dziś w łazience - wentylator. Wspominałem już chyba, że nie będzie typowego łazienkowego, tylko schowany w zabudowie kanałowy. Miałem tylko mały problem, jak okrągły wentylator osadzić w prostokątnej, znajdującej się wprost w winklu dziurze. Problem został rozwiązany za pomocą specjalnej kształtki produkowanej przez wytwórcę kanałów wentylacyjnych specjalnie dla Jarka.P, do łazienki Domu w Lesie, a dla niepoznaki jedynie sprzedawanej pod nazwą przejścia z kanału okrągłego fi125 na prostokątny 7x14. Pasuje idealnie, co do centymetra:



Jeszcze tylko jakieś sterowanie tego wiatraka będę musiał dorobić (na początek pewnie ciągadełko z łańcuszkiem, potem się pomyśli o czymś rozwojowym). A w ścianie zabudowy, w glazurze, będzie rzecz jasna normalna kratka wentylacyjna, widoczny na zdjęciu wentylator będzie za nią.

No i najważniejsza robota wykonana dziś: wiatrołap. Cały. Zrobiony. Do pełni szczęścia brakuje mu jeszcze tylko:
- fug (będą jutro),
- cokołów (będą, jak się kupi)
- framugi do drzwi wewnętrznych (będzie, jak się kupi)

Ale nawet w takiej formie, jak jest, jest pięknie, że sobie tak nieskromnie napiszę:



Na ścianie npko aparatu widać Beamowy wynalazek do odkurzacza centralnego: gniazdkoszufelkę. Planowałem tam po prostu szufelkę, ale okazało się, że w ścianie działowej nie ma szans jej schować, a to w sumie załatwia sprawę, bo można pod to i podmieść piasek z butów, a potem po prostu wessać, jak i podłączyć normalną rurę ze szczotkossawką.
A co do samej podłogi - wbrew pozorom nie są to dwa rodzaje płytek, to jedne i te same płytki, produkowane w mieszanych odcieniach. Przed właściwym klejeniem wraz z żoną rozkładaliśmy je na sucho, dopasowując ich wzajemny układ i zwrot każdej płytki, potem każda płytka była ponumerowana (kredą) i zaznaczonym kierunkiem ułożenia, tak to zostało starannie pozbierane i potem położone. I dzięki temu, tzw. "pierwsze wejrzenie" w drzwiach naszego domu wygląda obecnie tak:



I jeszcze "z ostatniej chwili" - pisałem niedawno o pobudowlanych pozostałościach, które mogę sprzedać za pół ceny, wymieniałem m.in. nadproża L19, długości 120cm. No więc, to już nieaktualne, komuś te nadproża były potrzebne bardziej...

Ii znów, nawiasem mówiąc, nie mogę się oprzeć, żeby nie opisać skojarzenia, które mi się rodzi: jest niedaleko nas pewna budowa, bardzo swoją drogą dziwnie prowadzona, ale mniejsza o nieistotne szczegóły. Dziwnym jednak trafem, dokładnie w momencie, kiedy na tejże budowie było robione zbrojenie ław, mi z placu zginęło dwadzieścia dwunastometrowych prętów fi8. Obecnie tam stawiane są ściany, a mi akurat wtedy giną nadproża. No taki przypadek i oczywisty zbieg okoliczności... Aż kurcze, boje się, co będzie, jak tam zaczną robić instalację CO  :bash:  TFU TFU TFU!!!

J.

----------


## compi

Jestes na tyle doświadczonym magikiem, że z pomocą Basha powinieneś już dawno sklecić jakiś monitoring. Na tym etapie warto chyba, chociaz podejrzewam, że alarm już i tak działa. 
Nawiązując do Twoich obserwacji i udziału w przekształcaniu renomowanej marki BP na schronisko to wczoraj moja małżonka wraz z synem po częściowej wyprowadzce starej piwnicy na budowę wpadli do sądu dowiedzieć się czemu nic się nie dzieje w sprawie mojej stłuczki z lutego, gdzie sprawca nie przyjął mandatu, a policja skierowała sprawe na wokandę. I dopiero gdy wypełniali papierki zauważyli jak mocno umorusanymi łapkami robią to oboje. Wzrok paniusi bezcenny gdy długopisem wskazywała co gdzie i jak. A nauczka dla wszystkich poszkodowanych uczestniczących w kolizjach gdzie druga strona upiera się i sprawa do sądu wędruje. Musimy określić się koniecznie jako oskarżyciele posiłkowi obok oskarżyciela publicznego. Inaczej pies z kulawą nogą nie szczeknie, że sprawa dawno sie odbyła, jest wygrana, że nikt nie poinformował ubezpieczyciela, poszkodowanego itd. Aby otrzymać wyrok oczywiście należy opłacić jakieś tam znaczki sraczki. 
Jarku, ładną macie łazienkę. Pochwal się oświetleniem!

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - Wewnątrz domu alarm oczywiście działa. Budowlana prowizorka co prawda, ale nad podziw skuteczna i co ważniejsze, raportuje mi SMSami o każdym związanym z alarmem fakcie typu uzbrojenie, rozbrojenie, wyłączenie zasilania itp., dzięki czemu, kiedy np. robili mi poddasze, dokładnie wiedziałem, kiedy zaczynają pracę i kiedy kończą.

Na zewnątrz natomiast - musiałbym kupić kamerę, jakoś zapisywać strumień video... całość by była wielokrotnie droższa niż te rzeczy, które mi się w obejściu poniewierały. na prętach, licząc ich realną wartość odsprzedania, jestem w plecy jakąś stówę, na nadprożach - może z 50PLN. Razem 150zł - oczywiście szkoda, ale monitorowania terenu jeszcze nie uzasadnia. A niech się nowy właściciel tym wszystkim udławi, życzę mu serdecznie, żeby mu któreś z tych nadproży z łapek wypadło prosto na nogę w trakcie przenoszenia. I pies go trącał!

A co do oświetlenia - jesteśmy tutaj tradycjonalistami, więc może nie ma się za bardzo czym chwalić, ale ok, pochwalę się, jak zrobię je do końca  :smile: 

J.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Kurcze czytam i aż mi się gorąco zrobiło... mam nadzieję, że nie o naszej budowie z Wołodyjowskiego piszesz. Jesteśmy na etapie montowania nadproży, ale takich full legal, z hurtowni osobiście zamówionych... a chyba innych w okolicy sąsiadów na tym etapie nie ma. Wyślę Ci na prv swój nr telefonu, to pogadamy, dobrze?

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Pokazałam ostatnie wpisy w dziennku swojej połowie (mój błąd). Jedzie do Was z WZ-tkami na pręty i nadproża. Cegłówką przytrzaśnie gdziekolwiekbądź; ) Znaczy się na murku list zostawi...

----------


## Jarek.P

Mój Boże....

W naszej okolicy jest lekko licząc kilkanaście budów. Skąd przeświadczenie, a sądząc po stylu, w jakim Twój mąż do nas wmaszerował, wręcz pewność, że chodziło właśnie o Waszą? Ja te zaginione nadproża wczoraj zauważyłem, nie wiem, kiedy mi zginęły, w grę wchodzi kilka ostatnich miesięcy. A pręty zginęły ponad rok temu, więc przed Waszą budową, co wraz z Twoim mężem, mam nadzieję zdołaliśmy sobie wyjaśnić.

Jeśli jeszcze ktoś się moim wczorajszym wpisem poczuł dotknięty, od razu wyjaśniam: 
Sprawa jest prosta: o którą budowę mi chodzi, wiem ja, bo mam swoje powody (a ponieważ nikogo za rękę nie złapałem, nie będę pisał konkretniej) oraz ewentualny winowajca, bo chyba wie, co robił. Innych osób rzecz po prostu nie dotyczy.

J.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Przepraszam za zamieszanie. Zrozumiałam, że kradzież nastąpiła teraz. Trzymam kciuki, żeby nic już Ci nie zginęło.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, wczoraj był właśnie Ten Dzień. Wielki Dzień! Dzień, po którym nic już nie będzie takie samo, jak było do tej pory. Dzień, począwszy od którego co najmniej dwie rodziny (z dwóch posesji) będą mogły z przyjemnością wyglądać przez okna najważniejszego pomieszczenia w domu, my będziemy mieli wreszcie miejsce na działce (która niby dość duża, jak na budowlane standardy, po wybudowaniu na niej domu nagle okazała się być maleńka i na nic nie ma na niej miejsca, bo wszędzie resztki lasu przeszkadzają), a myszy i szczury straciły komfortowe lokum do rozmnażania się.
Lokum bowiem... odjechało.
Nowy własciciel też co prawda doszedł do wniosku, że jadąc z barakowozem na kołach ryzykuje ciut więcej, niż mandat "za niemanie świateł", bo zorganizował lawetę, ale i tak zastosowaną metodą operacji mnie po prostu zabił  :smile: 
No, ale po kolei:

Całooość... BACZNOŚĆ! Poczet Sztandarowy... Sztand... yyy. ten... Baraaakoowóóóz! WYPRRROWADZIĆ!



Na początku było ciężko, traktor mały, barakowóz duży i ciężki, w dodatku postawiony był na świeżo rozgarniętym przez koparkę gruncie z wykopu i trochę mu się osiadło. Ale po odrobinie perswazji za pomocą szpadla łopaty oraz osoby, która kilkadziesiąt lat na traktorze przesiedziała, pooooszło!




I tu dopiero nastąpiło najlepsze. Normalnie, ludzie w takich sytuacjach organizują dużego HDSa. Oni... załatwili to inaczej  :smile: 



Żeby było ciekawiej, traktor był za słaby, żeby po prostu wjechać na platformę, więc rzecz załatwiał w paru podejściach, cofając się i z rozpędu ponawiając ataki. Za którymś razem się udało, barakowóz przy tym jakimś cudem się nie rozpadł, ani, czego szczerze mówiąc się spodziewałem, jego umeblowanie (liczne i również swoje ważące) nie wyjechało wraz z drzwiami i tylną ścianą barakowozu na ulicę.
To jednak nie był koniec, ciąg dalszy był jeszcze ciekawszy:



I tu niestety nie dało rady, konstrukcja ułożona jako podjazd się wzięła i połamała w drobny mak przy pierwszym najechaniu na nią kół napędowych. Ale i barakowóz w tym momencie okazał się być w całości wewleczony na platformę, więc po usunięciu tych palet i dosunięciu tylnych kół do oporu do ściany, całość tak własnie została potroczona łańcuchami i pasami: barakowóz lekko wystający poza platformę i ciągnik podziwiający błękit nieba ponad szoferką lawety.

I paaaaszli!:



Być może z sentymentu powinienem tu choć łezkę uronić, był to w końcu pierwszy dach i pierwsza budowla mieszkalna na naszej działce, służył dzielnie dając schronienie kolejnym ekipom, a w przerwach pomiędzy nimi rzeszom myszy i szczurów (ech, jakie fajne efekty bywały, jak wieczorem niespodziewanie się drzwi otworzyło  :wink:  ), ale jedyne uczucia, które tutaj żywię, to radość i ulga. Poszło sobie! I dobrze! I niech nie wraca!!!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

A z wieści stricte budowlanych:

Heej, heej, hej cokoły...



Miałem dziś te płytki fugować, ale ponieważ udało się do nich dokupić cokoły (przez Wyjątka uparcie nazywane sokołami), fugowanie spadło z planu. Zafuguje się w poniedziałek, a tymczasem sokoł... TFU! cokoły są na swoim miejscu. Ze szlifowaniem narożników rozbisurmaniłem się już na tyle, że tu przeszlifowałem narożniki i w gresie. Również ot tak po prostu, z ręki. Da się. Tylko obroty na flexie musiałem podnieść.

W łazience dochodzą ostatnie drobiazgi przed montażem podłogi. Choćby kaloryfer, który kupiony był jeszcze w zeszłym roku z myślą o jednej z łazienek poddasza, a wczoraj zupełnym przypadkiem odkryliśmy, że i wielkością i co ważniejsze, żółtobeżowym (tak, ja to napisałem) kolorem IDEALNIE pasuje do łazienki na dole. Zainstalowałem więc:



Dekory w oprawie lustra przykleiłem. Na wietnamską, bambusową modłę rzecz jasna:



Miała to być prosta robótka, a okazało się być chrzanieniem na dobrej półtorej godziny roboty połączonej z mamrotaniem różnych wyrazów, głośnym kurwieniem (jak Wyjątka nie było za plecami) i szpetnym klnięciem. Brakuje jeszcze góry, zrobię w poniedziałek, jak zorganizuję im jakąś podporę montażową.
No i gniazdko przyumywalkowe. Pierwotnie założyłem tam Venę Kosa taką samą, jak w całej reszcie domu, ale pasowała do płytek, jak pięść do nosa. Została więc podmieniona na Schneidera:



A austriaków cholernych za sposób montażu tego gniazdka, zwłaszcza w wydaniu IP44, to niech... niech gołębie osrają!
Wygląda to bowiem tak:
- podłączyć gniazdko tak, jak wszystkie inne do tej pory podłączane,
- osadzić w ścianie, wypoziomować, przykręcić - jak zawsze,
- spróbować przymocować ramkę, stwierdzić, że ni cholery nie pasuje,
- zastanowić się, o co chodzi,
- zdemontować wszystko w cholerę
- rozebrać gniazdko, wywalić z niego oryginalne mocowanie, zastąpić je tym specjalnym od ramki szczelnej.
- przełożyć pazurki mocujące
- podłączyć, osadzić.
- nałożyć ramkę.

I na koniec dnia wreszcie, zacząłem robić sufit podwieszany w holu:



Stelaż jeszcze nie skończony, brakło mi bowiem profili UD (brakuje na ścianie w głębi oraz na suficie), poza tym z tego jeszcze będzie wystawać rampa świetlna o której napiszę za moment.
Tu, lewa strona, jak ze zdjęć mi wychodziło, może się pokrywać z położonymi tam dwoma przewodami. Jedynymi przewodami na tym fragmencie co prawda, ale jednak. Wykrywacz tam głupiał, bo przy żelbetowym podciągu danym tamże piszczał cały czas, porobiłem więc wkrętakiem odkrywki. I nestety, wyszło mi, że przewód z miejscem mocowania profila pokrywa się idealnie. Gdzie się dało - pomocowałem wiercąc na odsłoniętych przewodach pomiędzy nimi, a gdzie się nie dało - kombinując:



Nawiasem mówiąc - na wąsie od mocowania widać czerwony zaciek. Zaciek ów jest dowodem, że taki świeżo przycięty profil ostry jest, skubaniec, jak żyletka...

I mocowanie do sufitu. Na wieszaki obrotowe rzecz jasna.



I teraz co do rampy świetlnej: ma ona biec sobie naokoło centralnej części holu, m.in. przylegając do tej wykonanej własnie zabudowy. Pierwotnie chciałem to zrobić no tak po prostu, tak jak się robi: półka z GK, częściowo zamknięta pionową półścianką. Całość prosta i bezproblemowa. 


Tu jednak wmieszała mi się w sprawę żona obwieszczając, że ona od zawsze mówiła, że to ma być po łuku:



I niech mi ktoś podpowie, jak to, u licha, zrobić?...  :Mad: 

Tak, wiem, są płyty do gięcia, ale stelaż, stelaż... Uchwyty do rynien kupić i tam pomocować?
Podobno (zona twierdzi) są takie gotowe elementy, wystarczy kupić i zamontować. Ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie, albo przynajmniej podpowie, jak inaczej można coś takiego zrobić - proszę o wskazówki.

J.

----------


## gaelle

> A z wieści stricte budowlanych:
> 
> Tu jednak wmieszała mi się w sprawę żona obwieszczając, że ona od zawsze mówiła, że to ma być po łuku:
> 
> 
> 
> I niech mi ktoś podpowie, jak to, u licha, zrobić?... 
> 
> Tak, wiem, są płyty do gięcia, ale stelaż, stelaż... Uchwyty do rynien kupić i tam pomocować?
> ...


Poszukać, albo ładnie żonę poprosić, to poszuka producenta, o któego jej chodziło (to nie jest reklama)  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Chciałem dziś napisać "zafugowane!" Naprawdę chciałem...

Niestety. Złośliwość przedmiotów martwych, nieśmiertelne prawa Murphy'ego... no bo jak inaczej nazwać fakt, kiedy z dwóch kupionych fug do dwóch różnych miejsc, w obu wychodzi cała paczka wystarczając na zafugowanie 90% powierzchni i zostaje niezafugowane takie małe gówienko, na które trzeba będzie kupić druga paczkę, zużyć z niej pół szklanki fugi, a reszta będzie się poniewierać, rozsypywać, myszy będą torbę przegryzały, Wyjątek wraz z młodsza latoroślą będą z tego na środku salonu babki stawiać (po rozrobieniu z wodą rzecz jasna). Grrrrrr....

Kuchnia. w części zafugowanej, mniej więcej odczyszczonej oraz częściowo zagniazdkowanej:



I wiatrołap. Również jak cię mogę odczyszczony, jak widac niezafugowany jeszcze na samym środku - było to miejsce technologiczne do stawiania kopyt w trakcie obsługi zafugowanej reszty, jak dokupię fugę, zafuguję i to.



Jak widać, zaświniłem sobie fugą pomalowane "na cacy" ściany, niestety. Trzeba będzie poprawiać, problem jest jednak taki, że ta farba nam wyszła cała, a w międzyczasie co się stało? Ano: zmienili paletę barw.... jego mać!

No i stelaż sufitu w holu. Myślałem, że mnie dziś przez niego coś trafi, w trakcie dogrywania kątów prostych i boków docelowego kwadratu, który należy na środku wyrobić (pod rampę świetlną). Drabinę czuję dziś... no mniejsza o to, gdzie ją czuję, prościej m wymienić, gdzie jej nie czuję. W uszach jej na przykład nie czuję, za to jak się właśnie macam po tychże uszach, czuję w nich pył z wiercenia dziur w suficie.
Stelaża oczywiście nie skończyłem (a chciałem dziś nawet gipskartony pomontować, żeby jutro już cały hol pomalować się dało...), ale zostało (z podstawowej konstrukcji, sprawa stopni świetlnych cały czas otwarta) już bardzo niewiele, właściwie tylko boki lewy i prawy. I jakieś poprzeczki w części bliżej aparatu, na zdjęciu poniżej. I rura od dystrybucji goracego wozducha, do przeprowadzenia z salonu, do mnie do warsztatu, w tejże właśnie zabudowie. może z jakimś odgałęzieniem do wylotu i na hol? Tu nie jestem pewien, bo dmuchałoby akurat pod białym sufitem, któryby w związku z tym szybko przestawał być w tej okolicy biały. Pomyślimy jeszcze z małżonką nad tym...



Jutro będzie M jak Malowanie.

J.

----------


## Tom Bor

wrażenia z transportu hiltona - bezcenne

----------


## bajcik

Patrzę na wiatrołap, i jakoś nie widzę rozwiązania konkursu sprzed iluśtam stron pt "co wstawić w brakującego kafla". Były propozycje godła z Kuna na tronie trzymającą wiertło itp. O nagrodach już nie wspomnę  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

A bo to nie w wiatrołapie miało być, tylko w holu  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wyjątka, kurcze, do serwisu oddajemy...

O co chodzi? Ano o to, że trychter mu nawala. Droselklapa mu blinduje, przez co cugu dobrego nie ma, a w nocy, jak Wyjątek śpi, to ryksztosuje nawet. Bo się ferszlus robi.
No i muszą mu to roztrajbować holajzą, prawdopodobnie również boczne lochować. I w trommlach obu iberlaufy powstawiać, żeby culajtung był. 

Dzieciok przeżywa strasznie, my razem z nim. W poniedziałek idzie pod nóż... I tak, wiem, że migdałki to zabieg o stopniu skomplikowania mniej więcej na miarę plombowania zęba i niemal podobnie popularny, no ale co zrobić, boi się dziecko (strrraszne), a ja mu się wcale nie dziwię. Też bym się bał. Ale co zrobić, trzeba to trzeba...

Wieści budowlane będą jutro, póki co napiszę tylko, że w tygodniu jakoś, kurier żonę moją, samą z dzieckiem w domu zostawioną napadł i przesyłkę wręczył. Przesyłka odarta z zewnętrznych kartonów, ustawiona w tej chwili pod ścianą naszego obecnego mieszkania (czytaj: pod ostatnim wolnym kawalątkiem ściany, który jakimś cudem tylko jeszcze zastawiony nie był), wygląda następująco:



Lampy głównie zewnętrzne, kilka wewnętrznych też jednak w stercie leży. Się zawiesi, się zaświeci, się usiądzie z piwkiem w garści na tarasie... i się będzie można zacząć od komarów oganiać  :wink: 

A co do Wyjątka jeszcze - po wielu bojach stoczonych z nim na budowie, osiągnęliśmy kompromis, w myśl którego Wyjątek zwykle pyta grzecznie, czy może sobie coś wziąć i ustala zakres rzeczy, które wolno mu owym czymś robić. I stara się tych ustaleń przestrzegać. Przynajmniej w teorii, bo z praktyką bywa różnie, niestety...
No i właśnie... przy okazji porządków ostatnich, znalazłem stojące na poddaszu wiaderko po poddaszowcach. Duże, fajne, 20 litrowe i pełne wody, w której myto narzędzia, gaszono pety i nie śmiem nawet myśleć, co robiono jeszcze. I wraz z tą wodą stojące od jesieni zeszłego roku. Od wierzchu wyglądało to spokojnie, po prostu, jak duże wiadro z wodą, ale ruszone zdradzało, że w głębinach już całkiem zaawansowane życie się toczy, do pierwszych waśni plemiennych właśnie dochodzące w swoim rozwoju.
Po znalezieniu wiadro zniosłem na parter i postawiłem w kącie salonu, ze statusem "to się potem wyleje". I jak to zwykle ze sprawami, które taki status zyskują bywa, stało sobie tak i stało. I być może kolejnej jesieni by dotrwało (a życie wewnątrz wynalazłoby koło, opanowało metalurgię albo co nie daj Bóg, odkryło świat poza wiadrem), gdyby nie Wyjątek. 
Któregoś dnia z tych ostatnich budowlanych, przyszedł do mnie z pacą gąbkową i pyta się, czy może się tym pobawić. Narzędzie wydawało się bezpieczne, więc pozwoliłem. A niestety nie pomyślałem, że wcześniej przy pomocy pacy  filcowej filcowałem zatynkowane szpary pod parapetami. I co? Ano robię sobie spokojnie w łazience na parterze (bodajże grzejnik), kiedy nagle zaczął do mnie jakiś taki dziwny, przeraźliwy smród dochodzić. Pierwsza myśl - smród -> jestem w łazience -> kanalizacja! Ale sprawdzam, wszystko ok, kibel jest, woda spuszczona, brodzik jest, dekielek w kanalizie umywalki jest. Poza tym ten smród jakiś taki nie szambowy, inny i powiedzmy, bardziej dotkliwy. I wtedy mnie tknęło: a dlaczego w domu jest tak cicho (żona w tym czasie na piętrze usypiała młodszego)? A dlaczego Wyjątek nie stoi mi nad głową i nie zadaje miliona pytań zaczynających się od "a dlaczego"? Tu sobie już wpadłem w normalną panikę i truchcikiem wyleciałem z łazienki, wprost do salonu, gdzie zdybałem Wyjątka, jak ową gąbkową pacą maczaną w tym straszliwym syfie, zaciera co sił w łapkach i zasięgu w ramionach, reprezentacyjną, niedawno malowaną ścianę salonu  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Co ad acta niniejszym opisuję, niech gówniarz kiedyś przeczyta sobie. I się wstydzi, o!

J. (co daaawno daaawno temu, w wieku całkiem zbliżonym do obecnego Wyjątka, z zachwytem w oczach przyglądał się własnemu dziadkowi, zacierającemu świeżo narzucony tynk na ścianie garażu, a potem, korzystając z faktu, że dziadek zajął się czymś innym i stracił go z oczu, złapał za pacę i też ten świeży jeszcze tynk zacierał. Dokąd mógł sięgnąć...)

----------


## Gosiek33

A umiejętności nowe zdobywa, rośnie Ci syn. Pomyśl co jeszcze wymyśli  :roll eyes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak tak, strasz mnie dalej...

 :wink: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Z czasem będziesz na tarasie siedział i piwko popijał, a Wyjątek robotą się będzie parał  :wink:

----------


## cronin

Brawo Wyjątek !  :smile:  a Tatuś niech nie zasiada na laurach tylko ćwiczy zdolność przewidywania. Jeszcze jedna rzecz mi się nasunęła. Jarek może ty podawaj dokładnie czym malujecie lub jaki konkretnie model montujecie, tak w ramach ostrzeżenia, że to zaraz wycofają z produkcji lub ulepszą...... dla wykańczających się na tym forum będzie to bardzo pomocne dla podejmowania decyzji  :smile:  Buziaki dla biednego Wyjątka, podobno lody później pomagają  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dekory do jednej z pozostałych łazienek przyszli. Kurierem. 
Niby nic szczególnie zdumiewającego w tym fakcie nie ma, ale piszę, bo chciałem pokazać, jak przyszli. Znaczy, w czym.
Ano w taki oto piękny, fioletowy kawałek makatki albo dywanika (trudno powiedzieć) owinięte były:



Z wieści budowlanych zaś - ciągnąłem dalej sprawę sufitu w holu. Stelaż już skończony, pora na gipskartonienie:



W prawym rogu można się dopatrzeć rury od DGP. I tu, proszę wycieczki się na moment zatrzymamy, zanim czujna forumowa krytyka mnie zeżre za tą rurę. Mocno się zastanawiałem, czy nie powinna tam być rura z izolacją termiczną. Więcej napiszę, nawet chciałem tam dać taką rurę, wychodząc z założenia, że to tylko dwa i pół metra, nie zbankrutuję. 
Ale:
- po pierwsze: w Castoramie jak raz takie rury wzięli i wyszli. Były tylko zwykłe rury Spiro.
- po drugie: doteoryzowywowywując się w temacie DGP znalazłem dwa internetowe poradniki. Jeden nakazywał prowadzenie wszystkich rur jako izolowanych, argumentację załatwiając słowem "należy", drugi zaś... drugi napisał konkretnie: rura idzie przez nieogrzewane poddasze itp. - izolować! Bo straty! Jeśli zaś przechodzi w zabudowie przez ogrzewane wnętrza - nie izolować, bo nie ma po co. I stwierdziłem, że racja. Bo gdzie mi niby to ciepło z rury zwieje? Do wnętrza, które i tak ma być tą DGP ogrzewane? No trudno, niech sobie zwiewa. Nawet mu może w związku z tym zwiewaniem jakieś rozetki wentylacyjne do tej przestrzeni zabudowanej pod sufitem dorzucę.

A rampa świetlna - w końcu zostanie chyba zrobiona ze styropianowych kształtek klejonych wprost do gipskartonu. A kształtki sam se wytnę, kupiwszy styropianową rurę odpowiedniej średnicy.

Dalej - jakieś ostatnie przeróbki instalacji elektrycznej robiłem. Jak np kinkiet "nocny" nad łóżkiem, który sobie zażyczyła młodsza latorośl. Sam widziałem, jak palcem pokazywał na ściane i tłumaczył nam, że tu w tym miejscu on bardzo prosi o jakąś lampkę do czytania książek w łóżku. Brzmiało to co prawda jakoś tak: "adadadababagagaga!", ale oboje z małżonką nie mieliśmy wątpliwości. Zrobiłem więc dziecku, niech się cieszy, istniejące w ścianach okablowanie szczęśliwie pozwoliło na taką przeróbkę. Wyłącznik na dwuklawiszowy tylko muszę zmienić, obecnie istniejąca sekcja bowiem wyłącza światło centralne.



Druga przeróbka elektryczna to punkt świetlny w garderobie młodszej latorośli. Kiedy dom był projektowany, latorośl miała być wg założeń dziewczynką, więc dostała garderóbkę przy pokoju. Z dziewczynką co prawda nie wyszło, ale garderoba jak jest, to nie zlikwidujemy jej przecież. Niestety jednak, kiedy poddaszowcy robili w niej sufit, ja akurat towarzyszyłem mojej Mamie w jej ostatnich chwilach, więc siłą rzeczy budowa i prace na niej pozostawały bez opieki. Grubsze rzeczy jakośtam mimo sytuacji były ustalane, drobiazgi jednak panowie robili tak, jak im się wydawało, że będzie dobrze, a niestety nie zawsze trafiali. Nie, nie mam pretensji, to byli poddaszowcy, nie wróżbici w końcu. 
I ten punkt świetlny własnie też, spuścili z sufitu, podczas, gdy miał to być kinkiet. Musiałem więc zrobić w gipskartonie odkrywkę, żeby sięgnąwszy ręką w głębiny zabudowy wywlec kabel z "sufitu", w następnym rzucie wyciągnę go na ścianę i wrzucę w bruzdę.



Odkrywka jest razy dwa, bo za pierwszym razem w profil mi się trafiło. Tak, wiem, są wykrywacze metalu, mam, ale był na parterze. Strrrrrasznie daleko...

Stolarnia - finiszowe lakierowanie kolejnych framug:



I nieszczęsne fugi w wiatrołapie. Fugi, które nazywają się "Cocoa". Tylko, że to, kurka wodna, jest chyba jakiś PRLowski erzatz cocoazastępczy rumuńskiej produkcji, z czasów apogeum kryzysu.
W każdym razie wg naklejki na worku i wg wzornika w sklepie miał być to taki kasztanowy brąz, a wyszło jakieś różowe GÓWNO!!!!



Środkowa płytka jest obwiedzina impregnatem, bo liczyłem na to, że pod nim fuga ściemnieje. Niestety, stała się tylko intensywniej różowa. Chyba będziemy ją skrobać...

I ostatni news na dziś - małżonka złapała dziś za wałek i zaczęła malować naszą sypialnię. Na nowy, jedynie słuszny kolor. Pierwotnie co prawda sypialnia miała być zielona, nawet próbki były na ścianach. Ale żona tak chodziła, tak płakała, że no jak to, jak można mieć w domu wnętrze w takim kolorze... no takim... nie żółtym, że w końcu jest:



 :Lol: 

J.

----------


## gaelle

> Ale żona tak chodziła, tak płakała, że no jak to, jak można mieć w domu wnętrze w takim kolorze... no takim... nie żółtym


Już nie powiem, kto tu najbardziej płakał, że zielony za chłodny będzie, że za smutny, że za ciemno się zrobi... etc., etc.  :wink: 

Kolor nazywa się "Dalia", a na wzorniku oraz kupionych i wypróbowanych na ścianie próbkach wpadał raczej w beżowo-różowawy... Co ja poradzę, że na naszych ścianach każdy kolor robi się żółty  :Lol:  a serio, to on taki bardziej biszkoptowy jest  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

Jarku fugi nie zrywaj, zastosuj renowator:




> Renowatora w sklepach nie znalazłam, glazurnicy i sprzedawcy glazur podzielali zdanie męskiej części forumowiczów, że nic się nie da zrobić aby płytek nie uszkodzić, ale w hydrocentrum trafiłam przypadkiem na coś podobnego
> 
> od razu w różnych kolorach. Klockiem szlifierskim robię lekkie wgłębienie w fudze, smaruję tą mazią, po wyschnięciu wycieram, następnego dnia impregnuję i efekt super  
> 
> idealnie do podłogi pasuje


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4%87-kolor-fug

----------


## Jarek.P

@Gosiek - dzięki za poradę, nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie cudo istnieje. 
Tu jednak... szczerze mówiąc składam się jednak ku podskrobaniu istniejącej fugi. Nie muszę jej skrobać głęboko, bo nowa nie będzie miała totalnie innego koloru, a jedynie ciut ciemniejszy, poza tym mam narzędzie (Dremel i specjalny frez do ceramiki), dzięki któremu da się to zrobić w miarę szybko i bezstresowo.

Acha, a'propos narzędzi - dziś kupiłem sobie kolejną zabawkę, specjalnie do szlifowania jętek. Szlifierkę typu Delta. I przy okazji zadumałem się na moment, która to moja szlifierka już będzie?... z szybkiego rachunku wychodzi mi, że piąta (kątowa, taśmowa, mimośrodowa, dremel i obecna delta). I to licząc same cały czas używane, bo gdyby brać pod uwagę również i te "historyczne", to byłaby dziewiąta  :smile: 
Cóż, różne hobby mają ludzie. Jedni zbierają znaczki, inni chodzą na... na mecze, powiedzmy  :wink:  A ja mam swój warsztat  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Jeszcze jak byś się podzielił wrażeniami z urzytkowania tych szlifierek.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ojej, to spora epistoła będzie, każda z nich jest inna i służy do czegoś innego.

Kątową, po wcześniejszych doświadczeniach z małym gówienkiem marki noname kupiłem MacAllistera 125mm, z miękkim startem, regulacją obrotów i wygodną rękojeścią (choć tu mi dużo bardziej pasuje określenie wymyślone przez Wyjątka: "trzymanko") i ten model jest rewelacyjny, szczerze polecam. Służy do cięcia, tnie wszystko, od stali począwszy, na betonie skończywszy (tarcza diamentowa niezbędna, korundowe przy betonie nikną w oczach).

Taśmową mam kupioną w Lidlu i bardzo ją sobie chwalę (i ogólnie, szczerze polecam narzędzia Parkside z Lidla - są tanie, a nie ustępują jakością średniopółkowym markowym). Szlifierka zasadniczo służy do "grubego" szlifowania drewna. Ta moja co prawda miała okazję szlifować również nierówno pomalowany sufit (z zaciekami z farby niestarannie roztartej wałkiem), ale nie powinno się, ona jest do drewna.

Mimośrodową kupiłem celem zastąpienia nią starej oscylacyjnej, która się moralnie zużyła. Marki Macallister, również mogę spokojnie polecić. Służy do szlifowania drewnianych płaszczyzn (parapety!!!), jest skuteczniejsza od zwykłej oscylacyjnej, choć wymaga też i odrobiny wprawy, zwłaszcza przy zaczynaniu szlifowania - przy niewprawnym rozpoczęciu pracy robi "kółka".

Dremel to... to dremel. Jest do wszystkiego, można nim wiercić, szlifować, piłować absolutnie wszystko, byle małe, ponieważ narzędzie jest do robót precyzyjnych. Z ciekawych prac - grawerowałem nim np pamiątkowy napis w boku szklanego kufla do piwa (prezent na "roczek" dla synka kolegi). Przy założeniu odpowiedniego freza, przypuszczam, że dziury w zębach też by się tym dało rozwiercać do zaplombowania  :wink: 
Wrażenia z użytkowania - szczerze mówiąc, gdybym miał drugi raz taką multiszlifierkę kupować, kupiłbym nie Dremela a Proxxona. Są bardzo zbliżone funkcjami, ale mam wrażenie, że Proxxon ma lepszy stosunek staranności wykonania do marketingu, a z całą pewnością ma więcej i lepszych jakościowo dostępnych akcesoriów, zwłaszcza na polskim rynku. Mój dremel ma już ładnych parę lat i kończą mu się już łożyska, więc niedługo pewnie się rozejrzę za następcą i pewnie będzie to Proxxon. 

Wreszcie Delta - kupiłem sobie Skilla, wrażeń póki co brak, bo jeszcze nie zdążyłem go wypróbować, ale jak to delta - jest to szlifierka mimośrodowa zrobiona tak, żeby dało się nią szlifować trudnodostępne miejsca - narożniki wewnętrzne itp. U mnie okazała się ta szlifierka niezbędna do dokładnego doszlifowania jętek, zwłaszcza u zbiegu ze skosami dachu (dwie połacie skośnego sufitu schodzące się w trójkąt, a w samym zbiegu wystająca drewniana jętka).

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Ja posiadam tylko Szlifierke kątową Boscha niebieską z regulacją obrotów - polecam wyjątkowo twarda chlastała blaszki po 30-40mm.
Może budowa będzie okazją do nabycia jeszcze jednej, innego typu ?

----------


## bajcik

> Ja posiadam tylko Szlifierke kątową Boscha niebieską z regulacją obrotów - polecam wyjątkowo twarda chlastała blaszki po 30-40mm.
> Może budowa będzie okazją do nabycia jeszcze jednej, innego typu ?


30-40mm ... grubości?
 :jaw drop:

----------


## Pawlo111

> 30-40mm ... grubości?


Szlifierka 125mm średnicy - oczywiście nie przy pracy ciągłej ale większą nie dałem rady podejść. A palnika acetylowotlenowego nie posiadam ani plazmy

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś dla odmiany będzie kilka słów n/t balkonu. Ale nie, nie balkonu w naszym nowym domu, w lesie. Chodzi mi akurat o balkon nasz bieżący, w naszym obecnym mieszkaniu.

Balkon ten przez lata całe był jedynym sposobem realizowania ogrodniczych zapędów mojej żony i jedynym miejscem do posiedzenia sobie wieczorami (ciepłymi rzecz jasna) na świeżym powietrzu bez szeroko rozumianego "wychodzenia z domu". Mieliśmy na nim dwa fotele ogrodowe, planowaliśmy malutki prowansalski stoliczek, na grillu (elektrycznym!) robiliśmy sobie kiełbaski na gorąco... no fajnie było.

Balkon w czasach swej świetności wyglądał mniej więcej tak:



czy też innego sezonu, wraz ze świeżo zasadzonymi surfiniami oraz dumną wykonawczynią po pracy:



Ponieważ osiedle nasze położone jest na totalnym wygwizdowie, w sezonie toczone były wieczne boje z jaskółkami (jeżykami w zasadzie) o to, czy będziemy mieli ptasie gniazdo pod sufitem i zasraną w związku z tym ścianę i posadzkę, czy też nie. Boje były wieloetapowe i pełne niespodzianek, ale generalnie wygrywaliśmy. Co prawda jedno, dość już zaawansowane gniazdo musiałem skuć szpachelką, a pozostałości zczyścić szczotką drucianą, ale de facto byłem górą! 

Potem przyszła budowa. Balkon stał się przechowalnią materiałów budowlanych zbyt cennych, żeby je zostawić na placu, stał na nim tez rozmontowany rack serwerowy i mnóstwo innych rzeczy, jak się bardzo chciało, można było nań wejść, ale nie więcej niż jedna osoba naraz a i to raczej stojąc na jednej nodze:



Ptaki wtedy balkon omijały szerokim łukiem, zdesperowane nawet podlatywały, ale zawracały z wrzaskiem na sam widok wnętrza. Balkon wyglądał tak, że ewentualnie mogły się na nim kocić koty, być może się zresztą jakieś kociły, trudno było stwierdzić.

Obecnie... obecnie balkon spowrotem wraca do łask, opróżniony z większości gratów, z powrotem stał się atrakcyjny... no nie, jaskółki jeszcze się nie odważyły, ale taki _parapetovy osranec_ już czemu nie, nie taki wybredny w końcu, byle doniczka z resztkami suchych badyli sprzed dwóch lat mu, jak się okazuje, do szczęścia wystarczy:



Zniosła małpa jedna... I teraz przylatuje i patrzy się wzrokiem miłosiernym, wdzięcznie przechylając łepek i całą sobą stanowiąc ucieleśnienie macierzyństwa i pokojowych zamiarów. Siedzi na misce od satelity, posrywając wprost na jej czaszę i grucha z cicha, jakby pytając, czy może, tłumacząc, że to są jej dzieci, nie niepokojmy jej...

Kurcze, czy z gołębich jaj da się zrobić jajecznicę?  :Lol: 

Parapetovym Osrancom mówimy:* NIE!* 

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

Stanowcze NIE.

----------


## compi

W moim obecnym mieszkaniu problem gołębi urósł do rangi konfliktu międzynarodowego. Na wszelki wypadek nie zamieszczę zdjęcia naszego balkonu, jest pora śniadaniowa. Żona gdy się zabiera się do sprzątania tego guano ubiera się jak pracownicy w Fukushimie i nie do końca jestem przekonany czy to jest wystarczające zabezpieczenie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wykańczanie domu to ciężkie zajęcie jest...
I nie, nie chodzi mi nawet o to, że narobić się trzeba. Znaczy, to też, ale narobienie się to sama przyjemność w sumie. Gorsza jest logistyka. Wybieranie, dopasowywanie, szukanie, kombinowanie... 
Dziś na przykład, zamiast siedzieć skoro hejnał na budowie i robić, robić, robić, to kupę czasu spędziliśmy na bezproduktywnej, jak się okazało, wycieczce za drzwiami wewnętrznymi. Bo nie ma. Najnormalniej w świecie nie ma drzwi wewnętrznych, które pogodziłyby w sobie wszystkie nasze założenia, zawsze coś jest nie tak, a to okleina, a to cena, a to wygląd. 

Jeśli o drzwiach mowa, to odkryliśmy dziś inne jajo. W sumie nie wiem nawet, przez kogo zafundowane, czy murarze tak wymurowali, czy tynkarzom się za dużo narzuciło, ale jedne drzwi się nie mieszczą. Za cholerę. I to tak, że nie ma właściwie żadnej możliwości ruchu. Drzwi (do głównej łazienki na poddaszu) muszą wejść w takie oto miejsce:

 

No i nie wchodzą. Powinien być przynajmniej centymetr luzu montażowego na piankę, tymczasem o całe 2cm jest za ciasno. Oczywiście, pierwsze co się nasuwa, to podkuć. Taki mądry to ja też byłem, tu jednak nie takie proste. Jeśli podkuję z prawej, to wjadą mi zawiasy w ścianę. Jeśli podkuje z lewej, to przylga od drzwi mi o ścianę będzie zawadzać. Wyjścia póki co widzę trzy:
a) - dać drzwi 70cm zamiast planowanych 80cm, otwór zmniejszyć przymurowywując cokolwiek.
b) - podkuć z lewej i kupić drzwi bezprzylgowe, w całości chowające się w futrynie. Jakieś wyjście by to było...
c) - podkuć po równo z prawej i z lewej po centymetrze i stwierdzić, że "jakoś to będzie". W sumie też wyjście...

Z innych salomonowych decyzji - fugi w wiatrołapie. Wspominałem o nich ostatnio, że kolor okazał się nie taki. W międzyczasie obejrzeliśmy jeszcze raz wzornik w sklepie i wszystko wskazuje na to, że zła fuga była w paczce. To, co nam wyszło nie ma nic wspólnego z kolorem jaki powinien być, natomiast jest identyczne, jak kolor z sąsiedniego numerka na wzorniku. Kupiliśmy NA PEWNO dobry, jestem tego na 100% pewien, na paczce pisało "Cocoa" (fuga marki "Weber", niniejszym nie polecam!), więc zostaje błąd pakowacza, albo jakiś dowcipas w sklepie, bo zdaje się, że te naklejki da się odkleić. 
Tak czy tak, zdecydowaliśmy się jednak na wymianę fug. Ten renowator... szczerze mówiąc obawiałem się jego trwałości, w narażonym na ścieranie wiatrołapie. Fug w nim dużo nie ma, skrobanie mechaniczne szybko idzie, już ze 2/3 wyskrobane. O, proszę:



Zdjęcie wyszło, jak z reklamówki Dremela, ale nie, nie płacą mi. Gdyby chcieli - jestem otwarty na propozycję. Gdyby konkurencja Dremela chciała, żebym ich też zareklamował - też jestem otwarty na propozycje. Ja generalnie jestem otwarty na propozycje  :smile: 

Jak już o Dremelu mowa - pobawiłem się nim w domu, dorabiając ramki do gniazdek salonowego kącika AV. Bo niestety, poniewczasie dopiero się dowiedziałem, że ramek x6 nie sposób kupić, większość systemów takich nie przewiduje, w tym nasz, niestety. Gdybym wiedział wcześniej - zrobiłoby się te gniazdka jakoś inaczej, a ponieważ dowiedziałem się "po ptokach", trzeba było kombinować. Ale od czego jest dremel, tym razem na statywie i z założoną tarczą do cięcia, zdjęć z procesu cięcia niet, efekty już na ścianie, są to dwie ramki x3, z podciętymi bokami i złożone w jedno:



Widać, że nie jest idealnie. Na stole schodziły się pięknie, tu - jedna wichruje i w rezultacie dół odstaje. Jeszcze z tym pokombinuje, może je skleję razem, może inaczej poustawiam gniazdka, żeby nic nie prężyło, a może nie zrobię nic, bo te gniazdka i tak się sprzętem potem zastawi i nie będzie ich widać. Zobaczymy...

Framuga drzwi do naszej sypialni, już na swoim miejscu:



I największa epopeja na dziś - podłoga w łazience na parterze. I to nie byle jaka podłoga, a z paskiem ogrzewania elektrycznego żeby na stare lata wychodząc boso spod natrysku na zimne kafelki reumatyzmu nie dostać. Maty grzejnej raptem metr kwadratowy wyszedł, mocy to ma 170W, ile będzie ciepła w podłodze dawać - się zobaczy.

Początki prac - osadzona puszka do "telewizorka" będącego termostatem od tejże podłogówki i jej sterownikiem. Biała puszka obok to normalne gniazdko, w które będzie włączona grzałka elektryczna wsadzona do grzejnika - kolejna fanaberia, mająca na celu z kolei umożliwienie suszenia ręcznika na grzejniku również i w lato. W podłodze peszel do termoelementu i krótszy peszel do przewodów zasilających.



Mata w trakcie rozkładania, przymierzania i kombinowania:



I sama podłoga, już niemal skończona:



J.

A i jeszcze jedno, dygresja mało budowlana będzie, ale muszę, po prostu muszę: radio budowlane, od jakiegoś czasu na "Trójkę" ustawione, mile mnie dziś zaskoczyło. Przypomniało mi bowiem utwór z czasów mojej młodości. Coś, czego słuchałem namietnie, nagrawszy sobie na kaseciaka całą płytę wprost z radia i o czym zdążyłem już dokładnie zapomnieć. A tu proszę, jak nowe i cały czas takie ładne, jak było:

ART OF NOISE: MOMENTS IN LOVE (teledysk strrrasznie romantyczny i słodziutki i och i ach, ale to nie o niego mi chodzi, muzyki słuchać!)




J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Krótko dziś będzie, bo raz, że późno, a dwa, że sobie palca wskazującego dziś wybiłem, czy nadwyrężyłem, czy inna cholera i ciężko mi się trochę pisze.

Ale o jednym napisać trzeba. Te cholerrrne Prawa Murphy'ego!
Przewija się to nazwisko w tym dzienniku regularnie i ja chyba kiedyś przysiądę i spróbuję je wszystkie zebrać do kupy i przedstawić w zgrabnej formie, przyda się. Choćby jako zbiór ostrzeżeń.

Dzisiejszy dzień był spod znaku takiego oto prawa: "Wyliczona ilość potrzebnego materiału NA PEWNO okaże się za mała. Jedyny dopuszczalny wyjątek wystąpi wtedy, gdy materiału kupimy z naprawdę dużym zapasem, wtedy jednak zostanie nam go gigantyczna ilość, bowiem NA PEWNO okaże się, że już pierwotnie wyliczona ilość była zbyt duża."

I Ilustracje, przedstawiające oba człony twierdzenia za jednym zamachem. Sypialnię żona moja malowała. Zaczęła dwa tygodnie temu, a dziś kończyła. Przy pomocy farby, która była kupiona w ilości: na tą sypialnię i jeszcze trochę, żeby nie brakło. Sypialnia została pomalowana:



A farby kupionej "z niewielkim zapasem" zostało pół wiadra. Orzekliśmy więc, że pomalujemy jeszcze garderobę, akurat te pół wiaderka powinno starczyć. Taaaa.....



I jak znam życie, to na mur beton okaże się, że ten kolor i ta paleta właśnie wyszli. I już ich nie będzie, bo teraz są nowe, lepsze.

BTW - górne zdjęcie przedstawia widok na wejście do sypialni, fotografowane mniej więcej z miejsca widocznego na fotografii sprzed dwóch tygodni, pokazującej postępy w malowaniu. Widać też najnowszy zakup: drabinkę. Taką malutką. Trzycześciową. Tu widać dwie części, drabina złożona do kupy wraz z trzecią pozwala na wygodne czyszczenie rynien znajdujących się 4-4,20m nad ziemią. A przebudowana w jedną, długą sztangę ma niemal 6 metrów długości, co pozwoli na sięgnięcie w każdy punkt elewacji. Choćby w celu, żeby podbitkę zrobić. Kiedyśtam... A póki co kolce przeciw pticom na zewnętrzne jętki trzeba będzie nabić.


Parterowa łazienka zbliża się do końca, dziś zrobiłem cokoły i uzupełniłem brakujące płytki naokoło wyprowadzeń grzejnika i okołogrzejnikowopodłogówkowej elektryki. Zeszło się z tym trochę, dlatego w sumie nic więcej nie zrobiłem, ale i w tej łazience tak właściwie zostało tylko zafugowanie podłogi z cokołami, zainstalowanie i podłączenie umywalki, szyba do brodzika, drzwi wejściowe i już, można się kąpać!  :big grin: 



Na zdjęciu rurki grzejnikowe, gniazdko (z prawej) i puszka z oprzewodowaniem do podłogówki (z lewej), termoelement już w peszel wepchnięty.

A i zapomniałbym - glifa w drzwiach sypialnianych zrobiłem (na zdjęciu - jeszcze dość świeży, zaciągnięty póki co "na ostro"). Już trochę szybciej niż tego wcześniejszego, co prawda z glifowego sufitu też mi odparzało się i odpadało, trzeba było po troszku nakładać, ale mimo to - jakoś w dużej części od razu się udało.



W świeżutki glif rzecz jasna Wyjątek zaraz wsadził łapę, a zaraz potem wytytłał o niego kurtkę. Ech... budowa plus czterolatek równa się pożar.

J.

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Miło się czyta i fajnie ogląda postępy prac - gratuluję
Jak coś przybywa to oko cieszy, u mnie akurat poddaszowcy działają także wiem, jak fajnie, jak w końcu pokoje widać
Jak byś te kolce na pticy namierzył w necie, to proszę, zapodaj linka, też potrzebuję

pozdrawiam i miłej niedzieli życzę dla całej rodzinki  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Fajne i niedrogie kolce są do kupienia w Brico Depot. W odcinkach po mniej więcej 20cm, za 8zł o ile dobrze pamiętam. Co prawda kolce takie jakieś wiotkie i nienaostrzone  :Wink2:  ale usiąść bydle już nie usiądzie.

A w necie - o dziwo nie ma tego w ogóle na allegro, jedynie ogłoszenia firm montujących, ale góglem, na hasło "kolce przeciw ptakom" można znaleźć mnóstwo producentów.

J.

----------


## Aasia_

Śledzę od dawna ... 
Po cichutku - ale poczułam się opuszczona, i ta frustracja tak we mnie narasta, że aż musiałam się odezwać.
Co dalej? 
(To jakby ktoś teściowej odciął Klan na przykład, albo mężowi Ligę Mistrzów  :smile:  )

----------


## Jarek.P

Leżę i kwiczę  :rotfl: 

Już sam kiedyś swój dziennik do "Mody na sukces" przyrównywałem, ale "Klan"????  :big grin: 

A na poważnie - chyba jakaś masa krytyczna w niepisaniu dziś została przekroczona, bo jesteś drugą osobą, która się dziś dopytuje, czy wszystko OK, pierwsza była moja własna Ciotka na priv.
Odpowiadam więc - tak, dziękuję, u nas wszystko OK, nie pisałem, bo cały ostatni weekend u rodziny byłem, budowa odłogiem leży. Ale to już niedługo, niechno tylko sobota przyjdzie... a potem kolejne dni...
Obiecuję kulminację, kilka odcinków specjalnych i parę dramatycznych zwrotów akcji, normalnie na miarę... sam nie wiem, co najmniej wagi "Brooke okazała się transwestytą, zaginionym synem... kogośtam sprzed 350 odcinków". Albo, jeśli rodzime klimaty bliższe sercu - "Bożenka w ciąży" (czytające powyższe potencjalne i rzeczywiste teściowe proszone są o nieschodzenie na zawał, nic o tym nie wiem, ja tylko domniemywam)  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Aasia_

Uff...
To wracam do cichego śledzenia  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Echh..., że się człowiek czasem w język nie ugryzie...

Obiecywałem tu jakoś ostatnio, że będą dramatyczne zwroty akcji. No tak, obiecywałem. Więc właściwie nie powinienem być zdziwiony. Zwłaszcza, że nawet kaliber owych zwrotów podałem, Brooke miała się okazać transwestytą, zaginionym synem kogośtam, a Bożenka miała być w ciąży. Cóż więc dziwnego w tym, że brooke faktycznie okazała się transwestytą, a Bożenka zaszła i to z niewiadomokim?

Ale do rzeczy:
Zaczęło się niewinnie. Najmłodsza latorośl wannę zwiedzała:



Ja w tym czasie sobie w pokoju Wyjątka jętki doszlifowałem i wraz ze słupem pokryłem lazurą:



I nawet oświetlenie docelowe w parterowej łazience zamontowałem, o takie UFO:
 (nawiasem mówiąc - goła żarówa o wiele lepiej świeciła, tak, jak jest teraz jest za ciemno):



I na tym w zasadzie się skończyło. A potem zaczęły się owe "dramatyczne zwroty" na życzenie. 
Pierwszy zwrot był zwrotem dosłownym. W pokoju Wyjątka oświetlenie zakładałem. O takie:



I nie wiedzieć czemu, święcie przekonany byłem, że ten abażur, to ma być abażur, nad żarówką. I tylko zdziwiło mnie, że żadnego przepustu na przewód nie ma. Dorobiłem więc, elegancki, okrąglutki... widać go nawet od biedy na zdjęciu, w samym szczycie stożka, obecnie najniższym punkcie żyrandola. Nic, będzie miał Wyjątek żyrandol z dziurką....

Druga wtopa okazała się w międzyczasie. Zdjęcia niestety nie mam, ale... trzasnęła nam płytka w łazience. Niewiadomo kiedy, niewiadomo dlaczego... Klejona wprost do litej ściany, więc odpadają podejrzenia, że jakiś stelaż czy coś pod nią pracuje, niczym nie była uderzona, nawet niechcący, bo to płytka nad brodzikiem, więc siłą rzeczy z ciężkim sprzętem się tam nie szaleje. Kleiłem na cienkim kleju, więc podejrzenia, że klej się skurczył też mało realne. Ściana nie pęka, to jest działówka, gdyby pękała, widać byłoby po drugiej stronie.
Jednocześnie na 100% nie było tak od początku, choćby przy fugowaniu zauważyłbym... Odpęknięty jest narożnik, kilka centymetrów od rogu. Nawet niespecjalnie to widać, ale boję się, żeby rzecz się nie rozprzestrzeniała...

Kolejny "dramatyczny zwrot akcji" nastąpił również w tejże łazience. Ano, zafugowałem ją sobie, dokleiwszy wcześniej brakujące płytki na ścianie, która docelowo co prawda będzie zabudowana szafą, ale ponieważ szafa to pieśń przyszłości, a płytek nam zostało, stwierdziliśmy, że dopłytkujemy i ją, niech nie straszy gołym tynkiem.
Zafugowałem również podłogę, a kiedy przeschła, zabrałem się za uzbrajanie armatury. Założyłem umywalkę, baterię, syfon, wszystko grało pięknie, choć bateria okazała się chyba nie do końca przemyślana, sika za bardzo do przodu i jak się silnie wodę odkręca, grozi ochlapaniem butów. Specjalnie miała być taka wyższa, żeby dawało się wygodniej ręce umyć, a teraz mam wątpliwości.



Po prawo widać miejsce mające docelowo być bokiem szafy.
W każdym razie zmontowawszy to wszystko, z rozpędu postanowiłem jeszcze zmontować bidettę. Na zdjęciu widać ją nawet po wypakowaniu już z osłon. Tu jednak, niestety nastąpił tak zwany ZONK...

Ano, pamiętam, jak montując ją, dużo czasu poświęciłem na ustalenie, jak bardzo ma wystawać z zabudowy. Posługiwałem się w tym celu fabrycznie naniesionymi na ochronną obudowę korpusu znacznikami pokazującymi, dokąd można zabudować. Wyszło pięknie, po naklejeniu płytek, znaczniki akurat wyszły na równo z ich powierzchnią.
 I co? I dupa. Za głęboko jest. I teraz albo ozdobna rozeta, albo szlauch do słuchawki. Jedno z drugim naraz ni cholery się nie mieści...
A ponieważ niestety, jedno z drugim być musi, jutro będę miał robótkę dodatkową: meselek, młotek, pracowite wykuwanie jednej płytki, rąbanie dziury w zabudowie GK i przesuwanie bidetty do przodu.

Najgorsze jest to, że kompletnie mi brak pomysłu, o co chodzi. Pierwsze moje podejrzenia były, że sam spieprzyłem sprawę, robiąc te znaczniki do poziomu GK, zamiast do płytek, ale nie, to jednak nie o to chodzi, bo równo ze znacznikiem na tej obudowie ochronnej jest takie przewężenie do ścięcia jej nożem i to przewężenie miałem na wierzchu. W fabrycznie źle umieszczony znacznik nie wierzę, więc jedyne, co zostaje, to że ta bidetta się jakoś w tej obudowie ochronnej przesunęła. Tak czy tak dodatkowa robota się zrobiła i to taka raczej ginekologiczna w dodatku...

O żesz [...] [...] [...]

A żeby brzydkimi wyrazami nie kończyć - oświetlenie w niepomalowanym jeszcze docelowo pokoju młodszego:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Luuuudzieeeee !!!!!

Skąd ja piszę !!!!!!

Ano, z lasu. A konkretnie z Domu w Lesie  :big grin: 
Nie, nie przeprowadziliśmy się jeszcze na dobre, póki co to jedynie namiastka wakacji taka jest, ja mam urlop, żona ma urlop (wychowawczy, ale jak zwał tak zwał, urlop jest), więc spędzamy go. W lesie, na łonie. Jak z FWP normalnie  :smile:  I tylko standard kwaterunkowy trochę inny. Po pierwsze metraż się różni, bo domek FWPowski miewał w porywach 20m2 wraz z kiblem i przedsionkiem (a jeśli kible wspólne, to i 10m2), a tu jest 10x tyle, po drugie - domki FWPowskie jednak zwykle miały drzwi czy podłogi ciut inne niż goły beton  :wink: 

W każdym razie mieszkamy sobie tutaj na tym betonie i robimy pospołu wszystko, żeby go jak najmniej było widać. Ot, choćby taki pokój Wyjątka, który poszedł na pierwszy ogień:



Wyjątek odkrył właśnie w sobie samorodny talent układacza paneli. A jeśli nawet jeszcze nie paneli, to podkładów panelowych już z całą pewnością. Widoczny na zdjęciu stan to zasługa w dużej mierze jego właśnie. Siedziałem na kolanach we wnęce i docinałem skrawki, zza pleców słyszałem, jak dziecię obwieszcza, że on mi pomaga układać, ale nie przywiązywałem do tego wielkiej wagi. Kiedy jednak się odwróciłem, okazało się, że bardzo porządnie i elegancko dziecię ułożyło spory kawał pokoju, świetnie przy tym spożytkowując resztki i ścinki, a także układając bryty ze sporą fantazją, a nie, jak Tata chciał, tak nudno, jedno za drugim.
Od biedy na zdjęciu można się tej fantazji dopatrzeć.

Wczoraj nie dałem rady machnąć całego pokoju, więc Wyjątek spał w nieskończonym:



I zwracam uwagę na prawą wnęk... TFU! na prawy garaż. Już częściowo zajęty... 

Dziś natomiast pokój ma już tylko nieolistwowany:



Nawet roleta w połaciówce się pojawiła (z konieczności. Po tej pierwszej nocy, wschodnie słońce skubańca jakoś przed szóstą obudziło i gówniarz nam przylazł do łóżka, koniecznie pakując się na trzeciego...):



Rolety były w ramach promocji dorzucane do połaciówek w cenie 1PLN. Nie są jakieś superwymyślne, ale są. Działają.



I parterowa łazienka...
Żeby sobie poprawić humor, zacząłem w niej od skończenia tematyki grzewczej. Grzejnik powiesiłem, podłączyłem i uzbroiłem wszystkie cuda wianki naokoło niego.



I zbliżenia na oba elementy, mające w przyszłości dbać o komfort użytkownika. Albo o odpowiednią wysokość rachunku za energię elektryczną - w zależności od punktu widzenia  :smile: 

- Telewizorek od podłogówki, do grzania w nogi:



- I grzałka grzejnikowa do suszenia ręczników:



Natomiast owa nieszczęsna bidetta... w międzyczasie wymyśliłem łerkeraunda. Płytkę potłuc i całość przerobić zawsze zdążę. Póki co, ponieważ cały problem wynika z solidnej grubości rozety, wymyśliłem, że po prostu tą rozetę wpuszczę w ścianę, fugując naokoło fugą silikonową. Póki co zacząłem podcinać płytkę dremelem, niestety zjechałem sobie całego diamentowego freza, jutro muszę kupić nowy. Brzegi oczywiście doszlifuję na równo:



J.

PS: kurcze, jak tu fajnie. Najchętniej już bym tu został. Nawet na tych wylewkach...

----------


## Gosiek33

Do dziś siedzę na wylewkach... fajnie jest  :big lol:

----------


## compi

Wakacje w łonie , na lesie i wokół wylewek są zajefajne! Jaki miałeś cel  kładąc podkład  pod panele po skosie, a nie prosto?

----------


## myszonik

> Wakacje w łonie , na lesie i wokół wylewek są zajefajne! Jaki miałeś cel  kładąc podkład  pod panele po skosie, a nie prosto?


To pewnie przejaw inwencji twórczej Wyjątka :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jaki miałeś cel  kładąc podkład  pod panele po skosie, a nie prosto?


Tak zaleca "instrukcja obsługi" podkładów, żeby łączenia płyt się nie pokrywały z panelami. 

J.

----------


## Tom Bor

zdolniacha z tego wyjatka nie ma co

----------


## Jarek.P

W komentarzach u Netbeta ktoś ładnie określił stan zmęczenia, w którym nawet włosy i buty bolą.

Tyle napiszę: "o, to to!". I włosy (od trocin) i buty (od... w sumie sam nie wiem, od czego, ale też). Jednak taki maraton prac fizycznych od rana do późnego wieczora i dzień w dzień, to ciężka sprawa. 
Ale przynajmniej efekty tego jakieś zostają. Np trociny. Dziś, po heblowaniu i szlifowaniu jętek w pokoju młodszego trociny miałem absolutnie wszędzie. Nie, nie opiszę dokładnie, gdzie je konkretnie miałem, bo po pierwsze musiałbym bardzo długo, po drugie, nie zawsze przyzwoicie. Prościej mi wymienić, gdzie trocin nie miałem. Bo np. w otrzewnej ich nie miałem. W śledzionie raczej też nie. Bo w płucach, żołądku - już owszem. Wydłubywałem sobie drewnianego wióra z oka, czy też zaskoczony odkrywałem, ile trocin może się zmieścić w uchu czy pępku... i tak dalej  :smile: 
Niestety, przy heblowaniu załatwiłem sobie heblarkę. O gwoździa złośliwie wbitego w jętkę przez cieśli. Heblarka żyje, ale jej noże takie jakieś krótsze z jednej strony się zrobiły...



Ale, zwłokami heblarki i deltą jakoś się udało. Jętki młodszego w stanie docelowym:



Młodsza latorośl, do tej pory nie była jakoś specjalnie tu eksponowana, pora więc to zmienić.
Dziecię na budowie czuje się bardzo dobrze, co prawda pada zmęczony czasem w sposób trudny do przewidzenia:



ale zwykle jest pełen życia i energii i baaardzo się domaga wolności. Głównie po to, żeby w rzadkich chwilach, kiedy jej dostąpi (wybaczcie, ale raczkującego berbecia na wylewki nie puszczamy) obmacać wszystko, co go interesuje. Np. gniazdka. Gniazdka to jego wieeeelka miłość (moja krew!). Tu, po zapanelowaniu pokoju Wyjątka, dzieciątko zrobiło na czworakach rundę wokół pokoju, konsekwentnie od gniazdka do gniazdka:







Wczoraj udało mi się zapanelować garderobę. 



I niestety, na tym prace panelizacyjne się skończyły. Kolana mnie wysiedli. Oba. Nie wiem, czemu akurat przy panelach takie problemy wychodzą, płytki przecież też na klęczkach się robi, hydraulikę również i  nie było problemu. Tu - zgrrroza.  W każdym razie dziś usiłowałem zacząć panele w pokoju młodszego i nie dało się. Za cholerę.

A ponieważ czasu szkoda na odpoczynek, podokańczawszy mnóstwo zaległości, wróciłem do mocno zaniedbanego tematu - mojej serwerowni. Sprowadziłem do niej brakujące kable (idące przez poddasze i tam sobie leżące w kłębie). Efekt w szafie - malowniczy:



I po uporządkowaniu:



Jak widać, w racku pojawiły się już pierwsze zabawki. Osoby zorientowane w IT proszone są o nie parskanie śmiechem i nie stukanie się palcem w czoło! Ten router widoczny na zdjęciu oczywiście nie jest mi potrzebny absolutnie do niczego, na codzień on nawet nie będzie włączony. Ale mam, czasem się nim bawię, po co ma się poniewierać, jak tu ma takie fajne miejsce i co tu dużo gadać - prestiż w szafie mi robi  :big grin: 

I ostatnia sprawa - parapet w pokoju młodszego wstawiałem.




Wstawiałem i wstawiałem i... i nie wstawiłem. Pistolet do pianki mi zmarł. Zaschło mu się na amen. Nie wiedzieć, czemu, niestety. Zostawiony był na piance, w butli jeszcze z połowa, ciśnienie więc było, zawsze tak zostawiałem i było ok. A dziś - zdechło. Trzeba będzie kupić kolejny...

J.

----------


## Tom Bor

nakolanniki się kłaniają mój drogi bo jak poodgniatasz kolana to tylko ortopeda zabawę będzie miał

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku ! Kilka dni temu w sklepie z kropeczkami kupiłem nakolanniki, takie dla rowerzystów górskich, za psi grosz. Sprawdzają się.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale ja, kurcze, mam nakolanniki. Porządne, robociarskie, produkcji potentata narzędziowego "Topex" (a nie jakieśtam... rowerowe!). Kupione jeszcze za czasów walki z izolacja poziomą i zarzucone w kąt, ponieważ bardziej przeszkadzały, niż pomagały. 
Obecnie postanowiłem się z nimi przeprosić i nawet faktycznie jest trochę lepiej, ale... ale w budowlanej zawierusze gdzieś mi się jeden z nich zapodział. Tak więc dziś robiłem podłogę w jednym nakolanniku i jednym kawałku styropianu wciśniętym do takiej specjalnej kieszonki na kolanie roboczych spodenek. Kieszonki, która by była nawet całkiem całkiem, gdyby była ciut wyżej i miała jakiekolwiek zamknięcie, choć na rzepa (otwiera się od dołu).

Tak czy tak, myślę, że rzecz jest związana nie tylko z samym faktem klęczenia na kolanach, ale raczej kilometrów na nich pokonywanych przy tych panelach. Hydraulika czy terakota na podłodze to jednak bardziej stacjonarna robota jest.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I po urlopie...

Urlop wg oficjalnej nomenklatury nazywał się "wypoczynkowy". I fajnie, wypoczynek się należy jak psu buda, o tośmy na barykadach z kapitalistami walczyli w końcu! Tylko czemu, kurcze, po tym wypoczynku, siadając na krześle stękam, wstając z tego krzesła stękam (i nie jestem w stanie się podnieść bez podparcia), a schylenie się do własnych butów stało się nagle sporym logistycznym wyzwaniem...  :Confused: 

Nic to. Dobrze jest. Dzień, w którym będąc w naszym Domu w Lesie będę mógł po prostu sobie siedzieć z piwkiem w garści i kontemplować naturę, bez zastanawiania się, że to trzeba zrobić, tamto trzeba zrobić, a ja tu czas marnuję, coraz bliższy!

A właśnie, a'propos kontemplowania natury - kolejne zwierzątka się do nas wprowadziły. Od razu dwa, w pełni zadomowione, nic się nas nie bojące i generalnie czujące się w obejściu, jak u siebie w domu, a na nas patrzące jak na coś pośredniego między gośćmi a intruzami. Z dość płynną granicą między jednym a drugim. 
Zwierzątka wyglądają tak:



i jak pisałem, są dwa, albo nie boją się ludzi, albo ktoś je już oswoił, bo przylatują tak po prostu, chodzą sobie o dwa metry od nas i patrzą. Wielce wymownym wzrokiem patrzą...

"Rozdziobią nas kruki, wrony"?...

W pierwszej chwili nawet pomysł mania gawronów podwórzowych mi się spodobał, ptaszydło duże, dziób ma dość przekonujący, trochę podszkolić w technice ataku, dorobić system rozpoznawania celu swój/obcy i lepsze od psa podwórzowego by takie gawrony podwórzowe były. Niestety jednak, ptaszydła same na siebie wydały wyrok, polując na moich oczach na naszą podwórzową wiewiórkę. O nie! Wiewiórka ma zostać! A gawrony albo się z tym pogodzą albo won, fora ze dwora! Bo wiatrówkę kupię!

Druga rzecz związana z naturą, to nasze szambo. Nieopróżniane od nowości, bo i nie było po co. Tak więc stało sobie od półtora roku, nawet jakichś bakterii tam kiedyś wsypałem, mikroświat w środku się rozwijał, ewoluował...
Ja tu sobie czasem żartuję o różnych formach życia zalęgniętych w wiadrach ze starą wodą itp, które już właśnie na etapie wynajdywania koła są. No ale, sami powiedzcie, jak inaczej wytłumaczyć to, co za chwilę opiszę? 
Moja małżonka, normalnie wychowana całe życie na blokowej kanalizacji, o szambie nie mająca żadnego powodu, żeby pamiętać i jak najbardziej nie pamiętająca o nim przez całe te półtora roku, nagle mieszkając tam zaczęła po ileś razy dziennie przypominać, że trzeba sprawdzić, czy szambo nie jest przepełnione. Ja oczywiście za każdym razem odpowiadałem... no to, co zwykle odpowiadają statystycznie przeciętni mężowie na wygłaszane niespodziewanie przez ich małżonki uwagi, że cośtam trzebaby zrobić  :Lol:  [oj taki jeden wyraz na literę "z"  :wink: ], ale w końcu za którymś przypomnieniem, westchnąwszy ciężko wziąłem pogrzebacz, otworzyłem dekiel szamba i... i nie, przepełnione nie było. Do osiągnięcia poziomu górnej pokrywy brakowało może z 5 centymetrów.

Do szamba jest wprowadzony peszel, miałem tam robić ultradźwiękowy czujnik poziomu... no wiadomo czego. Ale w sumie po co? Skoro szambowe życie jest już na tyle zaawansowane w swoim rozwoju, że nawet telepatię opanowało? Jak już tam zaczniemy mieszkać, spróbuję nawiązać jakieś obustronne porozumienie. Albo może spuszczę w kiblu podręcznik matematyki?...

A co przez ten tydzień zostało zrobione? 
- jętki,
- podłogi,
- framugi,
- drzwi,
- milion poprawek rzeczy robionych dotychczas.

Wszystko rzecz jasna nie w stu procentach. Podłogi są póki co w obu pokojach dziecinnych i obu garderobach. Parę zdjęć:
Pokój młodszego, w tle widać już zapanelowaną garderobę:



I nasza garderoba, już wyposażona w listwy przypodłogowe (listwowanie zostawiam na póóóóóźniej, ale tu na próbę przykręciłem):



Jętki w zasadzie już skończone byłyby wszystkie, niestety nowokupiona szlifierka delta okazała się być jakaś wybitnie nietrwała i muszę ją oddać do naprawy gwarancyjnej. Sam pokój gościnny mi został do zrobienia, ale delta przestała trzymać papier ścierny, nie wiem, rzep na stopie się wytarł, zagniótł, przegrzał?... Dobra, wiem, że Skill to marka do amatorskich zastosowań, ale ja, kurcze, przecież te jętki całkowicie amatorsko szlifowałem. Co z tego, że po parę godzin dziennie? Płacił mi ktoś za to? Nie! Więc amatorsko!

Efekty? Jętki już odmalowane pokazywałem wcześniej, więc, żeby się nie powtarzać - dla odmiany słup w naszej sypialni wraz z mieczem, który pierwotnie był czarrrrny (no taki się cieślom użył):



Na słupie będzie kinkiet. 
I wystający ze skosu poddasza kawałek murłaty. Kawałek, który nam wszyscy po kolei chcieli ucinać, cieśle, dekarze, tynkarze, na końcu poddaszowcy, wszyscy oni dochodząc do tego pomieszczenia i napotykając tą wystającą belkę stwierdzali autorytatywnie "a to, to się utnie", na co z gardła mojej małżonki rozlegał się w odpowiedzi wściekły bulgot przechodzący stopniowo w głuche warczenie, na końcu oddechu dopiero przeradzające się w złowrogie, spomiędzy zaciśniętych zębów dobywające się: "niepozzzwwwwaaalam!!!!"

Belka obroniona, odszlifowana, a jeszcze nie pokryta lazurą, w całej okazałości:



Docelowo będzie sobie pod nią wisiał zegar. Dwustronny, taki model, jak ze starego dworca kolejowego. Można takie kupić, ale nie napiszę gdzie, bo wobec tych wszystkich konkurencyjnych dzienników budowy, pokazujących inspirki z designerskich portali, nie będę z Jyskiem wyskakiwał, nie?  :wink: 

Framugi i drzwi wewnętrzne. Zaczęliśmy od nieraz już tu pokazywanych framug drewnianych, amatorsko lakierowanych. Takie tez miały być i drzwi, ale szczerze mówiąc zaczął mnie przerażać ogrom pracy niezbędnej do ich wykończenia. Stanęło więc na drzwiach z MDFu. I  takichże framugach na cały parter. Na poddaszu, wszystkie widoczne framugi będą moje drewniane, a cały dół będzie MDFowy. I w zasadzie już w sporym stopniu jest, choć muszę stwierdzić, że w porównaniu z tymi moimi sosnowymi framugami, te MDFowe to straszny badziew jest. Co z tego, że szybko się montuje, jak delikatne toto takie i takie jakieś... badziewne.

Drzwi do mojego warsztatu:



Czy do kotłowni (póki co bez sufitu - to miejsce ma dłuższą historię - najpierw murarze wymurowali nadproże w złym miejscu, potem my stwierdziliśmy, że w sumie może być, od strony kotłowni się tu pawlacz zrobi, teraz tylko trzeba ten pawlacz dorobić i będzie git!):



I oba (oboje? obadwa?) te drzwi już w pełnej okazałości (brak tylko opasek i klamek):



Kibel widoczny w rogu zdjęcia tylko tak sobie tam stoi, proszę nie myśleć! To zdemontowany tymczasowiec jest.

A i jeszcze jedno pytanie do zorientowanych osób mam - jak się tak właściwie wykańcza glify w przypadku stałych framug z MDFu? Instrukcja o tym nic nie mówi, ja te drzwi warsztatowe póki co normalnie zatynkowałem. Framuga była zabezpieczona taśmą malarską profi (taka niebieska, od popularnej żółtej różni się tym, że popularna żółta słabo się przykleja i bardzo ciężko odkleja, a ta niebieska profi dokładnie odwrotnie) i niby nic się z nia nie stało złego, ale mam mimo wszystko pewne obawy, czy nie spuchnie.



I tak, wiem, że styk będzie się kruszył,  wstawię sobie tam jeszcze ćwierćwałek, jak już ten tynk wyrównam i zafilcuję (to co na zdjęciu to stan zaraz po nałożeniu), chodzi mi raczej o to, czy ten MDF jakoś się nie zmarszczy, nie spuchnie. I jak to zrobić inaczej, lepiej (pomijam framugi regulowane, tu nijak mi nie pasują).

Poprawki, popraweczki. Tych, jak zwykle, jest bez liku. A to jakaś lampa okazuje się by ć nie w tym miejscu, co psuje symetrię, nie gra z wystrojem, zakłóca harmonię i generalnie spędza sen z powiek mojej małżonki  :wink: 



A to jedno gniazdko w całym rzędzie kuchennych okazuje się być 3cm wyżej niż inne, co przy płytkach 10x10cm jest widoczne jak cholera i trzeba poprawić, wymieniając przy tym podcinaną płytkę na nową:



A i przy okazji - kiedy pokazywałem klejenie tych kuchennych płytek, ktoś tu się dziwił, że nie boję się kleić je wprost na malowaną emulsją ścianę. Tu jest najlepsza odpowiedź:



A po ludzku: nie, nie obawiam się, bowiem zrywana płytka odeszła wraz z klejem, ową farbą, podkładem i cienką warstwą tynku. Więcej powiem: cieszyłbym się, gdyby inne płytki trzymały się tak, jak te, klejone do farby.

Kolejne poprawki - parterowa łazienka, czyli newerending story. Bidetta - robi się. Robi się też ściana, wcześniej niezapłytkowana z powodu, że docelowo ma tam być szafa. Ponieważ jednak szafy narazie nie ma, a płytek zostało podejrzanie dużo, stwierdziliśmy, że dopłytkujemy do końca. Dopłytkowałem:



Bok też dopłytkuję, ale tu klej mi się skończył, stąd niedoróba. 

I ostatnia rzecz - serwerownia. Robiona już w ramach odpoczynku po całodziennych znojach, przed pójściem spać. Sieć poddasza w trakcie szycia:



I zrobiona, jak widać wszystko na bieżąco "przedzwaniane" (dzięki czemu znalazłem już jedno uszkodzone gniazdko)



Pod tym patchpanelem dojdzie drugi taki sam na sieć parteru oraz być może jeszcze trzeci na "cuda i dziwy" w stylu zakończeń linii RS485. Owe cuda i dziwy spokojnie by mi weszły na wolne gniazdka tych dwóch pierwszych paneli, ale miejsce jest, panele mam, będzie może bardziej logicznie, elegancko? Nie wiem, zastanowię się jeszcze, policzę dokładnie, ile owych cudów i dziwów będzie...

Ciąg dalszy wkrótce.

J.

----------


## Aleksander_

No bardzo piękny opis / dziennik  :smile:  Dołączam się do poprzedników i również stwierdzam, że działeczka przyjemna.
Pewnie urodzi się sporo pytań w mojej głowie jak już będę ruszać z budową (na razie trzeba jednak wybrać projekt i przymierzyć sie do pozwolenia na budowę).

Z czego robiłeś izolacje poziome ? 

A tak przy okazji - ponieważ jestem po lekturze pierwszych kilkunastu stron (doszedłem do SSO) ... widziałem że pięknie szło Ci układanie kanalizacji - powiedz proszę, czy rurki po prostu kupowałeś to w pobliskiej Castoramie / Leroy Merlin ... czy jednak warto poszukać rurek gdzieś na składach / u producenta ? 

Sąsiedzkie pozdrowienia,
Aleksander.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Aleksander_ - Dzięki  :smile: 

Co do pytań:
- izolacja pozioma? Zależy która. Tą fundamentową mam po prostu z kupionej w Castoramie folii "fundamentowej" (takiej dość grubej ceraty z PVC, sprzedawanej w rolkach o różnych szerokościach). Kładzione jest to w jednej warstwie, bez żadnych mas bitumicznych do klejenia, ale warunki wodne u nas dobre, woda gruntowa co prawda wysoko (1,5-2m), ale nad nią żwirowaty piasek, nic nie podciąga. Izolacja na wylewkach natomiast to dysperbit 50/50 z wodą, na to papa termozgrzewalna i na wierzch jeszcze folia PE 0,3mm.

- Kanalizacja - sprawdzałem ceny w wielu miejscach i najlepszy stosunek jakość/cena miała Castorama. Rury "Pipeline" były dość solidne, a przy tym w miarę tanie. Tańsze rury miał wtedy Leroj, ale bardzo kiepskie wrażenie robiły, jakieś takie cienkie i wiotkie... Mocno się zastanawiałem, czy nie dopłacić i nie kupić Vawina w składzie budowlanym, ale w końcu odpuściłem. Różnica w cenie była znaczna, natomiast jakościowo mi na wygląd ten wavin nie odbiegał od Pipeline, ścianki miał podobnej grubości bądź, w przypadku pomarańczowych rur ziemnych wręcz cieńsze.

J.

----------


## manieq82

witaj Jarku
Dawno mnie nie było
dajesz czadu dosłownie wszystko własnemi rencami działając - podziwiam zaparcia i  zazdroszczę ... czasu  :smile: 
choć jak to bywa pewnie coś kosztem czegoś w tym przypadku rodziny

ale ja o innym
odnośnie ostatniego wpisu - każda rurka ma grubość i tak np. wavina można kupić 2,5 3,2 lub 4 mm - zależy gdzie dajesz i ile chcesz wydać
kiedyś pisałem Ci - ja kupiłem w ząbkach w hurtowni - jak wziąłem za ponad 1,5 tysiaka to dostałem ceny chyba takie jak w casto - no trzeba sprawdzić i poszukać
miałem takie i takie rury - różnice widać bardzo podczas cięcia kątówką - Wavin sie sypie inne sie topią
nie wiem co lepsze ale Wavin ma renomę.... 

obejrzałem twojego racka i cóż - tylko pozazdrościć - router faktycznie dodaje prestiżu   :smile: 
ja zrobiłem cos a'la substytut racka więc nawet nie opisywałem w dzienniku
ale powiedz proszę co to jest ponad patch panelem a pod switchem?

a napisz proszę jak z netem - z czego zamierzasz korzystać?
znasz się może na radiówkach - chodzi mi o kwestię sprzętu....

Pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, może mało szukałem, ale hurtownie, które obdzwoniłem miały Wavina fi160 tylko ze ścianką 3,2mm, podczas, gdy kupiony pzeze mnie Pipeline miał 4mm. I co ważniejsze, był w "sklepie za rogiem" i miałem komfort naładowania rurkami i kształtkami połowy bagażnika, a potem zwrócenia niewykorzystanej reszty.
Przynajmniej teoretycznie, bo po pierwsze, porządkując barakowóz przed jego sprzedażą, odkryłem cały jutowy worek pełen kształtek fi110 i fi7, ewidentnie przygotowanych do zwrócenia i... zapomnianych, po dwóch latach zwracać to teraz trochę mi głupio.
Po drugie zaś... zwracałem wtedy tą hydraulikę w sobotę, w godzinach castoramowego szczytu, a że w dodatku trafiłem na bardzo niemrawą kasjerkę na "zwrotach", trwało to bardzo długo (cała kupa kształtek i plik paragonów, każdy z nich na kilkadziesiąt pozycji). Skutek był taki, że zrobiłem tam nielichy zator, a następna osoba z kolejki, bardzo nerwowy facet, niemalże mnie usiłował tam w tym sklepie pobić  :smile: 

Co do racka - cały czas rośnie, nie mam czasu i siły robić bieżących wpisów (bo tak, korzystając ze święta i długiego weekendu, cały czas siedzę na budowie i "świętuję"), więc aktualne zdjęcie pokażę dopiero niebawem, ale już tam jest sporo więcej sprzętu niż na tej fotce powyżej.
A co to jest to coś ponad patchpannelem? Faktycznie, na zdjęciu wygląda to niemal jak lądownik marsjański, a już superduper serwer to z całą pewnością, ale nic z tego, to najzwyklejszy w świecie organizer patchcordów, który na zdjęciu tak okazale wyszedł  :big grin: 

I net wreszcie. Szczerze odpowiem: nie wiem. Chodziła po mojej okolicy jakaś firma oferująca internet radiowy, antenę mają nawet całkiem niedaleko, tylko ten mój las bruździ. Co prawda usiłowali mnie przekonywać, że jeśli machniemy antenę na kiju przy ogrodzeniu, to będzie ok, bo między drzewami przestrzeli, ale znając się na radiu "służbowo" wiem z praktyki, ile takie przestrzeliwanie się między roślinnością jest warte.
Na poważnie, liczę na internet radiowy od tego, bądź innego dostawcy, z anteną wyniesioną gdzieś na dach, może nawet ma maszcie rurowym, tak, żeby dom sąsiada (stojący niestety na drodze sygnału) przestrzelić. Ewentualnie, marzy mi się czasem "duże" łącze oparte na radiolinii kierunkowej i świadczenie usług "dostęp do internetu by Jarek.P" dla okolicznej ludności  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, całe szczęście, że normalny roboczy tydzień się rozpoczął, do pracy trzeba chodzić, zamiast na budowę i wreszcie jest szansa na to, że uda się odpocząć...

Na domiar złego jeszcze w weekend imprezkę na budowie zrobiliśmy, z okazji pierwszych urodzin młodszej latorośli (i przy okazji, jako trening do parapetówy) i... i co ja mogę powiedzieć. Może tyle, żeby Wody Brzozowej nie pić. Bo strrrasznie potem po niej łeb boli. A wydawać by się mogło, że Nemiroff to taka porządna marka... Ech, upodlić się trzeba, żeby wiedzę zdobyć...

Ale żeby nie było, że myśmy tam tylko tą... no, Wódę Brzozową chleli, były i bardziej kulturalne dania. Na przykład, jak przystało na utrzymane w klimacie raczej-prowansalskim wnętrza, deska serów. Deska zrobiona na poczekaniu z tego, co było pod ręką. A że u nas, cały czas głównymi rzeczami będącymi pod ręką są deski poszalunkowe, to cóż... po co było szukać? Wziąłem kawał deski, wziąłem heblarkę, młotek, dwa duże gwoździe i proszę bardzo (tu w stanie już częściowo pożartym, pod koniec imprezy):



Nic, mniejsza o przyziemności, wracam do bardziej kulturalnych spraw. Oświecenie bowiem u nas zapanowało. Niemal powszechne. 
Po pierwsze małżonka zebrała się w sobie i polikwidowała wszystkie liczne składy rzeczy z tabliczkami "na razie niech to tutaj stoi a potem się zobaczy". A ponieważ takie składowiska zwykle rozmnażają się potem samoistnie przez pączkowanie (do jednej stojącej paki dostawia się zwykle kolejne), w rezultacie, przez salon było jeszcze całkiem niedawno ciężko przejść.
Obecnie wszystkie takie składy są polikwidowane i skompresowane do jednego pomieszczenia, konkretnie do mojego warsztatu, do którego tym samym nie da się już wejść w żaden żywy sposób, a i drzwi zamknąć (tak! są już tam drzwi!) też zwykle nie jest tak łatwo, bowiem co i rusz cośtam się usiłuje przez te drzwi szczerzyć.

Ale wróćmy do oświecenia. Oto nasz obecny hol!:



Rampa na suficie cały czas niezrobiona, ale za to ściany.... I oświetlenie boczne... I tak, wiem, jak sufit będę szpachlował, to się to wszystko upierdzieli, ale trudno, wtedy te lampy pościągam, a ściany i tak póki co jedną warstwę na sobie mają, ale przynajmniej się nacieszymy ich stanem obecnym.
Czujne oko dopatrzy się też na ścianie założonych już drzwiczek do szachtu z rozdzielaczem CO, który tym samym przestał straszyć wreszcie.

Tak samo, nie miałem do tej pory okazji się pochwalić oświetleniem jadalniowo-kuchniowym. Oto i ono:

Jadalnia i lampa docelowo mająca wisieć nad stołem jadalnianym (i proszę dobrze się przyjrzeć zdjęciu, tam połowa linek to tylko cienie tych prawdziwych są):



I kuchnia:



I wreszcie - kącik "herbaciany" w naszej sypialni. Lampę słabo widać, samo zdjęcie też krzywe, a wszystko za sprawą poimprezowego syndromu "the day after"... Stół wraz z serwetą oraz (niewidocznymi na zdjęciu) krzesłami dostaliśmy w prezencie od babci, z jej mieszkania. Przydadzą się. Zwłaszcza, że starsze od nas, solidna robota, która, jeśli Wyjątek ich nie wykończy teraz, to znaczy że przetrwa kolejne trzy pokolenia.



Tyle z tematu oświecenia. Zejdźmy teraz do rzeczy bardziej przyziemnych. Znaczy, do parterowej łazienki. Gdzie, dzięki zaproszonym na imprezę kolegom (którzy pomogli wnieść ciężką jak jasny piorun szybę) oraz mojej małżonce (która nie pozwoliła mi montować tej szyby zaraz po imprezie, mimo, że barrrrzzzzo chciałem), nasz zakątek kąpielowy wygląda już (niemal) docelowo:



A dlaczego niemal? Ano dlatego, że w oryginalnej konstrukcji tego brodzika, jego prawy bok również był zamknięty szybą, a szczyty obu szyb były łączone wraz ze ścianą (tą z oknem) wygiętą w pałąk rurą. U nas, ponieważ 15cm za bokiem brodzika jest ściana, montowanie tejże szyby mijało się z celem (bo i po co?). Został natomiast problem z rurą. Zamontowana ot tak po prostu, z prawym końcem swobodnie dyndającym... dyndała. Całość okazała się na tyle wiotka, że było to nie do przyjęcia. Trzeba wykombinować jakiś uchwyt ścienny do tej rury, albo uchwyt uchwytu oryginalnego (do montażu na szybę).
Niemniej... brodzik już można podziwiać. O korzystaniu nie wspominając nawet, bo to się samo przez się  :big grin: 

Panelizacja też postępuje. Wolno, bo przez te dwa tygodnie baaardzo mocno ją w kościach poczułem i zacząłęm ja realizować małymi porcjami, po trochu, niemniej pokój młodszego zapanelowany już w pełni, co więcej, wyposażony w praktyczną bramkę, niezbędną do momentu, w którym dziecię będzie w stanie zrozumieć prostą komendę "siedzieć mi tu i nosa nie wychylać mi za drzwi, gówniarzu jeden!"  :wink:  zaczął juz pełnić swoją docelową rolę:



Od razu do kompletu pokój Wyjątka, który co prawda zrobiony został już kawałek czasu temu, niemniej również zaczął pełnić swą docelową funkcję:



I nasza sypialnia. Póki co zapanelowana w 1/3:



Robi się też w wolnych chwilach serwerownia. Od ostatniego zdjęcia pojawił się drugi patchpannel, na nim rozszyty cały parter. A pod patchpanelami - holdery do łączówek Krone. Założyłem dwa, czy oba będą potrzebne, czy zmieszczę się na jednym - zobaczy się w praniu. Rozszywanie "makaronu" dopiero zaczęte.



W każdym razie, wszystkim stukającym się w głowę w temacie "Po co komu do prywatnego domu rack wielkości, której niejedna firma nie ma u siebie" zwracam uwagę, że jego zapełnianie idzie całkiem sprawnie  :smile: 

I ostatni temat na dziś - brama "gospodarcza" i furtki. Stanowiące jaskrawy przykład tego, co wielu budujących odkrywa na własnej skórze: od fachowców wszelakich im dalej, tym lepiej dla własnego zdrowia psychicznego. 
W sumie... tutaj, to nawet i po cześci nasza wina jest, bo mogliśmy po prostu lepiej tematu dopilnować, patrzeć na ręce, zatwierdzić produkcję dopiero po starannym rozrysowaniu zwymiarowanych elementów, żeby wszystko było jasne. 
A tak - fachowiec był typu "stary znajomy", miał zrobić prostą robotę, umówiona na gębę, wszelakie informacje na gębę, cośtam zapomniał, coś innego źle zrozumiał i wyszło w cały świat. 

Najpierw zadzwonił powiedzieć, że już kończy i żeby mu prąd zostawić na podwórku, bo na montaż będzie potrzebny (pod naszą nieobecność miał montować). A i przy okazji, na tych betonowych słupkach, to co my tam będziemy mieli?
- no okładzinę ze sztucznego kamienia - ja mu na to - tak jak panu mówiłem i nawet pokazywałem próbkę.
- eeeee..... - słychać, jak mu szczęka opadła - a jakie to jest grube?
- razem z klejem, do 3cm trzeba liczyć.
- acha... faktycznie mówił Pan, ale zapomniałem, cholera, to trzeba będzie wszystko zwęzić. Ale to się zrobi.

I robiło się. O ile brama, czy furtka śmietnikowa, miały być samymi ramami pod sztachety i ich zwężenie nie stanowiło problemu, tak, jako główną furtkę wejściową powiesił nam takiego potworka:



Na zdjęciu nie widać dokładnie, ale furtka była chyba obcięta z obu boków, z każdego o inną długość, wskutek czego pręty są niesymetryczne, przy zawiasach jeden wypada już poza furtką, łuk na górze jest w cały świat, na domiar złego całość jest krzywo. A także od góry za krótka, od dołu też za krótka.

Brama i furtka śmietnikowa też są spieprzone. Za wysokie z kolei. To co jest, ma być samym stelażem do sztachet, ale sztachety miały być od góry w łuk, który miał nie wystawać ponad linię słupków. I też o tym mówiliśmy, facet marudził, że wąsy do zawiasów ze słupków ma za wysoko, ale, jak stwierdził "to się coś wymyśli". I super, ale liczyliśmy na to, że wymyśli się coś innego niż "to zrobię tak jak jest".



"A bo on nie mógł tego górnego zawiasu wieszać niżej na kotwach, bo ta brama ciężka, to kotwa się wyrwie". Mówię mu na to, że można słupek na wylot przewiercić i pręt z drugiej strony zakontrować nakrętką. "A to tak się nie da, bo to się wiertło zakleszczy w takim grubym betonie, na zbrojenie się trafi", no nie da się i już. Sam mu obiecałem, że te dziury powiercę. I powierciłem. Widać je na zdjęciu.
W każdym razie rezultat jest taki, że facet obrażony na nas, my źli na niego, atmosfera panuje ciężka. Ma poprawiać, co z tego wyjdzie - zobaczymy.
A wystarczyło się dogadać staranniej (to uwaga zarówno do nas, po fakcie, jak i do niego [a raczej innych czytających to fachowców, bo ten rysunków nie chciał, mimo że przy wstępnych rozmowach oferowaliśmy, ale on to kwitował krótkim "ja wiem, jak takie rzeczy się robi"]). 
Albo, zakasać rękawy, kupić spawarkę, przypomnieć sobie zapomnianą już lekko sztukę spawania i pospawać takie bramy samemu...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

W czyśćcu byłem...

Czyściec miał postać dużego sklepu wnętrzarskiego. Bardzo dużego. Więcej powiem, zaje&%%$ (no to słowo, co go Miodek tak bardzo nie lubi) dużego. 
Wypełnionego straszliwym, ciągnącym się w nieskończoność labiryntem alejek, po których dusze potępione snują się bez końca, bezskutecznie usiłując znaleźć wyjście, każdy ze swoim osobistym cerberem. Coponiektórzy w ramach dodatkowej pokuty muszą nieść charakterystyczne żółte torby wypełnione ciężarami, szczególni grzesznicy przykuci są do wózków, które muszą przed sobą pchać. 

Wejście do czyśćca odbywa się niewinnie i nie wygląda groźnie, ale to wrażenie szybko mija. Zwykle już około działu "sypialnie" zaczyna się odczuwać wyraźnie, że coś jest nie tak, a w "kuchniach" nawet najwytrwalsi tracą nadzieję. Ta na moment wraca zaraz za działem "pokój dziecinny", kiedy to widzimy coś, co wygląda na koniec sklepu i jest bar nawet, ale rychło się okazuje, że to jedynie podpucha, bowiem bar oferuje dania, które nie dość, że niesmaczne, to jeszcze są w ilościach, które zapewniają co najwyżej podrażnienie wygłodzonego żołądka, a potem... a potem się okazuje, że to bynajmniej nie jest koniec sklepu. Tylko ta łatwiejsza połowa...

Żyję w każdym razie, pokutę miałem chyba zadaną krótką, bo wyjście udało się znaleźć jeszcze przed zmrokiem, nie wciągnął mnie tez nigdzie za regały żaden potwór czyśćcowy.

A do budowy wracając - do paneli nie miałem w ten weekend siły, zajęliśmy się więc z małżonką dalszym ciągiem holu. Konkretnie - postanowiłem skończyć wreszcie ten nieszczęsny podwieszany sufit. Rampę opitoliłem wokół ciętymi paskami płyty, zostawiłem jedynie nieprzykręcone jeszcze pionowe elementy, bowiem jakoś muszę tam kable przeciągnąć, a tych nie przeciągnę, póki nie będę wiedział gdzie je mam przeciągnąć, a nie będę wiedział gdzie je mam przeciągnąć, póki nie kupię źródeł światła, a nie kupię źródeł światła, póki nie zamówię styropianowych profili tworzących samą rampę, a nie zamówię... yyyy..... STOP!

W każdym razie zrobiwszy łatwiejszą część sufitu postanowiłem zapłytować też i tą trudniejszą. I tu właśnie przypomniało się stare przysłowie gdzieś z czasów mojego przedszkola, a brzmiące "nie śmiej się dziadku z czyjegoś wypadku". Jakiś czas temu Netbet zabierał się w swoim dzienniku za planowanie gipskartonienia. Pozwoliłem sobie wtedy ponabijać się w jego komentarzach z wizji przedstawiającej Netbeta trzymającego na głowie trzydziestokilową i ponaddwumetrową płytę GK, który przyciskając ją w środku ciężkości głową do sufitu obraca się wokół osi i wali wkręty naokoło siebie.
Wesoło wtedy było... eechhh....

Pierwszy mój pomysł na wczoraj był podobny. To mały sufit, cięta płyta, to dam se rade bez żadnych podnośników, na głowę płytę zarzucę. Płyta 165x120cm, waga... a coś pod dwadzieścia kilo, co to dla mnie, starego doświadczonego pakera, co to siłownię nawet całkiem niedawno na obrazku oglądał.
Cóż, płytę dociąłem i już znosząc ją do holu czułem, że to chyba jednak nie będzie takie proste, jak mi się zdawało. Płytę zarzuciłem sobie na głowę, wydając przy tym odgłosy godne Pudziana dźwigającego samochód, to nawet się udało. Ale wejście z tą płytą na głowie na drabinę, wprowadzając ją przy tym na miejsce między dwie ściany - to już mnie przerosło, po pierwsze płyta się strasznie usamodzielniała, po drugie ja miałem wrażenie, że mi zaraz, z przeproszeniem, żyłka pierdząca pęknie.

Drugie podejście postanowiłem wykonać już z pomocą. Pomocników było troje: drabina przystawna (góra od nowokupionej drabinki 3x9), żona oraz grabie. Ostatnia dwójka stanowiła komplet. Drabinę postawiłem przy ścianie, miała stanowić wspornik, a jednocześnie szyny montażowe. Płyta oparta o drabinę została po niej wepchnięta pod sufit, a jak jej brzeg już się zaklinował między szczytem drabiny a stelażem, ja mogłem drugi koniec dźwignąć do góry, przyprzeć do sufitu najpierw sobą samym, a potem żoną z grabiami. I wtedy dopiero spojrzałem ponad siebie i co oczy me ujrzały? Ano napisy...
Nie, nie końcowe, żadnego "The end" i żadnej listy płac, normalne napisy, jak to na "lewej" stronie płyty GK.
Normalnie mało mnie szlag nie trafił. Na zdejmowanie tej płyty, jej obracanie i montowanie od nowa nie miałem już ani sił, ani ochoty. Podparłszy płytę żoną z grabiami, poszedłem napić się piwa, popstrykać pamiątkowe zdjęcia i zupełnie nie rozumiem, dlaczego żona miała mi to za złe (co widać po jej minie), przecież dobrze się jej stało:



I nie wiem, jeśli to jest jakaś straszna fuszerka (w sensie, że ta płyta odwrotnie, nie żona z grabiami podpierająca sufit), to niech czytający mój dziennik specjaliści dadzą znać, ja póki co mam wrażenie, że nie jest to "zielona" łazienkowa płyta, tylko zwykła, więc różnica w zasadzie sprowadza się do jej koloru, ale ja to i tak zaciągnę szpachlą, więc co za różnica? Przecież chyba nie przebije? 

Zrobiony sufit w całej okazałości:



Zrobiwszy górę zajęliśmy się dołem. Podłogą znaczy. I tak, wiem, robienie docelowej podłogi przed wyszpachlowaniem tego sufitu to delikatnie mówiąc kiepski pomysł, ale tak już bardzo chcieliśmy mieć tam normalną podłogę, która nie pyli i nie wygląda jak na budowie... Trudno, najwyżej przed szpachlowaniem folię budowlaną tam rozwinę (mam) i/lub kartony porozkładam.

Podłogę trochę trudno się robiło z racji tego, że ten hol jest jakby nie patrzeć holem - głównym ciągiem komunikacyjnym. A rzecz jasna, zastawienie przejścia do łazienki wywołało u Wyjątka natychmiastowy moczopęd. I jeszcze parę innych.
Podłoga faza pierwsza, plus trapy do chodzenia:



Faza druga. Uważni czytelnicy Dziennika pamiętają być może Taśmę Lepperową. Oto i ona, cały czas się przydaje:



Tu już mniej więcej widać coś, o czym kiedyś pisałem: centralna część holu, dokładnie pod rampą oświetleniową w suficie jest wyłożona innymi płytkami. Pomysły z wstawieniem zamiast środkowego elementu przeszklonej klatki z kuną trzymającą w łapce złamane wiertło, w drugiej łapce trytytkę, w trzeciej łapce kozę, a w czwartej... sam już nie wiem, co, nie zostały w końcu zrealizowane. Głównie za sprawą kuny, która się wzięła i sama wyniosła.



A i przy okazji, jak już mowa o Wyjątku, który jeśli mu się powie, że gdzieś nie wolno wchodzić, przechodzić, to natychmiast się okazuje, że on tam właśnie koniecznie musi... jeszcze dwa zdjęcia. Przykładowe, bo mógłbym więcej:



Zdjęcie przedstawia:
- ścianę malowaną tydzień temu,
- pozostałości po przemarszu Wyjątka, który wysłany do łazienki celem umycia potwornie brudnych łap, zamoczył je w wodzie, po czym "już czystymi" przechodząc musiał się przytrzymać ściany.

I drugie zdjęcie - "Niewidzialna Czarna Ręka", rozmiaru "na cztery i pół roku", pojawiła się w naszej garderobie w okolicznościach nieznanych. 



Parę drobiazgów jeszcze przybyło. Oświetlenie zasadnicze schodów choćby, tu w trakcie odbioru przez głównego elektryka:



Takie to są lampki, jak na zdjęciu poniżej, udają "piwniczne". Kolor jeszcze niedomalowany do styku z sufitem, bo po szpachlowaniu holu dopiero druga warstwa będzie kładziona na ściany na dole i hurtem taką kosmetykę też porobię.



Posprzątałem też i zagruntowałem hol na piętrze. Pomalowawszy zaś sufit, zamontowałem od razu oświetlenie docelowe i tam:



I na koniec - niezbędnik mieszkańca Domu w Lesie kupiliśmy wreszcie. O, proszę, jaki okręt:



I nie, nie piszę o beczce. Beczka została się z zeszłotygodniowej imprezy i przy okazji muszę Heinekena za nią pochwalić. Za tym gatunkiem piwa akurat nie przepadam, ale ta beczka... no rewelacja, po prostu. Miałem kiedyś taką 5l beczkę z jakimś krajowym piwem i to była taka popularna konstrukcja, bezciśnienowa. Była to zgroza, piwo nie chciało lecieć, a począwszy od połowy beczki zlatywały siuśki bez gazu. Tu - od początku do końca leciało to, co trzeba, a manie w domu pod ręką piwa "z kranu" było po prostu cuuudne! Polecam!

Wracając do grilla. Inauguracja była skromna, niemniej na kolację starczyło. A ja też doceniłem zalety dużego grilla z dużym rusztem, też nie ma porównania z popularnymi okrągłymi.



J.

----------


## compi

Z płytą się nie przejmuj. W takim przypadku jak Twój, gdy zawiodła logistyka, ważne jest jedynie aby krawędzie stykające się z następną płytą były takie same. Jeśli dobrze widzę to masz tam ciętą krawędź. Mogła być oryginalna, ale to chyba efekt odrwrócenia g-k. Jeśli się mylę, to spróbuj jednak ją zdemontować. Tylko nie młotkiem! Bądź opanowany!  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - możesz rozwinąć temat tych krawędzi?
Ta krawędź, o której mowa nie jest cięta, ona tak wygląda, bo płyta na niej długo stała sztorcem, była suwana po wylewce i się przytarła po prostu. Styka się natomiast z krawędzią ciętą. Ponieważ w tej dużej, fazowana strona jest teraz od spodu, chciałem po prostu tarką/nożem wykonać normalną fazkę, jak to przy łączeniu ciętych płyt i to potem zaszpachlować. Źle kombinuję? 

A i jeszcze jedno, tak przy okazji: jak to jest z tym mocowaniem płyt do profili, w miejscach, gdzie te są skręcane? Łby "pchełek" jednak trochę wystają, płyty  w tym miejscu , zwłaszcza, jeśli jest to krawędź, się wybrzuszają. Minimalnie, ale miejscami to widać. Pytałem kiedyś o to moich poddaszowców, twierdzili, żeby się łbami nie przejmować, bo to się w płycie schowa, czy jakoś tak. Mi się jakoś nie chowa. Co zrobić, żeby zaczęło? Obstukać gumowym młotkiem, żeby łeb pchełki się wgniótł w płytę? Przetrzeć wybrzuszenie tarką od wierzchu i zapomnieć?

J.

----------


## netbet

... te konstrukcje stelazy tak trza było kombinować żeby nie było łączeń pchłami po stronie  płyty... :big tongue:  trza było skręcać od tyłu. sztywności całej konstrukcji i tak nadaje płyta...
tera dupa zbita.
młotkiem nie dobijaj - pokruszysz płyty ( chyba - nie mam doswiadczenia w dobijaniu... ale wiem jak krucha jest krawędź płyty...a ty właśnie tam masz wystające łebki )
możesz próbować robić w płytach zagłebiania pod łby wkrętów wiertłem 10mm ... ale to rzeźba w gów%&*

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie dałoby się, a przynajmniej nie wyobrażam sobie tego. Choćby brzeg tej mojej rampy - mam poziomy profil CD, u sufitu UD, pomiędzy nimi pionowe wsporniki cięte z CD, całość 20cm od ściany - jak to przykręcić od tyłu?

Robienia wgłębień na łby nie wyobrażam sobie szczerze mówiąc. Kurcze, mam niezaszpachlowaną zabudowę łazienki na piętrze, muszę odkręcić jakąś niedużą płytę i zobaczyć, jak to zawodowcy u mnie robili.
Ewentualnie, tam gdzie odstaje (bo śmieszne jest to, że nie odstaje wszędzie, gdzieniegdzie jedynie, w pozostałych miejscach mimo łbów pcheł płyta się jakoś układa po całości, że nic nie widać) pchły zastąpić nitami zrywalnymi. 

J.

----------


## compi

Krawędzie - uważam, że jeśli już masz coś robić w przypadku tej odwróconej płyty to zetnij w cholerę tę fazę bo teraz jedynie będzie to miejsce mniej sztywne. Potem sfazuj dokładnie ciętą krawędź, a następną płytę dokręć niedosuwając jej na styk do tej pierwszej. Szpachlując łączenie wciśnij w szczelinę szpachlę i zostaw do zastygnięcia. To pozwoli solidnie usztywnić całość.
Pchełki - przyznam, że ja wykonałbym to wprowadzając pionowe elementy profila CD na przemian skręcając je od wewnętrznej strony lub je nitując. Poza tym masz je chyba za gęsto. Sama płyta trzyma ładnie taki ciężar. Spróbuj co drugi pionowy profil odwrócić i go skręcić. Kiedyś miałem w rękach specjalne cęgi do zaciskania profili. Ładnie się tym podobno pracuje, ale nie mam pojęcia gdzie to dostać lub wypożyczyć.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurcze, już nawet we własnych subskrypcjach dopiero na drugiej stronie mój Dziennik znalazłem...

W każdym razie, jestem, jestem, żyję. Budowa też żyje, tylko jak tam mieszkam, to jakoś na pisanie nie ma czasu.
Po powrocie z pracy najpierw człowiek docenia fakt, że można się rozwalić z piwkiem w garści na leżaku stojącym na własnym tarasie, z widokiem na własny las, z własnym dachem (wywieszonym) nad głową i kontemplować wszystkie te fakty razem wzięte, połączone z okolicznymi okolicznościami przyrody.
A potem, jak już piwko w garści się skończy i widoki się znudzą, można się przebrać w robocze spodenki i złapać za młotowiertarrrrę i wieRRRRRcić dziurę przy dziurze, i popRRRRRRRRRuć sobie trochę ścian i ponapierdzielać młotkiem i nic się przy tym nie trzeba przejmować tym, że już jest po 22-giej i że ta sąsiadka z sąsiedniego mieszkania, co to jej wszystko przeszkadza, będzie sobie paznokietki łamać waląc pięścią w ścianę (na poważnie - nie, w obecnym mieszkaniu nie mam w zwyczaju napierdzielać wiertarką po 22giej, ale ona nam potrafiła walić w ścianę z powodu płaczącego w nocy niemowlęcia). A na pisanie dziennika potem już ani czasu ani siły.
Echhhh, jak ja już nie chcę mieszkać w bloku...

Z ciekawostek na polu okoliczności przyrody - wprowadziła się do nas kuropatwa z młodymi, a wiewiórka przekupiona orzechami zdecydowała się zostać. I nie, nie wiem, jak przekonała gawrony, że to ona tu mieszka, nie one, w każdym razie gawrony póki co cierpliwie siedzą na gałęziach drzew za płotem i czekają... Co jakiś czas przylatują inne gawrony albo sroki i wtedy jest wojna o to, które mają czekać, a które sobie iść... tego... znaczy, lecieć w cholerę, ale mam wrażenie, że zostają w końcu cały czas te same.
Kurcze, na co one czekają?....


A z wieści budowlanych - podłoga w holu na dole jest już skończona. Zdjęcia finalnego nie mam, poniższe przedstawia prace mocno już zaawansowane, za to można zauważyć, że taśma Lepperowa (którą być może pamiętacie z początkowych stron tego dziennika) cały czas ma się dobrze i cały czas się przydaje, tym razem w roli fladr przeciwwilk... znaczy... przeciwWyjątkowych, chciałem napisać  :wink: 



Drugi temat, to framugi. Nie pamiętam, czy już pisałem, że zarzucilismy drewniane framugi amatorsko lakierowane na rzecz gotowych z MDFu, bo po pierwsze gotowe, wystarczy wstawić, po drugie - część framug mamy regulowanych i tu nawet z glifami zabawa odpada. I faktycznie, tak jest o wiele szybciej, ale wiecie co? W porównaniu z tymi moimi sosnowymi, jakieś te MDFowe framugi są bardzieeewneeee.... Jeeeezuuuuuu..... Delikatne toto takie, strasznie podatne na uszkodzenie, wciskanie w toto uszczelki to katorga, od litej drewnianej framugi o wiele bardziej wiotkie są, rozpórkami trzeba strasznie się nakombinować... No do dupy po prostu!
Jedyna zaleta to fakt, że są. I że piorunem się je wstawia (pomijając niezbędne czasem podcinanie otworów drzwiowych, bo to tu i tu bywało potrzebne). Na zdjęciu niżej - framuga wiatrołapu, po prawo widać też framugę łazienkową:



I framuga w garderobie Młodszego (swoją drogą... na potrzeby tego dziennika muszę mu jakąś ksywę wymyślić, starszy został Wyjątkiem a młodszy... cały czas jako "młodszy"?) z już zdemontowanymi rozporami:



Zanim zaś pokażę jej zdjęcie z drugiej strony, kilka słów wprowadzenia. Kląłem akapit wyżej na to, jakie te framugi z MDFu delikatne. Naoczny przykład na to miałem montując framugę łazienkową - wpychając część ruchomą ościeżnicy regulowanej nie zauważyłem nadlanego od wewnętrznej strony kleju przez co element się kleszczył, a wpychany nawet nie taką dużą, ale jednak "siłom" - się wziął i się nadpęknął wzdłużnie u dołu. 
Trudno, stało się. Drzwi w garderobie młodszego są sporo niższe, więc wymyśliłem, że ten element dam tam, akurat to rozpęknięcie pójdzie do odcięcia. I super. Ponieważ tam opaski musiały dochodzić do skosów, skosy pod kątem nie 45 stopni, a 40, miałem tam niezłą jazdę z kopiowaniem kąta skosu, docinaniem listew. Górną listwę przy użyciu paru prostych sztuczek geometrii wykreślnej i narzędzi  mierniczych tak zaawansowanych, jak np. "o tu na grubość tego ołówka trzeba ściąć w klina" udało mi się przyciąć idealnie, szpara między docinaną opaską a skosem jest poniżej milimetra.
I tu właśnie popełniłem błąd. Poważny błąd, przed którym sam niegdyś tutaj przestrzegałem: NIE POPADAĆ W SAMOZACHWYT!!! W każdym razie nie przed końcem roboty! A tu, w tym miejscu, po wstawieniu tej listwy na miejsce pozwoliłem sobie popaść i nawet pochwaliłem się żonie, jak to ja dobrze tą listwę dociąłem, jaki to ja super jestem zdolny i wogóle... Po czym w poczuciu własnej doskonałości zacząłęm docinać tą przyniesioną z łazienki. I też wyszło super, rozłamany dół się niemal w całości ściął, kąt 40 stopni udało mi się zerżnąć od ręki, chcę listwę przymierzać na miejsce i... i zonk. Wszystko wymierzyłem pięknie, ale w lustrzanym odbiciu... 
Nawet nie kląłem zbyt długo i soczyście. Nie miałem siły. Póki co zostało w formie jak widać na zdjęciu, to jest od wewnątrz garderoby, a nie w salonie, w tą dziurę oczywiście wstawię ścinek, będzie "jedynie" łączenie widać.



W międzyczasie - garderoby. Ponieważ przeprowadzka wielkimi krokami się zbilża, a tak naprawdę to już się zaczęła, małżonka gromkim głosem zaczęła się domagać zamknięcia tematu garderób. Obu. Co było robić, zamykałem. Garderobę Młodszego zamknąłem przy pomocy kawałka rury między ścianami:



Natomiast w naszej garderobie powstanie o wiele wymyślniejsza konstrukcja. Póki co - jej początek:



I zanim mi ktoś fuszerkę wytknie - konstrukcja wbrew pozorom nie stoi na panelach, ani tym bardziej nie jest do nich przykręcona. Owszem stoi i owszem jest przykręcona, ale wprost do wylewki, między wylewką a wspornikiem rury znajdują się cięte z metalowej rurki tuleje dystansowe długości tak dobranej, że nie ma tam szczeliny, a jednocześnie panele mają zapewnioną swobodę "pływania".

I kolejna sprawa - grzejnik w naszej sypialni. Do tej pory niezamontowany, ponieważ miejsce nań przewidziane jest specyficzne. W naszej sypialni skosy schodzą bardzo nisko nad podłogę (70cm, o ile dobrze pamiętam), a ponieważ w krasnoludki nie wierzymy, chcemy je docelowo zabudować szafkami. Te powstaną... kiedyś, ale póki co grzejnik potrzebny. Pod oknem połaciowym. Chciałem to zrobić tak, żeby front grzejnika był w linii z planowaną zabudową i ze ścianką pionową obudowy połaciówki, więc od istniejącej ściany musi on być dość mocno odstawiony. Krótko mówiąc - jakaś konstrukcja nośna tam jest potrzebna. Oto i ona, zrobiona z resztek pozostałych po więźbie, docelowo do zagipskartonowania:





Prawy wspornik ma długie ramię, ponieważ gipskartoniarze trochę za wąsko wykonali wzmocnienia pod mocowanie grzejnika (na ścianie widać miejsca po "sondowaniu" śrubokrętem) i musiałem jakoś do nich "sięgnąć".

BTW - jak myślicie - wkręcać oryginalne grzejnikowe kotwy (fi18, blaszane tuleje) w drewno, normalnie jako kotwy rozporowe (krokiew ma 7cm grubości), czy raczej tuleję kotwy ściąć i wpuścić najwyżej na kilka cm w drewno jako "bazę", a całość mocować długim i stosownie grubym wkrętem do drewna?

I tyle. Na zakończenie jeszcze dzieło Wyjątka. Któremu strasznie się spodobało kablowanie szafy serwerowej i też wykonał własną serwerownię. Trochę mu jeszcze tylko szycie wiązek kablowych nie wychodzi, ale nauczy się, spokojna głowa!



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili: 

Wyjątkowi dziś rozwalił się sandałek. Nic szczególnie dramatycznego, ani zaskakującego w dziecięcym obuwiu, zwłaszcza takim używanym do biegania na codzień, zwłaszcza jeśli bieganie odbywa się na budowie, ot po prostu oberwało się mocowanie paska.
Dziecię jednakże nic nikomu nie powiedziało, z problemem postanowiło uporać się samo. I w trakcie prób uporania się z problemem zastała Wyjątka małżonka - usiłował naprawić buta przy pomocy trytytki  :big grin: 

Będą z niego ludzie  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

J.

----------


## ktosiek

Aż musiałem sprawdzić co to te trytytki  :wink:  google wszystko wie. No to Wyjątek ma pomysły, będzie kiedyś budował dom  :big grin: 

Śpieszę też donieść, że udało mi się, mam w łazience bambusa, nie przestali produkować.

----------


## Jarek.P

Trytytki są mi bliskie o tyle, że ja telekomunikant, a w telekomunikacji trytytki to podstawa jest, dzięki trytytkom telefony działają, komórki dzwonią i internet działa. A Wyjątek - patrzy chłopak, uczy się  :smile: 
Sprawdzając w góglu, co gógiel wypluwa na hasło trytytka, znalazłem nawet fotkę przedstawiającą ją w roli spinki do włosów. Pokazałbym, ale potem żona będzie mi się dąsać, że blondynki jakieś wklejam...  :wink: 


A co do bambusa - nie bój, nie bój, jak nic lada moment choć dekory na brzydsze zmienią.

J.

----------


## Aleksander_

Hej,

Miło popatrzeć jak Ci się budowa / wykańczanie posuwa naprzód  :smile: 
Trzymam kciuki i podglądam bacznie  :wink: .

Dzięki za odpowiedź na grupie p.m.b w sprawie więźby.
Pewnie będę Cię podpytywać jak już wybierzemy ostatecznie projekcik i dostaniemy pozwolenie na budowę.

Zagadnąłem Cię jeszcze na p.m.b. , czy cudowny Wodociąg Marecki uwzględnił Cię jeśli chodzi o wodę / kanalizację ? 

Ja obecnie przyłączam się do wodociągu (na szczęście idzie w ulicy) ... bo przez 2 lata (jak tu już mieszkamy) woda ze studni była OK - tzn. OK do mycia  :wink:  ... czy prania... - bo do picia i tak wożę banieczki - ale teraz to jakaś masakra - ciepła woda zrobiła się ruda - prania nie można zrobić - jak już ty tylko w 30 stopniach ... no tragedia - więc zamówiłem projekt... był dziś koleś, naniósł coś na mapkę... i mam czekać, bo wakacje, bo coś... wszędzie mało ludzi a dużo roboty... 5 tygodni !  :wink:  nie wiem skąd oni te terminy biorą ... no ale co mam zrobić - czekam.

Btw. jak będziesz mieć coś cięższego do przeniesienia, czy w ogóle jakąś robotę / sprawę w której przyda się druga para rąk, to śmiało - jak będę tylko na miejscu (Marki) to podjadę i pomogę. 

A swoją drogą, udało Ci się sprzedać ten kultowy barakowóz ? 

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander

----------


## orzechot

> A swoją drogą, udało Ci się sprzedać ten kultowy barakowóz ?


Opis ewakuacji barakowozu

----------


## Aleksander_

A no tak - no to pięknie  :smile:  Bo szczerze mówiąc sądziłem, że jednak dokona żywota u Ciebie... 

(eh no i wyszło przy okazji na jaw że nie znam dziennika domu w lesie na pamięć)  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Aleksander_ - a dziękuję, dziękuję  :smile: 

Tak, wodociąg mnie (nas, bo to wespół z sąsiadami było organizowane) uwzględnił, ale w naszej, wtedy jeszcze prywatnej ulicy rure musieliśmy położyć w 10 osób na własny koszt. Obecnie ulica już jest gminna i mamy taką cichą nadzieję, że może gmina i tą rurą się zaopiekuje.

Kanalizacja - staramy się. Podobna drogą, bo na koszt gminy tak od ręki - niestety, nie da się.

A co do barakowozu - też już zacząłem mieć takie obawy, ale chyba był moment potrzebny dobry do jego sprzedania, bo najpierw długo długo nic, a potem, po kolejnym daniu ogłoszenia, jak nie rozdzwonił się telefon, jak nie posypały się pytania, czy okna szczelne, czy podłoga wewnątrz nadaje się do cyklinowania, czy boazeria naturalna, czy drewnopodobna. czy dywan jest.... ech....


J.

----------


## BasH

> ... trytytki to podstawa jest, dzięki trytytkom telefony działają, komórki dzwonią i internet działa. ...


...a i w  motoryzacji się sprawdzają:

----------


## BasH

... ps:

z tej samej strony "niby fuszerek - to nie twoja budowa?

http://www.uryna.net/view/budowlana/38

ps... sprawdziłem sobie, faktycznie z twojego dziennika - dodał jakiś Bartek z Wadowic  :smile:  Jest tu taki zarejestrowany na FM?

----------


## Jarek.P

Hehe  :smile: 

Do tego, że zdjęcia ze swego dziennika napotykam szukając góglem różnych okołobudowlanych spraw co i rusz, zdążyłem już przywyknąć, ale w takim kontekście i na portalu o tak wdzięcznej nazwie... to dla mnie coś nowego  :big grin: 

A swoją drogą - portal genialny, np. sraczoumywalka powaliła mnie na kolana, muszę żonie pokazać, jako o wiele tańszą i prostszą w wykonaniu wersję jej wymarzonej bidetty.

J.

----------


## BasH

Jest sporo kwiatków z "fahowych" instalacji IT : ) Fajny portalik - wczoraj wyszukałem.

----------


## Jarek.P

@BasH - portalik dostarczył mi wczoraj niezłej rozrywki, a dziś stanowi główne zajęcie moich kolegów w pracy, dzięki  :smile: 
Co ciekawsze - znalazłem na nim jeszcze jedną swoją robotę, tym razem na szczęście nie w rolach głównych, jako pokazana fuszerka, ale widać ją niejako przy okazji, o tutaj. Co więcej, jest to właśnie to, czym się zajmowałem w trakcie budowy SSO mojego domu, wtedy, kiedy pisałem o bandzie Wściekłych Austriaków i Szkotów, którzy mnie w Krakowie trzymają siłą i nie chcą puścić. Oczywiście nie cała zawartość tego dachu jest "moja", moich tam jest raptem kilkanaście radiolinii, no ale... liczy się  :smile: 

Ale wróćmy do budowy. Głównym moim zajęciem w weekend, pomijając jakieś pierdółki typu tu futrynka, tu gniazdko, była podłoga w kuchni i jadalni. Tym samym, ilość kurzących, pylących i straszących na każdym kroku wylewek znów się zmniejszyła. Zanim jednak pokażę tą podłogę, kilka słów wprowadzenia:
Kuchnię mamy otwartą, przylegającą do części jadalnej salonu i dalej do samego salonu. Żona projektując to wszystko, wymyśliła sobie optyczny rozdział funkcji pomieszczeń rodzajem podłogi. Salon - drewno, kuchnia  - gres. W jadalni - wynikowo. Żeby było ciekawiej, gres miał jęzorem sięgać aż pod kominek (wiadomo - kominek plus drewniana podłoga to nie jest dobre zestawienie, o czym nieodmiennie przekonują się wszyscy pierwotnie bezstresowo stwierdzający, że przecież kominek jest zamykany, będzie dobrze). Żeby było jeszcze ciekawiej - linia graniczna między gresem a drewnem ma być krzywą. 
I tu się zaczyna cała historia. Od tej... k... krzywej. Pierwsi się o nią potknęli specjaliści od CO (jedyna instalacja robiona przez fachowców - mi na nią nie starczyło czasu). Pod gresem w jadalni miała być podłogówka, pod drewnem już nie. Hydraulicy jednak trochę uprościli sobie robotę, ja - przyznam bez bicia - nie dopilnowałem, w rezultacie podłogówka nie jest ułożona wzdłuż granicy tej krzywej, a tak trochę wynikowo. W wyniku owej wynikowości częściowo (narożnikiem samym) wchodzi pod drewno, a bardzo niewielka część gresu będzie bez podłogówki. Nie jest to problem.
Następni byli wylewkarze. Którzy pod drewno mieli zrobić wylewkę centymetr niżej, niż pod gres. Ci jednak stanowczo i gromkim głosem odmówili robienia takiego rozgraniczenia po krzywej. Czołowy argument: "no bo, [biiip], jak???!!!???". Stanęło na tym, że granicę zrobili od deski położonej mniej więcej tak, jak ta krzywa ma być. I super, tak sobie to odstało dobry rok. Aż do przedwczoraj...
Przedwczoraj bowiem weszła do boju moja małżonka. Uzbrojona w paczkę kolorowej kredy i artystyczną wizję.

No nie, nie ma siły, dygresja będzie. Niedawno sąsiedzi nasi robili bruki na podwórku. Robiła im to firma przez duże "F", jedna z tych, o których się czyta, że "drodzy, ale bardzo dobrzy". Wraz z żoną podziwialiśmy cały proces tworzenia tegoż bruku, począwszy od pierwszej wizyty pana z długim, rozwianym włosiem, nawiedzoną miną i dechą kreślarską w ręku, który, jak z daleka wyraźnie było widać, Miał Wizję. Pan generalnie sprawiał wrażenie Artysty z prawdziwego zdarzenia, jednego z tych, którzy wizje mają non stop i żyją po to, żeby te wizje wizualizować. I tenże właśnie, wraz z sąsiadką chodząc wokół domu, wizualizował, aż iskry strzelały.
Żona moja bardzo się z tego pana podśmiewała, że taki artysta, że wizjoner... i teraz wreszcie wylazło szydło z worka. Zwykła rywalizacja fachowa, żeby nie powiedzieć zazdrość o poziom fachowości z małżonki wychodziła  :big grin: 
Gryzło to biedaczkę, gryzło, spać nie mogła, aż wreszcie znalazła pole do realizacji. Ową krzywą graniczną. 
Ech, co tam się działo...
Ja sobie spokojnie kleiłem płytki, a za plecami co i rusz słyszałem a to odgłosy rysowania, a to mamrotanie pod nosem, a to ścieranie nogą, a to Wyjątek gromko obwieszczający, że on tez chce kredą rysować. Acha, włosie rozwiane i Wizja wymalowana na obliczu też była  :wink: 
Aż wreszcie powstała. Ona! Ta jedna, jedyna, wyśniona:





Właściwa jest ta biała. Niebieska i czerwona, to wcześniejsze wersje. I nie, one wcale nie przebiegają tuż obok siebie i nie pokazują tego samego. To tylko profani i dyletanci mogliby tak podejrzewać, one są zupełnie i diametralnie różne.

Płytki płytkami, ale różnica poziomów... Na pierwszym zdjęciu widać to, co wyszło wylewkarzom od deski. I jak widać, odrobinkę trzeba będzie tą granicę cofnąć (kupiłem "garnek" do szlifierki kątowej i za tydzień będę próbował ten kawałek wylewki po prostu zeszlifować. Jeśli się nie da - ponacinam tarczą raz przy razie i skuję). Większa część krzywej jednak jest do nadlania. I tu była niezła jazda, jak to zrobić. Jak przenieść wizję małżonki na wylewkę samopoziomującą?

Pomogła siatka zbrojeniowa z elewacji. Na rozwiniętą na wylewce siatkę została odrysowana pisakiem linia z podłogi. Potem siatka została zwinięta, a do podłogi przykleiłem na piankę arkusze styropianu 1cm. Na to siatka i znów pisakiem ślad, tym razem przeniesiony został na styropian. Na koniec potrzebny był nóż:



I dwa worki wylewki samopoziomującej, nawiasem mówiąc, genialny wynalazek, pierwszy raz się nią posługiwałem i podobało mi się:



W głębi drugiego zdjęcia można się dopatrzyć też drugiego takiego placka - wylanego jęzorka do zapłytkowania pod drzwiami balkonowymi. Tak, żeby z tarasu wchodzić najpierw na płytki i dopiero potem na drewno.

I to nie jest, niestety, koniec. Bowiem teraz został ostatni dłobiazg: jak, do krzywej nędzy, dociąć wzdłuż tej granicy płytki. Gres wybrany do tego wnętrza jest dość kruchy, próbowałem, jak się go tnie po krzywej szlifierką i odpowiedź jest prosta: wcale. Jeśli tylko może się gdzieś złamać (np. ostro zakończony narożnik), to na pewno się złamie. Póki co, roboczy pomysł to odrysować na płytkach linie cięcia pisakiem i zawieźć je do firmy usługowo tnącej Water Jetem, ale muszę się dowiedzieć, czy oni wogóle robią takie usługi cięcia gresu po odrysowanej na nim linii krzywej, czy potrzebny jest im szablon, albo co gorsza plik wykonawczy do CNC. A jeśli się nie da... to nie wiem, będziemy układać na granicy jakąś mozaikę pewnie...

Reszta podłogi w kuchni na tym tle wypadła blado, jako coś absolutnie bezproblemowego:



I grzejnik w naszej sypialni jeszcze. Pokazywałem za poprzednim razem drewniane słupki wstawione w roli podpór grzejnikowych. Wczoraj słupki zostały zagipskartonione. 
Stelaż:



I już z frontową płytą:



Uprzedzając pytania - tak, to JEST symetryczne względem okna. Tak tylko w perspektywie na zdjęciu wyszło, jakby nie było.
Natomiast, ja mam pytanie do czytających mnie specjalistów od gipskartonów - co zrobić ze stykiem nowego gipskartonu ze starym? Warstwa poślizgowa i akryl? Czy normalnie flizelinka i szpachla po całości? Poziomy profil jest przykręcony głównie do istniejącego gipskartonu w skosie (tak mu się akurat wyszło, w dwóch miejscach tylko do stelaża pod nim trafił), więc z jednej strony - jedno z drugim jest związane dość sztywno. Z drugim jednak - obawiam się, że ciężki grzejnik może jakoś powodować, że ta moja konstrukcja będzie pracować i w rezultacie na styku będzie się wykruszać.

I na koniec wreszcie: kącik budowlańca - przyrodnika. 
Zając. Nie przymierzając. Siedział w trawie tuż przy oknie i fotografowany przez owo okno baaardzo wierzył, że go wcale nie widać:



I dla równowagi - jakiś morderca nam się na terenie objawił. Rozumiem stertę gołębich piór, jaka nam się objawiła po nocy na tarasie - gołębi nie lubię, im mniej ich wokół mojego domu, tym czystsze parapety i dach na przyszłość, a poza tym gołębie to i kuna nam wcześniej mordowała, żadna nowość. Ale bażant??? W dodatku zamordowany w sposób dość horrorystyczny, bowiem zostały się z niego oba kompletne skrzydła wraz z obgryzionymi kośćmi i łączącym je mostkiem piersiowym, wszystko idealnie zachowane, wypisz wymaluj, jak na zajęcia z anatomii?
Podejrzewam dwoje winowajców: albo kunę, która co prawda od roku śladów życia nie zostawiała, albo kota. Takiego nawiedzającego nas od czasu do czasu czarnego potwora z oberwanym uchem, o którym już kiedyś pisałem, a który, z wyglądu oceniając, spokojnie mógłby pełnić rolę  Pratchettowego Greebo (dla niezorientowanych: arcyzłośliwego kota, którego się pół wsi bało, a drugie pół przynajmniej mu schodziło zawczasu z drogi).
Kuna jak kuna, ale tego kota nawet bym chętnie obłaskawił, idea kota podwórzowego, zwłaszcza takiego, który i złodzieja pogoni i szkodniki wymorduje, bardzo mi się podoba, ale kurcze, trochę mi tylko naszej wiewiórki żal.

J.

----------


## BasH

Krótkie pytanko to hydraulika  :smile:   Wodę puszczałeś po całości 20-tką czy bawiłeś się w jakieś stopniowanie średnic? Dawałeś otuliny na rury wodne w podłodze?

----------


## Jarek.P

Od końca odpowiem - tak, otuliny dawałem na wszystkie rury i wszędzie. Żeby się nie rosiły zimne i nie traciły ciepła te ciepłe. W a w podłodze rury sa niby w styropianie, ale w jego górnej warstwie, odkryte od góry, więc otulina też na nie poszła. Tania jest, nie żałowałem.

Co do średnic - oczywiście stopniowałem i chyba nawet trochę z tym przesadziłem. Liczyłem to tak, że podejścia to fi20, magistrale doprowadzające do podejść mają fi25, a jak mi się takie magistrale zbiegały do pionu, to dalej pion już zrobiłem fi32, taką tez średnicą doszedłem do wodomierza i do kotła. I gdybym jeszcze raz to robił, to te rury 32mm bym sobie odpuścił, bo to właściwie bez sensu jest, 25 na domowe warunki spokojnie starczy.

A i jeszcze jedno - do kranów zewnętrznych cała instalacja jest zrobiona średnicą 25mm. Ma to tę wielką zaletę, że jak po założeniu nań krótkiego odcinka szlaucha z prądownicą na końcu, odkręcę na pełną parę kran ogrodowy, to narzędzia po kleju/betonie/tynku/itp. czyszczę samym strumieniem wody, jak Karcherem  :smile:  Plastikowe wiaderko samym strumieniem wody z tego szlaucha do góry podrywam  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## compi

Między tą ścianką pod grzejnik, a skosem zostawiłeś sporą szparę. Wypełnij to tynkiem, a zabezpiecz nie siatką czy włókniną, a papierem do g-k. Jak pęknie to pod nim. Prościej jest tam nałożyć grubo akrylu na dwa-trzy razy i pomalować. Odpowietrzałeś posadzkę samopoziomującą? Przy małych wartościach i podłogówce to ważny etap.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - o, właśnie na Twoje rady tu liczyłem  :smile: 
Co do tej szpary - nie wiem, czy dobrze rozumiem, chodzi Ci o to, że prościej dac tam akryl zamiast tynku, a papier na to swoją drogą? Czy po prostu akryl i szlus? Szczerze mówiąc, podoba mi się wersja z wypełnieniem szpary akrylem dorównanym do istniejącej zabudowy, bo to pozwoliłoby mi uniknąć szpachlowania tego gotowego już skosu. 

Co do wylewki - o jej odpowietrzaniu wałkiem kolczastym wyczytałem dopiero na worku, tuż przed jej użyciem, więc nie, nie odpowietrzałem, a przynajmniej nie robiłem tego profesjonalnym sprzętem. W czasie rozgarniania jednak dość długo "czesałem" wylewkę pacą i nie wydaje mi się, żeby w niej zostały jakieś pęcherzyki. Po zaschnięciu tez jest gładziutka jak... jak niewiem. Więc, mam nadzieję, chyba ok?

J.

----------


## compi

Możę troche będzie chaotycznie, ale spróbuję. Akryl ok, ale dopiero po wyrównaniu choć odrobinę tynkiem. Bo tak to tam butelka tej masy wejdzie , a po skurczu będzie nierówno i byle jak ; ). Ale jak podrównasz tynkiem to wtedy już może pękać na dwóch liniach... Ja bym to zrobił tak. Taśma malarska naklejona na poziomej linni wynikającej z płaszczyzny pionowej tej ścianki. Jakiś tynk typu goldband. Poczekać chwilkę, aż trochę zwiąże i zdjąć taśmę malarską. Mamy już jakiś postęp bo i dziury już nie ma i zarysy widać. Po całkowitym związaniu naklej jednak tę taśmę do g-k( tylko że Ci pewnie z 50m zostanie 48...) uprzednio ją mocząc chwilkę w wodzie. Szpachlę użyj najlepszą jaką znajdziesz na budowie. Przedtem wyznacz znowu linię tak z 5cm wyżej i znów naklej taśmę malarską. Oszczędzisz już te gotowe pomalowane fragmenty. Całość zaszpachluj, wyszlifuj przy odkurzaczu, ale nie maluj. Zdejmij taśmę malarską i dopieść niewyszlifowaną krawędź. Potem to już sam wiesz jak zrobić żeby żona nie krzyczała, a Wyjątek palcem nie pokazywał. Wiem że to pracochłonne, ale chyba od akrylu wolałbym już łamaną listwę-kątownik z PCV i potem malowanie. Siedzę od dwóch dni i dopracowuję obudowę kominka. Tu silikon, tam fuga, tam zaprawka i czas leci i leci i leci.... A to raptem kilka m2 powierzchni. Te drobiazgi potrafią dobić każdego.

----------


## RAPczyn

> Krótkie pytanko to hydraulika   Wodę puszczałeś po całości 20-tką czy bawiłeś się w jakieś stopniowanie średnic? Dawałeś otuliny na rury wodne w podłodze?


Pozwolę się wtrącić.
TU masz katalog rur PP-R, jest tam tabela strat ciśnienia. Piony do 1,5m/s, poziomy i przewody rozdzielcze do 1,0m/s. W normie jest "W połączeniach od pionu do punktów czerpalnych do 1,5m/s"

----------


## BasH

Ciekawe opracowanie - dziękuje  :smile:  przestudiuję

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Podczytuje i podczytuje i jakos tak bez odwagi sie odezwac, ale jak zobaczyłam tęczę wyrysowaną przez Twoją połowke. Umarłam i musze napisac   :big lol:  :big lol:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :big lol: 

Trzymam kciuki i podczytuje nadal

Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No dobra, to dla równowagi po tęczy, dzisiejszy wpis, to będzie czysty thriller. Z elementami horroru  :wink: 

Od czego się zaczyna klasyczny horror? Powiedzmy, że filmowy, nie literacki? Ano od tytułu filmu, złożonego z liter ociekających krwią, na tle jakiegoś mrocznego domiszcza. Obowiązkowo przy blasku księżyca w pełni, przy dźwiękach pohukujących sów i/lub kraczących gawronów. Tytuł z liter ociekających krwią sobie daruję, bo nie chcę mi się szukać takiej czcionki (a namalowanie tego ręcznie dość znacznie wykracza poza moje zdolności plastyczne - powiedzmy, że "plastyka" w szkole to nie były moje ulubione lekcje), światło księżyca i dźwięki tez trzeba będzie sobie wyobrazić, ale o resztę postarali się już Kierownik Planu z Naczelnym Dekoratorem: w obu rolach wystąpił Wyjątek osobiście:





Dziecię zrobiło to... to coś samodzielnie i bez pomocy, nie było to też w żaden sposób modyfikowane do zdjęcia. A żona bynajmniej nie obraziła się na moje upłakane ze śmiechu oczy i komentarze, że jak nic, w architekturę po mamusi pójdzie, tylko stwierdziła, że jest to jakiśtam styl architektoniczny w czystej postaci, nazywa się to "dekonstruktywizm" i że najwięksi architekci, za ciężką kasę, znane na cały świat realizacje i tak dalej. Cóż... 

Było wprowadzenie, domiszcze, mroczna muzyka, teraz będą właściwe wątki thrillera.
Na początek... no co może u mnie być "na początek"? Kable oczywiście. Zgodnie ze starymi, dobrze znanymi prawami Murphy'ego nie ma czegoś takiego, jak "przewidziałem wszystko" i nawet mając ponad trzy kilometry kabli w ścianach i tak trzeba czasem coś dołożyć. Albo coś ująć, o czym za chwilę. Najpierw bowiem wyskoczył "telewizorek" od kotła. Przez kotłowników zainstalowany pierwotnie na moje życzenie w samym piecu, docelowo miał trafić gdzieś na ścianę w jakimś referencyjnym pomieszczeniu. I taki przewód jak najbardziej był, robiąc rok temu okablowanie domu uznałem sobie na własną rękę, że referencyjnym pomieszczeniem będzie ciąg salonowojadalniowy i machnąłem stosowny kabel na ścianę tamże. Taką ścianę, żeby telewizorek było widać, bo ładny przecież, mądre rzeczy wyświetla i pożyteczne, po co go chować. Jako alternatywę brałem pod uwagę hol, a w nim ścianę, która rozgranicza hol od szachtu instalacyjnego, bo też stosownie wyeksponowana, łatwy dostęp, widać z daleka. I wszystko było super, póki nie przyszło co do czego i małżonka nie dowiedziała się, gdzie ja chce to powiesić. I się zaczęło, że najbardziej reprezentacyjne wnętrze, a w nim najbardziej reprezentacyjna ściana, że stylistycznie nie takie, że ona nie pozwala i mowy nie ma. I masz ci los... Więc może ten hol? Amowyniema, tam ma być lustro w drewnianych postarzanych ramach i znów, że styl, że cośtam...

No i co było robić? Ślifiera, mesel, młotek i prujemy nową ścianę:



Telewizorek, jak co bardziej zorientowani w naszych wnętrzach widzą, będzie jednak w holu, ale "za węgłem", tuż przy drzwiach do mojego warsztatu. Tyle dobrego, że potrzebne było wykucie jedynie takiej krótkiej, metrowej bruzdy. Reszta kabla poszła w zabudowie GK (w której, nawiasem mówiąc, można też popodziwiać otwór rewizyjny do zasilania rampy oświetleniowej), trzeba było tylko się do szachtu instalacyjnego dowiercić:



A z szachtu już było prosto, "przelotka" do pieca była zrobiona już dawno temu. Podobnie, jak i przewód do wprowadzenia do pieca, tak na wszelki wypadek położony między piecem, a rackiem serwerowym. Oraz, jak się wczoraj okazało, drugi, taki sam przewód, położony kiedyśtam drugi raz, kiedy zapewne przypomniało mi się, że coś takiego planowałem, a nie przypomniało mi się, że nie tylko planowałem, ale nawet zrobiłem. Nic, będzie dyndał sobie w szachcie na zapas, może kiedyś do czegoś się przyda. Ot, choćby do zaawansowanego sterowania pompami recyrkulacji.

Podstawa pod telewizorek:



I telewizorek właściwy. Podłączony do kotła przy pomocy szybkiej telefonicznej konsultacji u forumowego Rapczyna (którego niniejszym przepraszam za zawracanie głowy w porze niedzielnego obiadu i dziękuję za poradę), bowiem zapomniało mi się, gdzie na płycie głównej kotła się toto podłączało, a instrukcja... była. W domu.
I działa:



Ściana po skończeniu sufitu i tak będzie drugi raz malowana, wtedy na czas malowania ustrojstwo oczywiście zdejmę.
Drugi zapomniany kabel, to był przewód do kamery. Tu zdjęcie sobie z przyczyn oczywistych daruję, kucie zresztą nie było potrzebne, tylko parę dziur ekstra.

Drugi wątek thrillera, to pamiętny meander, jaki w jadalni ma tworzyć styk gresu z drewnem na podłodze. Pisałem tydzień temu o różnicy poziomów i konieczności podebrania fragmentu istniejącej wylewki. I że garnek do szlifierki już kupiłem. W sobotę właśnie przyszedł czas na jego użycie. Garnek nakręciłem na szlifierkę, obroty mocno skręcone, żeby mi łap nie pourywało (i tak zresztą przy masie garnka, póki wirował, przy każdym ruchu szlifierką siła Coriolisa wyrywała ją z ręki, bardzo ciekawe wrażenie), przystawiam wirujący garnek do podłogi i po chwili... 

- ciemność, widzę, ciemn... tfu! siność widzę, widzę siność! Khe khe! Tfu tfu! Ychu dychu! Khe... nic nie widzę, siność, khe khe... tfu tfu!

Szybka burza mózgów dała tyle,  że okularami "szczelnymi" niedawno sie Wyjątek bawił, w związku z tym są obecnie nie do znalezienia, to samo z maseczką przeciwpyłową, trzeba na szybko wykombinować coś innego. A niezależnie od zabezpieczenia własnych płuc i oczu, jeśli taka odrobinka wylewki, jaką zeszlifowałem dała TYYYLEEEE pyłu, to zrobienie całej tej roboty zapyli na grubo i totalnie, cały dom ze strychem włącznie, okolicę, ulicę, a być może i sąsiadów, najbliższych, a TVN24 pół dnia będzie nadawał sensacyjne doniesienia o tajemniczej sinej chmurze unoszącej się nad jedną z podwarszawskich miejscowości, a którą na własne oczy widział pan Janusz, lat 58, a pani Genowefa lat 43 widziała, jak chmura przemieszcza się w stronę Warszawy. I czy to aby nie ten... wąglik. Z Klewek.

Pomyślałem, pomyślałem i wymyśliłem. Najpierw folia do przykrycia tymczasowej kuchni i innych okolic, w których pył jest niemile widziany. Potem wylewka została solidnie zlana wodą. I pocięta tarczą na paski. Paski zostały skute normalnie dłutem na młotowiertarce:



I dopiero teraz, garnkiem wyrównałem to na cacy:



Też pyliło, ale duuużo mniej i bardziej ziarniście, oddychać się dało normalnie przy tym. 

Z innych prac w kuchniojadalniosalonie - płytki doszły już do łuku:



I to są jednocześnie wszystkie płytki "całe". Zostały te, które mają być docinane w łuk. Póki co na szybko znalazłem jednego WaterJeta, który usługowo potnie gres w co się tylko chce, trzeba im zawieźć płytki z narysowaną na nich linią cięcia, oni je zeskanują i na podstawie skanu zaprogramują maszynę do cięcia. Cena - 30zł za metr bieżący cięcia, u nas do ucięcia jest niecałe 8 metrów. Niemniej spróbuję jeszcze wykonać to cięcie "z ręki" szlifierką. Na to i tak od góry listwa "T" pójdzie, więc postrzępione krawędzie mi nie straszne, byle tylko się w trakcie cięcia nie łamały i będzie dobrze. 

I wspominane już tydzień temu wyjście na balkon, które też będzie miało "podest" z płytek. Wylewka pod ten podest już uzupełniona na cacy:



A w samej kuchni, na podłodze pojawiła nam się fuga:



Beczką proszę się nie sugerować, od dawna pusta, została jako swego rodzaju pamiątka po miłym wieczorze ze znajomymi, a przy okazji świetny element zapór przeciwWyjątkowych.

I na koniec jeszcze: mała rzecz, a cieszy. Nawet nie myślałem, że pierdółka, jaką jest pierwsza zainstalowana wewnętrz domu klamka drzwiowa może tyle radochy dać:



Choć, oprócz radochy, było i wku... no nerwy były. Co za idiota, ja się pytam grzecznie, co za idiota wymyślił zamek z otworami mocowania szyldów nie leżącymi w jednej osi z samą wajchą????? A taki właśnie zamek, jak się okazało, mieliśmy wstawiony w te drzwi. Klamka była ok, natomiast zamek do blokowania drzwi (łazienkowe) miał otwory nie na wysokości wajchy, ale niżej, musiałem w samym zamku wiercić nowe. Szzzlaaaag!!!!!

Kiedy jednak ta klamka już była, kiedy rzuciliśmy się całą rodziną podziwiać, że można się zamknąć i zablokować od wewnątrz, kiedy młodsza latorośl zaczęła odkrywać nasz superbrodzik, szybę do lizania, rurę od prysznica idealną do ssania - wtedy poczułem, że już (prawie) mieszkamy  :smile: 







J.

----------


## ktosiek

Fajny telewizorek, może się kiedyś dorobię. Mam nawet puszkę przygotowaną i puszczony kabel w peszlu z kotłowni. Ładnie zatynkowany i pomalowany już nawet. Ale...  :big grin:  :big grin:  po Twojej opowieści uświadomiłem sobie, że może tak zostać na zawsze, bo jest dokładnie w takim samym miejscu przejściu do salonu  :wink:  No i żona może protestować.
A co do wylewki, to kułem schody, dokładnie ostatni stopień, 3cm. Naciąłem flexem w paski, a później przecinak i młotek. Ładnie odpadało, ale od cięcia była taka chmura pyłu, że trudno było wysiedzieć, więc nie wyobrażam sobie tego wyszlifować garnkiem.
Pozdro.

----------


## Jarek.P

:smile:  to, jak pisałem, na przyszłość polecam solidne zmoczenie ciętego miejsca. Też pyli, ale przynajmniej już jest to głównie "twardy" pył, a nie to duszące, unoszące się godzinami w powietrzu cholerstwo, po którym człowiek przez kolejny tydzień ma objawy końcowego stadium gruźlicy, z astmą i zapaleniem płuc do kupy, a odruchowe użycie grzebienia przed BARDZO DOKŁADNYM umyciem głowy grozi oskalpowaniem.

A garnek ma tą dużą zaletę, że zostawia gładki beton, przy uważnym jego prowadzeniu wręcz gładszy, niż oryginalna nawierzchnia. Problem jest tylko z utrzymaniem równej powierzchni, u siebie przy szlifowaniu tego rogala zrobiłem w paru miejscach ciut za głębokiego doła, ale wylewka akurat była w wiaderku rozrobiona, wyrównałem.


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

A teraz, dla odmiany, kącik ogłoszeń będzie.

- *Okno połaciowe ROTO* wysokoosiowe 74 x 118cm  735 7/11 PCV, białe "Łazienkowe"
Zostało mi się po budowe, jedna sztuka połaciówki, nieużywana, niemontowana, cały czas w fabrycznym zestawie, opakowanie otworzone, ale kompletne
Cena - wg cennika z 2009, czyli 1200zł, do tego na zachętę *gratis* dokładam kołnierz do tego okna, wart coś koło 300zł

*RBTka budowlana*, skrzynka z laminatu przystosowana do powieszenia, w środku panel bezpiecznikowy, bezpieczniki nadprądowe, możliwość zainstalowania różnicówki, dwa gniazdka 1F, gniazdko 3F 16A, gniazdko 3F 32A, wszystko łączone porządnie, nie na pająka. Stan ogólny dobry. Cena - 200zł

*Pompka do prób ciśnieniowych instalacji hydraulicznej*, w zasadzie nowa, dokładnie dwa razy użyta, pompuje wodą do 40 barów. W komplecie wężyk zbrojony z gwintem 1/2" umozliwiający podłączenie do domowej instalacji. Cena - 160zł

*Umywalka ROCA Victoria*, używana była u mnie jako przejściowa, ale jej stan jest bardzo dobry, nie jest porysowana alni obita, do kompletu dokładam baterię umywalkową sztorcową. Cena: 50zł

*Kibel cersanit*, odpływ poziomy, wraz z deską i plastikową spłuczką. Idealny zestaw jako tymczasowy na budowę (oczywiście po osiągnięciu etapu, w którym ten kibel jest gdzie postawić i gdzie podłączyć, wcześniej - sorry, sławojka  :wink:  ). Cena: 50zł

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

> A teraz, dla odmiany, kącik ogłoszeń będzie.
> ...
> *Pompka do prób ciśnieniowych instalacji hydraulicznej*, w zasadzie nowa, dokładnie dwa razy użyta, pompuje wodą do 40 barów. W komplecie wężyk zbrojony z gwintem 1/2" umozliwiający podłączenie do domowej instalacji. Cena - 160zł
> ...
> 
> J.


Chętnie nabył bym ale nie specjalnie mi podrodze do Wawy ;(

----------


## Jarek.P

> Chętnie nabył bym ale nie specjalnie mi podrodze do Wawy ;(


Wiesz... istnieje coś takiego, jak poczta  :smile:  Wysyłka takiej pompki to koszt parunastu złotych. Jeśli jesteś chętny, zapraszam na priv.

J.

----------


## BasH

Apropos wody/CO - zastanawiałem się jak podejść do tematu zakańczania pex'ów grzejnikowych - na domki.net też się udzielałeś, miałeś te same pytania, więc się dokształciłem. Dzięki - pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jezusie, jakie znów domki.net????? Nie pamiętam, to nie ja, ktoś się podszywa, ani chybi!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, już wszystko jasne, znalazłem. Oni na tym portalu po prostu mają bramkę do usenetu, a tamże akurat się faktycznie udzielam, cytowana przez nich dyskusja pochodzi akurat z pl.misc.budowanie.

Po fakcie mogę jeszcze dopisać, że po prostu kupiłem w castoramie garść przelotek skręcanych do PEXa i "pozwierałem" nimi wystające z wylewek rurki. Przelotki proste, ale w dwóch miejscach, gdzie rurek wystawało mi mało i bałem się je wyginać tak, żeby się spotkały na wprost, połączyłem je skręcanym kolankiem.

J.

----------


## BasH

No ja chcę powiesić alumniaki, więc zasilanie z boku. Póki co nie chcę kusić złodziejstwa, więc przed wylewkami zrobię podejścia "mniej więcej" zasilanie i od razu powrót w jednym kawałku do sprawdzenia szczelności, a na wiosnę powieszę grzejniki, dotnę podejścia, zapiankuję, zatynkuję. Tak chyba najlepiej.

----------


## prezes413

Panie Jarku a czy dachówka ta to jest saharyjska angoba karthago czy universo? oraz czy jest świecąca ? oraz jakie koszty jesli można Pan poniósł. Ja zastanawiam sie nad toskańską angobą universo ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

To jest Universo. Koszty jakie poniosłem były z 2009 roku, akurat już po boomie budowlanym, a przed zwyżką cen walut, więc nie były takie straszne, dachówka podstawowa po rabacie była wyceniona na 4,18zł brutto. U mnie jest jednak dość skomplikowany dach, dlatego cenę końcową niestety zrobiła nie dachówka, ale dodatki do niej. Choćby gąsiory - 189 sztuk po 26,44zł...

Czy jest świecąca? To angoba jest, więc sprawia wrażenie nawoskowanej, ale nie widzi się tego na dachu, nic się nie błyszczy, ani nie lśni. W każdym razie dachówkę szczerze polecam, bo i ładna (a komentarze ludzi, którzy specjalnie się zatrzymują, żeby pochwalić dach mile wrodzone poczucie skromności podłechtują  :smile:  ) i co dla mnie ważniejsze - jej główne zadanie, jakim miała być odporność na mszenie, żywicę i brudy z rosnących tuż obok sosen - póki co sprawdza się w 100%. Mchu szczerze mówiąc nie widzę nigdzie (a inne dachy po sąsiedzku, zieloniutkie miejscami jak szpinak), więc miedziana taśma kalenicowa faktycznie działa tak, jak dekarze obiecywali, a gdyby nawet gdzieś porosło, to po prostu byłby to jeden odcień na dachu więcej, i tak zginąłby w natłoku, podobnie jak obecnie giną i absolutnie nie rażą leżące miejscami na dachu pokłady igliwia.


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak to miło, jak na człowieka w domu ktoś czeka...
A najlepiej cała chmara. Stęsknionych, złaknionych bliskiego kontaktu, piszczących cieniutko za nami, pragnących ze wszystkich sił rzucić się na sam nasz widok, zlecieć się gromadą, byle bliżej, więcej, więcej...

Ktośtam, gdzieśtam, kiedyśtam napisał, że człowiek naprawdę wtedy jest szczęśliwy w domu, jeśli w tymże domu ktoś na niego czeka...

Nie pamiętam już, kto to napisał i jak dokładnie to ujął, ale, my w takim razie jesteśmy, kurna, bardzo szczęśliwi. BARDZO, KUR...KA, SZCZĘŚLIWI JESTEŚMY.  Albowiem, kiedy tylko się w okolicy naszego domu pojawimy, już na nasze powitanie kłąb cały się rzuca, o szybę w samochodzie się rozkleja, przez pierwsza szparę w otwieranych drzwiach się wciska, rzuca w objęcia, spragniona kontaktów serdecznych, taka ich mać, wielka chmara pieprzonych mareckich komarów - mutantów! Grrrrrr!!!!! Całe ostatnie dni spędziliśmy na budowie barykadując się niemalże jak na pamiętnym filmie "Rój", w rzadkich i ograniczanych do minimum chwilach, kiedy trzeba było wyjść z domu, układając całe strategie wyjścia i przebycia zadanej drogi w taki sposób, żeby to jak najmniej dotkliwe było. Kiedy np. wnosiłem do domu płytę GK, trzymając ją oburącz i niespecjalnie mogąc się w związku z tym oganiać, mogłem sobie po drodze patrzeć, jak o dostęp do mojego ramienia niemalże bić się tałatajstwo zaczęło, bo naraz się nie mieściły...

Tak, przesadzam trochę. Ale tylko trochę, po ostatnich deszczowych dniach okoliczne nam bagienka niestety obrodziły. Mocno...

Do rzeczy jednak:

Pisałem ostatnio (i przedostatnio, i przedprzed...) o łuku w podłodze salonu, rozgraniczającym gres od drewna. Pisałem cośtam, że szlifierką się tego łuku nie da wyciąć, bo ten konkretny gres jest bardzo kruchy, że próbowałem, ale wąskie cięte paski się łamią i że na WaterJeta będę te płytki do pocięcia nosił. 
Pisałem to, bo takie były plany. Ale cóż...

*Sknerstwo i Lenistwo Największymi Motorami Postępu!*

Zaczęło sie od trasowania łuku na płytkach. Małżonka tu nie uwierzyła w moje wrodzone wyczucie linii i kierunku, zdolności plastyczne i tak dalej, zajęła się tym sama:



Przy okazji - na zdjęciu widać szablony zrobione na siatce zbrojeniowej do elewacji - pisałem o tym, jako patent do przenoszenia takich rysunków się sprawdza bardzo dobrze, siatka jest dość sztywna i nie zniekształca się, polecam.
Kiedy jednak te krzywe były już na płytkach wykreślone, zaczęło mnie kusić. Kusiło i kusiło. że to drogo, że ekstra te płytki gdzieś wozić trzeba będzie, pierdzielić się z tym itd., a żona z boku (która niczego tak nie pragnęła, jak żeby ta glazura była już skończona) dokuszała, żeby choć te łatwiejsze spróbować. Co było zrobić. Otworzyłem dla kurażu kolejnego Żubra, złapałem za ślifierę i stwierdziłem, że to ja na próbę dotnę jedną płytkę. Udało się. No to drugą. Też się udało. I tak po kolei, po kolei, kiedy w końcu wyciąłem z ręki coś takiego:



Uczciwie przyznam, że ten konkretny element wyszedł dopiero za drugim podejściem, przy pierwszym odłamał się ten ostry koniec. W każdym razie, kiedy zrobiłem ten element, zakrzyknąłem gromkim głosem: "Hura Hura Hura!" i popadłem sobie w dumę i samozachwyt, stwierdziwszy, że teraz, to ja z tego gresu mogę już wszystko.  I co? I, jak to Bob Budowniczy mówi: "da-łem radę!"  :smile: 



Płytki upierdzielone, bo w holu za węgłem gładzie gipsowe powstawały równolegle, o czym napiszę za chwilę, ale łuk, jak widać, jest! Jego krawędzie nie są może tak idealne, jak spod waterjeta, ale i chyba nie takie straszne, prawda? Zwłaszcza, że to i tak pod listwę pójdzie:



Oczywiście, rozochocony stwierdziłem, że ten podest pod balkonem to ja też temi rencami w takim razie, ale póki co trzeba go było najpierw zacząć:



Płytki docinane po łuku - za tydzień!


Druga część opowieści, to będą gipskartony. Postanowiłem bowiem skończyć wreszcie sufit w holu. I kończyłem, wykonując przy tym pierwsze w życiu wykańczanie GK.
Najpierw dokręciłem brakujące ostatnie płyty, dokonując przy tym, za niedawnymi poradami bardzoiej w temacie zorientowanych kolegów, małych przeróbek konstrukcji: przede wszystkim wywaliłem całe mnóstwo pcheł, łącząc stelaż metodą jego skręcania wkrętami kręconymi na wskroś przez płytę GK, profil i wspornik profila. Pchły są teraz tylko tam, gdzie już mi się nie chciało kombinować, bądź ich odkręcenie groziłoby zwaleniem całej konstrukcji na pysk. 
Potem... szpachlowanko.  Compi niedawno mi pisał (co prawda a'propos innej konstrukcji), że mam do szpachlowania użyć najlepszego gipsu szpachlowego, jaki znajdę pod ręką. Wziąłem jego słowa do serca i znalazłem pół worka gipsowego mercedesa: Senin z dodatkiem włókien szklanych  :smile: 

Na worku co prawda pisało, że można nim spoinować bez użycia taśm wzmacniających, ale ja dołożyłem jeszcze takie coś, jak flizelina, tylko chyba z włókna szklanego. Siatkę do spoin tez miałem, ale ta flizelinopodobna jakaś mi się taka mniej zamordystyczna wydała. Może być, czy siatka byłaby lepsza?

Konstrukcja po wyszpachlowaniu:



Na to poszła "Nida Gips Finisz". Te wąskie elementy, do objęcia blichówką naraz zaciągało mi się nawet całkiem całkiem, ale duże płaszczyzny, w dodatku sufitowe - jeeeezuuuu... Oczywiście brak mi wprawy, ale czy to w ogóle da się tak ściągać, żeby przynajmniej jeden róg blichówki nie zostawiał za sobą wąwozu?

Pierwszego podejścia nawet nie będę pokazywał, bo wstyd, w każdym razie po nocy usiłowałem to przeszlifować i nie dość, że nie było większych szans, to jeszcze szlifowanie tego finiszu było... no ręce bolały. Stwierdziłem, że dołożę drugą warstwę, jako wyrównawczą. Nie wiem, dobrze, niedobrze, ale zrobiłem ją tym razem z Cekolu C-45. Chodziło mi głównie o to szlifowanie, żeby to choć odrobinkę łatwiejsze było. 

Sufit z już nałożoną druga warstwą, gips jeszcze dość świeży, stąd łaty i odcienie:



I fragment na zbliżeniu na dowód, że to naprawdę jest w miarę równe, mimo że przed szlifowaniem jeszcze:



W każdym razie z tego Cekolu byłem na tyle zadowolony, że rzuciłem jeszcze gładź na sufit wewnątrz rampy świetlnej. Nienienie, nie to, żebym coś miał przeciwko sufitowi w wydaniu po tynkarzach. Problem jednak w tym, że nasze tynki to C-W, mają swoją fakturę i o ile ta faktura na ścianach nam się podoba, tak tu, kiedy pod ostrym kątem ma się od tego odbijać światło... gładka powierzchnia chyba się sprawdzi lepiej.
Narożniki pod sufitem niewyszpachlowane są. Bo nie. Tam będą juz profile od rampy wklejone, więc nie chciało mi siem.

A dla porównania - konstrukcja pod grzejnik na poddaszu, ta ma na sobie tylko jedną warstwę tego gipsu Nida Finisz:



I ze spostrzeżeń jeszcze, coś, o czym niby wszyscy wiedzą. W rankingu najbardziej brudliwych prac wykończeniowych, po których zostaje największy syf i najwięcej sprzątania - pierwsze miejsce bezdyskusyjnie należy się tynkom i tynkarzom. Ale drugie, bardzo mocne drugie miejsce to są gipsy i gipskartony. Jeeezuuu, masakra. Nawet Wyjątek, który do mycia, czystości i porządku przejawia stosunek normalny i typowy dla czterolatka wychowywanego na budowie (znaczy wszystkie trzy uważa za wroga najgorszego i omija szerokim łukiem), przejął się strasznie i samodzielnie wpadł na pomysł zabezpieczenia przed pyłem swojego starego, dojeżdżanego na budowie rowerka:



Uprzedzając pytania: nie, bukwel nie był mu do tego potrzebny. Bukwel tak tylko sobie tam leżał. Kawałki kolanek od kanalizy poniewierające się obok to dla odmiany bardzo wazna rzecz jest, są to rurki wielozadaniowe, pełniące najprzeróżniejsze funkcje, ich zastosowanie tak często się zmienia, że można się pogubić, ostatnie, o jakim pamiętam, to była zdaje się golarka elektryczna. Czy może wiertarka?... 

J.

----------


## compi

Jeśli nie masz tzw długiego pióra do szpachli finiszowej( a cekol nią raczej nie jest) to przynajmniej tę blichtę lekko(bardzo lekko) szczypcami pozaginaj na rogach do góry. Ślady będą mniej wyraziste. Poradzę jeszcze jedno. Lepiej czasem taki szlaczek zostawić do późniejszego zeszlifowania niż wisieć na drabinie i lizać metr kw. 10 minut. Z seminem uważaj bo już ten zwykły finiszowy jest bardzo twardy i trudny do szlifu. Posłuchaj się i kup porządną masę finiszową-gotowca. Albo shetrocka Coumpan, albo śnieżkę akrylPutz z plusikiem. Odpal halogen 500W na statywie lub 200W żarówę na kablu i małą kostką powoli poradzisz z tym dziadostwem. Maska obowiązkowa, polecam zwykłe hirurgiczne. Gratki za wytrwałość przy gresie i równą krzywą wypadkową inwencji twórczej Twojej małżonki. Tylko nie fuguj tego dopóki nie pokończysz szpachli bo czyszczenie fug z białego nalotu zajmie Wam tyle samo czasu co szlifowanie gładzi. Ok, lecem kończyć łazienkę. Już kilka nocek za mną w "prawie"  skończonym domu i "już za chwileczkę, już za momencik.....".

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - pomysł z podgięciem rogów blichówki podoba mi się, dzięki. A może... zamiast podginać, lepiej zeszlifować na okrągło? W ten sposób nadal będę miał do dyspozycji dwie jej strony.
To, że lepiej zostawić do zeszlifowania, niż poprawiać pincet razy, sam zdążyłem już odkryć, sęk w tym jednak, że zeszlifować można to, co wypukłe. To co wklęsłe - trochę trudniej.

Te gotowe masy finiszowe - Jezusie, jakie toto drogie... Wiadro 27kg za ~80PLN???? 
Z fugowaniem oczywiście, cały hol czeka bez fug na skończenie tego sufitu.

A co do pierwszych nocek w nowym domu - myślałby kto, że to powinno być jakieś uroczyste, rano pierwszy sen na nowym miejscu obowiązkowo do zapamiętania i tak dalej... 
...Ech... 
Moja pierwsza noc "na nowym" wyglądała mniej więcej w ten sposób, że skończywszy cośtam (nie pamiętam co, można sprawdzić w dzienniku, jak komuś bardzo zależy), resztką sił się umyłem, po czym po prostu padłem. A następnego dnia "rano" (skoro hejnał) zdołałem się obudzić, absolutnie nie pamiętając, co mi się śniło i nie zwracając żadnej uwagi na to, że to pierwsza noc w nowym domu była, bo raz, że za bardzo zmęczony się obudziłem, dwa - całkowicie byłem pochłonięty kontemplowaniem bardzo wyraziście odczuwanego podstawowego kryterium życia w wieku po czterdziestce, znaczy, że jak się człowiek budzi i nic go nie boli, to znaczy, że nie żyje. Ja wtedy żyłem...  :wink: 

Ale to już niedługo. Jeszcze tylko skończyć hol na parterze, skończyć podłogę w salonie, zrobić kuchnię, zrobić belki na suficie w kuchni, pomalować spiżarnię, zrobić podłogę w spiżarni, zabudowac rure kanalizy w spiżarni, pomalować hol na piętrze, zrobić balustradę, zrobić schody, doczyścić i pomalować jętki w gościnnym, zrobić podłogę w gościnnym, powiesić grzejnik w sypialni, skończyć podłogę w sypialni, zrobić izolację balkonów, zrobić wylewki balkonów, zrobić posadzki na balkonach...

A potem już tylko czekać na marzenie moje największe: emeryturę.

J.

----------


## gaelle

> Ale to już niedługo. Jeszcze tylko skończyć hol na parterze, skończyć podłogę w salonie, zrobić kuchnię, zrobić belki na suficie w kuchni, pomalować spiżarnię, zrobić podłogę w spiżarni, zabudowac rure kanalizy w spiżarni, pomalować hol na piętrze, zrobić balustradę, zrobić schody, doczyścić i pomalować jeki w gościnnym, zrobić podłogę w gościnnym, powiesić grzejnik w sypialni, skończyć podłogę w sypialni, zrobić izolację balkonów, zrobić wylewki balkonów, zrobić posadzki na balkonach...


...zrobić podłogę w warsztacie, obsadzić parapety w warsztacie, zrobić podłogę w piwnicy, pomalować piwnicę, pomalować kotłownię, dokleić cokoły i wyfugować podłogę w kotłowni, pomalować garaż, zrobić podłogę w garażu, zamontować oświetlenie w garażu, zrobić parapety w obu oknach wykuszowych, kupić i wstawić drzwi między garażem w kotłownią przed zimą, kupić i zamontować brakujące trzy grzejniki, kupić i założyć klapę ze schodami na strych, zrobić podłogę na strychu, obić płytami ściany strychu, zrobić sufit podwieszony w kotłowni, wymurować murki z cegieł w kuchni i w kotłowni, kupić i obudować kominek, zrobić okładziny na ścianie kominowej w salonie, zamontować wszystkie wanny itp i wykafelkować dwie pozostałe łazienki na piętrze, wstawić resztę ościeżnic wewnętrznych i część drzwi, zamówić resztę drzwi wewnętrznych, upolować pozostałe klamki zanim przestaną je produkować, zamontować oświetlenie zewnętrzne, wymurować poprawkę schodów ganku do kotłowni, wykafelkować taras i dwa ganki zewnętrzne, przykleić parapety zewnętrzne, przykleić okładzinę kominów oraz elementy okładziny na elewacji, dopilnować zrobienia tynku zewnętrznego, pogonić ogrodzenie i potem do emerytury malować i montować na nim sztachety...  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ty to, żona, potrafisz pocieszyć...  :oops: 

J.

----------


## gaelle

> Ty to, żona, potrafisz pocieszyć... 
> 
> J.


Polecam się  :wink:  ...ja mogę jeszcze więcej powymieniać, chociażby wszelkie prace brukarsko-ogrodowe - podjazd, ścieżki, opaska, odwodnienie deszczowe, murowany grill zewnętrzny, otoczenie studni, oczko wodne ze strumykiem w obiegu zamkniętym  :wink:  okładziny na ogrodzeniu, nie mówiąc o sadzeniu drzew, krzewów i innych roślin...  :wink:  No i kogut na dachu śmietnika  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> No i kogut na dachu śmietnika


To jeszcze pierwej nasz śmietnik musi zacząć przypominać coś innego niż bunkier poniemiecki. W stanie wypisz wymaluj 60 lat po wojnie...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## ktosiek

NIe ma jak wsparcie żony  :smile:  robi się coraz ciekawiej.

A co od sufitów. U mnie też ściany zostały po tynkach. Ale sufity na biało musiały być zrobione, bo nie wyglądało to najlepiej.

PS.
Wiedziałem, że uda Ci się dociąć z ręki.
Pozdro

----------


## compi

Czytając wpis Twojej żony Jarku, stwierdzam że nie powinieneś tak o tej emeryturze marzyć. Wygląda, że tylko w pracy odpoczniesz. 
Rogi blichty podegnij, wypróbuj, a potem jak nie teges to szlifuj. W drugą stronę nie da chyba rady. Masy finiszowe są może drogie, ale ile plusów! Są wydajniejsze, nie tracisz nadwyżek, pracujesz szybciej, poza tym takie wiadro po shetrocku to na budowie skarb. Mocniejszych nikt chyba nie produkuje. Dopiero nieuwaga podczas tłuczenia młotkiem, aby klej odbić może je zniszczyć. Poza tym shetrocka nie gruntuję wcale tylko odpylam.Trzyma się mocno nawet pod lateksowymi elegantami Beckersa. Cekol się rozwarstwia, osypuje podczas szlifu i w ogóle daleko mu do prawdziwej masy finiszowej.
Wczorajsza noc nie była zbyt spokojna. Obudził mnie hałas lejącej się wody. Okazało się, że podczas mocnej ulewy z rynny  do podstawionej beczki wali woda. Potem wściekłem się bo psisko przestraszyło sie burzy i zaczęło drapać nowiuśkie drzwi. Na szczęście okazuje się, że okładzina Hormanna jest twardsza od pazurów. Niedługo póżniej usłyszałem huk za oknem. To ostatnie paczki styro poddały się wiatrowi i zrzuciły z siebie drewnianą belkę z ponad dwóch metrów na glebę. Wszystko to grubo po północy, więc tym razem nie pospałem spokojnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

@ktosiek - dzięki za zaufanie  :smile: 

@compi - cóż, trudno, sufit już zaciągnięty, a na kolejne konstrukcje (sufit w kotłowni i zabudowa rury i parę pierdółek) czeka napoczęty worek finisza i napoczęty worek Cekolu (bo mam nadzieję, że kładzenie jednego na drugie to nie jest błąd w sztuce?), więc raczej zostanę przy nich.

A co do nocy spędzanych na budowie, to podzielę się inną historią. Którejś kolejnej naszej spędzanej na budowie nocy położyliśmy się już spać w pokoju na poddaszu, bardzo późno, jak to my (przed północkiem to dla nas raczej środek dnia jeszcze). Światło zgaszone, a ponieważ innych źródeł światła w okolicy niet, ciemność panuje absolutna. Cisza panuje też właściwie absolutna.
I nagle, wśród tejże nocnej ciszy, głos się rozchodzi:
- puk! - wyraźnie, gdzieś z dołu.
- słyszałeś? - żona wystraszona pyta.
- tak - odpowiadam - pewnie gdzieś coś krzywo postawionego się obsunęło, choćby ta sterta pustych opakowań w warsztacie.
Nic, usiłujemy zasypiać dalej. Nie było nam jednak dane, bowiem za chwilę z dołu rozległo się znów, dyskretne, ale wyraźnie słyszalne:
- chrrrup! - wypisz wymaluj, jakby ktoś wlazł na coś trzeszczącego. 
- Jarek, tam ktoś jest! - żona zdenerwowana łapie mnie za ramię. 
- niemożliwe, nie wszedłby do zamkniętego mieszkania bezszelestnie,to na pewno coś innego, choćby mysz - odparłem, ale oczywiście stanąłem na wysokości zadania, poprawiłem olstro u boku, nasunąłem głębiej na czoło me wierne sombrero i podzwaniając ostrogami ruszyłem z latarką w garści na dół, ścigany jeszcze na odchodnym wystraszonym szeptem:
- tylko uważaj na siebie!
Szybka inspekcja parteru dała to, co wiedziałem - nikogo obcego, żadnych bladych ani czerwonych twarzy. Wróciłem na górę i mamrocąc pod nosem różne wyrazy pod kątem leśnych czworonogów wprowadzających się do ludzkiego domostwa i tego, co tez specjalnie dla miłych gości zostanie kupione i wystawione na talerzykach położyłem się spać po raz kolejny. Oczy już mi się zamykały, kiedy...:
- chrupchrrrrrup,pukpukchrrrup! - tym razem bardziej zdecydowanie i wyraźnie szyderczo w tonacji. Tu już nie zdzierżyłem. Chrzaniąc śpiące dzieci, chrzaniąc możliwość spłoszenia tego, czy owego, zakrzyknąłem ogólnobudowlane zaklęcie pomagające niezawodnie na wszystkie bolączki (to na K), dla lepszego efektu połączone z zaklęciami pomocniczymi rozwijającymi nić mocy w stronę matki zaklęcia, jej profesji, profesji jej pozostałych dzieci i jeszcze parę takich, po czym znów zszedłem na dół, ale tym razem zapalając po drodze wszystkie światła i robiąc drobiazgowe śledztwo połączone z przegarnianiem nogą stert, w których mogłyby się chować myszy szczury i tym podobne. Kiedy okładałem kopniakami w kuchni wór ze śmieciami, znów rozległo się:
- chrrrupchruuupchruuup! - tym razem pod samym moim nosem.


I co się okazało?


Myszy? Szczury? Złodzieje?

Nie. Żona.

Małżonka moja ma kuchenny zwyczaj używania do różnych celów spożywczych przegotowanej i przestudzonej wody. Normalnie, w kuchni taka woda stoi sobie w dzbanku, na budowie jednak z braku dzbanka małżonka moja kochana tuż przed pójściem spać gorącą wodę z czajnika wlała celem przestudzenia do plastikowej butelki PET, po czym butelkę zakręciła. W miarę stygnięcia wody, stygło też i powietrze wypełniające resztę objętości butelki i jak to powietrze, stygnąc kurczyło się. A wraz z nim butelka...
Ech, żona, że ja wtedy z tą butelką w garści na górę nie wróciłem...  :Evil: 

J.

----------


## gaelle

> Ech, żona, że ja wtedy z tą butelką w garści na górę nie wróciłem...


 :Evil:

----------


## ktosiek

> 


 Tego mi trzeba było    :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  dobranoc

----------


## Jarek.P

Już wysyłam namiary na priv

J.

----------


## GraMar

Wielkie dzięki,
pozdrawiam

----------


## manieq82

Jarku,
tańszy finish masz w leroyu - Dolina Nidy

ja zrobiłem cały dom - bo była jeszcze promocja - nie opłacało sie mieszać a pracuje sie super i cena nie powala - chyba 40 zł za wiadro

pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, dzięki za info, przy następnych gipskartonowych robotach będę miał na uwadze. Teraz jednak - mam to, co mam, nie wyrzucę przecież  :sad: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Niedobrze, niedobrze...

Skończył nam się lipcopad, siąpień już w połowie, wjesień się zacznie lada moment, a te bydlaki jak żarły, tak żrą!
Kiedy w 97r po wielkich powodziach siedziałem służbowo we Wrocławiu (robiliśmy tam tymczasową łączność telefoniczną na łączach radiowych), tamtejsza plaga komarów popowodziowych była mniej więcej taka, jak u nas teraz w Markach i wtedy mówiło się o klęsce żywiołowej, a państwo jakieś opryski ufundowało. Ale cóż, Marki to nie Wrocław, a Dom w Lesie też do Ostrowa Tumskiego mało przystaje. Zresztą nie wiem nawet, czy problem dotyczy całych Marek, czy nasza pobagienna ich część jest tą plagą dotknięta szczególnie.
Trudno, przeboleję (i przedrapię), sęk w tym jednak, że te krwiożercze bestie choróbska przenoszą. I nie, nie chodzi mi o jakieśtam malarie, jakieśtam aidsy i inne takie, są gorsze rzeczy. Takie zupełnie nieznane nauce. 

I niestety... Jedną z pierwszych ofiar takiej nowej jednostki chorobowej stała się moja małżonka. Lekarze jeszcze nie wiedzą, co jej jest, spierają się, czy jest to bażancia grypa, czy kunia grypa, ale rokowanie są, niestety, kiepskie. 
Objawy mają charakter głównie neurologiczny - osoba zarażona staje się niezdolna do normalnego funkcjonowania, bowiem wszystkie zasoby systemowe są zajęte przez jeden proces, poza tym funkcjonują jedynie najbardziej niskopoziomowe funkcje  życiowe.
W przypadku mojej małżonki objawy owe wyglądają tak:







Na trzecim zdjęciu w tle widać młodszą latorośl, wychylającą się z wózka w trakcie bezskutecznego nawoływania: "Maaamaaa! Maaamaaa!" A mama nic...

I nie, ja sobie nie robię żartów, stan naprawdę jest poważny. Trwa to już trzeci dzień, w trakcie którego żona moja wstawszy o godzinie szóstej (normalnie nie wstaje przed dziewiątą) idzie oglądać wzornik z kolorami, przed położeniem się spać ogląda wzornik, położywszy się, obok męża usiłującego cośtam czytać na laptopie, domaga się szukania w internecie przykładów zastosowania wzornika w naturze, od wzornika nie ma ważniejszej rzeczy, nosi go wszędzie ze sobą, bo a nóż gdzieś będzie inaczej światło padać, kiedy gdzieś jedziemy samochodem, każe się zatrzymywać, bo ona musi porównać i tak non stop... I tak, jak już pisałem, trzeci dzień już, w zasadzie gdzie by się nie spojrzało, można prędzej czy później zastać żonę na klęczkach przed wzornikiem, ze wzrokiem wbitym w dal i absolutnym brakiem kontaktu ze światem zewnętrznym...

Cóż robić... Pomóc się nie da (w obliczu zagrożenia zabrania wzornika żona warczy i toczy pianę), za robotę się trzeba było brać. Choćby za takie gniazdka zewnętrzne. Dotychczas istniejące jedynie w formie kabli wystających ze styropianu. A ponieważ temat "jak zamocować gniazdko na styropianowej elewacji" na FM pojawia się regularnie i wzbudza spore emocje, pozwoliłem sobie rzecz udokumentować trochę dokładniej. Nie, nie jako przepis na jedynie słuszną metodę, po prostu by pokazać, jak to zrobiłem u nas.

Ano, zasadnicza baza konstrukcji, to poniewierający się na budowie stempel poszalunkowy. Pocięty Teksaską Masakrą na odcinki stosownej długości: grubość styropianu 150mm minus głębokość puszki 63mm. A następnie powiercony wzdłużnie, oraz ewentualnie faza na szczycie otworu do wpuszczenia łba kołka wraz z podkładką:



Taki oto szczyt techniki należy wstawić w wyciętą w styropianie aż do gołej ściany dziurę o średnicy ciut większej, niż puszka. Dziurę warto ciąć tak, żeby przewód szedł po jej brzegu, nie na środku. Potem wiercimy w ścianie dziury pod kołki, wiercimy już przez ten drewniany dystans (oczywiście potrzebne stosownie długie wiertło). Dystans już po zamocowaniu kołkami "szybki montaż" (dałem kołki 16cm):



A na koniec - wiadomo: Pianka PU przez cienką rurkę zastrzyknięta między dystans a styropian (napsikałem tez pianki w dziurę przed wepchnięciem tam tego kołka), dalej znów na piankę wpychamy puszkę i przykręcamy jej denko drewnowkrętami do kołka. Ponieważ tworzywo puszki jest dość wiotkie, podkładki tu  są jak najbardziej wskazane:



I "nie chwalący się", tego gniazdka chyba żaden gniazdkowy dekonstruktor ze ściany nie wyrwie  :smile: 



Drugi temat elektryczny - oświetlenie "nocne" schodów. Rzecz dość popularna, gotowe lampki można kupić niemal wszędzie, mają one jednak dwie istotne wady: cenę i wygląd. Pierwsza wada - cena... cóż. Może 60-80zł za lampkę to nie jest jakoś strrrasznie dużo, kiedy jednak ma się takich lampek do kupienia kilkanaście, a kiedy, jak się okazuje, można takie lampki mieć za mniej więcej 1/4 ich ceny, rzecz zaczyna być interesująca, prawda? Druga wada - wygląd jest rzeczą dyskusyjną. Mi tam się one podobały, w sprawie wystroju wnętrz jednak decydujący głos ma u nas małżonka, a ona zarządziła, że hol ma być rustykalno-prowansalski i żadnych lampek techno ma nie być. A tychże lampek w stylu innym, niż nowoczesny po prostu nie ma.
Znaleźliśmy jednak lampki dokładnie takie, jak trzeba, w dodatku wystrojem idealnie pasujące do już zakupionych kinkietów , produkowane jako oczka do gipskartonów. Pierwszy pomysł: kupujemy takie oczka i zamiast halogenów montujemy do wnętrza LEDy. Drugi pomysł: po co przepłacać za gotowe żarówki LED (od 10zł za badziew straszliwy, do kilkudziesięciu złotych za coś porządnego), jak można kupić worek LEDów typu "flux" (~50groszy za sztukę w hurcie, na jedną żarówkę potrzebne są trzy LEDy) i żarówki wykonać samemu. I tak też zostało to zrobione. Proces powstawania "żarówek" może jeszcze pokażę, póki co: wersje prototypowe w różnych kolorach, żeby wybrać ten najlepszy:



Od góry:
- 3x biały ciepły, który okazał się być zielonkawym,
- 2x biały mniej ciepły (ale nie "zimny", tych nie brałem pod uwagę) plus jedna pomarańczowa
- 1x biały mniej ciepły plus 2x pomarańczowa
- 3 x pomarańczowa

I jak zdecydowaliśmy, docelowo zostaną użyte te pomarańczowe. To ma być nocne oświetlenie ciągów komunikacyjnych (klatka schodowa i oba hole), takie, żeby sobie zębów nie powybijać w czasie nocnej wycieczki do lodówk... khem! do toalety, od tego nie musi być widno, ważniejsze wręcz jest to, żeby nie raziło w oczy, to ma być bżdżące, dyskretne światełko, pomarańczowe LEDy te warunki spełniały chyba najlepiej.

Tym samym, piwniczna rozdzielnia do sterowania oświetleniem wzbogaciła się o kolejny element, jakim jest zasilacz do LEDów, a ja kolejnych siwych włosów od dumania, jaki to człowiek był nieprzewidujący, zastanawiając się kiedyśtam, dawno temu, na diabła mi w tej piwnicy taka wielka rozdzielnia 3x14 modułów i jakie to szczęście, że jednak jej nie wymieniłem na mniejszą.



Te bistabilne F&Fy widoczne na zdjęciu, to prowizorka. Docelowo tam pójdzie mój sterownik, jego projekt pokazywałem dawno temu, tylko czasu, krucabomba, nie ma...

CDN w następnym poście, bo ten już za kobylasty będzie

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I wspominany ciąg dalszy poprzedniego postu:

Dalej o oświetleniu będzie. Tym razem o epopei już całej, na jaką wyrosła nasza rampa świetlna z holu. W poprzednim odcinku było widać, że konstrukcja już ukończona, zaszpachlowana, zaciągnięta gipsem. Teraz, przez ostatni weekend zdołałem to doszlifować, zagruntować i pomalować. I wreszcie przyszedł czas na samą rampę. 

I tu mała retrospekcja. Zastanawiałem się kiedyś i w tym dzienniku i w osobnym wątku na "wymianie doświadczeń", jak zrobić półkę świetlną o przekroju ćwiartki walca. Z gipskartonów typowo robią wszyscy płaskie półki, u nas żona wymyśliła, że ma być inaczej. I rób, człowieku...  :wink: 

Poszukiwania gotowych rozwiązań przyniosły szybki sukces: jest cały system, sama bazowa zabudowa bez systemowych opraw i i finfidluszków nawet dała orientacyjną cenę naszej rampy coś tak między 3 a 4 TYSIĄCE PLN... Zwątpiłem, szukam dalej.
Wyginać po takim małym promieniu gipskarton, nawet ten do gięcia - kłopotliwe. I choć, co prawda, jeden z grupowiczów przysłał mi na priv cały, sążnisty opis, jak to zrobić, było to na tyle skomplikowane, że nie odważyłem się. Wtedy jakoś jednak ktoś, gdzieś rzucił nam pomysł: styropian! 
I to był strzał w dziesiątkę. Szukając producentów różności ze styropianu, przez krótki moment rozważałem użycie styropianowych osłon na rury dużej średnicy, pociętych wzdłuż na ćwiartki walca, kiedy w internecie udało mi się trafić na cudotwórców. Prawdziwych magików, którzy ze styropianu są w stanie na zamówienie zrobić absolutnie wszystko, dowolnego kształtu, pod jednym jedynym warunkiem, że będzie to kształt "ciągniony" (czyli dowolny kształt w przekroju, produkowany w formie sztangi), dosłownie na zasadzie "pan se siądzie, pan se narysuje przekrój, pan nam przyśle, a my go wycenimy i wyprodukujemy w przeciągu doby". Nie podaję nazwy firmy, żeby kryptoreklamy nie uprawiać, bo głupio by mi było potem, jako moderatorowi, swój własny post kasować, ale jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, to pisać na priv, podam namiary, bo naprawdę, w ciągu całej mojej budowlanej przygody, z mało której firmy i jej usług byłem tak zadowolony, jak z tej.

Wracając do tematu, kiedy już się okazało,że można zamówić profil, jaki tylko chcemy, wymagania rzecz jasna poszły w górę, wymysliliśmy sobie nie tylko fikuśną rampę, ale w niej od razu podcięcie na taśmę LED, a nad nią wklęsły "odbłyśnik".
Firma zrobiła, zamówienie przyszło kurierem zapakowane tak, że w trakcie rozpakowywania mnie mało szlag nie trafił. To nie była paczka, to była raczej łamigłówka, jedna z tych, które w sklepach czasem można dostać, typu dwa klocki drewna spięte łańcuszkiem z przetyczką, całość należy rozpiąć nie używając siły, ani narzędzi, a jedynie głowy. Przedstawiciel firmy ostrzegał co prawda, że elementy są zapakowane w ich negatywy, ale nie powiedział, że nalezy to rozumieć dosłownie, że są one cięte z wnętrza styropianowego bloku i że wraz z tym blokiem, w całości przyjdą. Dla przykładu: wklęsłe "odbłyśniki" wraz z opakowaniem:



I samo opakowanie, porozłamywanie w trakcie wyłuskiwania właściwego produktu, wcześniej był to niemal monolit. Widać to zresztą w lewej, nierozpakowanej części na zdjęciu powyżej. Zagadką dla mnie pozostaje, jak jest to cięte.



Elementy wklęsłe po przyklejeniu na suficie:



I sama rampa już po zmontowaniu, przed szpachlowaniem. Reszta zabudowy sufitu jeszcze przed malowaniem, stąd widoczne łaty.



Samo szpachlowanie styropianu jest dla mnie wciąż zagadką. W firmie produkującej te cudeńka zdradzili mi, że sztukatorzy malują styropian przy pomocy pędzla gipsem rozrobionym do konsystencji płynnej, a potem szlifują. Tak też zrobiłem z tymi elementami wklęsłymi, ale coś jest nie tak. Albo ja nie umiem, albo o czymś nie wiem. Gips zrobiony na płynnie zostawiał na styropianie jedynie siwy osad, gips rozrobiony do konsystencji śmietany z kolei robił grube smugi, które tym trudniej się szlifowało (na wklęsłym...). Suma sumarum - właściwą rampę po prostu zaciągnąłem gipsem na bardzo cienko przy pomocy szpachelki. Po wyschnięciu i pomalowaniu jest ok, gładko i biało:



Następny wpis, mam nadzieję, pokaże już, jak toto świeci...  :big grin: 

Ostatnie, drobne już w zasadzie sprawy warte pokazania, to:
- "podest" przy wyjściu na taras. Oczywiście docięty szlifierką "z reki" w gresie, z tego gresu, to ja już, panie, wszystko wytnem  :smile:  W tle - firankozasłonki "tymczasowe".



Zabudowa rury w spiżarni, która również otrzymała wreszcie kolor (jedynie słuszny) na ścianach, a dziś może jeszcze zdołam jej zrobić podłogę. Co do tej zabudowy jeszcze - jako wygłuszenie rury wykorzystałem sobie kawałki styropianowych "negatywów", jakie przyszły wraz z rampą. Negatywy, trochę pianki PU (kurcze, tej pianki, to w tym domu jest już niemal drugie tyle, co betonu...) i szafa gra!  :smile:  Znaczy... nie gra. Milczy!



I sufit nad wejściem do kotłowni. Wspominałem niegdyś, że budowlańcom się nie wstawiło tam nadproża, zignorowawszy projekt zrobili tylko nadproże jako belkę w przejściu w ścianie nośnej, podczas gdy drzwi miały być względem niej cofnięte (choćby po to, by hol nie przypominał nam biurowcowego korytarza z rzędem drzwi, każde malowane z paskiem doklamkowym i tabliczką z godzinami przyjęć). Nie był to problem, framugę wstawiłem cofniętą, a ponad nią będzie dostępny z kotłowni pawlacz. A sufit - dorobi się. Z GK. Tyle tylko, że z uwagi na ten pawlacz jakoś nie miałem odwagi zrobić tam kostrukcji z normalnych profili do GK, wykorzystałem do tego kantówkę 5x5cm, jaka mi została z poszycia dachu.
Oj, łatwiej się z profili konstrukcję rzeźbi, łatwiej. Zwłaszcza, że ta kantówka trochę popaczona już była... Ale wyszło:



Od spodu pójdzie płyta GK, od góry "dno" z OSB, czy płyty meblowej, czy czegośtam, co pod ręką będzie i szlus  :smile: 

J.

----------


## cronin

Jeśli to cię pocieszy to po drugiej stronie Piłsudskiego komary żrą tak samo a nawet bardziej, a pająki powinny być trzymane na łańcuchach i szczepione p-ko wściekliźnie. Wiem bo po weekendowej walce z chaszczami (czy haszczami? sama nie wiem) jest 1 : 0 dla robactwa. Jarku czy możesz mi napisać jak wygląda sprawa z kanalizacją, jej zakładaniem, opłatami? bo rozumiem że wy też nie byliście uwzględnieni w pierwotnym projekcie i się dołączaliście? może być oczywiście na priv. jeśli znajdziesz czas  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Jaka będzie logika załaczania tych ledów?
Pstryczek(pstryczki)? Wyłącznik zmierzchowy? Czy będą zapalone na okrągło?

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - w tej chwili są po prostu włączone non stop. Jak sobie policzyłem, wszystkie docelowe takie punkty świetlne będą pobierać mniej więcej tyle prądu, co ładowarka do komórki, więc nie jest to problem. 
Lada moment jednak dorzucę tam zmierzchówkę i wtedy LEDy będą w dzień się wygaszały. A kiedyśtam, kiedy zacznę wreszcie rzeźbić sterownik do oświetlenia, być może i w nim uwzględnię sterowanie poziomem świecenia tych lampek, tak, żeby w nocy te lampki ledwie bździły, a rozjaśniały się do pełnej jasności wtedy, gdy ktoś po korytarzu/schodach zacznie się kręcić (sterowałyby tym czujki od instalacji alarmowej, są tak ustawione, że akurat wyłapywałyby co trzeba).

@cronin - to paradoksalnie, pająków u nas jak na lekarstwo. Znaczy, owszem, zdarzają się pojedyncze sztuki, ale małe toto jakieś takie, zestrachane, za szafy się chowa, jak nic, komarów się boją...
A co do kanalizacji - rzecz jest cały czas "w toku". Znaczy - wedle ostatnich ustaleń (sprzed dobrych dwóch miesięcy) mamy sobie tą kanalizację sami sfinansować, po czym spróbować ubiegać się o jej refinansowanie. I jeden z moich sąsiadów zajmuje się tą sprawą, usiłując uzyskać z tego coś więcej ponad zapewnienia i gdybania. CO jednak na chwile obecna mu się udało - nie wiem, dość dawno już z nim nie rozmawiałem. 

J.

----------


## cronin

Tak się zastanawiałam czy jest sens uderzać do wodociągów już teraz (żeby nas uwzględnili w planach kanalizacyjnych, bo robią teraz w okolicy), pisałeś coś o zbyt małym przekroju rury do której mielibyście się podłączać i że musielibyście robić przepompownie (bądź coś zastępczo  :smile:  )ale chyba nie ma to sensu i tak trzeba będzie walczyć z nimi przy budowie .

----------


## Jarek.P

@cronin - odpisuję na priv, bo mam kilka pytań, a nie chcę tu snuć tematu pobocznego.

J.

----------


## ktosiek

No to elewacja będzie się robić?? Ceresit.
Jakby co to u mnie jest Kalahari 2 ceresitu.

Ciekawe te profile styropianowe, jak oni to tną.

----------


## Jarek.P

U nas jest celowane w Kalahari 4, ale to tylko jedna z opcji, łeb w łeb prowadzi Florida 4, a za nimi dyszy wprost w plecy jeszcze z fafnaście innych  ...
Tego cięcia styropianu też jestem ciekaw, jutro zadzwonię i spytam  :smile: 

J.

----------


## ktosiek

> U nas jest celowane w Kalahari 4, ale to tylko jedna z opcji, łeb w łeb prowadzi Florida 4, a za nimi dyszy wprost w plecy jeszcze z fafnaście innych  ...
> Tego cięcia styropianu też jestem ciekaw, jutro zadzwonię i spytam 
> 
> J.


 No z tym wzornikiem to jest ciężko. Małe kwadraciki. Dla mnie i tak inaczej wygląda niż w rzeczywistości. Żona twierdzi, że wyszło jak we wzorniku. Ale chodzi o ten wzornik z książki. Ten na ich stronie, przynajmniej na moim monitorze wygląda całkiem inaczej.

----------


## Inż.

Witam Jarku...
Mam pytanie bo chodze koło parapetów drewnianych
i zastanawiam się czy w łazienkach i kuchni dawałeś też drewno?
Jeszcze jedna zagwostka... Robiłeś framugi do drzwi z litego drewna....
Na jakich ścianach... bo wczoraj poznałem smutną prawdę o tym elemencie,
że na ściany o gr. 24cm to wyjdzie mi za framugę więcej niż za drzwi....
Jak to wychodziło u ciebie... ze stolarni...

----------


## Jarek.P

W łazience parterowej parapet jest normalnie zaglazurowany wraz ze ścianą, są gdzieś zdjęcia w moim dzienniku. Łazienki poddaszowe mają połaciówki, więc parapetów niet. Natomiast w kuchni parapet jest już jak najbardziej drewniany, w kuchni może się co najwyżej nań woda nachlapać, jednak nie przewiduję tu raczej wilgotności 100%, więc nie powinno być problemu z drewnem.

Co do framug, to te z litego drewna mam nieregulowane, więc przy grubych ścianach miałem po prostu dodatkowa robotę: samodzielne otynkowanie glifu. Koszt... surowa sosnowa framuga "Kornik" z Castoramy to koszt bodajże jakichś 130zł, do tego może z ćwierć puszki lakierobejcy Bondex, krążek papieru ściernego do szlifierki mimośrodowej i duuużo czasu. Koszt sumaryczny za framugę nie przekraczał chyba 150zł, problemem natomiast okazał się ten czas. Dlatego na parter poszły już framugi z MDFu. Ponieważ takie szerokachne framugi regulowane, jakie potrzebne są na grube ściany obojgu nam się nie podobały, tam gdzie mamy drzwi w ścianie nośnej, poszły/pójdą framugi nieregulowane. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili: 

Jakiś czas temu robiłem tu w dzienniku "kolejno odlicz" wszystkim naszym zwierzątkom. Zastanawiałem się przy tym, co będzie następne. Obstawiałem raczej duże sztuki: dzika, słonia-uciekiniera z zoo i tym podobne no i niestety nie trafiłem. Zamiast dzika mamy szerszenie. Wraz z całym gniazdem, właśnie się do nas wprowadzają...

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Nie dawaj się, gnęb to dziadostwo bez litości

----------


## RAPczyn

Dzwoń po straż ogniową.

Co do uciekinierów z zoo/cyrków. Ładnych parę lat temu na Tarchominie (Białołęka) a to całkiem niedaleko, prysną tygrys - więc... zalecam ostrożność.

----------


## cronin

One wysyłają najpierw pojedyncze sztuki na zwiady, (próbowały u mnie na rekreacyjnej działce się zadomowić), jak tych zwiadowców ukatrupisz (ja pryskałam sprayem i dobijałam drewniakiem  :smile:  ) to reszta może się zniechęcić wrogim  przyjęciem. Mnie się udało.

----------


## Jarek.P

Straż ogniowa grzecznie i uprzejmie poradziła mi spadać na drzewo. Znaczy, pan dyżurny orzekł, że owszem interweniuja, ale tylko w użyteczności publicznej oraz w przypadku bezpośredniego zagrożenia. Gniazdo metr nad oknem pokoju dziecinnego nie jest bezpośrednim zagrożeniem, bowiem, jak miły pan mnie poinformował, okno mogę sobie zamknąć, prawda?

Na wolnym rynku taka usługa kosztuje od 150 do 250zł i niestety, trzeba będzie...

Natomiast nie, to już nie są zwiadowcy. To jest całkiem spore i nieźle się mające gniazdo, jak przez telefon mi żona mówi.

J.

----------


## bajcik

Tych kształtów styropianowych nie wycinają po prostu rozgrzanym drutem oporowym?
Gorzej jeśli cięcie stanowi zamkniętą pętlę nie stykającą się z brzegiem - wtedy musi być jakiś inny sposób

----------


## Jarek.P

Zadzwoniłem do tej firmy od styropianów pochwalić za dobrą realizację (a co, zasłużyli!) i przy okazji się wypytałem. Tak, te kształty wycina drut oporowy. Ale prowadzony wzdłuż całej długości profila, a sterowany jest numerycznie. Przy okazji się dowiedziałem, że produkując sztukaterie na większe zamówienia, sami tez pokrywają je gipsem metodą zanurzeniową, ale tu maszyna na samym rozruchu niszczy ileś metrów bieżących gotowego profila, więc moje zamówienie się nie kwalifikowało, za małe było.

J.

----------


## compi

Na szerszenie czarny Bros czy tam inny producent typu Raid. Ma to spory zasięg, nawet do kilku metrów. Pora najlepiej po zmierzchu, podobno wtedy nie mają pełnej precepcji. I po rozpoczęciu ataku(Twojego) nie przerywać go i walić do wypróżnienia( nie Ciebie) całej puszki. Ostrozność oczywiście jest wskazana.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jakby to napisać... kiedy żona dziś zadzwoniła do mnie do pracy z informacją, że szerszenie u nas gniazdo robią, spodziewałem się... no gniazda właśnie. Mniej więcej wiem, jak takie gniazdo powinno wyglądać. W najśmielszych przypuszczeniach nie podejrzewałem, że to gniazdo, to będzie... GNIAZDO! Takie wymawiane z pogłosem, echem, groźnie brzmiącą muzyką organową przed i złowrogą ciszą zapadającą po:





Dla oddania skali - ma toto średnicę mniej więcej wiadra. A krokwie u nas mają wysokość 18 cm...

@Compi - dzięki za info, o tym czarnym Raidzie już słyszałem, mam jednak wątpliwości co do sposobu użycia: po prostu trzeba z tym orężem w ręku stanąć i wycelowawszy pruć aż do opróżnienia magazynka? A defensywa jakaś? Kurcze, kiedyś dawno temu, gdzieś u moich dziadków poniewierał się płaszcz OP-1, teraz byłby jak znalazł...

I teraz najciekawsze - elewacjusze nasi się zdeklarowali, że sobie z tym sami poradzą. Pytam, jak, a oni na to, że któryś się bardzo ciepło ubierze i po prostu zrobi szybką akcję zgarniania tego gniazda w worek. Nie wiem... twierdzą, że dadzą radę, ale: na rusztowaniu, zgarnąć takie wielkie gniazdo, wcale nie jestem pewien, czy ono będzie takie skore do oderwania się od podłoża... mam poważne wątpliwości. 

Ogólnie, jak małżonka moja dziś stwierdziła, wszystko, co żyje, usiłuje u nas mieszkać. Dzika i słonia jeszcze nie mieliśmy co prawda, ale poza tym - masakra. Zając nam się już własciwie na posesję wprowadził, mieszka pod deskami, pasie się w koniczynie w najlepsze i nawet specjalnie się nie boi:



Z drugiej strony domu kuropatwa regularnie pasie swoje młode, wiewiórka przekupywana orzechami włoskimi też już zamieszkała na stałe. I tylko te komary... Bo szerszenie dla mnie są na tyle ciekawe i bezkonfliktowe, że byłbym skłonny je zostawić, ale żona mi niemalże histerii dostaje, jak tylko zaczynam o tym mówić, więc cóż... eksmisja.

A właśnie, a'propos jeszcze obejścia naszego. Nietkniętego kosiarką (niedoczekanie!) i delikatnie mówiąc... naturalnego:





Jak się właśnie z małżonką dowiedzieliśmy, to, co u nas widać, to absolutnie i bynajmniej nie jest gąszcz chwastów, ostów i pokrzyw po pas, nie jest to "burdel" i zaniedbanie. Absolutnie. To, co widać u nas w obejściu nazywa się: Baczność! OGRÓD BIODYNAMICZNY, Spocznij! I jest to szczyt mody, och i ach i wszyscy obsadzeni tujami posiadacze strzyżonych od linijki trawniczków mogą nam co? Skoczyć nam mogą. Bo nie są kul i trędi. My jesteśmy kul i trędi, o!

I na marginesie zupełnie: podłoga w spiżarni przykuchennej wczoraj się zrobiła "temi rencami":



A cudzymi rencami (nie, nie Wyjątka, on tylko pozuje do zdjęcia) - parapety zewnętrzne:





J.

----------


## compi

Spotkałem się z opinią, że szerszenie tolerują człowieka i na odwrót, ale trzeba to psychicznie ogarnąć i się oswoić. To pewnie jak z pitbulem wychowanym od małego. Potrafi czasem klapnąć szczeną na łydce. Ja raczej bym nie wyrobił pomimo, że swoje ranczo w lesie obrabiam już kilka lat. Kilku zwiadowców ubiłem, pomimo świadomości że nie robię dobrze naturze. Po prostu perspektywa opuchniętej córki, uczulonej na wszelkie wkłucia dziczyzny, przeważyła nad proekoogicznymi zachowaniami. Więc nie pogodziłbym się raczej z takim wiadrem pod dachem i zachował jak talib polujący na niewiernych. A pod domem macie zapewne naturalną łąkę, która jest super rozwiązaniem dla leniuchów ogródkowych.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ta opinia to fakt, łatwy do potwierdzenia w wielu źródłach. Szerszenie człowieka ignorują i nie niepokojone są całkowicie niegroźne,  trzeba tylko uważać, żeby na jakimś nie usiąść, nie nadepnąć itp. Ja byłbym skłonny pokochać. Ale nie będę przecież, krucabomba, wybierał  :wink: 

A co do ogrodu - ostatnią rzeczą, jaką zamierzam robić w swoim ogrodzie jest cotygodniowe zapier... dzielanie za kosiarką. Stąd przed domem mamy posianą trawę z koniczyną (koniczyna trawę dławi i ta nie rośnie tak bujnie, jak zresztą widać na drugim zdjęciu, tym z ostem. Pierwsze zdjęcie to fragment z roślinnością "naturalną", powiedzmy  :wink:  ) i prędzej mi kaktus na środku tej łąki wyrośnie, niż pojawi się tam kosiarka.

J.

----------


## compi

Smaruj twarz brązową pastą, nakładaj te OP1, gogle narciarskie na oczy i idź na przód, wzbudzać respekt wśród sąsiadów, a podziw wśród kobiet i dzieci. Nawet jak ślady na tyłku zostaną to będziesz miał dowód na swój heroizm i poświęcenie. Jednak ci najmądrzejsi do podejrzanie niebezpiecznych zadań wysyłają innych, więc rozumiem decyzję z elewacyjnymi  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze w temacie szerszeni - coś, o czym już słyszałem, ale sam w to nie wierzyłem, bo przecież "każdy wie", że wystarczy użądlenie paru szerszeni, żeby wywołać stan groźny dla życia, że użądlenie szerszenia, to Jezusie Maryjo, pogotowie wzywać. A prawda tymczasem jest prosta: jest to ten trzeci rodzaj prawdy. Za wikipedią (i wieloma innymi źródłami):




> Jad szerszeni europejskich jest porównywalny z jadem pszczół i os, zawiera jednak nieznacznie większą dawkę toksyn. Szerszenie nie są groźniejsze od mniejszych os, a doniesienia o kilku użądleniach zabijających dorosłych ludzi są zazwyczaj nieprawdziwe (jeżeli nie występuje reakcja alergiczna). Użądlenie szerszenia jest boleśniejsze od użądleń pszczół czy os z powodu większego i głębiej penetrującego żądła oraz około 5% zawartości acetylocholiny w jadzie, powodujące silne pieczenie rany. Pszczoły używają jadu do odganiania ssaków nawet tak dużych jak borsuki i niedźwiedzie od zapasów miodu zgromadzonych w ulu, szerszenie używają jadu do polowania na owady, a więc ich jad może być znacznie słabszy, jeden szerszeń potrafi wstrzyknąć mniej niż 0,2 mg jadu za każdym użądleniem. Statystyki wykazują, że dawka śmiertelna jadu szerszeni to od 10[10] do 90 mg[11] jadu na każdy kilogram ciała, a więc potrzeba przeciętnie kilkuset użądleń, aby zabić człowieka, ponieważ jednak tylko około 1/10 roju (liczącego zazwyczaj kilkaset owadów) atakuje i żądli, liczba ta w praktyce zostaje bardzo rzadko osiągnięta. Zazwyczaj szerszenie są mniej agresywne od os i trudniej je sprowokować do ataku. Nie mają naturalnych wrogów i w terenie ignorują człowieka. Nawet przebywanie w pobliżu ich kolonii nie jest niebezpieczne, pod warunkiem, że nie ingeruje się fizycznie w ich gniazdo


Użądlenia przez szerszenia wolałbym mimo wszystko nie testować, choćby z powodu owej acetylocholiny, ale najlepszym dowodem na prawdziwość powyższego niech będą wyżej prezentowane zdjęcia. Nie robiłem ich w płaszczu OP-1, teleobiektywem 1000mm, stałem w oknie, może ze dwa metry od tego gniazda. Ignorowały mnie całkowicie. Pszczoły natomast od ula kiedyś mnie pogoniły z o wiele dalszej odległości, gniazdo os w pełni aktywności z tak bliska natomiast widziałem raz w życiu, dawno temu. Bardzo krótką, chwilę, bowiem zaraz potem byłem zajęty odgrywaniem sceny z Bolka i Lolka. Tej, w której Bolek z Lolkiem bardzo szybko biegną, a zaraz za nimi podąża ciemny, huczący i bzyczący rój uformowany w wymierzoną do ciosu pięść  :wink:  W naszym przypadku rój był mniejszy i w nic nie uformowany, ale pogoniły nas solidnie...

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Te osty koniecznie wykop... taki kolec wbity gdziekolwiek (szczególnie i dzieciaka) potrafi dać się we znaki przez długi czas  :sad: 

Inne chwaściory wyrwij i zasiej łąkę. U mnie trawę opanowały kończynka, mchy firletki, stokrotki i takie tam. Ale z kosiarką czasem latamy  :wink:

----------


## manieq82

A ja dorzucę apropos gniazdek mocowanych na elewacji
Już to kiedyś gdzieś opisywałem. Ja wsadziłem w ciut większą dziurę puszkę i po prostu wypsikałem pianką.
Jak zaczęła wypychać puszke kilka razy musiałem ją docisnąć dzieki czemu pianka jest jakby zbita i twardsza. 
Zaręczam wytrzymałość - dziś szarpałem przedłużaczem (myślałem że zaczepił o kępę trawy) a on sie zwyczajnie skończył  :smile: 
i co - wyrwałem prawie gniazdko z jednej strony tą żabkę - puszka nienaruszona  :smile: 
a unikamy tak popularne i lubiane mostki termiczne  :smile:  choć drewno i tak najlepszym wyjściem ...

a jakbyś sie nudził z chęcią (pewnie nie tylko ja) przeczytam ten opis tworzenia ledów schodowych  :big grin: 

Pozdr

----------


## compi

Co do puszek to stosuje przy moim 15cm styro taki myk. Piana, 6cm styro, piana,  Kwadrat z płyty osb, piana i 6cm styro. Potem otwornica pod puszki i pierwszy z brzegu wkręt do drewna, lub pod oprawki zewnętrzne wkręty 4,5mm/75mm. Trzyma aż miło.

----------


## Jaba

> A ja dorzucę apropos gniazdek mocowanych na elewacji
> 
> Pozdr


Kurde tak czytam i czytam tego Twojego posta  raz i drugi i do trzeciego czytania byłem przekonany , że ty o tym gniazdku piszesz




> J.


Tylko nie widziałem o co chodzi z tą żabką  :big grin:

----------


## cronin

A jaki spadek masz na tych parapetach zewnętrznych? troszkę płasko wyglądają  :smile: 
Nie ryzykowałabym z szerszeniami przy dzieciach, one lubią sie bawić dziwnymi rzeczami (dzieci nie szerszenie  :smile:   )

----------


## Jarek.P

@Manieq - podstawą moich (i innych) żarówek LED są diody. Typu Flux są potrzebne, bo nie świecą punktowo, tylko szeroką wiązką. Jak wspominałem wcześniej, można je kupić za grosze. Ot, choćby źródło moich diod - przy zakupie woreczka 50 sztuk, cena wychodzi 45 groszy za sztukę. Dane sprzedawcy wymaskowałem, ale jak ktoś ciekaw, to znajdzie bez problemu sam.



Trzy takie diody połączone szeregowo wraz z opornikiem 150 omów dają żarówkę "podstawową" z jasnością rzędu 10 kandeli, zestawy te można oczywiście dowolnie zwielokratniać. Do mojego zastosowania jednak takie 10cd to aż za dużo, swoje lampki będę jeszcze ściemniał. 
Połączyć to oczywiście można na pająka i w oprawkę do halogenów wkleić choćby gluegunem, czy tylko wepchnąć w podstawkę do żarówki G10, będzie się trzymać.

Ja jednak tu trochę sobie zaszalałem. Zrobiłem porządny projekt płytki:



Sama płytka powielona razy kilkanaście w trakcie transferu na laminat (urządzenie transferujące home-made, domorośli elektronicy z pewnością wiedzą o co chodzi, pozostałym niech wystarczy wytłumaczenie, że jest to magiczne i wielce skomplikowane urządzenie high-end do produkcji płytek drukowanych  :wink:  obudowa urządzenia w stanie częściowego rozpadu, bo... bo tak.):



Zasadniczy proces tworzenia płytki/płytek. Tu znów mamy zaprzęgnięty do kuwety na kółkach wysokosprawny mieszalnik laboratoryjny (liczne fragmenty programatora z wiekowej pralki Polar PS663BIO plus podstawa z plexi, całość zrobiona ponad 20 lat temu, a cały czas ma się dobrze i działa bezawaryjnie):



Gotowa płytka już po powierceniu i częściowym pocięciu:



i na razie tyle, żarówki już zrobione mam wywiezione na budowę, a z domu piszę teraz i nie mam jak sfotografować produktu finalnego. Ale pokażę go, może nawet jutro wieczorem.

J.

----------


## manieq82

no diody to kumam chodziło mi jak mocujesz a tu widzę full profeszynal, płytki itd

no czekam oblukać finalną wersję  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> A jaki spadek masz na tych parapetach zewnętrznych? troszkę płasko wyglądają 
> Nie ryzykowałabym z szerszeniami przy dzieciach, one lubią sie bawić dziwnymi rzeczami (dzieci nie szerszenie   )


Kurcze, też tak właśnie teraz patrzę na te zdjęcia i faktycznie... Jak wygrzebałem w internecie, spadek parapetu zewn. powinien być 5%, czyli na 20cm powinien być centymetr zwisu. 
Parapety kleili fachowcy, ja je wszystkiego oglądałem dziś przez godzinę, opędzając się przy tym od komarów i nie zwróciłem uwagi. Nic, zwrócę jutro.
Ech, fachowcy, fachowcy...

@manieq - no pobawiłem się, ale tak naprawde sa to trzy LEdy z opornikiem i dolutowanymi po drugiej stronie dwoma ciut grubszymi drucikami służącymi za nózki do podstawki pod halogen G10. Na pająku polutowane i poklejone gluegunem będzie dokładnie tak samo działać  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do parapetów - sprawdziłem dziś, spadek jest żyleta, na 20cm zwis jest "na palec". Mój palec jest bardziej pianistyczny, niż łopaciarski, więc będzie to jakieś 1,5cm, czyli dobre 7%

A co do LEDów - dobra, ciąg dalszy:

Żarówka "LEDówka" w całej okazałości, już zmontowana:



I pod innym kątem, z widocznymi nogami:



Wetknięta w podstawkę, w miejsce halogena (tak, wiem, nieostre):



I sama lampka, na gotowo:



I tyle. Szerszenie mają się dobrze i coś knują. Knucie ma postać knuta wiszącego u dołu gniazda. Nie mam pojęcia co to, ale kłębią się na tym knucie mimo zmroku, a całe gniazdo huczy złowrogo.
No kurcze, żeby nie żona, to bym tam kamerę postawił wraz z jakimś oświetlaczem i transmisję online uruchomił  :wink: 
A elewacja... elewację by się najwyżej na wiosnę zrobiło. Ile by więcej czasu na dumanie nad kolorami było?... 

J.

----------


## compi

Może w Markach kręcą Man In Black III? Bo po opisie knuta to ten film mi się przypomniał.

----------


## cronin

Mnie to przypomina Gwiazdę Śmierci z Gwiezdnych Wojen i Luka Skywalkera wiszącego po przegranym pojedynku na antenie ...

----------


## Inż.

Gniazdo wygląda wypaśnie...
Rzeczywiście jak tego (pozbywanie się) nigdy nie robiłeś, to niech zrobi to ktoś pewniejszy...
Może pomoże rada: do odciecia gniazda użyć długiego noża, szpadla,
a ostatnio widziałem, że tynkarze maja taka płaska "łapatę" do czyszczenia posadzek po robocie... moze sięnada...
Całe gniazdo najlepiej zwalić do wora, zatruć albo zgnieść...
Napewno we dwie osoby łatwiej...
Przed robotę ograniczyc przestrzeń dziłania gniazda i pozbyć się gapów :smile: 

Dodam, że szkoda tak pięknego tworu, bo na zdjeciach wyglada fajnie a w rzeczywistość :smile: 
Może by tak lakierem w sprayu potraktować towarzystwo... i taki lampion został by na pomiątkę :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wygra-a-ałem te wojne.

Bo nie będzie szerszeń pluł nam w twarz.
I dzieci nam... szerszenił, powiedzmy.

A konkretnie - trochę się, kurcze, bałem tego likwidowania gniazda w wykonaniu elewacjuszy. Obawy były wywołane czymś, co dosadnie możnaby określić, jako "o, tu mi kaktus wyrośnie, jak im się to uda, żaden się z rusztowania nie spierdzieli, a szerszenie ich nie zeźrą żywcem." 
"Gaśnica na szerszenie" kupiona w Leroju, nawałnica i ochłodzenie zafundowane przez pogodę, przebranie dla zmylenia przeciwnika za "ziomala" (polarowy dresik, kaptur na głowę) i po problemie. Kiedy odjeżdżaliśmy z budowy, latały ostatnie niedobitki jedynie.
Swoją drogą... instrukcja "gaśnicy" mówi o opryskiwaniu gniazda przez pięć do siedmiu sekund. Niestety, skubańce mają bardzo sprawne siły wczesnego reagowania, dałem radę opryskiwać jedynie 2-3 sekundy, a potem ledwie zdążyłem zamknąć okno, za którym się rozpętał Armageddon istny. Ale potem jeszcze dwie kolejne ofensywy im zrobiłem  :wink: 

Swoją drogą - wspominany wczoraj knut okazał się być zaczątkiem drugiej kondygnacji gniazda - na istniejącym i widocznym na zdjęciu plastrze zaczęły nadbudowywać drugi. Bardzo chętnie bym to gniazdo odciął w całości i zostawił na pamiątkę, nie wiem jednak, co z trucizną, czy ona się jakoś zdegraduje z czasem, albo czy da się ją zneutralizować bez zniszczenia gniazda. No i co z szanownymi zwłokami lokatorów, zwłaszcza czerwi? W mrowisko całość na jakiś czas wsadzić, czy jak?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I z ostatniej chwili - żona mi zdrowieje. Nie, wzornika jeszcze nie oddała, ale już się porusza bez niego, więcej nawet - wie, jakich kolorów nie chce! Tak więc, jest nadzieja....
Oto te niechciane kolory, próbnie położone na śmietniku naszym:



Dachówka to po prostu nasza dachówka, a na dachówce spoczywa próbka sztucznego kamienia, który będzie tworzył dodatki na naszych elewacjach.

J.

----------


## shaman

Cześć Jarku, 
Twój dziennik inspiruje mnie już od dawna, ale dotychczas się tu nie ujawniałem. Są jednak na świecie takie pytania, na które tylko Ty znasz odpowiedź  :smile:  Dlatego muszę Cię trochę pomęczyć. Sprawa jest trochę poza aktualnymi wydarzeniami na Twojej budowie - ale mam nadzieję, że znajdziesz chwilę, żeby o tym napisać. 

Ostatnie dni spędziłem na wertowaniu Twoich wpisów "kabelkowych"..  i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na jedno ważne dla mnie pytanie. A mianowicie: jak dokładnie funkcjonuje podschodowa sterownia oświetlenia? Jakie jest połączenie tej sterowni z rozdzielnią główną? Ze strzępów informacji i własnych domysłów rozumiem, ze w sterowni kończą się wszystkie przewody z opraw oświetleniowych (parter i piętro) i włączników (oprócz tych, które nie są przewidziane do sterowania) oraz pętle dla przyszłego sterowania po RS485..  czy dochodzą też do niej wszystkie linie zasilające oświetlenie z RG? Niby to ma sens ale coś mało przewodów jest na fotkach i stąd moje wątpliwości. 

A z dodatkowych spraw...   jakie masz zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe? Czy przy tylu oddzielnie zabezpieczonych obwodach nie obawiasz się o selektywność? Chodzi mi o sytuację, gdy żaden z poszczególnych obwodów nie będzie obciążony na tyle, żeby wyrzucić jego dedykowane zabezpieczenie, ale łącznie suma tych obciążeń będzie włączać zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe?

PZDR
Michał

----------


## Jarek.P

A witam, witam i już odpowiadam:

Zacznę może od końca. Mój ZE do przydzielonej mocy dobiera bezpieczniki zalicznikowe, przedlicznikowe są po prostu... duże. U mnie są to topikowe 50A  :smile: 

Zalicznikowy zaś mam w warunkach narzucony 25A. Żeby zapewnić selektywność, obwodowe w tym momencie nie mogą być większe, niż 16A, a żeby tą selektywność sobie poprawić (u mnie jest to o tyle istotne, że bezpieczniki zalicznikowe mam w ulicy na płocie sąsiada, 50m od mojego domu, więc mała przebieżka "w razie czego" jest), dałem tam bezpiecznik D25.
A dalej - każdy obwód jest osobny, więc wzajemnie na swoją selektywność nijak nie wpływają. Tych obwodów zresztą u mnie nie ma znów tak strasznie dużo, powiedziałbym , że mam ten podział zrobiony dość zdroworozsądkowo, na muratorze zdarza się oglądać o wiele większe hardcory (każdy pokój z osobnym obwodem gniazdek, osobnym światła itp.). Łączna suma obciążeń - tutaj od tego jest przydział mocy. Mam typowe 13kW i to mi wystarczy. Nie wyobrażam sobie szczerze mówiąc sytuacji, w której brałbym z sieci taką moc naraz. 

Teraz oświetlenie - nie wszystko jest u mnie realizowane przez jakieś magiczne sterowniki. Przyjąłem sobie, że wszystkie "proste" punkty oświetleniowe, typu łazienka, spiżarnia, pokoje dziecinne itp., gdzie włączanie światła da się zrealizować jednym przyciskiem, najwyżej dwoma (w układzie schodowym) i nie ma żadnych powodów, żeby to sterować jakoś bardziej wymyślnie, zrobiłem w sposób całkowicie klasyczny. Natomiast salon, kuchnię (połączoną z salonem), oba hole z klatką schodową, naszą sypialnię oraz oświetlenie zewnętrzne + garaż - o, to są właśnie te strefy, gdzie sterowanie oświetleniem jest troszeczkę bardziej przybajerzone. 
Rozdzielnie oświetleniowa, którą od czasu do czasu pokazuję, to tylko i wyłącznie sterowanie oświetleniem kuchnia+salon oraz hole plus schody. Podobna, ale o wiele mniejsza rozdzielnia od sterowania oświetleniem sypialni będzie na strychu (póki co jest tam sama pucha), a oświetlenie zewnętrzne i garaż będzie sterowane z rozdzielni głównej.

Zamotane to wszystko, więc może jeszcze raz, tym razem od strony zasilania: rozdzielnia główna zawiera bezpieczniki obwodowe. Wszystkie. Wszystkie obwody (z jednym małym wyjątkiem: obwodem "gwarantowanym" zza UPSa, który będzie miał swój bezpiecznik w serwerowni) mają tam swoje bezpieczniki. Z tej rozdzielni wychodzą również dwa przewody (zabezpieczone stosownymi bezpiecznikami) do podrozdzielni w piwnicy, w tej podrozdzielni jednak nie ma już bezpieczników (jedyny wyjątek, to bezpiecznik zasilacza 12V), a same przekaźniki sterowania oświetleniem. Kolejny przewód zasilający idzie sobie z rozdzielni głównej na strych do podrozdzielni oświetlenia sypialni, gdzie również znajdzie się kilka przekaźników bistabilnych. A w resztkach wolnych miejsc w rozdzielni głównej upchnę przekaźniki oświetlenia zewn. plus garaż.

I tyle z planów na teraz. Na "jutro" przewiduję zastąpienie przekaźników bistabilnych sterownikiem własnej roboty, o którym niegdyś pisałem, a dzięki któremu zrealizuję trochę bardziej ciekawe sterowanie oświetleniem (możliwość zapalania/gaszenia świateł pilotem RTV, gaszenie jednym przyciskiem wszystkich świateł strefy itp.). A na "pojutrze" mam wrzucone pod tynk coś koło 200m przewodu YTDY pod magistralę RS485, dzięki której będzie można już sterować wszystkimi punktami świetlnymi, choćby zdalnie spoza domu (po co? A choćby po to, żeby się nie zastanawiać w drodze na wakacje, czy się aby na pewno zgasiło światło w kiblu - tu zakładam optymistycznie, że kiedyś jeszcze doczekam wakacji innych, niż w spodenkach roboczych i ze szpachelką w garści). Magistrala przelatuje sobie kolejno przez wszystkie puszki wyłączników oświetlenia i jeszcze przez kilka newralgicznych miejsc domu, a zaczyna się i kończy w serwerowni, tam bowiem będzie do niej dobudowana infrastruktura.

J.

----------


## shaman

> Rozdzielnie oświetleniowa, którą od czasu do czasu pokazuję, to tylko i wyłącznie sterowanie oświetleniem kuchnia+salon oraz hole plus schody. Podobna, ale o wiele mniejsza rozdzielnia od sterowania oświetleniem sypialni będzie na strychu (póki co jest tam sama pucha), a oświetlenie zewnętrzne i garaż będzie sterowane z rozdzielni głównej.


Tak tak.. to wszystko wiem, starałem się czytać uważnie i te informacje już mi się wchłonęły w synapsy  :smile:  Pytałem bardziej o to co łączy sterownię oświetlenia z rozdzielnią główną.. bo tego własnie nie mogłem się doczytać. Widocznie jest to tak oczywista oczywistość, że moje pytania zahaczają o niedorzeczność  :smile: 




> Kolejny przewód zasilający idzie sobie z rozdzielni głównej na strych do podrozdzielni oświetlenia sypialni, gdzie również znajdzie się kilka przekaźników bistabilnych. A w resztkach wolnych miejsc w rozdzielni głównej upchnę przekaźniki oświetlenia zewn. plus garaż.


O! I chyba to jest właśnie odpowiedź. Czyli do sterowni oświetlenia sypialni biegnie przewód zasilający od bezpiecznika zamontowanego w RG na pozycji B2 (rozpiska: strona 29 dziennika  :smile: ) i tam też napotyka zakończenia przewodów oświetleniowych sypialni i zakończenia pstryczków elektryczków. Na razie pstryczki wyzwalają przerzutniki a "jutro" będą generować stany wejściowe dla blackboxa, który w procesie "kontrolowanego miszungu" da odpowiednie stany na wyjściach i wysteruje konkretne wyjścia fazowe. Tak to zrozumiałem. 




> Magistrala przelatuje sobie kolejno przez wszystkie puszki wyłączników oświetlenia i jeszcze przez kilka newralgicznych miejsc domu, a zaczyna się i kończy w serwerowni, tam bowiem będzie do niej dobudowana infrastruktura.


Pętle skrętki "magistralowej" kończą się w serwerowni? hmm..  to co to za skrętki widoczne na fotkach sterowni oświetlenia parteru?

Krucabomba...  jesteś pewien, że "pojutrze" będziesz dokładnie pamiętał co i jak, który przewód którędy biegnie i jakie miałeś wobec niego plany?  :smile:  Coś mi się wydaje, że same fotki nie wystarczą. Prosi się dokładna dokumentacja powykonawcza  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

W serwerowni skrętki, powiadasz... Hmmm... Może pokażę, jak to wygląda z drugiej strony. Oto przeciętny zestaw puszek do wyłączników oświetlenia (w tym konkretnym przypadku są to wyłączniki przy wejściu do sypialni):



Jak widać, mamy tu trzy rodzaje przewodów:
- normalne Dy (rozerżnięty YDy) są "na teraz". Nimi podłączam wejścia przekaźników bistabilnych, czy w przypadku "zwyczajnego" oświetlenia - normalnie do nich walę wyłącznik.
- Cienka biała pętla to magistrala pod RS485. Pisałem o niej, nie będę się powtarzał, to jest właśnie to. Ona również przechodzi przez rozdzielnie oświetleniowe, niemniej zaczyna się w serwerowni. Sterować tą szyną będzie komputer, normalny pecet, nie chcę się (przynajmniej póki co) bawić w żadne przemysłowe sterowniki.
- i przewód małosygnałowy (to nie jest skrętka, to sześcioparowy YTKSY). Dołożony jest do paru miejsc, takich, z których może być potrzeba sterowania czymś więcej, ewentualnie wyciągnięcia z takiego miejsca jakiegoś domofonu, czy konsoli alarmu. Krótko mówiąc, jest to przewód "na wsiakij słuczaj". W podrozdzielni zakończą się one na łączówkach Krone i po prostu sobie będą. Być może nigdy się nie przydadzą, ale jakbym ich nie zrobił, to potrzebne byłyby zapewne już zaraz po zatynkowaniu ścian i wtedy bym mógł już sobie tylko pluć w brodę. 

Jeśli uważnie obejrzysz zdjęcia tej podrozdzielni spod schodów, znajdziesz tam też dwa przewody "korespondencyjne": YDY4x1,5 do rozdzielni głównej i małosygnałowy (znów 6x2x0,5) do serwerowni - wszystko również pod ewentualne rozbudowy i modyfikacje. Oraz cieniutki peszel przechodzący przez ścianę do salonu, gdzie będzie wystawał "za szafą", a posłuży do przeciągnięcia tam "oczka" od sterowania oświetleniem z pilota.

A czy "pojutrze" będę pamiętał, co do czego i dlaczego? Tak. Po pierwsze każdy przewód jest dokładnie opisany na końcach pisakiem, jeśli się rozdziela na żyły, to na istotne żyły nakładam opisówki i tego dość mocno pilnuję. A niezależnie od tego, w czasie robót na bieżąco jest tworzona dokumentacja powykonawcza. Ot, choćby dokumentacja podrozdzielni spod schodów, proszę bardzo:



 :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Siedzimy z żoną i przychówkiem cały tydzień na budowie, albowiem wakacje mam. Taak, proszę wycieczki tydzień urlopu, baczność! WYPOCZYNKOWEGO, Spocznij! dostałem... 

Ale żeby nie zanudzać opowieściami, jak to się opalam z piwkiem w garści na leżaku, podziwiając w błogim nieróbstwie zachody słońca i tak dalej, może przejdę od razu do bieżących efektów owego błogiego nieróbstwa.
Do instalacji jeszcze wracając - tak mnie podkręciła niedawna rozmowa z kolegą Shamanem n/t podrozdzielni oświetleniowych, że postanowiłem machnąć ostatnią, brakującą i tymczasem spełnić wreszcie marzenie mojej małżonki - żeby mogła wreszcie uruchomić oświetlenie w sypialni. Zrobiłem. Tak, o tyle o ile, żeby tylko się dało podstawowe źródła światła odpalić:



I tak, nie będę po raz pincetny przypominał, że to tymczasowe, że docelowo sterownik i tak dalej.
A owe źródła światła - lampę w wykuszu już kiedyś pokazywałem, teraz pora na oświetlenie zasadniczej części sypialni:



I żeby klimatu dworcowego dopełnić - dworcowy zegar:



O tym zegarze już kiedyś pisałem, był on planowany do powieszenia pod widoczną na zdjęciu belką. Niestety, fabryczne mocowanie zegara jest takie, że nijak się nie da, a małżonka słyszeć nie chciała o obcięciu tego wspornika, suma sumarum więc - jest tak, jak na załączonym obrazku.
Sama sypialnia zaś - panelizowała się:



Skończyłem też pudło wsporcze do grzejnika. Tak to wygląda w stanie docelowym (uważni dopatrzą się doszpachlowanych i niedomalowanych jeszcze narożników):



Z ciekawostek jeszcze - bliska skończenia zabudowa rury kanalizacyjnej w spiżarni, która w międzyczasie się pomalowała, zagresowała na podłodze i zacokołowała. Zaciąganie gipskartonów idzie mi coraz lepiej i jak dziś stwierdziłem, jeszcze ze dwa sufity i może z jedna ślepa ściana i będę już fachura  :wink: 



Żona natomiast postawiła sobie za punkt honoru doprowadzić schody do stanu... no może nie docelowego, bo ani okładzin, ani balustrad, ale choć nadlewki i resztki tynku z nich wreszcie pousuwać. I pracuje dzielnie, mesłem i młotkiem, o młotowiertarce nie chcąc słyszeć, efekty jednak ma znakomite:



I najważniejsza sprawa, zostawiona na koniec:elewacje. Wreszcie. Dom nasz, dla nas przynajmniej jest bardzo ładny, niemniej dotychczasowy kolor elewacji, typowy dla budujących odcień "Smutno mi Boże" trochę nam się przejadł. Póki co, nadal go oglądamy, struktura docelowa jednak już dziś przyjechała, panowie od struktury siedzą natomiast u nas od zeszłego tygodnia i robią przygotowania. A Wyjątek, na krok ich nie odstępuje, gęba mu się nie zamyka, stoi przy ich od rana do popołudnia i nawija non stop. Panowie, delikatnie przeze mnie podpytywani na okoliczność, czy aby im dziecko nie przeszkadza, odpowiadali mi, że nie, broń Boże, że jak gada, to komary odstrasza i że w sumie,to on nie gada non stop, że czasem robi krótkie przerwy.
Być może jednak elewacjusze znaleźli sposób na uciszenie Wyjątka na dłużej. A być może Wyjątek sam taki łakomy, nie wiem. W każdym razie, żona zaniepokojona faktem, że Wyjątka ani nie widać, ani co dziwniejsze nie słychać od jakiegoś czasu, poszła go szukać. I znalazła dzieciątko siedzące w swoim namiocie i zajadające cichcem w najlepsze wielki kawał  obsuszanej kiełbasy.
- A co ty jesz? - zakrzyknęła zszokowana,
- kiełbasę - logiczne odpowiedzi na zadawane pytania, to Wyjątka specjalność.
- A skąd ją masz? - żona cały czas w szoku,
- od panów - z rozbrajającą szczerością odparł.
- Cooo???? Zeżarłeś im kiełbasę????
- Ale oni mi pozwolili!
- Pytałeś?
- No tak, pytałem - odparło dziecko z całkowitym spokojem, dalej konsumując w najlepsze.

Elewacjusze pytani na tą okoliczność jedynie się śmieli i mówili, że niech mu na zdrowie idzie, a oni najwyżej się do naszej lodówki podłączą. Znając Wyjątka, on zapewne pytał, już z tą kiełbasą w brudnej (a raczej CZARRRRNEJ) łapie, tuż przy równie brudnej buzi. To co mieli powiedzieć? "Nie, to nasze śniadanie, odłóż to synku na miejsce, otrzep tylko z piachu"?
Ale równie prawdopodobne jest to, że sami mu dali, ostatkiem silnej woli powstrzymując się przed popełnieniem morderstwa i wykorzystując kiełbasę w roli knebla...

A co do samych przygotowań. Parapety się robią, zdjęcia nie mam co prawda, ale parapety jak parapety. Kominy za to! Wreszcie!





I na koniec - gniazdo pamiętnych szerszeni. Martwe. Knut widoczny.



Chcę je wyciąć w całości i zachować. Trucizny tylko trochę się obawiam, muszę sprawdzić, czy ona wietrzeje bądź się jakoś degeneruje. No i ewentualne zwłoki wewnątrz. Czerwie zdaje się były(by) w tych dziurach, widać, że nie ma. Ale królowa? Czy może coś innego, głębiej? Zna się ktoś na tym? Podpowie?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I po urlopie. Wypoczynkowym. W życiu chyba tak wypoczęty nie byłem...

Ale efekty przynajmniej są. Różnorakie. O efektach za moment, póki co ponarzekam sobie tutaj na własne dziecko. A niech gówniarz poczyta sobie za parę lat (bo dziennik niniejszy awansował już dawno do roli Kroniki Rodzinnej, głównie za sprawą absolutnego braku jakichkolwiek innych przejawów życia rodzinnego, niż "a ostatnio na budowie to..."), ile problemów sprawiał. 
Z jednej strony ja mu się nie dziwię. Czterolatek bez towarzystwa do zabawy, mama się od niego opędza jak może, tata odzywa się do dziecka właściwie tylko trzema zwrotami: "zostaw to!", "nie dotykaj tego!" i "idź stąd!", to dziecko kota z nudów dostaje i robi co może...
Ale z drugiej strony:
1) mieszali panowie elewacyjni klej mieszadłem na wiertarce. W kubełku, dodając wody. Smarowali potem tym klejem parapety. Spodobało się Wyjątkowi, więc też mieszał. W kubełku, dolewając wody, zamiast kleju używając jakiegoś czarnego błota, a w roli mieszarki - swojej zabawkowej wkrętarki. Następnie tak otrzymanym klejem również smarował każdą płaszczyznę w zasięgu ręki (schodek przy tarasie, leżący na tarasie nowokupiony styropian i pewnie jeszcze parę innych miejsc, które dopiero odkryjemy). A potem z tymi czarnymi, umazanymi po łokcie łapami, przemaszerował przez pół domu, opierając się co i rusz o nowopomalowane ściany.

2) Doczyściła żona gres w holu na parterze z pozostałości po gipskartonach na suficie. Gres z gatunku wrednych, nie gładki, tylko z piaskową ostrą fakturą, tarła to na kolanach szczotką, klnąc przy tym na czym świat stoi na tego złego wykonawcę, co robiąc rampę na suficie nie osłonił wystarczająco podłogi, niedobry taki. W związku z tym, kiedy wczoraj przechodząc przez hol, zobaczyłem porozsypywany na podłodze gips, w pierwszej chwili wpadłem sobie w panikę, Jezus Maria, brałem gips 15 minut temu, musiało mi się rozsypać, żona mi głowę urwie! Ale potem przyszły wątpliwości - owszem, mam już swoje lata, ale do Parkinsona jeszcze daleko, łapy mi się nie trzęsą, nadal więcej jestem w stanie wypić, niż rozlać, a tego gipsu jakoś dużo i ścieżka usypana z niego gdzieś prowadzi, gdzie nic nie robiłem. Poszedłem więc tą ścieżką. Na końcu odkrywając Wyjątka mieszającego w najlepsze w kubełku gips z wodą, piachem, błotem i nie wiem, czym jeszcze, bo wszystko wylądowało w worze na śmieci, wraz ze wspominaną wcześniej wkrętarką wyrzuconą w ramach kary. 
BTW - chodziło potem za mną dziecię i rzewnymi łzami płacząc wygłaszało płomienne epopeje, cytuję z pamięci przykład, bo tego było dużo:
- ale Tato, jak tak można dzieckowi wkrętarkę wyrzucić, jak się dziecko chce nauczyć fugę mieszać, to czym ma to robić? Czy ty od razu potrafiłeś mieszać?

Gdzieśtam w holu na piętrze, jakiś przenoszony ciężar uszkodził tynk na ścianie. Podkułem, wyrównałem i zostawiłem do przeschnięcia, planując to potem przeszlifować i dopieścić. Pół godziny później, przechodząc obok tego miejsca zobaczyłem na środku łaty odcisk palca:



Zdjęcie nie oddaje skali, ale jest to palec. Mały, dziecięcy. I zostanie tak, jako memento. Zastanawiam się jeszcze, czy przy tym jakoś daty nie wyrzeźbić.

3) o fugach glazurniczych zaczerpywanych garścią z worków i rozsypywanych gdzie się da już pisałem. O tym, że poszukiwanie jakiegokolwiek narzędzia czy materiału, czy czegokolwiek najlepiej zacząć od spytania Wyjątka, czy brał, też już pisałem. Najlepiej od razu też dopytać, co z tym robił i w którym miejscu, po co się dwa razy denerwować, jak można raz a dobrze...

4) Wie ktoś, czy plastelinę rozsmarowaną na ścianie wystarczy zamalować, czy najpierw lepiej zmyć benzyną? (a wynalazcę plasteliny to bym najchętniej tam za kudły ściągnął i tymi kudłami tą ścianę pucował! Na temat Dziadka, który wnuczkowi tą plastelinę kupił nic nie napiszę, bo to mój ojciec w końcu...)

Echhh... na domiar złego rośnie już nowe pokolenie. Póki co nadal niechodzące, ale tak POTWORNIE ciekawskie i tak cwane i tak sprawne fizycznie, że nie wiem, co to będzie, jak podrośnie. Przewiduję nieustający koszmar.



Zdjęcie nie jest pozowane, był to krótki moment uchwycony między Najszczęśliwszą Chwilą Niemowlęcia Po Ucieczce Z Kojca a dokonaną zaraz potem Pacyfikacją.
Dodatkowo, skubańca teraz nawet na moment nie można spuścić z oka, bowiem dziecko się nauczyło wychodzić z więzów i szelek wszelakich, robi to piorunem, a widok dziecka stojącego na nogach na blacie stolika do karmienia nie należy do tych upragnionych. Typowe wózkowe pasy pięciopunktowe zajmują mu może z 20 sekund, zebranie ich na ciaśniej dodatkowym karabinkiem przedłuża ten czas o pojedyncze sekundy, pasa biodrowego montowanego w stolikach do karmienia nawet nie zauważa, a z szelek takich zakładanych na ramiona i spinanych na plecach, czyli czegoś, co miało być remedium i dawać 100% pewności, że się nie uwolni, też nam się nauczył wyzwalać, normalnie Houdini nowy rośnie. Rozpatrywałem już pomysły owijania go folią streczową, od szyi do stóp i sadzania takiego kabana na styropianie, ale żona protestuje, nie wiem, czemu... Jak nic, boi się, że dziecię też da radę.


Ale zostawmy rodzinę, budowa czeka. Na budowie - właśnie robi się elewacja. Dziś zaczęli nakładanie struktury (kolor - oczywiście zły! Żona - zła!). Równolegle mają być klejone opaski ze sztucznego kamienia nad niektórymi oknami i podcieniami, więc małżonka cały wczorajszy dzień układała owe opaski, dobierając kamienie:



Kominy już skończone, czekają jedynie na zaimpregnowanie:



A przy okazji, korzystając z konstrukcji wzniesionej przez elewacjuszy, pozwiedzałem sobie własny dach, gospodarskim okiem oglądając go z bliska, a przy okazji utrwalając różne jego szczegóły. Oraz panoramy:

Nasz las. Wraz ze składem desek poszalunkowych (plany co do nich mam rozliczne, aż nie wiem, czy ich nie braknie). W głębi, za płotem, dalszy ciąg lasu, stanowiący prywatną własność, formalnie grunt budowlany - praktycznie: nieużytek z powodu absolutnego braku możliwości dojazdu i dociągnięcia mediów (wokół grunty prywatne oraz coś, co wg planów gminnych będzie kieeeedyśtam ulicą, ale pod tą ulicę nie są nawet wykupione grunty i nic nie wskazuje na to, żeby ktokolwiek miał się tym zajmować w najbliższym czasie. Działki wokół mają dojazdy z innych stron, a ta plomba została). Las ewidentnie czeka na nas, dokupimy go sobie zaraz po wygraniu w totka, otrzymaniu spadku po Cioci z Ameryki, ewentualnie, jak któryś z tych regularnie do mnie trafiających maili z informacją o wygranym 1 mld USD, albo o umierającej emerytce z Kanady, która chce rozdać swój Wielki Majątek Braciom w Wierze i prosi o niezwłoczny kontakt, się sprawdzi. Oto i ów las:





Widok na komin kotłowni, w głębi - sąsiad z działką zagospodarowaną "na cacy". Łapa na pierwszym planie - moja własna, a pod nią - szczyt dachu, na którym wg pierwotnych planów miał być wiatrowskaz z kogutem. Plany niestety runęły, ponieważ nie ma żadnej sensownej możliwości zamontowania takiego koguta w takim miejscu. A szkoda...



I front działki. Wraz ze śmietnikiem, póki co pokrytym próbkami tynku na elewację, a z tej perspektywy przynajmniej wyglądającym, jak coś małego i delikatnego, a nie jak bunkier pepanc stojący przed domem. Docelowo śmietnik jest do porośnięcia jakimś pnącym zielskiem i/lub obklejenia sztucznym kamieniem.



I czwarta strona świata - koniec lasu i widok na łąkę. W głębi - stolyca.Widoczna w oddali linia zabudowy jest mniej więcej granicą Wawy.



Ale wróćmy z tego dworu, bo komary źrą i wejdźmy do środka. Tam, zapanelowało się ostatnie panelowe pomieszczenie na poddaszu. Bez podłogi jest tam jeszcze tylko hol (ale to już lada chwila) i łazienki (te jeszcze poczekają). Tym ostatnim pomieszczeniem był pokój gościnny i dwie rzeczy chciałem tu pokazać. Po pierwsze folia przekładkowa pod panele - chyba takiej nie ma nikt  :smile: 



Nie, nie zwariowałem i nie mam za dużo kasy do wydania. Po prostu folia paroizolacyjna mi się skończyła, a tej podłogówkowej zostało mi się z robienia podłogówki jeszcze ponad pół rolki. Wykorzystałem więc. Efekt blików świetlnych na ścianie był tak cudny, że zastanawiałem się przez moment nad zostawieniem takiej podłogi jako docelowej  :smile: 

Druga sprawa - styk paneli z drzwiami balkonowymi. Listwa krańcowa przyklejona na sztywno do drzwi balkonowych (trwale elastycznym klejem silikonowym), panele zaś, żeby coś je dociskało do góry listwy i żeby z czasem, jak podkład siądzie, szpara się nie tworzyła - dociskane do listwy przekładką z... z instrukcji montażu paneli Classen  :smile: 



I stan końcowy, już zalistwowany. W gniazdku - Niezbędnik Domu w Lesie, bez którego egzystencja tutaj jest niestety niemożliwa. Pod grzejnikiem - łata z gipsu. "Potem się zamaluje" (i tak już czwarty miesiąc)...



W naszej sypialni też poszedłem za ciosem i na wzniesionej mozolnie konstrukcji powiesiłem grzejnik. Wisi, gipskarton też nie popękał nigdzie, całość wygląda (póki co przynajmniej) na stabilną:



Z drobiazgów jeszcze - podobnie, jak w wejściu do kotłowni na dole, tak i w wejściu do łazienki na górze nadproża drzwi murarze wstawili nie tam, gdzie powinni. W rezultacie - będziemy mieli pawlacze. Na górze zrobiłem ten sufit z gipskartonu na klasycznym metalowym stelażu (na dole robiłem to z drewna i nie mam dobrych wspomnień), nieskromnie sobie napiszę, że wprawę z gipskartonami mam już naprawdę coraz większą. Na zdjęciach - stan zaraz po zaciągnięciu finiszem:





Kolejny drobiazg - wentylacja spiżarni. Z komina wychodzą nam w kuchni dwie dziury obok siebie: jedna ma być do okapu, druga po przedłużeniu miała załatwić spiżarnię. Dziury te na górze wychodzą na przeciwległe strony komina, wskutek czego, jak testowałem świeczką, zawszem jak jeden kanał ciągnie, tak drugi dmucha. Albo na odwrót. Cóż, teraz im będzie trudniej:



Pajęczyna widoczna na zdjęciu - cóż... żyjemy w zgodzie z naturą  :wink: 

I ostatni drobiazg - ostatnia z podrozdzielni. Tym razem serwerowniowa, "dzieląca" zasilanie serwerowni, oraz "gwarantowane" zza UPSa. Za panelem - tymczasowy skład przydasi, docelowo będą tam stały  akumulatory do UPSa.



I tyle. Zdaje się, że będzie to najdłuższy wpis w historii tego dziennika.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

YES, YES, YES - że sobie tak klasyka zacytuję  :wink: 

Mamy już pół elewacji! Alleluja!

Ściana południowa, "tarasowa", a jako dodatek do zdjęcia - Wyjątek w praktycznym nakryciu głowy, aktualnie zdejmowanym chyba tylko do spania.



I ściana wschodnia. Wraz z oknami od garażu:



Oczywiście w kilka minut po naciągnięciu struktury na jedną ze ścian, co się na świeżej strukturze pojawiło? Ano "łapka". Taka akurat rozmiaru na 4,5 roku...  :bash: 

Reszta struktury - planowana jest na dziś. Ale nie wiem, kurcze. Prognozy pogody co prawda zapowiadają opady dopiero na jutro, ale... ja tam mam lepszą pogodynkę, lokalną - na ulicy niedaleko mnie tworzy się ogromne rozlewisko, takie o rozmiarach stawu hodowlanego średniej wielkości. Rozlewisko się tworzy za każdym razem, jak solidniej popada. A ponieważ czyni ono ulicę całkowicie nieprzejezdną (terenówki dają radę, służbowym Fokusem "w dieslu" też przejechałem, ale już bulgocąc rurą wydechową zanurzoną w wodzie - bardzo ciekawy odgłos, swoją drogą, prywatnym nie ryzykuję), kilka dni od jego utworzenia, gmina wysyła tam ekipę z pompami. Jak dotąd, ze stuprocentową pewnością, tego samego dnia, którego rozlewisko odpompują, spada kolejna ulewa. Do tej pory nie było żadnego wyjątku od tej reguły, więc jest ona wiarygodna. 
No i niestety, dziś jadąc do pracy, widziałem, że pompują. I niebo faktycznie jakieś takie zaciągnięte....



Po pracy wczoraj, korzystając z rusztowań elewacjuszy, doposażyłem jętkę w lukarnie w praktyczny grzebyczek dla ptaszków. Za późno tylko wpadłem niestety na pomysł wzięcia szlifierki i naostrzenia drutów grzebyczka, bo tępe takie jakieś...  :wink: 



I na koniec jeszcze zabudowa rury w spiżarni. Już ze statusem finito i jednym tylko "ale" - drzwiczki do rewizji trzeba wkleić. Do pełnego "oddania" tego pomieszczenia brak jedynie parapetu i kratki wentylacyjnej.



J.

----------


## cronin

O rany nie przesadzasz trochę z tymi kolcami na ptaki? Ja rozumiem że nie chcesz mieć "upiększonego" domu w nowej elewacyjnej odsłonie, ale trupy nadziane na kolce też go nie upiększą. Przyczep chociaż do kolców jakieś wstążeczki albo paski folii odblaskowej, to ptaki będą je widzieć i nie będą siadać, tych gołych kolców nie zauważą dopóki za późno już nie będzie. Po pewnym czasie nauczą się że tam się nie siada i będziesz mógł "ozdoby" zdjąć.

----------


## Jarek.P

Spokojnie, mnie się może i czarny humor momentami trzyma, ale ja nie sadysta  :smile: 

Te kolce - one są tępe i dość wiotkie, mają właśnie uniemożliwić siadanie ptaków, o nadzianiu się na nie nie ma mowy. 
Zresztą, takie "jeże" są dość popularnym rozwiązaniem, z tego co słyszę i widzę u innych, sprawdza się to. Nic się na nie nie nadziewa, a siadać - też nie siada.

J.

----------


## prezes413

Panie Jarku co to są za rynny co Pan ma? oraz jakiej średnicy są te okna okrąłe oraz jakiej firmy

----------


## Jarek.P

Rynny to PVC firmy Galeco, kolor nazywa się "miedź"

A okna to Gebauer, były robione na średnicę otworu w murze 64cm.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i mamy elewację. Całą, skończoną. Na sto pro... yyy... khem... no tak... czy cokolwiek, kiedykolwiek na naszej budowie zostało odfajkowane, jako skończone tak w stu procentach i basta? Agdzieetam! Zawsze jest jakieś "ale", zawsze cośtam się zrobi później. I z elewacją jest tak samo. Na szczęscie jednak, to, co najładniejsze już jest i można podziwiać. O, proszę:



I tu od razu parę słów wyjaśnienia. Nasz dom lubi kolor żółty. Nasz dom postanowił być żółty i robi, co może, żeby żółtym być. Dowolny kolor, dowolnie wyglądający na wzorniku, położony na ściany naszego domu zaczyna być kolorem żółtym. A jeśli nawet nie może, to przynajmniej jak żółty wygląda na zdjęciu. I tu właśnie mamy taką sytuację. Ten kolor, to Ceresitowa "Florida 4" i ona jest taka raczej brzoskwiniowa, żółta absolutnie nie.

A co to jest to, czego brakuje do 100% ukończenia elewacji? Ano odrobinki sztucznego kamienia. Ot ździebeczka, tak, żeby cokół wokół domu oblecieć, przypory nim obłożyć, podcień przy drzwiach wejściowych, wykusz i jeszcze kawałek ściany pod balkonem od strony tarasu. Drobiazg. Wygramy w totka, to się zrobi...

Kolor elewacji trochę lepiej oddaje drugie zdjęcie:



Nad garażem można wypatrzeć zamontowane już lampy oświetlające podjazd do garażu. Będą się zapalać "na życzenie" (włączniki w wiatrołapie, garażu i w kuchni, przy oknie) i automatycznie wraz z bramą garażową oraz wjazdową.
Jest też lampa nad drzwiami wejściowymi, ukryta w podcieniu nad nimi, ta z kolei jest uruchamiana zmierzchówką i ma świecić się całą noc. Obecnie jest tam żarówka energooszczędna 5W (najmniejsza, jaką znalazłem) i jest jeszcze za jasna, dam tam chyba LEDa.
Idąc za ciosem zamontowałem też lampy na tarasie:



Sterowanie - oczywiście na bistabilnych. Niektóre z opcją czasową, niektóre tylko włącz-wyłącz. W komplecie z oświetleniem zewnętrznym zrobiłem też i oświetlenie garażu. Wewnętrzne jakby nie patrzeć, ale z racji sterowania, wchodzące w skład obwodu "oświetlenie zewnętrzne", sterowane też będzie zarówno ręcznie przyciskami na ścianie, jak i automatycznie wraz z bramą garażu, a może i czujka alarmu mi je będzie włączać, po prostu, jak ktoś wejdzie do garażu. Póki co jest to tylko świetlówa, potem dojdą jeszcze dwa boczne kinkiety.



Uważne oko dojrzy na zdjęciu i napęd bramy garażowej, który wreszcie powiesiłem. I tu właśnie wyszedł mi mały problem. Bramę garażową mamy już od dawna (kurcze, jak to brzmi ...), ale jej napęd był po zamontowaniu od razu zdjęty i schowany w bezpieczne miejsce, a brama była otwierana i zamykana ręcznie. I opuściło się biedactwo z tęsknoty za napędem ani chybi, bo teraz okazuje się, że napęd zamyka bramę jakiś centymetr niżej niż powinien. Nie jest to problem, docelowej posadzki jeszcze nie ma, ale dodatkowego rygla na bramie zasunąć już nie mogę, muszę bramę wysprzęglać i cofać ręcznie, a to i bez sensu i męczące. Natomiast nie wiem, jak się to cholerstwo reguluje. 
Instrukcja... a szlag by ją trafił! A zwłaszcza idiotę tłumocza, który ją tłumoczył! Atenuator amperometryczny jego mać! (nie, to nie jest wymyślna inwektywa, to cytat z tejże instrukcji).

Napęd to Nice Spido (a brama - Krispol). Z instrukcji zrozumiałem tyle, że regulacji dokonuje się tym elementem:



Tyle, że wg instrukcji ten element powinien się składać z dwóch części wzajemnie względem siebie ruchomych i to właśnie nimi powinno się dokonywać dokładnej regulacji położenia bramy. U mnie jest to jeden element, bez absolutnie żadnej możliwości regulacji. Na zdjęciu widać co prawda śrubę regulacyjną, ale na moje inżynierskie oko ta śruba reguluje jedynie napięcie łańcucha, nic więcej. Co z tym, u licha zrobić? Podpowie ktoś? Jest coś, o czym nie wiem, czy pyszczyć do firmy, która to montowała o niepoprawny montaż? Ponad rok od zamontowania, trochę trudno będzie...

Z ciekawostek jeszcze - jako opcja do napędu jest przewidziane pomarańczowe błyskające światło ostrzegające o tym, że brama "jedzie". Nie kupowałem, bo wydało mi się bez sensu, a cenę miało "zacną", ale teraz odczuwam niedosyt. I tylko, zamiast takie prostackiej błyskającej lampki kombinuję, czy by tam (wewnątrz garażu, przy bramie) nie zainstalować klasycznego, obracającego się "koguta"  :smile: 

I jak już przy proszeniu czytających nasz dziennik o porady jestem, od razu jeszcze jedna sprawa: fugi. Zwłaszcza te na podłodze. Niech mi jakaś fachowa dusza (Compi? Liczę na Ciebie) podpowie, jak prawidłowo zafugować podłogę. Do tej pory robiłem to tak, jak i ściany:
1) - nakładałem fugę kielnią i ściągałem w miarę dokładnie gumową packą. 
2) - jak fuga troszkę podeschła (ten moment, w którym zaczyna pojawiać się siwy nalot), fugę zacieram mokrą i często płukaną pacą gąbkową.
3) - ponieważ z gąbki zostaje na podłodze sporo wody, w drugim rzucie zbieram tą wodę, co chwila odciskając gąbkę, również ją płucząc co kilka odciśnięć.
4a) - i tu pierwsza wątpliwość: do niedawna następnym krokiem było kolejne zmywanie fug na mokro po kolejnym lekkim przeschnięciu, tym razem już do czysta, ale żona mi tu zgłosiła reklamację, że wtedy fugi podłogowe robią się wyraźnie jaśniejsze niż te same fugi na ścianie. Doszedłem do wniosku, że nadmiar zmywania na mokro świeżej fugi wypłukuje z niej barwnik i ten krok zarzuciłem.
4b) - nowa procedura przewiduje zostawienie fugi zaciągniętej gąbką do całkowitego wyschnięcia powierzchni (kilka godzin, zwykle "do jutra") i dalej całość pucuję suchą szmatą, po prostu ścierając pył z płytek - po tym pierwszym zmywaniu na mokro, nie jest to już związana z płytkami na amen fuga, tylko właśnie taki pył. Z gładkich płytek zbierał się pięknie i wyglądało na to, że metoda jest OK, niestety przyszedł czas na fugowanie holu. A płytki w holu mamy wredne:



Powierzchnia samych płytek nie jest gładka, tylko przypomina bardziej ostry piasek, do tego dochodzą te niby fugi i niby pęknięcia , zagłębione i również nierówne. W sobotę zafugowałem kawałek tej podłogi i dziś padaliśmy z żoną na pysk przy doczyszczaniu tego. Szmata - można zapomnieć, beznadziejna sprawa. Pewne rezultaty osiągnęliśmy szczotą ryżową i szmatą jedynie w okolicy fug (te szczotą starałem się omijać, za świeże), ale była to niezła katorga.

Jak takie płytki fugują zawodowcy? Jest jakaś metoda, na którą nie wpadłem? Może jednak powinienem od razu zmywać aż do skutku? Co jednak z tym wypłukiwaniem pigmentu? Czy może, jak się żona upiera, przy takich płytkach powinno się postępować tak, jak przy fugowaniu kamienia, tzn fugę do wora i wstrzykiwać jedynie w szpary?

I na zakończenie dziennika - news może nie całkiem budowlany, a raczej rodzinny, ale niechtam. Chodzi o naszego najmłodszego drania. Który mimo czternastu miesięcy nadal jeszcze nie opanował sztuki chodzenia. Owszem, przy meblach, czy prowadzony, potrafi się poruszać na dwóch nogach całkiem sprawnie, ale zostawiony sam sobie zawsze wybiera czworaki, na czterech się zresztą porusza poprawnym, dobrze ułożonym kłusem, osiągając przy tym niezgorsze tempo. Chodzić, jak pisałem - nie chce. Ale za to na drabinę - wlazł skubaniec bez trudu i to na sam jej szczyt. Na zdjęciu - ostatni stopień przed szczytem, wlazł do końca:



Zdjęcie nie jest absolutnie pozowane, ja gnojka owszem trzymam za kaptur, a druga rękę mam w pogotowiu, ale to była tylko i wyłącznie asekuracja, nie pomagałem mu w najmniejszym stopniu, nawet łapać równowagi. Wlazł sam! 

Tak więc "kamień milowy" do rodzinnej kroniki Jarków.P: nasz Ryjek po drabinach latał, zanim się jeszcze chodzić nauczył  :big grin: 
Bo takie schody dla przykładu, to dla niego już mały pikuś jest:



J.

----------


## compi

W mojej bramie Hormanna mam i naciąg łańcucha i ogranicznik zamykania, który po wstępnym ustawieniu pozostawiamy już na stałe w swojej pozycji, a brama uczy się w odpowiednim momencie spowolnienia biegu. Też z tym trochę walczyłem i bo po położeniu gresu w garażu chciałem aby dociskała bardziej ten gumowy fartuch do posadzki. Należało zresetować pamięć i na nowo powtórzyć procedurę. 
Fugowanie większych powierzchni wymaga moim zdaniem minimalnego chocby doświadczenia, ale u Ciebie raczej tych metrów nie ma. Przede wszystkim nie używaj pacy stalowej. Ze stali to jedynie szpachelka, a reszta to paca gumowa, tu polecam nawet zdemontowanie śrub z pacy do szlifowania z gumowym podkładem i jej wykorzystanie. Podłogę odkurzamy po czyszczeniu fug i myjemy aby znaleźć resztki kleju. Tutaj bez zbytniego zalewania wodą. W przypadku tej imitacji mozaiki polecam wciskanie fugi tylko w szczeliny, a nie zamaszyste smarowanie po całości. Czas poświęcony na precyzyjne lokowanie fugi odzyskamy podczas jej zamywania. I tutaj najlepsza jest paca gąbkowa z wiadrem z rolkami. Jeśli nie masz takowego to kup największą gąbkę samochodową jaką znajdziesz i zorganizuj największe wiadro. Fugę należy zamyć wstępnie pilnując jej faktur i tu czasem goły palec jest niezbędny do uzupełnienia ubytków. Czekamy na lekkie przeschnięcie powierzchni i następnie juz w miarę najdokładniej jak się da usuwamy nalot. Gąbką lecimu na skos po fugach, a nie wzdłuż czy w poprzek. Warto po tym etapie zrobić przeciąg lub nawet postawić wentylator. Widać wtedy gdzie mamy niedociągnięcia. Gdy wszystko wyschnie resztę nalotu usuwamy już na sucho i tutaj najlepsze są bawełniane miękkie szmaty, które otrzepujemy regularnie z kurzu lub używamy świeżych. Pod światło widać wtedy czy zosytały smugi. Jeśli mamy z nimi kłopot zwykły ocet daje doskonale radę, jedynie przez jakiś czas zapach może być dokuczliwy. Sprawa przebarwiania się fug wynika najczęściej z tego, że ostatnie wycieranie już suchej podłogi robimy często zakurzoną szmatą. Pył gromadzi się nierównomiernie i potem wiąże z jeszcze wilgotną fugą właściwą. Pomijam oczywiście fakt brudnej wody czy złego wymieszania. Polecam osobiście fugi sopro i Mapei Ultracolor Plus. Ceresit jest również ok. Jeśli chcemy podretuszować różnice w kolorze świeżo położonej fugi można zastosować impregnat. Zniweluje je całkiem lub w znacznym stopniu. 
A tak przy okazji to ładny domek Wam wyszedł. Ja elewację skończę w przyszłym roku. Na razie tylko zazbroję styro siatką i będę myszy obserwował. Zaczęły się podobno pierwsze migracje i trzeba być czujnym.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - metalową kielnią fugę jedynie nakładam, pacę gumową mam już bez żadnych metalowych elementów, tylko guma i plastik. Te śruby, o których piszesz - chodzi o możliwość pokaleczenia płytek, czy coś jeszcze?

Co do ściągania - pacę gąbkową (taką do gąbkowania tynku gipsowego) odciskam przeciągając po kawałku plastikowej rurki nad wiadrem. Wczoraj w Castoramie natomiast oglądając dostępne gąbki znalazłem coś, co się nazywa "gąbka hydrochłonna", zarówno w formie klocka, jak i pacy. Czy to by nie było lepsze do zbierania wody i resztek fug? 

A co do myszy - dzięki za ostrzeżenie, faktycznie muszę uszczelnić dół bramy garażowej. Elewacja szczęśliwie jest bezpieczna - u mnie styropian od dołu jest zabezpieczony metalowymi listwami startowymi (styropianiarze twierdzili, że to niepotrzebne i że nikt tego nie robi, ja się uparłem a teraz się cieszę).
I jak o bramie mowa - mówisz, że napęd sam się uczy, dokąd bramę opuszczać? On faktycznie jest "amperometryczny" (grrrrr!!!!), więc miałby podstawy do takiej nauki, więc może wystarczy podłożyć pod drzwi coś, co zasymuluje docelową posadzkę i drzwi akurat o ten centymetr się podniosą?

J.

----------


## compi

Zacznę od bramy. W Hormannie jest procedura polegająca na ręcznym ustawieniu bramy w położeniu właściwym, skręcenia śrubami ogranicznika i rozpoczęcia biegu referencyjnego. Jest to pełne zamknięcie bramy i jej otwarcie bez przerw w dopływie prądu i klepania w palikota. Należy to przeprowadzić dwukrotnie. Jeśli się okazuje, że coś jest nieteges można powtórzyć cały cykl i dodatkowo zwiększyć lub zmniejszyć siłę docisku. Ja do momentu wyłożenia podłogi gresem miałem deskę z OSB przyklejona na pianę PUR i skręconą kołkami. Z instrukcjami jest tak, że nawet osoby o wysokim IQ powinny je czytać kilkukrotnie, aż do zrozumienia jej sensu, a raczej sensu tego co chciał nam przekazać konstruktor mechanizmu lub tłumacz. Okazuje się czasem, że sparwa została niepotrzebnie skomplikowana do nieowybrażalnego stopnia.


Paca do szlifowania ma taką samą gumę jak ta zwykła popularna do fugowania. Jedynie należy zdemontować z nich klipsy- trzymaki do papieru i czasem śruby dociskowe.  
Gąbka hydrochłonna będzie ok, rurka nad wiadrem również dopóki daje radę odsączyć wodę. Ważne jest aby drugie mycie było w miarę dokładne.

Myszy potrafia nie tylko od dołu wpakować się w styro. Górną obróbkę docieplenia również należy zabezpeiczyć siatka z klejem, chyba, że jesteś pewny szczelności swojej podbitki. Myszy zasuwają po ścianach jak spider man. Na razie mamy jeszcze lato, ale już za chwileczkę, już za momencik.....

----------


## Jarek.P

W temacie bramy, na użytek googla i ewentualnych innych mających taki sam problem - jak właśnie dowiedziałem się u montażysty, regulacji obu krańcowych położeń bramy dokonuje się przekładając plastikowe drabinki wciśnięte w łańcuch, a uruchamiające wyłączniki krańcowe. Natomiast rygiel, jeśli tak jak u mnie rozmija się z otworem o kilka milimetrów - należy zluzować mocujące go śruby i ręcznie ustawić w odpowiedniej pozycji, on ma owalne otwory montażowe i możliwość ruchu jest.

Co do myszy - podbitka niestety u mnie całkiem nieszczelna jest. Powiedziałbym nawet, że ma więcej dziur niż samej podbitki. Duuużo więcej  :smile:  Co prawda, z powodu nowatorskiego podejścia do poszycia dachu (wentylacja wprost przez połać - wąskie deski bite z odstępami i membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna zamiast papy), styropian mam dociągany aż do deskowania, bez żadnej szczeliny, niemniej w paru miejscach, przy jakichś załomach itp, te szczeliny jednak są.


J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Jarku wspominałeś kiedyś o bednarce i problemach z nabyciem na metry też mam ten sam problem.
Gdzie w końcu nabyłeś? Adres mi nic nie da ale rodzaj sklepu hurtowni?

----------


## Jarek.P

@Pawlo - zwykła hurtownia elektroinstalacyjna. Tyle, że była to jedyna hurtownia, która zauważyła, że pociąwszy szpulę bednarki na metry sprzeda jej więcej, niż odmawiając takiej usługi. Tak więc proponuje usiąść z telefonem i jakimś spisem teleadresowym twojej okolicy i podzwonić, popytać. Albo tak, jak ja: spytaj jakiegoś zaprzyjaźnionego, czynnego zawodowo instalatora, gdzie bednarkę na metry kupić.

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Tak zrobię, dzięki.

----------


## navi

Mój znajomy do fugowania takich trudnych płytek używa jakiś wyciskacz do kremu dla cukierników.
Dzięki temu tego czyszczenia ma dużo mniej.

----------


## emisb

witam,
Interesuje mnie to deskowanie dachu, które jest u Ciebie? Co ile cm były przybite deski, jakie deski i czy pod deskami zostawiłeś kilka cm wentylacji czy wełna jest dociśnięta do desek?

----------


## Jarek.P

Robiliśmy to zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta naszej membrany (TYVEK). Znaczy deskowanie tak, żeby było 10% powierzchni niedeskowanej, deski nie szersze niż bodajże 12cm. U nas dochodzą do 14-15cm, szpary między nimi sa "na palec", więc mniej więcej te 10% jest. A wełna dochodzi do deskowania - cała wentylacja dachu odbywa się przez połać, więc nie ma szczeliny.
I tak, wiem, że starzy fachowcy dachowi w tym momencie stukają się w czoło i mówią, że tak się nie robi. Ale Tyvek to poważna firma, myślę, że też wiedzą, co wynaleźli - postanowiliśmy im zaufać, dzięki czemu mamy dach o idiotoodpornej konstrukcji i paru centymetrach grubości ocieplenia więcej.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Mamy, kurczę, problem. Ze schodami. Problem może nie taki znów wielki, ale żonie, jako generalnemu projektantowi naszego domu sen z oczu spędza.

Po kolei:
1) żona projektując dom, chciała, żeby pod kątem wygody był domem idealnym. Dlatego też schody w jej projekcie były idealne, spełniały wszystkie teoretyczne założenia schodów wygodnych: nieparzysta ilość stopni w każdym biegu, stopnie wysokości idealnej, tzn 16,6cm, wszystkie stopnie takie same. I to na projekcie grało, wszystko się mieściło idealnie. 
2) projekt żony wzięła na deskę pani Konstruktor. Deska zapewne była dosłowna, pani konstruktor była starej daty, na autocadzie się nie znała, rysunki robiła ręcznie. Z wyliczeń wyszło jej, że płyta schodów powinna mieć 12cm grubości. I tu też wszystko grało.
3) w następnym kroku jednak teoria zderzyła się z praktyką budowlaną w postaci bandy murarzy, co to niejeden już dom postawili i żadne projekty im do tego nie były potrzebne. Panowie byli nieźli jako fachowcy, ale to ich wiedzenie lepiej od czasu do czasu wychodziło. A i jak się okazuje, nie wszystko wyszło na czas. Murarze w każdym razie schody sobie zrobili po swojemu trochę. Zamiast 18 stopni po 16,6cm jest... jest 18 nadal, ale wysokości przeróżnej. Schody w biegach mają od 16,5cm do 17,7cm, natomiast ostatni stopień ma... 
4) ostatniemu stopniu przysłużyłem się osobiście. On już nie był wylewany, tylko miały go tworzyć warstwy podłogowe poddasza, tyle że wg projektu miało to wyjść na akurat. Niestety, najpierw murarze wyszalowali schody tak, że ten ostatni stopień wychodził nie 16,6cm, a niecałe 14cm, a potem ja zmieniając grubość izolacji na poddaszu (zamiast 5cm styro EPS100 dałem 4cm akustycznego, bo tego grubiej dawać nie można, a wylewki nie kazałem robić o ten centymetr grubiej, bo mi tam bardzo ciasno pod drzwiami balkonowymi było i z tego centymetra się nawet ucieszyłem. Tak więc w sumie - ostatni stopień byłby o ponad 4cm za niski

I tyle. Mi ten ostatni niski stopień nawet specjalnie nie przeszkadzał, byłem gotów go zaakceptować, póki co się po tym bardzo wygodnie chodzi i absolutnie nie odczuwa zaburzenia związanego z nierówną wysokością tego stopnia. Żona jednak tutaj zapałała oburzeniem, mówiąc, że jest to błąd w sztuce, fuszerka i że w domu architekta jest to niedopuszczalne, że to tak, jakbym ja sobie w swojej rozdzielni kable na skos po wierzchu puścił (BTW - a bo to jeden tam na skos idzie...  :wink:  ). I że mowy nawet nie ma, te schody mają być równe. 
Co było robić... usiadłem wczoraj (niemal gołą d... na betonie), z miarką i ołówkiem i zacząłem liczyć:



Liczyłem, liczyłem, w końcu wyliczyłem taki podział, że dawało się odzyskać te wymarzone 16,6cm na stopniu, tyle, że 5 stopni trzebaby zeszlifować, w tym dwa o 4cm... 
I żona, tak, masz rację, ja to jednak czasem za prędki jestem, całe szczęście, że tam byłaś, bo ja już na szlifierkę tarczę diamentową nakręciłem, stopień wodą zmoczyłem, żeby nie pylił tak bardzo i już już się brałem do szlifowania, kiedy Ciebie coś tknęło i zaczęłaś się zastanawiać nad tą grubością płyty. Ja, że spokojnie, że ja tego stopnia i tak pod kątem prostym nie wetnę, że 12cm to dużo miejsca, że zbrojenie u dołu i tak, że spoko. Ale, dla świętego spokoju wziąłem miarkę i sprawdziłem. I co się okazało? Ano, nasza płyta schodowa nie ma 12cm. Ma 7... (wymiar na rysunku jest już po odjęciu grubości tynku).



Oczywiście w tym momencie ścinanie 4cm stopnia stało się nierealne. Żona w pierwszym odruchu zaczęła całkiem poważnie rozpatrywać możliwość nadlania brakujących centymetrów od góry, w sensie dołożenia ich do wylewki w holu poddasza. Tu jednak protest podniosłem ja - progi w każdych drzwiach do pokoi na poddaszu wydały mi się absolutnie nie do przyjęcia.
Tak więc, suma sumarum - chyba zostanie mniej więcej tak, jak jest. Jedynie wyrównamy te schody do jednej wysokości od góry do dołu, odzyskując choć z centymetr - może dwa. Tyle mogę ściąć ze stopnia bezpiecznie, nie naruszając grubości płyty, tylko po prostu podkuwając w narożniku z ukosa - potem najwyżej się trepa schodowego tez z ukosa podfrezuje, od wierzchu nie będzie widać.
Schody w każdym razie stoją już drugi rok, nic nie pęka, nic się nie rysuje, więc ta za mała grubość płyty chyba nie jest takim strasznym problemem, a niższy schodek u góry biegu... cóż. Przyzwyczaimy się. Znaczy,... żona  :wink: 



Dobra, pojojczyłem sobie, teraz pora na coś pozytywnego. Lustro w łazience. Mi tam co prawda całkowicie odpowiadało dotychczasowe, ale wszyscy inni korzystający z łazienki narzekali, że uczesać się ciężko i jakieśtam jeszcze problemy mieli, nie wiedzieć, czemu:



Tak więc, co było robić? Przyjechało nowe lustro, aż z samego Radomia przez kolegę z pracy przywiezione. I wisi. Poniżej w wersji również z autoportretem, tyle, że jedna mała różnica między autoportretami jest. W sumie, to dwie nawet: berecika tu nie mam no i nie uśmiecham się tak ładnie.



Od razu garstka informacji technicznych: ponieważ dziura w płytkach była zbyt głęboko na wklejenie tam lustra, nie licowałoby się z powierzchnią płytek, wstawiłem tam najpierw sklejkę wodoodporną 6mm. Przykleiłem ją do ściany jakimś klejem silikonowym (był akurat pod ręką), oraz dość gęsto przykołkowałem (łby śrub wpuszczane w drewno oczywiście). Dało mi to elegancką, równą płaszczyznę do przyklejenia lustra. To zaś zostało przyklejone na dwa sposoby równolegle: 
- dwustronna taśma Soudal "do luster"
- silikon neutralny "do klejenia luster".
Każdy z tych sposobów wg deklaracji producenta jest wystarczający do utrzymania lustra. Cóż, u mnie będą oba, niezależnie. Lustro póki co wisi i ma się dobrze.

Reszty z frontu robót ostatniego weekendu nawet nie ma jak opisywać, bo były to głównie pierdółki typu impregnowanie fug w płytkach, porządki naokoło domu, montowanie jakichś ostatnich brakujących wyłączników i tak dalej. Generalnie czekamy cały czas na kasę (banki, kredyty, to temat na osobną, dłuuuga dyskusję). Jak się znajdzie kasa, to się zrobi:
- podłoga w salonie
- zabudowa kuchni
- balkony (obróbki blacharskie i izolacja)
- balustrady na schodach
- okładziny schodów
- drzwi garaż/reszta domu

I żona, proszę mi tu nie dopisywać listy na pincet pozycji, co jeszcze! Ja wymieniłem tylko rzeczy niezbędne. Przy czym naprawdę niezbędne i blokujące nam możliwość przeprowadzki są tylko dwie pierwsze pozycje, cała reszta jest ważna, ale już nie tak bardzo, można się nimi zająć już mieszkając.

J.

----------


## gaelle

> I żona, proszę mi tu nie dopisywać listy na pincet pozycji, co jeszcze! Ja wymieniłem tylko rzeczy niezbędne.


Ale kaloryfer w kotłowni, pralka i schody z klapą na strych są równie niezbędne na teraz, bo nam całe ciepłe powietrze z domu zwieje do góry, a prać i suszyć też trzeba od razu... Jesień idzie, nie ma na to rady...  :Lol:  Podłoga w salonie jak dla mnie mniej ważna, niż drzwi do garażu - bo tamtędy dom się wyziębia najbardziej i nie ma sensu ogrzewać, jeśli ciepło ma jak uciekać... No co ja poradzę, zmarźluch jestem  :tongue: 

A wracając do schodów - nie, nie przyzwyczaję się  :bash:  Jeszcze coś wymyślę!  :cool:

----------


## BasH

> Mamy, kurczę, problem. Ze schodami...3) w następnym kroku jednak teoria zderzyła się z praktyką budowlaną w postaci bandy murarzy, co to niejeden już dom postawili i żadne projekty im do tego nie były potrzebne. ...Ano, nasza płyta schodowa nie ma 12cm. Ma 7... .....
> Schody w każdym razie stoją już drugi rok, nic nie pęka, nic się nie rysuje, więc ta za mała grubość płyty chyba nie jest takim strasznym problemem


Bezwiednie mnie trochę pocieszyłeś, bo jam zachował się jak taka właśnie banda murarzy, co nie jeden dom bez projektu stawiała. Miałem akurat w głowie szalowanie monolitu na płycie tarasowej na 8 centymetrów i tak przy okazji zahaczył mnie ojciec pracujący akurat nad szalunkiem schodów słowami: "te majsterinwestor - ile dajemy płyty pod schody?". No to palnąłem 8 bez sprawdzania w projekcie (było 12) i tak pozostało. Pomimo apokaliptycznych wizji kierbuda sprawdzającego przed zalaniem stropu że niby będą dudnić schodząc, rysować tynk póki co też nic takiego nie zauważyłem, no ale na zbrojeniu to raczej nie oszczędzałem  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pocieszyłem Cię, powiadasz?... Cóż, za to tyś mnie własnie dobił  :sad: 

Przekopałem sie przez zdjęcia własnie. Dolny bieg jest jeszcze od biedy ok, tam wg pomiarów robionych linijką na zdjęciu płyta ma ok. 10cm. Ale górny bieg niestety ma tyle, ile ma...
Nasz kierbud na to nawet nie spojrzał, my też dopiero teraz wyłapaliśmy, kiedy już jest po ptokach. Nic, pozostaje wierzyć w potęgę drutu zbrojeniowego, oraz dwóch faktów ekstra przemawiających na naszą korzyść: poprzeczne zbrojenie jest, jak się właśnie dopatrzyłem na zdjęciach, wpuszczane w dziury wiercone w ścianie, co da jakieśtam dodatkowe podparcie jednej strony biegu schodów, po drugie ten cieńszy, górny bieg jest od strony środka schodów ładnie podparty na niemal całej długości ścianką z cegły pełnej, domurowanej do samego końca.



J.

----------


## BasH

> poprzeczne zbrojenie jest, jak się właśnie dopatrzyłem na zdjęciach, wpuszczane w dziury wiercone w ścianie, co da jakieśtam dodatkowe podparcie jednej strony biegu schodów, po drugie ten cieńszy, górny bieg jest od strony środka schodów ładnie podparty na niemal całej długości ścianką z cegły pełnej, domurowanej do samego końca....J.


No właśnie. Zawalić się na bank nie zawali - mój kieras był o to spokojny. Mówił, że tak cieńka płyta i tak ma zapas wytrzymałości, tyle że ma czasem taki minus, że może dawać efekty akustyczne schodząc po schodach  :smile:  Ale absolutnie tego nie zauważyłem. Ja mam pręty obustronnie wpuszczone w ściany, dodatkowo ściany wzdłuż których była lana płyta biegowa lekko podebrane, tak więc beton siedzi w nich jak ząb w dziąśle.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nic to, schody nie zając... Ważniejsze rzeczy są. Choćby takie oświetlenie nocne. Zarówno to wewnętrzne służące głównie do tego, żeby można było chodzić po domu bez zapalania światła i w czasie nocnych wycieczek do lodówki (oczywiście i rzecz jasna tylko i wyłącznie celem przyłapania na gorącym uczynku tych krasnoludków jego mać, co podsuszaną kiełbasę i najlepsze sery z lodówki wyżerają!) nie ryzykować spadnięciem na pysk ze schodów, jak i te zewnętrzne. Służące... służące... właściwie nie wiem, do czego służące. Do ładnego wyglądania domu nocą chyba. No i całkiem przy okazji do ułatwiania trafiania w dziurkę od klucza przy zamykaniu/otwieraniu drzwi po zmroku  :wink: 

Lampy już pokazywałem, nie będę się powtarzał, w ten weekend dorobiłem do nich sterowanie. To przejściowe, bowiem sterownik home-made nadal nawet nie zaczęty (kiedy, kruca bomba, kiedy???). Tak czy tak celem zapalania i gaszenia oświetlenia frontu domu i podświetlenia schodów pojawiła się u nas w oknie wyłazowym na strychu taka oto kukawka:



Kukawka ma nieobcięty kabel, bowiem nie jestem pewien, jak to będzie zimą, jak okno śnieg zasypie. Ona jest dość czuła i mam nadzieję, że sobie poradzi, najwyżej będzie potrzebne doregulowanie, ale w razie, gdyby nie - trzeba ją będzie umieścić gdzieś na zewnątrz. Dlatego właśnie kabel zwinięty w kłębek i nieobcięty. Obetnie się, jak już będzie wiadomo, że tam jest OK. Przewód od kostki też póki co puszczony jako prowizora, docelowo go jakoś poupinam.
Ustrojstwo jest w każdym razie podłączone do modułu wyłacznika zmierzchowego w rozdzielni, za nim zaś cały rząd przekaźników bistabilnych i czasowych, wszystko do oświetlenia zewnętrznego oraz oświetlenia wewnętrznego garażu.



Czasówki to w każdym razie bardzo fajny wynalazek jest, wszędzie tam, gdzie się często wchodzi "na moment". Taki garaż choćby. Światło w nim się uruchamia przyciskiem, uruchamia(ć) je (będzie) też brama i już, nie trzeba pamiętać o gaszeniu go potem za czterema literami. A jak się chce zapalić światło na stałe - nie, nie trzeba w wyłącznik zapałki wciskać, wystarczy przytrzymać wciśnięty 2-3 sekundy  :smile: 

Moja rozdzielnia tym samym zrobiła się już baaardzo ciasna. Kto to, kurcze, mówił, że 96 polowe rozdzielnie to do firmy albo do hotelu???? No kto, ja się pytam...



A dla podsumowania tematu oświetlenia zewnętrznego - zdjęcia:





A teraz wróćmy do środka. Tamże bowiem dokonała się panelizacja ostateczna. Niniejszym, wszystkie panele, jakie miały być na poddaszu - są! W sobotę zrobiłem podłogę w holu poddaszowym. Tam jest podłogówka, więc nie można było dać paździerzowych 7mm podkładów "zielona płyta" stosowanych w reszcie poddasza. Trzeba było kombinować z innymi. Tylko, że podkłady na podłogówkę cienkie, skubańce są. Rozpatrywaliśmy pomysł położenia dwóch warstw, ale w końcu z niego zrezygnowaliśmy na rzecz wylewki samopoziomującej. Warstwa 4-5mm i mniej więcej 4mm podkłady z XPS z dziurami "na podłogówkę" dają akurat podłogę odpowiedniej wysokości. Wylewka została wylana tydzień temu, a wczoraj - zapanelowałem! Zdjęcie z początku prac:



Zielona płyta widoczna na zdjęciach to oczywiście tylko tymczasowe rozwiązanie, żeby można było chodzić po tym dziurkowanym XPSie - strasznie toto kruche i podatne na uszkodzenia było. A uszkodzić nie wolno, bo ilość tych podkładów wyliczyłem sam. 
Już spieszę z wyjaśnieniami, o co mi chodzi. Ilości materiałów do wykończeń na ogół wyliczała żona na podstawie projektu. Za każdym razem twierdząc, że wyliczała niemal na styk. I za każdym razem z owego "na styk", odrobinka zostaje. Malutka  :Biggrin:  Np. paneli zostało tyle, że ze trzy - cztery paczki dokupiwszy zapaneluję sobie warsztat. To samo z podkładami. Glazury - oj trudno policzyć nawet. Z każdego kolejnego glazurowanego pomieszczenia jak coś zostaje, to mówimy, że tym się wyłoży piwnicę. Tylko, kurcze, ta piwniczka malutka jest. Dwie warstwy dać? 
Dla porównania - ilość podkładu na hol poddasza wyliczyłem ja. I ile zostało po robocie? Ano, tyle:  :big lol: 



("nie chwalący się", przypomnę sobie tutaj skromniutko, że przy zalewaniu ław fundamentowych wyliczoną i zamówioną ilością betonu, majstry stwierdzili, że chyba w aptece pracowałem - wyszło na styk.)

Hol już skończony, pozakładane listwy progowe, brakuje jedynie przypodłogowych:



Uważne oko zauważy stojący w głębi UPS, czekający na swoje "5 minut", na zamontowanie w serwerowni. Sama serwerownia zaś czeka na drzwi, które muszę na budowę dowieźć. Styk podłogi z szafą serwerową pokażę jako ciekawostkę:



Ceownik "przypanelowy" jest do dołu racka przyklejony klejem montażowym, brzeg panela w ceowniku siedzi swobodnie, mając możliwość "pływania", a żeby nie było tam szpary, docisk od spodu daje mu złożona "na osiem" instrukcja montażu paneli, dokładnie tak, jak przy drzwiach balkonowych, co pokazywałem parę wpisów temu  :smile: 

I na koniec wreszcie - nasza przysypialniana garderoba. W międzyczasie przerobiona w coś, co może być jak najbardziej garderobą, a może być też minisalką do ćwiczeń baletowych  :wink:  Taaak, te różowe sterczące spódniczki, różowe baletki, rajstopki... kurcze, może zmienię hobby?



J. (z wizją siebie samego zadzierającego nogę na wysokość tych drążków.... brrrrr...!!!!!)

----------


## Jarek.P

... a i zapomniałbym: kolejna fuszerka nam się odnalazła  :sad: 

Musiałem wyciąć dziurę w płycie GK zabudowy poddasza i zwróciłem uwagę, że zza tego gipskartonu, przez wyciętą dziurę mi wieje... Nie był to jakiś dziki przeciąg, po prostu wyczuwalny prąd powietrza. Powiedzcie mi praktycy i doświadczeni: coś takiego jest niedopuszczalne, mamy spieprzoną wiatroizolację i mamy siadać i płakać przewidując gigantyczne rachunki za ogrzewanie zimą, czy też jakieś nieszczelności i związane z tym jakieś przewiewy są zawsze i nie ma się czym przejmować?

Wiało mi z dziury wyciętej na wysokości ścianki kolankowej. Z tego, co pamiętam, folię wiatroizolacyjną poddaszowcy wywijali pod wełnę i wykładali ma murłatę, pytałem, dlaczego jej nie kleją do ściany, tłumaczyli mi, że klejona i tak się odklei, a tak - przygniata ją wełna i jest OK. Brzmiało to sensownie, ale, jak widać - jednak jest nie do końca OK, pytanie tylko, jak bardzo. Czy wiatr hula nam przez wełnę na przestrzał domu, czy też są to sumujące się niewielkie nieszczelności, które suma - sumarum dają taki efekt, jak się gdzieś zwartą jakby nie patrzeć zabudowę GK przedziurawi? Poczekam na jakąś solidną wichurę i wtedy zdemontuję jakieś gniazdko, sprawdzę, czy z dziury prąd (powietrza!!!) włosy na sztorc stawia, a póki co - tu się wyżalę.

J.

----------


## 1976pinacolada

Witaj

Podglądam od jakiegbos czasu - dzis się ujawniam  :smile: 

Domek śliczny, rozdzielnia prądu -IMPONUJĄCA  :wink: 
Piszę właściwie z powodu podkładu pod panele - tego na ogrzewanie podłogowe. Nigdy takiego nie widziałam a i teraz nie mogę wyszukać - wujek GOOGLE nawet nie dał rady  :sad:  Czy mógłbyś mi podać producenta tego "cudeńka". Z góry dziękuję i trzymam kciuki za dalsze postępy budowlane.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kupiłem na allegro, sprzedawca nazywa się "domo-hurt". Tylko jedna uwaga: to, co on sprzedaje jako podkład 5mm, ma równe 4mm grubości...

Dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Folię niektórzy kleją taśmą, niektórzy nawet akryl lub silikon pod nią wciskają. Ja mam teorię, że wystarczy różnica w temperaturze w pomieszczeniu, a nad płytą i konwekcja już jest gotowa. Poza tym wełna osiada tak czy inaczej i jedynie coroczna termowizja dałaby jako taki obraz sytuacji.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, szkoda, że o to nie dopytałem wtedy... Niestety, miałem wtedy inne, daleko dla mnie ważniejsze problemy na głowie.

Ale, co do tej konwekcji - może to jest trop, u mnie góra tej zabudowy jest otwarta na nieużytkowe poddasze, temperatura tam jest inna na pewno, więc może to jest przyczyna?

Tak czy tak - czy poprawnie wykonana wiatroizolacja jest tak szczelna, ze faktycznie z takiej dziury nie ma prawa nic dmuchać?

J.

----------


## Aleksander_

> Tak czy tak - czy poprawnie wykonana wiatroizolacja jest tak szczelna, ze faktycznie z takiej dziury nie ma prawa nic dmuchać?
> J.


Witaj sąsiedzie  :wink: 

To ja Cię chyba trochę uspokoję. Przy różnicy temperatur zawsze będzie występował ruch powietrza (z zimniejszego pomieszczenia do cieplejszego) - nawet przy  super wiatroizolacji. Następnym razem przystaw np. płomień z zapaliczki do tej dziury, to będziesz wiedział skąd dokąd dmucha  :wink:  Jeśli pokryje się to z Twoim przypuszczeniem, że ruch powietrza odbywa się z zimniejszego pomieszczenia do cieplejszego, to prawdopodobnie wszystko jest ok. 

Daj znać jak wyszedł "pomiar" - gorzej, jeśli raz będzie dmuchać w jedną raz w drugą  :wink: 

Pozdrowienia,
Aleksander

----------


## 1976pinacolada

> Kupiłem na allegro, sprzedawca nazywa się "domo-hurt". Tylko jedna uwaga: to, co on sprzedaje jako podkład 5mm, ma równe 4mm grubości...
> 
> Dzięki 
> 
> J.



Dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Alexander_ - własnie w tym sęk, że u mnie trudno mówić o przepływie z pomieszczenia do pomieszczenia, tą dziurę wykonałem w zabudowie GK pokrywającej ściankę kolankową. Jeśli winna jest konwekcja, to tłumaczyłbym to jeszcze ewentualnie tym, że ciepłe powietrze z domu ucieka na strych (brak klapy wyłazowej), a ponieważ tam jest szczelnie, chłodne powietrze jest stamtąd wyciskane między zabudową GK a folią wiatroizolacyjną w dół, np do wykonanej przeze mnie dziury. 
Wydumana to trochę teoria, ale i łatwa do sprawdzenia, wyłaz na strych mogę póki co zasłonić prowizorycznie czymkolwiek. Ewentualnie poczekać na jakiś zimny i wietrzny dzień i sprawdzić, czy lekki prąd powietrza wyczuwalny z dziury nie zmienił się aby w silny ciąg lodowatego powietrza...

Termowizja... trochę to droga impreza jest, niestety, pocieszam się jednak opisywaną za ostatniej zimy termowizją dla ubogich, jaka się u mnie dokonała samoistnie: wewnątrz domu ogrzewanie działało, była utrzymywana temperatura +16 stopni, a śnieg na naszym dachu leżał, nie topił się. Powiedziałbym nawet, że leżało go więcej, niż u okolicznych sąsiadów, ale oni mieszkali, więc i temperaturę wewnątrz mieli wyższą.

----------


## Aleksander_

OK - może powinienem napisać "pomieszczenie" - nawet jeśli między tą zabudową jest 2cm przestrzeni... ale jest tam chłodniej - to po prostu zimniejsze powietrze jako cięższe / gęstsze zawsze niejako będzie się "wlewać" przemieszczać tam gdzie cieplej / luźniej. Więc chłodne powietrze nie musi być wcale przez nic "wyciskane" żeby takie zjawisko miało miejsce.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak właściwie, to nie wiem, o czym po tym weekendzie pisać. Bo owszem, weekend został odbębniony pracowicie, jak to weekend na budowie, ale do dziennika wstawiać relację z impregnowania fug? Ze zdjęciami może jeszcze? 
Hmmmm.... w sumie klasyczne: "jedną połowę fugi zaimpregnowałam zwykłym płynem, a drugą firmy "Okej" (a ten krzyżacki całkiem do niczego)" można by zrobić. Cóż, i tak za późno, zdjęć niet.

Porządki za to były robione na potęgę. Żona "temi rencami" wyzbierała z terenu działki każdy kłaczek, każdą bryłkę styropianu i każdego peta, klnąc przy tym pod nosem niemal jak szewc, głównie w temacie samorozmnażania sie owych petów i owego styropianu i to w tempie zastraszającym, wystarczyło jej się na moment odwrócić od świeżo wysprzątanego miejsca, po czym się okazywało, że są tam kolejne pety i kolejne kawałki styropianu.
Ale efekty są, nie powiem, na powrót mamy już wokół domu las, nie skład budowlano - opałowy i nie wysypisko śmieci. Co do opału - z samych RESZTEK wyszło mi w sobotę ognisko, które już niczym nie podsycane paliło się do białego rana, rano (skoro hejnał) ugasiłem je dopiero wiadrem wody. Za to ostatnia w kolejce do sprzątania, wschodnia strona naszej działki, wreszcie kwalifikuje się do pokazania, nie trzeba już robiąc zdjęcia wstydliwie jej wykadrowywać, oto i ona:



Oczywiście nie jest to jeszcze ideał, w rogu zdjęcia widać przykryte plandeką pozostałości po wycince lasu, w głębi widać tymczasowo jeszcze tam stojące dwa blaty szalunkowe, były potrzebne przy poszerzaniu schodków , o czym za chwilę, no i grunt jest dokładnie taki, jaki może być niedługo po uwolnieniu z przywalających go od ponad roku zwałów desek i śmiecia wszelakiego. Ale myślę, że na najbliższą wiosnę już po tej łacie nie będzie śladu.

Póki co jednak na budowie mamy jesień. Jesień na całego:





(dechy widoczne na zdjęciu to nie jest bałagan, to są dechy funkcyjne, one zasłaniają namiętnie podkopywaną przez psy okoliczne dziurę pod płotem).

A co do schodków - te przy wejściu gospodarczym, jak komisyjnie orzekliśmy, za wąski podest przy drzwiach mają, mało wygodny. I komisja orzekła: poszerzamy! Bloczki betonowe w tym celu zostały kupione jeszcze w zeszłym roku, w ramach transakcji wiązanej z zaprzyjaźnionym składem budowlanym (my wam stertę niepotrzenych palet, wy nam dobrą cenę na kilka bloczków i transport gratis). Potem, jeszcze w sierpniu mój Brat odwalił kawał roboty z wykonaniem fundamentów pod dodatkowy stopień, który rzeba było w związku z poszerzaniem dorobić, zaczął też przymurowywać stopnie od góry:



A wczoraj wreszcie dorwałem się do tych schodów osobiście i je (niemal - zawsze jest jakieś "niemal") skończyłem:



Na zrobionym przez Brata fundamencie są trzy warstwy bloczka betonowego. Całość związana ze schodami istniejącymi w ten sposób, że ich fundament ponawiercałem i powstawiałem tam wielgachne koły rozporowe z potężnymi śrubami (akurat pod ręką były), śruby wystają w nowy fundament i są wraz z nim wylane. Docelowo muszę jeszcze pociąć jedno wiadro po tynku elewacyjnym i zrobić z niego szalunki do zaokrągleń po bokach tych stopni. Tak, wiem, że powinienem to zrobić od razu, ale cóż... cement mi się skończył. I tak w tej górnej warstwie fugi są uzupełniane tajemniczą mieszaniną o proporcjach: łopata cementu (ostatnia), sześć łopat piasku i ćwierć worka kleju do styropianu sprzed roku (o dziwo nie był zbrylony)  :smile: 
Nic, jeszcze kilka tych dużych śrub mam, najwyżej powstawiam po dwie na bokach, żeby te nadlewki się nie odparzyły z czasem.

Acha, jedno jeszcze miałem napisać, planowałem to sobie w trakcie tej murarki. Ja tych bloczków wymurowałem raptem kilkanaście. Po czym ręce mnie sięgli tak mniej więcej do kostek, oczywiście mówię tu o postawie w pozycji "pożal się Boże wyprostowanej" (oooo, jak mnie w krzyżu łupie...). Tak więc niniejszym, wszystkim forumowiczom, którzy samodzielnie murowali z bloczka ściany fundamentowe, składam tutaj wielki *SZACUN!*
(a dla niezorientowanych, o czym piszę, dodam, że waga jednego bloczka to około 25 kilogramów).

I na koniec wreszcie - dzwonek. Mamy. Już. W najbardziej chyba nietypowym miejscu, w historii budujących  :smile: 
Dzwonek otóż jest zainstalowany wewnątrz szachtu, w świetle wejścia do niego (cały czas bez drzwiczek). Wisi sobie na przewodach. To jest rozwiązanie tymczasowe, ale słychać ten gong tak ładnie w całym domu, że nie wiem, czy go tam nie zainstaluję na stałe:



J.

----------


## BasH

> Acha, jedno jeszcze miałem napisać, planowałem to sobie w trakcie tej murarki. Ja tych bloczków wymurowałem raptem kilkanaście. Po czym ręce mnie sięgli tak mniej więcej do kostek, oczywiście mówię tu o postawie w pozycji "pożal się Boże wyprostowanej" (oooo, jak mnie w krzyżu łupie...). Tak więc niniejszym, wszystkim forumowiczom, którzy samodzielnie murowali z bloczka ściany fundamentowe, składam tutaj wielki *SZACUN!*
> (a dla niezorientowanych, o czym piszę, dodam, że waga jednego bloczka to około 25 kilogramów).
> J.


Kurczaki - tu ci przyznam rację... Z racji tego, że mój dom ma pokręcone 14m x 16m w podstawie, tych bloczków było trochę i po etapie fundamentów:



... parteru i piętra w końcu wylądowałem na stole operacyjnym na wszyciu siatki przepuklinowej  :smile:  No ale jestem przez to jeszcze mocniejszy.  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Uuups, no to w takim razie podwójny szacun  :smile: 

Mnie szczęśliwie tylko przy noszeniu tego dziadostwa identycznym chwytem, jak prezentujesz na zdjęciu, coś w palcu strzeliło, po czym prąd mnie w tymże palcu przeszedł, wypisz wymaluj, jakbym się dotknął w swojej rozdzielni, gdzie nie trzeba, w pierwszej chwili myślałem, że mnie coś jadowitego ugryzło z takim efektem.

A'propos rozdzielni: moja rozdzielnia naprawdę jest malutka. Mikroskopijna wręcz. Ona jest 96 polowa. Jak się własnie ktoś pochwalił w jednym z wątków w dziale "elektrycznym" forum, ma on rozdzielnicę 1146 polową (TYSIĄC STO CZTERDZIEŚCI SZEŚĆ, to nie pomyłka, jedynka się nie wcisnęła dwa razy niechcący, choć też tak w pierwszej chwili myślałem). I podobno jest to normalny dom jednorodzinny, nie hotel Mazurkas Travel (jak kto nie wie, co to, naprawdę polecam wpisanie hasła w gógla i obejrzenie. Dech zapiera...)

J.

----------


## BasH

Szok... 1000 pól... Jarku - mam pytanie. Ile maksymalnie przewodów wkładałeś pod zacisk aparatu? Powyżej 7,8 mam na osobnej skręcanej listwie, ale takie 6-cio przewodowce na zacisku aparatu nie wydają mi się odpowiednio stabilne po skręceniu  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

W ogromnej większości przypadków nie miałem potrzeby zaciskać więcej niż 3-4, ale jest są trzy wyjątki: bezpieczniki oświetlenia sterowanego przekaźnikami bistabilnymi. Z każdego przekaźnika idzie osobny ogon zasilający i wszystkie one są razem zaciśnięte w aparacie.  Ale i tak max to bodajże 8 sztuk i szczerze mówiąc nie widzę problemu - zacisk jest skręcony "na fest", a przewody wprowadzane na sztorc, bez ich podginania. Moje aparaty mają dół zacisku wygięty w kształcie litery U, ta półokrągła część zbiera ładnie wszystkie druty razem i jest to  jak najbardziej stabilne. 

Niestety nie mam zdjęcia, na którym byłoby to wyraźnie widoczne, więc musisz mi uwierzyć na słowo  :smile: 

J.

----------


## BasH

Wierzę, wierzę, ale te moje legrandowe jakoś tak średnio trzymają, mimo dokładnego ułożenia. Będę musiał jeszcze nad tym popracować... Generalnie chodzi o zbiórki eNek na różnicówkach - tam mam największe nasycenie/aparat.

----------


## Jarek.P

Awiiidzisz, bo u mnie eNki mają swoje osobne szyny, które i tak są pełniutkie i muszę już po dwa przewody pod śrubką zaciskać.
Widać zresztą te szyny na ostatnim zdjęciu przedstawiającym moją rozdzielnię.

J.

----------


## BasH

No do największej różnicówki dałem listwę, ale pozostałe będę pewnie upychał, bo w zasadzie już nie mam gdzie wpychać kolejnego wyposażenia. Listwa Nkowa to przynajmniej 2U, najlepiej 3U z ładnymi podejściami :/ Niby 72 pola a ciasno :/

----------


## Jarek.P

No fakt, ociupinkę miejsca zajmuje...



Zależy, ile tych różnicówek masz i ile tak naprawdę chcesz tych przewodów tam wprowadzić. 
Nie jestem tylko pewien, jak z wytrzymałością prądową takiego zacisku zawierającego ileś razem zaciśniętych drutów, czy aby nie zmienia się ona diametralnie na niekorzyść. Ja ten temat olałem, ponieważ dotyczy on u mnie tylko oświetleniówki i to pojedynczych odbiorników, więc obciążenie żadne, ale u Ciebie, jeśli w ten sposób potraktujesz gniazdka... Może zadzwoń na infolinię producenta twoich aparatów, poproś o połączenie ze wsparciem technicznym i po prostu spytaj? Oni tam potrafią całkiem rozsądnych ludzi do słuchawki dać, pamiętam, że jak drążyłem temat zamiany miejscami zacisku fazowego z neutralnym w różnicówce, to dopiero tą drogą dowiedziałem się w wiarygodny sposób,m że jest to kiepski pomysł i dlaczego jest on kiepski. BTW, cały czas mam to niepoprawione. Ale i obwody trójfazowe, których ten temat u mnie dotyczy, mam jeszcze niewykorzystywane do niczego.

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Acha, jedno jeszcze miałem napisać, planowałem to sobie w trakcie tej murarki. Ja tych bloczków wymurowałem raptem kilkanaście. Po czym ręce mnie sięgli tak mniej więcej do kostek, oczywiście mówię tu o postawie w pozycji "pożal się Boże wyprostowanej" (oooo, jak mnie w krzyżu łupie...). Tak więc niniejszym, wszystkim forumowiczom, którzy samodzielnie murowali z bloczka ściany fundamentowe, składam tutaj wielki SZACUN!
> (a dla niezorientowanych, o czym piszę, dodam, że waga jednego bloczka to około 25 kilogramów).


Czyli, ze moge nieskromnie sie nacieszyc, bo odpuscilam sobie murowanie dopiero przy dwoch ostatnich warstwach, czyli tak powyzej 2,5m, ale z 800-1000 sztuk polozylam sama, tyle ze jak to Bash okreslil ze mnie "twor" to i przepukline mam cala :smile: 

Tak swoja droga piekne macie swoje miejsce, las, cisza, spokoj, ach sie chce zaciagnac swiezym, jesiennym powietrzem

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bajcik

> Oni tam potrafią całkiem rozsądnych ludzi do słuchawki dać, pamiętam, że jak drążyłem temat zamiany miejscami zacisku fazowego z neutralnym w różnicówce, to dopiero tą drogą dowiedziałem się w wiarygodny sposób,m że jest to kiepski pomysł i dlaczego jest on kiepski. BTW, cały czas mam to niepoprawione.


Dlaczego to jest kiepski pomysł?

----------


## Jarek.P

Chodzi o kolejność rozłączania styków w przypadku zadziałania różnicówki. Jak wytłumaczył mi inżynier Legranda (bo tam się dodzwoniłem), styk N jest rozłączany minimalnie później. Są to jakieś milisekundy, ale są. I jeśli odwrócimy połączenia w różnicówce (co zrobiłem, ponieważ przy taki ustawieniu aparatów trójfazowych jak mam, aż się prosiło, żeby je tak połączyć szyną), przez te milisekundy będziemy mieli w instalacji "brak zera", co niekoniecznie może jej wyjść na zdrowie, zwłaszcza jeśli w tejże instalacji będzie jakiś odbiornik wrażliwy na przepięcia, jak np elektronika sterująca potwornie drogiej kuchni indukcyjnej (na którą za diabła nie mogę namówić żony - tradycjonalistki).

J.

----------


## bajcik

Co do tego N rozłączanego na końcu - a nie pytałeś się może inżyniera czy to tak samo działa w FRach i w przełącznikach sieć-0-agregat?
Na jakimś forum elektrycznym była dyskusja czy stosować 3ki czy 4ki, i wniosek był taki że najlepiej 4ki o ile N jest włączane pierwsze a rozłączane ostatnie.

Co do kuchni indukcyjnej - ech, też mam żonę tradycjonalistkę gazowniczkę  :wink:

----------


## compi

Niechwaląc się używamy od miesiąca indukcji i jest ona: mądra(mysli czasem za nas), cicha( powrównując do czajnika el. średniej klasy), szybka, a nawet megaszybka(szybsza niż np. wspomniany czajnik), czysta(porównując do kuchni gazowej), i estetyczna(porównując jak wcześniej). Z minusów to czasem patelnia niedopieka/niedosmaża na brzegach(naleśniki), ale to raczej brak techniki z naszej strony i słaba patelnia za 30zł, zapewne wyższe rachunki za en.el. i cena jednostkowa sprzętu. Dzisiaj już widzimy, że wypas to byłaby szeroka kuchnia 90cm, aby duże garnki sie nie stykały, albo żeby mieć jedno duże uniwersalne pole i nie myśleć o średnicach i dopasowaniach.

----------


## Pawlo111

I podobno się rysuje powłoka kuchenki po jakimś czasie urzytkowania.

----------


## robdk

he he , gazową kuchnię po jakim czasie użytkowania też się ładnie ogląda...

----------


## ktosiek

Z tymi rozdzielniami to ja mogę się tylko schować. Nawet nie ma co pokazywać, mam 20 przełączników, jeden główny. Tylko jeden wyszedł na 3 pole.  :smile:   :big grin: 

Mam pytanie co do tego nadlewania pod płytki w salonie. Jaka to jest warstwa, czym i do jakiej grubości można to robić. Czy to nie odpadnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

@ktosiek - z opóźnieniem odpowiadam, ale jakoś nie było kiedy, wybacz  :smile: 
Nadlałem to wylewką samopoziomującą Kreisela. Tam konkretnie jest warstwa 10mm w salonie i 5mm w holu poddasza, wybrałem wylewkę przeznaczoną do warstw od 2mm do 20. Jest tego mnóstwo odmian, do przeróżnych grubości, widziałem takie od 1mm (strasznie droga), a zaraz obok takie do 60mm, więc można dopasować.
A czym robić? Cóż zapewne fachowcy potrafią wylać równą warstwę z ręki, są tez specjalne plastikowe kolczaste wałki do rozprowadzania wylewek, na pewno ułatwiają robotę. Ja wylewki takiej w życiu wcześniej nie używałem, a wałka nie miałem, więc poradziłem sobie tym, co było pod ręką:
- zrobiłem na wylewanym areale "burty" (w salonie był to styropian, w holu na piętrze kładłem wzdłuż dwa płaskowniki 4mm grube, ponieważ "fabryczna' wylewka nie była równa jak szyba, więc wraz z nierównościami wychodziło mniej więcej te 5mm, które mi były potrzebne)
- wylewkę wymieszaną w wiadrze wiertarką z mieszadłem (tak, wiem, powinno być mieszadło wolnoobrotowe, żeby nie napowietrzać. Nie miałem, starałem się kręcić wolno) wylewałem wprost do celu i rozgarniałem stalową pacą z grubsza. 
- następnie długą łatą (deska, niepotrzebny profil CD), zaciągałem wylewkę "na równo", ciągnąc łatę po burtach

I tyle, cała filozofia. W przypadku tego holu poddasza, na wylewce pisali, żeby większe przestrzenie wylewać pasami po 50cm, tak tez sobie ustawiałem te płaskowniki, a jak wylewka lekko stężała (dość szybko to następuje), jeden płaskownik wyjmowałem i ustawiałem go do następnego pasa. Potem musiałem tylko dolać w puste miejsca po płaskownikach.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I wróćmy na budowę. Tam, cały czas nie możemy ruszyć z ostatnimi grubymi robotami, czekając więc na kasę zajmujemy się pierdołami. Do tego stopnia, że dziś dajmy na to KWIATKI SADZIŁEM!!!  :mad:  :big lol:  :Confused:   :sick: 
Znaczy te... cebulki. Bo to jest jakieś takie specjalne ustrojstwo, wynalezione, żeby mąż przez zimę myszkując w spiżarni w poszukiwaniu czegoś do jedzenia nie zeżarł przypadkiem, chowa się toto więc od razu po kupieniu do ziemi, przez zimę zapomina, gdzie się posadziło, a wiosną toto ma wyskoczyć z nienacka i się rzucać.

A i drzwi do serwerowni wreszcie zawiozłem. Tym samym, duma moja przestała wreszcie straszyć. Przynajmniej tak bardzo. wewnątrz cały czas bałagan, ale to kiedyś się zrobi.



A i oświetlenie nocne schodów i okolic skończyłem wreszcie. Tak to wygląda na schodach:



Steruje tym rzecz jasna zmierzchówka, więc uruchamia się z okazji zmroku, świeci całą noc, a rankiem wyłącza. Zużycie prądu: jakieś 2,6W na wszystkie te lampki razem wzięte (12szt. x 12V x 0,018A), czyli mniej, niż przeciętna ładowarka do komórki. Kolor LEDów - z castingu wyszło nam, że pomarańczowe. I takie są. Mam zdjęcie nocne, ale... delikatnie mówiąc, boję się publikować. Bo klimatycznie wyszło, powiedzmy  :wink:  Zresztą.... niechtam!



Oczywiście ten efekt to głównie wina balansu bieli w aparacie, który w maliny poszedł, w rzeczywistości nie jest to ani czerwone, ani aż tak intensywne, po prostu bardzo ciepłe oświetlenie stopni. Do niewybijania sobie zębów na schodach jest aż za jasne, do niczego więcej nie jest nam potrzebne.
Te lampki świecą nam nie tylko na schody, ale i na oba korytarze. Przykładowo, korytarz poddasza (w tle - małżonka, która akurat wychynęła sprawdzić, co to za dziwne odgłosy produkuję):



I korytarz parteru - tu widać tylko jedną lampkę, w dodatku schowaną za tymczasowo zdemontowanymi drzwiami, można za to podziwiać pociągnięte dalej fugowanie tych koszmarnych (pod kątem fugowania) płytek.



W temacie lampek planuję jeszcze je podpiąć wprost pod akumulator UPSa, poprzez jakiś prościutki układzik, który załączy zasilanie z akumulatora w przypadku braku zasilania sieciowego - ot, taka nowocześniejsza wersja świecy.

Co do fugowania zaś - wypróbowałem wyciskacz do kremu i niby fajnie, ale chyba inny wyciskacz, niż mieliśmy jest potrzebny. Ten nasz odciskał z fugi wodę, w rezultacie czego na koniec zawartości strzykawki zostawała w nim twarda, zbita masa, nie do ruszenia tłokiem.
Za to strzałem w dziesiątkę okazała się ta kupiona w Castoramie gąbka "superchłonna". W porównaniu z dotychczasową ona ma bardzo malutkie pory, jest też dość sztywna - jak się ją w wodzie ściśnie, to rozpręża się dość wolno. Tak czy tak do fugowania jest i-de-al-na! Bardzo ładnie zbiera, można nią płytki zatrzeć do niemal czysta już w pierwszym procesie.

Za tydzień będziemy kończyć kotłownię - drzwi do garażu i grzejnik przyjadą. Pod grzejnik trzeba było dopłytkować. Dopłytkowałem więc, przy okazji wywołując małą rewolucję wśród mieszkających wraz z nami domowników:



Brakujące płytki, to po pierwsze podejścia do grzejnika, które zrobię i zapłytkuję, jak już grzejnik przyjedzie i na 100% będę wiedział, czy dobrze te rurki ustawiam, po drugie - płytka narożna, którą wstawię, jak zatnę pod kątem listwę.

Co zaś do wspomnianej rewolucji wśród domowników... Cóż - jak jeszcze lato było w pełni, a u nas na dwór nie dawało się wyjść bez zakładania grubej kurtki z długim rękawem i szczelnym kapturem, inaczej komary żywcem chciały pożreć i/lub zaciągnąć w całości do nory,  Cronin napisała u nas w dzienniku, że po drugiej stronie Marek komary takie same, a pająki należałoby szczepić przeciw wściekliźnie. Uznałem to wtedy za jawny dowód na to, że "nasze" komary są większe i groźniejsze od "waszych" komarów, bowiem nasze komary nawet pająki przepłoszyły, zostały jedynie jakieś mikre, niepozorne, zastrachane, bojące się wyjść zza szafy.
Otóż nic bardziej mylnego. Te większe, groźniejsze pająki są i u nas, mają się dobrze, tylko że wobec przewagi liczebnej przeciwnika, który nota bene ma się dobrze i bzyka cały czas radośnie w powietrzu, nic a nic się nie przejmując faktem, że nastał już październik (no kurcze, widział ktoś kiedy komara w październiku????!!!!????) zeszły sobie do konspiracji. No i właśnie, przy okazji podkuwania dziury pod rurę do grzejnika, kryjówkę im zdemolowałem. W trakcie kucia w pewnej chwili z kanałów pustaka wychynęło mi coś niewiele mniejszego od tarantuli, przebiegło niemal po meslu i usiłowało się chować w dziurze drugiej rury. Musiały jednak dojść do słusznego skądinąd wniosku, że lokal już spalony, podziać gdzie się nie ma i lepiej zawrzeć ze współlokatorem sojusz, w końcu przeciwnika mamy wspólnego. Wysłały więc poselstwo, w osobie sztuk jeden, ewidentnie najważniejszej ze stada. Wylazł z białą flagą na środek holu i czekał na posła drugiej strony. Szczęśliwie ja się na niego pierwszy natknąłem, nie moja małżonka, która co prawda nie jest blądynką (ą!) i na widok pająka z piskiem na krzesło nie wskakuje, ale ten był... specyficzny, powiedzmy. No taki dużawy trochę.



Zdjęcie przedstawia posłańca w trakcie negocjacji. Te nie były specjalnie trudne - mają nie leźć przed oczy, nie szwendać się po mieszkaniu, nie wyżerać nic ze spiżarni i nie pakować się do łóżek, poza tym mogą sobie mieszkać. Ale za to much i komarów ma nie być! Dla przypieczętowania sojuszu, poseł od razu został wyekspediowany na front, celem rozgromienia przeciwnika i ostatecznego wypędzenia komarów z obejścia, w ramach nowej współpracy nawet załatwiłem mu desant w słoiku wprost za linię frontu.

A już tak poważniej trochę - żeby różne takie tałatajstwo nie pchało się nam do domu przez garaż, wraz z zimowym wiaterkiem jego mać zresztą, korzystając z tego, że ciut za dużo kleju do glazury mi się rozmieszało, dokleiłem pod bramą garażową rządek płytek, tak, żeby brama już się domykała na szczelnie. Na zdjęciu, ponieważ płytki świeże i nie można ich było przygniatać, brama zamknięta z malutką szparą pod, a w szparę wepchnięte tymczasowe uszczelnienie. Przed płytkami - jeszcze zakryte folią odwodnienie liniowe.



J.

----------


## compi

Oświetlenie i pająki macie eleganckie. Jeśli na schody planujesz okładzinę drewnianą i standardowe 6-8cm cokoły to zastanów się czy nie za nisko wykonałeś montaż lampek. Napisz jak mocno Twoja brama dociska gumowy fartuch do podłoża. Nie wiem czy ma to być lekki docisk czy taki co ewidentnie deformuje okrągły przekrój. Nie wiem też jak jest zimą gdy pojawi się tam czasem lód. Czy nie ma obaw co do zniszczenia tego elementu.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - te lampki miały być nisko. One obecnie są 20cm od dołu lampki do obecnego stopnia. Stopnie u nas będą dość cienkie, klejone wprost do betonu, chciałbym do tego wręcz użyć trepów 2,5cm grubości. Do tego cokół niechby nawet 8cm i i tak zostaje jeszcze niemal 10cm luzu.

A co do bramy - bez płytek brama się domykała niemal do końca, guma ledwie ledwie dotykała wylewki, ale tak, że swobodnie można było pod nią wsunąć kartkę papieru. Płytki wraz z klejem dodały tam równy centymetr, więc liczę na to, że teraz guma będzie się lekko uginać. Gdyby ugięcie było większe, niż lekkie - po konsultacjach z firmą, która to montowała, wiem już, jak się tą bramę reguluje, ustawię sobie.
Zresztą... ten napęd ma "atenuator amperometryczny" (a ja wciąż nie mogę wyjść z podziwu nad inwencją twórczą tłumocza, co tłumoczył instrukcję), więc poradzi sobie tak czy tak i po prostu bramy nie domknie do końca, jeśli coś będzie przeszkadzać.

J.

----------


## miloszenko

> @compi - te lampki miały być nisko. One obecnie są 20cm od dołu lampki do obecnego stopnia. Stopnie u nas będą dość cienkie, klejone wprost do betonu, chciałbym do tego wręcz użyć trepów 2,5cm grubości. Do tego cokół niechby nawet 8cm i i tak zostaje jeszcze niemal 10cm luzu.


Hey, bedziesz przyklejal stopnie na klej czy pianke ?? Mnie tez czeka montaz samodzielnie na beton, ale myslalem o kolkach co by nie dudnilo przy chodzeniu. Tak czy inaczej czekam na relacje, chyba, ze zrobie wczesniej to napisze  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie mam wrażenie, że trepy na samych kołkach będą dudnić, bo wzniesione nad beton będą się zachowywać jak bęben, podczas gdy klej zwiąże je trwale z żelbetem i o dudnieniu nie będzie mowy. 
A czym kleić? Stawiałbym na piankę raczej, jakoś mam do niej zaufanie, najwyżej do tego zastosowania kupię jakąś trochę lepszą. 

Na moją relację tak czy tak możesz trochę poczekać, bowiem te schody są u nas co prawda w kolejce rzeczy do zrobienia "w pierwszej kolejności", ale ta kolejka dość długa i niestety pełna matek z dzieckiem na ręku, ciężarnych i ZBOWiDowców. A obiecanej mortadeli wciąż jeszcze nie dowieźli...

J.

----------


## cronin

O matko !!!  U mnie takich potworów nie widziałam, bo przysięgam wyszłabym zamknęła brame i wystawiła działkę na sprzedaż. Na takiego to już trzeba mieć sądowy nakaz eksmisji, bo jak mu palcem drzwi pokażesz to mało że ci go odgryzie to jeszcze wyjmie dowód z adresem zameldowania i w twarz się roześmieje. Koszmary teraz będę miała.....

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie no, ładny był i całkiem spokojny. Kolorystycznie też idealnie do wystroju dobrany  :smile: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

Wielkość fugi zdradza małość Kątnika Większego.
Płytki drobne, stąd zapewne efekt tarantuli.

----------


## cronin

jasne  :roll eyes:  idę kupić bejsbola ...

----------


## Jarek.P

> Wielkość fugi zdradza małość Kątnika Większego.
> Płytki drobne, stąd zapewne efekt tarantuli.


O i jak nazywa się ładnie  :smile: 
Dobrze wiedzieć, bo skubaniec się nie przedstawił.
Kwadrat płytki widoczny na zdjęciu ma mniej więcej 65x65mm, zatem ów Kątnik (Pan Kątnik) miałby jakieś na oko 4cm wszerz i ze 7cm wzdłuż. W domu mam zdjęcie zrobione mu pionowo od góry, to się go zmierzy dokładnie.

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Witam

Przeczytałam cały dziennik z wielkim zapałem..  powiem nawet szczerze, że ze śmiechu się popłakałam w niektórych momentach. Podziwiam zapał, jeśli dobrze pójdzie to my na wiosnę będziemy wykańczać dom i przy okazji nas.
Twój dziennik czyta się lekko i nigdy nie chce się skończyć.

Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości
Nektarynka - żona marcopo

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję za miłe słowa i cóż mogę napisać... może tyle, że nam już owszem, coraz częściej chce się już skończyć  :smile: 

Również pozdrawiam i również życzę wytrwałości z wykańczaniem Waszego domu. Bo postawienie stanu surowego, to naprawdę mały pikuś jest...

J.

----------


## BasH

> Pocieszyłem Cię, powiadasz?... Cóż, za to tyś mnie własnie dobił   (odnośnie BasH'a)





> ... życzę wytrwałości z wykańczaniem Waszego domu. Bo postawienie stanu surowego, to naprawdę mały pikuś jest...J.


No to jest 1:1. Powoli zaczynam ogarniać myślą i kieszenią elementy wykańczające i wygląda to trochę przerażająco... Ale spokojnie, może nie na gotowo, mam nadzieję, że za rok o tej porze będę mieszkał i wykańczał co nie wykończone...

----------


## Jarek.P

> No to jest 1:1. Powoli zaczynam ogarniać myślą i kieszenią elementy wykańczające i wygląda to trochę przerażająco... Ale spokojnie, może nie na gotowo, mam nadzieję, że za rok o tej porze będę mieszkał i wykańczał co nie wykończone...


Cóż mogę napisać... Pamiętasz o zasadniczej zasadzie (czy też raczej zasadzce): _wszelkie kalkulacje mnóż przez dwa, dopiero wtedy będą prawdziwe_? U nas, w przypadku wykończeniówki ta zasada sprawdziła się właściwie w pełni, zarówno w odniesieniu do czasu, jak i do kosztów.

Jednego tylko nie rozumiem. Inne stare prawidło budujących mówi, że wykończenie pochłania drugie tyle kasy, co stan surowy. I też zgoda, u nas mniej więcej to tak wychodzi. Ale kurcze, ile rzeczy ja sam odwaliłem??? Jakby to wyszło, gdyby za to wszystko trzeba było opłacić jeszcze robciznę? Mamy co prawda w domu parę finansowych szaleństw (typu ten sztuczny kamień na kominach), ale dla równowagi mamy też całkiem sporo rzeczy z najniższej półki, więc trudno tu zwalać winę na "a bo my takie drogie materiały używamy". Łazienek w trawertynie nie mamy w każdym razie...

J.

----------


## compi

Dla tego gdy czytam wątki o zamknięciu budowy w 200 tysiącach to oczy przecieram i nie wierzę. To się może udać właśnie do stanu surowego zamkniętego, no może developerskiego, ale nie do zamieszkania. Całe szczęście, że surowy to kawał widocznej roboty i entuzjazm u niektórych nie słabnie bo inaczej.... Przy wykończeniach nieraz już trzeba iść na spory kompromis, bo można tę budowę wymarzonego domku z czasem znienawidzić. Najlepsze jest to, że praktycznie roboty przy nim i wokół nigdy nie zabraknie.

----------


## miloszenko

> Dla tego gdy czytam wątki o zamknięciu budowy w 200 tysiącach to oczy przecieram i nie wierzę. To się może udać właśnie do stanu surowego zamkniętego, no może developerskiego, ale nie do zamieszkania. Całe szczęście, że surowy to kawał widocznej roboty i entuzjazm u niektórych nie słabnie bo inaczej.... Przy wykończeniach nieraz już trzeba iść na spory kompromis, bo można tę budowę wymarzonego domku z czasem znienawidzić. Najlepsze jest to, że praktycznie roboty przy nim i wokół nigdy nie zabraknie.


To moze sie udac do stanu pod klucz prosze mi wierzyc. Kwestia odpowiedniego projektu domu (najlepiej do 100 m2), braku wykuszy, lukarni, balkonow, garazu i wiele pracy wlasnej i okazuje sie ze sie da. 

Tak czy inaczej podpisuje sie obiema rekami i nogami pod tym, iz koszt budowy trzeba lepiej zalozyc wiekszy. U mnie koszt wzrosl o jakies 20% i glownie dlatego, iz ostatecznie wybralismy drozsze konkretne rozwiazania, co nie zmienia faktu, iz podczas planowania na dany etap nikt nie chcial nawet kalkulowac wzrostu kosztow  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia.

----------


## compi

Stąd moje zdumienie i podejrzenia, że to się może udać gdy teście, szwagry i rodzeństwo razem z inwestorem uczestniczą czynnie w budowie mając dojście do prawdziwych cen producentów materiałów i duuużo czasu oraz umiejętności.

----------


## Pawlo111

> To moze sie udac do stanu pod klucz prosze mi wierzyc. Kwestia odpowiedniego projektu domu (najlepiej do 100 m2), braku wykuszy, lukarni, balkonow, garazu i wiele pracy wlasnej i okazuje sie ze sie da. 
> 
> Tak czy inaczej podpisuje sie obiema rekami i nogami pod tym, iz koszt budowy trzeba lepiej zalozyc wiekszy. U mnie koszt wzrosl o jakies 20% i glownie dlatego, iz ostatecznie wybralismy drozsze konkretne rozwiazania, co nie zmienia faktu, iz podczas planowania na dany etap nikt nie chcial nawet kalkulowac wzrostu kosztow 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia.


Zapomniałeś dodać ''...i opanowania trudnej sztuki kompromisów...''

----------


## Jarek.P

Od powietrza, głodu, ognia i taśmy teflonowej
Zachowaj nas Panie!

Była północ.
Fugowałem resztę glazury w kotłowni, w tym miejsca, które na to czekały od miesięcy ("potem się zafuguje"). Dzieciaki już dawno spały, żona gdzieś poszła, w kotłowni siedziałem sam, na klęczkach, pogwizdując sobie pod nosem i kompletnie nie zwracając uwagi na to, co mogłoby się czaić za plecami...
Nałożyłem kolejną porcję fugi na styk ściana/podłoga, gdzie miałem niezafugowany cokół, ściągam gumą i ściągając przemieszczam się coraz głębiej w kąt pod umywalką. Tam wreszcie ciągnę gumą kolejną porcję fugi po cokole, z konieczności zawadzając i o zafugowane już wyżej płytki, kiedy nagle... Płynie! Jezus Maria, fuga spływa po ścianie!!!

Bodajże równo rok temu instalowałem sobie baterię "chirurgiczną" w kotłowni, relacjonowałem to zresztą tu w dzienniku. Niestety, nie pamiętam powodu, dla którego do uszczelnienia połączenia mimośrodu z przedłużką, zamiast jak należy pakuł nakręconych na gówno z masłem, użyłem taśmy teflonowej. W każdym razie, ponieważ przedłużka króciutka (15mm), gwint wewnętrzny miała bardzo krótki, a ponieważ właściwe położenie mimośrodu było przy gwincie niedokręconym do oporu, musiałem tam nawalić teflonu bardzo grubo, być może jeszcze próbowałem wtedy dokręcić ten mimośród do właściwej pozycji "siłom". Tak czy tak, przedłużka pękła. Nie mam pojęcia, kiedy się to stało, raczej na pewno nie wtedy, bo nie było tam podłogi, na betonie mokre byłoby widać wyraźnie, poza tym przez rok ciurkania wody... raczej byśmy tam już mogli pieczarki hodować na podłodze, a ze ścian by boczniak wyrastał. Podejrzewam po różnych objawach towarzyszących, że stało się to całkiem niedawno.

Późno wczoraj było, jak to odkryłem (w zasadzie, było to już dzisiaj), więc jedynie upewniłem się, że to nic trywialnego typu uszczelka i poszedłem spać. Całą noc męczyły mnie koszmary, w których a to skuwałem glazurę ze ściany, żeby zgrzać nowe kolanko z uszami, a to posadzkę skuwam w połowie domu, żeby żaby, ryby i Jozina z Bazin ze styropianu podłogowego wygonić, w rezultacie dziś rano, skoro hejnał z francuzem w kieszeni i żabą do rur w garści dobrałem się do baterii, zlokalizowałem usterkę i... 

...i co? 

I wyrwałem chwasta !



A nowego tym razem wstawiłem jak należy, na pakuły.

Ogólnie, weekend ten upłynął pod znakiem: wykańczamy kotłownię. Nie to, żeby kotłownia była najważniejszym wnętrzem w domu i elementem blokującym nam przeprowadzkę, ale kiedyś trzeba było, więc czemu nie teraz? 
Choćby taki sufit. Czy raczej jego brak. W kotłowni pod sufitem idzie sobie rura kanalizacyjna (wanna w głównej łazience na poddaszu), więc od początku zakładany tam był sufit podwieszany. Planowałem pierwotnie gipskarton, oczywiście "temi rencami". I im dłużej planowałem, tym bardziej mi się tego robić nie chciało. Płyta GK waży trochę ponad 30kg, a format ma przy tym mało wygodny do dźwigania, samemu nad głową... no powiedzmy, że trzymać to dwoma rękami i głową, trzecią ręką przykręcać wkręty, a czwartą ręką podawać sobie te wkręty - no trudno trochę. Z chętnych do pracy pomocników, jeden co prawda po drabinie lata już jak stary, ale ciężko się z nim poza tym dogadać, bowiem opanował póki co jedynie dwa słowa: mama (oznacza to absolutnie każdą osobę, która ma coś do jedzenia i może to dać) oraz niam-niam (oznacza to coś, co można zjeść/wypić), drugi zaś nawet z drabiny do sufitu nie sięgnie, poza tym zwykle własną wizję kolejności robót ma i lubi ją wprowadzać w życie bez uprzedzenia. Pożyczać dla 10m2 sufitu stojaka montażowego nie kalkulowało się, a robić wzorem innych budujących stojak home made - to właśnie miałem na uwadze, ale tak jakoś weny nie było.

I wtedy... objawienie spadło. Na moją małżonkę kochaną! Ot tak po prostu,któregoś dnia zagaiła, że może sufit kasetonowy? Ja - że nie, że to na pewno drogie jest, że ma być GK. Ona uparcie, żeby sprawdzić. No więc ja, westchnąwszy ciężko, dla świętego spokoju odpaliłem gógla i szukam. Szukam szukam i ku zdumieniu swemu znalazłem jedną ofertę, drugą, trzecią.... kurcze, to tanie, jak barszcz jest!
A montaż tego to czysta bajka, składa się to prościutko i szybciutko i gdyby nie to, że nasz sufit musi z technologicznych przyczyn mieć uskok, byłoby już wszystko skończone. A i tak, owoc jednego wieczora przyjemnej robótki wygląda, jak widać:



Docelowy sufit tworzą płyty z prasowanej wełny mineralnej, je się tam po prostu wkłada  :big grin: 
A przy tym cały czas mamy zachowaną pełną serwisowalność, za taki sufit można w każdej chwili zajrzeć, *przeciągnąć sobie jakieś kable...* Echhh, jak jeszcze gdzieś w domu kiedyś wykonam ślepą podłogę techniczną, to już będę się całkiem czuł jak w pracy!  :wink: 

Razem z elementami tego sufitu, jednym transportem przyjechały (wreszcie) widoczne na powyższym zdjęciu drzwi garaż/kotłownia. Drzwi o tyle ważne, że garaż (nieogrzewany) jest jedną z istotnych dróg, jaką nam ciepło z domu spierdziela. Drzwi oczywiście miały być ocieplone. I tu własnie był problem, bo jak się okazuje, trochę trudno takie kupić. Przynajmniej, póki ktoś się chce poruszać w zakresie rozsądnych cen za drzwi jakby nie patrzeć do mało reprezentacyjnego miejsca. 
Kiedyś znalazłem fajne, niedrogie drzwi dokładnie takie, jak trzeba ("gospodarcze" się nazywały, ocieplone) na allegro, niestety wtedy nie kupiłem, a potem - kamień w wodę. Teraz szukamy - nie ma. No nie ma i koniec. Jeśli są, to nieocieplone tylko. Żona w desperacji chciała kupować drzwi "antywłamaniowe" takie jak do mieszkań w bloku się kupuje, bo jest po hipermarketach sporo niskobudżetowych chińczyków, ich antywłamaniowość jest co prawda mocno wątpliwa (gdzieś na youtube jest film pokazujący, jak ktoś pokonuje takie antywłamaniowe drzwi za pomocą otwieracza do konserw, w dodatku o ile dobrze pamiętam, włamywacz był nieletni), ale ocieplone zwykle są. Tyle, że chińczycy, niestety, mają dziwny gust i ciężko było znaleźć takie drzwi, które byłyby tanie, a nie wyglądały przy tym, jak wrota od zakrystii barokowego kościoła. Kiedy wreszcie udawało nam się znaleźć takie, to albo cenę miały wyżej tysiąca, albo interesujący nas rozmiar już był sprzedany. 
Wreszcie cudem prawdziwym znalazłem drzwi w Platformie. Blaszane proste drzwi, bez żadnych zdobień, ocieplone pianką, półframuga w komplecie, w dodatku cena na poziomie tanich drzwi wewnętrznych. Zamówiłem natychmiast, upewniwszy się jedynie co do tego ocieplenia, bo tylko to mnie interesowało w sumie. A kiedy teraz przyjechały, okazało się, że kupiłem niemalże złotą rybkę. Znaczy... życzeń nie spełniają (choć w sumie, może spróbować by trzeba?), ale nie są to jakieśtam blaszane drzwi. Jest to "surówka" drzwi antywłamaniowych produkcji drzwiowej wyższej półki: Hörmann (widzisz, Ciotka? Nawet umlauciora wstawiłem!), przeznaczona do oklejenia warstwą wykończeniową. Ocieplone, proste, gładkie, jedynie okucia musimy dokupić. No i warstwę wykończeniową jednak damy, kotłownia, nie kotłownia, dlaczego mają blaszane drzwi straszyć? Z jednej strony, odkotłowniowej będzie okleina drewnopodobna (już kupiona, za całe 30PLN), a z drugiej, jak wymyśliliśmy, pomalujemy je farbą tablicową, będzie świetne miejsce do zapisywania Ważnych Spraw Do załatwienia, żeby je mieć przed oczami wyjeżdżając z domu.

Oto i drzwi w całej, niewykończonej żadnymi okleinami okazałości:



Prócz drzwi widać tam i niżej podpisanego w trakcie wykonywania Bardzo Ważnego Zadania. Glif garażowy trzeba było okleić tak jak i ściany w garażu styropianem. Boczne powierzchnie kleiłem normalnie klejem do styropianu, ale sufit poszedł na piankę PU. 
Jak się klei do sufitu styropian na piankę? Prosto: 
- popsikać, 
- przyłożyć, 
- podeprzeć dowolną częścią ciała, 
- stać i podpierać, póki nie złapie:



Glif w trakcie tworzenia z drugiej strony, widać elementy domowej automatyki, tu akurat fragment instalacji "a-czy-ja-zamknąłem-drzwi-do-garażu?". W powietrzu wisi też tymczasowy kabel od sondy temperaturowej pogodówki. Docelowy ma iść przez kros w serwerowni, a ten jeszcze nie zrobiony, więc póki co tak sobie wisi prowizora:



W tle natomiast widać niedawne miejsce, w którym mieszkały pająki-mutanty (w dziurze w ścianie), obecnie mamy tam piękny grzejnik czyniący kotłownię najcieplejszym pomieszczeniem w całym domu, co daje się odczuć zwłaszcza odkąd te drzwi garażowe się pojawiły. Kotłownia ma być jednocześnie pralnią, więc przyda się.



I na koniec jeszcze malutka robótka murarska - podest naokoło domowej wersji Hydrozagadki: węzła wodociągowo-hydroforowego. Docelowo będzie zapłytkowane, ale pod płytkami coś musiało być. I jest. Szmata jest szmatą tymczasową, schnie po zacieraniu wczorajszych fug na czysto..



J.

----------


## netbet

> .... i taśmy teflonowej


...taaa...teflon to jest dobry na patelni .... 
duzo masz takich połączeń tasiemkowych?... jak puścił jeden, to prawem serii polecą.... nie żebym krakał..

----------


## Jarek.P

Nieee, ja wielokrotnie tu na forum deklarowany miłośnik pakuł jestem. I szczerze mówiąc, nie mam zielonego pojęcia, dlaczego akurat tą złączkę wkręciłem na teflon, to rok temu było i po prostu nie pamiętam, jedyne co mi się we łbie majaczy, to że miałem jakieś problemy z jej ustawieniem w odpowiedniej pozycji, ale w czym mi miał ten teflon pomóc?.... Równie prawdopodobne jest, że mi w moim idealnie utrzymywanym porządku na polu boju gdzieś pakuły wcięło, albo gówno z masłem się skończyło.
Starość nie radość, Panie, skleroza...

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

> ...taaa...teflon to jest dobry na patelni .... 
> duzo masz takich połączeń tasiemkowych?... jak puścił jeden, to prawem serii polecą.... nie żebym krakał..


Hehe też nie do końca bo przyklejony jest klejem z azbestem.

My używamy pasty i sznurka teflonowego, a pakuły wozimy tak na wszelki wypadek i nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio używaliśmy.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech i zapomniałem zupełnie o ważnej sprawie: znów w tym roku nam coś nad głowami latało. I znów w kwietniu, tak jak poprzednio:



Stoi jeszcze barakowóz, widać hałdę odpadów gipskartonowych - kwiecień, jak nic! 
Kwiecień - tradycyjnym miesiącem lotów śpiegowskich. 
Chyba kupię wiatrówkę... 
Co mi będą... po moim niebie latać!

J.

----------


## compi

Już bardziej tego dachu nie mogliście połamać, hehe. Brakuje tylko wolego oka : )

----------


## Jarek.P

No bez przesady, zwykły kopertowy dach, tylko lukarnę ma z każdej strony. No... od prawej są dwie lukarny.

J.

----------


## bajcik

Po poszukiwaniach udało mi się znaleść na Zumi  to miejsce. Wygląda jak by ten las wyrósł tam specjalnie dla ciebie!

----------


## Jarek.P

> Wygląda jak by ten las wyrósł tam specjalnie dla ciebie!


Wiesz, nie pomyślałem o tym, ale w sumie to masz rację. Jak nam kiedyś wyszło z liczenia słojów na ściętym drzewie, ten las ma około czterdziestu lat i jest moim rówieśnikiem. On rósł razem ze mną! I co z tego, że działo się to w czasach, kiedy ja niespecjalnie nawet wiedziałem, że jest taka miejscowość, jak "Marki", a najbardziej na świecie to chciałem być albo kosmonautą, albo panem, co naprawia telewizory (nie mogłem się zdecydować co lepsze, kosmonauta - fajna rzecz, ale np. takiej lutownicy nie miał, o torbie pełnej lamp na wymianę nie wspominając). Już wtedy byliśmy sobie przeznaczeni!  :smile:  

J.

----------


## ktosiek

Ale macie las, na pewno chcecie te drzewa  :wink: 
A co do dachu, to się nie dziwię opinii poddaszowców.  Aż sam poszukam, czy u mnie latali też "szpigi", ale w lubelskie to żadko zaglądają, ostatnio była mapa z 3 lata wstecz.
No i mam pytanie o osprzęt do rozdzielni, firma Doepke, może być????

----------


## Jarek.P

No luudzie, zupełnie nie rozumiem waszych obiekcji  :wink: 
Fakt, nie jest to dach typu stodoła, ale i specjalnie nie odbiega od średniej choćby w mojej okolicy. Ot, proszę, choćby tylko z mojego najbliższego sąsiedztwa, są co prawda dwa takie domy:



Ale większość (dla porządku - stawiane niedaleko "czworaki" pomijam, a osiedle deweloperskie z ilomaś identycznymi domkami traktuję jako jedno) wygląda, jak poniżej:



Tak więc owszem, dach mamy skomplikowany, nie przeczę, ale z drugiej strony - w zasadzie nie odbiegamy od lokalnej średniej.

Co do rozdzielni - o takiej firmie nic nie wiem, ale ja inżynier, nie insztalator, w dodatku więc mogę się nie znać. Ale rozdzielnia to w sumie tylko puszka, jeśli wygląd Ci pasuje, to bierz. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurcze, tak to jest, jak się odpisuje z dziećmi na głowie. Pytałeś o osprzęt, nie o rozdzielnię. Tak czy tak o takiej firmie pierwsze słyszę. Nie jestem instalatorem, więc nie mam superorientacji w rynku i tym, co na nim aktualnie jest, więc to że nie słyszałem, to żaden argument niby, ale... 

Gógiel mówi, że to firma niemiecka, ale kto ich tam wie? Tenże sam gógiel mówi np., że Bemko to firma polska, a osprzęt Bemko de facto jest małymi chińskimi łapkami za miskę ryżu składany i obawiam się, że z tym może być podobnie. Szczerze mówiąc nie testowałbym wynalazków na sobie. Wiele nie zaoszczędzisz, a ryzyko jest.

J.

----------


## manieq82

Co do mocowania trepów to podpowiem jak robił to jakby nie było fachowiec u mnie.
Mocował na cztery takie fajusie kołki nabijane na trepa (znaczy trep na kołki) a potem i tak wypiankowywał pod trepem.
Trzyma się mocno jak diabli i nic nie stupa głucho  :smile: 

Pozdr

----------


## Jarek.P

@Manieq - te kołki znam i być może też się nimi będę podpierał, sęk w tym jednak, że u nas z wysokościami stopni jest problem, dlatego same trepy będą cieniutkie (2,5cm) i nie chcę między nimi a betonem żadnych dystansów, mają leżeć przyklejone wprost na betonie.

Ale wróćmy do rzeczy. Niedawno jeden z internetowych serwisów podawał niusa na miarę moich ulubionych czasopism, tzn "Faktu" i "Superexpresu" o młodziutkiej wietnamce, która zastosowała sobie jakąś ziołową kurację przeciwalergiczną i w kilka dni postarzała się wizualnie o 40 lat. O szczegółach można poczytać tutaj, ja natomiast chciałbym naszym tabloidom przekazać, że naprawdę nie trzeba takich newsów aż w Wietnamie szukać, nasze, proszę dziennikarzy, nasze trzeba popierać! Nasze, dobre bo polskie!

O, proszę bardzo, młodziutki (mniejsza o to, że 40letni) przykładny mąż i ojciec, pracowicie zajmujący się wykańczaniem domu, w przeciągu dwóch godzin postarzał się o kilkadziesiąt lat! A wszystko w wyniku kuracji gipsowej. Prosze bardzo: 

Przed:



Po:



Jak sami widzicie, po co sensacji szukać gdzieś na końcu świata? U nas, u nas wystarczy! Za prawa do publikacji policzę też na pewno taniej, niż zagramaniczny serwis...  :wink: 

A tak na serio - to malutki kawałek sufitu był, gładź na nim machnąłem, trzeba było dotrzeć...

Dobra, starczy śmichów-chichów, pora na powody do płaczu. Ta pęknięta złączka, o której pisałem przed tygodniem... No niestety, trochę z niej wody musiało popłynąć. I musiało się to wydarzyć teraz i na szczęście zostało szybko wykryte, dlatego nie ma tragedii, ale, niestety powodów do radości też nie ma: na jednej ścianie kotłowni, na półmetrowym odcinku pojawił się wapienny wykwit od zawilgocenia. Tydzień temu jeszcze go nie było (na 100%), stąd wniosek, że zalanie jest świeże, wykwit się też nie powiększa, a po wysuszeniu świecącym wprost w ścianę przez kilka godzin 500W halogenem zbladło mu się i nie sprawia wrażenia, żeby miał zarastać prawdziwkami, ale nie zmienia to faktu, że pod wylewką mamy w tej chwili mokro...
Ta mokrość, niezasilana świeżymi dostawami wody kiedyś sobie w końcu wyschnie, ale problem jest  :sad:  Może nie jest to problem na miarę zdarzających się zalań typu ileś metrów sześciennych wody z pękniętej rury na dom poszło, ale też boli. 

Sufit w kotłowni - zrobiony! Ten system kasetonowy to po prostu rewelka! Cenowo wychodzi na podobnym poziomie, jak GK, a o ile mniej pierdzielenia, o ile czystsza robota, czasu ile się zaoszczędza! No i kable sobie można potem w takim suficie ciągnąć... 



Uskok w suficie jest technologiczny, sufit nie mógł być prosto z uwagi na wymagane miejsce nad kotłem CO, gdyby nie to, rzecz byłaby jeszcze prostsza w montażu, nie trzebaby rzeźbić nitowanych wsporników, które widać na zdjęciu i które trochę psują czystość konstrukcji. Oczywiście docelowo tam będzie jakieś porządne oświetlenie, prawdopodobnie panele rastrowe, albo reflektorki, żarówka na kablu to ficzer tymczasowy.
Widoczna na zdjęciu jedna niewłożona na miejsce płyta, to zaczątek instalacji suszarki do wieszania prania. Tamże właśnie pod sufitem będzie sobie wisieć i musiałem podumać nad tym, jak ją zamocować. 

I kolejna rzecz: podest "pod wiadro" na przyłączu wodociągowym - już tylko zafugować zostało. No i doczyścić płytki ze wszystkich śladów po mieszaniu w tamtym miejscu mieszadłem zapraw, klejów i tym podobnych...



Ostatnia sprawa na dziś - glif drzwi garaż/kotłownia. Ponieważ garaż jest od wewnątrz w styropianie, to i glif zrobiłem ze styropianu, z siatką zaciągnięta klejem. Kiedyś pewnie pójdą na to płytki. Kiedyś...
W każdym razie od zainstalowania tych drzwi widać, ile ciepła nam spierdzielało z domu przez garaż. Obecnie w domu jest ciepło, a w garażu jest lodówa! W zasadzie panuje tam temperatura niewiele wższa, niż na zewnątrz, co zresztą widac po tym, jak mi wysychał klej położony na narożniku już późnym wieczorem (temperatura na zewnątrz -1, w garażu - tak na oko z 5-8 stopni) . Następnego dnia on już oczywiście był związany, ale cały czas mokry!:



I tyle na dziś. My w każdym razie od piątku mieszkamy już "na stałe"  :big lol: 

*My, Towarzysze Już Mieszkający pozdrawiamy Was Wszystkich, Towarzyszy Budujących i Wykańczających!*



J.

----------


## compi

W suficie kasetonowym najdroższe są chyba wypełnienia i niektórzy kroją najtańszą płytę g-k, uprzednio ją malując. Gratulacje za efekty. Wizażystą na Halloween może chcesz zostać?

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - no fakt, że wypełnienia można kupić i takie po stówie, ale to jak ktoś bardzo musi. Jak nie musi... ja kupiłem wypełnienia specjalne do pomieszczeń wilgotnych za całe 15 PLN/m2. Kupując najtańsze GK, tnąc je i malując zaoszczędziłbym może z połowę tej kwoty, pytanie tylko, czy to już by nie był przerost formy nad treścią? Bo mam wrażenie, że w tym momencie wchodzimy już w poziom oszczędności, w którym samo pierdzielenie się z cięciem, malowaniem i transportowaniem płyt GK nie równoważy zysku.

J. (w sumie... gdyby pociąć na kwadraty wszystkie liczne kartony, jakie się mi zostały, pociągnąć je białą sufitówką...  :big grin: )

----------


## WaldiM

Wypełnienia można kupić i po 8 zł za płytę i to mineralne jest firma w Puławach, która sprzedaje je odzyskiwane z Francji i regenerowane u nich. Trzy swoje sklepy w tych płytach robiłem jakieś grosze mi wyszły za metr kompletnego sufitu ze wszystkim płaciłem 21 złotych jeszcze mi wycinali go na wymiar a robiłem tego ponad 250 metrów. Jarek nie opłaca się montować do tego opraw oświetleniowych kompletny panel wchodzący w otwór 60x60 lub 60x30 kosztuje ok 70 zł ma 4 świetlówki i starter tylko podpinasz pod kabelki to wszystko. Dobierz sobie tylko dobrą barwę świetlówek.

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie wczoraj odkryłem, że za ten sufit to ja jeszcze mocno przepłaciłem  :smile: 
Kupowałem jego komponenty w Platformie i było dla mnie bardzo tanio, ale wczoraj w leroju odkryłem, że też mają to cudo, profile są troszkę tańsze, ale za to panele można kupić za grosze, najtańsze (choć fakt, że potworny badziew) były już po 9zł. Takie porównywalne z moimi kosztowały bodajże 12pln za płytę. Więc na moim suficie jestem całe 30zł w plecy. Dwanaście piw!!!!

A co do oświetlenia - jak pisałem wyżej, zastanawialiśmy się tam własnie nad oprawą rastrową, taką po prostu wstawianą zamiast jednej płyty. Niestety w sklepach dostępne są tylko takie ze świetlówkami na wierzchu, przysłoniętymi jedynie takim ażurowym odbłyśnikiem, nie podobało nam się to za bardzo. Szukaliśmy oprawy rastrowej w całości przesłoniętej mleczną szybą, tak, żeby uzyskać efekt świecącego gładkiego panela na suficie, niestety nigdzie nie mogłem czegoś takiego znaleźć.

Suma sumarum... oświetlenie tam będzie zupełnie inne, dość mocno nawiązujące do kotłowniowego charakteru kotłowni, oprawa już kupiona, zainstaluję, to pokażę. I nie, nie będzie to lampa piwniczna z kagańcem  :wink: 


J.

----------


## bajcik

coś tego typu?
http://allegro.pl/oprawa-kanalowa-ov...834612168.html

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie pisałem, że nie lampa w kagańcu  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Gdzieś, ktoś, kiedyś, w jakimś Dzienniku Budowy wyśmiał tezę, że po przeprowadzce, jak już się w domu mieszka, to się ma więcej czasu, żeby coś zrobić, że prawda jest dokładnie odwrotna. Nie pamiętam już, kto to napisał, ale zaprawdę, powiadam Wam, wiedział, co pisze!

Tempo prac spadło dramatycznie i to nawet nie z braku czasu, chęci głównie brakuje. Po moim Dzienniku zresztą to też widać, kiedyś Dziennik po każdym weekendzie uzupełniałem na bieżąco, jeszcze w niedzielę wieczorem, a teraz? Środa już, a relacji z postępów jak nie było, tak nie ma...

Lampa w kotłowni w każdym razie wciąż nie podłączona, więc jeszcze jej nie pokażę, ale za to pod sufitem pojawiło się coś innego: suszarka na pranie. O, proszę bardzo, nawet od razu z testowym obciążeniem:



A dla technicznych czytaczy tego dziennika zagadka: jak ta suszarka jest powieszona? Kasetony tego sufitu nośności nie mają  żadnej, sam stelaż też jest zbyt słaby na powieszenie prania, które może ważyć wraz z wodą i z parędziesiąt kilo, a robiąc mocowanie wprost do sufitu "właściwego" należało zachować możliwość wstawienia tam kasetonu, który montuje się od góry  :wink: 

Rozwiązanie zagadki później, a póki co - pójdźmy na salony. W których to salonach podłoga WRESZCIE się robi. Do tej pory cała część salonowa naszego salonu miała gołą, pylącą i ścierającą się miejscami wylewkę, co przy mieszkaniu już na stałe dołujące było trochę. Zwłaszcza, jak nasz młodszy upierał się, że on nigdzie indziej, tylko właśnie po tym betonie musi raczkować. Od teraz w każdym razie ten czas, to już historia, bowiem podłoga w salonie właśnie się robi! 



Udało nam się kupić bardzo fajną jednolamelową deskę trójwarstwową, wierzchnie drewno to Doussie, kolorystyka jest jak stworzona dla nas. Niestety, drewno, jak to drewno - ściemnieje, ale mam nadzieję, że nie zrobi się "heba-nowe". Pod deską sa płyty XPS, a pod nimi - grrrruuuuba folia budowlana, końcówka z rolki, która się została z robienia izolacji poziomej. 
No i jak widać na zdjęciu - w każdym porządnym domu powinien być porządny ważący 20kg akumulator luzem (szary prostopadłościan na pierwszym planie), bowiem nigdy nie wiadomo, kiedy i do czego się przyda!  :smile:  U nas o kwestię styku chodziło. Komune tam wprowadziłem, Wolność, Równość i Braterstwo, wszyscy mieli mieć nawet nie według zasług, a po prostu równo i basta. A deska co? A g..no! Wyżej se siędę i tak se będę siedziała podniesiona o dobrych 5mm względem gresu i to akurat w samym przejściu, a wy się potykajcie, jak wam przeszkadza! 
Cóż było robić? Powiedziano w  klasyce filmu polskiego: "z akumulatorem na jajach jeszcze nikt nie kłamał!", tekst zawsze mi się podobał, więc skorzystałem z porady. O ten akumulator co prawda też się można potknąć, ale to już przynajmniej będzie potknięcie w imię słusznej sprawy. No i zauważyć łatwiej. Z czasem może się na nim jakąś serwetkę położy, paprotkę w doniczce?...

A tak bardziej serio - jedynym problemem technicznym przy tej desce okazała się właśnie owa kwestia styku z płytkami. Granica jest w kształcie esa-floresa, opisywałem kiedyś perypetie związane z docinaniem po łuku dość kruchego gresu, co miało być robione waterjetem przez specjalistyczną firmę, a zostało w końcu zrobione prowadzoną "z ręki" szlifierką kątową w sposób skrajnie odległy od specjalistyczności, ale niewiele mniej skuteczny.
Teraz trzeba było z tym łukiem ożenić resztę podłogi. Korek w roli dylatacji odrzuciłem dość szybko, on by był idealny przy parkiecie, ale deska trójwarstwowa jest podłogą pływającą, marne były szanse zatem. Zwłaszcza, że takie są fajne listwy do wykonywania takich łączeń... Jedyne związane z listwami "ale", to fakt, że te przeznaczone do gięcia są wąziutkie. I jeśli uwzględnić fakt, że deska musiała mieć zostawioną dylatację celem umożliwienia jej pracy, wychodziło, że ona pod listwę się będzie chować jedynie na 5-7mm, zatem trzeba ją przycinać idealnie i bez żadnych zadziorów. 
Pierwsza próba z wykorzystaniem wyrzynarki i posiadanego noża "czyste cięcie" - tragedia. Nóż miał owo "czyste cięcie" zaimplementowane w taki sposób, że w twardym materiale robił się mocno nadsterowny, a dodatkowo ten konkretny materiał strzępił wcale nie gorzej od noża standardowego. Co było robić? Samochód, Castorama i szukamy nowego noża. Wybór padł na nóż "odwrotny" i dość drobnozębny, dodatkowo taki raczej z wyższej półki. I różnica - jak widać, kolosalna:



Lewy nóż, to owo "czyste cięcie". On na zdjęciu wygląda, jak standardowy, ale standardowy nie jest. Jest dość gruby i zęby ma nie rozchylane na zewnątrz, a tak ostrzone, że krawędzie tnące mają naprzemiennie do wewnątrz niejako. Efekty przy tym materiale - jak na zdjęciu. Nóż "odwrotny" po prawej natomiast - co prawda strasznie narowisty, trzeba bardzo pewnie trzymać wyrzynarkę, bo bardzo usiłuje się rzucać, ale przy odrobinie starań - tnie pięknie i bez najmniejszej nawet szczerby.

I kwestia samej listwy. Te, w wykonaniu do gięcia są dwojakie: z przekrojem w kształcie litery T przystosowane do wklejania oraz takie, w których to T ma u dołu jeszcze grzebień do zakotwiczenia pod gresem. I te właśnie byłyby dla nas idealne, gdyby podłoga była robiona w odwrotnej kolejności. Niestety gres już mamy... Nastawialiśmy się na te listwy w kształcie litery "T", ale te, jak się okazało, tylko aluminium, mosiądz, albo z laminatem "dębowym". A tuż obok, te wklejane pod terakotę - wzorów do wyboru do koloru. Co było robić? Kupiłem te pod glazurę, języczki im poskracałem, po czym złapałem za moją wierną felcownicę i proszę, jaki patent:  :big grin: 



A tak to wygląda na podłodze:



Całość póki co tak sobie leży (stąd ten akumulator - tam akurat nie wiedzieć czemu, podłoga miała tendencje do wstawania), ale jak już całość zrobię, chcę całą tą krawędź unieść na klinach i listwę na całej długości pociągnąć klejem silikonowym - ona będzie przyklejona do gresu na sztywno, a panele będą miały możliwość pracy.

I na koniec - rozwiązanie zagadki suszarkowej. Jak pisałem, nie można było jej powiesić wprost na kasetonach, bo te być może utrzymałyby kiść baloników na szpilce, ale niewiele więcej. Stelaż od tych kasetonów - owszem, jest dość solidny, ale chyba nie aż tak, żeby na nim pranie wieszać. Oczywisty pomysł, jaki się nasuwa, to mocować przez te kasetony wprost do sufitu, na jakichś wysięgnikach. Super, ale jak to zrobić zachowując w tym miejscu kaseton, który w stelaż się wkłada od góry? 

Wymyśliłem coś takiego:



Do sufitu jest mocowana kobyłka z kantówki 5x5cm. Grzbiet kobyłki (kobyłka jest do góry kopytami, więc przez grzbiet mam na myśli dolną powierzchnię  :smile:  ) jest jakieś 5cm - wystarczająco miejsca do włożenia kasetonu i manewrowania nim. A suszarka? A wisi sobie pod kobyłką. Przykręcona do niej długachnymi (12cm) wkrętami do drewna poprzez dystanse cięte z aluminiowej rurki. Ich długość jest dokładnie taka, że suszarka wygląda na przykręconą do kasetonu, podczas gdy w rzeczywistości kaseton się na niej co najwyżej delikatnie opiera  :smile: 
Na koniec, wspominana już kiedyś ciekawostka: na ostatnim zdjęciu widać fragment komunikatu nabazgranego sprajem na suficie właściwym. Komunikat ów brzmi "Nie tynk.". Do kogo komunikat był adresowany - chyba wiadomo  :smile: 

J.

----------


## netbet

u la la... to wy juz mieszkacie? coś mi umknęło?

tos "wymodził" admin z tą suszarą...pogratulować...
...z tym nożem do wyrzynary trza było zapytać... noże do laminatów.. z odwróconymi zębami- rewalka.

pozdrawiam
NETbet

----------


## Jarek.P

No toć pisałem pięć wpisów na krzyż temu... Wytłuszczonymi wołami nawet  :smile: 

Co do noży - ja teorię znam, ale te moje noże "czyste cięcie" do tej pory mi wystarczały, robiły naprawdę czyste cięcie, z tą deską się tylko tak jakoś znielubiły.

J.

----------


## Inż.

Cześć Jarku,
A można się spytać jaka to deska i ile chodzi na rynku...

----------


## Jarek.P

To jest Tarkett, jednolamelowy, Dousssie. Cena - jakieś sto dwadzieścia parę zł za m2 i jest to dobra cena, bo taką deskę (tzn też jednolamelowa i też doussie) widywałem i powyżej 150-160/m2. 

J.

----------


## Inż.

a jakiej jakości to jest deska jakbyś mógł ją porówna do deski Barlinek?

----------


## Jarek.P

Jakość wg mnie bardzo dobra. Zamki świetnie spasowane, idealnie się składają, na obu końcach deski w środkowej warstwie mają nie sosnę, a buczynę, dzięki czemu te skrajne zamki są bardzo solidne. Same panele też bez wad, na tą powierzchnię, którą ułożyłem (ciut więcej, niż na zdjęciu powyżej) trafił mi się jeden panel z odcieniem wyraźnie odbiegającym od reszty (odstawiony na bok, do użycia gdzieś pod meblem) oraz jeden z czymś, co wygląda albo na jakąś bliznę na drewnie, albo naprawdę perfekcyjnie zrobioną wstawkę po sęku, po prostu w strukturze drewna jest delikatnie się odróżniająca kolorem łatka. Cała reszta desek bez zarzutu.

Barlinka nigdy nie układałem, więc trudno mi porównywać, ale dużo na ich temat negatywnych opinii można znaleźć, więc tu bym uważał.
W dotychczasowym mieszkaniu miałem Baltic Wood i tu Tarkett wydaje mi się lepszy, ale ten BW, który miałem, to był pozagatunek, który dzięki uprzejmości jednego pana magazyniera (delikatnie wspomożonej flaszeczką 0,75l) selekcjonowałem sobie z niepaczkowanej sterty przeznaczonej na przemiał i dzięki czemu co prawda miałem w całym mieszkaniu drewnianą podłogę w cenie najtańszych laminowanych paneli z hipermarketowej promocji, ale z układaniem było trochę roboty i moja opinia może nie być obiektywna.

J.

----------


## Inż.

Hm... opinie są pozytywne i negatywne... jak przy każdym materiale...
Pytam, bo dzieki uprzejmości mojego szwagra mogę mieć barlinek w I gat. za 60zł/m2...
Oczywiście wersikacja materiału wskazana przed zakupem...
Jadno pozna powiedzieć o deskach: że decha to decha a nie pilśnia (panel)...

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgadza się, szukając opinii n/t dowolnego produktu w necie można znaleźć rzesze zajadłych wrogów i zwolenników, sęk w tym jednak, że w przypadku Barlinka przeciwnicy jakoś wyraźnie przeważają. Niemniej, mając możliwość kupna ich desek za taką cenę, jak piszesz, nie zastanawiałbym się, tylko brał. Najwyżej zakładając na wszelki wypadek trochę więcej naddatku na straty i dobieranie.
A jeśli masz taką możliwość, to rozpakuj jedną paczkę i ułóż na podłodze w sklepie, zobacz, jak łapią zamki, czy przy ułożeniu czterech (lub więcej) paneli w cegiełkę wszystko bangla i nigdzie nie robią się szpary.

J.

----------


## Inż.

Dzięki za pomysł ze sprawdzenie desek w sklepie... napewno sprawdzę...

Ostatnio w casto była promocja na Barlinek deska miała 10mm - była coś ok. 65zł/m2...
(przynajmniej oni tak wmawiali, bo nigdzie na opakowaniu nie było napisane, że barlinek).
Orginalny Barlinek ma 14-15mm... więc złe opinie skąś się wzieły...

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie mogę, normalnie nie mogę, muszę się wyżalić...

Kuchni nam się zachciało, a konkretnie jej zabudowy. Oczywiście o zamawianiu kuchni w wypaśnym "Salonie Mebli Kuchennych" od początku nie było mowy, nie tylko bliski wykończenia (głównie finansowego) stan ogólny na to nie pozwala, ale przede wszystkim własne ambicje. 

Żeby nie przedłużać... projekt zabudowy machnęła żona, ja to rozpisałem na poszczególne korpusy, te na formatki, całość złożyłem w zgrabną tabelkę i w formie zamówienia wysłałem do firmy usługowo tnącej płyty meblowe. Nazwę firmy... przemilczę. Jeszcze. Tyle tylko napiszę, że jest to jeden z lokalnych potentatów w branży. 
Firmy takie działają zwykle w ten sposób, że zamówienie takie ładują w specjalny program, który formatki składa tak, żeby się je dało wykroić z płyty - znaczy nie tylko, żeby ich jak najwięcej na płytę weszło, ale i żeby piła dała radę to ciąć potem. Klient natomiast płaci za całe wykorzystane płyty (a więc nie tylko za formatki, ale i za odpad), do tego jest doliczany koszt samego cięcia (od sztuki formatki), oklejania oraz za usługi nietypowe.
I super, tyle teoria.

Praktyka zaś:
1) zamawiam jedynie część kuchni (mniejsza o powody), z mojej tabelki wynika mi, że łączna powierzchnia formatek wynosi około 15m2, zatem spodziewam się, że wraz z odpadem będzie pewnie z 18 metrów.
2) dostaję fakturę z wyceną. Powierzchnia płyty, jaka wyszła z programu: *ponad 23 m2!* Do moich 15m2 dochodzi zatem 50% strat! Kwota ogólna na fakturze (łącznie z oklejaniem, elementami nietypowymi itp.): *977zł*
3) Robię raban przez telefon, pan tłumaczy, że to tak wychodzi, ja nie wierzę, on przysyła mi faksem wyliczony sposób rozkroju. Z tego widzę, że szokująca wysokość strat bierze się stąd, że mądry program rozpisał moje zamówienie na trzy całe, ładnie upakowane formatkami płyty oraz czwartą, na której są trzy małe formatki, reszta płyty na śmietnik...
4) Modyfikuję zamówienie tak, żeby się zmieściło w tych trzech płytach. 
5) Przed chwilą dostałem nową wycenę. Całkowita ilość płyty spadła do 17,3m2, zatem da się. Patrze zatem na kwotę końcową....


i....


.... i cycki mnie opadli na stół, a stucna scęka się obtłukła o podłogę.

Nowa, lepsza cena: *1085zł 91gr*

Odesłałem do nich maila z grzeczną prośbą o wyjaśnienie tego fenomenu, wg którego za mniej mam zapłacić więcej. Nawet bez wskazywania widniejących na nowej fakturze cudów, typu niezamawiane wiercenie gniazd pod zawiasy, czy elementy nietypowe, które nagle się rozmnożyły ponad miarę. Od odpowiedzi zależy, czy podam tu nazwę tej firmy, czy też litościwie to przemilczę.

BTW, czy ktoś ze zorientowanych w temacie lokalesów mógłby podzielić się namiarami na stolarnię wykonującą takie usługi, jak cięcie płyt laminowanych wg zamówienia? Taką, która panuje nad tym, co robią, ewentualnie poświęcającą ciutkę więcej uwagi zamówieniom składanym przez szaraczków?

J.

----------


## olo7olo

BTW, czy ktoś ze zorientowanych w temacie lokalesów mógłby podzielić się namiarami na stolarnię wykonującą takie usługi, jak cięcie płyt laminowanych wg zamówienia? Taką, która panuje nad tym, co robią, ewentualnie poświęcającą ciutkę więcej uwagi zamówieniom składanym przez szaraczków?

Witam. Ja kiedyś (kilka lat temu) zamawiałem formatki na kuchnię, szafy itp. w firmie Versal na ul. Odlewniczej i było wszystko ok. i niedrogo, ale to było dawno i nie wiem czy oni tam jeszcze działają i czy się tym wogóle zajmują. Nawet oklejali fajnie obrzeża pcv jak ktoś chciał. Jeśli potrzebujesz tylko formatki to spróbuj zwyczajnie w Casto lub Leroyu choćby dla porównania cen - chyba, że nie mają tam odpowiedniego koloru. Jak coś to mam jeszcze kolegę co ma małą stolarnię pod Wawą - może by się podjął. PZDR

----------


## Jarek.P

Zależy mi na stolarni, co i tnie i okleja, bo nie będę paskudził sobie kuchni meblami z obrzeżami . W Leroju/Castoramie zamówić oczywiście można, ale jakość formatek ciętych przez ich piły... no nie jest ta sama już.
Niemniej za namiary dzięki, spróbuję.

J.

----------


## compi

Jeśli temat domofonu aktualny to poszukaj EURA RL-3203ID z brelokami - na kartę. Cena około 150 złociszy więc chyba niedrogo. Element zbliżeniowy który montowałem jakis czas temu to było około 300zł.

----------


## manieq82

Jarku, jeśli chodzi o płyty to kuchnię w starym domu zrobiłem z płyt z Castoramy. Plusem ich jest to że liczą tylko powierzchnię płyt kupowanych. Co do jakości to zależy - pogadaj i zapytaj czy będą ostrzyć piłę lub wymieniać bo Ci zależy - ja trafiłem wtedy bezpośrednio po ostrzeniu i nie mogę narzekać  - płyty były idealne. 
Obecną - znaczy w nowym domu - zrobiłem na bazie korpusów z BRW - maja oni linię szafek pod projekt i można w paczkach zamówić same korpusy ze śrubkami i wszystkimi duperelami - cena baardzo dobra.
Choć gdybym nie dostał tej dobrej ceny pewnie bym poszedł w castoramę - i tak tego nie widać - masz szparki między frontami po kilka mm....

Fronty zaś zamawiałem u kolesia niedaleko Forpłytu - stawiam na nich jako bohaterów twojej opowieści - to ich tzw. styl  :smile:  . Koleś ma mały warsztat a mi zrobił bardzo ładne fronty część lakierowanych a część fornirowanych i jedną formatke baardzo nietypową. 
Jeśli interesują Cie szczegóły daj znać to podzielę sie kontaktami. Efekt możesz zobaczyć chyba w dzienniku..

Pozdr
Mariusz

----------


## Jarek.P

@Manieq - o zamówieniu płyt w Castoramie myślałem, ale trzy rzeczy przemawiają przeciwko takiemu rozwiązaniu w moim przypadku:
- cena. Ta firma, co to jej nazwy nie chciałem podać, nawet po doliczeniu odpadów w tej gigantycznej ilości wychodziła cenowo na poziomie Castoramy, teraz, po obcięciu zamówienia o ta jedną płytę (i przy założeniu, że uda mi się resztę zamówienia skorygować do poprzedniego poziomu), będzie sporo taniej.
- jakość. Tu, co prawda, tak jak mówisz, gdyby trafić na piłę świeżo po ostrzeniu/wymianie, byłoby może i nieźle, ale znając życie, pewnie poszedłszy do Castoramy dowiedziałbym się, że najbliższa wymiana za dwa miesiące.
- możliwości. Mam kilka elementów nietypowych, jak półki z wyoblonym i oklejonym jednym narożnikiem, czy elementy szafek narożnych - kwadrat z wygryzionym narożnikiem ("L"), wnętrze wygryzu w okleinie. NIe jestem pewien, czy Castorama by mi to zrealizowała.

Korpusy BRW - w sumie mógłbym się zainteresować, gdyby nie nietypowe szafki, które i tak muszę robić, a w tym momencie byłyby z innej płyty...




> Forpłytu - stawiam na nich jako bohaterów twojej opowieści - to ich tzw. styl


Pozwolę sobie póki co powtórzyć SOP#1 (Standardowa Odpowiedź Polityka nr 1): nie potwierdzam, ale i nie zaprzeczam  :Lol: 

A namiary na tego człowieka od frontów poproszę.

J.

----------


## netbet

Jarek - sam sobie "rozkrój" płytę i zobaczysz ile Ci odpadu zostaje.

link: http://www.plyta-meblowa.pl/rozkroj/

... zawsze jak cos możesz płyty niewidoczne ciąć jak leci, niekoniecznie wzdłuż słoja...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## BasH

> link: http://www.plyta-meblowa.pl/rozkroj/pozdro
> NETbet


 Fajjjjne - może się przydać  :big grin:  Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wojna !!!

To już czwarta wojna w moim życiu. W tym dwie światowe!

Tyle Kargulowa Babka, a ja już śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami.
No bo tak: 
- kuna. I po kunie. Poszła sobie.
- szczury. I po szczurach. Też... w pewnym sensie można rzec, że poszły sobie. A że nie całkiem na własnych łapach? Cóż...
- szerszenie. Te dla odmiany nigdzie sobie nie poszły, większość na miejscu w proch się obraca, a z gniazda ładne ognisko było (niestety nie dało się go odciąć w całości i zakonserwować, nie dość, że się połamało, to jeszcze śmierdzieć zaczęło).

No i teraz nowe tałatajstwo. Wrony przebrzydłe. Czują się u nas, jak u siebie, nic się nie boją, robią co chcą. Sąsiadowi w świeżo zrobionej elewacji wytłukły dziobami dziurę w styropianie wielkości dwóch pięści, mi, jak dziś odkryłem, samochód osrały (i nie, nie mówię tu o ptasiej kupce na szybie, raczej o czymś co wygląda, jak chluśnięte wiadrem na pół maski gipsowe popłuczyny), dodatkowo nie można zostawić uchylonego pojemnika na śmieci, bo zaraz się ma rozrywkę polegającą na sprzątaniu ulicy w sporym promieniu. Żeby było ciekawiej - kilka dni temu żona postawiła przy pojemniku wór pełen śmieci głównie poremontowych, z odrobinką jedynie gospodarczych. Duży wór 120l, dość mocny. Zarówno pojemnik, jak i ten wór stoi u nas tuż przy ulicy, oddzielony od niej prowizoryczną, nie dochodzącą do ziemi siatką, pod spodem jest prześwit. I nie wiem, jak te bydlaki to zrobiły, ale tymże prześwitem wyciągnęły cały ten wór na ulicę i tam go rozerwały i rozniosły. Taka ich mać!

I proszę mi tu nie pisać, że natura, że ekologia, że one tu pierwsze były. Bo nie były. Jak myśmy z małżonką na tą działkę przyjeżdżali, to te obecne wrony się jeszcze nawet w formie jajka nie turlały. Zresztą, znów Kargulową Babkę parafrazując, ekologia ekologią, ale sprawiedliwość musi być po naszy strone!. Granata nie mam co prawda, ale cośtam się innego zorganizuje. Byleby tylko zamek nie wylatał...

Dobra, tyle wiadomości wojennych. A z lokalnych - elewacja nam znów zmieniła wygląd. I będzie to ostatnia zmiana na dłuuugi czas. Bo z rzeczy zaplanowanych zostały jeszcze do zrobienia cokoły, przypory w narożnikach i jeszcze kilka fragmentów do obłożenia sztucznym kamieniem, ale to niestety musi zaczekać. Na wygraną w totka, worek z kasą porzucony jak raz pod naszym płotem przez marecką mafię, albo aż wreszcie któraś z obietnic z tych licznie przeze mnie otrzymywanych maili n/t bardzo bogatej starszej pani z New Jersey, która porządkując sprawy doczesne szuka kogoś, z kim mogłaby się majątkiem podzielić, tudzież adwokata z Nigerii, który chce przetransferować przez moje konto dwadzieścia milionów $, oferując mi za to od tej sumy 5% za fatygę, a na które zawsze odpisuję, zostanie wreszcie zrealizowana.

Do rzeczy: balustrady zewnętrzne i furtka. Wreszcie są. Po dłuugich perypetiach. Bo tak:
1) ślusarz polecany przez kogoś tu na FM. Był, wymierzył, dogadaliśmy się co do ceny, miał robić. Robił i robił i robił, pytany telefonicznie o to, czy robi zawsze przepraszał i przedstawiał apokaliptyczną wizję obiektywnych i niezależnych od niego katastrof i przeszkód, które uniemożliwiły mu zaczęcie roboty. W końcu przestałem dzwonić, ileż można.
2) ślusarz lokalny, stary znajomy jeszcze z czasów stawiania ogrodzenia działki. Również był, pomierzył, po czym okazało się, że złomiarze mu ukradli rolki od giętarki.
3) ślusarz zastępczy polecony przez tego z punktu 2 był, pomierzył, po czym rzucił cenę sugerującą, że będzie te balustrady odlewał z brązu, inkrustował srebrem i wykańczał złotymi dodatkami. Nie zdecydowaliśmy się. Głównie z powodu, że nie przepadamy za złoceniami.
4) Ponownie ślusarz lokalny, ten z punktu 2. Nad balustradami do balkonów miał jeszcze pomyśleć, ale w międzyczasie zrobi nam furtkę i bramę gospodarczą. Dokładnie ustalaliśmy, co ma zrobić, jak to ma wyglądać, proponowaliśmy rysunek, ale nie chciał, jak twierdził, wie, jak się takie rzeczy robi. Oczywiście zrobił coś zupełnie innego, niż miało być, a dodatkowo było to koszmarnie brzydkie, krzywe i niesymetryczne. Za furtkę podziękowaliśmy, bramę miał przerobić. Przerabia od... nie pamiętam, od sierpnia tak jakoś? Czy może nawet lipca? Mi tam bez różnicy, nie płaciliśmy mu jeszcze ani grosza, ale ciekawie będzie jak kiedyś przyjedzie z tą bramą wreszcie i usłyszy "a nie, dziękujemy, my już mamy".
5) i wreszcie ślusarz, którego żona znalazła w internecie. Balustrady zrobił w normalnej cenie, za furtkę trzeba było zapłacić ciut drożej, niż kosztują standardowe furtki w hipermarkecie, ale i nasza furtka jest od tych hipermarketowych ciut ładniejsza, mam nadzieję:



Oprawą furtki jest nasz cudny bunkier przeddomowy, który póki nie ma okładziny i co gorsza, póki nieotoczony sztachetowymi przęsłami jest samotną, wyróżniającą się na pierwszym planie makabryłą, niestety wygląda tak, jak wygląda. Ale co zrobić...
Skrzynka na listy też tymczasowa.

Elewacja frontowa w całości, wraz ze śmietnikiem:



i bez śmietnika:



I elewacja tarasowa:



I tyle na dziś.

J.

----------


## Aleksander_

Cześć Jarku,

No widzę piękne postępy...  :smile: 
Choć z drugiej strony.... to już trochę czasu minęło od zakupu działki ?   :smile: 

Ja zaś tylko chciałem się pochwalić, że mam czystą wodę !  :smile:  (bo na grupę p.m.b chyba rzadko zaglądasz)  :wink: 
Więc herbaciany kolor wody, który uniemożliwiał wykonanie np. białego prania... i był wkurzający przy braniu kąpieli (bo do picia od samego początku wodę woziłem w bańkach) ... zmusił mnie od podłączenia do wodociągu mareckiego.

Faktycznie - ekipa STD Nasiłowski sprawiła się na medal - o 7:20 odebrałem telefon (żona z dziećmi jeszcze spała)  :wink:  ... wychodzę ... otwieram furkę... a tam z 5 chłopa, 2 duże samochody, kopareczka wyprowadzona ... czeka na wjazd na teren... a sam operator koparki - klasa... wywijał z dokładnością co do 2-3cm  :smile:  .

Więc wodę mam - (już prawie tydzień) - niezaplombowana, nieopłacona ...  :smile:  - ale pewnie kiedyś się upomną  :wink: ....

No nic, tylko chciałem się pochwalić że czerpię wodę z tego samego źródła  :wink:  - szkoda trochę mi tej kasy zainwestowanej w to przyłącze (5000zł) - ale chłopaki od Nasiłowskiego powiedzieli, że spokojnie będzie można z tego przyłącza pociągnąć wodę do nowego domku (którego budowę mam nadzieję w przyszłym roku rozpocząć) ... więc część kasy przynajmniej (wcinka, papiery) ... nie pójdzie na marne.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie życząc szybkiego ukończenia prac wszelakich !  :smile:  
Btw. a jak tam z podwiewaniem / wianiem z otworów ? udało się coś zdiagnozować ?

Aleksander.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Aleksander_ - fakt, na p.m.b jakoś rzadko ostatnio zaglądam, nawet nie wiem, co tam się dzieje.

Co do wody - Nasiłowski zrobił przyłacze i ich więcej nie obchodzi. Robotę "oddają" wodociągom i to oni teraz Cię muszą zczardżować  :smile: 

Wianie z otworów - póki co temat zarzuciłem. Jak pisałem (już nie pamiętam, czy tu w dzienniku, czy w dyskusji na wątku "poddaszowym") wianie jest dość niewielkie, w domu ciepło (tak, żona, 20-22 stopnie, to *JEST* ciepło!), więc machnąłem ręką. 

A czas... leci, to fakt. Od zakupu działki to już siedem lat minęło, ale budowa domu od wbicia pierwszego szpadla zajęła nam dwa lata i troszkę - myślę, że to dość normalny czas, ani za długi, ani za krótki. Tak czy tak, już mieszkamy, a owe "prace wszelakie" - uuuuchuuchuuuuuuuu........ echo.... echo.... echo....

J.

----------


## emisb

witaj, jestem przed wykonaniem instalacji. Zaczynam od hydrauliki i mam pytanie do Ciebie jako doświadczonego wykonawcy, jakimi średnicami robiłeś wodę w domu, ciepła i zimna woda? Jakiej firmy rurki miałeś?

----------


## Jarek.P

Rurki dałem Wavina. Po poszukaniu i negocjacjach wyszedł jedynie odrobinkę drożej, niż turecki wynalazek z Castoramy.
Średnice:
- wszelkie podejścia oraz cała recyrkulacja: DN20
- podejścia zbierane do kupy i dalej już DN25
- główna rura łącząca przyłącze wodociągowe z resztą instalacji oraz pion na poddasze, również podejście do kotła i dalej pion ciepłej wody - DN32. Tu bez bicia przyznaję, że przesadziłem, oba te piony spokojnie wystarczyłoby zrobić z DN25, kierowałem się tu co prawda logiką, że jak schodzą mi się DN25 z różnych kierunków, to dalej powinna być średnica oczko wyżej, ale to by było słuszne w budynku wielorodzinnym, w naszym domu jest przesadą.
- osobna, całkowicie oddzielona od reszty instalacja do wody zewnętrznej, zrobiona tak, żeby dało się z niej spuścić wodę na zimę bez jakiegoś kłopotliwego przedmuchiwania jest w całości z DN25 aż po krany czerpalne. Ma to tą wielką zaletę, że z kranów ogrodowych woda mi *LECI* z dużą siłą i w dużych ilościach, co bywa czasem przydatne.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Marazm u nas zapanował, ogólna degrengolada i rozprężenie, robić się nie chce, weekendy (ostatni i najbliższy) zajęte przez "prace" przeprowadzkowe, pisać w związku z tym nie ma o czym, bo i trudno w dzienniku bądź co bądź budowy opisywać perypetie związane z pakowaniem gratów do połowę za małych pudełek, pakowaniem pudełek do połowę za małej osobówki oraz udowadnianiem, co jeszcze da się przewieźć na dachu tejże osobówki.

Ech, całkiem poważnie się zastanawiam, czy nie iść w ślady Netbeta i nie napisać już "The End" tutaj...

Ale póki co, z resztkowych prac, jakie jeszcze mimo opisywanego na wstepie niechcęmisia robię, warte wymienienia są listwy przypodłogowe w salonie. Wczoraj je ukończyłem. Na zdjęciu: schną sobie, popodpierane podłogą do garażu (póki co w paczkach):



Na kilka słów komentarza zasługuje drewniany próg w... w progu  :smile:  Pierwotnie miał tam być wyciągnięty gres z salonu (ten rudy), niestety na przeszkodzie stanęła dylatacja wylewki. Jest oddylatowana akurat od strony salonu, nie dało się. Można było zrobić odwrotnie, dociągnąć do tejże dylatacji gres z holu, ale to z kolei nie pasowało naszemu dyżurnemu Dekoratorowi Wnętrz (małżonce znaczy) do koncepcji. Suma sumarum - pojawił się tam próg z drewna. Tego samego, z którego jest zrobiona reszta podłogi w salonie. Tyle tylko, że ponieważ tutaj miałem raptem 11mm warstwy, a deska trójwarstwowa ma 14mm, musiałem ją od spodu o te 3mm zestrugać, po czym do zagruntowanej unigruntem wylewki jest przyklejona klejem. Jakimś neoprenowym "montażowym" -był akurat pod ręką.

Gdzie indziej - listwy do klejenia podpierają akumulatory. Tak, znón te same, opisywane wcześniej akumulatory od wciąż niepodłączonego UPSa, jak widać, kolejny raz się okazuje, że w każdym domu powinien być przynajmniej jeden akumulator jako absolutnie niezbędny sprzęt domowy.



Ściana nad listwa uświniona kołami od wózka. Przemaluje się jeszcze wraz z ostatnimi poprawkami... A za rogiem wystający przewód to niezałożone jeszcze gniazdko od odkurzacza centralnego.

Akurat na obu powyższych zdjęciach pokazuję te listwy klejone nad gresem. Oczywiście kupione były przede wszystkim do wykończenia drewnianej podłogi, ale jej gresowa część też czegoś wymagała, puszczenie tam tych samych listew wydało się nam najsensowniejszym wyjściem.
A oto i owe listwy nad dechami:



Ciężki sprzęt budowlany widoczny na pierwszym planie, to niestety u mnie normalka, jak tylko cokolwiek zaczynam robić, coś takiego zaraz pod nogami się znajduje, bo akurat tu i nigdzie indziej musi być zaparkowane...

Acha, i listwy na styku gresu i desek. Sposób ich montażu opisywałem, tu efekt końcowy:



Podłoga przykurzona trocinami z cięcia listew oraz (przede wszystkim) z heblowania wspomnianego wyżej progu, niemniej efekt ogólny widać.

Natomiast wracając do akumulatorów - chyba trzeba będzie jednak uruchomić tego UPSa... W tygodniu mieliśmy w naszych okolicach "prace planowe" na sieci zasilającej, prądu nie było przez kilka godzin, a niestety bez (jeszcze) kuchni gazowej okazało się to istnym armageddonem dla stacjonującej w domu małżonki z małym dzieckiem - wody na herbatę zagotować nie można, kocioł CO nie działa (gazowy, ale nowoczesny skubaniec, bez prądu ani drgnie...), dom przy swojej kubaturze co prawda wychładza się wolno, ale jednak. Na UPSie co prawda kuchenka elektryczna ani czajnik i tak nie będą chodzić, ale choć to CO by działało. No i pozbawiony zasilania alarm nie wyłby w niebogłosy...
Nic, zbiorę się w sobie, to zrobię.

Kuchnia - już zamówiona, nieporozumienia dotyczące tego zamówienia wyjaśnione, właśnie się robi.

A i schody na strych. Nie będzie u nas typowych, składanych, będą schody nożycowe, o takie (zdjęcie linkowane wprost ze strony producenta):



Trochę od składanych droższe, ale mniej miejsca zajmują, mniejszą dziurę w suficie można było dzięki temu dać. A że żelbetowa część strychu u nas nie taka znów duża, okazało się to istotnym argumentem dla dorzucenia do interesu tych dwustu parudziesięciu złotych. 
Schody te sprzedaje w całkiem przyzwoitej cenie Castorama, niestety tylko w dwóch wymiarach, z których żaden nam nie podchodził. Pracownik spytany o możliwość zamówienia innego wymiaru (jak najbardziej oferowanego przez producenta) stwierdził, że oczywiście, nie ma problemu, tylko cena będzie inna, niemal dwukrotnie wyższa, bo ta niższa cena jest specjalnie dla Castoramy i dotyczy tylko tych rozmiarów, które sprzedają.
W pierwszej chwili byłem nawet skłonny dopłacić i zamówić, ale na szczęście poszukałem w internecie i udało mi się znaleźć sklep niemalże "za rogiem" mający w ofercie te schody nawet jeszcze znacznie taniej, niż Castorama, we wszystkich rozmiarach. Oczywiście, już zamówione  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Aasia_

> Ech, całkiem poważnie się zastanawiam, czy nie iść w ślady Netbeta i nie napisać już "The End" tutaj...
> J.


A ja się zastanawiam czy to już podchodzi pod groźby karalne ...  :rotfl: 
Jarku - nie rób mi tego ... Po Nethbecie już płakałam, następnego opłakiwanego mężczyzny mój własny mąż mi już nie daruje  :big lol:

----------


## gaelle

> A ja się zastanawiam czy to już podchodzi pod groźby karalne ... 
> Jarku - nie rób mi tego ... Po Nethbecie już płakałam, następnego opłakiwanego mężczyzny mój własny mąż mi już nie daruje


No, w końcu po każdej bajce, nawet budowlanej, następuje zakończenie "i żyli długo i szczęśliwie" i wtedy nikt już nie opisuje, jak to księżniczka prała księciu ciepłe kalesony w nowej pralni  :Lol: 

Żona  :cool: 

PS

Względem progu w progu - miał on być pierwotnie żeliwnym odlewem w formie podłużnej ulicznej kratki ściekowej, ale kto by mi taki odlew zrobił na zamówienie, ech...

----------


## compi

Schody strychowe zamówiłbym dzisiaj największe jakie by były w ofercie. Te które mam na styk wystarczają do wnoszenia i znoszenia większych kartonów.A chciałoby się czasem coś większego gabarytowo wynieść na górę. Listwy cokołowe spróbuj mocować na klej na gorąco. Oczywiście obok montażowego.

----------


## Jarek.P

.... yyyykchym...  :Lol: 
Cóż, może w takim razie opowieści o praniu gaci zostawimy sobie do jakiejś prywatnej edycji dziennika, a tu jeszcze będę relacjonował te resztki prac, jakie jeszcze się ostały. Jest ich w sumie bez liku, tylko tempo ich wykonywania spadło dramatycznie.


@compi - jak pisałem, szkoda nam było podłogi na strychu. Obecnie mamy dziurę 90x60cm, musi wystarczyć, trudno. 

A co do listew - co prawda już za późno, listwy przyklejone na SuperFixa Pattexa, ale z ciekawości spytam: masz na myśli normalny klej z glueguna? Co on ma dać? Dodatkowe zabezpieczenie, czy przytrzymanie na czas wiązania kleju zasadniczego? BTW, ten superfix trzyma jak licho, jedną listwę musiałem zerwać, to od ściany odeszła wraz z farbą i cienką warstewką tynku. Następnie, żeby listwę przykleić ponownie, usiłowałem ją odczyścić z tego kleju, nożem (tapeciarskim) nie dałem rady,  zebrałem ten klej dopiero heblarką, a i tak szło strasznie opornie, noże heblarki się po kleju ślizgały, niemal w ogóle go nie biorąc.
Tak więc, jeśli ten klej okaże się równie trwały, jak mocny, to będzie ok  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Dokładnie o to chodzi. Jeśli wykonamy operację w miarę szybko, akumulatory i paczki gresu nie będą potrzebne. Klej ładnie powinien złapać.

----------


## BasH

Zawsze można wykorzystać do dociśnięcia listew Wyjątka  :smile:  Przynajmniej pozostanie w jednym miejscu przez jakiś czas (wykazując się pomocą  :big grin:  )...
Ja wziąłem schody LTK 70x120 i tak jak compi pisze - wcale nie wydają mi się za duże patrząc pod kątem wnoszenia kartonów...

----------


## Jarek.P

> Zawsze można wykorzystać do dociśnięcia listew Wyjątka  Przynajmniej pozostanie w jednym miejscu przez jakiś czas (wykazując się pomocą  )....


Wyjątek w jednym miejscu przez jakiś czas? To by było możliwe tylko gdyby pomocniczo wykorzystać również parę paczek gresu, akumulatory lub klej na gorąco, najlepiej wszystko razem. Coś by przecież musiało utrzymać Wyjątka w jednym miejscu przez czas dłuższy, niż kilka sekund.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przeprowaaadzkaaaaa.....

Jezuusieeee!!!! Najgorszemu wrogowi nie życz... nie, tfu, wróć! Ja to jednak mściwy czasem jestem, paru osobom bym jednak życzył przeprowadzek regularnych! A niech mają, za krzywdy wszelakie!

Tak to wygląda w trakcie:



Jeden meblowóz i niezliczona ilość kursów osobówką. I nie, to co na zdjęciu to nie jest wszystko. Dużo rzeczy przejechało już wcześniej i już jest rozparcelowane po całym domu, dużo jeszcze na przewiezienie czeka. 
Ech, jak sobie przypomnę, że jako kawaler przeprowadzając się z wynajmowanego do własnego mieszkania, z całym posiadanym dobytkiem zmieściłem się do jednej Astry Kombi. A bynajmniej mój dobytek nie ograniczał się do komputera, symbolicznego zapasu skarpetek i miski z łyżką do jedzenia zupek chińskich, miałem wszystko, co singlowi do życia niezbędne. Kufel do piwa i takie tam...

Z innej beczki - kuchnia wreszcie się robi. Firma na "F" się wywiązała, po mozolnym ustalaniu, co mają robić, a czego mają nie robić, ostateczne zamówienie zostało klepnięte, opłacone i wczoraj wreszcie je odebrałem. I szczerze mówiąc byłem w szoku. Zamówienie u nich składałem przez internet, nigdy wcześniej u nich nie byłem, jadąc więc po odbiór towaru spodziewałem się normalnej stolarni, pewnie z jakimś kantorkiem do obsługi klienta, jakąś ekspozycją - no standardu takiego.
A tu... szok! Ogromny kombinat, "kantorek" do obsługi klienta najbardziej kojarzył mi się z salą operacyjną dużego banku, sześć stanowisk do obsługi klienta indywidualnego (wszystkie sześć czynnych!), osobne stanowisko do obsługi klienta hurtowego, dwie kasy. A do odbioru towaru ludzie są wzywani kolejno po nazwisku  :smile:  Brakowało mi kolejkomatu i numerków nad stanowiskami trochę, ale może dorobią jeszcze  :smile: 
Niemniej po początkowych niesnaskach jestem bardzo zadowolony, a nawet bardziej niż zadowolony jestem z ich cen na akcesoria. Dajmy na to nóżki meblowe, porządne regulowane - 39groszy sztuka. Znajdzie ktoś taniej?

Pierwsza szafka naszej kuchni właśnie się robi:



Od góry zmyślne imadełko do przytrzymywania płyt pod kątem, od dołu zamiast drugiego takiego imadełka przyrząd pomocniczy wykonany z palety i paru listew. Jego rola jest identyczna, jak tego imadełka, tylko obsługa trochę prostsza. To imadełko zresztą też mam strasznie badziewne, kleszczy się bardzo, muszę chyba się rozejrzeć za czymś porządniejszym.
W kącie po prawo - felcownica wyposażona w praktyczny odciąg trocin zrobiony z podkolanówki "antygwałtki" :smile:  Felcownica ma co prawda na wyposażeniu oryginalny worek, ale ten w przeprowadzkowej zawierusze utknął gdzieś (prawdopodobnie jeszcze nie jest przewieziony), a ponieważ trociny z płyty wiórowej są dość wredne, zwłaszcza kiedy przy wykonywaniu bruzd w leżącej na podłodze płycie lecą prosto w twarz, trzeba sobie było jakoś radzić  :smile: 

Pierwsza szafka naszej kuchni na gotowo:



W tle: Idealne Zwierzę Domowe "Second Edition" oraz dzielny pomocnik w trakcie dyskusji prowadzonej z tymże.
I druga szafka:



I przy tej drugiej szafce piwo mi się skończyło, a ponieważ godzina była też późna, nie chciałem już kolejnej puszki otwierać. A bez piwa - wiadomo, nie robota. Kąty nie wychodzą, szafka potem "nie stoi", nie można tak. Poszedłem spać, kolejną szafkę (albo dwie) zrobię dzisiaj.

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Czekam z niecierpliwością na dalszy ciąg składania kuchni.. nas też to czeka.. zastanawiamy się czy zamówić gotowe szafki bez frontów czy kupić płyty, dać do wycięcia i samemu skręcać.. ale zanim do tego dojdzie to upłynie jeszcze trochę wody w rzecze..

Co do przeprowadzki.. jak zjeżdżaliśmy z Anglii to pralka, lodówka, kuchenka, stoliki, duża szafa, mniejsza komoda i grubsze rzeczy typu kurtki zimowe rzeźby pojechały wynajętym autem i to weszło do garażu (oprócz ciuchów) po tygodniu zjeżdżaliśmy my oplem omegą kombi z czapką na dachu.. ojjjjj ciężko było a mebli jako takich nie wieźliśmy do osobówki.. miało być bez składania siedzeń a wyszło na to że ja jeszcze pare rzeczy miedzy nogami wiozłam. Dobrze, że mieliśmy siatkę typowo ciężarówkową i odgrodziliśmy się coby nam na łeb przy gwałtownym hamowaniu nie spadło

także wiem co przeżywacie i współczuje.. chociaż zazdroszczę, bo też juz bym chciała :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Kiedyś wspominałeś że trzeba było jakąś rurę zastosować w kuchni i wtedy gniazdka możnaby wpasować w płytki. Możesz dokładniej opisać na czym ten patent polega?

Czy ja dobrze widżę że w kuchni meble będą na kółkach? Czy tylko te stopki tak wyglądają?

----------


## Jarek.P

@Kamila i Marcin  - Gotowe korpusy brałem pod uwagę pierwotnie, ale przekonało mnie porównanie ceny korpusu prostej szafki D60 (wg cen Castoramy)  z kosztem jej samodzielnego złożenia z zamawianych w tejże samej Castoramie formatek - różnica wyszła mniej więcej dwukrotna  :smile:  
Natomiast dzięki zamówieniu formatek nie w Castoramie a w specjalistycznej firmie cenę mam jeszcze troszkę niższą (choć już bardzo nieznacznie), ale za to jakość lepszą no i całe "resztki" z płyty zostały mi się jako bonus.
Tak więc, jeśli tylko nie boicie się samodzielnej pracy, macie podstawowe narzędzia , to polecam tą drugą wersję. Zwłaszcza jeśli oba jej człony ("kupić płyty" i "dać do pocięcia") odbywają się w jednym miejscu.

Co do narzędzi potrzebnych do składania kuchni - tak naprawdę niezbędna jest jedynie wkrętarka, miarka zwijana i poziomica. Warto się zaopatrzyć w specjalne wiertło do konfirmatów, dość drogie, ale warte swej ceny. Felcownica umożliwia proste zrobienie rowków do wsunięcia pleców, warto ją mieć, ale jeśli się nie ma... można zawsze spróbować rowki ciąć odpowiednio ustawioną "ręczną" tarczówką, albo wręcz plecy przykręcać wprost do korpusu odpowiednio gęsto dawanymi wkrętami. 

@bajcik - nie, nie przyszło mi do głowy robić mebli kuchennych na kółkach  :smile:  To typowe nóżki do takich mebli, tak to wygląda (zdjęcie linkowane wprost ze strony producenta):



Natomiast co do patentu z gniazdkami - chodziło o możliwość przemieszczania gniazdek bez potrzeby wykonywania bruzdy na przeciągnięcie przewodu w nowe miejsce. Przez całą "roboczą" ścianę kuchenną idzie u mnie peszel, na zdjęciu powyżej on jest mniej więcej na poziomie drugiej płytki od dołu. Spójrz zresztą na to zdjęcie, będzie wszystko jasne:



Jeśli kiedyś będę chciał dołożyć gniazdko w innym miejscu, wystarczy, że otwornicą machnę w tym miejscu dziurę na tej samej wysokości co reszta gniazdek i dzięki temu peszlowi przewodami mogę manewrować dowolnie. Zlikwidowanie gniazdka to też nie problem - pół pudełka tych kuchennych płytek czeka w zapasie właśnie na tego typu okazje  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Felutek

Hej!!! gratuluje ladnego domku, samozapalu do pracy i poczucia humoru - bardzo lubie czytac Wasz dziennik. 
Ciekawi mnie jaka macie dachowke - jaki to kolor i model oraz elewacje - bardzo mi sie podoba to zestawienie. 
Prosze o wiadomosc na Priv - z gory dziekuje.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kasa, kasa, zewsząd kasa się sypie...

Pisałem już ze dwa razy conajmniej o obrzydliwie bogatych starszych paniach z Ameryki, które przysyłają do mnie wzruszające maile, wg których stojąc u progu życia doczesnego szukają dobrej duszy, która pomoże im przekazać ich majątek na zbożne cele, o zawiadomieniach z Brytyjskiej Loterii Jakiejśtam o wygranej fafnastu milionów funtów brytyjskich czekającej na odbiór.

Wszystkie te sprawy są cały czas w toku, starsza pani z Ameryki zachorzała chyba biedaczka, bo nie odpisuje, ale wierzę, że odpisze, bo tak się z nią silnie duchowo związałem, że poczułbym, gdyby zmarła, abo co. Loteria - no wiadomo, urzędowa, to musi potrwać.
Ale, w międzyczasie, pojawił się następny worek z kasą. I to dużą.
Sprzedaję mieszkanie. Swoje dotychczasowe. Znaczy... ja to sobie tak tłumaczę, że je sprzedaję, bo póki co sprzedaż wygląda tak, że od miesiąca wydzwaniają do mnie najprzeróżniejsi agenci pośrednictwa, z ogólnie znanych firm pośredniczących w handlu nieruchomościami (a o 99% których w życiu wcześniej nie słyszałem) i... i tyle.

I wreszcie! Wreszcie się coś ruszyło!
Mianowicie, w piątek dostałem z jednego z portali z nieruchomościami, na których tkwi moje ogłoszenie, maila od zainteresowanego klienta. Mail po angielsku, dla uproszczenia podaję tu swobodny i lekko skrócony przekład:




> "Mój przyjacielu, jaka jest ostateczna cena tej nieruchomości, jestem zainteresowany kupnem" 
> Podpisano: Kpt. Clinton West, pisz na adres, blabla


Odpisałem w lekko zdziwionym tonie, że jeśli jest faktycznie zainteresowany zakupem mieszkania w Polsce, to ja jak najbardziej mogę sprzedać, moja cena jest taka, zapraszam. Odpowiedź przyszła po dwóch godzinach, w postaci sążnistego listu (ze strona A4 będzie), nie będę go tu przytaczał całego, ograniczę się do istotnych faktów. Po pierwsze:




> Thank you for the details and information about your property. It seems you are a sincere person. I want to inform you that I want to buy your property at your last given price.But I have a business proposal for you but keep it secret.


Jak widać, Pan Kapitan zdecydował się kupić ode mnie mieszkanie, mało tego, ma dla mnie propozycję biznesową. Zastrzega co prawda że mam ją trzymać w sekrecie, ale znam Was przecież, moich czytelników, dobrze i tak jak pan Kapitan mi zaufał, ja również ufam, że nikomu nie powiecie  :wink: 

Dalej Pan Kapitan informuje mnie, że aktualnie służy w Iraku, gdzie walczy z terroryzmem. Tamże również dorobił się majątku wartego 16,2 milionów USD na ropie naftowej. Niestety, w przyszłym roku USA rozpoczyna ewakuację żołnierzy z tamtych terenów i żołnierze dostaną nowe przydziały. Mr West wie już, że będzie dalej stacjonował "in your country" i postanowił zainwestować te pieniądze w "good bussiness". Niestety, jako osoba mundurowa nie może się tym zająć osobiście (jak to ładnie napisał: "I am a uniformed person and I can not be parading such an amount so I need to present someone as the beneficiary") i dlatego potrzebuje pośrednika. Kogoś, komu można zaufać, kogoś do kogo ta kasa zostanie przetransferowana. Cała sprawa jest w 100% pewna i nie budząca obaw, albowiem " I am an American and an intelligence officer for that so I have a 100% authentic means of transferring the money through diplomatic courier service. I just need your acceptance and all is done." - mało tego, że Amerykanin, w dodatku oficer wywiadu! No jakbym mógł nie zaufać!

W każdym razie, żeby nie przedłużać: z tej kwoty 16 milionów dolarów 30% byłoby dla mnie. Wystarczy, że się zgodzę, podam mu personalia i adres, na który przesyłką dyplomatyczną przekaże kasę. A i telefon, na który zadzwoni, żeby mi podać dalsze szczegóły. Dalej następują instrukcje dalszego postępowania, zaiste godne doświadczonego oficera wywiadu. Dzwonienie do mnie z telefonu na kartę spoza jednostki (bo podsłuchy!), korespondencja z tajnej skrzynki pocztowej specjalnie utworzonej na hotmailu i tak dalej. Normalnie, pełen profesjonalizm, wszystko zgodne z najlepszymi wzorcami filmowymi.

No i sami powiedzcie, jak człowiekowi nie pomóc? 

Tak mi jeszcze tylko po głowie chodzi... on chyba nie wie, że wg polskiego prawa nie da się kupić nieruchomości zdalnie, potrzebny jest choć pełnomocnik do podpisania aktu. I trzebaby mu tego pełnomocnika ustanowić. Muszę mu zaproponować, że pełnomocnika znajdę na miejscu, wynagrodzi go najwyżej jakimiś skromnymi 2-3 procentami od całej kwoty za fatygę.  
Czy możeby się jeszcze potargować? Nie 30% a 40? Jak myślicie?

J.

PS1 - budowlano trochę nie ma co pisać, pierdoły jakieś dokańczam, kuchnia się robi, drzewka jakieś jeszcze posadziliśmy wokół domu, no mieszkamy już pełną gębą.
PS2 - a tak całkiem już na poważnie, może ktoś szuka niedużego mieszkania na zachodnich krańcach Warszawy (Ursus)? Jakby co, to zapraszam na priv.

----------


## Gosiek33

*Jarek.P* Uważaj, to jest pranie brudnych pieniędzy  :sad: 

Jak będziesz zainteresowany po poproszę koleżankę, która wystawiając swój dom na sprzedaż dostała podobną propozycję. I to ona powiedziała, że w ten sposób niektórzy próbują robić lewe interesy. Dla mnie to czarna magia, ale ostrzegała przed tego typu cwaniaczkami !

----------


## Jarek.P

@Gosiek - dzięki za ostrzeżenie, ale ja oczywiście nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru traktować tej oferty powaznie, ja po prostu dobrze się bawię  :smile: 

A co to jest tak naprawdę? Ano najzwyczajniejsze w świecie kolejne wcielenie tzw "przekrętu nigeryjskiego":

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigeryjski_szwindel

http://nospam-pl.net/4-1-9.php

Wg najbardziej typowego, najczęściej opisywanego scenariusza zapewne ciągnąc tą zabawę dalej dostanę jakieś podrobione skany dokumentów, z których wynika, że owe 16 milionów baksów już czeka na mnie w jakimś Bardzo Ważnym Międzynarodowym Urzędzie (najczęściej Western Union) i muszę tylko przelać wcześniej na podane konto jakąś śmieszną kwotę, stanowiącą maleńki ułamek promila owych szesnastu milionów dolarów (jakieś tam paręset $, no najwyżej parę tysięcy) na opłatę manipulacyjną, podatek, czy co tam jeszcze, oczywiście tą kwotę będę sobie mógł z owych milionów odliczyć  :smile: 

Rzecz mi się zapewne zaraz znudzi, ale teoretycznie mógłbym w odpowiedzi wysłać bambusowi podrobiony dowód wpłaty tych pieniędzy i twierdzić, że wszystko już zapłacone, czekam na kasę  :smile:  (oczywiście, żeby samemu w ten sposób nie narobić sobie problemów, dowód wpłaty nie mógłby udawać dokumentu z żadnego istniejącego banku, dodatkowo mógłby mieć np. na skos przez cały dokument napis po polsku: "Tylko zabawa" bądź coś w tym stylu) i zobaczyć, jaki będzie następny krok.

Póki co jednak dopiero smaruję gościowi odpowiedź, w której proponuję mu na pełnomocnika swojego kolegę, który jest również ze wszech miar godny zaufania, ponieważ jest Polakiem i aktywnym memberem organizacji "Moherowe Berety" (dalej tłumaczę, że to coś na wzór Armii Zbawienia). I że mój kolega na pewno byłby gotów taką przysługę wykonać za darmo, ale przypuszczam, że Mr West jako oficer i człowiek honoru nigdy by się na to nie zgodził, w związku z czym podpowiadam, że w Polsce ogólnie przyjętą stawką za pośrednictwo w sprzedaży nieruchomości jest 2-3% wartości transakcji.
Jeszcze parę obowiązkowych w Polsce opłat może mu wymyślę, byleby tylko nie przesadzić, bo tych szesnastu milionów w końcu mu braknie...  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Już parę wichur nasz dom i las wokół niego przetrwał, w tym i znacznie potężniejsze od tej z dzisiejszej nocy [odpukać i ja absolutnie żadnego Amona, Aeolusa i innych Bogów odpowiedzialnych za wiatry nie prowokuję!], niemniej ta wichura była pierwszą, w trakcie której byliśmy w domu. Wrażenia... raczej niesamowite. Nocna cisza, teoretycznie "jak makiem zasiał", praktycznie - raczej coś w stylu "garścią kamieni zasiał po dachówkach". Taki efekt dawały lecące  z drzew na dach gałęzie. Najciekawsze jest to, że według dokonanych rano oględzin, to były nieduże gałązki i patyczki. A słychać je było tak, że zastanawialiśmy się z żoną w jednym momencie (tak koło 4 nad ranem), ile dachówek trzeba będzie wymienić. 
Do tego dochodziły liczne Niezidentyfikowane Obiekty Latające obijające się o drzewa i ogrodzenie. I coś, co w pewnym momencie zaczęło monotonnie i dość hałaśliwie, metalicznie tłuc gdzieś w ścianę. Szybkie, dość nerwowo przeprowadzone śledztwo pozwoliło zlokalizować przyczynę. Była to ta lampa (zdjęcie z lata, zaraz po jej powieszeniu):



Dziś w nocy ślepia zaspane me ujrzały tąże samą lampę, w dość szybkim tempie wirującą wokół pionowej osi i zawadzającą przy tym o obie boczne ściany. Co było zrobić, w trosce o elewację (i o lampę trochę też) musiałem się ubrać, wyjść i lampę poskromić. Drutem...

W każdym razie szkód u nas nie ma, natomiast za płotem było uschnięte drzewo, taka rachityczna, ale jednak kilkunastometrowa sosna. Obecnie owa sosna jest tam nadal, ale już skosem,, a jej szczyt opiera się o jedno z naszych drzew, już po naszej stronie płotu. Jak poleci, to parę metrów siatki będzie do wymiany. Muszę dziś chyba coś z tym zrobić, nie wiem tylko, czy żebrać o pomoc w gminie, czy wziąć sprawę w swoje ręce. Drzewo jest na prywatnym terenie, nie wisi nad żadnym ciągiem komunikacyjnym, więc obawiam się, że gmina się na mnie wypnie. Kontaktu z właścicielem tego terenu nie mam żadnego, nawet nie wiem, kto to jest i gdzie go szukać, odnalezienie go drogą urzędową to będą pewnie tygodnie... Tak więc, o ile nie uda się wyżebrać pomocy w gminie, pozostaną chyba "nieznani sprawcy". Oczywiście, o ile byliby tak mili...  :wink: 

(żarty żartami, ale jeśli drzewo:
- jest ewidentnie suche,
- jest ewidentnie naruszone przez wichurę (stoi tylko dlatego, że się oparło, korzenie już puściły)
- wisi nad moją posesją i zagraża,
to chyba u licha mam prawo interweniować, prawda?)


Ale wróćmy do cieplejszych wnętrz. Cieplejszych tym bardziej, że uległem w końcu narzekaniom własnej małżonki i wobec wiszącej już nad głową groźby strajku generalnego podniosłem temperaturę w domu. O stopień. Teraz jest 21 stopni i małżonka co prawda nadal chodzi po domu w polarze, ale, jak sama mówi, jest już w stanie myśleć o czymkolwiek więcej niż, że jest jej zimno  :smile: 

W trosce jednak o własne dobre samopoczucie, na które wydatnie wpływa prędkość kręcenia się kółek w liczniku gazowym (wg średniej z zeszłego tygodnia, czyli przy temperaturach od -4 nocą, do +6 w dzień: radosne 10m3/dobę), zacząłem dalej kombinować nad dociepleniem ostatnich stref, przez które ciepło spierdziela.

Klapa strychowa zamówiona, będzie za tydzień-półtora. Ale zostaje strop strychowy. Docelowo też ma być docieplony, trzeba to wreszcie kiedyś zrobić. Na jego żelbetowej części położyć można cokolwiek, ale na gipskartonach - niestety, musi być coś po pierwsze lekkie, po drugie możliwe do rozesłania w zakamarkach bez potrzeby opanowywania trudnej sztuki lewitacji. Idealne wyjście: granulat styropianowy. 
Niestety, trochę za późno na to wpadłem i zupełnie niepotrzebne wcześniej zutylizowałem masakryczne ilości odpadów styropianowych z czasów robienia elewacji. Trochę się jednak tego i teraz uzbierało, choćby z licznych opakowań. Potrzebny był jednak stary muratorowy wynalazek, zwany od nicka wynalazcy "Gem-maszyna".

Oto i wynalazek w stanie pierwotnym:



Prawda, że ambitnie wygląda? Full profeszynal i tak dalej?  :big grin: 

Gem-maszyna w trakcie próbnego rozruchu:



W trakcie rozruchu wyszły na jaw pewne niedociągnięcia pierwotnej koncepcji. Po pierwsze rura podawcza jest zbyt krótka, kawałki styropianu są odbijane z powrotem, a dopychanie jest ciutkę niebezpieczne. Po drugie - sam korpus gem-maszyny przymocowany do deski trytytkami niestety ma tendencję do obracania się, zwłaszcza przy mieleniu twardych kawałków. 
Tak więc zaraz po pierwszych próbach gem-maszyna została upgrejdowana do wersji v2.0. Za pomocą kilku wkrętów (mocowanie korpusu do deski), kawałka rury fi110 (przedłużenie rury podawczej) oraz kawałka rurki fi50 zamkniętej deklem na końcu (na zdjęciu poniżej - wetknięta od góry w rurę podawczą) jako praktyczny popychacz:



Mieli jak złoto. Urobku co prawda przybywa dość wolno i niestety trzeba będzie parę worków granulatu dokupić, ale idzie, idzie. Rozkłada się też wygodnie, grabiami do liści, problemem jest tylko równe podścielenie folii pod spód, zwłaszcza w odległych zakamarkach nad gipskartonami (choćby widoczne w głębi zdjęcia czeluści).

No i drzwi wewnętrzne. Również baaardzo ważny element mania-w-domu-ciepło. Zwłaszcza, jeśli część pomieszczeń (obie poddaszowe łazienki) niewykończona, bez grzejników. Drzwi mamy już kupione wszystkie, trzeba je tylko poosadzać, coponiektóre dopasowując jedynie do pełnionej roli. Jak choćby widoczne niżej drzwi łazienkowe. Które za sprawą kilku kupionych na allegro pierdółek zmieniają się własnie ze zwykłych, niskobudżetowych drzwi "pełnych" w wypaśne drzwi z bulajem  :smile: 




J.

----------


## Gosiek33

*Jarku* myszy będą miału używanie, u nas same muszą sobie tak styropian poszatkować  :big lol:  wełna znacznie lepsza tyle, że w koszty człowiek musi znowu wchodzić  :sad: 


Z tą lampą to niezła jazda - u nas tylko drzewa się kładły, nawet te do wycinki, ale żadne nie wywaliło się

----------


## Jarek.P

@Gosiek - wełna może i znacznie lepsza, ale i znacznie cięższa, a z dwojga złego wolę myszy na strychu, niż sufit "z nagła" na głowie. Zwłaszcza, że niejaką wprawę w tępieni gryzoni już mam  :Lol: 

A co do drzew - ta sosna była sucha i jak mi właśnie z oględzin pnia wyszło, kompletnie spróchniała. Zajmie się nią w każdym razie Straż Pożarna, tylko, że dziś im się nie dojechało jakoś. Nic, jutro się przypomnę.

J.

----------


## compi

Ja po porannym braku prundu musiałem później zgłosić brak jednej fazy i leżący świerczek na linii za płotem, który był tego powodem. Po kilku godzinach chcąc się upewnić czy dzisiaj będą, usłyszałem że nia ma szans bo wszyscy robią naprawy na średnim napięciu. Chwilę później, gdy już brałem się za przerzutkę w rozdzielni, pod bramą pojawił się kampo z załogą GI. W miarę szybko poradzili sobie z problemem, wypili też szybką kawę i pojechali. 30 minut później pod bramą znów widzę pojazd ZE, ale już z wysięgnikiem. Zdziwiona brygada ledwo zawróciła z tym plecakiem na pace i pomknęła dalej. 
 Co do samej wichury to przyznam, że parterówka to jest to. O tym, ze coś się tam na zewnątrz dzieje można było się tylko przekonać oglądając widoki za oknem lub od czasu do czasu przysłuchując się cichemu gwizdaniu w kominie. 
Patenciku z młynkiem do styro gratuluję i dzięki za cenne wskazówki. Ja odpalam toto w tym tygodniu. Chciałbym jedynie uzyskać towar(jak to brzmi...) bardziej rozdrobniony niż ten u Ciebie na zdjęciach. Wrzucę to w worki i takie placuszki(będzie tego sporo) poukładam na strychu na stropie. Jedyna obawa to zęby gryzonia, ale mając 170m2 podłogi styropianowej do gryzienia raczej polietylenu nie ruszą. Taka mam nadzieję.
Co do rozpoczęcia sezonu kotłowego to również długo broniłem się przed rodziną w okopach, bo kominek moim zdaniem był wystarczającym źródłem ciepła w domu. Jedyny minus to ewentualne poranne oczekiwanie na efekty szybkiego rozpalenia i wychłodzona łazienka, a kobitki zimnej deseczki nie znoszą o poranku.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - co do konsystencji "towaru" (kurcze, zaraz nas nasza krajowa wersja DEA zamknie  :smile:  ) - widoczne na zdjęciu większe kawałki, to właśnie to, co z młynka się odbijało, ewentualnie cieńsze płaty, które wychodziły bokiem. Na wychodzenie bokiem rozwiązanie jest proste - większe mieszadło użyć. Moje było sporo mniejsze od średnicy rury (takie po prostu miałem), gdyby było oczko większe, byłoby idealnie. 
Tak czy tak, to była tylko kwestia powtórnego wrzucenia tych skrawków do młynka, mi się po prostu nie chciało.

Co do ciepła... ano niestety, one zwykle mają zepsuty termostat, a moja żona jest tu przypadkiem ekstremalnym, u mnie opcja, że rano jest zimno jak w psiarni i czekamy, aż ja się zwlokę i napalę w kominku, groziłaby... nie wiem, czym. Czymś strasznym. Zamiast okopów, raczej bunkier byłby potrzebny. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Madamy i Żemeny - Balustradę czas zacząć! 
Tą... wewnętrzną, znaczy. Na schodach.

Co prawda przyzwyczailiśmy się, my z żoną po prostu uważamy, Wyjątek jest i tak bojaź...yyyyy...ten... no ostrożny jest, czasem aż do przesady i inaczej jak przy ścianie po schodach nie chadza. Ponieważ jednak najmłodsza gadzina rośnie, a jest aktualnie na etapie uciekania z radosnymi okrzykami w stronę miejsc zakazanych, trzeba wreszcie coś z tymi schodami zrobić.
I robi się. Elementy łączeniowe będą z Castoramy (cenowo wygrała), natomiast materiał na słupki i pochwyty - z internetu. Pomijając kwestię lakierowania - dwukrotnie taniej wyszło, niż takie same wałki w Castoramie. A w lakierowaniu mam już sporą praktykę  :smile: 



U producenta tych wałków na pochwyty/słupki zamawiałem też kilka akcesoriów, m.in. drewniany szablon do osiowego wiercenia tychże wałków (do ich łączenia takie dziury są potrzebne). Szablon przyszedł w formie niepowtarzalnej, ręcznie zdobionej:



Muszę napisać im maila z podziękowaniami za rękodzieło. Zastanawiam się tylko, czy któryś z pracowników córkę zamiast do przedszkola do pracy przyprowadził, czy sekretarce się nudziło  :big grin: 

Dobra, tyle o balustradach, teraz będzie Nowa Era. Era Telewizji!

Założenia, jak kiedyś opisywałem, były wielkie. W każdej z sypialni, w salonie i w moim warsztacie gniazdko "antenowe" R+TV+Sat, do każdego z tych pomieszczeń  po dwa koncentryki, do salonu natomiast cztery, wszystko po to, żeby można było naraz oglądać Polsat Sport, równolegle wraz z najnowszym odcinkiem "Zakochanego Anioła" na Romantice, w tym samym czasie nagrywając bajki na Minimini i ściągając jeszcze "Video on Demand". O piwie i popcornie nie wspominając rzecz jasna, bo to się samo przez się rozumie.
To wszystko było w założeniach. I instalacja jest pod te założenia "ready". Bo kto wie, może kiedyś zaczniemy mieć właśnie takie potrzeby. 

Póki co jednak... cóż. Z telewizji wystarcza nam obejrzenie raz w tygodniu jakiegoś filmu z któregoś z popularnych kanałów, a gdyby nie dobranocki, telewizor by nie był włączany wcale, w roli plazmy 72 cale też zresztą występuje u nas stary (ale jary) CRT 24", więc na diabła szaleć? Prowizorka powstała. 

Źródło sygnału TV:



Źródło zresztą do odbioru TV naziemnej całkowicie wystarczające i tu akurat nie potrzeba nic więcej, odbiór jest żyleta, podstawowe interesujące nas kanały w ten sposób są zapewnione, ja Polsat Sport mógłbym oglądać co najwyżej "za karę", żona też wielbicielką Romantiki chwalić Boga nie jest, tylko Wyjątek za MiniMini tęskni, ale trudno, odzwyczai się. Tak więc, jeśli nawet kiedyś tą widoczną niżej instalację zacznę przerabiać na profesjonalną stację CaTV, ta antena w tym miejscu zostanie.
A instalacja - a proszę bardzo. Multiswitch w wersji superoszczędnościowej:



Zapodaje w jedną stronę zasilanie do wzmacniacza w antenie, a w drugą idzie sobie zbiorczo TV z pasmem radiowym. I wystarczy. Odbiór, jak pisałem - żyleta.

J.

----------


## compi

No to mamy identycznie, tyle że zamontowalem pod dachem antenę niby do cyfrówki i jakiegoś MUX-a oglądamy. Jak masz blisko nadajnik to i na zwykłym kabelku pójdzie. Gdy spojrzałem szybko na Wasze pochwyty pomyślałem, że kurcze bilard se fundnęliście i kijki własnie szykujesz.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - antena "do cyfrówki" różni się od anteny "nie do cyfrówki" zwykle naklejoną gdzieś naklejką "especially for DVB-T", albo czymś w tym stylu, w co doinwestował producent, żeby być bardziej trędi. Technicznie różnic nie ma żadnych, to dokładnie to samo pasmo, te same anteny.

A ponieważ oferta kanałów cyfrowych dostępnych z powietrza u nas bogata, a jak wspominałem, Polsat-Sportów i tak nie potrzebujemy, pewnie przy tej instalacji zostaniemy, nawet jak kiedyś się obecnego starego soniaka na jakąś plazmę 70" wymieni. Nie będziemy sobie dachu michą do satelity psuli! O abonamentach, dekoderach i tym podobnych nie wspominając.

A co do pochwytów - one na zdjęciu tak wiotko wyglądają, ale to uczciwe fi50mm jest.

J.

PS. - z ciekawości przegóglałem sobie oferty anten tv naziemnej i jestem w szoku. Okazuje się, że nie doceniałem producentów anten  :smile:  Otóż nie tylko naklejka "DVB-T", jak się okazuje, ale nawet całe plastikowe obudowy mieszczące antenę i sugerujące, że wewnątrz jest Bóg wie jak zaawansowana technologia  :rotfl:

----------


## compi

No to chyba ciekawostką będzie fakt, że nasza podobno dedykowana do cyfry, ma inny kształ (jest dłuższa) i zdaje egzamin, a stara  z dachu teściów nie dawała rady(może dla tego, że bez wzmacniacza). Na dekoderze-tunerze-konwerterze, który został dokupiony, aby stare 29cali w CRT działało w tym systemie, sygnał na starej antenie był maks 50%, ta z Liroya(celowo tam kupiłem, aby ewentualnie zwrócić) daje prawie 90% mocy sygnału. No ale ta stara to nie wiem czy nie lata 70-te. Nadajnik mamy przy dobrej pogodzie w zasięgu wzroku, ale to podobno jeden z najwyższych w Polsce za to sygnał musi się przebić przez praktycznie całe poddasze i dach. Z tego samego nadajnika mamy też TVP I i TVP II, ale jakość jest marna. Z odbiorem satelitarnej też będzie kłopot bo drzewka na południu mamy wysokie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Prawdopodobnie ta stara antena nie zapewniała odpowiedniego poziomu sygnału, żeby cyfrowa tv działała. Prawidłowy DVB-T ma dość restrykcyjny związek z jakością odbieranego sygnału, jeśli masz dalej do nadajnika, niedoskonałości anteny mogą mieć spory wpływ. Ale nie znaczy to, że potrzebna jest antena specjalna do cyfrówki, wystarczyłaby być może antena lepsza, np. dłuższa, bardziej kierunkowa, z większym zyskiem.

Tu masz kompendium:

http://www.ntvc.pl/anteny-do-odbioru-dvb-t.html

A tu o samych antenach trochę:

http://www.telewizja-cyfrowa.com/antena_dvb_t.html

I cytat: "Do prawidłowego odbioru telewizji DVB-T, tak naprawdę nie potrzebujemy stosować specjalnych anten, wystarczy nam antena którą do tej pory stosowaliśmy do odbioru naziemnej telewizji nadawanej analogowo w paśmie UHF 21-60. Większość produkowanych do tej pory anten na pasmo UHF przystosowana była do pracy w zakresie kanałowym 21-60, więc jeżeli nasza dotychczasowa antena pracuje w takim paśmie nie musimy nic zmieniać."

W dalszej części linkowanego materiału co prawda piszą, że te anteny "DVB-T" obsługują i wyższe kanały 61-69, przy analogowej nie używane, ale po pierwsze - póki co nie są one używane (jeszcze) i przy cyfrowej, miejsca w eterze jest w paśmie TV na tyle dużo, że wydaje mi się, że nie ma pośpiechu, po drugie - jak nietrudno sprawdzić, sporo tych anten niby nadających się do cyfrówki, również tych kanałów nie obsługuje.

Na zakończenie dodam, że kolega ma idealny odbiór DVB-T ze zwykłego "grilla", taniej anteny siatkowej znaczy.

J.

----------


## marnajola

bardzo prosze o "przepis" na drzwi (nie)zwykle,
dziekuje, pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Przepis powiadasz? 

Weźmisz czarno kure...

Nie, może nie tak.

Składniki:
- jedne drzwi pełne gładkie, w kolorze okleiny, jaki się podoba
- jedno Allegro. Najlepiej to stare, normalne,  sprzed ostatnich przemian, ale w ostateczności i to nowe idiotyczne się nada.
- odrobinka kasy na koncie.

Bierzesz Allegro, w wyszukiwarkę wpisujesz "bulaj" i szukasz. Modele okrętowe kosztujące po 800-1000zł możesz pominąć, to, co Ciebie interesuje nie powinno być droższe, niż sto kilkadziesiąt PLN. Wybierasz pasujący Ci wielkością i wyglądem model, zamawiasz, płacisz, kupujesz. 
Dobrze jest kupując bulaj od razu sprawdzić, czy sprzedawca nie ma też w asortymencie metalowych tulei wentylacyjnych, pasujących wyglądem do bulaja, warto zamówić za jednym zamachem, jeśli drzwi mają być łazienkowe.
A potem już prosto - się bierze wyrzynarkę, się chechła dziurę na bulaj w drzwiach, się przykręca bulaj i już  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie cierrrpię przeprowadzek! 

Pisałem to już chyba, powtórzę jeszcze raz! Nie-na-wi-dzę! I mam cichą nadzieję, że nigdy więcej...

Po pierwsze za to, że (pomijając kawalerskie czasy, kiedy z wynajmowanego mieszkania do własnego przeprowadziłem się jednym kursem Astry Kombi, o czym zdaje się też już pisałem) taka przeprowadzka tak właściwie nie ma końca. Zawsze jeszcze coś zostaje, jeszcze jeden kurs jest potrzebny, a to co zostaje na ten ostatni, okazuje się, że i tak wymaga ze dwóch oddzielnych, po czym i tak jeszcze coś zostaje na ostatni kurs... i tak bez końca.

Po drugie za to, że rzeczy ruszane puchną. No weźmy taką przeciętną domową szafkę. Mniejsza o to, czy kuchenną, czy ubraniową, dowolną szafkę, w której cośtam jest. Przez lata owo coś ma swoje wypracowane miejsca, utrzymywane w jakimśtam mniejszym, lub większym porządku, w dodatku szafka wcale nie jest pełna, nawet jeszcze w niej jest miejsce.
Przychodzi jednak taki dzień, w którym owo coś zostaje z szafki wypakowane, załadowane do kartonów, przewiezione (wraz z szafką) w nowe miejsce i tamże do tej samej szafki (dla uproszczenia taki oczywisty schemat przyjmijmy,ale równie dobrze może to być inna, nowa szafka o podobnych gabarytach) ma trafić na nowo. 
Taaaaaa...... hłe hłe hłe... :Confused:   :bash:  :mad: 
Jak ze 3/4 rzeczy wejdzie na stare miejsce, to jest super wynik, normalnie wchodzi mniej więcej połowa i więcej się nie mieści...
No puchną, nie da się ukryć.

Po trzecie - za to, że rzeczy do przewiezienia nie dość, że nie ubywa, to jeszcze przybywa. Tajemniczym i niewyjaśnionym sposobem, ale jak inaczej wytłumaczyć fakt, że im dłużej się manele wozi, tym więcej ich na przewiezienie czeka? 

Po czwarte, częściowo zresztą tłumaczące fenomen z "po trzecie", za to, że jakieś tajemnicze siły, ani chybi krasnoludki, ewentualnie jacyś źli sąsiedzi, niechybnie wykorzystują cudze nieszczęście, jakim jest przeprowadzka do pozbycia się własnych śmieci i gratów i podrzucają je. I odkrywa potem człowiek w domu jakieś liczne cosie, które, dałby sobie głowę uciąć, pierwszy raz w życiu na oczy widzi, a czasem nawet nie bardzo wie co to jest i od czego.

Technicznobudowlanie będzie może jutro. A jak nie jutro, to w poniedziałek. Dziś nie robiłem, bo nie było kiedy. Cały boży dzień zszedł na przeprowadzaniu tej ostatniej odrobiny rzeczy, która została do przewiezienia. Wyszła z tego Fabia kombi nabita po sufit i znów została jeszcze odrobina rzeczy do przewiezienia za tydzień. Odrobinka, tak na jeden samochód i jeszcze troszkę zostanie... 

J.

----------


## jarek-66

Witam,
mam pytańko odnośnie sterowania pompami obiegowymi od ciepłej wody czy masz sterowanie czasowe czy zastosowałeś fotokomórki o których wspominałeś w jednym z postów.
Może któryś z postów zawiera odpowiedź na moje pytanie ale nie przeglądnąłem jeszcze wszystkich stron Twojego "pamiętnika".
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Odpowiedź jest tyle prosta, co wstydliwa: pompy obiegowe jeszcze u mnie są niepodłączone. Po prostu milion pilniejszych spraw jest, niż komfort ciepłej wody na od razu.
Docelowo jednak tak, chcę te pompy obiegowe spróbować sterować sygnałem wystawianym przez centralkę alarmową w momencie wykrycia przez jej czujki alarmowe, że ktoś wchodzi do łazienki, czy kuchni. Niezależnie od tego, będzie jeszcze termostat na końcu recyrkulacji, żeby pompy nie pracowały bez potrzeby.

J.

----------


## marnajola

> Przepis powiadasz? 
> 
> Weźmisz czarno kure...
> 
> Nie, może nie tak.
> 
> Składniki:
> - jedne drzwi pełne gładkie, w kolorze okleiny, jaki się podoba
> - jedno Allegro. Najlepiej to stare, normalne,  sprzed ostatnich przemian, ale w ostateczności i to nowe idiotyczne się nada.
> ...


kłaniam sie nisko i dziekuje bardzo!!bede wierna podgladaczka  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zacząłem montaż balustrady wewnętrznej. 
Kiedyś w końcu trzeba, zwłaszcza że raptem przedwczoraj najmłodsza gadzina wypuszczona z zagrody przez Wyjątka  (w pokoju gadziny, niezależnie od drzwi, jest zamontowana drewniana bramka uniemożliwiająca mu samodzielne wyjście, Wyjątek stamtąd wybiegał i nie zamknął jej za sobą) rzecz jasna polazła w szkodę i została przechwycona może z pół metra od przepaści.

Na początek zdjęcie poglądowe, przedstawiające jednocześnie początek prac:



U góry widzimy czarną dziurę będącą wyjściem na strych, pod nią - zapas styropianu, który przydawał się do różnych rzeczy, a docelowo ma nam doizolować strop nad poddaszem (od strony strychu). 
A na pierwszym planie schody. Póki co w nowoczesnym designie wzorowanym na supermodnych obecnie loftach. Krawędzie stopni trzeba tylko stalowym kątownikiem wzmocnić, może nawet takim ryflowanym?...  :wink: 
A na poważnie - i trepy i podstopnice będą. Kiedyś. Na razie jest beton, zaciągnięty unigruntem, żeby nie pylił i tak jeszcze chwilę sobie pobędzie. 

Pierwsze słupki - zamontowane. Mało mnie przy tym szlag zresztą nie trafił. No bo tak: przykręcam trzymanko, przykręcam drugie trzymanko (określenie "trzymanko" jest autorskim wynalazkiem Wyjątka, oznacza wszelkiego rodzaju uchwyty i dynksy do trzymania i w naszym domu przyjęło się bez pudła, jako czasem najlepiej oddające funkcję przedmiotu. Tak, jak np. w tym przypadku). Wstawiam w nie słupki, schodzę z drabiny, żeby popodziwiać, patrzę na słupki z boku i co widzę? Ano "pięć po dwunastej". Jeden słupek pionowo w górę, a drugi - wskazówkę minutową udaje i twierdzi, że północ to już, Panie, pięć minut będzie, jak minęła. Taka jej mać!

Tak bardzo krzywo otynkowane to czoło stropu jest... 
Tak, Panie Hubercie, Wasza fuszerka. To czoło było dotynkowywane w ramach dodatkowej roboty razem z glifami okiennymi, no i niestety. Tak się tynk zaciągnął...
Może nie jest to straszna tragedia, bo docelowo to czoło i tak jest od góry do zasłonięcia drewnianą dechą, choćby z powodu widocznego na zdjęciu poziomego pęknięcia tynku uwidaczniającego granicę między litym stropem, a oddzieloną odeń styropianem wylewką, ale żeby pionowo zamocować trzymanko słupka, musiałem tynk podkuć i podrównać gipsem. Stąd widoczna na zdjęciu biała łata wokół trzymanka.

Mocowanie pochwytu i zakręt, a przy okazji facjata niżdej podpisanego i dość ciekawie wyglądająca panorama na hol poddasza (Jezusie, jaki on tu wyszedł wielgachny):





Nie mamy jeszcze tylko pomysłu na wypełnienie przestrzeni między słupkami. Ja chciałem poziome (równoległe do pochwytu znaczy) płaskie elementy a'la deska tam pomontować, ale małżonka się nie zgadza mówiąc, że dzieci się będą po tym, jak po szczeblach wspinać, siadać na poręczy i rzucać się głową naprzód. Może i racja (zwłaszcza jak się pomyśli, co obecnie potrafi wyczyniać najmłodsza gadzina), ale z drugiej strony, jak sobie przypomnę własne doświadczenia z balustrada u dziadków w dzieciństwie (kiedy to ulubiona drogą wchodzenia na piętro była zewnętrzna strona balustrady - bodajże "Zorro" wtedy w TV leciało), nie przypuszczam, żeby brak szczebli był tu jakąś istotną przeszkodą, jedyne, co mogłoby faktycznie przeszkodzić we włażeniu na balustradę byłby nie wiem, drut kolczasty? Pod napięciem?...
Żona optuje za gęstym ustawieniem pionowych słupków. Bardzo gęstym. Mogłoby byc, tylko kwestia mocowania dołu tych słupków. Potrzebna byłaby i tak jakaś poprzeczka między słupkami i do niej potem...
Trzecia opcja - wypełnienia ze szkła bezpiecznego, mrożonego. Też ciekawe, ale chyba najdroższe.
Nic, pomyślimy. Póki co się sznurek zaplecie  :big grin: 

J.

PS. i gdzie te czasy, kiedy po jednej spędzonej na budowie sobocie raportowałem zrobienie np. hydrauliki na połowie piętra. Teraz po całym tygodniu, jedyne, czym się mogę pochwalić, to trzy umocowane słupki na krzyż. Echhhhh, lenistwo...

----------


## compi

Z tym sznurkiem.... W Waszej mieścinie przy samej Starówce znam fajne piętrowe mieszkanie, gdzie poręcze są jak najbardziej drewniane, ale wypełnienie już sznurowane. Wygląda super. Na priv daj maila to podeślę kilka fotek. Wypełnienie widziałem też kiedyś z blachy perforowanej. Tylko ranty były jakoś specjalnie obrabiane. Normalnie są dość ostre.

----------


## gaelle

> Z tym sznurkiem.... W Waszej mieścinie przy samej Starówce znam fajne piętrowe mieszkanie, gdzie poręcze są jak najbardziej drewniane, ale wypełnienie już sznurowane. Wygląda super. Na priv daj maila to podeślę kilka fotek. Wypełnienie widziałem też kiedyś z blachy perforowanej. Tylko ranty były jakoś specjalnie obrabiane. Normalnie są dość ostre.


Blacha perforowana to był jeden z moich pomysłów na tymczasowe wypełnienie (dopóki nie uzbieramy na dymne szkło - dymne, a nie mrożone, Jarek jak zawsze jednym uchem słucha  :sad:  ), kolejnym jest też siatka zgrzewana typu "siatka budowlana" raczej Leduchowskiego niż rabitza, oprawiona w drewniane ramki, tudzież właśnie upleciona własnoręcznie makrama  :Lol: 



inspirka będzie  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

.... yyyy..... tego...   znaczy... chciałem coś powiedzieć, ale mi "głos" odjęło...

J.

(z wizją własnej żony pracowicie dziergającej na tamborku coś w tym stylu...)

----------


## compi

Weź to potem wypierz i niech się rozciągnie..... ; )

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Witam

A może jakieś zdjęcia z kuchni?? bardzo mnie interesuje efekt końcowy..

schody niczego sobie :smile:

----------


## gaelle

> .... yyyy..... tego...   znaczy... chciałem coś powiedzieć, ale mi "głos" odjęło...
> 
> J.
> 
> (z wizją własnej żony pracowicie dziergającej na tamborku coś w tym stylu...)


Wbrew pozorom to jest w całości z drutu, powlekanego PVC - jedna z międzynarodowych fabryk (jej oddział w Indiach) takie już robi, na Europę też  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Będzie efekt końcowy, to będą i zdjęcia  :smile:  Póki co mam zmontowany sam dolny ciąg szafek, bez szuflad, innych wypełnień, frontów i blatu, więc wygląda to mało atrakcyjnie, ale ok, może coś pokażę w tygodniu.

Blat już zamówiony, będzie dopiero tuż przed świętami, fronty będą... nie wiem kiedy. Kiedyś. Raczej prędzej, niż później, bo kuchnia bez frontów taka jakaś... mało użyteczna jest

I nie, montaż kuchni nie zabiera AŻ TAK STRASZNIE DUŻO CZASU, to, co na razie jest zrobione, gdyby przeliczyć na roboczogodziny, to może ze cztery wieczory mi zajęło (przeciętny korpus zajmuje godzinkę i to wraz z piwem w czasie pracy), po prostu nie ma siły/czasu/chęcidoroboty, równolegle zajmuję się i innymi sprawami (ta balustrada choćby).

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Wbrew pozorom to jest w całości z drutu, powlekanego PVC - jedna z międzynarodowych fabryk (jej oddział w Indiach) takie już robi, na Europę też


Kochanie, drut powlekany PVC mam i to w kilku grubościach nawet. Zielony ciemny, w ładnym, naturalnym odcieniu. Narzędzia - szczypce okrągłe masz własne, obcinaczki boczne Ci pożyczę. Szczypce płaskie też się znajdą.
Toooo... kiedy zaczynasz?  :stir the pot: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Toooo... kiedy zaczynasz?


hihihihihi.. padłam ze śmiechu..

wyczekałam już tyle czasu to i jeszcze troszkę poczekam..

----------


## compi

To by było dopiero dzierganie na drutach, hahaha!

----------


## brombel123

2 tygodnie... przewaznie w czasie pracy.  :wink: 
Tyle zajelo mi przeczytanie tego dziennika i musze przyznac ze nie zaluje ani jednej przeczytanej strony  :smile:  Widze ze tempo dziennika odrobine spadlo po tym jak sie wprowadziliscie do wymarzonego gniazdka, jednak mam ogromna nadzieje ze powyzszy nie zaginie w forumowych czelusciach. 
Gratuluje domu, nowo nabytych sprawnosci harcerskich, checi do zdobywania kolejnych i przede wszystkim wiedzy elektro-instalatorskiej bo ta robi ogromne wrazenie. POZDRAWIAM i kibicuje dalej!!!

----------


## Jarek.P

@brombel - ano spadło, spadło.... dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 
@cronin - pozwoliłem sobie usunąć Twój anons. Cel szczytny, dlatego nie robiłem tego od razu, trochę powisiał, ale mimo wszystko... to chyba nie to miejsce.

A żeby choć trochę nasz Dziennik z czeluści muratorowych wydobyć, odrobinka newsów. Tylko odrobinka, bo leń, który u nas zapanował, trzyma mocno, ale cośtam się jednak dzieje. Może nie wszystko z tego pokazuję, bo jak już parę razy deklarowałem, nasz Dziennik Budowy jest Dziennikiem Budowy, a nie Dziennikiem "Zobaczcie, jak się pięknie urządziliśmy", ale trochę spraw stricte budowlanych jeszcze nam zostało. Tak na jakiś rok (lekko licząc) pisaniny? No może trochę rzadszej jedynie?  :wink: 

Do rzeczy jednak. Balustrada na schodach - robi się. Nie mam zdjęć, więc nie pokażę, ale jest już się czego trzymać, brakuje jedynie ostatecznego montażu (obecny jest prowizoryczny), jednego słupka i wypełnień. Te będą prowizoryczne z materiałów "będących pod ręką" (nie, nie będą to deski poszalunkowe. Ale niemal...), docelowo - jeszcze się wahamy, czy szkło klejone "bezpieczne", w formie dymnych tafli montowanych wprost do słupków, czy blacha perforowana w drewnianych ramach.

Inne schody natomiast się pojawiły. O, takie:



W rogu zdjęcia załapał się narożnik balustrady, widać na nim prowizoryczny montaż  :smile: 
A same schody strychowe - bardzo fajne, jeśli się ma mało miejsca. Poza tym - rację miał ktoś tutaj komentujący kiedyś moje schodowostrychowe dywagacje, że im większa dziura tym lepiej. Nasza dziura jest malutka (60x90), bo szkoda było podłogi i miejsca na rozkładanie standardowych schodów strychowych też za bardzo nie było, stąd takie a nie inne rozwiązanie, jednak wnoszenie przez tą dziurkę większych pak na strych jest dość kłopotliwe, bądź wręcz niemożliwe. Standardową pakę styropianu np. musiałem rozpakować i wnieść po trochu, inaczej się nie dało. Ciężary - chyba trzeba będzie bloczek założyć na strychowej jętce i wciągać (jedna osoba ze strychu ciągnie, druga od dołu pilotuje), bo nieść przed sobą i potem jeszcze przepychać do góry przez dziurę - zgroza. Ale ten bloczek... teraz na to wpadłem, pomysł myślę, że wart jest rozpatrzenia.

Same schody - bardzo fajne. Rozkładają się bardzo lekko, trochę się jedynie trzeba naszarpać z samym początkiem rozsuwania schodów po otwarciu klapy:



Wbrew pozorom i obawom, po odblokowaniu klapy nie wali się to na łeb, klapa otwiera się bardzo lekko, schody nie spierdzielają się w dół "całym sobą", jedynym problemem jest rozpoczęcie ich rozsuwania - trzeba je zaczepić kijem i pociągnąć najpierw do siebie (bardziej w poziomie, niż w dół), jednocześnie przytrzymując czymś klapę, bo idzie ze schodami i uniemożliwia.
Natomiast, jeśli istnieje gdzieś konkurs na najbardziej abstrakcyjną i niezrozumiałą instrukcję montażu, to ja poproszę o namiary, wyślę tam instrukcję montażu tych schodów jako mocnego kandydata do pierwszego miejsca. Jestem techniczny i zwykle mechanizmy rozumiem intuicyjnie, tu jednak miałem problemy, instrukcja je tylko wzmagała, zamiast rozwiewać.
Przykładowo:



Wysokość pomieszczenia u mnie: 2,70m. Proszę mi na podstawie instrukcji określić, jak ustawić widoczny u dołu skanu element. Nie, nie ma NIGDZIE w instrukcji definicji, ile wynosi typowe, przyjęte przez producenta "H". Zrobiłem to po prostu doświadczalnie, jak natomiast rozumieć instrukcję, co miał na myśli jej autor - nie wiem.

I jak już przy marudzeniu jestem... zlew kucheny. 
Dawno dawno temu, za górami, za lasami, a przynajmniej po drugiej stronie stolycy, jako młody, pełen sił i energii kawaler do wzięcia urządzałem swoje pierwsze WŁASNE mieszkanie. M.in. kuchnię. Co prawda ówcześni znajomi nadziwić się nie mogli, po co mi kuchnia, sugerowali zakup takiego kombajnu: szafka z zamontowaną minilodówką, dwupalnikową płytą i małym zlewem, wszystko zwarte i kompaktowe, jako coś co w zupełności wystarczy do chłodzenia piwa i przyrządzania zupek chińskich, ale ja chciałem mieć mieszkanie przyszłościowe, z prawdziwą kuchnią, więc ją zrobiłem. Kuchnię pełną gębą. W niej, nie wdając się w nieistotne opisy był porządny zlew, produkcji potentata zlewowego: Deante. Dobra, sprawdzona firma, dobry, porządny zlew, w komplecie dobry porządny syfon. Z "automatycznymi" korkami. 

Teraz... również kupiliśmy zlew Deante. Bo był akurat taki, jak żona chciała, poza tym uznaliśmy, że dobra, sprawdzona firma, czemu nie. No i zlew jest ok, ale syfon... Jezuuusie, nawet chińskie hipermarketowe badziewie noname, z dolnego poziomu regału, gdzie wstydliwie hipermarkety upychają najtańsze i najgorsze produkty, nawet to robi lepsze wrażenie. I nawet nie chodzi mi o badziewne rurki z cieniutkiego plastiku, o uszczelki, które naciągałem na rury z duszą na ramieniu, czy pęknie, czy nie pęknie. Ale same koszyki - zgrrrooza! Na wygląd całkiem podobne do tych starych, sprzed dziesięciu lat:



Ale:
- blacha, z której jest to wytłoczone, tak na oko połowę cieńsza.
- uchwyt do wyciągania - w starym był elegancki chromowany. Tu - jakieś aluminiowe kretyństwo wyglądające na półprodukt przed oddaniem do galwanizacji.
- bolec prowadzący, Tu - jak widać, plastik. Jak myślicie, z czego był ten bolec w starym? 
- i najlepsze. Śruba ściągająca kosz korka z samym syfonem pod zlewem. W starym: porządny kawał mosiądzu. Tu...



Mam zamiar napisać maila na infolinię Deante i spytać ich, czy kupiłem jakąś podróbę, czy też tak wygląda Nowa, Lepsza Jakość Produktu w wydaniu Deante. 

Sama instalacja pod zlewem - pozwoliłem sobie wsadzić instrukcję montazu syfonu w... w buty, powiedzmy i zrobiłem to po swojemu. Dzięki czemu syfonu nie mam na środku szafki, tylko pod ścianą, a do szafki można wsadzić coś jeszcze. Kwestia dorzucenia do interesu dwóch rurek kanalizacyjnych i kolanka ekstra to była.



Na zdjęciu widać też dołożoną instalację hydrauliczną. Ot, parę rurek dzięki którym oryginalne wężyki akurat sięgają, gdzie powinny, bez zbędnego i usterkogennego przedłużania.

I to tyle na razie. Następny wpis... będzie. Kiedyś.

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Jeśli można zapytać ile takie cudo z pierwszego zdjęcia kosztuje (czyt. schody strychowe), są boskie.. może będzie mnie na nie stać :smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o "korek" do syfonu.. my kupiliśmy najtańszy zlew na allegro i syfon jest w ciut lepszym stanie, tzn bolec nie jest z plastiku i ta dziura gdzie wchodzi ten bolec także w lepszym wykonaniu, tylko problem był z uchwytem do wyciągania.. tzn po jakimś czasie po prostu się połamał bo był z plastiku.. poza tym zlew niczego sobie.. nie pamiętam firmy.. może faktycznie ten nowy zlew to jakiś "ekologiczny"..

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> (...)
> Tak wogóle, to nie wiem, czy to z wiekiem przychodzi, czy ja po prostu jako dziecię, które najpiękniejsze lata dzieciństwa spędziło w bliskiej okolicy czegoś w rodzaju wysypiska śmieci (potraficie sobie wyobrazić piękniejszy poligon do zabaw?), mam to we krwi, a żona się ode mnie zaraziła, ale jak dziś wychodziliśmy z domu i po drodze trzeba było o śmietnik zawadzić celem wyrzucenia domowych śmieci, to małżonka z góry stwierdziła, że idzie ze mną, bo może jeszcze coś ciekawego wynieśli, a ja tylko zacząłem się głośno zastanawiać, czy taki kijek z metalowym hakiem na końcu by się nam nie przydał  
> (...)


Zastanawiałem się swego czasu nad sobą czy aby ze mną wszystko w porządku… Wyszło mi, że jednak nie w porządku, więc zaprzestałem przywożenia starych mebli ze śmietnika na budowę (chociaż przydają się i to bardzo). Jednak widzę, że moja skłonność nie jest odosobnionym przypadkiem…

Bardzo ciekawy dziennik – będę stałym gościem.

Pozdrawiam,
BWP

----------


## Jarek.P

*@Kamila i Marcin* - te schody nie są niestety tanie, cenowo wychodzą mniej więcej dwa razy drożej od drewnianych typowców, ale i nie sa to jakies powalające na kolana kwoty, te nasze kosztowały nas 560zł. Szukając w necie znajdywałem i taniej, ale koszt wysyłki i tak rzecz wyrównywał, te nasze były zamówione lokalnie. 

No, chyba, że chcesz schodowego Mercedesa - identycznie wyglądające schody, ale produkcji Fakro kosztują coś pod 1,5k PLN. Zapewne ich montaż jest w mniejszym stopniu łamigłówką, wierzchnia "licowa" płyta klapy też pewnie jest z czegoś porządniejszego, niż meblowa "plecówka" z HDFu, ale cóż... cena powala.

Co do zlewu - jak pisałem, spytam o to samego producenta. Może sam syfon mi w sklepie podrzucili jakiś lewy? On niby miał na wrzuconej do worka kartce napis, że jest to "syfon uniwersalny Deante", ale może on jest "do Deante", a nie produkcji Deante? W tym moim starym zlewie, cała armatura kanalizacyjna była z porządnego szarego plastiku (PP), to obecne to jest taki badziewne białe tworzywo, dokładnie jak w syfonach noname.

*@brunet wieczorową* - cóż... wstydziłem się pisać, z czego będą te tymczasowe wypełnienia w balustradzie schodowej, ale jak tak, to napiszę. Ano z takich fajnych, sosnowych ażurowych drzwi od szafy garderobianej, które ktoś na osiedlowy śmietnik (przy starym mieszkaniu) wystawił  :big grin: 
Ech, będzie mi/nam chyba brakowało... W naszej nowej okolicy, gdyby nawet chciał chodzić po śmietnikach, to się nie da, bo same przydomowe  :wink:   :Lol: 

Natomiast jednej rzeczy nie mogę odżałować i co sobie przypomnę, to chce mi się WYĆ! No wyobraź sobie (do kolegi bruneta to kieruję, bo on rozumie) najpierw tytułem wprowadzenia: wielki warsztat, w którym chcesz spędzić resztę życia na majsterkowaniu, warsztat bez żadnych mebli, bez stołu warsztatowego, bez niczego. A potem taki widok: śmietnik, a przy nim dwa duże i bardzo solidne stoły "konferencyjne": gruby i solidny blat na mocnym stalowym stelażu, stacjonarnym, nie żadne składane gówna. 
U mnie jedno z drugim rozjechało się o mniej więcej rok, jak te stoły ktoś na śmietnik wystawił, jeszcze nawet fundamentów nie miałem. Ale do dziś żałuję...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jest taki jeden temat, którego już daaawno tutaj nie poruszałem. Temat za którym niewątpliwie spora część czytających mnie osób tęskni i ze smutkiem i zadumą każdy kolejny wpis kwituje wzruszeniem ramion i cichym: "cóż... i znów nic o serwerowni nie napisał..."

taaaa....  :Lol: 

Akurat tak się dobrze składa, że jakaś infekcja mnie powaliła,więc  zamiast pracować ciężko i wracać do domu wieczorami, siedzę w tymże domu i dogorywam w łóżku. A ponieważ takie dogorywanie, to w gruncie rzeczy strasznie nudne zajęcie, od czasu do czasu z nudów się zwlekam z wyra i coś robię. I w ten właśnie sposób powstało dziś coś, dzięki czemu możemy od teraz mareckiemu ZE i ich planowym bądź nieplanowym "wyłączeniom" powiedzieć, że Oni mogą Panu majstrowi skoczyć tam, gdzie Pan może Pana majstra w... w ten... w wężyk pocałować. Testów jeszcze nie robiłem, ale przy obciążeniu składającym się z pieca, alarmu i może jeszcze oświetlenia awaryjnego (same LEDy w ciągach komunikacyjnych) na parę godzin powinno starczyć.

Tak więc, Panie i Panowie, oto nasza Stacja Podtrzymania Zasilania! Zabudowana rzecz jasna w serwerowni:



Na prawo stary, uratowany z demobilu UPS, wyglądający co prawda jak zabytek klasy... w sumie nawet nie wiem, jak w dziedzinie IT klasy zabytków grupować, ale powiedzmy, że jest to mniej więcej zabytek klasy późne 486 / wczesne Pentium. Zabytek ów ma jednak jak dla mnie dwie wielkie zalety:
- absolutny brak wybredności, jeśli chodzi o typ i pojemność podłączonych doń akumulatorów. Kilkakrotnie większe niż przewidziane przez producenta po prostu kilkakrotnie dłużej się ładują i tyle. Nowoczesny UPS już by się tak łatwo nie dał oszukać, albo takie sztuczki (z podstawieniem większych akumulatorów) nie byłyby możliwe, albo trzeba by je ładować zewnętrzną ładowarką.
- sinusoidalny kształt napięcia na wyjściu. Znaczy bez ryzyka mogą na nim pracować pompy obiegowe i tym podobne. Popularne obecnie UPSy najczęściej produkują trapez zamiast sinusa. Sprzętowi komputerowemu to rybka, on sobie to i tak prostuje, ale pompa obiegowa pracując na trapezie grzeje się dwa razy mocniej, co niekoniecznie jej wychodzi na zdrowie.

A (wracając do zdjęcia) na lewo - magazyn energii proszę państwa. Magazyn ma postać dwóch akumulatorów telekomunikacyjnych, 48Ah każdy, akumulatory co prawda stare, ale jak to mówią, "jare". Nad szczegółami instalacji nie będę się rozwodził, kto ciekaw niuansów, niech pyta na priv, dodam może tylko, że na zdjęciu można się od biedy dopatrzyć rurek wychodzących z akumulatorów (prawy górny narożnik każdego z nich) - rurki owe są połączone razem i schodzą sobie... póki co na dno szachtu, docelowo - nie wiem. To jest coś, co odróżnia akumulator telekomunikacyjny od samochodowego: w samochodowym wyziewy elektrolitu podczas ładowania po prostu uchodzą pod maskę, a tam już robią co chcą. W nowoczesnych "bezobsługowych" akumulatorach niby nie jest to problem, tych wyziewów jest naprawdę mało, ale przy telekomunikacyjnych, stojących zwykle w dość hermetycznie zamkniętych szafach, wraz z elektroniką wartą często tyle, że samochód przy tym to mały pikuś jest, nawet te śladowe wyziewy muszą być odprowadzane poza szafę. I to właśnie owe rurki robią. U mnie... Póki co też są odprowadzane poza szafę. A ściślej mówiąc - pod szafę  :wink:  Jeszcze się zastanowię, co z tym zrobić. Może gdzieś w dnie szachtu pod chudziaka wpuszczę?...

W każdym razie moja serwerownia powoli, powoli, ale nabiera życia. Jej dolna część, poświęcona sprawom energetycznym wygląda obecnie tak:



I tak już będzie wyglądać. Mniej więcej, bo jeszcze kosmetyczne zmiany czekają: opisówki na rozdzielni, z półki te rdzawe nacieki trzeba usunąć (w poprzednim mieszkaniu stała na balkonie dość długo, co prawda zafoliowana, ale... ), a samą półkę muszę podnieść o jedno "U" wyżej, żeby mi dwie zaślepki pod nią weszły (nie będzie wtedy straszyć tam dziura) jeszcze jedna listwa gniazdek przybędzie no i wtyczek ciut więcej. Widoczny na zdjęciu licznik to tymczasowa kontrola poboru prądu przez switcha - tak sobie sprawdzam, ile mnie te fanaberie co miesiąc będą kosztować. Póki co nie ma szaleństw: AP - 24W, switch - 18W i jałowa praca UPSa (który zdaje się jeszcze cały czas coś w akumulatory pompuje, więc to może się obniżyć jeszcze) - 28W.

Góra szafy to już ścisłe IT. Tu jeszcze ubogo, ale już dość ładnie:



Osoby znające się na rzeczy proszone są o nieparskanie śmiechem przy oglądaniu tego zdjęcia. Tak, zdaję sobie z tego sprawę, że ten kul i trędi, ful wypas słicz ma raptem dwa porty aktywne (dwa! po prawej gigabit się też świeci) i spokojnie możnaby te porty przepiąć wprost do stojącego na półce ruterka. No możnaby. Ale gdzie wtedy szpan, ja się pytam? Co ma wtedy w tej szafie zza przyciemnianej szyby lampkami mądrze mrugać? 
A drugi argument, już ciut na poważniej - dwa aktywne porty to są teraz. Docelowo będzie ich... no ciut więcej, niż dwa. I z całą pewnością więcej, niż cztery dostępne na routerku.
A'propos routerka - Cisco widoczne na zdjęciu pełni póki co rolę wymyślnej zaślepki do racka, nawet nie jest podłączony. Po prostu - mam, to wstawiłem. Zabawka dla zorientowanej osoby fajna, a może kiedyś się do czegoś przyda?...

I jeszcze, jak już o lampkach migających mądrze przez przyciemnianą szybę mowa:



Na koniec - balustrada, zaległe zdjęcia:





Montaż już w zasadzie docelowy, ale cały czas nieskończony. Na pierwszym zdjęciu widać, że nosek zakańczający pochwyt ma jaśniejszy kolor, niż reszta. Tak jest, ponieważ na nim jest tylko jedna warstwa lakierobejcy. Się doszlifuje styk, doszpachluje, wtedy się polakieruje po całości finiszowo.
U góry zdjęcia widać wspominane wpis temu tymczasowe wypełnienie ze znalezionych na śmietniku drzwi garderobianych.
Brak też cały czas słupków w biegu schodów, a to dlatego, że cały czas trwa małżeńska "kłótnia", ile tych słupków ma tam po drodze jeszcze być, czy jeden pośrodku biegu (wersja moja), czy dwa (wersja małżonki). Obie wersje mają swe zady i walety, od estetycznych począwszy, poprzez użytkowe, montażowe, na ekonomicznych skończywszy. A jak Wy sądzicie?

J.

----------


## compi

Balustrada i poręcze miodzio. Opowiem się za jedną opcją. Na pierwszym zdjęciu widac wyraźnie, że tam brakuje dwóch słupków, a na drugim, że jednego. Ja bym zostawił tak jak jest ; ).

----------


## Jarek.P

> Opowiem się za jedną opcją. Na pierwszym zdjęciu widac wyraźnie, że tam brakuje dwóch słupków, a na drugim, że jednego.


Toś nam, kurrrrr....cze pomógł...  :Confused: 




> Ja bym zostawił tak jak jest ; )


To ja odpowiem, że jestem za, a nawet przeciw!  :wink: 

J.

----------


## compi

Tak na poważnie to na prawdę na podstawie tych zdjęć trudno byłoby podjąć decyzję. Wiem, że to może kłopotliwe, ale cyknij jeszcze z dwie fotki. Tak na zdrowy rozum to chyba wszystko byłoby zależne od wypełnienia, które planujecie. Gdyby nie szkrab to pewnie same słupki byłby ok. Mi się podobają.

----------


## cronin

No właśnie a co będzie wypełnieniem? Bo w pierwszej chwili zrozumiałam że na każdym schodku słupek (bądź dwa)  :smile:  a potem sobie przypomniałam o tych misternych drucianych koronkach  :smile:  Zasada jest taka (tzw. rodzicielski design) żeby nie zostawiać otworów na tyle dużych żeby dziecko dało radę przecisnąć głowę, a jak wiadomo dziecko jest jak kot i wciśnie się tam gdzie na zdrowy rozum  absolutnie nie powinno się zmieścić  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Śpię ja sobie dziś w najlepsze snem na tyle głębokim, na ile może być głęboki sen osoby, która nie musi danego dnia iść do pracy, zawozić dzieciaka do przedszkola, ani zrywać się z kurami celem wykonania orki w polu (czy co tam się w grudniu w polu robi, może nie orki, może czego innego, nie wiem, nie znam się, z pola to ja jedynie za młodu kartofle kradł... znaczy... sprawdzaliśmy, czy one naprawdę w ziemi pod tymi krzaczkami rosną, bo jakieś to takie niewiarygodne było). No i śpię sobie w najlepsze, kiedy nagle, bladym świtem (przed 9:00 !!!!) zrywa mnie na równe nogi telefon: "Bry! Panie drzewo przywieźlim!"

W pierwszym odruchu chciałem oczywiście odpowiedzieć "a nie, dziękuję, my już mamy", ale uczucie wielokrotnego deja vu mnie dobudziło na tyle, żeby skojarzyć, że jedne drzewo "przywieźlim" jakoś tak w maju 2009, inne tego samego roku, ale w końcu lata, jeszcze inne niedługo potem (i tym faktycznie powiedziałem, że dziękuję, ale już mamy - szczegóły gdzieś w czeluściach niniejszego dziennika). O pierwowzorze z "Misia" nie wspominając...
W każdym razie to dzisiejsze drzewo jest od szalunkowego delikatnie mówiąc skrajnie odległe. I jakością i konsystencją i niestety również ceną. Ale co robić? Się zachciało małżonce kuchni z wypasionym blatem, a nam obojgu drewnianych parapetów w domu, to trzeba bulić...

Parapety na większość okien w domu kupowałem surowe prod. Kornika i je potem samodzielnie lakierobejcowałem, pisząc o tym do znudzenia. Problemem jednak były oba okna wykuszowe, gdzie każdy parapecik to lekko licząc jakieś dwa metry kwadratowe  :smile:  Trzeba było zamawiać robione na wymiar. Zamówiliśmy w ramach transakcji wiązanej (z blatem do kuchni, o którym niżej) w lokalnej firmie znalezionej przez internet. Mieli dobre opinie i cóż... póki co mogę tylko te dobre opinie podtrzymać. Zamówienie było typu "postaramy się zrobić na 21-go, ale nie obiecuję na 100%, że się uda". Każdy, kto ma choć cień doświadczenia z takimi sytuacjami, wie dobrze, że jak branżowiec mówi "na pewno będzie", to znaczy, że można mieć cichą nadzieję, że będzie faktycznie, jeśli jednak jest zostawiona jakakolwiek furtka typu "no nie wiem, czy zdążymy", to należy to rozumieć jako "panie, w życiu tego w terminie nie będzie, ale przecie panu tego wprost nie powiemy". I tak też to zobowiązanie traktowaliśmy, zastanawiając się co najwyżej, czy choć przed wigilią się wyrobią. A tu proszę, jaka niespodzianka. 

Dobra, dosyć ględzenia, pora na fakty. Parapecik w stanie surowym podczas docinania:



Jak widać, nawet spód parapetu folią aluminiową wykleili. BTW - po co właściwie się tak robi? Typowy parapet wystaje nad grzejnik jedynie wąskim paskiem, więc odbijanie ciepła jakoś nie bardzo mi tu pasuje, już prędzej jakaś izolacja drewna od muru? Czy cóś?...

Pierwsze przymiarki:



I parapet w trakcie lakierowania. Na zdjęciu - jedna warstwa, jeszcze przed szlifem:



I kuchnia. Jakoś do tej pory nie pokazywałem jej za bardzo, bo same korpusy nie były szczególnie reprezentacyjne, ale z blatem już zaczyna to nabierać charakteru. Tak więc, Panie i Panowie, tera będzie przedstawiana nasza Kuchnia! A ściślej mówiąc - większe pół kuchni (bo nie ma jeszcze górnego rzędu zabudowy i jednej, winklującej całość szafki na dole). W dodatku i tak jeszcze nie skończone, bo bez szuflad i frontów.

Wstępny montaż blatu (na pierwszym planie widać miejsce na brakującą szafkę-winkiel):



Na zdjęciu wygląda prościutko, ale to była epopeja. Do wpakowania na szafki najdłuższego odcinka musiałem prosić o pomoc sąsiada, bo sam, z pomocą żony nie byłem w stanie, ciężkie to cholerstwo jest jak nie wiem. Ale i to nie było problemem, o wiele poważniejszy problem był z tym odcinkiem widocznym w głębi zdjęcia. Tam jest pas pod oknem i prostopadle do niego ustawiony krótki blat na szafce po prawo. No taka litera L tam jest. Oba elementy łączone na szerokie, 4cm pióro. Czyli, łopatologicznie rzecz przedstawiając, żeby je złożyć, trzeba je mieć najpierw rozsunięte o 2cm. A całość jest pasowana między ściany z centymetrowym luzem...
Pierwsza koncepcja - częściowo zburzyć ścianę działową do spiżarni i po zmontowaniu blatu postawić ją od nowa szybko upadła, ponieważ nie chciało mi się. Skuwanie tynku wraz z płytkami - też. Tu głównie z powodu, że w domu źle się wiadro po kleju myje, a na dworze teraz z tym ciężko. Pozostało kombinowanie. Blaty zostały połączone w pozycji "na ukos", a potem jakoś się młotkiem je wbiło na miejsce. Gniazdka tylko musiałem ze ściany zdemontować. No i dość spory młotek wziąć...

I to też nie było najgorsze. Najgorsze okazało się wycinanie otworów. Wyrzynarkę mam MacAllistera, nie jest to sprzęt profi, ale i nie dolnopółkowy amatorski, powiedzmy, że coś pomiędzy (Castorama co prawda twierdzi, że Macallister to rozwiązania profi, ale gdzież im tam do profi...), więc nie jest źle. Ma cofanie, ma regulację obrotów, ma przyzwoitą moc. Ale, kur....cze pieczone, cięcie nią 4cm jesionu to była morrrrdęga!!!!!!



Dziurę pod płytę wychechłałem samą wyrzynarką, ale to była męka. Samo cięcie w tempie dwa centymetry na minutę (może przesadzam, ale niewiele), nóż, który mimo cofania cały czas usiłował falować swobodnym końcem, a że nie mogłem śledzić linii cięcia od spodu, to i potem się okazywało, że dziura niby wycięta, ale wycinek nie da się wyjąć, bo kleszczy. Zgrroooza!

W związku z ową zgrozą, dziurę pod zlew zacząłem ciąć metodą kombinowaną: proste odcinki tarczówką, wprowadzaną w materiał "od góry" (i uprzedzając pytania od znających to narzędzie i wiedzących, jak pod żadnym pozorem nie powinno się nim pracować - tak, nadal mam wszystkie palce), a jedynie dokańczając wyrzynarką, ale tu mi sprawę dodatkowo utrudniały: 
- skomplikowany kształt
- parapet okna nachodzący na jedną z linii cięcia,
- techniczny "podblat" będący konstrukcyjnym elementem szafki narożnej.
I tu, niestety, jeszcze jestem w trakcie cięcia. Po prostu, w pewnym momencie po złamaniu kolejnego noża w wyrzynarce, a także po uświadomieniu sobie, że oryginalne, dostarczone wraz ze zlewem trzymaki są za krótkie (one są do typowego blatu 35mm, toto ma 4cm) i że trzeba będzie jeszcze blat od spodu podfrezowywać, ręce mnie opadli i poszedłem spać (jak widać). Kończył to cholerstwo będę jutro!

Zdjęcie dziury na zlew w obecnym stadium:



Jak widać, pod parapetem jest niedocięte. Tarczówka mi tam nie wchodzi, od biedy da się wyrzynarką, będę to męczył jutro.
Na zdjęciu widać jednak inną rzecz dającą cień nadziei, że ta robota się kiedyś skończy. Ów cień przedstawiony ciut biżej wygląda tak:



I będzie pięęęknie! Ma być! Musi!

J.

PS: schody jeszcze, balustrada znaczy. Poniżej zdjęcia, które udało mi się zrobić. Niestety nie mam bardziej szerokiego obiektywu, niż 28mm, więc nie mogę pokazać tej balustrady inaczej, niż z ukosa, ale może te zdjęcia oddadzą problem "ile słupków dać" lepiej. A tak czy tak, pozwolą się pochwalić nowym, prowizorycznym wypełnieniem w pełnej krasie. Na trytytkach, a co!  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Teraz to widać, że dwa słupki trzeba wstawić. Ale żeby nie było łatwo, to ten narożny na samej górze powinien wg mnie być przesunięty bardziej do środka krótkiego odcinka barierki(pewnie juz nie do wykonania). Może bana nie dostanę za te wymysły.
Wyrzynarka. Mój Kress ma dodatkowo nastawy pochyłu ostrza, tak aby ostrze mogło atakować materiał pod różnymi kątami. I zauważyłem, że to zdaje egzamin własnie w momencie różnej grubości ciętych elementów. Poza tym czym twardzszy materiał tym chy ba obroty powinny być mniejsze, ze względu na temperatury pracy ostrza.
Folia pod blatem to byc może zabezpiecznienie przed wilgocią(parą) ze zmywarki. Producenci AGD dodają własne folie do naklejania i tu należy tego dopilnować. W okolicach montażu zmywarki może pokryj dodatkowo blat jakimś impregnatem lub olejem, ktory widać na zdjęciu. Zwykłe blaty w miejscach pionowych cięć, należy wg sztuki stolarskiej wyszpachlować specjalną chemią. Jak jest w przypadku drewna nie wiem.

----------


## cronin

A dziecię to Ci nad tym wypełnieniem nie przejdzie?  :smile:  Może lepiej jakąś płytą GK zasłonić, jeśli ci zostały. A słupki rzeczywiście dwa  - popieram żonę  :smile: 
Co do kuchni, hmm nie pokażę tego wpisu mężowi , będę mu dalej wpierać że samodzielny montaż jest lekki łatwy i przyjemny  :wink:  
Wesołych Świąt  :smile:

----------


## rasia



----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Kiedy gwiazdka zabłyśnie na niebie
 każdy złoży życzenia od siebie,
 łamiąc się opłatkiem nawzajem
 każdy wtedy ciepło podaje.
 Tak prosto do serca słowami
 ze świątecznymi życzeniami.
 I siadamy do stołu wokoło
 kolędy śpiewamy wesoło,
 choinka migocze lampkami
 przybrana kolorowymi bombkami.*

----------


## Jarek.P

@rasia, @Kamila i Marcin - dzięki za życzenia  :smile: 

@cronin i compi - ech... znikąd wsparcia  :sad: 
Może inaczej: spójrzcie na to, jak to wygląda "na płasko" na projekcie:

Wersja z jednym słupkiem po drodze:



I wersja z dwoma słupkami:



I teraz co do konkretów - pierwszy słupek od góry dlatego nie jest zaraz za zakrętem, ponieważ wtedy nijak nie wychodził podział dalej, jedyna możliwa wersja to by był słupek na każdym stopniu, a to by niestety zrobiło zaporową cenę całości (jeden słupek kosztuje jakieś 60zł, do tego trzymanko: 90zł i głowiczka - bodajże 25zł, koszt pracy pomijam), tak wiec zdecydowaliśmy się dać go niżej i dzielić resztę. 

Wersja z dwoma słupkami "po drodze" mogłaby być, wygląda ok, a zadowolenie własnej małżonki jest dla mnie warte więcej, niż te sto parędziesiąt złotych. Dlaczego więc się przed tą wersją tak bronię? Ano z jednego powodu: pochwyt dolnego biegu. Ma być też od strony środka schodów, nie wchodzi w grę jego przeniesienie na ścianę przeciwległą. Jak widać na obu powyższych rysunkach, zaczynał się będzie od najniższego słupka i dalej szedł sobie po ścianie. I wszystko byłoby fajnie, gdyby nie to, że w wersji z większą ilością słupków dolny pochwyt dokładnie mi się krzyżuje ze słupkiem. 
A problem jest tym większy, że słupki tego górnego biegu nie wyrastają nam ze stopni (wtedy nie byłoby problemu, jedno z drugim by się minęło), tylko są mocowane do boku stopni (przyjrzyjcie się zdjęciom schodów, widać na nich, jak są mocowane słupki). Odstawienie słupka od ściany jest bodajże o 7,5cm, dokładnie o tyle samo odsuwają uchwyty do mocowania pochwytu na ścianie. Czyli: w wersji z większa ilością słupków mam idealnie krzyżujące się słupek z pochwytem dolnego biegu. I niestety, muszę albo po prostu zrobić takie skrzyżowanie (w tym momencie ręka schodzącego po schodach będzie miała po drodze "szykanę", z którą się trzeba minąć), albo wykombinować jakieś robione na zamówienie uchwyty mocujące pochwyt w większej odległości od ściany, co pomijając nawet problemy typu "gdzie to zamówić, żeby pasowało wyglądem do reszty", zwęża nam o 10cm dolny bieg schodów, a tych nie mamy znów tak szerokich, żeby na to machnąć ręką.

Tak więc podsumowując wszystkie możliwości:
1) Słupki wg wersji mojej - wszystko gra, wizualnie wg mnie do przyjęcia, z dolnym pochwytem nie ma problemu , żona jednak obawia się, że taka konstrukcja będzie zbyt wiotka i całość się będzie gibać na boki, ten jeden słupek więcej miałby to usztywnić,
2) słupki gęściej i krzyżujemy pochwyt ze słupkiem,
3) słupki gęściej i odstawiamy dolny pochwyt na dalszą odległość od ściany, zwężając tym samym dolny bieg schodów, 
4) słupki gęściej i przenosimy dolny pochwyt na przeciwległą ścianę.

I na koniec jeszcze - @compi, wyrzynarkę z regulacją kąta natarcia ostrza kiedyś widziałem i pamiętam, że strasznie się dziwiłem, po co to komu. Uznałem wtedy, że to przerost firmy nad treścią, marketingowa sztuczka w stylu fotoaparatu, w którym do zumu "razy pincet" i matrycy "dwadzieścia milionów pixeli" dołożyli jeszcze wysuwany z boku otwieracz do piwa, ale jednak, jak się okazuje, nie tylko ma to uzasadnienie, ale i owo uzasadnienie jest całkiem sensowne.
Cóż, kupując następną wyrzynarkę będę wiedział, czego szukać, dzięki za info  :smile: 

Co do folii - ta folia, o której pisałem, była klejona pod parapet, blaty przyszły gołe. Zmywarka miała na wyposażeniu swoją folię, oczywiście nakleiłem.
Cięcia - zgodnie z sugestią sprzedawcy blatu, po prostu je nasączyłem olejem, nie żałując go tam.

J.

----------


## compi

Bezwzględnie wersja w z dwoma słupkami jest bardziej symetryczna wizualnie. I pewnie będzie stabilniejsza.

----------


## Jarek.P

A co z dolnym pochwytem?

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Mi także widzi sie druga wersja z dwoma słupkami.. bardziej symetryczna.. co do dolnego pochwyty ja się na tym nie znam nie pomogę..

----------


## cronin

Dwa słupki  :yes:  pozostałe kwestie techniczne to tzw. męskie sprawy  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Witam czytam twój dziennik już od dawna wiele twoich rozwiązań było dla mnie inspiracją szczególnie te dotyczące elektryki. Też mam zamiar za twoim przykładem sam zrobić kanalizację i wodę w domu. 

Co do balustrady na schodach wg mnie wersja pierwsza jest ok tylko ja przesunąłbym drugi słupek od góry o jeden schodek niżej wyjdzie troszkę bardziej symetrycznie w środku. Może ta wersja przypadnie do gustu twojej małżonce. Jeśki nie to upieraj się przy wersji pierwszej.  Asertywność i asymetryczność też czasami jest wskazana.

Zdowych spokojnych i pogodnych świąt Bożego Narodzenia

----------


## BasH

Wersja z dwoma słupkami zdecydowanie lepsza wizualnie (i pewnie stabilniejsza).
A potrzebujesz tak w ogóle podchwyt na dolnym biegu?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## brunet wieczorową

> (...)
> Nasza ogólnobudowlana lodówka, dożywająca swych dni na naszej budowie jako lodówka zastępcza. 
> I jej zawartość, niezwykle mile mi się kojarząca, kiedy bowiem patrzę do wnętrza lodówki, lata młodości mi się przypominają, ów najpiękniejszy okres mojego życia, spędzony w Łodzi, w akademiku Politechniki Łódzkiej. I łezka w oku mi się kręci, co na to zdjęcie spojrzę...


Czytam dziennik (ale wolniej aniżeli nowych wpisów przybywa, ot taki czas - święta), ale co rusz natrafiam na wpis który żywo mi siebie przypomina... To co napisałeś wyżej to jakoby mnie się tyczyło... A może jeszcze napiszesz, że mieszkałeś w Ósemce na Radwańskiej? Łza w oku się kręci, ech... Chyba jednak w innych latach studiowaliśmy, bo bym Cię chyba z twarzy kojarzył... Ja w latach 1996-2001.

----------


## Jarek.P

> A może jeszcze napiszesz, że mieszkałeś w Ósemce na Radwańskiej? Łza w oku się kręci, ech... Chyba jednak w innych latach studiowaliśmy, bo bym Cię chyba z twarzy kojarzył... Ja w latach 1996-2001.


Echmmm..... tak... 
Rozminęliśmy się o włos, bo ja w 96 z "ósemki" się właśnie wyniosłem. Niemniej, jeśli widziałeś w kuchni na 9tym piętrze "lekko" zdefasonowaną szafkę hydrantową i słyszałeś opowieści o piromanach, co tą szafkę kiedyś w powietrze wysadzili, tudzież wspomnienia o najlepszej w akademiku "cytrynówce" ze 109/1017, czy choćby o tym, że jeżdżenie w windzie jest nudne, byli tacy, co jeździli i na windzie (a imprezy bywało, że robili na dachu akademika), to jakby to napisać... no tak, jakbyśmy się już znali  :smile: 

J.

----------


## TINEK

no pięknie
toż Jarek my się prawie znamy, ja w 94 ósemkę opuściłem (611) jaki świat jest mały  :big grin: 
tylko ja z tych elektryków co to jako chemicy skończyli  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, świat jest mały, jak się okazuje  :big grin: 

I po świętach! I znów do roboty! Znaczy, w sensie, że do pracy, bo robota akurat mi nie straszna, ale codzienne zrywanie się skoro świt, przebijanie przez zakorkowaną stolycę... brrrr! Jak to zresztą słusznie dziś rano ściągany siłom i persfazjom z łóżka Wyjątek zauważył: "Ale Taaatooo, czy ja muszę tak strasznie wcześnie wstawać??? Jest mi zimno i jeszcze jestem śpiący! Nie wyspałem się i chcę jeszcze spać!". Też chcę. I co z tego? Marsz, gówniarzu do przedszkola i przyzwyczajaj się. A i ciesz się przy tym, że tata w pracy może się zjawiać o dość swobodnych porach, nie musi "na szóstą do fabryki", bo wtedy byś był zrywany o piątej, nie o siódmej.

Do bardziej związanej z "Domem w Lesie" tematyki zaś wracając - pierwsze święta w naszym nowym domu zaliczone. Było... dobrze było  :smile: 
Wcześniej jednak... też było dobrze, tylko ciężko. Żeby żona mogła przygotować dwanaście potraw wigilijnych, potrzebna była kuchnia. A żeby w kuchni dało się pracować potrzebny był zlew i płyta kuchenna. A żeby zlew i płytę kuchenną osadzić, trzeba było zaolejować blat. A żeby zalolejowac blat, trzeba było do końca wyciąć dziury.... ech!

O dziurach pisałem ostatnio. Jak potwornie ciężko się je cieło, pokazywałem też zdjęcie nieskończonej dziury pod zlew. Wtedy nie skończyłem jej, bo w paradę mi wywieszony nad blat parapet okienny wszedł, pod który nie mieściła mi się ani tarczówka, ani wyrzynarka. Wtedy rozpatrywałem wychechłanie tego trudnego fragmentu wiertarką, metoda wiercenia dziury za dziurą, zastanawiałem się też nad częściowym wysunięciem całego (poklejonego już w jedną całość) blatu. Szczęśliwie jednak poszedłem wtedy spać, z problemem się przespałem, a rano, z nowymi siłami, głową pełną pomysłów załatwiłem sprawę w "pięć sekund". Przy pomocy dość specyficznego jak na stolarstwo meblowe narzędzia, czegoś, czego chyba żaden wykonawca kuchni na zamówienie na montaże ze sobą nie wozi  :Lol: 
Zupełnie zresztą nie rozumiem, czemu. Narzędzie wielce pożyteczne, szybkie, dokładne, wiele problemów można nim rozwiązać w sposób pewny i błyskawiczny. A wcale przy tym nie jest mniej precyzyjne, niż prowadzona z ręki tarczówka:



Dziura wycięta, przymiarka zlewu i kolejny problem: na zdjęciu sprzed świąt widać, że dziury były planowane tylko pod komory, pod ociekaczem miał być normalny blat. Tak, żeby zlew miał trochę lepsze podparcie. Niestety, okazało się to złym pomysłem, w ten sposób wstawiony zlew mi z tyłu odstawał od blatu, trzeba było dociąć do końca.

Blat gotowy do olejowania:



I samo olejowanie:



I tu kolejne zdziwko. Olej, zwłaszcza taki z atestem do blatów kuchennych tani nie jest. Puszeczka 0,5l kosztuje sobie coś w okolicy 60zł, ale spoko, wg instrukcji miał starczyć na 10m2 powierzchni. Nasz blat ma 4,5m2 więc liczyłem na to, że akurat na dwa razy starczy i jeszcze odrobinka zostanie na ewentualne poprawki. A tymczasem nic z tego, blat przy pierwszym olejowaniu pił olej tak bardzo, że na pierwszą warstwę poszło niemal 3/4 puszki, trzeba było dokupić. 

Blat z pierwszą warstwą oleju:



Kolejne fazy olejowania mieliśmy rozpisane niemal niczym ofensywę w Ardenach: kolejne działania zazębiały się co do minuty, fazy owych działań miały się pokrywać z takimi drobiazgami, jak konieczność przespania się choć parę godzin, a wszystko to zmierzało do Wielkiego Finału: kuchni funkcjonującej w dzień Wigilii. I udało się:







Przy okazji końcowego montażu oczywiście też mnie mało nie trafił szlag. Po pierwsze przeklinałem (klnąc naprawdę szpetnie) chwilę, w której przy zamawianiu blatu, na pytanie o jego grubość zgodziliśmy się z zasugerowanymi nam 4cm. Niestety, typowa grubość typowego blatu kuchennego to 35mm i pod tą grubość są robione wszelakie akcesoria typu uchwyty ściągające do zlewu. Płyta kuchenna w związku z tym nie jest do blatu przykręcona w ogóle, tak sobie tylko siedzi włożona i czeka albo na chwilę, kiedy "coś wymyślę", albo tak sobie już będzie siedzieć na stałe - pasowana jest na tyle ciasno, że nie lata, nic się nie kolebie, spaść też nie spadnie. Natomiast mocowanie zlewu to była ciężka praca i katorga: leżąc pod zlewem na plecach, w większości schowany w jego szafce mocowałem się z kolejnymi uchwytami, podcinając od spodu blat pod jego pazurki i mozoląc się z takim ich ustawieniem, żeby chwyciły. Nie wiem, ile ja wtedy lecących mi wprost na twarz trocin połknąłem, ale gdybym trawił celulozę, to miałbym chyba pełnoprawny posiłek.

Następny problem, to były rurki pod zlewem. Pokazywałem je już, jak je sobie pięknie zrobiłem, przerabiając oryginalny syfon tak, żeby w szafce miejsca nie zajmował. I wszystko wtedy było pięknie, szafki były ustawione, rurki porobione, grało. I niestety, przestało grać. Instalacja była zrobiona przy szafkach ustawionych, jak nam się wydawało, już na docelowo, kiedy jednak przyszedł na nie blat, okazało się rzecz jasna, że tamtą docelowość można sobie w... w buty wcisnąć, bo tu trzeba nasunąć, tu wepchnąć, tam wyrównać... chodziło o centymetrowe ruchy, ale owe centymetrowe ruchy spowodowały, że narożna szafka nam przejechała o 2cm. I o owe 2cm przestała się mieścić rurka kanalizacyjna. A nie dawało się jej przesunąć bez przesunięcia jednej rurki od wody. Tak czy tak, całą hydraulikę trzeba było zapgrejdować:



Nie jest już tak elegancko, jak wtedy, bo rury kanalizy nie idą już przy samych plecach szafki, a są od niej trochę odstawione, ale i tak jest lepiej, niż przy ustawieniu oryginalnym, producenckim, z syfonem wiszącym niemal na środku szafki i dokładnie blokującym dostęp do jej czeluści.

I na koniec parapet w wykuszu jadalni. Na tle kuchennej epopei wygląda blado, ale dzięki niemu nasza jadalnia wygląda wreszcie już w pełni jadalniowo. Parapet w trakcie osadzania:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pobawiłem się trochę w hydraulika znowu, bo zaległości na mnie czekały. 
Po pierwsze: reduktory. Oryginalnie w instalacji zimnej wody było ciśnienie dawane przez wodociągi, a w ciepłej miałem ciśnienie zza reduktora, który założyli kotłownicy dla bezpieczeństwa kotłowni. Skutek był taki, że zimna woda miała sporo wyższe ciśnienie w instalacji niż ciepła i "robocze" położenie baterii jednouchwytowych, tak żeby ciepła z zimną była mieszana pół na pół i dawała na wyjściu wodę optymalną, wychodziło przy pozycji wajchy "na lewo patrz". Co i estetycznie było wątpliwe i rodziło pewne problemy również z samym ustawianiem wody do mycia. Choćby to, że po zbyt mocnym odkręceniu wody zimnej w umywalce (gdzie bateria jest dość wysoka) trzeba było spodnie zmieniać.
Po drugie - centralny filtr do wody. Woda dawana przez Wodociąg Marecki jest dobra w smaku, ale niestety chyba zbyt intensywnie pompowana ze złoża, bo ilasta jest. Osadza się z niej i to w dużych ilościach takie szare błoto. Nie mamy pewności, co prawda, ale podejrzewamy raczej nie jest to kwestia twardości wody i minerałów się z niej wytrącających, wygląda raczej na to, że to błotko leci wraz z wodą. Jeśli podejrzenia są słuszne, zwykły mechaniczny filtr do wody powinien sprawę rozwiązać. 

Wczoraj udało mi się obie powyższe sprawy powiązać i rozwiązać. Poprzez rozwiązanie, przewiązanie i wywiązanie, a na koniec - dowiązanie.
Po kolei: 

1) Doprowadzenie wody do zbiornika CWU. 
- Przed:



- Po:



2) Przyłącze wodociągowe.
- Przed:



- Po:



Jak widać, z doprowadzenia wody do zbiornika zniknął reduktor. Przy okazji zawór bezpieczeństwa przekręciłem sobie do góry nogami. Z powodów czysto estetycznych, mam nadzieję, że jego pozycja nie wynikała z nakazów producenta? Wylot wody dawał się bez problemu ustawić w dowolnej pozycji, co świadczyłoby o tym, że zawór tez może pracować dowolnie, ale gdyby było inaczej - dajcie znać. Rapczyn? Nie ukrywam, że liczę tu na Twoje błogosławieństwo (bądź wręcz przeciwnie, jeśli to jednak błąd). Króciec do podłączenia zbiornika wyrównawczego cały czas czeka, widać zresztą po manometrze, że czeka (zdjęcie było robione akurat tuż po starcie grzania wody w zbiorniku, w trakcie tego procesu wskazówka zwykle u mnie przekracza 6barów, a z zaworu bezpieczeństwa ciurkiem leci woda). Zbiornik założę. Jak kupię. Niebawem. Kiedyś...
Przy okazji zakładania tego zbiornika jeszcze zastąpię czymś tą wstawioną tam ocynkowaną rurkę. Jak widac, jest troszkę za długo, wskutek czego pionowa rurka pręży. Niestety użyłem gotowej, 20cm rurki, nie mam jej czym po skróceniu nagwintować. Więc albo wstawię tam 15cm (jak taką uda mi się kupić) przedłużoną jakąś mufką, albo wogóle tą rurkę wywalę, a dołożę tam poprzeczkę zgrzaną z PP. 

Na drugim komplecie zdjęć mamy z kolei reduktor w nowym, lepszym miejscu. Działa, ładnie stabilizując ciśnienie wody w instalacji, korzystanie z umywalki stało się zauważalnie prostsze. Jedyny niewielki minus tej przeróbki to odczuwalny teraz wpływ odkręcenia wody w innym punkcie na to, jak woda leci z kranu - strumień lekko, ale odczuwalnie wtedy słabnie. Nie jest to jednak minus, który przysłaniałby nam plusy tej przeróbki  :smile: 
A i tak, wiem, cokół pod tą instalacją jest brzydki. No jest. Cały czas jest niezafugowany i niedoczyszczony z zachlapań po mieszaniu w tamtym miejscu klejów, zapraw itp. Nie było kiedy po prostu...

Kolejna relacja hydrauliczna będzie zapewne niebawem. Bo i ten zbiornik wyrównawczy czeka i recyrkulację trzeba będzie wreszcie napocząć, bo korzystanie z wody w kuchni (kilkanaście metrów rury od zbiornika, w większości DN25) jest dość męczące. Przy pełnym wypływie samej ciepłej i totalnie wystygniętej instalacji na ciepłą wodę trzeba czekać jakieś 45 sekund...
I szczerze mówiąc mocno się tu zastanawiam. Recyrkulację włączę na próbę i zobaczę, jak ona funkcjonuje, ale podejrzewam, że taki długi rurociąg będzie wodę w zbiorniku wychładzał w zastraszającym tempie i czy finansowo nie lepsze będzie doinstalowanie pod blatem małego 5l ogrzewacza pojemnościowego, wstawionego wprost między kran a rurę ciepłej wody. Sens tego byłby taki, że krótkotrwałe pobory wody (a wiec coś, co w kuchni ma miejsce chyba najczęściej) byłyby brane wprost z tego lokalnego zbiorniczka, a więc komfort ciepłej wody "on demand" byłby pełen, a gdyby tejże ciepłej wody było potrzeba więcej, to zanimby te kilka litrów ze zbiorniczka zeszło, akurat rurami doleciałaby ciepła. Zbiornik termostat ma, więc ciepłej wody, która do niego by naleciała po prostu by nie grzał. 
Koszt takiego rozwiązania: 250-350zł w zależności od typu ogrzewacza, w porównaniu z kosztem utrzymywanej cały dzień recyrkulacji mógłby się szybko zwrócić. A samą recyrkulację parteru w tym momencie ograniczyłbym tylko do krótkiego odcinka kocioł - parterowa łazienka, co już by takich strat nie generowało.


J.

----------


## rewo66

Do siego roku. Co by w tym nadchodzącym 2012 roku było jak najmniej prac niespodziewanych w domu no i szybkiego zakończenia wszelkich prac pozostałych do zrobienia w domu.

----------


## Jarek.P

A dziękuję, dziękuję i również życzę Tobie oraz wszystkim innym czytającym, żeby ten nowszy rok był... był lepszy. Pod dowolnym względem  :smile: 

J. (i kolejne podejście do okablowania serwerowni. Opiszę zaniedługo)

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, wyszło na to, że opiszę jeszcze dzisiaj. Bo i dużo do opisywania nie ma. Jakoś tak mi się usiadło dziś i opisówki do rozdzielni serwerowej zrobiłem:



Na zdjęciu clipartów nie widać zbyt dokładnie, więc opisowo dodam, że ikonka kotła CO przedstawia trzęsący się z zimna domek owinięty ciepłym szalikiem  :smile: 
A tło całej sekcji UPSowej NIE JEST RÓŻOWE!!! To jest bardzo mocno rozbielona czysta czerwień i basta! Nie moja wina, że efektem byłaby pewnie zachwycona dowolna dziewczynka w wieku od 4 do 8 lat (+/-, wiadomo, kobiet o wiek się nie pyta, zwłaszcza, że są i takie, które z różowego nie wyrastają nigdy. Albo, co gorsza, wraca im w... w kwiecie wieku  :wink:  ), ja ten kolor naprawdę osiągałem prostym rozjaśnieniem czystej czerwieni. Nic, trzeba będzie spróbować może z pomarańczowym, tak jak kolor lampki kontrolnej .

A, se, kurka, problem budowlany znalazłem...

Ta sama serwerownia, ale kawałek (tak ze 25U) wyżej - MDF, rozszyty już na docelowo, jeszcze tylko opisówek mu brakuje. No i krosówek, ale te pojawią się z czasem.



Puste miejsce na łączówkę bynajmniej nie będzie puste, ono sobie czeka na 10parowy przewód, który mi gdzieś wsiąkł w czeluściach szachtu. Znaczy wiem, gdzie on jest, tylko nie chciało mi się dziś tam po niego wpychać. Zrobi się, później. Tak czy tak, 150parowa przełącznica mi z tego wyszła  :smile:  A jak co pamiętliwsi (a wiedzący, o czym piszę) może pamiętają, i tak pierwotnie miejsce było przygotowane na 300 par. I jak będzie trzeba, zawsze można to jeszcze rozbudować!

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Witam
A co takiego ciekawego na kronach rozszyłeś?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wszystko, co jest niskonapięciowe i nie jest ethernetem (ten trafia na patchpanele) ani instalacją stricte alarmową (ta ma swoją przełącznicę, też niemałą i też na Kronach)  :smile: 

Tu konkretnie są korespondencje do instalacji alarmowej, wszystkich trzech rozdzielni elektrycznych (na potrzeby zabudowywanej tam potem automatyki), czy do skrzynki "wyjściowej" z domu na zewnątrz. Prócz nich - przewody od różnorakich, już istniejących, bądź dopiero przewidywanych czujników, jak choćby wstawiany w dziurę framugi drzwi zewnętrznych mikroswitch wykrywający fakt zamknięcia ich na klucz, a nie tylko na klamkę czy czujka od piecowej "pogodówki"... 

Wbrew pozorom nie ma tu wogóle tego, do czego te łączówki zostały stworzone - instalacji telefonicznej. Zrezygnowałem z niej całkowicie, jako z czegoś, co jest bez przyszłości. Owszem, dom jest na tyle duży, że jakaś łączność wewnętrzna baaardzo by się czasem przydała 
(
- JAAAREEEEK!
- Taaak?
- Kolacjaaa!
- COOOOO?
- KOOLAAACJAAA!!!!
- NIE SŁYSZĘ!!! Kiedy będzie kolacjaaaa?
)
ale do podłączania telefonów zawsze można wykorzystać gniazdka ethernetowe. Zresztą taki interkom też zrobię raczej nie na analogowej centralce, a jako VOIPa, postawiwszy jakiegoś softswitcha w domu.

J.

----------


## toomyem

Jarek.

Ale ci zazdroszczę  :cool: 
I to z dwóch powodów. Po pierwsze stworzyłeś ciekawą i rozbudowaną instalację elektryczno/informatyczną w domu, a po drugie się na tym znasz (co się rozumie samo przez się, skoro udało ci się ją zbudować).  :smile: 

Bardzo chętnie podczytuję o twoich dokonaniach w tym temacie (i nie tylko), pisz jak najczęściej  :roll eyes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 
Tego typu (no... zbliżone) instalacje to i mój zawód i po części hobby, więc cóż... robię swoje  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Na jaką centralkę alarmową się zdecydowałeś? I gdzie chcesz ją dać? Na strychu? W szafie Ruck? Garażu?

----------


## compi

O takie rzeczy raczej na forum się nie pyta. Masz priv, ale to i tak.....

----------


## Pawlo111

Pewnie masz racje *compi*
Zainteresowałem się z powodu zatynkowanych puszek z rezystorami.
Pomysł przyzwoity tylko stważa ograniczenia co do wyboru systemu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Centralkę chciałbym dać Satelowską Integrę, jeśli tylko budżet pozwoli, to 128WRL, ponieważ ma ona u mnie pełnić całe mnóstwo funkcji dodatkowych i mniejsza (Integra 64) by mi mogła nie starczyć. Zdaje się, że wszystkie integry mają możliwość konfigurowania parametrów R/2R, więc zatynkowanie rezystorów to nie problem. Zwłaszcza, że w razie potrzeby nie ma żadnego problemu z dostaniem się do nich. Miejsca osadzenia puszek są obfotografowane, dostanie się do nich to kwestia wykucia w tynku niewielkiej łatki, do zagipsowania i zamalowania potem bez śladu.

Gdzie jest centralka - pierwotnie myślałem o wsadzeniu jej do racka, ale montaż centralki jest raczej pionowy, więc dużo miejsca by tam zajęła i to w sposób mało produktywny (chodzi mi o to, że musiałaby być na jakiejś pionowej płycie, a za nią byłoby mnóstwo niewykorzystanej przestrzeni), z kolei bawić się w jakąś wysuwaną poziomą szufladę - za dużo zachodu. Suma sumarum, miejsce na centralkę jest... gdzieś. Gdzieś w jednym z licznych w domu zakamarków, z przyczyn zrozumiałych pozwolę sobie przemilczeć wszelkie sugestie co do miejsca jej zainstalowania, zwłaszcza, że jest tu duża dowolność. Centralka nie wymaga ogrzewanego wnętrza (bardziej wręcz szkodliwe może dla niej być miejsce przegrzewane (np. niewentylowane poddasze pod blaszanym dachem w lato), przy odrobinie zachodu (i zakupie hermetycznej obudowy) nie musi to być nawet miejsce suche.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ostatni parapet zacząłem robić. Drugą taką samą kobyłę do okna wykuszowego, jak pokazywana tuż przed wigilią z parteru. Zasadniczy proces się niczym nie różni, więc i pokazywać nie ma czego, ja natomiast będę miał mały problem, jak ten parapet zapiankować, bowiem okno jest tak osadzone, że szpara między parapetem a żelbetonem jest minimalna. O wciśnięciu dyszy pistoletu, nawet przedłużonej plastikową rurką można zapomnieć. Zastanawiam się nad trzema opcjami:
- nabździć pianki na żelbeton i na to nasunąć parapet. Pomysł teoretycznie ok, ale obawiam się, że parapet tą piankę po prostu zgarnie w całości, dodatkowo jeszcze nią okno paskudząc. Lepszy byłby jakiś bardziej klejący klej...
- druga opcja to ów klej właśnie. Zamiast pianki nabździć na żelbeton kleju montażowego, nasunąć parapet, a pianką najwyżej, stożkową końcówką powstrzykiwać od brzegu. 
- trzecia opcja, to porobić szlifierką w żelbetonie (albo piłą w parapecie od spodu) kanały "dystrybucyjne" do pianki. Na pewno skuteczne by to było, ale trochę już nie chcę robić w częściowo umeblowanym i będącym tymczasowym składem np. ciuchów wszelakich pokoju związanej ze szlifowaniem betonu zadymy. Cięcie tych kanałów w drewnie na tym tle wychodzi czyściej, ale... no nie wiem. Na wszelkie sugestie bądź inne jeszcze pomysły jestem otwarty.

Kolejny temat - serwerownia. Jakoś ostatnio mi wróciła do łask  :smile: 
I znów, od dołu zaczynając. Najpierw opisówki. No niestety, jak pisałem ostatnio, te, które miały być bladoczerwone, wyszły różowe. A ja na różowy mam alergię. Nie wytrzymałem więc, zmieniłem. Przy okazji lekko dopieszczając grafiki. I tym razem zamiast rozjaśnionego czerwonego dając rozjaśniony pomarańcz. No i niestety... albo ja dupa jestem, nie grafik komputerowy, albo ta rozdzielnia po prostu chce być różowa i koniec. Pdobnie jak i przy doborze kolorów do naszych wnętrz, kiedy to dowolny kolor (prócz może diametralnie różnych, z przyczyn oczywistych nie branych pod uwagę), niezależnie od tego, jak wyglądał na wzorniku, położony na nasze ściany stawał się kolorem żółtym.
I co tu takiej zrobić? Trudno, będzie różowa. Mimo, że to był pomarańcz...



Podlatujemy teraz kawałek wyżej. A tam... nowość. Strasznie stara co prawda ta nowość, ale na moje potrzeby wystarczy. Póki co, przynajmniej.



Ech, co ja się naszukałem serwera w obudowie, która się w racku 60cm mieści... 
Pytał się mnie niedawno ktoś na priv o szczegóły związane z instalacją racka, chwaląc się jednocześnie, że u niego będzie szafa 80cm. Cóż, pozazdrościć. Ja tą szafę po prostu zdobyłem taką, jaka jest (uratowałem ją od wywiezienia na złom, jakby ktoś pytał), darowanemu koniu się w... w szafę, powiedzmy, nie zagląda, ale faktem jest, że w 60cm upchać serwer jest ciężko. 
Że co? Że na ch... cholerę mi w domu serwer w obudowie typu blade, skoro mogłem tam wepchnąć komputerek w zwyczajnej obudowie minitower, albo wręcz za grosze jakiegoś starego biurowego Della kupić, stawiając go na półce po prostu? No tak, mogłem. Switcha też mogłem powiesić na strychu na gwoździu wbitym w podporę od dachu, o rezygnacji z wszelkich switchy na rzecz samego wifi nie wspominając. Ale gdzie wtedy szpan, ja się pytam? Gdzie prestiż? 
Wracając do konkretów - jeśliby ktoś chciał iść w moje ślady i też miał do dyspozycji jedynie płytką szafę, to od razu mogę podpowiedzieć, że serwery IBM i HP się nie mieszczą, z Fujitsu tylko ten mój (to jest RX100), jest jeszcze cała gama obudów Supermicro, one dość często się na allegro pojawiają w płytkim wykonaniu.

Pod serwerem można dojrzeć drugą listwę zasilania, oklejoną na czerwono - to zasilanie zza UPSa. A pudełko leżące na serwerze zdradza, jaki u nas stoi Access Point. Będący jednocześnie punktem dostępowym do internetu - ponieważ, jak się niestety okazało, mieszkamy w miejscu oddalonym od cywilizacji, bez żadnych szans na jakiegokolwiek normalnego providera internetowego (jeden jedyny się znalazł, który wykombinował, że jak antenę powiesi na kiju przypiętym do słupka od ogrodzenia, to ona tu między tymi drzewami powinna akurat zapewnić sygnał na granicy normy. Przynajmniej, póki na drzewie więcej liści nie wyrośnie, albo ktoś jej z tego kija nie ukradnie. Nie miałem śmiałości jakoś...), internet trzeba było komórkowy dać. Po HSDPA. Szczęśliwie stację bazową obsługującą HSDPA mamy "pod nosem", więc sygnał jest stabilny i bezproblemowy i w sumie nie jest źle. Nie jest to może taki komfortowy dostęp, jak po normalnym "sztywnym" łączu, ale i nie jest źle. Wystarczy się przyzwyczaić do dłuższego, niż normalnie czasu reakcji na kliknięcie w coś na stronie, jak już ruszy, to prędkość ładowania jest ok.
Ten TP-link z pudełka na zdjęciu ma oczywiście zmieniony soft na alternatywny (Gargoyle teraz na nim siedzi), dzięki czemu może dystrybuować internet z wetkniętego weń modemu 3G/USB. I działa niezawodnie. Jedyby problem, to zasięg wifi. I problem ów tkwi nie w access poincie, a w stropie. Gęsto zbrojonym w dwóch warstwach monolicie. O ile na całym poddaszu sygnał mam "excellent", tak na dole spada do "low" a i ten "low" jest nie wszędzie. No niestety, jeśli ktoś z czytających nas jeszcze jest na etapie zastanawiania się, jaki strop wybrać, to ten drobiazg być może jest wart wymienienia, jako jedna z (nielicznych) wad monolitu. 
U nas - myślałem kiedyś o wyciągnięciu na dłuższym przewodzie jednej z anten access pointa na dół, niestety w międzyczasie dowiedziałem się, że prawdopodobnie nie jest to najlepszy pomysł, ponieważ w przypadku równoczesnej obsługi dwóch urządzeń wifi, jednego na piętrze, drugiego na parterze, całość byłaby strasznie niestabilna. Szczegóły techniczne, dlaczego by tak było, może pominę, bo to już zbyt duża dygresja by była, jeśli ktoś ciekaw, to zapraszam na priv. W każdym razie, na teraz zostawiłem to tak, jak jest, w przyszłości, jeśli będzie to problemem, może dorzucę drugiego APka na parterze.

Dobra, starczy o tym internecie, na zakończenie tematu serwerowni - jeszcze raz MDF, już kompletny, po odnalezieniu brakującego przewodu i z już założonymi klapkami do opisówek. Jak wydrukuję i powtykam w nie opisówki - będzie pięęknie! A jeszcze piękniej - jak omotam te łączówki krosówkami  :smile: 



Przy okazji poszukiwania owego zaginionego przewodu, zrobiłem od razu porządek wewnątrz szachtu. Wygarnąłem wszechobecny gruz, pył, ścinki trytytek, poodkurzałem... normalnie już tylko dywanik tam jakiś rozwinąć i można się wprowadzać  :big grin: 
Na zakończenie - kwestia dziury wejściowej do czeluści tego szachtu. Dla przypomnienia zdjęcie: stare jak świat, ale jedyne, jakie mam pod ręką, a na którym ową dziurę widać.



 Na zdjęciu jeszcze kłąb kabli z niezaczętej rozdzielni, po nim oczywiście nie ma już śladu, ale dziura była w niezmienionej formie aż do teraz. Drzwiczki do niej nietypowe, trzebaby przez internet zamawiać, nigdy nie było na to czasu, były ważniejsze sprawy. Mi tam ta nora nie przeszkadzała, ale żona co tamtędy przeszła, to mamrotała pod nosem różne wyrazy, aż w końcu któregoś dnia nie wytrzymała i dopasowała tam arkusz styropianu jako tymczasową przesłonę. I znów, ponieważ jak wiadomo, prowizorki są najtrwalsze, wszystko wskazywało na to, że ten arkusz styropianu doczeka tam naszych emerytur, niestety dziś zabierając się za te porządki w szachcie popełniłem błąd taktyczny. Otóż wspomniałem najpierw o możliwości założenia drzwiczek na rozdzielnię. Zaraz potem się z pomysłu wycofując, bo ta rozdzielnia taka ładna i taka wycacana, a tu drzwiami ją zamykać???? Nigdy!
No i tak sobie palnąłem, że możeby tymi drzwiami ten szacht zamknąć? To miał być żart, ale małżonka uczepiła się go, jak... jak ostatniej nadziei. I dopiero wobec moich stanowczych protestów, zaczęła się nerwowo rozglądać szukając jakiegoś wsparcia i... i stało się! Wzrok jej spoczął na panelu, który niegdyś w naszym starym mieszkaniu pełnił funkcję przesłony czegośtam (mniejsza o szczegóły), a który zdemontowany stał obecnie sobie grzecznie w kotłowni. Po czym rzuciła się na niego z okrzykiem, już teraz, zaraz, koło odpinać, kiszkę pompować, gonić, gonić, nic nie było straszne, konieczność podkucia tynku (bo się nie mieściło inaczej) - normalnie byłaby to tragedia, bo pył, bo ubrania się zaraz obok suszą, a tu - sama mesel i młotek złapała, żeby dokuć na równo. I - rozwiązanie tymczasowe numer 2:



To jest też forma tymczasowa, ale już przyjemniej wygląda, niż ten styropian, a przy okazji - całkiem nieźle pasuje do charakteru wystroju naszego holu. A w każdym razie o wiele lepiej, niż pierwotnie tutaj planowane metalowe, lakierowane na biało drzwiczki. Tak więc, na razie (hehehe) sobie będzie tak jak jest, a kiedyś (hehehe) weźmie się takie ażurowe panele, zrobi przecierankę, dokręci zawiasy i takie sobie rustykalne drzwiczki będą w tym miejscu już na docelowo.

J.

PS: widoczna na zdjęciu wyżej (tym ukazującym dziurę wejściową do szachtu) RBTka jest cały czas na sprzedaż, jakby ktoś potrzebował. Na zdjęciu jest w formie lekko wybebeszonej, ale oczywiście sprzedawana byłaby kompletna i poskręcana.

----------


## compi

No stary, pełen szacun. A parapet i okno po prostu oklej na krawędziach i tam gdzie trzeba szeroką taśmą malarską, tylko dokładnie i klej na pianę. Potem wszycho poodcinasz ładnie nożem introligatorskim. Możesz stretchem na wszelki wierzchnią stronę zabezpieczyć.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale myślisz, że w trakcie nasuwania ta pianka nie zostanie po prostu zgarnięta z parapetu w całości? Tam będzie szczelina mająca w porywach 1-3mm szerokości, a parapet muszę nasuwać "na płask", nie mogę go unieść, bo wcięcia w glifie nie pozwolą. Poza tym przy tych rozmiarach (180x80) ciężkie cholerstwo jest...

Chyba że... teraz mi przyszła do głowy jeszcze inna możliwość - wstrzykiwać piankę stożkową dyszą pod parapet od strony okna, po czym go na to nastrzykniętę nasuwać. W ten sposób jestem w stanie go dosunąć niemal do okna, pozostanie jedynie owo ~10cm "niemal", które trzeba będzie już załatwić nasuwając go na piankę leżącą na betonie.

J.

----------


## compi

Moim zdaniem szczelina między oknem a płasszczyzną mocowania to jedno, a  wysokość wcięcia bocznego to drugie. I tak chyba musisz później obrabiać te dwie części ściany po bokach, więc widze to tak ( a nie widzę, hehe), że po wsunięciu parapetu unosisz go od czoła, pianujesz i opuszczasz dobijając długie kliny. Mogę się mylić oczywiście co do ważnych szczegółów. Może wietrłem wykonac rowki prostopadłe do okna? Tak z 6-7 sztuk o średnicy pozwalającej wsunąć grot pistoleros?

----------


## RAPczyn

Wyszło bardzo fajnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - no właśnie w tym sęk, że te podcięcia boczne w glifie robię niemal na styk, tam mam może z milimetr luzu nad parapetem, więc wiele nie podniosę.
Owszem, mogę wyriezać nie milimetr,a pięć, ale nie wiem, czy chcę tą drogą iść, szkoda mi tych glifów psuć...
Nic, coś wykombinuję...  :smile: 

@Rapczyn - yyyy.... mówisz o hydraulice? Dzięki, ma się dobrze, wyrównane ciśnienia ciepłej i zimnej wody też się sprawdzają. O dziwo bateria termostatyczna w natrysku jakoś lepiej też zaczęła działać. Nie twierdzę, że przy nierównych działała źle, ale teraz jakoś więcej wody na łeb leci, mimo, że jedno z ciśnień zmalało. 

J.

----------


## Aleksander_

Witam ponownie  :smile:  

Piękne postępy piękne ... ilość łączówek prawie ja w szafie TP  :wink:  - ...swoją drogą pierwszy raz widzę te "przykryweczki" na łączówki ... człowiek uczy się całe życie...  :wink:  ...  a i ja się muszę pochwalić bo w końcu kupiłem projekt !  :wink:  Więc klamka zapadła i przynajmniej jedna rozterka mniej. 

Jako że chyba jesteś najbliżej będę mięć do Ciebie lawinę pytań  :smile:  . Dwa pozwolisz zadam już teraz.

1) Mam projekt, teraz rozumiem muszę zrobić "adaptację" - czyli wrysować w działkę + przyłącza + ... i tym ma się ponoć zająć jakiś lokalny architekt - możesz podpowiedzieć kto Ci robił i ile to mniej więcej może kosztować ?

2) Długo czekałeś na PnB ? Gdzie to się u nas składa ? Wołomin / Radzymin ? 

A - no i może o ekipę też bym się spytał - i w ogóle tysiąc pytań do... wezmę może któregoś razu sześciopak i Cię nawiedzę  :big tongue:   :wink: )) 

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander.

----------


## gaelle

> Witam ponownie  
> 
> Jako że chyba jesteś najbliżej będę mięć do Ciebie lawinę pytań  . Dwa pozwolisz zadam już teraz.
> 
> 1) Mam projekt, teraz rozumiem muszę zrobić "adaptację" - czyli wrysować w działkę + przyłącza + ... i tym ma się ponoć zająć jakiś lokalny architekt - możesz podpowiedzieć kto Ci robił i ile to mniej więcej może kosztować ?
> 
> 2) Długo czekałeś na PnB ? Gdzie to się u nas składa ? Wołomin / Radzymin ? 
> 
> A - no i może o ekipę też bym się spytał - i w ogóle tysiąc pytań do... wezmę może któregoś razu sześciopak i Cię nawiedzę  )) 
> ...


To ja w zastępstwie Jarka, który dziś za Boba Budowniczego przebrany baluje w przedszkolu z Wyjątkiem  :big lol: 

1) Myśmy mieli projekt od początku indywidualny, co do architekta - kłaniam się  :Lol:  a konsultacje miałam z bardziej uprawnioną znajomą (możemy polecać na priv, jeśli chodzi o pieczątki itp formalności).

2) Czekaliśmy ustawowo, nie przekroczono terminu zdaje się 40 dni od złożenia kompletnej dokumentacji, składaliśmy w Radzyminie.

3) Nasza ekipa spod Rzeszowa, namiary możemy podać na priv

----------


## bajcik

> Pytał się mnie niedawno ktoś na priv o szczegóły związane z instalacją racka, *chwaląc się jednocześnie,* że u niego będzie szafa 80cm. Cóż, pozazdrościć.


Wątkotwórco, sam mi doradzałeś tą 80tkę pod serwer, a ja tylko z porady skorzystam  :smile: 




> To ja w zastępstwie Jarka, który dziś za Boba Budowniczego przebrany baluje w przedszkolu z Wyjątkiem


Forum domaga się relacji ze zdjęciami!

----------


## Aleksander_

Dzięki za szybki wpis  :smile: 

Mąż dzielny z młodym w przedszkolu...   :smile:  pięknie - moja żonka też szczęśliwa jak zabiorę gdzieś dzieciaki i zostaje sama - albo może gdzieś wyjść... koleżanki, kino, fryzjer...  :wink:  

Zatem zgodnie z sugestią pozwoliłem sobie poprosić na namiary na priv (gg)

Pozdrawiam.
Aleksander.

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - dobra, niech będzie, że to moja wina  :wink: 




> Forum domaga się relacji ze zdjęciami!


MOWY NIE MA!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:  wrrrrr!
Nie mam zamiaru swoich traumatycznych przeżyć upubliczniać jeszcze (ogromna zgraja rozwrzeszczanych i rozdartych "ksienznicek", spajdermenów, "wrózek" i cholera jedna wie, kogo jeszcze. Od natężenia koloru różowego słabo się robi. I do tego pani prowadząca imprezę, pani w... powiedzmy w typie wypisz wymaluj "Dla sympatycznej panny Krysi z turnusu trzeciego od przystojnego pana Waldka", ubrana w przykrótką, wściekle różową suknię, która lukrowanym głosikiem zachęca wszystkich do kolejnej zabawy w kółeczku - GRRRRR!!!!
Już chyba też bym wolał to kino. O koleżankach nie wspominając  :wink: 

@Aleksander_ - dalsze szczegóły wysyłam na priv zatem.

J.

----------


## netbet

... ja to liczyłem na te zdjęcia.... inspiracja by była jakaś, bo przed nami dopiero "te" bale...  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

NETbal'zaco?

----------


## Jarek.P

Taaa, znam ja już te inspiracje. 
Za co? Khem.... kilka pomysłów bym miał, ale nie wiem, czy to by się na przedszkolny bal nadawało. No i taczki by na salę balową mógł cieć nie wpuścić...  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## amciek80

sledze Twoj watek juz od jakiegos czasu az milo sie czyta! Tak trzymaj.
po co dales ten zawor z zielonym pokretlem i manometr - mowie o tym zaworze przed filtrem wody? Do czego on sluzy poza tym, ze wskazuje cisnienie (swoja droga zastanawiam sie po co Ci ta informacja). Czy przypadkiem nie tlumi troche przeplywu wody?

----------


## Jarek.P

@amciek - wszystko jest wyjaśnione w tekście pod tym zdjęciem, to zielone pokrętło z manometrem to właśnie reduktor, o którym piszę. Tak, on tłumi przepływ, bo taka jest jego rola, za to stabilizuje ciśnienie na drugim swoim końcu. W kranach owo stłumienie odczuwa się korzystnie - wcześniej, bez reduktora na zimnej, a z reduktorem zamontowanym na obiegu ciepłej wody, w kotłowni, woda z kranów sikała zbyt mocnym strumieniem, co bywało dość męczące, przy wyrównanych i stabilnych ciśnieniach tez o wiele lepiej funkcjonuje bateria termostatyczna w natrysku.
Manometr służy za podgląd ustawionego na reduktorze ciśnienia. No i pasuje mi wystrojem do kotłowni  :smile: 

J.

----------


## amciek80

dzieki za odpowiedz. doczytalem i prawie wszystko jasne ale. ten reduktor to tak naprawde chyba nie reduktor bo jak sam piszesz gdy odkrecisz wode w pkt 1, a potem w pkt 2 to cisnienie troche spada. czy reduktor nie powinien tego zniewlowac? tak mi sie wydaje, ze to powinno tak dzialac. niewazne ile kurkow odkrece cisnienie na reduktorze nie powinno spasc. przynajmniej w robocie mam taki uklad.
a drugie pytanie, ktore mam dotyczy tego zaworu z zielonym pokretlem - specjalny powod uzycia tego typu zaworu? mysalem, ze wszyscy teraz kulowce uzywaja.

----------


## Jarek.P

W teorii to powinno tak wyglądać jak piszesz, ale myslę, że u mnie ma tu wpływ na to wydajność instalacji przed reduktorem, instalacji dodatkowo dławionej filtrem. Po prostu przy wodzie lecącej pełną parą z dwóch punktów naraz, tego, co przed reduktorem nie starcza, żeby utrzymać za nim wciąż te 4 bary.

A co do zaworu z zielonym pokrętłem, tego przed licznikiem - ten zawór, dokładnie takiego typu został mi narzucony w "Warunkach" z wodociągów. Jak mi sam P. Inżynier z Wodociągów wytłumaczył - taki typ zaworu w przeciwieństwie do kulowego jest serwisowalny, można w nim wymienić całą głowicę wraz z grzybkiem bez potrzeby demontowania i rozplombowywania instalacji.

BTW - wodę z wodociągów mamy już ponad dwa lata, w tym ponad rok oficjalnie, z podpisaną umową, a rachunków żadnych, taki nam się dostawca wody trafił  :wink:   :big grin: 
Aż dziś do nich zadzwoniłem w tej sprawie, podziękować za gratisową wodę, spytać, czy jako instytucji charytatywnej, może im ten... 1% podatku odpisać. Ucieszyli się, nie wiedzieć czemu tylko o stan licznika spytali. Może dla kontroli, czy korzystam z gratisowych dóbr w wystarczającym zakresie? Sam już nie wiem....

J.

----------


## rewo66

> W teorii to powinno tak wyglądać jak piszesz, ale myslę, że u mnie ma tu wpływ na to wydajność instalacji przed reduktorem, instalacji dodatkowo dławionej filtrem. Po prostu przy wodzie lecącej pełną parą z dwóch punktów naraz, tego, co przed reduktorem nie starcza, żeby utrzymać za nim wciąż te 4 bary.
> 
> A co do zaworu z zielonym pokrętłem, tego przed licznikiem - ten zawór, dokładnie takiego typu został mi narzucony w "Warunkach" z wodociągów. Jak mi sam P. Inżynier z Wodociągów wytłumaczył - taki typ zaworu w przeciwieństwie do kulowego jest serwisowalny, można w nim wymienić całą głowicę wraz z grzybkiem bez potrzeby demontowania i rozplombowywania instalacji.
> 
> BTW - wodę z wodociągów mamy już ponad dwa lata, w tym ponad rok oficjalnie, z podpisaną umową, a rachunków żadnych, taki nam się dostawca wody trafił  
> Aż dziś do nich zadzwoniłem w tej sprawie, podziękować za gratisową wodę, spytać, czy jako instytucji charytatywnej, może im ten... 1% podatku odpisać. Ucieszyli się, nie wiedzieć czemu tylko o stan licznika spytali. Może dla kontroli, czy korzystam z gratisowych dóbr w wystarczającym zakresie? Sam już nie wiem....
> 
> J.


Nie martw się naliczą ci wstecz :yes:

----------


## Aleksander_

Czesc Jarku,

Nawiązując zatem do wody, ciśnienia i filtrów. Zrobiłem test o jakim wspomniałeś. Czyli wlałem do dwóch butelek w dwóch różnych dniach zimną wodę... i odstawiłem - po ok tygodniu nic na dnie nie widać. Choć może faktycznie to nie głupi pomysł dać filtr chociaż przy kranie kuchennym... 

Myślę, że przyczyna może być taka:

Od wodociągów (od ujęcia) jest do mnie ok 4.5km - więc woda chyba zdąży się już uspokoić w sensie, przy wyjściu z pomp na pewno w samej rurze mocno się "kotłuje" wiruje itd. Docierając do mnie już jest "uspokojona" a po drodze ewentualny ił czy osad zdąży się wytrącić - dodatkowo, mój dom jest położony na lokalnym wzniesieniu, więc jeśli coś się nawet wytrąci i dotrze mimo sporej odległości od ujęcia, to trafi do przyłączy domostw położonych niżej.  

A i jeszcze mam pytanie ... ponoć mam wystąpić o warunki do elektrowni - możesz podpowiedzieć gdzie się powinienem udać ? Jest może jakiś wniosek on-line do pobrania ? Na razie mam tylko tytuł prawny do działki - projekt domku jeszcze do mnie nie dotarł...  i nie wiem czy z czymś takim mogę startować o warunki.

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander.

ps. w końcu trochę śniegu !  :smile:  dzieciaki cieszą się i w końcu sanki się przydają  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Aleksander_ - z tą wodą to może spróbuj jeszcze zostawić w ten sposób wodę wrzącą, w szklanym naczyniu do ostygnięcia i zobacz, co się wtedy osadzi. Naczynie najlepiej, żeby miało gładkie szkło na dnie, bo wtedy dokładniej widać nawet minimalny osad. W kibelmarketach można też kupić paskowe testy twardości wody.

Co do ZE - Marki obsługuje ZEWT Wołomin. Niestety, nie sposób się do nich dodzwonić, na maile też nie odpowiadają (mimo, że z ich strony wynika, że oferują taką formę kontaktu), najlepiej po prostu wsiąść w auto i do nich jechać. 
Co do pytania - musisz wypełnić wniosek o wydanie warunków przyłączeniowych, jest dostępny online tutaj: http://zewt.com.pl/?pid=262. Ponieważ występujesz tak czy tak o prąd "budowlany", dostarczany nie do budynku, a "na plac budowy", nie jest Ci potrzebne nic ponad tytuł własności do gruntu. Wniosek ten należy opłacić, stawek nie znam, ale tych parę lat temu było to sto parędziesiąt złotych i w przypadku podpisania umowy (jeśli warunki będą pozytywne, sami ją wystawią)  ta kwota była odejmowana od opłaty za zawarcie umowy.

Śnieg - na Madagaskar!

J. (nie cierrrpię zimy!)

----------


## Aleksander_

Hej,

Co do samej wody i jej złej jakości to zgoda - jest tak samo paskudna zarówno u mnie jak i u Ciebie - w sensie, żelazo, mangan, twardość... może u mnie minimalnie mniej fizycznych zanieczyszczeń - ale oczywiście test z gorącą wodą zrobię - mam akurat taki spory 3 litrowy słój po babcinych ogórkach - powinien się nadawać  :smile: 

Ale i tak myślę że lepsza ta nasza woda, niż warszawska kranówka, zwykle podejrzanie zielonego koloru, która wali chlorem albo inną chemią w zależności od okresu a która pobierana jest wprost ze ścieku zwanego Wisłą. 

A co do prądu - tak sobie kombinuje, żeby właśnie nie brać w ogóle budowlanego - o ile tak się da. Domek będę stawiał dosłownie parę metrów od obecnej chałupy (działki sąsiadujące) więc na samą budowę prąd fizycznie dostarczyć będę mieć jak. Więc o ile można, wolałbym do nowego domku prąd dostarczyć już docelowy, po wybudowaniu.

----------


## Jarek.P

A to tu już nie jestem pewien, ale myślę, że wniosek o warunki możesz złożyć z samym aktem własności, a najwyżej na miejscu się spytasz, jak to będzie z umową. Moim zdaniem w samej umowie mogą jako warunek realizacji wpisać wybudowanie tego domu do dnia xxx.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak informacyjnie tylko, żeby Dziennik z forumowych czeluści podnieść, donoszę, że żyjemy. Coponiektórzy tylko ledwie ledwie, a to z powodu ostatniego weekendu.
W który to weekend odbyło się:
- wstawianie ostatniego wykuszowego parapetu,
- pierwsze podejście do uprzątnięcia mojego warsztatu. Nieudane. Nie, nie pytajcie, dlaczego. Tyle napiszę, że Wielka Teoria Kupy (ta mówiąca, że każda kupa rzeczy  rozrasta się samoistnie w funkcji czasu, kupa ruszona puchnie, kupa wyjęta ze swojego miejsca nigdy się w nie powtórnie nie zmieści i tak dalej), jak się okazuje, jest o wiele bardziej skomplikowana, niż by się mogło wydawać, a po przekroczeniu masy krytycznej kupy, dochodzi do kolapsu grawitacyjnego i kupa się w sobie zapada, dokładnie tak, jak czarne dziury w kosmologii i nawet z całkiem podobnymi następstwami i całym szeregiem zjawisk opisywanych w teorii Czarnych Dziur, z Horyzontem Zdarzeń i Osobliwością włącznie.
- ogólne wielkie sprzątanie i doprowadzanie domu do ładu,
- parapetówka,
- imieniny Pana Domu,
- zaległe, okrągłe, drugie najważniejsze w życiu urodziny Pana Domu,
- Dzień Babci 
- o wypadającym w dniu następnym Dniu Dziadka nawet nie wspominam, bo umierałem wtedy z powodu zatrucia organizmu i ogólnego upodlenia moralnego. Zwłaszcza, że w ramach prezentów dostałem również Dzieło autorstwa niejakiego Ibisza, zatytułowane "Jak dobrze wyglądać po 40-ce". Przedstawiające w dodatku na okładce i licznych zdjęciach wewnątrz, Jego, onego Ibisza osobiście, w trakcie dobrego wyglądania po czterdziestce. Hantelki, sztangietki, dietka, ziemniaczki, ciemne pieczywko, inne przepisiki, troszeczkę filozofii stosowanej... ech....
Dzieło to ofiarowała mi w prezencie dobra koleżanka, być może w podzięce za wręczone jej w zeszłym roku (jako świeżo upieczonej mężatce) pantofelków domowych, takich typu "Halinka Kiepska" (pluszowe, na obcasie i z puszkiem, kolorek - stosowny), ale i tak uważam to za wypowiedzenie wojny! A jak Wojna, to Wojna! 

A i jeszcze jedno - znów mnie pracodawca na zesłanie wysyła. W to samo miejsce, co rok temu...  :sad: 

J.

----------


## compi

Wszytkiego dobrego Jarku z okazji okazji wszelakich. Co do bałaganu magazynowo-warsztatowego to potwierdzam. U mnie kupienie, już nie wiem którego, kolejnego regału nie przynosi skutku i dalej gdzie nie spojrzę to widzę te same słoiczki, kartoniki, stosy rupieci typu śrubki-dupki, narzędzia, przyrządy i pozostałości po budowie. Książka Ibisza ma za zadanie wpędzić takich jak my w kompleksy bo i takie było założenie autora, który ma asystentów i asystenntki przy swoim boku od wielu lat, poprawiających image, PR, nastrój i ilość kapuchy w portfelu. Ilu masz takich pomagierów przy sobie?  Zapodaj jakąś zimową fotę leśną, będzie pasowało do tytułu dziennika, ewentualnie jak se teraz radzisz z hantelkami i sztangietkami : )

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do warsztatu, to właśnie w tym sęk, że mój warsztat poszedł już dalej, że tak powiem przekroczył masę krytyczną i się wziął i zapadł w sobie. Obecnie, mimo, że nic  z niego nie ubyło (oprócz paru wiaderek śmiecia, mniej niż ułamek promila objętości łącznej), całość zajmuje mniej więcej połowę miejsca zajmowanego pierwotnie, za to do obecnej kupy nawet ja się boję podejść, taka zrobiła się zwarta, masywna i złowroga. Tego... no... promieniowania Higginsa, co go Osobliwość czarnej dziury ma emitować, się boję  :sad:  No i anihilacja informacji też wystepuje, obecnie za cholerę już niczego tam się nie da znaleźć. Nawet myślałem, żeby zdjęcie zrobić i pokazać, ale trochę się, kurcze, o aparat boję.

Co do Ibisza i jego książki - nie, to nie tak, że ja na widok jego zdjęć popadam w jakieś kompleksy. Ja całkowicie do swej postury jestem przyzwyczajony i byle Ibisz w sportowym podkoszulku i ze sztangietką w łapie mnie w kompleksy nie wbije. Bardziej chodzi mi o to, że obecnie on w tej książce kreuje się na supermaczo, co to dotychczasowy supermaczo, Boguś Linda, może mu najwyżej buty na siłce podawać, słuchając przy okazji Ibiszowych Myśli, a pamiętam jeszcze zupełnie inne oblicze Ibisza. Że sobie wspomnę choćby sam początek krążącego niegdyś po początkach internetu "Rozkładu Dnia Ibisza":




> Krzysztof śpi. Trochę mu gorąco w garniturze, ale przecież nie będzie spał w piżamie. W każdym razie nie on – dżentelmen. Ma zły sen. Śni mu się, że nie wszyscy poznają go na ulicy. Na szczęście okazuje się, że to jakaś wycieczka Egipcjan. Na wszelki wypadek daje im swoje zdjęcia wraz z autografem. Na drugi raz już go poznają.


J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Jak wieść gminna niesie... ten cud natury od skalpela nie stroni  :wink:

----------


## compi

Może mu sie omsknął ten skalpel i zniewieściał nam idol przełomu wieku.

----------


## Aleksander_

A wracając do tematu mareckiej wody i jej jakości...

... to faktycznie - po przegotowaniu... źródlany przeźroczysty wygląd ... staje się wspomnieniem jedynie - woda po przegotowaniu zdecydowanie mętnieje - coś się ścina / wytrąca... osiada to długo - całkowicie tak myślę 3-4 dni - i faktycznie - na dnie zbiera się jakby taki jasno szary ił... 

Zastanawiam się tylko, jaki filtr to wychwyci - bo to ustrojstwo może się "wiązać" dopiero pod wpływem temperatury... 
W każdym razie w nowym domku, będzie na pewno przy zlewie dodatkowa wylewka tylko z zimną wodą filtrowaną specjalnym filtrem... skąd będzie pobierana woda do celów spożywczych.

----------


## Jarek.P

...znaczy... tak, to co się wytrąca po zagotowaniu wody, to nie ma siły, nie wytrąci się chyba jedynie z wody z górskiego ruczaju albo za filtrem RO i to takim z tych niezdrowych, znaczy bez remineralizacji. Każda normalna woda takiego testu nie przejdzie, pytanie tylko jak tego czegoś jest dużo. U nas, po zagotowaniu litra wody, w słoju zbiera się osadu tyle, że wystarcza na równe przykrycie dna szarobeżową cieniutką, ale wyraźną warstwą. Test paskowy twardości wody twierdzi, że woda jest średniotwarda.
Ja u siebie w każdym razie na tym centralnym podejściu zostawiam taki filtr jak jest, znaczy jedna sekcja z wkładem sznurkowym 10um, natomiast ponieważ po poprzednim mieszkaniu zostały mi się jeszcze dwa baniaki, zrobię z nich dodatkowy dokładny filtr na samym dolocie do kranu w kuchni, dam tam albo 5um i 1um, albo 5um i wkład zmiękczający. Ta druga opcja niby rozsądniejsza, ale wkłady zmiękczające strasznie upierdliwe są i trochę niechcemisie, spróbuję najpierw z tymi  mechanicznymi.

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Co w ''Lesie'' te arktyczne dni ?

----------


## compi

Wyjechał nam chyba inwestor do cieplejszych krajów....

----------


## krzysztof5426

A czy Autor, coś niedawno nie pisał, że jego pracodawca chce wysłać go na delegacje ?
Może to dlatego ?

----------


## compi

To miałem na myśli. Ale mógłby coś skrobnąć zzagramanicy.

----------


## netbet

.., jest zagramanica i zagramanica .... a jak go wysłali do Etiopii? albo Zimbabwe? :eek: 
kasiore zarobi ... ale kontaktu niet.

----------


## compi

Kasa lana pewnie na wspólne konto, więc dróga połówka już tak nie rozpacza ; ).

----------


## gaelle

:rotfl: 

Nie, nie do Zimbabwe Jarka wysłali, ale dostęp do netu ma rzeczywiście reglamentowany. Siedzi służbowo tam, gdzie dokładnie rok temu - kto dociekliwy, sobie sprawdzi. A ja - największy zmarźluch w rodzinie - walczę z mrozami  :bash:  klnąc piec, który nastawiony na 23 stopnie osiąga w najcieplejszym pomieszczeniu w domu jedynie 20 stopni... (nie wspominając o tym, że w innych pomieszczeniach mam 17 lub 15 czy 12, a miejscami nawet 8,8 stopnia - brrrrr! I nie mówię tu o nieogrzewanym garażu, w którym zawartość wstawionych tam garnków zamarza). Kaloryfery, trzeba im przyznać, nawet nocą są ciepłe (ale tylko ciepłe, a powinny być IMHO gorące...). Dzieci rano budzą się mimo ciepłych kołder lodowate, a mnie już 10 dni męczy ból gardła, mimo dwóch wełnianych golfów na raz  :cry:  Na zewnątrz nocą temperatury dochodziły do minus 26 stopni, teraz tylko minus 20. Oby do wiosny  :hug:

----------


## brunet wieczorową

A czym spowodowane aż takie różnice temperatur w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach? Gdzie macie najzimniej? O ile pamiętam, to kocioł jest na gaz. Podłogówka plus kaloryfery?

U mnie też zimno w środku. Tyle samo co na zewnątrz...

----------


## compi

Gaelle, współczuję ale podejrzewam że coś macie skręcone nie tak jak należy. Macie pogodówkę czy zwykły sterownik pokojowy? Gdzie go umieściliście? Odpowetrzone wszystko zostało? Bo normalne to nie jest, chociaż temperatury są teraz anormalne. Działaj bo szkoda zdrowia.

----------


## gaelle

*@brunet wieczorową* - generalnie najzimniej mamy na poddaszu użytkowym, z tym, że w zachodniej części domu zimniej, niż po przeciwnej stronie holu. Oczywiście mówię teraz o pomieszczeniach, w których są grzejniki, bo te 8,8 to mam w spiżarni, gdzie grzejnika nie ma, ale już w kotłowni, gdzie jak najbardziej jest grzejnik było 15 w czasie największych mrozów (ale tam, podejrzewam wywiewa pod drzwiami do garażu - więc to jeszcze da się poprawić). Natomiast na poddaszu mam standardowo 17-14 zależy w którym miejscu, a grzejniki tam są... Podłogówka tylko w holu, na dole i na górze oraz we fragmencie jadalni pod gresem. Kocioł na gaz. Od okien niby nie ciągnie w sposób zauważalny... Ale generalnie czym późniejszy wieczór, tym bardziej odczuwa się "lizanie" mroźnych powiewów (mnie tam ręce grabieją, jak stukam w klawiaturę, na klawiaturze też mierzyłam i było 16 stopni).

*@compi* - o szczegółach napisze Jarek, docelowo pogodówkę i chyba ona działa, ale ja się nie znam na tyle, "telewizorek" od pieca jest w holu na dole, grzejniki odpowietrzone kilkakrotnie, ostatnio z 10 dni temu. Staram się nie dawać, ale w moim przypadku to tylko kolejna warstwa odzieżowa, w ustawieniach wolę nie grzebać, a moje zaklęcia rzucane w stronę pieca (niekiedy są to klątwy) nic niestety nie dają...  :Mad: 

Teraz dopiero rozumiem, dlaczego niektórzy dają 25cm styropianu jako ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznych... Teraz (po przemieszkanej mroźnej zimie) pewnie też bym dała więcej, ale w projekcie 15 wydało mi się wystarczające i nie tylko mnie, a w końcu nie jest to pierwszy dom, przy którego projekcie pracowałam. Ale z drugiej strony - grzejniki na mój rozum powinny być gorące (!!!) - a jak to jest u Was, drodzy Czytelnicy Forumowicze? Wasze grzejniki parzą (szczególnie przy takich temperaturach zewnętrznych)? Czy są tylko ciepłe? A ile macie temperatury u siebie? Może zróbmy tu małe porównanie  :yes:

----------


## compi

Też mamy 15 na ściananch i jakies 18 pod nogami. Okna 3-szybowe i to się sprawdza znakomicie, bo przy -27 stojąc przy oknie i zbliżając dłoń do szyby nie czuć chłodu! Teraz tylko wychodzą drobne niedociągnięcia przy styku okno-parapet drewniany. Nie uszczelniłem tego miejsca i przy dwóch oknach pojawiła się cieniutka warstwa lodu. Temperatury od 19 stopni w sypialni do nawet 24 stopni w salonie, ale to gdy kominek się mocno rozbuja. Normalnie mamy 20 stopnie rano i 21-22 stopnie w dzień. Garaż nieogrzewany teraz juz 5 stopni, kotłownia 8-10. 
Moim zdaniem grzejniki powinnaś mieć gorące. Może piec pracuje jakimis zadanymi cyklami i nie jest wstanie podgrzać wody w obiegu? Pracuje w systemie zapewne jakaś pompa obiegowa. Zazwyczaj ma trzy biegi. Może powinno się wrzucić wyższy? U mnie przy podłogówce pracuje taki Grundfoss, na razie na I biegu. http://www.bazarek.pl/produkt/685053...25-40-180.html

Edi: przyszło mi do głowy, że może jest gdzieś skucha na etapie podłogówka - grzejniki. Ida tam dwie różne wartości temperatur. Może kocioł dostaje sygnał o nagrzaniu podłogówki ( maks 30stopni) i kończy pracę,a grzejniki wtedy nie są wstanie osiągnąć swoich zadanych tamperatur?

----------


## witu102

hmm może temperatura wody w grzejnikach za niska? ja miałem 23 na termostacie a woda 50stC nie dawała rady dogrzać powyżej 21 mimo 25cm styropianu..po podniesieniu na 65st grzejniki gorące, a w domu 22,5 :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

W dużym pokoju na górze mieliśmy za mały grzejnik i zimno było odczuwalne (na termometrze było ok 17C), po zmianie jest o niebo lepiej - dochodzi do 20C  :smile:  A nie mamy ustawionych grzejników na pełen regulator. Na dodatek w nocy okno jest uchylane,  coby się dobrze spało  :wink: 

Przyznam, że gdy na zewnątrz były temperatury dodatnie w domu czuło się chłód - podłogówka była mocno rozleniwiona, odkąd mrozy na zewnątrz w domu zrobiło się cieplutko. Ale mamy właśnie styropian 15cm  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jestem jestem, parę dni mnie nie było, a tu widzę, że w dzienniku huczy, jak w piecu, nomen omen  :smile: 

Ta moja zagramanica to taka zagramanica, że aż wstyd się przyznać. Rosjanie mieli kiedyś takie ładne przysłowie: "Kurica nie ptica, Polsza nie zagranica", ja w tej chwili jestem w dość podobnej sytuacji, jak oni byli do Polszy jeżdżąc - w enerdówku siedzę. 
Tyle mojego, że jeszcze do końca zeszłego weekendu straszliwe mrozy tytaj dochodziły w porywach do aż -5 stopni, niestety od wczoraj mamy tu już to samo, co i w Polsce, znaczy jak na Syberii. I śnieg też spadł, tak koło czwartku bodajże, wcześniej tu normalnie zielona trawa jeszcze rosła...

Co do grzania i temperatur - moja żona jest tutaj delikatnie mówiąc nieobiektywna  :wink:  Ona jest zmarzluch patentowany, w dodatku z zepsutym termostatem i normalne temperatury dla niej zaczynają się we wnętrzach typu sauna dopiero.
Tak dla pełnej jasności dodam, że te dramatyczne temperatury przez małżonkę podawane, to np. parapet okienny (szyby standardowe, podwójne) nieogrzewanego pomieszczenia. Normalnie, w ogrzewanych pomieszczeniach raczej nam nie spada poniżej kilkunastu stopni (przez "kilkanaście" mam na myśli >16), a bywa, że dobija do 21,5. W salonie np. zwykle temperatura się waha w granicach 18,5-21,5 (a żona, jak nie wierzysz, to sobie sprawdź na termometrze stacji pokojowej, stoi nad barkiem).

[... i tu uzupełnienie, bo własnie przez telefon mi się oberwało za publiczne podważanie tego, co własna małżonka wcześniej napisała, więc dla równowagi, również publicznie dementuję: kochanie, ja wiem, że Ty sobie tych temperatur nie wymyślasz, że piszesz o tym, co widziałaś na termometrze. Żeby jednak zrównoważyć choć odrobinkę wszystkie podane przez Ciebie bieguny zimna, ja podałem jak to wygląda od tej "cieplejszej" strony i tyle. Tak, wiem jednak, że miejscami u nas jest nieakceptowalnie zimno i że coś z tym trzeba zrobić. O tym cała reszta postu, poniżej]

Ale zepsuty termostat zepsutym termostatem, faktem jest, że nasz system ogrzewania trzeba jeszcze dopracować.
Nasze ogrzewanie jest oparte głównie na grzejnikach, do tego dochodzi niewielka podłogówka (same hole plus fragment salonu), ale bez osobnego obiegu, po prostu jest wpięta w rozdzielacze wraz z grzejnikami i tylko na powrotach ma RTLe.
I tu wychodzi mój pierwszy błąd, na szczęście nietrudny do naprawienia - sterownik kotła jest powieszony w holu na parterze. Hol jest otwarty na wszystkie strony domu niemalże i wydawał mi się idealnym pomieszczeniem referencyjnym. Niestety w praktyce okazał się w tej roli beznadziejny - podłogówka ma bardzo dużą bezwładność, w skutek czego kiedy kocioł przestawia się na nocne temperatury, zanim hol wystygnie o te 2-3 stopnie, reszta domu wychładza się o wiele silniej. Tak więc pierwszy wniosek - sterownik do przeniesienia gdzie indziej. To nie będzie problemem, okablowanie strukturalne u nas nie takie rzeczy jest w stanie obsłużyć.

Druga rzecz, to poddasze. Coś jest nie tak. Jeszcze nie wiem, co, ale prawdopodobnie mamy spieprzoną wiatroizolację (opisywane niegdyś lekkie wianie z dziur w gipskartonie) - niestety, poddasze było robione właściwie bez nadzoru, ponieważ miałem wtedy na głowie inne, dość smutne problemy. No i teraz to wychodzi... Faktem jest, że w pomieszczeniach poddasza jest wyraźnie zimniej, tym zimniej, im więcej skosów zawiera pomieszczenie, a przylegająca do naszej sypialni garderoba, zawierająca właściwie same skosy i nie mająca grzejnika, jest jak lodówka. Nie wiem, jaka tam jest temperatura, ale jest tam wyraźnie zimniej.

I szczerze mówiąc, nie wiem, co z tym zrobić. Ściągać gipskartony i poprawiać? Póki co nie wchodzi w grę, z różnych przyczyn, od kasy począwszy, na głębokiej niechęci do rozgrzebywania poddasza niemal od zera skończywszy. Pomysły robocze mam dwa: po pierwsze przy okazji wykonywania podbitki, doizolować punkt styku połaci dachowej z ociepleniem elewacji, bo póki co wiatr tamtędy hula swobodnie - wentylację połaci mamy przez membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, jest to wykonane w technologii zalecanej przez jej producenta, firmę Tyvek, magicznej szczeliny wentylacyjnej między deskowaniem a wełną u nas nie ma, więc możemy sobie na to pozwolić.
Druga rzecz to łączenie folii paroizolacyjnej z murłatą. Wykonane przez poddaszowców w magicznej technologii: "a my to wywijamy na murłatę, a wełna to sama dociska" - pytałem o to wtedy, rok temu, tak mi to wytłumaczyli, brzmiało sensownie, nie miałem wtedy głowy do szukania czy tak powinno być. Teraz wiem, że tak być nie powinno, że to powinno być klejone. I tu znów roboczy pomysł, to kupić parę butli pianki PU i przez wiercone w gipskartonie otwory na wysokości murłaty powpsikiwać tą piankę po obwodzie domu - doszczelni, dopchnie, sklei, a myślę, że nie zaszkodzi. Jeśli źle myślę - proszę od raz o naprostowanie.

No i trzecia sprawa - sam kocioł. Tu jeszcze nie wgryzałem się w jego nastawy, cały czas pracuje na domyślnych, ustawionych przez serwisanta Junkersa. Nie pamiętam ich dokładnie, ale jest to krzywa grzania, górna temperatura to bodajże 55, nie pamiętam dolnej, maksimum - 75. Póki co temperatura wody w obiegu nie przekracza 50 stopni zwykle. Spróbuję się z tymi ustawieniami pobawić, jak wrócę. 
Pompa obiegowa - jedziemy na wewnętrznej pompie kotła. Cz ona też ma możliwość regulacji obrotów - nie wiem. Ma? (Kocioł to Junkers Cerapur Smart)

I to tyle.

Herzliche cośtamcośtam...

J.

----------


## compi

Chyba odpowiedziałeś sam na wszystkie pytania. Ja bym podniósł dzisiaj na maks temp. na kotle. Sterownik w holu tez o dwa stopnie w górę. Pocieszę Cię że mam to samo. Wisi Auraton w korytarzyku gdzie leci sporo rurek do innych pomieszczeń. I musze nastawić mu 22.5 stopnia, aby w pokojach dobiło do 21-21,5. Poddasze z pianką w roli głównej to chyba jedyne rozwiązanie jakie można zastosować bez demolki. Tą folię mogli chociażby tackerem łomotnąć co 20cm. Byłoby już conieco lepiej. 
Pozdrów Ericha Honeckera : )

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, tylko dziwne dla mnie jest to, że nastawiona temperatura jest 23 stopnie, a na termometrze samego sterownika, tego samego, który niby temperatury pilnuje, nie przekracza 21,5 stopnia. Nie rozumiem tego. Piec nie daje rady? Z tego, co pamiętam, serwisant mi tłumaczył, a Rapczyn potem potwierdzał, że piec ma jeszcze spory zapas mocy, że to nie jest tak, że górna temperatura krzywej grzania = max temperatura w obiegu, że jak trzeba, to temperatura obiegu wychodzi wyżej, tylko kondensację wtedy szlag trafia, piec pracuje już jak normalny klasyczny. Dobrze zrozumiałem? 

Może być jeszcze tak, ze w nastawach mam ustawiony minimalny wpływ temperatury wewnętrznej, że grzanie pieca jest regulowane głównie w oparciu o temperaturę zewnętrzną. Ale tu, co jest ustawione, nie pamiętam, niestety. Wrócę, sprawdzę, będziem dyskutować.

A co do pianki PU jeszcze - już to bodajże kiedyś pisałem, że teraz, z perspektywy oceniając... na początku organizowania materiałów budowlanych człowiek podniecał się pustakami, stalą zbrojeniową, kombinował z hurtowymi zamówieniami, rabatami, żeby taniej było. I słusznie, ale wszystkim, którzy na podobnym etapie są obecnie, chciałbym z doświadczenia poradzić: załatwcie wy sobie też hurtową dostawę pianki PU. W jakimś zbiorczym, poręcznym opakowaniu handlowym, nie wiem, jedna cała paleta? Ze 200 sztuk opakowań? Bo to mniej więcej tyle tego ilościowo wychodzi na całą budowę, a taniej będzie...  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Powiem szczerze odnośnie tej pianki, to niby budujemy sami, ale to tu jakaś dziurka, tam jakaś dziurka, a to do okien też się przyda, bo ciut większe dziury zostawiliśmy, a jeszcze dla świętego spokoju uszczelniliśmy szczelinę między krokwią nad garażem a ścianą domu.. bo po co ma tak wiać a styro na zewnątrz jeszcze nie położony..
też myślimy o jakimś dużym opakowaniu zbiorczym co by nie przepłacać za jedną sztukę w najbliższym składzie budowlanym..

Pozdrawiam
K

----------


## compi

Zacznę od piany. Jarek ma całkowitą rację. Dodam, że moim zdaniem drogie Soudale, Ceresity, a Tytany szczególnie nie są wcale lepsze od o połowę tańszego Bosmana czy innych marek. Na początku, szczególnie przy piankach do styro, szalałem z Soudalem za 32zł/szt, a skończyłem z ww marynarzem za 18(zwykła za 13).

Co do kotła. Z tego co słyszałem, kondensaty przy tak minusowych temperaturach nie osiągają swojej zadanej sprawności, właśnie z tego względu.  Jak to się ma do niewydolności, gdy macie zewnętrzny czujnik to nie mam pojęcia. Ja po swoim wewnętrznym mogę stwierdzić, że co najwyżej dodoałbym jeszcze jeden, ale na pewno nie chciałbym komplikować tego zewnętrznym.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Jarek.P    przejrzalem twoj dziennik ponad 2 godziny zeszlo...... no czapka z glowy dzieci praca i budowa......
co prawda troche czasu Ci to zjadlo ale mnostwo kasy zaoszczedzone i tak jak masz w stopce zrobione   gratul...... !!!!!

----------


## Jarek.P

@Compi - co do pian, to kupowałem parę razy Soudala, głównie jadę na pianie marki "Casto", raz mi się zdarzyło kupić jakiś zupełny noname i szczerze mówiąc nie widzę między nimi żadnej różnicy. No może poza delikatnym wrażeniem, że ten zupełny noname się jakby szybciej skończył, ale to trudno ocenić w sumie.

A do kotła wracając - póki co podpowiedziałem małżonce przez telefon, jak przestawić go na ciągłą pracę w trybie dziennym, żeby jej się dom w nocy choć tak nie wychładzał, a jak wrócę, to się będę bawił. Jak pisałem, na dzieńdobry kotłowy "telewizor" wyleci z holu na parterze, nowe miejsce dla niego to będzie hol na poddaszu (tam też jest podłogówka, ale mniej jej, przykryta panelami, no i naokoło e wychładzające się pomieszczenia, to powinno być dobrze. Jak nie będzie dobrze - będziemy kombinować dalej, przeniosę ją np. do naszej sypialni...
A dalej - zabawa z parametrami pracy kotła, sprawdzę, jaki jest ustawiony wpływ temperatury wewnętrznej, może spróbuję podnieść górną temperaturę krzywej grzania, jak Witu102 sugeruje? A piana swoją drogą.

Zastanawiam się też nad wydaniem odrobiny kas na termowizję. Tak, żeby nie szaleć w ciemno, tylko konkretnie wiedzieć, gdzie jest źle i zastanawiać się nad konkretami. Tylko, kurcze, żeby ta termowizja taka upiornie droga jeszcze nie była...
Niestety, w stolycy termowizja fullwypas (znaczy wewnątrz i zewnątrz, wraz z opracowaniem wyników) to koszt rzędu 700zł. Można trochę taniej, można trochę drożej, ale średnio to tyle kosztuje. Ale jest tutaj wyjście: mam możliwość wypożyczenia samej kamery na weekend za 500zł. Gdyby ktoś z moich sąsiadów miał ochotę i dołączył się do interesu, moglibyśmy się podzielić kosztami, już przy dwóch osobach rzecz się robi całkiem rozsądna, przy trzech byłoby super. O czterech i więcej nie wspominając, choć wtedy już z czasem mogłoby być krucho.

Chętni - na priv!  :smile: 

@Sabina i Grzegorz - dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Inż.

Cześć Jarku...
A ty którędy jeździsz na te NRD... bo jak byś wstapił do mnie to mógłbym Ci temrowizję na wekend porzyczyć :smile:  za przysłowione dwa 4 paki :smile: 

Termomert nie musisz przenosić... wystarczy, że zwiakszysz na nim temp. i zmienisz (jak się da) fisterezę na bardziej płaską...
A najlepiej zamontuj dwa czujniki temp.... ale to tak mimo woli...

Pozdrowienia...

----------


## Jarek.P

@Inż - wielkie dzięki za ofertę, ale niestety ja jeżdżę pociągiem "nach Berlin" przez centralne Polske a dalej już po samym enerdowie się poruszam, z twoimi stronami się to ni choroby nie zazębia. Z kolei jechać specjalnie - nie chce mi się trochę, wybacz  :smile: 

A co do termometru - ale właśnie w tym sęk, że tu nie chodzi o samą kwestię, że na poddaszu zimniej, to możnaby faktycznie zrównoważyć po prostu podnosząc temperaturę. Problem w tym, że hol na parterze bardzo wolno reaguje na zmiany temperatury, a tej dynamiki już żadnym parametrem nie zmienię. Histereza bardziej płaska dałaby mi szybszą reakcję na zmianę, ale najpierw ta zmiana musiałaby się pojawić i tu jest problem.
Jak pisałem jednak, zmiana lokalizacji sterownika to u mnie nie problem, w zasadzie największym będzie niepotrzebnie wystający koniec przewodu ze ściany w dotychczasowym miejscu, ale schowam go sobie w dziurę, zagipsuję, miejsce sfotografuję "ku pamięci", może się kiedyśtam do czegośtam przyda. A  w nowym miejscu - kwestia przewiercenia się przez ścianę na wylot do szachtu instalacyjnego  :smile:  (ech, jakbym był teraz bliżej domu, to bym żonę za ten szacht ucałował, to ona go wymyśliła, a ja się wtedy łaskawie nań zgodziłem, dziwiąc się tylko trochę, że po co taki duży, że w mieszkaniówce nikt takich cudów nie robi. Bo może i nie robi, ale jeśli już zrobi, to potem sama radość i wygoda!).

BTW - da się dołączyć do FW100 drugi czujnik temperatury??? 

J.

----------


## rudzik2005

Witaj Jarku,
Czytam Twój dziennik już od dłuższego czasu i naprawdę wielki szacun. Natomiast w sprawie kotła i ogrzewania u mnie sprawa wygląda tak: dm parterowy 120mkw, w 70% podłogówka plus grzejniki w pokojach i łazience dużej, na ścianach 18 styro grafitowego, na stropie 33 cm wełny, poddasze/strych nieogrzewane. Piec na gaz Junkers cerapur smart 22zsb plus pogodówka i FW100. Tem dzienna ustawiona na 20 stopni nocna na 19, wpływ temp pokojowej na 60%, 1 obieg grzewczy z mieszaczem. I w domu w dzien jest min 21,5-22 stopnie  a w nocy 20,5-21 przy ostatnich tygodniowych mrozach w okolicy -23st. Temperatura na zasilaniu z kotla w granicach 40-43st dla temp dziennej i 30-33 szt dla nocnej. Podłoga odczuwalnie ciepła a grzejniki mają 40 st (jak położę termometr). W pokojach z grzejnikami temp na stacji pogodowej w granicach 22-23st w salonie, kuchni czy korytarzu z podłogówką temp w granicach 21,5-22st. Zawsze mam temp w pomieszczeniach wyższą niż ustawiona na programatorze o 1-1,5st. Jak napalę w kominku robi cieplutko do 24st ale wtedy piec już się praktycznie niezałącza (utrzymuje temp w obiegu na poziomie 28-30st przez co nie stygnie mi podłoga do lodowatej). Wydaje mi się że musić pozmieniać ustawienia na piecu i FW100 bo trochę to dziwnie się u Ciebie zachowuje. Pozdrawiam i owocnej zabawy z piecem.

----------


## Inż.

Cześć Jarku,
chodziło mi o drugi termostat... tylko pojechałem skrutem...
chodzi o to żeby temp pilnowały dwa termostraty, jeden na dole drugi na górze... ale jak to zadziałołoby to nie umiem powiedzieć... poprostu jedno z wielu rozwiązań...

Pozdro

----------


## toomyem

U mnie jest podłogówka w kuchni i łazienkach, reszta grzejniki. Sterownik mam umieszczony w korytarzu na piętrze. Początkowo wydawało mi się to dobrym miejscem, ale zaczynam mieć wątpliwości. W ciągu dnia, gdy drzwi od pokoi na górze są z reguły pootwierane, to nie ma problemu, korytarz się nagrzewa i piec się wyłącza. Ale wieczorami, gdy dzieci śpią i drzwi są pozamykane, korytarz szybko się wychładza i nie chce się już zagrzać. Piec chodzi w zasadzie non stop, ciepło z dołu jakoś nie chce migrować na górę, albo robi to za wolno  :smile: 
Tak więc wydaje mi się, że sterownik powinien być w najchłodniejszym pomieszczeniu, ale takim gdzie jest grzejnik. Tak, aby pomieszczenie to miało szansę się w końcu nagrzać.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie chcę się powtarzać, ale pisałem już zdaje się o tym, jak to po wprowadzeniu się dramatycznie spada tempo prac jakichkolwiek? Pisałem, prawda? Tak z kilkanaście razy? Dobrze pamiętam? No więc napiszę jeszcze raz. Spada. Bardzo.

Taka łączność wewnętrzna na przykład. Miała być w założeniach, planowana była od początku, bowiem dom duży, dokrzyczeć się z końca w koniec nie jest łatwo. Tak więc od zarania dziejów domu przewidywałem coś w rodzaju interkomu. I nie, nie mam na myśli żadnej centralki telefonicznej i telefonów wewnętrznych, żadne takie prymitywy! Ja nowoczesny telekomunikant jestem! Jest w racka wstawiony kawał komputera, chcę na nim postawić SIP Server (obecnie myślę o 3CX Phone System) i na nim oprę sieć VOIP w domu - wolno stojące telefony VOIP w newralgicznych punktach domu, plus softowy telefon VOIP na każdym domowym komputerze. Interkom do łączności wewnętrznej jak złoto, a prócz tego, wystarczy tylko u jakiegoś zewnętrznego operatora konto VOIP wykupić i będzie wyjście na zewnątrz. Gdyby była taka potrzeba rzecz jasna, bo jeśli potrzeby nie będzie, komórki same wystarczą, SIP będzie tylko interkomem.

Póki co jednak VOIPa nie ma, a w domu trzeba sobie jakoś radzić. Szczęśliwie była impreza (urodzinoimieninoparapetówa połączona z Dniem Babci), a na imprezie byli goście wyposażeni w liczne prezenty  :smile:  A między tymi prezentami - taki oto VOIP zastępczy:



Skrócona instrukcja obsługi:
- 1 x bim - "pusty" sygnał,
- 2 x bim - piwo
- 3 x bim - obiad
...
- 2 x bim, przerwa, 2 x bim - ojciec proszony do kuchni
...
i tak dalej, i tak dalej, aż do:
- *bimbimbimbimbimbimbimbim!!!!!* - czy ktoś mnie, taka jego mać, słyszy w tym domu, ileż można dzwonić i dzwonić, zanim ktoś wreszcie zareaguje!!!!

A do kotła wracając - póki co progów krzywej grzania nie ruszałem, są ustawione pierwotnie przez serwisanta na 28/55 i tmax: 80, za wszelkie uwagi odnośnie tych nastaw będę wdzięczny. A i wpływ temperatury wewnętrznej był 30%, podniosłem na 50%.

Zacząłęm też przerzucać samą instalację okołopiecową na docelową. Tak to wygląda na płycie głównej kotła:



Szara kostka Phoenix - to do niej jest podłączony sterownik i czujka pogodówki, do niedawna były tam prowizoryczne przewody, w tym ten od pogodówki malowniczo wiszący pod sufitem kotłowni i garażu. Obecnie - przez MDFa w racku serwerowni wszystko ładnie przechodzi zbiorczym przewodem. 
Ładne zrobienie tego zostawiam sobie na jutro, póki co, z braku czasu - malownicza prowizora  :smile:  (a przy okazji - opisówki, nie pokazywałem ich chyba jeszcze)



Na koniec - dwa pytania do zorientowanych w temacie kotła Junkers Cerapur Smart. 
Po pierwsze - na zdjęciu płyty głównej powyżej widać żółtą kostkę połączeniową - co to u licha jest? Instrukcja na jej temat milczy...
Po drugie - fotka bebechów samego kotła:



W centralnej części zdjęcia mamy plastikowy przezroczysty pojemnik. A na jego dnie - coś jakby warstwę szarego piasku. Co to jest (osadnik jakiś?) i czy ten piasek, to aby nie jest coś, co tam być nie powinno, powinno być usunięte?

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

"Piasek" to efekt spalania gazu, będzie usunięty podczas corocznego przeglądu kotła przez serwisanta.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Rapczyn - dzięki.


J.

----------


## RAPczyn

> Na koniec - dwa pytania do zorientowanych w temacie kotła Junkers Cerapur Smart. 
> Po pierwsze - na zdjęciu płyty głównej powyżej widać żółtą kostkę połączeniową - co to u licha jest? Instrukcja na jej temat milczy...
> J.


LP,NP - zewnętrzna pompa c.o.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Rapczyn - zajrzyj proszę na wątek Kocioł Junkers Cerapur Smart, tam wrzuciłem bardziej konkretne pytanie, bo coś mi się nie zgadza tutaj.

Skrótowo mówiąc, znalazłem dwie różne instrukcje instalacji: z 2007 i z 2011. Starsza twierdzi, że pompa cwu ma być do czerwonej, tak jak podłączyłem, a żółta to zewnętrzna pompa CO. Nowa instrukcja jednak twierdzi dokładnie odwrotnie: pompa CWU do żółtej kostki, pompa CO do czerwonej. Ew. do żółtej można CO obieg wtórny.
Ponadto nawet ta stara instrukcja, na samym początku w takim zbiorczym rysunku płyty głównej wraz z rozrysowanymi złączkami twierdzi, że czerwona kostka jest do pompy CO.
Póki co podłączyłem pompę CWU do czerwonej i działa (ale podłączona jako pompa CO tez by działała, więc to nie dowodzi), niemniej mam wątpliwości.

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to są błędy w instrukcji dotyczące właśnie podłączenia pompy. Najłatwiej sprawdzić czy pompa dostaje napięcie wtedy kiedy powinna (program czasowy cyrkulacji).

----------


## Jarek.P

A czy pompę CWU należy włączyć gdzieś głębiej w konfiguracji samego kotła, czy uaktywnienie odpowiedniej opcji w samym FW100 wystarczy? 

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

Fw100

----------


## Jarek.P

> Najłatwiej sprawdzić czy pompa dostaje napięcie wtedy kiedy powinna (program czasowy cyrkulacji).


Sprawdziłem (w wątku n/t kotła opisałem dokładniej, co sprawdziłem i jak), pompa pracuje zawsze niezależnie od tego, co na sterowniku ustawię. Cóż... i tak recyrkulacją chciałem sterować sam, sterowanie z pieca to miało być rozwiązanie tymczasowe. Najwyżej sterowanie tymczasowe zrobię z wykorzystaniem zewnętrznego zegara.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I już problem rozwiązany, a ja w temacie podłączania pompy recyrkulacyjnej do Junkersa CerapurSmarta jestem ekspert  :smile: 

Jest tak: pompa powinna być podłączona do żółtej kostki, ale to nie wszystko. Ponadto pompa recyrkulacyjna musi być uruchomiona w menu serwisowym (co miałem zrobione), a żeby zauważyć jej działanie trzeba albo cierpliwie odczekać do jej załączenia przez kocioł, albo chwilowo przestawić parametr częstotliwości załączania pompy z 1/h (bodajże 3minuty na godzinę) na 7/h (praca ciągła).
A czerwona kostka jest do zewnętrznej pompy obiegu CO.

J.

----------


## manieq82

widzę kolego u  Ciebie biało w piecu po gipsie  :wink: 
u mnie było podobnie czego jak domniemam było w efekcie wymiana wentylatora - chyba w nim łożyska padły. Mogę tylko gdybać ale faktem że brzęczał i serwis go wymienił...

----------


## danielw

> widzę kolego u  Ciebie biało w piecu po gipsie 
> u mnie było podobnie czego jak domniemam było w efekcie wymiana wentylatora - chyba w nim łożyska padły. Mogę tylko gdybać ale faktem że brzęczał i serwis go wymienił...


*manieq82* na czym polegało owe brzęczenie? U mnie w Smarcie też biało, a wentylator (nawiasem mówiąc nie najgorszej firmy bo EBM jak czytam nalepke) zaczyna ćwierkać po kilku miesiącach  pracy, myślisz że juz pora zainteresować tym serwis?

----------


## Jarek.P

@Manieq - zapylone tam trochę jest, ten kocioł całą wykończeniówkę przeżył, więc nie było siły. Ale wentylator szczęśliwie jedynie szumi (a kocioł chodzi już ponad rok, przegląd mu, kruca bomba musze zrobić...), a teraz wewnątrz też trochę go omiotłem.

Jak już przy piecu w każdym razie jestem - znalazłem jeden drobiazg w konfiguracji, którego zmiana znacząco podniosła komfort termiczny w domu. Mianowicie nastawa odpowiadająca za to, co piec ma robić po przełączeniu się na niższą temperaturę (np. nocną). Defaultowe ustawienie jest "wyłącz się w cholerę i czekaj aż ostygnie" (czy jakoś tak, może trochę ładniej jest to w menu konfiguracyjnym ujęte, ale sens jest właśnie taki). I super, tylko jeśli u mnie czujnik temperatury wisi w holu z podłogówką, to zanim ten hol się wychłodzi, na poddaszu temperatura spadała na łeb i na szyję. Po przestawieniu owego parametru na "po prostu grzej słabiej" sytuacja uległa znaczącej poprawie. Małżonka moja nawet przestała po domu chodzić w zimowym polarze, sam sweter jej wystarcza  :smile: 

W każdym razie, po tych zmianach, po mrozach z ostatniego miesiąca i jeszcze uruchomieniu chłodnicy do ciepłej wody, znanej pod tajemniczą nazwą "recyrkulacja"... aż się boję najbliższego rachunku za gaz  :bash: 

Cóż. Dla odmiany, zająłem się znów hydrauliką. Pisałem kiedyś o dorzuceniu na zasilaniu z wodociągów filtra, z powodu sinego osadu w szklankach. Filtr trochę pomógł, ale jeszcze nie było idealnie, a ponieważ po starym mieszkaniu zostały mi się jeszcze dwa baniaczki 10", postanowiliśmy z małżonką, że domontujemy je w kuchni, do filtracji dokładnej: 5um i 1um. Tym samym, trzeba było znów przerobić kuchenną instalację wodociągową, żeby tam dodać te filtry, wraz z osobnym zaworem odcinającym (żeby nie trzeba było spuszczać wody z całego parteru celem wymiany filtra), przy okazji chciałem tam dać też bypass (planowałem tam wstawienie filtra 1um [u=mikro] i trochę się bałem o jego drożność, chciałem mieć możliwość szybkiego jego ominięcia). Do tego zasilanie baterii, zasilanie zmywarki... i zaczęło powoli wychodzić coś takiego:



Po lekkim dopracowaniu i uporządkowaniu  :wink:  całość wylądowała  na swoim miejscu:



I tu zaczęły się schody - najpierw przy wierceniu dziur na kołki do powieszenia tych baniaków okazało się, ze dziura wychodzi centralnie na przewodzie. I cud, Panie, cud Boski, że tego przewodu nie przewierciłem, na szczęście okazał się być bardzo płytko przytynkowany i od razu po pierwszym "pierdnięciu" wiertarką, tak celem ustawienia wiertła odsłoniła się jego izolacja. Uuuuffff... Trzeba było tylko go na kawałku wydłubac ze ściany i odsunąć w bok.
I to był ten prostszy problem. Drugi objawił się po skręceniu i uruchomieniu instalacji, konkretnie objawił się w formie: kap... kap... kap...



Trójnik widoczny na zdjęciu, kupiony tego samego dnia w Leroyu okazał się mieć jakieś mikropęknięcie. Na zdjęciu tego nie widać, ale przeciek nie jest na łączeniu, nie leci z gwintu ani nic takiego, rzecz wygląda tak, jakby krople wody "wyrastały" wprost z pokrywającego trójnik ocynku.
Niestety, to już drugi taki przypadek, kiedy żeliwna kształtka okazuje się mieć wadę, poprzednia o ile mnie pamięć nie myli (też trójnik, użyty przy budowie poprzedniej wersji przyłącza wodociągowego) też pochodziła z Leroja. Chyba się na nich obrażę...

Echhh... bo tak wogóle, to do dupy z taką budową. To jest budowa??? Mebelki, kolorki, obrazki na ścianach, co to ma być??? Dziennik Budowy??? Budowa, taka jej mać, to ma być budowa! Z grrruzem, z wierrrtarą, z wszechobecnym pyłem. o proszę:



No pokułem sobie troszkę wczoraj dla odreagowania  :wink: 
Konkretnie jest to pomieszczenie mające być w przyszłości centralną łazienką, a kucie dotyczyło zasilania w wodę baterii wannowej. Kiedy robiłem hydraulikę, zrobiłem standardowe podejście pod wanną, jednak w międzyczasie plany odnośnie tejże łazienki się sprecyzowały i bateria wannowa została zakupiona ścienna, nie sztorcowa. Trzeba więc było przerobić. Co też zrobiłem z dziką radością, potrzebne mi to było  :Lol: 

A jak już sobie pokułem, mogłem wrócić do hydrauliki:



Uważni dostrzegą być może niezbędne przy w/w pracach płyny. Uważni i zorientowani być może nawet będą wiedzieli, który płyn do czego, którym się smaruje końce rur, a którym polewa wylewkę. Niezorientowani - a niech się sami domyślą  :wink: 

J.

----------


## compi

Ty się chłopie nie pomyl kiedyś jak będziesz łąpał za żubrowy wspomagacz. Ładna centrala filtracyjna Ci wyszła.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pomyliłem się tak rok temu, jeszcze za czasów robienia podstawowej hydrauliki, szczęśliwie wtedy to była benzyna ekstrakcyjna, nie aceton, więc do domu wracałem jedynie z parszywym smakiem w ustach, a nie na haju  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Tak się kończy spożywanie śniadania na kolanach, a nie przy stole... Moja osobista małżonka w dzieciństwie, tylko przez brak umiejętności otwarcia starej tradycyjnej odbijanej butelki po oranżadzie, nie napiła się razem z siostrą kwasu siarkowego, schowanego przez teścia na zapleczu warsztatu ślusarskiego. Były już blisko kalectwa i aż ciary mnie przechodzą, gdy widzę na forumowych zdjęciach budowlanych małe szkraby. Pilnuj tej chemii przed nimi solidnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Compi - a jakie śniadanie, śniadania to ja wtedy kulturalnie przy kozie jadałem, tamto to normalna praca (owszem, na kolanach) była. Po prostu sięgałem po flaszkę, obok siebie stały benzyna ekstrakcyjna i Carlsberg, nie spojrzałem dokładnie po co sięgam i nieszczęście gotowe...  :smile: 

A na poważnie - oczywiście dzieciaki u nas do chemii nie mają dostępu. Choć ten młodszy akurat o niczym innym nie marzy tak bardzo jak o swobodnym pobuszowaniu w moim warsztacie, ale staramy się zapobiegać  :smile: 

A z innej beczki - pisałem niedawno o planowanej w domu łączności wewnętrznej opartej na VOIPie. Wybrane póki co rozwiązanie to 3CX Phone System, jest to freeware, a możliwości ma niesamowite, z dużym zapasem pokrywające zapotrzebowanie. M.in. ma funkcję "automatycznej recepcjonistki" dla połączeń przychodzących z zewnątrz, spoza domu. Opisując tą funkcję małżonce posługiwałem się trywialnym przykładem: "wciśnij 1 jeśli chcesz połączyć się z kuchnią, wciśnij 2 jeśli chcesz połączyć się z toaletą na parterze" i tak dalej (i na wszelki wypadek dopiszę: , nie nie planuję tego w takiej postaci, tak, to jest żart!), ale dziś własnie znalazłem o wiele ciekawszą propozycję zaprogramowania takiej automatycznej recepcjonistki. Propozycję o tyle przystającą do naszego przypadku, że biorąc pod uwagę obecne tempo prac wszelakich, zanim ja tego VOIPa uruchomię, akurat to rozwiązanie aktualne dla nas będzie:


*Dzień dobry!
Tu Automatyczna Recepcja Domu w Lesie.
- Jeżeli jesteś jednym z naszych dzieci, naciśnij 1
- Jeżeli chcecie by popilnować dzieci, naciśnij 2
- Jeżeli chcesz pożyczyć samochód, naciśnij 3
- Jeżeli chcesz by zrobić wam pranie i wyprasować, naciśnij 4
- Jeżeli chcesz by wnuki spały u nas, naciśnij 5
- Jeżeli chcesz byśmy odebrali dzieci ze szkoły, naciśnij 6
- Jeżeli chcesz byśmy Wam przygotowali i przywieźli niedzielny obiad, naciśnij 7
- Jeżeli chcecie zjeść u nas, naciśnij 8
- Jeżeli potrzebujesz forsy, naciśnij 9
- Jeżeli chcecie nas zaprosić do restauracji na kolację albo do teatru, lub też podwieźć na wtorkowe spotkanie koleżeńskie, po prostu zacznij gadać, słuchamy.*

 :Lol: 

A tak całkiem na poważnie, taka recepcja może wygłaszać króciutkie powitanie (3 wyrazy na krzyż, nie ma chyba nic bardziej irytującego od rozwlekłych i sztucznie ugrzecznionych zapowiedzi telefonicznych), po czym po prostu dzwonić na wszystkie telefony wewnętrzne naraz, kto pierwszy odbierze, ten będzie gadał.
A niezależnie od tego, wtajemniczeni będą wiedzieć, że chcąc się połączyć bezpośrednio z którymś domowników i znając jego numer wewnętrzny, mogą go wstukać w czasie trwania wspomnianego krótkiego powitania i wtedy zadzwonią tylko do konkretnego domownika.

J.

----------


## compi

Ja tylko na chwilkę, kończąc temat "spożywania". Pisząc śniadanie miałem na myśli browarek spożywany na kolanach w formie śniadania przy ciężkiej robocie : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

*Uwaga Uwaga Uwaga !!!!*



*Werrrrrble*
(dla zbudowania napięcia)



*^Tadam!^*




*^Tadam!^*



*_Tadaaaam!!!!!_*





*Veni, Vidi, Zbudovici! I oddaci!*




I to w zasadzie tyle, co chciałem napisać w tym temacie. Bo i co tu więcej dodawać? Może najwyżej to, że jeszcze z tych formalności został dłobiazg: zanieść to wszystko do PiNBu. I nie dać się wyrzucić za drzwi.
Echhhh.... sam jestem ciekaw. Zwłaszcza tego, jak zostanie przyjęty protokół odbioru instalacji elektrycznej. Wystawiony przez elektryka uprawnionego Jarka.P, zamieszkałego w Domu w Lesie, na wniosek inwestora Jarosława.P, adres inwestycji: Dom w Lesie. Formalnie niby nie ma przeszkód, ale.... no ciekaw jestem i tyle  :smile: 


A jak już przy chwaleniu się jestem, to od razu z rozpędu pochwalę się jeszcze jednym zwycięskim bojem. Jakiś czas temu opisywałem (chyba?) problemy z kanalizacją w naszym starym mieszkaniu - w skrócie: długa odnoga od pionu zbierająca kolejno wannę, umywalkę i pralkę, mająca w sumie prawie 4m rury fi50 ułożonej niemal bez spadku, wzięła się i zapchała. Niewiadomoczym. Proces zapychania przebiegał stopniowo, trwał latami, a objawiał się najpierw coraz wolniej schodzącą wodą z wanny, potem również wybijaniem w wannie tego, co leciało z pralki, czy umywalki.

Najpierw były środki typu Kret, wspomagane bronią białą, ręczną (gumowa przepychaczka). Pomagało. Trochę. I na krótko. Potem przestało pomagać. 
Kupiłem sprężynę. Sprężyną wykręciłem kłąb włosów, ale woda stała dalej. Sprężyna była zbyt cienka i zbyt wiotka, żeby się wkręcić w całą długość rury (dwa zakręty po drodze), wkręcana "siłom" skręciła się w rurze i w rezultacie ledwie ją wyciągnąłem. 
Kupiłem nową sprężynę, tym razem przeciwpancerną, zdolną wyholować Rudego z tuneli berlińskiego U-Bahnu. Ta wyciągnęła z rury dość spory kłąb włosów, niestety coś, co było dalej ubiła w końcu rury (z pomiarów nam wyszło, że tuż przed ujściem do pionu) tak skutecznie, że woda przestała spływać w ogóle. W mieszkaniu wtedy już szczęśliwie nie mieszkaliśmy, ale mimo wszystko... głupio trochę. Zwłaszcza, że mieszkanie na sprzedaż wystawione, a ja... jednak nie z tych, co podobne przypadki sprzedają, jako: "a wie pan, to pewnie coś w syfonie, wystarczy przepychaczką dwa razy ruszyć, mi się już nie chciało".
Soda kaustyczna kupiona zamiast Kreta, zalewana wrzątkiem i zostawiana w rurze nie pomagała.
Sprężyna - mnóstwo prób i nic. Nie zbiera niczego, ale i nie daje się przepchnąć dalej, po prostu dokręca się do jakiegoś zakrętu i nic. Finito. 
Rozpatrywałem już całkiem poważnie pomysł dokucia się do rury w podłodze (jedną płytkę wykuć, zapasowe są, dziura w rurze, potem do zaklejenia łatą), ale wypróbowałem jeszcze dwa pomysły, które mi się pojawiły na koniec. Pomysły... delikatnie mówiąc dość hardcorowe. Zwłaszcza ten drugi. Ale ubezpieczenie mieszkania jeszcze było, stwierdziłem, że zaryzykuję. I pomogło  :smile: 

Na pierwszy ogień poszedł taki oto czołg:



Czołg jest odkurzaczem przemysłowym, potrafi zarówno ssać, jak i dmuchać, woda mu niestraszna. W łazience zostały zdemontowane wszystkie syfony, wyloty kanalizy zaczopowane, a w jeden z nich wepchnąłem koniec rury odkurzacza. I najpierw trochę possałem, potem trochę podmuchałem, potem znów possałem... i tak kilka razy. 
I uprzedzając pytania... nie, niczego nie wessałem. Ani sąsiadki jak raz... korzystającej, powiedzmy, ani niczego innego. Samo powietrze szło. Ale ledwie ledwie. 

Trudno. Westchnąłem więc głęboko, upewniłem się, że drzwi wejściowe zabarykadowane, policzyłem sobie w pamięci, że ubezpieczenie mieszkania jest na pewno jeszcze ważne i że zawiera na pewno ubezpieczenie OC, po czym sięgnąłem po przygotowaną jeszcze w domu Broń Ostateczną:



Do czego to służyło, mam nadzieję, jest oczywiste? Jeden koniec był podłączony do wylotu kanalizy, pozostałe wyloty uszczelnione, a drugi koniec - do wodociągu. I tu już nie było siły, coś musiało puścić. Albo sama rura kanalizacyjna, nie projektowana w końcu na ciśnienia rzędu kilku barów (no dobra, 2-3, ale jednak), albo uszczelka gdzieś na kielichu, albo zator. Liczyłem po cichu, że skoro przez ten zator cośtam jednak spływa, to jednak puści sam zator, wymyje się po prostu. 
I było nie było, coś puściło. Co - tak naprawdę, to szczerze mówiąc nie wiem. Pompowałem w tą kanalizę wodę dość długo, na klatce schodowej jednak żadna rzeka nie płynęła, żaden sąsiad z mordą od ucha do ucha nie przyleciał, na osiedlowym forum też żadnych doniesień o zalanych garażach w piwnicy nie widziałem. Tak więc, albo sąsiad jest "na wyjeździe" i jeszcze nie wrócił, albo jednak puścił zator...

Najgorsze jest to, że niewyjaśnioną zagadką pozostaje, co tak właściwie tą rurę zatkało. Najbardziej podejrzane są jednak kanalizacyjne codzienności, znaczy włosy. Tylko jakim cudem kret im nie dał rady? Bardziej zrozumiała byłaby tutaj wypluta przez pralkę skarpetka, ale szansa na to, że skarpetka przeszła przez wirnik pompy jest bliska zeru. Już prędzej jakiś Jozin z Bazin od drogiej strony... Nic... było, poszło. I już płynie do morza.

W każdym razie, gdyby ktoś miał przytkaną kanalizę i chciał ją delikatnie przepchać, nie paprząc się z przepychaczkami, Kretami itp. - polecam swój pomysł  :smile:  Samo urządzenie też mogę odstąpić za skromny ośmiopak Żubra  :wink: 

J.

----------


## compi

Prawda jest, że te szczury to wiele potrafią wytrzymać. Ale trzymać się tak uparcie pazurkami w śliskiej rurce? Zafundowałeś mu normalne SPA! Masaż drutem, bryza z namiotem tlenowym, a na końcu bicze szkockie Heehhe ; ).

Gratulacje odnośnie oddania budynku, ale mam nadzieję, że nie chwalisz się w PINB, że tam już mieszkacie? Pamiętaj, że w razie czego to tam stróż mieszka i stąd takie już niby normalne warunki.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - ta druga spreżyna miała na końcu metalowe widły, więc skojarzenia tutaj raczej iście piekielne miałbym...  :smile: 

A co d PiNBu - ależ oczywiście, że my jeszcze nie mieszkamy NA STAŁE, a jedynie doglądamy budowy, prawda? W końcu kto mi zabroni stróżować na własnej budowie? Żona też stróżuje dzielnie. No i dzieci, te to w ogóle najdzielniejsze w stróżowaniu są  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Co do  "  jak zostanie przyjęty protokół odbioru instalacji elektrycznej. Wystawiony przez elektryka uprawnionego Jarka.P, zamieszkałego w Domu w Lesie, na wniosek inwestora Jarosława.P, adres inwestycji: Dom w Lesie. Formalnie niby nie ma przeszkód, ale.... no ciekaw jestem i tyle "
Przeszkód prawnych niema pod warunkiem, że wykonywał instalacje  oczywiście Pan Iksiński, ale to nie powinno interesować nadzoru.
Chyba, że też czytają Twój dziennik.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie rozumiem? Nie mogę sobie sam wykonać instalacji, a następnie jej odebrać? Dlaczego?

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Nie ! Nie możesz !
Dawno już nie zaglądałem do przepisów branżowych, a nie mam ich pod ręką.
Tak na szybko w lex - ie , też ich nie znalazłem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dlaczego?

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tak z pamięci : Chyba jest rozdział funkcji wykonawcy i "nadzorcy".

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie wiem, czy nie chodzi Ci o protokół pomiarów - tu formalnie muszą być dwie osoby, pomiarowiec i dozorowiec, nie może to być ta sama osoba (i mniejsza o szczegóły, bo  dochodzą tu jeszcze wariacje, tak czy tak pozostaje pytanie, kto tak naprawdę tego przestrzega...).
Ja jednak jestem w tej szczęśliwej sytuacji, że mój PiNB nie wymaga ode mnie protokołu pomiarów, a jedynie "oświadczenia o stanie instalacji". A tu - dobra, może nie będę się upierał, że nie ma takiego wymogu, napiszę, że nic nie wiem o tym, że nie może takiego oświadczenia wystawić wykonawca, jeśli ma jednocześnie uprawnienia dozorowe. Jeśli taki wymóg jest, Ty albo ktoś inny wie na pewno - proszę o info, w miarę możliwości podparte jakimś konkretem, będę wtedy się martwił  :smile: 

J.

----------


## manieq82

Przepraszam za takie rozpasanie na wątku ale odpowiem ogółowi to może ktoś jezzcze skorzysta. Znaczy ja apropos tego pieca i gipsu.
wentylator po prostu głośno chodził a powinien cichutko, z obudową to tych 14-3c prawie nie słychać. Serwisant sprawdził i wymienił wentylator w ramach gwarancji... łożysko poszło. Ebm czy nie ebm - nic gipsu nie wytrzyma  :wink:

----------


## Aleksander_

Hej Jarku,

Nie zaglądałem tu trochę... na mrozy wysłałem rodzinę do Zamościa (rodzinne strony żony) i sam mrozy przetrzymałem w swojej mareckiej starej zimnej chałupie  :wink: . Ale jak widzę, nie było u mnie wcale tak znów tragicznie - najniższa temperatura jaką zanotowałem to jakieś 14 stopni  :smile:  - przypomnę, chałupa70 letnia - brak ocieplenia, (ściana z cegły, z odpadający tynkiem)  stare okna drewniane... ale najgorsza to i tak jest podłoga, z pod której naprawdę ciągnie - myślę, że jednak ten Wasz piecyk po prostu źle ustawiony jest / był - może odczyty przekłamane dostaje - w każdym razie grzejniki powinny być gorące - a najbardziej wiarygodne powinno być po prostu dobowe zużycie gazu - mi jak raz się uparłem, aby znów przez chwilę mieć 23 stopnie ciepła w domku, to kocioł skotłował ok 25m3 przez dobę  :wink:  ... więc szybko zmieniłem zdanie i podczas mrozów utrzymywałem jakieś 18 stopni  :smile:  - teraz już ciepło i znów normalne 22-23 stopnie w domku.

A piszę wracając do przyłącza prądu -  byłem w Wołominie - złożyłem papiery - na szczęście bez problemu można złożyć wniosek o prąd już docelowy (nie budowlany) - tylko miałem do wyboru napowietrzne albo kablowe ziemią ... - jak Ty wybrałeś i dlaczego ? (póki co zawsze mogę jeszcze zmienić) 

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander_

----------


## Jarek.P

@Aleksander - pamiętaj, że te temperatury ekstremalne u mnie, to były nieogrzewane pomieszczenia i w dodatku na parapecie, normalnie, tak po prostu w środku domu jednak nie spadało poniżej jakichś... żeby nie skłamać, bodajże 18 stopni.Te 14 stopni u Ciebie gdzie konkretnie mierzyłeś?

U nas w każdym razie z tym tematem już jest duuużo lepiej, pomogło, jak już wcześniej pisałem zmienienie sposobu reagowania kotła na zmniejszenie temperatury na nocną połączone z przykręceniem RTLa podłogówki w holu na parterze. Efekt... przeszedł moje najśmielsze oczekiwania - temperatura w domu wzrosła do 23 stopni, w pomieszczeniach wcześniej wychładzających się tez nie spada raczej poniżej 20, zostają jedynie te nieogrzewane, no ale tam... cudów nie ma, z pustego i Salomon nie naleje, więc tam zimno po prostu jest i będzie, póki coś grzać nie zacznie.
Nie to jednak było dla mnie tak szokujące. Największy szok przeżyłem, kiedy moja żona kochana, normalnie zmarzluch patentowany, potrafiący wyczuć najlżejszy ruch chłodnego powietrza w domu, sama niepytana stwierdziła, że tak właściwie to mógłbym tą temperaturę o stopień zmniejszyć...  :jaw drop: 

Zużycie gazu - własnie przyszedł rachunek za grudzień i styczeń, a więc już zawierający tą prawdziwą zimę i szczerze mówiąc aż się zdziwiłem, bo oczekiwałem czegoś o wiele bardziej dramatycznego. Średnie dobowe zużycie gazu wyszło mi na poziomie 10,5m3 - zdziwiło mnie to o tyle, że w okolicach swojego wyjazdu do enerdówka, przy temperaturach oscylujących w okolicy -20 sprawdzałem zużycie policzone z jednej doby i wyszło 19 metrów...

Co do prądu - umowę ja już mam docelową, co więcej miałem ją już zanim dom się zaczął budować (pisałem o tym jeszcze na samiutkim początku Dziennika), jedynie taryfa była "budowlana", tak więc jedyne, co w ZE muszę zrobić, to złożyć wniosek o zmianę taryfy wraz z potwierdzeniem zakończenia budowy.

Rodzaj przyłącza - kiedy ja składałem wniosek o warunki, byłem jednym z pierwszych w mojej najbliższej okolicy i wraz z czwórką sąsiadów załapaliśmy się na resztkę rezerwy mocy transformatora, który wtedy zasilał tamtą okolicę. Sieć rozdzielcza była elegancko zrobiona ziemią, tak więc do nas dociągnęli też kabel ziemią, zbudowali wspólną dla czterech posesji skrzynkę z ZK i TL w ogrodzeniu jednej z posesji, a stamtąd cały czas ziemią ja sobie doprowadziłem do domu linię zasilającą. Następni po nas niestety już mieli pecha - najpierw musieli czekać dobre dwa lata na budowę nowej stacji transformatorowej, dociągnięcie do niej linii SN, a sieć rozdzielcza jest już niestety na słupach, biegnących wzdłuż naszej i tak wąskiej ulicy. Oprotestowywali to nawet, ale bezskutecznie, odpowiedź była zdaje się w klimacie, że przymusu nie ma, zawsze mogą umowy nie podpisywać, wtedy linia nie powstanie.

Co lepsze? Wg mnie zdecydowanie linia kablowa, podziemna. Z powodów przede wszystkim estetycznych, zaraz za nimi idzie odporność na uszkodzenie - właściwie jedyne, co takiemu spoczywającemu w ziemi kablowi może zaszkodzić, to inne roboty ziemne. Ale jeśli kabel jak należy zinwentaryzowany w ZUD, naniesiony na mapy, a dodatkowo porządnie oznaczony w ziemi taśmą sygnalizacyjną, to da się przeżyć. W końcu nie codzień kopią w ulicach (sprawdzić, czy nie al. Jerozolimskie w stolycy, w odcinku Włochy-Piastów). 

J.

----------


## Aleksander_

Nie no - u mnie te 14 to było na środku pomieszczenia - termometr na stole w kuchni.  :smile:  - normalnie tego wieczoru to w czapce siedziałem  :smile: . To było po powrocie z 2 dniowego wyjazdu... piec chodził na "5" ... za oknem zrobiło się właśnie -20 no i się wyziębiło... mimo że grzejniki były gorące... po przestawieniu pieca na 6.5 ... grzejniki parzyły i temp dociągnęła do 18  :smile: . 

I wiem, że te temperatury w przekazie żon są zwykle zaniżone... to coś jak spalanie w samochodach u niektórych facetów, tylko w drugą stronę  :wink:  .. więc luz  :smile:  

Tak - przyłącze kablowe zdecydowanie ładniejsze jest - bo ta biała skrzynka zwykle na frontowej elewacji + rurki PCV ... to wygląda koszmarnie. OK - czyli będzie kablowe (cholerka, będę musiał wystąpić drugi raz o warunki... mam nadzieję że dużo za to nie biorą) - chyba że uda mi się tam dodzwonić jutro - może jeszcze nie zrobili  :wink: .

Dzięki za info  :smile:

----------


## toomyem

Jarku, tego RTLa na parterze to ręcznie za każdym razem przykręcasz i potem rano odkręcasz? Czy jakiś automat zrobiłeś? To jest jedyny RTL na dole?

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeszcze co do temperatur - żona uściśla, że na klawiaturze jej komputera wtedy było 16 stopni, nie 18. Ten komputer stoi w tej feralnej poddaszowej sypialni, gdzie coś jest nie tak ewidentnie z izolacją poddasza, więc nie można powiedzieć, że taka temperatura była w całym domu, niemniej małżonce było zimno i basta  :smile: 

A co do RTLa - to zwykły RTL, kręcony ręką, jest jeden na parterze i jeden na poddaszu, podłogówki mam po jednym obiegu: na górze hol plus główna łazienka, na dole jest to hol z wiatrołapem i do tego jęzor wchodzący pod płytki w jadalni, więc nie miało sensu robić tam jakichś wynalazków.

J.

----------


## toomyem

Masz jakąś teorię dlaczego tak się dzieje? Z jednej strony odcinasz część obwodu który grzeje (więc powinno być chłodniej) ale z drugiej strony jest to część na której są chyba duże straty ciepła (zwłaszcza przy chłodnej i nie rozgrzanej podłodze), w sensie, że woda przechodząc przez taką pętle mocno się wychładza, i w efekcie powrót na piecu ma niższą temperaturę. Zatem piec musi więcej się napracować żeby ją znowu podgrzać. Czyżby zatem przykręcenie RTLa aż tyle dawało? Ale dziwne, że tylko jednego. Efektem jest wyższa temperatura w całym domu (ogrzewanych częściach) czy tylko na górze, kosztem chłodniejszego dołu?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, to nie tak  :smile: 

Pisałem już o tym, chodzi o to, że ta podłogówka jest w miejscu, które jest jednocześnie referencyjnym pomieszczeniem dla całego domu, tamże właśnie jest sterownik kotła. A podłogówka raz że ma baaardzo dużą bezwładność, to jeszcze hol nie ma ani jednej ściany zewnętrznej, jest w całości schowany wewnątrz domu, w związku z tym w momencie, kiedy podłogówka go grzała mocniej, to tam robiło się ciepło i piec ograniczał grzanie. A ponieważ podłogówka stygła wolno, grzanie nie włączało się. Reszta domu stygła szybciej po prostu.
Teraz - i podłogówka mniej grzeje, więc hol się tak nie rozgrzewa i ten parametr co robić po obniżeniu temperatury dużo zmienił.

J.

----------


## toomyem

Rany, nie wiem jak ja czytałem twój wcześniejszy post i gdzie ja tam znalazłem informację, że zamykasz zawór wieczorem na noc. Coś mnie zaćmiło  :smile: 

A tak przy okazji. Na jaką wartość masz ustawione te dwa RTLe?

----------


## Jarek.P

:smile:  to sam kocioł na noc przestawia się na niższą temperaturę.

RTLe - ten dolny(od parteru znaczy)  był na "4", przestawiłem go na "2,5", górny - szczerze mówiąc nie pamiętam, prawdopodobnie jest na 3.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wniosek racjonalizatorski miałbym. Do szanownej redakcji szanownego forum Muratora. 
Mianowicie, zaraz pod działem "Dzienniki Budowy - dzień po dniu", powinien się znaleźć nowy dział "Dzienniki odbiorów budowlanych - dzień po dniu". Być może wraz z disclaimerem ostrzegającym, że czytanie na własną odpowiedzialność, osobom o słabych nerwach nie poleca się, najlepiej też z polem do zaptaszkowania, że jest się pełnoletnim, że redakcja i autorzy nie ponoszą odpowiedzialności za urazy psychiczne i takie tam. 

Bo niestety, jak się zaczynam właśnie przekonywać na własnej skórze, zbudowanie domu, to naprawdę mały pikuś jest. Pan Pikuś co prawda, ale jednak pikuś. Doprowadzić jednak potem do odebrania tego, co się zbudowało, skompletować wszelkie wymagane papiery, złożyć je i nie otrzymać wezwania do uzupełnienia - o, to jest dopiero sztuka.

Do dzisiejszego ranka sądziłem, że wszystko już mamy, wezmę, zawiozę, złożę, od razu załatwię zmianę taryfy w ZE, może od razu w gminie wnioski meldunkowe wezmę... 

eeechhhh, naiwny....

W zasadzie, jak już o wnioskach racjonalizatorskich mowa, to tutaj aż się prosi zaprezentować cudzy wniosek racjonalizatorski, bynajmniej nie będący żartem, a czymś, co jak najbardziej poważnie zostało opatentowane w Amerykańskim Urzędzie Patentowym, jako przyrząd do samokarania się:



Krótko mówiąc coś się w PINBie naszym zreorganizowało, formularze nowe wprowadzili, w związku z czym te, które miesiąc temu od nich ze strony ściągnąłem były be, trzeba było na gwałt wypełniać nowe. Mało tego, obecnie jako potwierdzenie odbiorów przyłączy mediów nie wystarczą już umowy o pobór tychże mediów (a jeszcze wspomniany miesiąc temu przez telefon mi mówiono, że wystarczą, mowa o wodzie, gazie i prądzie), potrzebne są odpowiednie protokoły. Które trzeba wyrwać z gardła odpowiednim instytucjom. A przy okazji, okazuje się w ZE, że odbiór przyłącza, który miałem robiony trzy lata temu nie był odbiorem przyłącza, tylko odbiorem przyłącza. W związku z tym nie ma odbioru przyłącza. I umowa przyłączeniowa podpisana wtedy jest nieważna. Proste? Proste, prawda?  :bash: 

Chodzi z grubsza biorąc o to, że wtedy w ZE namówiono mnie na wzięcie od razu warunków na docelowe przyłącze. Tak też zrobiłem, taką umowę podpisałem, tak to zostało zinwentaryzowane. Niestety komisja odbiorcza w osobie "mojego" elektryka wraz z pracownikami ZE odebrała to, jak się okazuje, jako przyłącze prowizorki budowlanej, teraz do zasilania budynku, mimo, że jest to to samo przyłącze, nie zmienia się NIC (nawet wartości zabezpieczeń przed i zalicznikowych zostały od razu wstawione docelowe) potrzebne jest uruchomienie całej kołomyi od nowa. Stara umowa jest nieważna, bo termin jej realizacji minął jakoś w 2010, więc kupę kasy zapłaconą wtedy mi zwrócą, będzie trzeba zapłacić nową kupę kasy za nową umowę (i nie sprawdzałem jeszcze, ale zapewne... "inflacja panie, paliwa zdrożały, wódka w górę idzie, no sam pan rozumi"). No i za odbiór powtórny muszę znów zabulić, już całkiem z własnej kieszeni, bo tego sobie sam nie mogę już odebrać...

Najgorsze jest to, że blokuje nam to dokładnie możliwość odebrania budynku, bo bez papiura z ZE odbioru PINB nie zrobi. A samo wydawanie warunków przez ZE potrwa minimum miesiąc. Załatwianie formalności to kolejny miesiąc zapewne. 
Cóż, żeby mi w międzyczasie mapki z inwentaryzacją i audyt energetyczny ważności nie straciły, wniosek o zakończenie już w PINBie złożyłem, z pełną świadomością, że składam niekompletny, po prostu będą mnie ścigać o uzupełnienie, zanim rozpatrzą, to pewnie trochę potrwa, ale młyn już będzie mielił, nie będzie tak, że składam coś, co już w międzyczasie ważność straciło.

Uuuuufffffff......


A na budowie? Budowa, Panie!
Za drugą łazienkę zabrałem się na całego. Stelaż do zabudowy wanny zrobiłem, niestety nie cyknąłem mu zdjęcia przed wstawieniem tam samej wanny, więc nie pokażę go teraz w całej okazałości. Wannę musiałem wsunąć, żeby nie przeszkadzała, ale nieraz ją jeszcze będę wyciągał, wtedy zdjęcia się uzupełni. Póki co - widać tyle:





Wanna jest mocno odsunięta od skosu po to, żeby dało się w niej brać prysznic inaczej, niż w kucki, stąd taka ogromna póła za krótszym bokiem wanny. Wanna, jak widać, będzie też odsunięta od ściany dłuższym bokiem. Rezultat - w czasie brania kąpieli, zwłaszcza prysznicem, między ścianą a wanną będzie sobie płynąć rzeka... 
I co z rzeką począć?
1) nic. Po kąpieli zetrzeć. Ewentualnie, jeśli kąpiel była dłuższa - zebrać mopem. 
1a) ewentualnie zastanowić się nad dodaniem wyższego progu w drzwiach wejściowych do łazienki. 
1b) albo instalacji sygnalizującej wyjcem, że poziom wody na podłodze grozi zalaniem reszty mieszkania.
2) Wykonać podłogę ze spadkiem i dorobić automatycznie załączającą się pompkę do odpompowywania wody z podłogi.
3) wykonać kratkę odpływową w podłodze. W zasadzie pomysł idealny, ale nie planowaliśmy... Niemniej... dałoby się.
4) Dorobić na końcach rzeki "burty" tak, żeby woda się nie lała na podłogę, a w samej powierzchni tych okalających wannę przyściennych półek wstawić gdzieś (np. w rogu) normalny odpływ umywalkowy, najwyżej jakiś fikuśny a'la odpływ liniowy w miniaturze.

Osobiście zastanawiam się nad dwoma ostatnimi. Z naciskiem na 3). Zobaczymy...

W każdym razie, zrobiwszy ten stelaż, wepchnąłem tam wannę, a sam się zająłem ścianą przeciwległą łazienki, zawierającą zabudowane jeszcze przez poddaszowców stelaże kiblowo-bidetowe. Musiałem je niestety odkopać spod gipskartonów, żeby je jak należy podłączyć. Kibe podłączyłem już dawno, bidet wtedy nie wiedziałem, jaki będzie, jakich wymaga rozstawów itp, zostawiłem to odłogiem. Teraz trzeba było rzecz uzupełnić. Zdobywając przy okazji sprawność hydraulika-ginekologa (miejsce na podejście ze zgrzewarką za stelażem - 15cm  :wink:  )





Jak widać, cały czas dbam starannie o to, żeby nasze wnuczki, czy kto tam kiedyś będzie wykonywał remont na tyle generalny, że wymagający rozpieprzenia glazury wraz z gipskartonami, miały co znajdować wewnątrz zabudów. Prócz flaszek i puszek po piwie muszę się jeszcze zastanowić nad plikiem starych gazet, może parę bibelotów dorzucić...
Wogóle, moim zdaniem, to całe sprzątanie po sobie na budowie, to mocno przereklamowane jest i w wielu przypadkach zbędne! No bo sami popatrzcie: sowietskije rabotcziki budując nam te sześćdziesiąt lat temu Pałac Kultury i Nauki w typowym robotniczobudowlanym stylu zostawili po sobie bałagan, nawet z porzuconą taczką, zamurowali tylko wnękę, w której to porzucili, a ile nasi teraz mieli radochy, jak to przy okazji jakiegoś remontu odkryli. A tak - i wtedy roboty by dodatkowo kupę było, taką taczkę trzebaby znieść po schodach, a jakby się komu przy tym co stało? I nam współcześni by nic nie znaleźli... Nie warto, powiadam wam, nie warto! Podmieść w zabudowywaną dziurę, workiem po cemencie upchać, starym butem roboczym docisnąć i będzie!
Zabudowa stelaży już na gotowo, z założonymi jak należy dwiema warstwami GK (oryginalnie poddaszowcy dali jedną):



Uważne oko na zdjęciu dojrzy zrobioną na chybcika listę zakupów  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Może stelaże należało tak wykonać, aby ich pionowe ścianki schodziły na wannę, a nie wanna górowała nad nimi? Nie da się ich podnieść w górę?

----------


## Jarek.P

Zastanawiamy się nad tym i w zasadzie powinienem to dopisać jako możliwość nr 5, nie widzi mi się to jednak z powodów estetycznych - wanna ma krawędzie zaokrąglone, dlatego wersja "na styk" (góra wanny i półka na tym samym poziomie) miałaby i tak zagłębienie wzdłuż krawędzi akrylu, w dodatku takie zagłębienie, wypełniane silikonem to jest coś, co po pewnym czasie się straszliwie paskudzi, bo własnie w takich miejscach silikon uwielbia czernieć (tak, nawet ten "sanitarny"). 

Z kolei tak, jak piszesz (o ile dobrze Cię rozumiem), żeby półki były ponad wanną... niby OK,  ale co z przednią częścią wanny, która również ma być wsparta na wystającej spod wanny "półce"? Tego nad wannę już nie wzniosę, musiałby być przy końcach uskok... 
Tak czy tak wanny jeszcze nie osadzam, rzecz jest do przemyślenia.

J.

----------


## compi

Wg mnie możesz to wykonać tak: stawiasz półkę/kaseton na podłodze z przykręconą do stelaża płytą zielona g-k i zaciągniętą izolacją przeciwwodną. Tę wnękę zmniejszasz od dołu w górę tak, aby do pionowej ścianki pod wnęką dosunąć wannę. Montujesz wannę na stałe łącznie z hakami z wyposażenia wanny. Potem kleisz glazurę, która wchodzi na wannę. Tracisz wtedy sporo  z tego zaokrąglenia i pozwala Ci to na estetyczne wykończenie styku akryl/glazura silikonem sanitarnym. Przed silikonowaniem nalej do tej wanny sporo wody. Nie będzie później się to uszczelnienie odspajać.

----------


## BasH

No to jak już tak ładnie piszecie o zabudowie wodnej to zapraszam do mnie do dziennika, bo mam zagwozdkę z wnęką prysznicową :/

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi, nad twoim rozwiązaniem podumałem i nawet zaczęło mi się podobać, niestety małżonka stanęła okoniem, wanna ma być wykładana na półkę, bo takie są architektoniczne założenia dla tej łazienki i basta  :wink: 

Po przedyskutowaniu z żoną stanęło na tym, że robię opcję 4. Odpływ z półek wstawiony w narożniku i podłączony do przelewu wanny. Problemem niestety pozostanie, jak przekonać wodę do płynięcia w stronę tego odpływu. Spadku za bardzo nie mogę, bo wanna ma się na tym opierać, a wanny nie posadzę tak, by spadek do boku miała. No chyba, żeby....???? W sumie, tak teraz się zastanawiam, że gdybym ją delikatnie przekosił tak, żeby ten wewnętrzny róg w narożniku łazienki był o centymetr niżej, to normalny człowiek i tak tego nie zauważy, że wanna jest delikatnie krzywo, a woda popłynie. Podoba mi się  :smile: 

Tylko, tu wchodzi znów moja kochana małżonka. Swoim architektonicznym okiem "od pierwszego wejrzenia" widzi odchyłki od poziomu ledwie poziomicą mierzalne. Nie, nie przesadzam i nie żartuję, nie raz już tak było, że coś robiłem, prace zaawansowane, owo coś już pomocowane na docelowo, ja w samozachwycie dumny z siebie prezentuję robotę, a Ona... patrzy, patrzy i pierwszy komentarz: krzywo! Ja, że w życiu, że sprawdzałem pięć razy i jest poziomo. Biorę poziomicę, chce dowodzić słuszności swego zdania, przykładam... i co? Ano pęcherzyk w libelce jednej z kresek dotyka. Znaczy odchyłka rzędu 5mm na metrze...

Zobaczy, zobaczy jak nic. I będzie marudzić, że krzywo. Tylko, jeśli do wyboru będzie miała paskudne podniesione ponad poziom półek "burty" na końcach, może taką krzywiznę przeżyje? Nic, podejdzie do komputera, przeczyta, to pomyślimy...  :big grin:  

J. 
PS: a swoją drogą, jak małżeństwo komunikuje się za pomocą internetowego blogu, to już jest patologia, czy w dobie fejsbuka i fejsbukowo przeprowadzanych oświadczyn i rozwodów nie ma się czemu dziwić?  :wink: 
PS2: gdyby ktoś miał wątpliwości, to na wszelki wypadek dodam, że nie, nie rozmawiam z żoną tylko za pośrednictwem DB, a na fejsbuku żadne z nas nie ma konta (i jesteśmy z tego dumni!), tradycyjnymi metodami komunikujemy się również  :smile:  
PS3: ale z pokoju do pokoju już zdarza nam się sobie maile przesyłać  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, słuchajcie, jest nieźle! Obgadaliśmy temat, generalnie kwestia krzywo postawionej wanny chyba zostanie jako docelowa.
Ale potrzebny mi teraz jest jakiś pomysł na samo odprowadzanie wody z tych półek.

Ideałem byłby odpływ punktowy taki z miejscem na płytkę do wklejenia i ramką stanowiącą właściwy odpływ wokół płytki, o coś takiego:



I takich odpływów, jak prezentowany powyżej jest skolko ugodno, ale wszystkie one mają jedną zasadniczą wadę: są ZA DUUUŻEEEE!!!!! GRRRR!!!!!
Typowy taki odpływ ma wymiar ramki 10x10cm, nam by się przydało coś połowę mniejszego.

Tak więc, ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie.... proszę o info.

J.

----------


## compi

Odpływ liniowy w takim razie montuj, ale będzie drogo. Ja i tak obstawiam, że się porządnie naklniesz nad uszczelnieniem tej części pionowej wanny, niewidocznej po zamontowaniu. Wanna jest akrylowa i będzie pracowała. Musisz koniecznie tę część uszczelniać przy napełnionej wannie(jak to zrobisz to nie wiem, ale na pewno nie w spodniach). Inaczej ta woda z prysznica znajdzie się pod nią, a nie w kratce, a za jakiś czas będziesz tam z lusterkiem wyrywał czarne kłaki silikonowe. Przerabiałem ten temat i musisz mi uwierzyć na słowo. Spadki wykonuje się łatwo na mozaice, ale to pewnie Pani Projektant musi zatwierdzić ; ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Odpływ liniowy to niestety majątek do wydania, już chyba wolę taki 10x10 dać...

Możesz rozwinąć temat uszczelnienia? Bo nie wiem, o jakiej części pionowej piszesz? Planowałem po prostu oprzeć brzeg wanny naokoło jej obwodu na poziomym "blacie" z płytek, oczywiście na silikonowym uszczelnieniu, w ogóle w związku z tym nie używając wieszaków do mocowania wanny do ściany.

J.

----------


## compi

Jak podejdziesz do wanny i złapiesz za tę krawędź na której teoretycznie może zawisnąć na półce to zobaczysz, że to jest bardzo łatwo odkształcalny element. Inaczej będzie się zachowywał przy pustej wannie, inaczej gdy w niej staniesz, a jeszcze inaczej gdy napełnisz ją woda i się w niej położysz. I teraz pytanie jak dokładnie wypoziomujesz wannę, a jak wykonasz półkę z planowanym spadkiem? Bo może powstać wtedy spora szczelina i pół biedy gdyby była to szczelina pomiędzy sztywnymi elementami. Tam jednak będzie cały czas praca. Zastanowiłbym się nad wklejeniem po skończonej robocie białej listwy silikonowej do brodzików i wanien. Pozwoli to na solidne zabezpieczenie tej części wanny.

----------


## compi

Jarek, daj linka do Twojej maszyny do mielenia styro. Pora się zabrać za opróżenienie 7 beczek z resztek. Muszę cos sklecić na szybko. Ostrzyłeś te mieszadło montowane do wiertarki?

Edit:
Znalazłem! 27 strona : ). Idę tworzyć!

----------


## Jarek.P

@Compi - nie ma potrzeby ostrzyć, nieostrzony działa jak trzeba, zmieli nawet EPS200 (miałem z opakowań sprzętu AGD).
Gdybyś chciał się koniecznie bawić w ulepszenia, to ewentualnie pomyśl nad dorzuceniem od strony wylotu kawałka metalowej rury (rynna?) i jej uziemieniem - styropian przy tym mieleniu potwornie się elektryzuje i to jest strasznie upierdliwe, tyle napiszę, że po sesji mielenia jesteś oklejony styropianem od góry do dołu, wypisz wymaluj jak bałwan  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Jacekss

Jarek - pytanie do odbioru budynku, czy teren wokół budynku masz uporządkowany, ogrodzony, podjazd zrobiony.. czyli stan docelowy osiągnięty?
bo właśnie czeka mnie złożenie papierów do PINB tylko zastanawiam sie czy składać pomimo kilku braków (ogrodzenie, wjazd, balkony)

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... z PINBU i tak nikt czterech liter nie ruszy, żeby Cię kontrolować, od dość dawna odbiory domów jednorodzinnych są robione na podstawie dokumentacji. Tak więc, jeśli twój kierbud wpisze w dziennik magiczną formułę "zakończono budowę", to budowa będzie zakończona, niezależnie od stanu faktycznego.

Balkony - jak rozumiem, chodzi Ci o balustrady? Kiedy pytaliśmy naszego poprzedniego, nieżyjącego kierbuda o to, co wg niego jest potrzebne do odbioru (a pytaliśmy na etapie montowania stelaży do gipskartonów na poddaszu, daleko przed tynkami zewnętrznymi, o podjazdach i tym podobnych nikomu sie nawet nie śniło), długo drapał się w głowę, po czym stwierdził "balustrady chociaż zróbcie". Tak więc, jak sam widzisz, wszystko tu od kierbuda zależy. 

My ten odbiór w sumie robimy dość późno, tak więc gdyby nawet zjawił się u nas inspektor na kontrolę (bo np... ktoś życzliwy, a przynajmniej tak się podpisujący, zawiadomił PINB że ja tutaj sugeruję, jakoby można "oddać" dom w stanie surowym), to i tak do niczego się nie przyczepi (balustrady są, siatka tymczasowa w roli ogrodzenia nam się podoba, pryzma cegieł koło domu stanowi skalniak ogródkowy, a podjazd z tłuczonej dachówki przesypanej ziemią - a kto mnie broni na mojej posesji robić podjazd, jaki mnie się podoba, a?), ale tak jak nawet wspominam, na jakich etapach budowy niektórych moich sąsiadów, ich domy były już ujawnione w geodezji jako zbudowane, to ludzie się naprawdę nie krępują  :smile:  (tak, wiem, że ujawnienie w geodezji to jedno, a odbiór to drugie, ale wydaje mi się, że jedno drugiemu zwykle towarzyszy, inaczej po co by ktoś płacił geodecie ekstra)

J.

----------


## orzechot

> Wiesz... z PINBU i tak nikt czterech liter nie ruszy


Ta zależy gdzie, ile roboty mają i jakie mają wytyczne z góry. My PINB mamy w Grodzisku Mazowieckim.
Dom w stanie tzw. deweloperskim, budowa skończona, czeka nas wykończeniówka, bank domaga się formalnego zakończenia budowy.
W poniedziałek złożyliśmy papiery z zawiadomieniem o zakończeniu budowy, w środę pani z PINB zadzwoniła, że w piątek, 9 bm. między 11 a 12 odbędzie się kontrola. I kontrola była.

Także - jak zgłaszasz zakończenie budowy to nie muszą, ale mogą przysłać kontrolę.

----------


## orzechot

> bo właśnie czeka mnie złożenie papierów do PINB tylko zastanawiam sie czy składać pomimo kilku braków (ogrodzenie, wjazd, balkony)


Po dzisiejszej wizycie kontroli mogę coś powiedzieć.
Co dookoła domu to nie istotne - byle bałaganu nie było i zgadzało się mniej-więcej z planem zagospodarowania działki z projektu. Także ogrodzenie (o ile nie ma w projekcie) i podjazd nie jest potrzebny. Jeśli pod "balkony" rozumiesz balustrady to trzeba. Tak samo balustrady na schodach. Choćby tymczasowe. U nas szczegółowej i jawnej kontroli podlegały elewacje - czy otwory są zgodnie z projektem, czy bryła budynku jest zgodna z tym co w projekcie. Poza tym inspektor popatrzył, popytał, protokół spisał.

----------


## Jacekss

no to mam problem iść na żywioł i zgłaszać czy poczekać .. pokończyć parę rzeczy i dopiero zgłosić  :smile:

----------


## compi

Słyszałem że najlepiej takie niedokończone budowy zgłaszać do zakończenia srogą zimą. Ja przesunąłbym to u siebie na okres roztopów. Jeśli mają terenówkę to może im się udać : )

----------


## Jarek.P

Źle się dzieje... już nawet do tego doszło, że na śmierć zapomniałem w Dzienniku napisać o ostatnich postępach. Norrrmalnie zgroza! Gdzie te czasy, kiedy po całym dniu zapieprzu na budowie wracałem do domu i jeszcze tego samego dnia relacja na FM była zamieszczona. Teraz.... ów "cały dzień zapieprzu", nawet jeśli się taki zdarzy, to jest objętościowo może z 1/4 ówczesnego, a relacja.... szkoda gadać. 

Pomijając zresztą jakieś ciągle wyskakujące pierdoły typu tu śrubeczka, tu klameczka, tych robót zresztą też za wiele nie ma. Ot, tyle co ta druga, centralna łazienka, którą sobie powoli dłubię. Póki co wannę zarzuciłem, zacząłem kleić glazurę na przeciwległej ścianie.
Słupek "referencyjny" glazury, względem którego była klejona cała reszta, znaczy ten najbardziej pionowy i poziomy ze wszystkich:



Pod glazurą widać zrzynek panela podłogowego robiący za wzorzec poziomu (po robocie odeślę do Sèvres oczywiście). Na samym gipskartonie ślady po burzy mózgów, bo przecież normalne chyba jest i oczywiste, że płytki musiały być symetrycznie względem klawisza spłuczki, klopa i bidetu za jednym zamachem, prawda?  :wink: 

A tu już ta część ściany na niemal gotowo:



W głębi łazienki widać skos, to jest taka nora chowająca się częściowo pod oknem połaciowym i z drugiej strony (niewidocznej na zdjęciu) flankowana bokiem zabudowy wanny. Tą norę teraz normalnie opłytkuję, a potem dorobi się tam drzwiczki i będzie szafka. Na różności. Np. do zamykania nieznośnych, włażących wszędzie i dotykających wszystko prawie-dwulatków (łajza jedna klaustrofobii nie ma w najmniejszym stopniu, wręcz przeciwnie nawet, ciemne dziury, do których się można wcisnąć traktuje jak osobiste wyzwanie, a brak światła jest dla niego tylko zaletą, bo my nie widzimy, co broi).

A przy następnym "wejściu smok... tego, człowieka pracy" będę usiłował zapłytkować półki z boku. O te:



I zanim przejdę do szczegółów, szybki końkurs: proszę wymienić wszystkie gatunki alkoholu widoczne na powyższym zdjęciu  :Lol: 

W dolnej półce widać gąszcz rur - one tam sobie wchodzą, zawracają i idą z powrotem, a wszystko to po to, żeby w wygodnym dla dostępu miejscu dać zawory odcinające tą łazienkę. Oczywiście to nie będzie tak straszyć na zawsze, co prawda te dolne półki maja być zamykane, ale i tak przed rurami umocuję jeszcze ślepą ściankę z GK a w niej drzwiczki rewizyjne na wysokości samych zaworów. 

A wspomniane szczegóły... - może lepiej pokaże je detal:



Wiecie, po co te trzy warstwy GK walone na kupę i de facto zmniejszające ilość miejsca w komorze półki? Ano po to, żeby boczne ścianki przy półkach miały z obu stron taką samą szerokość. Bo jak by miały różną, to by było brzyyydko  :wink: 
Echhh, koobieeety... [westchnienie poddano autocenzurze, ze względu na to że po opublikowaniu pierwotnej wersji musiałbym sobie dziś sam kolację robić  :wink:  ]

J.

----------


## compi

To ja pierwszy: Perła, Żubr, Calsberg i chyba dynks, ale ja na małym netboku latam, więc jestem usprawiedliwiony w razie czego. Te krawędzie płyt g-k i same płyty obowiązkowo gruntuj.

----------


## Jarek.P

Gatunki wymieniłeś poprawnie, ale na sztuki się nie zgadza, jeden gatunek występuje x2   :smile: 


Gruntowanie.... yyyy.... bardzo trzeba? Bo tego, co już zrobione, nie gruntowałem. Co więcej, w dolnej łazience też nie gruntowałem, a jak jedną płytkę musiałem zrywać, odeszła częściowo razem z papierem od GK, więc tu przynajmniej grunt by wiele nie wniósł. Nie wiem, może to też kwestia kleju? 
Ale dobra, dzięki za radę, resztę zagruntuję. Zwłaszcza te krawędzie...

J.

----------


## compi

Coś chyba stoi koło Żubra, ale .... Krawędzie cięte mus zagruntuj.

----------


## Inż.

To jak zgaduję: żurb, 2x calsberg, perła :big tongue: 
Drugi calsberg jest za puszką żubra i tupką :smile: 

Co wygrałem  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Inż jak zawsze na posterunku  :smile: 
A ja mam kolejne pytanie na czasie. Jako, że czeka mnie kotłownia do wypłytkowania przez wstawieniem tłokowca, to mam pytanie odnośnie klejów do płytek (gres na podłogę, glazura na ściany). Rozmawiałem z kumplem fliziarzem, który być może położy mi łazienki, korytarz i kuchnię, jako że ja i tak mam co robić, no ale kotłownię to sobie sam machnę. Mówił, że z klejów bezkonkurencyjny jest khmmm "kerakol" ? jakoś tak. Żaden glazurnik mapeia, kerakol trzyma na pionach bez podpierania, na kominach, które pracują, generalnie jest super. Czym kleicie panie kolego?

----------


## Jarek.P

Inż. - brawo! 
Ale, ponieważ zadanie konkursowe brzmiało "wymień gatunki", to Compiego odpowiedź też się liczy. Powiedzmy, że zwycięzców zapraszam na degustację materiału konkursowego. Znaczy... pełnych, niewypitych równoważników, rzecz jasna. 
I tak, dykty nie musimy próbować. Chyba, żeby ktoś bardzo chciał, żałował rzecz jasna nie będę...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Bash - ja tam się w jakieś super kleje nie bawię, ale i wynalazków unikam. Zwykle kleję na ten klej, co to jest okej, w jego podstawowym wydaniu. Ostatnio zresztą kupowałem też "Atlas Prestige", zielonego pojęcia nie mam, czym się różni od Atlasa nieprestige, poza troszkę niższą ceną i bardziej kolorowym workiem, podejrzewam, że jest to po prostu produkt promocyjny, ale pewności nie mam.

Prócz kleju okeju używałem również tego krzyżackiego, co to całkiem do niczego (dla nieoblatanych w reklamach - mowa o Ceresicie. A wcześniej o Atlasie rzecz jasna), bo trafiłem go w dobrej promocji (worek 30kg w cenie 25kg). I na podłogi tam, gdzie podłogówka dawałem jakiś wynalazek Atlasa do gresu i na ogrzewanie podłogowe, niestety nie zostały mi opakowania, a dokładnej nazwy produktu z pamięci nie podam. W każdym razie na worku było wołami, że do gresu, a pod tym, że nadaje się do stosowania na ogrzewaniu podłogowym. 

J.

----------


## BasH

OK, ale pytam głównie pod kątem płytkowania pionów, gdzie dolna płytka niepodparta może płynąć. Zresztą... Najwyżej się podeprze, jak u ciebie panelem podłogowym  :wink:  Różnica w cenach klejów bywa spora, a po co przepłacać. Na jaki grzebień kleisz? 0,5 cm? Jestem początkujący w tym temacie?  :smile:

----------


## compi

Jeżdżąc czasami do stolicy i mijając Marki zawsze myślę w którą stronę spojrzeć żeby dojrzeć lasek i znajomy daszek : ). 
Kleje pilnowałbym głównie przy gresie bo na zwykły nie warto takiej ceramiki kleić ze względu na wysokie ryzyko odspojenia. Na płyty g-k też zalecają przynajmniej półelastyczny, ale już nie ten do gresu, np. Kerabond Mapei, który jest fajny cenowo i fajny jakościowo. Mam poklejone nim duże formaty na podłogówce i nic nie puściło. Jak macie podejrzenia do swojego kleju, a nie ma kasy na lepszy to do wody zarobowej dodajcie emulsji gruntującej, jakiejkolwiek. Całkiem inaczej będzie się to trzymało, szczególnie na ścianach lub płytach g-k : )

Nie dopytałem, stoi tam flaszka z denaturatem czy nie stoi?

----------


## Jarek.P

grzebień 0,5cm to mało. Doświadczony glazurnik i/lub idealnie równa ściana niezbędne... chodzi o to, że im większe zęby, tym potem większa możliwość manewru płytką przy jej układaniu na ścianie. 
Ja doświadczony glazurnik nie jestem, choć ściany mam względnie równe, to do ścian używam grzebienia 8mm, a do podłogi 10mm i te rozmiary zębów u mnie się sprawdzają. A kiedy płytkowałem kotłownię, tam kleiłem glazurę kupowaną po chyba 12zł/m2, jakiegoś niewiadomego producenta, te płytki nie trzymały płaszczyzny, to i na 8mm zębie miałem problemy, pisałem zresztą o tym, o ile dobrze pamiętam.
Grzebień 5mm też mam - małą szpachlę, idealnie się nią nakłada klej na płytk docinane, wklejane w trudne miejsca, krótko mówiąc wted, gdy klej nakładam na płytkę, nie na ścianę.

Stosować droższy klej tylko po to, żeby startowy rządek nie spływał - nie ma najmniejszego sensu. Listwa startowa daje nie tylko to, że płytka nie zjeżdża, przede wszystkim umożliwia równe zaczęcie, a ponieważ ta listwa i tak zapewne nie przybije się idealnie poziomo, ten pierwszy rządek można względem niej ustawiać klinikami. Superduperklej, niech on i sobie będzie superduper, ale nie wierzę, że ta pierwsza płytka będzie dzięki niemu siedziała sztywno co do ćwierć milimetra. A klinik pod płytką to klinik pod płytką - całość ani drgnie!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - tak, ta flaszka to dykta, alkohol jest jakby nie patrzeć, więc do konkursu się liczy, ale stoi tam... coś nim kurcze czyściłem, sam już nie wiem, co...

Dzięki za poradę z tym uszlachetnianiem kleju gruntem, skorzystam. Dużo tego gruntu lać? Powiedzmy na rozrabiane pół wiaderka kleju? Jeden chlup? Czy więcej?

J.

----------


## compi

Jak wlewasz na jedno duże rozrobienie z 1,5 -2 litry wody to daj połowę tego w gruncie, ale obowiązkowo jakimś tanim, jak zostało po innych robotach. I tak się zapewne zepsuje po jakimś czasie i złapie zapach. Likwiduje taki grunt podobno jakieś napięcia powierzchniowe, uelastycznia klej, pozwala dłużej korygować płytki i pomaga w równomiernym schnięciu. 
Może panel jest ok jako listwa startowa, ale spróbujcie gdzieś wyszperać profil do g-k i go po prostu na wyznaczonym sznurkiem traserskim poziomie skręćcie kilkoma wkrętami do płyty. Oczywiście nie na wysokości zbiornika w zabudowanej spłuczce : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

A co do listwy startowej - używałem już i deski i profila CD i teraz panela i szczerze mówiąc nie widzę między nimi różnicy w tym zastosowaniu, po prostu tym razem panel był pod ręką.

J.

----------


## Inż.

Przyjmuję nagrodę jak tylko, gdzieś koło twojej lokalizacji się zapuszcze...
Bardzo Ci Jarku zazdroszcze, że możesz tak w trakcie pracy wspomagać się...
Ja nie stety muszę wrócić z budowy autem:/ ale już nie długo niech no tylko zakwitną kasztany :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... jeśli to będą jedno-dwa piwka przy robocie, a nie cała zgrzewka i jeśli zostawisz rozsądny margines czasowy między piciem a jechaniem (co przy całym dniu spędzanym na budowie nie jest takie trudne), to czemu nie. Dla pewności zawsze zresztą można zainwestować w swój park narzędziowy (zawsze powtarzam, że na narzędzia nie można żałować) i dokupić sobie alkomat  :wink:  Nie są drogie, a do prostego sprawdzenia można/nie można nie musi to być jakieś superdokładne cudo z homologacją. W najprostszym (choć nie wiem, na ile wiarygodnym) wydaniu jest to koszt rzędu kilku-kilkunastu złotych.

J.

----------


## Inż.

Masz rację, ale wyznaję zasadę jeśli powko to jedno albo pięć :smile:  a zregóły jedno robi mi smaka... zwłaszcza po całym tygodniu syszy... po za tym co miałbym zrobić jak akomat pokaże, że nie mogę jechać... dlatego powiem "NIE" ale i tak zazdroszcze :smile: 

Powiedz Jarku czym przycinasz płytki, jakiś sprzęt po polecenia?

----------


## Jarek.P

Do cięcia płytek, powiadasz... 

Pierwotnie napalałem się na zakup małej "piły" do glazury, takiej stolikowej. Naczytałem się jednak, że nic poniżej kombajnu-przecinarki nie ma sensu kupować, że te stolikowe strzępią miejsce cięcia. A ponieważ nie planowałem robienia docinanego pod kątem gresu itp., zrezygnowałem z tego zakupu, w zamian za to kupiłem dość dobrą ręczną maszynkę do cięcia.

I tu znów pomocne okazało się FM, na podstawie wyszukanych starszych wątków wyszło mi, że nasz polski Warmel jest tutaj debeściakiem, kupiłem zatem Warmela, model MGŁ-600. Jest łożyskowany, stabilny, leciutko chodzi (mam porównanie z używanym wcześniej chińczykiem), nic się nie kleszczy - polecam. Lepsze modele, wyposażone w ruchome stoliki, kątowniki - być może mają sens, ale sporo droższe były, a ten naprawdę mi wystarcza. Jak mam płytkę do przycięcia pod kątem, to i tak ją tnę "o wedle tej linii", a nie "pod kątem 42,5 stopnia", więc na cholerę mi kątownik?

W takiej maszynce warto regularnie zmieniać kółko tnące, kilka złotych kosztuje, więc to nie wydatek, a jego jakość naprawdę bardzo wpływa na czystość cięcia. Zwłaszcza jeśli po cięciu czegoś twardego: gresu/terakoty (bo robiliśmy podłogę) chcemy wrócić do normalnej glazury (bo zaczynamy kleić kolejne wnętrze), wtedy zmiana kółka na nowe obowiązkowo!

Do tego - niezbędne narzędzie glazurnika: szlifierka kątowa z tarczą diamentową "suchą" i właściwie nic więcej nie jest potrzebne do podstawowej roboty  :smile: 

Przydatne jednak u mnie okazały się: 
- pilnik wolframowy, taki do glazury. Są różne, ale polecam półokrągły (jedna strona płaska, druga wypukła)
- wiertło nastawne do wycinania otworów w glazurze.

Kupiłem jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy:
- mało przydatne, ale sporadycznie używane są u mnie szczypce do odszczypywania glazury - nie lubię ich za bardzo, bo zawsze mam wrażenie, że odstrzeli mi nie tylko miejsce "szczypane", ale i reszta płytki, stanowczo wolę szlifierkę, ew. pilnik.
- piłka wolframowa do wycinania krzywizn w płytkach - całkowicie niepotrzebny zakup, tnie się tym beznadziejnie, a same brzeszczoty są bardzo podatne na uszkodzenie, po paru próbach użycia wywaliłem w kąt i szczerze mówiąc, nawet nie wiem, gdzie to teraz u mnie się poniewiera.

I jak już robię spis narzędzi glazurniczych, to parę słów na koniec o krzyżykach - kiedyś tutaj straszliwie psioczyłem na krzyżyki wyposażone w kółko, pisałem, że to jakaś porażka, zemsta profesjonalistów na amatorach i tak dalej. Prawda okazała się zaś taka, że ja wtedy kleiłem kotłownię, a w niej płytki pozagatunkowe, które płaszczyzny mi nie trzymały, stąd takie problemy. Przy normalnych, dobrych płytkach te krzyżyki są bardzo pożyteczne, ładnie się dzięki nim wyprowadza płaszczyznę. Ale i tak myślę, że idealnie jest mieć takie i takie, znaczy i z kółkami i bez. I do tego jeszcze obowiązkowo paczkę klinów. Ale nie takich maciupkich, tylko dość sporych, mających po  "grubej" stronie z centymetr, wygodniejsze są - baaardzo często się przydają, zwłaszcza przy ustawianiu pierwszego rządka/słupka, klinami można to zrobić bardzo precyzyjnie.

J.

----------


## Inż.

Jarku na tak proste pytanie taka odpowiedz z sugestami, odczuciami i przeżyciami... Wielkie dzięki... właśnie wybrałem maszynkę do płytek :smile:  Wypiję Twoje zdrowie dzis... zdrowie...

----------


## BasH

> grzebień 0,5cm to mało..., to do ścian używam grzebienia 8mm J.


Kładziesz klej grzebieniem i na płytkę i na podłoże? Pisałem, że jestem początkujący  :smile:  Dociskasz ręcznie czy obstukiwanie gumowcem? A może z poziomicy?

----------


## Jarek.P

Tylko na podłoże, na płytkę w wyjątkowych przypadkach jedynie (płytki docinane, nadziewane na króćce podejść wodociągowych itp.). Jedyna sytuacja, w której klej nanosisz na płytkę _i_ na podłoże, to klejenie płytek na zewnątrz.
Gumowiec? Żaden gumowiec, gumowcem, to się kostkę układa brukową, do glazury to własna łapa wystarczy - dopychasz dłonią, w wyjątkowych przypadkach dostukujesz piąchą, ale też z czuciem, nie jak zomowiec.
Poziomica natomiast to narzędzie niezbędne i w zasadzie do ciągłego stosowania. Na ścianie sprawdzasz pion i poziom co jakiś czas, na podłodze kładąc poziomicę na płytce, sprawdzasz, czy leży w tej samej płaszczyźnie, co reszta podłogi. Przydają się dwie: duża i mała - mała jest wygodniejsza do sprawdzania pojedyńczych płytek (super są takie zupełnie malutkie, 15-20cm, ale kupując sprawdź w sklepie, najlepiej kładąc ją na dużej, drogiej poziomicy, czy na pewno dobrze wskazuje), a długą sprawdzasz większy areał, czy trzyma linię i płaszczyznę. 
Glazurnicy stosują tutaj też dynks składający się z gumy majtkowej z uchwytami na końcach - uchwyty zaczepia się za rogi płytek w rogach pomieszczenia, a resztę płytek klei "do sznurka" - wypisz wymaluj, jak murowanie do sznurka z cegły, jeśli wiesz, o czym mówię. Nawet sobie taki dynks kupiłem, ale jakoś mnie to nie przekonuje, wolę poziomicę.

J.

----------


## Aasia_

Muszę podrzucić mały offtopic  :big grin: 
Mianowicie - poszukuję zdjęć lamp wykonanych z gołych żarówek i oprawek ...
I po wpisaniu w google magicznego zwrotu : gołe mleczne żarówki na kablach,
na piątej stronie wyników, między innymi równie ciekawymi obrazkami, pojawiło się zdjęcie Jarka  :jaw drop:

----------


## Jarek.P

Byłem, widziałem. 
I... taaakieeee???? Ze wszystkich innych swoich zdjęć, jakie tu zamieszczam, akurat to najmniej... że tak powiem, reprezentacyjne?  :sad: 
W dodatku w towarzystwie jeża pigmejskiego. O Chucku Norrisie i Kaczorze nie wspominając...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

> Muszę podrzucić mały offtopic 
> Mianowicie - poszukuję zdjęć lamp wykonanych z gołych żarówek i oprawek ...
> I po wpisaniu w google magicznego zwrotu : gołe mleczne żarówki na kablach,
> na piątej stronie wyników, między innymi równie ciekawymi obrazkami, pojawiło się zdjęcie Jarka


U mnie ,,lampy" wykonane są... z tapety papierowej  :big lol:  trochę pracy i od świąt nie wiszą nam gołe żarówki  :wink:

----------


## Inż.

Witam,
Czy używaliście do malowania pistoletu na farbę?
Co polecacie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Pistolety do malowania ścian, to zemsta szatana jest, nawet nie próbuj.

Nie, nigdy nie próbowałem (tak po prawdzie, to próbowałem, raz, dawno temu, ale to był stary PRLowski wynalazek podłączany do odkurzacza, więc nie wiem, czy się liczy), ale naczytałem się na ten temat swego czasu. Tani, mały = totalna porażka, przez ten czas, jaki spędzisz na dobieraniu gęstości farby, przepychaniu jak się zatka w czasie roboty, a potem na myciu urządzenia, dawno byś obleciał malowanie wałkiem. 

Do przyjęcia są podobno takie duże agregaty malarskie, ale to z kolei sobie kosztuje nieźle no i pozostaje wciąż czas potrzebny na mycie urządzenia. Tak więc, jeśli planujesz oblecenie całego domu od góry do dołu jednym kolorem jednej farby, a masz możliwość pożyczenia agregatu malarskiego, to może i warto taki pomysł rozpatrzyć, jeśli nie - kup lepiej dobry kij profi do wałka, to się szybciej "zwróci".

J.

----------


## Inż.

A jednak tradycja....
Też się bawiłem pistoletem na odkurzacz... pytam, bo żonie chciałem ulżyć :smile: 
Dzięki...

----------


## Jarek.P

Dojrzałem właśnie do wycieczki do US. Owoc owego dojrzenia wygląda następująco:



Zdjęcie tego nie oddaje (zwłaszcza, że robione "komurkom"), ale jest to duuuże dzieło. Około 200 stron samych załączonych faktur, niemal w każdej do odliczenia jedynie niektóre pozycje... Dla oddania skali przedsięwzięcia miałem ochotę zrobić zdjęcie faktur rozsypanych na podłodze w bezładny stos, przeszło mi jednak na samą myśl, że musiałbym je powtórnie potem ułożyć. O nieeeee!!!!

W sumie przygotowanie tego dzieła zajęło mi około roku czasu. Oczywiście nie był to rok ciągłej pracy, uchowaj Boże, zabierałem się do tego z rzadka i z najwyższą niechęcią, gdyby chcieć to policzyć w dupogodzinach, to pewnie rzecz byłaby do załatwienia w tydzień, ale byłby to tydzień morderczego przerzucania papierków, powarkiwania na własne dzieci i żonę, totalnego olewania obowiązków służbowych (nie to, żebym.... ech, dobra, nic nie piszę, bo mój Dziennik dużo ludzi czyta, w tym i życzliwe osoby zapewne też się znajdą. Znaczy podpisujące się "życzliwy"), o budowie nie wspominając nawet, bo i tak robota mi jakoś ostatnio słabo idzie.

Tak czy tak... kwota VATu do zwrotu jest taka, że na kominek starczy. I to nawet taki superduper. Ewentualnie na mniej superduper, ale za to jeszcze okładziny na schody za to będą  :smile: 
Co prawda przez jakiś czas żyłem w przeświadczeniu, że kwota owa starczy i na superduperkominek i na okładziny schodów i jeszcze zostanie, niestety jednak wczoraj owo przeświadczenie wzięło i spadło na pysk. Konkretnie, wzięło ono i sobie zmalało o jakieś 8 tysięcy zł, w momencie, kiedy jeszcze raz sprawdzając wszystko od początku zobaczyłem, że w jednej pozycji kwotę VAT za dość duże, liczone w tysiącach złotych zakupy wpisałem bez przecinka. I w ten sposób ze stu dwudziestu złotych zrobiło mi się dwanaście tysięcy zł VATu ekstra...
Echhhh, a już z małżonką zdążyliśmy te pieniądze wydać niemalże...

Teraz zostaje tylko tą powieść wyd... TFU! zanieść do US, złożyć, poczekać cierpliwie na wezwanie, stawić się, wyjaśnić nieuniknione przy takim ogromie dokumentacji pomyłki i rozbieżności między tym co mi się wydaje, że można odliczyć, a tym co postanowi w tej sprawie US. Potem jeszcze chwilkę poczekać na kasę i przy odrobinie szczęścia kolejną zimę będziemy już spędzać przy kominku  :smile: 

Jednego jestem ciekaw: czy przejdzie mi odliczenie siatki ogrodzeniowej drobnooczkowej. Normalnie na odliczenie siatki nie ma szans, choćby dlatego, że nie wchodzi ona w bryłę budynku, niemniej u mnie siatka ta jak najbardziej weszła "w bryłę", o czym mówi napisane wprost na fakturze moje oświadczenie, w którym oświadczam, że siatka owa została wykorzystana do wykonania zabezpieczeń przeciw ptakom i gryzoniom połaci dachu (dla zorientowanych w niuansach mojej budowy: tak, dobrze pamiętacie, robiłem te zabezpieczenia z siatki Leduchowskiego, w paru miejscach jednak mam też ogrodzeniówkę z oczkiem 1,5cm, jak tamtej brakło trzeba było sobie jakoś radzić.)

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Eeee to jednak dobrze mieć znajomości w US.. tzn moja ciocia ma :smile:  zaniosła moje wszystkie faktury, Pani z US zaznaczyła każdą pozycję, która nadaje się do zwrotu i tym sposobem w jedno popołudnie zrobiłam VZM.. oczywiście nie są to wszystkie nasze wydatki poniesione na budowę, bo jeszcze nadal wydajemy kasę, ale chciałam się rozliczyć jeszcze w 2011 roku, by na coś tą kasę jeszcze przeznaczyć a potem jeszcze po zakończeniu jeszcze raz się rozliczyć..

Tym sposobem US zasponsorował nam kuchnię (meble) wraz ze sprzętem agd (płyta, piekarnik, mikrofala, zmywarka).

aaa trzeba się liczyć, że US na rozpatrzenie wniosku ma 6 miesięcy.. tzn najpóźniej do 6 miesięcy można otrzymać kasę.. ja otrzymałam po 3 miesiącach, ale to tez z uwagi na znajomości..

Pozdrawiam
K.

----------


## TINEK

to mój US bardziej przyjazny, od złożenia dokumentów, do przelewu kasy na konto równe 2 miesiące, bez jakichkolwiek znajomości
(dodam jeszcze, że zwrot z PITu równe 9 dni, byłem w szoku)

pozdrawiam

----------


## Aasia_

Ha, to ja przebiję wszystkie terminy.
Rozliczyłam się miesiąc temu (PIT). We środę - wieczorem. Zwrot podatku miałam w piątek  :big grin:  
Nawet nie 48 godzin - tylko mniej ...
Można powiedzieć, że idzie nowe - może i Was urząd zaskoczy?

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Przebije Was.. w tamtym roku  pit złożony i na następny dzień kasa na koncie :smile: 

wszystko zależy kiedy się składa, bo jak mają natężenie np końcem kwietnia, to muszą zrobić to co ma krótszy termin czyli pity.. ja składałam VZM 15 grudnia i było już w styczniu rozpatrzone, ale czekało na klepnięcie "góry"

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, idzie nowe, idzie, dobrze, że choć tutaj...




J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze jedno, mniej znane  :smile:  




J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Nie wiem jak w stolycy ale u nas na prowincji takich w okienkach nie mają...

----------


## Pawlo111

To 2 jest całkiem na miejscu

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... nie wypada mi wobec czytającej ten dziennik małżonki opisywać zalety biurewien ze stołecznych U.S.  :wink: , ale byłem w swoim raz (nie, nie po to, zresztą i tak taiego ładnego garnituru nie mam. Po tamto drugie też nie!) i... i powiedzmy, że nie było źle. Miło, kompetentnie, sprawnie, naprawdę coś się zmieniło.

Zreszt, nawet jeśli w twoim US do obsługi petentów są wypchnięte biurewny mówiące basem i z pypciami na nosie... zawsze jeszcze pozostaje Ci opcja druga z reklamy  :rotfl: 

J.

----------


## Aasia_

Jeszcze była trzecia odsłona, moja ulubiona :big grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfbGLxB5b5A

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiosna przyjszła  :big grin: 

Wszystko się zielenić zaczyna, spod ziemi wyłazić, pąków dostawać, zarówno na zewnątrz domu:



(nawiasem mówiąc - te pajęczynki wokół pąków to aby nie jakiś straszny szkodnik?)

Jak i wewnątrz... 



Jak widać, naszej więźbie po dwóch latach od ścięcia przypomniało się, że wiosna idzie, znaczy czas do życia  wracać, igły nowe wypuszczać, szyszki zawiązywać, rosnąć, rosnąć... Ech, byleby tylko jej w gałęzie to poszło, te się zawsze jakoś zagospodaruje, np. w sypialni będzie gdzie ciuchy odwieszać. Bo jak w górę pójdzie, to tragedia  :sad:  Ma ktoś pomysł, jak czubek ściąć, żeby toto w górę nie rosło? 

(na wszelki wypadek dodam: tak, wiem, że to tylko żywica)

Za tydzień mam nadzieję, że już da się pokazać wyłażące akurat spod ziemi różności, które na jesieni małżonka przed domem sadziła, wtykając w nią zupełnie dobre i apetycznie wyglądające cebulki.


A w domu... łazienka. Ta druga. Idzie powoli, jeśli wytrzymam psychicznie i fizycznie i dam radę utrzymać to strrraszliwie niesamowite tempo prac, to jakoś tak na zimę być może da się już z niej skorzystać. No najdalej do końca roku...

Ścianę jedną zapłytkowałem a i to nie całkiem:



W samym skosie jeszcze nieskończone, bo u zbiegu sufitu z półką trzeba było coś wkleić do zamknięcia ostrza tego zbiegu, żeby tam takiej nory nie robić. Kawałek znalezionego na ulicy "suporka" okazał się po delikatnym docięciu idealny:



A z drugiej strony - półki. O i tu jest prawdziwa zgroza, czasochłonne jest toto straszliwie i wcale się nie dziwię glazurnikom, że za takie finfidluszki liczą sobie kasę ekstra, albo za metr bieżący krawędzi, albo za metr kwadratowy półki, albo jedno i drugie naraz. 
U siebie - zacząłem od zabudowania rur z zaworami odcinającymi. W ostatnim "roboczym" wpisie pokazywałem zdjęcie, na którym było te rury widać. Zasłoniłem je dociętym kawałkiem GK, umocowanym nowatorską metodą - po prowizorycznym ustawieniu i delikatnym połapaniu wkrętami - powierciłem w płycie ileś otworków i przez nie wpompowałem za płytę (między nią a rury) piankę PU. Po godzinie - okazało się, że pianki było może ciutkę za dużo...



Ale po jej wycięciu nożem, wydłubaniu pazurami i dognieceniu resztek trzonkiem młotka było już całkiem znośnie:



Same półki zaś - tu jednak zdecydowałem się robić bez listew narożnikowych, ze szlifowanymi krawędziami - raz, że po doświadczeniach z docinanym po łuku gresem z salonu, trochę nabrałem więcej wiary w to, że ślifiera z diamentową tarczą może wszystko, zwłaszcza prowadzona tak pewnymi, prawie wcale się nie trzęsącymi dłońmi, jak moje  :big grin: 



Wygląda, jak myślę, ok, cięcie tych skosów na stacjonarnym kombajnie z wodnym chłodzeniem zapewne dałoby czystszą krawędź cięcia, ale kurcze, trochę nie stać mnie na zakup narzędzia za 1k zł, z kolei wypożyczanie przy takiej robocie od weekendu do weekendu też nie ma sensu. Zwłaszcza, że czystość cięcia tych moich krawędzi ciętych maszynką i szlifowanych z ręki chyba nie jest taka najgorsza. I zwłaszcza, że - co zawodowi glazurnicy stale powtarzają, jak im się w czasie pracy jakieś niedoskonałości palcem pokazuje - to się, panie, fugą pokryje i będzie git!  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak krew z nosa...

To chyba najlepiej ilustruje tempo powstawania centralnej łazienki.
W sobotę zaciągnąwszy ścianę nadwannową folią w płynie, oczekując na jej wyschnięcie zająłem się ścianą przeciwną. Tamże na pierwszy ogień poszła umywalka. Rury - oczywiście nie w tym miejscu. Znaczy owszem, były tam, gdzie trzeba, ale nie były centralnie w osi zakupionej umywalki (ogromna krowa ze skrzydłami, całość jest metrowej szerokości), a że syfon ma być widoczny i ma to być zrobione "ładnie" - trzeba było przesuwać. No, ale co to za problem, młotowiertarka, mesel, potem zgrzewarka, flaszka z acetonem, się zrobiło. Potem zatynkowało i nawet jakieś płytki wokół jeszcze przykleiłem:



Łatę po przesuwanych rurach widać, niestety nie zrobiłem zdjęcia samym rurom, jak jeszcze były na wierzchu, a szkoda, bo łącznie z podłączeniem recyrkulacji wyszedł tam dość ciekawy labiryncik  :smile: 

Natomiast na zdjęciu widać w planie ogólnym to, o czym napisze teraz - ano, zrobiwszy to, co w tym miejscu dało się zrobić, chciałem się zabrać dalej za robienie półek. Podocinałem i doszlifowałem sobie płytki, rozrobiłem kolejną porcję kleju i dalej kleić. Przykleiłem płytki czołowe, zaczynam kleić wnękę i... im bardziej kleję, tym gorzej to wygląda. Ni cholery mi się płytki nie schodziły, starania nic nie dawały, prośby tym bardziej, ogólnobudowlane zaklęcia (te na "k..."), zwykle tak skuteczne, tu nie pomagały ani trochę.
Cóż, wreszcie westchnąwszy ciężko i pomodliwszy się jeszcze chwilę do Bogini Wszelkich Budowlańców, zrobiłem to, od czego powinienem w zasadzie zacząć. Znaczy, po zerwaniu świeżo przyklejonych płytek z czoła, przyłożyłem tam kątownik. O i wtedy, to dopiero zacząłem się modlić żarliwie i z zaangażowaniem, wszystko w intencji poddaszowców, którzy ten słupek z półkami wykonywali. I tak jakby odrobinkę im się całość przekosiła:



Cóż, słupka od nowa nie postawię. Trzeba będzie jakoś wymanewrować glazurą. Równanie klejem przy takich wycinankach łowickich chyba nie wchodzi w grę, trzeba będzie chyba ciąć po skosie krawędzie. Żeby było ciekawiej, ta płaszczyzna nie jest po prostu pod kątem ostrym do sąsiedniej, ona jest delikatnie skręcona (im wyżej się kątownik przykłada, tym jest równiej).

Wczoraj za to zapłytkowałem już ścianę nad wanną. Choć w sumie nie wiem po co - sama folia w płynie tak fajnie tam wyglądała. Oryginalnie, ciekawie... 



J.

----------


## Jacekss

hej, a co to za fajna zielona folia w płynie, dawałeś na każdą ścianę i na podłoge też ?
na podłogę kupiłem coś z Mapei-a, 2-składnikowy

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj nie powiem Ci z pamięci, co to za producent, wybrałem sobie coś ze średniej półki cenowej w Leroju - mieli tego całą rodzinę łącznie z firmowymi fartuchami. W domu jak będę, to sprawdzę i dopiszę.
Ona ma czarne wiaderko, nakładana na ścianę jest błękitna, zielenieje w czasie schnięcia.

Dawanie tego na każda ścianę nie ma sensu, folią maluję tylko te ściany, po których bezpośrednio się będzie woda lała, czyli wokół wanny. 

J.

----------


## rafal1983

Jarek a jaki klej do płytek dajesz na ta folię ?? zwykły ??

W sumie nie myślałem o tym żeby robić folią w płynie ściany koło wanny ale w sumie nie jest zły pomysł, tylko czy klej takiej folii będzie się dobrze trzymał

----------


## Jarek.P

W parterowej łazience na ścianę smarowaną folią dałem najzwyklejszy klej i jest "okej", w każdym razie płytka zrywana przy oknie (cośtam nie wyszło, wymieniałem ją) odeszła wraz z fragmentami tej folii.

W tej łazience jednak dodatkowo przeleciałem tą ścianę po zafoliowaniu jeszcze gruntem. Akurat miałem w nadmiarze, nie żałowałem więc. Ta folia tworzy na ścianie strukturę nie gładką, a taką... może określenie "ostrą" będzie przesadzone, ale to jest dość chropowate (nakładałem wałkiem malarskim, uczciwe dwie warstwy), klej się tego ładnie czepia.

J.

----------


## rafal1983

No to czyli powinno trzymać porządnie  :smile: 

dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## Jacekss

> Dawanie tego na każda ścianę nie ma sensu, folią maluję tylko te ściany, po których bezpośrednio się będzie woda lała, czyli wokół wanny. 
> J.


dzięki za info, jakbyś znalazł co to za folia to napisz

----------


## compi

Nie wiem czy w końcu uporałeś się z tymi krzywiznami i czy nie masz już podocinanych płytek, ale może warto skoczyć po najtańszą płytę 6-7mm i obkleić nią ten sułpek? Stracisz maks. centymetr z powierzchni.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jest to jakiś pomysł i gdybym rzecz zauważył od razu, pewnie bym tak zrobił. Teraz... trochę mi szkoda tego, co już tam jest przyklejone. Tak więc chyba jednak spróbuję doszlifować te płytki po skosie. Faktu, że podłoga półek nie ma kąta prostego nikt i tak nie zauważy (prócz może mojej małżonki, która gołym okiem widzi odchyłki już od jednego stopnia kątowego), gorzej, że trochę brzydsze (bo cięte) krawędzie u dołu półek będą. No ale trudno, nie jest to też jakiś straszliwy wizualny kwas.

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin



----------


## Pawlo111

Jarku ociągasz się  :wink: 
Tak zastanawiam się co my będziemy czytać jak kiedyś tam zakończysz budowę? 
Nie macie w planach jeszcze jednego domu w ... ?

----------


## Jarek.P

@Kamila i Marcin - dzięki za życzenia  :smile: 

@Pawlo111 - oj jestem jestem, nie pisałem, bo i nie było o czym za bardzo, wiadomo: święta, "po świętach" - jest to okres na pewno miły, ale jakoś mało budowlany zwykle. Ale spokojna głowa, roboty u nas jeszcze tyle, że pisaniny będzie na dłuuugo...  :wink: 
Drugi dom, powiadasz? Zastanawiam się nad tym od czasu do czasu, absolutnie nie jako nad realną możliwością (budować kolejnego domu nie dałbym rady ani fizycznie ani psychicznie, ani finansowo), ale po prostu, co zrobiłbym (zrobilibyśmy) inaczej, gdyby można było zacząć totalnie od zera, ale z obecną wiedzą i doświadczeniem. I jest to dość ciekawe zagadnienie...

A do realiów wracając - jakiekolwiek prace udało mi się popchnąć dopiero w miniony weekend, rzecz jasna była to dalej centralna łazienka. Tamże dopłytkowałem parę płaszczyzn (zdjęć brak, jakoś nie było jak "ująć") oraz wykonałem podbudowę do oparcia wanny.

Oto i ona, jeszcze w formie surowej, na zdjęciu stelaż nośny, wersja 2.0:



Wersja 1.0 stelaża była pokazywana parę wpisów temu, niestety, jak przyszło co do czego, okazało się, że jest minimalnie za niska (co może nie byłoby problemem, po prostu dołożyłoby się warstwę GK), przede wszystkim jednak nie uwzględnia dość istotnej sprawy, o której w czasie wykonywania wersji pierwotnej po prostu nie pomyślałem: wanna u nas będzie odsunięta od ściany, między nią a ścianą znajdzie się 10cm półka. Z powodów estetycznych półka nie może być równo z górną krawędzią wanny, wanna ma się na niej opierać swoim brzegiem. Zatem, między ścianą a wanną tworzy się rynna. Do tej rynny w czasie kąpieli leje się woda. I co z tą wodą dalej? 

Pisałem już o tym zagadnieniu, jakoś tak z miesiąc temu, były tu wtedy wałkowane różne pomysły, jako ten ostateczny został wybrany dodatkowy odpływ wykonany na wierzchu tej półki. Tylko, żeby odpływ działał, półka musi mieć spadek. I o ten spadek właśnie się rozeszło - naprawde prościej mi było stelaż rozpieprzyć i zrobić od nowa, wymieniając mu nogi na innej długości, niż równać ten spadek płytami GK i klejem. Brrrr!!!!

Jeszcze ciekawostka: tuż przy dolnej krawędzi zdjęcia załapał się odpływ kanalizy (wskazuje go dolny koniec poziomicy opartej o ścianę). Odpływ wygląda sobie z dziury w stropie (rura odpływowa idzie sobie nad sufitem kasetonowym w kotłowni), a razem z odpływem przechodzi przez ową dziurę kawałek peszla. Po cóż ten peszel? Ano, stanowi on fragment "drogi kablowej" służącej do podpięcia oświetlenia półki (widocznej w zabudowie GK skosu) do wyłącznika włączającego oświetlenie łazienki. Droga ta jest dość specyficzna, używając nomenklatury autonawigacjowej możnaby ją określić jako "trasa optymalna". "Trasą szybką" byłoby przeciągnięcie przewodu w zabudowie skosu, najkrótszą drogą po suficie i dalej do wyłącznika, niestety trasa ta jest nierealna z powodu faktu, że należałoby o tym pomyśleć na etapie robienia elektryki, a najpóźniej przed poddaszowcami, niestety w tamtym okresie jakoś pomyślenie o tym nie wyszło, a teraz jest trochę za późno.
Zatem trasa optymalna będzie wiodła: 
- wnęka, 
- pod zabudową ścianki kolankowej (widoczny odkręcony fragment płyty GK) w dół pod wannę, 
- pod wanną do peszla, 
- peszlem przeskakujemy piętro niżej do kotłowni, 
- tamże pod sufitem kasetonowym lecimy do szachtu instalacyjnego 
- szachtem po drabince kablowej z powrotem na poddasze, wprost do wyłącznika oświetlenia łazienki. Proste, prawda?  :wink: 

Stelaż już na gotowo, zagipskartoniony:



Przy okazji - pomny wcześniejszych doświadczeń, teraz już nie skręcałem pchłami płaszczyzn, na które potem idzie płyta, tylko użyłem nitów zrywalnych, dzięki czemu wszystko jest płasko i bezproblemowo.

I już po nałożeniu izolacji przeciwwodnej, zrobiłem to może nie tak ładnie, jak na filmach instruktażowych, ale [mam nadzieję] równie szczelnie:



Tu, nie przedrze się nawet kropelka!!! Słyszy kropelka??? Jedna z drugą??? Nie przedrze się!!!



Płytki na to pójdą już za tydzień. Potem fuga. A następnie... osadzę wannę  :Lol: 

I na koniec jeszcze dwie ciekawostki.
Jedna z tematyki glazurniczej - nie tak dawno temu pisałem tu o narzędziach glazurniczych, tamże napisałem coś takiego, że miałem kiedyś zamiar kupic sobie przecinarkę stolikową do glazury, ale zrezygnowałem z tego po naczytaniu się opinii, że nic poniżej kombajnu za 1000zł nie ma sensu kupować, że te stolikowe za 100-200zł są nic nie warte, że strzępią dokładnie tak samo, jak ręczna przecinarka "z kółkiem". Cóż, na kombajn za 1000zł mnie nie stać, uznałem więc, że nie warto.
Teraz jednak, w obliczu walki z tymi pytkami docinanymi po skosie, stwierdziłem, że a co mi tam, zaryzykuję. Kupię, sprawdzę, przynajmniej będę wiedział. No i kupiłem, Dedrę za całe 120zł i szczerze mówiac, jestem bardziej, niż zadowolony. To może i jest szajs w porównaniu z tym wartym dziesięć razy tyle kombajnem, ale do precyzyjnego cięcia płytek jest naprawdę *O WIELE!!!!* lepszy od ręcznej przecinarki czy prowadzonego z ręki flexa. Ręczna maszynka jest niezastąpiona do szybkiego przecięcia po prostej, bez specjalnej dbałości o krawędź, bo po prostu się bierze, się tnie i już, ale wszystkie cięcia trudne - ta stolikowa jest do nich super! Strzępienie? Szczerze mówiąc nie zauważam, krawędź cięcia jest idealna albo co najwyżej niemal idealna, kwestia jedynie pewnego prowadzenia płytki po prostej i dbania o wodę chłodzącą, żeby nie było za mało.

Oto i ona, bohaterka:



A na blacie - dowód możliwości maszyny: ścięty po długości płytki (36cm!) *ośmiomilimetrowy* pasek. Ten pasek to był odpad i fakt, że odcięty jest w całości jest jedynie ciekawostką, ale załóżmy, że gdzieś takiego paska bym potrzebował. Niech ktoś weźmie i niech spróbuje wyciąć taki pasek metodami tradycyjnymi... 
Druga wielka zaleta tej maszyny to fakt cięcia na mokro - koniec z kłębami unoszącego się spod flexa i lecącego potem na cały (zamieszkały już) dom wrednego pyłu.
Wady póki co mogę wymienić dwie: jedna, to fakt, że ta maszyna jest na wodę i niestety, tą wodą trochę chlapie, przy pracy podłoga wokół maszyny zaraz robi się mokra. Druga, trochę poważniejsza, to narowistość tej maszyny. Płytkę prowadzi się ręcznie (tu zapewne tkwi podstawowa różnica w stosunku do kombajnu za 1kzł - tam płytka jest nieruchoma, po prowadnicach zaś jeździ sam zespół tnący) i nawet mimo prowadnicy (straszny badziew nawiasem mówiąc) łatwo nią zwinklować (wtedy robią się odpryski), dodatkowo, zwłaszcza przy cięciu pod kątem (mówię o kącie względem płaszczyzny, przy płytkach schodzących się do narożnika) bardzo łatwo oberwać sam rożek ciętej płytki, przy końcu cięcia trzeba bardzo uważać, dlatego też do samych półek jeszcze się nie zabieram, wolę najpierw poćwiczyć, wprawy nabrać.

Druga ciekawostka ma charakter mniej budowlany, a bardziej rodzinny - nasz młodszy bąbel i jego Wielkie Odkrycie z wczoraj: strych! i schody na strych! Zdjęcie może i wygląda na pozowane, ale uwierzcie, nie było. Dzieciak ujrzawszy te schody w stanie opuszczonym rzucił się na nie z dzikim okrzykiem radości, odciągany od nich darł się wniebogłosy, a potem leciał do nich, jak się go tylko choć na moment z oczu straciło. Zdjęcia zrobione za którymśtam kolejnym podejściem:





J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Aż się boję co będzie u nas, mój syn też wszędzie chce wchodzić..

Łazieneczka piękna.. też mamy taką piłę stolikową (tzn teść ma) i muszę przyznać, że bardzo fajnie się na niej kafle tnie.. flexa do ręki nie wezmę, ale na takiej pile kafle cięłam... poza tym fajnie się na niej tnie panele :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Panele??? Znaczy po wymianie tarczy, mam nadzieję? Bo diamentową...pewnie by się dało, ale na sucho by paliło (i tarczy trochę szkoda) a na mokro... panele i mokro to nie jest dobra para.

A flex? Co Ty chcesz od flexa, jeśli tylko ma osłony i wszystko jak trzeba, to bezpieczniej się nim pracuje, jak tym stolikowym wynalazkiem  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

broń boże nie tykam flexa.. jakoś nie umiem się przemóc.. panele na sucho po wymianie tarczy..

Pozdrawiam
K.

----------


## compi

Do paneli to najlepsza jest gilotyna. Wolcraft takie robi.

----------


## BasH

Stolik też pięknie tnie, tyle że trzeba mieć tarczę z drobnym zębem. Pisałem kiedyś w dzienniku, że do tego stolika i cięcia na mokro najlepiej mieć gumowe gatki (tak chlapie)  :smile: 

ps. Jaką folię w płynie polecacie? Przeznaczenie - ściany i styk półki w prysznicu (wstawiane drzwi prysznicowe).

----------


## compi

Niech Wam nie przyjdzie do głowy kupić do tych tanich pilarek profesjonalnej tarczy. Ja to kiedyś zrobiłem i droga, cieniutka tarcza blokowała się w materiale. Maszynka była za słaba, a i prowadnica jakoś nie pasowała. Podsumowując, tarcza ma być raczej z tych tanich.

----------


## BasH

Nie no bez przesady - góra 40-50 zł.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Pisałem kiedyś w dzienniku, że do tego stolika i cięcia na mokro najlepiej mieć gumowe gatki (tak chlapie) 
> 
> ps. Jaką folię w płynie polecacie? Przeznaczenie - ściany i styk półki w prysznicu (wstawiane drzwi prysznicowe).


Akurat w Castoramie w weekend się Wyjątek zachwycał pierwszy raz w życiu widzianymi spodenkami "Woderami", byłyby akurat  :wink: 

Folia - a kup, co będzie w "twoim" sklepie z najkorzystniejszą ceną. Na styk ze ścianą, narożniki itp - koniecznie cerata.

J.

----------


## compi

A propo woderów to atlasowski Woder S chyba, jest fajna i tanią izolacją do łazienek.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ups.... kawałek czasu temu obiecałem kol. Jacekss podać markę tej mojej folii, sorki, zapomniało mi się. 
To jest "Extra Folia w Płynie" produkcji JKK Chemia - do kupienia w Leroju. Tej samej firmy kupiłem i ceratę, jedno i drugie jest OK. Ceratę polecał mi sprzedawca jako chętnie kupowaną bo dość solidną, a przy tym elastyczną i przez to łatwą do ułożenia. Tańsza od niej inna cerata podobno była strasznie delikatna i darła się od byle czego.

J.

----------


## Jacekss

hej, dzięki za info, Leroj mam pod nosem więc ok. A tą folie dawałeś odrazu na tynk? czy tynk jeszcze gruntowałeś .. btw chyba sensu nie ma jeśli to płynna folia
a co to za cerata? - już doczytałem to taka ekstra folia na narożniki, łączniki, np przy wyprowadzeniach rurek itp

----------


## rewo66

> Jarku ociągasz się 
> Tak zastanawiam się co my będziemy czytać jak kiedyś tam zakończysz budowę? 
> Nie macie w planach jeszcze jednego domu w ... ?


Święte słowa. Jedna z lepszych powieści budowlanych jakie czytałem i nadal czytam.  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

@rewo66 - dzięki  :smile: 

A co do ceraty - dla pełnej jasności fotka:



Fotka wprost ze strony sklepu "icmarket", jakby kto pytał. Nie jest to ta cerata, którą ja dałem, ale wygląda identycznie.

J.

----------


## Jacekss

no patrz, mam nawet kilka sztuk tego na stanie z Casto  :smile:  kiedyś kupione na zapas...

----------


## Inż.

Cześć J.
Dawałeś grunt pod folię w płynie?
Bo teraz jakoś zrobię przymiarkę do płytek...

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie dawałem, bo szczerze mówiąc nawet nie wiedziałem używając jej, że niektórzy producenci zalecają. Ale i nie jest to moim zdaniem jakieś super niezbędne, folia  jest na tyle gęsta, że wchłaniana nie jest, jedyne, co grunt by mógł poprawić, to jej przyczepność, a ta moim zdaniem jest wystarczająca, więc nie wiem, czy ten zalecany grunt to nie jest po prostu dupochron producentów.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kuchnia. Czas wrócić do kuchni. Póki co, niestety, ma ona cały czas formę opisywaną jeszcze bodajże w grudniu, znaczy tylko dolny ciąg szafek i to w formie samych korpusów, zaledwie przykrytych blatem. Stan ten ma może i swoje dobre strony, szczególnie podoba się naszej młodszej dziecinie, która dzięki temu może bobrować w kuchennych utensyliach skolko ugodno (i tu przydałoby się zdjęcie rozczochranego dwulatka, który z durszlakiem założonym na głowę przychodzi do wylegującego się na kanapie taty z butlą oliwy w objęciach, spytać: "cio-to?", niestety nie mam, w takich chwilach myśli się raczej o całym mnóstwie innych rzeczy, nie o robieniu zdjęć), jednak na dłuższą metę jest to trochę męczące. Stąd temat dzisiejszego odcinka, przez jakiś czas zapewne będzie na tapecie wymiennie z łazienką  :smile: 

Zanim do samej kuchni przejdę jednak, na chwilę jeszcze wróćmy do wpisu z ostatniego weekendu, a konkretnie do przecinarki do płytek. Skoro już w domu jest i skoro przy płytkach się tak znakomicie sprawdza, czemu nie pójść dalej i wzorem Kamilii Marcina czy Basha nie zafundować jej małego apgrejdu  :smile: 

Teoretycznie sprawa bezproblemowa, stolik jest, napęd jest, klin jest, tylko tarcza inna potrzebna, w końcu niemal identyczne urządzenia są sprzedawane z tarczą zębatą jako pilarki do drewna, znaczy da się. Kupiłem tarczę, średnica się zgadza, zębów sporo (najdrobniejsze, co mieli kupiłem), uznałem, że to tylko kwestia przekręcenia tarczy. Kuwetę z chłodzeniem wywaliłem (swoją drogą... niech chińczyków, co wymyślili tą moją przecinarkę, ichnie gołębie osrają za tą konstrukcję!!! Tej kuwety w stanie pełnym wody po prostu nie da się wyjąć inaczej, niż wylewając całą zawartość na podłogę, plastikowa osłona tarczy jest tak położona, że wysuwanie kuwety wymaga przechylenia jej o przynajmniej 45 stopni. Grrrr!!!!!
Osłonę najchętniej bym zdemontował w cholerę (jest pod stolikiem, więc nie jest specjalnie potrzebna jeśli chodzi o bezpieczeństwo), boję się jednak, że w roli przecinarki do glazury będzie bez tej osłony straszliwie chlapać. Nic, przetestuje się (chyba, że ktoś doświadczony się własnymi wrażeniami podzieli. Może tej osłony nie demontować, a skrócić od dołu?...).
Ale wróćmy do tematu: kuweta won, woda won, tarcza diamentowa won, opakowanie tarczy zębatej won. Zakładam nową tarczę na oś i.... ZONK. Nie pasuje...  :sad: 
Skurczybyki, narzędziowe cwaniaki zabezpieczyli się przed podobną kombinatoryką dając inną średnicę osi tarczy - ścierna diamentowa (i jak podejrzewam, inne też) mają dziurę średnicy 22mm, a zębata do drewna ma dziurę 20mm  :bash: 
Ale nie będzie chińczyk pluł mi w twarz i zmuszał mnie do zakupu kolejnego narzędzia, o nieeee.... Dremel w łapę, w dremela ściernica walcowa, 10 minutek i już tarcza miała dziurę 22mm jak się patrzy  :Lol: 

Przecinarka w roli pilarki do drewna:



I stolarnia. Z konieczności, z racji faktu, że warsztat jest zawalony pudłami, pudełkami, workami i stosami bezładnymi po sufit, a do kuchni z takimi robotami własna małżonka mnie nie chce już wpuszczać, stolarnia została urządzona w holu, na tarasowym stole, póki co stacjonującym nie na tarasie, a właśnie w holu:



W tle nasze piękne schody, na razie jeszcze bez czerwonego dywanu...
Na pierwszym planie - Tajemnicza Czarna (zwykle) Ręka, cichcem bobrująca w zapasie konfirmatów, zaślepek do konfirmatów, eurowkrętów i tym podobnych. Dalej - niedawno kupiona zabaweczka, którą jestem tak zachwycony, że aż dziw, że jej jeszcze ze sobą do spania nie zabieram, wypisz wymaluj, jak Wyjątek swoje samochodziki  :wink:  Obok zaś... nic. Zupełnie nic. A ja naprawdę nie jestem alkoholikiem, a pewien browar bynajmniej za reklamę mi nie płaci. To tak jakoś samo wychodzi...

I ostatnie zdjęcie - zapasy produkcyjne, prosto ze stolarni:



 Zapasy mają posłużyć do wykonania kompletu szuflad (skrzynki - płyta biała 16mm, na to pójdą fronty, a na bokach - prowadnice kulkowe pełny wysuw, miękki domyk montowany osobno). Jedna, gotowa już szuflada widoczna po lewej. 
Górny ciąg szafek jest w końcowej fazie projektowania (znaczy projekt już jest, rozpisałem go na formatki i jeszcze muszę tylko sprawdzić, czy wszystko się zgadza, zanim dam to do stolarni do wycięcia formatek).

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

podobają mi się te lampki na schodach, ale takie gotowe ledowe na allegro około 40zł a w sklepie nawet 60zł najmniejsza.. a potrzebowałabym chyba z 8-10szt więc sporo by wyszło..

PS czekam w dalszym ciągu na zdjęcia gotowej kuchni

----------


## Jarek.P

Poszukaj sobie z rok do tyłu, opisywałem skąd się wzięły te moje - sztuka wychodziła może z 15-20zł  :smile: 

Zdjęcia gotowej kuchni?  :big grin:  No kiedyś będą...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

O tu jest początek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4857311

Jedna tylko uwaga: ja w tekście tam opisuję te "oczka" jako gipskartonowe - to niezupełnie prawda, te nasze to są oczka meblowe. Różnica niby niewielka, ale jest.


A 18 sierpnia opisywałem produkcję własnych "żarówek" LED, ale ten etap można pominąć i użyć tanich gotowców - na allegro po bodajże 10PLN można kupić.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I szuflady zrobione!
Zamontowane na docelowo, jeszcze bez frontów może nie wyglądają zbyt okazale, ale za to już służą zgodnie z przeznaczeniem:



Jak widać „pełny wysuw” faktycznie jest pełny. Osobno dokupione amortyzatorki do miękkiego domyku natomiast okazały się zbędne, bowiem te prowadnice mają na końcach takie gumowe ni to odboje, ni to chwytacze, które dość dobrze tłumią końcową fazę domykania. 

Te głębokie skrzynki strasznie się spodobały naszemu młodszemu łobuzowi, który jakąś kocią naturę chyba przejawia, bowiem każde dowolne pudło czy pudełko, do którego da się choć nogi wcisnąć, stanowi dla niego osobiste wyzwanie nie do odparcia, tak więc szufladom rzecz jasna również nie mógł odpuścić.



A łazienka... jak to łazienka. Robi się. Z mozołem.

I teraz dygresja będzie, głównie dla czytających ten dziennik panów (zwłaszcza żonatych), panie (zwłaszcza mężate) – nie czytać!

Ano – jak każdy małżonek dobrze wie – żony należy słuchać. Cierpliwie wysłuchać wszystkiego, co żona ma do powiedzenia, od samego początku, spokojnie przeczekać wstęp, wprowadzenie do tematu, temat zasadniczy, temat bardziej zasadniczy i wnioski końcowe. Absolutnie nie wyłączamy się w połowie, nie potakujemy automatycznie i nie zaczynamy w trakcie potakiwania myśleć o czyms innym. Prawda, że wszyscy mężowie tak poostępują? Prawda? A jedynie nieliczni postępują wbrew? Niedobrzy jacyś? I to się potem na nich mści. Niestety...

Była sobie wnęka, wg założeń pod skosem a nad wanną. W wersji surowej zrobiona przez poddaszowców w oparach ogólnego kurwienia i narzekania, bo pierwotne tłumaczenia zignorowali, zrobili po swojemu, musieli robić jeszcze raz a i tak wyszło im niezupełnie tak, jak miało być. Mniejsza jednak. Oto wnęka w stanie pierwotnym:



I teraz własnie się zaczyna najlepsze. Żona powtarzając, jak ona tą łazienkę widzi, cały czas mówiła o łuku. Opisywała ten łuk wielokrotnie, najpierw poddaszowcom, którzy jednak łuku nie zrobili, potem mi, bowiem ja się zadeklarowałem, że ten łuk zrobię. Słysząc hasło „łuk”, widziałem oczyma duszy... no łuk, właśnie. Normalny, łukowy. Taki od lewej do prawej:



W sobotę zacząłem ten łuk rzeźbić w naturze. Pierwotna koncepcja, zgodna z teoretycznymi zasadami wykonywania łuku z GK, znaczy użyć kawałka płyty do gięcia, poległa w gruzach w momencie, kiedy się okazało, że płyta „do gięcia” kosztuje duuużo, ma wymiary gdzieś ze cztery razy przekraczające możliwości transportowe naszego truchła, wciąż jeszcze mozolnie udającego samochód i niestety nie można kupić tylko kawałka rozmiaru 100x20cm. Wygiąć normalną płytę 12mm? Jakoś mi się to nie widziało. A ponieważ to i tak miał być podkład pod glazurę, nie musiało to być równe, postanowiłem łuk aproksymować docinanymi kawałkami klejonymi po płaskim.
W momencie, gdy aproksymacja była już całkiem zaawansowana, wołam żonę, żeby się pochwalić, jaki elegancki łuk będzie. I nastąpił ZONK – łuk owszem, miał być, ale żona przecież mówiła, że on miał być nie w tej płaszczyźnie, tylko w o wiele prostszej do osiągnięcia, o takiej (rysunek przedstawia przekrój przez tą ścianę, niejako „widok z boku”):



Mi w to graj, taki łuk to nie problem, niestety, to, co ja zacząłem zrobić, żonie się bardzo spodobało, nabrała smaku no i niestety... Było słuchać uważniej, miałbym do zrobienia proste podszpachlowanie sufitu (w który i tak wchodziła skośna płaszczyzna zabudowy poddasza, więc wystarczyło tylko wyrównac narożniki na półokrągło), a tak – mam jazdę po bandzie  :sad: 
Efekty wczorajszego szpachlowania „na grubo”:



To co widać, to stan zgrubny, niemniej mający już właściwe krzywizny, trzeba to jeszcze tylko podrównać. I z tyłu jeszcze trochę grubiej podgipsować. Potem na to idzie mozaika, więc nie powinno byc problemu, ale jak ja dotnę po łuku i z fazą w dodatku te płytki, które będą do łuku dochodziły po ścianie, to nie wiem... Póki co sprawdziłem, że na tej stolikowej przecinarce mozaikę da się ładnie ukosować, ale łuk w płytkach będę musiał już wycinać z ręki. Już się boję...
Jeszcze gwoli inspiracji – tam oczywiście dojdzie jeszcze oświetlenie. Symboliczne raczej, niż użytkowe, myślę o wstawieniu tam trzech lampek LED, o takich mniej więcej:



Wymiar tej oprawki umożliwi jej wstawienia akurat zamiast jednego kwadracika mozaiki. Niestety, nie ma takich oprawek kwadratowych...

I wanienny zakątek łazienki w dalszym planie, juz niemal gotowy na dosunięcie wanny:



A w głębi tego zdjęcia – przygotowania do wykonania wspominanego wcześniej odpływu wody z tej półki, oto, co wykombinowałem:



Ta płytka jeszcze nie jest wklejona, tak sobie tylko leży. Otwór w niej jest po standardowym wykrojniku, mozolnie doszlifowany dremelem na równo do kółka wyrysowanego pisakiem, żadnych odprysków ani nierówności, ślad kółka trzeba będzie tylko zmyć spirytusem. Od spodu zaś wejdzie w ten otwór konstrukcja stojąca obok – niklowana kształtka wodociągowa, pasująca do niej plastikowa (i równiez niklowana) nakładka ozdobna otworu przelewowego umywalki, całość będzie tak ustawiona, żeby ta nakładka była odrobinkę poniżej płaszczyzny płytki, będzie ją można wyciągnąć z kształtki palcem, choćby celem wyczyszczenia sitka (a choćby takiego ze starego perlatora od kranu), które tam założę celem ochrony odpływu przed zapchaniem. Kształtka będzie do płytki przysilikonowana silikonem w kolorze fugi, a pod płytką jeszcze opierdzielona na grubo folią w płynie, zastanawiam się, czy jeszcze tego nie doszczelnić wokół (pod płytką) jakimś trwale elastycznym szczeliwem. Ta konstrukcja nośna z kawałka CD-ka będzie mocowana od spodu zabudowy.
A po drugiej stronie wynalazku – króciec do szlaucha: 



Drugi koniec szlaucha wepnę po prostu do rury przelewowej od wanny, więc syfon wannowy zasyfonuje także i ten mój odpływ. Jak już to poskładam, muszę jeszcze tylko wykonać jakoś (przed montażem wanny) test wydajności spływu, bo mam pewne obawy, czy szlauch 12mm nie będzie zbyt cienki, czy zapewni swobodny odpływ wody i czy nie dać tam czegoś grubszego. Tam niby przepływy mają być nieduże, to ma odprowadzić wodę chlapiącą przy kąpieli na ścianę, ale tej wody przy sprzyjających okolicznościach może trochę być jednak...

I na koniec – ściana przeciwległa:





Zakup przecinarki pozwolił pchnąć do przodu kwestię półek – jednak z nią takie wycinanki robi się o wieeele przyjemniej:



Jeszcze parę weekendów...

J.

PS: a i zapomniałbym – Dudek nam się na włości sprowadził  :smile:  Usiłowałem mu zrobić zdjęcie, niestety strasznie płochliwy, nie dało się.

----------


## Pawlo111

Pamiętasz może nazwę specyfiku do parapetów i ościeżnic? Lakier czy Lakierobejca? Jaki kolor?

----------


## Jarek.P

Lakierobejca BONDEX, kolor: teak półmat.

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Dzięki Jarku.

----------


## Jarek.P

Uuuufff, taki długi weekend ma zwykle to do siebie, że jest... no długi jest. I na duuużo rzeczy jest czas wtedy. Choćby na kontemplowanie zalet mieszkania na swoim, było nie było, w lesie  :smile: 



Siedząc potem i konsumując produkty z widocznego w tle supergrilla, dumałem głośno, jak to w podobnych okolicznościach przyrody na starym mieszkaniu mogliśmy co najwyżej ledwie zipać przy otwartych oknach, na balkon nawet nie można było wyjść, bo nasz balkon na zachód wychodził i po południu w upał było tam nie do wytrzymania.

Był też i czas na pateryjotyzm:



Właśnie tak: pateryjotyzm. Nie mylić z patriotyzmem, który kiedyś był wielkim słowem, a obecnie stanowi raczej coś w rodzaju ścierki do wycierania gęby przez polityczną (i nie tylko) hołotę. Ja wycierać sobie nie mam zamiaru, więc w ten sposób pozwolę sobie się zdystansować...

Ale wróćmy do rzeczy. Oczywiście, jednej rzeczy. Biorąc pod uwagę ostatnie wpisy w dzienniku, możnaby rzecz: wszechrzeczy  :smile: 

Strzał z grubej rury na dzieńdobry:

*Tadaaaaaammmmm !!!!!*



Oto i ona: nasza, ciutkę przerośnięta mydelniczka z podświetleniem!  :big grin: 

I jest dokładnie taka, jak miała być: łuk na stropie i łuk na plecach! Uuuuufffff!!!
I nie, nie chcę wiedzieć, ile by za takie coś policzył glazurnik-profesjonalista... Mi ta cholera zajęła (gdyby tak zsumować czas przy niej spędzony) z dobre dwa dni robocze. Przy czym większość jednego - na docinanie tych CHOLERNYCH!!!!! płytek po łuku. Średni czas wycinania jednej: około godziny, przy stratach rzędu 300% przy pierwszej, dwie kolejne były już bez strat.
Płytki były cięte z ręki...

Z sufitu wystają przewody do LEDów, tych jeszcze nie ma kupionych, wstawi się, jak będą. U dołu zaś widać gotowy już odpływ, o którym tyle tu niedawno pisałem. Zrobiłem go jednak inaczej, niż pisałem ostatnio, ponieważ podszedłem do problemu po inżyniersku i zrobiłem sobie w domu laborkę  :wink:  Worek od śmieci, lejek, dzbanek z miarką i woda - to wszystko, co było potrzebne do zmierzenia oporów przepływu wynalazku. Ostatnio opisywany, wyposażony w dwa metry szlaucha dawał przy swobodnym spływie przepływność około 6l/minutę - trochę mało. Tak więc króciec do szlaucha został wywalony, zamiast niego poszła tam złączka do PP 25mm i dalej już uczciwą grubą rurą, dającą w testach ponad 11l/min. a więc niemal dwa razy tyle:



Zdjęcie przedstawia wynalazek już zainstalowany pod półką, widoczne kombinacje alpejskie: obejma, wbity nad nią klin glazurniczy i wreszcie drut opasujący całość i ściągany do wwierconego w podłogę haka niewidoczną na zdjęciu śrubą rzymską, służyły do odpowiedniego ustawienia wynalazku (potrzebna była dokładność do ułamka milimetra, żeby poziom wierzchu z poziomem płytek zrównać) przed zalaniem szczeliny epidianem.

Druga strona jeszcze przed zalaniem epidianem i przed fugowaniem:



A druga, druga strona, znaczy, drugi koniec (bo pierwszy koniec to ten od opisywanej pierwszej i drugiej strony, w przeciwieństwie od pierwszej i drugiej strony drugiego końca... rozumiecie, prawda?) - jeszcze jej nie ma, będzie już lada moment i jak opisywałem, będzie wpięta do rury przelewowej od wanny. 

Kontynuując tematy hydrauliczne: ponieważ do montażu wanny potrzebna mi była woda (wannę akrylową ustawia się w stanie obciążonym, najprostsze obciążenie, to po prostu ją napełnić), założyłem już baterię. I tu przeżyłem mały szok, na szczęście pozytywny. Bateria naszego krajowego potentata bateryjnego, KFA znaczy. Nie pierwsza, jaką instalowałem, tym bardziej więc byłem zszokowany, jak zobaczyłem, jakie dorzucili do niej mimośrody. Standardem dotychczas były takie normalne i do tego mniej lub bardziej badziewne kapturki tłoczone z blachy. I tego się też spodziewałem. Martwiąc się troszkę, że ta nasza wanna o 5cm odsunięta od ściany i czy bateria nie będzie za blisko krawędzi wanny lała.
A tu, proszę, jaka niespodzianka:



To są właśnie mimośrody  :smile:  Solidne krowy z wbudowanym filtrem, niklowanym przodem i kapturkami nie z wytłoków, a z porządnego ciśnieniowego odlewu, całość odsuwająca baterię od ściany o dobrych kilka centymetrów. 

Gotowa już bateria, wraz z pierwszym sikiem  :smile: 



I wanna w całej, nieobudowanej jeszcze od frontu okazałości:



Na ścianie po prawo widać koniec opisywanej rury odpływowej z półki.
Przednią zabudowę będę murował z siporexu już przy następnym podejściu. Póki co podmurowałem pod wanną z cegieł dodatkowe podpory, na których wanna stanie. Tu bowiem również przeżyłem zaskoczenie, ale tym razem niemiłe. Producent wanny również krajowy (Koło) dotychczas robił do wanien porządne nogi mocowane wprost do dechy, stanowiącej spód wanny. Przykręcało się toto wprost przez profil do wspomnianej dechy i siły nie było, żeby to ruszyć. Tu... decha była, profil był, ale do kompletu dorzucili obejmy z blaszki. Takiej ciut grubszej, jak z puszki od szprotek. Albo paprykarza szczecińskiego (TFUUUUUU!!!!). Profil toto niby trzymało, ale pierwsza próba wejścia do wanny (chciałem sprawdzić, czy tak jak stoi, nie będę się już przy kąpieli w skos sufitu łbem walił) zakończyła się obaleniem całej konstrukcji, bowiem blaszki z paprykarza szczecińskiego (TFUUUU!!!!!) się wzięły i się wygły.
Niby fakt, prawidłowo zamontowana wanna nie będzie się bujać na boki, nóżki będą pracować tylko na nacisk i ta blaszka niby wystarczy. Niby... Dla siebie robię, stwierdziłem więc, że na niby to ja nie będę liczył, od nibów wolę uczciwe kilka cegieł i wiadro zaprawy...



Widoczna stopa z cegieł (z drugiego końca wanny jest druga taka) stanowi trzon podpory, na to pójdzie jeszcze przyklejona na jakieś mazidło przekładka ze sklejki - wanna opierając się wprost na cegle mogłaby trzeszczeć.
Na zdjęciu widać też przewód oświetlenia wnęki - pisałem o nim w poprzednim wpisie. Tu już sobie niknie wraz z kanalizą w stropie, z drugiej strony stropu zaś...



Oto, jak w pięć minut, bez kucia, brudzenia i rujnowania przeciągnąć kabel przez pół zamieszkałego już domu, czyli: sufit kasetonowy w kotłowni rzondzi!  :big grin: 

Druga strona łazienki - w zasadzie na ukończeniu, została jeszcze tylko góra półek:



A tamże wentylacja. Wentylacja dość specyficzna: ponieważ łazienka jest na poddaszu i rura komina wentylacyjnego krótka, do tej łazienki prowadzą dwie. A na dole - mają normalną komorę wentylacyjną  :smile:  Na zdjęciu - po zdemontowaniu zakrywającej ją płyty GK, w trakcie ostatecznej kontroli przed zabudowaniem na... może nie na wieki, bo pewnie prędzej czy później jakiś grubszy remont w końcu się trafi, ale na dłuuugie lata - na pewno (mam nadzieję).




I ta sama komora, w trakcie kontroli, czy kanały wentylacyjne drożne, bez ptasich gniazd czy niespodzianek zostawionych przez dowcipnych murarzy/dekarzy/innych:



(i proszę wybaczyć mój mocno zapomniany od szkolnych lat rosyjski, jeśli tam jakieś skandaliczne byki są)

Na koniec jeszcze o fugach kilka słów napiszę. Wszystko to, co nad i wokół wanny już jest zafugowane, są tam w sumie trzy rodzaje fug: narożniki wewnętrzne - fuga silikonowa, wiadomo. Ściany "normalne" - fuga też normalna, i też wiadomo. Ale wszystko to, co narażone na kontakt z wodą, a więc cała wokółwannowa półka, dół i początek pleców wnęki "mydelniczki" oraz ściana nad wanną - wszędzie tam jest fuga epoksydowa. I o niej właśnie chciałem. Bo szczerze mówiąc, trochę się jej bałem. Nawet nie dlatego, że nigdy jeszcze nią nie robiłem, bałem się głównie z powodu jej... nieodwracalności, powiedzmy. I teraz właśnie, po fakcie, na użytek innych glazurników amatorów chciałem napisać, że bać się nie ma czego. Fuga jest re-we-la-cyj-na!!!! i gdyby nie jej cena, chyba całą łazienkę bym nią zrobił. Fakt, jest dość gęsta i przez to ciężej (o wiele) się ją nanosi, normalną (używaną do klasycznej fugi) gumową pacą nie dawałem rady, musiałem ją nakładać metalową szpachelką, gumą jedynie ściągając nadmiar, ale zacieranie potem to po prostu bajka! Nie ma żadnego, tak wkurzającego przy fudze klasycznej mazania, fuga się pięknie modeluje i jeszcze piękniej zaciąga, dosłownie w dwóch ruchach mokrej gąbki (regularnie płukanej) ma się czystą ścianę. 
I tu kolejna uwaga dla innych amatorów: tą fugę TRZEBA ścierać do czysta. O ile przy klasycznej nie ma problemu z zostawieniem na ścianie lekkiej "siwizny", jeśli tylko jest wypłukana wodą, to się ją potem ściera szmatą choćby na sucho, tak przy tej epoksydowej, zostawioną gdzieś niedotartą smugę dodrapałem dopiero przy użyciu ostrej gąbki do szorowania garów wspomaganej mleczkiem typu "Cif".

I tyle, bo wpis wyszedł... no akurat taki, jak na długi weekend wypada  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej (naprawdę!) chwili, specjalnie z okazji największej pełni w roku:



J. (drzewo na zdjęciu tak nawiasem mówiąc jest drzewem sąsiada, ale jakoś mi bardziej podpasowało. Księżyc natomiast już jak najbardziej na naszym niebie wisiał  :wink:  )

----------


## compi

Jarku, idzie Ci to pięknie. Widać że dla mądrych ludzi nie ma prac trudnych. Epoksydy fuguje się pacami gumowymi, ale takimi z zakończeniem ostrym trapezowym i z twardej gumy(zazwyczaj są bardzo kolorowe), a gąbka do takiej fugi to raczej druciak z włókna niż zwykła. Gratuluję wytrwałości.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki, compi  :smile:  
Wytrwałość - cóż, dla siebie robię. Gdyby to była zarobkowa fucha, musiałbym chyba mieć baaardzo silną motywację (czytaj: baaardzo dużo brać za taką robotę), żeby tak się pierniczyć. Zresztą nie wiem, może się nie znam i jako amator demonizuję, być może profesjonalista takie finfidluszki macha bez mrugnięcia okiem i za normalną cenę "półek" (bo że dużo szybciej, to nie wątpię), ja profesjonalista nie jestem i gdyby, dajmy na to, ktoś teraz na priv przysłał mi zapytanie, że on też taką łazienkę chce i ile bym chciał za jej wykonanie u niego, to zapewne pierwsza moja myśl byłaby raczej w stronę odpowiednio dużej, zaporowej kwoty, żeby się człowiek raczej odczepił.

Paca do fugowania - już wygóglałem, o jaką chodzi, wygląda ciekawie, może sobie kupię. Ale gąbka - używałem zwykłej gąbki sprzedawanej jako "gąbka samochodowa superchłonna" i pracowało mi się nią bardzo dobrze, fajnie profilowała fugę, zbierała też ok. Druciak z włókna świeżą fugę chybaby strasznie kaleczył?

J.

----------


## compi

Bo mało miałeś do fugowania i pieściłeś się z tym detalem. Normalnie fuguje się większy obszar, ale oczywiście bez przesady bo ryzyko spore i szorstkim zmywakiem zmywa się pierwszą warstwę, a później, jak Ty, dopieszcza gładką gąbką, zbierając resztę. Wielu ludzi ma awersję do epoksydów bo się potknęli z proporcjami(teraz są już opakowania pozwalające dozować część zawartości), z czasem zmywania, z niedokładnością przy czyszczeniu. Tobie wyszło super więc tym większy moim zdaniem szacunek. A co do cen takich detali jak łuki to zazwyczaj kwestia umowna, ale cena nie może być niska choćby ze względu na czas operacyjny takiej akcji. O finansowym szanowaniu swoich umiejętności i sprzętu nie wspomnę. Brzydko powiem, że potrafiąc szpachlować, malować, kłaść płytki i g-k to już z "głodu nie zdechniesz" : ), cytując stare budowlane porzekadło.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z proporcjami faktycznie jest trochę zabawy (na moim Mapeiu żadnych miarek nie było), ale i nie był to problem, fugę nożem w wiaderku podzieliłem na cztery ćwiartki i potem po prostu tymże nożem wyciągałem po ćwiartce do miski, ona jest na tyle gęsta, że nie ma problemu z wyjęciem takiej ćwiartki. 
A utwardzacz - prześwietliłem flaszkę latarką, zaznaczyłem, dokąd sięga zawartość, a potem po prostu od linijki naniosłem orientacyjną skalę  :smile: 
Jeśli ktoś jest taki chojrak, że z nieprzezroczystej flaszki leje "na oko", to niech potem nie płacze, że mu "nie wyszło", tylko że spieprzył, po prostu...  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili, z cyklu "dzieci wychowywane na budowie":

Nasz młodszy urwipołeć (lat niecałe dwa) został w trakcie kolacji przyłapany na tym, jak jeździł sobie w najlepsze po kanapce zabawkową koparkospycharką i jej lemieszem zgarniał z chleba pokrywający go serek  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  przepraszam.. nie mogłam się powstrzymać od śmiechu..

----------


## ania i sylwek

Witam 
czytam Twojego bloga od jakiego czasu ... przebrnęłam prawie przez wszystko....super się czyta   :smile:  
ad. budowy to gratuluję wytrwałości...zwłaszcza gdy ma się dzieci i pracuje ....wielki szacun  :smile: 
ale ja nie w tym celu ...żeby tylko wychwalać  :wink:  ..tylko z konkretnym pytaniem 
a mianowicie ....czy fuga epoksydowa w połączeniu na ścianie ze zwykłą  ..czy nie widać różnicy  z odcieniu  strukturze ...?
bo nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałam ale łączyłeś na jednej ścianie dwie fugi...tak..?

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 

A co do fug - w zasadzie nie ma żadnej różnicy między fugą epoxydową i klasyczną. Na świeżo jest minimalnie inny... nawet nie odcień, powiedzmy, że minimalnie inaczej odbijają światło, po wyschnięciu jednak się to zlewa. 

Natomiast rozczarowała mnie pod tym względem mapeiowa fuga silikonowa. W parterowej łazience używałem sopro i tam fuga zwykła i silikonowa nie różnią się niczym, trzeba się mocno przyjrzeć, żeby zauważyć różnicę w ziarnistości (silikonowa jest gładka, cementowa jak to cementowa ma bardzo drobne ale jednak dostrzegalne ziarno). Tu użyłem Mapeia i ta silikonowa mimo takiego samego numerka jest minimalnie jaśniejsza. Różnica jest bardzo niewielka, z całą pewnościa nie aż taka, żeby z tego sprawę robić, niemniej jest.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kolejna mała uwaga na marginesie: dopiero co się chwaliłem grillowo - tarasową sielanką. Bo było tak faaajnie i tak przyjemnie... 

Było.

Już nie jest. Komary mutanty się pobudziły. Tak, dokładnie te same, które opisywałem w zeszłym roku. A przynajmniej takie same, z podobnymi zdolnościami bojowymi. Komary, przeciwko którym żaden Off czy Autan nie skutkuje, a po bliskich spotkaniach z komarową dzidą (bo żadna "kłujka" to już nie jest) nie Fenistil, a raczej zastrzyk przeciwtężcowy jest niezbędny. A i szczepienie p/ko wściekliźnie też warto rozpatrzeć.

Wczoraj wieczorem malowałem dzieciom drewnianą piaskownicę impregnatem. Malowałem, jednocześnie opędzając się pędzlem, co jakiś czas zgarniając nażartą gromadę z pleców metodą ocierania się o płot (musiałem w końcu zrobić miejsce dla kolejnej gromady bzyczącej niecierpliwie w kolejce). W planach miałem jeszcze sadzenie nowozakupionych drzewek, ale zrezygnowałem, ewakuując się pośpiesznie do domu (porzucając na placu boju narzędzia zresztą), bo bydlaki zaczęły przebzykiwać o wciągnięciu mnie  w całości w jakąś gęstwinę...

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Łoooo matko.. podejrzewam, że nas też to czeka.. u nas jeszcze jedna zaraz jest.. końskie muchy.. o nas się nie martwię tylko o dzieci.. w tamtym roku jak mnie dziabła nad kostką to miałam tak rozpaloną nogę i spuchniętą, że już myślałam, że będą ją ucinać.. nie mam pojęcia co zastosować by to dziadostwo nie latało obok tarasu

----------


## netbet

Jarek - przecież ty masz do m w lesie, no to komary masz w gratisie od natury...
pocieszę cię: ja mam w granicy rów melioracyjny... nie wiem co gorsze: rów czy las  :Mad: 

podobno jaranie fajorów je odstrasza - przerobiłem: bujda.
z roku na rok france są coraz większe i zacieklejsze.... co będzie za 20 lat?
bedziemy się szpadlami odganiać?

----------


## Jarek.P

> co będzie za 20 lat?
> bedziemy się szpadlami odganiać?


Szpadlem, to Panie Kolego, ja się już oganiałem w zeszłym roku (przy okazji wkopywania jakiegoś zielonego kusztykla). Za 20 lat, to ja bym sie raczej zastanawiał nad czymś ciutke większego kalibru...

BTW, oglądałeś może film "Mgła", nie tak dawno temu był w TV? Ale, nie, nie ten "nasz" o sztucznej brzozie wystrzeliwanej z ziemi i zawierającej kapsuły z helem oraz bombę paliwową, chodzi mi o film wg opowiadania Stephena Kinga (tytuł ten sam). Tam się pojawiły m.in. komary wielkości foksteriera... (od 1:36)




J.

----------


## compi

Przerabiam to co roku, choć w tym, mam już lżej, bo WM działa i okna są pozamykane. Ale nasiadówy podchmórkowe ułatwiały spirale lekkodymiące czymś niestrawnym dla tych bzyczących zołz. Radzi się sadzić jakieś kocimiętki i inne wynalazki. Sprawdziłem jeszcze jeden sposób. Przetrwać pierwsze ukłucia, a potem jest już z górki. Następne już nie swędzą i nie ma śladu. Ale weź to wytłumacz dzieciakowi, kobiecie.... No i te mutanty.... na te nie ma chyba sposobu.

----------


## bajcik

Jarku, czy masz może jakieś złote porady dotyczące techniki zgrzewania rur PP? Na przykład żeby nie wpadkować się w sytuację że zostąło tylko jedno kolanko w samym rogu, a zgrzewarkę można przyłożyć jedynie zza ściany  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

:smile:  hehe, nawet jeśli jesteś z tych, co przed robotą usiądą, pomyślą,narysują sobie, pomyślą, wypiją... no cośtam wypiją, jak to na budowie, kawę na przykład, potem znów pomyślą, a dla pewności jeszcze sobie instalację na sucho rozłożą, to i tak takich sytuacji nie unikniesz, z całą pewnością się zdarzy coś nieprzewidzianego. A ta pewność będzie tym większa im większa instalacja do zrobienia i mniejsze doświadczenie  :smile: 

Jak temu zaradzić? Cóż... myśleć. Nie tylko co z czym, ale własnie przede wszystkim, w jakiej kolejności, żeby się w kozi róg nie zapędzić. 
Z moich doświadczeń... ja starałem się jak największe fragmenty instalacji robić w stanie swobodnym, znaczy wszelkie podejścia, miejsca skomplikowane zgrzewałem trzymając całość w ręku i mogąc tym manewrować dowolnie, a dopiero gotowy labirynt przygrzewałem do wystającej gdzieś ze ściany, czy zza węgła rury "zasilającej". I ten sposób polecam, choć i tak nie gwarantuje on 100% pewności, że w kozi róg się gdzieś nie zapędzisz.

Może to być miejsce po prostu trudne, przykładem takiego miejsca u mnie może być punkt styku rur zasilających obie łazienki poddasza. Mieści się on w szachcie: niespełna półmetrowej szerokości szyb, w którym zbiegają się po trzy rury (osoby komplet od ciepłej i od zimnej): zasilanie z dołu z kotłowni, odgałęzienie przez jedną scianę do jednej łazienki i odgałęzienie przez drugą ścianę do drugiej łazienki. Mam gdzieś w domu zdjęcie tego miejsca, ale z pracy do domu daleko, więc może szybki szkic:



Największym problemem tutaj było to, że musiałem to robić sam, w dwie osoby dałoby się to zrobić o wiele prościej. Szacht wąski, dostęp do niego był od boku przez drzwi przyszłej serwerowni, do rur sięgałem siedząc na jej podporach, a jednocześnie sobą wypełniając całą szerokość szachtu. Zgrzewarka w ręku - nie ma problemu, ale gdzie ją odkładać? Na kolana? Bolesne trochę... Trzeba było grzać 2-3 sekundy dłużej, żeby po odsunięciu zgrzewarki mieć rezerwę czasu na jej przełożenie nad głową i wystawienie poza szacht. No i zgrzewanie trójnika z poziomymi rurami, zwłaszcza tą lewą - trójnik wypada tuż przy ścianie, trzeba było wszystko naciągać, żeby między wsunąć zgrzewarkę, a ponieważ rur od zewnątrz nie miał kto przytrzymać, trzeba było nastawiać na nich ciężarów, żeby potem można było bezpiecznie wcisnąć na koniec rury zgrzewarkę, a potem kształtkę.

Najważniejsza zasada praktyczna - kup duużo kolanek i duuużo mufek. Duuużo więcej, niż wychodzi z teoretycznego zapotrzebowania. 
Druga rada praktyczna - jak coś spieprzysz, to nie wycinaj złego miejsca przy kształtkach, tnij tak, żeby wraz z kształtką zostawało choć z kilka cm rurki, w innym miejscu może się okazac, że ten wycięty element idealnie pasuje, wystarczy go tylko dogrzać za pomocą mufki. A że potem gdzieniegdzie na rurkach będą mufki w absurdalnych wydawać by się mogło miejscach? No to co?  :wink: 



(zdjęcie przedstawia zawory odcinające głównej łazienki, których orurowanie było robione dwa razy, za drugim razem w większości z wykorzystaniem pociętych fragmentów pierwszego razu. A dlaczego dwa razy? Ano bo mi się nie przemyślała dobrze kolejność rurek i za pierwszym razem zaczęły mi wychodzić skrzyżowania trójpoziomowe z estakadami i jeszcze tunelami dla pieszych i rowerzystów pod. Pisałem o tym...).

J.

----------


## bajcik

Łoł, to chyba oprócz acetonu muszę mieć zapas kawy  :wink:  żeby dobrze przemyśleć kolejność zgrzewania.

Jeszcze pytanko do postu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3806752 a konkretnie do zdjęcia:


Jak wygląda to podłączenie bidetty "niezależnej". 
Widziałem modele zintegrowane z baterią umywalkową - pod spodem wychodzą 3 węże po prostu. Ale to nie ten przypadek.
Niestety nie dogooglowałem się do instrukcji montażu bidetty "samonośnej".

Jak to u ciebie ma wyglądać i po której stronie rurek będzie kibelek?

----------


## Jarek.P

Kibelek oczywiście tam, gdzie pion (idzie do niego kanaliza od umywalki), a wiec po lewo od widocznych na zdjęciu rurek. 

A bidetta niezależna wygląda, jak normalna bateria sztorcowa, tylko, że przystosowana jest do montażu "sztorcem" na pionowej płaszczyźnie. Mocowanie śrubami "od tyłu". Doprowadzenia wody ma po bokach. Pokazywałem ją przy opisie wykończenia parterowej łazienki, tu masz stosowne zdjęcie:



Tu montaż -jak widać, natomiast w tej łazience ze zdjęcia linkowanego przez Ciebie - jakoś do stelaża się coś takiego przykręci.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

...Łazienka Story...

Dwa tygodnie temu pokazywałem podmurowane pod wanną podpórki z cegieł (z powodu braku zaufania do fabrycznych nóżek). Dziś wanna została ostatecznie postawiona w  docelowej pozycji, między jej dno a owe podpórki trafiła warstwa silikonu jako przekładka. Wanna do połowy wypełniona wodą, stoi sobie. 

Biorę do ręki miarkę, sprawdzam po raz ostatni, póki silikon świeży, czy wanna dobrze stoi, czy równolegle do ściany... no i dupa. Krzywo. O centymetr kosi na całej długości. Cóż, trudno, trzeba naciągnąć. Ciągnę, ciągnę... a ona nic! Ciągnę mocniej, poddała się. Naciągnąłem o ten centymetr, puszczam... a ta małpa wraca na pierwotną pozycję! Skląłem ją jak należy i sprawdzam, o co biega, co się okazuje? Ano pręży kanalizacja zrobiona dwa tygodnie temu  :sad: 
Co było robić? Westchnąłem, pokląłem sobie (a korzystając z nieobecności żony z dziećmi mogłem się nie krępować i naprawdę zdrowo się przyłożyć do tej czynności niezbędnej dla prawidłowego wykonania kanalizy) i zrobiłem kanalizę od nowa:



I nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło. Kanaliza "Release 2.0" jest bowiem wyposażona dodatkowo w rewizję. Po co? Ano po to, że gdyby mi (bądź komuśtam w przyszłości) przyszło męczyć się z taką samą jazdą po bezdrożach, jaką miałem z kanalizą w naszym poprzednim mieszkaniu (pisałem o tym, w skrócie: tajemniczy zator, który udało się wypchnąć dopiero napełniając kanalizację wodą pod ciśnieniem, wprost z wodociągu, sprężyna nie pomagała), przynajmniej odpadnie konieczność demontowania syfonu, żeby się do wlotu kanalizy dostać.
Przy okazji na zdjęciu widać podłączenie do rury przelewowej wanny spływu z półki zawannowej.

O i teraz można już było spokojnie zająć się zabudowywaniem wanny od strony zewnętrznej. Zabudowa w stanie surowym - gotowa!



Zostało... dłobiazg:
- doszlifować siporex na równo, żeby był faktycznie po łuku, a nie jedynie od biedy, z łukiem aproksymowanym odcinkami prostymi, kasując przy okazji niedokładności murowania,
- doszpachlować (klejem, tym samym, którym kleiłem te bloczki? Czy gipsem po prostu?) braki, zwłaszcza w podcięciu "na stopy" widocznym na zdjęciu na środku wanny,
- pomalować całość folią w płynie,
- obłożyć zasadniczą płaszczyznę (tą pionową po obwodzie wanny) mozaiką,
- w trakcie okładania dopasować drzwiczki rewizyjne tak, żeby się zgrały z mozaiką. Wykombinować coś, żeby na drzwiczkach mozaikę dało się przykleić również z zachowaniem łuku zabudowy wanny. I nie mam pojęcia w tej chwili, co. Ale coś wykombinuję...
- podocinać wierzchnie płytki po łuku (kooocham te robote!!  :bash: ) i przykleić.
- Przykleić mozaikę na podcięciu na stopy,
- okleić czymś (mozaiką?  Czy ciętymi po łuku (grrrrr!) płytkami?) boki podcięcia na stopy,
I będzie. Będzie można skończyć półki naprzeciwko, pawlacz (BTW - czy ktoś prócz nas ma jeszcze pawlacz w łazience? :wink:  ), całość zafugować, zrobić podłogę, zafugować, zrobić cokoły, zafugować, poprawić milion rzeczy, które trzeba będzie poprawić, zainstalować ceramikę (wymyślając przy okazji, jak powiesić ogromną i ciężką jak jasny pieron umywalkę ze skrzydłami, wprost na ścianie z MAXa - myślę o kotwach chemicznych).

A i zapomniałbym... Zsyp na brudne ciuchy do pralni piętro niżej. Dziura w stropie jest, trzeba do niej dorobić jakąś rurę i jakąś zgrabną klapę w łazience...

A na koniec jeszcze słówko wyjaśnienia odnośnie ostatniego zdjęcia, bo spojrzałem i aż mi się głupio zrobiło. Ten czajnik widoczny w tle... nie, nie zgłupiałem, nie jestem chory, nie wstąpiłem również do AA i w szczególności nie zacząłem "przy robocie" sobie herbatek robić. Czajnik był niezbędny do zmiękczenia końca tej przezroczystej rurki widocznej na pierwszym zdjęciu, reszta roboty zaś powstała normalnie, smarowana tym, co to w lesie występuje. Czy tam w puszczy...

J.

----------


## rewo66

No ładnie ładnie ci to idzie. Byle do przodu. :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@rewo66 - dzięki  :smile: 

Z ostatniej chwili - właśnie UPS miał chrzest bojowy. Dwie godziny braku prądu, podtrzymywane: kocioł CO i domowe centrum IT, wszystko działało bez problemu  :smile: 


Oto i on! Bohater!  :wink: 



J.

----------


## Aleksander_

Cześć Jarku,

Za jakiś czas (nieokreślony, te papierowe rzeczy strasznie wolno idą, tu tydzień, tu 2 tygodnie czekania na jakąś zgodę, mapkę czy coś... i miesiąc, drugi leci) ... będę chciał wypożyczyć kopareczkę - czytając Twój pamiętnik o ile dobrze pamiętam, obsługa była w miarę intuicyjna  :smile:  a i cała impreza wyszła jakoś niedrogo - więc pewnie będę pytać o namiar na tę zabaweczkę. 

U Ciebie też takie komary się zrobiły ? Kurcze... jak wieczorem mam podlać ogródek... to aż mnie wzdryga 

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wieczorem - nieeee!!! Wieczorem strach! Wieczorem mogą wciągnąć w krzaki i wyssać do cna, jakieś szanse masz tak do 18:00-19:00 najwyżej. Później, to najwyżej jak OP-1 na grzbiet założysz, wtedy w jednym ręku szlauch, w drugim szpadel do oganiania się przed szczególnie namolnymi sztukami, usiłującymi się przez OP-1 przewiercić i wtedy krótkimi skokami od biedy da się podlać.

A kopareczka - obsługa jest mniej więcej tak samo intuicyjna, jak dowolnej gry komputerowej sterowanej joystickiem, instrukcja obsługi jest naniesiona na pulpicie. Jedyny problem, to koordynacja. Doświadczony koparkowy będzie czuł maszynę, jednocześnie podbierał i wysięgał, zarazem nie niszcząc niczego wokół, Ty nad każdym ruchem będziesz się zastanawiał z osobna, w rezultacie to, co fachowcowi zajęłoby dwie godzinki łącznie z dojazdem, Tobie zajmie cały dzień. No ale zabawy przy tym nie sposób wycenić i tego żaden koparkowy Ci nie da  :smile: 

Namiar - wypożyczalnia ma nazwę taką samą, jak pewien sierżant z kultowego (jakieś 20 lat temu) serialu. Namiary znajdziesz sobie góglem, siedzibę mieli przy Radzymińskiej, niemal naprzeciwko Praktikera. Pamiętaj, że płacisz za każdy dzień roboczy wynajmu: piątek(rano)-sobota-niedziela-poniedziałek(rano) to jest JEDEN dzień roboczy  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## cronin

Jarku a sam sobie sprzęt od nich przewoziłeś czy oni?, przyczepką?
(instrukcje hydrauliczne drukuję ,oprawiam w ramki i wieszam w łazience na wysokości mężowskich oczu, żeby się doszkalał  :smile:   )

----------


## Jarek.P

Oni oni, a ponieważ mieszkam od nich dość blisko i była to moja bodajże druga wypożyczana przeze mnie maszyna (wcześniej skoczek), dowóz był gratis, bo normalnie jest płatny. Wymagają jedynie ogrodzonej i dozorowanej działki jeśli sprzęt zostaje na noc, no i niemałą kaucję trzeba wpłacić: 3 tysiące, zwracane przy końcowym rozliczeniu.


J.

----------


## cronin

Dzięki będę miała w pamięci  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ciepło się robi, wakacje idą, ludzie przeglądają foldery agencji turystycznych, zastanawiają się, czy walnąć się bębnem do góry na plaży w Tunezji, czy w Turcji (i leżeć tam w charakterze zwłok na leżaku przez dwa tygodnie  – brrrrr!!!!).
U nas, niestety, począwszy od 2009 w temacie planów wakacyjnych wchodzą w grę jedynie alternatywy w stylu: robimy grilla na budowie, czy jedziemy do MacBułowni i nic nie wskazuje na to, żeby w najbliższym czasie miało się to zmienić. My to my, wiadomo, jak było kiedy i za co, to kawałek świata udało nam się zwiedzić, obecnie nie musimy, ale dzieciaki – z nudów kota już dostają w ciągu weekendu, co będzie w wakacje? Trzeba było o gówniarstwo zadbać...
Najpierw  pojawiła się piaskownica



Piaskownica – jak widać. Poszedłem na łatwiznę i kupiłem gotowca do samodzielnego montażu na allegro, skuszony jego badzo niską ceną i tym, że przywiozą i będzie, jednak szczerze mówiąc żałuję. Cieniutkie świerkowe klepeczki, całość bardzo wiotka i raczej nie wróżę temu zbyt długiego żywota mimo, że całość zaimpregnowałem i dorzuciłem trochę stalowych wzmocnień ekstra. Nic, zobaczymy, jak zgnije przed czasem, zrobi się nową, tym razem już jak należy, z porządnych desek poszalunkowych, jak należy zaimpregnowanych betonem i wzmacnianych gwoździami  :wink: 
Na pierwszym planie widać stateczną jabłoń, mającą zacieniać piaskownicę, żeby się dzieciom przyjemniej bawiło. Co prawda jabłoń póki co malutka, ale nic to, urośnie. Jak nie dla tych dzieci będzie cień dawać, to dla kolejnego pokolenia... tak czy ta się przyda.

W każdym razie piaskownica postawiona (porządnie i jak się patrzy, na geowłókninie), wydawać by się mogło, że wystarczy tam wsypać dzieciaki, dorzucić piach, jakieś zabawki i większa część dnia z głowy. Hehe, maarzeenie. Ze starszym Wyjątkiem rzecz może by i przeszła, bo on jeśliby z piaskownicy zbiegł, to i tak głównie po to, żeby cichcem polecieć do swojego pokoju, do komputera, ale młodsza łajza niestety nie bez powodu nazywana jest przez nas łajzą. Zostawiony samopas na podwórzu natychmiast się wyrywa i gna co sił w nogach na ulicę, a tam leci, gdzie go oczy poniosą, potrafi przy tym się odwrócić jeszcze i ścigającej go osobie „papa” zrobić. Małpiszon jeden.
Co było robić, rzeczą pilną i nie cierpiącą zwłoki stało się wstawienie jakiejś bramy w jedyny obecnie używany wjazd na nasz teren. Dla przypomnienia: mamy dwie bramy: jedna prowadzi wprost do garażu, jej formalnie rzecz biorąc jeszcze nie ma i dłuugo nie będzie, głównie z powodu, że do garażu obecnie trudno taczkę wstawić, a co dopiero samochód.  Druga brama, nazywana „gospodarczą” prowadzi wprost na niezalesioną część działki i jest jedyną obecnie używaną. Normalnie stoi po prostu otworem, przy okazji wyjazdów „na dłużej” naciągało się na nią zakończoną deską siatkę ogrodzeniową i zamykało łańcuchem i kłódką. 
Żonie się przy okazji jakiejś bytności w Castoramie spodobały sprzedawane tamże niskobudżetowe bramy spawane z kątownika. Stwierdziliśmy, że w sumie mogłaby taka być. „Na razie...”  :wink:  A ponieważ jak raz jakaś niezagospodarowana gotówka nam się pojawiła, szybka decyzja: „kupujemy!”. Rozmiar? Ależ oczywiście, że cztery metry, oboje pamiętamy, że cztery metry! Bierzemy, ładujemy na dach skodziny, wieziemy do domu. 
W domu... coś mnie tknęło. Zanim rozpakowałem bramę, poszedłem po miarkę. I nastąpił prawidłowy ZONK... Cztery metry to owszem, ma, ale ta druga brama. Ta gospodarcza ma 3,5m... I ni cholery nie chciała się mimo soczystego kurwienia przy niej rozsunąć...

Następnego dnia powtórna wyprawa do Castoramy, ta brama do zwrotu, kupujemy węższą. I znów ZONK: węższe są w ofercie, ale wyszli. I nie zamówili nowych. I już raczej nie zamówią, z powodów panu sprzedawcy nieznanych. 
Dojrzewałem już do pomysłu obcięcia boków tej czterometrowej, ale poszliśmy oglądać inne, nie spawane z kątownika, a udające „kute”. Było tego sporo i ku naszemu zdumieniu wcale nie były droższe od tej z kątownika. Ta kosztowała 498zł, a te „kute” zaczynały się od 435zł. Przynajmniej tak nam się pierwotnie zdawało, jednak ganiając najmłodszą łajzę po sklepie (ta wielka drabina do dostawania się przez pracowników na same góry regałów, tak ta z tabliczką, że zabronione jest wchodzenie na nią przez klientów – zaliczona już w pierwszym rzucie, żona zanim dobiegła, to ściągałą łajzę już gdzieś z jej połowy) odkryliśmy „ostatnią sztukę” ze starej dostawy, z już nieprodukowanego systemu, za... za 398zł. A potem, udało nam się jeszcze uzyskać na nią kolejne 50zł upustu, bo lakier nam się nie podobał  :big grin: 
Tak więc mamy wreszcie BRAMĘ! Prawdziwą!



Bramę wieszałem pół soboty, jednocześnie przechodząc przyspieszony kurs spawacza. Spawarkę... mam. Zakupiona 30 lat temu przez ojca, nawet nie z realnej potrzeby (tata jest absolutnie atechniczny), a po prostu dlatego, że trafiła sie okazja (lata 80te to były... wtedy, jak rzucili do sklepu musztardę, to się brało musztardę, jak przyszły spawarki, to się kupowało spawarkę, zawsze potem w razie braku musztardy można się było z kimś na spawarkę zamienić  :wink:  ),  w tamtych czasach, jako nastolatek, krótki czas się z nią zmagałem, usiłując spawać zbyt grubymi i mocno zleżałymi elektrodami chomikowanymi od lat przez mojego dziadka (budowlańca). Potem spawarka nie była używana przez dobrych dwadzieścia lat. Aż wreszcie się doczekała. 
Włączona zaczęła przyjemnie mruczeć, a ja ucząc się od nowa spawać zacząłem mruczeć wraz z nią. Pierwszy spaw, treningowy, drugi już użytkowy, trzeci czwarty, w międzyczasie przerwy na to, czy na tamto, przy każdej przerwie spawarkę wyłączałem. Za kolejnym jej włączeniem spawarka prócz mruczenia zaczęła też wydawać podejrzane skwierczenie. Chwilka zdziwienia, po czym zastosowałem Standardową Metodę Naprawczą, polecaną zwłaszcza do sprzętu precyzyjnego. Znaczy, mniej technicznie, a bardziej obrazowo mówiąc: przyładowałem jej z kopa. Nic, skwierczy dalej. No więc, Metoda Naprawcza Numer Dwa, inaczej zwana „wyjść i wejść jeszcze raz” -jak w Windowsach. Też nic. No więc trudno... westchnąwszy ciężko, nachyliłem się nad spawarką, chcąc przez otwory w obudowie dojrzeć, co tam skwierczy. Ponieważ w spawarce transformatorowej psuć się w zasadzie nie ma co, a ta stała 20 lat w dość zapuszczonej piwnicy, podejrzewałem jakąś zdechłą myszę, skwierczącą między zaciskami bądź coś równie trywialnego. W każdym razie zaglądam ja w te otwory, przechylam jeszcze spawarkę dla lepszego widoku i....

PIEEEERDUUUUUUT!!!!!!

Co skwierczy niestety nie zobaczyłem, bo błysk był taki, że trochę mnie oślepiło. Oczywiście wyłącznik walnąłem odruchowo i w następnym odruchu lecę do domu zobaczyć co z rozdzielnią, bo wielkość PIERDUUUT wskazywała mi na pełne metaliczne zwarcie i obawiałem się o nietestowaną jeszcze w tak drastyczny sposób selektywność. W drzwiach spotkałem jeszcze małżonkę, która ze zgrozą wymalowaną na twarzy leciała zobaczyć, co mi się stało i czy żyję, ale jak się okazało, selektywność jest pierwsza klasa! Wywaliło jedynie NP od trójfazówki i nic więcej, mimo że udar prądowy poszedł na tyle duży, że nawet UPS zareagował na spadek napięcia i przełączył na chwilę zasilanie na akumulatory (co wiemy, bo obwieszcza ten fakt głośnym PIIIP PIIIP). I fakt zdania przez rozdzielnię tego egzaminu z selektywności podkreślam z dumą, bowiem pełne metaliczne zwarcie daje ten typ przeciążenia, przy którym bardzo często wylatuje wszystko jak leci: NP, różnicówka i zabezpieczenia okołolicznikowe na dokładkę. U nas selektywność działa!  :big grin: 

Ale dosyć samochwalstwa, wróćmy do „pierduut”. Ze spawarki poleciało sobie trochę dymu. Żona stojąc obok mnie zaczęła namawiać mnie, żebym przejechał się do castoramy i kupił nową, a tego starego trupa wywalił, ale gdzieeetam! Rozkręciłem i co się okazało? Ano producent (Bester) chciał dobrze. Chciał zadbać o współczynnik mocy, krótko mówiąc i dał do środka kondensatory. Dwa. A te... niestety, raz że starość im na zdrowie nie wyszła, dwa, że projektowane jeszcze na napięcie sieci 220/360 miały maksymalne napięcie pracy 400V, obecnie podłączone właśnie do 400V niestety nie wytrzymały, jeden z nich rozsadziło, dodatkowo musiały się wtedy zewrzeć jego końcówki,bo doprowadzenie do jednej z nich po prostu wyparowało. 
Ale nie rozpaczałem nad nimi. Ukręciłem im po prostu łby i wywaliłem cholery do kubła. I nie będzie kondensatorów!  A współczynnik mocy? A chrzaaanić... Nową spawarkę sobie zapewne kiedyś kupię, bowiem bardzo mi się marzy jakiś fajny, leciutki inwerterek (ta obecna waży 50kg i nosząc ją można przepukliny dostać), ale rzeczy, które „kiedyś sobie kupię” jest jeszcze potężna lista, spawarka ma na niej dość odległą pozycję, więc ta musi trochę jeszcze posłużyć.
Do bramy zaś wracając – jej mocowanie jest dość skomplikowane, ponieważ wystające mi ze słupków wąsy były oczywiście nie tam, gdzie brama miała zawiasy. Ich przespawanie nie wchodziło w grę, bowiem jeden z wąsów był na to za wysoko. Miałem jednak wśród pozostałości budowlanych płaskownik 5x40, wykorzystałem go. Powycinałem w nim otwory na te wąsy wystające z muru i go po prostu wspawałem na płąsk wzdłuż słupka, dodatkowo jeszcze wzmacniając w miejscu spodziewanego górnego zawiasu prętem gwintowanym fi10 przechodzącym na wylot słupka. A nowe zawiasy po prostu przyspawałem wprost do tego płaskownika  :smile: 
Moje spawy na zbliżeniu:



I tak wiem, że przeciętny ślusarz w tej chwili kiwa z politowaniem głową, bądź wręcz rechoce na całego, ale cóż... to tak naprawdę było moje bodajże trzecie podejście do spawania w życiu. A pierwsze dwa były jak pisałem, ponad 20 lat temu. Spawy może nie są za ładne, ale są mniej więcej ciągłe, nie jest to zawias przysmarkany żużlem, tyle mogę na swą obronę napisać. Spawy zostały po powieszeniu bramy uczciwie przetestowane metodą powieszenia na jej końcach dynamicznie podskakującego ciężaru ok. 70 kilo, nie oberwała się  :smile:  
A dodatkowy „pusty” zawias na górze pełni rolę elementu przeciwkradzieżowego. Te zawiasy ostały mi się po zeszłorocznej przygodzie z miejscowym ślusarzem, który miał nam wyspawać bramę i furtkę i z którym rozstaliśmy się w delikatnej niezgodzie. Zawiasy do bramy nie pasowały (za cienkie), a jako zbędne, zostały użyte w roli blokad przed „zniknięciem” bramy celem oddania jej na złomie za fundusze na flaszkę.

I na koniec króciutko jeszcze o nieśmiertelnej ostatnio łazience. Dużo się tam nie zmieniło, po prostu obudowa wanny została przeszlifowana na równo (a reszta wnętrza domu pokryła się po tej operacji upojnym białym pyłem... ), nierówności zostały zaciągnięte na równo zaprawą wyrównującą, w trudzie i znoju zostało wymodelowane podcięcie na stopy (na zdjęciu niżej – jeszcze mokre i dlatego niezaimpregnowane), po czym na całość poszła folia w płynie. Za tydzień pójdą na to płytki!  :smile: 



J. 

PS: nasz dom lubi wszystko, co żyje. Nie chcę mi się po raz kolejny wymieniać, co już usiłowało u nas mieszkać, dodam tylko stan bieżący:
- szerszenie znów usiłują się wprowadzić. Ale teraz jesteśmy już czujni, zwiadowcy przyłapani na gorącym uczynku są rozstrzeliwani bez sądu w miejscu ujęcia.
- sikorka. Uwiła gniazdo w dziurze między styropianem elewacyjnym a konstrukcją dachu (podbitki nadal brak). Bałem się, że zasra nam elewację, ale jak wyczytaliśmy w internecie, sikorka to czyściutki ptaszek, odchody piskląt nie są wywalane „za okno”, tylko wywożone dalej, w związku z czym niech sobie mieszkają. Zwłaszcza, że kursujące w te i wewtę z robalami w dziobach dorosłe sikorki, przystające złapać oddech na balustradzie naszego balkonu, to widok dość miły.
- i... i coś. Coś, co wydawało mi się pierwotnie jakimś zabrudzeniem elewacji, myślałem że to pajęczyna z przyczepionym do niej tumanem muszek. Okazało się jednak, że nie nie są to muszki. I pajęczyna (jeszcze) też nie. Tylko takie oto urocze, najwyraźniej świeżo wyklute (i sporo liczniejsze niż przedstawiana na zdjęciu przykładowa grupka) stadko:

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili...

Klapę do otworu rewizyjnego pod wanną robię. I mam małą zagwozdkę. Sęk tkwi w tym, że wszelkie fabryczne klapki rewizyjne są płaskie, pod płaskie, było nie było, płytki. A obudowa naszej wanny od płaskości daleka...

Dobra, do rzeczy: klapkę kupiłem, taką typową podglazurową blaszankę. Oczywiście płaska. I usiłuję na nią nanieść coś, co jej wierzch uwypukli, zrównując go z krzywizną zabudowy wanny. W przekroju ma to wyglądać mniej więcej tak:



Żona mi na ten rysunek protestuje, że łuk nie taki, ma zły promień, złe cośtam, ale trudno, tak mi się narysowało, mam nadzieję, że widać, o co chodzi. Czarne to oryginalna metalowa klapka rewizyjna. Ja na nią muszę nanieść to coś pomarańczowe, co ją uwypukli do czerwonej linii odwzorowującej krzywiznę zabudowy wanny (na bokach klapki tak, jak jej kryza, tzn. 5mm, a w strzałce łuku - 2cm). Myślałem pierwotnie o jakiejś masie typu szpachla dwuskłądnikowa, ale sprzedawca mi odradził mówiąc, że nie ma szpachli które można kłaść tak grubą warstwą, że te co są, spękają i odpadną. 
Masy Epoxy... niby byłyby ok, ale sprzedawane są w aptekarskich ilościach, tu by tego trochę trzeba było, z torbami bym poszedł...

Zacząłem więc rzeźbić z żywicą epoxydową i matą szklaną, robiąc na tej blasze normalny laminat. Dać się daje, ale strasznie mozolnie to idzie... póki co mam zrobioną warstwę 4mm, na którą poszło pół metra kwadratowego maty (osiem warstw) i jakieś 350-400ml żywicy. I już mi się nie chce ciągnąć tego dalej, robota jest dość upierdliwa i nie jestem pewien, czy chcę tą samą metodą formować samą krzywiznę.

Chodzi mi w związku z tym po głowie pomysł na ułatwienie sobie życia: naklejenie na to co już zrobiłem (albo nawet na nową, pustą klapkę, drogie nie są odżałuję) plastra twardego styropianu FS200 (akurat mam taki, został mi się z opakowania profili styropianowych do rampy), wyrzeźbienie łuku w styropianie i zaciągnięcie styropianu po wierzchu... no właśnie, czym? Normalnym klejem do styropianu na siatce? Czy warstwą laminatu epoksydowego na macie szklanej, z piaskową posypką po wierzchu dla poprawienia przyczepności wierzchu (mam w końcu na to nakleić jeszcze mozaikę)? Mata i żywica wydają mi się pewniejsze, ale jak sądzicie, czy połączenie epoksydu ze styropianem to dobry pomysł? Epoksyd styropianu nie zdegeneruje? 
I drugie pytanie: co z przyczepnością? Czy ta żywica epoksydowa z piaskową posypką wystarczy, żeby przykleić nań mozaikę? Czy też dla pewności mozaikę kleić również na epoksyd, tyle że gęściejszy (a choćby zagęszczony garścią suchego piachu, skoro już jest pod ręką)?

EDIT: sam sobie odpisuję, bo już wygóglałem. Niestety tylko żywica naprawdę epoksydowa nie rozpuszcza styropianu, popularniejsza obecnie poliestrowa - owszem, rozpuszcza. Moja oczywiście okazała się być poliestrowa. Znaczy ze styropianu nici... 
Chyba, że jak wspominałem, kupię nową klapkę i styropian przykleję na nią klejem poliprenowym (do styropianu - kurcze, czy to będzie wystarczająco pewnie trzymać?), a na wierzchu normalnie naciągnę siatkę na kleju, jak na elewacji....

Wszelkie inne pomysły mile widziane.

J.

----------


## netbet

> Wszelkie inne pomysły mile widziane.
> 
> J.


mam rozumieć że ta klapka stoi pionowo gdzies wkomponowana w mozaikę okalającą wannę dookoła ? tak?

jak jest na froncie... rozumiem problem estetyczny
jak jest gdzies z tyłu - olałbym to...

...ale pewnie jest na froncie i ma wyglądac jakby jej nie było... :cool: 

pokombinuj z uniflotem ( tak mnie naszło ) .. jest twardy ... z włóknem... raczej nie pęka
zrób z niego ten owal... nałozysz... zaschnie.... machniesz promienie flexem i z bani...

laminat se odpuść... syf masakryczny... domyłeś się po żywicy? :cool: 

to tak na zywca bez głebszych przemyśleń...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## compi

Styrodur, oszlifuj do wymiaru, siatka z klejem i na to płytka. Nic tam nie będzie pękać ani odpadać. Całość na piankę przyklej do blachy.

----------


## Jarek.P

Gdyby to było gdzieś z tyłu, to bym sobie nawet du... yyy.... głowy nie zawracał, ale to niestety ma być dokładnie na samym froncie wanny i żadna inna opcja prócz "idealnie się zgrywa z resztą" nie wchodzi w grę:



Uniflot... szczerze mówiąc nie widze tego. To jest jednak gips, tu by był dość cienką warstwą na dość cienkiej, gładkiej blaszce, raczej nie wróżyłbym mu długiej kariery.
Laminat wydawał mi się opcją bardzo dobrą, póki się za to nie zabrałem. Akurat z myciem nie miałem żadnych problemów, z góry założyłem, że się nie da i zaopatrzyłem się w lateksowe rękawice, ale sama babranina z układaniem kolejnych warstw maty, jej cięciem, smród styrenu..., w perspektywie jesczze szlifowanie... eeechhh, idę po piwo!

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Witam,
Spróbuj przykleić to wszystko na silikon. Robiłem kiedyś półki z kafelek i wszystko ładnie trzymało na najzwyklejszym silikonie. mozaikę później też bezpośrednio na styropian.

----------


## Jarek.P

Silikonem płytki do płyty laminowanej sam kiedyś kleiłem, ale styropian do blachy? Zaraz zrobię próbę, dzięki za sugestię  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Zwykły silikon zeżre styro. Piana.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, idę kleić na drugą stronę blachy testowe styro na pianę  :smile: 

J.

----------


## doneinstein

Jarku, a słyszałeś może o kształtowaniu blach już dość starodawną metodą, mianowicie na kole angielskim? Bierzesz kawałek takiej blachy do starszego blacharza i prosisz o nadanie niemal dowolnej sfery na niej, potem już pozostaje zagiąć krawędzie i dorobić mocowanie zawiasów w zależności od potrzeb. Całe błotniki do obłych aut lat 50 robiono czasem ręcznie na tym urządzeniu.

Czasem jeszcze elementy blacharskie kształtuje się tylko młotkiem na worku z piaskiem. Dla wizualizacji pracy na kole czy z młotkiem znalezione w sieci:
http://www.platinum-motor.pl/index.php/warsztat

PS. I ja gratuluję posadzonego domu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Słyszeć - słyszałem, ale to jest wszystko, co o tej metodzie mogę powiedzieć.
Tak czy tak jednak nie wydaje mi się, żeby mnie ona ratowała - dekiel od drzwiczek ma kryzy, więc cięęzko byłoby go formować zapewne, a tak czy tak... musiałbym specowi od tej metody dać jakiś kształt wzorcowy, jakieś kopyto. A jak mam robić kopyto, to co mi  szkodzi to kopyto potem przykleić na blachę, zamiast giąć samą blachę?

J.

PS.: dzięki!  :smile:

----------


## gaelle

Tak zupełnie bez powodu - inspirka będzie (na temat skomplikowanych kształtów w łazience, powiedzmy  :tongue:  ):

----------


## Jarek.P

taaaa......      

.... a jeszcze jedna łazienka czeka niezrobiona....

... i płytki do niej wybrane mają bodajże nawet jakieś całkiem podobne zakrętasy...

... i brodzik wypadałoby do tego też jakiś pasujący zrobić...


*RATUUUUNKUUUUUUU!!!!!!!*

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze jedn: w temacie robionych wczoraj prób, mam już wnioski  :smile: 

W konkurencji "styropian do blachy" silikon owszem, trzyma, ale pianka zdecydowanie trzyma lepiej, tak więc the winner iiiissss:.... piana!!!!! [i tu miejsce na oklaski]. 
[dalej - dłuższe miejsce na wystąpienie pianki i opowiedzenie, komu dziękuje za ten sukces]

Z kolei płytki do silikonu - gdyby to była cała płytka, to pewnie byłoby ok, niestety muszę tu przykleić mozaikę, a testowo przyklejane takie malutkie ścinki płytek (udające mozaikę) na silikonie zachowywały się zbyt wiotko. Z pianą zapewne będzie niewiele lepiej, po prost słabym punktem tu jest chyba sam styropian, który się rozwarstwia.
Dlatego za chwilę spróbuję zrobić kombajna: do blachy przykleję na pianę kawał styropianu EPS200 (choć zorientuję się jeszcze, czy posiadane ścinki XPSa by się kwalifikowały), wyrzeźbię w nim profil, po czym naciągnę na niego siatkę na kleju, zrobię to dość grubo, może dwie warstwy siatki nawet dam? Chodzi mi o to, żeby uzyskać na tym sztywną i mało podatną na ukruszenie powłokę.

A i przy okazji - skończył mi się klej do styropianu, myślę że nie będzie problemu, jeśli zamiast niego użyję elastycznego kleju do glazury, prawda?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I znów mały przerywnik od tematów łazienkowych - kotłownię odrobinkę rozbudowałem. O zapowiadany już dawno zbiornik wyrównawczy, dzięki któremu (mam nadzieję) przestanie już wybijać zawór bezpieczeństwa podczas grzania zasobnika CWU.
Kotłownia po przeróbkach:



Powiesiłem go wysoko, żeby nie dominował wizualnie. Ma 12l - niby niedużo, ale bambaryła jest jednak spora. Chciałem nawet kupić 18l, ale szczęśliwie akurat nie mieli w sklepie...

Ciśnienie wstępne: na reduktorze mam ustawione ciśnienie 3,5 bara, zatem w zbiorniku, zgodnie z instrukcją ustawiłem na 3 bary - to tak gwoli informacji. 

J.

PS: uprzedzając komentarze - nie, czajnik nie stanowi backupowego źródła ciepłej wody do kąpieli, w żaden sposób też z kotłem nie współpracuje. Tak sobie po prostu stoi jako przeniesiony do rezerwy.

----------


## Aasia_

A to już trzecie zdjęcie z czajnikiem w ostatnim czasie  :wiggle: 
Kiedyś faktycznie dominowały jakby napoje z inne beczki  :yes:

----------


## Aasia_

Gealle - amonitowa umywalka cudowna ...

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż... obiecuję poprawę! 

A ten czajnik... on się, małpiszon jeden, sam tak w kadr wpycha, ja go tam nawet nie stawiałem! O!

J.

----------


## compi

Styrodur , ale już nie styropian, przed obłożeniem siatką z klejem koniecznie przeciągnij tarką. Jeśli nie masz fachowej do styro lub do gazobetonu, to użyj tej do ziemniaków. Klej będzie się trzymał. Użyłbym takiego do elewacji, ale z braku laku ten elastik powinien trzymać. A do klejenia mozaiki to najlepsze są te w wiaderku, gotowe, polimerowe, ale drogie jak diabli. Elastik rozrób z gruntem i na cieniutki grzebień kładź. Nie będzie kłopotu z czyszczeniem fug, a i trzymać będzie jak należy. Kotłownia wyszła lepsza niż profi. Gratuluję!

----------


## Jarek.P

Skrobaczkę do styropianu to ja, Panie kolego, mam taką, że te profesjonalne to przy niej stoją na baczność rządkiem i "broń prezentują":



Przyda się do docierania profilu łuku. Będzie jednak styropian, ale jak pisałem, EPS200, on jest twardy jak licho, powinien wystarczyć aż nadto. XPS mam, ale w arkuszu 8cm i trochę mi szkoda go ciąć.
Klej... kurcze, miałem wrażenie, że ten klej elastyczny do takiego zastosowania będzie nawet lepszy niż te elewacyjne do styro/siatki. Szczerze mówiąc, cały czas mam takie wrażenie. Uważasz, że lepiej dać elewacyjny? Worek w sumie drogi nie jest, mogę kupić, resztę sobie do czegośtam zużyję, cementowe produkty u mnie cały czas hurtowo jeszcze schodzą.

Kotłownia - dzięki, ale w większości to nie moja zasługa, kotłowni nie odważyłem się sam robić, to co widać na zdjęciu to w 90% robota jednego z forumowych speców od kotłów CO. Z tego, co widać na tym zdjęciu, moje jest tylko to naczynie wzbiorcze wraz z podłączeniem i pozioma gałązka z manometrem zasilająca wodą CWU (oryginalną przerobiłem na po swojemu, pisałem o tym). Muszę jeszcze w wolnej chwili tą izolację z pianki pokleić klejem, bo ruszana się krzywi, niestety.

J.

----------


## compi

> Gealle - amonitowa umywalka cudowna ...


Ta jest również ciekawa.

----------


## compi

> Skrobaczkę do styropianu to ja, Panie kolego, mam taką, że te profesjonalne to przy niej stoją na baczność rządkiem i "broń prezentują":
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Kotłownia - dzięki, ale w większości to nie moja zasługa, kotłowni nie odważyłem się sam robić, to co widać na zdjęciu to w 90% robota jednego z forumowych speców od kotłów CO. Z tego, co widać na tym zdjęciu, moje jest tylko to naczynie wzbiorcze wraz z podłączeniem i pozioma gałązka z manometrem zasilająca wodą CWU (oryginalną przerobiłem na po swojemu, pisałem o tym). Muszę jeszcze w wolnej chwili tą izolację z pianki pokleić klejem, bo ruszana się krzywi, niestety.
> 
> J.


Ale ja o kafelkach cały czas : ).....

----------


## Jarek.P

Oooo, kuuuchnia!

Kuchnię przywieźli. Znaczy... temi renca... tfu! temi kołami przywieźli, rzecz jasna. A potem temi rencami wnieśli. 
I oczywiście mowa o reszcie szafek do naszej, wciąż nieskończonej kuchni.

Kuchnia, a dokładniej mówiąc cały górny ciąg szafek plus jedna dolna "narożna" (i jako bonus: komoda do garderoby) w stanie wniesionym i gotowym do złożenia:



(tak, wiem, okropne są te schody. Ale one też się w końcu doczekają...)

Fajne klocki, prawda?  :smile:  Prawie jak Lego  :wink: 
A że dziś dzień dziecka, a w każdym facecie jest z dziecka całkiem sporo, oczywiście nie wytrzymałem. Tak łaziłem naokoło tych formatek, tak kombinowałem, że w końcu złapałem za wkrętarkę i w porze kwalifikującej się już do miana "ciszy nocnej" 'skręciłem se szafke', właśnie tą narożną:



Prawda, że piękna, prawda, prawda? NO PRAWDA???? 
Ta nóżka na środku łuku jest czysto pomocnicza, żeby mi się szafka nie kolebała przy jej montażu, zdemontuję ją potem chyba. Albo i nie. Wszystko zależy od tego, co wykombinuję do roli cokołu pod tą szafkę. Opcje są dwie: albo decha na skos po cięciwie tego ćwierćkola, albo cokół wycięty z 3mm HDFu (akurat mam całkiem sporo "plecówki" o identycznym kolorze laminatu, jak ta płyta, z której meble są), jego się ładnie wygnie w łuk i najwyżej popodkleja od spodu jakimiś wzmocnieniami. 

A łazienka? Jak to łazienka. Już bardzo niewiele jej zostało do końca. Obecne stadium:



Tu właściwie zostało jedynie skończyć oklejanie tej zabudowy, doszlifować i okleić drzwiczki rewizyjne (opcja z twardym styropianem klejonym na piankę wygrała) i  można fugować. Fugowanie myślę, że zacznę już jutro.

A z drugiej strony:



Też już finisz. W półkach brakuje jeszcze dwóch sufitów i jednej podłogi i też już można fugować. A i jeszcze pawlacz nie jest wypłytkowany.

Potem zostanie: 
- podejście do kaloryfera zrobić tam gdzie trzeba i okleić płytkami to miejsce,
- zapłytkować podłogę,
- zafugować podłogę,
- zrobić cokoły,
- zafugować cokoły,
- zrobić wieszaki do umywalki,
- powiesić porcelanki wszelakie,
- podłączyć baterie wszelakie,
- powiesić "parawan" przywannowy.

I tyle. Luuuzik. Zrobi się!

J.

----------


## rewo66

Fakt teraz już tak bardziej z górki masz w tej łazience. Z niecierpliwością czekam na efekt finalny.  A klocki "lego" fajne.   :cool:  Ja też bym nie wytrzymał, zatem bardzo dobrze cię rozumiem.  :yes: 

Co do cokolika przy szafce narożnej ocja z łukiem jest chyba bardziej lepsza wizualnie. Cokolik po cięciwie tego łuku raczej wg mnie psułby ogólną wizję.  
Zanim wogóle zaczniesz to radzę zapytac żonę o jej wizję, po co się niepotrzebnie narobić a później zmieniać  :wink: . 
Jest też trzecia opcja pozostawic tę nóżkę (dla jednak lepszej stabilności) i zrobić cokolik po trójkącie z dwóch części o odpowiednio zeszlifowanych (sfazowanych) brzegach na ich łączeniu np. jak przy płytkach. Do przemyslenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Cokół z wygiętego HDFu też mi się bardziej podoba i pewnie taki zrobię, jedyne, czego się przy tej opcji obawiam, to problem z jego zabezpieczeniem. Przy normalnym cokole, na jego dolną krawędź nasuwa się plastikową uszczelkę, tu będzie goły HDF stojący krawędzią na podłodze. Którą czasem się zmywa na mokro, na którą czasem się coś wyleje, jak to w kuchni... boję się, że ten cokół trzeba będzie regularnie wymieniać na nowy. Oczywiście można się pobawić w zabezpieczanie brzegu płyty lakierem, czy czymś takim. Ewentualnie, możnaby poszukać jakiejś uszczelki takiej z profilem w kształcie litery U, na przykład do naciągania na krawędź szyby i tu ją wykorzystać i ta opcja byłaby chyba najlepsza, kwestia tylko znalezienia czegoś takiego.

A do łazienki jeszcze wracając - oczywiście lista rzeczy do zrobienia jest mocno niekompletna. Brakuje mianowicie:
- osadzić LEDy wraz z oprawkami w suficie półki przywannowej,
- powiesić lustro,
- podłączyć elektrykę wszelaką (w tym: wykombinować ze starej ładowarki do komórki zasilacz do tych LEDów w półce i gdzieś go umieścić w miejscu dostępnym a zarazem nieprzeszkadzajacym, zapewne w szachcie będzie... Kurczę, za mały ten szacht żona zrobiłaś...  :wink:  )
- kupić syfon do umywalki, bo ciągle go jeszcze nie ma,
- obciąć przylgę w drzwiach wejściowych do łazienki, brzeg cięcia zabezpieczyć obrzeżem meblowym.
- zrobić  podłogę w pawlaczu 
- wykombinować jakieś drzwiczki do pawlacza, najlepiej oklejone glazurą (chyba).

O i teraz to już się chyba zgadza całkiem. Jeszcze tylko wyjaśnię tą przylgę w drzwiach: pisałem kiedyś, że coś nie tak wyszło z szerokością wejść do tej łazienki i do kotłowni na parterze (to bliźniacze pomieszczenia jedno nad drugim). Wymurowały się jakoś wąskawo, tynkarze je jeszcze otynkowali jakoś grubawo i w rezultacie na dole drzwi mi weszły na styk absolutny, znaczy zawiasy są już delikatnie (tak na 1/3 średnicy) wpuszczone w ścianę, a przylga po drugiej stronie ledwie ledwie się mija z krawędzią zainstalowanej na przeciwległej ścianie rozdzielni (wtynkowa niby, ale z cm wystaje). Na górze jednak niestety jest mogiła - drzwi również mają zawiasy już delikatnie wpuszczone w ścianę, a mimo to nie dają się zamknąć, bo ich dół opiera się o szacht rozdzielaczy CO. Brakuje dosłownie z centymetr...

Przed rżnięciem drzwi jeszcze spróbuję zdjąć maskownicę tego szachtu, może da się tam coś wykombinować, nie wiem, podebrać naokoło tynk i wpuścić ją głębiej. Jeśli nie - cóż, trudno. Przerobię drzwi na bezprzylgowe... Ten zachodzący na framugę brzeg się zetnie, cięcie oklei okleiną wprasowywaną żelazkiem i tyle. 

Dobra, zaraz się biorę do roboty...

J.

----------


## Muniamus

Ja Pana chcę za męża :yes:  !
Podziwiam szybkość, precyzję i pomysłowość. No i zapał do pracy.

Powodzenia i pozdrawiam.

----------


## gaelle

> Ja Pana chcę za męża !


 :Evil: 

on już zajęty, tak od dziesięciu lat mniej więcej  :rotfl:

----------


## Pawlo111

> Ja Pana chcę za męża !
> Podziwiam szybkość, precyzję i pomysłowość. No i zapał do pracy.
> 
> Powodzenia i pozdrawiam.


Ale propozycja

----------


## compi

Jarek niech się przyznaje tylko do precyzji, pomysłowości i zapału. Szybkość w niektórych sytuacjach małżeńskich nie jest pożądana... ; )

----------


## rewo66

> Ja Pana chcę za męża !
> Podziwiam szybkość, precyzję i pomysłowość. No i zapał do pracy.
> 
> Powodzenia i pozdrawiam.


No no no  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jezusie... i teraz, co bym nie napisał, źle będzie...  :Confused:   :wink: 

W każdym razie dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 

A jak już przy wzywaniu imion boskich nadaremno jestem, to pofolguję sobie...

Jeezuuuusieeee...



I chyba nie lubię mozaiki. Zwłaszcza na takich popierrrr... przonych kształtach. Może gdyby więcej wprawy było, wyszłoby to inaczej (bo nie jest idealnie, niestety, nawet jeśli na zdjęciu wygląda na bez zarzutu), a tak... W każdym razie najgorzej chyba też nie jest.
Co mi się w mozaice nie podoba? Jej upierdliwość i wymagania - jak się niedokładnie posmaruje klejem, to potem kawałki odpadną przy ściąganiu folii. Jak się kleju nawali za dużo, to wyciśnie się przez fugi i potem od jasnej cholery roboty z ich czyszczeniem jest. A nie można tego zrobić na świeżym kleju, bo folia.
Ściągnięcie folii za wcześnie pozwala zaś odkryć prawdę tajemną, że klej pod folią (a na folii w płynie) schnie o wieeele wolniej. Zwłaszcza, jeśli pomiędzy klejem a płytkami mozaiki znajduje się świetnie trzymająca wilgoć kratka z papieru. Ściąganie folii za wcześnie i odkrywanie owej prawdy tajemnej wiąże się zaś z koniecznością przyklejenia części mozaiki raz jeszcze, ale tym razem już tafelek po tafelku, mając przy tym jedyną w swoim rodzaju okazję samodzielnego dobrania kolorów.
Usuwanie za pomocą Dremela nadmiaru zaschniętego kleju spomiędzy tafelków mozaiki - bezcenne...  :bash: 

I jeszcze na zakończenie weekendu to wcięcie na stopy, a dokładniej jego boki. Z tafelkami mozaiki docinanymi po skosie na sztuki,w palcach na przecinarce stolikowej. Palce mam nadal wszystkie, od razu mówię.

Ostatni brakujący element tej mozaikowej cholery - robi się!



Z drugiej strony zaś... sielanka. Fugi już są, brakuje ich jedynie na słupku z półkami, ale to już też lada moment:



I jeden szczegół tego zdjęcia bliżej pokażę: miejsce na umywalkę. Wielgachne bydle ze skrzydłami, ważące według danych producenta 37Kg, ma być powieszony wprost na ścianie, bez żadnych podpór typu szafka podumywalkowa, czy noga. 
Z dostępnych w handlu zestawów montażowych do umywalek zrezygnowałem od razu (tak po prawdzie to kupiłem jakiś najtańszy, tylko dla wchodzących w jego skład, a niemożliwych do kupienia osobno plastikowych kołpaków i podkładek mimośrodowych). Co prawda Fischerowy zestaw robił dobre wrażenie, ale był ze zwykłym kołkiem, a ja to mam powiesić na ścianie z MAXa, wolałem coś, co będzie w niej solidniej siedzieć. Suma sumarum, zdecydowałem się na nowoczesność:



Ażurowy koszyczek, zwykły kawał ciętego z metra pręta gwintowanego i wstrzykiwany do koszyczka dwuskładnikowy zajzajer wspominanej już tu firmy na "F". Całość ma dać wg deklaracji producenta jakąś nieludzką, liczoną w setkach kilogramów wytrzymałość na wyrwanie, przewyższającą wytrzymałość samej ściany w każdym razie. I może dobrze, bo u nas... 



Umywalka powinna wisieć na czterech śrubach. Niestety, u nas skrajna prawa śruba wypadałaby już nie w ścianie, a w przystawionej do niej zabudowie z gipskartonu (korpus półek widocznych na zdjęciu gdzieś wyżej). Pchanie śruby w gipskarton pełniłoby rolę czysto symboliczną, bo i jaką nośność by on zapewnił, nawet gdyby śruba przeszła przez profil (na co tam, gdzie ona wypadała szanse były zerowe)? Takie mocowanie należałoby wykonać chyba jeszcze przed tymi gipskartonami, waląc do ściany obecnie przykrytej tą zabudową jakiś solidny kątownik budowlany i śrubę wypuścić z niego. Teraz... teraz umywalka będzie po prostu wisieć na trzech śrubach, zamiast na czterech. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby to był jakiś poważny problem.

Przy następnym podejściu będą fugi na wannie, fugi na słupku i zaczynam podłogę!

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

O jak pomyślę o mozaice to przypominana mi się Anglia.. babka zażyczyła sobie całą kuchnię (ściany) w mozaice szklanej.. oczopląsów dostawałam.. fugowałam ją 8h a w fugowaniu miałam wprawę.. potem musiała być perfekcyjnie doczyszczona.. masakra... a wanna pięknie wygląda tylko czemu to pieruństwo takie drogie.. chciałam w kabinie zrobić mozaikę kamienną.. ale akurat ta co chciałam to "wyszła" i będzie w sierpniu (dla mnie za późno) i stwierdziłam, że zrobię sobie moją własną mozaikę.. o ile wyjdzie :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie fugowanie jeszcze przede mną... 
Chciałem ją zafugować choć w części już wczoraj, ale wobec tych problemów z odpadającymi tafelkami przy zdzieraniu folii (zdzierałem ją po dobie, jak się okazało - za wcześnie) przełożyłem to na później.

Pięknie wygląda? Dzięki. Ja póki co patrzę na nią okiem nienawistnym i nie podoba mi się wcale, ale myślę, że mi przejdzie.

Własna mozaika... znaczy, chcesz ciąć płytki? Czy lepić/odlewać? 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

hihi nie no lepić i odlewać nie.. ale ciąć.. poświęcę jedną płytkę i zobaczę jak to wyjdzie.. będzie cięta na pile stolikowej i potem na siatkę ją przykleję tą elewacyjną.. mam nadzieję, że ranty nie będą ostre, bo jeśli będą to plan nie wypali

----------


## Jarek.P

To od razu Ci mogę napisać, że dużo tu zależy od samych płytek. Te do mozaiki mają jakieś inne, bardziej zwarte podłoże, może też emalia ma inny skład, bo je się tnie czyściutko. Normalne płytki zaś, mimo, że ten sam producent i ten sam rodzaj płytki (w sensie, że wzór tej samej grupy), jednak delikatnie się strzepią miejscami. Jest to minimalne, krawędź jest i tak daleko czystsza niż z przecinarki "ręcznej", ale jest. 
I zależy, jaki chcesz mieć styl tej glazury, jeśli to ma być łazienka raczej nowoczesna, z gładkimi "chemicznymi" płytkami, to raczej odradzam. W takiej jak nasza to by w sumie uszło, ale szczerze mówiąc... nie chciałoby mi się chyba, przecież to będzie jakaś strrrraszliwa katorga. 
Fakt, że cena metra kwadratowego mozaiki ponad czterokrotnie wyższa od normalnej płytki szokuje, ale z drugiej strony... ileż tej mozaiki masz do położenia? U nas to było jakieś 2,5m2 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

u nas jest powierzchnia 0,8x0,8 po łuku.. tyle tylko, że ta mozaika co mi się podobała, to "wyszła" i nie ma jej w sprzedaży..  chodzi aby była ciemno szara po impregnacji.. gdyby była ta mozaika to bym ją kupiła, ale nie ma :sad:  poza tym chce aby miała nieregularne kształty.. na bank nie będę cięła kwadracików 2x2cm

----------


## bajcik

A więc tą mozaikę to się kupuje w plastrach przyklejonych do jakiejś folii?? No ciekawe. A jeśliby się chciało kolejność guziczków zmieniać to trzeba na tym plastrze? On jest samoprzylepny?

[ po chwili googlowania ]

http://allegro.pl/mozaika-szklana-zl...368840379.html
Możnaby sobie wannę obłożyć złotem jak sondę NASA  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Mozaika jest klejona spodem do takiego ażurowego cienkiego kartonika, a od wierzchu jeszcze ma przyklejoną folię.
Pozmieniać jej układ - oczywiście możesz, rozciąwszy to wszystko i układając po tafelku. Brrrr!!!!

Złota łazienka - szok! Zwłaszcza z tymi dodatkami. Hotel "Mazurkas" normalnie się chowa...

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> http://allegro.pl/mozaika-szklana-zl...368840379.html
> Możnaby sobie wannę obłożyć złotem jak sondę NASA


 taaaa i weź tu jeszzce zrób taką całą łazienkę.. cena nieziemska..

----------


## compi

Lepiejsi producenci ceramiki kleją od jakiego czasu mozaikę na silikonowych siateczkach. Ani to nie rozłazi się pod wpływem wilgoci, ani nie ma kłopotu z nierówno przyklejonymi elementami. Proponuję do mozaiki kleje gotowe w wiaderku, chyba na jakimś kauczuku. Drogo, ale wygodnie. Ewentualnie najlepsze zaprawy wysokoelastyczne i mały grzebień 6-7mm. Podłoże musi być równiutkie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Eeeechhh, teraz to se możesz proponować, jak już wszystko przyklejone  :sad: 
Najwyżej dla innych, niech się uczą... na mojej krzywdzie!  :wink: 

J.

----------


## compi

Oj nie wiem czy nie wspominałem wcześniej o tych drobiazgach.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Compi - tak, faktycznie wspominałeś przy okazji omawiania tej wnęki nadwannowej  :sad:  
Klej akurat dałem pod tą mozaikę dość dobry, jakiś superelastyczny ceresit to był (nie pamiętam symbolu, ale cena ~56PLN/worek), ale grubość warstwy niestety była spora... 
Nic, jutro to zafuguję, to się zobaczy. 

A tak dla odświeżenia naszego Dziennika, który jakoś mi się zaniedbało ostatnimi czasy... co prawda i niewiele się ostatnimi czasy u nas dzieje w sensie budowlanym, ale cośtam się zawsze znajdzie. Ot, choćby takie chwasty.

No kurcze! Ja nie jestem typowy miastowy blokers, wychowałem się co prawda całe życie w mieście, ale głównie za sprawą działki rekreacyjnej moich rodziców, do pracy "w polu" byłem przyzwyczajony od dziecka, więc temat chwastów nie był mi obcy, wiedziałem dobrze, że to cholerstwo generalnie rośnie na potęgę i jest przy tym złośliwe. Co innego jednak, kiedy się ma lat... no powiedzmy, że się jest w wieku, kiedy się jest najbardziej dorosłym w ciągu całego swojego życia (przynajmniej we własnym mniemaniu) i w ogrodzie się coś robi w wyniku stopięćdziesiątego upomnienia ze strony rodziców, kiedy to po stu czterdziestu dziewięciu powtórzeniach "no zaaaraaaaz" usłyszało się odrobinkę bardziej zdecydowaną zachętę (i oczywiście broń boże nie piszę tu o sobie, tak mi się tylko... zebrało), a co innego kiedy się to robi na swoim i dla siebie. 

My nie mamy (i nigdy mam nadzieję mieć nie będziemy) strzyżonego od linijki ogrodu w stylu późnego rokokoko. Mamy las i przerastającą ten las łąkę, na łące jak to na łące ma prawo rosnąć przeróżna zielenina, ale do licha nie muszą to być osty po pas przeplatane pokrzywami i pobielane lebiodą rozmaitą. Ta ostatnia w sumie pożyteczna bywa, ale jeszcze aż tak źle finansowo nie stoimy, jeszcze na piwo starcza, a nawet czasem na chleb coś zostaje. Lebioda zresztą przynajmniej nie kłuje. I ogólnie jakaś grzeczna jest: nie chowa się, rośnie sobie zagonem, wyrywana nie ucieka, nie szczerzy się za plecami... nie to co dajmy na to oset. Ten to jakiś szatan jest! Się idzie i się patrzy: rosną. Po pas wysokie, gęsto od nich. To się idzie po rękawice i za minutę wraca, żeby je wyrywać, cholery jedne. I co? I nic. Jakieś pojedyncze mikre krzaczki tylko. Co robić, wyrywa człowiek te pojedyncze krzaczki, rozgląda się gospodarskim okiem, widzi, że czysto, ani śladu ostów. No więc odkładamy rękawiczki, wracamy na podwórko i... i na mur beton, pierwsze na co się nadziejemy, to oset na pół metra wysoki, który stojąc podparty pod boki na środku trawnika, rechoce bezczelnie, prosto w twarz, a za nim rechoce cała gromada mniejszych...


Tyle dobrego, że z komarami względny rozejm zawarliśmy. Rozejm został okupiony czterema donicami roślinki znanej pod nazwą komarnica i regularnie palonym Kadzidłem BROS (taka zielona sprężynka, polecam!) - jedno z drugim powoduje, że na tarasie można siedzieć i zajmować się czymś innym, niż machanie łapami i klepanie się po wszelakich częściach ciała, a poza tarasem wieczorem można już nawet się przejść... no może nie to, że w pełni bezpiecznie, ale już przynajmniej nie trzeba szpadla w dłoni trzymać dla obrony.

Ma to te swoje dobre strony, że wróciwszy znów do produkcji szafek kuchennych (bo kiedyś to do licha trzeba wreszcie skończyć!) mogłem stolarnię rozłożyć sobie "na łonie natury" na tarasie. O, proszę, jaka sielanka:



Na zdjęciu akurat przerwa w wycinaniu felcownicą rowków pod plecy szafek, hurtem we wszystkich elementach szafek i przy okazji szuflad do garderoby (tu oczywiście rowki pod dna, nie plecy).

Półprodukcja (produkcja półproduktów) już na gotowo:



I dla wyjaśnienia, dla spostrzegawczych: nie, ja nie zdradziłem tego, co Występuje w Puszczy. A tego, co na zdjęciu, to wręcz niezbyt lubię, ale kupiłem promocyjną skrzynkę, dla skrzynki właśnie, bo fajna, pożyteczna. Jeszcze ze studenckich czasów mi zostało to trudnoosiągalne wtedy marzenie: mieć do dyspozycji własną skrzynkę piwa! I nie oparłem się. Piwo się wypije jakie by nie było, a potem w klatkę wstawi się inne  :wink: 
W głębi, na stole widać wspominaną wyżej spiralkę antykomarową. A jeszcze bardziej w głębi - zaczątek zjeżdżalni dla dzieci, zrobionej ze stempli pobudowlanych. Pokażę, jak skończę.

Jedna skręcona dziś szafka (kupę czasu zajęło produkowanie półproduktów, pozostałe ostatnie trzy szafki to w tym momencie jest kwestia kilku godzin pracy raptem), już nie na tarasie, a w domu, bo wszystko ma swoje granice, czasowe rozmiary rozejmu z komarami również i nie można go nadużywać:



Szafka będzie miała jeszcze ruchomą półkę. 

A wracając z powrotem na podwórze - wspominałem niedawno o bramie, którą zrobiliśmy, żeby uniemożliwić naszej młodszej łajzie zbieganie na ulicę. I tu jest super, łajza już nie zbiega (choć kombinuje w tej sprawie jak koń pod górę...), ale mi dla odmiany leń się włączył. No niechcemisie! Konkretnie nie chce mi się wyłazić z samochodu celem otwarcia bramy, potem wyłazić celem zamknięcia... 
Dodatkowo dochodzi problem z listonoszem, specjalnie na użytek którego, po paru awanturach na poczcie w temacie "dlaczego zostawiono awizo w skrzynce, skoro cały czas ktoś był w domu???!!!???", na naszej furtce zawisła kartka z treściwym, z daleka widocznym komunikatem: "Wejście przez bramę po prawo. Dzwonek *JEST* przy drzwiach!". I wszystko było fajnie, awantury z listonoszem skończyły się jak ręką odjął, tylko co teraz? Skoro brama "po prawej" jest teraz zamykana?
Krótko mówiąc, żeby się nie rozpisywać, zamarzyły mi się siłowniki do tej bramy (ta brama docelowo ma być gospodarczą, otwieraną od wielkiego dzwona i nie planowałem, ale chyba jednak się złamię i dam), a koniecznością wymuszoną sytuacją stało się pilne zainstalowanie nieobecnego do tej pory domofonu. I może jeszcze niezależnego od niego dzwonka. A żeby jedno i drugie (i przy okazji trzecie, czwarte i piąte) zrobić, potrzebne jest dociągnięcie kabli do płota. A żeby dociągnąć kable do płota, trzeba je mieć gdzie dociągnąć. Skrzynka rozdzielcza jest potrzebna po prostu.

I znów... jakby to napisać... Powiedzmy, że normalnym ludziom do takich spraw wystarcza zwykle puszka hermetyczna w płocie. No może dwie, osobna do niskonapięciowych połączeń (domofon, ew. linia z TPSA), osobna do elektryki (brama). U mnie instalacje są delikatnie mówiąc mało normalne, więc i tu nie mogło być inaczej  :wink:  Też będę miał puszkę hermetyczną. I to tylko jedną. Taką malutką (40x30x20)...



Na zdjęciu widać trzy godziny wczorajszego kucia, po którym mam całkiem odbitą prawą dłoń (kułem młotowierkarką, ale trzecia zasada Newtona działa i tutaj). 
I bunkier śmietnikowo-furtkowy w całej okazałości, dla oddania skali: 



Wsadzę sobie tam (do puszki, nie do bunkra) rozszycie okablowania bramy, drugiej bramy, furtki, oświetlenia, domofonu, ewentualnych wynalazków (jak np. czujnik obecności czegoś w skrzynce na listy), automatykę siłowników bramowych i (mam nadzieję) jeszcze niewielkie miejsce zostanie  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Od kilku dni używamy czegoś takiego, niskobudżetowego http://www.e-adma.pl/p/2/15/domofon-...odomofony.html. Miał być początkowo videodomofon za też niedużą kasę, nawet stwierdziłem że warto na wszelki pociągnąć do bramy koncentryk, a od centralki drugi do miejsca gdzie zawiśnie kiedyś wieeeeelkie TV, ale stwierdziliśmy że widoczność furtki z okna jest idealna i nie ma to sensu. Szukałem czegoś czegoś ze zbliżeniówką, coby nie trzeba było po imprezach trafiać w dziurkę kluczykiem i znalazłem ten zestaw u siebie w mieście. Działa elegancko, dźwięk jest czysty, jedyne dwa małe minusiki to konieczność wykręcenia gdniazda JACK po to aby zasilacz 12V (taki zwykły jak ładowarka do koma)przenieść w mniej reprezentacyjne miejsce i brak możliwości podsłuchu tego co się pod furtką dzieje. Dopiero próba nawiązania połączenia przyciskiem przy panelu furtki uruchamia łączność. Poza tym same zalety. Od razu drugi przycisk na zestawie słuchawkowym z oznaczeniem dzwonka, służący do wywołania drugiej słuchawki przerobiłem na bezpotencjałowy styk zwierny dla uruchomienia bramy wjazdowej. Nie muszę już patrzeć na wiszącego na ścianie pilota Hormanna. Panel słuchawkowy ma trzeci nieczynny przycisk, ale bez kłopotu można go uruchomić wstawiając zamiast blokady małą sprężynkę. Przycisk jest połączony z mikrostykiem na płytce drukowanej, więc można go wykorzystać, po przeniesieniu go i wstawieniu małej diody, choćby do sygnalizacji skrzynki pocztowej. Uff, mam  nadzieję że napisałem to w miarę przejrzyście. Niska cena i łatwy dostęp do wnętrzności powoduje, że można się tym sprzętem zainteresować. 
Kłujące chwaściory pryskaj czymś dedykowanym. Mały spacer raz na 10 dni  z rozpylaczem w dłoni da efekt. Teraz te środki są łatwe w aplikacji. Pryskasz górę kwiatuszka i ten powoli chłonie środek do korzenia i usycha. Wyrywanie jest nieprzyjemne, a pozostawione resztki korzenia to potencjalny ponowny rozrost.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - dzięki za podpowiedź, ale u nas niestety z widocznością na furtkę jest kiepsko. Znaczy owszem, widać ją, ale w tym sęk, że tylko ją, kto stoi po drugiej stronie to już nie bardzo. Tak więc wideodomofon musi być. 

Ogólnie zresztą mam tu sporą zagwozdkę. W marzeniach, chyba nawet kiedyś tutaj prezentowanych (przy okazji omawiania łączności wewnętrznej w domu, opartej na SIP-serwerze, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli) chciałem domofon podpiąć do domowej instalacji telefonicznej, mając możliwość odebrania zgłoszenia z furtki dowolnym telefonem w domu, a w przypadku "nikto ne je doma", domofon miał być przekierowywany na komórkę np. moją (i tu barwna wizja rozmówki z akwizytorem ubezpieczeniowym stojącym wedle płota i usiłującym zrozumieć, dlaczego "nikogo nie ma w domu", skoro on z kimś przez domofon rozmawia  :wink:  ).
Marzenia, jak to marzenia, piękne były. Niestety chyba pozostaną marzeniami. To, co wymyśliłem, jeszcze nie tak dawno temu realizowało się bezproblemowo byle telefoniczną centralką domową. Obecnie nikt normalny nie będzie w domu instalował analogowej centralki - to po pierwsze. Po drugie - owe nieszczęsne wideo...

Najgorsze jest to, że owszem, są na rynku wideodomofony potrafiące przekierować wywołanie na linię telefoniczną. Znalazłem nawet taki potrafiący bezpośrednio współpracować z SIPem. Znaczy hosanna. Przynajmniej, póki się nie spojrzy na cenę... (jakieś dwa i pół tysiąca...)

Tak więc wszystko wskazuje na to, że póki co przynajmniej, będziemy mieli normalny wideodomofon. A może z czasem, jak się nowe technologie bardziej upowszechnią, trafią pod strzechy, Chińczycy w garażach malutkimi rączkami będą konkurencyjne modele robić... Może wtedy?
Model - myślałem ostatnio raczej o dość popularnym modelu ABAXO MC-730C, decydująca okazała się kwestia wyglądu (zarówno monitora jak i panela zewn.), bo funkcje on ma typowe. Breloki jednak wyglądają atrakcyjnie, może się jeszcze zastanowię nad jakimś modelem z brelokami.

Póki co jednak - instalacja pod te (i wszelkie inne) domofony już gotowa:



Na razie siedzi tam jedynie korespondencja: kabel 10x1,5mm2 ("sygnalizacyjny", bardzo fajna sprawa do takich zastosowań  :smile:  ) i telekomunikacyjny żelowaniec dziesięcioparowy. Reszta - będzie. Kiedyśtam, jaksię tym znów zajmę. I jak mi się uda do tej skrzynki ponownie dostać, ponieważ niestety kluczem do niej zaopiekowała się nasza łajza...

Nie, nie ma siły, musi być dygresja. Łajza jest dzieckiem potwornie ciekawskim. Każde miejsce, do którego on nie może się dostać, stanowi dla niego osobiste, wielokrotnie podejmowane wyzwanie. Przykładem może być przylegająca do jego pokoju garderoba, zajęta w tej chwili popakowanymi w pudełka poprzeprowadzkowymi dobrami okołodzieciowymi i w związku z tym stanowiąca obiekt jego wielkich marzeń (i to proszę sobie wyobrazić wizję dziecięcia siedzącego z rozradowaną miną na stosie ciuchów, starych zabawek i akcesoriów okołoniemowlęcych, wysypanych z iluś pudeł na kupę). Z początku wystarczała klamka. Niestety, jak tylko dziecię dorosło na tyle, żeby do niej sięgnąć, pierwsze co zrobiło, to się tam włamało. Garderoba więc zaczęła być zamykana na klucz. 
I tu się dopiero zaczęło.... Wszystko, co się mieści do dziurki od klucza, jest tam wkładane i testowane na okoliczność bycia kluczem. Drewniana zabawka udająca narzędzie, kiedy w odpowiedzi na pytanie dziecięcia "cio-to?", tata powiedział, że to klucz (był to zabawkowy klucz oczkowo-płaski), pierwsze co dziecię zrobiło, to wystartowało z owym kluczem do drzwi, bo a może tym razem się uda.
Drugie takie drzwi stanowiące obiekt jego marzeń, to drzwi gospodarcze, z boku domu (prowadzą do kotłowni). Te drzwi również były już otwierane wszystkim, np. gwoździem. No i kończąc dygresję, a do rzeczy przechodząc: zostawiłem dziś nieopatrznie kluczyk od tej skrzynki w jej drzwiczkach. A pogoda taka, że dziecię cały czas latało na podwórku. No i kluczyk wziął i wsiąkł... Na amen. Łajza pytana, czy brała, kiwa głową, że tak. A gdzie zaniósł? Łapie za rączkę i prowadzi, prosto do tamtych drzwi. I pokazuje, że je otwierał. 
Drzwi są. Nadal zamknięte. Klucza nie ma. "Gdzie zaniosłeś kluczyk?" - niestety tu już udaje, że nie wie, o co chodzi, zapewne widząc, że znów nic z tego, porzucił gdzieś kluczyk, sam nie wie, gdzie. Trop w każdym razie był ewidentny, niestety urwał się przy tych drzwiach. Działka przeszukana, ale wiadomo... szukać klucza w lesie, to jak igły w les... tfu, w sianie.
To taki normalny energetyczny kluczyk typu rurka ze skrzydełkami, dokupi się, albo wykombinuje coś, nie ma problemu, ale szkoda tego oryginalnego  :sad:  
Łajzo jedna, kiedyś to przeczytasz, to sam zobaczysz, co Tata z Tobą miał, grrrrr!

A jak już o dzieciach mowa - zrobiłem im coś. Coś, z czego jestem dumny, jest to arcydzieło małej architektury ogrodowej, czysty styl forest-rustica. Zrobiłem, patrzę i im dłużej patrzę, tym bardziej dochodzę do wniosku, że ja to marnuję swój talent normalnie, pierdoły jakieś robiąc. Meble do salonów powinienem produkować! Na zamówienie! Za ciężkie pieniądze! Chętni proszeni o zgłaszanie się pojedynczo. I tłoku mi pod furtką nie robić, nie pchać się!

Patrzcie i podziwiajcie:



Na zdjęciu Wyjątek za pomocą swojej starej piły "lisi ogon" dokonuje ostatnich poprawek. 
A tu - pierwszy zjazd:



A na poważnie - ślizg ufundowali na "Dzień Dziecka" Dziadek z Wujkiem, kotwy gruntowe kupiłem, reszta to pobudowlane stemple, których mi trochę zostało i gwoździe po dekarzach (pięciocalowe bydlak! Znaczyyyy... gwoździe bydlaki, nie dekarze. I mniejsza o cale). Całość - do lasu chyba pasuje, prawda?  :wink: 

I na koniec łazienka, w której zafugowałem wreszcie wannę:



Z fugą wygląda lepiej, ale i tak nie jestem zadowolony. 
Łazienka w całości:



Przy następnym podejściu biorę się za podłogę! 
Ściana po prawo nieskończona, bo czeka na grzejnik. Prócz niej, niezafugowane są jeszcze tylko wnętrza półek i niezrobiony jest pawlacz. No i ten dekiel rewizyjny w wannie, ale to już dłobiazg.

J.

PS - a i zapomniałbym, w temacie ostów jeszcze: Compi, a możesz (Ty bądź ktoś zorientowany) polecić jakiś środek konkretny? Może spróbuję, choć pierwsza moja myśl jest trochę na nie. Może i te środki są skuteczne, ale skoro i tak trzeba obejść i każdy krzaczek z osobna potraktować, to po pierwsze one cholery i tak się będą chować, a wtedy już nie sposób będzie stwierdzić wracając tą samą ścieżką i widząc dwa razy więcej ostów, niż przy poprzednim nawrocie, który był pryskany, a który jeszcze nie. A one, wiedząc o tym, jak nic się będą podmieniać jeszcze...
No i kwestia czysto psychologiczna, możliwość złapania mendy za podstawę, wyrrrrrwania z ziemi, rzzzucenia na ziemię, naskoczenia obunóż i podeptania z mściwymi okrzykami, toczeniem piany z pyska i głuchym warkotem dobywającym się z gardzieli - bezcenne! Tego nie zastąpi jakieś tam... psikanie!  :wink:

----------


## cronin

Oset oporny jest, nawet psikanie roundapem trzeba wielokrotnie powtarzać (a przy dzieciach roundap odpada). Zostaje tylko mściwe wyrywane i deptanie i to zanim zacznie kwitnąć i rozsiewać nasiona. Tylko pamiętaj żeby mieć dobre buty bo jak nadepniesz stopą w sandałku lub klapku to oset będzie miał satysfakcję  :wink:  Też mam na działce kolczaste krzaczory po pas, dziś się z nimi właśnie zaznajomiłam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Roundupem wypalałem chwasty wzdłuż płotu, "od ulicy", bo w tym roku doszedłem do wniosku, że nasze frontowe ogrodzenie i tak jest wielce malownicze (słupki i murki z gołego, dość paskudnie lanego betonu, obciągnięte pogiętą starą siatką po budowie), dekoracje z łopianów i lebiody po pas nie są mu potrzebne. Dałem go tam w stężeniu tak ze dwa razy większym niż zalecane, ot tak dla pewności (a ekolodzy z grinpisu mogą mi skoczyć). 
Efekt: sina goła ziemia, z resztkami wyschniętych badyli i żadnych śladów życia. Prawie żadnych. Bo osty pozbawione konkurencji innych chwastów nawet jakby lepiej rosły, jak przed tym opryskiem. Tyle tylko, że chować się już gdzie nie miały, bidulki, więc wyrrrrrwałem je do imentu.

A co do obuwia do prac ogrodowych - mam, zaopatrzyłem się w praktyczne "buty ogrodnicze" w Jysku i wielce je sobie chwalę  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Wracając do domofonu/videodomofonu. Jeśli zależy Ci przynajmniej na tym, aby zobaczyć kto się dobijał do drzwi to szukaj centralki z kartą pamięci. Stuka fotki dzwoniącym, lub kręcącym się pod bramą. Podobno niektóre nawet MMS-a na koma potrafią wysłać. Ile to kosztuje nie pamiętam, ale nie były to kwoty powyżej dwóch tysięcy.
Roundap jest środkiem niezalecanym podczas ciąży. Tak słyszałem. 
Zjeżdżalnia klimatyczna. Jeszcze trochę i ogródek Jordanowski będziesz miał pod domem.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ja nie mam lasu.. ale też planuję niedługo walczyć z ostami.. 

*Jarek* a nie myślałeś aby wanne na takim czymś postawić?


koszt na allegro z wysyłką około 180zł..

----------


## Jarek.P

Heh, gdybym wiedział, że coś takiego istnieje, to zapewne bym tego użył... 
Rzecz wygląda świetnie. Co prawda u mnie zabudowa wystaje spod wanny na ok.7-8cm i nie jestem pewien, na ile ten styropian jest twardy, czy po prostu sam narożnik wytrzymałby np. ciężar przysiadającego na krawędzi murka człowieka, ale zastanawiać się byłoby nad czym.

Cóż, kolejną wannę narożną, jeśli kiedyś w życiu będę osadzał, to jako bardziej doświadczony glazurnik mam nadzieję, zrobię to lepiej.

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Myślałam, że wolałeś coś pewniejszego/stabilniejszego czyli bloczki, bo w sumie na początku jakoś mnie to nie przekonało, ale mąż widział to na żywo w sklepie i jest to dobra podstawa.. my jak będziemy robić górną łazienkę, to na pewno o tym pomyślimy..

----------


## krzysztof5426

Żeby było widać na gruncie miejsca opryskane, jak robisz oprysk punktowy na określone rośliny, to do opryskiwacza dodaję 2 łyżki pigmentu żółtego, lub innego o neonowym kolorze.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobry pomysł, dzięki.
A czego używasz jako pigmentu?

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Przez wiele lat używałem pigmentu - barwnika do farb kredowych. Kupowałem go w takim " przedwojennym" sklepiku wyłącznie z farbami.
Ostatnio w Castro kupiłem prawie różowy pigment w płynie do farb emulsyjnych.
Zastanawiałem się również gdzie w rozsądnej i niehurtowej ilości i cenie można kupić barwniki spożywcze.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kuchnię posunąłem trochę. 
W sensie wykonawczym, znaczy. Posunięcie ma postać zachodniej połaci górnego ciągu szafek, które wreszcie wzięły i zawisły i właśnie nawet, w momencie, jak piszę te słowa, żona je zapełnia. 

Kuchnia w obecnym stadium wygląda tak:



Jak widać, w dalszym ciągu brakuje jej frontów, brakuje również ostatniej, wiszącej szafki wraz z narożną na ścianie przeciwległej, na zdjęciu właściwie niewidocznej. Ta ostatnia szafka zawiśnie prawdopodobnie już jutro i zaraz potem zaczynamy rozrysowywać fronty do zamówienia. Potem jeszcze zostanie oświetlenie podszafkowe, belki sufitowe (taką ozdóbkę sobie żona wymyśliła), murek z cegły ręcznie formowanej na początku całego ciągu szafkowego, a na murku jeszcze taki wąski blacik "barowy". Po drugiej stronie kuchni, po prawo na zdjęciu, będzie drugi podobny murek, boków szafek nie będzie widać.
Nad blatem "barowym" kolejna drewniana belka z oświetleniem punktowym. 
A i zapomniałbym: szafka wisząca druga od okna (ta na zdjęciu i ta nieobecna po drugiej stronie) ma mieć u dołu na tej wąskiej półce rządek małych szufladek - te szufladki muszę z czegoś zrobić, prawdopodobnie ze sklejki (fronty będą normalne). I zastanowić się, czy dawać im w ogóle jakieś prowadnice (np. denne), czy z uwagi na ich małe rozmiary i fakt, że wygodnie będzie je wyciągać w całości, nie lepiej je zrobić po prostu wkładane w tą półkę.

Jak widać, już niedużo zostało  :wink:  Biorąc pod uwagę tempo prac przy tej kuchni - jeszcze z rok i będzie  :big grin: 

Szafki wiszą jak należy, na listwach:



Boczne szafki, te narożne (widać jedną póki co) na listwy już się nie załapały, są mocowane bokiem do korpusu szafki wiszącej "normalnej" - uznałem, że tak będzie bezpieczniej niż wieszać je na jednym zaczepie i estetyczniej, niż wieszać je na dwóch zaczepach, w tym jednym wystawionym na widok.


Dobra, tyle o kuchni, teraz będzie o zwierzętach. Bo dawno nie było.
W zasadzie odkąd tu mieszkamy na stałe, mamy nocami pewien problem. Problem ów objawia się tylko wiosną/latem, zaczyna się tuż po zmroku i trwa zwykle do początków świtu. A ma on postać monotonnego, dość wysokiego:

Piiiiiiiiiii!

Piiiiiiiiiii!


Piiiiiiiiiii!

Piiiiiiiiiii!



Piiiiiiiiiii!

Piiiiiiiiiii!

Piiiiiiiiiii!


Średnia częstotliwość - co kilka do kilkunastu sekund, czasem następują dłuższe przerwy. Głośność - a tak ze trzydzieści parę decybeli  :wink:  Źródło: a gdzieś za oknem, slychać z jednego punktu, który się przemieszcza. Upierdliwość - idzie przywyknąć, dziś właśnie złapałem się na tym, że bydlę nadaje wyjątkowo upierdliwie, a ja już nawet nie zwracam uwagi. Kiedy jednak już ową uwagę zwróciłem, zadałem sobie wreszcie trud i ustaliłem, co to. 

Ano, sowę mamy. Tylko jakąś nienormalną, bo zamiast, jak każda szanująca się sowa powinna wiedzieć, a jak każde dziecko dobrze z bajek pamięta, robić UCHUUUU-UCHUUUU, ta, małpa jedna, robi "Piiiiiiiiii!"

Zresztą, co ja będę się w opisy bawił, macie, posłuchajcie sobie sami


!

Dźwięki z samego początku filmu to jest właśnie to, ich głośność (przy normalnym ustawieniu "volume") to też jest właśnie to, co słychać u nas w domu. Od zmroku, jak już pisałem, do świtu...
Myśmy po prostu przywykli, ale tak się dziś zastanawiałem, że nocujący u nas latem przygodni a nieprzyzwyczajeni goście chyba się nie wyśpią za bardzo  :wink:  

Niech nam tylko małpa jedna wiewiórki nie zeżre, to sobie może mieszkać! Choć, swoją drogą, ciekawe, gdzie sobie gniazdo zrobiła.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze mały update, bo poczytałem właśnie o tych sowach. Dorosłe jak najbardziej robią "UUUCHUUUU UUUCHUUUU", natomiast to, co u nas piska, to jest, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, pisklę:



J.

----------


## blekowca

Podoba mi się dzwonek w kuchni do zwoływania rodzinki na posiłki jak mniemam. Ciekawe czyj pomysł to był, żony czy twój. Stawiam na żonę bo ty byś pewnie zrobił elektroniczno-elektryczny sterowany, np. myślą  :cool: ...

----------


## Jarek.P

N o to Cię zaskoczę, bo dzwonek typu "okrętowy" zawsze był moim marzeniem  :smile:  
Żona natomiast wymyśliła miejsce zainstalowania tego dzwonka.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie mi przekazano na PW, że dziś zmarł nagle fachowiec, który nam robił elewację. 
A jeszcze wczoraj byli u nas jego klienci, oglądać nasz kolor "w naturze", przedwczoraj z nim w tej sprawie rozmawiałem, dowiadując się przy okazji, czy by nie zrobił nam podbitki.
Pan Andrzej wraz z bratem i współpracownikami byli jedną z lepszych fachowych ekip, która się przez nasza budowę przewinęła, polecaliśmy ich wielu osobom, a tu niestety... Człowiek w sumie w naszym wieku, ojciec dzieciom, eechhhh...

[']

J.

PS:
A swoją drogą... ta nasza budowa teoretycznie trwa już trzy lata a pomijając jedynie rok startowy, rok w rok piszę tu o śmierci kogoś w taki czy inny sposób z nią związanego. Najpierw moja Mama, następny był kierbud, teraz Pan Andrzej...

----------


## Muniamus

> on już zajęty, tak od dziesięciu lat mniej więcej



To się nazywa akcja - reakcja  :wink: 
Gratuluje w takim razie Męża i proszę o wskazówki gdzie się takich nabywa  :wink:

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Kilka dni temu pomyślałem sobie, że ekipa która robi mi ocieplenie będzie pierwszą na mojej budowie, którą będę mógł z czystym sumieniem każdemu polecić. Los zechciał, że ekipy Pana Andrzeja nikomu już nie będę mógł polecić. Moja budowa była jego ostatnią...

Wczoraj rano jeszcze rozmawialiśmy... Ustalaliśmy termin wykonania struktury, powiedziałem, że będzie robiona w kwietniu. Ech.

To wszystko jest jakieś niepojęte.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurcze, kolejną młotowiertarkę zajechałem  :sad: 

Ktoś mi powie, gdzie w stolycy można kupić oringi?

J.

----------


## amciek80

> Kurcze, kolejną młotowiertarkę zajechałem


Oringi kupowalem w Tubesie ale w zestawach. Ale nie wiem czy beda mieli pojedyncze i czy na miejscu.
    ul. Ryżowa 88
    02-495 WARSZAWA
    tel. 22 572 98 30
    tel. kom. 693 557 885
    GODZINY OTWARCIA
    pn-pt 7.00-16.00
    sobota 9.00-14.00

Jaka mlotowiertarke zajechales? Czy mozesz podac nazwe dla potomnych? Padla bo to szajs z marketu czy ja dobiles?

----------


## Jarek.P

Za namiary na oringi dzięki, ale to nie one. 


Ta moja wiertarka to średnia półka z hipermarketu, takie castoramowe rozwiązanie "prawie jak profi", MacAllister znaczy. I chyba nie polecam. fakt, że u mnie ta wiertarka zniosła bardzo dużo, w dodatku nie pieściłem się z nią zbytnio, spoczywanie w pyle było jej codziennością, SDSowe końce wierteł jedynie o spodnie ocierałem, żadnego smaru, ale problemy sprawiała w sumie od początku. Dwa razy w naprawie gwarancyjnej, a teraz... trzeba będzie bulić.


Rozmontowałem tą swoją wiertarkę, spodziewając się jakichś problemów z brudem własnie, może z oringami, niestety okazało się, że sprzęgło załączające udar jest w stanie agonalnym. Oddam ją do serwisu, bo podobno to nie jest droga naprawa, zobaczymy...

Jako ciekawostkę załączę zdjęcia wnętrza wiertarki, bo ładne:





J.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Jarek, robiłeś wentylację mechaniczną? Większość Twojego dziennika czytałem, ale jakoś nie kojarzę... Jeśli robiłeś, to skieruj mnie na odpowiednie strony dziennika.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, nie robiłem. 
Teoretycznie rzecz biorąc, cały czas mam taką możliwość, bo kanałów wentylacyjnych u nas dostatek i w zasadzie do każdego jednego pomieszczenia ze strychu dałoby się dotrzeć, ale zapewne pozostanie to jedynie teoretyczną możliwością jeszcze długo.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jestem, żyję, mam się dobrze. I nie, nie siedzę na wakacjach  na Santorini.

Po prostu, nie piszę, bo najzwyczajniej w świecie niechemisie. O czym za bardzo nie ma i jakoś chęci coraz mniej... no starość, panie, starość, powoli już dobija się do wieku, kiedy to się jedynie, panie dzieju, opowiada, jak to za młodu bywało  :wink: 


A bardziej poważnie: kuchnia - powieszona, czeka na kolejny przypływ chęci do roboty, to się zamówi i potem powiesi fronty. 

Z tematów instalacyjnych - ostatnio pokazywałem rozdzielnię w ogrodzeniu na potrzeby bram, domofonów i tym podobnych. Domofon będzie się instalował lada dzień, a póki co - zakończyłem drugie końce kabli idących do tejże rozdzielni. W pokazywanej już kiedyśtam skrzynce połączeniowej w garażu, która tym samym zapełniła się całkowicie, obecnie wygląda tak:



Z wieści dotyczących tejże instalacji jeszcze - klucz zgubiony przez najmłodszą łajzę zaginął bezpowrotnie, liczyłem na to, że "sam się znajdzie", niestety musiał go gnojek jeden wtrynić gdzieś tak, że rzecz jest bez szans. W dodatku klucz okazał się nie do kupienia (cytując pana z jednego sklepu: "mieliśmy takie, ale tylko oryginalne, w cenie coś koło stówy za sztukę, nie sprzedał się ani jeden, a te co były - rozkradli"). Cóż... najwyżej, kiedyśtam, jak już sobie kupię wymarzoną tokarkę do metalu, to sobie taki kluczyk dotoczę. A póki co będę szafkę otwierał kombinerkami...

I wreszcie... no cóżby innego, epopeja ostatnia, łazienka znaczy. NIe, nie powiem, że skończona, bo skończona nie jest. Ale już oddana do użytku. I tak właśnie, proszę wycieczki obecnie ona wygląda:



Zdjęcie przedstawia widok "z drzwi". W głębi widać brakujące cokoły (brakło mozaiki, bo na cokoły nie była planowana), po lewo na podłodze brak płytek, za chwilę napiszę, dlaczego. W prawym rogu widać niezapłytkowany róg ściany - jej fragment czeka na grzejnik, który co prawda już dawno kupiony i zapłacony, jakoś cały czas nie może do nas dotrzeć, a bez niego nie odważę się na ślepo wyprowadzać rur do jego podejść. Niby wymiary mam, ale tyle już się na tej budowie nauczyłem, żeby takim deklaracjom producenta nie wierzyć. Zawsze może się okazać, że rysunek techniczny był ze starego modelu, ja zaś mam nowy, lepszy, z wylotami o dwa centymetry niżej. Przyjedzie, to się go powiesi, odrysuje ołówkiem i zrobi rurki na cacy. I dopiero wtedy zapłytkuje...

Ściana kiblowo-bidetowa:



I tu widać po pierwsze niezapłytkowaną dziurę w podłodzę. Dziurę, która, jak być może co uważniejsi czytelnicy naszego dziennika pamiętają, ma być zsypem brudnych ciuchów do kotłowni znajdującej się piętro niżej. Dziurę tą trzeba jakoś obudować "na ładnie". Jakoś... Pytanie tylko, jak?...
Obecnie forsowany pomysł: znaleźć firmę robiącą cuda z nierdzewki i zamówić takie coś a'la tubę podciętą z jednej strony, z kołnierzem do wewnątrz u góry, a na zewnątrz u dołu. To by stało na górze, od góry miałoby klapę z drewna (drewniane dodatki w tej łazience mają być standardem), a pod tym, przez strop, jeszcze jakaś rura prowadząca by była.

No i bidet. I wystający spod niego dół syfonu. Czyli coś, co mojej żonie, odkąd to zobaczyła spać nie daje, bo taki wystający syfon jest brzydki. Ja tam nie wiem, ja się nie znam, dla mnie ten syfon jest bardzo ładny, a najwięcej uroku w moich oczach dodaje mu możliwość bezproblemowego odkręcenia dołu celem wyczyszczenia, ale skoro żona nań patrzeć nie może, to może jeszcze coś wykombinuję. Nie za bardzo tylko wiem, co... Krótszego syfonu, niż ten użyty przeze mnie po prostu nie ma. Myślałem przez moment nad wstawieniem tam syfonu wannowego, ale to z kolei wymagałoby demontowania całej muszli do jego czyszczenia. A demontaż przez tą dziurę pod bidetem - dziękuję, postoję. Wystarczy mi już zdobywana sprawność ginekologiczna przy składaniu tego do kupy, zwłaszcza skręcaniu korka (KFA) - mam szczupłe ręce i jako elektronik sporo precyzyjnych narzędzi, więc i chwycić toto od dołu byłem w stanie i przytrzymać czymś od góry korek (nie ma żadnych kryz montażowych, jedyne, co wymyśliłem, to przytrzymywanie go wygiętymi płaskoszczypami od wewnątrz za otwory przelewowe, a trzeba go było mocno skręcić, bo inaczej ciekł, skubaniec), ale ciekaw jestem, jak z montażem takiego bidetu radzi sobie przeciętny Pan Kazio - Hydraulik, z łapami jak bochny, który z precyzyjnych narzędzi ma jedynie mały młotek  :wink: 

A na poważnie - zastanawiam się jeszcze nad wywaleniem tego korka co jest (stanowi komplet z baterią, jest dość długi) i wstawieniu tam krótszego, klikanego, to by ten syfon podsunęło do góry o spory kawałek. Tyle, że taki korek, to kolejny wydatek, w dodatku nie taki znów pilny. A może się małżonka przyzwyczai do tego, co jest?...  :wink: 

Bok umywalkowo-półkowy:



Uważni dojrzą, że temu lustru się jedno oczko odlep... przepaliło. No tam po lewo. Niestety, cały urok halogenów...  :sad:  I oczywiście dostarczone w komplecie z lustrem żarówki zapasowe diabeł ogonem nakrył, mimo że wcześniej co i rusz pod ręce podchodziły.

Sama wanna:



Szczerze mówiąc, patrzeć na nią nie mogę. Mozaika na zdjęciu wygląda nawet OK, ale niestety, tak naprawdę, to równa ona nie jest  :sad:  
W dodatku u samego dołu jest jeszcze nieskończona, ponieważ wychodzi tam mniej więcej od niecałej połowy do 3/4 tafelka (wanna ma spadek, stąd różne wysokości), a jak zacząłem to kleić, to żona, pełniąca u nas rolę Głównego Dekoratora Wnętrz orzekła, że to wygląda kiepsko i że wykombinujemy tam coś innego. Jakąś opaskę, czy coś. 
Mi tam ten dół nie straszny, ale zaburzenia płaszczyzny już owszem. I szczerze mówiąc dołowało mnie to mocno, zastanawiałem się całkiem poważnie nad tym, żeby kiedyś to skuć i wykleić od nowa, ale dziś humor w tym zakresie mi się zdecydowanie poprawił po obejrzeniu dodatku "Łazienki" do ostatniego wydania Muratora, które właśnie znalazłem w skrzynce - jest tam na jednej stronie zdjęcie natrysku bodajże, obudowanego niebieską mozaiką. I ta mozaika jest jeszcze ze dwa razy bardziej nierówna od mojej. A mimo to do folderu z inspiracjami trafiła  :smile:  Więc może z tą moją wanną nie jest tak źle? Może tak trzeba, tak jest kul i trędi, a lepiej, równiej się na krzywiźnie mozaiki po prostu położyć nie da? Pocieszam się tym, w każdym razie  :big grin: 

Jeszcze z łazienkowych ciekawostek, w zasadzie "ku pamięci" do rodzinnego archiwum: najmłodsza łajza przy powstawaniu tej łazienki asystowała ze wszystkich sił. Swoich i naszych. A tych ostatnich angażować potrafił całkiem sporo... Możecie sobie np. wyobrazić, jakiego przyśpieszenia się dostaje na widok dwulatka z młotkiem w ręku, zabierającego się do stukania w świeżo położoną glazurę? Abo dziś choćby: dwukrotnie sobie urządzał zabawę w chlapanie wodą w kiblu. Ręcznie, żeby nie było wątpliwości. Do tego rozwinięta na całą łazienkę rolka taśmy dwustronnej Tesa "do luster" (bardzo dobra i dość droga, niestety...), łapki upaprane w fudze, a za łapkami wszystko wokół, narzędzia co i rusz wyrywane z rąk (ulubiony rodzaj narzędzia: nóż "łamany", z wysuniętym ostrzem, obowiązkowo noszony w pozycji "na sztorc" i biegiem).
Przy robieniu zdjęć do niniejszego wpisu też asystował, a jakże, on przy wszystkim asystuje. Co więcej, asystował aktywnie, postanowił bowiem zaprezentować ekran kąpielowy:





I to by było na tyle. Ciąg dalszy - nastąpi. Kiedyś...

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Pełna podziwu jestem dla Twojej kolejnej pracy, a te łapki wszystko macające... to w końcu Twój Syn, Twoja krew  :big lol:  tak, że na pewno się nie dziwisz. Jestem Ciekawa jakim dzieckiem byłeś  :cool: 

O zsypie możeż sobie poczytać na ten przykład u Nefer http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?180196-System-zrzutu-bielizny-i-brudnych-ubrań.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zsyp na brudy konstrukcji Nefer znam, u mnie jednak nie będzie takiego okafelkowanego pudełka, tylko goła rura z nierdzewki wystająca z podłogi, coś a'la metalowy kosz na śmieci z drewnianą klapą (w rozwiązaniu idealnym choć trudnym do realizacji, ta klapa również mogłaby być otwierana pedałem, tak jak w koszu  :smile:  ).

Trudność jednak polega na tym, że moja dziura w stropie jest częściowo przysłonięta zabudową, więc rura tworząca trzon "kosza" będzie musiała być podcięta. No, chyba, że podetnę zabudowę...

A co do łajzy - no fakt, to moja krew  :smile:  Z tego, co wiem ze wspomnień mojej mamy, jaki ja byłem w tym wieku, to dziecię idzie dokładnie w moje ślady. Wyjątek jest już większy, ma swoje zainteresowania i zaczął się wyłamywać, już mi tak nie asystuje, jak kiedyś, na tego jednak liczę. 
Tyle, że mnie w jego wieku (2 lata) już prąd pierdzielnął (co, jak cały czas powtarzam, zapewne ukierunkowało mnie na resztę życia), on jeszcze takiego bodźca nie miał. Nie to, żebym mu życzył, ale...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

A przymierzałeś się do kosza metalowego z pedałem - wyciąć dno, na przykrywkę czapeczkę ze sklejki dać i góra jakby gotowa :big grin: 

coś w tym stylu

http://www.ole.pl/kosz-na-smieci-20l-mat.html

----------


## Jarek.P

Myślałem o tym, ale to niestety nie takie proste. Przedłużeniem tego pedała otwierającego kosz jest dźwignia z osią umieszczoną w jego dnie, , u mnie zaś musi być równy i gładki przelot na wskroś. Dodatkowo sama klapa otwiera się "na ścianę" poza obrys kosza (nie da się tego kosza otworzyć po dociśnięciu jego tyłu do ściany) więc tak czy tak z niego wykorzystałbym tylko rurę. 

Własnie zabieram się za naszkicowanie tego, co potrzebne i powysyłam to do firm produkujących cuda z nierdzewki. Przed momentem rozmawiałem z jedną lokalną z Marek, gość na pytanie czy zajmują się drobnicą wykonywaną na zamówienie odparł, że niedawno robił z nierdzewki kotwiczki wędkarskie, czym mnie ujął  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

A musi to być z nierdzewki, może po prostu sklejka może nie taka http://www.sklejkaelastyczna.pl/oferta-superform.html, bo byłby to chyba przerost formy nad treścią  :wink:  ale pudło, a w środku rura, nawet z pcv

----------


## Jarek.P

A może pudło "z czegoś", mozaiką obłożone?... Z kanalizacyjną fi250 wewnątrz?

Sam w sumie nie wiem, szkic zsypu z nierdzewki w każdym razie zrobiłem, roześlę do wyceny, a co tam, najwyżej jak się okaże, że to majątek jest warte (choć gość przez telefon, na podstawie paszczowego opisu mówił coś o trzech stówach), to będę kombinował inaczej.



J.

----------


## RAPczyn

Panek kominy z Michałowic robi "cuda".

----------


## Jarek.P

Wysłałem i do nich, dzięki!

J.

----------


## compi

O rurze szalunkowej obłożonej mozaiką już wczoraj chciałem Ci napisać, ale fi mi się nie zgadzało. Natomiast po dzisiejszej podróży po kończonej właśnie ekspresówce, wpadła mi w oko rura drogowa, czarna i to jakiś przepust dla drobnej zwierzyny.

----------


## Jarek.P

Obawiam się, że mozaika na rurze o promieniu  rzędu 30cm nie będzie ładnie wyglądać. Poza tym, szczerze mówiąc, do układania mozaiki na krzywiźnie się trochę zraziłem. Ale pomysł jest, na którejśtam pozycji możliwości branych pod uwagę.

Rura drogowa... hmmm...  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Gdzież te czasy, jak do dziennika robiłem wpisy i codziennie... Ech, nic nie jest wieczne.

Łazienka w każdym razie już niemal się nie robi. Co się dało zrobić teraz - zrobione, reszta - poczeka. Na dostawę brakujących płytek (cokoły), na wymyślenie i wykonanie obudowy zsypu na brudy i jeszcze na skończenie światełek LED we wnęce przywannowej (oprawek szukam albo czegoś, co da się na nie zaadaptować). 

A co jest? Z jednego końca zmieniło się niewiele, doszły jedynie dekory pod oknem:



Ale za to z drugiego - wreszcie pojawił się grzejnik. I niech ten grzejnik, czy raczej jego producenta jasny szlag... no dobra, nie będę mu złorzeczył, powiedzmy, że niech go gołębie osrywają co i rusz za moją krzywdę. Szajs strrraszliwy! Produkt firmy Termix - to tak dla pełnej jasności. Znaleziony w internecie, bo taki w kształcie, jak miał być, bo moc, bo wymiary. Zamówiony, przyszedł, zabieram się za podłączanie. I pierwszy zonk nastąpił przy jego uzbrajaniu: za cholerę nie dawały się wkręcić króćce, korki i tym podobne. Po prostu grzejnik do lakierni szedł z niezabezpieczonymi otworami i zalakierowały się też gwinty. Co było robić, gwintownika wewnętrznego do rur nie mam, wziąłem więc jakieś żeliwne kolanko z odpowiednio chropowatym gwintem i powkręcałem "siłom" kilka razy, przetarło się.
Drugi zonk - uchwyty montażowe. Nie dość, że wykonane w sposób skandalicznie badziewny, to jeszcze źle były dopasowane do profila grzejnika. Grzejnik ma szczeble gięte w formie łuku. Czyli, jeśli mocowania są takie, że u góry grzejnika są dwa zawiesia po bokach, a u dołu jedno centralnie, to siłą rzeczy to jedno powinno być dłuższe o strzałkę łuku, prawda? Jest to oczywiste? Wydawać by się mogło, że jest. Szkoda, że nie dla producenta. Co z tego, że zawiesia są rozsuwane, skoro przy tych górnych rozsuniętych do boków grzejnika i na minimalnej długości, ten dolny nawet na maksymalnym wysuwie nie sięgał???
Miałem do wyboru: albo górne zawiesia dać blisko siebie, albo jakoś przedłużyć dolne. Wygrała opcja druga:



Przedłużka wykonana z korka kanalizacyjnego fi33, jego wygląd jest równie badziewny, jak reszty zawiesia, więc nie odróżnia się specjalnie.

Instalacja już przekuta, powyginana i dopasowana do grzejnika, można kleić ostatnie płytki:



Przy okazji: na podłodze leży sprężyna do gięcia PEXów. Zawodowcy dowolny promień gną co prawda w rękach, dla amatora jednak taka sprężyna to idealna sprawa, gnie się jak chce, bez ryzyka załamania rury.
A widoczne na zdjęciu gniazdko było przesuwane, bo pierwotnie jakoś mi się wykuło nie z tej strony grzejnika - ono jest do grzałki grzejnikowej, a ta, jak wiadomo, na powrocie być musi.

I ta strona łazienki już ukończona, jedynie cokołu brakuje i jakichś drzwiczek do pawlacza (jeszcze nie wiadomo na 100% jakich, choć żona ma już koncepcję):




I zupełnie nowy temat: balkony. Malutkie, bo malutkie, ale są, a wstyd się przyznać, ale aż do teraz były one gołymi jęzorami wystającymi ze stropu, od góry nie były zaizolowane niczym, w najmniejszym stopniu. Ech, na szczęście dach je ocieniał na tyle dobrze, że woda czy śnieg raczej na nich nie zalegały. Było nie było, jednak trzeba to wreszcie zrobić jak należy. Robi się więc:

Warstwa pierwsza, "paroszczelna": 2 x Dysperbit Dn na podkładzie z Dysperbitu 50/50 z wodą.



Warstwa druga, docieplająca: styropian:



Warstwy trzecia, czwarta, piąta i szósta: folia "poślizgowa", wylewka, zbrojenie z siatki szklanej (dane "bo tak" - siatkę mam w sporych ilościach, a chciałem tą płytę choć odrobinkę wzmocnić) i znów wylewka:



I tyle jest zrobione na teraz (znaczy... oczywiście wylewki są zaciągnięte do końca, tu po prostu zamarzyło mi się takie zdjęcie, jak to w katalogach produktów robią. Prawda, że "prawie" tak samo wygląda, prawda????  :wink:  )
Natomiast dalej... dalej zaczną się schody. Bo szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, co dalej. Na wierzch - wiadomo, jakaś izolacja, ale co wokół? Stara szkoła mówi prosto: balkon MA MIEĆ obróbki blacharskie. Jedne obróbki naokoło zewnętrznej krawędzi balkonu i te na razie zostawmy, zaraz do nich wrócę. Drugie obróbki wg starej szkoły mają jednak być na styku płyty balkonowej ze ścianą. I te obróbki zacząłem nawet robić, nie mając giętarki, zrobiłem sobie takową z dwóch desek i paru solidnych zawiasów, oto i owa giętarka w trakcie pracy:



A oto gotowy produkt - obróbka "testowa" wykonana z jednego z licznych zrzynków po wykończeniach blacharskich dachu, zachomikowanych "bo taki ładny kawałek blachy zawsze się do czegoś przyda":



Zrobiłem sobie taką obróbkę i poszedłem pogóglać, żeby się doteoryzować w temacie, czy blacha pod papę, czy na papę, jak toto kleić, czy wcinać pod styropian, czy wystarczy, jeśli na to cokół machnę. I szok! Ileś stron-poradników przeryłem i na styku balkon/ściana obróbek blacharskich nie zalecają obecnie nigdzie. Tylko folie w płynie bądź inne foliopodobne zajzajery, wspomagane na styku najwyżej jakąś taśmą doszczelniającą. I co ja mam robić? Taśmę mam, blachę też mam. Szaleć i robić tego superszczelnie nie muszę, bo jak pisałem, na balkonach nam woda nie stoi, ale jednak chciałbym to zrobić po prostu dobrze...

Ta strona balkonu to jednak jest mały pikuś. Jaja zaczynają się przy krawędzi zewnętrznej. Wygiętej w łuk. Ja proszę o pomysły: jak obrobić blacharsko łuk!
Pytany na tą okoliczność nasz dekarz mówi, że przy takim promieniu on się nie podejmie, ale są firmy, które robią gięte (czy raczej walcowane) takie obróbki po łuku. Dostałem namiar, dzwoniłem, faktycznie, robią, ale kurcze, czemu tak drogo...
Zrobić to na chama z blachy wygiętej w kątownik, z jedną stroną kątownika powycinaną w ząbki - fajnie się wygnie, ale szczyty tych ząbków będą miały styk z podciekającą wodą, zardzewieją po paru latach jak nic.

Wymyśiłem póki co jedynie coś takiego:



Płytki, którymi balkon będzie płytkowany delikatnie wysunę poza jego obrys, a pod nie wsadzę aluminiowy kątownik 10x40 - dziesięciomilimetrowy bok będzie robił za kapinos, a ten szerszy bok powycinam w ząbki do wyginania. Aluminium będzie miało tą przewagę nad blachą, że nie zardzewieje z czasem. Ewentualnie w tej samej roli zamiast aluminium mogę dać kątowniki z PVC, są w podobnych wymiarach do kupienia, a przynajmniej kolory jeszcze mam do dyspozycji czarny bądź brązowy. Tak czy tak jednak wydaje mi się to strasznym ersatzem. Kurcze, przecież półokrągłe balkony nie są znów taką wielką rzadkością, jak na nich są robione obróbki??? Wcale??? 
Dziś nawet z żoną przejeżdżając obok cudzego domu oglądaliśmy taki balkon - miał całe czoło zalaminowane blachą łączoną na rąbek. Ani to nie było ładne, ani nie rozwiązywało zasadniczego problemu: co z punktem przegięcia blachy do poziomu, w momencie kiedy jej pozioma część musiała być powycinana, bo inaczej cała ta rynna by się w łuk nie wygięła. 
Gotowy profil "schodowy" elegancko zakańczający kafle i z pięknym kapinosem u dołu - kupiłem, próbowałem wygiąć. I po dobroci i młotkiem. Nie da się. Znaczy owszem, da się, młotkiem da się wszystko, tylko nie byłem pewien, czy chcę mieć to potem założone na widoku.

I na koniec jeszcze - kolejne zwierzątka nam się do domu wprowadziły. Tym razem osy...
Gniazdo mają gdzieś w dachu, na tyle głęboko, że pierwsze podejście do ich tępienia okazało się nieskuteczne, użyty spray "na osy" miał po prostu za słaby zasięg, ale rzecz powtórzę, tym razem z użyciem używanej wcześniej "gaśnicy na szerszenie", ta ma 6m zasięgu, powinna wystarczyć.
Bo oczywistym chyba jest, że po wygranej wojnie z szerszeniami na taki drobiazg, jak osy nie mam zamiaru wołać specjalistów, prawda? 
Choć, z drugiej strony, jak cały czas dziś żonie powtarzam: gdyby te szerszenie zostały, to osy by w okolicy nie było ani jednej... A szerszenie może i groźniej wyglądają, ale przynajmniej nie pchają się do jedzenia spożywanego na tarasie i do piwa nie włażą, latają sobie w swoich własnych sprawach i nieniepokojone są całkowicie niegroźne.

Przy okazji: "ostatnia fotografia" niżej podpisanego tuż przed wyruszeniem w bój, wykonana przez małżonkę czule żegnającą męża idącego na (wg niej) pewne pożarcie przez stado rozwścieczonych bzykaczy:

----------


## compi

Pokombinuj z tymi listwami http://www.cezar.eu/?str=4&kat=PROFILE&n=1
Jeśli ładnie wyprowadzisz płytkę  na zewnątrz płaszczyzny balkonu i w pionie na te 5-10cm obrobisz również płytką to powstały nawis stanie się również okapnikiem. Tak myślę : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Przykazanie budowlane... któreś. Tam.

_Każde przyłącze, podejście itp. zrobione bez znajomości dokładnego docelowego miejsca, na zasadzie "a to będzie gdzieś tutaj" okaże się zlokalizowane w najgorszym możliwym miejscu._
 (swoją drogą... trzebaby te przykazania kiedyś spisać razem, ponumerować, ładnie zredagować i oprawić w skórę bydlęcą, jako pobudowlane dziedzictwo)

Zasada ta sprawdzała mi się przy chyba wszystkich podejściach kanalizy do umywalek, chyba każde jedno było przesuwane. Zwykle z powodu, że nie było dokładnie na środku docelowo wybranej umywalki, a troszkę na bok. To co jednak miałem teraz, to już było kuriozum:
Dawno dawno temu, jeszcze na drugiej stronie Dziennika pisałem o czerpni powietrza do kominka. Jej wylot został zlokalizowany dokładnie tam, gdzie miał stać kominek, tak, żeby to wyszło mniej więcej pod nim, broń Boże nie pod podporami. I super, tak to zostało zrobione, było sobie i było, w międzyczasie pomysł mania kominka w formie ogromnej landary z panoramiczną, giętą szybą wyewoluował do postaci całkiem niedużego pieca kaflowego z wkładem kominkowym. Konkretny model takiego pieca został też po długich perypetiach wybrany, zamówiony i zadatkowany, a ja zacząłem sprawdzać, jak tenże piec będzie stał i jak podłączyć doń powietrze (bo do tego konkretnego modelu powietrze doprowadzić można). No i co się okazało?
Ano piec postawiony w przewidzianym nań miejscu stanie swą tylną ścianą (wzmacnianą solidnym stalowym profilem, więc nie ma mowy o żadnym wycięciu) dokładnie w połowie wylotu powietrza...  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Co było robić, młotowiertarka, dłuto i jadziem z koksem, prujemy nową podłogę, wylewkę samopoziomującą (jakie to cholerstwo twarde nawiasem mówiąc, wcale się kuć nie chciało, szybciej szło odspajanie od jastrychu), dalej wylewkę właściwą ("wysypkę", czyli jastrych), izolację ze styroduru (pod kominkiem jest styrodur XPS ze względu na nośność) i jeszcze kawałek "chudziaka" (u nas chudziak jest z B20...), a wszystko to po to, żeby czerpnię powietrza przesunąć o 15cm do przodu.

Stan już po odtworzeniu dolnej izolacji p/wilgociowej (gruuubo Dysperbit Dn i folia), wstawieniu kolanek, połamanego XPSa i zapiankowaniu całości:



I wylewka zawylewkowana na nowo:



Płytkę przykleję na nowo za kilka dni. Jak wylewka przeschnie. I jak uda mi się w tym gresie wyciąć okrągły otwór nie od brzegu płytki...

Przy okazji: zlikwidowałem istniejący wcześniej koło czerpni króciec do wprowadzenia tam wężyka spustowego do wody z komina. Zrobiony z takim nakładem starań, zamontowany na dnie komina "garnek na wodę" okazał się całkowicie zbędny - jego wylot wychodzi nam wprost na salon i nigdy, nawet w trakcie straszliwych ulew nie wyleciała zeń nawet kropla wody. Uprzedzając pytania: tak, komin jest drożny, wylot z garnka drożny jest również. Jak pada deszcz, woda do komina leci (można to wyczuć wtykając przez czopuch rękę), ale są to tak niewielkie ilości, że poziom wody w "garnku" nigdy nie osiąga progu rurki odprowadzającej. Tak więc nie będzie wynalazku!


I osobny temat: balkony. Już się płytkują:



Obróbki krawędzi - jeszcze nie są ustalone. Kupiłem takie listwy, jak Compi polecał i chciałbym to zrobić tak, że jedna taka listwa będzie normalnie zakańczać brzegi płytek, a druga, położona "w drugą stronę" i odrobinkę względem tej pierwszej cofnięta będzie kapinosem. Żona cały czas upiera się, żeby jeszcze pod ten kapinos wsunąć pasek blachy jako obróbkę blacharską, ja trochę tego nie chcę tak robić, bo nie jestem pewien, czy to cokolwiek da, a wyglądać może tak sobie. Ale jest to jedna z opcji, które wymienię za chwile.

Przy robieniu elewacji styropianiarze ocieplili płytę balkonu od spodu i od czoła i po całości polecieli strukturą. Teraz ja na to dołożyłem do góry 3cm styropianu i 3cm wylewki. Wszystko to znów od czoła okleiłem styropianem:



I stan po obcięciu i przeszlifowaniu (balkon  z drugiej strony):



Na oba te paski jest już naciągnięta siatka z klejem (zdjęć nie robiłem, bo kończyłem to po ciemku i nie chciało już mi się, pokażę następnym razem). Z ciekawostek związanych z naciąganiem siatki mogę jedynie "ad acta" opisać nerwowe przewalanie całego domu w poszukiwaniu wyniesionego gdzieś przez Łajzę kluczyka od samochodu, bo trzeba było po klej do siatki jechać. Fakt, że Łajza się kluczykiem bawił potwierdzał Wyjątek, ale co z nim zrobił - już nie wiedział. Po półgodzinnych poszukiwaniach kluczyk znalazł się w wiatrołapie, w żony bucie. A wcześniej zdążyliśmy sprawdzić nawet garnki w kuchni oraz zawartość wyniesionego wcześniej do śmietnika worka ze śmieciami

Wracając zaś do balkonu - teraz mamy zagwozdkę: co dalej?

- Po pierwsze: mogę próbować naciągnąć na to strukturę (mam, zostało całe wiaderko).
- Po pierwsze "a" - mogę próbować dociągnąć tą strukturę do istniejącej, kładąc ją tylko na tej nowej siatce (specjalnie ją zrobiłem minimalnie cofniętą)
- Po pierwsze "b" - mogę położyć ją od nowa po całości czoła balkonu, wcześniej dorównując (choćby drugą warstwą siatki) tą górną warstwę do dolnejIstotna uwaga do "po pierwsze": struktury nigdy w życiu nie kładłem. Co prawda nie mam dwóch lewych rąk (czego niniejszy dziennik jest, mam cichą nadzieję, wystarczającym dowodem), ale prace szpachlarsko sztukatorskie akurat nie są moją mocną stroną. Tak więc szansa, że moja struktura będzie obrazem nędzy i rozpaczy jest realna. 

- Po drugie: mogę posłuchać żony i dać tam wsunięty pod tą aluminiową listwę pasek blachy. Na szerokość tej dorabianej części bądź wręcz na całość czoła balkonu. Pomysł byłby OK, blachę mam, nie podoba mi się w nim tylko jedno: dolna krawędź blachy byłaby po prostu ciętą krawędzią. Nie jestem pewien, czy to by nie wyglądało "dziwnie", o rdzewieniu tej krawędzi nie wspominając. Mogę się oczywiście pokusić o wywinięcie centymetrowej krawędzi blachy na drugą stronę i sklepanie tego młotkiem gumowym w taki zakładkowy margines, ale obawiam się, że wtedy mogę się pożegnać z szansami na ładne ułożenie się takiej blachy na łuku balkonu.

I wreszcie po trzecie: pomysł proponowany przez Compiego: czoło wykleić od góry płytkami. Te nasze, kładzione na wierzchu balkonów trzebaby pociąć na wąskie (I krótkie) paski bądź wybrać jakieś inne.

Co robić? 

J.

----------


## compi

Masz cierpliwość to potniesz te kawałki, może niekoniecznie na całość czoła płyty balkonowej, a na ten kawałek z nowym styro( przedtem styro trzeba to doszlifowac na grubość płytki z klejem). Dół płytki czołowej powinien być oryginalny, góra docięta i przeszlifowana. Cięcia na gilotynie plus późniejsze szlifowanie kamieniem lub ściernica na kątówce. Robota wredna bo pewnie z rusztowania lub drabiny. Podczas fugowania niestety istnieje ryzyko zabrudzenia już położonego niżej tynku.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nuuudno się tu ostatnio zrobiło, prawda? Balkoniki, półeczki, płyteczki, finfidluszki... zupełnie jak nie na budowie. I pyłu wszechobecnego w domu już jakoś nie ma, i zaprawy na butach się po podłodze nie roznosi... Oczywiste chyba dla każdego fana budowania, że tak dłużej być nie mogło, prawda?Trzeba było coś z tym zrobić!

Miejsce zostało starannie wybrane: takie, gdzie pyłu i wszelakiego innego barachła budowlanego najbardziej chyba brakowało: salon!
Źródło pyłu i owego barachła - myślałem nad tym długo. Rozpatrywałem kilka pomysłów, ale staneło chyba na najlepszym możliwym źródle: gipskartonach  :big lol: 

A jak już był pomysł, to co rychlej go wprowadziłem w życie. Akurat miałem w garażu kilka zbędnych profili, więc skręciłem z nich coś takiego:



Pomiędzy profile poszły resztki wełny prasowanej "kominkowej", pozostałości jeszcze z obkładania wkładu kominowego, z samych początków budowy, a na resztę - wełna szklana z poddasza (nie nie wydłubałem, naddał się kawałek po prostu i poniewierał się w garażu):



I potem to, co tygryski lubią najbardziej: płyta GK  :big grin: 



Następnie, niestety to, co tygryski lubią najmniej, ale za to, jak się potem z tego znakomicie pyli!  :wink: 



Zużyłem na to posiadaną resztę jakiegoś finiszowego gipsu "z worka", niestety nie starczyło. Kusi mnie, żeby dokończyć jakąś gotową mieszanką z wiaderka typu Śmig, czy Kreisel Gipsel Plus (ten ostatni zwłaszcza, bo w moim ulubiony sklepie na "C" ma bardzo atrakcyjną cenę dwadzieścia parę zł za 20kg wiadro). Można?

I... i tyle. Zużyłem na to (i na wcześniejsze prace) tyle wcześniej zachomikowanych budowlanych przydasi, że garaż zaczął mi pustkami świecić. Normalnie, ryzyko istniało, że niedługo samochód tam będzie chciał parkować... Ale nieee, niedoczekanie! Garaż, jak sama nazwa wskazuje i jak zapewne wszyscy Budujący wiedzą doskonale, służy do przechowywania materiałów budowlanych! I Basta! 
Coś trzeba było więc z tym zrobić. Ponieważ z budową najbardziej chyba się kojarzy cegła, kupilim cegłę. Ładną, ręcznie formowaną. Dużo. Na zdjęciu niżej: paleta w połowie rozładowana (temi rencami, 50 kursów do garażu i z powrotem, w każdym kursie po pięć cegieł):



Łącznie z cegłą dostaliśmy gratisa. Gratis miał ciemny, niemal czarny odwłok oraz dość krótkie, ale za to całkiem grube łapki w ilości osiem sztuk, na których całkiem żwawo spierdzielał spod kolejnych podnoszonych cegieł. Nieśmiały troszkę, ale zadomowi się. Kiedyśtam pokazywałem zdjęcie siedmiocentymetrowego bydlaka, ktoś znający się na pająkach stwierdził, że jest to Kątnik Większy, czy jakoś tak. Nie wiem, jaki ten nowy jest Kątnik i czy wogóle jest to Kątnik, ale rozmiary ma takie, że ten wtedy opisywany jak nic będzie do niego mówił "Szefie"  :smile: 

Razem z cegłą... powiedzmy pełną, przyjechała też cegła niepełna. Cięta znaczy. Do postaci pytek klejonych na ścianę. W końcu, skoro gipsu zabrakło, czymś tą niezaszpachlowaną ściankę trzeba było zasłonić, prawda? 

Klejenie cegiełek na ścianę najbardziej chyba spodobało się Łajzie. Jeszcze bardziej spodobały mu się krzyżyki. Duże, fajne. Z początku uznał, że to, co ja rozkładam, to w ogóle jest dla niego i że on będzie się tam bawił:



Po wywaleniu go z frontu robót oczywiście była awantura. A potem i tak co rządek musiałem go ganiać i odbierać ukradzione krzyżyki. Tudzież kielnię upacianą w kleju, którą dziecię zamierzało "jak tata" posmarować ekran telewizora. I takie tam...
W takich to warunkach zasłoniłem dzisiaj pół ściany. Drugie pół... może jutro?



J.

----------


## cronin

Twoje opowieści o pająkach mrożą mi krew w żyłach  :sick: 
Cegiełka bardzo ładna, a z tej pełnej co będzie? czy ona tylko ma wypełniać garaż ?  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Garaż garażem, wypełnianie garażu to bardzo ważna i odpowiedzialna funkcja, docelowo z tej cegły jednak będą wymurowane murki wykańczające naszą kuchnię. Oba ciągi dolnych szafek będą zamknięte takimi właśnie murkami, na jednym z nich będzie jeszcze blat "barowy". Dodatkowo minimurek koło lodówki będący podpórką pod mały blacik (to, co się wykroiło pod płytę kuchni gazowej akurat się nada) przy lodówce, słupek z cegły pełnej przybudowany do tej obecnie stawianej ścianki, osłaniający niezbyt estetyczny "tylny" bok pieca kaflowego, który tam stanie i jeszcze w kotłowni "nogi" pod blat roboczy. I akurat te pół palety wyszło.

BTW, jeśli ktoś planuje cegłę ręcznie formowaną, to teraz jest doskonały moment na jej zakup. Euro staniało i ceny co za tym idzie, jak się dobrze poszuka, też można znaleźć suuuper. Ta nasza cegła przyjechała w cenie chyba ze 25% niższej, niż wyjściowa, pierwotnie proponowana na Bartyckiej, też zachwalana, jako promocyjna, "specjalnie dla nas" itd.

A co do pająków... pająki jak to pająki, chodzą sobie. Szerszeni mi szkoda. Mówiłem żonie, prosiłem, błagałem: pokochajmy, zaprzyjaźnijmy się, a ona nie, "zabić!!!", "wymorrrdować!!!" i żadnej innej opcji. No i nie mamy szerszeni, a za to zalęgły nam się osy. Na tarasie posiłki jadamy trzymając w jednej ręce widelec, w drugiej nóż, a w trzeciej muchobijkę do opędzania się. A kotleta, czy słodkie ciasto, to trzeba oburącz trzymać, bo inaczej chcą zabrać...
A u mojego Taty na działce, w domku letniskowym też w podbitce gniazdo szerszeni jest, szerszenie sobie latają we własnych sprawach, nikomu nie przeszkadzają, a za to na tarasie tego domku można siedzieć z plackami, owocami, pootwieranymi nawet arcysłodkimi napojami i nic! Nawet pół osy nie przyleci...

J.

----------


## compi

Pełna ma dziury, to pewnie komin bydzie stawioł. Gotowe masy szpachlowe na "grube" się nie nadają. Schną długo i pękać mogą. Kup jakis cekol czy megaron czy choćby szarą nidę, pociągnij raz porządnie, a potem dwa razy na szybko finiszem z małego wiaderka i będziesz zadowolony.

----------


## cronin

No jak sobie wyobrażę swoją młodszą, co by zrobiła z gniazdem szerszeni, to się nie dziwię ...

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - co to znaczy "na grube"? Ja nią chciałem zaciągnąć na gładko to, co już mam zaszpachlowane (żarty żartami, ale zależy mi właśnie na tym, żeby to się ładnie wyciągnęło na gładko i żeby potem szlifowania nie trzeba było, a z gipsem mi tak jakoś nie wychodzi), więc warstwę potrzebuję minimalną. Jedynie na jednym poziomie tych półek widocznych na zdjęciach mam jeszcze w ogóle niezaszpachlowane i tam pójdzie warstwa może do dwóch milimetrów. Może być, czy najpierw podrównać gipsem?

@cronin - u Taty szerszenie są w miejscu absolutnie niedostępnym bez długiej drabiny. A latają gdzieś w odległe strony, nie bzyczą koło ucha.
Te nasze... no fakt, że były w miejscu trochę mniej ciekawym, bo nad oknem pokoju dziecinnego. Ale za to, jakie ładne gniazdo miały... chlip...

J.

----------


## compi

Jeśli to co na zdjęciu widać to tylko wyszpachlowany lekko narożnik to trzeba to jakoś do płaszczyzny podciągnąć bo inaczej łódkę zobaczysz przy odpowiednich warunkach oświetleniowych. I o to mi tylko chodziło. Jeśli natomiast masz tam ładnie wyciągniętą" prostą to faktycznie bierz gotowca i ładnie to na gładko wyszpachluj. 

Szerszenie zadomowiły się nam w domku ogrodowym, chyba gdzieś w ocieplenie wełniane wlazły. Najpierw im odciąłem dostęp od frontu tym co miałem pod ręką, a więc pianką. Padło kilka sztuk, ale znalazły wejście z boku i to nam nie przeszkadzało. I tak przymierzam się i przymierzam do do eksterminacji, czasami podczas koszenia kosiarą czy kosa ciarki mi po plecach chodzą jak się zbliżam do ich królestwa, ale nie podjąłem jeszcze radykalnych kroków. Nie atakują, nie przeszkadzają, ostatnio jedynie, jakieś zabłąkane sztuki próbują do domu się dostać nocą przez zamknięte okno. Było kilka artykułów o pladze os i szerszeni na południu Polski. I faktem jest, że obecność jednych wyklucza obecność tych drugich. Nasze szerszenie, takie mam wrażenie, wiedzą o tym co to współpraca, bo gdy sięgam po jakieś narzędzia do przyległego, do wspomnianego domku, magazynku to nawet stukanie - pukanie nie denerwuje ich, tak jak i hałas spalinowych narzędzi. Jakoś perspektywa ich wykończenia coraz bardziej mi się nie podoba. Niech pożyją jeszcze trochę, do zimy : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

To, co widać na zdjęciu, na którymśtam kolejnym zdjęciu jest już do połowy obłożone cegłą  :smile: 
A będzie obłożone w całości, więc tu nie ma problemu. Nawet tego narożnika tam mogłoby nie być, ale bez narożnika nie wyobrażałem sobie równego wyciągnięcia gipsem powierzchni czoła tej ścianki.
Natomiast taką sytuację, jak piszesz mam na tych niezagipsowanych ściankach wewnętrznych na jednej półce, tam warstwa będzie miała z 2-3mm. Robić w dwóch warstwach gotowcem? Czy paprać wpierw gipsem z worka? Nie ukrywam, że wolałbym gotowcem, bo kupiłem. A finisz, jak pisałem, mi się skończył, więc do wyboru mam najwyżej klej gipsowy bądź zwykły gips budowlany.

A co do szerszeni - one generalnie są nieszkodliwe i człowieka po prostu ignorują, a straszliwa moc ich jadu to też głównie urban legenda (ciekawi niech sobie sprawdzą na wikipedii). Zdarzają się wyjątki oczywiście, z takim wyjątkiem spotkała się choćby moja mama, która niedaleko gniazda szerszeni (może ze dwa metry) zaczęła trzepać czerwoną narzutę na łóżko, efekt był taki, że przez ładnych kilkanaście minut nie można było z domku wychodzić (tak, to też chodziło o letniskowy, działkowy domek moich rodziców, tam szerszenie często goszczą).

----------


## compi

Szpachla, to jest tak, że jak nie masz ochoty na kupowanie dodatkowego wora to rozumiem i wtedy musisz wiedzieć, że te gotowce to tak maks. do 2mm grubości nakładasz. Inaczej potrafi być miękkie na drugi dzień lub pękać. Już lepiej takie większe nierówności Goldbandem przeciągnąć i na mokro "zalizać" po tych 20 minutach. Potem na dwa razy finisz i na drugi dzień spokojnie malujesz. Jak masz czas to na raty i finiszem oblecisz.

Szerszenie jak są zdenerwowane to podobno wydają skrzydełkami taki metaliczny dźwięk. Ja wolę je obserwować tradycyjnie i gdy widzę zamieszanie przy wejściu do ich "chałupy" to już wiem, że bliżej ze spalinówką raczej nie podejdę. Mamy teraz z sąsiadem na sporym areale cztery psy, w tym dwa to geriatria, suszka w kwiecie wieku i małego wszędobylskiego szkraba/cwaniaka. Kręcą się przy tych szerszeniach nonstop, ale ale reakcji owadów kompletnie nie widać. Całkowita asymilacja......

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Jak czytam o kluczykach.. kielniach podebranych tacie.. to jakbym o własnym dziecku czytała.. niedawno już mieliśmy dorabiać kluczyk do auta, bo jeden dostał nóg.. po tygodniu okazało się, że schował do pudełeczka.. i już na drugiego się szykował.. ale autem trzeba przecież jeździć.. 

w każdym razie u nas z garażem to samo.. co się go w miarę posprząta i opróżni, to zwożą coś nowego.. a to kompresor, a to drewno (na schody, parapety i blat) a to znów co innego.. potem pewnie styropian..

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech...

Z ostatnich kilku dni (a czytającym polecam uruchomienie wyobraźni i domyślenie się, jaki był zakres poszukiwań zanim zguba została znaleziona):
Kluczyki od samochodu - znalezione w Mamy butach.Sitka od konewki - w pralceSamochodzik Wyjątka - w gniazdku odkurzacza centralnego, szczęśliwie utkwił w samym wlocie. I nie, nie chcę wiedzieć, co wcześniej ów wlot pokonało i leży sobie obecnie w rurze OC. Będę odkurzacz uruchamiał, to się będę martwił co tam jest i jak to wyciągnąć...Cośtam - w kuchni, w szafce na garnki, wrzucone do garnka.



Do dziś nie znalezione:
- klucz do szachtu zewnętrznego
- klucz do garderoby (tak, tej samej. W końcu się do niego dorwał, przysunąwszy sobie krzesło do "wysokiego miejsca", w którym klucz był przed nim chowany i najwyraźniej stwierdził, że skoro on nie może wchodzić do garderoby, to nie wejdzie do niej nikt! Klucza nie ma. Nigdzie.

J.

----------


## cronin

Pomysłowość dwulatków nie zna granic, u mojej mamy znikały sztućce, już nawet kosz przegrzebywala bo może z rozpędu tam zamiast do zlewu. Znalazła je jak wymieniała drapaka dla kotów, wiecie taki słupek obity wykładziną. Dziecię wciskało tam łyżeczki od góry przez małą dziurkę w owej wykładzinie. Klucze w butach to standard, to pierwsze miejsce gdzie zaglądamy  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

a ile zabawek pod balkonem.. aż w końcu mąż przykleił gąbkę w dolnej szparze.. ale co z tego dziecię ostatnio górą wyrzuca..  w domu jak wyrzuci przez okno to sam sobie będzie je szukał.. teraz wyrzuci, to ktoś może pozbierać.. u nas jeszcze w szafce pod tv są dwie dziurki w boku i jak nie wiemy gdzie jakieś klucze są to wiadomo, że widzą w owych dziurkach..

----------


## Jarek.P

hehe, no to jeszcze dodam, że w czasie studiów dorabiałem sobie w serwisie RTV, specjalizowałem się w magnetowidach. Ech, czego to ja z mechaniki magnetowidów nie wyciągałem... Od klocków począwszy, na chomiku (martwym, niestety) skończywszy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tyle napiszę: nigdy więcej nie dotknę się do finiszowego gipsu. Kupiłem tego Kreiselowego Gipsela, spróbowałem i to jest po prostu Re-we-la-cja!!! Jezuuusie, jak to się pięknie zaciąga! Żadne "cekolowanie", żadne "Jadźki kolana", od dzis - tylko gotowce!  :cool: 

I finito! Tamta strona zrobiona na surowo, zostało pomalować i zafugować. Czy tam na odwrót:



Ta dolna połowa cegiełki, pokazywana poprzednio, już ładnie wyschnięta, zyskała tym samym kolor docelowy, góra jeszcze mokra, a więc ciemna. A ta czarna dziura pośrodku, to taki dekor. Do tej pory w tym miejscu wisiał zegar (widać go przy początkach robót nad stelażem tych półek), ale znudził nam się, opatrzył, teraz będzie czarna dziura, wypełniona wzorcem czerni idealnej. 

Przy pracy oczywiście asystowała mi Łajza. Asystował tak strasznie, że w końcu padło dziecko ze zmęczenia. Padło tam, gdzie stało:



Wiaderko na szczęście przezornie zamykałem za każdym odejściem od niego, wizja Łajzy bawiącego się przy tym wiaderku w kąpanie w akrylu swoich ulubionych pluszaków była zbyt przerażająca, zwłaszcza, że całkowicie realna, żeby nie powiedzieć pewna w przeciągu pięciu minut od zostawienia wiaderka bez pokrywki i nadzoru.
Spał tak z dobrą godzinę, potem od flesza się troszeczkę rozbudził, ale zmienił tylko pozycję na równie wygodną i spał dalej:



Jak widać, dzieciom na budowie naprawdę niewiele do szczęścia potrzeba. Nawet takie zabawki... na cholerę dzieciom jakieś wymyślne zabawki, ja się pytam? Przykład z dzisiaj: przyniosłem z piwnicy duży karton, bo musiałem nim zasymulować coś dużego, żeby zobaczyć, jak będzie wyglądało ustawione tu czy tam. Daliśmy radę, ale ciężko było, bo najpierw w Łajzie włączył się jakiś koci gen i on musiał, koniecznie musiał wleźć do tego pudełka i w nim siedzieć. A jak Wyjątek to zobaczył, to oczywiście nie mógł być gorszy i w rezultacie mieliśmy pudełko aż podskakujące od trwającej wewnątrz bitwy, bo razem się nie mieścili. 
Starczyło im na dłuuugo...  Zwłaszcza, że po skończonych testach wyciąłem im w tym kartonie okienko i bijatyki o miejsce przy nim rozgorzały od nowa:







I na zakończenie, ponieważ ostatnio o pająkach znów było, więc ze specjalną dedykacją dla Cronin, tym razem jeden z naszych mniejszych pajączków, tenże akurat miał dziś dyżur przy drzwiach wejściowych:





J.

PS: Szynszyle zeżarły mi całą końcówkę rolki fizeliny do gipskartonów. Wciągnęły do klatki i zjadły w całości, o winie świadczyły nędzne resztki kartonowej tutki i jakieś strzępy samej fizeliny. I trochę się, kurcze, martwimy, bo karton kartonem, one się tym żywią w zasadzie (tutki od papieru toaletowego znikają w ciągu jednego wieczora), ale ta fizelina, to jest, kurcze, włókno szklane, boję się, że to im jelita pokaleczy...  :sad:

----------


## cronin

Dziękuję za pająka, czuję się doceniona  :wink: 
I to fakt, u mnie też i dzieci i koty doceniają tekturowe pudła  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

Jarek - a co to za folia "poślizgowa" na balkonie, zwykła PE ? czy jakieś "cudo"  :smile:  mnie za 2 tyg czeka zrobienie balkonów tyle że w sumie z 14 m2 (2 balkony)
będę robił podobnie, klej grubo, zazbrojenie siatką.. zastanawiałem sie też nad obróbką blacharską czy robić, może wystarczy odpowiednio płytkę wysunąć i w pionie od czoła przykleić taki pasek płytek ?!

----------


## Jarek.P

Folia poślizgowa to u mnie zwykła folia spod paneli, żadne cudo.
Dla jasności - klej (ten spod płytek) u mnie jest cieniutko, to jest Ceresit CM-16, szkoda mi było kasy na walenie go grubachno, siatka natomiast jest zatopiona w warstwie wylewki. Jako wylewkę użyłem jakiegoś gotowca "posadzka cementowa", bodajże Betonfix.

Obróbka blacharska - jeśli te balkony masz prostokątne, to użyj gotowego profila "z okapnikiem", kupisz go w castoramie. Ja niestety mam problem przez to, że balkony półokrągłe, ale jak mi wena balkonowa wróci, to cośtam tez wymyślę...

J.

----------


## Jacekss

a można wiedzieć ile masz tej wylewki na balkonie ? bo jak cienko to może być problem - może popękać ponoć

----------


## Jarek.P

Na jednym 3cm, na drugim 4cm, a więc dość cienko, ale i balkon malutki, więc nie przewiduję problemów, zwłaszcza, że w połowie wylewki zatopiona jest jeszcze siatka.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Teraz Kuchnia.*

Udało mi się wreszcie kupić specjalistyczną zaprawę do murowania z cegły ręcznie formowanej, jakiś dziki wynalazek będący zaprawą do murowania i fugowania w jednym procesie, zrobiony z popiołów wukanicznych gdzieś z okolic Renu. Łatwo nie było, ale w końcu się udało, w sobotę odebrałem. Można więc było całą czteroosobową rodziną ulokować się w kuchni, gdzie każdy się zajął czymś ważnym.
Ja – murkami, które, jak już kilkakrotnie wspominałem, mają flankować ciągi naszych mebli kuchennych. Pierwszy z murków – same początki:



Szafka kuchenna chroniona folią od podłogówki, mam jej jeszcze z pół rolki, więc wykorzystuję od czasu do czasu... Folia od góry dociskana różnymi ciężarkami, co akurat pod ręką były  :wink: 

Małżonka natomiast – o takie coś zrobiła (w środku nadziewany kabaczek), doooobre było!



Wyjątek – budował jakieś cuda z klocków, rzecz jasna musiał, koniecznie musiał je budować przy nas. O ile dobrze pamiętam, jest to jakiś specjalny pojazd z laserami na potwory. W środku jest jeszcze bardziej specjalny pojazd, Wyjątek jeden wie, z czym, ale na pewno jest to coś strrraszliwego. Możliwe, że wszystkomający (pojazd wszystkomający, nie Wyjątek). Po prawo zaś – robot, Po prostu robot. I nie wnikajmy. Zwłaszcza, że i tak nikt z nas zapewne nie wie, kto to jest "człamptfajer" (zapis fonetyczny, mniej więcej tak, jak to Wyjątek wymawia)



Łajza natomiast – latał wokół, zabierał narzędzia, wygrzebywał z kuchennych (nadal otwartych z powodu braku frontów) szafek różności, koniecznie chciał wziąć kielnię i też murować albo przynajmniej wejść na plecy mamie przykucniętej przed gorącym piekarnikiem, bo jak pisałem, nie było innej opcji, cała czwórka musiała w jednym czasie kłębić się w tej kuchni. Dużej, owszem, ale....
Fajnie było...


Robota w toku, jedna z kotw kotwiących murek do ściany:



Dałem takie dwie po drodze, a górna warstwa z cegłami na sztorc (widać na zdjęciu niżej) ma pierwszą cegłę przykręconą śrubą do ściany. Mam nadzieję, że to wystarczy, w końcu to krótka ścianka jest...

I murek na gotowo, jedynie niedoczyszczony:



Jeszcze go tylko trzeba doczyścić, a jak porządnie wyschnie zaimpregnować i tu będzie już finito. 
Murek z drugiej strony, ten najważniejszy w sumie (ma podpierać blat „barowy” i stanowić flankę wejścia do kuchni) jest dopiero zaczęty. Na zdjęciu niżej stan „w trakcie”, widać pręt do podwieszania GK użyty jako zbrojenie poziome. Takie pręty po prostu mam, niestety nie są karbowane, ale za to zakończone oczkiem  :smile:  
Murek chcę też kotwić bokiem do szafki. Nie mam natomiast jeszcze koncepcji, jak mocować blat na tym murku. Bok blatu oczywiście do ściany, ale do blatu też by się przydało. Kołek "schodowy" wwiercony w cegłę? Kurcze, boję się trochę, że pęknie. Mogę też na etapie murowania wstawić kołka w spoinę. Albo wąsa wmurować zakończonego płaskownikiem, do którego od spodu blat przykręcę.



Stan na koniec weekendu, jedną warstwę bardziej zaawansowany i względnie doczyszczony: 



Ciąg dalszy - wkrótce.
A resztką rozrobionej zaprawy zacząłem fugować tą wcześniej wyklejoną ścianę. Robota straszliwa, bardzo się to mozolnie robi i generalnie nie wiem, czy mnie nie „trafi” przed końcem. Ale staramy się, zwłaszcza, że małżonka odkryła w sobie wielką pasję do ręcznego formowania rustykalnych fug międzyceglanych  :smile: 



I efekt na obecną chwilę końcowy: widać gdzie świeża fuga, a gdzie już wyschnięta, dwudniowa. Z boku widać też jedną lampkę działającego już podświetlenia. Lampki udało się kupić bardzo fajne, gotowe w kompletach po 5 sztuk z zasilaczem - cenowo wychodzi 20zł za lampkę i zasilacz gratis. Dla osiągnięcia wymaganego efektu musiałem tylko w nich wymienić LEDy na białe ciepłe, ale to szczegół.



I tu, przy tym zdjeciu na chwię się zatrzymamy, bo chciałbym opowiedzieć, jak dostałem "bana" w swoim ulubionym sklepie  :smile: 
Na zdjęciu widać dobrze ów dekor, o którym wspominałem tydzień temu, kopię wzorca czerni doskonałej. Dekor miał być i jest, ale jak przyszło co do czego, coraz mniej nam się zaczął podobać. Jego mroczna głębia, aksamit czerni, wymowna krągłość środka, nieregularność obrzeży... wszystkie te elementy na pewno wprawiają w zachwyt każdego, kto nie jest obojętny na uroki Prawdziwej Sztuki, nam jednak jakieś takie ponure się to zaczęło wydawać. 
Cóż było więc robić? Siedliśmy i zaczęliśmy kombinować, jakby to zmienić....
Powiesić z powrotem tam zegar, tak, jak było? Niestety już za późno, zegar znalazł sobie nowe miejsce, tamże wrósł, porobił nowe znajomości i twierdzi, że jest przywiązany i że żadna siła go stamtąd nie ruszy, dodając coś o wskazówkach, że prędzej mu odpadną, czy jakośtak.
Obrazek jakiś? No głupio tak jakoś, w kącie samym? 
Więc może cegiełkami zamurować? Też nie bardzo, bo te przycinane, co tam już są, trochę nie dają się zerwać bez burzenia kawała ściany (klej, na który je przykleiłem okazał się być nie klejem, a... (tu proszę o organowy „tusz”) a KLEJEMMMM!!! (echo, echo, echo..., na koniec może być jeszcze uderzenie dzwonu). A tak całkiem poważnie – kupiem jakiegoś elastika specjalnego do płytek klinkierowych (dość dla mnie egzotycznego producenta „Ultrament”) i cholera jest strasznie mocna i bardzo  zwarta się robi po związaniu, wręcz taką szklistą powłoką się pokrywa, nie ma mowy, żeby coś przyklejone tym klejem zerwać w sposób bezstratny, ciężkie kucie raczej byłoby potrzebne.

W każdym razie, wykluczywszy wszystkie sensowne możliwości, zaczęliśmy się zastanawiać nad jakimś półśrodkiem. No bo tak: mamy na środku dość reprezentacyjnej ściany „czarną dziurę”. Co z nią można zrobić. Zasłonić czymś – odpada, bo nie ma czym. Zamurować – nie da się. Więc może zatkać? Czym zatkać? Korkiem? Nie mam takiego. Pokrywką? Spadnie. Gałganem? Głupio wyglądać będzie. Więc może.... może.... hm.... może piecem? 

Ostatni pomysł, jako „no w ostateczności może być” przeszedł i zaczęliśmy szukać jakiegoś specjalnego pieca do zatykania czarnych dziur. Trwało to dość długo, pierwotnie rozpatrywany kominek wraz z wkładem i obudową odpadł z powodu braku dostatecznego miejsca, zaczęliśmy raczej się skłaniać ku czemuś w rodzaju pieca kaflowego, ale ze szklanymi drzwiczkami.
Szukaliśmy dość długo czegoś, co pogodziłoby akceptowany przez nas wygląd z gabarytami umożliwiającymi postawienie tego u nas i ceną, która nas nie zabije. Nie było łatwo, ale znaleźliśmy dość przypadkowo w Leroju coś, co wydawało się dobrym kompromisem. Piec, według słów sprzedawcy odkupiony przez niego po jakichś targach ogrzewnictwa, zrobiony specjalnie na te targi w dwóch egzemplarzach, a więc unikalny. Miał bardzo atrakcyjną cenę, gabaryty i kształt taki, że do tego naszego kąta pasował idealnie. Zamówiliśmy, wpłaciliśmy zadatek nawet. W trakcie czekania jednak jeszcze kilka razy go obejrzeliśmy i zaczęło nas zastanawiać kilka rzeczy: po pierwsze, dlaczego on ma wg opisu 11kW mocy, skoro wkład ma taki sam, jak inne, ośmiokilowatowe? Po drugie, dlaczego ten wkład ma górną krawędź tak jakby obciętą, z dość nieładną szparą w związku z tym? 
Od słowa do słowa żona zaczęła szukać i wreszcie znalazła. Otóż ten piec faktycznie był unikalny, być może zrobiony specjalnie na te targi. Tyle, że zrobiony był nie "od zera", a przez przerobienie tego:



Przeróbka polegała na wycięciu całego jednego rzędu kafli wraz z tą półką nad wkładem, a żeby wierzch pasował, z wkładu musieli ściąć krawędź. Co więcej - oryginał tego pieca ma wg producenta nie 11 a 6kW. A nie przypuszczam, żeby przez zmniejszenie wysokości obudowy moc wzrosła niemal dwukrotnie. Po trzecie - nieprzerabiany taki piec można w promocji kupić obecnie u przedstawiciela producenta (jedynego na Polskę) za śmieszną cenę 2200zł, podczas gdy w Leroju był po 3600.
Wszystko to zadecydowało o tym, że zadzwoniłem do Leroja i mówię:
- dzieńdobry, ja w sprawie tego zamawianego pieca, blablabla.
- a dzieńdobry, dzieńdobry, mam dla Pana dobrą wiadomość, piec będzie pojutrze do odbioru.
- hmmm, ale ja z taką głupią sprawą... chciałem zrezygnować.
Dalszego ciągu rozmowy nie przytoczę. Nie, nie latały żadne panienki, było grzecznie ale żali wylewanych w słuchawkę było sporo, wizja pana kierownika działu "kominki" zostawionego przeze mnie na lodzie z piecem, którego do emerytury nie sprzeda i zostanie z nim w charakterze odprawy za lata pracy, prześladuje mnie do dzisiaj. W każdym razie pan mi zasygnalizował, że zaznacza mnie w komputerze jako klienta niewywiązującego się i nic więcej już u nich nie zamówię. Trudno. Jak najdzie mnie ochota coś więcej u nich zamówić, wtedy będę się wykłócał i udowadniał, że to nie ja ich, tylko oni mi chcieli przerabianego bubla wcisnąć, póki co nie chciało mi się kłócić. Oczywiście podałem panu powody rezygnacji, ale on na to, że musiałem się pomylić, bo ten piec na pewno ma 11kw i na pewno to nie jest przeróbka tego fabrycznego. Że oba piece, pomijając przeróbki, są identyczne z dokładnością nawet do ramy nośnej? Przypadek podobno.

W każdym razie, tego korka do zatkania czarnej dziury nie będzie, będzie inny. Jeszcze nie ma pewności, jaki. Ten, wyżej opisywany, nawet w wercji nieprzerabianej, jakoś nam obrzydł, zwłaszcza, że ma pewne wady dla nas komplikujące sprawę (pomijam, żeby nie przedłużać). Poważnie rozpatrywana, jednak niestety sporo droższa od tamtych opcja wygląda tak:



Ewentualnie, po nabraniu doświadczeń i samozachwytu nad samodzielną murarką z cegły ręcznie formowanej, zastanawiam się tez nad zakupem samego wkładu i samodzielnym wymurowaniem kominka z cegły. Mam jednak pewne wątpliwości, czy nie porywam się z motyką na kominek... Wkład to wkład, jego się postawi i tyle, ale obudowa, zwieńczenie... trochę to wymaga zabawy i wiedzy. Nie wiem, pomyślę jeszcze, poczytam... może?...

Póki co, zrobiliśmy sobie  za to najładniejsze drzwi wyczystkowe do komina pod słońcem!



Całość będzie jeszcze zafugowana między cegłami zaprawą. I być może po wierzchu na to jeszcze pójdzie kuta żeliwna "furtka" w charakterze dodatkowych ażurowych drzwiczek "zewnętrznych", przez które będzie przeświecać podświetlenie (też LED).

I na zakończenie, z cyklu "Co w naszym lesie żyje", dzięcioł. Prawie że oswojony  :big grin: 






J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Cegły zacegłowane, fugi zafugowane. Ściany okładanej cegłą ciętą już nie chcę po raz kolejny pokazywać, bowiem różni się jedynie kompletną fugą, więc nie ma sensu powielać. Jak już nam się uda zatkać czymś tą Czarną Dziurę, to wtedy się pochwalę.

Natomiast reszta murków - oj, tu tośmy się rozszaleli  :smile: 
No bo tak: ja - wnuczek przedwojennego budowlańca, co to niejeden dom z cegły pełnej tradycyjną technologią wybudował. Żona - architekt, ileś lat pracujący "w zabytkach", też mury ceglane, sklepienia, łuki na krążynie, krenelaże i ogólnie zamczyste tematy ma w małym palcu. A do tego fajna cegła i zaprawa z pyłu wulkanicznego, którą naprawdę się bardzo fajnie pracuje: póki jest wilgotna, można z nią robić wszystko,milion razy poprawiać cegły, nawet takie już wstępnie przyschnięte, podlepiać palcem, zgarniać tymże palcem zaprawę z cegły w sposób nie zostawiający nań śladu. A jak już zaschnie, zwiąże, to... kamień. Dziś chciałem jej kawałek podskrobać i widiowym wiertłem trzymanym w łapie dość ciężko mi szkło, skrobie się to mniej więcej tak, jak średniej twardości beton. Gdyby ktoś był ciekaw - było to Sopro KMT Plus. 

Ale dosyć gadania, pora na fakty. Tadaaaam!!!!



Mocowanie blatu będę jeszcze poprawiał, bo tak jak jest, blat jest mało stabilny (trzyma się, ale przy opieraniu się o niego się rusza), chcę tam jeszcze puścić pod nim kątownik naokoło cegieł, mocowany do cegieł i do blatu od spodu). Ale całość, według pierwotnych założeń miała wyglądać zupełnie inaczej i o wiele prościej, miał to być po prostu murek, taki sam, jak ten zrobiony wcześniej, tylko dłuższy.
Kiedy jednak powstało tych pierwszych kilka rzędów, patrzyłem się na to, patrzyłem i zaczęła mi się marzyć tam taka wnęka, coś a'la absyda. Pomyśleliśmy, pokombinowaliśmy, zrobiło się! Krążyna była ze styropianu, a to, jak są zrobione plecy tej wnęki i czego się trzymają - o to będzie dobra zagadka dla Was  :smile:  Dopowiem tylko, że murek jest na pół cegły, przybudowany do istniejących szafek kuchennych, z zachowaniem jedynie kosmetycznej, półtoracentymetrowej szczeliny między cegłami a bokiem szafki. Szafka w czasie murowania nie była wysuwana.
Dalej - żona stwierdziła, że żeby ten mur wizualnie odchudzić, zrobimy na górze nie lite zwieńczenie, a taki zamkowy krenelaż. Kolejny etap - jak już się mury pięły do góry, wyszło mi, że ostatni rząd poziomych cegieł jest 3cm poniżej blatu. Rząd cegieł więcej - byłoby już za wysoko. Co więc zrobić? A po prostu dorzuciliśmy "karpiówkę" z cegły ciętej w płytkę.
Summa summarum wyszedł nam w wejściu do kuchni zamek jak się patrzy. Rzecz o tyle pożyteczna i wskazana, że przeciętne kuchenne zajęcia mojej żony w kuchni wyglądają następująco:
- wejść do kuchni,
- wygonić Łajzę,
- usunąć zabawki wniesione przez Łajzę,
- wygonić Łajzę,
- wyrzucić zabawki znów przez niego przyniesione,
- wyjąć garnek, 
- wygonić Łajzę,
- nalać do garnka wody,
- odebrać Łajzie kolejny garnek, wygonić. Nie, nie garnek...
- postawić garnek na gazie
- wsypać sól,
- odebrać Łajzie torebkę z przyprawami, wygonić...
...
...
I tak można bez końca. Łajza jest niezmordowany
Mury obronne są dobrym początkiem do wstawienia krat, mostu zwodzonego nad fosą, strażników z halabardami...

Przy okazji, dla jasności: ponieważ niedawno ktoś z moich znajomych się dziwił, jak ja tak mogę o własnym dziecku pisać, wyjaśniam, że jego forumowa ksywa  wcale nie pochodzi od słownikowego znaczenia słowa "Łajza", bardziej od najczęściej słyszanych przez niego zwrotów:
- no gdzieżeś znów wlazł!
- Fraaaaneeeek! Gdzie on polazł???!?
- wyłaź stamtąd natychmiast!
i tak dalej.


W kuchni został jeszcze dorobiony drobiazg - kilka cegieł ekstra i stosownie przycięty zrzynek blatu (pozostałość po wycinaniu dziury na płytę kuchenną) dały nam dodatkowy blacik przylodówkowy - idealna sprawa do odstawiania "na moment" rzeczy wyciąganych z lodówki. Łata pod murkiem... to po prostu łata. Gipsowa, na jakiejś skazie. Do zamalowania. Kiedyśtam...



Trzy murki powstały też w kotłowni, będzie na nich się wspierał blat "gospodarczy. Chcę go zrobić samodzielnie, z betonu szlachetnego, ale póki co wiem o tej technice niewiele, muszę dopiero poczytać, wylać coś próbnie, pobawić się....
Murków nie pokazuję, bo w sumie nie ma czego, murki jak murki. Będzie blat, to się pokaże.

A i na zakończenie - trepy na schody zamówiliśmy. I znów zaczęła się kołomyja z dobieraniem kolorów...  :bash: 



J.

----------


## rewo66

Swietnie wyszedł ten zamkowy murek na prawdę :smile:  
Ja tam ksywkę twojego najmłodszego odbieram pozytywnie z przymrużeniem oka  :wink:  domyslając się znaczenia tej ksywki z opisów zmagań twoich z pracami wykończeniowymi i baczeniem na niego  :yes:

----------


## kalio

Witam 

W komentach Bash'a natknąłem się na Twoją informację że do pozwolenia na użytkowanie nie jest potrzeby odbiór instalacji wew, a jedynie oświadczenie czy możesz podać jakiś akt który to reguluję u mnie w nadzorze twierdzą że potrzebne są badania przez elektryka, odbiór przez kominiarza, oraz odbiór CO i inst wodnej przez innego uprawnionego.

----------


## Jarek.P

Opierałem się na tym, co mi powiedzieli w moim PiNBie, u mnie wystarczyło oświadczenie elektryka o wykonaniu instalacji wewnętrznej zgodnie ze sztuką, musiałem do niego dołączyć kopię uprawnień, natomiast jak najbardziej był potrzeby protokół odbioru przyłącza.

Tu masz link do mojego PiNBu, gdzie jest zestawienie wymaganych dokumentów wraz z podaną podstawą prawną:

http://www.pinb.pl/index.php?mn=arty...el1=2&sel2=496

Od razu dodam, że przedostatni podpunkt, ten ze stanowiskiem PISu - nie dotyczy.

[edit] spojrzałem uważniej i to, co linkuję to nie jest strona "mojego" pinbu, tylko pinbu w ogóle, ogólnopolskiego i spokojnie możesz się w rozmowach z nimi powoływać na to, co sami piszą.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Z ostatniej chwili:*

Pisałem niegdyś o specyficznej właściwości mojej małżonki, powodującej, że jak tylko wybierze jakiś produkt (obojętnie jaki, nie tylko budowlany, to działa również na żywność czy kosmetyki), to ten produkt, jak się zaraz okazuje, jest własnie wycofywany ze sprzedaży, bądź zastępowany nową, oczywiście "lepszą" wersją.
Pisałem również, że nie jest to żaden żart, tylko wielokrotnie potwierdzona prawda. Prawda, która się sprawdzała przy chyba wszystkich wybranych przez nas produktach do wykańczania domu:
- z wybranych przez nas farb nie jest już produkowana żadna z palet.
- glazura: nie jestem pewien, co z "bambusem" z dolnej łazienki, ale wzór wybrany do łazienki górnej już wyszedł z produkcji, ten z kuchni ma zmienione na "lepsze" (jego mać) dekory, przedpokojowy też już ledwo udało się dokupić, bo też już zakończono sprzedaż.
- cała armatura wybrana do górnej łazienki i do kuchni, niestety nie została kupiona zaraz po dokonaniu wyboru i... i trzeba było szukać innej. Zakończono produkcję.
- ława do przedpokoju - jak wyżej. Nie kupiona w porę, trzeba było inny model wybrać.

I tak możnaby długo. Ostatnio jednak... ostatnio żona przeszła samą siebie. Łóżko do sypialni kupowaliśmy. Przez żonę znalezione, podobało się jej (mi też, ale to było jej znalezisko)... i super. Tyle, że zamawialiśmy je w firmie jakiejśtam, a zamówienie zostało już zrealizowane przez "Syndyka Masy Upadłościowej"  :sad: 

Kurcze, normalnie aż strach cokolwiek kolejnego zamawiać! W końcu, co nam te biedne, Bogu ducha winne firmy zawiniły?



I z innej beczki, tym razem w temacie numerów wywijanych nam przez Łajzę. Pisałem niedawno o sitkach od konewek znalezionych w bębnie pralki? Pisałem. No to teraz napiszę jeszcze o ćwierćkilogramowej puszce farby. Również znalezionej w pralce, ale już po wykonaniu prania, w czasie którego mocno głowiłem się, co w tej pralce tak przeraźliwie wali i czy to aby nie łożysko szlag trafił. Nie, puszka się nie otworzyła na szczęście...

J.

----------


## cronin

Widocznie Twoja Żona (pozdrawiam serdecznie) długo przekonuje się do wprowadzanych na rynek nowości  :smile: 
A co do farby, zapewne była "łazienkowa", "kuchenną" znaleźlibyście zapewne w piekarniku  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Mnie chyba dopada przypadłość Twojej żony.. wypatrzyłam mozaikę do łazienki jako podłoga w kabinie prysznicowej.. pomyślałam nie będę tak wcześnie kupować.. wyprzedała się i miała być w sierpniu i dalej nie ma.. chciałam kupić u kogoś innego podobną, która też mi odpowiada okazuje się, że aukcja się skończyła i gościu nie wystawi, bo za tydzień wyjeżdża i mogę mu przelać kasę a on mi wyśle.. nie dziękuję już raz się nacięłam.. i w zasadzie od biedy muszę kupić jaśniejszą i wymienić kafle podłogowe z ciemnych na jasne.. jak nie urok to sr... wrrrr.. fakt to dopiero początek moich przypadków i mam nadzieję, że na tej mozaice się skończy 

Łajzy pogratulować :smile:  syna ostatnio też wysłałam z rzeczą do prania aby wrzucił do kosza wiklinowego.. poszedł i za chwilę wrócił.. myślę sprawdzę gdzie to wyniósł.. w koszu nie ma.. szukam w koszu na śmieci - nie ma.. no to w ubikacji może coś mu się odwidziało i tam wrzucił - nie ma.. w końcu zaglądam do pralki a to tam leży.. w końcu rzecz była do prania :smile:  pomysłowość dzieci nie zna granic :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@ Cronin - Ty nawet nie pisz takich rzeczy!!! Łajza ostatnio potrafi zasiadać przed komputerem i udawać, że czyta. Znaczy my sądzimy, że on udaje, ale kto go tam wie...
Pomijam już fakt, że zarówno pralka, jak i wszystkie farby stoją u nas w kotłowni, ale Łajza jest wybitnie wręcz twórczy jeśli chodzi o wtykanie różnych przedmiotów w różne dziwne miejsca.
A swoją drogą... nienienie, ja bardzobardzobardzo nmie chciałbym tego sprawdzać w praktyce, ale z drugiej strony jednak, z czysto inżynierskiej ciekawości ciekaw byłbym efektów otworzenia się tej puszki (pełnej, zabarwiony na "brzoskwiniowo" w mieszalniku lateksowy Dulux) w czasie prania w pralce...

No i z trzeciej strony... szczęśliwie małpa jedna złapała za małą puszkę, a nie za taką kilogramową:




(dla tych, którym bezpośrednie okno do youtube nie działa: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGbGk7ESqCE )

J.

----------


## netbet

poryczałem się  :Lol: 

faktycznie z tym calgonem to mit!

----------


## Jarek.P

A gdyby ktoś chciał spytać o naprawdę dobrą, mocną i wytrzymałą pralkę, to myślę, że tu jest najlepsza odpowiedź:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PLn...feature=relmfu

J.

----------


## compi

Poważny sprzęt. Robi wrażenie, do tego stopnia, ze mało nie spadłem z krzesła : ).

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> A gdyby ktoś chciał spytać o naprawdę dobrą, mocną i wytrzymałą pralkę, to myślę, że tu jest najlepsza odpowiedź:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PLn...feature=relmfu
> 
> J.


a ja taką mam :smile:  tylko jeszcze z funkcją suszenia :smile: )) i powiem szczerze, że 1600 obrotów robi swoje.. jak nie jest przeładowana to nawet cichutka :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, a próbowałaś już w niej odwirować transformator?  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

W sumie nie i chyba nie będę próbować, bo bardzo ją lubię.. ale jak czasem ją moja mama przeładuje, to słychać ją wszędzie jak wejdzie na pełne obroty :smile:

----------


## widat06

> @brombel - ano spadło, spadło.... dzięki za miłe słowa 
> 
> I jak już przy marudzeniu jestem... zlew kucheny. 
> Dawno dawno temu, za górami, za lasami, a przynajmniej po drugiej stronie stolycy, jako młody, pełen sił i energii kawaler do wzięcia urządzałem swoje pierwsze WŁASNE mieszkanie. M.in. kuchnię. Co prawda ówcześni znajomi nadziwić się nie mogli, po co mi kuchnia, sugerowali zakup takiego kombajnu: szafka z zamontowaną minilodówką, dwupalnikową płytą i małym zlewem, wszystko zwarte i kompaktowe, jako coś co w zupełności wystarczy do chłodzenia piwa i przyrządzania zupek chińskich, ale ja chciałem mieć mieszkanie przyszłościowe, z prawdziwą kuchnią, więc ją zrobiłem. Kuchnię pełną gębą. W niej, nie wdając się w nieistotne opisy był porządny zlew, produkcji potentata zlewowego: Deante. Dobra, sprawdzona firma, dobry, porządny zlew, w komplecie dobry porządny syfon. Z "automatycznymi" korkami. 
> 
> Teraz... również kupiliśmy zlew Deante. Bo był akurat taki, jak żona chciała, poza tym uznaliśmy, że dobra, sprawdzona firma, czemu nie. No i zlew jest ok, ale syfon... Jezuuusie, nawet chińskie hipermarketowe badziewie noname, z dolnego poziomu regału, gdzie wstydliwie hipermarkety upychają najtańsze i najgorsze produkty, nawet to robi lepsze wrażenie. I nawet nie chodzi mi o badziewne rurki z cieniutkiego plastiku, o uszczelki, które naciągałem na rury z duszą na ramieniu, czy pęknie, czy nie pęknie. Ale same koszyki - zgrrrooza! Na wygląd całkiem podobne do tych starych, sprzed dziesięciu lat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Czy mógłbyś zdradzić jak użytkuje się taki narożny zlew?. Chciałabym mieć dwukomorowy ale moja kuchnia pozwala tylko na narożny.  Nigdy nie miałam z takim do czynienia, więc nie wiem jak jest z wygodą przy myciu.  Proszę o informację 

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :wink: 

P.S Instrukcję założenia już mam pokazaną na twoim blogu  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jest ok. Jak żona wymyśliła ten narożny, to się krzywiłem, nie podobało mi się, że wylewka przekręcana z komory do komory przejeżdża poza komorami zlewu, w zasadzie wprost nad podłogą, ale to nie jest problem, wystarczy jej nie przekręcać z odkręconą lecącą wodą  :smile: 
Poza tym - zlew bardzo wygodny, jak się w nim coś robi, to ma się wszystko "wokół siebie".

Większym potencjalnym problemem jest znaczne blokowanie szafki narożnej, która normalnie, bez zlewu byłaby bardzo pojemną. Co prawda układając rurki tak, jak na zdjęciach mocno tą zajętość ograniczyłem, ale i tak to już nie jest to samo, co bez zlewu.
Nawiasem mówiąc, ten układ rurek, który cytujesz, to jest jakaś wczesna wersja, od dawna już nieaktualna, teraz tam jest jeszcze dorzucony dwustopniowy filtr wody.

J.

----------


## widat06

Bardzo dziękuję, nie lubię często korzystać z narożnej szafki więc to nie problem. Bardzo mi pomogła Twoja odpowiedź.   :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Lenistwo, jak już kiedyś pisałem, jest najbardziej twórczą z cech ludzkich, w zasadzie jest motorem wszelakiego postępu, każdy dowolny wynalazek ludzkości da się wytłumaczyć lenistwem jako podstawową przyczyną.
Niestety, lenistwo bywa też straszne...

Dobra, tyle filozofowania, teraz do rzeczy:
Cały czas o tym korku do Czarnej Dziury na ceglanej ścianie mowa. Jeśli już w charakterze korka będzie tam piec, warto byłoby, żeby ów piec nie wykorzystywał do spalania powietrza z wnętrza domu (wtedy na jego miejsce, z zewnątrz zaciągane byłoby przez wentylację powietrze zimne, a całe ogrzewanie trafiałby szlag - to tak gwoli informacji, dla niezorientowanych). Dlatego też, jeszcze na etapie stanu zero, umieściłem pod chudziakiem rurę prowadzącą z okolic kominka (jak mi się wtedy wydawało) na zewnątrz. 
No i super, rura jest, przyda się i do pieca, po prostu będzie się kończyć gustowną kratką pod nim. Tyle, że w piecu nikt non stop nie będzie palił, a wtedy owa rura będzie stanowić piękne źródło przeciągów, zwłaszcza, że jej wylot wystawiony jest akurat na zachodnią stronę. A to, że z zachodu to wszystko, co najgorsze duje, to każdy z czasów pamiętnych się wywodzący wie dobrze, prawda?  :wink:  U nas dodatkowo jeszcze od zachodu są łąki, w znacznej mierze jeszcze niezabudowane, więc wiatr dodatkowo ma się gdzie rozpędzać. Co więc trzeba zrobić? Ano, jakąś możliwość zamykania tej rury, jak nie będzie potrzebna. 
Pierwsza myśl: jakaś kratka z żaluzją - niewygodna w obsłudze by była, zwłaszcza, że w tej komorze pod piecem (linkowałem zdjęcie do "naszego" przyszłego pieca niedawno) zamierzamy drewno opałowe trzymać.
Druga myśl, wspomagana znaleziskiem w sklepie z kominkami: przepustnica z linką. O, coś takiego:



Dzięki lince przepustnicę można zamontować gdzie wygodniej, a sterować nią "zdalnie". Super, ale... ale u nas jedyne wchodzące w grę wygodne miejsce, to drugi koniec rury, już na elewacji, linka musiałaby więc mieć jakieś 7m. A fabrycznie do przepustnicy jest założona może półtorametrowa.... Niby można wymienić, ale po pierwsze, gdzie kupić taką długą, po drugie - mam wrażenie, że siedem metrów cięgła byłoby ciężko poruszać bez solidnej dźwigni.
Co więc robić? Przed każdym rozpaleniem kominka i po każdym jego wygaśnięciu (np. w nocy) ubierać się w kufajkę, naciągac uszatkę na łeb i lecieć otwierać/zamykać ustrojstwo od zewnątrz???? 

Ooooo nieeee! *Za leniwy jestem* na to!

1) Przepustnica "zwykła" z castoramy za niecałe czterdzieści złotych.
2) silniczek z przekładnią ślimakową (prawdopodobnie wysuw wózka napędu CD) kupiony kiedyś na allegro (5sztuk za 10zł)  "bo fajny, może się kiedyś przyda"
3) kółko zębate ze złomowanej drukarki laserowej, kupionej za 10zł na allegro, z przeznaczeniem "na śrubki".
4) kilka wkrętów, możliwe, że z tejże samej drukarki. Albo innej... czasami lubię sobie coś porozkręcać  :Lol: 
5) i kawałek mosiężnej rurki jako ośka.
(tak, wiem, mojemu niedościgłemu idolowi, MacGyverowi wystarczyłyby stare sznurówki i puszka po piwie, ale gdzież mi do niego)

I jeszcze chwilka czasu pewnego wieczora. I mamy taki oto wynalazek, któremu brakuje jeszcze tylko jakiejś pokrywki chroniącej mechanizm przed kurzem i pająkami:





I super, wynalazek pięknie działa, otwiera się i zamyka i co ważniejsze, stanowi piękny pierwszy krok do zautomatyzowania całego procesu i automatycznego otwierania przepustnicy, jak tylko rura kominowa zacznie się rozgrzewać, a zamykania, jak ostygnie  :smile: 

I wszystko byłoby pięknie, gdyby... *gdyby nie lenistwo* właśnie...

Ano, robiąc tą gipskartonową dobudowę do ściany kominkowej myślałem nawet o tym, czyby w niej jakichś kabli nie upchnąć, tak na wszelki wypadek. Nie, o przepustnicy sterowanej elektronicznie jeszcze wtedy nie myślałem, bardziej o jakichś przyszłych wynalazkach typu podświetlenie kominka. Ale po prostu mi się nie chciało. I dupa, lenistwo zadziałało, nie zrobiłem. 
No i teraz jest problem, Houston... bo wynalazku trochę nie ma jak zasilić. On będzie na zewnętrznym końcu rury wentylacyjnej, ukryty w warstwie ocieplenia ściany fundamentowej, jego przewód sobie pójdzie wewnątrz tejże rury, aż pod kominek. Pod kominkiem znajdzie się też czujnik temperatury wylotu spalin. Przydałoby się też zasilanie... i to najlepiej od razu 12V, a to mam dociągnięte tuż obok, jako podświetlenie jednej z półek tej konstrukcji przykominowej. Co z tego jednak, kiedy z punktu widzenia dostępności tego punktu, równie dobrze mógłby on być na dachu? 
Tam by były potrzebne może ze dwa metry przewodu. I tresowana mysza do przeciągnięcia go przez konstrukcję tego regału. W dodatku mysza wyposażona w coś do wykonania dziury w dwóch ściankach profilu nośnego (mniejsza o szczegóły, uwierzcie na słowo). Stary światłowodowcowy sposób z włożeniem w otwór na jednym końcu nitki z dowiązanym gałgankiem i wyssaniem go przez drugi otwór przy pomocy odkurzacza tu też nie zadziała, bo w konstrukcję napchałem wełny szklanej... 
Jedyne, co pozostaje, to wyorać w świeżo malowanym gipskartonie rowek na styku ze ścianą i wcisnąć w ten rowek przewód, a potem od nowa zaszpachlować, pomalować... echhhh, lenistwo!  :bash: 

I na zakończenie coś, co odkryłem przed chwilą. Zrobiwszy tą przepustnicę z napędem byłem z siebie dumny, że mało nie pękłem. teraz jednak, pisząc tego posta, szukałem w necie zdjęcia pokazującego, jak wygląda przepustnica z cięgłem. No i "surprajz", pierwsze co znalazłem, to takie właśnie elektrycznie sterowane przepustnice, od razu ze sterownikiem w dodatku, tylko w wykonaniu fabrycznym. Kosztujące tylko, bagatela, jakieś 20x więcej, niż mnie kosztował ten mój wynalazek  :smile: 

J.

----------


## cronin

A w następnym poście przeczytam , że skonstruowałeś nanorobocika z popsutych zabawek, który ci ten kabelek przeciągnął... zamontował... zaszpachlował... zamalował... a na koniec przyniósł zimne piwo z lodówki  :smile: 
Czy ktoś tu przyznaje tytuł "Najlepszy MacGajwer na Forum" ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... Wyjątek miał takie maciupkie zdalnie sterowane autko, które moooże dałoby radę, ale trzebaby doń kamerę dorzucić, no i jeszcze kwestia pokonania ścianki profilu (na styku poziomej półki z pionową nogą) pozostaje...
W tym sęk jednak, że autko niestety dawno już wyzionęło ducha, więc tak czy tak po ptokach  :sad: 

Za rekomendację do tytułu dzięki, ale jak pisałem, ON by to zrobił z puszki od piwa i starych sznurówek, ja to tylko nieudolny naśladowca jestem  :sad: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> ale trzebaby doń kamerę dorzucić, no i jeszcze kwestia pokonania ścianki profilu (na styku poziomej półki z pionową nogą) pozostaje...


Tak czytam, co sam napisałem i wyobraźnia mi się włączyła: minisamochodzik zdalnie sterowany, wyposażony w kamerę i zdalnie sterowane ramię z zabudowaną na nim wiertarką... Kurczę, nic tylko dokupić kilka dużych petard i na Marsa całość wysłać  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## compi

Czujnik spalin i przepustnicę podłączysz do jakiegoś sterownika? Bo opcja zamknięte/otwarte to nie zawsze ta najbardziej pożądana. Pośrednie stany też są czasem potrzebne.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ten sterownik to sobie po prostu zrobię. Szczerze mówiąc, myślałem o prostej automatyce gorące->otwarte / zimne->zamknięte, plus może jeszcze możliwość sterowania ręcznego za pomocą przycisku, czyli rzecz do zrobienia prościutką elektroniką, a w przypadku zrobienia tego na procesorze, byłoby to pięć linijek programu na krzyż.

Stany pośrednie... z tego, co się domyślam, one są przydatne, jeśli powietrze jest podłączone wprost do paleniska, wtedy powietrzem można regulować proces palenia, tu jednak bezpośredniego podłączenia nie będzie, powietrze z instalacji będzie wylatało po prostu w bezpośredniej bliskości pieca, jeśli je zdławię, piec sobie zaciągnie powietrze z pokoju.
No chyba, żeby przewidywać sytuację typu piec ze zdławionymi wlotami potrzebuje mało powietrza . W sumie nie ma problemu, ten mój napęd zrobi z przepustnicą wszystko, co elektronika doń podłączona mu każe, a sterowanie ze stanami pośrednimi to tylko ciut dłuższy program do wklepania w procesor, problem widziałbym jednak raczej w tym, od czego te stany pośrednie uzależniać. Tak samo, od temperatury spalin po prostu?

J.

----------


## compi

No tak, standardowo pomyślałem o dolocie powietrza bezpośrednio do paleniska, a Ty przecież chyba kózkę/piecyk planujesz.

----------


## bajcik

Są też kozy/piece ze szczelnym doproadzeniem powietrza z zewnąŧrz. Ale jest ich zdecydowana mniejszość.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, znalazłem takie. Ale cenowo wychodzą tak jak ta nasza x3 mniej więcej...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nasze młodsze dziecko jest kotem.

Odkryliśmy to wczoraj, przy okazji oglądania jakiegoś internetowego zbioru internetowych śmiesznostek z kotami w rolach głównych. Podejrzewaliśmy już wcześniej, ale było to raczej na zasadzie żartów, a tu masz: jedno zdjęcie z kotem w rolach głównych, a ja z małżonką zgodnym chórem: patrz, zupełnie jak Łajza. Drugie zdjęcie - to też zupełnie, jak Łajza. I tak sztuka po sztuce, zdjęcie za zdjęciem.
Łajza, widząc, że coś robimy na komputerze postanowił kocim zwyczajem wleźć na klawiaturę. Pytam więc: Franio, jesteś kotem? Odpowiedź zadowolonego z siebie dwulatka: taaak!
Inne symptomy: 
- dowolne płaskie coś położone na podłodze wywołuje natychmiastową teleportację Łajzy z dowolnego zakątka domu wprost na to coś. Przykład z weekendu: położyłem "na moment" na podłodze płytkę z twardego gresu, w której środku mozolnie, ręcznie trzymanym flexem wyciąłem duży, okrągły otwór, udało mi się za drugim podejściem, a trwało to dłuuugo. Widok Łajzy włażącej na tą płytkę obunóż - bezcenny. Nie, nie pękła, gdyby pękła, prawdopodobnie dłuuugo bym tu nic nie pisał, za to o mnie pisałyby wszystkie gazety z Faktem i Superexpresem na czele. Posługując się przy tym pseudonimem "Jarosław P.". I różne epitety przy tym dodając, od zwyrodnialca począwszy, na dzieciobójcy skończywszy...
- dowolne pudełkowe coś położone gdziekolwiek wywołuje natychmiastowe zainteresowanie Łajzy, a jeśli to tylko jest możliwe - próby wejścia do środka. Jeśłi nie jest to możliwe - choć nogę spróbuje włożyć.
- dowolne kubiczne coś położone gdzieś - Łajza za chwilę na tym siedzi. 
- no i najważniejsze, obrazek, który wywołał w nas ostateczne oświecenie:



U nas dotyczy to dowolnych czynności, nie tylko jedzenia, reszta się mniej więcej zgadza. Może z tą tylko różnicą, że Łajza jeszcze nie potrafi tak zgrabnie wskoczyć na stół, gramoli się nań (tak!, nie przesadzam!) z pomocą krzesła. 



I jak już o Łajzie mowa - w weekend zabrałem się za przygotowanie schodów do zainstalowania (WRESZCIE!!!) na nich stopni. Kleiłem podstopnice do nich. Łajza oczywiście pomagał: podawał (bądź zabierał) krzyżyki, podłaził tam, gdzie ja akurat chciałem klęknąć, dobierał się do wiadra z klejem, zabierał usmarowaną w kleju kielnię, bawił się maszynką do cięcia płytek (wywołując u Babci stan przedzawałowy). Fajnie było, bawiliśmy się obaj świetnie. 
To było w weekend. Wczoraj wieczorem, siedzimy z żoną w salonie i oddajemy się błogiemu nieróbstwu. Wyjątek śpi. Łajza uznał wreszcie, że skakanie kolanami i łokciami po plecach Wyjątka (jego ulubione zajęcie, po zdybaniu śpiącego Wyjątka, zdumiewające natomiast jest to, że Wyjątka to nie budzi. Jego nic nie budzi) jest na dłuższą metę nudne, rozsypywanie przypraw w kuchni też już mu zbrzydło i dla odmiany postanowił zająć się czymś pożytecznym. I poszedł sobie. 
My siedzimy, siedzimy, oglądamy coś i wreszcie do nas dotarły trzy złowrogie fakty:
1) Łajzy nie ma w zasięgu wzroku.
2) Siedzi gdzieś i jest cicho (a ten fakt zwykle wystarczy, żeby wzbudzić w nas dziką panikę)
3) gdzieś z holu rozlega się ciche, ceramiczne postukiwanie i jakieś dziwne hurgoty.

Kiedy sobie te trzy rzeczy uświadomiłem, Zbladłem, Zakląłem Szpetnie, Wrzasnąłem "Fraaanek, łajzo, gdzieś polazł!", Zerwałem się, Padłem, Wyplątałem się z koca, znów się zerwałem, wrzasnąłem znów (huknąwszy się kolanem w brzeg ławy), zakląłem szpetnie usiłując znaleźć klapki (rzecz jasna wcześniej wyniesione gdzieś przez Łajzę. Łajza plus porzucone cudze klapki równa się pożar) i wreszcie zdołałem wychynąć do holu.
To, co ujrzałem wywołało we mnie kolejne paroksyzmy, tym razem jednak śmiechu, po czym nastąpił nerwowy truchcik w poszukiwaniu aparatu, Oto, co zdołałem sfotografować:



Dziecię ustawiło pionowo kilka ścinków płytek "tak, jak Tata" i w trakcie robienia fotografii był w trakcie dobierania z woreczka krzyżyków.
Widoczny dwa stopnie wyżej jeden zerwany kafelek, to niestety wynik mojej nieuwagi, kiedy to było jeszcze świeże. Idąc po schodach tuż po zabezpieczeniu tychże przed dostępem osób trzecich i ostrzeżeniu, że kto wlezie na schody, nogi z dupy powyrywam, sam wlazłem sobie na niego... 

J.

----------


## kalio

> Opierałem się na tym, co mi powiedzieli w moim PiNBie, u mnie wystarczyło oświadczenie elektryka o wykonaniu instalacji wewnętrznej zgodnie ze sztuką, musiałem do niego dołączyć kopię uprawnień, natomiast jak najbardziej był potrzeby protokół odbioru przyłącza.
> 
> Tu masz link do mojego PiNBu, gdzie jest zestawienie wymaganych dokumentów wraz z podaną podstawą prawną:
> 
> http://www.pinb.pl/index.php?mn=arty...el1=2&sel2=496
> 
> 
> Od razu dodam, że przedostatni podpunkt, ten ze stanowiskiem PISu - nie dotyczy.
> 
> ...


No a odemnie oprócz badań całej instalacji en, żądają odbioru instalacji wew wod-kan i CO prze uprawnionego zrzeszonego w izbie .....

----------


## Jarek.P

> No a odemnie oprócz badań całej instalacji en, żądają odbioru instalacji wew wod-kan i CO prze uprawnionego zrzeszonego w izbie .....


Poproś o podstawę prawną, powołaj się na informację podawane przez centralę PiNB na ich stronie, nie wiem, odwołuj się.


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Od powietrza, głodu, ognia i Łajzy
Zaachooowaaaj nas, Paaaanieeee!*

Zaraz wywiozą mnie do Tworek...

Wierni czytelnicy naszego Dziennika pamiętają na pewno taśmę lepperową. Tą, która pierwotnie służyła do wytyczania naszych włości, potem do wygradzania miejsca po ukradzionej siatce, zabezpieczania róznych dziur, a wreszcie sprawdzała się znakomicie w roli fladr (fladrów?) przeciwWyjątkowych. 
Wyjątek co prawda starszy był wtedy od Łajzy obecnie, ale i charakter miał po prostu inny. Łajza natomiast... cóż...


Zabrałem się dziś za dalsze doklejanie podstopnic. Ponieważ robiłem to w biały dzień, kiedy oba Budrysy były na nogach i w pełni sił witalnych, naiwnie sobie wymyśliłem, że wezmę taśmę lepperową i jak za dawnych czasów wygrodzę front robót, żeby mi dzieciaki w szkodę nie lazły.
Ech, ja naiwny. Na Wyjątka taka taśma działała. I nie ważne, że taśma podparta była krótką, męska przemową, co się stanie, jak jej choć dotknie, działało to.
Łajza natomiast... Tak, można powiedzieć, że ta taśma również na niego działała. Mniej więcej tak, jak płachta na byka. Za taśmę można było przecież ciągnąć, przewracać kobyłkę, do której taśma uwiązana była, włazić pod taśmę, przełazić nad taśmą, owijać się taśmą, machać taśmą, no krótko mówiąc, dziecię osiągnęło stan szczęścia absolutnego a poziom zachwytu nową zabawką również wahał się gdzieś u samej góry skali.

Niestety, klejenie glazury metodą zwizualizowaną na tej ruchomej grafice trzy posty wyżej nie wychodziło, więc w końcu westchnąwszy głęboko, puściwszy solidną i treściwą wiązankę ogólnobudowlaną, poszedłem po materiały i wykonałem zaporę przeciwczołgową. Na zdjęciu widoczny u dołu kadru jest jej szczyt:



Tym samym dostęp do poddasza został odcięty na dziś całkiem, a ja dzięki temu zrobiłem te schody całkiem, zostały jedynie krzywizny.
Łajza natomiast... a zajął się czymś. Jemu naprawdę nie trzeba do szczęścia dużo. Najlepiej go gdzieś zostawić na chwilkę bez opieki, po powrocie można wtedy zastać ot choćby taki widoczek:



(nawiasem mówiąc - fronty kuchenne będą już za tydzień, właśnie się patynują)

I nie, nie jest to jednorazowy wybryk, raczej można powiedzieć, że żona sfotografowała jeden z lepszych jego przejawów, ale takie numery są dość regularne i zwykle występują seriami: posprzątawszy to, można spokojnie udać się sprzątać to, co Łajza nabroiła w międzyczasie. A jak się posprząta to, co było "w międzyczasie", to w sumie można już wracać do kuchni i zaczynać od początku.

Aha, można go też zamknąć w jego pokoju. Tam, gdzie dziecię ma dużo zabawek, a również szafkę z "bieżącymi" ubraniami. Wtedy po jakimś czasie zastaje się taki widok:



Jeszcze do niedawna w pokoju Łajzy znajdowały się też akcesoria do jego przewijania, teoretycznie umieszczone "poza zasięgiem". Niestety "poza zasięgiem" nie obejmowało możliwości przystawienia sobie krzesła. Widok połowy paczki pieluch z poobrywanymi co do sztuki plastrami do zapinania i siedzącego w tym wszystkim Łajzy wysmarowanego od stóp po czubek głowy (dosłownie) Linomagiem - bezcenny.

A jak już przy krześle jestem - dziś zostały postawione poza zasięgiem Łajzy jakieś cukierki. Na najwyższej półce górnego poziomu szafek kuchennych. Za bardzo niedługi czas nakryłem Łajzę na tym, jak już sobie wniósł (wciągnął?) do kuchni duże, dorosłe krzesło, przystawił je do blatu i zabierał się do wchodzenia na ten blat. Z blatu też by co prawda nie sięgnął, ale znając go, postawiłby sobie coś i na blacie...

Ech....
*Mało używanego dwulatka w dobrym stanie, tanio sprzedam z powodu wyjazdu do Tworek.*

Dla odreagowania musiałem się zająć czymś uspokajającym. Czymś co pozwoli zająć umysł, odprężyć się, zrelaksować...
Idealne są tu różne wschodnie cudactwa, ale kurcze, z fengszuja się naśmiewam, "żadnych karatów" (to cytat jest) nie ćwiczyłem w życiu, joga czy jakieś kwiaty lotosu byłyby dla mnie możliwe jedynie po uprzednim podorabianiu sobie za pomocą dużego młotka paru dodatkowych stawów w kończynach. 
Co więc zostaje? Może origami?

To w sumie mi się spodobało, jedynie z powodu,  że ja jednak Polak, nie Chińczyk, zdecydowałem się na origami a'la Adam Słodowy. No i dla osiągnięcia silniejszego efektu terapeutycznego, zamiast "tekturki" użyłem solidnego kawała blachy!

Początek pracy, godny chyba absolwenta Zajęć Praktyczno-Technicznych wg programu dla klas trzecich  :wink: 



I produkt finalny, zamontowany na miejscu docelowym. 



J.

----------


## rewo66

Ładny ten żółwik ups statek kosmiczny niieeee to łódź podwodna  :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

Gratuluję potomka  :smile:  przyszły odkrywca.....  i nie da sobie w kaszę dmuchać

----------


## compi

"Za Jarka Polskę budowano, za Łajzy rozbierano" : )..... Powodzenia w opanowywaniu nerwów! Napisałbyś dla równowagi coś pozytywnego o swoim dziecku. Nic a nic Wam nie pomaga?

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi, spokojnie, Gosiek chyba jednak lepiej zrozumiała moje intencje (dzięki, Gosiek!)  :smile:  Ja z niego w gruncie rzeczy jestem naprawdę dumny  :big grin: 

Czy czasem pomaga? Tak. Zdarza mu się. Zwykle wywołuje to w domu ryk radości i gromkie: "Widziałeś/widziałaś????/!!!??????". 
Natomiast (i tu już na poważnie) on regularnie i bardzo często CHCE pomagać. Chce tak strasznie, że do tej pomocy jak czołg leci. No i pomaga zgodnie z własną wizją tego, co powinno być zrobione. Ot choćby wczoraj: zanim wykonałem tą zaporę przeciwczołgową, koniecznie musiał się wpychać między klęczącego mnie, a front robót, bowiem krzyżyki musiały być układane rządkiem, a nie jedynie po dwa pod płytką i on w tym właśnie musiał pomóc.

J.

----------


## compi

Jarku, nawet przez moment  nie miałem na myśli innych Twoich intencji w opisach niż te, o których pisze Gosiek. Dzisiaj w Trójce była fajna audycja o wychowywaniu naszych dziecioków i tego jak podchodzimy w krytycznych sytuacjach do naszych maleństw. Wniosek końcowy można określić tak. Nazwanie dziecioka w krytycznym momencie bachorem, jest akurat w tej chwili pieszczotliwym określeniem : ). Z pozdrowieniami, ojciec dwójki 21- latka i 23 latki.

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, ok  :smile: 

To jeszcze na zakończenie dodam, że Łajza, generalnie jeszcze nie mówiący (w sensie komunikatywnym, bo pojedyncze słowa typu mama, tata, niamniam [pokrywające 99% jego obecnych potrzeb komunikacyjnych], to oczywiście już od dawna), właśnie zaskoczył i zaczyna powtarzać nowe słowa. Ostatnio na przykład nauczył się pięknie powtarzać słowo "sio!". Podejrzewam, że lada moment nauczy się też zwrotu "paszoł won!"  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## gagu

Witam
Jarku, gdzieś miałeś zdjęcie z takimi poszarpanymi (dziurawymi) podkładami pod panele podłogowe. Dobrze pamiętam? Nie mogę jednak tego zdjęcia znaleźć.
Co to były za podkłady? Na ogrzewanie podłogowe?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, to były pod panele "na ogrzewanie podłogowe", kupowałem je na allegro, a pisałem o nich równo rok temu  :smile: 

J.

----------


## gagu

Ok dziękuje Ci poszukam sobie tego. A może pamiętasz nazwę tego? Bo ja znajduje tylko z tektury

----------


## Jarek.P

To była pianka XPS, producenta niestety nie pamiętam, ale wtedy to po prostu w stałej sprzedaży na Allegro, zdarzało się też po hipermarketach. A teraz - szukam na allegro, szukam góglem i nic! Muszę Cię zmartwić, ale obawiam się, że zadziałała tu specyfika mojej małżonki, o której już kilkakrotnie pisałem: zdecydowaliśmy się na coś, znaczy już tego nie produkują.

Cóż... zawsze możesz kupić zwykłe podkłady z XPSa, otwornicę do drewna i wiercić dziury raz przy razie przez całą paczkę podkładów naraz.

J.

----------


## gagu

No świetny pomysł z tym nawiercaniem. No i właściwie grubość można sobie dobrać taką jak trzeba.
A jak to  się spisuje, jakoś to otworki trochę mnie martwią.
Przecież panel w tym miejscu po pierwsze wisi w powietrzu, po drugie bezpośrednio w niego uderza ogrzewanie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rewo66

Te otworki powinny być małe i tak rozmieszczone aby podkład nadal spełniał swoją podstawową funkcję.

----------


## Jarek.P

Panel nie jest aż tak wiotki, żeby się miał uginać na tak krótkich odcinkach.
Nie wiem, może jeśliby to były tanie, cieniutkie panele z hipermarketowej promocji i miałyby na nich stać ciężkie meble na wąskich nóżkach, faktycznie mogłoby coś być nie tak, ale wtedy i lity podkład też by nie dał rady, pozałamywane pod nogami mebla tanie panele widziałem już...

te moje w każdym razie sprawują się OK, podłogówka nie grzeje aż tak, żeby to dla panela miało stanowić jakikolwiek problem. Jedyny minus, jaki widzę jako użytkownik, to fakt, że panele na takich płytach są wyraźnie głośniejsze od tych samych paneli położonych w innych pokojach na płycie paździerzowej. 

J.

----------


## gagu

No właśnie małe otwory i tak rozmieszczone aby podkład spełniał swoją funkcję = co przez to rozumiecie?
Ja myślę zrobić tak: otworki np. 20mm, w rzędach co 40 mm, co daje odstęp 20 mm miedzy otworami
Wiem wiem, kupę wiercenia, ale tak będzie dobrze?

----------


## Jarek.P

W tych moich podkładach powierzchnia otworów to było tak na oko 50% całości. Tego się możesz trzymać jako podstawowej wytycznej.

A i co do wiercenia - nie wiem w sumie, czy nie bardziej skutecznie byłoby zorganizować cienkościenną rurkę, zaostrzyć jej krawędzie i młotkiem, panie, młotkiem...

J.

----------


## blekowca

Pamiętam jak kiedyś trochę starszy będąc od twojego Wyjątka, urządziłem sobie w domu rzut dzidą do celu. 'Tarcza' była na tapczanie, a dzidą kawałek wędki. Brak celności spowodował trafienie w ścianę, a że wędka była z tych łączonych takimi rurkami właśnie, udało mi się uzyskać idealnie okrągły otwór w tapecie  :cool:  Mama była tak zdziwiona moją precyzją, że nawet nie dostałem lania  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

@blekowca - mój Tata był wędkarzem (jest nadal, ale obecnie już raczej w stanie spoczynku), więc ja się wśród wędek wychowałem w zasadzie. I o tym, co można zrobić z wędką, żyłką zakończoną kotwiczką, czy kołowrotkiem, to mógłbym długo. I nie, wcale nie mam tu na myśli pójścia z tym wszystkim na ryby. Byłem (tata mnie jako dziecię usiłował wciągnąć), próbowałem, wspominam to jako najnudniejsze nudziarstwo na nudnym świecie. Nie dla mnie! A i Tata mnie jakoś więcej na ryby już nie brał. Nie wiem czemu, może dlatego, że nudziłem się wtedy śmiertelnie i porzuciwszy w końcu wędkę, mało z dymem sporego przemysłowego tartaku nie puściłem?...

Jak już przy dzieciach zresztą jesteśmy - Łajza nam nowy numer wywinął: chciał wyjść na dwór. Ponieważ drzwi zewnętrzne są zamykane u nas od wewnątrz na górny zamek/zasuwkę, a ta na wysokości gdzieś tak 160cm jest, dziecię korzystając z chwili nieuwagi mamy, która jak raz wtedy sprzątała mieszkanie, założyło sobie buty, zapchało do wiatrołapu z salonu dorosłe krzesło, z krzesła otworzył sobie drzwi i chyba tylko dlatego, że Łajza jest w gruncie rzeczy bardzo porządnym dzieckiem i postanowił przed wyjściem z domu odstawić krzesło na miejsce, wpadł.
Ech, gdyby nie to, mogłoby być wesoło. Łajza strasznie się rwie poza teren podwórka (na ulicę w sensie, ulica co prawda typu jeden samochód na godzinę, ale jednak), brama wtedy była otwarta (zresztą, nawet gdyby była zamknięta - on przeciska się pod siatką). Żona oczywiście by się zorientowała od razu, że dziecka nie ma, ale WIEDZĄC, że drzwi są zamknięte, najpierw by go szukała po wszystkich możliwych zakamarkach w domu...

A jak już przy tartakach i puszczaniu z dymem jesteśmy....

*Tadaaaaammm !!!!!*









Dzisiaj przyjechał. I od razu zaczął wyglądać, jakby stał u nas zawsze  :big grin:  
My się zimy teraz nie boimy, o!  :big grin: 



(pirometr pokazuje temperaturę brzegów otworów wentylacyjnych w kaflach)
Na zdjęciach widać również drewno opałowe. Pod piecem porządne liściaste kupione za jakiś 500% jego rzeczywistej wartości w hipermarkecie (złodziejstwo strrraszne, ale co było robić, na gwałt potrzebne. Niemniej 10zł za pięćpolan na krzyż... zgroooza!)
A we wnęce pod półką z boku - nasza własna, osobista leśna sośnina, temi rencami dziś pocięta i porąbana na szczapy. Wycięta jeszcze w 2009, wysuszona na wiór i absolutnie nie żywiczna. Teoretycznie w kominkach z szybą sośniną się nie pali, ale chrzanię! Najwyżej będę częściej szybę czyścił.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jesień przyjszła. Taka jej mać...






Tyle z niej pożytku, że grzyby zaczęły rosnąć. Niestety, uparcie tylko kanie, ale za to w dużych ilościach. Chyba w tym roku już pójdą na patelnię, bo do tej pory były zostawiane na rozsianie. Przed budową rosły nam podgrzybki i maślaki, jednego roku nawet kurki, niestety po budowie szlag je trafił całkiem  :sad: 


Wraz z jesienią przyjszło jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy. Ot, choćby taki zestaw narzędzi kominkowych dokupiony do kompletu do naszego pieca. Zestaw natychmiast oczywiście stał się ulubioną zabawką Łajzy, w związku z czym nie może stać koło pieca, musi stać w kuchni, która w międzyczasie została wyposażona w prowizoryczną furtkę przeciwŁajzową. No niestety, pośmiać się można z wielu rzeczy, ale widok Łajzy siedzącego na kolanach na blacie kuchennym i w najlepsze robiącego herbatę (pusty czajnik elektryczny włączony, reszta wody z niego wlana do drewnianego pudełka z zapasem herbaty) potrafi przekonać nawet kamień.
Natomiast wracając do narzędzi kominkowych - widok dwuletniego Łajzy lecącego galopem z trzymanym na sztorc pogrzebaczem w łapce - bezcenny!



(powyższe zdjęcie oczywiście pozowane, niemniej cwaniackie, wyraźnie coś kombinujące spojrzenie pozowane już nie jest  :cool: )

I kolejna rzecz, która przyjszła, to dłuuuugo i niecierpliwie oczekiwane fronty do kuchni:



Odebrane dzisiaj, montowane będą przez najbliższe dni, niemniej dziś nie wytrzymałem i choć zacząłem sobie...



Ciąg Dalszy Nastąpi

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ojjjj kanie.. zjadłabym zjadła.. oj dużo... mmmm aż mi ślinka cieknie... :roll eyes: 

Ja także uwielbiam jak mój dwuletni synuś zwędzi śrubokręt, który jest ułożony w takim miejscu, że go nie widzi a i tak go dosięgnie i z nim lata na sztorc.. aż się włos jeży.. poproszony o oddanie czasem odda a czasem walczy..

Fronty.. muszę przyznać, że pierwszy raz takie widzę.. unikatowe :smile:

----------


## Aleksander_

Hej Jarku,

No piecyk / kominek piękny  :smile:  Co do drogich szczapek ... no cóż, mam trochę buczyny - kupiłem latem "parę szczapek do kominka" ... po sąsiedzku mógłbym jakoś podrzucić ...  :wink: )) ale że jakoś na to piwko ciężko nam się umówić, no to cóż - może jak jakieś tęgie mrozy nadejdą ...  :wink: 




A co do silniczka, przepustnicy ... super - fajna robota  :smile:  pomysł podkradnę za jakieś 2-3 lata, jak mój domek powstanie  :wink:  ... ale  ... dałbym ośkę przepustnicy na maciupkich łożyskach kulkowych/igełkowych... a co  :wink: ) jak szaleć to szaleć  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Za ofertę dzięki, ale nie chciałbym Cię z opału ograbiać, może po prostu jak kolejną dostawę byś planował, to jakoś wespół wzespół zamówimy? Ale, jak te tęgie mrozy nadejdą, możemy, ten tego..., na oglądanie kominków się jakoś zmówić  :wink:  
Oczywiście, o ile będę wtedy obecny, bo mój pracodawca znów kombinuje, żeby mnie na miesiąc wysłać, tym razem troszkę dalej, niż do enerdówka, tym razem czekają na mnie niecierpliwie w cudownej krainie, gdzie skoro świt ludzie są budzeni przepięknym śpiewem, bynajmniej nie skowronka, za wyjście na ulicę w krótkich gaciach przewidziana jest kara chłosty, a kobiety nie istnieją, zamiast nich egzystują jedynie takie dziwne, czarne piramidki z otworkiem na wysokości głowy  :big grin:  A i piwa tam nie ma  :Mad: 

A wracając do tematu - naczytałem się na temat tego palenia sośniną i z tego, co poznajdywałem, to nie jest tak, że nie wolno, bo nie i koniec. W skrócie powtórzę, co wyczytałem: cały problem z sośniną wynika z tego, że ma niższą temperaturę spalania i w związku z tym spaliny są zimniejsze, wykrapla się z nich w kominie smoła, do tego klei sadza i tak dalej. Dlatego, żeby sośniną palić bezpiecznie i bez obaw, trzeba zadbać o to, żeby owa temperatura spalania była odpowiednia: albo przekładać sośninę drewnem liściastym, albo... albo po prostu nie zamykać powietrza, pozwalać, żeby się hajcowało na całego.
Dotychczasowe kilka rozpaleń naszego kominka w zasadzie to potwierdza: jak napaliłem głównie sośniną i przykręcałem powietrze - wnętrze kominka miało wyraźne skłonności do zadymiania się, a szyba pokrywała się nalotem.
Dołożenie do sośniny brykietu - jak ręką odjął, wszystko pięknie się pali, zero kopciu.
Sama sośnina, ale dolot powietrza otworzony niemal na max - również pięknie się pali, dodatkowo wszystkie okopcenia z poprzednich razów wzięły i znikły. Jedyna wada takiego rozwiązania, to wyraźnie większe zużycie opału, ale cóż, sośniny mam jeszcze spory sąg, do tego ogromną stertę suchych gałęzi, kiedyś to w końcu trzeba zniknąć...

A co do przepustnicy - kurczę, nadal jej nie zainstalowałem, jakoś nie mam weny. Muszę ją zainstalować w wylocie rury, wcześniej robiąc w niej podcięcie na silniczek, a na samym kominku (znaczy na wylocie rury spalinowej) zainstalować jakiś czujnik temperatury. I tu, im dłużej się nad tym zastanawiam, tym bardziej dochodzę do wniosku, że idealną opcją będzie przykręcony wprost do rury spalinowej (oczywiście w niewidocznym miejscu) zwykły bimetaliczny termostat ze starego żelazka. To ma w końcu dać prostą informację: grzeje/nie grzeje, zrobienie tam elektronicznego pomiaru temperatury zdolnego wytrzymać tąże z zakresu do kilkuset stopni byłoby możliwe (choćby na Pt1000), ale po co sobie życie komplikować?

Łożyska kulkowe? Do czegoś, co bez żadnych obciążeń ma się obracać o raptem 90 stopni? To by chyba przerost formy nad treścią był  :big grin:  (tak, ja to napisałem  :wink:  )

J.

----------


## Aleksander_

Nie no, buczyny trochę jest, było 30mp  :wink:  prawie wszystko już pociąłem na plasterki (jedna kłoda cięta na 4 lub 5 kawałków) - część połupałem już na szczapy (łuparkę skonstruowałem) - robota trochę czasu zajmuje i gdyby była szansa kupić nieoszukane mp drewna w szczapach, to na pewno bym się nie zastanawiał - bo prócz czasu idzie olej do prowadnicy/łańcucha, łańcuchy + ostrzenie, prąd / benzyna do napędu piły... - jakby sprzedawano połupane drewno na wagę, to by nie było tematu  :smile:  ... brałbym  :smile:  a tak - wolałem wziąć "belki" z lasu - zawsze nieco więcej drewna w drewnie.

Co do palenia, to tak, generalnie, duszenie nie jest dobrą opcją - raz, że syfi się piec i komin - po drugie, wcale takie bardziej ekonomiczne nie jest. Bo przy mocnym paleniu, to ok, więcej ciepła uleci nam kominem z cieplejszymi spalinami  - przy duszeniu, drewno palić się będzie dłużej, ale część niespalonej materii (drewna) uleci nam w powietrze razem z siwo/biało/czarnym dymem. 

A co do wspólnego zamówienia to jasne, ale najwcześniej za 2 lata - 30mp to zdecydowanie za dużo, aby obrobić w rozsądnym czasie i zajmuje sporo miejsca (ale mniej nie chcieli przywieźć  :sad:  )

----------


## Jarek.P

A z ciekawości - ile takie 30mp Cię kosztował wraz z transportem?

Łuparkę zrobiłeś śrubową, czy klasyczną? Śrubowa szczerze mówiąc mnie bardzo kusi, stosowny silnik mam, śrubę można kupić na allegro...






J.

----------


## Aleksander_

Oczywiście łuparkę _świdrową_  :smile:  - szybka i skuteczna.

Tylko wprost na silnik mocowania nie polecam - mam z kołami pasowymi - za mocno się świder grzeje jak są duże obroty... czasem może brakować momentu (przy takich ogromnych belkach, jakie ja mam).

Tak, kupiłem też na Allegro, silnik czekał od 20 lat... w końcu się przydał, stolik ze złomu... - wyszło nieźle - zapraszam na pokaz - fajnie idzie, ale trzeba na parę rzeczy uważać  - łupania też trzeba się nauczyć (pierwszy wałek zgiąłem) ... podeschnięte drewno, zwłaszcza nieco sękate opór stanowi ogromny... i 3KW potrafi zatrzymać ... - tylko nie bardzo mam kiedy... część już połupane, cześć ... cóż... w nowym domu będzie po prostu duuuży kominek, aby takie pucki drewna (te cząstki pociętych belek, które ważą ok 20-40kg sztuka) wchodziły w całości  :smile:  - wszystkiego na pewno nie dam rady połupać - a zresztą niektóre pucki są takie sękate i podeschnięte - że tylko ogień im da radę... człowiek się zamęczy, maszyna może się uszkodzić...

A - co do drewna - 170zł brutto mp - 5000zł - transport w cenie.

----------


## bajcik

Łuparka dla Prawdziwego Faceta wygląda tak:  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

JEZUS MARIA!!!

Chybabym nie miał śmiałości....

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Obsługa tego ustroistwa zabiera więcej czasu niż poczciwa siekiera.

----------


## Pawlo111

Jarku rury PP do wody zgrzewane kupiłeś w całości wavin ?
Nie mogę znaleść w lokalnych hurtowniach "ekoplastik" wavin. A nawet na allegro nie mają.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zdaje się, że te rury obecnie przez Wavina produkowane nie nazywają się już "Ekoplastik", tylko jakoś inaczej. Pytaj po prostu o rury Wavina. 

U mnie 95% rur to jest Wavin, ale mam jeszcze trochę dokrętek robionych już z czego popadnie, głównie z kupowanej w Lerła Merła polskiej "Sigmy" i szczerze mówiąc nie widzę między nimi żadnej różnicy, ani na plus, ani na minus, może poza tym drobiazgiem, że kształtki kupowane w hipermarkecie mają zbójecką cenę. 
Zgrzewałem tez coś z kupowanej w Castoramie chińszczyzny (czy też turczyzny) i tu faktycznie różnica była. Nie wiem, czy na gorsze, ale ten turecki plastik w czasie grzania, tak jakby jakiś olej z siebie wydzielał, było to wyraźnie widoczne zwłaszcza, jeśli się zgrzewało go z kształtką innego producenta, w czasie napychania, na styku przed formującą się kryzą tworzywa, robiła się taka jakby dodatkowa, "mokra" kryza, wyraźnie rozdzielająca oba tworzywa od siebie. Niby te zgrzewy trzymają normalnie, ale patrząc na to miałem wątpliwości...

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

Pytałem o wavina i mają takie nowe niebieskie TigrisAlupex ale to PEX-y a i linia PP Borplus ekskluzywna biała mało atrakcyjna cenowo a te ekoplastik tylko kilka wybranych kształtek a podobno nie powinno się mieszać zbytnio różnych. Też patrzyłem w ciastoramie i zmienili zdaję się producenta mają tylko nasze polskie i fakt kształtki drożej ale rury nawet tanio. Ja podobnie jak i ty z budowy mam blisko do marketu budowlanego. A jak wylicze to napewno czegoś kilkanaście razy zabraknie a innego zostanie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Te tureckie PP w Casto to musiał być naprawdę niezły szajs, skoro się z tego wycofali.

A co do liczebności - nawet nie próbuj kupować co do sztuki, kup po prostu worek kolanek, worek nypli i najwyżej upewnij się, czy zwrot przyjmą, jak coś zostanie. Jak znam życie, to nie zostanie, raczej trzeba będzie dokupić i wtedy, zwłaszcza, jak braknie jednego kolanka w niedzielę koło południa, kibelmarket jest idealnym ratunkiem  :smile: 
Trójniki, redukcje, kolana "z uszami" i takie rzeczy możesz rozliczać na sztuki, ale też z nadmiarem.

J.

----------


## Jacekss

Jarek - wieź mnie nie strasz tymi rurami PP ala turek  :smile:  ... właśnie z takich rurek robiłem instalację wodną, kupowane w Casto
fakt wygodnie u nich sie kupuje bo jak zostaje coś to spokojnie można oddać

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie no, ja Cię nie straszę, zwłaszcza, że sam mam jakieś pojedyncze kształtki z Castoramy użyte, niemniej jak pisałem, widziałem między nimi różnicę. Nie mam pojęcia, czy ten "olej" (cokolwiek by to nie było) to źle, czy dobrze, mam wątpliwości po prostu.

Jedno, co mi się w tych turkach podobało, to ten czerwony pasek wtopiony w rurę. Pięknie to pomaga kąty zachowywać. Waviny mają pasek nadrukowany, niestety ściera się.

J.

----------


## Jacekss

ok poużywamy zobaczymy.. mam nadzieje że te PP nie będą mnie podtruwały powoli  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kuchnia - zrobiona!
Prawie.

Zawsze, niestety jest jakieś "prawie", dom, zwłaszcza taki "temi rencami", to niestety studnia bez dna jest, jeśli chodzi o listę "to jeszcze  trzeba będzie zrobić w najbliższym czasie". Taka lista zresztą, też się dzieli na pod listy: "jak najszybciej", natychmiast", "zaaaraz" i lista dodatkowa na rzeczy nierealizowalne, dla niepoznaki nazywana zwykle "a to się kiedyśtam zrobi, jak będzie na to czas".

Ale dobra, dosyć filozofowania, do rzeczy:

Kuchnia w widoku ogólnym:



Po prawo widać zainstalowaną furtkę przeciwŁajzową. Mało skuteczną, niestety, bowiem skobelek ją zamykający Łajza otwiera już, jak chce, potrzebna jest kłódka. Trudno, małżonka moja, będzie wzorem dawnej gospodyni, chodzić z pękiem kluczy (do spiżarni, do kuchni, do "komory" i do cukiernicy) przy pasku fartucha, ale może to wystarczy?

Kolejne zdjęcie, pod trochę innym kątem:



I lista rzeczy, których "jeszcze" nie ma:
1) szyby w witrynach górnych szafek,
2) drzwiczki szafki narożnej, ledwie widocznej u dołu zdjęcia (pod rogiem blatu). Póki co niezałożone, żeby Łajza ich nie zniszczył furtką, na której się oczywiście namiętnie wozi.
3) Małe szufladki w szafce po prawo od okapu, w widocznej pod witryną luce będzie pięć kwadratowych szufladek, drugi taki komplet w identycznej szafce po drugiej stronie kuchni (nie widać na zdjęciu). Będzie.  jak się zrobią...
4) Belka wisząca na łańcuchach nad barkiem,
5) Belki a'la "stropowe" na suficie, w jednej z nich rura wentylacyjna 
6) oświetlenie podszafkowe, wraz z niezbędnym podciągnięciem przewodów.
7) Szuflada pod piekarnikiem "na blachy". Wszystko do niej jest, tylko muszę prowadnice dokupić.
8 ) i pewnie jakieś pierdółki jeszcze się znajdą...

Jeszcze kilka słów n/t tej szafki dolnej, narożnej z punktu 2: szafka jest w kształcie ćwiartki koła i fronty do niej są gięte. Ich zamówienie to była solidna epopeja, niestety firma, u której zamówiliśmy produkcję frontów, nie robi giętych, a ich kooperant od giętych zamówienie dwóch sztuk drzwiczek olał ciepłym moczem, mówiąc mi wprost, że nie opłaci mu się maszyny włączać.
Cóż, nie to nie, znalazłem, inną, taką, którym się opłaciło, problemem jednak było zgranie wyglądu tych innych frontów z resztą zamówienia: firma robiąca resztę frontów wysyłała samą folię do innej firmy produkującej fronty gięte, tamci zrobili frezowanie, gięcie i oklejanie, po czym odesłali całość do pierwszej firmy, która z kolei robiła patynowanie. Wszystko koordynowane przeze mnie "na telefon". Udało się!

Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka: mamy chyba jedyną kuchnię w świecie, w której zmywarka i duże szuflady są zamaskowane frontami udającymi witryny  :big grin: 

Jedna z górnych szafek w bliższym widoku:



Przypominam, że w witrynach szyby dopiero będą. I lampki podszafkowe też będą. Klasyczne, żadnych bajerów, nad szafką widać nawet otwartą puchę doprowadzającą do nich zasilanie. Niestety, na etapie elektryki nie przemyślałem sprawy do końca i teraz trzeba będzie rzeźbić. Po pierwsze, robiąc tą elektrykę, wyobrażałem sobie kuchnię trochę inaczej, z górnym cokołem idącym jednym ciągiem przez całość, na cokole by się wtedy elegancko przeciągnęło przewód do oświetlenia kolejnych szafek. O lampkach pod szafką po drugiej stronie kuchni jednak niestety nie pomyślałem wcale... 
I teraz trzeba będzie kombinować. Na drugą stronę kuchni przeskoczy się w belce podsufitowej, a podejście do tej belki znad szafki?Cóż... meselek, młotek, potem miseczka, szpachelka, gips, pędzelek, farba... W końcu jedna gipsowa łata wtę czy wewtę wiele nie zmieni w tym naszym domu, który już w wielu miejscach  wewnątrz mocno domaga się powtórnego malowania.

I to by było na tyle. Schody się już lakierują i następny wpis pewnie będzie o schodach. Kiedyś...

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Kocham takie kuchnie domowe..  jak trzeba to stoi czajnik czy szklanka a nie takie wypicowane, co na blacie nie ma prawa ani deska do krojenia leżeć czy też ekspres do kawy stać :smile: 

kuchnia bardzo ładna oryginalna, pięknie urządzona.. pomimo niedokończonych paru spraw...

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

Do listy "to do" jeszcze przy okazji punkt 9 dopiszę: wymiana drewnianych elementów okapu na wybarwione na "nasz" kolor. Te elementy w formie niemalowanych kształtek z surowego drewna już mam (zamówione w serwisie fabrycznym za zaskakująco nieduże pieniądze) cały czas czekają sobie na polakierobejcowanie...

J.

----------


## gagu

Witam
Bardzo ładna Ci ta kuchnia wyszła. Sam robiłeś Jarku szafki, korpusy czy to kupowane?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

Korpusy były robione przeze mnie, było to tutaj opisywane, dół robiłem jakoś w grudniu zeszłego roku, górę - w lato? Nie pamiętam.... 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Niech nikt mi nawet nie usiłuje wmawiać, że komary tnące niemiłosiernie w połowie października to coś normalnego!!!!

No tną zarazy, tną jak licho! Oczywiście nie na zewnątrz, one nie takie głupie, żeby przy temperaturach spadających do kilku stopni, na zewnątrz sobie dupy mrozić. W domu zarazy siedzą, a uaktywniają się nocą i wtedy tną cholery jak licho! Kilka dni temu, sprawdzając przed pójściem spać, czy u już śpiących dzieci wszystko OK, stwierdziłem, że panuje u nas klimat, jak z "Aliena 8" - nad każdym dziecięcym łóżkiem siedział sobie "Alien" i pilnował...

Śpi się zresztą też fajnie: kołdra po uszy, wszystkie kończyny pod kołdrą, I tylko, jak przy uchu zacznie bzykać, to się człowiek zrywa na równe nogi, zapala światło i tocząc wokół nieprzytomnym wzrokiem, tłucze po ścianach. A na zegarze 4:00...

Nie jestem entomolololololomuchołapologiem, o komarach wiem tyle, że są i że ich nie lubię, ale tak sobie to tłumaczę, że one się do zimowania przygotowują, ostatnie jaja chcą złożyć, na tyle obłożone proteinami (czy czymśtam innym z krwi), żeby dożyły do wiosny i stąd ich aktywność, ale do cholery, tu nie Nostromo, a my nie jesteśmy komarza spiżarnia!

J.

----------


## Pawlo111

One twierdzą co innego...
Pracuję teraz w stolicy i potwierdzam dziabią niemiłosiernie jak na taką porę roku.

----------


## krzysztof5426

W trochę innych warunkach, bo na działce, ale polikwidowaliśmy wszystkie stojące wody w wiaderkach, beczkach itd. Do stawu wpuściliśmy ryby żywiące się - gustujące w  larwach komarów i ich niet.
Zastanawiam się gdzie u Ciebie lub pobliżu  jest zastoisko z wodą ?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Zastanawiam się gdzie u Ciebie lub pobliżu jest zastoisko z wodą ?


Hehe... wszędzie?
Cały teren wokół mnie to byłe bagna, osuszone bodajże w latach sześćdziesiątych. Obecnie są to łąki, w części nadal torfowo-podmokłe, dodatkowo pokryte siecią kanałów melioracyjnych.
To, że nasza posesja stoi akurat na wyniesionej ponad to wszystko względnie suchej, piaszczystej łasze porośniętej laskiem nie zmienia faktu, że te cholery mają się gdzie lęgnąć, niestety, a do lasku się zlatują, bo widać też lubią żyć w cieniu, taka ich mać!

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku !
Coś mi chodzi po głowie, że Twój pracodawca ma chęć wysłać cię do Niemiec ? Albo i gdzieś dalej ?
W Niemczech można było kupić preparat / nie do kupienia w Polsce/ z zapachem działającym na zmysły pań komarów. Jest on o tyle skuteczny, że zabezpiecza pomieszczenia przed wlatywaniem komarów.
Jak będę na działce, to postaram się znaleźć  opakowanie i podam Ci nazwę.

----------


## Jarek.P

No niestety, teraz planują mnie zesłać nie do Niemiec, a w strony, gdzie komary właściwie nie występują (być może dlatego, że stawy, bajora i tym podobne też są raczej rzadkością), obawiam się też, że łatwiej byłoby mi tam kupić mało używanego kałacha w dobrym stanie, może nawet z pamiątkowymi nacięciami na kolbie (po jednym na każdego "niewiernego"), niż spray przeciw komarom  :smile: 

Niemniej dzięki za info i jak znajdziesz tą nazwę, to zapodaj, może coś się uda zorganizować...

J.

----------


## Muniamus

A ja mam pytanie - jak się kominek sprawuje, bo mam zamiar kiedyś nabyć podobny (przy dobrych wiatrach finansowych) :cool: .
Czy te kafle trzymają ciepło dośc długo jak te niegdysiejsze piece kaflowe? 
Jak tak fest napalisz to ile masz ciepło w pomieszczeniu?

----------


## Jarek.P

Kominek jest super, niemniej nie jest to kominek akumulacyjny, on jest raczej do palenia rekreacyjnego.
Owszem, po napaleniu w nim, w salonie się robi wręcz bardzo ciepło, rozgrzany szamot i kafle obudowy też przez jakiś czas potem to ciepło jeszcze trzymają, ale stygnie to jednak dość szybko, nie ma porównania z tradycyjnymi piecami kaflowymi.
Takie kominki kaflowe, ale akumulujące ciepło też są, polecał mi nawet ktoś konkretne produkty w moim wątku w dziale "Kominki", ale sporo droższe były.

J.

----------


## gagu

Jarku, ja jeszcze raz zapytam Cie o te podkłady pod panele które kładłeś na ogrzewaniu podłogowym.
Ja mam różnicę 8 mm, musiałbym więc dać podkład  8 mm, więc chyba lepiej zrobić będzie u mnie wylewke samopoziomujacą i dać podkład np 2 mm.
Ale zapytać chciałem Cie o to jak spisuje się ogrzewanie podłogowe na tych podkładach, nie ma problemu? Nie jest za zimno, jaka jest grubość tych twoich podkładów?
Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Jarek.P

Sprawuje się to u nas OK, podłoga jest ciepła. Nie wiem tylko, na ile to moje doświadczenie jest miarodajne, bowiem chodzi o raptem 10m2 holu na górze,  gdzie i tak zlatuje się ciepło z całego parteru

Podkładu 8mm, w dodatku takiego na ogrzewanie podłogowe raczej nie znajdziesz, więc wylewka będzie chyba lepszym wyjściem. Pytanie tylko, jaka gruba. U siebie miałem zbliżoną sytuację, dałem 5mm wylewki i 5mm (wg producenta, w rzeczywistości było to ok. 4,5mm) podkładu, tyle, że tego mojego podkładu już nie produkują (hehe...), a przynajmniej nie jest już dostępny na allegro, skąd go kupowałem.

Wyjścia widzę dwa:
- wylać wylewkę 6mm i dać cienki podkład podłogówkowy 1,6mm, do kupienia w "każdym sklepie",
- kupić podkład 8mm z XPSa (chyba Arbiton robi taką grubość) i wycinakiem powycinać w nim dziury.
- ew. wersje pośrednie: wylewka 4mm, podkład 4mm

Na allegro znalazłem jeszcze wynalazek: podkład "na podłogówkę" z tektury 4mm, ale szczerze mówiąc nie podoba mi się, bardzo małą powierzchnię otworów ma i dość drogo wychodzi za m2.

Swoją drogą... coś się u nas w tym sezonie grzewczym pozmieniało i nie rozumiem tego. Czy sam fakt, że dom jest już wygrzany, wyschnięty, mieszka się w nim, a więc również chucha, dmucha i... i mniejsza z tym, co jeszcze robi, tak wpływa mocno na bilans cieplny? Bo jest tak: w ustawieniach kotła nic nie zmieniane, jest to, co było ostatniej zimy. Tejże zimy... żona moja, jak może pamiętacie, w kożuchu i baranicy po domu niemalże gotowa była chodzić, w domu było po prostu zimno. 
Obecnie... temperatura wg wskazań termometrów potrafi przekraczać miejscami 24stopnie, ogólnie jest ciepło, dla mnie nawet za ciepło. Zużycia gazu nie sprawdzam już na bieżąco, ale chyba skontroluję, bo nie wiem, czy kocioł zwariował i nagle kotłuje jak wściekły (a ja się wścieknę, jak rachunek za gaz przyjdzie), czy też sam bilans termiczny domu się tak poprawił. 
Fakt, zostały dokonane cztery istotne zmiany:
- grzejnik w sypialni, wcześniej ewidentnie niedogrzanej został wymieniony na ponad dwukrotnie większej mocy.
- obie górne garderoby, wcześniej nie mające ogrzewania i zimą zmieniające się w chłodnie, zyskały ogrzewanie, niestety elektryczne.
- zostało wyeliminowane "zwarcie" - zainstalowałem grzejnik w górnej łazience. On jest położony bardzo blisko rozdzielacza, rury może ze 2m mają (2x2), wcześniej nie było tam grzejnika, tylko obie rurki złączone na krótko, czynnik grzewczy zapewne sobie tamtędy krążył po najmniejszej linii oporu. Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, jak automatyka pieca sobie z tym radzi, ale mogło tak być, że widząc nienormalnie wysoką temperaturę powrotu obniżała prędkość pracy pompy obiegowej? Bądź wręcz ją wyłączała? 
- no i ostatnia zmiana, mam nadzieję, że tez istotna: zacząłem poprawiać schrzanioną przez poddaszowców wiatroizolację: dół folii majtający luźno przy murłacie został do niej podociskany metodą nawiercania co 10cm dziur przez gipskartony na wysokości murłaty i wpompowywania tam duuużych ilości pianki PU (butla piany pistoletowej na jakieś 2-3 metry bieżące murłaty). Dla przykładu: sypialnia jest już zapiankowana cała i przeciąg wiejący z otworu rewizyjnego w gipskartonach wyraźnie się zmniejszył.

Uf, rozpisałem się...

J.

----------


## bajcik

> czynnik grzewczy zapewne sobie tamtędy krążył po najmniejszej linii oporu


po czym???

----------


## Jarek.P

No po rurze, która była krótka i niczym nie dławiona po drodze  :smile: 

J.

PS: 
Kurcze, dopiero po paru godzinach załapałem, skąd twoje zdziwienie  :big grin: 
Ale na swoje usprawiedliwienie mam tyle, że w tym akurat przypadku i w tym kontekście nie ma błędu. No bo sam zobacz: jest rozdzielacz i z niego wychodzi ileś linii. Każda stawia czynnikowi opór. Mamy więc linie oporu. Jedne dłuższe, bardziej skomplikowane, inne krótsze, mniejsze. A tam w tej łazience była najmniejsza. I tyle, finito!  :tongue:

----------


## compi

Jarku, jest chyba cos takiego jak wilgotność względna. U nas podobnie, żona(i nie tylko) w ub.roku narzekała na zimno, pomimo że termometry wskazywały 21-22 stopnie. W tym roku temperatura identyczna, a odczuwalna jest zdecydowanie wyższa, pomimo że pali się tylko w kominku. Pojawiały się już wątki z pytaniami w podobnym stylu. Pierwszy rok dla domu i domowników jest najwyraźniej trudniejszy : ).

----------


## bajcik

Zapiankowana folia i przeschnięte ściany zrobiły też swoje.
A dodatkowe/większe grzejniki mogły dać więcej ciepła przy tych samych nastawach kotła.
A swoją drogą, czy na zewnątrz nie jest cieplej niż wtedy?

----------


## Jarek.P

Większy grzejnik jest tylko w jednym pomieszczeniu, cieplej zaś jest wszędzie.
Na zewnątrz, fakt, jest jeszcze dość ciepło, ale rok temu i przy takich temperaturach u nas już było zimno. Nic, poczekamy na ujemne temperatury (to zdaje się już całkiem niedługo), zobaczymy...

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Najprawdopodobniej chałupa Ci się wysuszyła.
Wydaje mi się, że niedługo zaczniesz myśleć o nawilżaczu .

----------


## Jarek.P

Nawilżacz przerabiałem w poprzednim mieszkaniu. Nie chcę.

J.

----------


## blekowca

> Nawilżacz przerabiałem w poprzednim mieszkaniu. Nie chcę.
> 
> J.


To w jaki sposób zamierzasz regulować wilgotność gdyby okazało się że masz za sucho?

----------


## Jarek.P

Może inaczej to ujmę: musiałbym mieć bardzo za sucho, żeby szukać pomocy nawilżacza. Stare mieszkanie było BARDZO suche (z kilku różnych powodów, mniejsza o nie), tu nie ma póki co problemu, wilgotność wg mechanicznego higrometru obecnie, przy działającym CO oscyluje w okolicach 45%, więc jest OK. Jak się zaczną się mrozy pewnie spadnie, ale mam nadzieję, że nie będzie to duży spadek. Mamy w domu trochę naturalnych nawilżaczy (kwiatki), one też coś wnoszą.

J.

----------


## bajcik

Oddychanie/pranie/gotowanie dostarcza wilgoci, wystarczy nie wypuszczać jej zbyt szybko wentylacją. I problemów nie powinno być.

----------


## blekowca

> Oddychanie/pranie/gotowanie dostarcza wilgoci, *wystarczy nie wypuszczać jej zbyt szybko wentylacją*. I problemów nie powinno być.


I tu właśnie mam wątpliwości - jeśli dobrze pamiętam to Jarek.P ma WM, więc intensywność wentylacji jest określona przez konieczność zapewnienia odpowiedniej ilości świeżego powietrza. W okresie zimowym powietrze nawiewane jest suche i wnosi do domu mniej wilgoci niż jest z niego wyrzucana z wywiewanym powietrzem. Tu pojawia się pytanie czy te źródła wilgoci które wymieniłeś + kwiatki zrównoważą ten bilans. Czekamy zatem na bieżące relacje z frontu walki z (globalnym  :no: ) domowym osuszeniem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie mam wentylacji mechanicznej, wszystko naturalnie.

J.

----------


## blekowca

no to sorki za zamieszanie - byłem święcie przekonany że masz WM  :eek: , cóż mylą mi się wątki
A przecież masz dom w Lesie - wszystko naturalnie...  :cool:

----------


## compi

U mnie dzisiaj wieczorem wentylacja na OFF bo gdy wilgotność spada poniżej 50% zaczyna się elektryzowanie, a nie lubię tego. Może elektrycy tak mają : ).

----------


## aadamuss24

Jesień jest ładna i ciepła i dlatego w domach jest cieplej. Jak się zrobi szaro i ponuro i słońce już nie będzie nagrzewało to i odczucia będą inne. Oby jak najpóźniej  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie ma w słowniku ludzi kulturalnych słów, które dostatecznie obelżywie określiłyby tą sytuację!

J.

----------


## compi

Śnieg na szybach się nie stopił, więc okna są wporzo.... Dobry zakup.... ; )

----------


## krzysztof5426

Do mnie wczoraj po południ dotarły 4  drzewka i kurcze - florek, musiałem je dzisiaj sadzić.
Posadziłem, zabezpieczyłem, ale szewc, to przymnie człowiek który nie zna brzydkich słów.
Jarku rozumiem Cię.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech.... jak ja nie cierrrrpię zimy!
Wczoraj było juz i szuflowanie ścieżki przed domem i skrzybu-skrzybu przed odpaleniem samochodu i nawet budowlany bałwan został wykonany:



W sumie, nie byłoby może nawet tak źle, gdyby nie kilka rzeczy: gdyby nie realna i nieunikniona niestety groźba przyjścia rachunku za gaz, po pierwsze, a po drugie, gdyby nie codzienne zmagania z samochodem, który w zależności od aury należy przed uruchomieniem wykopać z zaspy i/lub odskrobać w szybach choć wąski wizjer a'la Grigorij (w czasach bawienia się w "Czterech Pancernych" ja byłem specyficzne dziecko, zawsze chciałem być Grigorijem, nie Jankiem. A i zawsze bardziej mi się Lidka podobała, nie "ta ruska idiotka"  :wink:  ). Niestety, z naszych okolicznych łąk bagiennych dużo mgły się produkuje, to wszystko osiada i z samochodu bywało, że i milimetrową warstwę litego lodu skrobałem, nie żaden szron.
No, ale cóż, póki garaż jest zapełniony po sufit przez ważniejsze rzeczy, tak być musi. Coś za coś. Alternatywą są worki z cementem i klejami stojące w salonie, zapasy glazury w sypialni i... i tak dalej.

Jak już na zimę psioczę, to dopiszę jeszcze, że zrobiłem wczoraj rundę po domu z pirometrem. I jest tak: przy średniej temperaturze wnętrza w okolicy 23stopni, a -3 za oknem, przemarza nam:
- okna wykuszowe, na łączących poszczególne ich człony słupkach. Te okna stanowią wycinek ośmiokąta i przemarzają słupki na łączeniach, mają po 17 stopni. Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, co z tym da się zrobić.
- Izolacja poddasza - tu jest niestety temat rzeka. Pirometr dość wyraźnie pokazuje ile niedoróbek tu mamy, niestety robienie poddasza bez nawet cienia nadzoru mści się mocno. Nieszczelną wiatroizolację powoli opanowuję, zostają jednak inne miejsca. Z rzeczy zlokalizowanych obecnie a wyglądających niepokojąco mogę wymienić dwie:
- jedna połaciówka, a dokładniej zabudowa bezpośrednio pod nią. Podejrzewam, że wełny nie ma tam wcale, wychładza się do 15 stopni.
- wszystkie narożniki budynku. Nie wiem, co oni mogli tu zrobić źle, ale wszędzie, na wszystkich narożnikach jest wyraźna różnica w temperaturze ściany, leci o kilka stopni. Prawdopodobnie schodzą się tam profile, a między nie nie dali wełny? Nie wiem, chyba też się tam dowiercę, po prostu wiercąc na przestrzał przez profile i też napompuję tam piany PU. Kurze, zaraz zobaczę jak wychodzi cena pianki przy hurtowych zakupach, bo zużywam jej tyle, że może ma to sens. 

Ale generalnie - jest ciepło. Przy obecnych temperaturach dochodzących do -5 (+wiatr, +duża wilgotność, więc odczuwalna sporo niższa) temperatura w domu na poziomie 23 stopni, przy zasilaniu CO 47 stopni, więc chyba nie jest źle? 

Na zakończenie zimowych rozważań jeszcze dwa zdjęcia
- obecny widok na nasze podwórko:



I wieczorem robione zdjęcie, specjalnie dla pokazania jednego z naszych modrzewi chwilę przed jego otrzepaniem ze śniegu. Szczyt modrzewia widać po jego lewej, zawrócony o 180 stopni i wskazujący w ziemię. Jakimś cudem nie złamał się. Podobny numer mieliśmy tez z jedną brzózką. Niestety nie zrobiłem jej zdjęcia, ale wygięło ją tak, że jej szczyt położył się na ziemi i został przyciśnięty/przyklejony śniegiem. Brzoza stanowiła dość foremną literę Ω. I też się nie złamała.



A w domu? W domu - schody! Wreszcie!



J.

----------


## toomyem

Jarku, jakiego pirometru używasz? Też chętnie bym sobie posprawdzał temperatury, ale nie mam dostępu ani do pirometru ani do kamery termowizyjnej. Myślałem czy nie kupić sobie jakiegoś pirometru do zabawy, ale z tego co się orientuję to takie tanie po kilkadziesiąt złotych niezbyt dokładne i powtarzalne wyniki dają. Jak jest z twoim?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mam pirometr Black&Deckera, "kupiony" za punkty na BP, ten model w normalnym handlu kosztuje sto kilkadziesiąt złotych. Dokładność wyświetlania ma do 0,1stopnia, na ile te wskazania są wiarygodne - nie wiem. Póki jednak jego wskazania pokrywają się z dostępnymi wzorcami (nakierowany na domowy termometr wewnętrzny pokazuje to samo z dokładnością do 0,2 stopnia, jajka w trakcie gotowania we wrzątku mają 98 stopni), nie narzekam, zwłaszcza, że mi nie jest potrzebna superdokładność pomiaru, a jedynie możliwość porównania jednego kawałka ściany (czy czegośtam) z innym. Świadomość, że spieprzony narożnik poddasza ma temperaturę o 7 stopni niższą od reszty wnętrza mi wystarczy do mania doła, nie muszę wiedzieć, czy jest to mniej o 7,15 czy o 7,68  :sad: 

J.

----------


## toomyem

> Świadomość, że spieprzony narożnik poddasza ma temperaturę o 7 stopni niższą od reszty wnętrza mi wystarczy do mania doła, nie muszę wiedzieć, czy jest to mniej o 7,15 czy o 7,68


A widzisz, nad tym się muszę poważnie zastanowić. Czy warto kupować coś, czego użycie na pewno także mnie wpędzi w doła  :smile:    (też nie nadzorowałem zabudowy poddasza i jestem coraz bardziej pewien że zostało popełnionych masę błędów)

----------


## blekowca

> ...Póki jednak jego wskazania pokrywają się z dostępnymi wzorcami (nakierowany na domowy termometr wewnętrzny pokazuje to samo z dokładnością do 0,2 stopnia, jajka w trakcie gotowania we wrzątku mają 98 stopni), nie narzekam, zwłaszcza, że mi nie jest potrzebna superdokładność pomiaru, a jedynie możliwość porównania jednego kawałka ściany (czy czegośtam) z innym. Świadomość, że spieprzony narożnik poddasza ma temperaturę o 7 stopni niższą od reszty wnętrza mi wystarczy do mania doła, nie muszę wiedzieć, czy jest to mniej o 7,15 czy o 7,68 
> 
> J.


To samo pytanie mnie nurtowało, bo na allegro rozrzut cenowy straszliwy - a tu taki prosty sposób na weryfikację dokładności. I przy okazji dowiem się jaką mam temperaturę po wyjściu z morsowej kąpieli, bo ostatnio jak mierzyłem pod pachą to było tylko L, czyli że jestem zimny trup  :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zakupu nie żałuję. Dół dołem, ale dzięki niemu przynajmniej wiem, gdzie piankę pompować.
Co najwyżej... ten mój ma zakres pomiarowy do 150 stopni. Całkowicie wystarczający do zastosowań takich, o jakich tu piszemy, ale np. w Juli jest do kupienia pirometr mierzący do 600 - też by się przydał  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> a tu taki prosty sposób na weryfikację dokładności


Ten sposób jest prosty pozornie - np. lustra wrzącej wody w ten sposób nie zmierzysz, prawdopodobnie mierzone są obłoki pary ponad wodą, ich temperatura to jakieś 80-90 stopni. Tak samo ścianki garnka - są z kolei bardziej gorące. Jajko dawało mi jakiś silniejszy obraz chyba i przez to bliższy prawdzie. 
Nie sprawdzałem jeszcze dołu skali - czegoś zanurzonego w topniejącym śniegu choćby. W sumie... teraz będzie dobra okazja  :smile: 

J.

----------


## toomyem

> Co najwyżej... ten mój ma zakres pomiarowy do 150 stopni. Całkowicie wystarczający do zastosowań takich, o jakich tu piszemy, ale np. w Juli jest do kupienia pirometr mierzący do 600 - też by się przydał


O tak, tak. Temperatury wokoło-kominkowe też mnie frapują  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

Potwierdzę pirometr się przydaje, dzięki niemu  sprawdziłem od środka narożniki domu prz ścianach szczytowych i kolankowych, dowałiłem piany w każdy róg.
Jednak Jarek różnica i tak jest, fakt nie 7 C ale jakiś 2-3C.. na wiosnę chyba zrobię rozbiórkę podbitki na rogach i sprawdzę jak to wygląda z zewnątrz.. i dowiem się jak to zrobili panowie od ocieplenia :/

----------


## kalio

juli ??? 

czaiłem się na tego z BP ale jak punkty uzbierałęm to siem katalog zmienił

----------


## Jarek.P

http://www.jula.pl/

Mam ten sklep pod nosem i cenię go sobie za ofertę odmienną od typowej Castoramo-Lerojowej. Tobie będzie doń trochę daleko, ale internetowo zdaje się też u nich można kupować.

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Witam. Jarek, Ty te schody sam wydziergałeś? Jesli tak, to robią wrazenie. Szacunek :smile: 
A widoki zimowe masz piekne, chrzanic rachunki za gaz  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Yyyy... no tak, sam, dzięki  :smile: 

Jeszcze im trochę brakuje, w weekend skończyłem spocznik (pokażę jakoś niedługo), niezrobiony jest też ostatni stopień, na samej górze, bo cały czas trwają dyskusje domowe, jak go  zrobić, żeby było dobrze, jest z tym trochę problemów, niestety. 
I niestety, raczej przed świętami skończone to już nie będzie, bowiem za tydzień wylatuję do krainy, gdzie benzyna jest tańsza od wody pitnej, a temperatura obecnie jest już całkiem zimowa, momentami nawet poniżej 30 stopni spada. Wracam na początku grudnia, ale na grudzień mam już nałożony przez małżonkę całkowity szlaban na jakiekolwiek ciężkie prace, więc nie podziałam...  :sad: 

No i wypełnienia balustrad... nie wiem, kiedy będą. Kiedyś.

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Yyyy... no tak, sam, dzięki 
> 
> Jeszcze im trochę brakuje, w weekend skończyłem spocznik (pokażę jakoś niedługo), niezrobiony jest też ostatni stopień, na samej górze, bo cały czas trwają dyskusje domowe, jak go  zrobić, żeby było dobrze, jest z tym trochę problemów, niestety. 
> I niestety, raczej przed świętami skończone to już nie będzie, bowiem za tydzień wylatuję do krainy, gdzie benzyna jest tańsza od wody pitnej, a temperatura obecnie jest już całkiem zimowa, momentami nawet poniżej 30 stopni spada. Wracam na początku grudnia, ale na grudzień mam już nałożony przez małżonkę całkowity szlaban na jakiekolwiek ciężkie prace, więc nie podziałam... 
> 
> No i wypełnienia balustrad... nie wiem, kiedy będą. Kiedyś.
> 
> J.


Jarku,  pewnie jak się przyjrzeć Twoim schodom z bliska, są dokładniej zrobione niż to zrobili stolarze paproki u mnie za kupę kasy  :bash:  :bash: 

PS. To jest taka kraina gdzie benzyna tańsza od wody, nabierz trochę w kanki i baniaki  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... te nasze nie są bynajmniej idealne  :smile: 
Nie wiem, w czym problem jest u Ciebie, u nas jest kilka miejsc, gdzie niestety trzeba było "prostować" niedokładności wykonania schodów betonowych, a że te są wylane generalnie za wysoko, to i "zniknąć" tych niedokładności też się nie dało. Na szczęście widać to jedynie, jak się wie, gdzie patrzeć, a i te miejsca zostaną jeszcze wymaskowane, jak powykańczam boki pod stopniami górnego biegu.
Problemem pozostaje jednak ostatni stopień, który jest:
1) za wysoko (pisałem już kiedyś o tym),
2) za szeroko,
3) krzywo względem reszty holu na poddaszu.
I to wszystko razem do kupy trzeba jakoś wyprostować. Pomysłów parę z żoną mamy, jednak wymagają one lekkiego rozpieprzenia gotowej już podłogi na poddaszu (trzeba skrócić ułożone już panele) i zamówienia (a potem wykończenia) dodatkowego stopnia schodowego, który będzie leżał już w ciągu podłogi poddasza, maskując nadrzucane pod nim dodatkowe warstwy podstopnicowe, prostujące krzywiznę i nadmierną szerokość. Za mała wysokość stopnia niestety jednak zostanie... Mi to jakoś szczególnie nie przeszkadza, reszta stopni ma ~16,5cm, ten jeden będzie miał bodajże 13cm, więc po schodach będzie się wchodziło z przytupem na ostatnim kroku  :smile: , żonę jednak szlag trafia za każdym razem, jak na to spojrzy, bo jak wypomina i mi (jestem niestety jednym ze współwinnych) i wszystkim wokół, ona to na projekcie wyliczyła co do milimetra na równo.

A kraina - no tak, jest taki kraj  :smile:  W przeliczeniu na złotówki, litrowa butelka "zwykłej" mineralki kosztuje tam 85 groszy, a litr "zwykłej" benzyny: 64 grosze  :smile: 
O tym, żeby przywieźć trochę ze sobą już myślałem, ale kurcze, zabierać kanistry z benzyną na pokład samolotu... nie jestem pewien, jak by mnie potraktowali. Oni się tam co prawda chyba arabskich terrorystów akurat bać nie muszą, ale cholera jedna wie, co wg ich prawa za szmugiel grozi. To znaczy ucięcie której części ciała konkretnie, bo oni tam zwykle nie wsadzają do więzienia za byle pierdołę.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Muszę, po prostu muszę! Wpis całkowicie niebudowlany, niezwiązany z Domem w Lesie, ale trudno, mój dziennik, moja wola, co tu wstawiam, a to po prostu muszę, choćby po to, by nie zostało zapomniane.

Telewizja, w telewizji reklama sklepu "Biedronka", w reklamie jakiś "hit tygodnia", bodajże ciasteczka z dżemem, czy coś takiego.
Przed telewizorem - Łajza, mający na imię Franio, sam o sobie mówiący "Nianio", na widok reklamy zaczął spontanicznie i gromkim głosem układać plany na najbliższą przyszłość:

- oooooo! 
Pojedemy!
z Tatom!
i z Nianiom! *)
... i z dzemem!

J.

*- dzieci bywają logiczne. Zwłaszcza dwulatki - te bywają baaardzo logiczne. Łajza jest logiczny aż do granic absurdu. Jeżeli Mama -> z Mamom, Tata -> z Tatom, Kuba -> z Kubom (tudzież z Bubom), to oczywiste jest przecież, że Franio (Nianio) odmienia się na "z Nianiom", prawda? To dopiero później złe i niedobre polonistki złośliwie wymyślają jakieś bzdury  :big tongue:

----------


## Aasia_

Wpisuj, wpisuj,
Będzie jak znalazł - nie wiem dlaczego ale dzieci uwielbiają takie wspomnienia, opowiadane po sto razy, po latach ... 
Będziesz miał archiwum do wglądu  :smile: 
Wdaje mi się że ta faza zaczyna się tak na oko od szóstego roku życia, z krótką pauzą na dorastanie ...

----------


## Jarek.P

> nie wiem dlaczego ale dzieci uwielbiają takie wspomnienia, opowiadane po sto razy, po latach ...


Taaaa.... zwłaszcza jak mają po lat naście i zaczynają przyprowadzać do domu swoje sympatie. Wtedy takie historyjki są szczególnie pożądane  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Aasia_

To właśnie jest ta "pauza na dorastanie"  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Etam pauza. Mają sobie rodzice odpuścić taką piękną okazję zemszczenia się za te wszystkie chwile, kiedy to oni mieli przez własne dziecko uszy czerwone i wzrok wbity w podłogę?  :wink: 

J. (i wspomnienie dwuletniego Wyjątka donoszącego mozolnie do kasy w hipermarkecie czteropak z piwem i wołającego na cały głos : TAATAAA, TAAATAA, jesce ALKOHOL zapomniałeś!!!)

----------


## bajcik

Koło schodów to pojemniczek na wodę święconą?

----------


## Jarek.P

:big grin:  Każdy ma takie skojarzenia  :yes: 

Ta rozeta została znaleziona przez żonę w internecie i zakupiona z myślą o udekorowaniu jednego z kranów zewnętrznych. Niestety, kiedy już przyszła pocztą, okazało się, że jej wymiar umożliwia zrobienie z niej co najwyżej poidełka dla wróbli, nawet przełożenie przez nią przyłącza kranu okazało się niemożliwe (rozwiercenie dziury do wymaganego kalibru skasowałoby sporą część lwiej mordy).
Nastąpiła wtedy burza mózgów, co z tym żelastwem zrobić. Pomysły były liczne, od odsprzedania na Allegro, w dziale antyki począwszy, a stanęło na zrobieniu z tego czegoś a'la nawilżacz pasujący wyglądem do charakteru naszego holu. 

Obecnie to sobie tylko wisi, ale docelowo ma mieć po drugiej stronie ściany (w piwniczce) pompkę z niewielkim zbiorniczkiem wody, z lwiej paszczy ma normalnie sikać sobie woda, krążąca w obiegu zamkniętym. Dziury w ścianie za maszkaronem już porobione, pompka jest, zbiorniczek jest, tylko czasu na zrobienie tego jak należy nie ma...


J.

----------


## Pawlo111

> Koło schodów to pojemniczek na wodę święconą?


Małżonka o to samo chciała zapytać ale nie miała odwagi  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Koło schodów to pojemniczek na wodę święconą?


... bo przed każdym wejsciem na schody trza sie przeżegnać ... na wszelki wypadek ... na wypadek jakby Jarek cos skopał przy schodach :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

:Evil: 

... a bodajśty piwa nie mógł do końca dopić, małpo złośliwa!

 :rotfl: 

J.

----------


## kachna2802

Wpadłam tu przypadkiem i zostałam na dłużej!Od wczoraj inwigiluję Twój dziennik i nie mogę przestać. Pięknie opanowany JĘZYK POLSKI , plus arcyciekawe wiadomości. Do tej pory byłam dosyć ukryta ,ale zainspirowałeś mnie do stworzenia własnego dziennika. Oby starczyło zapału :wink: .Piękna działka, dom, rodzina i historyja :wink: .Kibicuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję za miłe słowa i oczywiście zapraszam do nas częściej  :smile: 


J.

----------


## blekowca

> ... bo przed każdym wejsciem na schody trza sie przeżegnać ... na wszelki wypadek ... na wypadek jakby Jarek cos skopał przy schodach


u mnie to chyba specjalnie dla netbeta chrzcielnicę zaprojektuję...

----------


## kachna2802

Możesz mnie zaliczyć do stałych bywalców :smile: Zapraszam też do siebie, jak czytałam Twój dziennik z początku budowy to jakbym siebie widziala-ach te lasy...

----------


## netbet

> u mnie to chyba specjalnie dla netbeta chrzcielnicę zaprojektuję...


a to w celu? ... że niby ja co?
przeca my som chrzczone .... a dom mamy "solidnie" wybudowany... nie musimy się jak Jarek modlić przy kazdym wejściu o to żeby "nie pierdyknęło" ... i przy zejsciu z góry modlitwa dziękczynna za udana wyprawę "na górę schodami"  :big grin:  :big grin: 

a tak na marginesie.... osobliwy ten dodatek na ścianie.... mało kto ma cos takiego .... i do tego działa!! ... bo Jarek ciągle pisze.... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'wimieojca........

----------


## Jarek.P

Tyyyy, wymięojca... a Ty weź może pod uwagę, że skoro siła naszych amuletów taka duża, to i ta klątwa o niemożności dopicia piwa może się spełnić...  :stir the pot: 



J.

----------


## netbet

> Tyyyy, wymięojca... a Ty weź może pod uwagę.... to i ta klątwa o niemożności dopicia piwa może się spełnić... 
> 
> J.


chcesz mnie zabić? :cool:  amulet amuletem  - ludzie różne mają - .... ale zaraz klątwa? 


p.s.

jak po po południu ... wieczorem... cos mi nie będzie chciało przez gardło przepłynąć.... albo siem zakrztuszę... albo mi brew drgnie... albo kapkę rozleję... albo zawleczka od puchy sie urwie... albo będzie skisłe! .... ZNAJDĘ CIĘ SZAMANIE jeden... :big grin:

----------


## blekowca

> a to w celu? ... że niby ja co?
> przeca my som chrzczone .... a dom mamy "solidnie" wybudowany... nie musimy się jak Jarek modlić przy kazdym wejściu o to żeby "nie pierdyknęło" ... i przy zejsciu z góry modlitwa dziękczynna za udana wyprawę "na górę schodami" 
> ....


A jednak chociaż kropielnica by się może zdała, bo jak wspomnę twój wpis z pamiętnej wiosny



> .. no i jest wtopa - co ja gadam - jest przeje%^
> 
> byłem dzis na budowie... słabo mi się zrobiło...
> 
> po kolei:
> - zawalił się dach... i pierdo#$%^ razem z kominami na strop, a ten pękł!!!! ( rysa w salonie jakieś 5m i szeroka na 0,5 cm - szlag trafił sufity)
> 
> wszystkiemu winne sękate krokwie... tam puściło.... ścian nie oglądałem, *bo brakło wiary*....
> 
> ...


No właśnie... wiary brakło i proszę  :cool: 
a Jarkowi jeden krzywy schodek wypomina...
blek blekowca

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

No właśnie... wiary brakło  :cool: 


Przyznam się, że i nam, sąsiadom zza miedzy ciśnienie jeden wpis podniósł... bez sensu...
Dziennik nadal czytamy : )) i kibicujemy kciuki mocno zaciskając.za pomyślny budowy finał jak raz. Kropielnica w domu? Hmm... Pomyślimy, podumamy. Forum inspiracją jest ogromną : D

----------


## Jarek.P

*as-salāmu ʿalaikum wa raḥmatuʾllāhi wa barakātuh*

Serdeczne pozdrowienia dla wszystkich czytających, przesyłam z dalekich stron, gdzie benzyna jest tańsza od wody, (64gr/litr, woda butelkowana ok 85gr/litr), nie ma kobiet (jedynie takie czarne pagórki z dziurką na wysokości oczu się kręcą), a jeszcze całkiem niedawno wielbłądzie g..no było podstawowym materiałem budowlanym  :smile: 
O domu w lesie nie napiszę nic (bo i co tu pisać... porzucony. Wraz z żoną i dziećmi... chlip...), ale żeby było choć trochę budowlanie - zdjęcie. Tak się robi wykopy fundamentowe! Ponad dwadzieścia metrów (skalę zdjęcia pokazują białe baraki za wykopem, one mają jakieś 5m wysokości) wgłąb ziemi bez cienia szalunków czy ścianek szczelinowych  :smile: 



in sza’a allah

J. (a i żeby nie było, że się obijam, ja tu w pracy jestem!)

----------


## Pawlo111

W wykopie antenki mocujesz?
Fajna okolica i ciepło.
Jarku oświadczenie o gotowości inst.elektr.do przyłączenia do sieci podpisywałeś w części dla elektryka sam ? 
Uprawnienia 15kV  posiadam  ale miernika i pomiarowych niet.
Planuje po zkończeniu instalacji wynająć pomiarowca ale teraz tylko potrzebny papier dla energetyki. A i o pomiarach nie wspominają narazie tylko chyba do odbiorów domu będą potrzebne.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nieee, ten wykop nie ma ze mną nic wspólnego, tylko go podziwiałem  :smile:  A i też już z antenkami od dawna nie działam, teraz moja branża to coś w stylu naszej neostrady, w centrum nadzoru ichniej tepsy siedzę i działam poprzez sieć  :smile: 
Okolica faktycznie fajna, ale teraz tu jest prawdziwa zima, temperatura spada poniżej 30 stopni, a nocami, o zgrozo nawet do 20 - ZIIIMNO! W lato potrafiło tu być 40-50 stopni.

Oświadczenie o gotowości instalacji, to dla ZE wypełnił mi, a także złożył od razu na właściwe biurko, wprost pod długopis właściwej osoby opłacony przeze mnie  elektryk, mający uprawnienia budowlane, ale przede wszystkim i co najważniejsze - "akredytowany" przy moim ZE i znający tam kogo trzeba.

Sam sobie natomiast wystawiłem oświadczenie o tym, że instalacja jest wykonana zgodnie ze sztuką i jest sprawna technicznie, czegoś takiego wymagał u mnie PiNB i tu jak najbardziej wystarczył mój podpis wraz z numerem uprawnień. O protokoły pomiarów nikt nie pytał ani w PiNBie (pytałem, czy im potrzebne, odpowiedzieli, że elektryk wystawiający oświadczenie, że instalacja jest sprawna bierze na siebie całość zagadnienia, im wystarczy jego podpis) ani w ZE, gdzie z kolei to, co za licznikiem obchodziło ich mniej więcej tak, jak kolor kafelków w mojej łazience.

Tyle, że to był mój ZE i mój PiNB, u Ciebie może być inaczej. Najlepiej zadzwoń i z głupia frant spytaj, u mnie zwłaszcza w PiNBie, a więc miejscu, gdzie zbyt szczere pytania w szczególności wydawałyby się być niewskazane, można się było po chwili miłej rozmowy dowiedzieć naprawdę wszystkiego.

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> *as-salāmu ʿalaikum wa raḥmatuʾllāhi wa barakātuh*


Cholera, jak równo, pionowo w dół sciany wykopane.....pewnie samorobnie  :wink:

----------


## blekowca

> *as-salāmu ʿalaikum wa raḥmatuʾllāhi wa barakātuh*
> 
> Serdeczne pozdrowienia dla wszystkich czytających, przesyłam z dalekich stron, *gdzie* benzyna jest tańsza od wody, (64gr/litr, woda butelkowana ok 85gr/litr), *nie ma kobiet* (jedynie takie czarne pagórki z dziurką na wysokości oczu się kręcą), a jeszcze całkiem niedawno wielbłądzie g..no było podstawowym materiałem budowlanym 
> ...


*Gaelle* pewnie zadowolona ...  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Okolica faktycznie fajna, ale teraz tu jest prawdziwa zima, temperatura spada poniżej 30 stopni, a nocami, o zgrozo nawet do 20 - ZIIIMNO! 
> J.


DRAMAT!! zesłali Cie tam za karę? :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> DRAMAT!! zesłali Cie tam za karę?


Ty nie ironizuj, póki nie masz całego obrazu sytuacji. Tu alkohol jest całkowicie i ściśle zakazany, za jego posiadanie (również hmmm... wewnątrz) nawet nie wiem i nie chcę sprawdzać, co grozi, zwłaszcza, że wymiar sprawiedliwości tutaj jest skonstruowany prosto i zadziwiająco skutecznie - np. wpaść za złodziejstwo można tylko dwa razy (raz ucinają jedną rękę, za drugim razem - drugą).
Przyznam się zresztą, że, o zgrrrozo, *przedwczoraj piłem piwo bezalkoholowe!* TFUUUU!!!!!! Ale mi wstyd!!!! :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

J. (a za tydzień z okładem, jak tylko wystartuję, jak samolot już minie terytorium tego kraju, sobie poproszę o puszkę piwa, ją odbezpieczę i odchyliwszy głowę do tyłu, wleję, "z góry" w otwarte usta. A potem poproszę drugą puszkę)

PS. Nie, nie jestem alkoholikiem. 
PS2: naprawdę nie jestem  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

Co to post z człowiekiem może zrobić  :bash: ... a oni tak na co dzień mają i to nie tylko w kwestii alkoholu   :jaw drop:

----------


## compi

Bo tam złe prawo jest.... ( te alkoholowe). Jak facet walnie browca to i niejedna kobita nie musi już twarzy zasłaniać.

----------


## Jarek.P

Internet jednak też uzależnia, nie mniej, niż alkohol. Naprawdę, dłuższą chwilę się musiałem zastanawiać, co ten napisany przeze mnie post miałby zrobić z człowiekiem, zanim załapałem, o jakim poście mówisz  :big grin:   :rotfl: 

J.

----------


## netbet

> . Tu alkohol jest całkowicie i ściśle zakazany, za jego posiadanie (


..zimo... cimno... do domu daleko... sami terroryści wokół...  i do tego jeszcze nie ma browca! 
jak dla mnie ... to własnie obraz piekła!

----------


## Jarek.P

Wróciłem. I tak, pierwsze, czego zażądałem w samolocie, jak już tylko wyrównał lot na tyle, że miłe panie z wózkami zaczęły krążyć, to była puszka browca  :big grin: 

W każdym razie jestem już w domu i od razu wszystko zaczęło grać! Ja - na włościach:



żona... też...  :Lol: :



I od razu wszystko jest na swoim miejscu.
*  al-hamdu li-llah*

J.
PS.: a gdyby ktoś był ciekaw samego kraju - zapraszam do niewielkiej galerii zdjęć, które udało mi się zrobić. Robione kalkulatorem (niestety nie miałem ze sobą aparatu) i niezbyt dużo, w końcu tam pojechałem do pracy, a nie żeby zwiedzać i zdjęcia robić, niemniej normalnie, turystycznie zobaczyć się tamtych stron w zasadzie nie da, dlatego tym bardziej cieszę się, że mi się udało i mogę pokazać choć tyle.

----------


## compi

Kolega siedzi od jakiegoś czasu w Katarze i przysłał mi króciutki filmik z salonem mody dla kobiet. Piękna architektura, kamień, szkło, witryny, a w środku jednakowe burki i wszystkie czarne : ). Przysyłał też i takie fotki. Do dzisiaj zastanawiamy się co to jest i chyba wygląda na tuningowanego Maclarena. I nie żal tankować taki sprzęt po 89 groszy za litr.

----------


## Jarek.P

89groszy???? Eeeeeee, droożyyyzna! "U nas" zwykła benzyna po 64 grosze wychodziła  :wink: 

J.

----------


## netbet

> "U nas" zwykła benzyna po 64 grosze wychodziła 
> 
> J.


gdyby to było "u nas" ... to kupiłbym jakieś V8 z pinć litrów  i nie gasił go na noc... albo wywaliłbym piec i dom ogrzewał silnikiem spalinowym :big lol:

----------


## compi

O toto. Olej opałowy "żońdzi" wtedy. A tak..... życie.....

----------


## Jarek.P

Gdyby to było "u nas", to na jakiego grzyba by wam był olej opałowy? Klimy na ropę chyba nie ma? Nawet CWU jest w zasadzie zbędna, kolega, który był tam w lato, mówił, że odkręcał tylko "zimną", bo wtedy leciała taka o odpowiedniej  temperaturze akurat do mycia.  


J.

----------


## compi

No tak, masz rację. Chociaż nocą gdzieś tam na pustyni podobno potrafi być zimno. Solary?

----------


## Jarek.P

Hop hooop, czy ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda?

Marazm totalny w dzienniku panuje, ale i nic budowlanego się właściwie nie dzieje, ot pierdółki jakieś dokręcam. Jak choćby schody - skończone jeszcze przed wyjazdem między wielbłądy (BTW nawet pół wielbłąda żywego tam nie widziałem, natomiast wielgachnych samochodów z silnikami, których spalanie prościej liczyć na wiadra - mnóstwo), ponieważ jednak schody, jak wszystko u nas skończone były "prawie", trochę je popchnąłem do przodu. Konkretnie: wyszpachlowałem podkucia w ścianie, w które wchodzą krawędzie stopni. 
Obecnie wygląda to tak:



I od razu zwracają uwagę dwie rzeczy: 
1) brak cokołów na bokach schodów. Chciałem robić, z gresu, tego samego, co podstopnice, z drewnianych listew, z czegokolwiek, jednak Naczelny Architekt od Wnętrz, który konsultuje wnętrza Domu w Lesie powiedział, że nie ma mowy i że po jej trupie  :sad: 
2) charakterystyczne ciemne plamki na ścianie, po jednej nad każdym stopniem - chyba już o nich kiedyś pisałem, ale te plamki są całkowicie celowe i umieszczone tam specjalnie. Służą zaś do tego, żeby nasze najmłodsze dziecię, kiedy idzie po tychże schodach na górę, zwłaszcza z łapami brudnymi jak święta ziemia (często po bezpośrednich kontaktach z ową świętą ziemią, np. po rozkopaniu zawartości doniczki), wiedziało w których miejscach ściany ma się podpierać. Proste, prawda? I jakie funkcjonalne?...

A tak na poważnie - stan ścian naszego holu jest już jak w nieremontowanym od lat domostwie. Oczywiście koloru, który tam jest użyty już nie produkują (jakżeby inaczej...), więc chyba trzeba będzie ten hol przemalować w całości. Kiedyś. Najlepiej jak Łajza jeszcze trochę podrośnie.


I druga rzecz - opisywałem kiedyś, jak własne lenistwo mnie pokarało, o tutaj opisywałem. W skrócie przypomnę, że chodziło o zabudowaną przy kominku ściankę z GK, w której nie chciało mi się przewodów "na wszelki wypadek" umieścić i potem się to na mnie zemściło, bo do sterowania przepustnicą powietrza taki przewód okazał się niezbędny. Zrobiłem to dzisiaj:



Zdjęcie przedstawia stan surowy, ze zgrubną warstwą gipsu, będzie to jeszcze równane i malowane. No i w tą puszkę po lewo trafi jakiś sterownik przepustnicy. Na początek pewnie prosty pstryczek "Otwarte/Zamknięte", a kiedyś (hehehe) może coś automatyczniejszego. No i oczywiście zasilanie, póki co wiszące bezładnie z dziury po oczku LED, zostanie podłączone gdzie trzeba. A ja niniejszym składam obietnicę, że następnym razem kabel "na wszelki wypadek" albo choć pustego peszla dam, choćby nawet do środka tortu, gdyby mi przyszło kiedyś tort samodzielnie robić. W końcu nigdy nie wiadomo, czy się do czegoś instalacja w torcie nie przyda...

J. (z wizją tortu a'la weselny, na szczycie figurka, a na szczycie figurki błyskająca lampa ostrzegawcza  :big lol:  :rotfl: )

----------


## compi

Poświęć parę złotych na te ściany w holu i kup farbę ceramiczną. Droga, ale wydajna i przede wszystkim mocna. Czy od mopa czy od małych łapek nie uchroni, ale da się ładnie to zmywać.

----------


## rewo66

A zaglada zaglada i nawet czyta  :tongue: 

Mam pytanie do ciebie.
Na korytarzu ( u nas schodów niet bo parterówka) chcę mieć takie dolne podświetlenie z lampek jak u ciebie przy schodach i mam od rozdzielni pociagnięty na korytarz taki cienki 3 - żyłowy kabelek. Lampek bedzie łącznie 3 szt. 
Pytaniebrzmi: czy mam ten kabelek podpiąc normalnie na 230V? czy w rozdzielni zamontowac jakiś transformatorek na 12 V? Czy są takie specjalne do montowania na szynie w rozdzielni? 
Lampki mają być docelowo połączone z czujnikiem ruchu coby zapalały się w nocy w razie wycieczki do wiadomego przybytku. Jako że z dotychczasowym elektrykiem pożegnałem się w sposób nagły i nieprzyjemny dla niego, to mam jako elektrolaik  :sad:   teraz typowy problem braku wiedzy na ten temat. Jesli nie sprawi ci to kłopotu to proszę o info u mnie w DB lub w twoim jak ci pasuje. Chociaż nie chciałbym zaśmiecać twojego DB. Soryy za OT.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz, mój dziennik regularnie gdzieś z forumowych czeluści już trzeba wykopywać, jeśli coś w nim piszę, to już na ogół o pierdołach luźno z budową związanych, więc moje wątpliwości są usprawiedliwione  :smile:  Niemniej dzięki!

Co do pytania - 12V, tylko 12V. Takie schodowe lampki zwykle są robione jako 12V, innych szczerze mówiąc nie widziałem. Zasilacze do LEDów w wersji przystosowanej do montażu w rozdzielni można kupić, są trochę droższe (nie wiedzieć, czemu) i przez to mniej popularne, ale są. 

A co do uruchamiania tych LEDów - przemyśl ich włączanie nie czujką ruchu, a zmierzchówką. One świecąc się całą noc budżetu nie zrujnują, jeśli to będą trzy lampki, to one w sumie może z jeden wat pociągną, a mam wrażenie, że taki cały czas podświetlony korytarz (czy schody) korzystniejsze wrażenie sprawia w praktyce. Po prostu już wychodzisz na lekko podświetlony teren, nie musisz wchodzić tam w ciemno.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - a co to za dziwo, ta farba ceramiczna? To nie będzie dawało aby efektu lamperii na ścianie?

J.

----------


## Jacekss

a ja planuje zrobić zamiast takich lapmek na ścianie, linijke diodową pod stopnicami, niestety na etapie tynków nie zrobiłem sobie puszek :/
też planowałem czujke ruchu do zapalania linijek, ale chyba sobie odpuszcze...

----------


## toomyem

Niektórzy, tak jak ja, mają cię zasubskrybowanego i nie potrzebują nic wygrzebywać z czeluści forumowych  :smile: 

A co do lampek to ja na etapie układania elektryki, nie wiedząc jakie ma być docelowe zasilanie, pociągnąłem kabel do lampek schodowych przez strych. Dzięki temu mogłem później zadecydować czy spiąć kable na krótko i mieć 220V czy wstawić tam transformator i mieć 12V. Koniec końców leży on sobie na strychu i transformuje.

Lampki mam włączane najprościej na świecie poprzez wyłącznik schodowy. Jak chce wejść albo zejść w nocy to zawsze jest pod ręką. Czasami jest taka jasna noc że nie potrzeba ich nawet używać.

----------


## compi

> @compi - a co to za dziwo, ta farba ceramiczna? To nie będzie dawało aby efektu lamperii na ścianie?
> 
> J.


Półmat. Salon Dekorianu odwiedźcie i zerknijcie na farby Para, a zwłaszcza na ich wzorniki, te większe.

----------


## rewo66

Dzięki za informacje
Poszukam w necie tych zasilaczy do ledów. Do kupienia tylko jeden więc nawet jak trochę drożej to przeżyję to.
A tą zmierzchówką to zadałeś mi bobu.  Muszę sobie to jeszcze przemysleć może faktycznie będzie tak lepiej.
Jeszcze raz dziekuję.

----------


## klinone

Spędziłem ostatnią godzinę na przeglądaniu tego teamtu. Piękna historia od zaczątków marzeń, aż do ich spełnienia  :smile:  Miejsce jak dla mnie rajsko urokliwe, a dom jest piekielnie wspaniały. Jutro jeszcze doładniej poprzeglądam ten dziennik, bo jestem bardzo ciekawy jaki jest w tymże domku układ pomieszczeń. Pozdrawiam i gratuluje!

----------


## Jarek.P

J.

----------


## blekowca

Świąt Bożego Narodzenia życzę wam pełnych... radości, spokoju, nadziei...
Szukając trochę mniej 'cukierkowego' obrazka trafiłem na coś takiego

Serdeczności
blekowca

----------


## cronin

Radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia i spełnienia marzeń w Nowym Roku (części przynajmniej, żeby było na co czekać  ) nieustająco życzy cronin z rodzinką

----------


## mariwa

Zdrowych, radosnych i rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia dla całej rodzinki życzą Marcin z Iwoną

----------


## Gosiek33

*Jarku* dla całej Rodziny  :big grin:

----------


## compi



----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Najserdeczniejsze życzenia
 Cudownych świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
 Ciepła i wielkiej radości,
 Miłych oraz hojnych gości,
 Pod choinką dużo prezentów,
 A w Waszych sercach wiele sentymentów.
życzą Kamila i Marcin wraz z rodziną*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

*Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia*

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękujemy za wszystkie życzenia świąteczne  :smile: 

Ponieważ święta już się skończyły, a udało mi się wyżebrać kilka dni urlopu, należało pomyśleć o czymś co pozwoli usprawnić proces trawienia po świątecznym obżarstwie. Roweru nie mam, biegać nie lubię, jedyny sport, jaki uprawiam (podnoszenie kufli) sprzyja raczej hodowaniu bębna niż jego zatracaniu, tak więc cóż zostało... Za jakąś robotę się trzeba było wziąć  :sad: 
Szybki rachunek sumienia, odliczenie wszystkich rzeczy ze statusem "a to się potem zrobi" spowodowały u mnie jedynie silną migrenę, czarną rozpacz i głębokie przemyślenia filozoficzne nad nikłością rzeczy doczesnych wobec przemijania (w skrócie: "do usranej śmierci, taka jego mać, tego wszystkiego, [biiip], nie zrobię!!!"). Tak więc w końcu wziąłem się za pierwszą rzecz z brzegu, z tych najbardziej się szczerzących, a realnych do zrobienia "od zaraz": zsyp do brudnej bielizny.

O zsypie już kilka razy wspominałem, miał on pozwalać wysyłać brudną odzież z poddaszowej łazienki do pralni drogą krótką i ekspresową, wprost do kosza na pranie stojącego w kotłowni, na pralce. Stosowna dziura w stropie była, do dziś wyglądało to mniej więcej tak:

od góry:



(dziura jest pomiędzy kiblem a bidetem, jest przykryta deklem od wiaderka)

I od dołu:



Zagadka, jak to wykończyć była przez nas wałkowana długo. W tym i tu, w dzienniku. Była rozpatrywana wersja z pokrywką wprost na podłodze, jednak jakoś odwidziała nam się. Następna była wersja z wystającą stamtąd tubą z nierdzewki, jednak tu na przeszkodzie stanęły dwa fakty: po pierwsze firmy pytane o wykonanie stosownej tuby wymieniały kwoty raczej trzycyfrowe, po drugie nierdzewka jakoś średnio nam do łazienki pasowała. Wreszcie zadecydowały dodatki, które żona zaczęła do łazienki kupować, dodatki wiklinowe. Stanęło na tym, że tam między sanitariatami zostanie postawiony wiklinowy kosz na brudy, w którym to koszu zamiast dna będzie dziuuura. Stosowny wiklinowy kosz został już zakupiony, pokażę go przy następnym wpisie, jak już zacznę całość montować. W kotłowni zaś... coś się wymyśli, jakiś kubełkowy zsyp bądź po prostu kawałek rury stosownej średnicy, zobaczymy. 

Pozostał jednak drobiazg: odcinek pomiędzy koszem a kotłownią. Pranie przelatujące wprost przez dziurę w wylewce, styropianie, żelbetowym stropie i suficie kasetonowym, ot tak po prostu - nie działałoby to zbyt sprawnie. Trzeba było zrobić tam jakiś kanał. I tu właśnie miałem wizję. Wizja przedstawiała niżej podpisanego napierdzielającego młotkiem w arkusz blachy i formującego z tegoż arkusza rurę średnicy idealnie pasującej do otworu w stropie. Wizja wydała mi się na tyle realna, że spróbowałem.

Najpierw była próba łączenia blach na zakładkę:



Na zdjęciu zakładka jedynie sklepana młotkiem, a jeszcze nie zamknięta (jak to zrobić, wymyśliłem dopiero później). Pod blachą szkic tego, co chciałem zrobić. Nie wygląda to może najpiękniej, ale trzymało się kupy i z "prawej" strony wyglądało na tyle czysto, że wydawało się akceptowalne. Zabrałem się więc za właściwą robotę. Zakładki w trakcie formowania:



I gotowa zakładka (jedna strona):



I teraz przyszła kolej na coś, co teoretycznie wydawało się proste i bezproblemowe: wziąć tą blachę i zwinąć w rurkę. Tak, wiem, że profesjonaliści formują takie rzeczy na rolkach, ale ja, kurcze, nawet giętarki nie mam, co dopiero rolek. Niemniej wydawało mi się, że to się weźmie i zwinie i będzie ok. 
Ech, naiwny... W teorii może i było to proste, ale co zrobić, skoro to wredne blaszydło nijak do teorii nie przystawało. Wcześniej takie fajne, plastyczne, bez problemu się formujące, teraz okazało się sprężynującą bądź gnącą się niespodziewanie i w najmniej oczekiwanym miejscu cholerą. 
Wreszcie po długich zmaganiach sprowadzających się do wielokrotnego usiłowania zwijania tej blachy w rurę i doginaniu całości celem uformowania z niej czegoś w miarę okrągłego, uzyskałem wreszcie kształt... no taki:



Łajza jak widać asystuje mocno. Robienie przez tatę tej rury przeżywa zresztą do tej pory, swoimi zabawkowymi narzędziami cały czas mi tutaj odtwarza poszczególne fazy produkcji  :smile: 
Całość z boku - z tej strony wygląda ciut lepiej, a i widać otwory graniczne do cięcia wąsów mocujących całość pod glazurą:



I tu, proszę wycieczki, doszły nam prawa Murphy'ego. Kiedy rura była w tej fazie, nawet przyszło mi do głowy, żeby ją przymierzyć do dziury. Ale po co, pomyślałem sobie, przecież średnicę dziury znam, blacha była przycięta na długość średnica * 3,14 plus jeszcze kilka cm na zakładki, wszystki się zgadzało, więc średnica musiała być dobra. Cóż, wziąłem młotka, zakładkę zaklepałem i zamknąłem. Po czym całość pod pachę i na drabinę. 

I co? 

No a jak sądzicie, co mogło nastąpić dalej, jeśli zrobiło się coś bez przymierzania, wierząc teoretycznym wyliczeniom?
To, co musiało się stać. Oczywiste jest, że okazało się, że Pi wcale nie wynosi 3,14, że wartość 3,14 to jest jakiś szkolny, bzdurny wymysł, który nijak ma się do warunków panujących na budowie. Na budowie, to, panie, takie zakrzywienia czasoprzestrzeni [1] są, że i Pi szlag trafia i jego wartość jest relatywna. U mnie najwyraźniej zmalała, bo teoretycznie wyliczony obwód okazał się być minimalnie za długi. Całość trzeba było rozłączyć, ściąć jedną zakładkę i zrobić ją ponownie, centymetr krócej, wtedy było dopiero OK. Rura weszła na styk, z minimalnym luzem, dzięki czemu dziura w stropie (dość idealnie okrągła dzięki formującemu ją w trakcie wylewania stropu wiaderku po Dysperbicie) odrobinkę poprawiła okrągłość rury. Niestety, tylko odrobinkę, zwłaszcza od góry wyglądało to... no kiepsko. 
Próbowałem to formować w dziurze, ale rzecz była beznadziejna. I tu szczęśliwie wróciła do mnie na moment wena. Wena nakazała mi zrobić wypych do rury, dokładnie pasujący do jej wnętrza i dokładnie okrągły. Wypych, który ją wypcha i pozwoli zapiankować w okrągłej postaci. Wypych oczywiście należało wykonać, ale tym razem już nie ryzykowałem wycinania idealnego kółka wyrzynarką "z ręki", w szukanie cyrkla do wyrzynarki nie chciało mi się angażować, wykonałem więc wynalazek. No taką sobie, prościutką tokarkę do wytaczania kółek z drewna. No z tego, co akurat pod ręką w warsztacie się znalazło  :big grin: 



Delikatny hardcore, ale działał  :smile: 

Rura już wstawiona, ustawiona i zastawiona, a potem dodatkowo uformowana klinikami i zapiankowana:



I od dołu:



Dół nadal odbiega od okręgu, wypych się jutro przesunie na dół i jeszcze go to może doformuje. Poza tym chcę na to u dołu nasunąć jakieś coś do nakierowywania brudów na kosz na pralce, to też będzie szansa na poprawienie geometrii rury. 
Jutro rurę zapłytkuję. I zacznę kombinować z dostosowaniem kosza z wikliny. Trzeba w jego dnie wyciąć dziurę i dorobić tam jakąś rozetę, która osłoni końce wikliny, a jednocześnie "wprowadzi" kosz do rury. 

A co do samej rury jeszcze - tak, wiem, że blacharze, dekarze i inni blaszani fachowcy zapewne oglądając te zdjęcia płaczą ze śmiechu. Ale oni są fachowcy. Mają wprawę i narzędzia. A ja miałem młotek, dwie deski i dwa ściski stolarskie. I absolutny brak doświadczenia w dziedzinie robienia rur z blachy. Tak więc, biorąc powyższe pod uwagę, z tego, co mi wyszło jestem dumny, jest to rura na miarę moich możliwości! Taka jej budowlana mać!  :smile: 

J.

[1]* Czasoprzestrzeń na budowie:* 
"- Heeenieeek! 
- Czeeegooo, , [biiiip!]
- Heniek, no ruszże tu, [biiiip!] dupę! 
- Noo?
- Bierz, [biiiip!], łopatę i będziesz kopał rów!
- eeee?
- tak się , [biiiip!] nie dziw, tylko bier i [biiiip!] kop! *O tu od tego płota, aż do fajrantu!*"

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Rura pomysłowa, jestes przykladem, ze jak się chce to wszystko można :smile: 
No i podnosisz poprzeczkę innym mężom  :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

Z nieustającym podziwem  :roll eyes:

----------


## bajcik

Tylko nie pisz że do tej rury też kabelka zapomniałeś doprowadzić.
Kabelka od szachtu/serwerowni do fotokomórki w rurze która zlicza ciuszki aby potem powiadomić majlem że kosz chyba się zapełnia  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

@MSU - no tak.... i tu, w duchu już widzę miny owych mężów i wyobrażam sobie "wyrazy" mamrotane pod nosami pod moim adresem  :smile: 

@gosiek - dzięki  :smile: 

@bajcik - ożeszkurachata, wiedziałem! Wiedziałem, że o czymś zapomniałem jeszcze!!!  :mad: 
Nic, na szczęście ta rura w suficie kotłowni schowana, więc zawsze się podejdzie  :smile:  Pomysł swoją drogą ciekawy. Możnaby taki automatyczny sorter jak do bagaży na lotnisku dodać, sortujący białe/kolorowe. I w razie przepełnienia kosza ramię ładujące kosz (zawartość znaczy) do pralki i uruchamiające ją automagicznie.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Widzę że otwór w suficie został zarurowany całkiem fajnie. Czekam na następny odcinek  :tongue:

----------


## Gosiek33

Znasz serial Jetsonowie z lat 60-ych - tam pani domu miała do pralkę - full wypas, nie dość, że prała, to jeszcze prasowała.... i wypluwała z czeluści poskładane ubrania. Raz wypuściła koszulę bez guzika - pani nawrzeszczała, wrzuciła z powrotem i zaraz dostała koszulę z przyszytym guzikiem  :big lol:

----------


## bajcik

albo od razu tak jak tu:
http://solaris.lem.pl/ksiazki/beletr...i-gwiazdowe/66

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, ta pralka w kształcie znanej seksbomby, która kusi do grzechu i deprawuje, przekonała mnie. Dorzucę tam ten kabel. Może nawet dwudziestoparowy?....

J.

----------


## finlandia

Wybaczcie że Wam taki OT zrobię, ale właśnie sobie poprzeglądałem z grubsza ten dziennik (w interesujących mnie kwestiach) i chociaż zostawię ślad że byłem - całkiem oryginalny wykusz jak na polskie warunki - jest zaznaczony, ale nie jest jakimś wielkim kątem w domu  :smile:  
i już nie przeszkadzam, pozadrawiam!

----------


## Jarek.P

A dziękuję, przekażę żonie, która wykusz wymyśliła  :smile: 
Jako użytkownik zaś mogę dopowiedzieć, że bardzo fajnie się na takim szerokachnym parapecie siedzi, położyć zresztą też się można  :smile: 

J.

----------


## finlandia

No właśnie tak mi się skojarzył. Duży, jednolity parapet. Takie wykusze kojarzą mi się ze standardem angielskim (ale nie ich parapecie to nawet kwiatki się nie mieszczą).

----------


## rewo66

Jarosławie a gdzie nastepny odcinek z orurowania zsypu.   :ohmy:  Jestem niezmiernie zawiedziony  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj będzie... tylko robić się nie chce, od tamtej pory palcem nie kiwnąłem przy tej rurze, dopiero dziś to zafugowałem w trudzie i znoju. Zrobię, to pokażę... 

Niestety, znów mnie wysyłają do tej cudnej krainy mlekiem (wielbłądzim) i miodem płynącej i to tym razem na trzy tygodnie, więc jak się do skończenia tego nie zbiorę teraz, na dniach, to niewykluczone, że rzecz się odwlecze. 

J.

----------


## Sepior

Jarku, a może orurowanie zsypu warto zrobić tak jak na załączonym zdjęciu, tylko nie wiem czy  to nie będzie dobra wymówka dla twoich najmłodszych członków rodziny, że do takiego kosza to za żadne cukierki nie wrzucą ubrań :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Hehe, suuuper  :smile: 

Dzieci... trudno powiedzieć  :smile:  Wyjątek akurat przeżywa wielkie fascynacje Bentenem, Herofactorami i tym podobnymi więc może by się przyjęło, a możeby przestał do tej łazienki nawet wchodzić, z nim nigdy nic nie wiadomo. Młodszy Łajza natomiast zapewne wlazłby do takiego rekina wraz z głową i wołał na nas od drugiego końca: "Jestem w lyyybieee!!!" 
"Lyyybaaa" z wymową wypisz wymaluj jak Rico z "Pingwinów z Madagaskaru". Rico i Łajza ogólnie mają ze sobą wiele wspólnego.




Jednemu i drugiemu w paszczy mieści się wszystko, mówią mało zrozumiale, zainteresowania zbliżone... Łajza musi jedynie jeszcze popracować nad bardziej kontrolowanym "zwracaniem"  :wink:  

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Uśmiałam się  :Lol: 
Ach co my byśmy bez dziecioków robili...

----------


## netbet

> Niestety, znów mnie wysyłają do tej cudnej krainy mlekiem (wielbłądzim) i miodem płynącej i to tym razem na trzy tygodnie, więc jak .....


... tak więc znuff pozostaje podrzucić kilka słów "ku pokrzepieniu" :
- piwo
- piwo ze schabowym
- piwo ze schabowym i ziemniaczkami
- piwo ze schabowym i ziemniaczkami i kopierkiem
- piwo 
- piwo z golonką
- piwo z golonką w piwie
- piwo z golonką w piwie i na deser.... browarek

.... chcesz jeszcze cos o śledziach? :wink:  

jest pewna zbieżność miedzy pingwinem, a śledziem i ...... :Lol: 

mimo wszytko - współczuję :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet'perełka

----------


## Jarek.P

> ... tak więc znuff pozostaje podrzucić kilka słów "ku pokrzepieniu" :






J.

----------


## Jarek.P

*Z Ostatniej Chwili / Breaking News / Przerywające Wiadomości:*



Zdjęcie przedstawia nasz taras. U dołu mamy "wczorajsze" ślady kota, obok w miarę świeże łapki wrony bądź jakiejś innej kraczącej cholery. W głębi zdjęcia stare, mocno już zasypane ślady prawdopodobnie również kota. I to wszystko jest jasne.
Niech ktoś obeznany jednak mi powie, co to mogą być za ślady pazurów widoczne pomiędzy nowym a starym kotem? Bo z oceny szerokości i rozstawu między pazurami, mnie wychodzi, że musiał to być, kurrrrka, pterodaktyl.

J.

PS: a przypominam, że są to już drugie Tajemnicze i Niewyjaśnione ślady odnotowane w naszym Dzienniku. Pierwsze opisywałem 19 grudnia 2009, post nr 185.

----------


## Gosiek33

a może bażant?

----------


## Gosiek33

Doszkoliłam się  :roll eyes:  u mnie na śniegu też był podobny ślad

----------


## Jarek.P

Heh, nie pomyślałem o tym, że to może być ślad nie łapy, a końcówek lotek skrzydła... w tym momencie może to być zarówno bażant (których u nas jak wróbli), jak i ta wrona, której ślady piesze widać w jedną stronę, nie ma natomiast odchodzących, więc mogła stamtąd wystartować i tylko w locie zawadzić czubkiem skrzydła o glebę. 

J.

----------


## rewo66

To są ślady kuny w locie  :big tongue:  Polowała na kota albo kraczącą cholerę  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Znaczy, tym, podwoziem zaryła? 
Czy lotki od podwieszanych rakiet Kuna-Powietrze zawadziły?

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

> To są ślady kuny w locie  Polowała na kota albo kraczącą cholerę



 :rotfl:

----------


## rewo66

> Znaczy, tym, podwoziem zaryła? 
> Czy lotki od podwieszanych rakiet Kuna-Powietrze zawadziły?
> 
> J.


Raczej to drugie i inny typ rakiet podwieszanych : powietrze - kot lub powietrze - wrona  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Niech jej tam będzie, póki co tak czy tak kuna się gdzieś wyniosła, za to mamy koty patrolowe, regularnie nam dozorujące obejście. Fakt, nie bezinteresownie, w charakterze żołdu dostają wszystko to, czego Łajza nie doje (a dużo tego...), plus jeszcze od czasu do czasu bonus po porządkach w lodówce, ale niech im tam będzie na zdrowie  :smile: 

Ze spraw bieżących.... kurcze, jakoś straciłem wenę do łazienki i tego zsypu do brudów, z takim rozmachem zaczętego. Jest prawie skończony, do szczęścia brakuje mu tylko przerobienia zawiasu klapy, wykończenia dołu i dodania dwóch metalowych kryz na wlocie i wylocie rury. Póki co wygląda to tak:  :smile: 



I póki co tak to będzie wyglądać dalej. Używać się jeszcze nie da. Skończę jak wrócę od Arabów...
Przerwały mi tą robotę różne rzeczy. A to sylwester niespodzianie przyszedł, a to urodziny moje... W międzyczasie zaliczyliśmy jeszcze poważną awarię naszego głównego węzła komunikacyjnego, awarię, którą zmogłem, ale wymagała niskopoziomowego przeładowania softu w urządzeniu. 



Na zdjęciu: rozbebeszony router, wykonany "na kolanie" interfejs umożliwiający podłączenie się do ustrojstwa i laptop wyświetlający na ekranie dokładnie to, co w każdym szanującym się filmie akcji widać na ekranie komputerowego hakiera w trakcie wykonywania jakichś tajemniczych hakierskich działań. Niestety, nie pomyślałem w porę i nie ustawiłem czarnego tła i zielonej czcionki, niestety, musicie mi wybaczyć to drobne niedopatrzenie  :wink: 

Ale. pomijając ten drobiazg, bynajmniej się przez cały miesiąc nie byczyłem. Znaczy, nie bardzo  :wink:  
Trochę sobie podłubałem, zrobiwszy z połowę ocieplenia stropu na strychu (zdjęcia brak, nie chce mi się tam łazić teraz, kiedy indziej pokażę), podziałałem też mocno w temacie "security". Tu szczegółami się z przyczyn oczywistych nie będę chwalił, pozwolę sobie jednak przypomnieć coś, co już kiedyś pisałem. Nie ładnie się powtarzać, ale zrobię to. Zrobię, bo warto!

Opisywałem jakiś czas temu swe doświadczenia służbowe związane z Halą Ludową we Wrocławiu. Budowlą, która powstała właściwie równe sto lat temu, zaprojektowana i zbudowana w czasach, kiedy prąd owszem był używany już dość powszechnie, jednak w porównaniu z obecnymi czasami ówczesne zapotrzebowanie na instalacje strukturalne było właściwie żadne. Ot jakieś oświetlenie tu i tam i właściwie nic więcej. Mimo to, ówczesny konstruktor wpadł na pomysł zrobienia przepustów kablowych w KAŻDYM żebrze budowli, nawet w miejscach, które wtedy musiały się wydawać całkowicie nieprawdopodobnymi do prowadzenia jakichkolwiek kabli. Jednak zaprojektowali, zrobili i po stu latach niejaki Jarek.P mógł je wykorzystać i dzięki temu, w okolicach Hali Ludowej ludzie mogli mieć czynne telefony mimo kompletnie utopionej po powodzi sieci kablowej tepsy.

Dobra, opowieść przypomniana i podejrzewam, że jeszcze z parę razy ją tu przytoczę. Bo przypomina mi się ona za każdym razem, jak odkrywam w kolejnym miejscu brak peszla, przewodu położonego "a bo się może kiedyś przyda", bądź choć dziury w ścianie.
Musiałem przeciągnąć przewód. Z szachtu instalacyjnego w zabudowę gipskartonową. Z powodów co prawda przewidzianych pierwotnie, ale w złym miejscu, więc przewód trzeba było położyć od nowa. Trudno zdarza się. Ale jeeezuuuu, co ja się przy tym ukląłem i umęczyłem. Przebicie z szachtu w stosowne miejsce - super, zrobi się. Tylko, jak co do czego przyszło, okazało się, że:
- ściana do przebicia: 25cm plus tynk.
- szerokość szachtu wewnątrz (a tylko od wewnątrz mogłem to wykonać): 48cm
- długość mojej młotowiertarki: 37cm

No i sami widzicie: między przeciwległą ścianą a wiertarką zostaje 11cm na wiertło. A potrzebne minimum 25... 
Zrobiłem to. Zacząłem wiercić 10cm wiertłem z ukosa, potem rozwaliłem tą dziurę na szeroko meslem i młotkiem, a na koniec wjechałem tam 30cm wiertłem z ukosa. Wszystko to, całym sobą będąc wciśniętym do wnętrza szachtu, z gruzem i pyłem z tego kucia sypiącym się prosto na głowę. Zrobiłem. 
Po czym odkryłem, że była to ta prostsza część roboty....

Druga część polegała na przepchnięciu przez tą dziurę przewodu tak, żeby jego drugi koniec wychynął przez otwór w GK, znajdujący się może ze 20cm od tej dziury w ścianie, niestety totalnie nie w osi, w dodatku ta dziura "wlotowa" z szachtu też była położona tak, że nie mogłem do niej wygodnie sięgnąć. Oj, cuda i cudeńka tu wypróbowywałem. I macałem przetkniętym przez dziurę końcem druta "na ślepo" i wetkniętą z jednej strony małą szmatkę na nitce próbowałem z drugiej zassać odkurzaczem i zastanawiałem się całkiem poważnie nad wycieczką do zoologicznego celem zakupienia Naprowadzanego Serkiem Uniwersalnego Pomocnika Kablarza i po doklejeniu mu plasterkiem linki do tylnego interfejsu wpuszczeniu zwierzątka w jedną dziurę, a wabienia w drugiej. Wreszcie to, co mi pomogło, to była entropia  :smile:  Wziąłem mianowicie duuużo dość elastycznego przewodu i ile wlezie wepchnąłem go przez dziurę z jednej strony. Wpadłem po prostu na genialny (tak sobie skromnie napiszę) pomysł, że jeśli się do tej dziury wpierdzieli kilkanaście metrów kabla, to nie ma cudów, choć jedna pętla po prostu musi się ukazać w dziurze z drugiej strony. I to było to, ukazała się, złapałem haczykiem, wyciągnąłem i wtedy już byłem w domu  :big grin: 
Sposób zapisuję ku pamięci, a wszelkim innym budującym, zwłaszcza z licznymi wizjami własnych instalacji i instalacyjnych udziwnień wytłuszczonym drukiem doradzam: *Robić Przepusty!!! Ile wlezie!!!! Nie ważne, czy potrzebne, czy nie, robić wszędzie. Z kibla do salonu, z kuchni do wiatrołapu, ze strychu do piwnicy, nie ma, że nie potrzeba! Bo jak nie potrzeba, to nie będzie przeszkadzał, można go zatkać, nawet zatynkować. A jak będzie potrzebny? To będzie.*

Przy okazji tych instalacji "security", machnąłem jeszcze skrzynkę do sterownika recyrkulacji wody. Sterownik pewnie kiedyśtam zrobię (na emeryturze?), póki co parter jest sterowany z kotła, poddasze natomiast, mające osobną pompkę recyrkulacji podłączyłem po prostu pod obwód oświetlenia łazienki, pompka się uruchamia wraz z łazienkowym oświetleniem. I zainteresowanym mogę napisać, że się to sprawdza  :smile:  Przy totalnie wystudzonej instalacji, od wejścia do łazienki ciepła woda "pod kranem" pojawia się po jakichś 20-30 sekundach - sporo, jeśli wchodzimy do łazienki tylko umyć ręce, ale w większości przypadków wchodzi się tam jednak przecież po coś więcej  :wink:  A ręce myje dopiero później. A wtedy te sekundy już są wystarczające, ma się ciepłą wodę od razu po odkręceniu kranu.
Skrzynka wewnątrz szachtu, sfotografowana z wejścia do niego:



Przy okazji widać w całej okazałości szerokość szachtu  :smile:  Tam się wchodzi (no dobra... wpełza i to z mozołem, przy wejściu są zawężające jeszcze to wszystko liczne rury, widać je z boku). Widać też zasilacz do LEDów we wnęce łazienki na poddaszu. LED jeszcze nie założone, ale zasilanie już mają, więc pewnie niedługo je zrobię...

No i epopeja z ostatnich dni. Małżonka wymarzyła sobie Półkę Do Spiżarni. Półka miała być pierwotnie czysto użytkową półką, po prostu dechą na wspornikach, jej funkcje miały być czysto magazynowe. Niestety jednak, potem włączył się małżonce zmysł wnętrzarski i zaczęła kombinować. No i summa summarum, otrzymałem wreszcie kartkę z naszkicowanym odręcznie meblem w stylu późnego rokokoko...
No i co było robić? Z braku funkcjonującego warsztatu (biedny miś), trzeba było zrobić tymczasowy warsztat w holu i zabrać się za robotę:



Oczywiście robota odbywała się przy asyście. Asysta łapała za każde odłożone nieopatrznie narzędzie, zabierała noże, dziabała śrubokrętami, piłowała piłą, bądź po prostu wykradała śrubki z pudełka, wszystko to przy akompaniamencie miliona pytań i okrzyków typu "Tata, jeśtem źłodziejem!"

W końcowej fazie produkcji oczywiście dołączył się Wyjątek i dalej rozrabiali już obaj:



Produkt finalny, już zagospodarowany, brak jeszcze tylko wypełnienia witryny (nie, nie będzie szyby, ma być miedziana siatka w plaster miodu). Acha i zwracam uwagę na serduszko. To tak z okazji nadchodzących Walentynek  :wink:  



J.

----------


## compi

Ty to jesteś Dzik Jarku. Piąteczka za ten designerski mebelek : )

----------


## Jarek.P

A dzięki, dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Kosz bieliźniany fajny i tak można z niego chyba korzystać? Na kabelkach zupełnie się nie znam  :oops:  ale Twoje kucie niczego sobie  :cool: 


Za to półeczka w spiżarce super ale powiedz mi czy maszynka do mielenia w tym miejscy to ścisk? czy też dla bezpieczeństwa coby jakieś zręczne paluszki się tam nie wkręciły?

a tak na marginesie czy pies jakiś by się Wam nie przydał - jakiś pasterski co by stada pilnował  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Z kosza korzystać teoretycznie można, ale jak zaczniemy teraz, to już się nie skończy i tak już zostanie, więc lepiej nie, lepiej niech stoi jako atrapa póki tego nie skończę. 

Maszynka natomiast w tym miejscu stanowi nie tyle ścisk, co stylową zapórkę do stojących tamże książek kucharskich. I to jest jej wyłączna funkcja, nie jest to maszynka użytkowa, ona tam ma tylko i wyłącznie wartości nabierać jako całkiem już obecnie wiekiem zaawansowany antyk  :smile: 


Pies.... Łajza byłby przeszczęśliwy, on wszelakie zwierzęta wielbi miłością wielką, on by na takim psie jeździł i chodził spać do jego budy. Wyjątek psy obchodzi szerokim łukiem, ale pewnie też by przywykł, najgorzej jednak z moją żoną, alergiczna jest niestety i jedyny pies jaki wchodziłby w grę, to ściśle podwórzowy Burek łańcuchowy, a i to jeszcze najlepiej, gdyby to było to szkaradzieństwo bezwłose, jakontamsięnazywa. A ja... ja po prostu zawsze wolałem koty. I też kota sobie nie zafundujemy, więc choć obłaskawiamy żarciem okoliczne łazęgi  :smile:  Tak, wiem, że kot do pilnowania stada się kiepsko nadaje, ale to stado i tak się nie kwalifikuje do pilnowania (Łajza wraz z psem po prostu by byli jak dwa tornada, obecnie mamy tylko jedno i też ledwie panujemy), więc pewnie zostanie tak, jak jest...

J.

----------


## cronin

Maszynka do mielenia to chyba robi za podpórkę do książek, żeby się nie przewracały  :smile:  Serduszko cudowne, po tych wszystkich kabelkach nie podejrzewałabym Cię o taki słodki pomysł  :smile: 
Uwielbiam Twoje budowlano-wykończeniowe opowieści, nawet jak czytam to jak SF . Naprawdę nie dałoby się spuścić z górnego otworu nitki z obciążnikiem np. ciężką metalową kulką? i wciągnąć potem kabelka? Bo czasami mam wrażenie że specjalnie kombinujesz żeby nam tu ciśnienie rosło z napięcia  :smile: 
O dzieciach już się nie będę powtarzać, znam to, inwencja twórcza dziewczynek w niczym nie ustępuje chłopięcej  :smile: 
A Twoja Żona to święta jest że pozwala Ci taki bałagan w holu robić, howgh  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No bo tak po prawdzie, to słusznie mnie nie podejrzewasz  :smile:  Serduszko żona sobie wrysowała na szkicu tej szafki, ale od razu stwierdziła, że to tak sobie tylko narysowała, nie muszę go robić. Zrobiłem jednak  :wink:  Jak z Arabii wrócę, to pewnie będę usiłował w domu arabskie porządki zaprowadzać, to niech na zapas ma...  :cool: 

Co do przeciągania kabla... zaufaj, nie było prostego sposobu! Pierwszy otwór był poziomy, na wylot przez pionową ścianę. Żeby było jeszcze ciekawiej, to nie był otwór z gładkim wnętrzem, tylko przez pustaka MAXa, więc wpychając doń cokolwiek (na oślep), nie miało się żadnej gwarancji, w co się trafia, w otwór właściwy w kolejnej ściance pustaka, czy w kanał pustaka. Kombinując z różnymi sposobami, jeśli wpychałem tam coś bardziej giętkiego i elastycznego, posiłkowałem się krótką rurką (zrzynek PEXa), którą wprowadzałem najpierw w dziurę jako prowadnik. 
Ale ten otwór akurat był bezproblemowy, problem był z drugim otworem: po drugiej stronie tego wyżej opisanego kabel wychodził wewnątrz zabudowy GK. Bez żadnej możliwości zajrzenia tam, czy nawet wykonania otworu serwisowego do zaszpachlowania potem (to akurat dałoby się zrobić, ale baaardzo kłopotliwe by to było z innych względów). Dziura wylotowa natomiast znajdowała się w gipskartonie z 10cm od ściany i z 15 cm w bok od tej pierwszej. 

I nie, nie dało się zrobić tych dziur w jednej linii. Dziura w GK musiała być właśnie tam, bo wynikało to z jej funkcji. Dziura przez ścianę nośną zaś i tak była zrobiona najbliżej tamtej, jak się tylko dało. Ja ją, jak pisałem, robiłem od wewnątrz szachtu i ograniczony byłem (mocno) możliwością fizycznego dotarcia w odpowiednie miejsce. Te krytyczne 15cm dalej miałem już drabinkę kablową oraz jako dodatkową przeszkodę, przechodzące tuż obok przez tą ścianę inne przewody, jeszcze z czasów robienia elektryki, a niestety z doświadczenia (post 273 na samym dole) wiem, że jak się wierci przez mur przebicie tuż obok innego przebicia, to im więcej w tym istniejącym jest już przewodów, tym bardziej owe przewody przyciągają do siebie wiertło wiercące nowy kanał. I potem trzeba bardzo brzydko i bardzo głośno i wymyślnie kląć. Przy dzieciach.

Co do bałaganu wreszcie - oczywiście, że żona narzekała na bałagan i pył ze szlifowania, ale narzekanie było pro-forma, w końcu dla niej i na jej życzenie półkę robiłem  :smile:  Tyle, że teraz jakoś dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności co i rusz i przy każdej możliwej okazji wraca do tematu robienia porządków w warsztacie. I że ona by mi sama ten porządek tam zrobiła. Że ona bardzo dobra w segregowaniu rzeczy jest. I że mogłaby to zrobić.
Wczoraj nawet pojawił się pomysł, żeby te kozły z blatem tak jak są w holu przestawić do warsztatu na jego środek, stawiając je nad leżącą tam teraz wielką stertą różności, w ten sposób miałbym w warsztacie drugi poziom....
Kurczę, najgorsze jest to, że ja na trzy tygodnie z domu znikam... Na piśmie więc tutaj oświadczam, że ZAMORDUJĘ!!!!! A potem jeszcze coś gorszego zrobię, nie wiem, odwetowe porządki w żoninych rzeczach na przykład! Po swojemu wszystko układając i segregując! A co, też umiem!

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

J.

----------


## cronin

wierzę wierzę już się nie tłumacz  :smile: 
A Żonie się nie dziwię, warsztat masz i nie korzystasz, też bym zagroziła zrobieniem porządku. To nota bene najlepszy sposób na faceta, "kochanie nie chcesz to nie , sama to zrobię/kupię, przypomnij mi jaki masz PIN  do karty?" :big lol:

----------


## compi

Ewentualnie najpierw porządki zrób u szanownej małżonki, nasyć się zemstą, a potem..... sam już wiesz co zrobisz. Mordować? I pamiętaj!

----------


## Gosiek33

buking z maszyn ki - rewelacja - jak będę mieć półkę to sobie taką zabytkową maszynkę też przykręcę.. a co  :big lol: 

Czy żona na pewno jest tak na psy uczulona, że żadnego mieć nie może? Moje dziecię też z alergią (pod różnymi postaciami i atopową i wziewną  :mad: ) bardzo potrzebowała swego czasu zwierzaka. Summa summarum stanęło na yorku  :mad:  Co prawda nie uczula bo ma włos a nie sierść ale małe toto, jazgotliwe, tchórzliwe albo czasem samobójczo zaciekłe jak to terier... i jeździć się na nim nie da. Yorka nie polecam ale już duży sznaucer, pudel olbrzymi (tak, tak  :yes: ) chyba mają podobne właściwości nie alergizujące - moje dziecię, dziecięciem będąc testowało yorka pomieszkując u koleżanki mającej yorka - skoro tam było ok to w końcu złamaliśmy się i my  :cool:

----------


## Gosiek33

lista psów ,,dla alergików" ale raczej pasterskich tu nie ma  :sad: 

Za to pudel duży to naprawdę może dobry pies dla Waszych pociech. Aktywny, dwa razy w miesiącu ostrzyżony maszynką nie wymaga zbyt dużo zabiegów pielęgnacyjnych - tyle co każdy inny pies  :big grin: 

Pies ten znany jest ze swej lojalności oraz łatwości uczenia się i bycia  układanym, co czyni go szczególnie miłym psem do towarzystwa.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - wrócę, to pierwsze swe kroki skieruję do warsztatu. A potem się zobaczy  :stir the pot: 
Ewentualnie mogę jeszcze do warsztatu założyć zamki i zamknąć...

@gosiek - no niestety, żona na sierść reaguje mocno, byliśmy kiedyś u znajomych z kotem, po dwóch godzinach musieliśmy wyjść, mimo że żona była na prochach. Z psami bywa różnie, faktycznie na jedne reaguje mniej, na inne bardziej, ale kurcze... York???? Tak, wiem, że jest to świetny pies obronny (-> liczne dowcipy w temacie), ale jako pies stróżujący? No litooości... Poza tym, żona mi właśnie mówi, że z yorkiem miała kontakt i też na niego kichała.

Tak naprawdę, u nas raczej nie wchodzi w grę pies kanapowy, raczej podwórzowy Burek właśnie (nie, nie na łańcuch! - to tak dla jasności na wszelki wypadek dodam). Ale to może kiedyś, póki co rolę zwierzaków stróżujących muszą nam zapewnić trzy nasze szynszyle.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie nawiedził nas domokrążny sprzedawca obrazów olejnych  :big lol: 

Co ciekawsze nie miał w ofercie ani jednego jelonka u brzegu ruczaju, żadnego zachodzącego słońca ani nawet Papieża, sama sztuka nowoczesna, jakieś kubiczne wzorki wściekle kolorowe. Nowe idzie?

J.

----------


## rewo66

Nadrobiłem zaległości w czytaniu.   :yes:    Półka niczego sobie. Odważny jesteś mając warsztat robić półkę w holu  :yes: 
U mnie by to nie przeszło. Pomieszczenie warsztatowe u mnie też przewidziane zaraz przy garazu, małe ale własne królestwo. Żona ma zapowiedziany zakaz penetracji tego azylu  :big lol: 
Co do psów to alergia jest duzym problemem. My co prawdza mamy 2 yorki (nazywane przez niektórych szczekajacymi szczotkami  :tongue:  lub jak mówi sąsiad chomiki na sterydach  :big lol:  ) ale są tak ułożone że nie mamy z nimi problemów. Są ciche i układne, ale to wymagało duzo pracy z nimi od szczeniaka. 
A może zamiast szukać psa lub kota podwórzowego zawrzec jakiś tajny pakt (sojusz) obronny z kuną  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

No cóż, u mnie póki co nie ma innego wyjścia. Warsztat jest, niemal 20m2, ale póki co nawet poruszać się po nim można jedynie bocianim krokiem, dokładnie wybierając miejsce na stopy.

A kuna wzięła i się wyniosła. Z nietypowych zwierząt podwórzowych zawsze nam się marzył szop pracz, może to by był jakiś kompromis?
Chodził jeszcze kiedyś mi po głowie pomysł oswojenia tego stada kraczącego cholerstwa, które nam na dachu non stop wysiaduje, te kraczące podobno inteligentne są i się dość dobrze tresują, ale kurcze, cierpliwości chybaby mi brakło. Gdyby jednak to zrealizować, wyobrażacie sobie stado tresowanych wron pilnujących domu? Ostrzegawcze "kraaaaa" przy furtce? Albo, jako kolejny poziom ostrzeżenia, ostrzegawcze osranie kaptura od dresu?  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

> .......................Chodził jeszcze kiedyś mi po głowie pomysł oswojenia tego stada kraczącego cholerstwa, które nam na dachu non stop wysiaduje, te kraczące podobno inteligentne są i się dość dobrze tresują, ale kurcze, cierpliwości chybaby mi brakło. Gdyby jednak to zrealizować, wyobrażacie sobie stado tresowanych wron pilnujących domu? Ostrzegawcze "kraaaaa" przy furtce? Albo, jako kolejny poziom ostrzeżenia, ostrzegawcze osranie kaptura od dresu?    J.


Dobre  :big lol:

----------


## compi

Ty gęsi kupuj, tylko żywe! : )

----------


## Jarek.P

A co ja, Neron?  :wink: 

J.

----------


## compi

Swoją drogą o alarmach - połknąłem dzisiaj książkę Chrisa Kyle'a, snajpera  Navy Seals, który wczoraj zginął w USA, chyba w Teksasie. Jest jeden rozdział o tym, gdy w przerwie między misjami został któregoś dnia w domu sam. Spał jeszcze gdy żona wyszła z domu i zapomniała wyłączyć alarm. Obudził go ten alarm z informacją głosową o intruzie w domu, a Chris przez zszargane nerwy i zaspanie nie był wstanie ocenić dobrze sytuacji. Łażąc po domu z pistoletem w dłoni wysłuchiwał następnych kolejnych komunikatów o tym gdzie jest intruz. Dopiero po chwili połapał się, że to on jest źródłem alarmu : ).  Spodobała mi się taka funkcja centrali. Zamiast wyć może lepiej żeby lokalizowała bandziora na bieżąco?

----------


## Jarek.P

W zasadzie każdy szanujący się system alarmowy coś takiego umożliwia, kwestia doposażenia go w moduł komunikatów głosowych  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

O fajne a jeszcze lepiej byloby gdyby zadzwonił na komórkę i powiedział "Panie mamy intruza w garazu. Czy mam uruchomić zestaw antyintruzowy"

----------


## Jarek.P

A proszę Cię bardzo, każdy szanujący się alarmiarz Ci coś takiego zrobi, taki moduł może nawet samodzielnie na policję zadzwonić (choć niestety nie będzie odporny na "haaalooo??? hallooo? Ale gdzie pan dzwonił? Bo to nie ten rejon jest!", nie jestem też pewien, czy poradzi sobie z "jeśli chcesz zgłosić napad - wciśnij 1. Jeśli chcesz zgłosić włamanie - wciśnij 2. Jeśli chcesz zgłosić, że gdzieś jest bomba - wciśnij 3. Jeśli nic nie chcesz zgłosić - wciśnij 4")  :smile: 


Zestaw antyintruzowy co prawda wymagałby odrobiny inwencji własnej ze strony alarmiarza, ale możliwości jest wiele. Bardzo głośna syrena wewnątrz domu, elektrycznie odpalane zasobniki z gazem drażniącym są też do kupienia, można by się też zastanowić nad zaadaptowaniem samochodowych airbagów, mało co potrafi tak w ryj strzelić  :big grin: 
A z rzeczy hardcorowych chodziła mi kiedyś po głowie znajdująca się w centralnym punkcie komunikacyjnym domu zapadnia z odpowiednio szeroką, gładką rurą, której drugi koniec kończy się dajmy na to w szambie. Odpowiednio głębokim rzecz jasna. I wtedy już tylko telefonik na policję z wiadomością, że "w domu jest włamywacz, tylko wiecie, panowie, jest problem, on chyba się włamał do szamba i tam teraz siedzi i wyjść nie może, biedaczek. W domu nikogo w tej chwili nie ma, ale bramę wam otworzę zdalnie, a jakbyście go chcieli opłukać przed zapakowaniem do radiowozu, to szlauch jest przy garażu. A, tylko nie róbcie tego na podjeździe, bardzo proszę, bo poprzednim razem strasznie mi kostkę zapapraliście. A czemu oni się tak do tego szamba co i rusz włamują? A kto ich tam, kurcze, wie, ostatnio w telewizji coś mówili o gościu, co to łajno wieloryba znalazł na plaży i jakąś ciężką kasę za to dostał, to może nasze dresy też nowych horyzontów szukają?"

Co prawda pomysł wymagałby dopracowania, zapadnia musiałaby być zapachoszczelna, a system naprawdę odporny na fałszywe alarmy, ale to by się dało zrobić  :smile: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

...tylko skąd pewność że synowie nie chcieliby potestować czy aby na pewno działa? ; :sick:

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz.... wykluczyć tego, zwłaszcza przy Łajzie się oczywiście nie da, pozostałoby liczyć na ich rozsądek (hehe) po zademonstrowaniu im, jak to działa i gdzie się lot kończy.
Najwyżej dla zapewnienia względnego bezpieczeństwa, w szambie mogłoby na stałe koło ratunkowe pływać.

J.

----------


## cronin

E tam wziąwszy pod uwagę ile z tą policją zawsze jest kłopotów, to taki system lepiej pasuje do kanalizacji, spuszcza sie intruza w ogólną rurę i leci do najbliższej oczyszczalni, śladów nie ma skąd on, to i tłumaczyć się nie trzeba  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Znaczy... u nas "rury ogólnej" jeszcze niet, raz na jakiś czas przyjeżdża elegancki pan, niemniej eleganckim samochodem i odbiera zgromadzone dobra. Nie wiem, czy by nie marudził...
A jak już gmina i nas w kanalizację wyposaży, to ta ma być ciśnieniowa, musiałaby być solidna pompa z rozdrabniaczem. 

J.

----------


## bajcik

@cronin
młynek na "odpadki" byłby potrzebny... I to solidny, żeby zmielił razem z butami i łomem.

----------


## cronin

No nie chciałam tego tak od razu sugerować, co poniektórzy mogliby mi zarzucić brak delikatności  :smile:

----------


## compi

Sms - Intruz w szambie!  :big grin: DDDDD

----------


## Jarek.P

> , raz na jakiś czas przyjeżdża elegancki pan, niemniej eleganckim samochodem i odbiera zgromadzone dobra. Nie wiem, czy by nie marudził...


Normalnie, wizję przed momentem miałem:

- timtirimtim timtirimtim timtirimtimtim!
- haaalooo?
- Pan Jarek.P?
- Taaa, a kto mówiiii?
- no szambelan! Panie, ja mało zawału rzech nie dostał!
- a o co się rozchodziii?
- Panie, coś pan w tym szambie wyhodował!
- nooo.... nic! Zupełnie nic! A co, coś nie tak?
- no panie, ja za słabe serce mam na takie numery, ledwie dekielek otwarłem, a tu jak na mnie z wrzaskiem nie wyskoczy, jak mackami jakimiś machać nie zacznie! Ledwie łomem prasnąć zdążyłem, to mi się jeszcze zębami w gumofilca wczepił, dopiero jak mu dekielkiem te macki przycisłem to odpadł. Weź se panie tam wsyp jakiegoś karbolu czy czegoś, bo to robić uczciwie nie idzie w takich warunkach! A i do lekarza jakiegoś się wybrać, niech coś na trawienie przepisze, bo normalnie, to z ludzi takie coś nie wychodzi!


J.

----------


## cronin

Taki horror w tv niedawno leciał - o motylicy wątrobowej  :big lol:

----------


## rewo66

:big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Taki horror w tv niedawno leciał - o motylicy wątrobowej


Znaczy... ten... "Obcy, ósmy pasażer Nostromo" powtarzali?

J.

----------


## cronin

Nie obrażaj Obcego to klasyka. 
 "Larwa" horror klasy F co najmniej  :big lol:

----------


## compi

Obcy to nie był gówniany film....

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie no, "Alien" to takie luźne skojarzenie było, dla mnie to tez jest horror wszechczasów. "Larwy" nie widziałem, ale jeśli to kategoria F, to chyba nie zaryzykuję. Jeszcze by pozycję mojej ulubionej "Teksaskiej Masakry" w rankingu podkopał? Nie można na stare lata zmieniać przyzwyczajeń!

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

:eek:   :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

My tyu sobie śmichy chichy urządzamy, a gównowóz, który do nas dziś rano zajechał, faktycznie jakoś tak nerwowo potem spod płota spierdzielił, szlaucha szambelan naokoło beczki owijał biegiem. Może jednak, kurcze, zajrzeć dziś do tego szamba? Dla pewności choć z żabką do rur w dłoni?...
Albo nie, nie dziś, jutro! W nocy przymrozki są, może wymrozi.

J.

----------


## cronin

Może Larwę oglądał i teraz nerwowy w robocie jest  :smile:  Albo czyta FM i trafił tu wczoraj  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

تحيات حارة من المملكة العربية السعودية

J.

PS: "Piwa, dobrego piwa, nalejcie piwa, z dębowej beczki!".

----------


## Aasia_

لحسن الحظ، هناك مترجم جوجل  :big grin: 

Chyba nawet zazdraszczam i zawiszczam. To dlatego, że południowa Polska przykryta śniegiem - i lato wydaje się równie odległe jak Twoje miejsce pracy  :Smile:

----------


## compi

> تحيات حارة من المملكة العربية السعودية
> 
> J.
> 
> PS: "Piwa, dobrego piwa, nalejcie piwa, z dębowej beczki!".


A masz!  :big grin: DD

----------


## Jarek.P

@Aasia_ - no fakt, zima.... Tutaj też jest zima. Temperatura w porywach do 25 tylko, a nocą, o zgrozo nawet do 15 stopni spada...
A i straszna sprawa, ale jakoś w zeszłym tygodniu podobno nawet deszcz padał i to całe 10 minut (a jak na tutejsze warunki to jest odpowiednik całodziennego oberwania chmury).

@compi - Ty... Ty.... niedobry Ty!

----------


## dorkaS

Czesc Jarku!
Przywędrowałam tu od dziewczyn, przebrnęłam przez x stron. Super się czyta! Nim się przekopię to tydzień minie  :smile: 

Idea zestawu antyintruzowego kładzie na łopatki. Muszę rozważyć  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No to powodzenia w czytaniu i dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 

Salaam!

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Salaam!

  Znaczy się, że Jarek się opala ?

----------


## blekowca

Nie opala, tylko salami wcina na okrągło...

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Nie opala, tylko salami wcina na okrągło...


  A powinno być " Nie opala, tylko salaami wcina na okrągło..."

----------


## Jarek.P

Się opala... kurczę, ja tu słonko owszem, czasem widuję, jak pracuję na tyle długo, że na wschód słońca się załapię. Najczęściej jednak funkcjonuję jak rasowy wampir, znaczy dnie przesypiam przy szczelnie zaciągniętych ciężkich zasłonach w oknie, budzę się wieczorem, a na "żer" wyruszam po zmroku  :smile: 

Gdyby monitory choć były starego typu, to może trochę opalenizny bym złapał, ale z plaskaczami... ciężko się opalić od takiego widoku:



(W termosie - herbata!)

J.

----------


## blekowca

No a gdzie jest

----------


## BasH

> (W termosie - herbata!)
> 
> J.


... a na szafce rozpiska w moim języku  :smile:  Tyle, że nic ciekawego, bo IPki wewnętrzne, nieroutowalne :/ Dałbyś jakieś ciekawe skrinszoty albo inne technikalia (Wieeem, wieem - tajemniiica  :smile:  ). Pozdrawiam z zimnym browarkiem w kufelku  :big grin:

----------


## compi

I dla Jarka i dla Ciebie Bash tam roboty jest full. Wspominałem o koledze, który w Katarze w Doha trochę pobył. Jedynie ledwo działające hotspoty na plażach pozwalały coś tam podziałać w necie. I konkluzja była tak, że albo bardzo mocno monitorują ruch w sieci i go przy okazji spowalniają, albo faktycznie infrastruktura netowa u nich raczkuje.

----------


## Jarek.P

A co Ty mi tu z naszym salami wyjeżdżasz! To ma być salami??? To jest jakiś szajs, nie żadne salami, salami jest ciemne, w zasadzie brązowe  :Cool:  (choć szczerze mówiąc to "nasze" smakuje mi bardziej). Zrobiłbym zdjęcie, ale trochę się krępuję na sali śniadaniowej wyciągać "komurę" i zdjęcia wędlinom pstrykać. Nie wiem, zobaczę, może się uda jakoś dyskretnie...

Co do technikaliów (nieinformatyczni niechże wybaczą) - co z tego, że IPki wewnętrzne, ty lepiej zwróć uwagę (bo od biedy da się dojrzeć) na maskę sieci  :big grin:  Widziałeś kiedyś maskę 255.0.0.0??? Tak w praktycznym użyciu? Bo ja szczerze mówiąc do tej pory spotkałem się z nią jedynie na jakimś kursie Cisco. 
To, co robię nie jest w sumie żadną tajemnicą, na upartego mogę jakiegoś screena na pamiątkę dodać, od samego CLI jednak dla mnie ciekawsze jest to niepozorne szare okienko z boku ekranu, całkowicie niepozornie wyglądające, z widocznym paskiem postępu. Owo okienko jest moim być albo nie być, a wyniki jego pracy stanowią o tym, czy i kiedy się każdego dnia spać położę oraz, ewentualnie, jak bardzo będę się musiał następnego dnia tłumaczyć  :smile: 

Nie wdając się w zbędne szczegóły, okienko owo stanowi zewnętrzny objaw pracy skryptu napisanego przez jednego mózgowca, którego zapewne pierwszym wymówionym po narodzinach słowem było nie żadne "mami", czy "papi" (o Niemca chodzi), tylko "linux". Skrypcik ów został napisany specjalnie dla tutejszych działań, dla kilkudziesięciu urządzeń naraz wykonuje (i nadzoruje owoce owego wykonania!) on zestaw komend, który, gdy kiedyś musiałem go wykonać ręcznie, zajęło mi to coś, ze dwie godzinki klepania w klawiaturę dla jednego tylko urządzenia. Moja praca polega tu w zasadzie na cowieczornym uruchomieniu tego okienka i gapieniu się na pasek postępu. Gdyby wszystko było dobrze, właściwie wystarczyłoby tylko odczekać, aż pasek dojdzie do końca, odmeldować w kilka miejsc równolegle, że koniec na dziś i wracać spać. Niestety, takiej nocy nie było jeszcze ani razu. Zawsze coś jest nie tak, zawsze skrypt wywala mniej lub więcej komunikatów, że coś nie poszło. O i wtedy zaczyna się jazda na tym czarnym oknie, z zielonymi literkami, czyli to, co tygryski lubią najbardziej...  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ruch w sieci - owszem, monitorowany jest bardzo mocno. Co i rusz się jakaś strona nie otwiera, a zamiast niej - o, taki ładny komunikacik:



Poblokowana jest ogromna masa stron, od "tych" począwszy, poprzez wszelakie "ściągadełka", całe mnóstwo serwisów fotograficznych (np.  linkowany obrazek to wynik próby wyświetlenia naszego fotosika), strony religijne (inne, niż jedynie tutaj słuszne) oraz jeszcze całe mnóstwo absurdalnych, blokowanych z powodów znanych chyba tylko robotowi, który wyłowił w treści strony coś niesłusznego i wyciął całość.
Co do pokrycia siecią - jestem w stolicy, więc nie mam z tym niemal problemu, nie wiem, jak jest w miejscach mniej cywilizowanych. Nawet tutaj jednak czasem są jakieś dziwne problemy z HSDPA, to już mnie jednak tak nie dziwi, z tą technologią mam na pieńku i u nas, w Polsze (BTSa mam 600m od domu, a od paru miesięcy internet nam chodzi tak, że płakać się chce... regularne krótkie przerwy w łączności, dławienie transferu, no zgroza jakaś).

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Specjalnie dla Bash'a (i innych, spragnionych technikaliów):

Tutejszy przedłużacz sieciowy: multistandard, z pomiarem napięcia i bezpiecznikiem przeciążeniowym  :big grin: 



Tutaj są używane równolegle sieci 230V i 110V i panuje pełna wolna amerykanka w temacie co, gdzie można wetknąć, a jeśli ma się coś, co nie jest przystosowane do różnych napięć zasilania.... cóż. Trzeba uważać. Zwłaszcza, że wiele gniazdek tak, jak w tym przedłużaczu, umożliwia wetknięcie wszystkiego.

Do kompletu - tutejsza wtyczka 110V:



I wtyczka 230V standardu brytyjskiego - używają niewiedzieć czemu, bo częściej jednak przy sprzęcie 230V są nasze, zwykłe europejskie wtyczki. Wyżej pokazane gniazdka współpracują w każdym razie i z takimi wtyczkami.



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze jedno gniazdko multistandard, tym razem z mojego pokoju hotelowego:




Przeznaczenie owego wyłącznika na gniazdku było dla mnie absolutną i niewyjaśnioną tajemnicą, bo oczekiwanej i wydawać by się mogło, oczywistej reakcji jego naciskanie nie dawało. Gnębiło mnie to na tyle mocno, że któregoś popołudnia w końcu to gniazdko rozkręciłem (bez swego wiernego Leathermana, stanowiącego podręczny zestaw narzędzi, nie ruszam się nigdy i nigdzie, chyba, że pod prysznic  :wink:  ). I naprawiłem, arabom leniwym... 
Tak, jest to wyłącznik gniazdka, tylko zacięty był i nie rozłączał. Już rozłącza...

J.

----------


## compi

Pewnie popsułeś robotę jakiemuś arabowi, hehhee.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Ale arab by zrobił to za rok. Pewnikiem przyszedłby, obejrzał, poszedł. Przyniósł nowe i może zamontował.
Miałem takiego konserwatora - elektryka w Turcji.
Z Finami, z którymi mieliśmy wspólny korytarz wszystko ponaprawialiśmy w ciągu godziny.
No i odpowiednio uczciliśmy nasze dokonania.

----------


## compi

Miałem na myśli, że specjalnie było popsute : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Znaczy.... teraz znów co drugi klient z tego pokoju zamiast chwilę się zastanowić i kliknąć w wyłącznik, będzie dzwonił na recepcję i robił awantury, że mu gniazdko nie działa, a on Bardzo Ważny Biznesowy Laptop MUSI podłączyć i inie ma gdzie, co to za hotel jest, on ich zaskarży.... i tak dalej, i tak dalej...

Cóż.... chciałbym napisać, że w takim razie bardzo mi przykro, że znów narozrabiałem, ale kurcze, jakoś nie jest mi przykro. Więc może na tym poprzestanę?  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> A co Ty mi tu z naszym salami wyjeżdżasz! To ma być salami??? To jest jakiś szajs, nie żadne salami, salami jest ciemne, w zasadzie brązowe  (choć szczerze mówiąc to "nasze" smakuje mi bardziej). Zrobiłbym zdjęcie, ale trochę się krępuję na sali śniadaniowej wyciągać "komurę" i zdjęcia wędlinom pstrykać. Nie wiem, zobaczę, może się uda jakoś dyskretnie...


Ech.... oni tu czytają mój dziennik i zrobili to złośliwie. Wcześniej to ciemne salami było dzień w dzień, dokładnie od tamtego wpisu znikło i nie pokazało się ani razu, w jego miejsce wykładali takie normalne, możliwe do kupienia i u nas. Tak więc, niestety, nie będzie zdjęcia  :sad: 

Mój pobyt tu już się kończy, ale niewykluczone, że jeszcze tu wrócę. Nie, żebym jakoś szczególnie tęsknił za tymi rejonami, ale cóż.... trzeba, to się jedzie  :smile: 

Gdyby ktoś był ciekaw tutejszych klimatów, jeszcze raz link do galerii zdjęć. Robionych komórką i głównie w biegu między spaniem a pracą, więc nie ma tam jakichś rewelacji, ale...
Galeria jest ta sama co poprzednio i zawiera zdjęcia z obu wizyt, ta obecna zaczyna się mniej więcej od połowy.

J.

----------


## dorkaS

> Robionych komórką i głównie w biegu między spaniem a pracą, więc nie ma tam jakichś rewelacji, ale...
> Galeria jest ta sama co poprzednio i zawiera zdjęcia z obu wizyt, ta obecna zaczyna się mniej więcej od połowy.
> .


Dla mnie rewelacja, jako że te tereny to tabula rasa. Świetnie, ze każde zdjęcie opatrzone komentarzem.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Fajne zdjęcia. Fajne klimaty.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile:  Za chwilę jeszcze kilka dorzucę.

J.

----------


## hibb

Witam! Napisz jak możesz jak dokładnie nazywają się te "halogeny schodowe" które zamontowałeś. Zamierzam takie kupić ale nigdzie nie znalazłem dokładnie takich a bardzo mi się podobają.

----------


## Jarek.P

To jest Kanlux, model Sedna ctx-a20 i pierwotnie jest to halogen z oprawką G4.

Tylko, jeśli chcesz je użyć tak, jak ja, tzn jako oprawy ścienne, od razu dopiszę coś, czego na zdjęciach nie widać: standardowe puszki instalacyjne fi63 są dla tych opraw za duże, oprawy z nich wypadają, a poza tym niedokładnie zasłaniają krawędzie dziur, wszelkie uszkodzenia brzegu tynku są widoczne.

Żeby to grało, trzebaby użyć mniejszych puszek (i tu jest pierwszy problem, bo dostępne w handlu puszki fi50 będą z kolei chyba za małe), albo kombinować z zwężaniem puszek fi63 wklejanymi wkładami ciętymi z jakiejś rury i szpachlowaniem brzegów.

Póki co te lampki u nas są po prostu wetknięte w za duże puchy, jakoś siedzą... "na razie, a potem się poprawi"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

No i po dwóch tygodniach czytania dobrnąłem do końca poprzez cały dziennik. Podziwiam i zazdraszczam energii i umiejętności. Gratuluję . CO do tajemniczych śladów na śniegu te ostatnie to tak jak wyjaśniłeś są odbiciem lotek ptaka a te pierwsze są to ślady opadłego z drzew śniegu. Gdy padał w nocy śnieg i nazbierało się go trochę na gałązkach to potem wiatr te płatki strząsa i powstają takie "packi" na śniegu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Energii, powiadasz? Taaaaa.....


J. (co dziś planował zrobić brakujące wykończenia schodów, brakujące listwy przypodłogowe, brakujące silikony w łazience, brakujące lampki w łazience, brakujące kawałki mozaiki w łazience i .... i z tego wszystkiego te schody tylko zrobił, w caaaałą godzinę ciężkiej pracy, po czym padł. Kompletnie wykończony, bez tchu i bez życia, resztkami sił ledwie będący w stanie piwo do ust podnieść).

PS: a tak poza tym to dzięki i gratuluję wytrwałości  :smile: 
Wyjaśnienie śladów brzmi realnie, na to akurat nie wpadłem. Nic, pomieszkam w tym lesie parę lat, to też będę traper  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku !
Ty nie bądź taki masochista !
A zdjęcia wstawiłeś ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Eeee, tego ogromu prac dziś odwalonych nawet nie było jak fotografować, wizualnie to nijak na wygląd schodów nie wpłynęło. No chyba, że miałem tradycyjną fotografię flaszki od piwa dać  :wink: 


J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku !
Jak jakieś dobre / piwo / , to dlaczego nie !
Przepraszam, ale miałem na myśli zdjęcia z Arabii.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zdjęcia z Arabii oczywiście wstawiałem, link był podawany kilka postów temu, zapraszam  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

Jarek, było co czytać interesującego to siem czytało. A jak już weszliście (często zresztą  :wink:  ) na piwny temat to zadam wam pytanie z podtekstem. Które piwo najlepiej wam smakuje?  :wave: 
ps. końcówka budowy to myślę że można pozwolić sobie na OT.    czy nie ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... i ta "końcówka budowy" jakaś taka rooozmyyyyyta i offtop tutaj już niejeden był, więc nie ma sprawy  :smile: 
Piwo? Tak w zasadzie, to każde "Jasne Pełne". Nam, to znaczy nam, z Bożej Łaski Jarkowi.P, bo nikt więcej u mnie w domu piwa nie pije. Jeszcze...

Nie lubię piw ciemnych, porterów, piw niemieckich (nie, nie chodzi mi o narodowość, tradycyjne niemieckie piwa są o wiele bardziej chmielowe i przez to gorzkie). No i wszelkie wynalazki, typu piwa "mocne" czy smakowe (poza może dwoma wyjątkami). O i poza tymi drobnymi wykluczeniami, to już jak leci  :big grin:  

J.

----------


## artix1

No to ja się wpasuję w piwny OT weekendowy wątek. Piwko jasne pełne Tak, z soczkiem malinowyn Taak, no i tu jakieś zwichrowanie umysłowe piwko w plstikowym kubku (takim jak w ogródkach piwnych np. nad morzem). Noo lubię taką partyzantkę nie wiedzieć czemu  :big grin: 

ps. Zdjątka z Arabii obejrzane, fajnie, egzotycznie,super doświadczenie. Co by nie mówić, wszędzie dobrze ale w domu najlepiej. Jak tak można żyć bez piffa i dobrej kiełbachy?  :big grin:

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

Pewnie wpisów wielu o piwie nie będzie więc podtekst dopowiem :choć nie nakierowywałem was to sami poszliście drogą że ciemne lub jasne pełne , mocne czy słabe..... Odpowiedź na postawione pytanie Które piwo najlepiej wam smakuje brzmi........w moim przypadku DRUGIE  :cool:  pierwsze łykam a drugim się delektuję.
ps planujesz jakie ogrodzenie bo nie kojarzę z dziennika.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Szanowni Piwosze !

Polecam :  BROWAR. biz    =  Znajdujesz się na stronach serwisu internetowego Browar, zrzeszającego entuzjastów piwa z całej Polski i nie tylko!
Jeśli należysz do osób, dla których piwo to coś więcej niż tylko alkoholowy napój orzeźwiający, to gwarantujemy że zagościsz u nas na dłużej!

Zagościłem. Warto.

----------


## Jarek.P

@artix1 - piwa momentami brakowało, to fakt  :smile:  Choć jako ciekawostkę mogę dopisać, że pod koniec pobytu współpracowałem tam z jednym Filipińczykiem, który nie wiem, albo był alkoholikiem (i erotomanem) gawędziarzem, albo faktycznie były to dla niego najistotniejsze dziedziny życia, bo na oba tematy potrafił mówić długo i barwnie(choć nie było to typowe dla gawędziarza, czego to on, panie dzieju nie.... nie wypił, powiedzmy, raczej opowiadał, co gdzie można i gdzie tego czegoś szukać i takie tam życiowe informacje, zdradzające duuuże doświadczenie). Od niego się dowiedziałem, że dla chcącego nic trudnego, że w Arabii Saudyjskiej i alkohol da się kupić, tyle, że drogawo wychodzi. A jak się chce poszaleć, to podobno do Dubaju wystarczy na weekend wyskoczyć i tam już wszystko, skolko ugodno. I wino i.... i śpiew  :wink:  

Natomiast kiełbasy - ciekawostka, ale specjalnie chyba dla gości z Europy, w szwedzkim stole przy śniadaniach było przewidziane coś, co nazywało się "Turkey Bacon" i było po prostu chudymi plastrami indyczego mięsa, ale tak zrobionymi i doprawionymi, że wyglądały i smakowały dokładnie, jak brytyjski bekon na tłusto, którymi oni się tam do klasycznego angielskiego śniadania zażerają. Smaczne to nawet było.

Piwo z sokiem? NIeeeeeee......

@Iza&Krzysiek - ogrodzenie póki co mamy czterech rodzajów. Jeden bok to porządna siatka na słupkach z podmurówką. Drugi: badziewna siatka, w jednym miejscu rozcięta i powiązana, a na całej długości mająca powycinane dziury jako zabezpieczenie przed złodziejstwem. Oczywiście w przyszłości przewidziana do wymiany na nową, porządną siatkę. Bez podmurówki jednak, bowiem po drugiej stronie tejże siatki mamy dalszy ciąg lasu i nie chcemy robić bariery.
Trzeci bok współgraniczy z sąsiadem i tam póki co są nędzne resztki siatki badziewnej, miejscami popodpierane drągami, żeby choć mniej więcej pionowo stały, całość do wymiany prawdopodobnie w tym roku.

No i czwarty, frontowy bok: obecnie jest to dość koszmarne lane ogrodzenie z betonu, zamiast przęseł mające wypełnienia z siatki budowlanej. Docelowo mają być sztachety, a sam beton ma być oklejony kamieniem takim, jak na kominy poszedł. Ponieważ jednak wymaga to funduszy, a te nam się skończyły już dawno, nie wiem, kiedy to nastąpi...

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

oooo temat piwny... mniam.. tak tak... ja piwo uwielbiam.. nie wiem które do jakiego się zalicza, ale moje ulubione to warka strong i desperados.. inne jak ktoś poczęstuje to nie pogardzę, ale w mojej lodówce tylko takie gatunki można znaleźć..

Jarku muszę przyznać, że zdjęcia z ciepłych krajów są super.. nie byłam tam nigdy.. ale już widziałam te klimaty na zdjęciach moich rodziców.. pozazdrościć..

----------


## artix1

> @artix1 - piwa momentami brakowało, to fakt  Choć jako ciekawostkę mogę dopisać, że pod koniec pobytu współpracowałem tam z jednym Filipińczykiem, który nie wiem, albo był alkoholikiem (i erotomanem) gawędziarzem, albo faktycznie były to dla niego najistotniejsze dziedziny życia, bo na oba tematy potrafił mówić długo i barwnie(choć nie było to typowe dla gawędziarza, czego to on, panie dzieju nie.... nie wypił, powiedzmy, raczej opowiadał, co gdzie można i gdzie tego czegoś szukać i takie tam życiowe informacje, zdradzające duuuże doświadczenie).
> J.


 Ha ha, ja również miałem "szczęście" pracować z prawdziwym "kontraktowcem", który z niejednego pieca cheb jadł. Chłop pracował w wielu miejscach świata, także w Iraku. Opowiadał super historie o egzotycznych krajach, ich mieszkańcach i o życiu w barakach. Jeżeli chodzi o alkohol,  to tak jak w piosence "sprawa wymaga wypicia dwóch browców. Nie ma? Nie! Co to dla fachowców!"  :big grin: . Na pustyni z piasku piffo wygrzebywali? Kto ich tam wie  :big grin: . W Anglii miał chłop już lżej. Rano, w południe i wieczorem było słychać charakterystyczne "Pssykk", kolejna puszeczka browczyka była otwierana i na miejscu szybciutko konsumowana  :big grin: . Co do wyjazdów służbowych, człowiek na początku jest lekko oszołomiony otoczeniem, za chwilę wszystko staje się zwyczajne, później niektóre sprawy zaczynają trochę człowieka drażnić, a na sam koniec nie można się doczekać powrotu do swojego kochanego "grajdołka". Ja tak mam i już się pewnie w tej kwestii nie zmieni.  

ps.Zimne piffo z soczkiem jest mniaaammm  :big grin:  Sorki za OT's ale w niedzielę powinniśmy mieć odpuszczone za zaśmiecanie DB. Browczyk jest ważnym elementem procesu budowlanego  :smile: . Pozdrówka

----------


## Jarek.P

Spoooko, tutaj w tym dzienniku już i tak właściwie kompletnie nic się nie dzieje, więc niech chociaż o piwku od czasu do czasu coś się pojawi  :smile: 

Tenże "kontraktowiec", jeśli pochodził z Filipin, to nie wiem, co dla niego było potrzebne, żeby poczuł, że jest w egzotycznym miejscu (uprzedzając pytania - nie, w Polsce jeszcze nie był). Ale młody gość (na zdjęciach się przewija: grupowa fotka z restauracji i jedyny tamże człowiek nie wyglądający na europejczyka), więc wszystko przed nim. Nie wiem, tylko, czy na naszych dyskotekach sobie poradzi...

J.

----------


## bajcik

próbowałeś może piw samoróbek?

Z jednego koncentratu wychodzi 45 butelek  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

nigdy jeszcze tego nie piłem, ale słyszałem już wiele dobrego i chętnie bym spróbował.

Szczerze mówiąc, jeśli to piwo jest po prostu "nie gorsze niż" bądź "tak samo dobre, jak", to obawiam się, że po prostu moje lenistwo storpeduje pomysł. A nie żłopię tego piwska w aż takich ilościach, żeby ekonomiczna strona zagadnienia mnie rajcowała. 
Natomiast, jeśli prawdą są zapewnienia, o których czytałem, że "nie spojrzysz więcej na piwo ze sklepu, jak raz spróbujesz", to czemu nie...

Tak czy tak, podsumowując, jakaś degustacja, panie dzieju, by się przydała  :smile: 

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Nie wiem czy "nie spojrzysz więcej na piwo ze sklepu, jak raz spróbujesz", ale naprawdę zwykła najprostsza warka domowa ma to coś, czego nie mają piwa sklepowe.
Miałem tę okazje , że kilka razy próbowałem.

----------


## Jarek.P

A dużo zachodu potrzeba do jej zrobienia?


[edit] właśnie poczytałem i co prawda roboty trochę jest, ale zaczęło mnie to rajcować. Zwłaszcza ta wizja 50 butelek piwa spoczywających w spiżarni.... [i tu taki wielki, oblizujący się emoticon]

Taką stronę znalazłem: http://nomart.pl/art/piw/
Jeśli rajcowanie mi nie przejdzie i lenistwo nie okaże się górą, no gdyby mi przyszło spróbować, pochwalę się oczywiście tutaj, w końcu to też prawie jak o budowaniu będzie  :wink: 

J.

PS: w sumie.... jeśli to miałoby być piwo "Budowlane", to trzebaby zadbać i o jego "koszerność": jako fermentator kubełko po farbie albo gruncie, rzecz jasna odpowiednio domyte. Butelki.... powiedzmy, że nazbieram  :wink:  Z kapslami gorzej, nie wiem, czy tu recycling jest możliwy, w najgorszym razie się kupi. Tylko woda... kurczę, co prawda dysponuję prywatnym odwiertem i teoretycznie rzecz biorąc możliwa byłaby woda "źródlana", ale marecka źródlanka kolor piwa zyskuje bez fermentacji i bez dodatków, wystarczy ją odstawić w szklance na bok.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Prubuj ! Zabawa przednia, oczywiście w czasie degustowania piwa.
Autor tej instrukcji zapomniał napisać, że w trakcie fermentacji należy przestrzegać reżimu temperaturowego. Ważne !

----------


## Jarek.P

Zabawa - owszem, brzmi interesująco, ale jedno, czego się obawiam, to robienie tego w ciemno. Czasem sobie w ciemno kupuję nieznane marki piwa i jak tu źle trafię, to zawsze mogę po prostu zacisnąć... no cośtam zacisnąć i tą jedną butelkę piwa jakoś wypić, co najwyżej krzywiąc się po każdym łyku i tłumacząc dziwiącym się dzieciom: "no widzicie, drogie dzieci, takie niedobre, a tatuś musi".
A tu?... Czy 46 butelek niedobrego piwa też mam pić w charakterze pokuty, krzywiąc się przy każdej niemiłosiernie? Toż najdalej w połowie picia to skrzywienie zostanie mi na stałe już!
Przydałoby się choć gdzieś poczytać wypowiedzi smakoszy n/t konkretnych rodzajów tych koncentratów, ale nie chodzi mi o pierdy typu "wyrazisty bukiet z ostra nutą goryczki", tylko konkretnie: "ten [...] smakuje jak przeniczne, tamten jak niepasteryzowane jasne pełne, siamten to takie typowe angielskie siuśki" - da się tak? Czy te piwa są totalnie inne?

Odnośnie samej produkcji - nad kwestią temperatury sam się zastanawiałem czytając ten instruktarz, Przede wszystkim, czy to MA BYĆ te 25 stopni, czy bardziej chodzi o stabilność? Bo jeśli o stabilność, to nie ma sprawy, mam w domu stabilne 22-23 stopnie, postawię wiadro gdzieś w kącie i niech stoi. Ale jeśli to ma być 25 stopni? Oczywiście, mogę podnieść temperaturę w chałupie do 25 i będzie to miało ten niewątpliwy plus, że małżonka moja zobaczy może w całej idei choć jeden powód, żeby jej przyklasnąć  :wink:  ale, niestety, wtedy jest więcej, jak pewne, że cała produkcja będzie wybitnie jednorazowa: zrobię to piwo, a potem, jak przyjdzie rachunek za gaz, to akurat będę się miał czym urżnąć z rozpaczy. Ewentualnie, po opłacaniu tegoż rachunku, sprzedane puste butelki pozwolą być może o suchym chlebie z margaryną dożyć do końca miesiąca...

A poważniej - grzałka akwariowa i termostat? Czy po prostu w "ciepłym miejscu" (np. bliżej grzejnika albo na podłogówce) postawić? 

J. (aż dziw, że Netbeta jeszcze tu nie ma  :Wink2: )

----------


## krzysztof5426

" aż dziw, że Netbeta jeszcze tu nie ma "
Fakt !
" Bo jeśli o stabilność, to nie ma sprawy, mam w domu stabilne 22-23 stopnie, postawię wiadro gdzieś w kącie i niech stoi. "  Tak , stabilność.
" Toż najdalej w połowie picia to skrzywienie zostanie mi na stałe już! " No,ale będziesz absolutnie jedyny  w swoim rodzaju. I jaki specyficzny zaszczyt  " Panie ja mam to od piwa."
Ja piwko warzyłem 2 razy , latem na działce. Pierwsze wyszło boskie, drugie do kompostownika.

----------


## Jarek.P

A z tym drugim? Co nie tak wyszło? Zły gatunek? Czy coś nie tak z samym procesem?

J.

----------


## bajcik

> Czy 46 butelek niedobrego piwa też mam pić w charakterze pokuty, krzywiąc się przy każdej niemiłosiernie?


No sam powiedz, czy pokuta wygląda tak?





> Odnośnie samej produkcji - nad kwestią temperatury sam się zastanawiałem czytając ten instruktarz, Przede wszystkim, czy to MA BYĆ te 25 stopni, czy bardziej chodzi o stabilność? Bo jeśli o stabilność, to nie ma sprawy, mam w domu stabilne 22-23 stopnie, postawię wiadro gdzieś w kącie i niech stoi. Ale jeśli to ma być 25 stopni?


Chyba tak ścisłych wymagań te drożdże nie mają, jak będzie za zimno (chyba 19st) to usłyszysz że bąbelkowanie spowolniło.




> A poważniej - grzałka akwariowa i termostat? Czy po prostu w "ciepłym miejscu" (np. bliżej grzejnika albo na podłogówce) postawić?


Chyba nie koniecznie, ale niech się może doświadczeni wypowiedzą.




> Ja piwko warzyłem 2 razy , latem na działce. Pierwsze wyszło boskie, drugie do kompostownika.


U nas (u mnie i brata) odpukać na razie nic, chociaż zrobione dopiero 7 puszek. Raz się zdarzyło że po fermentacji nie było rozlane od razu tylko na drugi dzień, to troszke drożdże było czuć, ale i tak wypiłem  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No nic, to ja chyba zacznę zbierać butelki...

J.

----------


## netbet

o cholera!!! 

bym przegapił... pisz... pisz ... jak to robić!!! :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Kurczę pasjonująca dyskusja tu się prowadzi . Mniam  :wink: 
Ja swego czasu spróbowałem takiego piwa warzonego domowym sposobem i nie powiem dobre było.  :stir the pot: 
Degustacja skończyła się na ostatniej butelce z jednego sortu produkcyjnego.  :sleep: 
Jesli chodzi o gatunki piwa to ja preferuję ciemne (uwielbiam ciemne irlandzkie) no i strongi. Chociaż jasne pełne też lubię szczegolnie polskie i czeskie. Nie pijam sików (Heineken, Carlsberg) Niemieckie są dobre tylko z małych browarów sprzedających na lokalny regionalny rynek.

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj to z małych niemieckich browarów, miałem okazję poznać tylko jeden, ale za to dogłębnie  :smile: 
W miasteczku Greifswald mianowicie jest knajpa z własnym browarem, coś w rodzaju wrocławskiego Spiża (w stolycy tez jest taka, ale nigdy nie byłem). Z tym, że o ile Spiżem szczerze mówiąc nie byłem jakoś szczególnie zachwycony, tak tamte niemieckie - mniód, malina. Co prawda nie wszystkie degustowane piwa pamiętam zbyt dobrze, pod koniec zaczęły mi się trochę mylić, ale za to pamiętam coś innego: było nas tam trzech, niemal jak w starym kawale: Polak, Fin (zamiast Ruska) i Niemiec. Wszyscy z angielskim w stopniu komunikatywnym, ale jednocześnie nie aż tak biegłym, żeby sobie pozwolić na w pełni swobodne rozmówki. Niemniej, po kolejnym wypróbowanym rodzaju piwa, poziom zdolności do języków obcych wzrósł nam już tak znacznie, że doszliśmy nawet do wspominania starych dobrych filmów oglądanych w dzieciństwie: Niemiec z enerdówka był i jak najbardziej pamiętał z dzieciństwa taki film o czterech żołnierzach z czołgu, którzy z psem jeździli, drugi film o polskim oficerze, który w niemieckim  mundurze jako szpieg wojnę wygrał. Fin tych filmów rzecz jasna nie znał, więc oczywiste jest chyba, że należało mu je dokładnie opowiedzieć, wraz z niezbędnymi szczegółami, zwracając uwagę na propagandowe smaczki. Językowo nie stanowiło to aaabsolutnie żżżżadnego problemu, hip!...
A i coś jeszcze pamiętam, jakżeśmy potem mozolnie pieszo do hotelu wracali, ale to już jak przez mgłę...  :cool: 

J. (właśnie w trakcie przeglądania ofert sklepów piwowarskich)

----------


## krzysztof5426

> A z tym drugim? Co nie tak wyszło? Zły gatunek? Czy coś nie tak z samym procesem?
> 
> J.


Chyba przetrzymane, nie pojawiłem się na działce w planowanym terminie i po dwóch, trzech  dniach było niesmaczne, czymś brzydkim zalatywało.

----------


## Aasia_

Piłam domowe, i zdecydowanie - jeżeli się kiedyś wybudujemy - to miejsce na piwowarzenie jest  w planach  :cool: 
Kolega który nas raczył miał dwa rodzaje butelek - "krachelki" - takie sobie zażyczył kiedyś jako prezenty od rodziny (Grolsch ma takie niezłe), oraz zwykłe butelki które sam kapslował. Kapslownica nie majątek ... a i kapselki niedrogie. 
Jedynym skutkiem ubocznym piwowarstwa było jakieś + 10 kilo którego się po roku dorobił  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Jedynym skutkiem ubocznym piwowarstwa było jakieś + 10 kilo którego się po roku dorobił


Ale można zrezygnować z deseru po obiadku, słodzenia kawusi i herbatki.
Zresztą, kto słodzi kawę i herbatę ! Be!

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jedynym skutkiem ubocznym piwowarstwa było jakieś + 10 kilo którego się po roku dorobił


.... Ty weź mnie nie zniechęcaj, co??? Od kolejnych +10kg to ja bym się już chyba zrobił na kształt tego teoretycznego konia w kształcie kuli, co to posuwa się ruchem jednostajnie zmiennym.

Jako dziecko byłem najchudszy w szkole, "całe życie" byłem chudzinka bez absolutnie żadnych problemów z wagą i tuszą (znaczy... rodzice mnie na niedowagę leczyli), a jakoś tak od czasu tej cholernej budowy mi się porobiło, że waga, co na nią wejdę, to więcej pokazuje, obecnie jest jakieś +12 w stosunku do stanu sprzed budowy. Nawet do lekarza z tym poszedłem, traktując to jako oznakę czegoś złego, ale głupi babsztyl ani rąk nie załamał, ani nawet się nie przejął, tylko szyderczo zaczęła mówić o jakimś rachunku sumienia, że mam zrobić, ile się ruszam a ile żrę w czasie dnia i że mam problemy bardzo typowe dla panów w kwiecie wieku. Konował jeden...

J.

PS: a te +12 to mięśnie, rzecz jasna, same mięśnie!

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, piwo piwem, się będzie robić, to o piwie się będzie pisać. Póki co muszę dopiero zadbać o stosowny zapas PUSTYCH butelek  :wink: 

O jakichś konkretniejszych, budowlanych rzeczach (podkreślenie dodałem pro forma, przecież wiadomo i oczywistym jest, że piwo jest ze wszech miar budowlanym tematem!) właściwie ciężko mi pisać, wszystko, co obecnie robię, to jakieś dokrętki i poprawki z dawien dawna odkładane na "a to się potem zrobi".

Niemniej jednak, w ostatnią sobotę, kiedy już zdołaliśmy się przekopać przez poranną procedurę okołośniadaniową (zjedzenie śniadania tylko pozornie jest rzeczą prostą. Przypominam: mamy dwójkę dzieci. W tym jednego dwuipółlatka... ) i kiedy zaliczyliśmy południowy rodzinny spacerek dla odprężenia... a niech tam, jako ciekawostkę podam skrócony program owego odprężającego spacerku: 
 holowanie na sankach dwójki dzieci, przebieżka z sankami pod pachą i znów holowanie sanek z dwójką dzieci, wszystko rzecz jasna w radosnym nastroju. Zakupy w pobliskim sklepie, za które należy zapłacić, przy okazji wybijając Wyjątkowi z głowy kupno kolejnej durnej gazetki z kolejną durną, rozpadającą się w oczach zabawką, a w międzyczasie dogonić Łajzę i wyrwać mu z ręki inną gazetkę. Punkty 1 w odwrotnej kolejności wciąganie dzieci na sankach na szczyt góry, spuszczanie dzieci na sankach z góry, z tym, że górka leśna, więc, żeby sobie żadne łba o drzewo nie rozbiło, należało lecieć przy sankach biegiem i nimi kierować. żona zapragnęła również pojeździć na sankach, więc trzeba było poholować i żonę. Następny punkt programu: wytłumaczyć Wyjątkowi, że zabawa polegająca na tym, że "Ty stoisz tutaj, a jak ja cię zobaczę, to będziesz uciekał tam, a potem do mnie przybiegniesz i razem pobiegniemy tam spowrotem" jest zdecydowanie złą zabawą. Trochę trudno było, bo język sobie co chwilę przydeptywałem i nie mogłem składnie mówić.i na koniec jeszcze tylko zaholować dzieci na sankach do domu. UUUuuuffffff....

O i teraz wreszcie, wypoczęty i odświeżony po spacerku na świeżym powietrzu mogłem się zabrać za jakąś konstruktywną robotę. Relacji ani zdjęć z uzupełniania brakujących silikonów, czy podklejania brakującej opaski z mozaiki u podstawy wanny nawet nie ma sensu zamieszczać, ale jedną rzecz pokażę: przygotowania do montażu brakujących LEDów we wnęce przy wannie. W takiej oto, arcywygodnej pozycji:



I po wychechłaniu dziur, kiedy już mnie szlag trafił z nadmiaru wrażeń:



Na zdjęciu widać wciąż niezafugowaną krawędź łuku, zrobi się. Potem. 

I tyle. Na dniach może jeszcze pokażę zmodyfikowaną instalację antenową. Temat w końcu na czasie  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jarek, ja przed budowa wazylem prawie 94kg w porywach (takie constans to bylo 92) co przy 191cm bylo zupelnie ok, choc generalnie w spodnie slubnego garnituru nie bylo opcji sie zmiescic... (troche mi je pozniej krawiec "wypuscil", na chwile wystarczylo, ale potem znow slabo...)

Po roku budowy waze 82-83 kg. Spodnie slubnego garnituru wymagaja paska, spodnie garnituru ktory dalem sobie uszyc podczas "tlustych lat" zjezdzaja mi z tylka.... za to kamizelke trudno mi zapiac na klatce a marynerke bez problemu moge w ramionach rozedrzec na sobie  :smile: 

Podsumowujac: PIWO  ZDECYDOWANIE  POMAGA  WYRZEZBIC  SYLETKE  I  WSPOMAGA  ODCHUDZANIE  :big grin:

----------


## xaxa12

osbiście zimą wolę zdecydowanie nalewki np moja pigwówka, piwo latem jak najbardziej , pozdarwiam

----------


## Jarek.P

@Tomasz... wiesz, w tym sęk, że ja się spodziewałem podobnego efektu, a u mnie poszło w drugą stronę. Jak pisałem, jak nic, te mięśnie, co to mi ich przez budowę przybyło, mi masy tyle dodały. Szkoda tylko, że owe mięśnie się jakoś bardziej proporcjonalnie nie rozłożyły po sylwetce... A jeśli już muszą w tym jednym, to choć tak, jak to na obrazkach czasem widać, w taki kaloryferek fajny  :bash: 

@xaxa12 Nalewki - próbowałem kilka lat temu, nawet jeszcze coś mam w zapasach. Z popisowych wynalazków miałem najpierw kawową na miodzie, a potem smorodinę, która tak mi zasmakowała, że specjalnie na narodziny Wyjątka zrobiłem tejże nalewki pięciolitrowy baniaczek  :cool: 
Potem jednak zachciało mi się nalewki anyżowej i trochę przegiąłem z proporcjami (wyszło mi coś o smaku Kropli Inoziemcowa, aromat ziół WALIŁ!!! w łeb po już po otwarciu butelki), następna była tymiankowa, która również wyszła zbyt aromatyczna i zniechęciłem się...
Poza tym nalewki to jednak mocne alkohole, ciężko się to pije rekreacyjnie, a piwo to jednak piwo  :smile: 

J. (i jak tu dziennik budowy pisać? Co zacznę, to i tak na alkohole zjeżdża  :smile:  )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jarek jesli cos ci sie jeszcze z tych prob ostalo to ja sie prosze Ciebie dam namowic na degustacje a nawet Cie jeszcze pochwale tak dla zachety  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No nieeee, z tych pięciu litrów to już śladu nie ma, kawowa wyszła zaraz po zrobieniu. Stoją jedynie te ziołowe, ale tego naprawdę się nie da pić, uwierz, próbowaliśmy swego czasu z kolegami bardzo mocno i mimo całej desperacji nie szło. Ewentualnie, może w stanie totalnego zakatarzenia by się dało...

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No wiesz... w sumie mam nos zapchany tak ze namowiles mnie  :big grin:

----------


## aadamuss24

Piwo ukraińskie polecam  :smile:  można więcej i bez kaca  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarek !
To Ty masz domową zaprawkę do wódki. Tyż dobre.
Oto instrukcja :
1. Zwołujesz 2 -3 kolegów budowlańców. Każdy przynosi ze sobą odpowiednią ilość czystej wódki. Najlepiej żytniówki.
2.Po otwarciu buteleczki wypijacie po kieliszeczku, aby sprawdzić, że to prawdziwa żytniówka.
3. Uzupełniasz tę buteleczkę swoją tymianóweczką.
4. Degustujecie.
5. Rozpoczynacie konstruktywną dyskusje na tematy budowlane.
6. Degustujecie dalej, aby złapać smaka.
7.Degustujecie dalej, aby złapać smaka i zastanawiacie się, czy aby więcej Twojego wynalazku nie dodać.
7 - 20. Konstruktywną dyskusje na tematy chwilami budowlane.
21. Na drugi dzień rano wykonujecie telefon do pracodawcy o dzień wolny.

----------


## netbet

> .... Stoją jedynie te ziołowe, ale tego naprawdę się nie da pić, uwierz, próbowaliśmy swego czasu z kolegami bardzo mocno i mimo całej desperacji nie szło....
> J.


to nie była desperacja - to było niedopicie 
trza było jeszcze z lytra zrobić wcześniej - toby poszły "ziołowe smakołyki" :cool:  i jeszcze by zrobiły furorę. :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiecie, próbowałem. Choć nie wiem, może i Netbet ma rację, zabrakło siły woli, ale ta anyżowa najpierw została rozrobiona 1:1 wódką i nadal się nie kwalifikowała do picia, potem jej połowa jeszcze została rozrobiona pół na pół z wódką i to już poszło, ale reszcie nie daliśmy rady.

J.

----------


## compi

> .......


No wiesz....rąk nie umyć do roboty przy ledach? 
Mam 1,5litra ducha puszczy w garażu. Już pół roku się zastanawiam czy to wypić, natrzeć się, czy do letniego płynu do spryskiwaczy nie dodać. Nie ściągaj fartucha i dawaj przepis na te swoją nalewkę. A ziołowe potraktuj jak absynt, z cukrem i na ogniu : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

W gipsie dziury chechłałem, to jak miałem to robić, w jedwabnych rękawiczkach?  :tongue: 

Te ledy mają zresztą front zaklejony folią, do zerwania po montażu.


Duch Puszczy.... Jezus Maria... Panowie, litości, ten dziennik czyta również moja rodzina, bliższa i dalsza. Przyjdzie potem jakiś ogólnorodzinny "proszony" obiad w szerokim gronie i jedni wujkowie będą na mnie dyskretnie mrugać, pokazując wzrokiem wyjście "na ogród" i gestami sugerując zabranie szklanki ze sobą, inni będą zaś rzucać Potępieńcze Spojrzenia... po co mnie to, ja się pytam? 

Absynt.... kurcze, tego jeszcze nie próbowałem. Jednego tylko się boję, te nalewki miały po jakieś 65-70 procent. Traktowanie ich ogniem trochę ryzykowne jest, zwłaszcza, że było nie było, w Lesie mieszkam.

J.

PS: ach, pytałeś o przepis... kurcze, to była radosna twórczość w oparciu o wyszukiwane ad hoc przepisy w internecie, które kompilowałem ze sobą (oczywiście przepisy w ramach jednego tematu, nie łączyłem przepisu na pieprzówkę z recepturą drinka z Malibu), więc trudno byłoby mi to odtworzyć.

----------


## compi

Może spróbuj .... http://www.2drink.pl/jak-pic-absynt-wideo/

----------


## Jarek.P

Okej, dziś w Mazowieckiem wyłączają TV analogową, więc dla upamiętnienia i zgodnie z wczorajszą obietnicą, instalacja antenowa.

Teoria była prosta: dom ma być gotowy na wszelakie pomysły w temacie telewizji. Zatem z każdego miejsca, gdzie może się pojawić odbiornik TV (z każdego sensownego miejsca) wychodzą po dwa koncentryki, wyjątkiem jest ściana AV w salonie, skąd koncentryki idą cztery, tak na wsiakij słuczaj. Wszystko to się spotyka w węźle na strychu. Pierwotnie myślałem o wprowadzeniu tego do racka, ale to nie miało sensu o tyle, że osprzęt TV potrafi zajmować sporo miejsca w pionie, a na taki montowalny w racku mnie nie stać. Więc węzeł TV wyleciał na strych. 
W założeniach maksymalnych wszystkie te przewody miały tamże trafić do multiswitcha. I być może kiedyśtam ten multiswitch się pojawi, jak faktycznie będzie w domu kilka telewizorów i antena satelitarna. Póki co jednak... 
Póki co mamy jeden TV, a telewizyjni specjalnie nie jesteśmy, podstawowe kanały nam całkowicie wystarczają, więc satelita też zbędny, wystarczy naziemna.
Zatem wielkie plany zostały ździebko zredukowane:

Oto antena pierwotna:



W tle za anteną widać poszycie dachu, wraz z wolną twórczością poddaszowców z tematu "co jeszcze da się okleić taśmą dwustronną", jest to temat na osobny wątek, pomińmy. Sama antena zaś to staruszek mający kilkanaście lat, kupiony jeszcze przeze mnie do kawalerskiego wynajmowanego pokoju, potem wędrował ze mną po kolejnych mieszkaniach, aż wreszcie po paru latach spędzonych w pudle na przydasie, doczekał się drugiej młodości tutaj.
Antena zamontowana pod dachem z dachówki ceramicznej, mimo to odbiór zapewniała perfekcyjny (poziom sygnału wg wskazań TV: 95-98%).

Zamiast multiswitcha - coś takiego: 



(z boku: bardzo ważna rozpiska połączeń na łączówkach. W różnych miejscach domu takich karteczek u mnie mnogo  :wink:  )

I to wszystko działało idealnie przez ponad rok. I działałoby dalej, gdyby nie to, że po przejściu na DVB-T okazało się, że odbiór jest niby perfekcyjny, ale od czasu do czasu obraz się pixeluje a i fonia potrafi zanikać. Coś ewidentnie w instalacji gdzieś "trzeszczało". Cóż, przy kilkunastoletniej aktywnej antenie, która ileś lat wisiała i na zewnątrz, miało prawo gdzieś coś skorodować. Rzecz pewnie była do naprawienia, ale nowa antena, jeśli tylko się wie, gdzie kupować, kosztuje grosze, a skoro była okazja, do poprawienia instalacji, skorzystałem.

Panie i Panowie, oto nowa, lepsza antena, 19-elementowa Yagi-Uda, bez żadnego wzmacniacza, w pełni pasywna, a jednak zapewnia odbiór jedynie z minimalnie mniejszym poziomem sygnału od tamtej aktywnej (75-95% w zależności od MUXa), ale za to ze 100% jakością i bez żadnych jak dotąd strat (nasz TV ma coś w rodzaju logu zapisującego każde takie zdarzenie z datą i godziną, bardzo fajna sprawa):



(uprzedzając pytania od co czujniejszych czytelników - deska leżąca na jętkach nie jest mokra, ona tylko tak wygląda, służyła bowiem do wycierania pędzla mytego z lakieru)

Z boku zdjęcia widać nasze okno na świat, taka jego (świata) mać! Jest to ni mniej, ni więcej ostatnia moja próba wyciśnięcia z naszego Blueconnecta zapewniającego całemu domowi dostęp do sieci choć odrobinę większej stabilności. Z bardzo niewielkim skutkiem, niestety...

Okno na świat w zbliżeniu:


Przewód od tej antenki luźno sobie dynda, bo całe rozwiązanie ma charakter tymczasowy, liczę na to, że uda się w tym roku zmienić dostawcę usług sieciowych na jakiegoś bardziej solidnego, niż Blueconnect.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Kurczę nie pomyślałbym nigdy że można zamontować antenę pod dachem i odbierać TV. 
No tak poprostu zapomniałem o dawnych czasach gdy były używane anteny pokojowe  :smile: 
Dzięki Jarek za przypomnienie. Na początek po przeprowadzce też planowałem taką antenkę i teraz już wiem gdzie ją dam.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dachówka, zwłaszcza jak jest mokra, czy przykryta grubo śniegiem, na pewno sygnał trochę tłumi. Po swoim przykładzie jednak widzę, że jest to naprawdę trochę. Z dachem krytym blachą to już nie przejdzie jednak  :smile:  Doszukałem się w twoim dzienniku, że masz też ceramikę, więc nie ma problemu, niemniej dla ewentualnych naśladowców zaznaczam.
(nawiasem mówiąc, zdjęcia pokazujące gołą ścianę z MAXa z wysprajowanym napisem "NIE TYNK" wyglądają jak żywcem wzięte z mojego dziennika  :smile:  )

J.

----------


## rewo66

> Dachówka, zwłaszcza jak jest mokra, czy przykryta grubo śniegiem, na pewno sygnał trochę tłumi. Po swoim przykładzie jednak widzę, że jest to naprawdę trochę. Z dachem krytym blachą to już nie przejdzie jednak  Doszukałem się w twoim dzienniku, że masz też ceramikę, więc nie ma problemu, niemniej dla ewentualnych naśladowców zaznaczam.
> (nawiasem mówiąc, zdjęcia pokazujące gołą ścianę z MAXa z wysprajowanym napisem "NIE TYNK" wyglądają jak żywcem wzięte z mojego dziennika  )
> 
> J.


No nie zaprzeczam iz inspirka do tego grafitti wyszła po przeczytaniu twojego DB  :smile:  i obejrzeniu zdjęć.  :cool:

----------


## compi

Jarku, Twoja antena i poddasze jakby żywcem z mojego przeniesiona, tylko uchwyt mam profesjonalny, tzn z szarej rury kanalizacyjnej 50-tki. Czapa śniegu na dachu nie robi problemu, bardziej wiatr. Nie wiem od czego to zależy, ale maszt nadawczy na Podlasiu w Krynicach to jeden z wyższych w kraju i może go kolebie, hehe

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili:

Łajza, korzystając z chwili nieuwagi dorwał się do pieczątki i zakwestionował swoją oryginalność:



J.

----------


## Gosiek33

i pełnia szczęścia na twarzy  :big lol:

----------


## cronin

I jak ? zeszło?  :rotfl:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Coś o tym wiem, ostatnio szorowałam Młodego, głupia ciocia wpadła na pomysł kupienia pieczątki do zabawy, a głupszy wujek podsunął pomysł "zrób sobie na czole".

PS. Ale Wyjątek na dłuuugie rzęsy, też chcę takie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak wiadomo, dzieci dzielą się na te czyste i na te szczęśliwe  :smile: 

Nic z tym nie robiliśmy w końcu, te pieczątki "frontalne zeszły częściowo same, takie zaś położone w miejscach mniej widocznych (bo zdjęcie bynajmniej nie prezentuje pełni twórczości) są cały czas. Żadnych wizyt u lekarza, czy imienin u Cioci nie mamy w planach w najbliższych dniach, więc nie ma co dzieciaka katować denaturatem, samo zejdzie  :wink: 

J.

PS: to nie Wyjątek, to Łajza  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Dzieci dzielą się na te CZYSTE i na te szczęśliwe  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oczywiście, pomyłka z rozpędu, już poprawiłem  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Pomyłka oczywista dla tych, którzy mają dzieci, ale niedzieciatych mogłaby wprowadzić w błąd i zaważyć na ich życiowych wyborach  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

sorry Łajza, jakiś taki podobny do Wyjątka, jak kopia  :wink:

----------


## compi

Nie wiem, może się mylę, ale warto chyba wykonać forumową zrzutę i zusammen do kupy wynagrodzić Jarkowi wysiłek w prowadzeniu tego fajnego dziennika. Nagroda wpadła mi przypadkiem dzisiaj w oko. Jarku, ma być śmiesznie, ale jeśli coś nie zagra to wytnę całość : ).


http://tablica.pl/oferta/drewniana-r...fc7ab2;r:18;s:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Czyżby Jerzy Kryszak? :jaw drop:

----------


## compi

Ja zanim to wrzuciłem to przyjrzałem się naszemu bohaterowi i gdyby nie okular i ostatnio arafatka to kto wie.....

----------


## krzysztof5426

Hu. Nawet podobny. Broda jest, wąs jest...  tyko u Jarka nie stwierdza się zeza.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jezusie Maryjo, Józefie Święty......



Panowie, za co???? 
Znaczy, ja absolutnie nie czuję się urażony ani nic w tym stylu, ale nie poczuwam się i w ogóle w szoku jestem. 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czy do tematow wodkowych wracamy? bo mam ciekawostke u siebie w barku... a w sumie tu wydaje sie odpowiednie ku temu miejsce  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Po prostu powiedz jak na to zareagowałeś. Jak na rozpałkę do kozy czy coś innego, hheehe.

----------


## Jarek.P

Znaczy... potargany jest gość całkiem jak ja, ale poza tym podobieństwa za wiele nie ma. Chyba...  :smile: 
Compi, rozpałka - absolutnie nie, ja się po prostu nie poczuwam, zwłaszcza że co to ostatnio za pisanie z mojej strony.

@Tomasz - a pochwal się, czemu nie  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

import z chin sprzed bodajrze 5 lat  :smile: 

raz (RAZ, jeden raz) zdarzylo sie ze z sasiadem  (jeszcze zanim zaczelismy sie budowac mieszkalismy z bloku) w przyplywie natchnienia, ulanskiej fantazji i braku zdrowego rozsadku ktory to przycmila znana powszechnie zoladkowa gorzka, napilismy sie na klatce po szklance tegoz wynalazku...
odbijalo mi sie tydzien, a do dzis zostal mi uraz i odruch wymiotny jak chocby to powacham... stad stoi sobie bidula nie dotykana  :smile: 




EDIT: zdjecia slabe bo z komorki
EDIT 2:  vol 50%  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ryżową piłem kiedyś japońską. I masz rację, żeby toto pić trzeba mieć skośne oczy i od iluś pokoleń żreć ryż, a nie kartofle  :eek: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Chińczyki maja na sumieniu parę wynalazków epokowych na tej planecie ale wódki to lepiej niech się nie tykają. Miałem okazje też sprobować tego świństwa. Ostrzegam   lepiej tego nie spożywać. Płyn hamulcowy lepiej smakuje.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Życzenia Radosnych Świąt Wielkanocnych
wypełnionych nadzieją budzącej się do życia
wiosny i wiarą w sens życia.
Pogody w sercu i radości płynącej z faktu
Zmartwychwstania Pańskiego
oraz smacznego Święconego w gronie
najbliższych osób szczerze życzą Kamila i Marcin z rodziną*

----------


## Gosiek33

ten śnieg za oknem to fatamorgana  :cool:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Siemano  :bye: 
Zdrowych i wesołych nawzajem  :smile:

----------


## artix1

Serdecznie podziękował za życzenia  :big grin:  . Również Zdrowych, Wesołych i bezśnieżnych Świąt Wielkanocnych.  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Dzięki za życzenia  :tongue: 

Jaj przepięknie malowanych,
Świąt wesołych, roześmianych 
w wiosenne kolory ubranych
W poniedziałek kubek wody 
dla poprawy urody
Szczęścia, zdrowia oraz zgody.

Zakończenia wszelkich budowlanych ubytków i popasania z piwkiem w salonowym przybytku. 

Życzy Wojtek z rodzinka  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

*Wielkanoc 2013
taka jej... wiosenna mać!*



























I na deser: *wielkanocny zajączek:*




J. 

PS: i nie, niestety to nie jest Prima Aprilis...
PS2: dziękuję za wszystkie życzenia. A pod adresem wiosny łączę... różne wyrazy.

----------


## hesperius

Pieknie  :smile:  Usytuowanie dzialki i wpisanie w nia bryly domu - bardzo mi sie podoba  :smile:  A las wyglada niesamowicie o kazdej porze roku...

No i te murki, i cegly - genialne  :smile:  Ja tez chcialam sobie takie zrobic - z cegly rozbiorkowej, ale brat ostudzil moje zapedy... Ze moze byc grzyb i nijak go wywabic... Ale, kto wie, pewnie jeszcze zapukam do Ciebie po instrukcje, bo efekt oszalamiajacy  :smile: 

Gratuluje  :smile: 

Chlopaki cudne!

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękujemy  :big grin: 

A ta cegła, ona tylko wygląda jak rozbiórkowa (już któraś osoba się na to nabiera  :smile:  ), to jest cegła "ręcznie formowana".

J.

----------


## hesperius

Swietna  :smile: 

Z tego, co wygooglowalam wynika, ze moze miec rozne kolory - ale ten "tradycyjny" czy tez zblizony do tradycyjnego, jakos najbardziej do mnie przemawia. Ciekawie wyglada tez sciana z pomalowanej cegly, choc wg niektorych to barbarzynstwo  :wink: 

Jakby co - bede podpytywac.

Jak wszystko sie ulozy, to z dzikich zwierzat bedziemy miec w poblizu... bobry  :wink:  U Was widze, niezly zwierzyniec!

----------


## Jarek.P

Mieszkanie w lesie ma swoje uroki. Niestety...  :smile: 

Skończyła mi się ważność badań technicznych w samochodzie. Rzecz jasna zorientowałem się jakieś dwa tygodnie po czasie, więc coś trzeba z tym było zrobić na gwałt. Zorganizowałem sobie swobodny dzień na dziś właśnie w tym celu i cudem w zasadzie, zanim wyruszyłem w drogę do diagnosty (jakby kto pytał - oczywiście na lawecie, broń boże nie wyjeżdżałem na drogę publiczną samochodem z nieważnymi badaniami! Taka jest moja oficjalna wersja i jej się będę trzymał do ostatniej kropli... czegośtam!), postanowiłem wcześniej zajrzeć pod maskę celem sprawdzenia pewnej rzeczy, mniejsza o nią.
Wchodzę do samochodu, łapię za wajchę do otwierania maski, ciągnę.... ciągnę... i im bardziej ciągnę, tym bardziej widzę, że maska ani drgnie, taka jej mać!

Cóż było robić, telefon, "memory, fajf" i po upewnieniu się, że zaprzyjaźniony mechanik jest dostępny, podjechałem wpierw do niego. Wydana ad-hoc opinia, że to na pewno pęknięta linka, się nie potwierdziła, maska została otworzona "jednym szarpnięciem" przez pracownika, postury i gabarytów sugerujących, że właściciel może go używać do przekonywania opornych klientów, co do wysokości kosztów naprawy  :smile:  
Kiedy zaś maskę podnieśliśmy do góry, co naszym oczom się ukazało? Ano:



Jak nic kuna moja ulubiona wróciła. I wobec niemożności dostania się do domu, ulokowała się w samochodzie, tam gdzie ciepło, na wszelki wypadek barykadując wejście od góry  :Lol: 
Komentarz mechanika: mogłem sprawdzić przed świętami, może jakąś szynkę bym znalazł  :smile: 

J.
PS: nie, nic nie przegryzła. Chyba.
PS2: dziennik odłogiem zarzucony, bo i nie ma o czym pisać. Aktualnie zajmuję się prostowaniem dziesiątków niedoróbek zostawionych niegdyś na "a to się potem skończy", nazbierało się ich tyle, że nosa mi spoza nich nie było widać. Opisywać ani chwalić się robotą nie mam jak, bez sensu pokazywać dobitą do framugi listwę osłonową, czy doszpachlowaną dziurę pod parapetem. Jedną rzecz jednak chciałem pokazać jako ciekawostkę. Robiąc zimą przy pomocy pirometru termowizję dla ubogich wykryłem, że jednym z mocniej wychładzających się miejsc jest górne okno wykuszowe (oba w zasadzie, ale górne najbardziej). W tymże wykuszu malowałem ostatnio glify (przy zasadniczym malowaniu po prostu o nich zapomniałem). I przyczyna wychładzania odnalazła się sama, przy okazji dając satysfakcję mojej żonie, która "od zawsze" twierdziła, że coś jej tam wieje, tyle, że ponieważ małżonce zawsze coś gdzieś wieje, do tej pory starałem się to ignorować. Nie miałem racji :



Nieszczelne okazało się pionowe łączenie elementów okna, doszczelnię silikonem po prostu.

----------


## amciek80

> Nieszczelne okazało się pionowe łączenie elementów okna, doszczelnię silikonem po prostu.


jarku p. ale po co chcesz doszczelniac?
z tego co wyczytalem masz wentylacje grawitacyjna wiec masz teraz ladny nawiewnik. co prawda bez regulacji przeplywu ale jest.
chyba wiesz, ze okna nie moga byc szczelne, przez okna musi wiac przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

----------


## rewo66

Nie słuchaj doszczelnij . Żona się ucieszy.  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, wiem, że okna nie mogą być za szczelne, ale to okno zdecydowanie przesadzało  :wink: 

J.

----------


## amciek80

> Nie słuchaj doszczelnij


doszczelnij wszystko. Jak bedziesz mial juz wszystko absolutnie szczelne to albo sie udusisz albo bedzie takie podcisnienie, ze drzwi nie otworzysz  :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku !
Otwórz biznes pod tytułem " Wypożyczam Żonę, na krotki okres jako wyśmienity wykrywacz wszelkich nieszczelności  w budynkach ".
Mam tak samo ! Oj wiem coś o tym !

----------


## compi

Nie nie, wtedy nawiewniki zamontuje : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do wypożyczenia żony jako wykrywacza nieszczelności wszelakich - rzecz jest do rozpatrzenia  :big grin:  
Przy okazji, w standardzie ma "zawodowe" wykrywanie na oko!!!! i bez użycia poziomicy odchyłek od pionu/poziomu już mniej więcej od dwóch stopni kątowych (nie przesadzam, rzecz była wielokrotnie weryfikowana na budowie, pisałem o tym nie raz). 

Co do okien natomiast - mamy dość dobre okna, one mają mikrorozszczelnienia na obwodzie i to wystarczy, do tego jest jeszcze cała masa makrorozszczelnień wiatroizolacji na poddaszu, więc spokojna głowa, próżnia nam nie grozi  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Nie tylko mieszkanie w lesie ma swoje uroki.. my mieszkamy na polu i zapomnieliśmy o badaniach o tydzień.. co prawdo po podniesieniu maski tez mieliśmy suprise.. no ale nie w takim stylu.. u nas po prostu mata wygłuszająca była częściowo wyjedzona  :smile:

----------


## hesperius

Slyszalam, ze w domu mozna zainstalowac ultradzwiekowy odstaszacz kun, moze maja tez wersje samochodowe?  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

To nic nie daje, czytałem o tych odstraszaczach na samym początku bojów z kuną, dają dokładnie tyle samo, co wszelakie ultradźwiękowe odstraszacze kretów, komarów, os i tym podobnych. Czyli nic.
Nasza kuna w każdym razie, po pamiętnych bojach, w czasie których ustalaliśmy, kto komu uwije większą... no mniejsza o to, co większą  :wink:  powiedzmy, że obecnie nam nie wadzi specjalnie. Póki co...

J.

----------


## compi

Ale choinkę zapachową powieś pod maską i wymieniaj regularnie. Czym bardziej podły zapach tym lepiej, hehehe.

----------


## Jarek.P

W tym sęk, że wunderbaum równie skutecznie wypędzi z tego samochodu i nas... 

J.

----------


## adk

Kurcze czytam o tej kunie, u nas też próbowała się wprowadzić (na samym początku), w bloczki terriva w suficie przed wejściem do domu. I na początku nie będę miała garażu. Mam nadzieję, że nie wprowadzi się mi do samochodu.
A to okno zdecydowanie przesadzało  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam wiosennie

----------


## compi

Jeśli pod maską to niekoniecznie. Stamtąd raczej powietrze nie jest ciągnięte.

----------


## Jarek.P

O widzisz, to jest jakiś pomysł  :smile: 
Kwestia tylko dobrania takiego zapachu wunderbauma, żeby kunę skutecznie odstraszył, a nie wręcz przeciwnie....  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## blekowca

a upodobania zapachowe to zwierzaki mają czasem _dziwne_ - nasza kotka przepada za moją przepoconą koszulką z budowy, wręcz wylizuje z lubością. Co kunie nie pasuje -  to chyba metodą prób i błędów ustalisz.

----------


## rewo66

> a upodobania zapachowe to zwierzaki mają czasem _dziwne_ - nasza kotka przepada za moją przepoconą koszulką z budowy, wręcz wylizuje z lubością. Co kunie nie pasuje -  to chyba metodą prób i błędów ustalisz.


Wasza kotka ją po prostu pierze na swój koci sposób  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Khem.... cóż... póki co wiem jedynie, że kuna reagowała dość mocno na mój własny zapach, ale akurat tej jej reakcji, którą mój zapach w niej wywoływał, wolałbym jednak we własnym samochodzie nie prowokować...

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku ! Z małżonką bywam na rynku w charakterze tragarza. Pozawija się tam handlarze z olejkami zapachowymi / syntetycznymi /. Jest to wyjątkowo smrodliwe i obrzydliwe świństwo,  dla człowieka, tym bardziej dla zwierzęcia.
Kilka kropel kapniętych pod maskę powoduje, że każdy będzie chciał uciec po nocy z garażu.

----------


## netbet

> . Jest to wyjątkowo smrodliwe i obrzydliwe świństwo,  dla człowieka, tym bardziej dla zwierzęcia.
> Kilka kropel kapniętych pod maskę powoduje, że każdy będzie chciał uciec po nocy z garażu.


no... 
parę razy kot nalał mi gdzieś pod maską... smród w całym samochodzie przez kilka dni! 

zaczerpnięte z wiki:
Jej naturalnymi wrogami są: wilk, pies i lis.

kup se psa! ... tylko PSA a nie jakąś nastroszoną wiewiórkę )
 ( wilka i lisa se daruj... szkoda nerwów  :big lol:  )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> no... 
> parę razy kot nalał mi gdzieś pod maską... smród w całym samochodzie przez kilka dni! 
> 
> zaczerpnięte z wiki:
> Jej naturalnymi wrogami są: wilk, pies i lis.
> 
> kup se psa! ... tylko PSA a nie jakąś nastroszoną wiewiórkę )
>  ( wilka i lisa se daruj... szkoda nerwów  )




sprawdzonym sposobem jest umieszczenie gdzies pod maska lnianego/bawelnianego (w kazdym razie naturalnego) woreczka z psia sierscia, najlepiej z duzego podworkowego psa. rozejrzyj sie wsrod znajomych kto ma takie jakies duze kudlate bydle, popros aby przy okazji wyczesywania zostawili ci troche siersci i sprawa zalatwiona.

to dziala

----------


## hesperius

Ech, to niedobrze... Liczylam na to, ze zamiast ocieplac pianka, zastosuje na poddaszu tradycyjne ocieplenie welna mineralna, zainstaluje ultradzwieki i bede spac spokojnie  :wink: 
A moze kota trzeba albo psa? Na pewno istnieje tanszy sposob na odstraszanie kun (oczywiscie, nie polecam zamykania zwierzat w aucie w tym celu...). Bo wunderbauma na dluzsza mete ciezko zniesc...  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Jarek.P

Wełna jest ok, tylko trzeba kunie odciąć WSZELKIE możliwości wejścia w poszycie dachu. U nas było to zrobione metodą prostą i skuteczną:



J.

----------


## hesperius

Wow, genialne w swojej prostocie - dzieki za podzielenie sie tym patentem  :smile: 
Nie ma to, jak zapytac fachowca  :big grin: 

Szkoda, ze takiej siatki nie da sie zainstalowac w samochodzie...

Dobrego tygodnia!

----------


## LidkaDiD

A kto powiedział, ze się nie da  :big tongue:  tylko ważne, żeby odpowiedni kolor do lakieru auta dopasować  :big grin: 
Ja mieszkam z mężem w lesie w domku drewnianym i mieliśmy kunę, która śmigała co noc po dachu (wiór osikowy) śmigała, śmigała aż ją nasz Szef pogonił  i kuna się wyniosła  :smile:  (Szef to 6 kg kot, który lubi spać na szczycie dachu i widocznie nie lubił towarzystwa)
Pozdrawiam
LidkaDiD

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... w kocu, jak wyśpiewał jeden Wielki Człowiek, _nie ma takiej rury, której nie można odetkać_, więc pewnie i siatkę pod samochód da się wmontować, ale zrobić to tak żeby było całkowicie szczelnie, łącznie z przestrzenią w nadkolach? Oj nie byłoby to łatwe.

J. (z wizją swojej ledwie się kupy trzymającej Fabii, podbitej od spodu tynkarską siatką Leduchowskiego, z nadkolami w całości osłoniętymi tąże siatką, mocowaną rzecz jasna na trytytkach. A i jak szaleć to szaleć: z przodu "rury na kangury" jeszcze. Żeby zawieszenia skodzinki nie przeciążać, możnaby takie orurowanie zgrzać z rurek PP od wody...)

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

Witam. Mam do ciebie pytanko odnośnie instalacji w moim domu. Mam w salonie na dwóch ścianach gniazdko tv i internetowe, w sypialni następny taki zestaw i w pokojach u dzieci po jednym tv i jednym internetowym. Chcę jeszcze dołączyć do tego po jednym tv na naziemną. 
 Założenia są takie że salon i jego dwa gniazda będzie używane zawsze tylko jedno lewa lub prawa ściana. Ale jednocześnie może być włączony tv i net w sypialni i następne dwa u dzieci. A plus jeszcze piwnica. Razem pięć punktów dostępu ty sat tv naziemnej i 5 punktów neta.
Konwerter na talerzu z pięcioma wyjściami i oddzielny kabel do poszczególnych gniazd ? Jeśli tak to jak zrobić to w salonie gdzie dwa punkty jak jeden używane będą? Zwykły rozdzielacz? 
Drugie to tv naziemna. Będzie coraz lepsza z czasem aż net ją zastąpi za parę lat. Jak z jednej anteny pojechać na te wszystkie punkty dostępowe ? I czy na jednej antenie tak się da? 
Jakich kabli użyć do tych tv.
No i net . Rozumiem że potrzebuję router który ma 5 wyjść i od niego do każdego punktu kabel skrętka? 
Zajrzyj do mojego dziennika . Mieszkasz już więc może coś doradzisz a od czegoś odwiedziesz. Pozdrawiam.  
ps. Kunę odłowić i wywieźć daleko. Ale nie łudź się nowa zajmie jej teren najpóźniej za pół roku. No co poradzić: atrakcyjne miejsce masz :cool: 
 Zwojek do odłowienia zrobisz z płyty . Jak będziesz chciał to ci schemat podrzucę. Wymiary dowolne . Ja mam taki że psa złapać mogę a można zrobić taki że mysz zamknie.

----------


## Jarek.P

6:26 - jeeezuuuu, spać nie możesz????  :smile: 

Na pytania pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć w twoim dzienniku. Co do kuny zaś - ona obecnie właściwie nam nie wadzi. Ot z kilka razy na rok potupie sobie nocą po dachu i teraz ta bułka w aucie, poza tym jakby jej nie było. W ramach walki z kuną zaczęliśmy dokarmiać okoliczne wałęsające się koty. Obecnie regularnie patrolują nas trzy kocury, w tym jeden z mordą wyraźnie świadczącą, że byle kuna mu raczej nie podskoczy, mam nadzieję, że to wystarczy...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiosna (jaka by nie była) podobno jest okresem wzmożonych porządków. Przejęliśmy się tym i w końcu zabraliśmy się za nie. Jaka wiosna - takie porządki! Późno i po łebkach!  :Lol: 

A tak na serio - zabraliśmy się z małżonką za kilka tematów, do tej pory wstydliwie przemilczanych i starannie wykadrowywanych z ewentualnych zdjęć. Np. Garaż... Co prawda nie uzyskał jeszcze swej zasadniczej funkcji, głównie z powodu tego, że podjazd do garażu nadal jest hałdą gruzu przemieszanego z piachem i wjazd do garażu byłby możliwy może dla terenówki, bądź pojazdu gąsiennicowego (swoją służbówką też dałbym radę, ale to był służbowy. W prywatnym trochę mi sprzęgła szkoda  :wink:  ), ale za to przez kilka ostatnich dni można było nacieszyć się w nim widokiem podłogi. I wprowadzać/wyprowadzać z niego taczkę bez skomplikowanych manewrów... ech... fajnie było. Dlaczego już nie jest - za moment napiszę.

Porządki dotknęły również podwórka - zlikwidowałem stertę desek, blach i tym podobnych leżącą "wedle płota", dosadziliśmy sobie kilka drzewek, w tym do naszego brzozowego zagajnika trafiła taka fajna brzoza zwisła:



Ponieważ kilka rzeczy trzeba było umyć, wyciągnąłem myjkę ciśnieniową. I choć pisałem już kiedyś, powtórzę: myjkę ciśnieniową TRZEBA mieć! To urządzenie jest równie niezbędne, jak... no może nie jak lodówka, ale jak zmywarka, to już spokojnie! O rzeczach oczywistych typu "można sobie umyć samochód, czy odczyścić zaskorupiałego po sezonie grilla" nawet nie będę pisał, ale ile to urządzenie ma możliwości dodatkowych... np. odkryta przeze mnie przypadkiem i z dziką radością wprowadzona w życie możliwość błyskawicznego okorowywania sosnowych okrąglaków  :big grin: 
W zeszłym roku zrobiłem dzieciom zjeżdżalnię z czymś w rodzaju "domku na drzewie", było pokazywane na zdjęciach, kto ciekaw, niech sobie znajdzie. Budowla była funkcjonalna, ale z racji tego, że zbudowana ze stempli pobudowlanych, szczególnie malownicza nie była. Stemple były nieokorowane, stały się siedliskiem żerowania robactwa drzewnego i zacząłem się bać o ich żywot, niestety próby ich okorowania zaimprowizowanym ośnikiem (duży nóż kuchenny trzymany za końce) wypadły tragicznie. Myjką zaś, jak się okazało  korę usuwa się błyskawicznie i do czysta, aż w szoku byłem  :smile: 
Na dowód - okorowany fragment, wraz z ładnym rysunkiem po korniku drukarzu (chyba):



No i największa epopeja związana z porządkami - mój warsztat. Straszny to temat, ale kiedyś w końcu trzeba się było zań wziąć... 
Początki wyglądały mniej więcej tak:



Oczywistą oczywistością chyba jest, że tam wszędzie są same skarby i bardzo-potrzebne-rzeczy i że ja doskonale wiedziałem, gdzie co tam leży i że nikt prócz mnie w związku z tym nie miał prawa tam niczego dotknąć, prawda?  :wink: 
W każdym razie po ostatnim weekendzie warsztat przeszedł małą przemianę: została uprzątnięta mniej więcej 1/3, może 2/5  powierzchni podłogi  :big grin: 



Z owej 1/3 powierzchni wyszedł ogromny wór śmiecia do wywiezienia na śmietnik oraz wyniesionymi gratami został na powrót zagracony garaż, który tym samym znów stał się graciarnią, z jedynie wąskim przejsciem wzdłuż i wydzielonym miejscem na taczkę. Niestety, teoria kupy się tu nam kłania, wraz z naczelną zasadą mówiącą, że każda kupa ruszona puchnie i zwiększa swą objętość nawet kilkakrotnie. Kupa leżąca w warsztacie była uleżana, ubita i skondensowana, ruszona i przeniesiona w inne miejsce - rozprężyła się. Niestety...

i tyle. Ponieważ nie mamy drugiego garażu, szopy ani nic w tym stylu, a małżonka stanowczo zaprotestowała przeciwko postawieniu tylko kilku, naprawdę niewielkich pudełek w salonie, najwyżej na kilka dni, tym samym dalszych porządków prowadzić nie jestem w stanie. Na tym co jest założyłem sobie parapet (widać na zdjęciu), zrobię podłogę i tam sobie będę chodził pomieszkać na swoim  :smile: 



I ostatni temat na dziś - zarzucona odrobinkę domowa automatyka. Plany były wielkie, ale póki co na planach się kończyło, za wyjątkiem kilku jedynie niezbyt skomplikowanych rozwiązań. Ostatnio jednak mnie strasznie zaczęło cisnąć w stronę lutownicy i koniec końców zabrałem się za logikę do recyrkulacji. Z deski kreślarskiej już właśnie zeszła, na dniach ją zacznę robić. Póki co: "fotka" wspomnianej deski kreślarskiej  :smile: 



Dla przypomnienia: mamy w domu dwie osobne pompy recyrkulacji, jedna obsługuje dwie łazienki na poddaszu, druga - cały parter (łazienka, kuchnia i kran w kotłowni). Widoczny powyżej wynalazek będzie pełnił następujące funkcje:

1) SPRAWDŹ, czy z kotła jest dostępy sygnał włączenia recyrkulacji. JEŻELI nie - pomiń dalsze kroki.
2) JEŻELI w którejś łazience poddasza zostało zapalone światło TO włącz pompę poddasza (jeśli nie - wyłącz). A przy okazji - jeśli aktywna jest łazienka "główna" - uruchom podświetlenie LED wnęki.
3) JEŻELI system alarmowy raportuje, że w kuchni lub łazience parteru ktoś się kręci (czujka PIR wzbudzona) TO włącz pompę parteru (jeśli nie - wyłącz po 5 minutach)
4) JEŻELI temperatura na dolocie którejś pompy jest wyższa niż  35/40 stopni TO zatrzymaj tą pompę.

Kilka słów wyjaśnienia: 
ad 1) urządzenie jest nadrzędnie sterowane z kotła. Nie, nie zhackowałem junkersowej komunikacji z panelem sterowniczym, po prostu sprawdzam, czy kocioł wystawił zasilanie pompy recyrkulacyjnej. Dzięki temu mogę z poziomu panelu sterowania kotła wyłączyć recyrkulację np. na czas urlopu.
ad 2) recyrkulację poddasza uruchamianą wraz z oświetleniem łazienki mamy obecnie i to się jak najbardziej sprawdza. Zwykle wchodząc do łazienki jednak zapala się światło (w dzień, kiedy teoretycznie możnaby tego nie robić i tak korzysta się głównie z łazienki na parterze). Póki co jednak jest to jedna łazienka, za "moment" (moooooomeeent) zostanie wykończona druga i tu już proste sterowanie odpada, potrzebne było coś, co zrobi z oświetlenia obu łazienek sumę logiczną. A zupełnie przy okazji dorzuciłem tu sterowanie lampkami LED we wnęce łazienkowej.
ad 3) na parterze w tej chwili mamy recyrkulację włączaną przez kocioł po kilka razy na godzinę, za wyjątkiem godzin nocnych. Jest to o tyle kiepskie, że wodą kręci "czy się stoi czy się leży" i chcę spróbować uzależnić jej działanie od czujek PIR.
ad 4) i wreszcie niezależnie od kroków powyższych, żeby woda nie kręciła się w rurach bez potrzeby, pozakładane na dolotach pomp czujniki temperatury będą wyłączały pompę po osiągnięciu temperatury ciepłej wody w całym obiegu. 

Na printscreenie widać dwie płytki. Zasadnicza oraz dodatkowa stanowiąca panel frontowy. Płytka jest zaciemniona rysunkiem ścieżek i elementów, ale można się dopatrzeć zarysu domku, na którym będzie wrysowany prościutki schemat obrazujący powyższe zależności, pod kluczowymi elementami będą lampki LED. Ot taki bajerek, do oglądania głównie chyba przez mieszkające w szachcie (tam ustrojstwo będzie zamontowane) pająki, ale dlaczego mam sobie odmówić zabawy? Zwłaszcza, że taka sygnalizacja się bardzo przyda przy uruchamianiu urządzenia.

J.

----------


## bajcik

Co do sterownika:
* czy będą tam jakieś timery? Np aby pompą nie pstrykać za często jeśli się warunki będą zmieniać? Np wychodzę i znowu wchodzę do łazienki.
* jak się realizuje podpięcie pod czujki alarmowe, szczególnie jeśli są na liniach 2EOL? Albo może komunikacja z centralą?
* czy planujesz jakieś sterowanie ręczne jak by sterownik padł? Czy po prostu wtedy można się bez cyrkulacji obyć?

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - Timer jest jeden, na parterze. Parterowa pompa jest sterowana z czujek, te wiadomo, na nieruchomą osobę nie będą reagować, więc wprowadziłem tam zwłokę 5 minut przed zatrzymaniem pompy. Jeśli ktoś z domowników będzie potrafił stać/siedzieć totalnie nieruchomo przez czas dłuższy, niż 5 minut plus następnych kilka(naście) potrzebnych na wystygnięcie wody w rurach, to prawdopodobnie ciepła woda "od zaraz" będzie ostatnią potrzebną mu rzeczą  :smile:  

Czujka - nie, nie podłączam się wprost pod czujki, chcę tym sterować osobnym wyjściem OC z centrali.

A gdyby sterownik padł, to będzie kwestia przepięcia czterech drutów żeby uzyskać stan obecny: dół uruchamiany z kotła, a góra z oświetleniem jednej, głównej łazienki.

Przed "wydrukowaniem" tej płytki zastanawiam się jeszcze nad zastąpieniem przekaźników triakami, pompy to obciążenie indukcyjne jednak, nie wiem, czy przekaźniki nie będą tu zbyt zawodne.

J.

----------


## bajcik

_(przepraszam ciocie Jarka.P za mocnotechiczne małobudowlane dyskusje)_

Jakie znaczenie ma obciążenie indukcyjne w kontekście triak <--> przekaźnik?
Swoją drogą, przekaźnik chyba dużo by się nie napracował tutaj. Nie licząc może wchodzenia co 6 minut do kuchni po kolejne piwo  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

(  :Lol:  )

Obciążenie indukcyjne ma to do siebie, że baaardzo nie lubi zmian. A najbardziej chyba nie lubi, jak mu zabierają to, co przezeń płynie i robi wtedy wszystko, co może, żeby ów przepływ zatrzymać na nie zmienionym poziomie  :smile:  Czyli, obrazowo mówiąc, w momencie wyłączenia indukcyjność produkuje impuls napięcia o wartości wielokrotnie większej od wyłączanego zasilania. Stąd właśnie iskry sypiące się spod wtyczki przy wyłączaniu metodą brute-force działającego odkurzacza, stąd konieczność stosowania diód zabezpieczających równolegle z cewkami przekaźników sterowanych z elektroniki.

Pompa recyrkulacji to z punktu widzenia zasilania też jest jedna wielka cewka (zresztą to jest jedna wielka cewka, ale mniejsza o jej konstrukcję). Jeśli zasilający ją przekaźnik będzie się wyłączał, między stykami strzeli iskra. Każda taka iskra to i temperatura i odrobinka metalu przeniesiona ze styku na styk, w skrajnym przypadku może to doprowadzić po pewnym czasie do sklejenia styków przekaźnika.

Kurcze, im dłużej to piszę, tym bardziej widzę, że coś z tym trzeba zrobić. Albo wsadzić tam triaki albo przynajmniej równolegle ze stykami kondensatory dodać. Muszę tylko spróbować policzyć, co będzie prostsze...

J.

----------


## blekowca

A nie lepiej poetą było zostać, wtedy inne dylematy by człowiek miał  :big grin:  Coś tam o prędkim języku, piorunach, bycie i odbycie...
A tak to tylko o tych kabelkach wkoło Macieju...

----------


## adamfcb

Jarek pewnie nawet niewiesz ze producent siatki podtynkowej ( i nie tylko) jest w twoim miescie :smile:  na okolnej :smile:

----------


## amciek80

> Kurcze, im dłużej to piszę, tym bardziej widzę, że coś z tym trzeba zrobić. Albo wsadzić tam triaki albo przynajmniej równolegle ze stykami kondensatory dodać


optotriaka np. MOC 3020 wsadz. ze 2zl kosztuje. Po co Ci te przekazniki?

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeszcze wczoraj przerobiłem  :smile: 
Optotriak (MOC3043 - bo miałem) plus triak jako element wykonawczy...

J.

----------


## rewo66

Nie powiem bardzo duzo zrozumiałem z tej wymiany zdań pisanych  :big grin:  
Moglibyście pisać po polsku  :cool:

----------


## compi

Rewo, nie przerywaj bo wątek gubię... To gdzie tego wariata mam przylutować? ; )

----------


## Jarek.P

No tuuuuu:  :wink: 



(wersja poprawiona o triaki z optotriakami, dostosowana do obudowy, którą właśnie dziś przyniósł Miko... ten... no, kurier przyniósł i z poprawionym babolem - sobie przez przeoczenie zamówiłem "regulowaną" wersję przetwornicy zasilającej, zamiast z konkretnym napięciem i trzeba było dwa oporniki ekstra dołożyć. Ale przynajmniej jestem trędi i zamiast chamskiego stabilizatora władowałem sobie w układ ekologiczną (tfu!) i energooszczędną przetwornicę, o! )
Przez długi weekend mam co prawda przewidziane robienie podłogi u siebie w warsztacie oraz upojny dzionek poświęcony podwyższaniu włazu do szamba, które jak raz jest niemal pełne po brzegi, ale jak czas pozwoli, to tą płytkę do niedzieli może zrobię.

J.

----------


## amciek80

> Ale przynajmniej jestem trędi i zamiast chamskiego stabilizatora władowałem sobie w układ ekologiczną (tfu!) i energooszczędną przetwornicę, o! )


trędi to bylaby plytka dwustronna.  :roll eyes:   :big grin:  a jeszcze bardziej trędy byloby gdybys uzyl do tego 8051, a nie jakies powierzchniowo lutowane wynalazki  :big grin: 

czemu umiesciles transformatorek na plytce? czy nie lepiej byloby skorzystac z zewnetrznego zasilacza? 

ps. gratuluje umiejetnosci i profi plytki  :smile: 
ps2. ciekawi mnie ile Watow bedzie to jadlo. diody sa fajne, migaja, na potrzeby uruchomieniowe jak najbardziej sa ok ale pozniej? osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem wylaczania czego sie tylko da jesli nie jest to mi akurat potrzebne. tu 20mA, tam 20mA i nagle robi Ci sie 1A. 
nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek zastanawiales sie jak obnizyc pobor pradu przez urzadzenie bo to naprawde sztuka skonstruowac energooszczedny uklad.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz.... mój pierwszy kontakt z procesorem (niskopoziomowo w sensie...) to jeszcze Z80 był, zdaje się, że nawet mam go jeszcze gdzieś w przydasiach, więc w sumie możnaby i na tym. Tyle, że oprogramować tego nie podjąłbym się, nigdy nie wyszedłem poza absolutne podstawy, a teraz dodatkowo nic-nie-pamiętam  :smile: 

Płytka dwustronna? Do takiej prościzny się męczyć? Eeeee....

Transformator na płytce dlatego, ponieważ całość ma być zapakowana w obudowie wieszanej na szynie DIN i będzie zamontowana tutaj, w szachcie z instalacjami:



Tam w tej chwili, jak widać jest zasilacz wtyczkowy (LEDy w łazience zasila), ale ma stamtąd zniknąć, jego rolę przejmie to urządzenie. Robienie mu zewnętrznego zasilania wymagałoby użycia zewnętrznego zasilacza na szynę DIN (drogie są), albo doprowadzenia 12V z dużego zasilacza zasilającego inne wynalazki, szczerze mówiąc bardziej elegancko wydało mi się tak, jak jest. Przetwornica w roli zasilacza ma wysoką sprawność, więc energetycznie też powinno być OK.

Diody? Będą mi niezbędne na etapie pisania softu i testowania urządzenia, niestety nie jestem programistą na tyle sprawnym, żeby taki programik po prostu napisać, przetestować na symulatorze i mieć pewność, że zabangla, muszę się z tym trochę pobawić. A i potem do szybkiego sprawdzenia, czy wszystko działa jak trzeba, na pewno nieraz się przydadzą. Żeby prądu nie żarły bez potrzeby (zwłaszcza, że na codzień efekty ich świecenia będą widzieć co najwyżej mieszkające w szachcie pająki), ich prąd to nie będzie 20mA a może ze dwa, góra pięć, dla mnie wystarczy, jeśli będą ledwie bździć, byle było widać, że świecą, zatem owe 20mA to na cały panel może wyjdzie. Oczywiście, mogę dorzucić na panelu czołowym wyłącznik suwakowy wyłączający tą choinkę, wtedy LEDy świeciłyby się jedynie na życzenie, ale szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, czy jest sens. Licząc owe 20mA x 5V zasilania całej sekcji LED z opornikami daje 100mW mocy pobieranej przez sygnalizację, a przecież nie wszystkie LEDy świecą równocześnie. Chyba koszt tego wyłącznika (50gr) by mi się nie zwrócił zbyt szybko...  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie odkryłem w necie cudeńko  :smile:  Wtyczkę do mojego "płytkowego" programu pozwalającą na wykonanie symulowanego obrazu 3D gotowej płytki. Oto i ona:



Płytka niekompletna, bo niestety nie wszystkie użyte przeze mnie elementy były przez program tworzący tą symulację rozpoznane, ale i tak jako bajer fajne, prawda? Ech, żeby taka symulacja jeszcze działanie potrafiła symulować...

J.

----------


## adk

Nieustannie zaglądam i podczytuję czasami prawie nic nie rozumiem (patrz posty wyżej), nic nie szkodzi, i tak się fajnie czyta  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cronin

Ja, jak Ala czytam jak sf, ale szkoda że tego obrazu płytki 3D nie da się wrzucić do drukarki 3D, _druknąć_ sobie płytkę i _voila_ gotowe  :smile:

----------


## RAPczyn

Darmowy program do programowania PLC gdzie można sprawdzić działanie programu na symulacji urządzenia (TECOMAT) - Mosaic

----------


## Jarek.P

A dzięki, może kiedyś się przyda. Póki co w PLC nie dłubię.
Programów, które pozwalają na symulację działania układu jest sporo, nawet jest kilka online:
https://www.circuitlab.com/
http://www.partsim.com/

Używam ich od czasu do czasu do szybkiego przetestowania jakiejś, zwykle analogowej gałęzi układu.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Warsztat c.d.

Sprzątaliśmy go wespół wzespół całą rodziną. Ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem Wyjątka, który wyciągał ze stert najprzedziwniejsze przedziwności i dopytywał się, co to jest, do czego służy i czy on może sobie to wziąć. Drugim pomocnikiem był rzecz jasna Łajza, choć z nim akurat sprawa była prosta - albo siedział na szczycie drabiny, albo bawił się piłą. Ukośnicą, tarczową, co mu tam akurat pod rękę podeszło...



Jak już udało się odkopać połowę warsztatu, to na tej połowie z rozpędu machnąłem podłogę. Trochę pogibana wyszła, bo a to biurko, a to piła tarczowa, którą trzeba było minąć (ciężka skubana, nie chciało mi się przestawiać), ale kto powiedział, że panele muszą być od ściany do ściany?  :wink: 



O i tym samym mogłem WRESZCIE złożyć sobie swoje własne biurko i uzyskać WRESZCIE swój własny, prywatny kącik, w którym można sobie coś podłubać:



Na zdjęciu, obok kupionego specjalnie do warsztatu biurka "serwisowego", które znalazła mi małżonka w "piekle na ziemi" (Ikea),  znalazło się jeszcze stare budowlane biurko, które przewijało się przez zdjęcia z samej budowy, biurko, przypominam, zostało przeze mnie znalezione na śmietniku jeszcze w starym miejscu zamieszkania i natychmiast przewiezione na budowę jako "to-się-może-przydać"  :smile:  Docelowo wyląduje znów na śmietniku, ale póki co, jeszcze się przydaje w warsztacie.

A kiedy już miałem swój kącik w stanie nadającym się do użytku, mogłem zająć się automatem do recyrkulacji. 
I tu będzie dygresja. Elektronicy amatorzy zapewne znają termin "termotransfer". Nieelektronikom dopowiem, że do amatorskiej produkcji płytek drukowanych potrzebny jest papier kredowy. Od gatunku tego papieru zależy powodzenie i jakość całej operacji, papier musi być... odpowiedni. Nie może być ani za dobry, ani za kiepski. Miałem ja taki, który używałem od lat, uważałem go za całkiem niezły. I niestety, czy może raczej na szczęście, wczoraj nie zdołałem go odnaleźć. Nie szukałem zbyt długo, po prostu postanowiłem spróbować z innym. Złapałem pierwsze, co było pod ręką: styczniowy numer Muratora  :Lol: 
(dodatek do tłumaczenia dla nieelektroników - zadrukowanie papieru nie przeszkadza, ważna jest jego powierzchnia). I tyle napiszę: RE-WE-LA-CJA!!!! Ten papier jest idealny, mój poprzedni bije na głowę, do termotransferu strony z muratora nadają się idealnie!  :big grin: 

Na dowód: proces termotransferu w toku, po papierze widać wyraźnie, skąd pochodzi  :smile: 



Trawienie w toku:



Trawiarka (już o niej kiedyś pisałem, ale powtórzę) zbliża się już do trzydziechy, zrobiłem ją w wieku lat nastu z części od programatora pralki Polar i paru pierdółek znalezionych w piwnicy. Kuweta tylko jest ze sklepu foto.

Cynowanie:



Tuż po wierceniu, gotowa do lutowania:



I gotowy wyrób. Prawie jak na pokazywanej wcześnie symulacji, prawda?  :wink: 



Sterownik jest już wstępnie uruchomiony i gotów do pisania softu. Zajmę się tym pewnie po niedzieli.

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

:eek:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  No niech mnie Dom w Lesie wypalony, wykwaszony ocynowany w piekarniku i gotowy do użycia... ale i tak nie mam pojęcia do czego to służy. Zupełnie jakbym czytała jakąś powieść sf  :bash:

----------


## compi

Eee, teraz jak już ma swój kąt to będzie tylko o diodach, trafach, kondensatorach, tyrystorach.... nuuudaaaa ; ). Powodzenia Jarku. I tak się dziwię, że swoje hobby w tym wszystkim zostawiłeś na koniec. Szukaj jeszcze małej lodówki/witrynki wiesznaco. Warsztat będzie wtedy kompletny.

----------


## cronin

O JA CIE  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## Jarek.P

:smile:  o lodówce szczerze mówiąc myślałem jeszcze na etapie powstawania projektu domu (a żona dopowiadała, że jeszcze sobie tapczan tam mogę wstawić) 

Z warsztatu mam wejście do nieogrzewanej i odizolowanej styropianem od reszty domu piwniczki, więc powinna wystarczyć  :smile:  

J.

----------


## rewo66

> o lodówce szczerze mówiąc myślałem jeszcze na etapie powstawania projektu domu (a żona dopowiadała, że jeszcze sobie tapczan tam mogę wstawić) 
> 
> Z warsztatu mam wejście do nieogrzewanej i odizolowanej styropianem od reszty domu piwniczki, więc powinna wystarczyć  
> 
> J.


Jak najbardziej wystarczy . Przeca piwo najlepsze jest schłodzone a nie zimne.  :yes: 
A u mnie w pom. wyląduje obecna lodówka kuchenna z obecnego mieszkania. Uwaga , uwaga  !!!!!!   -   jest dużaaaaaa ma 180 cm wys. trza będzie w przyszłości przetestować ile browarków tam się zmieści.  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

180cm??? O kurczę.... no cóż, zaimponowałeś mi. Ja nie zgodziłem się na wstawienie do warsztatu lodówki 80cm, którą mamy wskutek różnych rodzinnych okoliczności jako nadmiarową, bo stwierdziłem, że na piwo za duża i nie będę sobie warsztatu zagracał  :smile: 

Ale na poważnie, masz rację: piwo ma być schłodzone, a nie zimne! 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a ja dzis skonczylem murowac w kuchni wneke na Side by Side z kostkarka  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

No to gratulacje  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Drimeth

Fiu fiu, płytka full proffesional  :smile: 
A czy w tej piwniczce warzyć piwo też będziesz?

----------


## Jarek.P

No gdzieś muszę  :Lol: 

Pierwotnie planowałem trzymać je gdzieś w spiżarni, ale obejrzany dopiero co serial "Breaking Bed" (świetna rzecz nawiasem mówiąc, polecam!) pokazał mi, że to niekoniecznie może być czysta robota. Mały spoiler z serialu: mocno zestresowany wcześniejszymi przejściami agent DEA budzi się w nocy we własnym łóżku, słysząc dobiegające gdzieś z domu odgłosy strzelaniny. Zrywa się na równe nogi, z bronią gotową do strzału, odprowadzany przerażonym spojrzeniem małżonki przemierza cały swój dom, by wreszcie w garażu odkryć, że kilka z zakapslowanych dzień wcześniej butelek nie wytrzymało ciśnienia i się odkapslowało  :smile:  
Tak więc piwniczka byłaby bardzo dobrym miejscem, ma nawet kratkę ściekową, tylko temperatura, kurczę, za niska. Chyba dojrzewanie będzie w kotłowni, w piwniczce mogę je trzymać potem.

J.

----------


## bajcik

Przy wszechstronnych umiejętnościach gospodarza wątku oczekiwałbym conajmniej walking fridge (nie mylić z walk in fridge).

Dla nieoglądających reklam:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIutgtzwhAc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOvoO6eQDms

----------


## Jarek.P

A na jakiego grzyba mi taka masa butów???? 

J.  :wink: 

PS: dobra, drugą reklamę kliknąłem dopiero teraz. O i to mi się podoba! A że nad robotem wielofunkcyjnym myślę już od jakiegoś czasu, to kto wie...

J.

----------


## hesperius

Wow  :smile: 

Plytka robi wrazenie! Jarku, chapeau bas!
A na warsztat z lekka nuta zazdrosci zerknal moj slubny i zadeklarowal, ze on sobie postawi taki w ogrodzie (nasz projekt domu na razie nie zawiera miejsca na warsztat...)  :wink: 
Czytaj : szedl komplement!

No i wizja skody okutanej siatka ochronna przed kuna - rozwalila mnie na kawalki! Co ja mysle?  :wink: 

Dobrego tygodnia!

----------


## bajcik

Czy do sterowania elektrozaworem na zasilaniu wodnym też będzie sterownik?

 W końcu logika nieoczywista, sterownik musi być:

 1. zamknięty jak alarm całkowicie uzbrojony
 1.1. z wyjątkiem zraszania trawki
 2. zamknięty jak alarm częściowo uzbrojony (np spanie)
 2.1. no chyba że czujnik ruchu na korytarzu naruszony
 2.2. albo światło w kibelku zapalone
 2.3. albo włączona pralka
 2.4. albo włączona zmywarka
 2.5. albo włączone poidło dla kota
 2.7. albo włączone zasilenie chrzcielniczki

 :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ad. 1 - no tak.
Ad. 1.1 - no nie. Jakiej trawki, jakiego zraszania? W lesie???
Ad. 2 (Wraz z klonami) - no eeeeee, to się centralką alarmu oprogramuje.

BTW, a'propos wspominanych tu umiejętności wszelakich, jakie na budowie można zdobyć, wczoraj doszła mi kolejna  :Lol: 
Od początku: serwerownia moja zmontowana jest w szafie rackowej pochodzącej z demobilu i uratowanej przeze mnie od wywiezienia na złom. Szafa, jaka jest, nieraz już pokazywałem, ale skupiałem się na jej zaletach. Niestety, z racji nieprawego pochodzenia, miała też i wady. Szczęśliwie, mało dla mnie istotne na ogół (brak pleców i boków - ponieważ i tak wstawiona jest we wnękę, więc nie jest to problem), ale jedna wada była już dość ważna - klucz do zamka drzwi zaginął był gdzieś w pomroce dziejów mojego pracodawcy (czy też jego formy prawnej trzy albo nawet i cztery przepoczwarzenia temu). A zamykanie tej serwerowni stało się palącą i nie cierpiącą zwłoki potrzebą mniej więcej w momencie, kiedy Łajza nauczył się raczkować truchtem, a potem, wraz z opanowywaniem przez niego coraz bardziej zaawansowanych metod poruszania się (w 3D, wysokość nie stanowi dla Łajzy problemu, po drabinie latał, zanim się chodzić nauczył), sytuacja tylko się pogarszała.
Wkładkę starego zamka (normalna "patentowa" wkładka, na płaski kluczyk z ząbkami, trochę mniejszy od takiego "domowego") wydłubałem w całości rozmontowując zamek na czynniki pierwsze i przez pewien czas szafa była zamykana zagiętym gwoździem przetykanym przez otwór po wkładce, ale cóż, męczące to było. Zabrałem się więc ostatnio za odtworzenie samego zamka. Zacząłem od rzeczy oczywistych: wkładka w garść i runda po sklepach, czy się nie da kupić podobnej, pasującej. Nic z tego, jeśli nawet znajdowałem wkładkę pasujących gabarytów, to na mur miała złe zakończenie z tyłu. Przejrzałem wszystkie dostępne w Castoramie zamki meblowe i tym podobne, w nadziei, że jakiś da się użyć na przeszczep (przenieść z niego wkładkę, w sensie), też nic. Punkty dorabiania kluczy - "każden jeden" rozkładał szeroko ręce.
Co było robić? Nie da się fachowymi siłami? Trzeba samemu. Tylko wiedza potrzebna... 
Pomyślałem, podumałem i poszedłem po ową wiedzę do pierwszego z brzegu prawdopodobnego źródła: do speca od dorabiania kluczy, reperowania zamków i tym podobnych, stacjonującego na jednym z licznych w stolycy bazarów  :wink:  No i to był strzał w  dziesiątkę  :smile:  Pan wysłuchawszy opowieści, obejrzawszy wkładkę, pokiwał głową, potwierdził, że tego nie kupię, nawet surówki takiego klucza on nie ma, ale! Poszukał, poprzymierzał i dał mi surówkę innego, sporo większego klucza, który do dziury w mojej wkładce jedynie czubkiem wchodził i rozpoczął porządny, fachowy wykład, gdzie podpiłować, żeby klucz wszedł w dziurkę, jak go skrócić na długość, a potem jak przez bębenek domierzać się do kolejnych zapadek i jak je ręcznie wypiłowywać w kluczu, żeby dało się go potem i włożyć i wyjąć. Uprzedzając pytania: nie, nie dokładał informacji o tym, że najpierw należy zapukać i co w razie czego mówić, jak ktoś otworzy  :wink:  I głos miał o wiele mniej profesjonalny...




Tyle napiszę, że szkolenie okazało się owocne, klucz "na pasówkie" dorobiłem. Mimo, że zamek nie zuhalt a patent  :Lol: 

J.

PS: nie, nie mam gołębi.

----------


## rewo66

Dobre  :big lol:

----------


## adk

:rotfl:

----------


## Lumil

Nieźle to wygląda, życzę powodzenia!

----------


## shaman

Jarku..  możesz zdradzić jak naniosłeś opis na płytkę? Ręcznie wypalałeś laserem (?), wyskrobałeś szpilką i wtarłeś grafen pozyskany taśmą klejącą z budowlanego ołówka? Przyznaj się!  :smile: 

pzdr
Michał

----------


## Jarek.P

Nieee, wszystko załatwiam termotransferem. Szczegóły metody termotransferowej znajdziesz bez problemu góglem, ja tylko dodam, że zamiast żelazka (najczęściej spotykanego w opisach metody)  używam widocznego na zdjęciu, odpowiednio przerobionego laminatora do dokumentów. No i o ile do transferu ścieżek najczęściej używany jest papier kredowy, tak do napisów lepiej użyć folii "do ksero", bo transferowane nią napisy są czyste, czarne, a po papierze zawsze mają matowobiały nalot z włókien papieru.

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jarek, ja nie chcę wiedzieć co Ty dalej zrobisz z wiedzą uzyskanych na studiach u speca od zamkow  :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... czasy teraz takie niepewne, nigdy nie wiadomo, gdzie jakie drzwi trzeba będzie otworzyć  :wink: 

J. (jakby co, dużego łoma też mam)

----------


## Jarek.P

Z rzeczy zaległych: wspomniany zamek, już z dorobionym kluczem:




Uważni, a wiedzący na co patrzeć dojrzą, że klucz nie jest dorobiony idealnie, ale tak jak jest było dobrze, bębenek się w gnieździe obracał, więc tak zostało  :smile: 

Kolejna zaległość - sterownik recyrkulacji. Pisałem o nim jako o ciekawostce, a zainteresowanie wywołał spore więc jeszcze dołożę widok ustrojstwa już w pełnej krasie:



Z moich zdolności plastycznych uprzejmie proszę się nie śmiać, dla mnie w podstawówce lekcje plastyki były momentami bardziej traumatyczne niż dla innych matematyka (bo naprawdę nie było to miłe, jak trzydzieścioro kilkoro dzieci chóralnie rechotało na widok prezentowanej przez nauczycielkę-sadystkę pracy niżej podpisanego, mającej przedstawiać rysowany z okazji Dnia Matki portret Mamusi) a i do teraz z programów graficznych raczej nie wychodzę poza Painta... Co prawda domek na obudowie był rysowany akurat nie w paincie, tylko w programie do projektowania płytek, ale z punktu widzenia sposobu rysowania takich rysuneczków to jest całkiem jak paint. 
Na domku jest naszkicowany schemat logiczny urządzenia, sposób działania opisywałem, więc nie będę się powtarzał. Całość jest gotowa w 90%, nie skończony jest jeszcze tylko soft, a konkretnie zacukałem się odrobinkę przy obsłudze termometrów po 1wire, ale się zrobi! NIe takie rzeczy się robiło...  :cool: 

A tymczasem, ponieważ pogoda jak raz zrobiła się przyzwoita, zabrałem się za planowaną jeszcze w zeszłym roku (i odłożoną "na później") robotę w postaci wykończenia podcienia wejściowego do domu. Niby podcień jak podcień, ganek po prostu, jednak tu były dodatkowe komplikacje wynikające z tego, że w naszym domu rządzi Łoś. Od Łosi zależy wszystko i wszystko ma być w Łosi. I tu też: są drzwi, przed drzwiami wycieraczka, wcześniej łukowe schody, przed schodami ścieżka, a przed ścieżką furtka. I wszystko w jednej Łosi, taka jej owaka... no! I nie muszę chyba dodawać, że za drzwiami na tej samej Łosi jest Łoś holu, dalej Łoś schodów i wreszcie Łoś drzwi balkonowych na półpiętrze  :smile: 



Jak widać, same płytki też są w Łosi  :smile: 



Tyle zrobiłem (oganiając się przy tym od przepotwornych stad komarów) po czym.... siurprajz: jednocześnie skończył mi się i rozrobiony klej (co nie było akurat problemem żadnym) oraz tarcza w przecinarce do glazury. To pierwsza zajeżdżona przeze mnie do imentu tarcza do cięcia na mokro, więc nie wiedziałem, że ona się tak ciekawie kończy. Po prostu: tnie, tnie i nagle bez żadnego ostrzeżenia ciąć przestaje. Tak całkiem i kompletnie. A tu jak na złość, jutro święto i moje ulubione sklepy nieczynne... Co ja, kurczę, będę jutro robił? Z piwskiem w garści w hamaku zalegał?


J.

----------


## cronin

Łoś rządzi Łoś  radzi Łoś nigdy Cię nie zdradzi  :smile: 
ale (może to tylko kwestia ujęcia) chyba okienka w drzwiach nie są dokładnie w Łosi  :oops:

----------


## Jarek.P

Echhh... no i wypatrzyła, no!  :smile: 

Tak, masz rację, oś schodów jest rozjechana z osią drzwi o 6cm, niestety przy szalowaniu tych schodków budowlańcy nie wykonali tego co do centymetra. Płytki są ułożone "krakowskim targiem między osią drzwi i osią schodków, liczyłem na to, że takiej 3cm różnicy nikt prócz mojej małżonki nie dojrzy...  :sad: 

J.

----------


## Jacekss

to jest raczej mało istotny detal, nie ma co się przejmować  :wink:  w normalnym użytkowaniu przestaniesz zwracać na to uwagę.. nie będzie czasu  :wink: 
btw. murarze jak murarze.. przy swoich wewn. schodach też musiałem się pomęczyć przy kładzeniu stopnic i podstopnic.. bo schody okazały się nierówne

----------


## Drimeth

Piękna(-y?) Łosia wyszła  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> Echhh... no i wypatrzyła, no! 
> 
> Tak, masz rację, oś schodów jest rozjechana z osią drzwi o 6cm, niestety przy szalowaniu tych schodków budowlańcy nie wykonali tego co do centymetra. Płytki są ułożone "krakowskim targiem między osią drzwi i osią schodków, liczyłem na to, że takiej 3cm różnicy nikt prócz mojej małżonki nie dojrzy... 
> 
> J.


Zatem nie Łoś a para Łosi lub dwa Łosie  :big lol: 
3 cm się nie przejmuj to nie autostrada  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Komarów jest w tym roku delikatnie mówiąc więcej, niż zwykle. Jeszcze za dnia, jak sobie coś dłubałem przy tym podcieniu wejściowym i okolicach, żarły tak tylko od niechcenia, natomiast korzystając z otwartej bramy garażowej, jak się potem okazało, robiły desant do wnętrza domu. Wynik późniejszego boju w garażu: 36 komarów zatłuczonych w jednej sesji! TRZYDZIEŚCI SZEŚĆ!!!!! Plus bliżej nieokreślona liczba komarów zatłuczonych w samym domu...

Przy okazji robienia tego podcienia miałem okazje pokonwersować sobie z kolejnym naszym lokatorem: szpakiem, który wprowadził nam się pod dachówkę, tuż przy wejściu. Dzięki mojemu dłuższemu pobytowi tuż koło jego gniazda, oswoił się, zhardział i nie tylko nie uciekał, ale jeszcze skrzeczał na mnie złowrogo! Oto i on:



I w trakcie wchodzenia do gniazda:





Przy okazji na zbliżeniu widać, że dachówkę omszyło na krawędziach. Na tym zbliżeniu wygląda to nieciekawie, ale:
- nasz dach jest w ciapki, więc na całości tego nie widać, plamy od mchu na krawędziach po prostu giną w masie.
- to jest strona północna, Ta sama strona na dachach sąsiadów wygląda zwykle gorzej.
- no i wreszcie mszą się tylko krawędzie, sama płaszczyzna dachówki już nie.

Ponieważ, jak wczoraj pisałem, skończyła mi się tarcza w przecinarce, a dziś moje ulubione sklepy nieczynne, nie mogłem kontynuować schodów, w ramach czczenia dnia świątecznego zabrałem się więc za przygotowania do wykonania cokołu. 

Cokół nasz póki co cały czas straszy malowniczą folią kubełkową, ale niestety jego okładzina ma być zrobiona takim samym sztucznym kamieniem, jak kominy i łuki nad oknami, materiał ten swoją cenę ma, a nasz budżet niestety nie jest z gumy. Jednak, przy okazji robienia tych schodków i okolic, stwierdziliśmy z żoną, że chociaż front domu sobie wyłożymy (po czym, istnieje realne ryzyko, że wybrany przez nas wzór sztucznego kamienia przestaną produkować...). Tak czy tak, żeby ten kamień chciał wisieć na styrodurze, musiałem tenże styrodur odpowiednio przygotować: 



Na zdjęciu: cokół zaciągnięty pierwszą warstwą siatki na kleju. Plus, rzecz jasna, Łajza na pierwszym planie, wymachujący zrzynkiem siatki tynkarskiej (chwilę później owinął sobie nią głowę). Oczywiście, następne co zrobił, to przejechał łapą po świeżym kleju, a widząc, że się upaprał, wytarł łapkę o spodnie. Starannie...  :mad: 

Ta siatkę chcę gęsto przykołkować przez styrodur do muru, a potem dołożyć na to jeszcze jedną warstwę siatki. Ten kamień nie jest szczególnie ciężki, więc mam nadzieję, że całość go utrzyma. Na kominach w końcu sporo wyższa ściana tego kamienia wisi na zwykłym styropianie (kominy są oklejone styropianem 2cm) nawet nie kołkowanym, jedynie owiniętym siatką dookoła i nic nie odpada. Zastanawiam się jedynie, czy faktycznie druga warstwa siatki wraz z drugą warstwą kleju całość wzmocni, czy wręcz przeciwnie, grubszy klej będzie bardziej podatny na rozwarstwienie. Jak myślicie?

J.

----------


## rewo66

Połóż drugą warstwę kleju ale juz bez siatki wtedy wzmocnisz i nic ci się nie będzie rozwarstwiać. Druga warstwa wyrówna ci ewentualne drobne nierówności. Dwie warstwy siatki to duża przesada. Zresztą kołkowanie na takiej powierzchni i wysokości to tys duza przesada.   :smile:   Po co dziurawić niepotrzebnie mur mikro mostkami cieplnymi. Ja kładłem styro na ścianie elewacyjnej bez kołkowania i styropian trzyma jak diabli i  ani myśli odpadać  :yes: 
Inną sprawą jest folia kubełkowa, którą jeszcze na zdjęciu widać. Będziesz do jej wysokości podwyższał grunt np żwirem czy kamykami? Dobrze by było dać na jej zakończenie specjalne listwy które możesz przykręcić do styroduru wkrętami z wykorzystaniem specjalnych slimakowych świderków. Nie znam ainfachowej nazwy tego plastikowego cegoś.  :smile: 

Poszukaj w necie listwy końcowe do folii kubełkowej

----------


## Jarek.P

Pamiętaj, że ja na to chcę przykleić sztuczny kamień. Metr kwadratowy waży jakieś 20 kilo... Nie będzie problemu?

Te listwy kończące - zaskoczyłeś mnie, nie wiedziałem, że jest coś takiego. Tak, słusznie się domyślasz, ta folia jest obcięta na wysokości docelowej opaski. Grunt do tej wysokości muszę podnieść, ale chcę to zrobić jedynie wąskim pasem przy domu, dalej podsypię już ziemią ogrodową formując niewielką skarpę. Na tym gruncie zaś pierwotnie miała być opaska z czegoś twardego (w sumie nie wiem, czy kostka, czy płytki "chodnikowe"), ale wysypane do krawężnika kamyczki może też nie byłyby głupie? Nie wiem, przedyskutujemy, zobaczymy co nam się bardziej podoba i na który rok po budowie najwcześniej można to planować (przy czym najbliższe pięć jest obetkane w zasadzie bez szans na modyfikacje).

J.

----------


## rewo66

Na moje oko to masz tam ok 50cm wysokości. Czyli na 1 metrze długości obciązenie wychodzi ok 10 kg. A to już jest połowe 20 kg.
Boję się że własnie przy 2 warstwach siatki może ci się rozwarstwiać. Jesli gdzię punktowo będzie zbyt mało kleju i siatka będzie stykać się siatką to tam może ci pod obciązeneim kamienia odchodzić. Dając drugą warstwę samego kleju wzmacniasz na całej powierzchni ten cokolik. Generalnie na elewacji siatka podwójnie idzie tylko w narożnikach otworów okiennych i drzwiowych i na zakład przy poszczegolnych pasach co ma zapobiegac pęknięciom wzdłuznym.
Jesli dasz kostkę to musiałbys położyc ją pod tym kamieniem aż do folii kubełkowej. Z jednej strony plus bo dodatkowo  może przejąć częśc obciązenia z drugiej strony przy mrozach może pojawić się nacisk ku górze. A to juz jest niewskazane. Ale u ciebie chyba bardziej piaski niż glina. 
Przy żwirku lub drobnych otoczakach unikasz efektu wysadzinowego i zapobiegnie ci brudzeniu tego kamienia od ziemi przy deszczach. 
Ja u siebie planuję krawęzniki i do środka w warstwach piasek + agrowłóknina + otoczaki o frakcji większej niż zwirek. 
Jeszcze jedno jak już robisz na tej części elewacji cokolik to zrób od razu też opaskę nie będziesz musiał wracać do tematu . Kopanie poóxniej przy położonym kamieniu naraza go na uszkodzenia i będzie niewygodne. Za jedną robotą masz komplet  :big grin:   Cokolik + opaska.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pomysł z opaską kamyczków zaczął mi się podobać coraz bardziej. Niestety jednak, przed chwilą żona storpedowała go jednym zdaniem: przypomniała mi o Łajzie. No i niestety.... Bo faktem jest, że Łajza te kamyczki by traktował jako najwspanialszą zabawkę, on by je nosił w kieszeniach, woził taczką, wpychał do rury wydechowej samochodu, żuł i lizał, tudzież przemycał do domu i potem z nimi spał. Tak więc, niestety...

Natomiast po lekturze naszej dyskusji, żona z radością przyklasnęła twemu pomysłowi, żeby choć ten kawałek opaski zrobić na docelowo. Mogłaby wtedy już w tym roku go obsadzić roślinami  :big lol: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Rozumiem.   :smile:   O tym sposobie wykorzystania kamyczków nie pomyślałem - fakt dziecko + kamyczki to jednak zbyt duże ryzyko  :big grin: 
Możesz położyc kostkę do kamienia a bezpośrednio pod kamieniem przy murze dac żwirek zwykły szary. Dziecko nie będzie miało do niego dostepu bo z boku kostka od góry kamień ozdobny a unikniesz efektu wysadzinowego. Wybór i sposób wykonania nalezy do was. Zatem pozostaje mi życzyc owocnej pracy.  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

A ten żwirek... trzeba? U nas gliny ani śladu, wokół domu bardzo chłonny piasek, chłonność gruntu jest na tyle duża, że woda z rynien nawet się nie rozlewa specjalnie na boki, wsiąka na bieżąco.

J.

----------


## Jacekss

pewnie chodzi o okres zimowy, żeby przypadkiem kostka nie "poszła" do góry podczas mrozów i nie uszkodziła kamienia - takie zabezpieczenie przeciwwysadzinowe
wg mnie warto to zrobić.. szkoda nowej elewacji

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie no, zgadza się, ale drążę temat dlatego, że wysadziny dotyczą raczej szczelnych gruntów, głównie gliny. U mnie ten problem nie istnieje, dlatego pytam, czy robić taki chłonny fartuch. Miedzy kostką (czy co to by miało być) a kamieniem i tak będzie jakaś szpara dylatacyjna, może to wystarczy?

J.

----------


## Jacekss

no w sumie jak masz jakieś kilkadziesiąt cm piachu to raczej nie powinno być problemu z wysadzaniem

----------


## rewo66

Taka dylatacja między kostką a kamieniem na cokoliku nie może być za duża bo niefajnie będzie to wyglądć. Jak masz piaski a po drzewostanie rosnącym na waszej działce przypuszczałem że u was piach. To nie powinienieś mieć problemów w zimie.

----------


## hesperius

Grecy starozytni cos tam pisali o rownowadze dynamicznej, nie tylko (Ł)osi, ale i symmetrii... etc, zatem jest wytlumaczenie  :wink: 

Uwielbiam Łajze  :smile: 

Dobrego tygodnia!

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj ja tam inżynier jestem, nie filozof, ale oczywiście masz rację, bo jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę wektor utworzony przez oś furtkowo-ogrodową, równoległy doń wektor schodkowy i prostopadły do obu wektor drzwiowy, to w obszarze przecięcia możemy zdefiniować medianę, której rotacja będzie odpowiadać wektorowi pokrywającemu się z osią symetrii położonych płytek. A ponieważ wzór na płytkach rotuje wokół środków opisywalnych macierzą dwuwymiarową, mamy więc rotację rotacji. A ponieważ rotacja rotacji jest równa gradientowi dywergencji minus nabla kwadrat, to jeśli do równania podstawimy gradient schodków równy 15cm, zostanie nam wtedy ta nieszczęsna nabla, która akurat nam pokryje ową 3cm dynamikę zmian pola wektorowego. 

*Q.E.D.*

J.

PS: Tak, wiem, że powyższe wywody to stek bzdur, ale ja z algebry wektorowej naprawdę już niewiele pamiętam. Tak naprawdę to nic ponad to najpiękniejsze twierdzenie algebry wektorowej zacytowane w tekście. Czasem tylko mi się przyśni pan doktor "Wasyl" w swym fioletowym wdzianku, z żółtym ogromnym sportowym stoperozegarkiem wiszącym na szyi, dostojnym krokiem snujący się po sali egzaminacyjnej i potem przez resztę nocy zlany potem przez sen paznokcie obgryzam (czasem się przyśni też doktor Łucja, ale wtedy już budzę się z krzykiem).

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Uwazam ze podstawowym bledem jest zaniehanie proby rozwiazania problemu plytek na plaszczyznie licz zespolonych. nalezy pamietac ze kazda liczba zespolona (schody czyli podmorowka zespolona z plytkami) moze zostac zapisana jako suma liczby rzeczywistej (os drzwi - schody) oraz urojonej (odchylenie osi). Podsumowujac: odchylenie osi jest nierzeczywiste, mozna je logicznie wyjasnic i pewnie przy odpowiedniej konstrukcji rownania (0,5+0,5+0,5... litra) da sie ja sprowadzic do zera  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No dobra. Ale wracając do tych starożytnych Greków, to jeden z nich udowodnił niegdyś, że ciało zanurzone w cieczy traci tyle, ile ta wyparta ciecz waży. I super, tylko sęk w tym, że taka konstrukcja równania, zwłaszcza przy odpowiednim doborze warunków początkowych spowoduje wzmożony ywypór cieczy, a biorąc pod uwagę, że nasz budżet i bez tego wyporu jest już i tak mocno napięty, to jednak wolałbym, żeby ciało już lepiej nic nie traciło, bo jak jeszcze trochę straci, to do końca miesiąca trzeba będzie pokrzywy konsumować (przesmażone z jajkiem dość smaczne swoją drogą są, ale bez przesady...). Tak więc, zostańmy może przy tych wartościach urojonych, zwłaszcza, że tyle, to ja nie wypiję  :smile: 

J.

----------


## hesperius

Hejka  :smile: 

Mam dobre wspomnienia ... Profesor logiki elementarnej, ktory rozpoczynal wywod dokladnie w miejscu, w ktorym go zakonczyl tydzien wczesniej, nie dysponujac zadnymi notatkami. Poezja w matematyce  :smile:  Na wykladzie wszystko wydawalo sie super jasne, a po wykladzie szlaczki chinskich znaczkow  :wink:  

Herbert opisal osiegniecia Grekow w laczeniu piekna i matematyki w "Labiryncie nad morzem", wiec sie nie bede wymadrzac  :wink:  Zycze natomiast 'solidnej' liczby calkowitej dodatniej poprzedzajacej wlasciwa ilosc...zer na koncie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

**** Ogłoszenie ****
_Aaaaaaaa, a Łajzę, rocznik 2010, mało używany, w stanie bardzo dobrym, oddam od zaraz. I jeszcze w gratisie coś dołożę!_

J. (po godzinie szukania po całym domu z obłędem w oczach świeżo kupionej diamentowej tarczy od przecinarki do glazury)

PS: tarcza po tejże godzinie się znalazła, w momencie kiedy zacząłem jej szukać w tych mniej prawdopodobnych miejscach, jak szafki ubraniowe, pralka, lodówka i tym podobne. Znalazłem ją w koszu na brudną bieliznę)
PS2: ku pamięci: Łajza, lat niecałe trzy, dziś rano poganiany paszczowo w temacie wrócenia do stołu i skończenia śniadania, odparł był sobie:* daj mi spokój, dziś jest święto, szlaaag!*

----------


## nita83

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

:rotfl:  :rotfl: dawno :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: się :rotfl:  :rotfl: tak :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: nie  uśmiałam :big lol:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> 


J/w

----------


## rewo66

No cóż  :big lol:  Na mnie nie licz.  :big grin:

----------


## bajcik

Łajzę możesz wypożyczać parom planującym się pobrać, aby sprawdzili swoją odporność na trudności życiowe  :wink: 

Bardziej w temacie budowlanym - czym się kierowałeś umieszczając zawory odcinające w instalacji (c)wu? Jedni mają tylko zawór przy liczniku, a u ciebie chyba nawet pojedyńczą łazienkę można odłączyć.

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie tym, żeby można było odłączyć każdą łazienkę z osobna. Przy dłubaniu (szumnie zwanym samodzielnym wykańczaniem) przydaje się  :smile:  

Starałem się to zrobić tak, żeby na zasilaniu każdego wodnego pomieszczenia były zawory odcinające. Wyjątkiem jest kuchnia oraz umywalka w kotłowni, obie odcinane wraz z dolną łazienką z powodu, że za małe (w hydraulicznym sensie), żeby je odcinać z osobna. Prócz tego instalacja wody zewnętrznej, zrobiona jako zupełnie osobna, oczywiście z odcięciem i spustem wody na zimę, zrobionym tak, żeby cała zlatywała grawitacyjnie. I tyle.

J.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

No cóż... pewnie autorzy właściciela tego zacnego dziennika nie jedną historię na temat Jarka P. by nam nam tu nastukali : )) 
Biorę Łajzę w ciemno, nawet bez gratisów : ))

----------


## Jarek.P

...yyyy  odmawiam zeznań!  :wink: 

J.

----------


## hesperius

:smile: 

W kwestii instalacji nie pomoge, ale do Łajzy nawet doplace! Bystrzacha z urokiem osobistym, rzadki egzemplarz  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Przykro mi, ale nie będzie biznesu, żona orzekła, że nie odda, mi w sumie też się szkoda zrobiło  :smile: 

J.

----------


## hesperius

Łajza uratowany !  :wink: 
(Nie, zebym byla taka okropna, ale w sumie... nie ma jak w domu  :wink:

----------


## Drimeth

> Przykro mi, ale nie będzie biznesu, żona orzekła, że nie odda, mi w sumie też się szkoda zrobiło 
> 
> J.


Za to jak ktoś wyżej zauważył wypożyczać parom planującym. Za opłatą oczywiście. I biznes się kręci  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mozna by w sumie taki ogolnonarodowy program zalozyc...

Jarek ma Lajze, my mamy Smarka przechodzacego bunt (prawie) szesciolatka, pewnie zaraz znajdzie sie ktos z nastoletnim pyskatym potomstwem...

Warto przemyslec temat... zaszczepilo by sie "inwentarz", ubezpieczylo od wszelkich kataklizmow jakie wspomniane wyzej moga poczynic i suksec murowany. Rok, dwa i mozna na gielde wchodzic  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Znaczy... taki "obóz przetrwania" dla rodziców założyć? Niezłe niezłe  :big grin: 

Zamiast wstępu do biznesu, polecam ten tekst:

http://www.mako.boo.pl/wesole_teksty/tekst_265.html

J.

----------


## rewo66

Dobre. Powinni to włączyc do obowiazkowej lektury w szkołach średnich.  :big grin:

----------


## hesperius

Chyba sobie wydrukuje ten tekscik, osmiornica powalila mnie na lopatki...  :smile: 

Z zycia (brata) wziete:
Tata, siedzac wygodnie na kanapie, odpowiada na pytanie syna: Synku, a co ja bede z tego mial, ze wstane i dam Ci gume do zucia? 
Synek, lat 5 (wowczas): Jak to co?! Swiety spokoj!
Tata: Synu, przekonales mnie...
Synek: Yes! Dobra odpowiedz!

Dobrego dnia, Kochani Rodzice!  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobry gość,będą z niego ludzie  :Lol: 

Ten cytowany przeze mnie tekst zaś jest super, ale tak naprawdę super to on jest w oryginalnej postaci, wraz z rysunkami - pochodzi z ilustrowanego poradnika autorstwa Martina Baxendale  :smile: 
Fragment z ośmiornicą jest moim ulubionym. Zaraz obok "weź niedużego melona"  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## hesperius

Łajza to dopiero ma zadatki na Ludzia  :smile: 

A propos tesktu... Koziol tez wymiata..., tekst powedrowal w eter  :Smile:

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Tekst rzeczywiście niezły : )

Co do pomysłu na biznes survivalowy dla kandydatów na rodziców - mogę dorzucić 18-latkę... Dziećmi się zaopiekuje, w końcu pełnoletnia jest  :big grin:  Kurcze, delektujcie się czasem, kiedy najgorszą karą i groźbą dla potomstwa jest zakaz oglądania bajek i szlaban na zakup cuksów : ) Potem nie będzie już tak różowo : )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Co do pomysłu na biznes survivalowy dla kandydatów na rodziców - mogę dorzucić 18-latkę...




nieno blagam... to juz jest normalnie streczycielstwo  :big grin: 


PS. gdybym nie byk zonaty napsalbym: a daj no zdjecie  :smile: 

PPS. to moze jakis niezonaty poprosi o ta fote ? :wink:

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Koledze się chyba coś lekko pomyliło... niech przeczyta wcześniejsze posty  :big grin: 

Czekam na relację z postępów wykończeniowych u sąsiada, bo u nas lekki marazm budowlany nastąpił więc fajnie choć poczytać o dokonaniach innych : ))

----------


## krzysztof5426

Ejże !
Tomasz ma po prostu poczucie humoru !

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Ejże! Na końcu zdania jest taka żółta mordka  :big grin: 

Nie spamujmy Jarkowi wątka : )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ejże !
> Tomasz ma po prostu poczucie humoru !



nieeeno skad! jestem zgorzknialy, dretwy, marudny, upierdliwy, zlosliwy, uparty jak osiol i wybitnie pamietliwy (no chociaz w czyms jestem wybitny :wink: )

aha i jeszcze leniwy, o poczuciu humoru Żona nic nie wspomina  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> l i wybitnie pamietliwy (no chociaz w czyms jestem wybitny)


To i tak masz nieźle, bo ja wybitną to mam tylko sklerozę  :wink: 

J.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Skleroza bywa zbawienna... Cóż my to mieliśmy zrobić? Aaa... zamówić kontener, ponieważ śmieci wyłażą z garażu, zarezerwować glebogryzarkę (ale taką, co ją można upchnąć do Agresora model Seicento... no chyba, że ktoś zna miłych umięśnionych panów skłonnych za  niewielką kasę poszaleć na łopacie), zamówić wywrotkę naturalnego materiału w postaci krowiej kupki, bo sąsiadka wyraziła stanowcze  veto wobec stosowania strasznej, szkodzącej jej dzieciom chemii zwanej Randap, ścignąć z innej komórki (nie odbiera z telefonu wcześniej stosowanego) pana Be. Bąka od płota, co go to raczył spierniczyć, przesunąć szambo, bo gminna władza wyraziła ochotę na kanalizację... Wydrukować tekst  "O psie, co jeździł koleją" dla Małej. Przekonać ją, że historia Lampo to tylko fikcja literacka. Podać hustkę do wydmuchania nosa - ryczy bo ten biedny pies... <wiem, chustka pisze się przez ch>  Spacyfikować, bo jutro trzeba rano wstać. Przeczytać umowę, co ją 18stka zawarła z pracodawcą na lato, kolacja już jest... Truskawki z lodami śmietankowymi na deser też  :big grin: 
Coś jeszcze, ale nie pamiętam... 
Sorki za spam  :big grin:

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

P.S. Nakarmić kota, kupć papier toaletowy, nakkręcić budzik. Dobranoc  :big grin:

----------


## nita83

u mężczyzny częściowa skleroza jest wskazana, zawsze można wmówić, że nowe buty sa tymi starymi  :smile:

----------


## orzechot

> Ponieważ kilka rzeczy trzeba było umyć, wyciągnąłem myjkę ciśnieniową. I choć pisałem już kiedyś, powtórzę: myjkę ciśnieniową TRZEBA mieć! To urządzenie jest równie niezbędne, jak... no może nie jak lodówka, ale jak zmywarka, to już spokojnie! O rzeczach oczywistych typu "można sobie umyć samochód, czy odczyścić zaskorupiałego po sezonie grilla" nawet nie będę pisał, ale ile to urządzenie ma możliwości dodatkowych... np. odkryta przeze mnie przypadkiem i z dziką radością wprowadzona w życie możliwość błyskawicznego okorowywania sosnowych okrąglaków


Powoli acz konsekwentnie i nieubłaganie zbierają mi się argumenty za tym, że jednak myjkę trzeba będzie kupić, bo potrzebna. Napisz proszę coś o swojej, bo nie wiem od czego zacząć patrząc na te urządzenia.

Pozdro

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, słusznie!
Z moich (czyli subiektywnych i niekoniecznie słusznych, ale... poczytasz chyba i inne opinie przed zakupem) przemyśleń:
1) Myjki dzielą się na zabawkowe i porządne. Zabawkowe mają pompę z plastiku i ciśnienie rzędu 80barów, porządne mają pompy aluminiowe bądź wręcz mosiężne i ciśnienie >100 barów (typowo 120, 150). Oczywiście za konstrukcją idzie cena, niemniej moim zdaniem w zabawki nie ma się co pchać, krótki żywot mają, czytałem, że można je zarżnąć jedną, dłuższą akcją mycia.
2) Nie musisz mieć Karchera. Karcher to myjkowy mercedes, płacisz za samą markę. Jest co prawda dużo promocji, bez problemu kupisz myjkę Karchera za ~250-300zł, ale będzie to plastikowa zabawka, czyli patrz punkt 1). Dodatkowo Karcher ma dość kiepskie opinie jeśli chodzi o serwis gwarancyjny. Za cenę Karchera kupisz o wiele lepszy model niekarchera.
3) zbiornik na detergent. Tańsze modele mają (bądź trzeba dokupić) taką butlę montowaną między dyszę a wąż, droższe miewają zbiornik wbudowany.
4) zwijak do węża. Przydaje się.
5) akcesoria! można dokupować potem, ale zawsze to i problem z szukaniem kompatybilnych... lepiej kupić zestaw. W zestawie powinny się znaleźć: 
- dysza Vario - regulowana, strzela wąskim strumieniem, który można spłaszczać. Tą dyszą uzyskasz najsilniej działajacy strumień wody.
- dysza Roto - specjalna konstrukcja ruchomej dyszy powoduje, że strumień wody dodatkowo wiruje, bardzo skuteczna do czyszczenia, czyści szybciej od Vario, ale nie tak agresywnie (co czasem jest wadą a czasem zaletą)
- szczotka - wiadomo: samochód, okna, itp.
Tyle mam, mógłbym mieć jeszcze:
- dyszę do mycia kostki brukowej/tarasu, nie wiem, jak się nazywa, wygląda jak wykrywacz min z czasów IIWŚ

Moja Myjka pochodzi z Lidla i bardzo ją sobie chwalę (kupiłem zresztą naczytawszy się pochwał na forach samochodowych), nie podobają mi się w niej jednak pewne rzeczy:
- niekompatybilność z karcherem. Niby wszystko co potrzebne ta myjka ma, ale gdybym jednak chciał sobie coś dokupić (np. piaskarkę - chciałbym kiedyś), będzie problem.
- zwijak do węża jest jakiś taki delikatny, albo wąż za sztywny, w każdym razie jedno z drugim nie bardzo współpracuje. Jedyny realny sposób zwijania to jednoczesne kręcenie korbą z podawaniem węża drugą ręką.
- wbudowany zbiornik na płyn... tu nie wiem. Korzystałem z tego dwa razy i może to normalne, może robię coś źle, ale wydaje mi się, że jeśli do jednego mycia samochodu zużywana jest cała zawartość ćwierćlitrowego zbiorniczka (a samochód tonie w pianie), to chyba coś jest nie OK. Mam wrażenie, że ten płyn, jeśli jest w zbiorniczku, jest pobierany cały czas, niezależnie od tego, czy dysza ma go pobierać, czy nie. Trochę mi się nie chce tego reklamować, chyba dorobię na wężyku od zbiorniczka taki akwaryjny zaworek po prostu.

A i jeszcze jedno: szukając myjki dla siebie patrz na dostępność serwisu. Dwa lata gwarancji teoretycznie ma każda, ale co z tego, jeśli do tej gwarancji będziesz musiał urządzenie (duże i ciężkie) wysłać gdzieś na własny koszt, bez żadnej pewności, że wróci? Dlatego myjki z allegro niekoniecznie muszą być dobrym wyborem.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

O czym by tu, żeby nie okazało się (znów), że tylko jedno mi w głowie...

O, taki  sterownik do recyrkulacji choćby. Zainstalowany jest od kilku dni i (póki co) działa znakomicie, ale trochę zachodu z nim miałem, póki go nie doprowadziłem do obecnej formy. Fakt jego ukończenia anonsowałem co prawda już dawno temu, ale wiadomo... to,że wszystko działało jak należy w czasie testów, to jeszcze nie znaczy, że działałoby w czasie prawdziwej pracy. Tak też się to skończyło i u mnie, kiedy urządzenie zostało już podłączone pod prawdziwe zasilanie i zamiast zworek symulujących zdarzenia, zacząłem te zdarzenia symulować realnie, całość okazała się być jeszcze mooocno niedopracowana. No, ale to normalna kolej rzeczy w przypadku prototypu. Robiąc wersję drugą urządzenia zrobiłbym je ociupinkę inaczej, teraz bolączki likwidowałem głównie programowo. Udało się, choć procesor, mały Attiny, który, kiedy zaczynałem projekt, wydawał mi się wręcz przesadnie duży, został wykorzystany co do portu i niemal co do bajta pamięci (wykorzystanie Flasha: 98%) a i tak musiałem zrezygnować z jednej, mało w sumie istotnej funkcjonalności, bo się nie mieściła.

I pora na zdjęcie. Przedstawia ono wspomniane robocze już testy urządzenia, w otoczeniu całego twórczego pier...dzielnika. Żarówka symuluje pompę obiegową, druciki - zewnętrzne zdarzenia (własnie tu był zasadniczy problem: wcześniej symulowałem to zworkami po stronie niskonapięciowej, symulacja podawaniem 230V spowodowała, że chwilowe wartości napięcia sieci momentami bruździły)



Z boku widać sondy temperaturowe, nie załapała się zapalniczka do ich podgrzewania. Sonda na zbliżeniu:



Wewnątrz rurki (zalanej silikonem): DS18B20, czyli termometr idealny  :smile:  (dla elektronika)

I całość zamontowana już na swoim miejscu, jeszcze bez założonej wierzchniej obudowy:



Nad tym jeszcze chwilkę popracuję, np. wywalę w diabły tą listwę PE, bo do niczego nie jest potrzebna, a wręcz nawet szkodzi (tworząc pętlę na połączeniach wyrównawczych), ale to już jest kosmetyka.

Sonda zainstalowana przy pompie (tu też przyjdzie jeszcze izolacja z pianki):



Wnioski końcowe dla ewentualnych naśladowców:
1) ktoś kiedyś pytał o energooszczędność. Sprawdziłem. Samo urządzenie w stanie czuwania pobiera 1,8W, w stanie pełnej operatywności (obie pompy włączone, wszystkie wejścia aktywne) - 2,6W, z czego same LEDy na panelu wierzchnim to jakieś 0,2W. Tak więc chyba jest ok  :smile: 
2) samo sterowanie recyrkulacją w oparciu o temperaturę na powrocie - dla mnie bomba! Pompa włącza się dużo rzadziej, niż wcześniej i nie wychładza niepotrzebnie zbiornika, co ma realny wpływ na zużycie gazu. Muszę dołączyć tam prowizorycznie jakiś licznik i zmierzyć, ile ta pompka pracuje na dobę, ale tak od przypadku do przypadku zaglądając do szachtu, póki co jedynie raz udało mi się zastać ją pracującą A i tak się zaraz wyłączyła. A dochodzi jeszcze całkowite blokowanie recyrkulacji w momencie, kiedy jest zbędna (nikogo nie ma w domu, nikt nie łazi po parterze, nikt nie zapalił światła w łazience). Próg wyłączania pomp to temperatura 35 stopni na powrocie - wymyśliłem, że 35 stopni to taka graniczna temperatura, przy której wodę przestaje się odbierać jako zimną, a ponieważ mierzona jest na samym końcu obiegu, w punktach poboru i tak będzie wyższa.
3) Z całego tematu póki co najbardziej męczące jest dla mnie włażenie do tego szachtu za każdym razem, kiedy coś chcę jeszcze zmodyfikować, czy choćby sprawdzić. A ponieważ sam fakt ukończenia tego ustrojstwa spowodował u mnie stan ogólnego samozachwytu i walenia się pięściami w klatę (khe khe kheee, o moje płuca!), zacząłem już myśleć nad wersją V.2 - wyposażoną w interfejs ethernetowy, widoczną po IP, która będzie można monitorować przez domową sieć LAN, zdalnie  :smile: 

Ale to niewaaaażne!

Inna sprawa, to tematy podwórkowe. Małżonka moja sprowadza skąd tylko może najprzeróżniejsze krzaki, sadzimy na potęgę komary mają dzięki temu radochę, a czasu na inne tematy nie ma... Zresztą pogoda na prace zewnętrzne też nie bałdzo, z rozgrzebanego (i pokazywanego wcześniej) wejścia do domu udało mi się jedynie osadzić wycieraczkę drzwiową (wraz z odpływem) i zaciągnąć dodatkowym klejem siatkę na cokole. Zdjęć nie ma. Będą. Później. Jak skończę albo przynajmniej popchnę do przodu.

Ale to niewaaażne!
Cokół! Z żoną postanowiliśmy, że choć front domu zrobimy w tym roku na tip-top, z cokołem, opaską i wszystkim na ostatni guzik. W związku z czym na gwałt trzeba myśleć o opasce. Fakty już kiedyś podawałem: dom w suchym otoczeniu, grunt piaszczysty, bardzo chłonny, zerowe ryzyko wysadzin. To co jest muszę podsypać ze 20cm wyżej i wyłożyć takim czymś:



I teraz moje wątpliwości:
- jako materiał na podsypanie oczywiście mogę zamówić wywrotkę wiślaka, w końcu przy naszym budżecie pięć stówek wtę czy wewtę...  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  ale szczerze mówiąc wolałbym bezkosztowo: mogę przerzucić tam taczką hałdę nawierzchni ściągniętej przez spychacz w czasie robienia naszej drogi dojazdowej, hałda jest de facto niczyja i wraz z sąsiadami podbieramy ją od czasu do czasu do różnych zastosowań. Jest to taki leśny piasek, dość miałki, ilasty, jedynie miejscami żółty, w większości szary w kolorze. Wiem, że to się będzie ciężko zagęszczać, ale czy tylko ciężko, czy raczej po prostu: nie da się? Nie wiem, może nim podnieść, a na wierzch ładny piasek z cementem?
- i drugi temat: zagęszczanie. Tej opaski póki co mam do położenia jakieś 6m bieżących, trochę mi się nie chce wypożyczać do takiej robótki skoczka, poza tym żona obawia się, że skacząc skoczkiem tuż przy elewacji (a doświadczenie jako operator skoczka mam zerowe) uszkodzę ją. I tu moje pytanie drugie: ta opaska, to ma być opaska, nie chodnik komunikacyjny, po tym niemal nikt nie będzie chodził, obciążenie zerowe, grunt jak pisałem, niewysadzinowy, czy wchodzi w grę zrobienie tego bez zagęszczania, jedynie na wyrównanej, uklepanej deską nawierzchni?

Ale to niewaaażne!
Bo jedno, co ważne, 
to piwo jest ważne!!
[swoją drogą, ciekaw  jestem, ile osób jeszcze rozpozna, jakiego tekstu to przeróbka. Eeeh.... starość...]

Tak, piwo. Odgrażałem się jakiś czas temu, że rozpocznę produkcję alternatywną? Odgrażałem. No i co? Ano nic, nadejszła ta wiekopomna chwiła. Chwiła miała postać wielgachnego kartonu, który pewnego dnia przywiózł kurier, a który to karton zawierał wszystko, co niezbędne



Szczegółowo produkcji nie będę opisywał, jest na ten temat mnóstwo stron i opisów (momentami przeczących sobie wzajemnie nawiasem mówiąc), w każdym razie wczoraj był Ten Dzień:





W tle uważne oko dojrzy wzorzec do porównań  :Lol: 
I tyle. Piwo właśnie fermentuje, za 4 dni będzie przelane, za kolejnych 5 rozlane do butelek. A jakoś w lipcu - premiera!  :big grin:  :big lol: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

ATTiny tylko tym steruje? Ta pompka obok może mieć więcej mocy obliczeniowej  :smile:  Wczoraj zajrzałem do swojej pompy - siedzi tam stm32!

Tą sondę wystarczy dotknąć, czy użyłeś jeszcze jakiejś pasty termoprzewodzącej?

Czemu by szkodziła pęta na połączeniach wyrównawczych?

Jak byś mógł jeszcze w skrócie napisać o co chodzi z tymi gruntami wysadzinowymi, to publiczność wątku byłaby bogatsza o nową wiedzę  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

... by młodym być...

mam podsypany piasek pod samym domem, rzeczny, na razie tylko psy go depczą i czasem nań sikają jak deszcz pada. 

Docelowo miały być tam wąskie płytki betonowe, ale jakoś nie składa się by je zrobić, ostatni pomysł to drobne otoczaki - nam nikt ich wybierać nie będzie i do łóżka ze sobą nie będzie zabierał  :wink: 

Może na razie podsyp piachem, jak Wyjątek zmieni upodobania położysz kamyki

tu fragment z ,,murkiem oporowym" z betonu - na górze piach, z drugiej strony mamy wkopaną dechę po budowlaną robiącą czasowo jako obrzeże

----------


## Jarek.P

Wstawiłem ATTiny, bo mam ich duży zapas, a to urządzenie zapowiadało się na niewiele bardziej skomplikowane od bramki logicznej (narysowanej zresztą na schemacie na obudowie urządzenia, pokazywanej niedawno), miało włączyć pompę jak sygnały wejściowe na to pozwolą i wyłączyć, jak temperatura będzie odpowiednia. Rzecz się jednak rozrosła o różne "a co będzie, jak...", dodatkowo musiałem dorobić programową niwelację faktu, że napięcie wejściowe zmienne jest (i procesor sprawdzając co sekundę jego obecność mógł trafiać akurat w zerową wartość jego przebiegu - powodowało to cykliczne krótkie wyłączanie pomp), sama obsługa 1wire (termometry) też swoje zajmuje... wypełnił się  :smile: 

Sondę tylko przypasałem trytytką. To była prowizorka, docelowo chciałem tam cybanta dawać, ale chyba tak zostawię jak jest, bo działa OK. Na całość tylko gąbka pójdzie.

Pętla na połączeniach wyrównawczych - jak każda pętla na obwodzie masy, niczemu nie służy, a jedynie szkodzi: tworzy zwój wielkiej cewki, który łapie zakłócenia EM i wprowadza je nam w instalację, jest to dość niezdrowe dla elektroniki wszelakiej, zwłaszcza w czasie burzy, kiedy to owo wyindukowane zakłócenie EM może przyjąć dramatyczne wartości  :smile: 
To moje urządzenie jest wykonane w drugiej klasie izolacji, więc przewodu PE nie wymaga. Doprowadzenia od oświetlenia łazienek przewód PE mają, ale jego podłączenie tworzyłoby wspomnianą pętlę, dlatego jest niepotrzebne. Jedyne więc, co jest tam potrzebne, to połączenie PE z zasilania z zaciskami PE pomp, jeden drut z jednej strony, dwa z drugiej - nie muszę tego robić na takiej wielkiej listwie.

A grunty wysadzinowe - to takie, w których woda, zamiast wsiąknąć głęboko i spłynąć do morza, zostaje płytko, a potem zimą zamarza, wysadzając jednocześnie grunt do góry. Chodnik na takim gruncie, to murowane Bieszczady a czasem nawet i Karpaty po pierwszej solidnej zimie  :smile:  Ziemie gliniaste tak mają.


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Docelowo miały być tam wąskie płytki betonowe, ale jakoś nie składa się by je zrobić, ostatni pomysł to drobne otoczaki - nam nikt ich wybierać nie będzie i do łóżka ze sobą nie będzie zabierał 
> 
> Może na razie podsyp piachem, jak Wyjątek zmieni upodobania położysz kamyki
> 
> tu fragment z ,,murkiem oporowym" z betonu - na górze piach, z drugiej strony mamy wkopaną dechę po budowlaną robiącą czasowo jako obrzeże


To nie Wyjątek, on już z tego wyrósł, to Łajza  :smile: 
Z tą deską nie rozumiem, gdzie ona jest? Z drugiej strony, znaczy przy ścianie?

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Z drugiej strony domu, tam zamiast murka, jest wkopana decha (wcześniej jako tako zabezpieczona drewnochronem - jakby to miało co pomóc) 

Faktycznie miałam na myśli Twojego młodszego ancymonka Łajzę  :oops:

----------


## Jarek.P

RATUNKUUU!!!!

Własne etykiety do piwa. Temat znacznie przekracza zarówno moje zdolności graficzne, jak i program graficzny adekwatny dla mojego poziomu, znaczy painta. A marzy mi się coś takiego:

http://browar-elefant.blogspot.com/p/etykiety.html

Czy ktoś odrobinkę bardziej zaawansowany w grafice komputerowej byłby w stanie mi zrobić coś takiego w formie edytowalnej przez Gimpa? Tak, żeby napisy i zdjęcie były jako osobne obiekty, które sobie mogę podmienić? Odwdzięczę się piwem własnej produkcji, oczywiście przy założeniu, że coś mi z tego wyjdzie  :smile: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

ja korzystałem z tego: http://bottlabel.com/etykiety-na-piw...na-piwo-5.html
potem zrzut ekranu, a w gimpie resize+rozmnożenie na stronie.

----------


## Jarek.P

yyyy...., dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## nita83

trzymam kciuki za piwo
reszta nieważna  :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Powodzenia w produkcji piwa !

----------


## rewo66

Życiodajny nektar się tu warzy  :big grin:  
Czekam na efekty degustacyjne.  :yes: 
Ech.no załamka zamiast szpachlować spoiny w płytach gipsowych wolałbym tys powarzyć se browara.  :sad:     Może kiedyś?
Jarek wyslij kropelkę mailem to spróbuję  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Fermentuje  :big grin: 



J.

----------


## bajcik

O, to można tak otworzyć bez obawy o zakażenie piwka?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mądre poradniki wręcz zalecają w czasie fermentacji burzliwej, żeby fermentora nie zamykać na szczelnie, a jedynie przykryć luźno leżącą pokrywą, codziennie otwierać i mieszać sterylną łychą. Od samego otwarcia na minutę to się nie skazi. Szczelnie i z rurką dopiero w czasie fermentacji wtórnej.

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

Ojjj czy jest jeszcze szansa na załapanie się na jedną buteleczkę trunku???
Lubie piwa regionalne a z Marek jeszcze nie próbowałem.

Ps. Kiedyś na BBC był program Oz & James Drink to Britain - polecam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Szansa, to dopiero będzie gdzieś pod koniec lipca, o ile wszystko się uda i faktycznie wyjdzie mi piwo, a nie dajmy na to ocet winny  :smile: 
Oczywiście, wtedy zapraszam 

J.

----------


## compi

Jarku, powinienes prewencyjnie odpalić od razu drugi sort tego trunku. Zdaje się, że będzie sporo chętnych . Na pewno ja, a że ekspresówka w 50% zrobiona ode mnie do Marek, więc...

----------


## Jarek.P

:big grin:  dobra, może poczekajmy z tymi planami, bo robienie ich teraz tylko zapeszy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Czemu ja do tych Marek mam tak daleko.. aż tyle kilometrów na jedno piwo to jechać się nie opłaca..  :sad:

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Ja mam całkiem blisko  :big grin:  No ale to ani groźba ani obietnica... : )) Trzymam kciuki za prawidłową fermentację. Tylko na wszystko proszę, pilnuj Łajzę, żeby nie degustował tej pysznej oranżadki  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Degustował jak degustował gorzej jak tarczę diamentową tam wrzuci albo co innego  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Spokojna głowa, piwo jest pod kluczem  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

> Spokojna głowa, piwo jest pod kluczem 
> 
> J.


No właśnie i o ten klucz bym się obawiał. Jarek masz zapasowy?  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

TY WEŹ MNIE NIE STRASZ, CO????  :Evil: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Urlop. A dokładniej mówiąc, pewien szczególny rodzaj urlopu, dościślany przymiotnikiem (Baczność!): WYPOCZYNKOWY. Spocznij!

Urlop wypoczynkowy ma to do siebie, że przypada zwykle w miesiące okołoletnie i zwyczajowo jest związany z wodą. Różnie jest związany, są na przykład ludzie, którzy podobno w trakcie urlopu jeżdżą nad taką wieeeelką wodę i tam zalegają na kocach. Albo wchodzą do tej wody, a jak już wyjdą, to potem zalegają. Albo najpierw zalegają, a potem wchodzą. Nienormalni jacyś...
Są też tacy ludzie, którzy do wody odczuwają awersję, chcą się od niej trzymać jak najdalej i ci jadą tam, gdzie do wody daleko, a jeszcze najlepiej, jak od wody coś solidnego oddziela. Skała, dajmy na to. W góry jadą, znaczy. Tamże łażą po kątach, bojaźliwie co jakiś czas spoglądając tylko w niebo, czy aby woda ich z zaskoczenia z góry nie napadnie, prawdziwi twardziele nawet do mycia kontakt z wodą ograniczają, zasłaniając się pretekstem, że bieżąca jest tylko z potoku trzy godziny szlakiem w dół i nikt nie będzie dla głupiego mycia zapierniczał.
Trzecia wreszcie grupa ludzi, urlop spędza w sposób wielce oryginalny: układa się na kanapie i zapada w drzemkę. Niestety, czasem ją muszą przerywać dla tak trywialnych rzeczy, jak jedzenie i.... i picie, powiedzmy, ale pomijając te oczywistości, drzemka jest ciągła. Najwyżej, gdzieś tak w połowie urlopu jest wykonywany czyn heroiczny: obracają się na drugi bok.

Jest jednak i czwarta grupa: samoroby budowlane. Oj, ci to dopiero potrafią! Praktyczne połączenie powyższych sposobów spędzania urlopu wypoczynkowego? A nie ma problemu, spoooko, nie takie rzeczy się robiło!

Tak, dobrze się domyślacie, mam urlop!  :big lol:  Krótki bo ledwie tygodniowy, więc tym dynamiczniej należy go spędzić, prawda?  :wink: 

Zaczęło się ambitnie, bo od skałek:



W roli skałek wystąpiły nasze schody wejściowe, oto i one już po pracach skałkowych:



Półokrągłe i w Łosi. Miały być i są! Już. O Łosi wcześniej pisałem, że pierwotnie trochę wyszła obok, teraz, przy okazji oklejania tego płytkami wyszło na to, że okrągłość też była... No była. Nie wątpię, że murarz z naszej ekipy, który robił gięty szalunek do wylania tych schodków, w Swarzędzu, w dziale mebli giętych zrobiłby karierę, tu po prostu materiał miał marnej jakości, deska szalunkowa ponacinana piłą łańcuchową jak mu się wyygła, tak już została. A ponieważ te schodki po zapłytkowaniu w formie pierwotnej wyglądałyby idiotycznie (nawet nie chodzi o to, że nie w osi, to nie był półokrąg, tylko jakieś... coś), trzeba było ich kształt aproksymować do półokręgu. I to właśnie robiłem. Aproksymowałem. Młotowiertarką z długim wiertłem, potem z dłutem, a także ręcznym szpicakiem i największym młotem, jaki się w domu znalazł. Generalnie z lewej strony trzeba ich było całkiem sporo skuć, z prawej trzeba będzie odrobinkę dokleić, ale z tym czekam na jakiś suchszy dzień.

W trakcie, jak ja spędzałem urlop wypoczynkowy   przy skałkach, małżonka moja zajęła się innym typowo urlopowym zajęciem: zbieractwem. Z braku grzybów, zaczęła zbierać zioła. Przed domem jak raz porosły po pas miejscami, więc nawet nie musiała daleko chodzić. Ziółek przeróżnych (głównie te z grupy przeciwreumatycznych: pokrzywa, oset, mlecze, lebioda, łopian przy okazji i diabli jedni wiedzą, co tam jeszcze rosło) nazbierało się ze trzy taczki.
Pamiątkowe zdjęcie z wakacji - a jakże, jest! Na zdjęciu małżonka w koszulce upamiętniającej forum Muratora, siłuje się z rzepką. Czy czymśtam.



Niestety, w międzyczasie zmieniła się aura. Wodniście jakoś się zrobiło. A skoro sama natura zaczęła nas namawiać na urlop związany z wodą, należało się dostosować. Co my jednak mieliśmy chodzić na maliznę... Od razu z grubej rury pojechaliśmy! Opróżniliśmy naszą przysypialnianą garderobę z zawartości, po czym stanąłem w progu przystrojony w szaty magiczne (filcowy beret z antenką naciągnięty na uszy, gogle na oczach i maseczka na ustach, wyciągnąłem dłonie przed siebie i wygłosiłem te oto słowa:
- NIECH SIĘ ROZSTĄPI!!!!

Rozstąpiło się:



Mało mi było. Powtórzyłem więc:
- NIECH SIĘ BARDZIEJ ROZSTĄPI!!!

O i wtedy, jak nie dupło! Jak nie rozpękły się... no te.... wylewki! I styropiany! I wnet CO mogło suchą pianką przebyć ten przestwór, aż do miejsca pod oknem garderoby, gdzie będzie można dzięki temu powiesić grzejnik i naprawić mój poważny błąd polegający na niefrasobliwym stwierdzeniu, że w garderobie to grzejnik niepotrzebny, co z tego, że w samym załomie skosów, na pewno nie będzie aż tak zimno. Było, niestety... Miejmy nadzieję, że to se ne vrati.



I samo miejsce cudu:



I na razie to tyle. W pierwszy dzień urlopu wypoczynkowego wypocząłem godnie. Z kolejnych sprawozdanie będę zdawał. Tyle jeszcze sposobów spędzania urlopu przed nami...

J.

PS: Piwo sie robi. Fermentacja burzliwa ma się na ukończeniu, jutro najdalej pojutrze będę je zlewał na fermentację cichą.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarek !
Ty kup sobie jakąś lampę do opalania i postaw obok tego " dup" , bo nikt Ci nie uwierzy, że miałeś urlop !

----------


## Jarek.P

A nieeee, nie ma obawy. Dziś cały dzień wraz z sąsiadem ogrodzenie robiliśmy, a bąble od komarów przy odpowiednim zagęszczeniu dają całkiem niezłą namiastkę opalenizny  :wink: 
Zresztą... u mnie w pracy wszyscy wiedzą, jak ja urlopy spędzam, więc raczej nikt po mnie opalenizny oczekiwał nie będzie. Druga sprawa, to fakt, że u mnie w pracy sami panowie, więc podejrzewam, że potrzebne byłoby coś odrobinkę więcej niż opalenizna (bądź jej brak), żeby ktoś uwagę zwrócił  :wink:  


J.

PS: piwo właśnie zostało zlane znad osadu na 4 dni fermentacji cichej. Parametry - w normie (4 Blg). Smak - straszny siuwaks (ale na tym etapie to podobno normalne), niemniej po chwili w ustach zostawiający coś całkiem całkiem interesującego  :smile: 
Spostrzeżenia warte odnotowania "ku pamięci": po wymyciu fermentora, najpierw należy zakręcić kranik, a dopiero potem wlewać drogocenną ciecz. Nie na odwrót. 

PS2: nie, nie było tragedii, lałem powolutku, więc zorientowałem się natychmiast, wylało się może z 50ml. Ale i tego szkoda.

----------


## compi

Ty na ten kranik kłódeczkę na kluczyk, a kluczyk to ty wiesz już gdzie i jak żeby się kranik przypadkiem "sam" nie odkręcił... : )

----------


## Jarek.P

Spokooojnie, kranik wraz z przyległościami stoi sobie w najlepszym dlań miejscu, znaczy w moim warsztacie. A ten zamykam na klucz. 
Inna sprawa, że ten klucz to taki najprostszy, jak to w zamkach drzwi wewnętrznych, do otwarcia nawet kawałkiem drutu, bądź dowolnym innym kluczem, podprowadzonym z innych drzwi. A Łajza pod tym względem zdolny jest...
Dlatego dumam właśnie nad zastąpieniem tego zamka innym. Nie wiem tylko jeszcze jakim: na pewno nie kluczykowym, bo nie będę klucza od warsztatu nosił na smyczy na szyi przecież, a nie chcę sobie sam życia utrudniać i zmuszać do ganiania po klucz za każdym razem, jak będę chciał do warsztatu zajść po pi... yhm. Po piłę, powiedzmy. Albo młotek.

Myślę albo o zamku kodowym z klawiaturką albo o takim z czytnikiem linii papilarnych. To drugie mi się strasznie podoba, tylko drogawe trochę, niestety. No i nie jestem pewien, jak taki zamek reaguje na palce brudne, skaleczone - no takie, jak to zwykle u aktywnego użytkownika warsztatu, który, jak to w warsztacie, czasem sobie w palucha młotkiem walnie, czasem się piła omsknie, a czasem farba z pędzla złośliwie spłynie (a taka bejca dajmy na to jest właściwie nie do zmycia). Czy wtedy nici z dostępu do warsztatu? 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Spoko juz tam coś wymyslisz  :yes: 
Czekamy zatem na pierwsza degustację i wrażenia smakowe.  :big grin:

----------


## Aasia_

> Myślę albo o zamku kodowym z klawiaturką albo o takim z czytnikiem linii papilarnych. To drugie mi się strasznie podoba, tylko drogawe trochę, niestety. No i nie jestem pewien, jak taki zamek reaguje na palce brudne, skaleczone - no takie, jak to zwykle u aktywnego użytkownika warsztatu, który, jak to w warsztacie, czasem sobie w palucha młotkiem walnie, czasem się piła omsknie, a czasem farba z pędzla złośliwie spłynie (a taka bejca dajmy na to jest właściwie nie do zmycia). Czy wtedy nici z dostępu do warsztatu? 
> 
> J.


Wydaje mi się, że w czytniku można zarejestrować więcej niż jeden palec  :yes:  
Wtedy wystarczy że jeden jest wystarczająco czysty/cały ...

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Wydaje mi się, że w czytniku można zarejestrować więcej niż jeden palec  
> Wtedy wystarczy że jeden jest wystarczająco czysty/cały ...


Dokładnie. Wymontowany ze starych drzwi hotelowych. Przyjmuje 6 różnych palców.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Cichooo... Nie piszcie tak głośno...  Czy Łajza wchodzi już na forum Muratora?  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zamek - się poszuka w takim razie. Na alledrogo znalazłem póki co klamki z takim zamkiem po 300zł sztuka i sam skaner linii papilarnych, jakiś powystawowy za 150zł. Muszę jeszcze pogrzebać...

A wokół domu - aproksymacja półkola, faza II:



Co mmożna było aproksymować młotowiertarką, aproksymowałem już poprzednio, teraz trwa faza druga: nakładanie kolejnych warstw zaprawy wyrównującej. Widać też zaczątek podnoszenia gruntu wokół schodów i przy cokole. Jutro już powinienem zacząć kleić płytki...

No i ogrodzenie. Wykonane wespół wzespół wraz z sąsiadem:



Jak widać, proszę wycieczki, z jednej strony ogrodzenia mamy strzyżony do linijki, pięknie utrzymany trawniczek, z drugiej - supermodny, trędi i zgodny z najnowszymi kanonami ogrodnictwa światowego, *ogród biodynamiczny*. Spocznij! I oczywiście, nikt nie ma wątpliwości, która strona jest czyja, prawda?  :wink: 

(a tak nawiasem mówiąc - ogrodzenia z paneli zgrzewanych się super montuje i bardzo fajnie wychodzą, gdyby ktoś szukał pomysłu na niedrogie ogrodzenie, to polecam)

J.

----------


## netbet

> (a tak nawiasem mówiąc - ogrodzenia z paneli zgrzewanych się super montuje i bardzo fajnie wychodzą, gdyby ktoś szukał pomysłu na niedrogie ogrodzenie, to polecam)
> 
> J.


systemowe nie drogie? Jarek... weź no.. sie ogarnij....
strzelam :
2,5mb ogrodzenia systemem wychodzi jakieś .... sto ... ile?
może i jest szybkie...ale...

ja postawiłem na beton: słupki bet, dolna płyta bet, siata 150cm ( coby "córcia" :Lol:  - zwana ostatnio kłakiem - nie przeskoczyła ) 
całość .. nie przekracza stówy za 2,5 mb

liczę z robocizną - zleciłem - skaza na honorze - nie samorobnie - nie chce mi się - nie umiem - nie znam się - starzeję się - .... ale na prawdę nie chciało mi się...

NETbet'siatka

----------


## Jarek.P

32m ogrodzenia wraz ze słupkami, podmurówką, zaprawą do klejenia, wszelakimi akcesoriami do montażu i jeszcze niezbędnymi przy pracy dodatkami nam się równo w 2000zł zamknęła, co daje ok. 60zł za mb. Tylko tego wszystkiego trzeba poszukać z tanich źródeł, a nie "systemowe" z hipermarketu  :smile: 

Pewnie, że można taniej. Ale jak liczyłem ogrodzenie z siatki "na porządnie", wraz z drutem napinającym i siatką z tych porządniejszych (ocynk+PVC, do tego drut uczciwej średnicy), wychodziły mi niewiele mniejsze kwoty, a obawiałem się, że  z siatką mi tak łatwo samemu nie pójdzie (nie miałem nic do naciągania siatki). A montaż tych paneli to sama przyjemność jest.

J.

PS: Ku pamięci - Łajza, korzystając z dwudniowego braku jakiegokolwiek ogrodzenia między nami a sąsiadami, rozszerzył swój rewir na kolejny dom. A dzisiaj, kiedy ogrodzenie już stało, siedział wedle płota i nawoływał tęsknym głosem sąsiadkę lat 4 z kawałkiem, jadąc od razu z grubej rury: "Nie idź do domu! Zostań tu! *Kocham Cię*!!!"

----------


## krzysztof5426

> PS: Ku pamięci - Łajza, korzystając z dwudniowego braku jakiegokolwiek ogrodzenia między nami a sąsiadami, rozszerzył swój rewir na kolejny dom. A dzisiaj, kiedy ogrodzenie już stało, siedział wedle płota i nawoływał tęsknym głosem sąsiadkę lat 4 z kawałkiem, jadąc od razu z grubej rury: "Nie idź do domu! Zostań tu! *Kocham Cię*!!!"


Rozumiem, ze dzieci pewne cechy dziedziczą po rodzicach !
Jarku, to po kim on to ma ???

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie mam zielonego pojęcia, ja zawsze byłem z tych nieśmiałych  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

:big lol: 
A płotek wyszedł bardzo fajny. My też taki planujemy z 2 stron. Czekam na fotorelację z płytkowania aproksymowanych (tfu kto wymyslił taki termin) schodów wejściowych  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, porady będą!

*UWAGA UWAGA!*

Ci z P.T. czytających, którzy dopiero przymierzają się do budowy domu proszeni są o wzięcie kajecików, ołówków i pilne notowanie, ci zaś, którzy już budują, proszeni są przynajmniej o potakiwanie głową.

A Więc... (dobra, tak, wiem!) Tym z Was, którzy dopiero zastanawiają się nad projektem domu, bądź niuansami wykończeniowymi, zwłaszcza w temacie _jaki kształt tarasu, jaki kształt schodów wejściowych_, _czy jaki kształt balkonu_, ja z całego serca i z całej duszy, dobrze radzę:* trzy razy się zastanówcie!*
Ci z Was zaś, którzy podobnie do niżej podpisanego mają ograniczony jedynie wpływ na planowany wygląd domu czy jego detali, radzę jeszcze lepiej: bądźcie twardzi, po prostu się zaprzyjcie i nie pozwólcie! Jak trzeba, to Rejtana strzelcie, nie wiem, śpijcie ten tydzień na kozetce, czy róbcie sobie jakiś czas sami kolację, to minie i będzie OK, ale na swoim postawicie. Warto!

*Żadnych łuków !!!!!!!*

J.

PS.: O co chodzi? Ano o to:



O ten jeden schodek, którego zrobienie mi zajęło dzionek cały. Zostały się jeszcze dwa.. A potem jeszcze oba balkony (cały czas nieskończone), a na koniec taras. Grrrrrrr!!!!!

PS2: płytki świeżo po klejeniu, bez fug i nieczyszczone z nalotu po przecinarce, dlatego takie siwe. Poziom dołu będzie wyrównany chodnikiem.

----------


## rewo66

No na szczęscie u nas nie ma łuków bo moja zona ich nie preferuje.  :big grin: 
Ale czeka mnie taka robótka przy schodach wejściowych u teściów brrrrr
Widzę że dla ułatwienia masz płytki we wzorek  :yes:  
Dobrze że teście kupili płytki bez wzorka nie będzie dziubaniny przy wycinaniu na lico schodka  :big lol: 
Dałeś listwę maskującą aluminiową czy PCV. Bo nie za bardzo dowidzę ?
Jarek trzym się dasz radę zostały ci ino dwa schodki a o reszcie na razie nie myśl.  :big grin: 
Acha zapomniałem potaknąć więc idzie ci bardzo dobrze  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## nita83

:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Listwa maskująca oczywiście aluminiowa, PVC przy schodach by chyba krótki żywot miała. Za potaknięcia dzięki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Cudowny opis urlopu  :smile:  A mlodsza latorosl wyrasta chyba na okolicznego Amanta nr 1?  :smile: 
U nas lukow nie bedzie, bo w okolicy brakuje zdolnych samorobow!

Dobrego wypoczywania!

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... w końcu w Markach teraz będzie mieszkał, nie?  :wink: 
Dres tylko mu trzeba kupić i takie blaszane BMW na pedały i wszystkie laski z okolicy jego  :big grin: 

J.

(schody nieskończone, bo wczorajszy rozejm zawarty z komarami okazał się za krótki i po upływie czasu zostałem spacyfikowany na tyle skutecznie, że trzeba było przerwać. Piwo - zabutelkowane. Garderoba - skończona. Pokażę. Kiedyś.)

----------


## hesperius

:rotfl:  i nie zapomnij o zlotych lancuchach!  :smile: 

(Piwa: zazroszcze. Gratulacje! Moja dzialalnosc przetwornicza ogranicza sie do musow, przecierow i kompotow...).

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 


Zaległe zdjęcia: schody, powiedzmy, że na półmetku:



Z jednej strony, jak już wspominałem, słowo "łuk" wywołuje u mnie mordercze skojarzenia. Z drugiej jednak - wprawa czyni cuda, obecnie takie wycinanki po łuku robię szlifierką "z ręki" właściwie bez strat, na to, co widać zrobione, pękłem tylko jedną płytkę. Strasznie jestem ciekaw swoją drogą, ile za wyłożenie płytkami takich schodków policzyłby profesjonalista...

I piwo domowe, jak wspominałem, już zabutelkowane, oklejone etykietami, refermentuje sobie...



Łącznie 42 butelki  :big grin: 
Zdjęcie robione w moim warsztacie, stąd kablowo-bezładna otoczka. Również podłoga jest "patyną", ale w końcu warsztat nie jest miejscem, w którym się trzy razy w tygodniu jeździ na mopie (bo inne pomieszczenia w naszym domu są rzecz jasna trzy razy w tygodniu mopowane, a odkurzane to dwa do pięciu razy dziennie  :wink: )
Aha, ten napis na skrzynkach kłamie! Uprasza się o niebranie go pod uwagę, skrzynki zostały zakupione te a nie inne, tylko i wyłącznie z powodu, że były jedynymi skrzynkami w stanie bardzo dobrym, jakie znalazłem na sklepie, wszystkie inne były obdrapanym i oklejonym rozlanym piwskiem, mocno przechodzonym złomem.

J.

----------


## adamKolwaski

Dom w lesie to super sprawa, tylko co z komarami i innymi owadami, które są wszędzie? Umiecie z tym wytrzymać? Bo w lesie jest tego zatrzęsienie...

----------


## Jarek.P

komarów... yyyy.... taaaak.... no jest  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Tyle napiszę, że po pierwsze, do tego idzie przywyknąć. W każdym razie na tyle, żeby nie dostawać wielkich bąbli od każdego ukąszenia. Po drugie - komary tez mają swoje przyzwyczajenia i rzeczy, których nie lubią. W naszym przypadku sprawdza się stojąca na tarasie skrzynka balkonowa obsadzona krzaczkami komarnicy - to taka niepozorna roślinka, której zapachu komary nie lubią. Kiedy chcemy posiedzieć na tarasie, odpalam jeszcze gdzieś sprężynę Brosa (takie antykomarowe kadzidełko w formie zielonej spirali), jedno z drugim powoduje, że zamiast kłębiącego się stada komarów podlatują najwyżej pojedyncze sztuki. 

A w domu - zawsze pod ręką leży elektryczna rakieta przeciwkomarowa:



Ganianie z tym komarów to nawet fajna zabawa jest, a dość głośny strzał wyładowania, jakim są niszczone zdobycze daje duuużo satysfakcji  :Lol: 

Reszta owadów nie wadzi. Były szerszenie, ale ukiliłem, były osy, zostały wybite bronią biologiczną, z rzeczy potencjalnie drażliwych jest masa pająków, ale te nikomu nie wadzą, niektórzy (ja i Łajza) je nawet lubią.

J.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Potwierdzam - komary u nas jak byki albo jeszcze większe, choć nie budujemy się w lesie. Polecam olejek goździkowy. Pachnie całkiem sympatycznie, pod warunkiem stosowania w małym stężeniu. Potem na mniej odpornych na zapachy działa porażająco.  

Komarnicę znam, natomiast nie omieszkam zainwestować w patent z elektryczną rakietą. Forum pobudza wyobraźnię... już nas widzę pląsających po działce... a sąsiedzi myślą,  że w squasha gramy... i podziwiają naszą tężyznę fizyczną  :big grin: 

Schody bardzo pikne. Piwo... brak przymiotników, aby opisać wrażenie, jakie robi to mrowie butelek pięknie zaetykietowanych... P***a  anioła - jak mawia murarz nie mogąc zachwytu dostatecznie wyrazić  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zaczynam mieć tych schodów dosyć...



Na zdjęciu widać sprężynę antykomarową, dzięki której praca jest w ogóle możliwa, ponieważ zamiast stada setek komarów, wokół schodków kłębi się jedynie jakieś kilkadziesiąt tych najbardziej zdesperowanych. Obok rakieta antykomarowa do smeczowania tychże. Stosiki cegieł stanowią konstrukcję flankującą listwę obrzeżową, bo ten ostatni schodek jakiś wyjątkowo oporny się okazał.
Zostało mi jeszcze jedynie okleić wylot wody spod kratki (po prawo, najniższy schodek), wykończyć jakoś czoło podestu i zafugować. Może za tydzień?...

I druga sprawa: cokół. Wspominałem chyba, że postanowiliśmy choć front domu zrobić na ładnie (no... powiedzmy, że na ładniej), stąd cokołu naokoło domu nie będzie jeszcze długo, ale od frontu już tak  :smile: 



Tu też brakuje jeszcze fug oraz lewego końca cokołu, który skończę dopiero, jak zafuguję i odczyszczę płytki. Zabrudzenia tego kamienia fugą chybaby się nie dało wyczyścić, więc wolę nie ryzykować...

Otwarta jeszcze zostaje kwestia, czym wyłożyć widoczne na pierwszym zdjęciu czoło podestu przed drzwiami (tam, gdzie jeszcze beton widnieje). Najpierw miało to być po całości płytkami. Potem wymyśliliśmy, że kamieniem, tak jak cokół. Obecnie chcemy kamieniem, ale tylko do granicy środkowego stopnia (czyli tak, jak cokół domu z lewej i z prawej symetrycznie). 

J.

----------


## rewo66

I cokolik fajny wyszedł  :tongue:  Wg mnie opcja 3 jest najlepsza  :yes:

----------


## compi

Jarku, fuguj to mieszanką gruboziarnistą, a więc do szerokich, półsuchą, twardym pędzlem obsypuj nadmiar, a gdy już wykonasz większy fragment, zwilż całość wodą z butelki z pompką.

----------


## Jarek.P

"to", tzn ten kamień na ścianie? Do tego jest firmowa fuga, właśnie gruboziarnista, półsucha (gotowa w wiaderku) i to się nakłada takim specjalnym workiem, jak krem w cukierni. Obsypywanie nadmiaru twardym pędzlem to bardzo dobry pomysł, miałem z tym pewne problemy przy robieniu tych murków w kuchni, dzięki  :smile: 

Natomiast boję się fugowania tego gresu na schodkach. On jest niby szkliwiony, ale strasznie wredne to szkliwo. Potwornie ciężko go było odczyścić z resztek kleju, używałem do tego szopa w ilościach ogromnych, twardej szczotki "a'la ryżowej" i na dokładkę jeszcze myjki ciśnieniowej i to metodą brute-force, najwęższą strugą z bliska a i tak w kilku miejscach, wzdłuż brzegów mam chyba trwałe przebarwienie, które nie reaguje na nic, a zmoczone robi się czarne. Przed fugowaniem spróbuję jeszcze szczotką stalową na dremelu, albo nie wiem, może kwasu solnego zorganizować? Zapewne skuteczna byłaby też przystawka-piaskarka do myjki ciśnieniowej, ale nie mam, niestety...
Natomiast przed samym fugowaniem chyba zrobię tak, jak się robi z gresem polerowanym (nieszkliwionym): najpierw zaimpregnuję. 

J.

----------


## compi

Takie wredne płytki fuguj powolutku szpachelką, a nie po całości pacą. Lekko wilgotną gąbką na bieżąco bym to zamywał, tak aby nie wybrać świeżej fugi. Impregnacja wstępna na pewno pomoże.

----------


## Jarek.P

A masz pomysł, jak usunąć te przebarwienia? Z wierzchu płytek udało mi się w/w metodami, ale w kilku miejscach na samych krawędziach (na zaokrągleniach) zostały mi takie plamy, ewidentnie z kleju, normalnie są właściwie niewidoczne, ale mokre robią się czarne i brzydkie. Jak pisałem, szop nie pomaga, myjka tego też nie bierze, mechanicznie skrobakiem nie daje rady, to wygląda na wżarte w szkliwo. Kwasem solnym? Tylko, kurczę, skoro szop tego nie ruszył....

J.

----------


## compi

Poszukaj kwasu, albo w płynie albo w granulkach.  Zrób próbę koniecznie w niewidocznym miejscu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale jakiego kwasu? 

Tak mi chodzi po głowie... do klejenia użyłem uelastycznionego kleju "Supergres". Nie znam składu tego kleju, ale może on ma w sobie składniki dające coś podobnego do uelastyczniania kleju przez dolewanie gruntu? Może więc zamiast Szopa (czy kwasu solnego) należałoby użyć preparatu do zmywania dyspersji, to jest "Szop 2000" zdaje się...

J.

----------


## compi

Wg mnie to nie pozostałości po cemencie, a po żywicach zawartych w klejach elastycznych.

----------


## Jarek.P

Piszę, bo właśnie szlag mnie trafił. 
Piszę odezwę, jako samozwańczy i jednoosobowy Głos Ludu.
Piszę tutaj (bo gdzieżby???), ale jak napiszę, to może to i gdzieś roześlę dalej, zobaczymy.

O co chodzi? Ależ to oczywiste, o ostatni temat dyżurny, znaczy o śmieci.
Szlag mnie trafił, jak dziś usłyszałem w radiu radosne pienie na temat, jak to teraz z tymi śmieciami będzie pięknie i cudownie.
Być może będzie, ustawa śmieciowa być może pozwoli wyeliminować śmieci wywożone do lasu, czy podrzucane na przystanki. Chciałbym jednak wierzyć, że osoby w ten sposób pozbywające się śmieci były zjawiskiem marginalnym, że olbrzymia większość ludzi śmieci pozbywała się w sposób przyzwoity. I jako przedstawiciel takich właśnie osób zabieram głos, chciałbym bowiem opisać, jak to wygląda z mojego punktu widzenia.

Do dzisiaj w mojej gminie wszystko działało sprawnie i niezawodnie. Były bodajże cztery lokalne firmy wywożące śmieci, każda z nich spokojnie wychodziła na swoje, dawała pracę ludziom. Od jutra trzy z tych firm prawdopodobnie zakończą działalność...
Śmieci mieliśmy odbierane dwa razy w tygodniu, bo tak chcieliśmy. Chcielibyśmy częściej, rzadziej? Nie ma problemu, wystarczy powiedzieć. Jednorazowa wywózka śmieci ekstra? Nie ma problemu, pan dzwoni, przyjedziemy, zabierzemy. 
Do tego nasza gmina za pieniądze z łunijnego sajuza raz w miesiącu nieodpłatnie zbierała śmieci sortowane (papier/plastiki/szkło). Zabierali wszystko jednym kursem (popakowane w kolorowe worki dostarczane przez gminę) w konkretny dzień miesiąca, zabierali pełne worki, zostawiali puste. Wszystko, jak pisałem,  odbywało się sprawnie i niezawodnie. Oczywiste więc, że należało to poprawić...

Teraz, Panie, będzie zaś nowocześniej. Teraz musimy mieć  tak: 
- kosz na śmieci ogólne, wywózka dwa razy w miesiącu, w drugi i czwarty wtorek miesiąca. Nie ma opcji, że ktoś chce częściej, czy rzadziej. Ma sobie magazynować.
- kosz na śmieci biodegradowalne, wywózka dwa razy w miesiącu, w drugi i czwarty poniedziałek miesiąca. 
- TRZY kosze/worki na śmieci sortowane (papier/plastik/szkło), odbierane raz w miesiącu, w każdy trzeci czwartek miesiąca
- worek na śmieci zielone, odbierany raz na miesiąc, w każdą drugą środę miesiąca.

I tyle. Podsumowując, każde gospodarstwo domowe musi wyasygnować w domu miejsce na pięć pojemników na śmieci, przy czym niektóre z tych pojemników mogą okazać się potencjalnie agresywne dla domowników - chodzi mi o śmieci biodegradowalne (czyli resztki jedzenia), które w ciągu dwóch tygodni prawdopodobnie zaczną raźnie pełzać wraz z workiem po domu i wołać „Mama”. Oczywiście można to wynosić na zewnątrz, ale w tym momencie muszę mieć dwa kubły (worki z segregowanymi trzymam jak do tej pory w garażu) i muszę mieć gdzieś miejsce na ich trzymanie. No i, co najważniejsze, muszę opanować harmonogram, wykuć na pałę bądź postawić jakąś elektronikę z terminarzem, która będzie przypominać, ze w nieparzyste wtorki wystawiam worek zielony, w co drugie parzyste czwartki żółty i niebieski, a w poniedziałki następujące po pełni księżyca worek brązowy. No, chyba, że mamy miesiąc z literą „r” w nazwie, to wtedy są to poniedziałki przed pełnią, chodzi o to, żeby odpady biodegradowalne ruszać z ich miejsca w mniej agresywnej fazie ich rozwoju, rozumiecie. 

A i nie zapominajmy, że ja tu jestem jeszcze w naprawdę dobrej sytuacji, bo mam garaż, w którym mogę trzymać te wory, mam na posesji śmietnik, który w momencie, jak żona go projektowała, to ja się w głowę stukałem, że po co on taki duży, a teraz będzie jak znalazł. Co jednak, gdybyśmy mieszkali w bloku, w M2 Gomułkowskiego standardu, mając na śmieci szafeczkę pod zlewem?

J.

PS:1 a i jeszcze zapomniałem dopisać: śmieci, zgodnie z treścią ulotki, mamy wystawiać przed godziną 6:00. RANO!!!! 
PS:2 przed chwilą sprawdzałem jeszcze harmonogram wywozów, poszukując ciekawostek. I znalazłem, że odpady "zielone" mają być wywożone raz w miesiącu, bez względu na to, kiedy ten miesiąc przypada, również w zimę. Co ja, przepraszam bardzo, mam do tych worów ładować przy -20 za oknem i śniegu po pas? Ów śnieg właśnie? Przyprószony dla formalności rozbełtaną z wodą zieloną plakatówką?

----------


## cronin

No to jedziemy na jednym wózku śmieciowym, z tym że ja nie mam garażu i jeszcze długo go mieć nie będę a miejsca na śmietnik też nie mam co wynika z usytuowania działki. Co do śmieci żywieniowych, typu obierki i inne zielone (ale nie mięso) - w miesiącach powyżej zera rozwiązaniem jest kompostownik, zimą jest szansa że nie ożyją, więc worki. Żywieniowe  typu mięso, hmmm tylko młynek do zlewu przychodzi mi do głowy, mielimy i do kanalizacji (wszelkie obierki też załatwi oczywiście). Ale to droga impreza, niestety. Może taniej wyjdzie psiak, który pożre wszystkie nadwyżki mięsne? Albo przejść na wegetarianizm? Nie wiem, sama kombinuję.
A jak Ci się podoba odmaczanie etykietek z plastikowych kubeczków i butelek? Cała woda jaką się zaoszczędzi używając zmywarki, pójdzie na mycie kubeczków i odmaczanie papierków. To ma być ekologia?

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, gdybym z powodu śmieci miał przechodzić na wegetarianizm, to chyba już prędzej zacząłbym jednak te śmieci do lasu wywozić.

Resztki mięsne i tym podobne "skarmialne" na szczęście u nas schodzą bez problemu, dokarmiamy po prostu jakieś niemałe stado okolicznych kotów. Stado owo jest na tyle liczne, że musimy mieć dwie miski, po przeciwnych stronach domu, bo inaczej za bardzo się kocury o rewir tłukły. Kot wszystkiego jednak nie zje, a takie dajmy na to szczury z parzenia herbaty też gdzieś trzeba wywalić...

J.

----------


## cronin

no czyli zwierzaki są najlepszym rozwiązaniem  :smile: , a szczury z herbaty na kompost, wszystko co nie mięsne się nadaje.

----------


## rewo66

Oj będzie sie działo  :yes: 
Jak jest u nas w Gminie nie wiem bo jeszcze mamy czas deklaracja dopiero po oddaniu domu do uzytku. 
A w bloku decyzja uchwały Wspólnoty będziemy oddawac śmieci niesegregowane za 14 złociszy od osoby. Nie było wyboru. Bo wybór degregacji skończyłby się  i tak płaceniem za niesegregowane bo warunek był jeden segregują wszyscy mieszkańcy bloku jak jeden się wyłamie to odpowiadają wszyscy. Świetne nie.  :big grin:

----------


## RAPczyn

Co do śmieci "kompostownych, żywieniowych" to można postawić beczkę np. 200l,  naładować towaru,  uszczelnić przed dostępem tlenu, kurek z wężem i mamy metan do kuchenki gazowej.
Makulaturę zbierać i do skupu. Tona plastiku czystego chyba 2000pln w skupie. Metale do skupu. Z pryzmy kompostu można jeszcze odzyskiwać energię.

----------


## Jarek.P

A ile tego metanu z takiej jednej beczki się uzyska?  :Lol: 
I bardziej chodzi mi o wydajność (ile beczek równolegle musiałoby pracować dla obsłużenia jednego palnika kuchenki gazowej), niż o sumaryczną produkcję  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Dawno temu nauczyłem się segregować śmieci. Nie u nas. Tam...U nas wtedy funkcjonowały jeszcze oficjalne wysypiska w dołach po żwirze. Tak właśnie! Jak pojechałem do Sołtysa wsi w której osiadłem po emigracji, z pytaniem co mam zrobić ze śmieciami,  dowiedziałem się gdzie mogę je wywieźć. I zapewniam was, że nie były to wysypiska komunalne. No to stałem się dziwolągiem z pierwszym kubłem i regularna wywózką co dwa tygodnie. 

To co nas teraz spotkało, znam z historii. Tu worek na puszki, tam na butelki...makulaturę sam wywoziłem, kompost czasem mi sam z chaty wychodził...Dziś plastyk po jutrze ciuchy, a ogólne śmieci wtedy a wtedy. Było o wiele prościej, ale oni ćwiczyli już jakiś czas. 

Spokojnie...Poćwiczą gminy i u nas. Zmądrzeją, nabiorą doświadczeń. Ten i ów zaskarży stawki, bo trzeba. Ten i ów urzędas sam zrozumie gdzie błąd...
Nie ma odwrotu. To w końcu musiało się stać. Poćwiczymy, spowszednieje, zapomnimy...Potrzeba czasu. W mojej firmie dwa lata uczyłem odróżniać gruz od folii!!! :wink: 

A teraz faktycznie...Wkurzajmy się i ...segregujmy. Czas wielki...

----------


## RAPczyn

Może to pomoże http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic969344-30.html

----------


## hesperius

Z ustawami w ostatni czasie, jest jak w przyslowiu: "lepsze wrogiem dobrego"... Z prawem budowlanym tez majstruja... Ale czy na lepsze?... :sick:

----------


## bajcik

Jaka jest u ciebie filozofia filtrowania wody? Bo widzę jeden filtr koło licznika a drugi pod zlewem.
Czyżby pierwszy był na farfocle a drugi jakiś węglowy na toksyny?

----------


## Jarek.P

Pierwszy miał być filtrem wstępnym na farfocle. W tej chwili jest tam wkład sznurkowy 50um, ale chyba go zmienię na zwykły siatkowy, bo ten sznurkowy jest  jednym z podejrzanych o dławienie przepływu (pisałem kiedyś, że na poddaszu jest słaby wypływ wody, podejrzewam przede wszystkim reduktor, filtr zaraz po nim). Pod zlewem w kuchni zaś jest filtr dokładny do wody spożywczej. Jego konfiguracja jest różna, zależy od tego, jakie wkłądy gdzieś znajdę w promocji i akurat mi przyjdzie do głowy, żeby je kupić. Wcześniej tam był sznurkowy 10um i PP 1um, obecnie jest to chyba sznurkowy 10um plus węglowy, ale tylko dlatego, że miałem jeszcze wkłady węglowe ze starych zapasów i chciałem je zużyć. Mamy niedawno zbudowany wodociąg, blisko do stacji filtracyjnej i szczerze mówiąc nie wierzę w toksyny w tej wodzie.  

J.

PS: ciekawostkę przy okazji dopiszę "ad acta": nasze rodzinne auto chyba już naprawdę trzeba by zmienić. Jeszcze do niedawna, znajdowałem za wycieraczką wetknięte ulotki autokomisów z obwieszczeniem: "kupię ten samochód!" Wczoraj, niestety, wyjąłem zza wycieraczki inna karteczkę. Ładną, na kredowym papierze, z nagłówkiem: "AUTOZŁOMOWANIE"...  :bash:

----------


## bajcik

[ odnoście filtrów - thx. ]

Ad. PS: poczejak jeszcze trochę i zaczną się kartki "kupię tego klasyka"

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra! Poczekam jeszcze trochę i potem nakleję wreszcie mu na maskę tą naklejkę, co to mi Redakcja sprezentowała swego czasu i na aukcję tu na Muratorze wystawię  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

> .........  PS: ciekawostkę przy okazji dopiszę "ad acta": nasze rodzinne auto chyba już naprawdę trzeba by zmienić. Jeszcze do niedawna, znajdowałem za wycieraczką wetknięte ulotki autokomisów z obwieszczeniem: "kupię ten samochód!" Wczoraj, niestety, wyjąłem zza wycieraczki inna karteczkę. Ładną, na kredowym papierze, z nagłówkiem: "AUTOZŁOMOWANIE"...


Nie ma co się przejmowac czyjąś subiektywna oceną  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ponieważ mój warsztat jest już częściowo funkcjonalny, mogę sobie wreszcie od czasu do czasu podłubać  :smile:  I dzisiejszy wpis o dłubaniu właśnie będzie.

Na pierwszy ogień coś, co zapowiadałem daaaawno daaawno temu, sterownik oświetlenia znaczy.

Zrobienie go stało się nagle pilne, a to z tego powodu, że tymczasowa automatyka na przekaźnikach bistabilnych okazała się być dość zawodna. Niestety, same przekaźniki, produkowane przez naszą, rodzimą (a mi o tyle bliską, że z moich rodzinnych okolic) firmę F&F, się od czasu do czasu sypały, tak średnio jedna sztuka na kwartał. Póki miałem gwarancję, sukcesywnie odsyłałem, niestety gwarancja się właśnie kończy. I co prawda w pierwszym odruchu chciałem dokupić ze dwie sztuki, ale summa summarum, wydawać ekstra kilkadziesiąt złotych, a zrobić coś, co będzie i bardziej funkcjonalne i niemal darmowe (bo wszystko, co potrzebne miałem w zapasie) i *MAM NADZIEJĘ*, że bardziej niezawodne- nie wahałem się zbyt długo  :smile: 

Zatem, Panie i Panowie - oto on! Pierwszy, Prototypowy egzemplarz sterownika:



i w obudowie, gotowy do zainstalowania:



Ten konkretny sterownik jest przystosowany do konkretnego zadania, jakim jest obsługa świateł obu holi i klatki schodowej - ma opcję samoczynnego wyłączania światła po ustalonym czasie, wykorzystaną do oświetlenia klatki schodowej, na których permanentnie "nieznani sprawcy" zostawiają włączone światło  :wink:  Teraz nie będzie tak dobrze, minuta i koniec. Chyba, że światło non-stop będzie niezbędne, wtedy wystarczy przytrzymać wciśnięty włącznik przez 3 sekundy.
Drugie usprawnienie to możliwość zgaszenia wszystkich świateł i na dole i na górze (w sensie, że w ciągach komunikacyjnych, tylko je ten sterownik obsługuje) z dowolnego wyłącznika świateł holi, też przez dłuższe jego przytrzymanie - to z kolei się przyda przy nocnej procedurze "idziemy spać", obecnie niezbędna jest rundka po schodach celem pogaszenia świateł  :smile: 

W porównaniu z tamtym projektem pokazywanym trzy lata temu są jeszcze dwie różnice: jedna to brak możliwości zdalnego sterowania z pilota - jakoś tak uznałem, że w korytarzu chyba możliwość zapalania świateł pilotem będzie mało potrzebna  :wink:  Niemniej, gdybym zmienił zdanie, ścieżki na płytce są, wystarczy wlutować odbiornik IR. Druga różnica, to przekaźniki jako element wykonawczy w dwóch ostatnich sekcjach wynalazku. Obecnie do niczego niepotrzebne, dodałem na wszelki wypadek, tak żeby do końca wykorzystać wolne porty w procku. Może się kiedyś przyda do czegoś, choćby do jakiegoś bardziej zaawansowanego sterowania LEDami podświetlającymi stopnie schodów. Choć szczerze mówiąc, nie mam pojęcia, jak one mogłyby być inaczej sterowane, niż obecne automatyczne uruchamianie się po zmroku, ale nie wiem, jakieś "biegające światła naprowadzania" może?  :wink: 



I drugi, osobny rozdział niniejszego wpisu, poświęcę czemuś, co właśnie dojrzewa mi w głowie. Dojrzewa dokładnie od tygodnia - ostatniej soboty poświęciłem ładnych kilka godzin na czyszczenie rynien i koszy dachy z igliwia. Rynny to jeszcze pół biedy, może i jest to upierdliwe, ale dobrze się to robi z drabiny. Kosze natomiast (info dla nieobeznanych z terminologią - kosz to "wewnętrzny" styk dwóch sąsiadujących płaszczyzn dachu) niestety wymagają wchodzenia na dach bądź kombinowania.
Przy dwóch poprzednich razach kosze po prostu pozostały niewyczyszczone, wybrałem tylko tyle, ile mogłem sięgnąć z drabiny kijem. W tym roku jednak (rynny czyszczę raz na rok) musiałem już coś z nimi zrobić, bo w jednym zaczęło mi nawet drzewko rosnąć  :Lol:  
Wyczyściłem je, posługując się czterometrową tyczką z doczepionym na końcu drewnianym "zębem", ale robota jest strasznie upierdliwa. Oczywiste więc, chyba, że jakoś to trzeba usprawnić?

Wizje miałem różnorakie, bloczki u szczytu koszy z przerzuconymi przez nie linkami na których byłyby podczepione jakieś zgarniaki, jakiś system zaczepianej o szczyt dachu drabiny do bezpiecznego wchodzenia wzdłuż kosza, aż wreszcie przypomniało mi się to:






Niestety,  urządzenie jest delikatnie mówiąc drogawe, poza tym z koszem zapchanym zbitym igliwiem nie poradziłoby sobie po prostu. Niemniej idea jest, prawda?  :big grin:  I tak właśnie od słowa do słowa zaczął się, póki co czysto teoretycznie rodzić projekt czegoś, co będzie jeździć na gumowych gąsienicach (do kupienia gotowe w sklepie dla modelarzy czołgowych, nawet wraz z gotowymi zespołami jezdnymi i napędowymi można), ponieważ jednak same gąsienice na gładkiej blasze i pod górę nie dałyby rady przepychać przed sobą zwałów zbitego igliwia, a i widoczna w tym cudzym rozwiązaniu wirująca szczotka, w przypadku kosza wbijałaby brudy pod dachówkę, u siebie kombinuję nad czymś w rodzaju przenośnika siana w maszynach rolniczych - krążący wzdłuż urządzenia (naokoło niego), ale przeciwbieżnie do gąsienic druciany łańcuch najeżony pazurkami, które by podbierały igliwie sprzed urządzenia i odrzucały je "nasiębiernie, zasięrzutnie"  :smile:  Pozostaje jedynie poszukać, czy taki łańcuch da się kupić fabryczny, czy też jedyne wyjście to zakup kilku paczek szprych rowerowych i gięcie tych kilkuset oczek ręcznie  :smile: 
Tu mam jeszcze zagwozdkę, czy to wystarczy, znaczy czy same gąsienice wystarczą, żeby czołg się w igliwie wgryzał, czy też na samym przodzie jeszcze zrobić coś w stylu śruby wkręcającej się między blachę a zwał igliwia, śruba taka i wstępnie by igły wzruszała i dodatkowo, wkręcając się "ciągnęła" za sobą całe urządzenie. 
Całość mogłaby być sterowana przewodowo, za ten przewód możnaby w razie czego ściągać toto z dachu w razie awarii, odpada też wtedy kwestia akumulatorów i problemów z zasilaniem. 
Całość, myślę że do zrobienia i zarzekam się niniejszym, że ja to zrobię, ale całość jest na tyle zaawansowana mechanicznie, że przede wszystkim musi poczekać, aż mój warsztat stanie na nogi także w przeciwległym końcu, tym stolarsko-ślusarskim  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Dobre fajny pomysł na mini tanka od liści.  :smile: 
W ramach wolnych mocy przerobowych. Wykorzystanie raz w roku. To może dorób mu lufę taką demontowalna żeby strzelał do komarów  :wink:

----------


## bajcik

sterownik - takie drobne pytanko, czego się trzyma ta frontowa płytka z UI? Czyżby przykręcona jakimiś przedłużkami śrubek?

odliściarka - a gdyby tak pokombinować z odkurzaczem? Zminiaturyzowana przyczepa samozbierająca obawiam się że byłaby trudna w budowie i bardziej zawodna od prawdziwej.

----------


## Jarek.P

@rewo - wiesz... z jednej strony niby racja, urządzenie potrzebne raz w roku. Ale nawet na jedno czyszczenie w roku, jeśli mogę sobie usprawnić i zmienić w zabawę, to dlaczego nie, zwłaszcza, że ręczne czyszczenie jest ciężką robotą na kilka godzin. Do tego dochodzi sama satysfakcja hobbysty  :smile:  

Pomijam już zupełnie potencjalny aspekt zarobkowy wynalazku, jeśliby urządzenie się sprawdziło, w końcu z czyszczeniem rynien/koszy nie tylko ja mam problem, a cena tego linkowanego przeze mnie robota (1300zł w polskiej dystrybucji) jest delikatnie mówiąc chora, może dałoby się wdrożyć gdzieś produkcję i po prostu to sprzedawać  :smile:  Tu już oczywiście fantazjuję, bo jak znam siebie, nie będzie mi się chciało palcem kiwnąć w tym kierunku, ale kto wie... Zwłaszcza, że teoretycznie jest też możliwy scenariusz, że mój dziennik czytuje również jakiś obrzydliwie bogaty producent, który dojrzy w tym potencjał i zechce projekt kupić za jakieśtam skromne parę złotych  :wink: 

@bajcik - między górną a dolną płytką znajdują się nagwintowane wewnątrz mosiężne tuleje dystansowe, obie płytki są do nich przykręcone wkrętami. Tuleje są sześciokątne (miałem gotowe z jakiegoś demontażu) i na pierwszym zdjęciu od biedy jedną widać po prawej stronie płytki.

Co do robota - odkurzacz całkowicie odpada. Igliwie w tych koszach stanowi masę nie do ruszenia przez odkurzacz (chyba, że taki o wydajności tornada, z podobną średnicą ssania), głównie z powodu, że takie zleżałe, wielokrotnie przemoczone i dodatkowo sklejone igły przypominają coś na kształt luźno zbitego filcu, głównym problemem jest wzruszenie tego. 
Ja nie myślę o przyczepie zbierającej, jedyna funkcją robota byłoby wyrzucenie igliwia z kosza/rynny, dalej już liczę na grawitację  :smile: . Właściwie wystarczyłoby, żeby on rzucał to za siebie, jeśliby to robił odpowiednio energicznie, to dalej one by już poleciały po skosie dachu same, ale ze względu na to, że to samo urządzenie mogłoby też czyścić rynny, dobrze byłoby, żeby odrzucanie odbywało się lekko w bok. Do zrobienia.
Tak na upartego, teraz się zastanawiam, że o ile nie uda się znaleźć fabrycznego łańcucha z "pazurkami"  (góglam od rana i jedyne, co znajduję, to duże przemysłowe wykonania do kombajnów zbożowych itp., podczas gdy mi potrzebne byłoby coś raczej z automatyki przemysłowej, nie wiem, może z jakiegoś podajnika w maszynie do produkcji słomek, papierosów?), to wyjściem może też być koło z wystającymi zeń po obwodzie pazurkami ze sprężystego drutu, coś a'la koło koparki wielonaczyniowej, tylko może w odrobinkę mniejszej skali  :Lol: 



J.

----------


## rewo66

Sterownik fajny ale to nie moja bajka i dziedzina. Ja raczej humanista ale taki z technicznym zacięciem z wyjątkiem elektroniki.

Co do robota uważam że pomysł jest dobry. I takiego do rynien jesteś w stanie sklecić. Jednak kosz na dachu to wydaje mi się że bez prac ręcznych na wysokościach się nie obejdzie. Zrób gumowe grabie. Długi kij i na końcu z grubej i sztywnej gumy pazurki (nie uszkodzisz dachówek). Myślę że w końcu coś wymyślisz.  :smile: 
U nas jeden kosz na dachu ale zero drzew na działce więc problem z liśćmi w rynnach i w koszu jest dla mnie czysto akademicki ale służę pomysłami jak mi coś przyjdzie do głowy do podrzucę  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Do ręcznego kosza to ja mam drewniane grabie (czterometrowa tyczka z przybitym na końcu drewnianym zębem zrobionym z dużego, 30cm klina do osadzania drzwi/okien) i to wystarcza, najpierw podważa się zawartość kosza wolnym końcem tyczki, a potem ściąga w dół za pomocą tego zęba. Prawda, że proste, jak się o tym mówi?  :wink:  Bo w praktyce to wygląda tak, że ja stojąc na szczycie kilkumetrowej drabiny nie za bardzo mam możliwość szarpać się z tą tyczką, a szarpać momentami nią trzeba, całość jest dość ciężka w dodatku i manewrowanie nią wymaga używania dwóch rąk, w tym momencie cała piramida składająca się z kilkumetrowej drabiny, stojącego na szczycie Jarka.P i braku dodatkowych wolnych rąk do trzymania się czegokolwiek)  robi się odrobinkę mało stabilna. A że ja już raz w życiu z drabiny spadłem (w wieku lat czterech, też na budowie, nomen omen), to tyle doświadczeń mi wystarczy, więcej nie chcę. Co z tego, że teraz gips syntetyczny można, dużo lżejszy... 

Póki co radziłem sobie tak, że kosze czyściłem z okien połaciowych, stojąc w tychże oknach na drabince rozstawionej w domu, a tyczkę wciągając w zasięg rąk z zewnątrz za pomocą linki, ale to z kolei wiele zachodu wymaga i nie do wszystkich koszy sięgam. Takiego robota wystarczyłoby zaś tylko postawić na początku kosza i wio!  :smile: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

A myjką ciśnieniową z okna połaciowego? Nawet jeśli z tego igliwia zrobił się już torf to powinno ruszyć.

W wersji dla majsterkowiczów: ramię robota zdalnie sterowane z kamerą, do obsługi tej myjki  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Miałem dziś nosa  :smile:  Coś mnie tknęło, zrobiłem zdjęcie jednego z koszy, tak na wszelki wypadek, gdyby dyskusja się rozwinęła, żeby mieć co pokazać  :smile:  I masz, jakby telepatia zadziałała  :smile: 

Tak więc, na początek, zdjęcie jednego z koszy, już po ostatnim czyszczeniu. Przy czym warto zaznaczyć, że ten konkretnie jest akurat bardzo łatwo dostępny, jest niemal w linii z połaciówką. Są gorsze. W tym jeden w zasadzie niedostępny z ziemi wcale...



Zdjęcie wykonywane z "tele", ukazuje liczne brudy i syfy pozostałe po czyszczeniu, w normalnym oglądzie, z dołu tego nie widać - to po pierwsze. 
Myjka by to igliwie na pewno ruszyła, ale po pierwsze musiałbym mieć do dyspozycji czterometrową lancę, po drugie musiałbym po domu, np. po garderobie czy sypialni rozstawiać myjkę, wraz z prowadzącym gdzieś do kranu szlauchem ogrodowym (oj, już widzę minę mojej małżonki  :Lol: ) albo dołączać jeszcze do szlaucha myjki przedłużacz, żeby z dołu starczyło.
Druga sprawa, to fakt, że myjka by po pierwsze lała pod dachówkę i to z impetem powodującym, że z całą pewnością lałoby się poza obróbkę blacharską (jej brzeg jest pod dachówką wywinięty w dwucentymetrowe korytko), no i nie wiem, czy sama wracająca woda by wystarczyła, żeby ściągnąć te igły na dół...



Druga sprawa - grzejnik w garderobie. Wczoraj go wreszcie zamontowałem i podłączyłem. Wcześniej grzejnik stał sobie spokojnie u nas w sypialni, stał na głowie, nieosłoniętym żadnymi kratkami dołem do góry. W czasie montażu szczęśliwie wpadła mi w jego konstrukcję nakrętka, dzięki czemu przekręciwszy go, miałem okazję w czasie wytrząsania nakrętki, odnaleźć też zaginioną parę tygodni temu linijkę "skalówkę", jakieś niedojedzone ciastko i klocka. Wszystko oczywiście powrzucane do grzejnika przez "nieznanych sprawców". Bo ci najbardziej podejrzani, przepytywani na okoliczność, stanowczo twierdzili, że to nie oni  :wink: 

Grzejnik miał znaleźć się pod oknem w pomieszczeniu w całości wykończonym gipskartonem na stelażu, w miejscu, gdzie pierwotnie nic takiego nie było planowane (a więc nie było żadnych wsporników wstawionych pod płytę). Rzecz w sumie była prosta, grzejnika nie trzeba było wieszać na ścianie, tylko postawić na podłodze. Specjalne nogi, po stówce za sztukę, chwilka na rozgryzienie instrukcji tłumaczonej najwyraźniej za pomocą gógle-translatora i to chyba jeszcze przez kilka pośrednich języków, następna chwilka na zastanowienie się, jak przeciągnąć montowany w sypialni, dość ciężkawy grzejnik do pomieszczenia obok, bez zarywania sobie kręgosłupa, a jednocześnie bez drapania podłogi i _voila_, jedziemy  :big grin: 



Gotowy, zamontowany grzejnik:



Nad grzejnikiem widać rząd dziurek - to ślady po pompowaniu pianki PU za gipskarton, pisałem o tym kiedyś, w ten sposób ratuje spieprzoną przez poddaszowców wiatroizolację, która na tej właśnie wysokości zamiast być przyklejona do muru, powiewa sobie wesoło w takt podmuchów wiatru z zewnątrz. Pianka ją dociśnie, mam nadzieję, sklei. Ostatniej zimy to miejsce pod tą połaciówką wychładzało się wg wskazań pirometru do jakichś +7 stopni przy -15 za oknem, zobaczymy, jak będzie tej zimy (oczywiście sprawdzę to przy zakręconym grzejniku).


Trzecia sprawa: schodki wejściowe do domu, wreszcie skończone, zafugowane, jeszcze tylko im niewielkie kosmetyczne poprawki muszę zrobić i oczywiście obrobić boki.



Reszta cokołu (od frontu) już też gotowa i nawet zafugowana  (@compi - wielkie dzięki za podpowiedź z użyciem twardego pędzla do sczyszczania resztek fugi przy jej nakładaniu):



I ostatnia sprawa: sterownik  :Lol:  Wszystkich mających go już serdecznie dosyć pragnę uspokoić: to już ostatni raz (mam nadzieję!). Sterownik dziś został zamontowany i od kilku godzin pracuje sobie. Robi to, co miał robić, żadnych uwag, żadnych poprawek. Ja tylko po upojnych kilku godzinach spędzonych przy jego instalacji wspominam, jak daaawno daaawno temu, zamawiając obudowę rozdzielni do tego miejsca zastanawiałem się, czy wziąć mniejszą, dwurzędową (która wtedy mi się wydawała całkowicie wystarczająca), czy większą trzyrzędową. Kupiłem w końcu trzyrzędową, stwierdziwszy, że będę miał w niej duuużo wolnego miejsca, będzie swobodnie, przejrzyście i może cośtam jeszcze się zmieści kiedyś...  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

[tu miało być zdjęcie przedstawiające ten fragment mojej instalacji, ale nie, nie pokażę! Nie będę potem sam swoich własnych zdjęć oglądał w dziale "największe fuszerki", na portalu www.uryna.net specjalizującym się w wyśmiewaniu instalatorskich "potknięć", czy w prześmiewczych wątkach na elektrodzie. Mogę co najwyżej opisowo: wyobraźcie sobie rozdzielnię wypchaną DO PEŁNA od prawej do lewej, z potwornym gąszczem przewodów (do skrzynki wchodzi kilkadziesiąt przewodów YDYp), które co prawda są ułożone w jakimśtam porządku, ale ten porządek jest naprawdę bardzo trudny do dojrzenia na pierwszy rzut oka]


I na zakończenie jeszcze - ciekawostka, jaka rośnie po sąsiedzku. Dąb "szyszkowy"  :Lol: 



(tak, wiem, że te szyszki to nie szyszki, tylko coś w stylu galasówek. Tyle, że nigdy jeszcze nie widziałem takich)

J.

----------


## compi

Te szyszki jakieś takie chmielowe, może dębowe mocne Ci rośnie za oknem? 
Jeśli faktycznie po stówce za nóżkę pod grzejnik płaciłeś to szkoda, że o takim zamiarze nie pisałeś wcześniej. Są tańsze rozwiązania na emaliowanych elementach. Ma nadzieję, że podana kwota była adekwatna do pierwszego zdjęcia z kapciuszkami i był to żart.
podmurówkę podziwiam i trochę zazdroszczę. Masz z zewnątrz generalnie zakończone chyba wszystko na bryle domu. Efekt bardzo bardzo : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

No niestety, tyle płaciłem. To systemowe nogi od grzejników Kermi, ta stówka i tak wyszła mi po przekonaniu pani w sklepie, że ja jestem conajmniej instalatorem i że co prawda u nich nic jeszcze nie kupowałem, ale jak dostanę rabat jak na instalatora przystało, to może zacznę, bo pierwotna cena była katalogowa, czyli około 120.
Nie miałem pojęcia, że są tańsze rozwiązania, niestety  :sad: 
A dla dobicia mnie - możesz konkretniej? O ile taniej można i jak coś takiego wygląda, ew. kto to produkuje?

A zdjęcie z kapciuszkami to nie żart, kapciuszki okazały się idealnym sposobem na bezpieczne przeciągnięcie grzejnika po podłodze bez jej rysowania i bez dźwigania grzejnika  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Andricus fecundator


ładny galas  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Jak zobaczyłem grzejnik w kapciach w zajączki to omało nie spadłem z krzesła.   :smile:   Dobrze że nic nie jadłem w tym czasie   :wink:   bo byś mnie miał na sumieniu  :big tongue: 
Schody bajka może nie moja kolorystyka ale u was pasuje do całości. Zapisałem sobie zdjęcie jako wzornik - czeka mnie taka robótka u teściów w domku na wsi tylko schody 2 x szersze. Naszczęście płytki są jednolite bez wzorka. 

Cokolik bardzo fajny teraz tylko kostka na dół żeby ci deszcz go nie zabrudził ziemią. Chociaż massz myjke więc to nie jest jakiś duży problem. 

Obok tego drzewka z szyszkami zasadź drzewko butelkowe jak połączysz owoce będziesz miał browara "Dębowe butelkowane"  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak ja zobaczyłem te króliczki w trakcie rozglądania się za jakąś szmatką, na której mógłbym grzejnik przeciągnąć, to też mało nie spadłem z krzesła, zapewniam cię  :Lol: 
Drzewo butelkowe - dobre, dobre, pomyślę  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Drimeth

Grzejnik z króliczkami wymiata!
A za sterownik szacun  :smile:

----------


## magicznedrzewo

Dom w lesie jeszce z dostępem do wody  to moje marzenie :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Do wody w sumie też nie mamy tak daleko, raptem jakieś półtora metra  :smile: 
Tylko, że w dół, niestety...

J.

----------


## compi

> .....
> A dla dobicia mnie - możesz konkretniej? O ile taniej można i jak coś takiego wygląda, ew. kto to produkuje?
> 
> ....
> 
> J.


Spotkałem się ostatnio z podobnym zagadnieniem jak u Ciebie i kumpel w większej hurtowni pokazując na zdjęciu przekrój pionowy swojego grzejnika dobrał jakieś emaliowane nóżki za kwotę chyba pięciokrotnie mniejszą niż te dedykowane, na które i tak musiałby czekać kilka dni. Za dwa komplety zapłacił  niecałą stówę. Nóżki trzymają skrajne krawędzie grzejnika, ale gałązki szły u niego poziomo do ściany kolankowej(łatwiej wtedy podłogę obrobić). W linku masz coś zbliżonego. http://e-inclusive.pl/grzejniki/akce...-31101000.html

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, dzięki. Cóż, teraz już i tak po ptokach. Zresztą... szczerze mówiąc, te moje jakieś takie... zgrabniejsze mi się wydają i gdybym miał wybierać między nimi, pewnie i tak bym kupił te, co mam. Stówa wtę czy wewtę - i tak do pierwszego nie starczy i tak (co jest tym dotkliwsze, że wypłata 26-go  :wink:  ), więc w sumie, co za różnica  :Lol: 


Ale dosyć o kasie, są ważniejsze i przyjemniejsze tematy. Nastąpił bowiem właśnie Ten Dzień. Dzień "P" - jak piwo  :big grin:  W ten weekend minęło cztery tygodnie od zabutelkowania mojej produkcji i stwierdziłem, że spróbować już można. Spróbowałem. Wczoraj. A dziś spróbowałem jeszcze jedno, tak, żeby utrwalić smak. I mocno się zastanawiam, czy aby się jeszcze nie upewnić  :wink: 



Tyle napiszę, że piwko wyszło super, bardzo lekkie w smaku, niemal pozbawione goryczy, dość mocno zgazowane (widać zresztą po pianie, choć mało trwała jest, szybko opada). Smak - z jednej strony po prostu piwo jak piwo, z drugiej jednak niepodobny do żadnego ze znanych mi piw dostępnych w sklepach. Ono jest jeszcze młode, z tego co domowi piwowarzy piszą, jak postoi dłużej, to zrobi się jeszcze lepsze. Nie wiem, myślę, że nie wydoję czterdziestu butelek piwa w dwa tygodnie, więc będzie okazja się przekonać,  nawet jednak przy takim smaku jak obecny wiem jedno: w sierpniu robię kolejny nastaw! Zanim dojdzie, to akurat ten obecny zapas pójdzie  :smile: 


I jeszcze reklamacja z wczoraj - żona reklamowała, że pisząc wczorajszy wpis do dziennika całkowicie pominąłem jej wczorajszą pracę. Biję się w piersi, pominąłem. Po prostu: sterownik, premiera piwa (o której wczoraj nie pisałem z premedytacją, po prostu piwo zostało wypite zanim mi przyszło do głowy takie reprezentacyjne zdjęcie zrobić, jak to powyżej), grzejnik - i jakoś tak mi zeszło, że ani zdjęcia nie zrobiłem ani nie napisałem. 
Dobra, już piszę, o co chodzi. O nasze frontowe ogrodzenie. Ogrodzenie, które obecnie się mocno wyróżnia na tle ogrodzeń sąsiadów, z klinkierowymi murkami, z krawężnikami, za którymi w wysypanych żwirkiem poletkach wypielęgnowane krzaczki rosną. Ogrodzenie, dzięki któremu jadący do nas kurierzy, którym przez telefon podaje się namiary, nie mają wątpliwości: "a to tu, jak taka budowa ogrodzona jest, tak?"  :Lol: 

Cóż... beton naszego ogrodzenia będzie straszył jeszcze przez jakiś czas, budowlana siatka zamiast sztachet miała zakończyć żywot w tym roku, ale chyba spadnie na następny. Żona jednak postanowiła zająć się zielenią. Zielenią, która wzdłuż naszego ogrodzenia sięgała średnio do pasa, miejscami nawet i do ramion, w kilku miejscach całkiem zgrabne drzewka-samosiejki wyrosły. Otóż żona całe to zielsko wczoraj wydrapała do gołej ziemi. Ja usunąłem korzenie, a tez było co robić, klasyczny szpadel nie dawał rady, zwłaszcza, że ziemia bardzo zwarta, mieszana z gruzem, musiałem specjalnie dziś jechać i kupić "sercówkę" i dziś przy pomocy tejże sercówki a miejscami i dużego kilofa wykopałem rowek pod krawężniki. W weekend się naciągnie sznurek, rowek wyrówna, podsypie piaskiem z cementem, zagęści i pobawimy się w ustawianie krawężników  :smile: 



Po drugiej stronie murku mniej więcej widać gąszcz, z jakim żona się zmierzyła, ale od strony ulicy był większy, przede wszystkim wyższy i bardziej zwarty. 
W trakcie, jak dziś kopałem ten rowek, małżonka moja zajęta była inną, przysłowiową wręcz pracą: dużym młotem łupała kamienie na drodze (nie kamienie, a resztki pustaków i dachówki, ale to szczegół). Wygarnięty czerwony gruz wywiozłem na drogę celem wypełnienia dziur wymytych przez wodę, a żona łupała sobie to cierpliwie na drobno, nasłuchując dobiegających z posesji wrzasków tłukących się jak zwykle naszych dzieci i mamrocząc pod nosem, że woli tu klęczeć na drodze i tłuc młotem kamienie. One przynajmniej się nie drą i nie broją  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## nakonka

> ........Tak na upartego, teraz się zastanawiam, że o ile nie uda się znaleźć fabrycznego łańcucha z "pazurkami"  (góglam od rana i jedyne, co znajduję, to duże przemysłowe wykonania do kombajnów zbożowych itp., podczas gdy mi potrzebne byłoby coś raczej z automatyki przemysłowej, nie wiem, może z jakiegoś podajnika w maszynie do produkcji słomek, papierosów?), to wyjściem może też być koło z wystającymi zeń po obwodzie pazurkami ze sprężystego drutu, coś a'la koło koparki wielonaczyniowej, tylko może w odrobinkę mniejszej skali  ...................


mały łańcuch z kolcami? gdzieś taki widziałem. Już wiem a może to uda Ci sie przerobić  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Genialne!!!!!

Poważne, byłem już na etapie wymyślania wzorca do gięcia z drutu czegoś całkiem zbliżonego samodzielnie, ale to mnie całkowicie zadowala, dzięki  :smile: 


J.

----------


## netbet

> 


hmm....

pierwsze pytanie:
wysyłasz "znajomkom" ? :wink: 

drugie pytanie:
szkolisz "znajomków" ? :wink: 

trzecie pytanie: :Lol: 
...ewentualnie .... zaprasza "znajomków" na degustację z czwartku na wtorek?

pozdro
"znajomek" :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Hehe, przywracasz mi wiarę w ludzi, napisałem o tym piwie w poniedziałek, DWA DNI temu, spodziewając się jakiegoś licznego odzewu, zachwytów i gratulacji ze strony piwoszy, a tu nic, panie, cisza...

Jakbyś się wybierał kiedyś do stolycy i miał wolną "chwilkę", to oczywiście zapraszam, popróbujemy  :wink: 
Szkolić w miarę skromnych doświadczeń oczywiście mogę, ale mam coś lepszego: namiary na panią, która prowadzi (jak twierdzi - od kilkunastu lat) sklep z artykułami piwowarsko-winiarskimi (internetowo-stacjonarny) i mówi, że o produkcji piwa w domu wie wszystko. A przy tym jest skora do udzielania szczegółowych wyjaśnień, nawet przez telefon  :smile: 

Co do wysyłki - czemu nie, ale proponuję jeszcze poczekać. To piwo jest jeszcze dość "niespokojne" (młode jeszcze, fermentujące), obawiam się, że przy typowym traktowaniu przesyłek przez PP mogłoby dojść do samootwarcia...

J.

----------


## netbet

> Jakbyś się wybierał kiedyś do stolycy i miał wolną "chwilkę", to oczywiście zapraszam, popróbujemy 
> 
> 
> J.


... hmm... nawet w Markach bywam czasem.... na Piłsudskiego....to daleko łode ciebie? :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zważywszy na to, że Marki składają się w 90% z ulicy Piłsudskiego, trochę trudno mi na to pytanie odpowiedzieć inaczej, niż: nie, całkiem niedaleko  :smile: 
Jak będziesz się wybierał, to daj znać, podam dokładniejsze namiary na priv  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Kurcze Jarek co tak cicho piszesz o tym piwie. 
Zatem gratuluję udanego samowarzonego piwa  :smile:  I zazdraszczam. Wygląda całkiem całkiem.   :smile:  
Dobra nie da się pisac o piwie o suchym pysku. Idę do lodówki po browara  :bye:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Bo mnie nie było !
...ale już jestem. Osiągnięć na polu piwowarskim,  gratuluje !

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Cóż mogłabym rzec... łał.. ale mi smaka narobiłeś..

Pozdrawiam
K.

----------


## slvk

> mały łańcuch z kolcami? gdzieś taki widziałem. Już wiem a może to uda Ci sie przerobić


Witam,
a łańcuch od piły łańcuchowej brałeś pod uwagę? Można by wykorzystać również prowadnicę łańcucha. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Brałem, bo właśnie też mnie kusił fakt, że gotową prowadnicę mógłbym wykorzystać i gotowe koło napędowe, ale obawiam się, że łańcuch piły za małe zęby ma, nie podbierałby tak dobrze igliwia, jak kolczatka. No i bałbym się chyba o obróbki blacharskie, co prawda idea jest taka, że ten łańcuch ma się z nimi nie stykać, ale wiadomo, ustrojstwo zawsze może zjechać w maliny, a wtedy łańcuch piły mógłby je kaleczyć.

J. (z wizją zbuntowanego robota nacierającego na domowników wściekle wirującym łańcuchem  :Lol: )

PS: za gratulacje "piwne" oczywiście pięknie dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## Łosiu

Witam

Gratuluje piwa, już wiem czym się zajmę po zbudowaniu domu  :smile:  (choć mam nadzieje że szybciej.) Przepraszam ale nie śledziłem od początku dziennika, przeczytałem do tej pory jakieś 20%. Masz gdzieś tu opisane jak, na czym i za ile robi się takie piwo?

----------


## Jarek.P

Szczegółów nie opisywałem, ale instrukcji w necie nie brakuje. Najlepiej przekopać się przez kilka i wyciągnąć jakąś średnią adekwatną do własnych możliwości. Tak na szybko mam pod ręką takie:

http://nomart.pl/art/piw/
http://www.wiki.piwo.org/Moje_pierwsze_piwo_z_brewkita
http://www.mackiewicz.olsztyn.pl/blo...e-z-ekstraktu/

Koszta - na początek najlepiej kupić zestaw, wydając na to około 200zł, ale ma się wtedy wszystko, co potrzeba, a przyda się i na kolejne piwa. Warto robić nie z cukrem, a z ekstraktem słodowym, ekstrakt trzeba wtedy dokupić, jest to dodatkowy koszt, ale podobno warto (piszę "podobno", bo nie próbowałem piwa zrobionego na cukrze, czytałem jedynie, że ma wtedy bimbrowy posmak). 
Tak, czy tak, nie uwzględniając ceny "środków trwałych", koszt bieżący to potem brewkit 60zł, ekstrakt słodowy za ~25zł i kapsle za jakieś 5zł. W sumie za ok. 90zł masz jakieś 45 butelek piwa, wychodzi 2zł za piwo, co może nie jest jakąś wielką cenową rewelacją, w Biedronce chyba cały czas zdarzają się w promocjach napoje piwopodobne (bo piwem tego nie nazwę) w cenach nawet niższych, jednak tu za tą kwotę mamy piwo o smaku bijącym na głowę takie wynalazki i o wiele ciekawszym od piw przemysłowych. 
Można też koszta zredukować, jeśli ktoś bardzo chce - jeśli piwo zrobimy na cukrze, dodając max. wody i pakując je potem do plastikowych butelek PET po mineralce, koszty nam zmaleją o niemal połowę (60zł/50butelek), ale mam wrażenie, że wtedy taka robota mija się z celem, jeśli z jakości przechodzimy w ilość i ekonomię, to co to za hobby?

J.

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Grzejnik w kapciach nawet mojego Malza rozwalil - genialne! Nie wspominajac juz o piwie, oszyyywisscieee.... 
A dla Malzonki _chapeau bas_Kawal dobrej roboty! (tutaj pozwole sobie na personalny wtret - od piatku jestesmy - wreszcie! - wlascicielami pieknej dzialki z pieknym widokiem i pieknymi chaszczami po pachy..., ktore trzeba usunac, zeby odnalezc slupki geodezyjne... :bash: ) 

Jarku, jak juz wymyslisz patent na czyszczenie koszy z igliwia i innego ustrojstwa, to pomyslimy o wdrozeniu w produkcje. Na razie mam dla Ciebie haslo reklamowe: "Jarek. Mozesz wiecej"  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> "Jarek. Mozesz wiecej"


Ja sobie wydrukuję to hasło i powieszę nad biurkiem. Może zadziała, na wzór haseł zagrzewających do wydajniejszej pracy z pamiętnej epoki...  :bash: 

J.

PS:  :wink: 
PS2: działki gratuluję! Następnym krokiem rzecz jasna będzie założenie dziennika budowy, *prawda*?

----------


## bajcik

> Warto robić nie z cukrem, a z ekstraktem słodowym, ekstrakt trzeba wtedy dokupić, jest to dodatkowy koszt, ale podobno warto (piszę "podobno", bo nie próbowałem piwa zrobionego na cukrze, czytałem jedynie, że ma wtedy bimbrowy posmak).


Dla odmiany moje zawsze było na cukrze, bez ekstraktu. Aż się prosi o "warsztaty porównawcze".  :stir the pot:  
Pocztą trochę strach wysłać, żeby się UDT nie przyczepił ze względu na ciśnienie...

----------


## hesperius

Oczywiscie w domysle: Jarek.* I* mozesz wiecej  :smile: 

Co do prawdy o dzienniku, to sprawa jest ciezkiego kalibru - bo projekt indywidualny.... ech, wsio ma swoje zady i walety...

Zdrowko!  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - ale tak opisowo? Faktycznie masz jakiś posmak bimbru, taniego wina? Bo coś takiego wyczytałem i to w wielu miejscach, forów dyskusyjnych i poradników na ten temat nie brakuje. U mnie był słód mieszany 50/50 z glukozą i rezultat, jak pisałem, smakuje po prostu jak piwo, bardzo lekkie w smaku, niemal pozbawione goryczy, bez żadnych śladów niepiwnego smaku. Najwyżej, jak się pije prosto z butelki (czyli tak, jak prawdziwi piwosze), to w ostatnich łykach wyczuwa się lekką różnicę, ale to jest akurat zrozumiałe (i jak piszą na forach, stanowi wręcz "smaczek" wyróżniający domowe piwa od przemysłowych) - po prostu na dnie butelki tworzy się osad (ledwie widoczny, ale jest), w końcu piwo nie jest w żaden sposób filtrowane. 

@hesperius - a co za problem? Nasz projekt też był indywidualny, więc dla ochrony żoninej pracy twórczej po prostu nigdy nie pokazywałem rzutów ani szczegółowych rysunków elewacji itp. 

J.

----------


## hesperius

To jest mysl - jeszcze tylko musze przewalczyc wlasna ograniczona wylewnosc w sieci  :wink: 
Widze, ze stanowicie z Zona zgrany duet  :smile: ))))

----------


## bajcik

Jak dobrze pamiętam to farbowaliście tynki bez gładzi. Masz jakieś spostrzeżenia czy rady jak malować takie gołe tynkI? Jakie farby, techniki etc..

PS. o, kończy siępiersza setka stron wątku!

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgodnie z poradami tynkarzy najpierw malowałem ściany farbą podkładową (Śnieżka Grunt i coś zbliżonego Dekorala, nie pamiętam już), a potem na to już normalnie farby akrylowe, lateksowe, co tam akurat kolorystycznie podpasowało (znaczy było żółte  :wink:  ). Ze spostrzeżeń.... malowałem jednowarstwowo i obecnie mam wrażenie, że jednak trzeba było dwa razy lecieć. 
Druga rzecz: nie robiliśmy gładzi, bo delikatna fakturka tynku nam się podobała, poza tym zawsze to jedna robota (duża) mniej była. Te argumenty się nie zmieniły, ale obecnie mam jeden, poważny argument przeciw: wszelkie zaprawki, dziury w ścianie, rowki na dodatkowe kable itp., wszystko to, co trzeba było w gotowym już tynku wykuć a potem na powrót zaszpachlować, wszystko to byłoby o wiele prostsze, gdyby ściany były gładkie, z gładzią. Bez niej odtworzenie struktury tynku na takiej zaprawce jest możliwe, ale dla mnie przynajmniej cholernie trudne i nie wszędzie mi się udawało idealnie. Z kolei normalnie zagipsowana dziura potem się na ścianie odróżnia, bo widać, że w tym miejscu ściana jest gładka, a nie "ziarnista". Nie jest to jakaś straszna różnica, trzeba wiedzieć, na co się patrzy, ale jak już się spojrzy, to widać.
Tak czy tak, wiedząc to obecnie, gdybym miał ten dom malować drugi raz, nie wiem, czy nie zrobiłbym jednak gładzi. Zwłaszcza, że obecnie wiem też i to, że gładź z gotowej masy akrylowej robi się niemal sama  :smile:  Cóż, będę te ściany malował drugi raz, to sprawę głądzi przemyślę. Może nie po całości, może choć tam, gdzie straszą takie zaprawki, zagłądzić np. całą taką płaszczyznę?

W "opcjach" mam ustawione wyświetlanie maksymalnej długości wątku, więc u mnie to jest dopiero 50-ta strona  :smile: 
Dla mnie lepszym lekarstwem na ewentualnego doła jest zawsze licznik otwarć tego dziennika, wskazujący obecnie równe *osiemset tysięcy wejść*  :big lol: 
Tyle napiszę, że w lutym 2009, pisząc słowa "Tydzień temu odebraliśmy wreszcie pozwolenie na budowę, więc chyba najwyższy czas zacząć Dziennik" nie spodziewałem się...

J.

----------


## compi

: ) Gratulacje. A tym piwem i tą pianą tylko mnie wrhhrrrrhhh....... dla tego nic nie napisałem.

----------


## Aasia_

A ja mam subskrypcję (to nie wyznania chwalipięty - tylko zdradzam okoliczności towarzyszące  :smile: ) , i moja subskrypcja nie pokazała mi posta z piwem!
Musiałam się wrócić - żeby poczytać, czym to koledzy się zachwycają...
Oczywiście podejrzewam spisek - zgodny z duchem ustawy o wychowaniu w trzeźwości... 

Gratuluję produkcji. Zazdraszczam i zawiszczam, i chyba będę musiała w końcu ten dom zbudować ... ( w łazience mi się produkcja nie zmieści  :roll eyes: )

----------


## Jarek.P

No tak... spisek jak nic  :smile: 

Sama produkcja piwa nie wymaga znów tak wiele miejsca, kuchnia do tego wystarczy. No i gdzieś baniak z zacierem musi przez tydzień stać, a potem te dwie skrzynki butelek. Ale to nie problem, zawsze można postawić choćby i w salonie, przykryć serwetą i udawać, że to stolik  :smile: 

J.

----------


## netbet

> ...te dwie skrzynki butelek. Ale to nie problem, zawsze można postawić choćby i w salonie, przykryć serwetą i udawać, że to stolik 
> 
> J.


..no... mówisz_ "stoliczku nakryj się"_ .. i TADAM!!
.. i tak jeszcze ze trzy razy.... i będzie...
_"sztoliszku.... koany....daj jeszsze edno i yde spaś"_

----------


## Jarek.P

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## rewo66

Netbet po śterech browarach no co ty?  :big grin:  Rozumiem po 8 lub 10  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale on nie pisał, ile piw za każdym nakryciem na stol wjedzie...  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Netbet po śterech browarach no co ty?  Rozumiem po 8 lub 10


.... stoliczek pewnie na ze dwa tryby pracy:
- _"lajcik"_ - podaje po jednej sztuce...
- _"do upadku"_ - podaje ile wlezie...

pewnie Jarek mu dokoptowałby jeszcze ze dwa trybu pracy... ale to nie mój stoliczek :big grin: 
mój miałby jeden tryb pracy... podaj-podaj-podaj-podaj-podaj-zamów pizze-podaj-podaj-zaśpiewaj kołysankę

pozdro
nytbyt'śteropak

p.s.
tera mnie tknęło - admin tak może gadać??? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## hesperius

Gratulacje  :smile: ))
Jak tam sie nie dziwie, zes poczytny  :smile: ))

----------


## rewo66

> .... stoliczek pewnie na ze dwa tryby pracy:
> - _"lajcik"_ - podaje po jednej sztuce...
> - _"do upadku"_ - podaje ile wlezie...
> 
> pewnie Jarek mu dokoptowałby jeszcze ze dwa trybu pracy... ale to nie mój stoliczek
> mój miałby jeden tryb pracy... podaj-podaj-podaj-podaj-podaj-zamów pizze-podaj-podaj-zaśpiewaj kołysankę
> 
> pozdro
> nytbyt'śteropak
> ...


 :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

> podaj-podaj-podaj-podaj-podaj-zamów pizze-podaj-podaj-zaśpiewaj kołysankę
> 
> pozdro
> nytbyt'śteropak


Sieniezgadza. Siedmiopak wychodzi.




> tera mnie tknęło - admin tak może gadać???


Się czepia, no???!!!??? W regulaminie Muratora nie ma ani słowa o wychowaniu w trzeźwości i tym podobnych!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Fsz... 



Wsz.....



Fszzz.....



Śśśśśś....



[biiiip, biiiip]



Fszzyyyyszz.....



[brzdęk! Łubudubu! brzdęk!]


[biiip biiip biiiiiiiiiiip]


[biiiip]


Fśśśszzyyyyssss...[hip!]....ssstko wyyyy....[hip]... wypite!


[ŁUP!]

[Chrrrrrrr! Chrrrrrr! Chrrrrr!]


J. (grill był)

----------


## compi

http://kobieta.gazeta.pl/kobieta/1,1...arzyc.html#Cuk

----------


## rewo66

> Fsz... 
> Wsz.....
> Fszzz.....
> Śśśśśś....
> [biiiip, biiiip]
> Fszzyyyyszz.....
> [brzdęk! Łubudubu! brzdęk!]
> [biiip biiip biiiiiiiiiiip]
> [biiiip]
> ...


Właśnie zostało przedstawione słuchowisko pt: "Jarkowe grillowanie" w wersji cyfrowej.  :big grin:

----------


## RAPczyn

Jako, że miałem przyjemność skosztowania tegoż trunku, chce napisać iż jest zacny  :Smile: 
Pianka zgodna z opisem, gęsta i krótko trwała. Smak porównałbym do lżejszego Paulanera - słodki, słodki, na końcu lekko gorzki. Bardzo fajne piwo,
Gratulacje.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

no że jak? że wszystko? no kurcze.. to teraz trzeba naważyć nowego..

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - moda pojawiła się ewidentnie, bo w przeciągu tygodnia podobne doniesienia widziałem w kilku miejscach (a wcześniej temat w mediach właściwie nie istniał). To, co w linkowanym artykule jest opisane to jest jednak wyższa szkoła jazdy, dla mnie jakiś niedosiężny kosmos. Tu mamy samodzielne zacieranie "od zera", ja użyłem gotowego półproduktu, jedynie modyfikując jego smak innymi dodatkami, niż producent przewidział.

@rewo - no co mam powiedzieć...  :wink:  (cichutko dodam, że trochę podkolorowałem, ani nie wypiliśmy wszystkiego, ani skutki nie były dramatyczne)

@Rapczyn - w takim razie cieszę się, że smakowało, dzięki! Lekki smak wynika chyba z tego, że bazowy półprodukt był gatunku "Canadian Blondie", a to właśnie jest podobno lekkie piwo. Dodany do niego kilogram ekstraktu słodowego miał go odrobinę "zaostrzyć". Nic, podejrzewam, że pod koniec wakacji będę nastawiał kolejne, nie wiem jeszcze, jaki gatunek tym razem, zobaczymy  :smile: 

@KiM - spokojnie, trochę jeszcze zostało  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Kurcze coraz bardziej mnie kusi takie piweczko.. muszę poczytać czy mam odpowiednie warunki  :smile:

----------


## compi

Rapczyn - fajnie się czyta, opisz jeszcze jakieś walory : ).

----------


## netbet

> Fsz...
> 
> Fśśśszzyyyyssss...[hip!]....ssstko wyyyy....[hip]... wypite!


..czyli zrobiłes sobie "stoliczek" a on się "nakrył" :Lol: 

teraz pogadaj z koleżanką aspirynką i ogórkami kiszonymi....

----------


## RAPczyn

> Rapczyn - fajnie się czyta, opisz jeszcze jakieś walory : ).


Dzięki.
Inne walory to np. brak kaca ... jak się nie przesadzi  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zwierzątka nas jednak lubią. Nas i nasz dom. Garną się do nas, usiłują z nami mieszkać, bywa, że nawet samowolnie przybudówki zaczynają budować. W tym roku ponownie postanowiły się do nas sprowadzić szerszenie  :smile: 



Tym razem gadzina została wcześnie zlokalizowana, więc i gniazdo malutkie i o ile dobrze widzę, jeszcze nie zaczerwione. BTW, czy ktoś wie może, gdzie w takim gnieździe przebywa Królowa? Gdzieś wewnątrz, a gniazdo jest wokół niej obudowane? Czy to jest któraś z łażących tamże? Ta po lewo jest taka wyraźnie większa...
Ponieważ od zwalczania szerszeni, to ja już jestem niemal ekspert, to teraz podszedłem do sprawy na pełnym luzie, żadnego czekania na chłodny wieczór, żadnego ubierania się w kufajki z kapturem i goglami narciarskimi, po prostu wziąłem "Gaśnicę", wychyliłem się z okna, wycelowałem, psiknąłem, SPIERDZIELIŁEM do środka, SZYBKO!!!! zamknąłem okno i potem, korzystając z tego, że dzień był w pełni, podziwiałem sobie zza szyby ataki rozwścieczonych bombowców. Niestety nie przyszło mi wtedy do głowy, żeby stać z aparatem w ręku  :smile:   Ciekawostka: latały wyraźnie szukając zwady, z żądłami na wierzchu (a w domyśle rozlegało się wyraźnie: "A żądłem chcesz?" - (c) by "Pingwiny z Madagaskaru")  i utrzymując się w pionie trzymały te swoje bolce gotowe do ataku. I o ile u osy czy pszczoły żądło ma mniej więcej średnicę cienkiej, ostrej szpilki, tak tutaj kaliber jest raczej zbliżony do małego gwoździka  :big grin: 

Tak czy tak, gniazdo już w charakterze pustostanu wisi, szerszeni nie ma. Tym razem jeden oprysk wystarczył. Następnego dnia jeszcze ich trochę latało, szukało dziury w całym, ale i te niedobitki w końcu sobie odleciały.

Krawężniki c.d. Już wkopane (na podsypce żwirowo-cementowej) i jak widać po niezdjętym sznurku, nawet od biedy równo wyszły, jak sobie skromnie napiszę  :Lol: 



Na to poszła geowłóknina i... i "coś". 



Owo "coś" jest małą kością niezgody. Ja do sprawy podchodziłem jak normalny facet: skoro sąsiad z jednej strony ma wsypane kamyczki, sąsiad z drugiej strony też ma wsypane kamyczki i w ogóle niemal każda osoba, która ma coś takiego wzdłuż ogrodzenia, ma toto wysypane kamyczkami, to naturalne i oczywiste dla mnie było, że u nas też będą kamyczki. Jak widać jednak na zdjęciu, to nie ja u nas mam decydujący głos w temacie wykończeń  :smile: 
Na razie tylko jeden worek wysypany w charakterze testu, bo sąsiadka nas straszy, że korę nam wichry najnormalniej w świecie stamtąd wywieją. Tak więc poczekamy, zobaczymy. Jako opcja jest też rozpatrywane zasypanie tego wiórem drzewnym, zwłaszcza, że wióra drzewnego mamy na podwórku całą, ogromną hałdę (trzeba tylko skądś rębarkę do gałęzi pożyczyć), ale wiór jest niewiele tylko cięższy od kory i nie jestem pewien, czy duża różnica będzie. Cóż, zapewne tak czy tak się na kamyczkach skończy...  :smile: 

A dla porównania: kolejna część ogrodzenia, czekająca na krawężniki, a póki co w trybie "biodynamicznym":




Kolejna sprawa, która się urodziła niejako przy okazji, to kran ogrodowy od frontu. Kiedy go dawno dawno temu robiłem, miejsce wyjścia rury z domu znajdowało się na wysokości mojego pępka i do głowy mi, kurczę, nie przyszło, że to może być za nisko. Kran służył dzielnie, teraz jednak, kiedy zacząłem tam już równać i podnosić teren wokół tych zrobionych już schodków, okazało się, że jak zrobię tam chodnik, to pod kran się nawet wiadra nie podstawi (chyba, że dziecinne). Cóż.... a bo to pierwsza przesuwana rura u nas w domu?



Jak widać oryginalne kolano z uszami ścięte (pierwotnie było ustawione bokiem i za pomocą kolanka, mufki i kawałka rurki podniesione ile się dało do góry. Tak jak jest teraz, pod kran wejdzie nawet duże wiadro, będzie dobrze  :smile: 

I drugi bok schodów. Taaaaa..... Nasz Dziennik nie powinien mieć tytułu "Dom w Lesie". Bardziej adekwatnym tytułem byłoby krótkie: "Aproksymacja". Owo słowo na "A" występuje u nas regularnie, w przeróżnych miejscach i w milionie kontekstów  :smile:  Tu... po aproksymowaniu schodów do faktycznego półokręgu, w osi z drzwiami (mniej więcej) przyszedł czas na aproksymowanie bocznej ściany podestu: po pierwsze trzeba ją było aproksymować do pionu, po drugie: do jednej linii z resztą podestu. Niestety, ewidentnie się naszym murarzom szalunek wypchnął...  :wink: 

Murek już aproksymowany (w najgrubszym miejscu z 5cm do skucia, dwa wiadra gruzu wyszły):




I wyrównany zaprawą, przy okazji widać kran z już odtworzoną izolacją fundamentu, na tym zdjęciu widać też co było skuwane (u dołu widać nieskute to, co pod ziemię i tak trafi):



I tyle. Oszlifowałem i pomalowałem też ostatnią zewnętrzną jętkę w lukarnie od frontu, dwa lata temu pominiętą z powodu braku śmiałości do pracy na samym czubku drabiny 3x9 rozstawionej na max. (w tym roku korzystając z balustrady na balkonie rzecz załatwiłem inaczej), ale tego już nawet nie pokazuję, za drobna sprawa  :smile: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

ad Ogrodzenie)
Do czego służy ta geowłóknina? CO by się działo jak by jej nie było?

ad Kranik)
Masz opracowane jakieś spuszczanie wody na zimę?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Czym kleiłeś te płytki w cokole? Trzyma się okładzina? Na zdjęciu widać że nie bardzo?

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - gdyby kamyczki wysypać wprost na glebę, to prędzej, czy później, zależnie od grubości warstwy, chwasty i tak by przez nie przerosły, dodatkowo kamyczki by osiadały w glebie, mieszając się z nią. Geowłóknina stanowi warstwę rozdzielającą, przez którą ani chwasty, ani gleba nie przejdą. 

Spuszczanie wody na zimę? Oczywiście. Oba krany ogrodowe stanowią osobną instalację wyposażoną w zawór odcinający od zasilania z jednej strony i zawór spustowy do spuszczania wody z drugiej strony. Zawór ten jest zrobiony w piwniczce, z metr niżej od tych kranów. Na zimę po prostu zamykam zasilanie, puszczam wodę w piwnicy i otwieram po kolei krany jako odpowietrzenia, schodzi wszystko do czysta grawitacyjnie  :smile: 


@jendrula - cokół jest klejony na "zwykły" elastyczny klej do gresu. Trzyma się to jak licho, a to, co widać na zdjęciu jest wbrew pozorom dowodem tego  :smile:  Po prostu tydzień temu za bardzo się rozpędziłem i przykleiłem tam o jedną płytkę za dużo, wczoraj z powodu przerabiania tego kranu musiałem ją zerwać. Było ciężko, między płytkę a ścianę wbijałem młotkiem starą szpachlę, na koniec zaatakowałem całość szerokim meslem. Płytka odeszła dopiero rujnując siatkę z klejem na styrodurze.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Jarek a ja twoją żonę trochę rozumiem. Po prostu chce mieć inaczej niż sąsiedzi obok. Taka kobieca natura. A z korą nie powinno się nic dziać nie wywieje jej tak łatwo.

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie czekam niecierpliwie na te zapowiadane od wczoraj gwałtowne burze z gradobiciem. Jak ta kora to przetrzyma, to znaczy, że będzie dobrze. 

J.

----------


## gaelle

> Jarek a ja twoją żonę trochę rozumiem. Po prostu chce mieć inaczej niż sąsiedzi obok. Taka kobieca natura. A z korą nie powinno się nic dziać nie wywieje jej tak łatwo.


Dzięki!  :smile:  Założenie było takie, że w sosnowym lesie najbardziej "materiałowo" pasuje sosnowa kora, poza tym kolorystycznie do reszty koncepcji najbardziej mi ona pasuje (a to ważne).

----------


## Aasia_

Możecie sobie teraz nucić "Czekam na wiatr co rozgoni (..)"  :big grin:

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Przetrzymała?  :big grin: 

Piknie macie, zazdroszczę niezmiernie : )
Co tam Panie nowego się dzieje?  :popcorn:  Weż kurcze wrzuć jakieś wsparcie... kop solidny by się nam przydał...

----------


## hesperius

Ja tez zone popieram i kibicuje korze  :smile: 
A tak z ciekawosci - czy ten pasek ziemi przed ogrodzeniem jest Wasz? U nas jest skarpa z jednej strony i sasiedzi planuja z tego powodu cofnac ogrodzenie o pol metra do wewnatrz (gdzie jest juz plasko), wiec zastanawiam sie, czy nie wykoncypowac czegos takiego jak Wy  :wink:  Inna opcja to plantowanie (wyrownanie, nadsypanie lub zrobienie 'schodka'), ale jak mam wiecej niz dwa rozwiazania, to wlaczaja mi sie "myslenice"...

W walce z szerszeniami punkt dla Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Cenna ci to informacja dla mnie z tym klejem :yes: . Też będę kleił piaskowca, ale nie do xps tylko do bloczków betonowych. W cokole. Czy ten cokół przetrzymał już jakąś zimę? Ja myślę bloczki przesmarować elastycznym szlamem uszczelniającym (ale tylko w strefie cokołowej ten szlam) i kleić jakimś klejem C2S1 najlepiej grubowarstwowo z jednoczesnym fugowaniem metodą buttering - floating. Z tymże kleje do takiego nakładania są przeważnie w kolorach naturalnych tzn. szare.

----------


## Jarek.P

Sopro ma takie kleje barwione.

Te cokoły są dopiero co zrobione, ale na kominie klejone identyczną techniką (tylko klej inny, po prostu kupuję jakiś "lepszy elastyczny" jaki tam akurat ma korzystną promocję) wisi już równe dwa lata  :smile:  Póki co - zero strat.

(a wpis do dziennika będzie. Dzisiaj.) 

J.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No właśnie Sopro chyba nie ma kleju do jednoczesnego fugowania i klejenia grubowarstwowo. Przeleciałem dla pewności na szybko stronkę i nie znalazłem.  Najbardziej się skłaniam do NVL300 z Quick-Mix - mimo że jest szary.

----------


## Jarek.P

Obiecany wpis... 
Dobra. W pierwszych słowach mojego wpisu śpieszę donieść, że... jest gorąco. I choć co prawda gorąco u nas, w lesie, w permanentnym cieniu ma się tak do upału odczuwanego normalnie, na ulicach miasta, jak... jak zimne piwko wyjęte prosto z lodówki, do lury trzymanej w "temperaturze pokojowej", to jednak temperatury zaczynające się na termometrze od trójki z przodu jakoś słabo motywują do pracy. Cóż...

Cokół dokleiłem z przodu do końca, częściowo go też dofugowałem. Częściowo tylko, bo fugi brakło.



Taką fugę najskuteczniej jednak się lepi palcem. Żadne zrzynki szlaucha ogrodowego nie są tak skuteczne, a ta fuga też skład ma taki, że w przeciwieństwie do typowej glazurniczej, nie przeżera skóry palca na wylot, więc można  :smile:  Najlepsza metoda: poziome fugi zgarniam ze szpachelki za pomocą wąskiej  kielni do fugowania klinkieru i wyrównuję palcem. Pionowe: w łapie lepię jak z plasteliny wałeczek, po czym go wciskam na swoje miejsce i uklepuję palcem. Na zdjęciu widać, że na dole mi brakło...

I schodki z drugiej strony:



Tu w ogóle bez fugi, na kawałku tylko próbowałem, czy nie dałoby się tego zafugować zaprawą z trasem Sopro (używałem jej do klejenia cegły ręcznie formowanej na murkach w kuchni), bo zostało mi jej półtora worka, a kolor wydawał się podobny. Niestety, jest bardziej żółty... 
Rura gazowa co prawda też żółta, więc teoretycznie mogłaby pasować, ale mimo wszystko, chyba jednak zostanę przy oryginalnej fudze. 

Drugi temat - krawężniki. Położyliśmy kolejny ich fragment, wcześniej jednak, w ramach karczowania ogródka biodynamicznego trzeba było uporać się z drzewkiem-samosiejką. Samosiejka była nieznanego mi gatunku, ale jest to coś po prostu niesamowicie szybko rosnącego. Niestety nie zrobiłem zdjęcia przed ścinką, ale drzewko miało coś koło 4m, a wyrosło w trzy lata! Po drugiej stronie bramy mamy starszego brata tego drzewa, pokażę potem, przy okazji.

Drzewko drzewkiem, poszło na opał oraz na pożarcie przez nasze szynszyle, w ziemi zaś został pieniek. Przerastający betonowy murek ogrodzenia oraz liczne kawały gruzu w ziemi - wykarczowanie tradycyjną metodą właściwie nierealne, a na pewno strasznie upierdliwe. Od czego jednak odrobinka inżynierskiego pomyślunku, nasz kochany Pojazd Biodegradowalny, oraz kawałek sznurka (na codzień przytrzymujący przy pojeździe tylne drzwi, żeby nie odpadły oraz klapę bagażnika, żeby się nie otwierał samoistnie na każdym wyboju)  :Lol: 



Pierwsza próba była nieudana, linka została zerwana z pniaka. Za drugim razem jednak przewiązałem ją pod korzeniami, nasunąłem kapelusz na oczy, poprawiłem okulary na nosie, przylepiłem twarz do przedniej szyby (odsunąwszy wcześniej wunderbauma), zaparłem się nogami w podłogę i jak nie ryknę koniami mechanicznymi spod maski (wszystkimi pięcioma, a co!), jak nie szarpnę, ooooo.... o!



Pieniek w całej okazałości:



Średnica w miejscu ścięcia - jakieś 5cm, a więc, tak już serio pisząc, śmiech na sali, ale tego naprawdę nie szło wyrwać metodą zapierania się i ciągnięcia, a wykopanie korzeni w tym gruzie - litooości!

Po wykarczowaniu, dalej było już łatwo:




W głębi, mocno od biedy widać nasz balkon, na którym zacząłem już wykańczać czoło. Nie mam dokładniejszego zdjęcia, więc pokażę to w całości innym razem, jak już będzie co pokazać  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

... i jeszcze uzupełnienie zaległości:

Kora póki co ma się dobrze, ale i nie było jeszcze żadnego gradobicia ani trąby powietrznej. Zobaczymy...
Ten pasek przed ogrodzeniem nie jest nasz, jest to droga gminna, tak więc formalnie rzecz biorąc, te krawężniki są czystą samowolą budowlaną. Cóż, jak się ktoś przyczepi, będziemy się martwić. W końcu, zgodnie z przepisami, mamy obowiązek dbać o "chodnik" przed posesją. 

@Jędrula - poczytaj sobie specyfikację produktu Sopro KMT+ A i jeszcze jedna uwaga: ten nasz cokół to nie jest piaskowiec, to "sztuczny kamień".


J.

----------


## hesperius

Hihi, to prawdziwy czyn spoleczny.  :smile:  Jakies zwolnienie z podatku by sie za to przydalo  :yes:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Sopro KMT+ to zaprawa do murowania z cegły nasiąkliwej. Na zdjęciu wyglądał prawie jak prawdziwy :wink: . Prawie ponieważ w sprzedaży nie spotyka się tak obrobionych krawędzi. Oby wytrzymał zimę :smile: 
Więcej zdjęć zauważyłem. Bardzo ładnie to wygląda.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Drimeth

Gratuluję usunięcia pniaka z sukcesem   :smile: 
Widzę, że dzieci zamknąłeś po drugiej stronie bramy. Dla bezpieczeństwa, oczywiście  :wiggle:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzieci były tak zachwycone samym pomysłem, że wywalenie ich za bramę było niezbędne. Zwłaszcza, że we mnie się włączył jakiś pierwotny instynkt wojownika, z tych starożytnych, co to po zwycięskim boju rydwanem/koniem/czymsiem rundę honorową wykonywali, wlokąc za sobą na arkanie zezwłok przegranego. Ja również wykonałem rundę honorową do zawracajki za posesją sąsiada i z powrotem. I również wlokłem za sobą zezwłok na arkanie  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Akcja wyrywania pieńka rozbawiła mnie setnie. Jarek dobrze że ten pniak  nie wyrwał ci haka  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tam haka. Hak jest solidnie mocowany do tyłu podwozia. Już bardziej obawiałbym się, czy ów hak w starciu z takim pniem nie pozostałby tam na miejscu wraz z tąże połową podwozia, tylnym mostem, bagażnikiem i tylnymi kanapami. W końcu Fabia ma przedni napęd, reszta spokojnie mogłaby  jechać do przodu sama  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

> Tam haka. Hak jest solidnie mocowany do tyłu podwozia. Już bardziej obawiałbym się, czy ów hak w starciu z takim pniem nie pozostałby tam na miejscu wraz z tąże połową podwozia, tylnym mostem, bagażnikiem i tylnymi kanapami. W końcu Fabia ma przedni napęd, reszta spokojnie mogłaby  jechać do przodu sama 
> 
> J.

----------


## bajcik

Ten chyba chciał grubszy korzeń wywrwać

----------


## Jacekss

> Ten pasek przed ogrodzeniem nie jest nasz, jest to droga gminna, tak więc formalnie rzecz biorąc, te krawężniki są czystą samowolą budowlaną. Cóż, jak się ktoś przyczepi, będziemy się martwić. W końcu, zgodnie z przepisami, mamy obowiązek dbać o "chodnik" przed posesją. 
> J.


hehe spoko Jarek, mam podobną sytuację z samowolą, przed domem zrobiłem sobie miejsce parkingowe z ażurów (prócz legalnego wyjazdu z posesji - wg planu). był nawet Pan z urzędu żeby odebrać roboty związane z zajęciem pasa drogowego, i wszystko mu się podobało włącznie z posadzoną z boku trawką  :smile:

----------


## Takeshi

Jakie mniej wiecej sa u Was ceny takich dzialek w lesie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Obecnie - nie wiem. Działka npko nas była wystawiona na sprzedaż tak ze dwa lata temu za 450tys (cena ofertowa z ogłoszenia, wtedy, zaraz po budowlanym boomie). Została sprzedana po dość długim czasie, nie mam pojęcia za ile. 

J.

----------


## Takeshi

Orientujesz sie mniej wiecej jak byla jej powierzchnia? Rozgladam sie za dzialka 2000 m2. Chcialbym sie wyrobic w 200tys zł ale bedzie ciezko. Jak duzej roznicy mozna sie spodziewac miedzy cena z ogloszenia a cena ostateczna?

----------


## Jarek.P

To była działka 1200m2 
Jak pisałem, nie znam obecnych cen nieruchomości w Markach, ale obawiam się, że w moim rejonie, podobną działkę za 200k może być ciężko. Może coś małego, w nieuzbrojonym terenie, w "tańszych" rejonach Marek... Podzwoń, poszukaj, popytaj, zawsze możesz dorzucać pytanie, na jakie negocjacje jest gotów sprzedający.

J.

----------


## hesperius

Rety, cena dzialki w cenie domu - a mnie sie wydawalo, ze '"ciut" przeplacilismy za dzialke pod Krakowem  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Stołu naszego powszedniego
Daj nam dzisiaj...


Nam robić nie kazano. - Wstąpiłem na stół
I spojrzałem na warsztat; na podłogę w dół.


No właśnie. Lutować już od biedy mam gdzie, a walić młotkiem cały czas muszę w przygodnych miejscach, albo na rozstawianych belegdzie kobyłkach. Stól ogólnowarsztatowy na gwałt potrzebny!
Pierwotnie myślałem o tym, żeby taki stół po prostu kupić. Wybór jest szeroki, począwszy od metalowych a'la biurek do kupienia w kibelmarketach za około 500zł, a których naczelną cechą jest to, że trzęsą się jak osika od samego patrzenia na nie, poprzez bardzo fajne rzemieślnicze stoły po około 1000zł, skończywszy na systemowych cudeńkach, które z racji ceny mogę sobie najwyżej w kategoriach "co bym kupił, jakbym wygrał w totka" rozpatrywać. 
W którymś momencie dumania nad tym, czy dać 500zł za badziew, czy dwa razy tyle za niebadziew coś mnie tknęło. Tknięcie nastąpiło mniej więcej nad takim obrazkiem:



Dobra, ja może jestem spawacz mocno początkujący. Ale taką ramkę, to do licha chyba dam radę pospawać, prawda? W dodatku nie z takiego blaszanego ceowniczka, a z porządnego profila zamkniętego, a co!
Od myśli do myśli, od słowa do słowa, wycieczka do hurtowni stali (okazało się, że mam niemalże za rogiem), tamże mi sprzedali odpowiednie profile, już od razu pocięte na potrzebne kawałki i dziś od rana (urlop mam) do roboty:



Po nawet nie tak znów strasznych mękach i zaledwie jednym rozcinaniu gotowego spawu (kąt prosty mi się zatracił) powstał pierwszy bok stelaża stołu:



Jedna z rozpórek wraz ze świeżym, jeszcze nieoczyszczonym spawem:



Tu spaw wygląda elegancko, po zdjęciu żużla już tak ładny nie jest, ale te moje spawy już w większości są ciągłe i składają się jednak głównie z litego metalu, nie z żużla  :smile:  Spawam zmiennoprądowo (tak... wiem. Kupię sobie. Kiedyś...) i w sumie nie wiem, czy zmiennym prądem  doświadczony spawacz da radę położyć ciągły, lity spaw, który nawet po przeszlifowaniu nadal będzie lity. Mnie się to póki co nie udaje, taka ładna spoina po oszlifowaniu okazuje się być poprzerastana żużlem, trzeba go odkuwać i kłaść drugą warstwę, przetapiając spodnią, potem trzecią...
Wszelkie uwagi od doświadczonych spawaczy mile widziane  :smile:  Może poza "kup sobie migotigozgrzewarkoinwertera", bo póki co to nie wchodzi w grę.

I wstępny montaż całości:



Na zdjęciu brak jeszcze dolnej rozpórki, widać ją na kozłach w tle. Śruby oczywiście też będą inne, ciutkę krótsze  :smile: 

I pierwsze malowanie. Na kolor pasujący do zielonego wnętrza warsztatu  :smile: 



Jutro pomaluję drugi raz. Po czym... wstawię nieskręconą całość do garażu  :smile: 
W warsztacie bowiem najpierw trzeba wykończyć część przeznaczoną pod stolarnioślusarnię. Parapet wstawiony:



Podłoga. Taaaaa.... odsłonięcie jej w całości do zapłytkowania jest absolutnie nierealne, zatem będzie to robione połówkami. Pierwsza połówka z wylaną wylewką samopoziomującą (trzeba było odrobinkę podnieść poziom pod płytki, żeby je zrównać z panelami). 



Na wałki malarskie i pacę proszę nie zwracać uwagi, to Łajza się bawił. 
Na tą wylewkę pójdzie gres,  jak zafuguję, przewalę tu graciarnię z reszty warsztatu, tam dopłytkuję i dopiero wtedy zmontuję ten stół. 
Jeszcze tylko blat muszę zorganizować. Rozpatruję kilka opcji: lity blat z sosnowej klejonki na mikrowczepach, dwie warstwy sklejki 18mm, warstwa sklejki 18mm i pod spodem podobna warstwa OSB i wreszcie sklejka szalunkowa 3-4cm gruba. Pierwsza opcja najdroższa i najelegantsza, ostatnia chyba najbardziej ekonomiczna, ale nie mam pod nosem żadnego sprzedawcy takich sklejek. W sumie ten blat będzie najdroższą częścią stołu, bo o ile stelaż zmieścił mi się w 100zł za materiał (i jeszcze 50 za elektrody do spawarki i farbę), tak blatu za mniej, niż 200 chyba się nie da. Tak czy tak, takiego stołu za mniej niż 1000 bym nie kupił, więc nie powinienem narzekać  :smile: 

Prócz stołu jeszcze działo się trochę przy krawężnikach, ale relacja później. Na dziś mam dosyć.

J.

----------


## compi

Efekt więcej niż dobry z tym stołem. Na przyszłość gdy spawasz grubsze elementy to połap punktowo po obwodzie i dopiero wtedy kończ całość, ale też na raty, raz  z jednej raz z drugiej. Podczas grzania takich grubszych kawałków metal ma tendencję do wypaczania się. Na gres nie stawiaj bezpośrednio stołu, tylko na twardej gumie. Będziesz mógł wtedy łupnąć i młotem piątką  :smile: .

----------


## Jarek.P

Stół ma przewidziane wkręcane od dołu regulowane stopy z gumowym spodem, mam akurat takie w przydasiach  :smile: 
Z tym spawaniem naprzemiennym masz rację, zauważyłem.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Całkiem solidny stoliczek się zapowiada  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Słabo widać, klej pod płytki bedziesz rozprowadzał listwą grzebieniową elektryczną? Na pewno wyjdzie równy poziom (potencjał)  :wink: 

Jakie wymiary blatu?
Co to są te mikrowczepy?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ja bym wziął szalunkową. Ale chyba raczej formatek nie dostaniesz.

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - nojaaasne, że elektryczną. Widoczna na zdjęciu elektroda grzebieniowa jest podłączana pod wysokie napięcie i wyładowania formują poziom od razu z zębami na gotowo  :Lol: 

Blat ma mieć 170x75cm. A mikrowczepy: 



dzięki nim blat nie jest klejony z listew idących od końca do końca, tylko wygląda tak:



J.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jak chcesz na mikrowczepy to załatw se z buku. Sosna jest lekka a to ma być blat roboczy. Buk jest ciężki, niedrogi, ale się patrzy mocno, dlatego z małych kawałków na mikrowczepach będzie jak znalazł.
Tak wtrącam tylko.
A to na zdjęciach to buk mniemam.
Pzdr.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak to mówią... dać baletnicy grzędę, to ta powie, że przeszkadza rąbek u spódnicy i ona wyżej siędzie. Czy jakośtam tak...

No w każdym razie spawanie spodobało mi się na tyle, że po skończeniu stołu mało mi było. Wczoraj zacząłem więc rozglądać się od rana, co by tu sobie jeszcze pospawać. Naturalny wybór: nasz samochód biodegradowalny odpadł, niestety, ponieważ moja spawarka średnio się do spawania blach samochodowych nadaje, a poza tym i tak żadnej wiaty przystankowej pod ręką nie było. Brama... brama ma się dobrze, nie trzeba jej spawać od nowa. Tu moje spojrzenie padło na furtkę, ale małżonka rzuciła się bronić, rejtana zrobiwszy zakrzyknęła gromkim głosem, że nie pozwala, że ta furtka jest furtką jej marzeń, osobiście wywalczoną jakiś czas temu i żebym sobie furtkę do śmietnika spawał. 
Pomyślałem podumałem i stwierdziłem że w sumie... dlaczego by nie?  :wink: 



Na to przyjdzie jeszcze oczywiście farba (nieaktualne, już przyszła) i sztachety (aktualne, kupić trzeba...). Furtka, skromnie sobie napiszę, wyszła mi żyleta, wszystkie kąty proste, jedna płaszczyzna, spawy zeszlifowane na równo i niemal lite, o proszę:



Tu ewentualnych doświadczonych spawaczy proszę o opinię, jest ok, czy nie jest? Te niebieskie przebarwienia termiczne robiły mi się w momencie, kiedy za szlifierkę łapałem od razu po spawaniu, jeszcze na gorącej spoinie, mam nadzieję, że to nie jest błąd w sztuce?

W każdym razie podstawowy test wytrzymałościowy furtka zaliczyła bez najmniejszych problemów:



Przy okazji zwracam uwagę na strój spawalniczy, jaki mam na sobie.  :Lol:  Niestety, temperatura nie pozwoliła na spawanie w przepisowym ubiorze zgodnym z przepisami BHP, musiałem się więc ograniczyć do długich spodni i T-shirta. Tu niestety, już przy spawaniu zawiasów bramy w zeszłym roku miałem nauczkę, że łuk spawalniczy opala równie wydajnie, jak solarium, a ponieważ brama zajęła mi odrobinkę dłużej, niż 10-15 minut, przedramiona miałem potem buraczkowe. Teraz zaopatrzyłem się więc w profesjonalne spawalnicze ochraniacze rąk (ciekaw jestem, kto zgadnie, co to jest  :Lol: )

W kolejce czeka kupiony już materiał na drugą furtkę, "wewnętrzną", oddzielającą śmietnik od podwórka. Ciekawostka jeszcze: z jednej strony furtka ma klamkę, a z drugiej nieprzelotowy zamek na kluczyk płaski  :smile:  Furtka wewnętrzna będzie miała również podobny zestaw, ale oba z jednej strony. Chodzi oczywiście o to, żeby śmieciarze mogli otworzyć furtkę zewn., ale nie mogli wejść dalej na posesję. My zaś możemy wejść do śmietnika, ale nie wyjdziemy tą drogą na ulicę (Łajza!), dodatkowo możemy od naszej strony obie furtki zamykać na klucz.

I to była jedna epopeja. Druga epopeja to grządki wzdłuż ogrodzenia, aktualne oczko w głowie małżonki  :smile: 



Na zdjęciu przygotowania do sadzenia. Łajza oczywiście zwarty i gotowy do pomocy  :wink:  W trakcie prac dorwał się do grabi i grabi zaciekle. Mówię mu:
- Franio, uważaj, nie zrób sobie krzywdy tymi grabiami!
- Spokojna głowa, tato! 
- Echhh, ty spokojna głowo - westchnąłem sobie przechodząc.
- Ale ja nie jestem spokojna głowa, ja jestem Fjanio! - jakby ktoś z nas nie wiedział, stwierdziło dziecię, lat (dla przypomnienia) równe tsy  :smile: 

I gotowe grządki, geowłóknina jeszcze nie zasypana korą (nieaktualne, już zasypana, ale zdjęcia zapomnieliśmy zrobić. Jutro się postaram).





I trzecia część, z geowłókniną prezentującą praktyczne zastosowanie któregośtam Prawa Murphy'ego, tego mówiącego, że każdy odcinek przycięty na długość okaże się za krótki. Geowłókniny kupiliśmy dokładnie tyle, ile potrzeba na całe ogrodzenie. Jak widać...  :bash: 



I niejako przy okazji: wejście na naszą posesję zyskało sobie taką oto ozdóbkę:



Samo wejście z innego kąta:



Tu widać wspominaną na początku ukochaną furtkę mojej żony. Taką też bym pospawał, a co! Co prawda nie wiem, czy profil udałoby mi się za pomocą Skody tak  ładnie wygiąć na pniu sosny, ale najwyżej byłaby bardziej niepowtarzalna, a nie z takim banalnym łukiem. Te listki i finfidluszki kupuje się gotowe, więc to nie problem  :Lol: 

W tle wystaje balkon, obiecałem dawno, że go pokażę, oto i on, jeszcze niezafugowany:



I tu chwilka zadumy będzie. Zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną wykończenie krawędzi balkonu powinno wyglądać mniej więcej tak:



I wszystko się zgadza, warstwy są, izolacje wszelakie są, rzecz się jednak rozbija o pozycję nr 2 z rysunku, czyli o kapinos. Bo można, oczywiście, są nawet specjalne gotowe listwy pod glazurę do takich zastosowań. Niech mi ktoś jednak powie, jak u licha ciężkiego zrobić to na balkonie półokrągłym????  :bash: 
Do tematu przymierzałem się od roku i jedyne, co mi się udało znaleźć, to firma, która wykona na zamówienie obróbkę blacharską na taki łuk, będzie to kosztować... nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale na oba nasze balkony wychodziło coś około 1,5k zł
Temat przeleżał rok aż w końcu załatwiłem go w sposób maksymalnie prosty i olewczy, ad acta odnotuję, że jest to moja samowola, wykonana wbrew żonie, która cały czas powtarza, że tam miała być obróbka blacharska. No miała być. Ale:
- normalnie się nie da.
- na rozwiązania "na zamówienie" nie mamy kasy
- balkony są tak maleńkie i na tyle dobrze osłonięte nadwieszającymi się nad nimi połaciami dachu, że zjawisko potoków wody zlatujących z balkonów właściwie nie istnieje. Przy podlewaniu kwiatków, jak się z doniczki przeleje, leci tej wody więcej, niż przy przeciętnym deszczu. 
- przez dwa lata te balkony nie miały żadnej opaski, woda z nich leciała wprost po strukturze i wszystko jest OK.
- a skoro jest ok, to po co kombinować? Niech będzie OK dalej. Naklejony od czoła balkonu sztuczny kamień będzie dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem, woda po nim sobie spłynie, a jak coś się pobrudzi, to myjką raz na dwa-trzy lata wyczyszczę.
Zobaczymy. Historia osądzi...

Na balkonie widać jeszcze jeden ważny element: żonine skrzynki z zieleniną  :smile:  I jeszcze doniczka przed wejściem do domu:



J.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ochraniacze na ręce to podkolanka z uciętymi palcami? 

Furtka jak ta lala.. super.. mój Marcin bardzo chciał sobie kupić spawarkę, ale nigdy nie nie wiedział jaką wybrać..

----------


## Jarek.P

Podkolanówki - Bingo  :smile: 

Moja spawarka, to potwornie ciężka, stara krowa, kupiona jeszcze w głębokim PRLu przez mojego ojca, nie dlatego, że była do czegokolwiek potrzebna (mój tata jest absolutnie atechniczny), a po prostu dlatego, że trafiła się okazja, kto pamięta życie w czasach PRLu, to wie o co chodzi, jak do sklepu rzucili Konserwę Turystyczną, to się kupowało konserwę, jak akurat przyszły spawarki, to się brało spawarkę, w najgorszym przypadku zawsze można było potem na konserwy wymienić  :smile: 

Obecnie też marzę o tym, żeby sobie kupić inwertera, zasadnicze dwa powody to waga (około 10x mniejsza) i spawanie stałoprądowe. Natomiast tej obecnej krowiastej spawarce trzeba przyznać jeden duży plus za sprawność: nią można spawać z maksymalnym prądem bez robienia przerw (dłuższych, niż normalne, jak w czasie spawania na oczyszczenie spoiny) i nie przejmować się, że się spoci. Współczesne spawarki natomiast zwykle mają cykl pracy 10 minut spawania, 50 minut odpoczynku  :sad: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak to mówią, potrzeba matką wynalazków  :smile: 

Parę razy już wspominałem o tym, że mamy na poddaszu wiatroizolację w autorskiej wersji specjalistów od poddasza, niestety nieweryfikowanej w trakcie tworzenia przez inwestora z powodu, że inwestor miał wtedy na głowie trochę inne, dość smutne sprawy...
Efekt jest taki, że w sypialni naszej firanki zwieszające się z baldachimu naszego łoża małżeńskiego wiuwają sobie wesoło w takt powiewów wiatru na zewnątrz, a w naprawdę wietrzne dni kołdrę musimy dodatkowo mocować śledziami od namiotu  :smile: 

No dobra, przesadzam trochę.

...ale tylko trochę  :wink: 

Bo np. nie mamy baldachimu. Jeszcze.

Ale, wracając do konkretów, z tą wiatroizolacją co jakiś czas coś usiłuję zrobić, bo tak całkiem na serio już pisząc, w sypialni jest zimą chłodniej, a z gniazdek i różnych innych przedziwnych czasem miejsc najnormalniej w świecie wieje. Od wewnątrz robiłem ostrzykiwanie dołu wiatroizolacji pianką PU przez otwory wiercone w gipskartonach, a dziś zająłem się drugą stroną przeciągu, czyli otworami "wwiewowymi". Elewacjusze klejąc nam styropian, pozostawili minimalne szczeliny między nim a deskowaniem dachu. Taka szczelina, normalnie, przy tradycyjnym dachu krytym na szczelnie papą jest niezbędna, u nas jest ona jednak całkowicie niepotrzebna z powodu użycia nowoczesnej technologii pokrycia dachowego (pisałem kiedyś: membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna, dach bez szczeliny powietrznej, wentyluje się wprost przez połać dachu robioną w specjalny sposób), a ponieważ jest to pokaźna w sumie dziura, którą przeciągi swobodnie wchodzą nam za gipskartony, postanowiłem już dawno ją pozaklejać odpowiednio docinanym styropianem.

I tu właśnie pojawia się wynalazek  :smile:  Bo jak w miarę prosto i wydajnie porobić ze styropianu kliny z kątem dokładnie odpowiadającym kątowi połaci dachowej? Ano właśnie tak:  :Lol: 



Samo ustrojstwo do cięcia:



Wykonane z kawałków zabudowy kuchennej, zasilacza wyciągniętego ze starego peceta, kawałka spirali grzejnej, garści śrubek, ścinków przewodów, młotka, kostek połączeniowych, dwóch ścisków stolarskich, stołu tarasowego, deseczki, zużytej tarczy od szlifierki i sprężyny, sztuk jedna. Wszystkie elementy widoczne na zdjęciu (no dobra, na pierwszym planie zdjęcia) są bardzo ważną integralną częścią urządzenia. Choćby taki młotek - stanowi przeciwwagę dla sprężyny naciągającej drut grzejny, bez młotka naciąg powodował, że tafla styropianu przesuwana przez urządzenie się zakleszczała. Tarcza od szlifierki z kolei izoluje termicznie końcówkę spirali grzejnej od stołu, bo urządzenie w końcu miało być przecinarką do styropianu, a nie wypalarką do drewna.

Ustrojstwo w jednym procesie produkowało dwa gotowe kliny naraz, z całej płyty styropianu w trzech przejściach wychodziło sześć klinów i zero odpadów  :smile: 

A tu wyrób w zastosowaniu praktycznym. Widać też jeszcze niezaklejoną szczelinę z miejscem po gniazdku. Ptasim gniazdku, nie elektrycznym! Tutaj bodajże sikorka mieszkała, ale nie jestem pewien, w naszym domu żyje wszystko co może, łatwo się pogubić czasem...



J.

PS: na specjalny wniosek małżonki dopisuję, że wszystkie ptaki już dawno się wyniosły. A w przyszłym sezonie dostaną od nas budki lęgowe  :smile:  I mam tu cichą nadzieję, że to wystarczy, że sikorki nie będą próbowały tak jak bociany robić na siłę gniazd w tych samych miejscach co przed rokiem? Bo podbitki i tak do wiosny nie zrobię...

----------


## cronin

Młotek mnie rozwalił  :rotfl:  przyznaj się że to już efekciarstwo  :smile:  a nie można tam było po prostu napsiukać pianki?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, to absolutnie nie było żadne efekciarstwo, tylko czysta potrzeba powieszenia tam czegoś ciężkiego, co odciągnie konstrukcję w drugą stronę. Pierwotnym pomysłem było kubełko z farbą, ale młotek się napatoczył pierwszy  :smile: 

Pianka - tak, teoretycznie to by było najprostsze. Tyle, że pistoletowa pianka (i te niepistoletowe zdaje się też) kiepsko działa w pozycji zbiornikiem do dołu, a  przy trzymaniu normalnie, zbiornikiem do góry (nad pistoletem) trochę dach przeszkadza  :smile: 
Jakoś w zeszłym roku usiłowałem nawet to robić pianką, do której dołączyłem półmetrowy szlaufik-przedłużacz, ale kiepsko wychodziło. Znaczy owszem, dozowanie było precyzyjne i tam, gdzie chciałem, ale bardzo wolno przez tą rurkę pianka szła, piankując całość wokół domu bym chyba z tej drabiny w końcu zaczął spadać przysypiając z nudów.

J.

----------


## tomdts

Gratuluje pomysłowości.  :yes: 

Pytanie jak podłączyłeś zasilacz od komputera i ile ma wat?

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## bajcik

Co do tego wiania, to rozpoznałeś już temat czy można to w ten sposób uszczelnić? Niedawno rozmawiałem z cieślą który zaleca wentylację również pod folią paroprzepuszczalną, bo komuś tam krokwie zgniły po 10 latach.
Nie powinno wiać, tuż za kartongipsami powinna być folia, szczelnie poprzyklejana.

Wycinarka do styropianu z drutu oporowego i zasilacza to absolutny must have dla każdego ociepleniowca. Tutaj przykładowy większy model:

----------


## tomdts

Nie mam fotki swego wycinarki ale powiem: szyna prowadzącą drut ma długości 110 cm. :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Jarek.P

@tomdts - dzięki  :smile:  Zasilacz od komputera ma 500W, ale ta moja przecinarka raptem ze 60W pobiera (drut ma dwa omy). Podłączyłem to do sekcji 12V (przewody: dowolny czarny i dowolny żółty), po prostu wsuwając miedziany drut instalacyjny we wtyczkę, średnicą akurat pasował.
Żeby zasilacz pecetowy wystartował bez peceta trzeba jeszcze tylko zewrzeć na dużej wtyczce zielony przewód z czarnym.

@bajcik - u nas jest to zrobione dokładnie wg wskazań Tyveka, schemat jest na rysunku na stronie 10. Na tym rysunku nie ma deskowania, nie znalazłem na szybko odpowiedniego z deskowaniem, ale zasada jest taka, że deski wąskie ~10cm, bite z centymetrowymi odstępami, reszta jak na tym rysunku. Twój cieśla podejrzewam, że mówi o dachu tradycyjnym, kiedy pod folią paroprzepuszczalną, zostawia się wentylowaną pustkę i ją trzeba wentylować. U zamiast folii jest specjalna membrana o zupełnie innych własnościach, pustki nie ma, więc i wentylować nie ma czego. 
Tuż za gipskartonami jak najbardziej folia, szczelnie poprzyklejana. U nas właśnie brakuje dwóch ostatnich słów, niestety...

Twoja przecinarka - szacun  :smile: 

J.

----------


## cronin

No fakt , zapomniałam że pianka do góry nogami  :smile:  przy okazji może macie patent na zapiankowanie przedmiotu będącego w poziomej dziurze o długości 50 cm i wymiarach 20x20? pistolet z pianką nawet wchodzi ale nie pod tym kątem co trzeba, są może jakieś minipianki? bo wężyk już doczytałam że nie daje rady  :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale pistolet wchodzi, tyle, że zbiornik nie jest do góry? Jeśli tak i jeśli to jednorazowa akcja, to da się. Wtykasz pistolet jak się da, KRÓTKO psikasz pianą. Trochę piany pójdzie, a potem zaczyna lecieć sam gaz. Wtedy wyjmujesz pistolet, ustawiasz go w prawidłowej pozycji i przestrzeliwujesz tak, żeby rurka pistoletu na powrót wypełniła się pianą. Rzecz powtarzasz dotąd, aż się zrobi. Wczoraj tak doszczelniałem te moje styropiany, bo oczywiście gdzieniegdzie trzeba było dopianować.
Albo tak, jak próbowałem wcześniej: metr szlaufa naciągnięty na wylot pistoletu i piankujesz co chcesz - wolno idzie i grozi wypapraniem wszystkiego wokół pianką (głównie z powodu, że w takim układzie mimo puszczenia spustu, z rurki cały czas idzie piana, póki w całej rurce się nie rozpręży), ale da się.

J.

----------


## cronin

pistolet wchodzi ale nie pod takim kątem jak potrzebuję a muszę precyzyjnie trafić. Może pianka z dołączonym pistoletem (taka jednorazówka a nie nakręcany) wejdzie lepiej

----------


## rewo66

Przecinarka wymiata  :yes:  ale młotek .....  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie rozumiem Was... przecież to było urządzenie do jednorazowego zastosowania, zaraz po pocięciu styropianu zdemontowane, choćby z powodu konieczności powtórnego wmontowania zasilacza do komputera Wyjątka  :smile:  Tak więc młotek był wykorzystany tylko chwilowo.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ach i zapomniałem zupełnie, mały update do pojawiającego się tutaj sporadycznie "Kącika Przyrodnika" - w trakcie układania geowłókniny taki oto potwór nas nawiedził:



Pokazuje, bo ładnie się bydlę kolorystycznie wkomponowało, esteta taki  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Jarek to jest pod ochroną zwie się Krab marecki ostał się jeszcze z czasów jak tu morze było  :smile:   :wink: 
A ja do przecinarki nic nie mam  :big tongue:  a młotek jak to młotek zawsze fajowo wygląda  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Krab Marecki, powiadasz? Nic takiego nie mogę wygóglać...

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

wygląda na zabójczą damę - kwietnik

http://adam-design.flog.pl/wpis/5000749/kwietnik-misumena-vatia-zabojcza-dama-2

----------


## Jarek.P

Wygląda bardzo podobnie, właściwie jedyne, co mi nie pasuje, to ten biały trójkątny wzór na odwłoku mojego. Ale to może być kwestia tego konkretnego modelu, no widżeta takiego ma  :smile: 


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, proszę wycieczki. Tak oto wygląda obecnie nasz DomowowLesiowy Barbakan z krawężnikami i dodatkami na ostatni guzik:




Szczerze przyznając, mi się już bardzo nie chciało, tak już po prostu mam, że jak coś jest "niemal" zrobione, to mi się nudzi i pojawia się ciśnienie, żeby to zostawić "na razie" a zabrać się za coś innego, to się "kiedyś" skończy  :smile: , ale żona napierała ze wszystkich sił, pociągnęliśmy więc wspólnymi siłami dalej. Obecnie brakuje tam jedynie płytek do wykonania chodnika oraz drobiażdżku: sztucznego kamienia na całe to betonowe ohydztwo. No i sztachet na furtkę, "wewnętrznej furtki śmietnikowej (stoi w garażu w formie zestawu do samodzielnego montażu) oraz docelowej skrzynki na listy (ta obecna jest tymczasowym ersatzem, docelowa ma być przelotowa). I jeszcze brama wjazdowa vis-a-vis garażu, podjazd do garażu, opaska wokół domu...  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Brama "garażowa" - ostatnio rozochocony furtką nawet zacząłem głośno się zastanawiać, że przecież do bram przesuwnych komponenty kupuje się gotowe, profil "bramowy", wózki, zębatka, te listki i finfidluszki - wszystko do kupienia, może by więc tak też samemu?... Małżonka protestuje mocno przypominając, że brama ma być "rozciągniętą" kopią furtki, a bez giętarki górnych profili nie wygnę w taki zgrabny łuk. No i racja, nie wygnę. Czy da się gdzieś zamówić samą usługę gięcia?
Dla jasności - z bramą póki co tak sobie tylko gdybam, szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, czy to jednak nie za wysokie progi, może jeszcze parę furtek przed taką bramą najpierw dla wprawy zrobić? I przydałoby się jeszcze jakąś kasę pancerną...  :wink: 

Wracając zaś do obejścia, ukończone już grządki wzdłuż ogrodzenia:



i widok "po całości" wraz z ulicą. Na glebie - cień niżej podpisanego  :smile: 



I druga połówka ogrodzenia:



I tu będzie pytanie ogrodnicze: w głębi zdjęcia od biedy widać nasze dwa modrzewie. Do tej pory pięknie rosły, kolejny już sezon, po czym jakieś dwa tygodnie temu nagle oba zżółkły i się osypały. Tak, ja wiem, że modrzewie tak na zimę robią, ale do pierwszych objawów zimy jeszcze ze dwa miesiące zostały, mam nadzieję. Nie za wcześnie?
Jest szansa, że modrzewie sami utopiliśmy, bo w trakcie ostatnich upałów, wraz z resztą nasadzeń były dość mocno podlewane, a potem dopiero doczytałem w internecie, że modrzewie zbyt mocnego podlewania nie lubią. 
Tak więc trzy możliwości widzę:
- "zima stulecia" gdzieś od drugiej połowy września,
- nadmiernie podlewając (wiadro wody co wieczór pod każde drzewko) utopiliśmy je,
- jakaś choroba, szkodnik itp. 
Nawóz do iglaków kupiłem i sypałem przy pierwszych objawach, nic nie dał. ktokolwiek się zna i może coś napisać, będę wdzięczny  :smile: 

Aha: piwo "Jarkowe" będzie miało drugą edycję. Pierwsza - a to grill ze znajomymi, a to wizyta u rodziny, a to urlop niżej podpisanego i nie wiedzieć kiedy, tylko sześć butelek zostało  :smile: 

I tyle na dziś.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Nu całkiem ładnie się zrobiło. Brawo dla małzonki no i dla ciebie  :big grin: 
Ogrodzenie bedziesz obkładał takim samym kamieniem jak na cokole domu?

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękujemy, dziękujemy  :smile: 

Okładzina - wszystko na to wskazuje, że tak. Co prawda od czasu do czasu zastanawiamy się nad tym jeszcze, bo ta okładzina cenowo wychodzi "odrobinkę" drożej od zwykłych klinkierowych płytek, fugowanie tego to też jest straszna dziubdzianina, więc zastanawiamy się czasami nad tańszymi wersjami, czy wręcz pokryciem części ogrodzenia (np. wnętrza śmietnika) zwykłym tynkiem strukturalnym położonym wprost na ten beton (mamy tak pokryty śmietnik od strony domu, elewacjusze wykorzystali go jako ścianę doświadczalną, tynk wygląda ok i dobrze się trzyma), ale zasadniczy pomysł: ten sztuczny kamień póki co się broni.

J.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Piwo markowo/mareckie "Jarkowe" second edition to brzmi dumnie : ))

My na razie myślimy intensywnie nad tym, jakie płytki do pomieszczeń gospodarczych wybrać, jak sensownie zanabyć AGD i jak zwabić na teren obiektu fachowców od płota. Do warzenia takich specjałów mamy baardzo daleko...Pewnie kiedyś się uda  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

no... Wasz Mość.... browar robisz mniam mniam...... melduję że już wychlany!
( jeden po drodze drugi w domu  :wink: )

podziękowania za kawę i spotkanie.... ale tego noszenia gruzu to ci nie zapomnę!

pozdro
NETbet'garniturek

p.s.
od Was do Nas leci się godzinę dwadzieścia pinć :big grin:  w tym czas wliczony na browca

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj no co, te kilka malutkich wiadereczek...  :wink: 

J.

PS: ale widok Netbeta odpicowanego w garniak i lakierki, jak zawija rękawy marynary i się łapie za dwudziestolitrowe kubły pełne gruzu, po jednym na każdą rękę - mniodzio  :Lol:   :rotfl: 
PS2: jakby co, to zapraszam częściej, tego gruzu jeszcze sporo zostało  :Lol: 
PS3: a tak już na serio, to dzięki za pomoc!
PS4: materiały do drugiej edycji już kupione, lada dzień biorę się za szorowanie fermentora  :stir the pot:

----------


## compi

No dobra, ja też mogę ponosić... Tylko informacja jest potrzebna czy coś do picia zostało ; )

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie z pierwszej edycji już nie bardzo. Strasznie lotne jest takie samorobne piwo  :big grin: 
Ale do noszenia gruzu oczywiście zapraszam  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## irqul

> .. pokryciem części ogrodzenia (np. wnętrza śmietnika) zwykłym tynkiem strukturalnym położonym wprost na ten beton ...


Tak zrobiłem. Efekt mnie zadowala (ładnie harmonizuje z elewacją). Tylko wydaje mi się, że trzeba dać coś w rodzaju podkładu pod tynk strukturalny, np klej którym wkleja się siatkę na styropian. U mnie, po kilku latach, są widoczne pęknięcia na tynku, rysy.

----------


## Jarek.P

W sumie.... może to i nawet byłby pomysł. Jedna rzecz mi się w tym twoim ogrodzeniu podoba: to rozgraniczenie między dołem słupka a resztą. W naszym płocie to, co mnie najbardziej przeraża w planach jego wyklejenia sztucznym kamieniem, to owe słupki właśnie, je trzebaby robić niemal w całości kamieniami narożnikowymi, a one sporo droższe, skubańce są.Takie rozwiązanie: pojechać cały dół kamieniem, a słupki czym innym (tynkiem) byłoby ciekawym kompromisem  :smile: 

J.

----------


## obita

Witam  :smile:  Poczytuję sobie Twój dziennik i jestem pod wrażeniem  :smile:  Domek piękny i działka piękna. Bajka!

A teraz trochę z innej beczki  :smile:  Czy można wiedzieć tak z czystej ciekawości jaka jest powierzchnia Twojej działki?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękujemy  :smile: 

Działka ma 1200m2 i jest niemal kwadratowa.

J.

----------


## obita

Pytam bo mam działkę 7,5 ar a, że nie mam  problem z wyobrażeniem powierzchni nie wiem czy to dużo czy mało  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

To normalna, średniej wielkości działka. Mniejsza od naszej, a większa od działek standardowo przydzielanych pod budownictwo mieszkaniowe w czasach PRL (400m2) oraz dużo większa od działek pod szeregówki (200m2). Tak naprawdę wszystko zależy od jej kształtu. Jeśli to jest prostokąd typu 25x30 to masz bardzo fajną działkę na której zmieści się i dom i jeszcze przyzwoity ogród, a jeśli jest to kiszka 40x18, to kiepsko, bo jedyne, co się da na tym zbudować, to "tramwaj".

J.

----------


## obita

Działka ma 20x35  :smile:  I jeżeli można http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-zawoja-srednia-KRP1128 Takie coś chciałabym tam kiedyś zamiescic  :smile:  No i nie wiem czy sprzedać i kupić wiekszą działkę czy wystarczy taka ( musi byc jakieś podwórko).

----------


## Jarek.P

Spokojnie się zmieści. Nie wiem, w którą stronę jest dłuższy bok działki, ale jeśli to jest wzdłuż ulicy, to stawiając dom wiatrołapem do tejże ulicy, za domem miałbyś jeszcze 8m podwórka, i duuuże, fajne podwórko obok domu, przy tarasie. 
Jeśli działka ma układ odwrotny, to dom ustawiony j.w. wchodzi na styk, a podwórko masz za domem, w takiej sytuacji jednak szukałbym chyba innego projektu, albo przearanżował ten, bo tak, jak jest, taras wypadnie idiotycznie, w ciasnej kiszce między domem a ogrodzeniem. Tak naprawdę trzeba by tu rozpatrzeć jeszcze strony świata...

J.

----------


## obita

Tarasu by nie było, więc problemu też nie  :smile:  A sprawa z działką jest troche bardziej skomplikowana...Teściowie podzielili swoje podwórko na pół, więc nasza działka jest na tyle . Dłuższy bok ma 35 m, więc stawianie domu " przodem" będzie własnie tą opcja na styk. Z tyłu i z przodu byłaby brama wjazdowa bo nasz plac jest miedzy teściami a ciotkami  :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Witam

*Jarku* mam nadzięję, że się nie obrazisz  :smile: 

*Obita*  my mamy działkę lekko ponad 1338 m2
kształt dokładniej taki:


z przodu jest 23m, prawy bok ma 40m.. dom od granicy działki jest posadowiony 6m (dom ma szerokość 8,3m plus od strony ogrodu/tarasu wykusz 0,8m)
i do końca działki mamy jeszcze 24m to spory kawałek ziemi.. (trochę tarasu, trawnik, ogródek)
Nasza działka co prawda rozszerza się na końcu, ale mimo tego gdyby była po prostokącie to i tak spory kawałek z tyłu..

nasz dom jest taki:


tył:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tarasu możesz nie robić, ale jeśli zachowasz układ działki, to najbardziej reprezentacyjne okna, najbardziej reprezentacyjnego pokoju będą wychodzić wprost na ogrodzenie. Przy takim układzie naprawdę pomyślałbym o czymś z oknem tarasowym położonym z tyłu domu, patrzącym na resztę podwórka. A może  na takiej działce lepiej by się sprawdził dom zbudowany na planie kwadratu? 

J.

----------


## obita

Hmm chybaz że można by było postawic dom maksymalnie z tyłu bokiem (tym od salonu) do podwórka teściów :cool:  Wtedy miałabym jeszcze podwórko przed drzwiami tarasowymi noo i moze jakiś mały tarasik jednak  :cool: 


Kamila&Marcin : piekny domek ale powierzchnia działki jest prawie dwukrotnie wieksza  :sad:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Kamila&Marcin : piekny domek ale powierzchnia działki jest prawie dwukrotnie wieksza


Macie działkę 20x35 m.. u nas z przodu jest te 23 m (mamy podwójny garaż) a tył się rozchodzi do około 40m.. i potem znów ciut zwęża.. a długość u nas tylko 5 metrów więcej niżeli u Was..

chodziło mi o to, że w takim układzie nawet dom postawiony tak jak nasz to z tyłu macie jeszcze ogromny ogród.. ale tak jak Jarek proponuje wybrałabym taki układ by jednak taras był z tyłu a nie z boku.. u nas nie da rady było postawić domu inaczej niżeli mamy.. wejście od frontu i kalenica równolegle do drogi. 
w naszym domu oryginalnie taras miał być z doku, ale mała przeróbka okiem i mamy taras z tyły  :smile: 

średnia działka prostokątna według mnie jest lepsza niżeli średnia, ale kwadratowa.. w przypadku kwadratu 27x27 miejsca ni z boku ni z tyłu ani z przodu..

----------


## obita

Hmmm w sumie masz racje :big grin:  
Tylko, że nam się ten domek bardzo podoba i chcemy ten konkretnie projekt. No nic na razie i tak prace jakiekolwiek stoja i stać bedą przez najbliższe 3 lata... Juz nie zaśmiecam  :big grin:  Dzięki!  :smile: )

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Jeszcze cosik dodam.. mam nadzieję, że Jarek mnie nie wywali  :smile: 

Jeśli zrobilibyście wyjście na taras od tyłu to musiałoby być gdzieś na wysokości tej kanapy "dwójki", bo dalej na prawą są schody ze spocznikiem (który gdzieś wypada na 120-130 cm.. 
można też zmienić ustawienie kanap i jedną ustawić tyłem do kuchni, drugą na lewej ścianie i naprzeciw kuchni tv (wtedy okno trzeba byłoby zamurować..), ale zamurowując okno zmienia się "symetria" okien.. 
to takie przemyślenia na szybko.. 

jak coś zapraszam na priv  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Coraz mniej domu w lesie w "Domu w Lesie"  :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ojtam ojtam, ja się cieszę, że jeszcze w ogóle ktoś tutaj zagląda  :smile: 

@obita - jeśli chcesz, to załóż sobie dziennik, czy po prostu gdzieś jakiś wątek w stylu "jak ustawić dom na działce", a ja korzystając z administracyjnych możliwości całą tą dyskusję tam przeniosę. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, w takim razie, żeby w "Domu w Lesie" było więcej domu w lesie, najnowsze wieści z placu boju. Wieści nie za dużo, bo ostatnie dni były w całości pochłonięte przygotowaniami do tego najstraszniejszego dnia w dziecięcym życiu, jakim jest "1 Września" (plus/minus). Ano niestety, latka lecom  :sad:  
Dopiero co Wyjątek w wieku dokładnie takim, jak Łajza obecnie [update: nie był w dokładnie takim wieku, był rok młodszy], turlał beczkę po placu budowy, o Łajzie nikomu się nie śniło nawet, a tu masz...

Ad Acta jeszcze dopiszę, że również Łajza właśnie zaczął karierę przedszkolaka. Zaczął czysto w swoim stylu: między innymi trzylatkami, po raz pierwszy w życiu odrywanymi od mamusi, często dosłownie i siłą, przy odgłosach histerycznych płaczów, Łajza po prostu biegiem polecał do sali się bawić, trzeba go było wręcz wołać, żeby choć pomachał na do widzenia. Wcześniej żona mu tłumaczyła, że zostanie teraz sam, bez mamy, ale mama wróci, żeby się nie martwił - no wiadomo. Reakcja dziecka: "Dobze, mamo" (w tonacji "oj nie przeszkadzaj w zabawie")  :big grin: 

Ale do rzeczy, wróćmy do Domu w Lesie:

Po pierwsze:



(W garnku perkoce ekstrakt słodowy jasny z glukozą, dołączy zaś do nich za chwilę "Australian Pale Ale")

Po drugie:



(pokrywka nie jest niczym zalana, to gra światła jedynie)

Po trzecie - warsztat. Znów przerzuciłem graciarnię w kolejny kąt, celem wykończenia ostatniego już, pozostałego kąta. I wtedy trzeba będzie się zająć warsztatowymi mebelkami. Stół już jest (bez blatu jeszcze, ale zamówi się), teraz czas pomyśleć o jakimś regale. Na zdjęciu poniżej widać w kolejności od dołu: 
- wylewka samopoziom na ostatniej części podłogi, 
- gres i panele na wcześniej wykańczanym kawałku podłogi,
- przerzucone graty, szparagały i arcyważne rzeczy, na których widok Netbet niedawno stwierdził z zawiścią w głosie: "ja nie mam aż takiego bałaganu". Co prawda nie wiem, dlaczego tego słowa "aż" użył, ale to pomyłka na pewno  :smile: 
- i... drzwi. Drzwi nie byle jakie, bowiem prowadzące do piwniczki. Tak, tej piwniczki, w której piwo mieszka. Wejście do piwniczki prowadzi wprost pod schody, więc i drzwi, jak widać musiały się dostosować. Framuga zrobiona z dwóch kompletów framug drewnianych (akurat naddała mi się framuga używana w czasie budowy jako tymczasowa, gdyby nie to, brakujący kawałek pewnie bym sobie dorobił z czegoś), a drzwi to standardowe drzwi "pełne" oberżnięte piłą, z wyciętą "w masie" przylgą i odtworzonym w tym miejscu z jakichś listewek, które pod rękę się nawinęły ramiakiem drzwi. Jak się otworzy drzwi i wie, gdzie patrzeć, widać, że było to przerabiane, ale może kiedyś z nudów wprasuję tam po całości okleinę (mam taśmę z identycznym kolorem), wtedy będą jak fabryczne  :smile: 



Pod ścianą stoi moje stare biurko, przewiezione ze starego mieszkania i dożywające swych dni jako stół warsztatowy zastępczy. Z czasem biurko pójdzie do przetworzenia, a w tym miejscu stanie sobie... może wiertarkofrezarka, może tokarka, a może obrabiarka CNC, nie wiem, na co mnie będzie stać. 

Po czwarte - balkony. Tak, już też mam tego tematu dosyć i dlatego zajmuję się nim na siłę i z doskoku, ale niestety, papranina jest z tym okrutna. Tyle dobrego, że zostało już tylko zafugować je od czoła i dorobić cokoły na ścianie nad płytą balkonu. Zdjęcie mam mało widowiskowe, z płytą balkonu fotografowaną po zmroku, ale niech tam:



I tak, jak wcześniej pisałem, nie ma tu żadnego kapinosa, płytki kończą się na aluminiowym obrzeżu. Jako ostateczna bariera zapobiegająca podciekaniu wody pod płytki jest wałek trwale elastycznego uszczelniacza dekarskiego doszczelniający połączenie betonu wylewki z brzegiem styropianu oraz z przykrywającą to miejsce od góry płytką gresu. Spadek jest solidny, woda nie ma prawa stać, a spływająca powinna spływać po sztucznym kamieniu. Zobaczymy...

I po piąte wreszcie - domowe zwierzątka. A konkretniej: kuna, niebożę. Dawno o niej nie było, bo i od czasu zamknięcia domu żadnego znaku życia nie dawała, jeśli nie liczyć znalezionego niegdyś ptasiego kościotrupa. Był w tym temacie spokój i był, aż tu nagle bach i sensacja! Zaczęło się od tego, że w pokoju Wyjątka zaczęło sobie podśmiardywać... Tak tak, ja wiem, to może mieć przeróżne wytłumaczenia, ale po pierwsze, Wyjątek ma dopiero niecałe siedem lat, a nie kilkanaście, po drugie - jego pokój przy pierwszych symptomach smrodku został gruntownie przeszukany na okoliczność odłożonych "na później" kanapek z wędliną, serków homogenizowanych i tym podobnych. nic nie znaleźliśmy, a szukaliśmy tym dokładniej, że smród był taki... padlinowy, powiedzmy. 
Pojawiał się i znikał, a robił to wbrew zdrowemu rozsądkowi. Bo braliśmy już wtedy pod uwagę, że mamy w dachu jakieś zwłoki i to one śmierdzą, ale w trakcie upalnego dnia problem nie istniał, pojawiał się natomiast zwykle w brzydką pogodę. W czasie wakacji rzecz właściwie zanikła całkowicie, aż tu nagle: od nowa i powiedzmy, z nową jakością. 
Postanowiłem dokończyć zaczęte niedawno oklejanie szczytu elewacji styropianowymi klinami i przy okazji przyjrzeć się każdej większej szparze. I znalazłem. Dokładnie w narożniku budynku, stanowiącym i narożnik pokoju Wyjątka, u zbiegu krokwi narożnej z normalną pod dachem znajdowała się dziura. Dziura prowadziła do eleganckiej, całkiem sporej komory pod deskowaniem, szczęśliwie od reszty dachu odciętej instalowaną niegdyś z takim mozołem siatką przeciwkunową:



Na zdjęciu inne miejsce dachu, ale sens widać. Cóż, pozostaje mi obecnie dziękować sobie za tą robotę, bo wszystko wskazuje na to, że tylko ona nas ochroniła od dołączenia do klubu osób, u których kuna zamieszkała w dachu (ciekawych odsyłam do lektury wątków na muratorze, dopowiem tylko, że są tam odnotowane i przypadki zdzierania i robienia od nowa całego wykończenia poddasza, bo był to jedyny sposób wywalenia gnijącej i śmierdzącej wełny zmienionej przez kunę w połączenie szamba i mięsnego śmietnika).

Na ziemi, w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie owej dziury znalazłem zaś miejsce, gdzie kuna się załatwia. A wygląd jej kupek, to ja w końcu znam  :smile: 

Zawartości dziury niestety nie udało mi się poznać (chciałem sobie co prawda całkiem niedawno kupić endoskop, ale jakoś nie wyszło. Teraz by się przydał...). Tak na macanego była pusta, jeśli coś w niej było, to trudno, zostało i musi się "wyśmierdzieć" samo (obecnie szczęśliwie nie śmierdzi). Dziura została w całości wypełniona pianką PU, a wlot do niej zaklejony styropianem. I obserwuję. Jak zobaczę, że coś styropian wygryza, przymocuję tam deskę. Jak będzie trzeba, to nawet arkusz blachy. No i zawsze mogę jeszcze kupić wiatrówkę...  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Pisząc o kunie wywołałem wilka z lasu, niestety...

Do tego, że nocą po naszym dachu regularnie galopują stada dzików (sądząc po odgłosach) przywykliśmy już dawno. Znaczy, ja przywykłem, bo małżonka moja za każdym razem podrywa się na równe nogi, co gorsza, usiłując podrywać i mnie.
Wczoraj jednak, tuż po położeniu się spać zacząłem słyszeć odgłosy sugerujące, że na dachu mamy nie stado dzików, ale co najmniej słoni i nosorożców, w dodatku toczących ze sobą wojnę. Co było robić, stwierdziłem, że przepłoszę jakoś cholerstwo! Wstałem na równe nogi, otworzyłem połaciówkę i wystawiłem przez nią głowę. Ciemno było, tak, jak tylko może być ciemno w nieoświetlonej okolicy na odludziu, ale mimo to na tle nieba zobaczyłem, w odległości może dwóch metrów od siebie, siedzące na gąsiorze o coś mniej więcej takiego:



Myślicie, że się mnie cholernica bała? Agdzietam, usiłowałem ją spłoszyć, waliłem ręką w dachówki, a ona patrzyła się tylko i po dobrej dłuższej chwili sama sobie poszła. Nie to jednak mój szok wywołało. Gorsze było coś innego: na jedną kunę patrzyłem, a conajmniej jedną słyszałem równocześnie, jak rozrabia pod dachówkami. Zdaje się, że nie mogła stamtąd się wydostać, bo biegała po łatach jak oszalała, nerwowo i dość głośno przy tym gadając (kto miał do czynienia z rozbawioną tchórzofretką, będzie wiedział, o jakich odgłosach mówię), co jakiś czas słyszałem też odgłosy usiłowania podkopywania się. 
Cóż, dach mamy w pełnym deskowaniu, więc powinno to być wystarczającą barierą, nie wiem jednak, jak taką kunę znosi leżąca na deskach membrana... Ona co prawda bardzo mocna jest, wierzchnią fakturą przypomina mocny brezent, ale... wiadomo. 

Dziś rano obszedłem dom wokół i nie znalazłem żadnych szkód w klejonym niedawno styropianie, wszystkie zaklejone przeze mnie dziury są zaklejone nadal. Uniemożliwienie kunie wchodzenia pod dachówkę jest jednak mało realne. Mamy co prawda wróblówki, ale one są dobre na wróble, kuna się przez nie przeciśnie bez problemu. Nie wiem, robić tam jakieś falbanki z blachy? Wstawiane pod każdą dachówkę wokół krawędzi dachu? Nieśmiertelną pianką PU to samo wykonać? 

Kurczę, nie wiem, czy nie trzeba będzie się wykosztować na jakieś profesjonalne pułapki.

J.

----------


## cronin

Takie ładne zwierzątko a taki charakterek, po lekturze wszelkich wątków pt. ratunku kuna , wątpię czy istnieje sposób na zabezpieczenie Dachu w Lesie. Chyba tylko pies skutkuje  :sad:  bo nawet jak złapiesz i wywieziesz 50 km dalej, to przyjdzie inna, to ich rejon

----------


## compi

Chyba pora Jarku rozejrzeć się za psiakiem. Najlepiej jakimś niedużym myślącym, czyli myśliwym, czyli myśliwskim, czyli musicie mieć dużo czasu na spacery, albo zakopywanie po nim dziur ; ).

----------


## netbet

ugotuj trochę więcej "złotego" napoju... ( mniam mniam )

... rozlej w małe miseczki... rozstaw to tu to tam....
...rozstaw wieczorem ....
... rano pozbieraj nawalone towarzystwo :wink:  i .... 
....pogadaj z "chińczykami"  - zrobią z tego:_ " kurczak w pieciu smakach"_

... jeszcze zarobisz  :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet'kunokur_na_dziko

----------


## Jarek.P

Taaaak.... Na chwile obecną po obu stronach domu wystawiamy dwie miski z żarciem dla kotów, do których to misek schodzą się koty z całej okolicy (dlatego dwie, daleko od siebie, żeby mniej kłaków i krwi w obejściu zostawało). Nie jestem pewien, czy chcę testować to samo z menelami z całej okolicy w roli kotów. 

Zaprzyjaźnionego "Chińczyka" mam niedaleko mojej pracy, tak jak on potrafi przyrządzić "ryzia smaziona z kuciakiem", to jeszcze w żadnym chińsko-wietnamskim fastfoodzie nie jadłem! I mniejsza o to, co w roli kuciaka występuje, czy za życia mówiło miau miau, czy gruchu gruchu, ważne, że dobre  :smile: 

J. (kuna w roli befsztyka na gorącym półmisku, z makaronem sojowym smażonym zamiast ryżu? Czemu nie...)

----------


## rewo66

:big lol:  Netbet prześmiewco. 
Jarek zrób tak jak pisze Netbet tylko zmień zakończenie tej historyjki i zawież je pod Łódź. Już one znajdą tam odpowiednie lokum  :big grin:

----------


## GraMar

Hihi, kup sobie książkę Dreschera REGUŁA PRZETRWANIA i dowiesz się, co robi alkohol ze zwierzakami.... :big lol: 




> Taaaak.... Na chwile obecną po obu stronach domu wystawiamy dwie miski z żarciem dla kotów, do których to misek schodzą się koty z całej okolicy (dlatego dwie, daleko od siebie, żeby mniej kłaków i krwi w obejściu zostawało). Nie jestem pewien, czy chcę testować to samo z menelami z całej okolicy w roli kotów. 
> 
> Zaprzyjaźnionego "Chińczyka" mam niedaleko mojej pracy, tak jak on potrafi przyrządzić "ryzia smaziona z kuciakiem", to jeszcze w żadnym chińsko-wietnamskim fastfoodzie nie jadłem! I mniejsza o to, co w roli kuciaka występuje, czy za życia mówiło miau miau, czy gruchu gruchu, ważne, że dobre 
> 
> J. (kuna w roli befsztyka na gorącym półmisku, z makaronem sojowym smażonym zamiast ryżu? Czemu nie...)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

UWAGA SPAMUJE :wink: 

Jarek, nie masz czasem sprezyny zewnetrznej do giecia PEXa fi25? Potrzebuje pilnie i chetnie od kogos odkupie. Tak wiem, ze sa na Allegro, ale znajac z autopsji problem pomieszczenie sie ze wszytskimi narzedziami ktore sa juz zbedne po zamknieciu pewnego etapu budowy chetnie kupie od kogos komu zawadza. Bynajmniej nie z uwagi na nizsza cene, place normalna rynkowa stawke  :wink:  A co mi tam  :wink: 


EDIT:

Pewnie to nie popularne co napisze, ale najlepiej bylo by jedna taka kune ubic i zastawic gdzies na chwile w widocznym miejscu...
Moze pozyczyl bys od kogos karabinek pneumatyczny? Na YT jest mnostwo filnikow z "polowan" na szczury, mysle ze kune taka zwyczajna "wiatrowka" tez da rade polozyc...

----------


## Jarek.P

No niestety.... Kuna : Jarek.P - 1:0

Okazało się, że w okolice pokoju Wyjątka Kuna wcale nie wchodzi przez tą dziurę, którą wypełniłem pianką i zakleiłem styropianem. Owszem, tam może i też wchodziła, ale ma dużo lepsze miejsce:



Zdjęcie pokazuje zbieg połaci dachowej z połacią okrywającą lukarnę. W głębi jest elegancka dziura prowadząca pod dachówki, a na wierzch deskowania dachu, więc szczęśliwie w dalszym ciągu reszta poszycia dachowego jest bezpieczna, ale nieszczelna wiatroizolacja wystarczy całkowicie, żeby smrodek z kuniej spiżarni przenikał do środka. A jak widać na zdjęciu, ma co przenikać. Ta czarna kupka na dachówkach to... to właśnie kupka. A raczej kilkanaście kupek, może nawet kilkadziesiąt, nie liczyłem...
Niestety, chyba podbitka będzie niezbędna. I to starannie wykonana w takich miejscach. Zapchałbym z chęcią tą dziurę samodzielnie, ale kurczę, jakoś brak mi śmiałości do łażenia po dachu (nachylenie 40 stopni). Nasi dekarze mieli jakąś fajną metodę z podsuwaniem co którejś dachówki do góry, tworząc w ten sposób w dachu coś w stylu stopni do chodzenia, niestety nie potrafię tego zrobić. Albo nie mam siły do wystarczającego uniesienia pasa dachówek tak, żeby znajdującą się niżej można było podsunąć do góry, albo o czymś nie wiem, co jest niezbędne do tej operacji. Nic, będę jeszcze kombinował, bo na podbitkę jakoś nas w tym roku nie stać  :sad: 

Dla odmiany coś pozytywnego:
Balkon. Zrobiony!  :big lol: 



Dla niewidzących różnicy: tam, pomiędzy kamieniami są już fugi  :smile: 
Drugi balkon, po drugiej stronie jeszcze czeka, ale za tydzień postaram się skończyć i jego.

I drugi żelazny temat z ostatniego czasu: ogrodzenie frontowe, a dokładniej: bunkier przyfurtkowy. Zdecydowaliśmy się jednak nie malować go w panterkę i nie dorabiać od góry stanowiska dla KMu, tylko dostosować do reszty domu. W tym celu zostawiłem w Castoramie jakąśtam zupełnie niedużą część pensji i dzięki temu bunkier w dniu wczorajszym wyglądał tak:



Dzisiaj ta ściana została skończona, niestety jakoś zapomniałem o zdjęciu. Zrobi się, to pokażę.
Prace kamieniarskie, dla porządku dopiszę, odbywały się zespołowo. To znaczy:
- ja kleiłem
- żona pełniła rolę głównego dobieracza kolejnych kamieni.
- Łajza chodził wokół i zabierał krzyżyki, w kółko pytając, czy to jest apteka, do czego jest klej w wiadrze i czy on pachnie.
- Wyjątek chodził wprzeciwwokół (jak ktoś nie wie, o co chodzi, niech sobie przypomni model układu słonecznego z księżycami, może jeszcze ze dwie komety do środka wrzuci [samochody jeździły], będzie akurat adekwatny obrazek), marudząc, że jak grał w Simsy na komputerze, to mu jakiś duch wyskoczył i on teraz się boi dalej grać i czy ktoś by mógł podejść do jego komputera i sprawdzić, czy ten duch tam dalej jest.
- kot dochodzący szwendał się w pobliżu i dawał do zrozumienia, że micha pusta, a on głodny.

Za tydzień zrobimy jeszcze tą ściankę ze skrzynką, ale nie wiem, czy całą, bo to nie takie proste będzie, głównie za sprawą tej skrzynki. Skrzynka jest niezbędna (Jehowici muszą mieć gdzie wrzucać swoje broszurki oświecające) i nie możemy się jej pozbyć nawet tymczasowo, a niestety trzeba. Ta obecna jest formą tymczasową, docelowa ma być przelotowa, a tą trzeba dopiero zrobić. Kupne gotowe nas absolutnie nie zadowalają (z różnych powodów), więc korpus skrzynki chcę zrobić sam (będzie wmurowany, więc fakt jego wyklepania młotkiem i gięcia między dwiema deskami nie powinien nikomu przeszkadzać. Słyszy żona? Ni-ko-mu! Przez beton nawet architekt nie dojrzy, że nierówne!  :wink:  ), jedynie kwestia dokupienia samej klapki na front i drzwiczek na tył. Tylko trzeba znaleźć coś pasującego...
Na tle tej skrzynki przesunięcie w nowe miejsce domofonu to już mały pikuś. 

I dla równego rachunku wewnętrzna strona bunkra:



Ściana lewa została pociągnięta tynkiem strukturalnym przez elewacjuszy, miał to być taki trochę większy próbnik koloru, ale tak już zostanie. I szczerze mówiąc, mam ochotę zrobić tak całość ogrodzenia od wewnętrznej strony. Żona protestuje. Mnie wąż syczy w kieszeni na samą myśl obkładania tego betonowego cholerstwa sztucznym kamieniem i od wewnątrz, czyli kłótnia małżeńska jak ta lala gotowa  :smile:  Nic, zobaczymy...

J.

PS:a i zapomniałbym: piwo "Jarkowe" Release 2.0 już zlane na fermentację cichą. Za tydzień będę butelkował  :big grin: 

PS2: @Tomasz - niestety, mam tylko do fi16, więc nie pomogę.  co do kuny - tak, myślałem już o tym (oczywiście teoretycznie, bo Kuna pod ochroną i takie tam). Zwłaszcza, że wiatrówkę i tak planuję kiedyś kupić...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Do fi 16 mam :smile: 

Kuna Domowa, podobnie zreszta jak Lesna to zwierzeta lowne. Mozna na nie polowac z tego co sie orientuje, po za okresem rozrodu (a mnoza sie lipiec/sierpien) a na niektorych obszarach nawet przez caly rok... tak, ze wiesz... nie mialbym hamulcow...

----------


## Łosiu

A może się z nią, tą Kuną, dogadać?? Da się to jakoś oswoić? Wyznaczyć jakieś miejsce do spania?? Z tego co wiem mając taką bestie w pobliżu nie masz problemów z myszami i kretami. A te ostatnie szczególnie, mogą Inwestorki do szału doprowadzić jak w ogródku zamiast kwiatków rosną kopce...

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... myślałem o tym, taka sympatyczna morda w obejściu by fajna była, ale obawiam się, że konflikt interesów by zachodził. Kuna zimą będzie się pchać do ciepła, a więc będzie mieszkać w dachu, będzie włazić pod maskę samochodu (a właśnie, coś mi dziś rano jeden wtrysk zaczął się krztusić...) i obawiam się, że to można wyperswadować tylko siłowo, po dobroci się nie da.

Krety szczęśliwie wszystkie siedzą za płotem u sąsiada, w jego wypielęgnowanym trawniku  :smile:  (dla nas szczęśliwie, sąsiadka ma na ten temat inne zdanie, zapewne pełne brzydkich wyrazów), a myszy po początkowych bojach jakoś do nas nie wchodzą.

J.

----------


## nita83

Bardzo ładny kamień na ogrodzeniu. Muszę się z Tobą zgodzić, że od środka mógłby zostać tynk, bo można go ślinie roslinami przysłonić  :smile: 
a Wyjątek niech za dnia skasuje w simsach grób z parceli na której gra i duch nie będzie wyskakiwał  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję w imieniu Wyjątka  :smile:  

J.

PS: I za poparcie też dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Pwalkiew

Mam pytanie podoba mnie sie swiatło takie ktore pan zrobił z oswietleniem schodow czy mozna np takie oswtlenie zastosować ale np ma suficje podwieszanym i czy w tedy bedzie mocne takie swiatło od gury waliło

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> czy w tedy bedzie mocne takie swiatło od gury waliło


Od "gury"  to co najwyzej grom z jasnego nieba moze pizgnac...  :wink:  Nawet mnie w oczy zabolalo  :smile: 

A w kwestiach merytorycznych to moze Pan, Panie Jarku cos napisze.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Można zastosować gdzie się chce, to normalne lampki do mocowania w gipskartonie były.

Czy światło będzie mocne - to zależy, jakie się do środka lampki wsadzi. U mnie są LEDy specjalnie tak dobierane, żeby świeciły słabo.

J.

----------


## netbet

masz już tego Psa na dzikie zwierza? :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Kuna zimą będzie się pchać do ciepła, a więc będzie mieszkać w dachu, będzie włazić pod maskę samochodu (a właśnie, coś mi dziś rano jeden wtrysk zaczął się krztusić...) i obawiam się, że to można wyperswadować tylko siłowo, po dobroci się nie da.
> 
> J.


ma to swoje dobre strony.....

.... mi dawno temu jakis kot właził na silnik i lał... syf masakra...
.... kiedys chyba bardzo mocno spał a ja odpaliłem auto....
.... i po kocie :Lol: 

pozostało umyć silnik i komorę...i spokój.

----------


## Jarek.P

No nie, psa nie mam i raczej szybko miał nie będę, niestety ze zwierząt domowych większość u nas odpada ze względu na alergiczność żony. Pisałem już kiedyś o tym, w kontekście kota co prawda, że wolę żonę. Tu co prawda stawka jest podbita: żona *i* kuna, czy zwierzę, więc i decyzja trudniejsza ( :Lol: ), ale jednak nadal wybieram żonę  :smile: 

Tak więc ze zwierząt domowych póki co u nas nadal pozostają jedynie szynszyle, a nimi, kurczę, kunę jakoś ciężko poszczuć. Chyba, że żywołapkę kupić, i szynszyla w niej na wabia wystawić...

A i jeszcze jedno: moje spotkanie oko w oko z kuną na dachu coś jednak dało. Kuna co prawda wtedy nasyczała jedynie na mnie i zamiótłszy ogonem oddaliła się godnie, nic sobie nie robiąc z moich pokrzykiwań i walenia pięścią w dach, ale mimo wszystko coś to dało, musiała cholernica jednak uznać, że ja jestem większą kuną od niej i tu jest mój rewir, bo na naszą stronę dachu już się nie zapuszcza, szaleje jedynie po stronie Wyjątka.

A na serio, co do tematu przekonania jej, żeby sobie poszła w taki, czy inny sposób - póki co rozpatruję właśnie inne metody. Takie tam różne...

J.

----------


## miloszenko

Pomysl moze o pozostawieniu tam gdzie ta kuna bywa jakis klaczkow wiekszego zwierze, ew. swoja stara nieprana koszule  :smile: 

Ja mialem rok temu imprezy na strychu, do dzis nie wiem ktoredy weszla, ale u mnie (to moze byc przypadek akurat) pomogl elektroniczny cykacz.

Od tamtego czasu nawet myszki nie slyszalem...

----------


## compi

E tam koszulę.... Musi tam nalać centralnie i zaznaczyć teren : ). Pisząc o psie miałem na myśli takiego, który spokojnie całą dobę ogarnie teren wokół domu i własną budę.  O alergicznej ; )  małżonce faktycznie już pisałeś.

----------


## Jarek.P

> E tam koszulę.... Musi tam nalać centralnie i zaznaczyć teren : ). .


@compi - wiesz... ale ja bym jednak chciał, żeby Wyjątek miał dalej swój pokój...

J.

----------


## compi

Po rynnie, po rynnie! ; )

----------


## Jarek.P

.... a potem nastoletni syn sąsiada karierę na fejsbuku zrobi, udostępniając nakręcony z okna filmik o moich wyczynach na dachu  :Lol:  Milion lajków w dwa tygodnie!

J.

----------


## GraMar

> Po rynnie, po rynnie! ; )


 w rynnie puść goły drut do pasienia bydlątek, może futrzaka wypieści   :wink:

----------


## nita83

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  coraz lepsze pomysły

----------


## Jarek.P

No cóż... wyszło na to, że posłuchałem kolegi Miloszenko  :smile: 
Tyle tylko, że nie marnowałem żadnej starej koszuli, a postawiłem na nowoczesność i kupiłem koncentrat roboczej koszuli połączonej z tygodniowymi skarpetami w formie płynu do oprysków (wg składu, zawiera syntetyczny pot ludzki i do tego jeszcze jakieś inne substancje odstraszające dodatkowo). Opis brzmiał na tyle sensownie, że stwierdziłem: dobra! Najpierw spróbujemy po dobroci. Dziś wykonałem oprysk wszystkich przestrzeni pod połaciami lukarnowymi, a tam, gdzie kuna ma autostradę psikałem długo i namiętnie  :smile:  Tyle mogę powiedzieć, że zapach tego środka jest... no faktycznie odstraszający jest!  :big tongue: 

Ale chrzanić Kunę! Są ważniejsze rzeczy! 
Jako, że pogoda jakaś taka... dziwna się zrobiła, to z zaplanowanego fugowania sztucznego kamienia na zewnątrz zrezygnowałem, zająłem się natomiast różnymi sprawami wewnątrz. Dokończyłem podłogę w warsztacie:



A dokończywszy, mogłem już zmontować stół warsztatowy:



Blat już zamówiony, poszedłem jednak po taniości, jako blat będą dwa sklejone ze sobą arkusze płyty OSB 18mm, może jeszcze jakąś listwą wykończę krawędź. A może nie, zobaczymy...
Organizer wiszący na ścianie będzie przewieszony na ścianę prawą, będzie go trochę więcej też. No i regał wystający po lewo też będzie zupełnie inny, ten jest tam "chwilowo" (znaczy z rok jeszcze tam postoi...)  :smile: 

Kolejna rzecz to sufit w garderobie na parterze. Garderoba to wnęka przylegająca do holu, ona ma być docelowo odcięta suwanymi drzwiami "szafowymi", a w jej wnętrzu ma być właśnie szafa, no taka właśnie do wieszania kurtek i płaszczy, karakułów, kufajek - co tam się akurat trafi do powieszenia  :smile: 
Póki co do powieszenia się trafił sufit. Kasetonowy rzecz jasna, akurat zostało się z kotłowni tyle kasetonów, ile trzeba. 

Stelaż:



I gotowy sufit:



Rura widniejąca po prawo jest odpływem z brodzika z naszej (nieczynnej jeszcze) przysypialnianej łazienki, brodzik jest umiejscowiony tak, że prościej mi było zejść jego kanalizą do parteru niż ciągnąć ją dwa metry w cienkiej poddaszowej wylewce. Rura póki co jest cały czas na wierzchu, podobnie jak kable do zelektryfikowania garderoby, jedno i drugie zostanie schowane w zabudowie tejże garderoby  :smile: 


I najważniejszy temat: piwo, Release 2.0
Fermentacja wtórna właśnie się zakończyła:



Nawiasem mówiąc po sprawdzeniu stopnia odfermentowania oczywiście nie wylałem tego, co w probówce! Zrobiłem z tym to, co należy. I tyle napiszę, że o ile to pierwsze piwo na takim samym etapie smakowało jak straszny siuwaks, tak to jest już całkiem niezłe, smakuje zupełnie dobrze  :smile:  To jakie będzie za miesiąc, jak już "dojdzie"?

A, wracając do tematu, następnym etapem produkcji piwa jest butelkowanie. Czas było więc wykonać jedyną chyba naprawdę upierdliwą z całej zabawy w piwo domowe czynność: mycie butelek. Brrrr, nie lubię...



Rozlewanie za to lubię  :smile: 



(to z przodu, to tylko koszulka się tak ułożyła! Przeciąg jakiś wiał akurat, czy coś i podwiało!)

J.

----------


## compi

Patrząc na ilość gniazd nad stołem zastanawiam się ilu ludzi będzie tam pracować na umowach śmieciowych ; ). Browar JAROSŁAW robi wrażenie!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> .... a potem nastoletni syn sąsiada karierę na fejsbuku zrobi, udostępniając nakręcony z okna filmik o moich wyczynach na dachu  Milion lajków w dwa tygodnie!
> 
> J.


Dla takiego newsa to bym sie chyba nawet na FB zarejestrowal aby zobaczyc  :big grin: 





> a w jej wnętrzu ma być właśnie szafa, no taka właśnie do wieszania kurtek i płaszczy, karakułów, kufajek - co tam się akurat trafi do powieszenia


futro z kuny moze...  :wink: 






> Nawiasem mówiąc po sprawdzeniu stopnia odfermentowania oczywiście nie wylałem tego, co w probówce! Zrobiłem z tym to, co należy. I tyle napiszę, że o ile to pierwsze piwo na takim samym etapie smakowało jak straszny siuwaks, tak to jest już całkiem niezłe, smakuje zupełnie dobrze To jakie będzie za miesiąc, jak już "dojdzie"?


czyli ze albo dopracowales technologie albo smak Ci podupadl ?  :wink:

----------


## compi

Degustuje jak nic! :big grin:

----------


## luntrusk

Witam!
Czytam o Twojej budowie, działce i jestem pod wrażeniem... Spokojnie, bez pośpiechu realizowałeś plan budowy domu. Ja jestem dopiero na początku drogi. Jeszcze nie zaczęłam budować - dopiero robię projekt domu. Za rok zaczynam budowę i już nie mogę się doczekać... Ja będę budować dłużej niż Ty bo bez kredytu. Plan budowy jest rozpisany na 4 lata. Wierzę, że nam z mężem się uda. Jak czytam Twoją historię o budowaniu domu to nie mogę się doczekać własnej budowy  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie degustuje tylko cały czas wyrywa sobie kudły z głowy, wykrzykując przy tym różne wyrazy, ogólnie rzecz biorąc mało pochlebne.

Ten sufit w garderobie.... niestety wyjdzie cenowo ciut drożej, niż zakładałem. Wszystko za sprawą profila bocznego, który musiałem dokupić w sobotę. Profil taki to blaszany kątownik, trzymetrowej długości. Samochód biodegradowalny, którym się poruszam na codzień ma wewnątrz  tak od narożnika do narożnika (po skosie) mniej więcej 2,90, a że te kątowniki są dość wiotkie, więc "zmieściły się". Niestety, jak wczoraj zauważyłem, przednia szyba tej operacji  nie przeżyła...

 :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

J. (i 420zł do wydania ekstra...)

----------


## rewo66

No drogo cię wyszły te kątowniki.  :wink: 

Tomasz się pomylił w obliczeniach. Dwie kuny na futro to bydzie za mało ale na rękawiczki robocze starczy  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@luntrusk - spokojna głowa, te cztery lata miną błyskawicznie  :smile: 
Powodzenia!

J.

----------


## compi

Z szybą współczuję. Nie tak dawno również to przechodziłem i też było na styk do momentu zamknięcia tylnej klapy hehe.

----------


## netbet

> J. (i 420zł do wydania ekstra...)


... spacjalnie dla Ciebie podzwoniłem po "znajomkach"...
twoja szyba może kosztować 300 z montażem...

... ino daleko od cię....

----------


## Jarek.P

...yyyy   to już się odzywam na priv

J.

----------


## bajcik

> Niestety, jak wczoraj zauważyłem, przednia szyba tej operacji  nie przeżyła...


Może w nogi pasażera bezpieczniej kierować ładunek? W moje autko budowlane (siena, sedan) wchodzą sztywne 3metrowe CDki i bagażnik się zamknie.




> Dwie kuny na futro to bydzie za mało ale na rękawiczki robocze starczy


Albo mufka - bardziej hydraulikowi pasuje  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oczywiście, że próbowaliśmy i tak, ale było gorzej, bo wtedy profil tyłem wystawał tuż pod sufitem (a więc bardziej) i w pozycji.... że tak powiem, wzwiedzionej, próba zamknięcia klapy bagażnika skończyłaby się centralnym przedziurawieniem szyby sztychem profilowym prostym  :smile: 
Ułożony tak jak jechał spotykał się z klapą pod łagodniejszym kątem, wystarczyło lekkie zgięcie całości po łuku.

Echhh....  :bash: 

J.

PS: co do mufki - pomysł interesujący. Boję się tylko, że kuna ma za mały przekrój poprzeczny. Od strony pyska jeszcze jeszcze, ale druga ręka? Co z nią?
PS2: i tu mi się przypomina stary kawał o chomiku "uzdatnianym" taśmą klejącą. Nie, nie zacytuję!  :Lol:

----------


## Aasia_

taaa, słowa klucze i da się znaleźć  :bash:  co mnie podkusiło ... 
Od teraz świat wygląda jakoś inaczej ... aczkolwiek skojarzenie rozumiem  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> taaa, słowa klucze i da się znaleźć  co mnie podkusiło ...



pewnie ciekawosc... tak jak i mnie...  :big grin: 

okropne

----------


## GraMar

Policzę, ile to kun potrzebne na prezent pod choinkę dla Jarkowej Jedynej/mam przemycone futro-norki, szyte w klosz, to chyba podobne gabaryty zwierzy/

----------


## Łosiu

W ramach budowlanej solidarności jedną taką Kunę wczoraj wieczorem przejechałem... (następny chetny był jeleń na poboczu, ale darowałem mu. W końcu Łoś z jeleniem mogą czasem przy Żubrze razem posiedzieć )




ps do obrońców zwierząt - sama się pchała, chyba samobójczyni. Rzuciła się prosto pod koła

----------


## Jarek.P

Ykhem.... nie chciałbyś sobie czasem w wolnych chwilach wokół mojego domu pojeździć?  :wink: 

J. (co prawda od spryskania dachu koncentratem starej koszuli spokój jest, ale... nie mam złudzeń. Koszula kiedyś wywietrzeje)

----------


## Dafi Pe

Uważaj tylko, żeby się za kable w samochodzie nie zabrała, bo moim aucie zabrała się właśnie za kable i wygłuszenie. Może spróbowałbyś położyć na jakiś czas w miejscu, gdzie ona się kręci kostkę, taką którą wkłada się do muszli klozetowej, żeby "zabijała" bakterie  :wink:  Powodzenia w walce z intruzem  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

W moim aucie tylko kiedyś sobie żarełko trzymała  :smile: 



Ale dobrze, że mi przypomniałeś, muszę spryskać "starą koszulą" i komorę silnika  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Jak widzę, to chyba sobie Skody upodobały  :wink:  U mojego ojca też trzymała żarełko - jego mina, gdy podniósł maskę była bezcenna  :big grin:

----------


## Jacekss

:smile:  u mnie kiedyś w komorze silnika zadomowił się szczurek, biedaczysko nie przeżyło, zmumifikował się.. nie wiem co było powodem że nie mógł wyjść, przy kolumnie MacPersona zrobił sobie siedzisko  :smile:

----------


## compi

> u mnie kiedyś w komorze silnika zadomowił się szczurek, biedaczysko nie przeżyło, zmumifikował się.. nie wiem co było powodem że nie mógł wyjść, przy kolumnie MacPersona zrobił sobie siedzisko


Bywa że podtruty gryzoń wędruje sobie to tu, to tam... W końcu gdzieś kończy żywot, czasem w miejscach całkowicie dla nich nienaturalnych.

----------


## GraMar

> coraz lepsze pomysły



http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=kuna%2BGraMar  :no:

----------


## Jarek.P

Znaczy ten... prądem? Prądem? *PRĄDEM?????!!!!111*

 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## GraMar

może to będzie jedyny sposób na tego futrzaka!





> Znaczy ten... prądem? Prądem? *PRĄDEM?????!!!!111*
> 
> 
> 
> J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jarek

gdzies czytalem jak ktos walczyl z Kuna, wlasnie przy pomocy elektrycznego pastucha, takiego na duze zwierzatka np krowy...  :smile: 

Ten ktos wyczail ze mu kuna wspina sie po narozniku elewacji. Wiec na elewacji zamocowal siatki stalowe z drobnym oczkiem, jedna na jednej sciane i druga na drugiej, przy samy narozniku. te siatki pozostaly nie podlaczone, taka prawie drabinka dla kuny. Tymczasem na samej gorze, pod okapem, tam gdzie juz czlowiek nie dosiegie zamontowal identyczne siatki jak te nizej... ale podlaczone do pastucha...

Jak sie juz zwierzaczek po dolnych siatkach rozpedzi to go te gorne moga ciut zaskoczyc i przyhamowac...  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

U mnie kuna na dach wchodzi najprawdopodobniej po rynnie. Rynna z PVC, więc wystarczy drutem owinąć  :Lol: 
Drut na jakichś dystansach, żeby w czasie deszczu ustrojstwa szlag nie trafiał...

J.

----------


## nita83

coby sie tylko postronne osoby nie złapały (np teściowa oczwiście przypadkiem  :smile: )

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak będą włazić na dach po rynnie, to za przeproszeniem... jeszcze im mogę grabki u dołu na ziemi położyć, całkowitym przypadkiem zębami do góry  :wink: 

Dla normalnych osób ta część rynny, którą owijałbym drutem jest niedostępna bez drabiny.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nooo... tak ze wiesz...
ELEKTRYZATOR

Chociaz w swietle calosci informacji z Twojego DB sadze ze mozesz sam wykonac cos wielokrotnie bardziej smiercionosniego... :>

----------


## Jarek.P

Technicznie nie byłoby problemu, ale chyba nie ma sensu. Te urządzenia nie kosztują dużo, a sam nie zrobiłbym tego wiele taniej, a musiałbym się trochę nakombinować. 
Pomysł mi się w każdym razie bardzo podoba i zapewne go zrealizuję, ale musi swoje odstać w kolejce rzeczy czekających na realizację. Póki "stara koszula w sprayu" działa, nie śpieszy się. A kolejka rzeczy do zrobienia niestety również ma często gęsto swoich kombatantów i swoje kobiety z dzieckiem na ręku. Ot, choćby wczoraj wyskoczyła mi taka kobieta, z kaloryferem na ręku. 
Opisywałem wczesnym latem chyba jakoś instalację grzejnika w garderobie. Wierni czytelnicy na pewno pamiętają, bo widoku grzejnika w pluszowych paputkach "króliczkach" z uszkami nie da się zapomnieć  :Lol: . Instalowałem go dawno po sezonie grzewczym, więc nie za bardzo było jak przetestować. Powiesiłem więc go na ślepo, uznając, że rurki do których się wcinałem są rozłożone dokładnie tak samo, jak wszystkie pozostałe wcześniej: zasilanie z lewej, powrót z prawej. I tak też zrobiłem wcinkę.
I co? I przyszedł Murphy i namieszał: "Jeśli coś może pójść źle - na pewno pójdzie".
Przyszła jesień (tak, wiem, jeszcze nie przyszła. Ale jak ktoś ma wątpliwości, to do ciężkiej Anielki, niech sobie wyjrzy przez okno!), kocioł CO zaczął się nocami już uruchamiać. I kicha, grzejnik nie grzeje. Myślałem, że może zapowietrzony. Myślałem, że podłączony równolegle do nieistniejącego jeszcze łazienkowca, w miejsce którego jest "zwarcie", nie grzeje, bo woda po linii najmniejszego oporu płynie. Byłem tego pewien, no bo dlaczegóżby indziej miał nie grzać, u licha. Nurtowało mnie to tak, że wczoraj wziąłem w końcu 'żabkie' i ze zwarcia (znaczy bypassu łączącego rurki TX i RX w miejscu grzejnika w trzeciej  łazience) zrobiłem opornik: po prostu zgniotłem tworzącego pętlę PEXa, a potem go jeszcze zgiąłem "na pół"  :smile: 
Pewien sukcesu podszedłem do grzejnika, dotykam go i.... i różne wyrazy zacząłem mamrotać pod nosem. Zimny. Kombinuję, po raz kolejny odpowietrzam, upewniam się, że zaworki u dołu są otwarte, że zawór termostatyczny się nie zakleszczył, że kryzy jakaś Łajza w czasie, kiedy grzejnik stał luzem, oparty o ścianę, nie przestawiła. Myślałem jeszcze o jakichś niezdjętych zabezpieczeniach na przyłączu (musiałbym być ślepy w czasie instalacji, żeby je przeoczyć), ewentualnie o wrzuconych przez dzieci do wnętrza grzejnika klockach, które go zatkały, kiedy jeden z zaworków odcinających zaczął się robić bardzo delikatnie ciepły. Konkretnie był to zaworek powrotu... 

Kląłem długo.





Bardzo długo. 





I głośno.


I co robić? Przypomniałem sobie, że kiedyś, gdzieś widziałem złącze "skrzyżowane" do grzejnika, ale nie wiem jeszcze, na ile realne jest kupienie czegoś takiego w sklepie hydraulicznym "za rogiem" i czy aby producent, korzystając bezczelnie z tego, że jest to towar z kategorii "ratunkowej", ustawił jego cenę na poziomie wyższym od kosztu samego grzejnika. Póki co w necie znalazłem toto w dwóch miejscach, w jednym za ponad dwie stówy, w drugim za niecałą jedną...
Druga opcja to przepięcie rurek na rozdzielaczach. O tyle atrakcyjna, że nie wymagająca żadnych kosztów dodatkowych, ale jak sobie pomyślę o wypinaniu z upchanego do pełna rozdzielacza rurek (nie, nie od brzegu), przedłużaniu jednej z nich, wciskaniu na miejsce... ech.... 

J.

----------


## GraMar

> Technicznie nie byłoby problemu, ale chyba nie ma sensu. Te urządzenia nie kosztują dużo, a sam nie zrobiłbym tego wiele taniej, a musiałbym się trochę nakombinować. 
> Pomysł mi się w każdym razie bardzo podoba i zapewne go zrealizuję, ale musi swoje odstać w kolejce rzeczy czekających na realizację. Póki "stara koszula w sprayu" działa, nie śpieszy się.


Będziesz miał przychówek do wyżywienia i doglądania /mój sąsiad jak się zorientował,że jego psinka jest przy nadziei-nazwał to alimentami  :big grin: / bo w sierpniu kuny mają gody:
http://magazyn.salamandra.org.pl/m28a02.html

----------


## Jarek.P

*II Wojna Kunio-Jarkowa*

(bo pierwsza miała miejsce na etapie prac wykończeniowych i została przeze mnie wygrana dzięki łącznemu użyciu broni biologicznej [mniejsza o szczegóły :wink: ] i zamknięcia poddasza.)

*Najnowsze wieści z frontu*
Jak donoszą korespondenci, sytuacja na froncie zaogniła się. Kuna odepchnięta na dalsze pozycje dzięki użyciu broni biologicznej określanej roboczo mianem "Koszula w Sprayu" odczekała w odwodzie kilka dni aż efekty użycia broni wywietrzeją, po czym w dniu wczorajszym przypuściła kontratak. Użyła jakiejś własnej wersji "Koszuli w Sprayu", a przynajmniej czegoś, co dla zmysłów człowieka jest podobne w odbiorze, jak dla niej ta "Koszula". A proszę pamiętać, że kuna ma węch o wiele lepszy od naszego...

Dobra, mniejsza z oficjalnym komunikatem z frontu, wczoraj w pokoju Wyjątka zaczął się rozchodzić tak straszliwy smród, że wysiedzieć tam nie szło, smród z pokoju wychodził na resztę mieszkania. Postanowiłem więc też wprowadzić do walki nowe jednostki, z nowym uzbrojeniem. 
Po pierwsze defensywa. Ponieważ cały czas jakoś nie mam ochoty na łażenie po naszym dachu (w desperacji nawet zacząłem się nad tym zastanawiać, ale żona zaprotestowała w sposób wielce stanowczy, jako czołowy argument wysuwając, że ona sama kredytu nie będzie w stanie spłacać), podszedłem więc do sprawy po inżyniersku, wykonując Piankę PU ze zdalnym sterowaniem  :smile: 



Tymże orężem trochę jej przemeblowałem miejsce pobytu, powiedzmy, że jej metraż zmniejszyłem. Jeszcze nie do końca, zostawiony jest przewiew, żeby to, co ona tam narobiła, miało szansę wywietrzeć. 

Do tego jeszcze dochodzą działania zaczepne. Mniejsza o szczegóły, powiedzmy, że kunie czarną polewkę podaliśmy  :wink:  I po roboczych śladach sądząc, kuna wzięła sobie tą polewkę do serca  :smile:  Nic, zobaczymy...


A z innych spraw - cóż, jesień. Normalnych grzybów wciąż u nas jakoś ani śladu, jedynie kanie rosną coraz liczniej:





I malutkie:



Prócz kani - jedynie purchawki, tęgoskóry i takie tam, jak widać, komuś też smakujące:



J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jarek, a byla by wogole opcja aby ja przydybac gdzies i ustrzelic gdybys mial jakis pneumatyczny karabinek?
Moze przykre rozwiazanie (zwlaszcza dla Kuny) ale chyba skuteczne moglo by sie okazac...

----------


## Jarek.P

Obawiam się, że trudno by było. Wtedy na dachu przydybałem ją przypadkiem całkowitym, liczyć na powtórkę byłoby ciężko. Mam jednak nadzieję, że "czarna polewka" wystarczy  :wink:  

Póki co w każdym razie kunich galopów na dachu nie było. W pokoju Wyjątka tylko smród cały czas straszliwy, umawiamy właśnie dekarza, żeby nam pomógł zajrzeć w podejrzane miejsce i sprawdzić co tam jest. Niedojedzone pół kota, czy sama kuna osobiście, po spożyciu jakiegoś czegoś (tyle świństw różnych ludzie czasem wyrzucają...).

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No to moze jednak pradem?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mówię: jak "czarna polewka" okaże się niewystarczająca, to będzie i prąd  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku ! Jarek dał kunie " wyjątkowo czarną polewkę " !!!

----------


## Jarek.P

Kto? Jaa???? Ja nic nie dawałem, sama coś musiała zeźreć...

J. 

PS: my tu śmichy chichy, a jak śmierdziało tak śmierdzi, Wyjątek ewakuowany tymczasowo do innego pokoju, jutro ma do nas wpaść dekarz...

----------


## GraMar

chyba tchórza nażartego skunksem   :wink: 






> Kto? Jaa???? Ja nic nie dawałem, sama coś musiała zeźreć...
> 
> J. 
> 
> PS: my tu śmichy chichy, a jak śmierdziało tak śmierdzi, Wyjątek ewakuowany tymczasowo do innego pokoju, jutro ma do nas wpaść dekarz...

----------


## 1sebah

mi kiedyś kuny do domu wlazły i znosiły różne rzeczy. to był smród.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie jest dobrze, niestety...

Wygląda na to, że w walce z kuną przegrywam póki co na wszystkich frontach. Czarna polewka była wykładana codziennie, tak, żeby żadne koty czy ptaki nie mogły się do niej dobrać, codziennie znikała, więc byłem przekonany, że pozbycie się cholernicy to tylko kwestia najbliższych dni. 
Niestety, najwyraźniej trafił mi się egzemplarz z trybem nieśmiertelności, wybrany rodzaj polewki jedynie daje kunie odlot, jak po najlepszej niebieskiej mecie od Heisenberga (--> "Breaking Bad" - serial wszechczasów  :smile: ), bo znów się z nią oko w oko na dachu widziałem. Zaokrągliła się, na wadze przybrała...
Nie wiem, może właśnie teraz powinienem raptem przestać jej tą trutkę podawać?...  :wink: 
Druga możliwość, to że ja nie kunę truję, a np. całą populację szczurów żyjących w lesie.

Był dekarz, wpadł "po znajomości" do starego dobrego klienta, niestety nie było mnie wtedy w domu, a żona przeziębiona nie wychodziła na dwór, więc nie wiemy, co dokładnie sprawdzał i przede wszystkim, czy zajrzał tam, gdzie mi najbardziej zależało (on twierdzi, że tak, ale ja w tamtym akurat miejscu nie widziałem żadnych śladów jego działań). Podobno wygarnął z zakamarków dachu całe mnóstwo gówien i resztek żarcia, ale nic to nie zmieniło w najistotniejszej kwestii: w smrodzie unoszącym się w pokoju Wyjątka.

Niestety, żarty żartami, ale smutna prawda jest taka, że ten pokój nie nadaje się obecnie do użytku, dziecko zostało stamtąd ewakuowane, śpi obecnie w gościnnym, a pokój stoi zamknięty na głucho. Smród w nim teraz jest z gatunku "łeb chce urwać", a ja całkiem na poważnie zaczynam już rozpatrywać opcję zrywania gipskartonów ze skosów w tym pokoju, żeby naocznie się przekonać, o co chodzi, czy gdzieś weszła jednak w wełnę, czy po prostu gdzieś w zakamarku dachu sra i sika, a to jakoś przecieka. 
Wygląda na to, że trzeba to będzie zrobić, ale i nie ma to sensu, póki ta cholera cały czas grasuje ("Ta kuna nagrasowała nam na podłogę!" - przypomniał mi się cytat z Wyjątka, kiedy miał tyle lat, co Łajza teraz  :smile:  ).

W desperacji sięgnąłem po kolejne metody, zrobiłem wczoraj odstraszacz w oparciu o syrenę piezo z wydajnością 110dB, z dorobioną "na szybko" inną elektroniką generującą losowe tony z zakresu 12-25kHz:



Z informacji z netu wyczytałem, że elektroniczne odstraszacze na kuny potrafią być skuteczne, jeśli są naprawdę głośne. Cóż, ten jest... Wystawiwszy go wczoraj nocą na dach, sprawdzałem, że po drugiej stronie domu słychać go wyraźnie (znaczy, te z tonów, które mieszczą się w zakresie słyszalności nie tak młodego już człowieka). Nic, liczę się z delegacją wściekłych sąsiadów, cała nadzieja w tym, że jest zimno, więc na podwórkach wieczorów nikt nie spędza, a mury i okna tak wysokie tony tłumią bardzo dobrze i wewnątrz nic nie słychać nawet u nas.

Na pociechę... grzybki z własnego ogródka. Grzybobranie w kapciach tuż przed kolacją - to jest niewątpliwy plus mania domu w lesie  :big grin: 


(komórką robione, automatyczny balans bieli w maliny poszedł, wybaczcie, nie chce mi się korygować)

I na gotowo:


J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Żona właśnie wymyśliła "workaround": zaprosić tych od Ambipura, niech zrobią test...




J.

----------


## Jarek.P

PS:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nie jest dobrze, niestety...
> 
> Wygląda na to, że w walce z kuną przegrywam póki co na wszystkich frontach. (...)  znów się z nią oko w oko na dachu widziałem. Zaokrągliła się, na wadze przybrała...


Czyli byla by okazja aby ja zastrzelic... a ty sie bawisz Wasc w syreny... ehhh

a to sie zaokraglila... Ty sie stary (bez urazy  :big grin: ) pomodl chocby do Latajacego Potwora Spaghetti coby ta Twoja kuna ciezarna nie byla... :/


Cholernie Wam wspolczuje. Moze powinnisie jakiegos podworkowego psa adoptowac? W sumie to naturalny wrog kuny.

----------


## Jarek.P

Niestety, tym razem ona na sam mój widok spierdzieliła, nawet wyposażony w giwerę nie zdążyłbym się złożyć. Do odstrzału potrzebny by był fotel na podwórku, tak mniej więcej o świcie (żeby na tle nieba na dachu ją było widać) i duuużo cierpliwości.

Pies, żeby nam pomógł teraz, musiałby być już dorosły, a taki nie wiem, czy się tak od ręki do terenu zaaklimatyzuje. 
A z tym, że ta kuna jest zaciążona to ja się po prostu liczę i dlatego ja ją do wiosny MUSZĘ wygonić. I zrobię to, nie przebierając w środkach.

Niezależnie od tego, dziś zacząłem w gipskartonach w pokoju Wyjątka robić odkrywki. Szukam źródła smrodu, póki co odkryłem jednak jedynie, że nasza "wiatroizolacja" nawet pod tą wełnę nie jest wywijana, jak poddaszowcy mi opowiadali, ona sobie po prostu dynda swobodnie przy murłacie.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Moze ktos z rodziny ma doroslego (najlepiej duzego, podworkowego) psa? Wiesz, chodzi chyba nawet o sam zapach "w obejsciu" domu.

Mowie o tym bo pamietam ja kiedy bylem malym smarkiem moj dziadek "walczyl" z kuna, ktora to regularnie podbierala mu golebie z golebnika. Mialem wtedy moze z 5-6 lat ale pamietam te zdarzenia bardzo wyraznie bo kiedys to bydle mnie straszliwie przestraszylo (wlazlem na dziadkowy stryszek a ona mi czmychnela miedzy nogami).
Problem z kuna sie skonczyl kiedy dziadek powykladal w golebniku woreczki z wyczesana psia sierscia oraz zaczal wypuszczac z kojca wielkiego wybitnie nieprzyjaznego kundla (jednoczesnie zamykajac w kurniku kury na ktore to wspomniany kundel z podziwu godna systematycznoscia polowal).

I trzeba tu powiedziec ze do takiej misji pies psu nie rowny. Nie chodzi tu o wypielegnowanego pupila, co to najchetniej pospal by sobie na kanapie... Tobie potrzebny jest PIES przez duze P. Wiejski, wielki, smierdzacy psem pies. Taki co to pijaka obszczeka, thuje obsika i kune przegoni.

No... albo ewentualnie karabinek pneumatyczny, fotel w ogrodku o swicie i duzo cierpliwosci...

----------


## GraMar

> Niestety, żarty żartami, ale smutna prawda jest taka, że ten pokój nie nadaje się obecnie do użytku, dziecko zostało stamtąd ewakuowane, śpi obecnie w gościnnym, a pokój stoi zamknięty na głucho. Smród w nim teraz jest z gatunku "łeb chce urwać", a ja całkiem na poważnie zaczynam już rozpatrywać opcję zrywania gipskartonów ze skosów w tym pokoju, żeby naocznie się przekonać, o co chodzi, czy gdzieś weszła jednak w wełnę, czy po prostu gdzieś w zakamarku dachu sra i sika, a to jakoś przecieka. 
> Wygląda na to, że trzeba to będzie zrobić, ale i nie ma to sensu, póki ta cholera cały czas grasuje ("Ta kuna nagrasowała nam na podłogę!" - przypomniał mi się cytat z Wyjątka, kiedy miał tyle lat, co Łajza teraz  ).
> 
> 
> J.


Moje wyrazy współczucia/niestety, ale w tym wszystkim należy powiedzieć, że obśmiałam się jak norka-powinieneś felietony pisać/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfvfwuHt_RY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCKs_OA2F1o

i szansa na zwycięstwo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40irPcpF2mQ

----------


## Jarek.P

Felietony - nie ma sprawy, mogę pisać, jeśli jakaś redakcja potrzebuje współpracującego felietoniarza-amatora, to ja (za uczciwą stawkę) chętnie  :Lol: 

Kuna - druga noc z załączonym wyjcem obyła się bez tupotów na dachu. Jeszcze za wcześnie, żeby się cieszyć, bo kuna nie co noc szaleje, zdarzają się jej przerwy i bez żadnych działań z naszej strony, ale przynajmniej jest nadzieja...
Acha, sąsiedzi nie przyszli. To na zewnątrz słychać, ale jednak w odleglejszych punktach naszej działki słychać już dość cicho, w nocy to było wyraźne, ale w szumie dnia trzeba się wsłuchiwać raczej. No i dźwięki >10kHz ciężko zlokalizować, wiele ludzi (zwłaszcza starszych osób, tudzież młodych, chodzących od lat ze słuchawkami w uszach i umcaumca na cały regulator) takich tonów po prostu nie słyszy.

Dziś dalej będę robił poszukiwania w pokoju Wyjątka i cóż, prawdopodobnie będę to robił do skutku (przy czym jako "skutek" wchodzi w grę i goła więźba dachowa) , tak więc w skrajnym przypadku, Wyjątek jeszcze przez jakiś czas będzie na wygnaniu. 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jarek, trzymam kciuki. 
Widzialem "na zywca" co kuna zrobila u kolegi z ociepleniem, wiatroizolacja i paroizolacja na poddaszu w jeden sezon. Cala jedna polac musiala zostac rozebrana (zdjeta dachowka i kartongipsy) i wykonana od nowa. 

Zycze zebys ja szybko ubil.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak widziałem parę takich filmików. Ich częeścią wspólną był jeden drobiazg: dach bez deskowania. U nas szczęśliwie deskowanie jest i wszystko wskazuje na to, że kuna pod deski się nie dostała. Natomiast robiąc odkrywki znalazłem cały pas, w który przez nieszczelności był wwiewany smród z kuniego magazynu w zakątku niedawno pokazywanym na zdjęciu, to właśnie tam dekarz najprawdopodobniej nie zajrzał. Od góry to trzeba będzie jakoś wyczyścić, od spodu zaś - uszczelniam, gruuuubo pokrywając wszystko pianką PU, wypełniając nią wszystkie szczeliny i wygląda na to, że będzie dobrze.

Strach na kuny wsadziłem pod gąsior, piszczy cały czas. Pies sąsiada ma się (chyba) dobrze  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No to trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Gosiek33

Niech mnie :mad:  mam nadzieję, że uda Ci się przepędzić tego szkodnika jak najprędzej

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Czytam o twoich zmaganiach z kuną. Horror   :ohmy: . 
Zainwestuj w dobrą strzelbę wiatrówkę (chyba że juśz posiadasz) i zasadź się na nią i odstrzel jej zadek coby juz nie "nagrasowywała"
Życzę celnego oka.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiatrówka cały czas jest w planach, ale jak już pisałem, w tym przypadku problemem byłoby nie tyle celne oko, a jakiekolwiek oko. Po prostu, brak chętnych do przesiadywania o 4-5 rano na foteliku przed domem, zwłaszcza, że trochę trzebaby pewnie posiedzieć...

Póki co, jak rano sprawdzałem, po wczorajszym uszczelnianiu w pokoju Wyjątka przestało śmierdzieć. Poczekamy jeszcze chwilkę i wtedy wystarczy już "tylko" odbudować zabudowę GK, bo robiąc odkrywki, jak to żona wczoraj stwierdziła, narobiłem dużo większych szkód, niż ta kuna  :Lol:  Zdjęcia mam, pokażę może wieczorem.
Trzecią noc z rzędu kuna nie harcuje nam na dachu, więc pojawiła się nadzieja, że i mój strach na kuny okazał się wystarczający  :smile: 

J.

----------


## bajcik

Publiczność domaga się zdjęć odkrywek!

Trzymam kciuki za ostatecznie rozwiązanie kwestii kun.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, ok, ale nie spodziewaj się jakichś szokujących zdjęć zwłok spoczywających w dachu. Od spodu jedynym znalezionym przeze mnie śladem po kunie było ptasie piórko, z żoną ślady węchowe jedynie znajdywaliśmy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Własnie miałem telefon z frontu: znów zaczęło śmierdzieć  :sad: 
Zaświeciło słońce na dach, może wiatr zmienił kierunek. Niestety, chyba trzeba zajrzeć pod każdą dachówkę na tej połaci i wyczyścić wszystko do cna. Albo czekać, aż się samo wyśmierdzi - co by tam nie było, jeśli nie będzie "odnawiane", nie może śmierdzieć bez końca. 

J.

----------


## nita83

Histoeia o Kunie jest lepsza niż wszystkie telenowele. szkoda tylko, że smród i szkody prawdziwe.

----------


## netbet

... jak to powiadają :_ "Kunie futro daleko przed baranim stoi."_ :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
a tak na marginesie - bardzo współczuję współlokatora..

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, raz Kunie śmierć...

Tak wygląda obecnie pokój Wyjątka. I nie kuna tą demolkę zrobiła...



Okrągłe odwierty były "próbne", natomiast jak mniej więcej zlokalizowaliśmy na węch skąd śmierdzi, zacząłem demolkę na całego. 
Kuna mieszkała (znaczy... mam nadzieję, że czas przeszły jest uzasadniony) sobie gdzieś tam, w czeluściach:



Przy czym, nie myślcie sobie, że to tylko kwestia tego widocznego zakątka, tam jest naprawdę duuużo miejsca. Konstrukcja dachu wygląda tak:



Jak widać, pod dachówką, pomiędzy łatami ona ma całe mnóstwo miejsca dla siebie. A że do szczególnie dbających o czystość zwierzątek nie należy, to paskudzi tam ile wlezie i to sobie śmierdzi. Smrodek jest przez naszą superdupertechnologię krycia dachu, przez membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną wwiewany szczelinami deskowania do wnętrza. I śmierdzi.
Uniemożliwienie jej wchodzenia pod dachówki jest w zasadzie nierealne, za dużo miejsc. Ot, choćby pod gąsiorami (to nie niedoróbka, tylko przejście wygniecione w falbance przez kunę):



Cała nadzieja więc w tym:



Co prawda szkoda mi trochę psa sąsiada, ale własnego dachu i pokoju dziecka szkoda mi bardziej. Trudno. Póki pies nie wyje nocami do księżyca, musi nie być tak źle. Jak będę miał pewność, że kuna się wyniosła, najwyżej troszkę ściszę wynalazek, przeprogramuję procesor, żeby nie włączał wyjca co kilkanaście sekund jak teraz, a powiedzmy co kilka godzin, całość wsadzę gdzieś pod dach i będzie działać prewencyjnie. 

Wracając zaś do pokoju Wyjątka - wczoraj nam śmierdziało z wąskiej szczeliny między ostatnią krokwią dachu a ścianą lukarny widoczną na zdjęciach wyżej, stamtąd wyciągnąłem całą wełnę i to miejsce wypełniłem do pełna pianką PU. I do dziś do południa przestało śmierdzieć, niestety w południe wiatr zmienił kierunek, teraz dmucha wprost w tą połać i tam jakieś pokłady gówna jeszcze muszą być, bo teraz z kolei czuć smrodek w powietrzu wdmuchiwanym wprost przez połać (w tej dziurze pośrodku, po jej drugiej stronie jest deskowanie samej połaci). Oczywiście piankowanie całego dachu nie ma sensu, w tym momencie trzeba wrócić na dach i zaglądać po kolei pod każdą dachówkę na tej (na szczęście nie tak dużej) połaci. Kusi mnie tu, żeby sobie kupić endoskop, szczerze mówiąc...

A co do pianki jeszcze, oczywiście, ponieważ na pochyłe drzewo wszystkie kozy skaczą, to i pianka musiała swoje trzy grosze do remontu Wyjątkowego pokoju dołożyć, zaciął się w niej spust w pewnym momencie. Oczywiście w tym położeniu, które większą zabawę zapewniało  :smile: 



J.

----------


## compi

Oj umęczysz Ty się chłopie. Życzę wytrwałości i sukcesu. Odpal jakąś kamerę na podczerwień i spróbuj zlokalizować trasę dostępu na dach tej bestii. Żywołapka tez by nie zaszkodziła.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tras dostępu na dach to one mają milion. Z każdego drzewa wokół domu kuna jest w stanie doskoczyć u mnie na dach, może też wleźć po rynnach. Dlatego z traktowania jej prądem po namyśle rezygnuję, bo musiałbym po całym dachu zasieki porobić.

Żywołapka będzie, jak okaże się, że wyjec nie wystarcza. No... może, jeszcze po drodze inną czarną polewkę przetestuję, taką... bardziej czarną, powiedzmy...

J.

----------


## compi

No tak, ja te trasy określiłbym do ewentualnego polowania : ).

----------


## Marcinowaty

Zainteresowała mnie twoja rama stołu warsztatowego. Mu zrobiliśmy w laboratorium ramę z aluminiowych rur prostokątnych. Waga około 8 kg. Utrzymuje bez trudu mnie czyli koło 80 kg, podejrzewam że i 160 wytrzyma. Koszt materiału to około 100 zł jakbym chciał zrobić sobie prywatnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

No to ja za podobną kwotę mam ramę wytrzymującą mnie (75kg) podskakującego, jest przy tym całkowicie sztywna  :smile: 
Jej ciężar to co prawda nie 8kg, a przynajmniej ze dwadzieścia parę, ale nosić tego stołu na plecach nie zamierzam, nie przeszkadza mi to  :smile: 

A to aluminium w waszym stole jak łączyliście? Spawanie, czy połączenia skręcane?

J.

----------


## Marcinowaty

> No to ja za podobną kwotę mam ramę wytrzymującą mnie (75kg) podskakującego, jest przy tym całkowicie sztywna 
> Jej ciężar to co prawda nie 8kg, a przynajmniej ze dwadzieścia parę, ale nosić tego stołu na plecach nie zamierzam, nie przeszkadza mi to 
> 
> A to aluminium w waszym stole jak łączyliście? Spawanie, czy połączenia skręcane?
> 
> J.


Spawane TIGiem, ale konserwować nie trzeba. Wrzucę kiedyś zdjęcie :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pozwole sobie zauwazyc ze stol wartsztatowy musi miec odpowiednia - nie zbyt mala - wage. Dlaczego? Z bardzo prostej przyczyny: I zasada dynamiki Newtona  :smile:  Poniewaz miara bezwladnosci ciala (w naszym przypadku stolu warsztatowego) jest jego masa to im mniejsza masa tym mniejsza sila przylozona do w/w stolu spowoduje ze wprawimy go w ruch. Czyli mowiac wprost i po ludzku: jesli stol bedzie zbyt lekki to pizgniecie w niego mlotkiem spowoduje ze bedzie drgal, podskakiwal, przesuwał sie itp...

Stol wasztatowy musi byc ciezki i tyle, inaczej to nie jest stol warsztatowy.

Co nie zmienia faktu ze pochwalam umiejetnosc spawania aluminium  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Co mogę napisać. Jak będę miał TIGa (czy też MIGa), to aluminium też będę spawał. Jednak, zgadzam się z TA, nawet wtedy stół warsztatowy jednak zrobiłbym ze stali. A ten chrzest bojowy już przeszedł, już na nim i rżnąłem i waliłem ( :big tongue: ) i ani drgnął. Stół idealny!  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> już na nim i rżnąłem i waliłem () i ani drgnął. Stół idealny! 
> 
> J.



a moze skrzypial chociaz troche ?  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Jarek napisz że zgrzytał  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

...ekhm.... taaak... Nie, nic nie skrzypi, ani nie zgrzyta  :wink:  
A wczoraj stół posłużył do totalnego odczyszczenia (szczotka druciana założona na szlifierce) starego wielkiego imadła, które od razu pomalowałem na nowo lakierem młotkowym (ale fajnie się tym maluje! Od teraz wszystko będę malował lakierem młotkowym!). Dziś druga warstwa, i od jutra imadło stanie na swoim miejscu, a stół tym samym zyska wygląd rasowego stołu warsztatowego, a nie jakiegoś... mebla  :big tongue: 

Jeszcze tylko:
- ręczne nożyce/gilotynke do blachy
- szlifierkę stacjonarną (oczywiście z lampką na gęsiej szyi)
- wiertarkę kolumnową, chętnie porządną, ze stołem krzyżowym
- małą tokarkę do metalu,
- drugi (mniejszy) stół warsztatowy pod dwie powyższe pozycje
- dwa regały na warsztatowe przydasie
- trzeci regał na przydasie po stronie warsztatu elektronicznego
- szuflady pod oboma obecnymi stołami (tenże obmawiany tu warsztatowy i ten "elektroniczny")
- listwa zasilająca nad blatem stołu elektronicznego, wyposażona w gniazdka, wyłączniki tychże gniazdek i jak mi się będzie chciało, może pomiar poboru prądu.
- kompresor z prawdziwego zdarzenia (albo choć zbiornik ciśnieniowy i presostat do obecnie używanego agregatu od lodówki)
- jakaś porządniejsza (od obecnie posiadanej!) stolikowa piła tarczowa.

O i to by była lista "to do/to buy" w temacie mojego warsztatu. Do realizacji w najbliższej dziesięciolatce  :smile: 

J.

----------


## h&b

Witam!
Ten drut oporowy z Twojej przecinarki do styropianu jakie ma dokładnie parametry? Wiem, że 2 Ohm ale to na 1m czy na odcinku którego użyłeś? 
Jakiej długości i jakiej średnicy jest ten drut? 
Mój zasilacz od komputera na sekcji 12V ma: 15A, 180W  - uciągnie? Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Jarek.P

Te dwa omy miał odcinek, którego użyłem. Drut pochodził ze spirali "1200W" (o ile dobrze pamiętam), było go dokładnie 30cm (plus jeszcze z 15 na doprowadzenia wykonane tym samym drutem, ale skręconym x2). Średnica drutu: 0,6mm.
Twój zasilacz wystarczy z powodzeniem, jeszcze duży zapas mocy zostanie.

J.

----------


## h&b

dzięki wielkie  :smile:

----------


## Drimeth

> Jeszcze tylko:
> - ręczne nożyce/gilotynke do blachy
> - szlifierkę stacjonarną (oczywiście z lampką na gęsiej szyi)
> - wiertarkę kolumnową, chętnie porządną, ze stołem krzyżowym
> - małą tokarkę do metalu,
> - drugi (mniejszy) stół warsztatowy pod dwie powyższe pozycje
> - dwa regały na warsztatowe przydasie
> - trzeci regał na przydasie po stronie warsztatu elektronicznego
> - szuflady pod oboma obecnymi stołami (tenże obmawiany tu warsztatowy i ten "elektroniczny")
> ...


Czy to list do Świętego Mikołaja?  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

> ...ekhm.... taaak... Nie, nic nie skrzypi, ani nie zgrzyta  
> A wczoraj stół posłużył do totalnego odczyszczenia (szczotka druciana założona na szlifierce) starego wielkiego imadła, które od razu pomalowałem na nowo lakierem młotkowym (ale fajnie się tym maluje! Od teraz wszystko będę malował lakierem młotkowym!). Dziś druga warstwa, i od jutra imadło stanie na swoim miejscu, a stół tym samym zyska wygląd rasowego stołu warsztatowego, a nie jakiegoś... mebla 
> 
> Jeszcze tylko:
> - ręczne nożyce/gilotynke do blachy
> - szlifierkę stacjonarną (oczywiście z lampką na gęsiej szyi)
> - wiertarkę kolumnową, chętnie porządną, ze stołem krzyżowym
> - małą tokarkę do metalu,
> - drugi (mniejszy) stół warsztatowy pod dwie powyższe pozycje
> ...





> Czy to list do Świętego Mikołaja?


To nie list do, tylko lista dla Św. Mikołaja. Żeby się chłop nie musiał za długo zastanawiać co Jarkowi przez komin do skarpetki wrzucić  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiecie... drugi stół, szuflady, regały i tą listwę chcę/muszę zrobić sam, ale reszta... jakby Mikołaj był tak miły...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Drimeth

> To nie list do, tylko lista dla Św. Mikołaja. Żeby się chłop nie musiał za długo zastanawiać co Jarkowi przez komin do skarpetki wrzucić


Jarku, czy masz przygotowany komin na przyjęcie takich (gabarytowo) prezentów?  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wierzę w moc Świętego Mikołaja. Skoro daje radę przez współczesne kominy przepchać rowery i quady, to i taką małą tokareczkę też jakoś zmieści. 
Zresztą... nie jestem tutaj jakimś ortodoksyjnym tradycjonalistą, w ostateczności nie musi być przez komin, pod drzwi wystarczy, a przez komin jedynie "ho ho ho ho" niech zawoła  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Pochwal się (fotka) tym imadłem ze skórką z lakieru młotkowego. Mam dwa fajne imadła jeszcze kupione przez ojca w czasach PRL ale są dobre  i tylko wymagają poprawy zewnętrznego imageu (imidżu). Ostatnio wpadłem na farbę flugger aluminiową. Tylko ta cena  :ohmy:  
Może twoja wersja jest tańsza.  :smile:  
Ja też mam listę zakupów do narzędziowni ale na razie głęboko schowaną głównie przed moją małżonką co by zawału nie dostała.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak je skręcę do kupy i zamontuję do stołu, to się pochwalę. Może nawet dziś wieczór, choć nie obiecuję  :smile: 

To całkiem współczesne obrotowe imadło, pisałem o nim "wielkie", ale tak naprawdę jest ono powiedzmy średniej wielkości (100mm szczęki, ale solidny odlewany korpus i duży "rozdziaw" możliwy), podchodzę do niego sentymentalnie, bo kupiłem je sobie za kieszonkowe jeszcze w szkolnych czasach.  
Ono oryginalnie było malowane lakierem młotkowym, ale ponieważ przez te >20lat różnie z nim bywało (mieszkało w "szopie" u nieżyjącego już mojego dziadka, gdzie miałem swój pierwszy warsztat), wymagało odświeżenia. 

Wymyślne farby sobie odpuść, to jest imadło, a nie Harley, kup bylejakiego młotkowca, one świetnie kryją i bardzo dobrze się nakładają. 

Co do listy zakupów - cóż. Nie dopisywałem do kolejnych pozycji przewidywanego nań budżetu, głównie dlatego, żeby się samemu nie stresować końcową kwotą, ale i małżonka będzie spać spokojniej  :smile:  Choć nie mogę powiedzieć, ja się do żoninych hobbyprawie nie mieszam, a żona na moje zakupy też prawie nigdy nosem nie kręci. No... chyba, że jej się kolor nie podoba (stół pomalowany na żółto - brzydki, imadło pomalowane na niebiesko - brzydkie  :sad: ) albo planowana aranżacja wnętrza warsztatu ("regał stojący na środku zagraci pomieszczenie" - no zagraci, ale to ma być warsztat, nie salon)...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Masz rację tak zrobię. Dzięki i czekam na fotę. Hey.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mam TUC 50 x 1000 do sprzedania  :wink:  Pogadaj ze Swietym Mikolajem jakie mocne ma sanki... 2800 kg  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurczę.... na takiej się toczyć uczyłem, kiedyśtam, dawno dawno temu  :sad: 
Niestety, chyba niedoszacowałem wielkości swojego warsztatu (i tak drugi co do powierzchni pokój w całym domu) no i budżet chyba też troszkę mniejszy przewiduję na tokarkę. Tak w ogóle, to ja myslałem co najwyżej o czymś tej klasy:



J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, obiecane zdjęcie imadła, w towarzystwie mojego dotychczas używanego (tutaj, bo to duże, jak wspominałem do tej pory tkwiło w moim, lata temu już porzuconym warsztacie u Dziadków):



J.

----------


## compi

Fajne, ale eeee, tam w tle ta litowo-jonowa wkrętareczka ( chyba Makita?) też niczego sobie. Stołu nie obijasz blachą?

----------


## rewo66

Fakt imadełko jak nowe. Ostatecznie mnie przekonałeś.  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wkrętarka jest moim chyba najulubieńszym narzędziem i najbardziej udanym zakupem narzędziowym, również z powodów sentymentalnych (stanowi w pewnym sensie ostatni prezent od mojej Mamy), ale przy tym jest wkrętarką doskonałą  :smile: 
Planując zakup chodziłem po sklepach narzędziowych i testowałem różne modele, głównie pod kątem momentu obrotowego, testowanego praktycznie: czy da się na pierwszym brzegu utrzymać wrzeciono wiertarki ręką. Jeśli się dawało, nie brałem narzędzia pod uwagę. Ta makita okazała się mała, lekka, zgrabna, a moment obrotowy ma zdolny zrywać skórę z dłoni  :smile:  Do tego wszystkomająca skrzynka (bo już nie walizka) narzędziowa  :smile: 
W każdym razie, gdyby ktoś kiedyś pytał o to, jaką wkrętarkę kupić, a był gotów wyłożyć kasę na narzędzie profi, to tą makitę polecam w ciemno!!!

Stół blachą.... jakoś nie. Ten wspominany drugi stół będzie obity blachą na pewno, ale ten jakoś mi się drewniany zawsze widział. W najgorszym przypadku, jak OSB się sponiewiera, obić go zawsze jeszcze zdążę. Jedyne, co jeszcze tu chyba zrobię, to z cienkościennego ceownika obrzeże dodam.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Owszem ta wkrętarka była na liście moich życzeń ale po obcięciu funduszy zakupowych przez moją małżonkę musiałem zadowolić się czymś słabszym tj. wkrętarką Ferm 18V dwubiegową z 2 aku. Nie powiem swoje zadanie spełniła służyła wiernie przez 2 lata budowy w ekstremalnych warunkach w mrozy w upały. Ale niestety aku już trzymają krótko a i sama wkrętarka wydaje odgłosy agonalne. Trzeba się rozejrzeć za następczynią i teraz już nie ustapię ani na krok. Tym bardziej że będę potrzebował mocnej wkrętarki przy montażu tarasu drewnianego.  :yes: 

Co do blatu stołu zostaw te płyty OSB. Zrób tylko obrzeża z metalu jak planujesz i będzie git. Mój brat ma coś podobnego już od 10 lat i jest zadowolony.

----------


## compi

Pytałem o blachę ze względu na ewentualne spawanie lub nawet cięcie. Jeśli jest drugi stół w planach to ok. Mam od jakiegoś czasu litową 12V AEG. Jeden aku ma 3,0 Ah. Moment faktycznie taki, że można łapko poparzyć. Kupiłem ją ze względu na kompaktową budowę. Jedna z krótszych maszynek na rynku. Przy 10% punktowym rabacie w LM również jedna z lepszych ofert cenowych. Ważne przy litowych jest ładowanie przy niskich temperaturach bo to jedyny chyba mankament tego typu aku. Ta moja ma jakieś podgrzewanie wkładu podczas ładowania czy coś w tym stylu.

----------


## Jacekss

o tak wkrętarka to przy domu to bezcenne urządzenie  :smile: 
szybko sie przekonałem do tego narzędzia

----------


## Jarek.P

No nie, nie planowałem raczej na żadnym z tych stołów prac typu spawanie, takie zabawy staram się na wolnym powietrzu raczej robić. Furtkę spawałem sobie na tarasie korzystając z tego, że jeszcze niezapłytkowany, rama stołu była spawana na wypoziomowanych kobyłkach. 

Co do spawania jeszcze - coraz mocniej zastanawiam się nad samodzielnym pospawaniem bramy suwanej. Hurtownię stali mam "za rogiem", sama konstrukcja takiej bramy nie jest jakoś szczególnie skomplikowana, elementy mechaniki, wózki itp. kupuje się gotowe, profil "bramowy" też jest dostępny "na metry", kwestia tylko dobrego projektu i zrobienia tego dokładnie. No i najtrudniejsza sprawa: jak wybić małżonce z głowy łukowate zakończenie tejże bramy giętym profilem...  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

> .........No i najtrudniejsza sprawa: jak wybić małżonce z głowy łukowate zakończenie tejże bramy giętym profilem...  J.


I to może być kwestia nie do pokonania.   :wink:   Reszta to pikuś  :smile:

----------


## Apelacyjny

Też planuję wybudować domek w lesie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No to powodzenia  :smile: 
Dom w lesie ma co prawda swoje wady (→niedawne posty), ale zalet bez liku.

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

A propos wkrętarki.
Wiosną kupiłem sobie nową z zasilaniem z sieci 230V, ma 32 Nm.
Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> No i najtrudniejsza sprawa: jak wybić małżonce z głowy łukowate zakończenie tejże bramy giętym profilem... 
> 
> J.


Powiedz jej ile kosztuje gietarka do profili i ze bez niej nie dasz rady  :wink: 

A jesli sie uprze i zagrozi Ci najwyzszymi restrykcjami (czyli no wiesz, np zadnego... no, tego, no... piwa, przed np miesiac) to rozejrzyj sie w okolicy czy nie masz gdzies zakladu slusarskiego z gietarka. Jak zawieziesz im material to ci to "za flaszke" ugna.

Reszte spawaj sam i sie nawet nie zastanawiaj. Przynajmniej bedziesz mial zrobione pozadnie.

----------


## compi

O jakim łukowatym zakończeniu piszecie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nasza furtka wygląda tak:



Brama miałaby być rozciągniętą wersją tej furtki, jeszcze ewentualnie ze wstawioną na środku rozetą. Niestety producent furtki za takąż bramę śpiewa sobie trochę ponad cztery koła  :smile: 
Te liściaste kute finfidluszki kupuje się gotowe, już nawet coś podobnego zlokalizowałem, kosztują trochę, ale i w skali ceny całości nie jest to jakaś przerażająca kwota. Rozetę też by się dobrało. Reszta byłaby prostą ramą z zastrzałami, wypełnioną sztachetami, czyli żaden problem, gdyby nie ten gięty profil na górze. Cóż, będę się upierał, żeby liście dać jedynie u dołu, a ten łuk wyrobić samymi szczytami sztachet, ale co ja mogę  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## compi

Łuki, obłości, zaookrąglenia, wszystko co nie proste i pod kątem kosztuje więcej. No ale jak się zaczęło od schodów, tarasów, balkonów i pokonało problem to i z bramą poradzisz : ).

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nasza furtka wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> 
> Brama miałaby być rozciągniętą wersją tej furtki, jeszcze ewentualnie ze wstawioną na środku rozetą. Niestety producent furtki za takąż bramę śpiewa sobie trochę ponad cztery koła 
> Te liściaste kute finfidluszki kupuje się gotowe, już nawet coś podobnego zlokalizowałem, kosztują trochę, ale i w skali ceny całości nie jest to jakaś przerażająca kwota. Rozetę też by się dobrało. Reszta byłaby prostą ramą z zastrzałami, wypełnioną sztachetami, czyli żaden problem, gdyby nie ten gięty profil na górze. Cóż, będę się upierał, żeby liście dać jedynie u dołu, a ten łuk wyrobić samymi szczytami sztachet, ale co ja mogę 
> 
> J.



Wg mnie dalbys rade to ugiac.

I wcale nie licze na to ze Twoja zona to przeczyta i powie "no widzisz, wszyscy mowia ze da sie to zrobic". Zupelnie na to licze.  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No dać, to bym dał, to w końcu cztery metry profila. Wsadziłoby się między dwa drzewa, do drugiego końca skodę podwiązało, pociągnąłbym (swoją drogą... może ja powinienem zamiast osobówki traktor sobie kupić?) i by się zgięło. Pytanie tylko,czy równo i czy dobrym promieniem łuku. Bo naprawdę, bardzo bym potem nie chciał tego prostować metodą pokazaną w "Zmiennikach" (niestety, stosownego fragmentu na Youtube brak)  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Powtarzam: "obmacaj" lokalne zaklady slusarskie, pracownie kowalstwa artystycznego.

Szukaj takiej maszynki:




W swojej okolicy znam kilka zakladow slusarkich z podobnymi (wlasnej produkcji) urzadzeniami, gdzie mozna by pojechac z profilem do wygiecia, wiec stawiam flaszke ze i u Ciebie sie w okolicznych lasach jakas "dziupla" znajdzie.

Jak dobrac promien? Banalnie, wyrysuj, zmierz na rysunku, kup odpowiedni profil (pamietaj aby nie przegiac z gruboscia scianki) i jedz ugiac, podczas giecia mierz cieciwe az do oczekiwanego skutku,

----------


## Aasia_

Jarku - ja w Ciebie wierzę  :smile: 
Ty nie dasz rady ??!!

----------


## Jarek.P

Bardzo fajna ta giętarka, zawsze wydawało mi się, że to coś bardziej zaawansowanego, a to wygląda na coś, co samemu... ten tego...
A swoją drogą, to by było już kolejne pożyteczne urządzenie, jakie można zrobić z samochodowego podnośnika hydraulicznego i paru kawałków złomu  :smile: 

@Aasia_ - wiesz, zgiąć ten profil w łuk pewnie bym w końcu dał radę, ale jak zgiąć małżonkę...  :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Bardzo fajna ta giętarka, zawsze wydawało mi się, że to coś bardziej zaawansowanego, a to wygląda na coś, co samemu... ten tego...



Bo tak wlasnie jest. Z tym tylko ze na jedna brame nie warto sie wg mnie babrac. Lepiej poszukac w okolicy juz gotowego narzedzia i w drodze handlu wymiennego uzyskac do niego krotkotrwaly dostep.

Sprobuj zapytac np tutaj:

http://www.kute.com.pl/kontakt.php

----------


## bajcik

> wiesz, zgiąć ten profil w łuk pewnie bym w końcu dał radę, ale jak zgiąć małżonkę...


pierwszy z brzegu link  :big tongue: 
http://www.wprost.pl/ar/62467/Giecie-kobiet/
Swoją droga, dosyć z budlowlaną powiązany...

Co do bramy - koniecznie opisuj wszystkie kroki, problemy, pomysły, bo pewno niejeden czytelnik chce taką bramę suwaną skonstruować.

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - link bardzo ciekawy, dzięki  :smile: 

Z bieżących ciekawostek zaś - z ostrożnym optymizmem sygnalizuję, że od momentu zainstalowania stracha na kuny, kuna pokazała się raz, na moment i od tamtej pory ani śladu po niej. Może jeszcze poczekam kolejne dwa tygodnie, zanim obwieszczę, że udało mi się wyprodukować skuteczny odstraszacz kun (i ewentualnych chętnych zaproszę do kontaktu na priv  :wink:  ), ale ostrożnym optymizmem mogę sobie humor poprawić, a co.

Druga sprawa: degustacja drugiej edycji piwa "Jarkowego" się odbyła  :smile:  Pierwsze jednak smakowało mi bardziej. Druga edycja wyszła bardziej "wytrawna" w smaku, w typie niemieckich piw, z wyraźną goryczką, a ja za takimi mniej przepadam. Ale nie ma problemu, wypije się  :smile:  A potem zrobi trzecią edycję  :stir the pot: 

Trzecia edy... Tfu! sprawa trzecia: był dekarz. Pokazał wreszcie, jak się podsuwa dachówki, więc może ten dach sam doczyszczę i przywrócę tym samym Wyjątkowi pokój do użytku (bo śmierdzi dużo mniej, ale jednak śmierdzi), niestety podał też cenę robocizny za wykonanie podbitki. No i cóż, podbitki chyba w tym roku jednak nie zrobimy, ponieważ spodziewałem się ceny robocizny rzędu 3 tysięcy, a nie dokładnie dwóch razy tyle... Jakby ktoś z lokalesów miał namiary na sprawdzonego speca od podbitek, będę wdzięczny za podrzucenie.

No i jeszcze drobiazgi: oświetlenie ścieżki przed domem na zewnątrz, w pełnym automacie, uruchamiające się od czujnika ruchu, tylko po zmroku - o tym nawet nie warto pisać  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili:

Kunie, biedactwu, chyba deszcz dupę nad ranem zmoczył, bo przyszła do nas posiedzieć w suchym pod dachówkami, tyle, że trzymała się przeciwnej strony domu, niż strach na kuny jest zainstalowany. Kurczę, zrobić drugi? 
Noszę się z planami kupna żywołapki, ale jakoś mi jeszcze nieśpieszno, bo to i koszt dodatkowy i potem trzeba jeździć z tą złapaną kuną, wywozić daleko... niechcemisie...

J.

----------


## bajcik

Kiedyś omawiany był temat zautomatyzowanego czyszczenia kosza na dachu.

http://store.irobot.com/family/index...s=A-ProductAge

*<podpuszczanie=on>*Jarek, daję sobie rękę uciąć że nie dasz rady takiego skonstruować*</podpuszczanie>*  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj a myślisz, że co było dla mnie inspiracją? Ta zabawka właśnie  :smile: 
Swoją wersję zrobię, ale z tym łańcuchem zrobionym z obroży od buldoga będzie bardziej profesjonalna  :smile:  

Swoją drogą... przed chwilą pisałem o kunie. Teraz widzę w powiadomieniach: o, bajcik odpisał, na pewno w temacie kuny. Otwieram, czytam: "Kiedyś omawiany był temat zautomatyzowanego czyszczenia kosza na dachu.". Pierwsza moja myśl: "co on się z kuną na łby tenteges??? Chce, żebym kuny nie wywoził, tylko nią rynny czyścił????"

J.

----------


## blekowca

> Oj a myślisz, że co było dla mnie inspiracją? Ta zabawka właśnie 
> Swoją wersję zrobię, ale z tym łańcuchem zrobionym z obroży od buldoga będzie bardziej profesjonalna  
> 
> Swoją drogą... przed chwilą pisałem o kunie. Teraz widzę w powiadomieniach: o, bajcik odpisał, na pewno w temacie kuny. Otwieram, czytam: "Kiedyś omawiany był temat zautomatyzowanego czyszczenia kosza na dachu.". Pierwsza moja myśl: "co on się z kuną na łby tenteges??? *Chce, żebym kuny nie wywoził, tylko nią rynny czyścił????*"
> 
> J.


Jarek - no musisz tą cyberkunę jednak zrobić - dwa problemy za jednym zamachem rozwiążesz  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... do czyszczenia rynien chyba nie trzeba jej aż w "cyber" przerabiać, mocna skórzana rękawica na łapę, kunę w dłoń i jedziemy  :smile:  Tylko gdzie tu automatyzacja, ja się pytam...

J.

----------


## blekowca

Do automatyzcacji ten cyber właśnie potrzebny. Najlepiej bezprzewodowo z opcją trybu sterowania pilotem, a na co dzień sterowanie centralką od alarmu czy co tam w racku trzymasz. 
Druga opcja, gdyby żywołapka okazała się zbyt efektywna to kuna-zombie, uznająca jednak twoją władzę... Mógłbyś nakręcić remake 'Świt żywych kun" z elementami "Teksańskiej masakry piłą....- ehm, elektryczną"

----------


## Jarek.P

> "Teksańskiej masakry piłą....- ehm, elektryczną"


Nnno!  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Zielonysmok

> Nie powiem swoje zadanie spełniła służyła wiernie przez 2 lata budowy w ekstremalnych warunkach w mrozy w upały. Ale niestety aku już trzymają krótko a i sama wkrętarka wydaje odgłosy agonalne. Trzeba się rozejrzeć za następczynią i teraz już nie ustapię ani na krok.


A ja tam już Makity nie kupię. Po roku w sumie lekkiego używania ma straaaaszne luzy na łożysku. Wiertarka za ponad 600pln  :sad:  Japońska Makita made in China  :sad: 

W temacie tokarki, to mojemu znajomemu niedawno na Allegro udało się upolować kompaktową, ale bardzo masywną tokarkę (jakieś 200kg) do stali. Zapłacił 2500pln. Rok produkcji 1965. Wygląda może niezbyt okazale bo cała oblazła z farby, ale mechanicznie bez zarzutu. Też rozglądam się za czymś takim.

----------


## Zielonysmok

> Z bieżących ciekawostek zaś - z ostrożnym optymizmem sygnalizuję, że od momentu zainstalowania stracha na kuny, kuna pokazała się raz, na moment i od tamtej pory ani śladu po niej.


To teraz tylko czekaj jak Ci się szczury pokażą  :wink:  U mnie po eksmisji kuny po miesiącu musiałem zabrać się za szczury.

----------


## Jarek.P

O używanej tokarce myślałem już, bo tak jak napisałeś, czasami w cenie takiej, jak ta pokazywana przeze mnie nówka, można trafić stare dobre tokarki "wszystkomające" i o słusznych rozmiarach, ale takie rozwiązanie ma jedną poważną wadę: ja zbyt małe doświadczenie w pracy z tokarką mam, żeby kupując używaną maszynę stwierdzić ot tak po oględzinach, że z nią jest wszystko na pewno ok, a w takiej tokarce mającej tyle lat co ja, różnie może być... Jeśli większość życia stała sobie na zapleczu warsztatu dziadka-majsterklepki, to spoko, ale jeśli to fabryczna tokarka eksploatowana dzień w dzień po ileś godzin przez całe lata, a potem dojeżdżana jeszcze przez jakiegoś prywaciarza, wreszcie trafiła na Allegro jako "Niemiec do kościoła i z powrotem tylko jeździł, płakał jak sprzedawał", potem będzie mi toczyła wałki w jajko, a gwinty robiła jedyne w swoim rodzaju (nigdy dwa razy takie same), to co ja z nią zrobię? Mam się dodatkowo bujać z wymianą łożysk, regeneracją łoża? Dziękuję, właśnie sobie taką "nówkę sztukę" drukarkę na allegro kupiłem...
Zresztą, po prawdzie, mi taka duża tokarka nie jest potrzebna, to małe ustrojstwo wystarczy.


A z innej beczki - każde dziecko ma taki okres, kiedy wymyśla (samo!), kim będzie, kiedy już dorośnie. Zaczęło się to właśnie u Wyjątka. Tak w ogóle, to on będzie elektronikiem (a ja nie powiem, miło mi to słyszeć było [Ale bardziej miło byłoby, gdyby przyszedł to obwieścić tak z godzinę później i dał się cholernik wyspać w sobotę!  :mad: ]), ale zastanawia się jeszcze, bo chciałby też być tajnym agentem  :smile: 
Miejmy nadzieję tylko, że nie następnym Agentem Tomkiem...  :bash: 

W każdym razie, Wyjątek Wyjątkiem, siedem lat ma dopiero (niecałe), wersji "kim będę, jak dorosnę" usłyszymy pewnie jeszcze pincet. Ja jednak mam już swoje lata. I może w moim przypadku już troszeczkę za późno na mówienie kim chciałbym być jak dorosnę (zwłaszcza, że jak chyba wspominałem kiedyś, odkąd w wieku około 2-3 lat prąd mnie kopnął, zawsze wiedziałem i głośno obwieszczałem, że będę elektronikiem), ale po dzisiejszym dniu z całą stanowczością i przekonaniem mogę powiedzieć, że nie będę dekarzem. Jeeezuuuuu, co za okrrropna praca! Nawet nie chodzi o to, że wysoko, bo wysokości ja się specjalnie nie boję, już bardziej ziemi (bo to ziemia łamie kości, nie wysokość), ale na takim dachu jest potwornie niewygodnie po prostu, albo się stoi i uważa na każdy ruch i każdy krok, albo się klęczy kolanami wbitymi w dziurę po zdjętych dachówkach, łydki w tym momencie na sztorc sterczą, oparte o kant niższego pasa dachówek. Można jeszcze usiąść, nawet całkiem wygodnie, ale wtedy miejsce pracy ma się za plecami.  :bash: 


O co chodzi? O kunę, rzecz jasna. Tą, o której pisałem, że przeprowadzać się zaczęła na drugą stronę domu, nad naszą sypialnię. 
Na dziś zaplanowałem inspekcję przestrzeni pod dachówkami nad pokojem Wyjątka. Nasz dekarz wpadł ostatnio, pokazał wreszcie, jak się podsuwa dachówki (dla zainteresowanych: zafiksowałem się na słowie "podsuwa" i dlatego sam nie mogłem wykombinować wcześniej, a tymczasem bliższe prawdzie byłoby "obraca w bok pod sąsiednią"), więc stwierdziłem, że spróbuję. 
Najpierw jednak wykonałem gospodarską rundę wokół domu i od strony naszej sypialni będąc usłyszałem, że łazi zwierzątko. Spać biedactwo nie mogło ani chybi, było to  ok 12 w południe, dla kuny to środek nocy. Łaziła pod dachówkami, usłyszawszy mnie spierdzieliła gdzieś poszyciem, to jednak wystarczyło, żebym zmienił plany i drabinę przystawił wpierw od tej strony. I cóż... dobrze zrobiłem. Oto, co me oczy ujrzały po zdjęciu dachówek:



I tak na długości niemal dwóch metrów, dokładnie nad ścianą kolankową, tam, gdzie pod deskowaniem zaczyna się wnętrze domu. Wnętrze szczęśliwie odcięte metalową siatką (trochę ją widać na tym zdjęciu), ale jak nam ma za gipskartonami nie hulać wiatr??? Cóż, dziury już załatane (szczęśliwie pół roli membrany się zostało), trutka w tym miejscu wyłożona, a ja właśnie zacząłem robić drugiego stracha na kuny do zainstalowania po tej stronie dachu. Jak będzie trzeba, to zrobię jeszcze dwa kolejne i będzie po jednym na każdej połaci!

Przeniósłszy się na stronę Wyjątka stwierdziłem najpierw, że u niego membrana jest pod dachówkami cała i czysta. Co mnie zmartwiło, bo spodziewałem się, że będzie dziurawa, zasrana i że to będzie przyczyna smrodu. Po drugie, w tym kącie pod skosem lukarny, który kiedyś pokazywałem znalazłem stare resztki po kunie (zaschnięte już na amen i nieśmierdzące) oraz wywleczone w wnętrza domu kawałki wełny. Znaczy właziła... Wiem, którędy właziła, zatkałem tą dziurę jeszcze od spodu, z pokoju Wyjątka, teraz dodatkowo zalałem całą tą dziurę pianką i od zewnątrz. Jednak, widząc dokładniej, gdzie się mogła kierować, zrobiłem jeszcze jedną odkrywkę, w gipskartonie skosu lukarny:



Tak, to jest właśnie pokój Wyjątka w obecnej formie. Nowa odkrywka to ta po lewej, po prawej stare, już nawet częściowo zakryte. Wyjątek cały czas na wygnaniu...

W tejże odkrywce w każdym razie znalazłem coś dziwnego: po pierwsze, miejsce, w którym mogła wchodzić, z niedokładnie zamontowaną siatką przeciwkunową (poddaszowcy...  :mad: ). Nad tym miejscem cała wełna aż do szczytu lukarny nie miała konsystencji ciągłej, jak to wełna, tylko stanowiła poszarpane strzępy, które nawet nie wypełniały przestrzeni, począwszy od połowy skosu aż do szczytu, była tam niczym nieocieplona pustka (a licznik od gazu się kręci...). Oto owe strzępy wygarnięte stamtąd w całości:



Tak, wiem, wyglądają nieciekawie i super by było stwierdzić, że tu właśnie kuna sobie szykowała gniazdko, znalazłem, wyczyszczę, zatkam, zagipsuję, pomaluję i będzie git. Nie daje mi jednak spokoju jedna rzecz: te strzępy nie śmierdzą! Nie mam więc tak naprawdę żadnej gwarancji, czy wyprodukowała to faktycznie kuna, czy może panowie specjaliści od poddasza w tym akurat miejscu zapakowali wszystkie zmiotki z cięcia wełny. W sumie, jak się teraz okazuje, byli to specjaliści wybitni (czego bym po nich nie odsłonił, okazuje się być spieprzone), więc czemu nie?
Trzecia możliwość jest taka, że owszem, to kuna zmieliła, ale łaziła srać gdzieś głębiej i że muszę pruć skosy dalej, żeby znaleźć, gdzie miała kibel. Albo po prostu czekać, aż się wyśmierdzi samo. Już i tak jest dużo lepiej, niż na początku całej akcji...

Na zakończenie, przedstawiam wkład Wyjątka w akcję przeciwkunową. W końcu to Wyjątek jest swego pokoju pozbawiony, więc jest żywotnie zainteresowany. Panie i Panowie, oto "Taki Specjalny Robot Do Walki Z Kuną", wszelkie prawa zastrzeżone:



Detale projektu trochę trudno ogarnąć, tyle wiem, że na lewej górnej ćwiartce jest centrum zarządzania, w tym czymś, co wygląda jak paszcza jest sterownia i tam siedzi Wyjątek osobiście (po prawo w "paszczy"), dłuuugimi rękami obsługuje jakieś wajchy. Robot ma w kończynie wyrzutnię trutki na kuny, a na torsie specjalny taśmociąg do przeniesienia złapanej kuny do klatki. W wolnych miejscach kartki są jeszcze wariacje w temacie, ale tego już nie objaśnię, wybaczcie...
Tyle dodam jeszcze, że robiłem temu rysunkowi zdjęcie komórką, z lenistwa po prostu, komórka jednak mnie powaliła na kolana: obrysowała ramką łeb robota i wyświetliła komunikat: "detekcja mrugnięcia". No faktycznie, lewe oczko robotu się takie jakieś kaprawe wyjszło...  :wink: 

J.

PS: zapomniałbym. @Zielonysmok - szczury, to ja już miałem. Większość wytrułem, jeden się utopił w wiadrze, a jednego wyniosłem w skopanym uprzednio worku na mróz -20 i z sadystyczną satysfakcją zostawiłem. Opisywałem to, znajdziesz gdzieś w czeluściach dziennika (zima 2009/2010)

----------


## Jarek.P

I jeszcze jako PS2: zagadka  :smile: 

W mojej rozdzielni tymczasowo pojawiło się coś takiego: 



Zagadka brzmi: co to jest (to akurat nietrudne) i do czego u mnie służy  :smile:  Dla "ułatwienia" dodam, że też ma związek ze zwierzątkami  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## GraMar

Dla niedzielnego  relaksu należy poczytać sobie Jarkowy  felietonik  :tongue: 

Te kabelki to do podłączenia kunowego pieścidełka?  :big grin:

----------


## compi

No tak.... z 50Hz schodzi na 23 przy 230V ; ).

----------


## Jacekss

to pewnie licznik kunowy, zlicza ile razy kuna wlazła pod dach  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

:Lol: 
Licznik - tak (stary telekomunikacyjny, takie liczniki dawno dawno temu, za czasów elektromechanicznych central telefonicznych, zliczały "impulsy". W tepsie był specjalny pan fotograf, który raz w miesiącu robił zdjęcie całej ściany takich liczników, a biurewny w biurze potem pracowicie ze zdjęcia sczytywały stan licznika.).
Kuna - nie. Nie chodzi o kunę  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

No co tak cienko? Więcej chętnych do rozwiązywania zagadki nie ma? Tak to jest licznik. I tak, liczy zwierzątka, ale nie chodzi o kuny  :smile:  
Odpowiedź jest możliwa do wydedukowania na podstawie moich wpisów z ostatnich... powiedzmy z ostatniego tygodnia  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

szczury :roll eyes:

----------


## Jacekss

myszy ?  :smile: 
bo na owady to raczej bym nie liczył

----------


## Jarek.P

No niestety...

Wobec niepojawienia się prawidłowej odpowiedzi jury konkursu postanowiło nie przyznawać pierwszego miejsca, a butelkę piwa "Jarkowe" przeznaczoną na nagrodę wytrąbić samemu  :Lol: 

Prawidłowa odpowiedź brzmi: psy 
Równo tydzień temu pisałem jednozdaniowo, że dorobiłem oświetlenie ścieżki przed domem, a ponieważ oczywiste i zrozumiałe jest, że u mnie takie oświetlenie nie może się uruchamiać jakimśtam wyłącznikiem, oczywiście całość jest sterowana automatycznie zainstalowanym na zewnątrz PIRem (a na dzień blokowana zmierzchówką). I super to działa, fajnie jest, kiedy się po zmroku wjeżdża na podwórko, a na powitanie się światła zapalają, niestety jednak okazywać się zaczęło, że ustrojstwo zapala się również i samoistnie. Wtedy właśnie pojawił się licznik, bo ciekaw byłem, jak często się to zdarza - noc w noc po cztery załączenia, jak licznik pokazał. Podejrzewałem koty (dokarmiamy, więc okoliczne wolnowybiegowe kocury mają nasze podwórko w stałych trasach patrolowych, po ileś razy dziennie sprawdzanych), ale winnym okazał się być duży, buldogopodobny psior, który nas nocami nawiedza. Ogrodzenia niestety nie mamy psoszczelnego...

J.

----------


## Jacekss

no to musiałem opuścić ten odcinek  :wink: 
a nie ma jakiegoś czujnika reagującego na "wielkość" czy inny parametr aby pominąć  zwierzaki ?
do alarmów chyba są takowe...

----------


## Jarek.P

Może i są, ale wymagałoby to dodatkowych kombinacji z mojej strony, szukania, wymieniania, trochę mi się nie chce póki co. Licznik założyłem, bo bałem się, że te lampy zapalają się co chwila, kilka załączeń na noc (zapalają się na mniej, niż minutę) jestem w stanie przeboleć. Zwłaszcza, że kiedyś (..... hehehe) i płot będzie szczelniejszy, więc psisko tak swobodnie nie będzie nam po terenie biegać.

J.

----------


## bajcik

Jak działa ten licznik?

----------


## netbet

> No niestety...
> 
> Wobec niepojawienia się prawidłowej odpowiedzi jury konkursu postanowiło nie przyznawać pierwszego miejsca, a butelkę piwa "Jarkowe" przeznaczoną na nagrodę wytrąbić samemu 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


[email protected]#$ ... przegapiłem konkurs!
.... a miałem jechać znowu w Twoje okolice... ale teraz "na roboczo" :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Netbet - jakby co, to zapraszam, możesz w garniaku, obiecuję więcej do łopaty i taczki gości nie ganiać  :Lol: 

@bajcik - prosto. Do rozdzielni mam dociągniętą linię zasilającą żaróki lamp (już za włącznikiem PIR), bo opcja ręcznego uruchamiania światła przyciskiem z domu też jest. W tym momencie przy każdym załączeniu świateł, obojętnie co je załącza, na tej linii pojawia mi się w domu napięcie. Podłączyłem tam prowizorycznie gniazdko, do tego gniazdka jakiś stary zasilacz "wtyczkowy", a do niego ten licznik. Każde załączenie i wyłączenie światła powoduje podanie na cewkę licznika napięcia, które powoduje popchnięcie licznika o jeden  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kretynizm zwany "zmianą czasu" właśnie nam wisi nad głowami, zima za pasem, pora do świąt choinkowych się szykować. Że co? Za wcześnie? A figa, po hipermarketach już podobno mikołaje z czekolady się zdarzają, nie mogę więc być gorszy! 
Problem tylko w tym, że nasza stacjonarna choinka, z takim pietyzmem dwa lata temu sadzona, pokazywana na "świątecznej" fotografii:



Tak, to ta właśnie choinka, posadzona dwa lata temu, liczyliśmy na to, że do obecnych świąt, to ona z metr wyższa będzie. Niestety... rosła, rosła, aż w zeszłym roku nagle zaczęła od dołu podsychać. I nie mamy pojęcia czemu. Susza wtedy była i ogrodnicza obsada FM pytana w stosownym wątku o radę stwierdziła bardzo autorytatywnie, że ususzyliśmy choinkę. Teraz jednak, specjalista szkółkarski powiedział nam, że świerk kłujący jest bardzo odporny na susze, że on bez wody nawet miesiącami może stać, natomiast bardzo nie lubi zbyt obfitego podlewania, problemem są raczej powodzie, niż susze. Choinka w każdym razie wyglądała coraz gorzej aż w końcu stanęliśmy w tym roku przed obliczem klęski świątecznej. Groziło nam, że Mikołaj, zobaczywszy takie drzewko, nie tylko tokarki w prezencie pod nim nie postawi, ale nawet reniferom się... odprężyć przy nim nie pozwoli. Coś trzeba było z tym pilnie zrobić.

Zrobiliśmy. Choinka dostała ostatnią szansę, ale już w rogu działki, pod płotem:



w jej miejsce zaś została wsadzona nowa choinka, dobrana specjalnie z uwzględnieniem manka, które tamta zrobiła, nowa choinka jest taka, jak tamta miała być, plus nawet jeszcze trochę za straty moralne:



Jeszcze wczoraj rano w Łazienkach rosła  :Lol: 

Nienienie, spokojnie, rosła w lesie, ale prywatnym, obsianym na sprzedaż. Po prostu zamiast przepłacać w warszawskich centrach ogrodniczych, gdzie taka choinka (ponad 180cm) ze dwie stówy przynajmniej by kosztowała, za cenę dwóch godzin za kierownicą, ok 80 przejechanych kilometrów i jednego zdartego do "mięsa" przedniego zderzaka, mogliśmy kupić takie drzewko za 1/4 sklepowej ceny, przy okazji wysłuchując jeszcze całego wykładu fachowca na tematy z drzewkiem powiązane. Bonus dodatkowy, to gratisowy remont owego zderzaka z OC sprawcy  :smile:  (nie, nie cieszę się, niespecjalnie mi się chce to wszystko załatwiać i jeszcze użerać się z cudzym ubezpieczycielem, szczęście jednak w nieszczęściu, że nie ja za to będę płacił).

A teraz Wieści z Frontu. 
Wojna z Kuną weszła na nowy etap. Kuny brak, tydzień temu się pokazała, od tamtej pory cisza. W pokoju Wyjątka zaś, ponieważ smród utrzymywał się na niezmienionym poziomie, w ruch poszła opisywana tydzień temu "trzecia możliwość". Pokój Wyjątka w obecnej formie: 



I trzy wyniesione na śmietnik ubite pięścią wory 120l każdy, pełne wełny z ocieplenia  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 
Kuna sobie wchodziła o, tędy:



Oczywiście wchodziła, jak jeszcze pianki nie było, obecnie przejście jest zapiankowane całą butlą pianki od zewnątrz (to ten kłąb widoczny w głębi, przy styropianie), pianka widoczna pod siatką, to bąbel wyrośnięty tędy jeszcze z wcześniejszego piankowania znalezionej dziury, od drugiej strony pokoju (za "zakrętem" ściany po prawo), tamże po zewnętrznej stronie murłaty, pod krokwią również był kanał dający dostęp do reszty połaci, na szczęście tego kuna nie znalazła.
Poddaszowcom, jak widać brakło siatki "Labitza" (Leduchowskiego znaczy), poratowali się poniewierającą się u mnie siatką ogrodzeniową, w dodatku byle jak ją mocując, kuna sobie poradziła przepychając się pod nią. Dalej, wijąc sobie gniazdko na zimę zmieliła całą wełnę na przestrzeni od krokwi do krokwi, do samego szczytu lukarny, a ponieważ za potrzebą nie chciało się zwierzątku latać na zewnątrz i dupy na deszczu odmrażać, po drugiej stronie lukarny zrobiła sobie kibelek. Zrobiwszy odkrywkę po lewej stronie pokoju zacząłem wyciągać ze skosu wełnę tak oto wyglądającą:



Dobra wiadomość jest taka, że to wszystko było już mocno wyschnięte, nie było nic świeżego, zatem kuna tam od dawna już nie dociera, piankowanie plus strach na kuny pomogły. Cała ta wełna, już nawet bez roztrząsania, czy czysta czy nieczysta została wypieprzona, ja zaś muszę kupić rolę nowej wełny (i z pół płyty GK) i zaizolować lukarnę od nowa. Zanim to jednak zrobię, pokój ma jeszcze kilka dni kwarantanny, bo niestety nie mam żadnej pewności, czy znalazłem wszystko. Z tej otwartej przestrzeni wygarnięte jest wszyściutko do cna, zostały tam gołe deski, oglądając zaś szczeliny pod krokwiami mam wrażenie, że są wypełnione nieposzarpaną wełną na równo, wyglądałoby więc, że dalej kuna się nie zapuszczała. Jeśli jednak będzie śmierdzieć dalej... cóż, ja też będę pruł dalej. I tak po trochu, po trochu, może całe to poddasze od nowa zrobię, na porządnie?  :wink:  Echhhh....  :bash: 

Czytający mnie budujący, którzy macie domy w pobliżu lasu - *bardzo, bardzo dokładnie* zamykajcie drogi dostępu pod deskowanie dachu (o tym, że deskowanie dachu jest koniecznością, nawet nie wspominam). Sami, bądź jeśli mają to robić fachofce, to patrzeć im na ręce i sprawdzać po kilka razy. U mnie niestety tego zabrakło, a skutki, jak widać, są opłakane. 

Howgh!

J.

----------


## netbet

Jarek - ten browar to dojrzał ? jutro jestem w..... 

a zresztą ...NIE BĘDĘ ZNOWU GRUZU TACHAŁ! :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dojrzał dojrzał, wpadaj wieczorem, pomożesz demolkę u Wyjątka robić  :smile:  (bo jeszcze trochę podśmiarduje, dużo mniej, ale jednak...)
Tylko jasny garniak załóż!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Po namyślę stwierdzam jednak (o ile jeszcze nie jest za późno), że jasny garniak to jednak zły pomysł, lepiej czarny, na czarnym gips z GK lepiej widać. No, chociaż granatowy...  :Lol: 

A z innej beczki - ja Wam (budującym, a zwłaszcza planującym budowę) dobrze radzę, kupujcie wyposażenie łazienek już teraz, zaraz! Łunija czuwa albowiem i za chwilę już będziemy mieli jeszcze lepiej:

http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/1709764/ko...ach-i-pisuara/

Krótko streszczając: obecnie produkowane spłuczki klozetowe zabijają nasza planetę! Zużywając niebotyczne ilości wody powodują susze, śmierć wielu gatunków zwierząt i kryzys ekonomiczny, niedostateczna ilość wody na Marsie to też ich wina!
Na szczęście Łunia Czuwa, Łunia Radzi, Łunia Nigdy Cię Nie Zdradzi!
Nowe, lepsze spłuczki, wykonane zgodnie z dyrektywą łunijnego sajuza będą spłukiwać kible zaledwie 5 litrami wody, a w przyszłości nawet trzema! To jest postęp!

J.

----------


## rewo66

Na szczęscie my mamy juz kupione  :big lol:

----------


## blekowca

> ...
> Nowe, lepsze spłuczki, wykonane zgodnie z dyrektywą łunijnego sajuza będą spłukiwać kible zaledwie 5 litrami wody, a w przyszłości nawet trzema! To jest postęp!
> 
> J.


Postęp to będzie jak uskutecznią obieg zamknięty. Może nawet dołożyliśmy do niego swoją cegiełkę - patrz rozważania o produkcji 'szambelańskiego"  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Mnie tam w momencie pisania powyższego tekstu chodził po głowie pomysł na całkowite wyeliminowanie zużycia wody w spłuczkach, dzięki wykorzystaniu specjalnych, szczelnych "euroworeczków" (oczywiście "fully recyclable"), po napełnieniu oddawanych w osiedlowych punktach zbiórki odpadów biodegradowalnych (co dwa tygodnie oczywiście!). Pomyśl tylko, jak by to rozruszało gospodarkę, ile nowych miejsc pracy...

J.

----------


## bajcik

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toaleta_kompostuj%C4%85ca

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja wiem, że są takie toalety, bardziej chodziło mi o zorganizowanie tego, jak na Sajuz przystało: przepisy, regulacje, harmonogram zbiórki euroworeczków i co najważniejsze: specjalna komórka w każdej gminie d/s toaletowych, z kierownikiem, zastępcą kierownika, sekretarką, asystentką, księgową, pracownikiem technicznym, inspektorem sanitarnym, młodszym inspektorem sanitarnym i jeszcze kilkoma szeregowymi pracownikami. Takie oszczędności nie mogą się przecież odbywać byle jak!

Z innej beczki - wiecie jaki jest szczyt bezczelności? 
Wyobraźcie sobie kunę, którą się zwalcza od paru miesięcy, jak mając wszystko w... pod ogonem, przemaszerowuje sobie jasną nocą po krawędzi okna połaciowego znajdującego się dokładnie nad sypialnianym łóżkiem.




J.

----------


## netbet

no...

Jarek - chyba JUŻ CZAS na flintę :Lol: 

mnie osobiście by już dawno szlag trafił i nie przebierałbym w środkach... wiem.. wiem... zwierzaczek... malutki.... futerkowy... milusi....
odstrzelił bym "problem"
wszak Ci demoluje dom!
pozdro
NETbet'9mm

p.s.
ja mam jakiegoś natrętnego kocura co noc.... na razie suka z min walczy.. jak nie da rady... patrz wyżej :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Netbet, dyskutowaliśmy tu o tym kiedyś... Ja naprawdę nie mam tu żadnych zahamowań, milusi, nie milusi, chroniony czy nie, kijem bym zatłukł i nawet się sekundy nie zawahał. Wiatrówkę zresztą tak czy tak sobie planuję kupić, strzelać umiem (i nie, nie mówię o tym, że na odpustowej strzelnicy udało mi się kwiatka ustrzelić z dwóch metrów, strzelałem z dość dobrych wiatrówek dawno temu często i dużo). Ale, kurcze, jakoś średnio mi się uśmiecha wstawanie dzień w dzień o 4 rano i warowanie na krzesełku przed domem w oczekiwaniu, aż się kuna zjawi, zwłaszcza, że ona teraz tak średnio raz na tydzień się melduje, a po wszystkich moich zabiegach jakaś ostrożniejsza się stała i błyskawicznie spierdziela, jak tylko oknem ruszę, to już nie te czasy, jak otwierałem połaciówkę, a ona na wyciągnięcie ręki sobie siedziała.

Niemniej po nocnym akcie bezczelności też podjąłem decyzję, kupuję żywołapkę (taką profesjonalną, na kuny) i będę ją próbował łapać żywcem. A jak już (czy może: o ile...) ją złapię, to wtedy będzie czas się zastanawiać, co z nią dalej począć. W końcu ładne zwierzątko, z futerkiem, ogonkiem, miłym pyszczkiem... myślicie, że taki futerał na stylisku od szpadla by dobrze wyglądał?

J.

----------


## blekowca

> ... to wtedy będzie czas się zastanawiać, co z nią dalej począć. W końcu ładne zwierzątko, z futerkiem, ogonkiem, miłym pyszczkiem... myślicie, że taki futerał na stylisku od szpadla by dobrze wyglądał?
> 
> J.


Ależ ty _utylitarysta_ jesteś Jarek  :big grin:  od razu na futerał. A może by tak do Sztuki się przyczynić, gawiedź odchamiać... W Tate gallery mieli kiedyś owcę* w formalinie, to w Lesie mogłaby być kuna w pleksi, a co!

* - z tego co wiem, nie była to blek-owca

----------


## netbet

dzieciokom zrób z tego piórnik :Lol: 
zamykany na brzuszku... na suwaczek,,,
temperówkę w pyszczku albo ... pod ogonem...
w łapkach osadź gumki do ścierania...

będzie wypas!

----------


## Jarek.P

@netbet - wiesz.... ja leniwy bywam czasem (baaardzo rzadko of kors) i chciałem tak po najmniejszej linii oporu, w końcu celem zrobienia z kuny futerału na stylisko wystarczyłoby zdjąć tylko na chwilę ze styliska poprzeczkę. No... i może odstawić potem gdzieś ten szpadel w przewiewne miejsce na parę miesięcy. A twój pomysł, nie powiem, zacny i co więcej pozwalający się twórczo wyżyć, ale mnóstwa zachodu wymaga.

@blekowca - kuna zamieniona przy pomocy bańki żywicy epoksydowej w duuży bursztyn? Czemu nie... Co prawda, tak serio mówiąc, planowałem ją po prostu wywieźć na drugą stronę Wisły i wypuścić, ot choćby w okolice Wiejskiej, tam taki park fajny jest, na pewno by się zadomowiła, ale twój pomysł mi się też podoba.

J.

----------


## bajcik

albo czapkę ozdobić:
http://s4.photobucket.com/user/uncle...-head.jpg.html
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...rax/toady2.jpg

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurczę... w metrze, w drodze do pracy bym karierę zrobił... Pomyślę nad tym!


J. (z wizją czegoś w stylu supermodnego niegdyś kołnierza z lisa, szczytem wypasu był lis w całości, z łebkiem i plastikowymi oczami, który mordą wyposażoną w stosowną sprężynę trzymał własny ogon. Jak sądzicie? Będzie dobrze? I czy w tym przypadku wystarczy okręcić pysk drutem?)

----------


## netbet

> . Co prawda, tak serio mówiąc, planowałem ją po prostu wywieźć na drugą stronę Wisły i wypuścić, ot choćby w okolice Wiejskiej, 
> J.


nie rób drugiemu co tobie nie miłe....

... ale z drugiej strony... na wiejską... :Lol: ... tam masz moje błogosławieństwo.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> nie rób drugiemu co tobie nie miłe....
> 
> ... ale z drugiej strony... na wiejską...... tam masz moje błogosławieństwo.


Pomysł po prostu genialny ~!!!
I jeszcze wypuścić ją w okolicy pokoi " jedynej słusznej partii ".
Może je zasiedli .

----------


## GraMar

> Z innej beczki - wiecie jaki jest szczyt bezczelności? 
> Wyobraźcie sobie kunę, którą się zwalcza od paru miesięcy, jak mając wszystko w... pod ogonem, przemaszerowuje sobie jasną nocą po krawędzi okna połaciowego znajdującego się dokładnie nad sypialnianym łóżkiem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Wybacz, ale hihihi


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Vi6s4zU3w

----------


## GraMar

> @netbet - wiesz.... ja leniwy bywam czasem (baaardzo rzadko of kors) i chciałem tak po najmniejszej linii oporu, w końcu celem zrobienia z kuny futerału na stylisko wystarczyłoby zdjąć tylko na chwilę ze styliska poprzeczkę. No... i może odstawić potem gdzieś ten szpadel w przewiewne miejsce na parę miesięcy. 
> J.


Całym domem tu się hahamy
Jarku, a może ten ocieplony szpadel na postrach przystawiłbyś przy raidrynnie, dla przestrogi jej potomnym

----------


## Jarek.P

> Wybacz, ale hihihi
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Vi6s4zU3w



Yyyyyy..... znaczy..... mówisz, że z tym wpychaniem w kunę styliska od szpadla to nie teges? Mam zacząć od czegoś bardziej romantycznego? Świec (przy stoliku!!!! perwersy jedne...) i tym podobnych? Nie wiem, co moja małżonka na to. 
No i, co ważniejsze, cały czas mówimy kuna, kuna. A kto ją tam małpę jedną wie, czy to jest kuna, czy może kun? On, ten kun, taka jego mać? Ja jestem tolerancyjny, ale bez przesady u licha...

J.

----------


## netbet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfvfwuHt_RY

coś o dachach i kunach...

Jarek mu tu śmichy chichy , ale ty masz naprawdę duży problem....

----------


## Gosiek33

Ostatnio usłyszałam, że somalijskich piratów odstrasza Britney Spears - komentarz radiowy był taki, że Justin Biber  byłby już złamaniem konwencji  genewskiej  http://www.mtv.pl/newsy/39654-britne...jskich-piratow

Może ten kun nie lubi jakiejś muzyki :roll eyes:

----------


## Jarek.P

@netbet - spać nie możesz???  :jaw drop: 

Że mam problem - wiem. W powiązanych do tego filmu jest inny, pokazujący co kuna potrafi zrobić z dachem bez deskowania i to mnie tylko pociesza, że u nas w sumie nie jest jeszcze tak źle, inaczej to, co przerabiamy w pokoju Wyjątka moglibyśmy mieć wszędzie...

@gosiek - puszczanie kunie muzyki jest podawane przez wiele osób jako skuteczna metoda, ale Biber???? Co ja bym potem sąsiadom powiedział? Jak się dzieciom wytlumaczył? 
Partyzantki nie pacyfikuje się bronią jądrową....

J.

PS: dziś zamawiam żywołapkę!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bedziesz sie z ta zywolapka bujal (czego Ci NIE zycze!) i bujal. Dawno bys ja juz odstrzelil pewnie. Fakt, trzeba by bylo zapolowac... ale wiesz... wedkarze wstaja o swicie i ida na ryby, ty wstawalbys o swicie i szedl na kuny...

A po wszytskim skore zdjac, przed kominkiem rozlozyc i grzac zziebniete stopy...

----------


## Jarek.P

Taaa, wstają. I co z nich potem wyrasta?

Mój stary też jest fanatyk wędkarstwa. I wiele podobieństw w tej opowieści widzę, sam w jego ślady nie mam zamiaru podążać w najmniejszym stopniu. Wstawanie o 5:00 jest nienormalne! Amen! 

Żywołapka już zapłacona, wg maila od sprzedawcy wysłana, jutro pewnie będzie u mnie. Przy okazji załapałem się na promocję, producent klatki płaci żywą  gotówkę za filmik przedstawiający złapaną kunę w jego klatce. Za złapanego kota/szczura po 30zł od sztuki, za kunę - 80zł/szt. W skrajnie pozytywnym przypadku (cztery dochodzące koty, żeby się nie powtarzały, przefarbować je można, niezliczone szczury, kuna...) jeszcze zarabiać na tej klatce będę!

J.

PS: pomijam już zupełnie fakt, że skóra z kuny to na zziębnięte stopy trochę mała by była. Może na jedną...

----------


## dez

Ale z tą promocją to oznacza że jeśli łapka będzie super skuteczna to producent nie zarobi, średnio napawa to optymizmem gdyby się tak zastanowić  :wink:

----------


## Aasia_

No dez, Ty to umiesz człowieka pocieszyć  :smile: 
Dawno mnie tak nic nie rozbawiło ...
Na szczęście z opowieści teścia wiem, że żywołapki się sprawdzają.
Chroni w ten sposób od lat swój gołębnik (tzn. wtedy jak kuna próbuje traktować gołębnik jako osobistą spiżarnię). 
Niestety (tu ostrzeżenie dla wrażliwych - dalej nie czytać) jako wabika używa żywego gołębia  - o co Ci chyba Jarku nie będzie łatwo ... Ale może są i inne patenty na wkład ...

----------


## Jarek.P

Promocja jest ograniczona w czasie po prostu. Znaczy, kuna musi się sprężyć.

J.

----------


## cronin

Ciekawe czy kuny mają swoje forum gdzie omawiają strategię, plany i sposoby na _człowieków_. Patrząc jak zmyślne to zwierzątka to nie zdziwiłabym się  :smile: 

Ale serio to współczuję i kibicuję, moja szefowa ma to samo w Kampinosie, co miesiąc samochód w warsztacie. Ostatnim spektakularnym sukcesem "jej" kuny było zeżarcie jakiejś trudnodostępnej części na dzień przed wyjazdem do Grecji. U sąsiadów w ciągu nocy opędzlowała tapicerkę i podbitkę w nowym samochodzie. Takie uroki życia w lesie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ty weź, przestań, bo jako wierny fan "Pingwinów z Madagaskaru" od razu wizje mam różnorakie...

J. ("kaboooom?")

PS - a na serio, w sumie aż się dziwię, że w samochodzie, jeśli nie liczyć tej buły wciągniętej do komory silnika, jeszcze żadnych szkód nie miałem. Tfu tfu....

----------


## compi

Jak złapiesz dwie to na paputki jak znalazł. Czym będziesz ją/je wabił?

----------


## Jarek.P

Według obecnego stanu wiedzy - surowym jajkiem. Jako gratis do klatki mam jeszcze dorzucony jakiś preparat mający działać jako zanęta. Nic, zobaczymy...

Jeśli zaś o metody utylizacji chodzi - chyba jednak bardziej mi się podoba osłonka na stylisko od szpadla. Nie wiem, jakoś nawlekanie na pal bliższe mi się wydaje z powodów patriotycznych  :wink: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Jarek ale twoja forma utylizacji nie przeszkadza zrobić futerka na stylisko i np. sandałów zamiast kapci  :wink:  Trochę futerka na paski jednak zostanie   :wink:   po co marnować w końcu uczą nas teraz by nie marnotrawić wszelakich dóbr   :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie da rady. Toć pisałem o patriotycznym sposobie przetwarzania. Przy "Waćpanowie, ino równo nawlekajcie!" (czy jak to tam po kuniemu będzie) żadne paski nie mają prawa zostać...

J. (my tu sobie śmichy chichy, a tymczasem cały czas zakładam tylko taki scenariusz, że kuna się w tą łapkę w ogóle złapie, hłe hłe...)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Moim zdaniem skonczy sie i tak na polowaniu  :big grin:

----------


## GraMar

A jak ją złapiesz w tę żywołapkę, zanim podrzucisz ją następnym inwestorom/nie wierzę, że jej-jemu cokolwiek zrobisz/to zapraszam na Końskie, z tą zdobyczą i klatką  /!!!!/





> J. (my tu sobie śmichy chichy, a tymczasem cały czas zakładam tylko taki scenariusz, że kuna się w tą łapkę w ogóle złapie, hłe hłe...)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W sumie taka kuna to jadalna jest ?  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... w Peru świnki morskie na kiju pieką, to czemu by kuna miała być niejadalna?

J.

----------


## blekowca

Jarek, powinieneś sobie uzupełnić jeszcze stopkę, o - np. poradzić sobie z kuną....  :wink: 
A wracając do pleksi to mógłbyś taki 'breloczek' zapodać w holu jako herb, oczywiście w Łosi  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

No, kuno! Pakuj walizki!



 :Lol: 

J.

----------


## compi

Ładna parterówka.

----------


## netbet

> No, kuno! Pakuj walizki!
> 
> 
> J.


 :jaw drop: 
to na jednego małego zwierza? 
przynętą jest pół krowy?


bez jaj... i Ty myślisz że spryciara złapie się w "kontener" ?

nie żebym miał małą wiarę..... ale... dobra wiatrówka jest " fajniejsza" i ... mniejsza?

----------


## Jarek.P

Przynętą na kunę jest surowe jajko, ale można i żywego gołębia  :Lol: 
Do klatki dostałem cały poradnik, jak łapać kunę, napisany naprawdę od praktycznej strony zagadnienia i fachowo  :smile: 

Na YT jest sporo filmików z kunami łapanymi w pułapki tego mojego producenta, więc szanse są.

Wiatrówka... jak pisałem, wiatrówka też będzie, ale wiatrówki za ~100zł nie chcę, a na dobrą muszę wydać >500 (optymalnie z 800-1000zł), a na to póki co... fundusze.... tentego. 
No i jeszcze dochodzi kwestia polowań o 5 rano w listopadzie. Naprawdę, piosenka "Radość o poranku" ("jak dobrze wstaaaaać skooro świiiit") brzmiała zawsze dla mnie jak czarny humor [1] z pogranicza sadyzmu najgorszego sortu  :smile: 

J.



[1] - w czym się zresztą utwierdziłem dowiedziawszy się, że autor tekstu Jonasz Kofta przed południem nie zwykł był wstawać raczej, optymalna dla niego pora pobudki to było coś koło 14:00

----------


## Jarek.P

Kontener już ustawiony, czeka na wprowadzenie się lokatora:



Jak widać, ustawiłem toto w pryźmie desek poszalunkowych. Tak, tych właśnie desek, z których planuję robić podłogę na strychu, meble na wysoki połysk do salonu, sztachety do ogrodzenia, boazerię, belki rustykalne w kuchni i sam już nie pamiętam, co jeszcze tu wypisywałem.  Póki co w każdym razie w tych deskach pomieszkuje sobie kuna, tam więc dla wygody zwierzątka postawiłem nowe lokum. Wewnątrz czeka "zaproszenie", drugie zaproszenie jest położone poza kontenerem jako zachęta wstępna  :smile:  A i wokół całości jest jeszcze rozsypana dodana do żywołapki w gratisie "zanęta na kuny" - nie wiem, z czego oni te zanęty robią, ale zapach wydziela toto identyczny, jak zawartość pokoju Wyjątka pokazywana niedawno. Kolor też ma w sumie zbliżony. Hmmm.... możeby tak biznesik?...

O, właśnie, a jak już przy pokoju Wyjątka jestem - po ostatnich wykopaliskach smród się mocno zmniejszył, ale nie znikł. W związku z czym rozwaliłem jeszcze trochę gipskartonów i znalazłem spiżarnię. Kuna, jak się okazuje, urządziła się całkiem luksusowo. W czterech przylegających do siebie przestrzeniach międzykrokwiowych miała przedpokój, salon, kibel i spiżarnię. I naprawdę, chciałbym, żeby na tym M4 już stanęło... 

Spiżarnia zaś... cóż. Na szczęście od zamknięcia jej drogi dostępu pod deski to nie było zaopatrywane, wszystko było już od miesiąca zasuszone, więc czyszcząc toto nawet ani razu pawia nie puściłem, ale wykopywałem cudeńka. Dietę kuna, jak się okazuje miała całkiem zróżnicowaną:
Po pierwsze: krety. Ewidentnie jej ulubione danie, w spiżarni było mnóstwo resztek kreciego futra i jeden kret w całości, zostawiony "na później":



Po drugie - nie mam pojęcia co. Niestety, nie mam zdjęcia, bo wygarniałem to z czeluści wraz z wełną wprost do wora, ale było to coś, co wyglądało jak wydmuszki zrobione z ciemnych winogron. Najprawdopodobniej skorupki jajek, ale na pewno nie ptasich, to w ogóle nie było "kruche", miękkie raczej. Nie wiem, może jaja węży? 

Po trzecie - drób. Kto teraz nie je drobiu, samo zdrowie przecież. Kuna tylko piórka zostawiała.

No i po czwarte i ostatnie, jak u Agathy Christie - tamże u każdej szanującej się gospodyni domowej powinien gdzieś w spiżarni stać słoiczek z arszenikiem. Moja kuna ewidentnie z tych klimatów się wywodzi, bo też była wyposażona, tyle, że z braku arszeniku w słoiczku, wniosła sobie do spiżarni jedną z rozkładanych przeze mnie trutek. Oglądałem uważnie, niestety nawet jej nie napoczęła, w jednym miejscu był tylko odciśnięty ślad zębów. Nie wiem, czy cholernica pismo nosem wyczuła, czy po takim małym kontakcie się pochorowała i reszty już nie tknęła. Szkoda...

Pokój Wyjątka znów ma kwarantannę i znów zobaczymy. Albo będzie ok, albo kolejny kawał GK zdemoluję. Już mi w sumie dużo nie zostało. W sumie możnaby i ściany od razu przełożyć, murarkę poćwiczyć...



Drugi, osobny temat - pisałem niegdyś, że moim niedościgłym marzeniem jest zrobienie czegoś takiego:




Marzenia marzeniami, ale żeby miały choć cień szansy się spełnić, coś u licha musi móc się świecić w obejściu, z latarką przecież nie będę biegał i migał w takt muzyki, u licha! Światła na ogrodzeniu już są, jakieś tam światła na domu też już, teraz przyszedł czas na światełka w podbitce (która już lada tydzień się pojawi, niestety siłami fachowymi, nie starczyło mi samozaparcia, żeby samemu po dachu latać i podbitkę w lukarnach robić). Instalacja w całej okazałości:



I tyle na dziś. Wracam przed telewizor, śledzić dalej doniesienia z tego, jak nasi Prawdziwi Polacy - Patrioci demonstrują głębię swego patriotyzmu. Bo jak się tak napatrzę na te mordy pozawijane szalikami, jak się tak dobrze przyjrzę, to taki potem dumny jestem z tego, że też jestem Polakiem, że aż strach!

J.

----------


## dorkaS

Jarku, Twoja walka z kuną bardzo mnie zainspirowała  i zwerbalizowała nieokreślone me obawy - potrzebuję Twojej porady. Aże z daleka buduję, to mam problem, żeby pójść i pomacać sobie możliwe siateczki antyzwierzakowe. Mam trójwarstwową ścianę, zewnętrzna ceglana dochodzi do nadbitki na dwa, góra jeden centymetr, choć nie dam głowy co się dzieje w różnych załomach. Lada moment będą ocieplać poddasze i zamkną najlepszy dostęp, czyli od wewnątrz, do tej szpary. Czy mógłbyś polecić jakąś siatkę, którą łatwo byłoby uformować i zamknąć tę szparę? Może kuna dorosła się tamtędy nie przeciśnie, ale inne rozkoszne bydlątka mogą przetunelować i robić sobie imprezę.

Potrzebowałabym nazwy takiej siateczki, żeby móc z zaświatów wykonać telefon do jednej czy drugiej hurtowni i zamówić dla moich ocieplających. 
Poratuj blondynkę....


PS>Jakby nie było chętnych na piórniczek to ja się piszę. Opis jest bezcenny.

----------


## Jarek.P

W każdym składzie budowlanym kupisz (w Castoramie itp. również), pytaj o siatkę tynkarską, fachowo to się nazywa siatka Leduchowskiego, jak wygląda znajdziesz sobie góglem. Do kompletu wraz z siatką kup wykonawcy mocne skórzane rękawice, ta siatka masakruje ręce w czasie montażu. 

Piórniczek - podaj adres, wyślę w całości, jak się tylko złapie. Nawet zaostrzony ołówek jako gratis dodam  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## dorkaS

Jarku, niech Ci Bozia w kunach, tfu, dzieciach chciałam napisać wynagrodzi. 

Jutro podzwonię sobie po składzikach.

Właśnie wmawiam małżonkowi, że kuna to taki większy chomik, a dzieci chcą chomika, jak tylko uwierzy, to prześlę adresik. Inaczej coś zwierzątku mogłoby się stać, bo ślubny trochę nerwowo reaguje  na zwierzątka. A pewnie byś tego nie chciał, bo z tego co czytam, to jakaś głębsza więź was łączy.

Dobra, więcej nie piszę, bo mnie kuną pokara, albo jakimś innym gronostajem.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Żywołapka robi wrażenie.. my mam dwie, ale na myszy.. i jedna się już w garażu złapała.. Mąż chciał mi ją wczoraj pokazać i ją niechcący wypuścił a ta się dziś drugi raz złapała  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Kamila i Marcin - cóż, ja mam kunę, więc myszy ani szczura u mnie nie uświadczysz. Ale bywały, bywały w trakcie budowy, jakoś z nimi o wiele łatwiej było  :smile: 
Efekty działania pułapki póki co zerowe, ale w poradniku piszą, że przy łapaniu kuny najważniejsza jest cierpliwość, kuna może się złapać już po dwóch dniach, a może i po miesiącu. Generalnie, jak autor pisał, kuna jest bardzo ciekawska, więc prędzej czy później się skusi. Rozstawiając to wszystko starałem się robić to zgodnie z opisanymi w poradniku zasadami: cała klatka umyta szlauchem, jajko opłukane wrzątkiem i od tego momentu ani razu nie dotykane ręką, a jedynie specjalnymi, również wyparzonymi szczypcami, obsługa klatki tylko w lateksowych rękawiczkach. 
Jak się cholera złapie, to oczywiście sesję fotograficzną jej urządzę  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## compi

Kurka, kibicuję z całych sił, tym bardziej, że na pewno taka demolka w pokoju malucha to i nerwy i stracona kasa. Jednak po zwycięskiej walce to Ty w towarzystwie będziesz mógł sypać opowieściami rodem z dzikiego zachodu i pochwalić się futerkiem(no choćby i fotką z futerkiem w klatce) : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz, Compi, ja tu sobie jaja robię, ale tak naprawdę, to mi się płakać chce, jak do tamtego pokoju wchodzę. Koszty póki co nie są jeszcze takie dramatyczne, myślę, że opędzę je dwiema rolkami wełny, jedną, może z półtorej płyty GK, parę metrów folii i worek gipsu, potrzebną resztę szczęśliwie mam, razem zmieszczę się w stówie. 
Ale: mieć stówę i nie mieć stówy to razem będzie dwieście, które mógłbym wydać choćby na zabawki dla dzieci albo żonie "na waciki" (już nawet nie mówię, że już dawno sobie żadnych zabawek nie kupowałem, a marzy mi się od jakiegoś czasu piła szablasta, takiej jeszcze nie mam), do tego czas na to wszystko poświęcony, robocizna, która zlecona fachowcom kosztowałaby już zapewne całkiem realną kasę - to są koszta niewymierne, ale wcale przez to nie mniej dotkliwe.

Ale swoją drogą... po "naszej" stronie domu budziliśmy się, jak nam kuna po dachówkach biegała. U Wyjątka dostała się pod deskowanie, biegała wprost po gipskartonach, niemalże nad jego głową. A on nic! 
Wyjątek jest dzieckiem, które jest w stanie spać w dowolnych warunkach i w dowolnym hałasie, on bywa, że odprowadzany do łóżka (jak zdarzy mu się paść przed telewizorem) śpi na stojąco, śpi idąc, śpi wchodząc na schody (oczywiście na pół prowadzony, na pół niesiony), przez sen się przebiera w piżamę (robi to sam, wykonując proste, powtarzane po 10x polecenia dotyczące konkretnych ruchów, które ma wykonać), po czym pada i śpi dalej. Żadne hałasy, żadne wołania, potrząsania za ramię nie są w stanie go obudzić.


J.

----------


## GraMar

Życzę powodzenia w bojach o własny dom, ale ta kuna to nie wszystkie w okolicy.  Musisz zrobić wszystko, aby ta ani następne nie mogły się dostać do poddasza.
Każda doba jej popisów skutkuje zniszczeniami i stratami dla Was. 
Pułapka ma niezabezpieczone boki, a jej wywrotka z pozycji pionowej ze schwytaną  kuną doprowadzi do uwolnienia harcownika. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## compi

> Wiesz, Compi, ja tu sobie jaja robię, ale tak naprawdę, to mi się płakać chce, jak do tamtego pokoju wchodzę.....J.


To pewnie nie będzie pocieszenie i nie wiem jak to traktować, ale chyba można to uznać jako PRZEZNACZENIE. Bo kto lepiej jak nie Ty doglądał szczegółów, kto nie lepiej jak Ty pilnował drobiazgów typu siateczka, w końcu masz też zrobione wszystko raczej lepiej niż poprawnie? Po prostu z pewnymi sprawami trzeba się zmierzyć w swoim życiu. Tobie przypadła w udziale kuna : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Poddasze jest już zabezpieczone, od miesiąca kuna tam nie wchodzi, więc póki co jedyne nowe zniszczenia, jakie się pojawiają, robię ja sam, a jestem w tym niestety sporo wydajniejszy od kuny, tyle tylko że nie sram (za przeproszeniem) po kątach i nie śmierdzi po mnie tak przeraźliwie  :sad: 
Kuna obecnie zjawia się (tzn my ją zauważamy w taki czy inny sposób) średnio raz na tydzień, ale ogranicza się do biegania po dachu. Dojścia na sam dach jej niestety nie wyeliminuję, zbyt wiele dróg do odcięcia (kuna jest skoczna jak wiewiórka, na dach może sobie hycnąć nawet z drzewa, a tych przecież nie wytnę). Stracha na kuny wyłączyłem, w końcu teraz zależy mi, żeby przyszła i poczuła się choć przy tych deskach "jak u siebie"  :smile: 
Sama pułapka jest dość ciężka, nie wiem, czy szalejąca w środku kuna dałaby radę ją wywrócić, na wszelki wypadek jednak całość jest jeszcze zablokowana od góry położonymi na niej deskami. Niezabezpieczone boki - chodzi Ci o to, że powinny być też osłonięte? Mogę tą klatkę całą stawić tymi deskami, ale właśnie miałem wrażenie, że taka poodsłaniana będzie bardziej "zapraszająca". 

Z doniesień znawców tematu wynika mi, że zlikwidowanie jednej kuny (w dowolny sposób) na jakiś czas (piszą, że minimum na jeden sezon) zabezpiecza i przed innymi kunami. Nie wiem, czy chodzi o terytorium cały czas śmierdzące kuną, dzięki czemu inne kuny nie wchodzą, czy o coś innego, w każdym razie nawet po pozbyciu się tej kuny czujność zachowam, pułapka będzie sobie na strychu czekać na kolejne okazje. Podobnie jak strach na kuny, który chyba zostawię na dachu na stałe, tylko najwyżej przeprogramuję, żeby się odzywał jedynie z rzadka i może tylko poza słyszalnym dla człowieka zakresem. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> To pewnie nie będzie pocieszenie i nie wiem jak to traktować, ale chyba można to uznać jako PRZEZNACZENIE. Bo kto lepiej jak nie Ty doglądał szczegółów, kto nie lepiej jak Ty pilnował drobiazgów typu siateczka, w końcu masz też zrobione wszystko raczej lepiej niż poprawnie? Po prostu z pewnymi sprawami trzeba się zmierzyć w swoim życiu. Tobie przypadła w udziale kuna : ).


Wiesz Compi, tam, gdzie ja montowałem siatki przeciwkunowe kuna nie przeszła  :smile:  A szczegółów wykańczania poddasza niestety nie mogłem doglądać, planowałem, ale plany poszły się walić niestety. Miałem wtedy do wyboru doglądać robotników albo siedzieć przy umierającej mamie, więc wybór dla mnie był prosty, a skutki teraz wychodzą od czasu do czasu.

J.

----------


## GraMar

jeśli konkurs aktualny, to proponuję sylwetę kuny ....za kratkami    :roll eyes: 







> Dobre, dobre, podoba mi się Wasz tok rozumowania 
> 
> Herb - rewelacja, choć Kunę bym chyba jeszcze posadził na tronie zgrzanym z rurek PP
> 
> J.

----------


## GraMar

> Poddasze jest już zabezpieczone, od miesiąca kuna tam nie wchodzi, więc póki co jedyne nowe zniszczenia, jakie się pojawiają, robię ja sam, a jestem w tym niestety sporo wydajniejszy od kuny, tyle tylko że nie sram (za przeproszeniem) po kątach i nie śmierdzi po mnie tak przeraźliwie 
> 
> J.


 :big lol:

----------


## GraMar

tak, chodzi mi o to, aby klatki nie wywróciła na bok szalejąc w pułapce

----------


## noc

Dobrze że nie zastrzeliłeś futrzaka w napadzie gniewu, straty byłyby niepowetowane. 
Pojmanie  tej kuny w klatkę,pozwoli Ci zrekompensować straty, poniesione przez jej lokatorstwo bez żadnej umowy. 
Zrób jej obrożę, taką jak miał bohater filmu "człowiek-pies", jako biegły elektronik powinieneś sobie poradzić (rozmiar sobie wygooglasz). Następnie zwierzę wypuścisz w las, przy każdej potrzebie i okazji. Oczywiście pod pełną kontrolą, przed każdą wyprawą pokażesz jej zdjęcie co ma przynosić, Zające, króliki, bażanty, przepiórki, kuropatwy powinny w końcu wyrównać straty. 
Tylko licz skrupulatnie! Nie daj się wziąć na litość, przed końcowym rozliczeniem. Takie zakąski, do Twojego domowego piwa, będą na pewno pożądane przez forumowych gości. A i rodzina pewnie nie pogardzi dziczyzną, 
Jak już ta kuna swoje odrobi, to miejmy nadzieję że następną gdzieś namierzysz. Szkoda by było taki potencjał zmarnować. Mając już klatkę, obrożę, wybrane ulubione mięsiwa, nie wypada rezygnować z takiej współpracy. Tylko nie pokazuj jej zdjęć żubrów czy łosi, piwa może zabraknąć zanim przyniesie zakąskę!

----------


## Jarek.P

Kiedy w tym sęk, że wraz z żoną jesteśmy gorącymi zwolennikami dziczyzny hodowanej w chlewie. Tak więc co najwyżej pastowanego kabana. Dziki - niech sobie ryją!  :sad: 
Nie wydaje mi się też, żeby kunę dało się nauczyć przerabiać złapane zające od razu na pasztet, a jest to jedyna forma, w jakiej ja zająca toleruję.

Ale pomysł wdzięczny i wart rozpatrzenia. Kuna z obrożą a'la ta sadystyczna przeciwszczekowa dla psów, aktywowana zbliżeniem się do ogrodzenia naszej posesji dajmy na to. Przy pierwszej aktywacji pisk ostrzegawczy, przy drugiej - ostrzegawczy strzał wysokiego napięcia, przy trzeciej ostrzegawcze zdetonowanie petardy. Nie za dużej...



(zdjęcie linkowane z portalu Elektroda, Właściciela przepraszam, ale urzekła mnie ta konstrukcja  :smile:  )

Dałoby się zrobić. A piwo - spoko wodza, też się wypije.

J.

----------


## netbet

złapał się zwierz?

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeszcze nie, ale od kiedy wyłączyłem stracha na kuny dopiero wczoraj w nocy się pokazała, a dziś nawet ją po dachu pogoniłem (znaczy... przez otwartą połaciówkę pięścią w dachówki napierdzielałem), bo mnie wku... no zdenerwowała mnie, pogoniłem ją w każdym razie tak, że do rana nie wróciła.

Natomiast co do łapania - w poradniku pisało, że niezbędna jest cierpliwość, bo kuna jest bardzo ostrożna i z klatką musi się wpierw oswoić. Może się złapać po dwóch dniach, a może i po miesiącu... 
Jak się złapie, to będzie relacja w dzienniku szczegółowa. Mniej więcej...

J.

----------


## blekowca

Może łapkę trzeba Kufer nazwać. Jakby nabrała cech pierwowzoru to już żadne alarmy i inne brygady nie byłyby potrzebne...

----------


## Jarek.P

Ten... Bagaż, znaczy? Właściwie, jest to moja najulubieńsza "postać" z całego Pratchetta i w sumie to baaardzo chętnie  :smile:  Mógłby sobie mieszkać w moim warsztacie, w kącie z deseczkami, hmmm.... do rżnięcia  :Lol: 

(nieznający "Świata Dysku"... mają pecha po prostu, tego się nie da streścić w dwóch zdaniach)

J.

----------


## dorkaS

Taka luźna myśl mi się przyplątała, niektóre zwięrzęta same usypiają na zimę, niektóre trzeba uśpić.

----------


## Aasia_

Dowiedziałam się, że podobno żywołapka działa również nie wprost  :smile: 

Znajomym złapał się kot, który uwięziony narobił takiego hałasu, że oburzona kuna opuściła nieprzyjazną okolicę  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kotów u nas sporo, ale mam wrażenie, że jakiś pakt o nieagresji z kuną zawarły, ewentualnie kuna przy pierwszym przypadku agresji pokazała kotom, gdzie ich miejsce i od tamtej pory jej rewir obchodzą z daleka. Inaczej, to jajeczko wyłożone poza klatką na zanętę znikłoby w przeciągu kilku godzin, koty w końcu dokarmiamy na codzień, więc nie wahałyby się.

J.

----------


## dommarzen

Kibicuje  :big grin:  Proszę zamieszczać zdjęcia  :big grin:   będziemy podziwiać !

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, to będzie kilka zdjęć do podziwiania w takim razie  :Lol: 

Temat pokoju Wyjątka zmierza szczęśliwie do zamknięcia. Po wyniesieniu w sumie pięciu worów wełny, niedużego wiaderka kunich gówien oraz dodatków ekstra w stylu zdechłych (śmiercią tragiczną) kretów, smrodek w pokoju Wyjątka opadł do całkiem znośnego poziomu. Niepokoiło mnie mocno, że nie zniknął całkiem i nawet myślałem o tym, czy nie szukać dalej, robiąc kolejne odkrywki, ale na całe szczęście nie chciało mi się. Jedno, co zrobiłem, to wziąłem wiadro z ciepłą wodą, "ostrą" gąbkę i najbardziej agresywny środek czyszczący, jaki znalazłem w domu (jakiś specjalistyczny zajzajer do czyszczenia przypaleń w piekarnikach, grillach itp, używanie bez rękawic niemożliwe, skóra piecze od pierwszego zetknięcia) i dokładnie umyłem profile w tym rejonie, gdzie kuna miała kibelek. A było co myć, profile były na tyle zasikane, że ocynk miejscami skorodował.
Tego dnia, po umyciu trudno było coś stwierdzić, zajzajer śmierdział tak intensywnie, że zabijał wszelkie inne zapachy, następnego dnia jednak wszedłem do Wyjątkowego pokoju z duszą na ramieniu i na wstrzymanym oddechu, wciągam powietrze...  i....

Hosanna! Nie śmierdzi! Jedynie jakiś delikatny zapaszek niewiadomoczego się unosi w powietrzu, tak jakby resztki kuny pół na pół z chemikaliami. Lukarna tak czy tak była już wtedy pozbawiona gipskartonów i wełny całkowicie (a ja uświadomiłem sobie właśnie, że nie zrobiłem ani jednego zdjęcia dokumentującego ten stan, mam jedynie pokazywany już wcześniej etap z samymi odkrywkami, potem, kiedy zerwałem cały gipskarton w cholerę, nawet o tym nie pisałem, nie miałem siły, głównie psychicznej...), więc można było spokojnie zacząć jej odbudowę.

Oczywiście, w praktyce najpierw się okazało, że pisząc niedawno o kosztach odbudowy, mocno niedoszacowałem. Cóż, zdążyło się zapomnieć, jakie są ceny wełny i do wyliczeń przyjąłem naiwnie, że te kwoty "16zł", "20zł" wiszące w Castoramie nad belami wełny to są ceny za całą belę, nie za m2. Hehe, naiwniak  :Lol: 
Koszty już na realnie:
- wełna (po beli: 15 i 10cm): 170zł łącznie
- folia paroizolacyjna: 16zł
- taśma dwustronna do klejenia folii: 18zł
- półtorej płyty GK: ~30zł
- worek gipsu "z włóknem" - 68zł (cały worek 15kg kupiłem, bo przyda się jeszcze)
- worek gładzi szpachlowej - 28zł
*RAZEM: 330zł*. Plus ileś dni pracy. Plus gładź finiszowa i farba, których nie doliczam do rachunku, bo mam, a które też przecież mają swoją wartość. Wszystko to wydane, bo panom poddaszowcom pożałowało sie kilku zszywek ze staplera, żeby siatkę przeciwkunową porządnie zamocować. Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!

Zdjęcia: 

W trakcie odbudowy:


Gipskartony zamontowane (prawie), jedna cała płyta 'normalna' i połówka zielonej, drugie pół ma iść do ostatniej łazienki(kiedyśtam, jak się za nią wezmę), dlatego zieloną kupiłem


Siatka, szpachel...


I tu mała dygresja. Psioczę w tym dzienniku na tych swoich poddaszowców i psioczę, więc dla sprawiedliwości jedną pozytywną rzecz o nich napiszę. Pamiętam, jak ustalałem z nimi, co im zamówić do pracy, namówili mnie wtedy na dużo droższy, ale jak twierdzili, dużo lepszy gips do spoinowania. Był to Semin, tego w skali całości nie było dużo, więc jakoś swoje sknerstwo zdusiłem, kupiłem im go. Z tamtych robót został mi się cały worek, który powoli zużywałem do różnych celów, bardzo fajnie się nim pracowało. Świetnie się mieszał, świetnie nakładał, był tak biały, że aż w oczy szczypało, a po związaniu był bardzo twardy. Niestety brakło mi go. W castoramie takiego czegoś nie było, miałem do wyboru Uniflot albo Cekol. Uniflot w cenie wyżej stówy za worek, Cekol połowę tańszy (bo mniejsze opakowanie), co prawda ćmiło mi się coś, że Netbet bodajże Uniflota kiedyś chwalił, ale Cekol też znana marka, "Dobre Bo Polskie", kupuję!

Wnioski pozakupowe: o ku...wa! Koniec wniosków.
To gówno jest bez-na-dziej-ne!  Źle się miesza, źle nakłada, źle zaciąga i w dodatku beznadziejnie wygląda! O co mi chodzi widać nawet na powyższym zdjęciu: spoiny białe były robione Seminem, te sraczkowate - tym gównem! Właściwie sam sobie pluję w brodę, bo spodziewając się czegoś jak ten Semin kupiłem od razu worek, bo przyda się nieraz, lepiej mieć zapas, podczas gdy nie znając materiału trzeba było kupić małą paczuszkę. Teraz się z tym szajsem będę biedził dwa lata...

Gładź, warstwa pierwsza. Wiem, że są fachowcy nakładający gładź jedną warstwą już na finalnie, ja tak nie umiem, na to pójdzie jeszcze finisz i dopiero po nim będzie równo...ooooo.... no dobra, powiedzmy, że będzie równiej  :wink: 


Widoczne na powyższych zdjęciach zabezpieczone przed upapraniem jętki absolutnie nie stanowią żadnej reklamy producenta wełny do ociepleń i uprasza się o niezgłaszanie do moderacji za kryptoreklamę. No, chyba, że jakiś handlowiec Isovera czyta mój dziennik i byłby tak uprzejmy... z racji ogólnego doła finansowego jestem gotów dać się przekupić  :wink: 

Pokój Wyjątka zaś na obecną chwilę wygląda tak (stan po montazu gipskartonów, przed zabawami z gipsem, do nich rozłożyłem na podłodze kartony):


Jeszcze gładź, szlifowanie, malowanie, drugie malowanie, sprzątanie... Do świąt dam radę!
Póki co zaś najważniejsze tu jest dla mnie to, że od momentu założenia tych gipskartonów zapach kuny zniknął całkiem. Nie ma! Nie śmierdzi! Już, koniec! Uuuuuffff!!!!

Przyczyna zaś całego zamieszania - być może zrobiłem jej kuku. Być może...
Coś się złapało w klatkę. Nie wiem, niestety co, bo uciekło, zdemolowawszy wcześniej samą pułapkę. Tak klatka wygląda obecnie:



Ta płyta pierwotnie była prosta (pozioma):


Jedna z zapór zamykających pułapkę


Śmieszne w tym wszystkim jest to, że tak naprawdę nie wiem ani co się złapało, ani w jaki sposób uciekło. Oczywiście, najbardziej podejrzana jest kuna, ale, kurczę, ta metalowa płytka na środku klatki mi tu bruździ. Czy kuna miałaby tyle siły, żeby ją tak zgiąć? To nie jest jakaś bardzo gruba blacha, wyprostowałem ją ręką, ale jednak musiałem do tego użyć trochę siły, nie wiem, czy kuna dałaby radę. Na zdjęciu nie widać zbyt dobrze, ale ta płyta ma nawet pozaginane narożniki!
Ta kuna, z którą się widziałem oko w oko na dachu była wielkości przeciętnej tchórzofretki, czyli odrobinę tylko większa od wiewiórki... nie mam pewności, czy to, co się złapało, to nie był przypadkiem któryś z kotów patrolujących naszą posesję (dokarmiamy). Co prawda dwa najczęściej się zjawiające wyglądają normalnie, jeden dał się nawet ostatnio przekonać ostatecznie, że nie chcemy go napaść i zjeść i dał się głaskać, nawet mruczeć zaczął (oczywiście, nie popadajmy w przesadne zachwyty, o kocie mowa, dostał żreć i poszedł w długą nawet się nie obejrzawszy), ale może sponiewierało któregoś z tych rzadziej odwiedzających? Bo właśnie, na klatce były też jakieś krwawe ślady, musiało się biedactwo o tą blachę pokaleczyć... (ech, szkoda, że nie zaczekała, opatrzyłbym, przytulił...  :Lol: ).

Zagadką pozostaje, jak się uwolniła. Klatkę zastałem w stanie, jak na pierwszym zdjęciu: stojąca w prawidłowym położeniu, zablokowane zapadnie, winowajcy brak. Przy opadniętych blokadach właściwie nie ma opcji, żeby się uwolniła szarpiąc, kopiąc, czy szalejąc. Rozpatruję dwie możliwości: 
- mała kuna, która jakoś zdołała się przecisnąć przez szparę między bokiem klatki a zapadnią. Te boki są wzmacniane, tam jest centymetrowa szczelina, więc teoretycznie nie ma opcji, ale oszalałe zwierzę, na tye silne, żeby pogiąć tą blachę, a przy tym małe... kto wie?
- druga możliwość bardziej prawdopodobna - pisałem wcześniej, że klatkę zarzuciłem deskami. Na krawędzi jednej z tych desek są ślady pazurów, dość mocne. Podejrzewam, że zaczepiając mordą czy przednimi łapkami za tą deskę i "kopiąc" tyłem w klatkę, zdołała ją przechylić na tyle mocno, że blokady puściły, ona wtedy spierdzieliła, a klatka odepchnięta deską wróciła do pionu.

Rzecz miała miejsce w nocy z środy na czwartek. Od tamtego czasu kuny brak, żadnych śladów, żadnych nocnych przemarszów po dachu, więc może ma dosyć.
Na wszelki wypadek klatkę dokładnie umyłem pod silnym strumieniem wody ze szlaucha (jak myślicie, to wystarczy, żeby ją pozbawić zapachu przerażonego zwierza?) i postawiłem w zupełnie innym miejscu, w zupełnie innej aranżacji, dodatkowo przymocowaną drutem do czegoś większego i stabilnego, a całość przy użyciu desek (innych, niż poprzednio!) przerobiłem w coś w rodzaju przelotowego tunelu stojącego na drodze przemarszów kuny od nas do lasu. Oczywiście śmierdząca kuną zanęta rozsypana wokół, jajko na zachętę leży... Boje się tylko, że do klatki, która raz jej o mało nie złapała i w dodatku poraniła, żadna kuna już nigdy nawet się nie zbliży.

A i zupełnie na boku tych rewelacji - podbitkę mamy zrobioną  :smile:  Nie chwalę się zbyt mocno, bo nie ja robiłem, zleciliśmy fachowcom (z "polecenia" na muratorze, sprawdzili się, też polecam, gdyby ktoś potrzebował specjalistów od rynien, parapetów, obróbek blacharskich, podbitek itp. - pisać na priv). Zdjęcia - pokażę, jak zrobię, bo jakoś nie było kiedy.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili:
- wzór blachy wykorzystany przez nas do obróbek blacharskich - nie produkowany, producent zamknął interes
- hurtownia, która sprzedawała nam materiały na pokrycie dachu (dachówki, w/w blachę, rynny, połaciówki) - zbankrutowali (podobno z dużymi długami).

To już naprawdę na jakieś fatum wygląda...
Ja nie chcę nic mówić, ale jeśli ktoś z Was planuje jakieś zakupy budowlane, może niech dla pewności najpierw pyta tutaj, czy takiego konkretnie rodzaju nie braliśmy aby na jakimś etapie pod uwagę, nerwów to potem pozwoli zaoszczędzić  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

:ohmy:   może jakieś czary pora odczynić?

----------


## Jarek.P

... hemmmm... jakby co, to mogę kunę w ofierze...

J.

----------


## Gosiek33

i wilk syty i owca cała  :big lol:

----------


## netbet

> ... hemmmm... jakby co, to mogę kunę w ofierze...
> 
> J.


tiaaa.... 
najsampierw to trza tą kunę MIEĆ!
... a cos czytałem ze kuna zdemolowała łapkę... zeżarła zanętę ... i poszła w pieruny.... :big lol: 

nie żebym ..ten tego...

 :Lol: 
kuna : Jarek
1:0

----------


## compi

Teraz to już tylko do kompletu fotopułapka sprzężona z pułapka właściwą i wszyscy będziemy wiedzieli o co chodzi. Była niedawno powtórka Predatora. Tam się większe bestie łapały : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

No przepraaaszaaam! Krew upuszczona jest? Jest! Na ofiarę jak znalazł! No!


J. (a na poważnie - żebyż to tylko do jednego ten wynik był...)

----------


## netbet

> J. (a na poważnie - żebyż to tylko do jednego ten wynik był...)


... jakby tak przesledzić "wojny kunowe" to wynik jest jakieś 9:0 dla kuny

Jarek - weź no się!
idzie zima... choinka... mikołaj... kuna...STRZELBA!

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie będę sobie o 5 rano na mrozie dupy odmrażał!
Dziura w siatce przeciwkunowej załatana, podbitka zamontowana, dodatkowe obróbki blacharskie na moje specjalne życzenie porobione, więc kuna do domu już nie wlizie, zasadniczy problem został wyeliminowany. A z obejścia to ja ją w końcu albo przekurzę albo złapię. 

J.

PS: a jakby kto chciał stracha na kuny, to pisać na priv, ten mój póki co mi zbędny, mogę sprzedać. On nie ma jakiejś 100% skuteczności (o ile wiem, żaden nie ma), ale działać działał, kuna tej strony dachu na której toto wyło wyraźnie unikała.

----------


## ludwik_13

Przerabiałam kunie problemy u przyjaciół, gdzie skończyło się remontem poddasza, założeniem odstraszacza i innymi czarami. U mnie choć na wsi i pod lasem pies na podwórku załatwia sprawę. Kuna raz próbowała z nim zacząć.

----------


## Jarek.P

@ludwik_13 - no to ja remont kawałka poddasza też już mam za sobą  :smile:  Psa póki co nie planuję.


A wracając jeszcze do wyników, to bądź sprawiedliwy, Netbecie jeden  :smile:  Fakt, że przegrywam z kretesem, ale nie do zera, u licha. Kuna straciła gniazdko na zimę, spiżarnię, strach ją z jej ulubionej strony domu przepłoszył, a na koniec jeszcze ją sponiewierała pułapka. 

J.

----------


## GraMar

Jarku, marnujesz się...
Pozbieraj swoje wpisy i pozwól ludziom obśmiać się jak norki    :big grin: 




> Psa póki co nie planuję. 
> Kuna straciła gniazdko na zimę , spiżarnię  , strach ją z jej ulubionej strony domu przepłoszył  , a na koniec jeszcze ją sponiewierała pułapka. 
> 
> J.

----------


## noc

Co z tego że Jarek przegrał wiele bitew, a kuna odniosła pyrrusowe zwycięstwo. W końcowym rozrachunku, wojnę wygrało inteligentniejsze stworzenie. :big grin:  Szkoda tylko, że kuna żadnych szkód nie odrobiła w naturze.
Gdybyś mieszkał bliżej, to choć częściowo zrekompensowałbym Ci straty. Leży u mnie na strychu, kilka belek nadwyżkowej,niezłej wełny mineralnej U-035. Byłaby jak znalazł. 
 Należałoby się, za tyle stron komedii pisanej.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... z tym obwieszczaniem wygranej wojny to bym się jeszcze nie śpieszył  :sick:  W końcu bydlę uszło z życiem i w sumie nie wiadomo, gdzie teraz jest, co kombinuje i jakie plany snuje. A w sumie, jeden z dochodzących kotów coś się od dwóch dni nie pokazuje...

J. (z wizją "stracha na Jarka.P" wykonanego z zamordowanego kota rozciągniętego wokół domu)

PS:
Wełna - cóż, na pewno by się przydała, więc dziękuję za miłą ofertę, ale po pierwsze już i tak po ptokach (czy tam po kretach), po drugie daleko trochę. Do Zielonej Góry jeździłem parę lat temu kilka razy służbowo i nie powiem, miasto fajne, ale z centralnej Polski jak taaaam sięęęę straaaaasznieee dłuuuuóóóóuuuugooo jeeeechaaaałoooo, szlaaaaag! 
A w dodatku w okolicach rynku mi mandat za niemanie opłaty parkingowej chcieli wlepić, bo nocna robota w tepsie się do rana przeciągnęła i załapałem się na płatny czas parkowania  :sad:

----------


## GraMar

:tongue: 
Nie chciałabym niczego sugerować, ale napiszę, co mnie spotkało, dawno temu, gdy byłam młoda i piękna, teraz tylko pię...

U moich rodziców w piwnicy zaplęgło się kilka dywizjonów myszy, a ich kot wyprowadził się po uwolnieniu go z szafki nocnej, po zamknięciu go przez mojego pierworodnego  :big grin: 
Rodzice dowiedzieli się, że znajomi mają bardzo łowną kotkę i tam pojechałam po nią. Zapakowaliśmy ją w torbę podróżną i jadę. Nagle zaczął się potworny wrzask, harczenie, kocie wycie i ta torba skakała po całym samochodzie!! Jak kicia ją rozdarła i wypadła z niej, to ja się zatrzymałam i uciekłam z fiacika dallllleeeeeko a kicia jak strzała pognała gdzieś!! To była nadkocia siła, lwi szał!!
Wróciłam do Rodziców i opowiadam, postanowiliśmy poczekać na rozwój zdarzeń. Po kilku dniach wzięłam się na odwagę i jadę do tych znajomych no, bez kota, bo co mam im oddać!!!???? Trzeba było to jakoś wytłumaczyć, przeprosić, zaproponować nowego kota. Zajeżdżam- a kocica leży na schodach!!!!!!!
Okazało się, że miała kocięta i nikt o tym nie wiedział i tak walczyła o nie.





> Wiesz... z tym obwieszczaniem wygranej wojny to bym się jeszcze nie śpieszył  W końcu bydlę uszło z życiem i w sumie nie wiadomo, gdzie teraz jest, co kombinuje i jakie plany snuje. A w sumie, jeden z dochodzących kotów coś się od dwóch dni nie pokazuje...
> 
> J. (z wizją "stracha na Jarka.P" wykonanego z zamordowanego kota rozciągniętego wokół domu)

----------


## Jarek.P

Kuny się "kocą" na wiosnę dopiero...  :bash:

----------


## GraMar

wiem, dlatego napisałam o kocicy, może to ona tak zdemolowała Twoją zagrodę?



> Kuny się "kocą" na wiosnę dopiero...

----------


## Jarek.P

Pisałem, że nie mam pewności, czy nie złapałem któregoś z kotów, bo nie wiem, czy kuna dałaby radę zgiąć tą blachę. 
Fakt pozostaje faktem: koty są (te zwykle przychodzące, są też okazyjne, więc nie jest to 100% pewny argument), kuny nie ma. W ogóle, żadnych śladów życia nie daje.

Tak więc pozostaję sobie w niepewnym, ale jednak poczuciu zwycięstwa. A gdyby bydlątko wróciło, w międzyczasie od jednego z forumowiczów dostałem prezencik przeznaczony dla kuny, który powinien pomóc ją przekonać ostatecznie do zmiany miejsca zamieszkania. Z naciskiem na słowo "ostatecznie"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jak sytuacja?

----------


## Jarek.P

A jaka ma być, taki wiaterek to mały pikuś, większe (dużo większe) tu bywały, tyle że wtedy wszystkie media o nich nie trąbiły zapowiadając _armagiedon_ ((c) by Babka Kiepska). Wczorajszej nocy po prostu czubki naszych drzew mocno chodziły, same drzewa też zauważalnie pracowały. I tyle. Nawet gałęzi nie nałamało. A choćby w zeszłym roku była wichura, w czasie której czubki się przeginały do poziomu, a gałęziami było zasłane całe obejście. Nie wspominając o wcześniejszych (jeszcze przed budową, świeżo po przecięciu w lesie naszej ulicy - co pewnie krawędź lasu osłabiło), w czasie których drzewa się łamały... 
Tak, więc, ja oczywiście głęboko współczuję ludziom z rejonów, gdzie ten wichurek okazał się bardziej groźny, ale u nas nie był to żaden Ksawery (ani Xavier - brrrrr!!!!!), tylko taki sobie zwykły Ksawcio.

Kuna - żadnych oznak. Jednej nocy coś tak jakby przebiegło po dachu, ale cholera jedna wie, co to było. Pułapka nieruszona, jajko postawione luzem poza pułapką na zanętę też cały czas leży, tyle, że coś to jajko obesrało  :smile:  Tak, wiem, też o tym w pierwszej chwili pomyślałem  :big grin: , ale to raczej nie kuna taka perfidna, pozostałości wyglądają raczej na ptasie, podejrzewam bażanty, które bardzo się w tamtym rejonie kokoszą.
Tak więc prezencik dla kuny, ten "ostateczny" też póki co trzymam w słoiku, jak się okaże potrzebny, to nad nim pomyślę.

Pokój Wyjątka - dziś jakieś ostatnie niedoróbki doszpachlowywałem i pomalowałem pierwszą warstwą gipskartony. Jutro pomaluję to na finito i jak nie wyjdą żadne prace dodatkowe, będzie można zacząć sprzątać. Na święta Wyjątek do pokoju wróci!

Dziennik - a leży odłogiem, bo i o czym tu pisać... Zimno, cimno, cała rodzina z glutem do pasa chodzi, robić się nie chce... i jeszcze Mikołaj mi w bucie wczoraj zostawił gatki z wizerunkiem maszkarona w wałkach na głowie i z wałkiem w łapie, z podpisem, że w domu żona rządzi. Uprzedzając pytania - nie, nie będzie zdjęcia!  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## dorkaS

Czytałeś coś Pilipiuka? Ma taką jedną serię, w której kuna występuje. Dość inteligentna. Przenosić w czasie się umiała. Może to pierwowzór, a i gorzej, może to ta sama.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, czytałem  :smile: 
Kunę oczywiście kojarzę (z tym małym ale, że to była łasica  :smile: ), ta moja cholernica jednak z całą pewnością nie ma nawet ułamka zdolności tamtej, bo i klatka by inaczej wyglądała (spodziewałbym się wtedy raczej sporej dziury w ziemi i może resztek klatki wiszących na okolicznych drzewach), a i nasze spotkanie wtedy na dachu by też inaczej mogło wyglądać  :smile: 

J.

[edit: poprawiłem kunę na łasicę]

----------


## Jarek.P

Obraziłem wczoraj Ksawcia szyderstwami z jego małości i dziś na odchodnym prąd nam skasował  :sad: 

Nic, przynajmniej UPS ma test działania w bojowych warunkach. Drugą godzinę już podtrzymuje (kocioł, serwerownia, alarm) i nawet się nie spocił jeszcze  :smile: 

J.

----------


## dorkaS

Faktycznie łasica  :smile:  Skleroza mnie coraz większa łapie  :smile: 
Z Ksawcia nabijałam się, dopóki się nie spotkaliśmy i nie towarzyszył mi przez 400 km śliskiej autostrady.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziś będzie wpis na siłę, złożony z zaległości i tematów zastępczych, bo jakoś trzeba ten dziennik z forumowych czeluści wydobyć  :smile: 

Po pierwsze i najaktualniejsze: po trzech miesiącach pokój Wyjątka wreszcie przywrócony do stanu pierwotnego i gotów do użytku:



Tyle na plus można policzyć, że choć ten kawałek poddasza będzie jak należy ocieplony, z ciągłą paroizolacją. Jedyne, co tutaj jeszcze mi bruździ, to szczelina między jętkami. Widoczne na zdjęciu jętki skręcane są z dwóch równolegle idących kantówek. Jak to było robione, one zbijane były ze sobą ściśle, obecnie więźba się rozeschła i miedzy połówkami każdej jętki jest 2-3mm szpara (na zdjęciu widać od biedy u dołu każdej z jętek). Wizualnie to nie przeszkadza, ale szpara ta stanowi tunel przez wszystkie warstwy dachu, na wskroś ocieplenia i niestety wieje przez to. Jakoś to muszę jeszcze doszczelnić. Doszpachlowałbym gipsem, ale między drewnem głupio by wyglądało, muszę dokupić jakąś akrylową szpachlę do drewna w stosownym kolorze. Ale to kiedyśtam, nie są to przeciągi zbyt mocne, mogą poczekać.


Z zaległych rzeczy - podbitkę miałem pokazać. Oto i ona:



I jeszcze detal: zbieg połaci lukarny z zasadniczym dachem, wcześniej tam właśnie kuna urzędowała i tamtędy właziła w dach (korzystając głębiej z niedbale zrobionej siatki przeciwkunowej). Obecnie nie ma szans  :smile: 



I ostatnia ciekawostka: kolejny sterownik oświetlenia. Tym razem do obsługi świateł salonu i kuchni, ten konkretny współpracuje dodatkowo z pilotem. 



W temacie sterowników się rozbrykałem, u nas działają sobie dwa, kolejne dwa zostały wykonane na zamówienie jednego forumowicza a ten będzie piąty  :smile:  Dla siebie muszę zrobić jeszcze kolejne dwa, najbardziej zaawansowane (oświetlenie zewnętrzne, gdzie jest mnóstwo opcji czasowych i zależności oraz sterownik oświetlenia w naszej sypialni, zaawansowany z powodu konieczności programowego wyeliminowania problemu braku jednego kabla w ścianie), a ewentualnych chętnych forumowiczów zapraszam na priv  :wink: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

No teraz Kuna może się "rybkać"   :yes:   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kuna to się w ogóle jakaś taka nieśmiała zrobiła ostatnio, nie wiem, czemu...

----------


## netbet

może już na święta i nowy rok wyjechała do rodziny?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wyjechać nie wyjechała, bo przebiegnie sobie jeszcze od czasu do czasu, ale tak... nieśmiało właśnie. 


A, właśnie, ponieważ święta idą, a na święta tradycyjne bazie leszczynowe chyba będą (pąki już są), to trzeba chyba iść konsekwentnie za głosem natury i nie choinkę, a koszyk ze święconką szykować. W każdym razie ja na dachu w dwóch miejscach po jajeczku dla kuny wyłożyłem  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## GraMar

Witam
Może przeczeka w cichym zakątku nastroje poremontowe 



Pozdrawiam i życzę spokoju    





> Kuna to się w ogóle jakaś taka nieśmiała zrobiła ostatnio, nie wiem, czemu...

----------


## Jacekss

Jarek - w poście #1574 pokazałeś fotkę łazienki. jak zakańczałeś styk płyty g-k (skos, sufit) z płytkami ?
nad wanną na skosie również zrobiłeś płytki... obawiałeś się zostawić tam farbę ?
właśnie robię łazienkę górna i mam dylemat jak to wykończyć - listwa vs akryl/silikon

----------


## Jarek.P

Wszelakie łączenia glazury z glazurą (różne płaszczyzny) i glazury z nieglazurą wykańczałem silikonem w kolorze fugi. I o ile wiem, to jest jedyny poprawny sposób, fuga jest za mało elastyczna i na stykach wykruszy się, a akrylu nie dobierzesz kolorystycznie (chyba, że biały Ci pasuje). 
Listwa... byłoby to jakieś wyjście, ale też może wymagać dopełnienia jakimś wypełniaczem. W przypadku wewnętrznej listwy tego wypełniacza niemal nie trzeba (chyba, że listwa była kupiona za szeroka), ale choćby dla poprawy szczelności warto do środka wałek bezbarwnego silikonu dać.

Płytki na skosie są pół na pół z powodu lepszego wyglądu (zaznaczona wyraźnie część kąpielowa) i z przyczyn użytkowych: tam się chlapie wodą, więc trzeba to będzie przecierać. Farba, choćby nie wiem jak "zmywalna", wytrzyma najwyżej kilka myć (nie, nie biorę pod uwagi "olejnej" lamperii  :wink:  ), płytki zaś są tu wieczne  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

a te przerwy (szczeliny) miedzy płytką a g-k to miałeś duże ? silikon dał radę zakryć

----------


## Jarek.P

Układając płytki starałem się, żeby te szczeliny nie były większe, niż standardowa szerokość fugi, czyli w przypadku tej łazienki 3mm. Taki narożnik i tak wypełnia się i zaciąga tak, żeby silikon delikatnie wystawał, więc docinając płytki nie trzeba tego robić jakoś superidealnie, niemniej dokładność +/- 1mm jest potrzebna. Do równego zaciągania silikonu bardzo dobrze się sprawdzają takie dynksy:

----------


## Jacekss

ok dzięki za info

----------


## Jarek.P

*     V i c t o r i a   ! ! ! ! !*



Szczegóły później, bo mało casu, kruca bomba, mało casu, a póki co jeszcze dwa zdjęcia cholernicy, niech jej Lasek Bielański przyjaznym będzie...





J.

----------


## Jacekss

:smile:  brawo.. pełen sukces  

btw. co zrobisz z tą kunką, zwierzę jakby nie patrzeć sympatyczne jest  :smile:

----------


## compi

Teraz  Ty jesteś sprite. Ale była cierpliwa i ostrożna. Ile to trwało?

----------


## netbet

wigilia idzie...

karp...
śledzik....
makiełki...
kutia...
barszczyk...



kuna?

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT Jarku + żona + dziecioki...

pozdro
Netbet

p.s.

kuna na dziko? :big grin:

----------


## Monika m&m

*GRATULACJE*  :big grin: 

Lasek Bielański? Ale w sensie że co? Wypuściłeś ja tam czy zakopałeś?  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Jaceks - wcześniej pomysły miałem różne, głównie z użyciem jutowego worka i szpadla, może mniejsza o szczegóły, ale powiedzmy, że emocje swoje robiły  :wink:  Kiedy jednak bydlątko się złapało, niestety okazało się, że mam miękkie serce, więc po prostu wywiozłem cholerę na drugą stronę Wisły do Lasku Bielańskiego i tam wypuściłem. Wszystko udokumentowane, jak filmiki obrobię i wytnę co soczystsze epitety, pokażę.

@compi - zależy od czego liczyć. Ale ta klatka, z tą przynętą stała równiutki miesiąc. Szczerze mówiąc, nie jestem pewien, kiedy kuna się złapała, bo nie sprawdzałem już tej klatki codziennie, tylko raz na kilka dni. Jest spora szansa, że ta kuna w klatce ze dwa-trzy dni spędziła, bo była taka dość spokojna, normalnie tylko się patrzyła smutnym wzrokiem, nerwowe ruchy wykonywała tylko w momencie podnoszenia klatki, albo jak coś gwałtownego się koło niej działo. A poza tym - spokojne zwierzątko domowe, no tylko wyjąć i pogłaskać  :big grin: 

@netbet - no żesz kuuuu....na w galarecie, że ja na to wcześniej nie wpadłem!!!!!  :big lol: 

J.

----------


## GraMar

i taką doświadczoną szkodnicę komuś podrzuciłeś?=a może bidulka czekała na opłatek pod sprawdzonym gościnnym dachem? gratuluję cierpliwości




> @netbet - no żesz kuuuu....na w galarecie, że ja na to wcześniej nie wpadłem!!!!! 
> 
> J.

----------


## Gosiek33

Cierpliwym trzeba być.... GRATULACJE


choć sympatyczna, i na zdjęciach nie wygląda na zestresowaną (?) Jednak to dobry wynalazek by żywcem złapać i za morze wywieźć  :big lol:

----------


## tomdts

Ale klatkę zostawiasz na prawdopodobnych kolegów?

 :cool:

----------


## GraMar

> Ale klatkę zostawiasz na prawdopodobnych kolegów?


W tym linku http://www.polskiwilk.org.pl/kuny jest opis zasiedlania zwolnionego terytorium:
"Aby pozbyć się kuny z domu, nie ma sensu zabijać niepożądanego lokatora (jest to zresztą zabronione prawem), gdyż opustoszałe terytorium zostanie szybko odkryte przez inną kunę, a ślady zapachowe pozostawione przez "naszą" kamionkę, wskażą intruzowi wszelkie dogodne przejścia i ukrycia w naszym domu. W kilka tygodni można się spodziewać kolejnego zasiedlenia. Jedynym skutecznym sposobem jest porządne uszczelnienie budynku. Aby dowiedzieć się, które miejsca należy uszczelnić, trzeba poznać drogi, jakimi kuna dostaje się do jego wnętrza. Trzeba pamiętać, że kuna potrafi wdrapywać się pionowo w górę po ścianie i przeciskać się przez zaskakująco wąskie szczeliny. Należy obejść cały dom i sprawdzić, czy na ziemi przy ścianach domu, lub na murze nie widać śladów łap, zadrapań po pazurach, zabrudzeń, odchodów, wskazujących stałe ścieżki kamionki. W pobliżu takich śladów powinny znajdować się też otwory, którymi kuna wchodzi do domu np. wyszczerbienia w drzwiach, szczeliny w murze, w podsufitce, pod dachówkami. Jeśli nic takiego nie znaleźliśmy, trzeba rozsypać wokół zewnętrznych ścian cienką warstwę piasku (lekko go namoczyć), a na strychu np. mąki, na której dobrze widoczne są ślady. Jeśli trop się urywa tuż przy murze i nie widać otworu, jakim zwierzę przedostało się do domu, dodatkowo w tym miejscu można wieczorem rozsypać mąkę. Nazajutrz na ścianie powinny być odbite ślady prowadzące do tajnego przejścia. Jeśli już wiemy, którędy kuna dostaje się do domu, trzeba w ciągu dnia przygotować materiały do uszczelnienia znalezionych otworów, zawczasu je dopasować, oraz zainstalować źródło światła. Następnie należy odczekać 2-3 godziny po zmroku i szczelnie zatkać otwory wejściowe. Aby mieć pewność, że kuna opuściła kryjówkę trzeba wcześniej rozsypać na gruncie pod otworami mąkę i sprawdzić w nocy czy są tam świeże tropy wychodzące. Nie wolno prac uszczelniających robić za dnia, bo uwięzimy kunę i skażemy ją na powolną śmierć głodową, a domowników na bardzo przykre dźwięki i zapachy (umierająca kuna schowa się w najmniej dostępny zakątek domu). Z tych samych powodów nie wolno też zatykać otworów, jeśli wiemy, że nasza kamionka ma młode, które jeszcze nie wychodzą na polowanie. Trzeba cierpliwie poczekać aż młode dorosną. Po zatkaniu otworów należy regularnie sprawdzać, czy nie ma tam nowych szczelin, bo kamionka może starać się odzyskać dostęp do utraconego schronienia.

W odróżnieniu od budynku, czy garażu, nie da się kunie odciąć dostępu do samochodu stojącego w nocy na ulicy lub parkingu. Dlatego konstruktorzy od dawna pracują nad różnymi urządzeniami odstraszającymi kuny od pojazdów. Podobne urządzenia można stosować w budynkach zasiedlonych przez te zwierzęta. Mają one różną skuteczność, opierają się zwykle na emitowaniu dźwięków o różnych częstotliwościach. Żeby mieć przegląd dostępnych urządzeń, wystarczy w wyszukiwarce internetowej wystukać hasło "odstraszanie kun".

----------


## Jarek.P

Opłatek to na nią czekał, właśnie na dachu i to aż w dwóch miejscach. Szczęśliwie dla niej najpierw jednak się klatką zainteresowała, bo opłatki były takie więcej.... ostateczne, powiedzmy. 
Wywiezienie "za morze" było właśnie celowe, specjalista (producent klatki) twierdził w poradniku, że trzeba ją wywozić daleko (kilkanaście kilometrów przynajmniej), bo wróci. Pomyślałem sobie, że wisły nie przepłynie, a po moście przejść się nie odważy.
Nic, w lasku bielańskim będzie jej dobrze  :Lol: 
A klatka? Klatka zostanie...

J.

----------


## blekowca

Pierwsza Wojna Kunicka zakończona - gratulacje!

----------


## Jarek.P

> Pierwsza Wojna Kunicka


Dobre  :big grin:   :big lol:

----------


## GraMar

:no:  oj, to chyba tylko pojedynek, bo okoliczne terytorium bogate jest w zwierza. Mam 200m do rezerwatu, na drodze często przesiadują zające doprowadzając psy przy bramach do piany na pysku z bezsilności, całą zimę za siatką nocami ryją dziki, do bażantów i ich blaszanych wrzasków już się przyzwyczaiłam /blaszanych-bo to dźwięk metalowej puszki rzuconej po schodach  :big grin: /. 
Zbieraj na etolę  :tongue: 





> Pierwsza Wojna Kunicka zakończona - gratulacje!

----------


## Jarek.P

> do bażantów i ich blaszanych wrzasków już się przyzwyczaiłam /blaszanych-bo to dźwięk metalowej puszki rzuconej po schodach /.


Nie zgadzam się!  :smile: 
Dla mnie to od zarania istnienia tego dziennika jest dźwięk wyciągania gwoździa z mokrej deski szalunkowej  :Lol:

----------


## GraMar

> Nie zgadzam się! 
> Dla mnie to od zarania istnienia tego dziennika jest dźwięk wyciągania gwoździa z mokrej deski szalunkowej

----------


## nita83

Gratulacje! To jest dopiero prezent na święta!

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki, tak, też to w ten sposób odbieram  :smile:  

Jeszcze ciekawostkę znalazłem:




> Dorosłe kuny żyją zwykle pojedynczo, zajmując własne terytoria, które znakują odchodami, moczem i wydzielinami gruczołów przyodbytowych. Ich terytoria mają wielkość kilku do kilkudziesięciu km2, terytoria samców są większe od tych, które zajmują samice.


Czyli, jeśli to należy rozumieć wprost, wychodzi na to, że jedyną kunę w Markach wywiozłem  :smile: 
J.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ja tych zwierzów aż 6 u siebie mialem.
A jak harcowały w nocy. 
Skubane łaziły 5 metrów ode mnie na stercie drzewa w sali.  Ale to w starym budynku nieużytkowym.
W więźbie wieszarowej pomiędzy belkami stropowymi a krokwiami sobie spały, sieczka tam jest.
Do auta ojca też się dobrały.
Jakoś same z siebie się wyniosły. 
Tak mi się wydaje.... :roll eyes:

----------


## GraMar

KUN MA WIĘKSZE TERYTORIUM, A CO WYWIOZŁEŚ?







> Dzięki, tak, też to w ten sposób odbieram  
> 
> Jeszcze ciekawostkę znalazłem:
> 
> 
> 
> Czyli, jeśli to należy rozumieć wprost, wychodzi na to, że jedyną kunę w Markach wywiozłem 
> J.

----------


## Jarek.P

A bo ja wiem? Nie zaglądałem stworzeniu pod ogon...  :Mad: 

Co prawda mordzie na zdjęciu wnosząc mam wrażenie, że to raczej panienka jest, ale z drugiej strony - dość spora była...

J.

----------


## Aasia_

Gratulacje ! 
Fajny prezent na Święta  :yes:

----------


## compi

Taka chytra to musiała być panienka : D.  Żartowałem! Wesołych Świąt drodzy forumowicze!

----------


## rewo66

Gratulacje. Wojna Jarek vs Kuna zakończona.  :big grin: 
Czy podpisaliście pakt o nieagresji czy dokonałej deportacji. Żądaj reparacji za szkody wojenne  :big lol: 

Spokojnych, pogodnych i zdrowych Świąt i mnóstwa prezentów. 


PS. Jak tak popatrzeć to ma miły pyszczek  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No a mial byc futrzaty uchwyt na szpadel ?! ;P

----------


## Jarek.P

Uchwyt, uchwyt... A widziałeś, jaka cholernica upasiona? Spokojnie by starczyła nie na szpadel, ale nawet na futrzanego getra na jedną nogę! Albo na mufkę.
Tak czy tak życie jej darowałem, m.in. dlatego, że jak już ją miałem w klatce, to jej wywiezienie było najprostsze i najbezpieczniejsze. Wszelakie inne rozpatrywane scenariusze wymagałyby ryzykownych faz pośrednich.

Swoją drogą... ta kuna jakoś klatki wewnątrz nie zdemolowała w najmniejszym stopniu. Co zatem złapało się poprzednio? Diabeł tasmański????

----------


## blekowca

:bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pomysł BOMBA!!!!!!

Dziękujemy i również życzymy Wam tego wszystkiego, czego się zwykle z okazji Świąt życzy  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Jarku gratulacje złapania Kuny..

oraz dla Ciebie i Twej rodziny:
*Najserdeczniejsze życzenia
 Cudownych świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
 Ciepła i wielkiej radości,
 Miłych oraz hojnych gości,
 Pod choinką dużo prezentów,
 A w Waszych sercach wiele sentymentów.
 życzą Kamila i Marcin wraz z rodziną*

----------


## krzysztof5426

Gratuluję wygranej   I Wojny Kunicjkiej  !
A nielepkiej było wypuścić ją na Wiejskiej bodajże 6/8

SAMYCH POGODNYCH I SZCZĘŚLIWYCH DNI, DUŻO PREZENTÓW POD CHOINKĄ.
… I KILKU MILIONÓW W TOTKA / WYŁĄCZNIE DLA BUDUJĄCYCH /

PS. A gdzie filmik z wypuszczania Kunickiej ?

----------


## Jarek.P

> PS. A gdzie filmik z wypuszczania Kunickiej ?


No jakto gdzie??? Dwa posty wyżej, o 13:21 dodany. Tyle tylko, że Youtube mi muzykę spaskudziło, bo oryginalny bardzo fajny podkład dźwiękowy, jaki sobie zrobiłem i jaki na końcu w "Liście płac" jest podany okazał się być nie do przełknięcia z powodu naruszenia praw dystrybucji i tak dalej. Ale sam filmik działa.

Za życzenia dzięki i nawzajem Wesołych!  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku !
Ale jaja ! Jak pierwszy raz oglądałem, to mi wcięło filmik od momentu 1.45 - 1.47 tak około.
Teraz już pokazuje 3.46 .

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, jeszcze raz filmik z kuną, już bez muzyki, za to z "autorskimi" komentarzami, w tle słychać też Małżonkę oraz całą resztę domowej hordy, asystującą przy operacji "Kuna"  :smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0CZC0rbhVc

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czy ja tam slysze cos jakby "ubij ją ojciec! za ten smród - ubij bydle! zróbmy z niej czapke! utopic potwora!" czy to tylko moja podswiadomosc ?  :wink: 

Czy taka kune to da sie np oswoic? Albo chociaz tak prawie oswoic i trzymac gdzies na ogrodzie w jakims kojcu w wybiegiem? Karmic jajkami, czasem sikorke podrzucic...

----------


## Jarek.P

NIeeee, to tylko sadystyczny rechot Wyjątka  :Lol: 

Czy da się ją oswoić - szczerze mówiąc, nie mam pojęcia. Podobno oswoić da się wszystko, kwestia cierpliwości i użytych środków, ta kuna zresztą taka spokojniutka, bo jak pisałem, prawdopodobnie ona w tej klatce trochę sobie bez jedzenia i picia posiedziała. Jak to może wyglądać w przypadku kuny w pełni sił - cudzy filmik dość dobrze pokazuje  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

:yes: 
http://www.nowiny24.pl/apps/pbcs.dll...KEND/914156648
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhPvPEZVjKk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfrPS3jJxwA




> Czy taka kune to da sie np oswoic? Albo chociaz tak prawie oswoic i trzymac gdzies na ogrodzie w jakims kojcu w wybiegiem? Karmic jajkami, czasem sikorke podrzucic...

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli ktoś chce mieć tego rodzaju zwierzątko, to chyba jednak polecałbym tchórzofretkę. Charakter właściwie identyczny, smrodek roznoszący się wokół też, ale zwierzę jednak mniej dzikie.
Moja koleżanka hoduje te stworzenia, zwykle miewa kilka, u niej miałem okazję się zaznajomić bliżej. Zwierzątka są niesamowite, bardzo inteligentne, bardzo fajnie się bawią i przywiązują do właściciela jak pies. Niestety, z plusów to tyle, natomiast lista minusów jest dłuuuuga. Po pierwsze - to nie jest zwierzę do trzymania w klatce. Oczywiście, można. Na półmetrowym łańcuchu, albo w słoiku też można, ale to będzie torturowanie zwierzęcia, które jest z natury ruchliwe jak żywe srebro i musi mieć duuużo miejsca, klatka wchodzi w grę najwyżej na krótkie momenty, kiedy stwora trzeba z jakichś przyczyn odizolować.  Zwierzak latający po mieszkaniu luzem będzie jednak robił w tym mieszkaniu straszliwą demolkę, począwszy od bebeszonych z ciekawości wszelakich szafek, szuflad, pudeł i toreb, na zakładanych w różnych miejscach spiżarniach (a zwierz jest mięsożerny) skończywszy. Do tego dochodzi toaleta - to jest mięsożerca, nie królik, więc odchody śmierdzą straszliwie, a z przyzwyczajaniem do załatwiania się do kuwety bywa różnie. Do tego jeszcze gruczoły zapachowe - w naturze służą do znaczenia terenu, ale przestraszona fretka również z nich korzysta. Z praktyce, posiadacza tchórzofretki zwykle bez problemu poznaje się po zapachu...

Tak, czy tak, ponieważ problemy z kunami mogą się powtarzać, gdyby ktoś miał ochotę, proszę o info, następną oddam gratis  :wink: 

J.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarek !
Czy Ty przewidujesz II Wojnę Kunicką , III Wojnę Kunicką ...   ???

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja nie, ale artykuł, który gdzieś czytałem, dość niestety sensownie twierdził, że na terytorium zwolnionym przez moją kunę po pewnym czasie zjawi się nowa. Od razu korzystając z zostawionych przez tamtą ścieżek i śladów...

Aha, a w międzyczasie powinienem mieć najazd hord myszy i szczurów, do tej pory przez kunę tępionych. Cóż, się chciało mieszkać w lesie, się mieszka...

J.

----------


## blekowca

> ... powinienem mieć najazd hord myszy i szczurów, do tej pory przez kunę tępionych. Cóż, się chciało mieszkać w lesie, się mieszka...
> 
> J.


To może 'zaproś' sowę i urządź stołówkę dla kotów. Ale o kotach już coś wspominałeś - może nie będzie tak źle.

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, na razie ani szczurów ani myszy nie stwierdzono. Sów u nas też dostatek, bo latem słychać, jak młode piszczą wieczorem, więc może i one regulują?
Tymczasem natomiast wiosna przyszła. Ot tak po prostu, na Nowy Rok, normalnie przecież, nie? Na zimę jeszcze czas, zima będzie w kwietniu, póki co normalne jest przecież i oczywiste, że po jesieni jest wiosna!









Jeszcze z miesiąc i kwitnąć będą...

"Budowa" natomiast w sen zimowy dla odmiany zapadła, nic się nie dzieje, niczego się nie chce robić, jakieśtam pierdółki od czasu do czasu ruszam, właściwie nawet nie ma się czym chwalić. Ot, choćby łazienka "główna" na poddaszu, dosyć jej miałem na dłuuugo, ale ostatnio z nudów po prostu się przemogłem i pouzupełniałem brakujące silikony oraz wreszcie osadziłem LEDowe lampki w pamiętnej wnęce.
Obecnie wygląda to tak:



Z tymi lampkami zresztą śmieszny numer wyszedł. Steruje nimi sterownik od recyrkulacji, tak całkiem przy okazji. Po prostu, on i tak sprawdza, czy w łazience zostało zapalone światło, więc przy okazji i puszcza zasilanie na te LEDy. Sprawdzanie, czy w łazience ktoś zapalił światło odbywa się poprzez kontrolę napięcia na przewodzie oświetlenia. Sprawdza to procesor i jak to procesor (te działają dość szybko, ilość operacji na sekundę nawet w takich zabaweczkach, jakimi ja się posługuję w tego typu wynalazkach potrafi iść w miliony) robi to przez bardzo, bardzo krótki moment. Raz na jakiś czas. A problem jest w tym, że w instalacji elektrycznej mamy napięcie zmienne, które nie jest obecne cały czas, a jedynie 100x na sekundę. A 100x na sekundę go nie ma wcale. 
Oczywiście pisząc soft pomyślałem i o tym, zrobiłem to tak, że aby procesor odfajkował wyłączenie zasilania światła, brak napięcia musi się stabilnie utrzymać przez kilka sekund. "na stole" to fajnie działało, dawało dodatkowy korzystny efekt, że i recyrkulacja i co ważniejsze te LEDy działały jeszcze przez krótką chwilę po zgaszeniu światła. 
I wszystko byłoby pięknie, gdyby nie moje zamiłowanie do ładnych, okrągłych wartości. Zgodnie z owym zamiłowaniem ustawiłem sobie bowiem sprawdzanie owego włączenia/wyłączenia oświetlenia na co równą sekundę. Bo... bo tak. No i tu właśnie w praktyce sprawa się rypła. Bowiem sprawdzanie co równą sekundę obecności czegoś, co 100x na ową sekundę samo z siebie zanika, da całkowicie błędny wynik, jeśli moment sprawdzania pokryje nam się dokładnie z chwilą owego zaniknięcia. A że 1/100 mieści się w jedynce skończoną ilość razy (dzieli się bez reszty bardziej matematycznie mówiąc), rzecz się wtedy będzie powtarzać nawet i całkiem długo, póki z jakichkolwiek przyczyn się fazy nie rozjadą.

Efekt wizualny: LEDy się świecą (po wejściu do łazienki), ale raz na kilkadziesiąt sekund samoistnie sobie na chwilę gasną.
Echhh... a wystarczyło ustawić wykonywanie tej pętli nie co równą sekundę, a choćby o 997 milisekund. 997/100 nie dzieliłoby się równo, problemu by nie było. A tak, znów się trzeba wczołgiwać w czeluści szachtu, tym razem z laptopem, otwierać dekiel ustrojstwa i całość przeprogramowywać. Dziwne, że niechcemisie już od tych paru miesięcy, od kiedy sterownik działa?

Dobra, dosyć nudzenia o procesorach, teraz o czymś bardziej precyzyjnym i zaawansowanym, choć też związanym z kabelkologią stosowaną. A konkretnie z instalacją TV. Mamy w domu w sumie 7 gniazdek TV. I mniejsza, że wykorzystane jest jedno, w salonie, teoretycznie mogą kiedyś być potrzebne wszystkie. 
Jednak, na budowę na obecnym etapie całej stacji rozdzielczej do domowej kablówki nie miałem jakoś ani sił ani ochoty (bo i po co robić teraz coś, co za ładnych kilka lat, jak dzieci podrosną na tyle, żeby w ogóle rozpatrywać ideę mania przez nich osobnych odbiorników TV, może być już totalnie nieaktualne i nieżyciowe?). Z drugiej jednak strony pęk koncentryków kończący się na strychu straszył i momentami mocno przeszkadzał. No bruździł po prostu. Zwłaszcza, że ja stary kablarz i poniewierające się luzem przewody depresję u mnie wywołują  :wink:  Chodziło mi już od dawna po głowie, żeby te koncentryki zakończyć tak, jak się zakańcza okablowanie ethernetowe, na jakimś patchpannelu. Przecież musi być coś takiego i do CaTV. Tak... usiadłem kiedyś przy komputerze, zacząłem szukać i oczywiście znalazłem. Patchpanele ze złączami "F" do racków 19", 10", standalone - do wyboru do koloru. Ceny - od setek złotych w górę. Właściwie bez wyraźnej granicy, taki za tysiaka też gdzieś widziałem (wyposażony w cośtam był co prawda...). 
Co było robić? Ścinków blachy u mnie jeszcze spory zapas, profesjonalna giętarka do blachy cały czas służy dzielnie (choć swoją drogą, dojrzewam do pomysłu kupienia sobie albo zrobienia samodzielnie prawdziwej, takiej małej, stołowej), w klepaniu tejże blachy młotkiem też już pewną wprawę zyskałem, zrobiłem sobie patchpanela sam. Na miarę. Jakby ktoś zauroczony pomysłem i wykonaniem bardzo chciał, mogę zrobić jeszcze jedną. A niech stracę, za pincet  :Lol: 



(poniżej widać jeszcze nieuporządkowane i niepopaskowane przewody. Część niknie w patchpanelu, a drugie tyle wisi luzem jako rezerwa - do każdego z gniazdek TV puściłem po dwa przewody. Tak właściwie nie wiadomo po co, ale są - niech będą.


I ostatnia rzecz, już króciutko - numerek "policyjny". zaplanowany już z dawien dawna, sam pomysł przyszedł do głowy małżonce, z nagła w trakcie robienia elewacji, przewód do zasilania wynalazku przeciągałem przez styropian pod dość świeżo nałożoną strukturą, przy pomocy metrowego szydełka  :smile: 
Całość odleżała się, bo wiecznie czegoś brakowało (głównie chęci do zabrania się za taką pierdołę), ale wreszcie zrobiłem i od kilku dni cieszy oko  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Zatem robota wykonana na 5 - kę  :yes:

----------


## bajcik

@sterowanie LEDów
1. Pytanie początkującego elektronika: jak mierzysz to napięcie? Masa sterownika jest (domniemuję) odseparowana za transformatorem zasilacza. Łączysz ją z nautralnym?
2. Zamiast kombinować z wilokrotnym pomiarem, może trzebaby przenieść problem w hardware? Jakaś diodka, kondensatorek, te sprawy...

@patchpanel
Zgrabnie wyszło. ale dlaczego nieużywana rezerwa dalej straszy, bruździ i (o dziwo) nie wywołuje depresji u starego kablarza?

@numerek
Całkiem efektowne. Świeci na okrągło czy tylko w nocy? Podpinałeś to pod oświetlenie schodowe niskonapięciowe czy osobny zasilacz?

Tak podpytuję, bo twoje niektóre rozwiązania bywały już kopiowane  :roll eyes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kopiowane??? A copyright???  :Evil:   :Lol: 

Ad 1) broń boże nic nie łączę, tam jest pełna separacja, napięcie jest kontrolowane przy pomocy transoptora. Linia od żarówki świeci transoptorem przy pomocy kilku oporników, po drugiej stronie transoptora już siedzi procesor i bezpośrednio patrzy czy się świeci, czy nie.

Ad2) ano własnie tak sobie radośnie uznałem, że prościej będzie to rozwiązać software'owo.  Ja tam mam w sumie cztery kanały do sprawdzania obecności sieci i gdybym na każdym miał posadzić filtr wygładzający tętnienia, trochę by mi się ciasno na płytce zrobiło, a ograniczony obudową DIN byłem. Oczywiście, dałoby się, ale programowo wydało się łatwiej. I zresztą jest łatwiej, tylko kwestia wychwycenia w porę wszelakich niuansów  :smile: 

Ad patchpanel) - nie było sensu robić dwa razy większego patchpanela i rozszywać wszystkiego, reszta w ramach porządkowania tych kabli zostanie zwinięta w kółko i przytrytytkowana pod spodem korytka, będzie wtedy elegancko i profesjonalnie  :smile: 

Ad numerek) - świeci oczywiście tylko w nocy, mam już w domu dość rozbudowaną instalację "za zmierzchówką" więc po prostu wpiąłem ją gdzieś, gdzie było mi najbliżej. Zasilanie - na razie jest to osobny zasilacz, w którego roli występuje stara ładowarka od jeszcze starszej komórki wetknięta do gniazdka "przedłużaczowego" i ućkana pod maskownicą w rozdzielni, ale "na warsztacie" właśnie mi się rodzi wielokanałowy zasilacz 12V, który docelowo ma zasilać wszelakie niskonapięciowe urządzenia (m.in. z powodu, że mimo dwóch listew gniazdek w racku, nie mam już trochę gdzie kolejnych zasilaczy "wtyczkowych" wtykać) i docelowo podłączę to właśnie tam.

----------


## Jarek.P

, *Marki, 12-01-2014*


*ZAWIADOMIENIE*


*Dot.: przył. wod. urz. z dn. 29/12/2011/zn/fi/red*


*Niniejszym, zawiadamia się wszystkie osoby wzorujące się na konstrukcji konsoli licznikowo-zaworowo-filtracyjnej przyłącza wody, zainstalowanej w Domu w Lesie, że wersja druga konsoli, zainstalowana w dniu 29 grudnia 2011r. niniejszym traci ważność. Wszelkie kopie konstrukcji należy w trybie natychmiastowym zdemontować w zakresie od punktu przedreduktorowopomiarowego do punktu zareduktorowopomiarowego, a w zwolnione miejsce wstawić nową konstrukcję jak w opisie w uzasadnieniu poniżej, aktualizując tym samym konsolę do wersji trzeciej. Zarządzenie wchodzi w życie ze skutkiem natychmiastowym, bez możliwości odwołania się.

Podpisano, pieczątka, załączniki, eciepecie.
*

Dobra, a teraz konkretniej, o co chodzi: kiedyśtam przerabiałem tą konsolę dodając filtr i przenosząc do niej reduktor, pierwotnie zainstalowany przez kotłowników na zasilaniu ciepłej wody. Wyglądało to wtedy tak (straszył jeszcze brak fug na dole):



Niestety, wynalazek nie sprawdził się, głównie z powodu owego reduktora właśnie. Za małą przepływność skubany miał, ktoś gdzieś mi powiedział, że one tak mają przy zbyt małej różnicy ciśnień między dolotem a wyjściem. U mnie z wodociągów idzie około 4,5 bara, w domu usiłowałem mieć 3,5 bara. I miałem, tyle, że przy otworzeniu jakiegokolwiek kranu ciśnienie spadało do półtora bara, korzystanie jednoczesne z dwóch kranów powodowało już mocno zauważalny spadek wypływu, zwłaszcza na poddaszu. W szczególnych sytuacjach typu: ktoś na górze myje się pod prysznicem, a w tym czasie ktoś na dole spuszcza wodę w toalecie, powodując gwałtowny spadek ciśnienia wody zimnej, bywało to dość przykre czasem...
Co było robić? Natychmiast po stwierdzeniu problemu postanowiłem reduktor wywalić, tyle, że pomysł musiał dojrzeć, okrzepnąć, nabrać mocy... ot, dwa latka jak z bicza trzasnął minęły i już, można było działać  :Lol: 

Wywalenie reduktora problemem nie było, gorzej natomiast ze znalezieniem czegoś pasującego w to miejsce. Szczęśliwie moja skrzynka z hydraulicznym szpejem, zawierająca wszystko to, co było kupione i nieużyte, ewentualnie użyte i zdemontowane plus jeszcze trochę gratów absolutnie nieznanego pochodzenia, w sumie już coś koło 10kg waży (a ja ostatnio zastanawiałem się, czy na allegro jakiejś wyprzedaży nie zrobić i nie powystawiać tego wszystkiego za grosze, możne ktoś kupi hurtem. Samych korków 1/2" mam chyba ze 20 sztuk., całą masę przejśćiówek 3/4"-PEX16mm, nówki sztuki...).

Wracając do rzeczy, nowa, lepsza konsola wygląda tak:



(to kotłownia, nie salon, więc nikt na codzień pajęczyn za rurami nie omiata. Zwłaszcza, że przy ilości pająków z nami zamieszkujących omiatanie pajęczyn to i tak syzyfowa praca).

Jak widać, reduktor został zastąpiony przez trójnik (na nim manometr, ten sam. Manometr być musi! Najchętniej dałbym ze dwa, a pomiędzy nimi jeszcze rtęciowy. I gwizdek z łańcuchem), dwa nyple i holender. Tego holendra kupiłem tak na wszelki wypadek przy okazji jakichś poważniejszych zakupów hydraulicznych, jeszcze na etapie budowy. Bo taki holender to nigdy, choler..... ten..., holender, nie wiadomo, czy się do czegoś nie przyda. Każdy ma przecież w domu takiego holendra, prawda? Ten też, odleżał sobie we wspomnianej skrzynce, poleżał, w końcu się doczekał.
(dla niehydraulicznych: holender to taka złączka pozwalająca na połączenie dwóch stron rur, niezależnie od siebie skręcanych, tu na zdjęciu jest między manometrem a niebieską obudową filtra, to takie zgrubienie. Bez holendra, żeby tą instalację skręcić musiałbym ją najpierw rozmontować całą aż do któregoś demontowalnego końca, a potem kolejno nakręcać kolejne elementy.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Zarzadzenie zostało przyjete  :wink:   Odwołałbym się ale skoro brak takiej mozliwości  :big tongue: 
A tak poważnie i tak podziwiam że tak długo wytrzymałeś z modernizacją tego ustrojstwa. Pełen podziwu fan i nasladowca w niektórych sprawach budowlanych  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

"Podziwiasz", mówisz, że tak długo wytrzymałem?  :wink:  :big lol: 
Cóż, użyłbym tu innego słowa, ale niech będzie, że jest to godne podziwu  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

Jarek, a co zmieniłeś na liczniku wody - coś tam przyszło, ale to chyba nie neodym  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Prawie jak neodym  :Lol: 

Moje "wodociągi" niedawno zrobiły akcję wymiany liczników na takie z modułem odczytu radiowego. Bardzo pomysłowa rzecz: aktywowany sygnałem radiowym, zwrotnie transmituje stan licznika. Zasięg - kilkaset metrów teoretycznie. Praktycznie - całkowicie wystarczający, żeby samochód z "wodociągów" po prostu przejeżdżając wzdłuż ulicy, dokonał odczytu ze wszystkich posesji po drodze, bez zatrzymywania się, wchodzenia do domu, umawiania się z nieobecnymi i tym podobnych.

----------


## bajcik

Mam chyba identyczny reduktor, z resztą cała moja konstrukcja jest kopiowana ... znaczy się inspirowana twoją. Ciśnienie przed też 4.5bar, za ustawiłem malutko, może 2-2.5bar i o dziwo chodzi. ... chociaż nie pamiętam czy spuszczano wodę podczas prysznicowania na górze.

Nie napisałeś czy przeróbka pomogła. Jak się zachowuje ciśnienie za tym filtrem po odkręceniu dwóch kranów.




> (dla niehydraulicznych: holender to taka złączka pozwalająca na połączenie dwóch stron rur, niezależnie od siebie skręcanych, tu na zdjęciu jest między manometrem a niebieską obudową filtra, to takie zgrubienie. Bez holendra, żeby tą instalację skręcić musiałbym ją najpierw rozmontować całą aż do któregoś demontowalnego końca, a potem kolejno nakręcać kolejne elementy.


http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%9Arubunek

----------


## Jarek.P

Pomogła. Jak chol... holender pomogła  :smile: 

Problemy ze spadkami ciśnienia odeszły jak ręką odjął. Szczerze mówiąc pojawiły się nawet inne: prysznic przy odkręconej wodzie na max stał się wręcz nieprzyjemny, woda leci z taką siłą, że aż kłuje, trzeba przy myciu wodę otwierać na pół gwizdka. No, chyba, że ktoś takie "masaże" lubi... 
Słuchawkę mamy z funkcją "biczy wodnych", obawiam się, że teraz te bicze by działały jak myjka ciśnieniowa  :smile: 

Jaki ten twój reduktor był? Ten mój zdemontowany to był Honeywell.

Holender/śrubunek - tak, wiem, że obecnie na takie ustrojstwo mówi się śrubunek i właściwie bardzo trudno już znaleźć inne zastosowanie tej nazwy. Ale w czasach, kiedy mnie dziadek uczył podstaw hydrauliki, takie ustrojstwo nazywało się holender, a śrubunek to było coś takiego:



o to był śrubunek, pomiędzy kołnierzami miał pakunek, a dzięki takim połączeniom szanująca się kotłownia zyskiwała na uroku  :smile: 



J.

----------


## piotrorl

Fantastyczny projekt i wykonanie. Zawsze marzyłem o domu w lesie i chyba się skuszę na coś podobnego. Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję i polecam. Jakby co, namiary na producenta pułapek na kuny mogę podesłać  :smile:

----------


## PeZet

Jarku.P, Bajciku (kolejność nieprzypadkowa z uwagi na autora),
a po co zakładacie reduktory ciśnienia, zastanawiam się bez cienia krytyki.
W mojej instalacji są 4bary i nie przyszło mi do głowy, by redukować. Po co?

----------


## Jarek.P

Hmmm.... jakby Ci tu napisać... żeby było bardziej profesjonalnie - wystarczy?  :Evil:   :wink: 


A na poważnie - w moim wodociągu jest ciśnienie 4,5bara, jak robili mi kotłownię, to stwierdzili, że to ciśnienie na granicy i jak nocą jakieś skoki ciśnienia będą, to strach i lepiej zredukować. Reduktor pierwotnie chronił kocioł i zbiornik CWU, ale tam się nie sprawdzał kompletnie (różne ciśnienia w rurach z ciepłą i z zimną to naprawdę było kiepskie rozwiązanie, z wielu przyczyn), więc go przeniosłem na przyłącze. 
Teraz, po demontażu całkowitym skoków ciśnienia jakoś nie widuję. Choć i nie siedzę nad tym manometrem i nie śledzę go. Hmmm.... może wymienić go na taki z możliwością zdalnego odczytu i robić ciągły monitoring ciśnienia na serwerze? Kabel tam podprowadzony mam...

----------


## aiki

A nie ma jakiegoś manometru ze wskazówką pokazującą maximum?

----------


## PeZet

> (...)nie siedzę nad tym manometrem i nie śledzę go. Hmmm.... może wymienić go na taki z możliwością zdalnego odczytu i robić ciągły monitoring ciśnienia na serwerze? Kabel tam podprowadzony mam...


Manometr...
Piękny wynalazek.
Poświęcałem mu sporo czasu i wciąż poświęcam, instalacyjnie. Wędruje wciąż w różne istotne miejsca.
Nie szarżowałbym z ciągłym monitoringiem... ciśnienie może skoczyć.

----------


## Jarek.P

Gdyby ktoś nie załapał, to ten ciągły monitoring był bardziej w kategoriach żartu  :wink:  Choć akurat takiego całkiem realnego, właściwie przed jego realizacją powstrzymuje mnie tylko wrodzone sknerstwo połączone z wyobraźnią podpowiadającą, ile może kosztować przetwornik ciśnienie/sygnał elektryczny. No chyba, że samemu, kupić zwykły sprężynowy i zamiast wskazówki założyć mu enkoder...

Co do skoków ciśnienia - mimo wszystko myślę, że ogromna większość posesji podłączonych do tych wodociągów żadnego reduktora nie ma. I żyją...

J.

----------


## bajcik

> Gdyby ktoś nie załapał, to ten ciągły monitoring był bardziej w kategoriach żartu  Choć akurat takiego całkiem realnego, właściwie przed jego realizacją powstrzymuje mnie tylko wrodzone sknerstwo połączone z wyobraźnią podpowiadającą, ile może kosztować przetwornik ciśnienie/sygnał elektryczny. No chyba, że samemu, kupić zwykły sprężynowy i zamiast wskazówki założyć mu enkoder...


zwykły manometr + podświetlenie + kamerka IP + serwer z uruchomionym zoneminder  :sick: 




> Co do skoków ciśnienia - mimo wszystko myślę, że ogromna większość posesji podłączonych do tych wodociągów żadnego reduktora nie ma. I żyją...


Niektórzy gorzej żyją tyle że gorzej. Na przykład wodociągi robią jakieś prace i ciśnienie skoczy tak mocno że wężyki pękają. Nie mam linka pod ręką, ale ktoś na forum pisał.

Do tłumienia uderzeń ciśnienia chyba też naczynie przeponowe się nadaje, ale niech się może doświadczony hydraulik wypowie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Eeee, za dużo kombinowania. Manometr, wskazówka won, w jej miejsce wycięta z cienkiej plexi tarcza z naklejonym wydrukowanym na folii takim obrazkiem:



I rządek ośmiu transoptorów szczelinowych. W najprostszej postaci to by można było podać wprost na interfejs LPT serwera (stary trup, to ma jeszcze). Albo oczywiście zrobić kolejną zabawkę z procesorem i migającą diodką, która sama zrobi statystyki  :smile: 

Co do ciśnienia - o ile dobrze pamiętam (i dobrze kojarzę, o czym piszesz), chodziło o czyszczenie wodociągów, które miało polegać na ich "przedmuchaniu" wyższym ciśnieniem, oczywiście po zamknięciu zasuw na odgałęzieniach. I nie pamiętam, czy zasuwa okazała się niesprawna, czy nie zamknęli jej, w każdym razie ciśnienie poszło człowiekowi w instalację. Tu naczynie by niewiele dało, choć dla ochrony przed skokami wynikającymi z "uderzeń" (ten efekt "dygającego" wężyka przy spłuczce kiblowej w momencie, kiedy zawór napełniający się zamyka) to by mógł być nawet niezły pomysł. U siebie naczynie wzbiorcze na CWU mam, ale kurczę, założyłem je już za zaworem zwrotnym, dla ochrony instalacji ciepłej wody, tam akurat było bardzo potrzebne:



 Drugie dołożyć? Warto?...

----------


## PeZet

Lepiej nie śledzić. Zrobić i nie śledzić.
Ciśnienie może skoczyć - krwiste. Tom miał na myśli.
A żart? Żart albo i nie żart.
Osobiście przyznaję, że cała moja budowa to bardziej żart. Bo jakże to, samorobnie dom?
A i nie żart.

Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Jarek.P

@PeZet - wiesz, mi zdjęcie tego reduktora zajęło dwa lata. Ile będę dumał nad ewentualnym dołożeniem tam monitoringu ciśnienia? Do emerytury?  :wink: 



Zima do nas właśnie przyszła, zasypało nas po... no może nie po pas, ale biało jest. I podobno ma być. Cóż. Ten rosyjski meteorololorolog, który przepowiadał jeszcze jesienią, że do końca roku będzie pogoda wczesnojesienna, a od stycznia zacznie nadciągać zima stulecia póki co może mówić "a nie mówiłem". Jesieniowiosna do końca roku była? Była. Zima stulecia nad USA nadeszła? Nadeszła. A ponieważ ta zima u nich to był nasunięty na tereny USA wir arktyczny, który obecnie od nich wraca z powrotem, to pytanie, czy się zatrzyma jak Bozia kazała nad biegunem, czy dla odmiany przejdzie na drugą stronę i u nas będzie -40? Zobaczymy...

Do budowy zaś wracając... zacząłem sobie właśnie zdawać sprawę, że budowa uzależnia. Może budowoholizm nie jest tak silny i nie tak zgubny, jak alkoholizm, czy narkotykoholizm, ale z takim pracoholizmem już jest porównywalny spokojnie. Tak w sumie, to nawet nie wiadomo kiedy to przychodzi, ale w pewnym momencie człowiek pozbawiony prac budowlanych robi się nerwowy, niespokojny, spać nie może, miejsca sobie też nie może znaleźć, bandziuch rośnie, nerwy na wierzchu i tylko chodzi i szuka, co by tu jeszcze pobudować. Co będzie, jak wszelkie okazje się skończą? Mam rozwalić coś i zacząć od nowa? (w sumie... znalazłoby się parę rzeczy, które chętnie bym zrobił od nowa) Ewentualnie, może się zacznę wynajmować do wykończeń po okolicznych budowach, do pensji dorobię przynajmniej. Oczywiście, jeśli tylko komuś będzie pasowało wykańczanie w tempie 1 łazienka na kwartał, praca jedynie w soboty  :smile: 

Póki co jednak szczęśliwie przy kolejnym napadzie głodu budowlanego znalazłem sobie coś. Trzecią łazienkę, tą przy naszej sypialni. Nie tknięta jeszcze, w stanie surowym, jedynie z gipskartonami i gołym betonem na podłodze. No raj dla budowoholika (budoholika?) po prostu!  :Lol: 

Jakiekolwiek roboty w tejże łazience musiały i tak zostać zaczęte od hydrauliki, o czym przypominał, ot, choćby taki napis wykonany niegdyś "ku pamięci" na gipskartonie:



Należało zamontować tą bidettę i przy okazji poprawić przyłącze wody do spłuczki na bardziej sztywne. Jedną bidettę już mamy w łazience na dole, ale ten konkretny model (Tres) nie sprawdził się. Słuchawka ma zły strumień wody, nie rozpyla, tylko sika dość zwartym. Poza tym drogawa. Tu postanowiłem być cwańszy. Zamiast kompletnego zestawu firmowej bidetty zakupiłem niemal dwa razy taniej zawór podtynkowy prysznicowy i "przyłącze podtynkowe kątowe", wszystko z zestawu do wykonania prysznica podtynkowego. 
Do tego wychechłałem sobie z poniewierających się w garażu resztek profila CD (wszystko, począwszy od 10cm zrzynków pieczołowicie przechowywane, bo to się może przydać!) konsolkę, która to wszystko miała trzymać w kupie i w odpowiednim miejscu. Następnie złapałem za zgrzewarkę i zacząłem sobie zgrzewać taką fajną, zgrabną instalacyjkę:



I właśnie przy robieniu tego zdjęcia przypomniało mi się coś. Coś bardzo ważnego. Coś, o czym kiedyś pisałem nawet, o dokładnie tutaj, w poście zawierającym pamiętny odcinek "Mody na Sukces", zaraz pod pierwszym zdjęciem zawartym w tamtym poście. Ano, zrobiłem wtedy na odwrót podejścia ciepłej i zimnej wody. Bo w wylewce nie miałem za bardzo miejsca na krzyżowanie rur, a zrobienie tego wyżej jest już bezproblemowe. Tylko trzeba o tym pamiętać. 
Zaraz potem uświadomiłem sobie coś innego. Że w przypadku natrysku zwykle zawór jest niżej, a wylewka wyżej, w związku z czym wyjście z zaworu do wylewki znajduje się u góry, nie u dołu. I że zawór zamontowany odwrotnie (bo można, czemu nie) będzie miał odwrotnie oznaczenia ciepłej i zimnej wody (same oznaczenia bądź i ciepła/zimna też będą na odwrót, zależnie, jak się podłączy).
Znaczy, suma sumarum, instalacja rurek nie miała szans być taka ładna, jak ją zacząłem robić. Musiałem ją pociąć i zrobić bardziej w formie dzieła sztuki współczesnej, nie pierwszy to już raz zresztą (a, nawiasem mówiąc, ja cały czas czekam na te zaproszenia z galerii sztuk pięknych i co? Nic, panie, nic...).

Skończona dziś, przy wtórze klęcia i psioczenia wersja druga przyłącza wygląda jak widać:



Zimna jak należy z prawej, ciepła z lewej, wylot z zaworu skierowany do góry i doprowadzony na dół pod zawór, przy okazji od zimnej jeszcze odejście wody do spłuczki - mucha nie siada, prawda? Wszystko ładnie, równo i prosto  :big grin: 

Jeszcze tylko próba szczelności (kapie? Nie kapie. To ok!), pianka izolacyjna i można zakrywać. Na razie pierwsza warstwa GK:



O i to tak poczeka, przy następnym przypływie głodu zakryję to drugą warstwą, a potem... kto wie, może zacznę kleić płytki?  :stir the pot: 


Na na koniec jeszcze jeden drobiazg. Zdjęcie przedstawiające tą instalację w dalszym planie:



rury, jak rury, pięknie wyszły (prawda????!!!!!????) ale folia paroizolacyjna... o, to jest prawdziwe dzieło sztuki  :bash: 
Poddaszowcy moi, jak może pamiętacie, twierdzili, że podwijają folię pod wełnę, że ona własnym ciężarem ją dociska i że to wystarczy. Otóż nie wystarcza, wieje nam z gniazdek i z każdego otworu w gipskartonach, jaki się gdziekolwiek znajdzie. Nie wiem, może dlatego, że, jak się teraz okazuje, chyba nigdzie ta folia nie jest tak podwijana? Tutaj, podobnie jak i w pokoju Wyjątka oraz w naszej sypialni po prostu dyndała sobie wesoło u dołu.  :bash: 
To, co na zdjęciu jest już po moich poprawkach: podwinąłem ją tak jak oni wymyślili, dodatkowo styk skleiłem pianką PU, tąże pianką zapiankowałem też każde miejsce, z którego mi zimnym dmuchało. Aż dmuchać przestało całkiem. Kurcze, tak po prawdzie, to należałoby w ten sposób całe poddasze, wokół domu przelecieć, bo to moje piankowanie przez nawiercane w GK dziury cośtam pewnie daje, ale w 100% szczelne nie jest przecież. Cóż, jeszcze ze dwie kuny, po jednej na pokój, może jakiś grubszy remoncik gdzieś i powoli się i to zrobi  :smile: 

I tym optymistycznym akcentem...

J.

----------


## GraMar

> Cóż, jeszcze ze dwie kuny, po jednej na pokój, może jakiś grubszy remoncik gdzieś i powoli się i to zrobi 
> 
> I tym optymistycznym akcentem...
> 
> J.


 :smile:  Witam 
Lepiej nie wywołaj wilka [kuny] z lasu... Jednak nie zaszkodzi obejrzeć ślady na śniegu, czy następny zmarznięty futrzak nie marzy o ociepleniu końca kręgosłupa  :tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Hehe, też na to wpadłem, oglądałem dziś rano  :Lol: 
Na razie tylko koty łażą i ptaszydła przebrzydłe (kraaa kraaa), nic więcej. 

J.

----------


## PeZet

Budoholizm - bardzo dobrze rozumię i popieram w całej swej rozciągłości jako do życia niezbędny.
Dobuduj garaż.
Fundamenty!
Ściany!
Strop!
Instalacje!!!
(Mam zresztą to w planie, kiedy skończę budowę domku - budoholizm, tak, przyznaję, jestem budoholikiem, przypadek kliniczny)

Zamiana lewy z prawym - moim zdaniem dałeś radę, bezapelacyjnie. Pełen podziw, dajesz wsparcie, że można... i że działa.


Ale od remontu uchowaj nas, Panie, o ile nie wiąże się on z totalną demolką.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurczę, ale garaż mam. 
Chyba, żeby szopę, którą zresztą i tak straszę żonę od początku historii tego domu, że kiedyś zbuduję? Porządną, murowaną szopę-dobudówkę z jednospadowym dachem krytym papą do której mogłyby przelecieć wszystkie graty trzymane w garażu, przez co samochód cały czas pod chmurką trzymamy.
Muszę przemyśleć...  :big grin: 

Remont... no fakt, że to już nie jest to samo, ale czasem nie ma wyjścia, niestety. Jeszcze pół biedy, jak po takiej kunie trzeba pół dachu rozebrać i zrobić od nowa, ale najczęściej jest to jakieśtam malowanie, bleee  :bash:

----------


## GraMar

> Jeszcze pół biedy, jak po takiej kunie trzeba pół dachu rozebrać i zrobić od nowa, ale najczęściej jest to jakieśtam malowanie, bleee



Przydreptałam po radę...
Jakie gniazdo kupić do "siły"do garażu, to drugi kabel od lewej strony pionowo prowadzony  :sad:   Muszę zakupić i założyć szybko osprzęt!!
Teraz są już tynki...Dzięki!!

----------


## Jarek.P

pięciobolcowe, 16A ma być, najlepiej wtynkowe.

Co prawda można założyć natynkowe, o takie:



ale moim zdaniem estetyczniej wygląda wtynkowe (tylko potrzebne będzie wykucie dziury na puszkę):

----------


## GraMar

Teraz na tej ścianie jest 10cm grafitowego+tynk cem-wap.
Znalazłam następną fotkę, jest jakaś puszka. Wygląda na to, Jarku, że będzie odpowiednie kwadratowe gniazdo, które podałeś?
Bardzo dziękuję  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, wygląda mi to na puszkę od takiego gniazda, a że to jest sprzedawane najczęściej w kompletach, to rozejrzyj się, może gdzieś Ci się poniewiera i reszta tego gniazda? Jeśli nie, to Leroj/Castorama, w obu te gniazda są. Tylko pamiętaj: pięciobolcowe, 16A. 

Niezamaco  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> T
> Niezamaco


Jest, bardzo jest- trudno byłoby pędzać po sklepach z laptopem!! Buziaki

----------


## rewo66

Ja montowałem niedawno 2 takie gniazda siłowe wtynkowe. Kupione na allegro za śmieszne pieniądze a wygląda to faktycznie estetyczniej i nie wystaje tak ze ściany. Kucie kwadratowej dziury było nieodzowne niestety.

----------


## RAPczyn

> U mnie z wodociągów idzie około 4,5 bara, w domu usiłowałem mieć 3,5 bara. I miałem, tyle, że przy otworzeniu jakiegokolwiek kranu ciśnienie spadało do półtora bara, korzystanie jednoczesne z dwóch kranów powodowało już mocno zauważalny spadek wypływu, zwłaszcza na poddaszu.


"Znachor" obstawił w ciemno, że powodem takiego zachowania może być mała średnica rury lub pędzel na zgrzewie. Jest gdzieś w necie artykuł na temat jakiej średnicy rury powinny być by woda nie dopłynęła do kranu  :wink: 

Ps. Prawdopodobnie przyda mi się taki reduktor... ile???

----------


## Jarek.P

Za mała średnica rur - to nie u mnie  :smile:  (DN32, DN25 i DN20 na podejściach, przypominam).

Przewężenie na zgrzewie - cóż, głowy sobie nie dam uciąć, ale szczerze mówiąc nie przypuszczam, poza tym argument ostateczny: po zdjęciu reduktora problemy zniknęły jak ręką odjął. Sam reduktor jeszcze może być przytkany choćby farfoclami z pakuł, ale tak od wlotu nie widzę, siateczka widoczna na wlocie jest czysta. Nie rozkręcałem go jednak.

Jeśli się przyda, to zapraszam (ale dziś, ew. dopiero za tydzień, bo wyjeżdżam w delegację), co do ceny - jestem otwarty na propozycję, bo szczerze mówiąc nie mam pojęcia ile może być wart używany reduktor, bez korka zaślepiającego gniazdo manometru (bo ten przełożyłem na swoją konsolę, a korka mi nie zostawiliście  :smile: ). Nówka w sklepie kosztuje wg ceneo od 60 do 80zł. 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Herzliche cośtamcośtam from Greifswald!

J. (wczoraj zupgrade'owany do v.43 - cóż, latka lecą...)

----------


## GraMar

No to Twoje zdrówko przez następne 100 lat






> Herzliche cośtamcośtam from Greifswald!
> 
> J. (wczoraj zupgrade'owany do v.43 - cóż, latka lecą...)

----------


## netbet

> Herzliche cośtamcośtam from Greifswald!
> 
> J. (wczoraj zupgrade'owany do v.43 - cóż, latka lecą...)



O CHOLERA !!! przegapiłem wpis!

Najlepszego !!!! "stary dziadu" :big lol:

----------


## compi

Jarku! Żeby nie musiał już śpiewać kunie  "Nigdy więcej nie patrz na mnie takim wzrokiem" gdy będziesz ją wypuszczał z klatki, żebyś nie musiał redukować redukcyjnych reduktorów, a żebyś mógł w spokoju lutować scalaki, spawać ogrodzenie i cieszyć się rodziną! Sto lat!

----------


## nita83

Sto lat bez kuny za to z nieograniczonym budżetem na warsztat  :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

jeszcze zdążyłem  :smile: 

wszystkiego najlepszego Jarek, sto lat

----------


## GraMar

No to kuna już na mojej ulicy, wczoraj wieczorem pędziła środkiem drogi   :sick: 





> Sto lat bez kuny za to z nieograniczonym budżetem na warsztat

----------


## blekowca

Jak szaleć to szaleć. Życzę żeby redakcja Muratora publikowała twój dziennik w wersji LIVE z przekładem na wszelkie języki światowe i tak podrasowane dzieło osiągnęło do następnego _upgrejdu_  :wink:  oglądalność 100 000 000 000 odsłon. Przebiłbyś Gangnam Style  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję Wam bardzo za życzenia bardzo się miło od takiej lektury robi, zwłaszcza na "obczyźnie"  :smile: 




> Żeby nie musiał już śpiewać kunie "Nigdy więcej nie patrz na mnie takim wzrokiem" gdy będziesz ją wypuszczał z klatki


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

@Gramar - Ty weź mnie nie strasz, co? Ona miała zostać po tamtej stronie Wisły!

@Tinek, @Netbet - dzięki  :smile: 

@blekowca - i audiobooki, koniecznie audiobooki. A potem może film "na motywach"? Parę scen aż by się prosiło o sfilmowanie  :big grin:  Halo, czy jest tu gdzieś agent Paramount Pictures?  :wink: 

@nita83 - ech, trafiłaś  :yes:  Dzięki  :smile: 


J.

PS: "stary dziadu"!!!! :mad:   :Lol:

----------


## Drimeth

Spóźnione, ale szczere  :smile: 
Wszystkiego najlepszego!

----------


## rewo66

Ja tys lekko spóźniony składam życzenia 100 lat w uśmiechu i zdrowiu. I żeby nigdy nie zabrakło ci browaru pod ręką  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

BTW - muszę nową produkcję zrobić, jak wrócę...

----------


## GraMar

> @Gramar - Ty weź mnie nie strasz, co? Ona miała zostać po tamtej stronie Wisły!


Wyglądała na miejscową cwaniarę ze świetną znajomością terenu!

Poza tym  
http://www.marki.pl/www/aktualnosc-2103 -podobno nasze osiedle ma coś otrzymać, przetargi ruszą niebawem...

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarek .   100 lat z hakiem !!!

----------


## Jarek.P

@Gramar - miejscową marecką cwaniarę, mówisz? Cóż.... pułapka czeka, jakby co. A na dachu teraz mi leży system wczesnego ostrzegania, jakby co, to szybko się zauważy, że coś nowego po nim biega  :smile: 

Co do Burmistrza - miłobybyło, ale wiesz... wybory idą. 


@Krzysztof - dzięki!  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Muszę, po prostu muszę to pokazać!  :Lol: 

Już ładnych parę osób mnie pytało, po co mi właściwie te wszystkie sterowniki, które ćkam w różnych miejscach, czemu to właściwie ma służyć.
Tu jest bardzo fajna odpowiedź

----------


## Jarek.P

I druga:

----------


## GraMar

Jaruś w delegacji





 :tongue:  +++++++++ listonosz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :big lol:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Spóźnione 100 lat Jarku..

----------


## Jarek.P

.... już wróciłem....

@Kamila i Marcin - dzięki  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Muszę, po prostu muszę to pokazać! 
> 
> Już ładnych parę osób mnie pytało, po co mi właściwie te wszystkie sterowniki, które ćkam w różnych miejscach, czemu to właściwie ma służyć.
> Tu jest bardzo fajna odpowiedź


..znaczy tatuś szykuje chłopakom "niespodziankę" na przyszłość :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## bajcik

> ..znaczy tatuś szykuje chłopaką


Ała, moje oczy!
[


Na każde pytanie "po co tyle sterowników" warto odpowiadać pytaniem "a który pani/pana zadaniem jest zbędny?"

----------


## Jarek.P

:smile:  Trochę trudniej się odpowiada na pytania typu "a czy nie można było tych świateł włączać normalnie?"  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Można, ale po co? Toż to takie pójście na łatwiznę. Więcej kabli, mniej funkcjonalności i frajdy.
To jakby pójść pieszo zamiast wsiadać w machinę pędzoną silnikeim spalania wewnętrznego poprzez jakieś przekładnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

> To jakby pójść pieszo zamiast wsiadać w machinę


 :yes:

----------


## rewo66

Świetne klipy reklamowe. Dawno się tak nie uśmiałem. Jestem mimo to zwolennikiem włączania światła metodą tradycyjna ale .........  no właśnie ...

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż... powiedzmy, że póki co jedyny realny scenariusz u nas to ten drugi. Bo i reakcja Wyjątka byłaby dokładnie taka, jak prezentowana i uwielbiane przez niego gry podobnie wyglądają (nie, nie pozwalamy mu, ale to nie takie proste czasem, on naprawdę sprawnie obsługuje komputer), a i postać pana wyglądającego *prawie* jak Apollo, który zanudza koleżanki z pracy ciągłym opowiadaniem, jaki fajny sterownik w domu zrobił, też podejrzanie znajomo mi wygląda...   :Lol: 

J.

PS: nie, niestety nie wpadłem na to, żeby zdalnie gniazdka w domu odłączać. Ale to da się zrobić, bez większego problemu.
PS2: gorsza sprawa natomiast to fakt, że jedyna "koleżanka z pracy", jaka w moim przypadku wchodzi w grę, to odwiedzająca nas (w pracy!!!) dwa razy na tydzień sprzątaczka. Ale ona też wpada tylko na godzinę.

----------


## YERBA MATE

Bałagan w mieszkaniu, obiadu niet, bo ja czytam od wczoraj Twój Dziennik  :wink:  To byłby gwarantowany bestseller w tematyce budowlanej na półkach w EMPIK-u! 
Urzekła mnie Wasza historia, gdyż też budujemy domek w lasku sosnowym i bardzo mi bliskie są Twoje opisy. Ptaszki, jaszczurki, robactwo, muchomorki, ten sam klimat  :wink:  Mamy dopiero SSO, więc sporo czasu zostało mi jeszcze na wyleczenie się z arachnofobii przed przeprowadzką  :wink:  
Projekt LIV 3 G2, fotki na stronach pracowni Archipelag.  Pozdrawiam, Gosia

----------


## Jarek.P

Hehe, dziękuję  :smile:  I również polecam założyć swój DB  :smile: 

A co do kariery literackiej - cóż, gdyby jakiś wydawca był zainteresowany, to ja ten tego... czemu nie  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## YERBA MATE

A jakże! Dziennik założony na sąsiednim forum http://www.archipelag.pl/dzienniki-budowy/gosia12/ , tzn. taki Mini Dzienniczek przy Twoim  :wink: 
Ale u mnie to prędko chyba już nie będzie nowych wpisów, bo teraz  to ja czytam i czytam Twój i jestem dopiero na stronie "o szerszeniach". Zanim dojdę do tej ostatniej to pewnie u mnie będzie już po przeprowadzce  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

...wypadałoby trochę wyciągnąć ten dziennik z forumowych czeluści, prawda?  :wink: 

Trzecia łazienka nam powoli zaczyna dojrzewać, niedawno (znaczy, 'niedawno' w skali szalonego tempa wydarzeń, jaki od jakiegoś czasu w naszym
dzienniku zapanował) pisałem o hydraulice. W ostatni weekend zaś przyszedł czas na płytki. O, proszę, owoc tegoż weekendu:



Owoc ów był sporym wyzwaniem, przynajmniej dla mnie: glazurnika-amatora. Po pierwsze: dwa rodzaje płytek, które różnią się od siebie przede wszystkim nazwą nadrukowaną na pudełku. Tak, te dolne ułożone w karo i te górne, to dwa różne wybarwienia  :Lol:  A najśmieszniejsze jest to, ze dla odmiany ja tą różnicę widzę na ścianie (ale tylko w naturze, na zdjęciu wyglądają identycznie), a moja żona twierdzi, że nie  :big grin: 
Po drugie: to karo nieszczęsne. Kurcze, na ścianie w karo układa się trochę trudniej, niż na podłodze. Krótko pisząc, trzeba uważać nie tylko na poziom, ale i na kierunki skośne.
Po trzecie wreszcie: góra tych płytek w karo musiała wypaść na konkretnej wysokości co do milimetra (przegięcie skosu i co ważniejsze: parapet), przez co pierwszą, "startową" płaszczyznę musiałem układać od góry.
Wszystkie te "po pierwsze/drugie/trzecie" razem wzięte spowodowały, że na wykonanej ścianie są dwa babole, których już nie chciało mi się poprawiać,
głównie z powodu, że za późno zauważyłem. Zresztą, nie rzucają się w oczy, żeby je zauważyć, trzeba wiedzieć, gdzie patrzeć. Znaczy, oczywiście, Główny
Inspektor Nadzoru wytknął mi te potknięcia pięć sekund po wejściu do łazienki (ale moja żona jest tu specyficzna, jak kiedyś pisałem, kochanie moje 'na
oko' dostrzega już odchylenia od poziomu/pionu rzędu JEDNEGO milimetra na metrze, co kiedyśtam wyszło nam w praktyce), normalnie jednak nikt układu płytek aż tak nie analizuje. Zresztą ciekaw jestem, kto wypatrzy babole bez wskazywania palcem. Oba widać na powyższym zdjęciu  :smile:  I nie, nie chodzi o krawędź przy drzwiach, ona będzie zasłonięta ruchomą częścią ościeżnicy, dlatego nawet nie usiłowałem docinać tego równo, leciałem 'na oko".

A jak już przy zagadkach jesteśmy, to następna, skierowana raczej dla czytających z wiedzą ogólnoelektroniczną  :smile: 
Pytanie: co łączy zaawansowaną elektronikę:



z układaniem glazury:



Odpowiedzi proszę przysyłać na kartkach pocztowych  :smile: 


I skoro już przeszedłem do tematów elektronicznych, to czas przedstawić wspominany już kiedyś zasilacz wielokanałowy. Oto i on:



Dwanaście kanałów po 12V/∑15A, każdy z niezależną filtracją zakłóceń i niezależnym zabezpieczeniem. Do tego monitorowane napięcia i sumarycznego prądu wyjściowego  :smile:  
Sam zasilacz powstał, ponieważ zaczęło mi się w serwerowni robić ciasno na listwie zasilającej za UPSem, po prostu pojawiło się tam już tyle zasilaczy "wtyczkowych", że nie mieściły się. Oczywiście, można było dołożyć po prostu drugą listwę z gniazdkami, ale gdzie wtedy zabawa? Czy takie pójście na łatwiznę byłoby w ogóle dopuszczalne w domu elektronika? Nieeeeee! Pomijam już nawet takie drobiazgi, jak większa sumaryczna sprawność jednego dużego zasilacza, czy choćby właśnie możliwość monitorowania parametrów pracy, najważniejsze jest, że nie po to wstawiałem pełnowymiarową szafę serwerową, żeby teraz w niej manianę odstawiać  :Lol: 

A tak bardziej na poważnie: ten zasilacz to po prostu zasilacz. W pierwotnym zamyśle miał to byc zwyczajny, duży zasilacz 12V z rozdziałem wyjść. Dopiero, kiedy wpadłem na pomysł, żeby go zabudować do poniewierającej się w garażu obudowy starego, zabytkowego wręcz KVMa, same możliwości dawane przez tą obudowę zaczęły generować pomysły dodatkowe. I o ile sam zasilacz jest gotów od dawna, tak z tymi dodatkowymi możliwościami cały czas się bujam  :smile: 
No bo sami zobaczcie: jest wyświetlacz, jest klawiatura. No jak tu nie podłączyć tego do procka? Wyświetlacz - pomysł na jego zagospodarowanie był oczywisty, dorobiłem pomiar napięcia i prądu, ale co u licha zrobić z klawiaturą? Póki co klawisze robią "bip" przy ich naciskaniu, przyciskiem Scn można się przerzucić na wizualizację stanu poszczególnych wyjść. Planuję jeszcze dorobienie pomiaru temperatury przetwornicy. I tyle, dalszych pomysłów brak, a przecież nie dorobię tam tetrisa ani warcabów  :smile:  Najwyżej klawiatura będzie niewykorzystana, jak mi kiedyś jakaś elektronika przyjdzie do głowy, mogę ją do tej obudowy dopchnąć. Miejsce jest:

----------


## bajcik

Co tam właściwie jest? Czyżby zasilacz od ATXa plus 12 kompletów filtrów? Płytka na środku to ów monitor do mierzenia? Prąd mierzony centralnie czy na każde wyjście z osobna?

Najlepiej opisz wszystko na elektrodzie, żeby niektórych budowlanych nie zanudzać  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zasilacz od ATX jak najbardziej (a gdzie ja lepszy stosunek mocy do ceny przy całkiem niezłej jakości znajdę?  :wink:  ), do tego dwanaście kompletów filtrów z bezpiecznikami topikowymi oraz gniazdkami pod bezpieczniki polimerowe. 
Prąd jest mierzony centralnie, porządnym przetwornikiem I/U, natomiast napięcie mierzę zarówno centralnie na wylocie przetwornicy, jak i multiplekserem na każdym z wyjść. A płytka na środku to po prostu procesor, do zastosowań wszelakich. Póki co jest to tylko ten monitor, ale może jeszcze coś wymyślę, to dopcham. Choćby tą kontrolę temperatury przetwornicy - zasilacz ATX teoretycznie powinien pracować wraz z wentylatorem, tu żadnego wiatraka nie ma, ale może dorobię włączany w razie potrzeby  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Płytki w rogu łazienki się nie zgrały?  :smile: 
A jak zakończysz płytki pod skosem? tam nie będzie tej listwy poziomej prawda? bo za wysoko by była?

----------


## Jarek.P

Płytki w rogu się nie zgrały - tak, to jeden z dwóch baboli. Jak ustawiałem dolną startową, to była narożnik w narożnik, ale potem wyprowadzałem toto do poziomu (co w przypadku płytek w karo nie jest takie oczywiste i wymaga położenia kilku płytek), to gdzieś, coś się opuściło i tak już zostało. 
Drugi babol jest ciężki do zauważenia na takim powiększeniu tego zdjęcia, ale podpowiem, że jest poniżej wyjścia bidetty  :smile: 

Na przełamaniu skosu cygara już nie będzie, natomiast sam skos też obłożę. Chyba. Tak czy tak najpierw pójdą ściany i zobaczymy, jak to wygląda.

----------


## cronin

Tak jakby odstępy między płytkami tam większe, ale to może kwestia zdjęcia. A dlaczego geberit i bidetta nie są centralnie w płytkach ?  :smile:  tylko tak w rogu płytki?  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Tak jakby odstępy między płytkami tam większe, ale to może kwestia zdjęcia.



Tajest! To właśnie się kłaniało układanie w karo - od góry układałem prawy pas mniej więcej do geberita (firmy grohe). Potem sobie wymyśliłem, że to ja dalej polecę już od dołu poziomem. I leciałem, leciałem, póki się nie zorientowałem, że jakieś minimalne niedokładności mi się posumowały i płytki zaczynają się od tego już gotowego poziomu z każdą warstwą coraz mocniej rozchodzić. Co było robić, część zdjąłem i znów od góry zacząłem równać. To co jest to kompromis: od góry jest idealnie, u dołu na niewielkim obszarze jestt minimalnie szersza fuga. Teraz, bez wypełnionych fug to jest wyraźnie widoczne, po zafugowaniu "zginie" (a przynajmniej tak zawsze wszelakiej maści fachofce swoje niedoróbki tłumaczą, to i ja mogę  :wink:  )





> A dlaczego geberit i bidetta nie są centralnie w płytkach ?  tylko tak w rogu płytki?


CICHOOO!!!!!!! 
Płytki są ustawione od boku do boku, a geberit (firmy grohe)  był wstawiany, jak jeszcze o płytkach się nikomu nie śniło. A bidetta - z góry zapowiedziałem, że odmawiam ustawiania jej w osi, wedle łosi i tym podobnych. Płytki drobne, nie musi być centralnie, o!

----------


## cronin

:big grin:  
ale lepiej by wyglądało  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## cronin

nic nie mówię nic nie mówię nic nie mówię  :smile: 

płytki położone na skosie mogą ciężko wyglądać, ale to już kwestia upodobań i jak to wygląda w realu, bo zdjęcia to wiadomo przekłamują, a to osie przesuwają, a to płytki przekrzywiają, nie ma się co nimi sugerować  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nic tam więcej nie jest przesunięte, tylko to, do czego się sam przyznałem  :smile: 

A zagadka elektroniczna? Nikt nie próbuje? No to podpowiedź:

----------


## noc

Posłuchaj cronin, płytki na skosie to chyba nie będzie bingo. Trochę taka poddaszowa piwnica może wyjść.
Chyba że będą to białe płytki. Ale znowu kolor trochę nie halo.
A może u Ciebie będzie dobrze? Nie wiem. Tobie nawet polowanie na kuny się udaje, to i to może wyjdzie. 
Jak zrobisz to się pochwalisz.

----------


## cronin

Ale ja nie kładę płytek na skosie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nocowi (Nocy?) chyba chodziło o to, że ja mam posłuchać Ciebie  :smile: 

Ciężkości tego skosu też się trochę obawiam, dlatego napisałem, że się zobaczy. Tego skosu w skali całego pomieszczenia nie ma dużo, to tylko ten kawałek widoczny na zdjęciu, a cała łazienka jest długą i wąską kiszką. Płytki jasne i drobne, więc może będzie ok. W dużej łazience mamy płytki na skosie nad wanną i tam dobrze wyglądają.

----------


## PeZet

O, jak ja lubię patrzeć na Twoje elektroniczne dokonania
Sam zatrzymałem się na latach 90-tych z drukowaniem płytek i lutowaniem.
A że ostatnio składałem włącznik do pompki z czujnikiem ds18b20, więc temat powrócił.
Ale...
Ale gdy przyszło do lutowania smd w drugim sterowniku, poległem...
Koniec off topu. Podziwiam. I pokazuj jak najwięcej ,bo to taaaak pięknie, Jerry, montujesz, że hej.
Hej!
 :smile:

----------


## PeZet

Wybacz, Jarku.P spoufalenie się w postaci określenia "Jerry", ale tak mnie poniosło w euforii.

----------


## Jarek.P

@PeZet - wiesz, po tym, co z moim imieniem i nazwiskiem (jest dość... *prze*pełnione *trzeszcz*ącymi spółgłoskami. Może daleko mi do Brzęczyszczykiewicza, ale jednak  :wink:  ) potrafią zrobić moi zawodowi kooperanci z całego świata, Jerry mnie jakoś specjalnie nie dziwi. Nauczyłem się już reagować na imię "Dżiarosłał"  :Lol: 
Z płytkami to ja się też zatrzymałem tako w końcówce lat 90tych, ale potem mi wróciło, jakoś tak po ustatkowaniu się. A teraz, jak już mam warsztat i mam gdzie, to mam wrażenie, że się dopiero rozkręcam  :smile:

----------


## BasH

> A zagadka elektroniczna? Nikt nie próbuje?


No tak - bo jak to wypada wyciągać krzyżyki 'Wyjątkowym śluboklentem'... Nieee no do tego to przynajmniej musi być ekstraktor do chipów  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj śrubokrętem to raz, że obciach, a dwa, że się wyciągało źle! Te głęboko siedzące zwłaszcza, płytkę łatwo uszczerbić, wyciągaczka do PLCC była zaś i-de-al-na! Zaprawdę, powiadam Wam, to powinno być sprzedawane w sklepach ze szpejem glazurniczym  :big grin:

----------


## Dreamscape

> Najlepiej opisz wszystko na elektrodzie, żeby niektórych budowlanych nie zanudzać


Zgadzam się. Projekt jak najbardziej nadaje się do DIY elektrody.

Jeśli jednak to kłopot to prosiłbym przynajmniej o pokazanie tutaj schematu tego zasilacza. Jestem ciekawe głównie tych filtrów.

Klawiaturę i wyświetlacz można użyć do sterowania (programowania czasów włączania/wyłączania) poszczególnych wyjść, jeśli byłaby taka konieczność.

----------


## Jarek.P

Czy ja wiem? To dość hermetyczne urządzenie pod konkretne zastosowanie, a przy tym jego konstrukcja jest w sumie dość oczywista. Po prostu zasilacz ATX z rządkiem filtrów LC. Filtry typu Pi, zrobione z dławików, które miałem pod ręką z kondensatorami, które wydały się rozsądne, nie robiłem tu żadnych obliczeń i tym podobnych. Schemat samego zasilacza jest tutaj (otwórz grafikę w nowym oknie, będzie większa)



Nie jest to może szczególnie czytelne, ale rząd filtrów widać. Każdy ma jeszcze zestaw dwóch bezpieczników (topik i polimerowy) oraz sygnalizację obecności napięcia na wyjściu oraz przepalenia bezpiecznika.
U dołu schematu jest przetwornica 12V->5V do zasilania procesora (osobne urządzenie, nie zawarte w tym schemacie), zasilacz projektowałem myśląc o wykorzystaniu przetwornicy 12W/100W, dopiero potem wsadziłem tam ATXa, z którego +5V też wychodzi. Jeszcze niżej - przetwornik pomiarowy prąd/napięcie. I tyle  :smile: 

Procesor zaś mierzy swoimi przetwornikami A/D napięcie zasilania z ATX oraz napięcie z przetwornika I/U. Na wyjściach zasilacza, za filtrami nie ma już żadnych elementów załączających, więc o sterowaniu nie ma mowy.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili:

Rozległ się nam dzisiaj szyderczy rechot kuny zza... zza Wisły, powiedzmy.
Nie, nie wróciła. Ale w naszym wyrobie samochodopodobnym (tfu!) kilka dni temu ABS szlag trafił. Wstępny werdykt speca: awaria czujnika obrotów koła. Dziś czujnik został wymieniony na nowy, niestety dalej to samo. Komputer mówi, że czujnika nie widzi, zatem wszystko wskazuje na to, że gdzieś jest uszkodzony przewód wiodący do tego czujnika. A nie jest to rzecz, która się zużywa bądź psuje samoistnie, coś go musiało uszkodzić. Coś albo ktoś...
I ciekawostka - (zakładając, że to ta cholera jest winna), oczywiście nie mogła przegryźć przewodu do reflektora, czy czegoś takiego, co by się załatwiło kawałkiem przylepca. Musiała użreć przewód, który należy wymienić w całości, a nowy, firmowy kosztuje kilka stów. Będę go oczywiście szukał na szrocie, bo nie mam zamiaru podwajać wartości tego czegoś, z przyzwyczajenia jedynie nazywanego samochodem. :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## bajcik

@ad ABS
Nie da rady dobrać sie do wiązki, i posprawdzać żyły podług schematu, zlokalizować uszkodzenie i naprawić? Przewód to przewód. Jak nadgryzione, to może bez schematu będzie widać.

Naturalnie, wyrób samochodopodobny będzie musiał być wyłączony z użytkowania na ten czas. O potrzebie uprzątniętego garażu nawet nie wspomnę  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Podobno przewód specjalny z konkretną, kalibrowaną impedancją. Prowadzi do czujnika halla, więc jakieśtam podstawy realności to ma, ale jednocześnie ja za stary elektronik jestem, żeby sobie dać kity o kalibrowanej impedancji wciskać  :smile:  Rozumiem, że tego może się nie da dosztukować kablem od żelazka, ale są inne sposoby  :smile: 
Tak czy tak pewne jest, że 400zł za kabel nie dam. Zobaczę, co się da wyciągnąć ze szrotu, jeśli to nie pomoże, to poproszę mechaniora o wydłubanie tego co jest i coś wykombinuję  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

I jak tu spać? No jak?  :smile: 
Jarek, pamiętam jak zakładałeś dziennik. Przyciągnęła mnie wtedy nazwa "Dom w lesie"  :smile:  Ja budowałam Leśny domek  :smile: 
Co jakiś czas wpadałam i cicho podczytywałam, potem dłuuuuuuuugo mnie tutaj nie było. I przyszło dziś, a raczej wczoraj  :wink: 
W tym momencie zaczyna brakować mi słów, bo nie wiem, jak wyrazić ZACHWYT nad Twoimi talentami, zdolnościami, pomysłami, ciężką harówą a do tego wszystkiego jeszcze - poczuciem humoru  :smile: ....!!!!!!!

 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 
 :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Dziennik czytało się zarąbiście! 
Gratulacje za ogrom włożonej pracy w dom, otoczenie i całokształt należą się także żonie. No silna babka bez dwóch zdań!

Jarek, Twój dziennik jest lepszy od najlepszej powieści i chętnie będę do niego wracała.

Powodzenia na dalej!

Ps I jeszcze piwo umie _zapędzić._ No nie!  :big grin: 

Jak ja teraz zasnę?  :big grin:

----------


## dorkaS

Jarku udowodniłeś mi, że jestem kobietą. Płytki w rogu rzuciły mi się w oczy, nim przeszłam do tekstu pod zdjęciem  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Normalnie.... cały napuchłem z dumy, latam pod sufitem i będę tam latał, póki mnie ktoś nie przekłuje  :big grin: 

Nelli, ja twój dziennik oczywiście znam, i ten stary, pechowo zakończony i ten obecny, i choć nie wizytuję regularnie, to kibicuję całym sobą  :smile: 
Za miłe słowa dzięki wielkie, miło poczytać, zwłaszcza przy pełnej świadomości faktu, że nie wszystko, co zostało zrobione jest idealne, całkiem spora jest lista rzeczy od ideału dalekich. Tyle na pociechę sobie mogę napisać, że statystycznie nie odbiegamy chyba od średniej wynikającej z lektur innych dzienników budowy, również tych budowanych przez profesjonalne ekipy od A do Z.

A jakbyś się kiedyś przez Centralną Polskę przemieszczała, to na piwo oczywiście zapraszam  :smile: 
(kruca bomba, czas trzecią edycję nastawić, bo z drugiej dwie butelki jeno się zostały)

----------


## rewo66

> ......    Jarek, Twój dziennik jest lepszy od najlepszej powieści i chętnie będę do niego wracała.


A do tego cały czas trwa  :tongue:  Mam pomysł na tytuł "Domek w Lesie niekończąca się opowieść"   :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

_Moda na Dom w Lesie_, odcinek 2489  :Lol:

----------


## blekowca

> _Moda na Dom w Lesie_, odcinek 2489


 :rotfl:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Normalnie.... cały napuchłem


Nie badz az tak samokrytyczny  :smile:  Panowie w pewnym wieku maja tendencje aby zaokraglic sie tu i tam, wiec nie odbiegasz od sredniej  :big grin: 
Zakonczywszy plowanie na kune pewnie osiadles na laurach, po dachu nie biegasz, spisz spokojnie bez stresow i nerwowego nasluchiwania to i Ci sie moglo przytyc...  :big grin: 

 :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Panowie w pewnym wieku maja tendencje aby zaokraglic sie tu i tam, wiec nie odbiegasz od sredniej


....Ja bardzo proszę o niekontynuowanie tematu....

"Całe życie" byłem chudziną informatycznej postury, w dzieciństwie karmioną na siłę i prowadzaną co i rusz do przeróżnych lekarzy z powodu przeraźliwej chudości, potem też nigdy nie miałem absolutnie żadnych skłonności do tycia i przy wspominaniu tych czasów zostańmy może, co?

 :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

EEjjjjjjnoooooooo... ale to ciekawie sie zapowiada  :smile:  

Zeby nie bylo Ci przykro to ja tez sie do czegos przyznam... siwieje. To oczywiscie nie to samo, no ale chcialem zebys sie nie czul osamotniony w przeswiadczeniu ze sie stazejemy  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

...szczerze mówiąc, wolałbym. Wolałbym nawet łysieć...

Nawet któregoś dnia do lekarza poszedłem z płaczem, że brzuszydło mi rośnie straszne, a przecież ja szczuplaczek jestem [tonacja głosu i mimika a'la Szeregowy z "Pingwinów"] i że może to wątroba, a może coś innego, badania niech zleca, leczy, pomoże. A ona mnie wyśmiała! Buuuuu....
A i jeszcze kazała rachunek sumienia zrobić, ile każdego dnia się ruszałem, a ile żarłem. Świnia taka. Niech mnie ktoś przytuli, chlip...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nawet któregoś dnia do lekarza poszedłem z płaczem, że brzuszydło mi rośnie straszne, a przecież ja szczuplaczek jestem [tonacja głosu i mimika a'la Szeregowy z "Pingwinów"] i że może to wątroba, a może coś innego, badania niech zleca, leczy, pomoże. A *ona* mnie wyśmiała! Buuuuu....
> A i jeszcze kazała rachunek sumienia zrobić, ile każdego dnia się ruszałem, a ile żarłem. Świnia taka. Niech mnie ktoś przytuli, chlip...


oczywiscie... kobieta...  :wink: 

Edit: gdybys zaczal lysiec to w sumie moglbys sobie z kuny strzelic tupecik  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Podobno przewód specjalny z konkretną, kalibrowaną impedancją. Prowadzi do czujnika halla, więc jakieśtam podstawy realności to ma, ale jednocześnie ja za stary elektronik jestem, żeby sobie dać kity o kalibrowanej impedancji wciskać  Rozumiem, że tego może się nie da dosztukować kablem od żelazka, ale są inne sposoby 
> Tak czy tak pewne jest, że 400zł za kabel nie dam. Zobaczę, co się da wyciągnąć ze szrotu, jeśli to nie pomoże, to poproszę mechaniora o wydłubanie tego co jest i coś wykombinuję


U nas w alfie jak niechcacy urwalem kabelek od ABS'u to go polutowalem, zabezpieczylem, skasowalem na kompie blad i wszytsko jest w najlepszym pozadku juz chyba ze 3 lata... ABS oczywiscie dziala co juz nie raz zdarzylo sie przydac...

----------


## Jarek.P

> gdybys zaczal lysiec to w sumie moglbys sobie z kuny strzelic tupecik



....leżę.....



.... i płaczę ze śmiechu....


J. (z tupecikiem. Z kuuuunyyyyyyyyyyychachachachahihihihihihi!!!!!!!!!  1111111jedenjeden)

----------


## cronin

Tak mnie się skojarzyło  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak....  :big lol: 

BTW - dłuższą chwile mi zajęło przypomnienie sobie, co to za postaci, ale zaskoczyłem. Piękny komiks to był  :big grin:

----------


## Jacekss

przypomnij mi co to był za komiks?  :smile: 
skądś znam te postacie

----------


## Jarek.P

[EDIT] przed chwilą napisałem o "Antresolce Profesorka Nerwosolka", ale to nie to, te postaci są z "Na co dybie w wielorybie czubek nosa eskimosa", komiks zresztą tego samego autora. O ile dobrze pamietam, były jeszcze jakies odcinkowe serie, drukowane na pewno w Relaxie i chyba w Świecie Młodych

----------


## cronin

Ależ Wodzu , co wódz  :smile: 
"Skąd się bierze woda sodowa" dokładnie  :big grin:  uwielbiałam te komiksy, wciąż zresztą je mam  :smile:

----------


## dorkaS

To tam był ten eskimos, co targał kaloryfer?

----------


## cronin

Dorka zlituj się , ja to czytałam ponad 20 lat temu  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oba, a właściwie wszystkie trzy wymienione i jeszcze parę innych są tego samego autora, niejakiego Baranowskiego  :smile: 
W większości z nich zresztą występowali ci sami bohaterzy, więc o ile nie jesteś pewna, że ta konkretna grafika jest z "Wody Sodowej", to obie odpowiedzi są prawdziwe  :smile: 
Obstawiałem "Eskimosa" bo ten miałem, poza tym tam była akcja z pustynią ("ciągle się tu ktoś kręci, patrz pan, ile piachu nanieśli!") i to było moje pierwsze skojarzenie  :smile: 
Eskimos z kaloryferem - tak  :big grin:

----------


## bajcik

W razie zaniku zasilania skąd jest brane napięcie? AKU -> UPS -> zasilaczATX -> filtry ? Czy może jest jakieś obejście AKU -> filtry?

----------


## Jarek.P

Póki co jest przez UPS'a ale zastanawiam się nad uproszczeniem tej drogi i zapodaniem podtrzymania bezpośrednio z akumulatorów, przez jakiś prosty splitter. Z jednej strony niby to o wiele bardziej sensowne i logiczne, z drugiej jednak... niechcemisię  :smile:  W końcu ten UPS kilka godzin daje radę z takim obciążeniem, jak na nim mam, a póki co aż tak długich awarii tutaj nie ma. A jeśli kiedyś nawet będą to i tak nie te niskonapięciowe obwody będą największym problemem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak dla zaraportowania, że coś się u nas dzieje, aktualne zdjęcie trzeciej i ostatniej łazienki:



Lewa strona jeszcze nie zafugowana, na reszcie świeża, jeszcze nie do końca wysuszona fuga. Brak białego montażu, podłogi, dolnego pasa płytek, wykończenia na styku ściana/sufit oraz całego obrobienia okna. Parapet jednak damy drewniany, a boki chyba zostaną białe. Skosu postanowiliśmy w końcu nie płytkować, w tym momencie jednak zostaje do wykończenia górna krawędź płytek, która obecnie jest na "ostro". Spróbuję ją na równo zafugować (fugą silikonową, bo na styku z gipskartonem normalna nie ma szans), a jak będzie kiepsko wyglądać, to wkleimy tam jeszcze rządek cygar (i tak trzeba dokupić), przy cygarach jednak i tak zostanie ich górna krawędź. Podskrobać gipskarton, żeby to schować? Machnąć na całość kawał GK 6mm? Sam nie wiem...

Oczywiście, nie wytrzymałem i dziś wieczorem powiesiłem tam kinkiety, żeby zobaczyć jak świecą, żeby już był ten klimat  :smile: 



Jak widać: drzwi, umywalka, dekory, kinkiety, płytki - wszystko wedle łosi, w osi, gra i bucy  :smile: 
Przy okazji widać tu przeróbki podejść do grzejników przekuwane w inne miejsce. Aktualnie świeżo przymurowane (odłamki cegieł, znalezionego na podjeździe siporka, klej do glazury, gips "z włóknem" Cekolu (tak, ten szajs) - no co było pod ręką  :smile:  I nie, nie mieszałem gipsu z klejem do glazury  :smile: 

Ostatnie zdjęcie - widok na łazienkę dokładnie w drugą stronę, spod okienka (po lewo widoczny cień rzucany przez bok glifu okiennego):



Tam, gdzie ten pierdzielnik, tam będzie natrysk. Bez brodzika, odpływ (liniowy albo punktowy) w podłodze. Mądre źródła podają, że spadek do takiego odpływu powinien wynosić minimum 2%. Czyli 2cm na metrze. Wymiary części brodzikowej to mniej więcej 100x120cm, więc nawet jeślibym zrobił odpływ na środku, to celem zachowania spadku muszę go zagłębić o centymetr. Gdyby miał być dosunięty do któregoś boku, spadek potrzebny byłby rzędu 2cm. I teraz pytanie do zorientowanych: jak taki spadek zrobić, przy uwzględnieniu tego, że wylewka jest już zrobiona na równo? 

a) podnieść o ten 1-2cm resztę podłogi, w 'brodziku' zjechać spadkiem do istniejącego poziomu. Rozwiązanie bardzo kiepskie, bo w tym momencie mamy w wejściu do łazienki idiotyczny próg, w dodatku w drugą stronę, niż powinien być (w łazience podłoga powinna być niżej, niż w pomieszczeniu z którego się do niej wchodzi).

b) rozwiązanie, do którego ja się przymierzałem, ale małżonka stanowczo się sprzeciwia: odciąć rzędem otworów, potłuc młotkiem i zebrać do wiaderka (no dobra: do dziesięciu wiaderek) istniejącą wylewkę w 'brodziku' i wylać ją od nowa, z zachowaniem spadku. W najniższym punkcie będzie bardzo cienka, rzędu 3cm, więc będzie potrzebna dobra, mocna wylewka, może jeszcze dodatkowo zazbrojona, ale myślę, że to do zrobienia jest. Wyjście wygląda groźnie, ale ma ten niewątpliwy plus, że spadek byłby wyprowadzony od łaty na równo i na porządnie.

c) wariacja na temat a), z tym że nie podnosilibyśmy podłogi na całości łazienki, a wykonali coś w rodzaju delikatnego wzniesienia u progu brodzika. Najprostsze do zrobienia, ale nie wiem, jak taka pofałdowana podłoga by wyglądała w praktyce. A płytki podłogowe są dość duże (jak na tak małą łazienkę! - 33x33 mają), więc nie byłaby to drobna fałdka.

d) podłoga na równo, bez żadnego spadku, zatopione w kleju pod podłogą cewki podłączone do generatora, całość tworzy napęd magnetohydrodynamiczny z tak ukierunkowanym wektorem mocy, żeby wymusić na wodzie spływ w kierunku odpływu. Rozwiązanie zdecydowanie najbardziej mi się podoba, nie mam jednak pewności, czy nam pole magnetyczne gwoździ z więźby nie powyciąga  :wink: 

e) rozwiązanie najtańsze i najprostsze: podłoga na równo, na wyposażeniu łazienki gumowa "ściągaczka" na kiju i może jeszcze uszczelka u dołu drzwi wejściowych do łazienki. W drzwi wstawiona szybka u dołu z nadrukowanym wodowskazem i ostrzeżenie, żeby przed otwarciem drzwi sprawdzić poziom wody.

e1) jak e, ale plus gosposia do zbierania rozlanej wody. 

f) dać sobie spokój z brodzikiem, nie myć się. W kącie zrobić szafę.

Wszelakie rady mile widziane...

J.

PS: ...się o ten tytuł (przy nicku) nie prosiłem i szczerze mówiąc nawet nie za bardzo wiem, skąd się wziął. Dostałem tylko info od redakcji, że gdzieś jakiś plebiscyt był i że zwycięzcom gratulują. Dziękuję, miłe, nie powiem  :smile: , ale mimo wszystko zdziwiony trochę jestem...

PS2: szlifowanie płytek układanych w karo do bezlistwowego wykończenia narożnika - polecam, zwłaszcza nerwusom. Lepsze, niż robienie swetrów na drutach, naprawdę  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Niezwykle skomplikowany masz dom  :cool: 


Nie możesz brodzika zamontować? U mnie jest podobny problem z odpływem czekam więc na porady dla Ciebie  :roll eyes: 


W dolnej łazience tak mam podkute miejsce na płaściutki brodzik #203, ale na piętrze strach tak zrobić

----------


## Jarek.P

Ten dom jest jak trzy normalne - te słowa, jak mantra, przez całą budowę...  :Lol: 

Płaski brodzik mamy w łazience na dole, tu właśnie wymyśliliśmy sobie podłogowy, a jedną z przyczyn jest fakt, że ciężko byłoby dobrać brodzik o wymiarach tej wnęki. Teraz mi jeszcze przyszło do głowy, że "podskoczyć" z podłogą można w samym brodziku, robiąc próg w wejściu do niego. Nie wiem już sam....

----------


## aiki

> c) wariacja na temat a), z tym że nie podnosilibyśmy podłogi na całości łazienki, a wykonali coś w rodzaju delikatnego wzniesienia u progu brodzika. Najprostsze do zrobienia, ale nie wiem, jak taka pofałdowana podłoga by wyglądała w praktyce. A płytki podłogowe są dość duże (jak na tak małą łazienkę! - 33x33 mają), więc nie byłaby to drobna fałdka.


Z tego bym zrezygnował. Mokre stopy lub podłoga i slizg masz zapewniony i łeb na podłodze.
Wbrew pozorom 2 cm na 33 cm to już całkiem skos - mam coś podobnego teraz u siebie tyle, że nie w łazience.
Ja chyba bym robił prędzej mały próg zamiast skosu.

ps. własnie widzę że już na to wpadłeś w poście wyżej. nie odświeżałem strony i nie zauważyłem.

----------


## compi

Powinieneś mieć dopisany jeszcze jeden tytuł. "Samorób co kinkiety wiesza w ostatki, zamiast się bawić". 
Brodzik... określ co tam nad głowa będzie wisieć. Deszczownica czy zwykła słuchawka. Ilość wody lejącej się w kabinie jest tu decydująca. Rób porządnie i przy liniowym skuwaj posadzkę, oczywiście jeśli nie masz tam podłogówki(jakieś rurki przy wejściu widać na ścianie). Nie wiem gdzie masz wejście do kanalizy, ale odpływ chyba zrobisz pod krótką ścianą i wymusi to automatycznie większy spadek. Przy jeszcze większym brodziku w drugiej łazience drzwi nie planujemy. Po ich otwarciu i tak woda z nich leci na podłogę, trzeba ją zbierać i samo szkło również czyścić z resztek wody, aby zacieków nie było. Poza tym za darmo ich nie rozdają

----------


## [email protected]

Miałem podobny problem u siebie, jednak w czasie wylewek pamiętałem aby posadzkarzom o tym wspomnieć i zrobili mi spływ w kierunku odpływu liniowego który notabene - mam już zamontowany, nie wiedziałem jednak że spadek powinien być aż 2cm na 1m - mam teraz około 1cm na metrze - wiec bede chyba musiał jeszcze płytkami nadrobić. Tylko skąd takie dane o spadku?

----------


## BasH

Podkuć po całości i coś takiego na całej powierzchni na płasko   :smile:  Pod płytą perforowaną dowolny odpływ.  :big grin:  Będzie trendi, a i twoją posturę informatyczną wytrzyma  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

gdzie to zobaczyć w całej krasie? i how much?

Nie chce krytykować Jarku ale....na zdjęciach te fugi nie wyglądają na proste....chyba że to przekłamanie zdjęc....

----------


## BasH

W pełnej krasie nie widziałem, ale podrzucam pomysł do realizacji na odpowiednio sztywnej nierdzewce (podpartej pomiędzy perforacją) - niech drąży się kolejny pomysł u samoroba.

----------


## [email protected]

pytam bo i mnie coś zaswitało - tylko te nierdzewki....bo jakimś czasie i tak coś wychodzi

----------


## kalio

Szlifierka w dłoń i beton goń .. 

przecinak Ci pomoże i nie biedzie źle 

wylewki z mixo kreta nie sa takie mocne pod spodem

----------


## BasH

... a odnośnie wychodzenia - Sądzę, że Jarek powinien szykować kolejną potrójną partię browca-samorobca, bo dziennik zbliża się do miliona odwiedzin  :big grin:  Już za momencik pęknie  :smile:

----------


## kalio

> ... a odnośnie wychodzenia - Sądzę, że Jarek powinien szykować kolejną potrójną partię browca-samorobca, bo dziennik zbliża się do miliona odwiedzin  Już za momencik pęknie


To może impra bedzie i kune zaprosi

----------


## BasH

... chyba jako tupecik na głowę...

----------


## [email protected]

trzeba wchodzić częściej bo pić się chce :roll eyes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Uf, widzę, że tu cała dyskusja  :smile: 

@compi - no była zabawa przecież: fugi, kinkiety, wiesz ile radochy przy tym?  :smile:   A w pokoju obok Łajza śpiewał pełnym głosem Najlepsze Przeboje Przedszkolaka, więc i muzyka była  :big grin: 

Co do brodzika - tam będzie panel prysznicowy, ale sam jeszcze nie wiem, jaki. No nie wybraliśmy jeszcze, jednak raczej nie będzie to duża deszczownica.
Podłogówki tam nie ma, normalny grzejnik będzie, więc z kuciem nie problem. Wejście do kanalizy póki co ma formę przebicia w stropie położonego tak, jak z dołu rura mogła przyjść, przebicie wypada mniej więcej przy ścianie po lewo (na zdjęciu), a więc na przeciwległej do samego natrysku, który będzie po prawo, na ścianie niewidocznej na zdjęciu, za filarem (a filar oczywiście za szybą). Robienie odpływu tam, gdzie dziura w stropie jest chyba bez sensu, raczej skłaniam się ku zrobieniu go dokładnie na środku, minimalizując tym samym potrzebny spadek. Do dziury sobie podejdę rurką, nie ma problemu.
Dzięki za informację z drzwiami, zastanawialiśmy się, czy je tam robić, ta woda to dobry argument przeciwko.

@santosz - dane na temat spadku są w "Warunkach Technicznych", nie pamiętam w tej chwili dokładnego paragrafu, ale jest tam podany minimalny spadek posadzki do kratki odpływowej w zależności od funkcji pomieszczenia. W skrócie: kotłownia, pralnia itp: 1%. Natryski - 2%. Rzeźnie: 3%  :smile:  
Co do fug - hehe, publikując te zdjęcia zastanawiałem się, czy ktoś tego nie potraktuje jako fuszerki, stąd dopisek, że fugi były świeże, jeszcze nie całkiem wyschnięte, one są tam miejscami jaśniejsze, miejscami ciemniejsze i stąd taki ich wygląd, wszystko jest prościutkie, jedyne babole to te wspomniane wcześniej, w okolicach kibelka. Będę robił kolejne zdjęcia, to pokażę tą ścianę na wprost  :smile: 

@Bash - pomysł ciekawy, ale żonie do stylu trochę nie pasuje. A co do browca - trzecią edycję i tak muszę zrobić, bo druga właśnie się skończyła  :smile:  A kuna to małpa jest i być może sama przylezie  :smile: 

@kalio - swoją wylewkę już kułem, więc wiem, ze to nie problem. O szlifierce nawet mowy nie ma, cięcie betonu szlifierką powoduje masakrę w powietrzu, a ta łazienka przylega do już zamieszkałej garderoby... Normalnie ją odetnę od reszty posadzki nawiercając miejsce przy miejscu wiertarką, a potem spróbuję młotem połamać, ewentualnie, jak młotem nie pójdzie, to młotowiertarką po kawałku będę łupał.

----------


## compi

Oby zacząć, potem mechanicznie lub ręcznie jak kawałki czekolady, odpada. Kabina jeśli bez drzwi to lepiej odpływ jak najdalej. Nie przelejecie wtedy : ). O deszczownicę pytałem bo do jej wydajności się odpływ dobiera. Odpływ liniowy kosztuje od cholery i sam będę chyba zgrabną kratkę z Viegi dobierał.

----------


## kalio

Ja wycinalem wczoraj na zaplytkowanej lazience naciecie pod odplyw, jako ze brodzik niski na 3cm to musialem robic wcie az do styropianu, mokra szmata przytknieta do fleksa i jazda - mocno sie nie pylilo, potem tylko mlotowiertarka bo przecinakiem to wg gorzej w glab wykorytowac, i po problemie, jak masz mlotowiertarke to tylko dokup sobie przecinak taki szeroki http://allegro.pl/hilti-dluto-przeci...004579324.html

----------


## BasH

Skoro to jest trzecia łazienka to chyba nie musi być szaleństw i złotych klamek... Jaką masz szerokość tej wnęki? Ja w dolnej łazience założyłem niski brodzik DELOS - 3 cm wysokości, po dojechaniu płytkami wystaje z 2 cm a wydajność odpływu jest duuuża. Miałem wcześniej wnękę +-105, ale zwęziłem dorabiając półkę na płyny pod wymiar brodzika.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

My mamy w obu lazienkach takie



i w obu przypadkach niestety musze zrobic progi do kabiny a kabine w posazdze wyprofilowac bo "nie pyklo"  :smile:

----------


## kalio

> ... chyba jako tupecik na głowę...


Od razu tupecik - czapka tylko ze zima sie skonczyla, ale przeciez zlosnica byla eksmitowana w pokojowych warunkach mogl tylko Jarek bardziej sie postarac i do swoich szkodnika zawiezc - na wiejska
..

----------


## BasH

> Od razu tupecik - czapka tylko ze zima sie skonczyla, ale przeciez zlosnica byla eksmitowana w pokojowych warunkach mogl tylko Jarek bardziej sie postarac i do swoich szkodnika zawiezc - na wiejska
> ..


Mógł wpuścić do garażu - umarłaby ze wstydu patrząc na bałagan, tfu, twórczy porządek  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Co do szkodnika, to już  " na piśmie miał " Wiejską 6/8 podaną .
Jarku ! To jest trzecia łazienka. Rozumiem, że będzie ona bardzo rzadko użytkowana, wręcz okazyjnie. Czy tak ?
 A jeśli tak, to czy Ty z lekka nie przesadzasz ?
Odrobina wody jaka pozostanie na podłodze kabiny po prostu odparuje .

----------


## kalio

> Mógł wpuścić do garażu - umarłaby ze wstydu patrząc na bałagan, tfu, twórczy porządek


Rozerwala by sie bidula idac bocianim krokiem

----------


## BasH

> To jest trzecia łazienka. Rozumiem, że będzie ona bardzo rzadko użytkowana, wręcz okazyjnie. Czy tak ?
>  A jeśli tak, to czy Ty z lekka nie przesadzasz ?
> Odrobina wody jaka pozostanie na podłodze kabiny po prostu odparuje .


No co ty - i tak się dziwię, że Jarek nie ma jeszcze wyprowadzonych przewodów do czujników poziomu wody w kabinie włączających kolejne biegi w odsysaczu wody, oczywiście zkorelowanych w fazie z bieżącym obciążeniem sieci WOD-KAN z uwzględnieniem fluktuacji wynikających z wybranej częstotliwości próbkowania tychże poziomów.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, tym razem od końca:

@krzysztof - ta łazienka będzie naszą "prywatną" łazienką przysypialnianą i podejrzewam, że będzie używana wręcz najczęściej, a czekamy na nią z utęsknieniem, jako na coś, do czego żadna Łajza nie będzie się w połowie kąpieli na siłę ładować, bo on musi już zaraz, teraz, natychmiast kupę robić  :smile: 
Niestety, jak praktyka dowodzi, przy czteroosobowej rodzinie dwie łazienki to za mało.
Przesadzam - z czym, bo nie rozumiem? Ze spadkiem? Nawet gdyby to była łazienka okazjonalna, jakiś spadek w brodziku przecież musi być.

@Bash - no i teraz będzie się mścił za dowcipy z porządków w warsztacie, no...  :Lol:  A niski brodzik to ostateczność. Nie wiem też, na ile realne jest dopasowanie brodzika 100x120cm.

@Tomasz - a jaka jest wysokość montażowa tej twojej kratki? Wygląda na dużą, ale może?

Właśnie zrobiłem przegląd allegro pod kątem odpływów, punktowego z odpowiednią wydajnością i wysokością nie większą niż 80mm nie znalazłem wcale, z liniowych urządzają mnie dwa: jakiś badziew noname, z ceną poniżej 200zł oraz ACO. Właśnie o tych pierwszych, tanich ktoś na forum pisał, że ma i nie narzeka, odpływ po prostu działa, jest ok, mnie jednak trochę nie podoba się ich konstrukcja, nawet kołnierza nie mają, więc jak to uszczelnić? O wiele lepsze jest ACO, niestety jest prawie czterokrotnie droższe (675zł). Oba mają wysokość montażową rzędu 6cm, więc znakomicie by się mieściły.

PS: a napędu magnetohydrodynamicznego nikt nie potraktował poważnie? Kurczę, a taki fajny pomysł  :sad:

----------


## BasH

Ja z niskiego brodzika jestem megazadowolony. Szerokość wnęki 107 na surowo, zwężone słupkiem z KG do szerokości drzwi radaway na 101 cm + brodzik delos. Do wysokości bioder półka z BK, a wyżej masz nieskrępowaną szerokość na machanie kończynami.

----------


## BasH

... a i tak musisz chyba drzwi odsadzić w którąś stronę z jedną częścią nieruchomą (przezroczystą lub nie), bo szerokie po całości wejdą ci chyba w słup:

----------


## Jarek.P

Przy słupie (za nim, jeśli patrzymy na zdjęcie) będzie szklana ścianka, szerokości jakichś ~50cm, z opcją dołożenia tam drzwi 70cm szerokości.

Śmieszne jest to, że mam szklaną szybę "bezpieczną", hartowaną, ze szlifowanymi bokami i kompletem akcesoriów do montażu bokiem do ściany, która się została z brodzika zainstalowanego na parterze (szyba wchodziła w skład, miała stanowić jego boczną ścianę, nie instalowałem jej, bo u nas jej funkcję przejęła ściana) i niestety nijak nie mogę jej użyć z powodu, że ma szerokość 80cm. Jej wstawienie do tej łazienki jako nieruchomej przegrody byłoby możliwe i idealne finansowo, ale zostawałoby jakieś 37cm przejścia. Dalibyśmy radę, szczupli jesteśmy oboje (w miarę jeszcze...), ale mimo wszystko, przeciskanie się do kąpieli przez taką szczelinę jako docelowe rozwiązanie męczące byłoby trochę.
Tak więc szyba dalej sobie stoi, najwyżej ten jej profil mocujący wykorzystam. Może ktoś chce taką szybę? Tanio sprzedam!  :smile:

----------


## BasH

... czyli jakaś koncepcja już jest - a tak nawiasem - gratuluję: Odwiedzin: 1.000.084

----------


## Jarek.P

Ożeszkurczę, miałem pilnować i zrobić screenshoota i zapomniałem, szlag!

Ale za gratulację dzięki! I wszystkim odwiedzającym, że im się wciąż chce też dzięki!!!  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Spoko:

----------


## rewo66

Ja montowałem odpływ liniowy kupiony na allegro za ok 3 stówy o max wysokosci 6 cm z dobrym syfonem McAlpine. Nazwy odpływu niestety nie pamiętam. Prysznic jest bez brodzika czyli woda bezpośrednio na płytki ze spadkiem hm 1,5% ale daje radę.

----------


## izakurek82

Piękny dom i pięke miejsce  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Spoko:



no... to jest strzał - BasH
no... to jest wynik - Jarek

pogatulować "bardziej" Jarkowi.... i do next milion ... milonerze :Lol:

----------


## BasH

Strzał taki jak w moim garażu obrabiarka od Kalio  :wink:  ... milionerze  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

@izakurek - dzięki  :smile: 

@netbet - też dzięki, ale chyba drugiego nie wydolę, za mało się dzieje już. Chyba, że nowa kuna przyjdzie. Tfu tfu! Albo chyba, że też sobie w paincie wkleję  :smile: 

@rewo - a mógłbyś pokazać to jakoś konkretniej? Aukcja? Czy coś?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> zostawałoby jakieś 37cm przejścia. Dalibyśmy radę, szczupli jesteśmy oboje (w miarę jeszcze...)


Zauwazyles moze jak taktownie przemilczalem powyzsze stwierdzenie ?  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Jarek pogrzebię w mojej historii transakcji na koncie w allegro. Jak znajdę to ci podam.  :bye:

----------


## TINEK

Cześć

Może się dołożę w temacie odpływu liniwego
poszperałem w fakturach i znalazłem, kupiony na all..., obecnie ten sprzedawca nic nie wystawia, ale znalazłem inną aukcję na 99% z moim odpływem
różnica tylko taka, że w 2011 roku płaciłem 355 zł, a teraz jest za 299  (90 cm)
linka wysyłam na priv, aby nie być posądzonym o reklamę

pozdrawiam

----------


## rewo66

Jarek mój odpływ jest to model APZ9-750 Lineablue i kosztował 390 zł z przesyłką. Ale znalazłem teraz na allegro odpływ o wysokości montazowej 5,4 cm w zaleznosci od długości w cenie od 259 do 319 zł , looknij na aukcje o nr: 400297303, 400297317, 400297281. Nie wiem jakiej długosci odpływ chcesz montować. Moze cosik ci to pomoże. Heyka  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

O, dzięki, to jest jeden z tych, nad którymi się zastanawiałem. Powiedz mi, jak wygląda tutaj syfon, czy da się go czyścić od góry? Czy da się go rozłożyć tak, żeby w razie totalnego zapchania mieć dostęp do wejścia odpływu, żeby tam wkręcić sprężynę?

@rewo - jakbyś coś znalazł, będę wdzięczny. Ten twój miał ten syfon McAlpine w komplecie, za łączną cenę 300zł? Czy musiałeś dokupić osobno?

@Tomasz - .... yyyyy tak. Zauważyłem.  :mad:   :Lol:

----------


## TINEK

mój był w komplecie z syfonem mcalpine, rozbiera się od góry do czyszczenia,
sprężynę da radę włożyć

----------


## kalio

na czyszczenie syfonów to proponuje 

http://gazetka.lidl.pl/56559428-482b...9d9876c09/#/28

str 28 zestaw do czyszczenia rur 

Skorzystaj z blokady wózkiem jak Bash'u

----------


## BasH

> Skorzystaj z blokady wózkiem jak Bash'u


Ty się ze mnie nie nabijaj - zobacz co się stało dziś w nocy przy "moim" lidlu  :smile: 

http://www.wizjalokalna.pl/0,14068.html


Nie wiem, czy to ustawka na nowe, czwartkowe rzeczy w lidlu, ale coś jest na rzeczy  :smile:

----------


## kalio

> Ty się ze mnie nie nabijaj - zobacz co się stało dziś w nocy przy "moim" lidlu 
> 
> http://www.wizjalokalna.pl/0,14068.html
> 
> 
> Nie wiem, czy to ustawka na nowe, czwartkowe rzeczy w lidlu, ale coś jest na rzeczy



A co miałem zrobić skurczybyk mi kartę połknoł i nie chciał oddać. 

A przekaż paniom w sklepie że wózek oddam przy okazji  :smile: 

Ciekawa stronka ta wizja maja fajowe łóżka

http://wizjalokalna.pl/13,13988.html

----------


## Jarek.P

Kiedyś był w necie filmik z kamery CCTV pokazujący jak kradli bankomat przy pomocy dostawczaka czy ciężarówki "solówki" - nie pamiętam. Urządzenie swoje waży, tu było jeszcze mocowane do ściany. Owinęli łańcuchem, przytroczyli do auta, szaRRRRpnęli.....


i....



i bankomat wyrwany z posad przypierdzielił w samochód z takim impetem, że o dalszej jeździe nie było już mowy  :Lol: 

@kalio - na tą rurkę to szczerze mówiąc nawet mam ochotę, tylko trochę mi wąż w kieszeni syczy. Tak czy tak jednak, czy sprężyna (którą mam), czy rurka (której nie mam) wymaga otwieralnego do końca syfonu, żeby było ją którędy wprowadzić.

J.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Tak a propos bankomatu  :big grin:  (przepraszam za kasztana)  :wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fbKNptSdSk - jak widać na filmiku nie wszyscy w 100 % wykorzystują zakres możliwości swojego sprzętu  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

"w kierunku Marek"? Cóż...  :big grin: 
Nawiasem mówiąc w "powiązanych" jest kilka ciekawych filmików z tematu  :smile:

----------


## kalio

800 000 powiadacie - to bym i kredyt splacil i kostke zrobł i na wakacje by zostało  :big grin:

----------


## diodonna

Witam, może jednak kuna czasem się przydać?
Pozdrawiam



> Powiedz mi, jak wygląda tutaj syfon, czy da się go czyścić od góry? Czy da się go rozłożyć tak, żeby w razie totalnego zapchania mieć dostęp do wejścia odpływu, żeby _tam wkręcić sprężynę_?

----------


## Jarek.P

No nie, nie weszłaby chyba  :smile:  Zresztą, sprężynę mam, a kunę diabli wzięli!

----------


## rewo66

Jarek odpływ był z syfonem jako kpl. do tego były stopki i tasma izolacyjna. Syfon jest rozbieralny od góry w celu umożliwienia wyczyszczenia go  :wink:   :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jarek

jeszcze w kwestii odplywu

http://tablica.pl/oferta/odplyw-lini...tml#c2c49f8040

----------


## Jarek.P

Ten konkretny jest za wysoki, u mnie wysokość montażu musi być nie większa, niż 80mm. Ale dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ponieważ łazienka mi trochę zmonopolizowała dziennik, dla odmiany coś innego. Zacznę może od drobiazgu - ostatniej, brakującej szafki zabudowy kuchennej, jaką jest wąska szafka "na butelki". Tak, takiej typowej kuchennej plomby używanej do wypełnienia miejsca, z którym nic innego zrobić się nie da  :smile: 

Oto i ona:



W tle - malowniczy porządek panujący w moim warsztacie. Regał warsztatowy już zamówiony, pocięty, czeka na montaż, więc porządek (względny) tam w końcu też zapanuje, póki co jest tak jak jest.

Drugi temat - dawno nic o "kabelkach" nie było, prawda?  :wink:  No to będzie. Od kilku dni funkcjonuje bowiem kolejny sterownik oświetlenia, obsługujący oświetlenie w naszej sypialni:



Tenże jest najprostszy od strony elektronicznej, steruje raptem czterema wyjściami (i dwa rezerwowe w razie, gdyby coś nam przyszło do głowy jeszcze), bez żadnych cudacznych rozwiązań, za to jest najbardziej złożony konstrukcyjnie. Od dotychczasowych bowiem różni się tym, że ma dwa moduły "wyniesione". Taki "moduł wyniesiony" pełni najważniejszą funkcję z całego sterownika, a wygląda tak:



Po drugiej stronie łóżka stoi drugi, bliźniaczy. Oba mają identyczne funkcje, a pozwalają:
Górny przycisk:
- włączyć/wyłączyć swoją lampkę nocną.
- wyłączyć lampkę nocną po przeciwnej stronie łóżka (niezwykle pożyteczna funkcja)
Dolny przycisk:
- wyłączyć górne źródła światła w sypialni, jeśli któreś się świeci.
- włączyć wszystkie górne źródła światła w sypialni, jeśli żadne z nich się nie świeci.

Szafka od tyłu:


Dwa gniazdka stanowią zwyczajny "przedłużacz". Od dołu jest gniazdko do przyłączenia lampki nocnej, przewód z wtykiem RJ45 stanowi połączenie szafki ze sterownikiem. Mało widoczna, ale istotna jest pionowa dziura w lewym boku obudowy gniazdka - sprowadzając do szafki niskie napięcie nie mogłem się powstrzymać, żeby nie wykorzystać go do czegoś. I wykorzystałem - w sterowniku zasilacz jest odpowiednio większy, a tamże w tej dziurze jest gniazdko USB  :big grin:  Nie, szafki (ani sterownika) nie da się jeszcze podpiąć do laptopa (może kiedyś...  :wink:  ), póki co jest to po prostu źródło napięcia do ładowania komórek, czytnika ebooków itp. Jak widać, póki co do gniazdek jest włączona normalna ładowarka, bo jeszcze nie kupiłem stosownie krótkiego przewodu USB/USB micro, kiedy tylko go kupię, ładowarka pójdzie do warsztatu, do pudełka z rzeczami, które się mogą przydać  :smile: 
I to tyle na temat tego sterownika. Jak pisałem to przedostatni, został mi do zrobienia jeszcze jeden, do oświetlenia zewnętrznego, będzie najbardziej złożony, głównie z powodu całej masy sterowania zależnego (stan alarmu, dzień/noc, światło uruchamiane otwieraniem bramy garażowej, czujka ruchu na ścieżce na zewnątrz domu... )


No i łazienka, nie ma przeproś. Tak wygląda obecnie:



A jeszcze przed powieszeniem tych wszystkich ozdóbek:



Szlifowanym narożnikiem jeszcze się pochwalę, zarówno w części, gdzie płytki idą normalnie i gdzie taki narożnik nie jest niczym szczególnym:



jak i w części układanej w karo, gdzie był to już lekki hardcore, ale dla kolegi niedawno mnie pytającego na priv o możliwości stolikowej przecinarki do glazury niechże to będzie ilustracja poglądowa:



(zdjęcie robione było przy dość świeżych jeszcze fugach, stąd plamy). 
Same płytki nie są idealnie, wiem, że nie są. Ale na ten narożnik i tak spoglądam z jakąśtam dumą  :smile: 

Przede mną zaś kolejne wyzwanie - za podłogę w natrysku jeszcze się nie wziąłem, odpływ cały czas nie kupiony, ale do ścian już trzeba zacząć robić podchody. A ściany zrobione tak po prostu do narożnika, to przecież by była nuuuóóóuuudaaaa, prawda? No nie można tak po prostu, trzeba sobie jakoś życie utrudnić. Ot, choćby narożnik wywinąć w łuk. No taki sobie ÓK po prostu  :smile: 
I tu znów zagwozdka była, jak zrobić łuk na całą wysokość pomieszczenia, z promieniem gięcia 27cm i co ważniejsze, końcami licującymi się ze ścianą. Tak, wiem, pamiętam, sposoby z nacinaniem płyty GK w paski znam, szczerze mówiąc nawet się do tego przymierzałem, wygiąłem sobie kawałek profila w coś a'la łuk, usiłowałem po nim układać nacinany pasek GK i im dłużej to robiłem, tym bardziej tego nie widziałem. Aż wreszcie dziś w Castoramie odkryłem ZBAWIENIE. Zbawienie tak bardzo zbawcze, że gdybym je odkrył dwa lata temu (??? nie chce mi się sprawdzać), kiedy zabierałem się do zabudowy wanny po łuku, nie musiałbym teraz mamrotać pod nosem różnych wyrazów za każdym razem, kiedy patrzę na nią, jak mi wyszła rzeźbiona w siporku. Zbawienie nazywa się Ultrament, jest samonośne, wodoodporne i można z niego zrobić wszystko. Drogie tylko trochę, ale cóż... 
Tak w ogóle z wyrobów tego Ultramentu jest świetna płyta do gięcia w łuki, z której łukowe płaszczyzny wychodzą po prostu same, u nas jednak trzeba by ją mocno wkuwać w ścianę, czego chciałem uniknąć, stąd użyłem najcieńszej płyty 6mm ponacinanej nożem i mocowanej do... 
No własnie  :Lol:  Szczęśliwie cały czas jeszcze pieczołowicie zbieram każdy kawałek styropianu, dzięki czemu miałem na strychu kawał styropianu supertwardego EPS200, stanowiącego dół opakowania transportowego pralki, a ponieważ przecinarka do styropianu cały czas w warsztacie mi się jeszcze poniewierała (miałem ją zdemontować, w końcu była zrobiona do jednorazowej roboty, szczęśliwie nie chciało mi się), dzięki temu mogłem sobie powycinać z niego takie oto wsporniki-dystanse:



Wspornik klejony do ściany na piankę i dodatkowo mocowany kołkami do styropianu, płyta ultrament mocowana do wspornika i do ściany, a pustka za nią "do pełna" wypełniona pianką PU. Negatyw wspornika jak widać na zdjęciu posłużył jako tymczasowe podparcie na czas tężenia pianki, żeby ta mi łuku w drugą stronę nie wypchnęła  :smile: 

To samo, ale na zbliżeniu:



Lewa ściana podkuta, żeby płytę zlicować z wierzchem ściany. Prawa ściana jest bardzo cienko zatynkowana, na tyle cienko (<5mm), że nie było sensu jej podkuwać, ta ściana jest krótka, po prostu zaszpachluję to po całości.
I łuk w stanie, do jakiego go doprowadziłem dzisiaj:



Dociągnę go jeszcze do sufitu, całość dla dodatkowego wzmocnienia i usztywnienia planuję jeszcze przelecieć siatką i klejem, tym samym dorównując całość do ściany po lewo, a prawą ścianę sobie podtynkuję grubiej  :smile:  Potem grunt, folia w płynie (gdzie trzeba), doszczelnienia (gdzie trzeba) i płyyyyytki!

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

ech, rozpisałem się wczoraj o pierdołach, a o najważniejszym zapomniałem: trzecia edycja "Jarkowego" już wstawiona. Tym razem do wiaderka poszedł "Coopers Draught" doprawiany ekstraktem słodowym jasnym i glukozą. Fermentuje ładnie, jakoś na majowy weekend powinno już być do picia  :big grin:

----------


## Jacekss

Jarek - czy masz wannę w jakiejś łazience, jeśli tak czym ją zabudowywałeś ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mam, w łazience "centralnej", o perypetiach związanych z jej zabudową możesz poczytać mniej więcej odtąd przez kilka kolejnych stron, , teraz zaś w skrócie mogę powiedzieć, że wanna "po łuku" została zabudowana z tyłu gipskartonem na stelażu (jest odsunięta od ściany), z przodu zaś ścianką z siporeksu, w której ów łuk rzeźbiłem meslem, młotkiem i trochę szlifierką:

----------


## Jacekss

ok dzięki... jej masa roboty. wolałbym jednak nie murować  :smile: 
zastanawialem sie żeby zrobić stelaż z profili + GK i na to płytki.. wanna prostokątna więc chyba da radę

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli to prostokątna wanna, to stelaż z GK oczywiście. Jeśli łukowa, to w Castoramie kupisz coś takiego:



To się pięknie wygina, samoistnie formując równy łuk, bez żadnych łamańców, jak przy GK, jest samonośne, wodoodporne - same zalety (nie, nie płacą mi za reklamę  :smile:  )

----------


## Jacekss

ok dzienks za info  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

> Jeśli to prostokątna wanna, to stelaż z GK oczywiście. Jeśli łukowa, to w Castoramie kupisz coś takiego:
> 
> 
> 
> To się pięknie wygina, samoistnie formując równy łuk, bez żadnych łamańców, jak przy GK, jest samonośne, wodoodporne - same zalety (nie, *nie płacą mi za reklamę*  )


A powinni  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... jakby byli tacy łaskawi, to ja chętnie  :Lol:

----------


## bajcik

Jarku, masz może jakieś dobre rady dla tych którzy mają duże ambicje, średnio czasu, i mało kasiorki, i sami chcą zbudować kuchnie?

Jakie są etapy realizacji, o czym pamietać zawczasu, czy projektować na kartce czy w jakiejś aplikacji, czy planować wymiary "na styk" czy dać jakieś luzy, jakie mogą wyjść niespodzianki (np ten zawias działa inaczej i drzwiczki sie nie otworzą), i co bys zaprojektował inaczej gdybyś robił to drugi raz? Dlaczego niektorym pomiędzy meblami zostają takie szpary że wejdzie półka na butelki, zamiast od początku poszerzyć sąsiednie szafki?  :tongue: 

Jak wybierać (lokalne) zakłady tnące płyty? Czy robią one od razu otwory/frezy pod okucie? Jakie nietypowe narzędzia trzeba mieć? Jakie okucia? Do czego warto dopłacać?

Mógłbyś też opowiedzieć o innych rzeczach o które pocztkujący nie zapyta bo nie jest świadomy.

----------


## Jarek.P

O matko, od czego by tu zacząć?
Może od programu - są jakieś specjalne do projektowania mebli, bodajże Pro100 (czy jakośtak), coś o ile dobrze pamiętam można też pobrać ze strony Ikei. Może i te programy są coś warte, u mnie w temacie mebli o wiele lepiej sprawdza się kartka papieru. Znaczy, podobno w tym Pro100 można tworzyć cuda, a na końcu wygenerować kompletną listę materiałów i zwymiarowanych formatek, ale program jest kobylasty i nauka jego obsługi zajęłaby trochę chyba więcej, niż montaż kuchni.

W sumie, to potrzebne nam były dwie kartki: najpierw na jednej żona tworzyła wizję zabudowy, potem na drugiej (umówmy się, że jednej) ja poszczególne meble sobie rozrysowuję na konstrukcję. To nie są rysunki w skali i od linijki, raczej szkice, chodzi o rozplanowanie które formatki mają wchodzić między które i jak się ze sobą łączyć. 

Jak już jest ten etap, to kolejnym u mnie była tabelka w excelu, w niej sobie robiłem rozpiskę formatek, od razu robiąc niezbędne obliczenia. Przykładowo: 

Wysokość zabudowy górnej = A
Głębokość zabudowy górnej = B
Grubość okleiny = 0,1cm
Grubość płyty = 1,8cm

szafka górna "80tka":
- bok (oklejony jeden bok wzdłuż i jeden w poprzek, 2szt.): długość=A-0,1, szerokość=B-0,1
- góra/dół (oklejony jeden bok wzdłuż), 2szt.): długość = 80-2x1,8, szerokość=B=0,1

Jasne? Boki mają wymiar szafki (AxB), ale każdy wymiar jest pomniejszony o grubość okleiny, dzięki czemu po oklejeniu otrzymasz dokładnie AxB. Dno i sufit wchodzą między boki, więc ich długość musi być krótsza o dwie grubości płyty, a szerokość też o okleinę.

Wymiary elementów robisz na styk, co do milimetra, natomiast planując całość zabudowy zostawiaj luzy montażowe, bo inaczej będzie bieda. Szafki delikatnie odsunięte od ściany. 
Czemu " niektórym pomiędzy meblami zostają takie szpary że wejdzie półka na butelki, zamiast od początku poszerzyć sąsiednie szafki?"  :Lol:  Ano temu, że gdybym poszerzył sąsiednią szafkę (chciałem, nasze szynszyle świadkami, że chciałem), to szafka byłaby szersza od pozostałych i zabudowa utraciłaby symetrię, jedna strona byłaby w dodatku dłuższa od drugiej  :big grin:  . A gdyby poszerzyć i pozostałe szafki, to by się nie zmieściły w ciągu. 

Zawiasów, okuć jest tak przeokrutny wybór, że wręcz ciężko się w nich połapać, ale ma to ten plus, że nic cię tu nie ogranicza, jaki mebel sobie wymyślisz, taki zawias dobierzesz. Jedynie prowadnice (bądź inny system) do szuflad - to trzeba przewidzieć od razu, najpóźniej przed zamawianiem materiałów na ich korpusy, bo w zależności od tego, na co się zdecydujesz, tyle będzie trzeba luzu montażowego na prowadnice zostawić. 
Ogólnie jakie okucia wybrać - nie wiem. My zdecydowaliśmy się na Bluma, bo markowy i faktycznie jest bez porównania lepszy od badziewia z mebli typu BRW. Ale dopłaciliśmy też np. do zawiasów z miękkim domykiem i szczerze mówiąc bardziej mnie to wkurza, niż cieszy. Drzwiczkami trzasnąć się nie da! Grrr! (a na poważnie - denerwujące dla mnie jest jak sięgam po coś, po czym łokciem pcham drzwi, żeby się zamknęły, a one stawiają opór i dopiero same dostojnie się zamykają).
Zanim zaczniesz projektować kuchnię, pochodź z małżonką po salonach kuchennych, popatrzcie na fajne patenty, co można zrobić, poinspirujcie się.

Jak wybierać zakład - z polecenia najlepiej  :smile:  Taki, który ma dobre piły, może półautomaty nawet, wtedy masz gwarancję, że wszystko będzie 100% zgodne z zamówieniem. Ja zawsze zamawiam w jednej firmie, która ma obrabiarki CNC, jednak raz zamówiłem w ich filii ze zwykłą piłą i niby wszystko się zgadzało, ale minimalne niedokładności cięcia spowodowały mi w sumie trochę problemów. 
Zwykle zrobią Ci to, co zamówisz i za co zapłacisz. Frezowanie gniazd pod zawiasy - nie ma problemu. Tylko nie wiem, czy warto. Dobry frez kup (dobry!!! Z daleka od "zestawu frezów puszkowych" za 19,99) i sam sobie powiercisz wiertarką.
Z nietypowych narzędzi trzeba mieć dynks do szybkiego mocowania dwóch płyt pod kątem prostym:



Koniecznie wiertło do konfirmatów:



I przydaje się coś do frezowania rowków pod plecy. To jest właściwie jedyny problem dla amatora. Ja do tego używam lamelownicy, można tez frezarką górnowrzecionową, albo na upartego tarczówką z ledwie wystającą tarczą.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ach i zapomniałbym: bardzo ważna sprawa, profesjonalny stół montażowy do przytrzymywania dwóch płyt pod kątem prostym, współpracujący z wyżej pokazanymi zaciskami (zacisk od góry, stół od spodu i można wiercić):

----------


## gandw

> Koniecznie wiertło do konfirmatów:


Wtrącę w tym temacie  :smile:   Ja polecam wkręty samowiercące ASSY z Wurtha zamiast konfirmatów - sprawdzają się świetnie, trzeba tylko kupić do nich specjalny bit. Do skręcania pod kątem używałem ścisku kątowego Topex z Casto, coś koło 40zł.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie słyszałem o nich. Wyglądają ciekawie, zwłaszcza to samowiercenie, tylko, kurczę, ich cena... 


Ściski - te pokazane przeze mnie są fajne, bo szybko się je zakłada, ale słabo trzymają. Kiedyś miałem zaciski śrubowe topex, widać je jeszcze w czeluściach mojego dziennika, kiedy swoją kuchnię montowałem,  ale to był taki badziew za kilka zł, badziew straszliwy. Ścisk kątowy taki ze śrubą/śrubami, ale porządny, mocny, to by mi się w sumie przydał.

----------


## GraMar

Możecie mi powiedzieć, od czego i kiedy zaczyna się pasja majsterkowania?  To niesamowicie przyjemne i pożyteczne-tak mi się wydaje   :smile: 

Kto mi podpowie, czy zdarzają się szuflady o wysokich bokach i tylnej ściance, bo te dziś popularne powodują pojawianie się piany na moim pysku!! Ciągle czegoś szukam i notorycznie gdzieś wszystko wyłazi!




> Zawiasów, okuć jest tak przeokrutny wybór, że wręcz ciężko się w nich połapać, ale ma to ten plus, że nic cię tu nie ogranicza, jaki mebel sobie wymyślisz, taki zawias dobierzesz. Jedynie prowadnice (bądź inny system) do szuflad - to trzeba przewidzieć od razu, najpóźniej przed zamawianiem materiałów na ich korpusy, bo w zależności od tego, na co się zdecydujesz, tyle będzie trzeba luzu montażowego na prowadnice zostawić. 
> Ogólnie jakie okucia wybrać - nie wiem. My zdecydowaliśmy się na Bluma, bo markowy i faktycznie jest bez porównania lepszy od badziewia z mebli typu BRW. Ale dopłaciliśmy też np. do zawiasów z miękkim domykiem i szczerze mówiąc bardziej mnie to wkurza, niż cieszy. Drzwiczkami trzasnąć się nie da! Grrr! (a na poważnie - denerwujące dla mnie jest jak sięgam po coś, po czym łokciem pcham drzwi, żeby się zamknęły, a one stawiają opór i dopiero same dostojnie się zamykają).
> Zanim zaczniesz projektować kuchnię, pochodź z małżonką po salonach kuchennych, popatrzcie na fajne patenty, co można zrobić, poinspirujcie się.

----------


## Jarek.P

Szczerze mówiąc, to mam wrażenie, że to trzeba mieć w genach. Mnie do majsterkowania ciągnęło właściwie od zawsze, moje najukochańsze zabawki to były np. znalezione na śmietniku ("do którego oczywiście nie wchodziłem, mamusiu, to te łobuzy z sąsiedniego bloku weszli i potem mi to dali!") bebechy starego radia  :smile: 

Szuflady - te własnej roboty mają tak wysokie boki jak się chce (nasze mają wysokie), systemowe czasem mają do dokupienia akcesoria, takie "barierki" (relingi) do podwyższania, można też coś wykombinować samemu.


(pierwsze z brzegu zdjęcie z gógla)

----------


## Jarek.P

Mieliśmy jeszcze na starym mieszkaniu pajęczaka, który wyglądał jak mały skorpion, jak wtedy ustaliłem, nazywało się toto Zaleszczotek Książkowy, miało może z 5mm długości, mieszkało w łazience i żywiło się roztoczami. Głównie z powodu nazwy sugerującej bliski związek z książkami nie robiliśmy mu problemów, mieszkał sobie, czasami łaził po mieszkaniu, nie przeszkadzał  :smile: 

W obecnym Domu w Lesie pająków przeróżnych dużo, zwykle dużych, ale generalnie królują u nas Kątniki. Ostatnio jednak, kładąc się spać, dokładnie nad głową w sypialni zobaczyłem coś nowego. Coś nawet całkiem do zaleszczotka podobnego, ale chyba jednak nie jest to zaleszczotek, choćby dlatego, że był od niego ze trzy razy większy.

Zdjęcie gadziny:



I drugie, kiedy wystraszony fleszem się najeżył, spuchł i zaczął grozić, że nos odgryzie:




A poza tym - w sumie, to nie ma o czym pisać, popierdółki same. W łazience dociągnąłem ÓK do samej góry, a wcześniej zrobiony dół częściowo już wyszpachlowałem:



Do warsztatu zmontowałem korpus regału warsztatowego, a dokładniej jego części stojącej frontem do elektronicznej strony warsztatu. Jego plecy będą zapleczem narzędziowym po stronie mechanicznej  :smile:  Korpus będzie wypełniony półkami, miejscami dojdą drzwiczki... fajnie będzie  :smile:  Tylko żona mi narzeka, że zagraciłem sobie warsztat, że landara... ech, te żony  :Mad: 



I trochę poważniejsza robota: brakujący parapet nad grzejnikiem w sypialni. Grzejnik wisi w specjalnej wnęce w ścianie, wcześniej jakoś z parapetem tamże się nie spieszyło i dobrze, bo w międzyczasie grzejnik był wymieniany na większy. Parapet przyszedł teraz, a zamieszanie z nim było spore, bo miał mieć kryte mocowania. I ma:





To dłuższe to pręt gwintowany wkręcony w kołek rozporowy zamiast śruby, krótszy bolec natomiast to zwykła śruba z obciętym łbem. Jedno i drugie nacięte szlifierką, żeby było jak wkręcić  :smile: 

Parapet już na swoim miejscu:



Jak wyschnie kit, to jeszcze poprawię akrylem, pomaluję... I wtedy zastanowię się, co zrobić z puszką widoczną po prawo. Puszka została tam wstawiona na wsiakij słuczaj, wystaje w niej przewód, drugim końcem idący do rozdzielni oświetleniowej sypialni, jest też pętla przewodu od RS485 (sieć "zbiorcza" domowej automatyki, jeszcze nieistniejąca, ale to już niedługo). I szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, co tam wstawię. Może gniazdko po prostu?

Jutro zlewam trzecią edycję "Jarkowego" do butelek  :smile:

----------


## kalio

> ..
> Tenże jest najprostszy od strony elektronicznej, steruje raptem czterema wyjściami (i dwa rezerwowe w razie, gdyby coś nam przyszło do głowy jeszcze), bez żadnych cudacznych rozwiązań, za to jest najbardziej złożony konstrukcyjnie. Od dotychczasowych bowiem różni się tym, że ma dwa moduły "wyniesione". Taki "moduł wyniesiony" pełni najważniejszą funkcję z całego sterownika, a wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> ...


Brakuje tylko funkcji paralizatora jak byś wcześniej z pracy wrócił

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... nie będę wszem i wobec zdradzał wszystkich ukrytych funkcji tej konsoli  :Lol:

----------


## JWujek

Witam, gratuluję pięknego domu i pomysłowości budujących, WIELKI SZACUN!! Czytałam dziennik w każdej wolnej chwili i przyznam się że to on był inspiracją do zalogowania się, nasz wymarzony domek będzie powstawał powoli ale już teraz wiem że kilka Waszych pomysłów na pewno wykorzystam.  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki i powodzenia życzę  :smile:

----------


## Pawlo111

Jarku mam ostatnią szansę zamontowania jakiegoś zabezpieczenia poddasza na kuny, mysz itp.[budowa obok lasu]
I nic ciekawego profesjonalnego w sieci nie znajduje. Pytanie do Ciebie jako weterana zmagań kunowych co Ty byś dziś zamontował?
Pamiętam że montowałeś siatkę leduchowskiego. Czy to była taka standardowa siatka ze zwykłej blachy stalowej?
Znajomi budowlańcy ostrzegają mnie że zwykła "zgnije" szybko i delikatne toto bardzo. Namierzyłem siatkę aluminiową pszczelarską N8 podobno mysz potrzebuje centymetr a toto ma poniżej 8mm. Droższe to pewnie z 20 razy od typowej podtynkowej. Ocynkowane podtynkowe bardzo podobnie słabe do nie ocynkowanych. Dodatkowo u nas nie będzie podbitki jest nadbitka.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, ja montowałem zwykłą siatkę leduchowskiego i gdybym to robił ponownie, ponownie bym jej użył. Zgnić? Od czego by miała zgnić ocynkowana siatka, zamontowana w suchym miejscu? Właściwie jedyny minus takiej siatki to duży problem z jej montażem - montuje się ją normalnie, ale po dniu roboczym zamiast dłoni ma się befsztyk tatarski. Nie wiem, może cienkie skórzane rękawiczki by pomogły? Materiałowe nie nadają się, bo zaczepiają i jest jeszcze gorzej.
Co zamiast takiej siatki? Cokolwiek, co się da szczelnie i trwale zamocować (!!!! U mnie na kawałku była zamontowana cienka, wiotka siatka do grodzenia rabatek i kuna mi ją podniosła). Siatka pszczelarska powinna być ok, ale jak sam piszesz, drogie to jest, nie wiem, czy jest sens się ładować w koszty.

----------


## Pawlo111

A jak Ty ją mocowałeś? Ja myślałem o takerze albo papiaki i podkładki do papy. Uszczelniałeś tylko przy ściance kolankowej/murłacie czy szczyty też?
Choć u Was pewnie za wiele przy tak skąplikowanej bryle nie ma ścian szczytowych.

----------


## aiki

Jak będzie chciała to i tak wejdzie :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ścian szczytowych u nas nie ma wcale, dach kopertowy skutecznie je wyklucza  :smile: 
Siatkę mocowałem staplerem, właściwie niczym innym się nie da z powodu, że w skosie między połacią dachu a murłatą jest za mało miejsca na machanie młotkiem choćby:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jak będzie chciała to i tak wejdzie


Nie da rady, chyba że metodą sterroryzowania wchodzących do domu mieszkańców  :smile:  Po prostu jeśli się dobrze zrobi takie siatki, to najzwyczajniej w świecie nie będzie miała którędy. Weź pod uwagę, że u mnie kuna wlazła przez źle zrobione zabezpieczenie, nie mimo niego.

----------


## gabba

> O matko, od czego by tu zacząć?
> Jak wybierać zakład - z polecenia najlepiej


Witaj!
Czy możesz zdradzić, gdzie konkretnie zamawiałeś płyty? w Warszawie? - oczywiście za należne tantiemy za reklamę  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale płyty w sensie, laminowane, 'meblowe'? "Forpłyt", najlepiej w ich centrali na Grodzieńskiej, bo jak pisałem, raz zamawiałem w ich filii i już było gorzej z dokładnością.

----------


## Jarek.P

A w lesie - nic nowego. Wiosna, wszystko spod ziemi wyłazi... ptaki też się wzięły do budowania gniazd, z braku dostępu do podbitki gniazda robią nam pod dachówkami krawędziowymi. A niech sobie robią, nie przeszkadza nam  :smile:  Szpaków mamy w dachu już kilka rodzin, nie wiem, czy to te same, co w zeszłym roku, czy już taka ptasia tradycja, ale nic się człowieka nie boją, jak się ktoś za blisko kręci, to jedynie ćwierkają obelżywie  :smile: 

Dwa zdjęcia zrobione przez uchyloną połaciówkę:





Jak widać - budowa gniazda w toku  :smile: 

Budowa łazienki też w toku. Postępów wielkich nie widać, bo łuk kafelkowałem, a strasznie mozolnie się to robi, niestety...



Jak widać, łuk już wyszpachlowany, ściana pokryta izolacją, płytki - kleją się. Z konieczności (krzywizna) są klejone na grubym kleju nakładanym plackami i wyciskanym na całą płytke, o żadnym grzebieniu nie ma mowy (a przynajmniej ja nie mam grzebienia z takim zgryzem, żeby wymaganą grubość kleju na środku płytki uzyskać. I niby wszystko powinno grać, warstwa po warstwie się klei, ale przy zachowanym poziomie strasznie mi tu pion próbuje uciekać. Robię co mogę i trzymam go w ryzach, ale męczące to jest. Chyba za ten metraż podwójną stawkę policzę...  :mad: 

Wolno to idzie, ale niestety, robota wykonywana w tempie po kilka godzin na tydzień tak własnie idzie. Bo nawet na cały weekend nie ma co liczyć, bo a to okna umyć (BTW mycie okien od zewnątrz przy pomocy myjki ciśnieniowej - czy ktoś prócz mnie już to ćwiczył?  :big grin:  Przy okazji tąże myjką odczyściłem trochę elewację z licznych pajęczyn w narożnikach wszelakich), a to Wyjątka z mozołem na rowerze uczyć jeździć... (droga przez mękę, ale zawziąłem się) i tak schodzi. 
Z tą łazienką w sumie już bliżej niż dalej, zostało jeszcze tylko:
- dopłytkować do końca ściany w brodziku,
- *wybrać*, kupić i zainstalować panel, oczywiście robiąc to w zgodzie z płytkowaniem
- wentylację zrobić (obecnie jest dziura w ścianie prowadząca do dwóch kanałów wentylacyjnych)
- rozkuć posadzkę w brodziku
- kupić i osadzić odpływ
- odtworzyć posadzkę ze spadkiem,
- podłogę zrobić,
- uzupełnić dekory,
- zafugować całość, 
- odmalować na finito sufit,
- biały montaż,
- parapet dociąć, polakierować i osadzić,

I chyba wszystko. Do jesieni powinienem się wyrobić...
Dla odmiany słowa dziś nie będzie o sterownikach, ok?  :wink:

----------


## Jacekss

no niestety małe płytki robi się wolno a tu jeszcze łuk  :smile:  btw. robiłem małymi płytkami tylko kuchnię i troche to czasu zajmuje, choć na równych ścianach jest całkiem ok

co do mycia okien cisnieniówką - ciekawe ciekawe, chyba następny zakup to będzie taka maszynka  :smile:  byleby uszczelek nie wymyło hehe  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, spokojnie, "strzelasz" z pewnej odległości i raczej nie zwartym strumieniem, nic się nie dzieje. Oczywiście tak czy tak potem gumą na długim drążku trzeba wodę z szyby zgarnąć  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarku spróbuj tak .
Do opryskiwacza / taki do drzew/ zakładam długą lance. Wlewam do niego letni płyn do szyb samochodowych . Daje duże ciśnienie. 
Myje - zraszam  okna i po chwili wężem ze zwykłą wodą spłukuje.
I nie trzeba wycierać, zgarniać.

----------


## DrKubus

Jarku, 2 tygodnie, prawie 50h, ale przebrnąłem przez cały Twój dziennik...

ponieważ wiele nas łączy, z ciekawością śledziłem wszystkie Twoje perypetie i przychylam się do stwierdzenia, że Twój dziennik w wersji książkowej mógłby stać się bestsellerem  :smile: 

Gratuluję wytrwałości, zarówno w budowie i wykończeniach, jak również w prowadzeniu DB.

Jako, że też jestem z branży IT, nie omieszkam skorzystać z kilku rozwiązań automatyki, ale też (jeśli nie będziesz miał nic przeciwko) zadać kilku pytań już o kwestie techniczne. Co do samej budowy, jako że "dom trzeba spłodzić" zdecydowałem się na samobudowę, a Twój dziennik z pewnością będzie stanowił punkt zaczepienia przy każdych planowanych pracach, jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki za tak wciągającą lekturę  :smile: 

PS. Delegujesz się, bo dziennik gdzieś w czeluście zapada  :smile:  a ja w przyszłym tygodniu nie będę miał co czytać  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Bestsellerem to on już jest.  :yes:   Gdzież mozna z wypiekami na twarzy czytac o I , II i III wojnie kunickiej.  :big grin:   Nie mówiąc tu o innych sprawach czy to z budowlanej półki czy elektrotechnicznej. Martwi mnie to że on jednak powoli kończy liste spraw do zrobienia w domu. I kiedyś zapadnie tu cisza. A może nie ? Poziwiom uwidiom  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję za miłe słowa  :smile:  
Tak znów za mocno na tym moim dzienniku to się znów nie wzoruj, bo różnie tutaj bywało  :wink:  Ale o fuszerkach też z masochistycznym zacięciem czasem pisałem, więc przynajmniej jest w miarę rzetelnie  :smile: 

Nie, nigdzie się nie deleguję (może w lato), siedzę w domu, ale przy pracach weekendowych, postępy są na tyle nędzne, że nie ma o czym pisać, dlatego coraz rzadziej to robię. Łazienka idzie z mozołem (łuk skończyłem), Wyjątka na rowerze uczę jeździć, też z mozołem, dziecko jest wybitnie ukierunkowane na informatycznego suchoklatesa, do fizycznych aktywności trzeba go przymuszać. Nie da się ukryć, po tatusiu to ma, ale: Dom stoi w lesie, jest duże podwórko, jest się czym bawić, mnie w jego wieku trzeba by przed każdym posiłkiem wołać do domu, ewentualnie poszukiwania czynić, gdzie aktualnie przebywam, jego siłą trzeba na dwór wyganiać, np. grożąc wyłączeniem komputera na resztę dnia. Z drugiej strony - fakt, ja w jego wieku komputera nie miałem...

Ale, wracając do Dziennika, tak szybko się jeszcze nie skończy, w tym sezonie budowlanym będę sztachety robił (już stoją kupione), dalej cokół, planuję kombinacje z próbami przerobienia pozostałych nam dachówek (duuużo) na czapy do murka ogrodzeniowego, z automatyki też czeka epopeja cała, bo na "desce kreślarskiej" właśnie kończy się projekt ostatniego sterownika oświetlenia, ostatniego, który jednocześnie będzie pierwszym sterownikiem nowej generacji, uwzględniającym możliwość zdalnego sterowania poprzez RS485, jak się uda, to pozostałe, wcześniej zrobione, będą robione od nowa  :smile: 
No a potem? Potem będą remooontyyy  :Lol:

----------


## rewo66

Uffffffff  odetchnałem z ulgą.   :yes:  Z wzorowaniem nie przesadzam spoko  :yes:  
Ale parę twoich gadżetów pozwalam sobie wykorztystać jak chocby ostatni ten własnej roboty przyrządzik do skręcania płyt meblowych. Do złozenia 3 szaf nie za bardzo był potrzebny ale przy meblach kuchennych się przyda i to bardzo. Projekt juz mam. Jestem w toku gromadzenia (kupowania wszystkich niezbędnych bebechów takich jak kosze cargo, szuflady,  prowadnice zawiasy , siłowniki gazowe do drzwiczek itp.) Jak skończę gromadzic to posprawdzam wymiary poszczególnych szafek i dam do pociecia formatek i okleinowania a później już tylko przyjemność ze skręcania. Miłej niedzieli  :big grin:

----------


## DrKubus

Skąd ja to znam, też mam 7 latka z ciągotami do sprzętu komputerowego i konsol (nie którzy twierdzą że to już genetyczne uwarunkowania), na szczęście rower opanował 2 lata temu. Od miesiąca uczę go przemieszczania się na rolkach, co ciekawe zarówno rower jak i rolki to jedyny sposób na wypchnięcie go na dwór. Gorzej jak pada... na szczęście są jeszcze programy edukacyjne.

Co do elektryki, sterowanie oświetleniem wcześniej realizowałeś na bistabach, teraz też z nich korzystasz, czy prądy puszczasz przez ten swój sterownik?

----------


## Jarek.P

@DrKubus - sterowniki załatwiają wszystko, przekaźniki (F&F) by tu tylko komplikowały sprawę, poza tym... niestety, ale trochę awaryjne się okazały. 

@Rewo66 - jak będziesz kopiował ten przyrząd, to jedną rzecz zrób inaczej: listewki prowadzące niech się nie zbiegają w narożniku, tylko kończą ciut wcześniej, tak, żeby sam narożnik był otwarty. Bardzo to uprości kwestię czyszczenia sprzętu z trocin przed skręceniem kolejnych dwóch płyt.

----------


## DrKubus

> @DrKubus - sterowniki załatwiają wszystko, przekaźniki (F&F) by tu tylko komplikowały sprawę, poza tym... niestety, ale trochę awaryjne się okazały.


No to już zaoszczędziłem kilka stów, bo miałem właśnie zainwestować w F&Fy, pytanie teraz ile mnie będzie kosztował osprzęt do takiego sterownika? Mogę poprosić o kilka wskazówek (tutaj lub na PW)? Szczególnie interesuje mnie na czym to realizujesz i jak wygląda kwestia programowania, bo rozumiem, że na razie wizualizacji na tablecie z obsługą zdalną przełączeń to jeszcze nie realizuje?

----------


## Jarek.P

Gdzieś w czeluściach mego dziennika jest pokazany schemat ideowy w dość wczesnej wersji, ale to się wiele nie zmieniło. Procesor (AVR - bo lubię), komplet wyjść przez optotriaki i triaki steruje odbiornikami, komplet wejść przez transoptory jako zabezpieczenie przed przepięciami i do kompletu dość proste oprogramowanie (w dowolnym języku można napisać, w Bascomie to robiłem, wiem, że aż wstyd się przyznać, ale ja jestem stary Pascalowiec i Bascom po prostu rozumiem jako naturalne rozwinięcie dobrze mi niegdyś znanego języka, w którym jeszcze na studiach całkiem zaawansowane rzeczy robiłem, na C nie potrafię się jakoś przestawić). 
Program w pętli sprawdza kolejno stany wejść i stwierdziwszy aktywację któregoś mierzy czas wciśnięcia przycisku. Wciśnięcia poniżej 100ms ignoruje, powyżej 100ms traktuje jako polecenie włączenia stosownego wyjścia, a jeśli wejście było aktywne przez dłużej, niż sekundę, stwierdza "długie wciśnięcie" i traktuje je stosownie do tego, co sobie autor oprogramowania wymyślił (np. wyłączenie wszystkich wejść naraz). Wizualizacja przez tableta - oj, długo jeszcze nie. Jeśli zależy Ci na czymś takim, można do sprawy podejść zupełnie od innej strony i pobawić się w Raspberry albo Arduino, będzie ciut drożej, ale za to konfiguracja z poziomu strony www będzie dostępna od ręki. Tyle, że tu już nie pomogę, nie znam się  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kuba poszukaj gotowego sterownika PLC z obsluga Androida. Zrobisz wszytsko co chcesz za pomoca prostej drabinki.

----------


## Jarek.P

... dobra, do tego też kiedyś dojdę. Co prawda możliwość włączania światła na schodach poprzez stronę www na telefonie brzmi jak coś, bez czego chyba da się żyć (na krótką metę), ale rozumiem ideę, z duchem czasu trza iść  :smile: 

Na poważnie - możliwość dostępu przez sieć (choćby telnetem po IP) marzy mi się w sterowniku recyrkulacji, przydałaby się czasem możliwość modyfikacji jakiegoś parametru bez nurkowania z laptopem do szachtu. W ten sposób właśnie za moment rok minie odkąd ten sterownik działa (BTW cały czas bezawaryjnie  :smile: , tfu tfu, żeby nie przechwalić) a ja cały czas jeszcze nie poprawiłem tego parametru czasowego, o którym kiedyś pisałem, a który powoduje, że sterowane dodatkowo przez niego oświetlenie wnęki w łazience przygasa od czasu do czasu. A od tego do strony www, na której będę miał interaktywną mapkę całej posiadłości i np. klikając myszą bądź ciapiąc paluchem w ikonkę krasnala stojącego przy ogrodowym oczku wodnym będę powodował załączenie/wyłączenie fontanny sikającej krasnalowi z... z czapki, powiedzmy, to już naprawdę niedaleko będzie. W zasadzie jedyna poważna trudność, to jakiś chętny do pomocy grafik, który za flaszkę czy dwie "Jarkowego" mi stosowną grafikę przygotuje  :wink: 

A właśnie, tak już całkiem na poważnie, jak już przy grafice komputerowej jesteśmy - ja w tym temacie jestem po prostu świetny, normalnie... Painta opanowanego na poziomie eksperckim mam, bardziej zaawansowaną grafikę wektorową robię zwykle w Wordzie, ewentualnie w programie do projektowania płytek drukowanych. Jasne?  :wink:  Ściągnąłem niegdyś Gimpa, bo się naczytałem, że łatwy, że intuicyjny, ale nie wiem, moja intuicja chyba innymi ścieżkami chodzi, albo po prostu nie rozumiem niuansów pracy z grafiką na poziomie innym niż Expert Level of Paint.

Background zarysowany, teraz do rzeczy: na użytek obecnie robionego sterownika muszę stworzyć "klawiaturkę użytkownika" (w kuchni będzie, więc może raczej użytkowniczki, ale nie ulegajmy seksistowskim stereotypom). Klawiaturka to będzie sześć przycisków, każdy z klawiszem na którym będzie ikonka o wymiarach 8x8mm. I o te ikonki mi się własnie rozchodzi:
- furtka 
- brama
- brama garażowa
- oświetlenie ścieżki
- oświetlenie podbitki
- kinkiety nad garażem.

I teraz ja poproszę o pomysły na ikonki opisujące w/w funkcje. O ile furtka, brama - w necie jest wielkie mnóstwo prostych wektorowych grafik, można coś dobrać, przeskalować, tak z resztą jest problem. Kinkiet też znajdę, ale jak stworzyć ikonkę podbitki? Bramy garażowej?

Próbowałem dziś obrabiać własne zdjęcia tychże, wychodząc z założenia, że zamiast symbolicznej furtki lepiej mieć symbol przedstawiający własną furtkę, ale to niestety w paincie nie wychodzi  :smile:  Poważniej: samo wycięcie furtki i zmniejszenie jej do pożądanego rozmiaru tworzy co prawda ładny malutki obrazek furtki, ale obawiam się, że w praktyce będzie lupa potrzebna, żeby ją od bramy odróżnić, trzeba by wyciąć tło, może jakąś detekcję krawędzi przeprowadzić, tak, żeby ze zdjęcia zrobić kreską rysowaną grafikę z przezroczystym tłem (klawisz podświetlany, w dodatku kolorem sygnalizujący aktualny stan - takie bajery będą!), a to już niestety mnie przerasta, po prostu w paincie takich funkcji nie przewidzieli, a innych programów graficznych nie ogarniam.

No i zostaje jeszcze wspominany drobiazg: pomysł na grafikę przedstawiającą funkcję włączania oświetlenia podbitki. Zdjęcie podbitki nawet obrobione do grafiki, nie będzie chyba zbyt czytelnie wskazywało funkcji...

----------


## rewo66

A po co grafika może prościej dac np pierwsze litery
- furtka to F
- brama to B
- brama garażowa to G
- ściezka to Ś
- podbitka to P
- kinkiety to K
Po miesiacu tfu 1 dniu twa luba na pamięć będzie znała te skruty.   I zaleta taka że cały czas trzeba ćwiczyć pamięć a grafika co ogłupia nie pozwala mysleć tylko od razu wywala na tacy bachhh HMMM to taka malutka sugestia z mej strony i bez żadnych podtekstów dot. seksistowskich stereotypów.  
Pozdro.

----------


## netbet

...no... a tak naprawdę co robisz?
czarna magia... że co niby to ma robić?

i zrobi?

... ja [email protected]#$e .... jestem milion lat .... naewt nie za murzynami... jestem milion lat za krokodylami....

----------


## compi

Bo Jarek zmierza nieubłaganie do momentu gdy mrugnięciem powieki zamknie bramę, a półuśmiechem odpali krasnala z fontanną na głowie  :smile: .

----------


## Jarek.P

> ...no... a tak naprawdę co robisz?
> czarna magia... że co niby to ma robić?
> .



znaczy.... ale.... chcesz odpowiedź skróconą, czy rozwiniętą? Bo skrócona, to tak w sumie się sprowadza do tego, że tym można światło zapalić. I bramę otworzyć.  :cool: 





> ... ja [email protected]#$e .... jestem milion lat .... naewt nie za murzynami... jestem milion lat za krokodylami...


Ojtam ojtam. Po prostu masz sterowanie tradycyjne, jak mniemam. Pamiętaj, że zawsze można też przed dom wychodzić z latarką, a bramę otwierać "manualnie", przy użyciu siłownika "biologicznego"  :smile: 
A na poważnie - lubię to robię, bawię się po prostu. Bez tego da się żyć, a jako hobby zawsze można na mecze chodzić. Albo oglądać je w TV  :smile: 




> Bo Jarek zmierza nieubłaganie do momentu gdy mrugnięciem powieki zamknie bramę, a półuśmiechem odpali krasnala z fontanną na głowie


Strach pomyśleć, co odpalę pełnym uśmiechem... A i jeszcze jedno, ta fontanna to przykładowo tylko miała być na głowie  :wink: 

@Rewo66 - ale z literkami tylko to tak jakoś... nieprofesjonalnie. Mając pełnię możliwości dawaną przez kolorową laserówkę (wydruk na folii albo na kalce jako klisza wstawiony pod przezroczystą obudowę przycisku) ograniczać się do jednej literki? Eeee....
Próbowałem z napisami, ale to z kolei wymaga drobniutkiej czcionki i czyni je nieczytelnymi bez lupy, skróty wyglądają idiotycznie. Mam wrażenie, że ikonki (wyraźne, czytelne) jednak byłyby najlepsze.

----------


## niemodna

Jak trzeba, będą ikonki - nie ma problemu, tylko nie o tej godzinie, bo teraz nie corel, a  też paint mogę odpalić...

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o ikonki wjedź na allegro i szukaj manipulatorów od alarmów.
Tam maja ładne zdj i można sobie taką ikonkę wyciąć nawet paintem.
Możesz też odwiedzić strony producentów alarmów bądź systemów automatyki.
Chyba, że o co innego Tobie chodziło.
http://www.itchome.pl/auctions/int_tsg_s.png

----------


## Jarek.P

@aiki - super pomysł, dzięki, jutro pogrzebię   :smile: 

@niemodna - byłoby super, jutro wstawię zdjęcia naszej furtki, planowanej bramy wjazdowej oraz wrót garażowych, tak żeby były razem obok siebie jako inspiracja. Ikonka oświetlenia podbitki - jestem otwarty na propozycje, może z tych alarmów coś się uda zaadaptować  :big grin: 

[edit]
Tak na szybko - ikonka bramy i garażu z Satelowskiego manipulatora jest do zaadaptowania żywcem (ale nie znalazłem w rozdzielczości nadającej się do skopiowania, więc grafik tak czy tak się przyda), w tej stylistyce tylko furtka, kinkiet (jako "góra") i pomysł na "podbitkę" i "oświetlenie ścieżki" (tez kinkiety na słupkach ogrodzenia - może coś takiego? Kinkiet na słupku, a ten nad garażem dla odróżnienia jako kinkiet na ścianie?)

----------


## aiki

a z grafiką to ja nie pomogę. 
Radze sobie właśnie w taki sposób iż szukam w "Google grafika"
na pewno znajdziesz coś w lepszej rozdzielczości.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dość ciekawe pomysły znajduję przeszukując gógle graphics na hasła "icon" + różne słówka związane z otwieraniem.zamykaniem garażu, bramy, furtki. Ale i tak te satelowskie mi się najbardziej podobają  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

Jarek, a próbowałeś takiego trochę bardziej rozbudowanego Painta.NET - obsługuje już przezroczystości, chyba wykrywa krawędzie ale nie jest aż tak rozbudowany jak GIMP czy Corel. To tak na przyszlość - bo plany masz, że ho, ho...

----------


## Jarek.P

Obiecane zdjęcia. Nie wiem, czy będą pomocne, w swoim laickim wyobrażeniu myślałem o ich przerabianiu na grafikę, ale patrząc na te satelowskie ikonki nie wiem, czy to ma sens, czy nie lepsze byłyby własnie takie rysuneczki.
Tak czy tak:

Furtka razem z bramą garażową:



Zdjęcia bramy wjazdowej nie mam, ale to będzie suwane przęsło będące rozciągniętą wersję furtki.

Kinkiety nad garażem:



Zdjęcia ścieżki przed domem z jej oświetleniem też jak się okazuje nie mam, ale i nie wiem, czy jego przerobienie na ikonkę miałoby jakikolwiek sens.

@blekowca - zainstalowałem, wygląda ciekawie, dzięki. Jest szansa, że swój poziom ekspercki w grafice rozbuduję jeszcze bardziej  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> z
> 
> Strach pomyśleć, co odpalę pełnym uśmiechem...



kunoskóroobdzierator i nadziewator na trzonek od lopaty...


... no chyba ze otwieracz do butelek i podajnik browara  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

To drugie, zdecydowanie to drugie. Kuny nie ma, a piwopodawacz zawsze się przyda. Zwłaszcza, że i tak wykonanie robota zdolnego np. do podawania piwa chodzi za mną już od dawna.

----------


## DrKubus

Już nie pamiętam, ale chyba u NetBet'a w dzienniku widziałem CDZP - Centralny Dystrybutor Zimnego Piwa, wówczas trwały pracy koncepcyjne, może ma już prototyp  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

.... Netbet? NATYCHMIAST założenia projektowe PROSZĘ przedstawić!!!!!!!!!!11111jedenjeden

----------


## netbet

...CDZP powiadcie...

to jest tak z centralnym odkurzaczem...

miał być...ale koszty z powołaniem do życia były za duże w stosunku do oferowanego ( zakładanego ) komfortu :wink: 
.. no i ta bucząca sprężarka mi się nie bardzo widziała.. - szczegóły tech.

na obecną chwilę CDZP ma dwa warianty do rozwinięcia w przyszłości:
CDZP - wersja "ukrainka"
CDZP - wersja "rumunka"

...a tak naprawdę browar sam se podaje - wychodzi najtaniej! :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... u mnie Centralny odkurzacz póki co też spada z planu na odległe niewiadomokiedy, ale rury rozciągnąłem, gniazdka też są. może z dystrybutorem do piwa też trzeba było? W końcu koszt niewielki, ot parę metrów rury miedzianej...

----------


## netbet

dystrybutor miał podawać puszki ... wiec rurki byłyby kapkę większe... :big lol: 
coś jak przesył kasy w marketach...

----------


## DrKubus

Jarek, to może wykorzystać rury od odkurzacza, tylko trzeba by było rozpracować kierowanie ruchu na rozgałęzieniach  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

E, nieee, za duża średnica, piwo by się degradowało po drodze. No i gniazdka w złych miejscach rozlokowane, z punktu widzenia takiego zastosowania. Niby mam gniazdko w warsztacie, ale póki co tam i piwo trzymam, więc wielkiej zmiany by nie było.

----------


## DrKubus

Ale rurą byś puszki przesyłał a nie piwo  :smile:  

Zresztą zostaje jeszcze stary system H0, N lub TT, z pełną możliwością sterowania  :smile:

----------


## toomyem

Jesteście niemożliwi!  Najlepszy dziennik budowy jaki mam zasubskrybowany  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale... hmmm.... średnica, zakręty... wychodzi mi, że co najwyżej puszki przecieru pomidorowego by wchodziły w grę, a wybacz... nie w temacie trochę.
Kolejka - no to już jest pomysł, gdzieś zresztą jakieś resztki H0 u moich rodziców się powinny poniewierać, ale kurczę, z tego, co pamiętam, ja tam same zakręty miałem (zestaw miał tory do budowy dużego okręgu), a po co sobie utrudniać już na starcie?

Nieeee, robot zdecydowanie lepiej się sprawdzi, głównie z powodu braku ograniczeń. Opcji a'la Netbet nie rozpatruję głośno, bo żona czyta  :wink: 

@toomyem - dzięki  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Ale rurą byś puszki przesyłał a nie piwo  
> 
> Zresztą zostaje jeszcze stary system H0, N lub TT, z pełną możliwością sterowania


..ja [email protected]$ - to jest patent!

...że niby z dzieckiem bawisz się... układasz kolejkę.. sraty pierdaty... i zostawiasz rozłozoną "na zawsze" :Lol: 

kolejki mamy!!! chyba wróce do CDZP....

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale ale, kolejka do lodówki sama nie zapuka, stacja załadunkowa jest potrzebna, manipulator jakiś, sterownik... 

...zaraz zaraz.... 

*STEROWNIK??????*

----------


## GraMar

Cacko, chatka dla Jasia i Małgosi
lukrowana ciasteczkowa chatka!





> Zdjęcia bramy wjazdowej nie mam, ale to będzie suwane przęsło będące rozciągniętą wersję furtki.
> 
> Kinkiety nad garażem:
> 
> 
> 
> Zdjęcia ścieżki przed domem z jej oświetleniem też jak się okazuje nie mam, ale i nie wiem, czy jego przerobienie na ikonkę miałoby jakikolwiek sens.
> 
> @blekowca - zainstalowałem, wygląda ciekawie, dzięki. Jest szansa, że swój poziom ekspercki w grafice rozbuduję jeszcze bardziej

----------


## netbet

> . 
> 
> ...zaraz zaraz.... 
> 
> *STEROWNIK??????*



...i w tym momencie zepsułeś cały nastój.... szlag trafił mażenia ...

sterownik - szlag by go!

----------


## Jarek.P

@GraMar - Małgosia miała być! Może nie ściśle "Małgosia", ale powiedzmy, że z dokładnością do... tych... no, różnych tam cech, czy jak to się mądrze określa  :wink: . Projektowana Małgosia miała mieć nawet specjalnie dla niej zaprojektowany pokój z przylegającą doń osobną garderobą. Cóż, zamiast Małgosi mamy Łajzę, za którym w przedszkolu wszystkie Małgosie (i inne) biegiem lecą, żeby się z nim pożegnać, jak Łajza do domu jest odbierany, a garderoba jest na klucz zamknięta (a klucz schowany), ponieważ Łajza garderobę traktował jak poligon.

@Netbet - u zarania dziejów cywilizacji ludzkiej pojawiło się coś takiego jak specjalizacja. Jeden człekokształtny specjalizował się w wytłukiwaniu z krzemienia poręcznych toporków, inny z gałęzi świetne styliska robił, jeszcze inny zaś przy użyciu wyżej wymienionych taaaakiego mamuta był w stanie zatłuc. I w ten sposób powstały pierwsze wspólnoty plemienne.  A zaraz potem wspólnoty odkryły pożytki płynące z niewyrzucania nadgnitych soczystych owoców zbyt prędko   :Lol:

----------


## zdzich12

Czytam i czytam, ale czas coś dać od siebie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKrrSbD_wxY
takie coś ostatnio oglądałem.
Przy Jarkowych umiejętnościach...  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

*Nie ma słów, które wyraziłyby to lepiej.*

----------


## Jarek.P

... tylko po namyśle - "Jarkowe" w butelkach szklanych jest, a to ryzykowne trochę, straty mogłyby być bolesne. Może jednak sterowana mikroprocesorem armatka wodn... tego, piwna? Taka prosto do ust strzelająca, pardon my french, sikiem prostym? Albo w ostateczności, balistycznie zakrzywionym? Wyobrażacie sobie, jaki to by był bajer na imprezie? Jak gospodarz zarządziłby salwę całoburtową? Albo, z braku odpowiedniej ilości armat (bo jak znam życie, byłaby tylko jedna) "*serią, OGNIA!*"?

----------


## GraMar

Umaluj jajka, upiecz babkę
złap królika, weź sikawkę
bo Wielkanoc już nadchodzi 
więc się bawić nie zaszkodzi.
Uważaj też na kaca, bo we wtorek czeka praca...
Zdrowych, radosnych Świąt!

----------


## rewo66

Wesołych i bogatych zajaczków.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## aiki

Wszystkiego dobrego!
Ale tak na święta wszystkim kunę podrzucać? Nawet sobie? 
 :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

No niestety, to była najlepsza związana z Domem w Lesie aproksymacja zająca, jaką znalazłem  :Lol:  Jajko jest? Jest!

Pierwotnym pomysłem zresztą było jajeczko pajęcze i zajączek sześcionożny, ale stwierdziłem po namyśle, że może u coponiektórych złe skojarzenia wywoływać  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

> No to już zaoszczędziłem kilka stów, bo miałem właśnie zainwestować w F&Fy, pytanie teraz ile mnie będzie kosztował osprzęt do takiego sterownika? Mogę poprosić o kilka wskazówek (tutaj lub na PW)? Szczególnie interesuje mnie na czym to realizujesz i jak wygląda kwestia programowania, bo rozumiem, że na razie wizualizacji na tablecie z obsługą zdalną przełączeń to jeszcze nie realizuje?


W przypadku samoróbek trzeba sobie wszystko zaprojektować, wykonać i oprogramować. Zaczątek zabawy na przykład tutaj:
http://mikrokontrolery.blogspot.com/

Na dzisiaj polecałbym (jak ktoś tu nadmienił) RasberryPi. Mniej nauki.

Do tego czasu budując się musisz przewidzieć czym chcesz skąd sterować, co opomiarować - aby zawczasu były odpowiedznie przewody w ścianach.

Apropos przewodów, Jarku, dlaczego robiłeś kilka sterowników oświetlenia zamiast "w gwiazdę" - łączniki, lampki do jednej rozdzielnicy, i jeden centralny sterownik oświetlenia?

----------


## Jarek.P

Od początku zakładałem "rozmycie" sterowania, wręcz nawet do poziomu niezależnych modułów wykonawczych tkwiących w puszkach osprzętowych. Powód był prosty: znając od początku tego speca od siedmiu boleści, jakim jest niejaki Jarek.P dobrze wiedziałem, że te sterowniki to on będzie robił latami, zawalając wszelkie możliwe terminy i ustalenia, fachura z bożej łaski, więc rozbicie tego projektu na niezależne etapy dawało przynajmniej jakiś widoczny postęp  :smile:  Druga rzecz: mając uruchomiony pierwszy sterownik, do kolejnych mogłem od razu wykorzystywać wnioski płynące z użytkowania tego pierwszego, dość istotne się to okazało zwłaszcza w dopieszczaniu programu. 

I do tego jeszcze dochodzi najważniejsza kwestia, a raczej dość istotne w przypadku prototypowych, istniejących w jednym egzemplarzu urządzeń pytanie: a co, jak się zepsuje? Tak jak jest, w razie awarii mam ciemność w najwyżej kilku punktach oświetleniowych naraz, w skrajnie złym przypadku mogę sobie nawet na szybko na pająka tam z powrotem wrzucić tych kilka F&Fów (choć na taką okoliczność mam zrobioną jedną płytkę podstawowego modelu sterownika ekstra) przy jednym centralnym sterowniku w razie awarii byłaby duuuża bieda. Takich awarii póki co miałem tylko (czy też "aż") jedną, więc te moje sterowniki na tle F&Fów psujących się dość regularnie wypadają dość dobrze, ale strzeżonego makaron strzeże  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Na fotce Twój internowany futrzak ma minę jakby coś większego nabroił niż wiesz!
To mina Reksia Rodziców, gdy sporo nabroił i szkód narobił... :yes:

----------


## michjankowski

Macie jakieś sugestie na co patrzeć jeżeli szukam działki koło lasu? Na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Na Miejscowy Plan Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego. Jeśli istnieje, to na klasyfikację gruntu, na którym znajduje się działka, czy jest przeznaczony pod budownictwo mieszkaniowe. Jeśli MPZP nie istnieje i z góry nie kwalifikuje działki jako budowlanej, to taka działka przy lesie może (choć nie musi) się okazać drogą przez mękę przy załatwianiu warunków zabudowy, o pozwoleniu na budowę nie wspominając.
Tak więc możesz zacząć od wycieczki do gminy, tam spytać o MPZP, ewentualnie jeśli nie ma, czy na danym terenie jest szansa na uzyskanie warunków zabudowy.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ostatni wpis dwa tygodnie temu, ostatni "treściwy" wpis ponad miesiąc temu... cóż... czy to oznaka, że nasz Dziennik zamiera sobie śmiercią naturalną?  :sad: 

Tak, żeby choć wyciągnąć go z czeluści, ciekawostka z tematów ogólnoalarmowych. Konsekwentnie nie piszę zbyt wiele na ten temat, z przyczyn dość oczywistych, ale cośtam da się  :wink: 

Po pierwsze: weteran. Nasz, odprawiony właśnie na w pełni zasłużoną emeryturę, prowizoryczny i tymczasowy alarm budowlany (zdjęcie zrobione już po wyłączeniu zasilania):



Prawda, że wygląda prowizorycznie i tymczasowo? Prawda?  :smile: 
Ale służył dzielnie, w sumie przez cztery lata, wysyłając smsy z wiadomościami o każdym uzbrojeniu i rozbrojeniu (dzięki czemu miałem na bieżąco podgląd, kiedy małżonka z domu wychodzi i kiedy do domu wraca  :Lol: ), w razie czego wył wyjcem i dzwonił na moją komórkę. 
Przez ten czas co prawda ani razu nie sprawdził się w "boju" (całe szczęście, że nie musiał!), ale i żadnego fałszywego alarmu nie wygenerował, wspominane wycie wynikało tylko i wyłącznie z gapiostwa, po prostu czasem w ferworze się właziło do domu zapominając o alarmie.

Tego alarmu już nie ma. Jakby ktoś chciał do dozorowania budowy, to tanio cały zestaw odstąpię, wraz z nokią i zasilaczem, tylko jakiegoś prepaida do telefonu trzeba samemu zapewnić. No i czujki dokupić...
Zamiast niego zaś... nowoczesność, panie, nowoczesność:



Na zdjęciu jeszcze bez pełnego wyposażenia, powiedzmy pierwsza przymiarka, która działa  :smile: 
Uszy do krosówki niech osoby, które wiedzą, o czym mowa mi wybaczą i nie śmieją się w kułak. Po prostu takie miałem i takie założyłem, nie ważne, że one by obsłużyły nie głowiczkę na 200 par jak na zdjęciu, ale i dużego MDFa na parę tysięcy portów. Jako uzupełnienie uszu widać jeszcze dwa haki z jakichś zestawów do zasłon - po prostu w wyniku przeszukania całego Leroja pod kątem co by się nadawało do prowadzenia krosówek, te haki od zasłon wydały się najsensowniejsze. 

Nasz wiatrołap zaś zyskał sobie taką oto ozdóbkę:



Ozdóbka jak ozdóbka, jeszcze bez naszej własnej tapety (kartę Micro SD trzeba dokupić), bez makr umożliwiających sterowanie wszystkim wszędzie, ale za to z własną historią: wieszając ją, pamiętałem (mimo potężnej sklerozy powodującej, że czasem nie pamiętam nawet czego zapomniałem), że w tym akurat miejscu na ścianie goły mur należał do zdecydowanej mniejszości  :wink:  Dodatkowo jeszcze trzeba było delikatnie przesunąć przewód, bo inaczej terminal byłby nie w łosi z wyłącznikami.
Oto realizacja:



I tuż przed zagipsowaniem:



Tu było wszystko pięknie, pamiętałem, zrobiłem na ścianie odkrywkę, kołki wwierciłem delikatnie między przewody, rozsuwając je śrubokrętem, wszystko elegancko zagipsowane, malyyyna. Za to, zgodnie z wszelkimi teoriami dot. praw Murphy'ego przy robocie numer sobie odwaliłem na koniec dnia. Późno już było, dzieci w łóżkach, kolacja, te sprawy, ale stwierdziłem, że dobra, dowieszę sobie jeszcze czujkę w jednym miejscu, to chwilamoment będzie, pięć minut i z głowy. Małżonka w łazience, więc ja po drabinkę, wkrętarkę z wiertłem do ceramiki (idealna sprawa do szybkiego wykonania dziury w ścianie bez ciągania przedłużaczy, wyciągania ciężkiej młotowiertary, hałasu... tylko wiertło dobre, firmowe potrzebne, zwykła widia błyskawicznie się stępi bez udaru).
Zaznaczyłem sobie otworki, przyłożyłem wiertło i:
- wźźźźźźźźźźźźźźźSRRRRUUUUUT!
- ŁAAAAA, CO SIĘ STAŁO????!!!!!????!!!??? - żona z łazienki, w której z nagła zapanowały egipskie ciemności. Nie, nie pytałem, w jakim momencie one zapadły, ale zaraz przypomniał mi się kolega z czasów studenckich, który w podobnych okolicznościach (światło zgaszone w trakcie jego pobytu w toalecie) wydał z siebie straszliwy wrzask, a potem obwieścił: "bo myślałem, że mi oczy wypadły". 
Widoku przewodu w ścianie, z dziurą wywierconą centralnie pośrodku niestety nie sfotografowałem, ale wyobrazić sobie nietrudno  :sad:  Wiertło weszło centralnie między  żyły L i N, kolejny już raz przy okazji potwierdzając, że selektywność w rozdzielni mam bez zarzutu (wywaliło tylko bezpiecznik obwodowy, a nie wszystko aż do licznika jak to zwykle w takich sytuacjach bywa). Szczęśliwie same żyły nie zostały uszkodzone, więc i naprawa nie była taka straszna. Ale z pięciu minut zrobiła się godzinka, niestety...  :mad: 

J.

PS: tak, mam wykrywacz przewodów. Pożyczony (już dość dawno temu) przez kolegę  :sad:

----------


## DrKubus

Jak bym mógł poprosić o info w sprawie alarmu na priv, 5110 z wyposażeniem alarmowym chętnie przygarnę  :smile:

----------


## compi

> obwieścił: "bo myślałem, że mi oczy wypadły".


Boskie!

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, odezwę się w ciągu dnia  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

> Ostatni wpis dwa tygodnie temu, ostatni "treściwy" wpis ponad miesiąc temu... cóż... czy to oznaka, że nasz Dziennik zamiera sobie śmiercią naturalną? 
> ...


Jarku, na to jest jeden sposób... Tylko sobie uświadom, że pierwszy dom, zbudowałeś dla wroga... (kuny?  :jaw drop:  )  :Lol: 

Teraz pora na ten no egzemplarz dla przyjaciela, to i produktywność wzrośnie.

----------


## Gosiek33

> Boskie!




 :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarku, na to jest jeden sposób... Tylko sobie uświadom, że pierwszy dom, zbudowałeś dla wroga... (kuny?  ) 
> 
> Teraz pora na ten no egzemplarz dla przyjaciela, to i produktywność wzrośnie.



Nieeee, ratunku! Skąd ja teraz bym wytrzasnął nowy rack, nowe kable strukturalne, nowe łączówki... mój pracodawca nie ma już żadnych magazynów do likwidacji, z których takie szpeje kontenerami na złom byłyby wywożone  :sad:

----------


## dorkaS

Z kwestii alarmowych rozumiem mniej więcej zero, ale tekst o oczach jak najbardziej. Boski  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tekst był boski, ale to trzeba było usłyszeć z ust tego gościa, z bardzo mocno oddanym, teatralnym wręcz przerażeniem w głosie. On miał naprawdę wielki talent komiczny, najtrywialniejsze sytuacje potrafił wykorzystać tak, że ludzie wokół turlali się ze śmiechu  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Jak wygląda u ciebie droga apomiędzy licznikiem a wiertłem zwierającym L i N?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jak wygląda u ciebie droga apomiędzy licznikiem a wiertłem zwierającym L i N?


Obwodowe zabezpieczenie NP B10A (w tym konkretnym przypadku), dalej różnicówka z prądem maksymalnym (nie różnicowym!) 40A, zabezpieczenie p/przepięciowe typu C, około 60 metrów kabla 10mm2 i zasadnicza sprawa w temacie selektywności: zabezpieczenie zalicznikowe* typu D*, o wartości 25A oraz przedlicznikowe: topikowe bezpieczniki 50A. Całość już chyba trzy czy cztery razy przeżyła solidne metaliczne zwarcia i za każdym razem wylatywał tylko obwód.

----------


## blekowca

> Nieeee, ratunku! *Skąd ja teraz bym wytrzasnął* nowy rack, nowe kable strukturalne, nowe łączówki... mój pracodawca nie ma już żadnych magazynów do likwidacji, z których takie szpeje kontenerami na złom byłyby wywożone


No jak to skąd, sam piszesz, że wywozili na złomowisko, w kijek z hakiem już się pewnie z żoną zaopatrzyliście... nic tylko szukać inspiracji, no na forum to mówią _inspirek_  :ohmy:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz.... ja jako dziecię wychowałem się całkiem niedaleko sporego dzikiego wysypiska śmieci, więc klimat nie jest mi tak całkiem obcy  :wink: 
Znaczy, oczywiście, ja na to wysypisko nigdy nie chodziłem, to tylko te łobuzy z ulicy obok tam się bawią, mamusiu, i te ogniska palą, a do ognisk dezodoranty wrzucają, ja - w życiu, nigdy, ja przecież ten grzeczny jestem!

----------


## mmaarcin

Uff, trochę tego czytania było. Ale zadanie odrobione w niecałe dwa tygodnie.  Czapki z głów.
Podziwiam i gratuluje.  Nie chce zaśmiecać twojego dziennika, ale ponieważ zakupiłem działkę,  trochę podobną do twojej t.j mocno zasosniona i jestem na etapie wkomponowania zarysu domu w jej obręb to jestem ciekaw czy po kilku latach coś byś jednak zmienił. Podjął inne decyzjie,na co powinienem zwrócić uwagę. Jestem otwarty na wszelkie sugestie. Aby dalej nie zanudzac i zaśmiecać ci tematu,  to gdybyś znalazł troche czasu i odpowiedzial w moim dzienniku lub komentarzach to byłbym ci zobowiązany.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki, już odpisuję...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wiesz, ze ja nie ogarniam, jak Ty o tych dziwnych rzeczach piszesz, a zajrzałam co by sie przywitac, bo mnie na łażenie po fm naszło

Tekst o oczach, padłam  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Od dziwnych rzeczy będzie pewnie trochę odpoczynku, z niedziwnymi zresztą też mi jakoś ostatnio biednie wychodzi. Nie wiem, może w najbliższym czasie się coś nadrobi, łazienkę trzeba wreszcie skończyć (brodzik został do zrobienia), ogrodzenie: sztachety czekają na lakierowanie, przęsła trzeba zrobić, furtkę wewnętrzną do śmietnika... tu się przy okazji pochwalę: inne żony to mężom w prezencie krawaty kupują, spinki do koszuli (z diamentami of course). Moja małżonka mi w prezencie kupiła SPAWARKĘ!!!!  :big lol:

----------


## compi

Nie pamiętam czy skończyłeś bramę, ale to być może znak od żony, że sezon letni się zaczął, a mebli ogrodowych z metaloplastyki na trawniku nie widać  ; ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Bramy nawet jeszcze nie zacząłem. Pisałem niegdyś, że trwają negocjacje z małżonką w temacie bramy, żona chciała zamawiać u producenta naszej furtki bramę będącą rozciągniętą wersją tejże furtki, ja chciałem robić samemu wersję dużo prostszą (niestety nie podejmuję się wygiąć profila w równy łuk). Wojna trwała długo, ale ostatnimi czasy małżonka zaczęła mięknąć i chyba jednak bramę zrobię sam  :Lol: 

A spawarka - nie jest to żaden migomat, zwykła (jak na obecne czasy) MMA, jednak i tak będzie to spory skok technologiczny w stosunku do mojej dotychczasowej transformatorowej. No i waga spawarki, jakieś 3kg zamiast dotychczasowych 50, też robi swoje  :smile: 

Meble ogrodowe z metaloplastyki - u nas ich nie widać, to fakt, ale nawet jakby były, to też by ich nie było widać z powodu, że nasz ogród biodynamiczny (nie mylić z chwastami!!!!) aktualnie tak po pas miejscami rośnie  :smile: 
A tak całkiem na poważnie - dojrzewamy do wykombinowania ławki na taras, chętnie takiej typowej ławki "parkowej", nie wiecie czasem, gdzie najlepiej kupić żeliwne nogi do takiej ławki? W castoramie są, ale profil mają niezbyt wygodny.

----------


## netbet

> A tak całkiem na poważnie - dojrzewamy do wykombinowania ławki na taras, chętnie takiej typowej ławki "parkowej", nie wiecie czasem, gdzie najlepiej ....


..pogadaj z dwoma "osiłkami".... postaw im po browcu.... powiedz jaki ma być kolor... jake drewno... i poczekaj do 22:00 :wink:

----------


## blekowca

> ..pogadaj z dwoma "osiłkami".... postaw im po browcu.... powiedz jaki ma być kolor... jake drewno... i poczekaj do 22:00


Nawet by nie można było powiedzieć, że ławka 'dostała nóg'  :Lol:

----------


## Berni Z

Firma POLSWAT poniżej podaję link do katalogu. Na stronie 69 mają w ofercie nóżki żeliwne do stolików i ławek.

http://www.polswat.pl/uploads/_conte...WAT%202014.pdf


pozdrawiam  :smile: 

Bernadka

----------


## Jarek.P

O, fajne, dzięki!
I koguty na dach są... co tam koguty, nawet jelonka można sobie pierdyknąć jako wiatrowskaz! A chcieliśmy zawsze (wiatrowskaz znaczy, nie jelonka), znaczy, trzeba pomyśleć  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Pogadaj z ludźmi z dawnego zarządu zieleni miejskiej, albo tą instytucją, która kiedyś zajmowała się parkami w w-wie.
Może jeszcze na składzie - złomowisku mają jakieś stare zapasy elementów do wykorzystania dla Ciebie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli będą mieli, to najwyżej te takie "zwykłe" ja bym jednak wolał takie trochę bardziej smukłe, ot dajmy na to takie, jak w Parku Łazienkowskim stoją (@Netbet - park, niestety ogrodzony i zamykany na noc, nie da się wieczorem iść "pozwiedzać"), a te - nie przypuszczam, żeby się gdziekolwiek poniewierały. 

Te nogi z katalogu Polswatu nam się podobają, a że podoba nam się tam jeszcze parę rzeczy, m.in. znaleźliśmy gotowe dekory do przyszłej bramy, "takie, jakie mają być!", to pewnie hurtowy zakup zrobimy. Mają tam zresztą w sprzedaży i kompletne wózki do bram suwanych, muszę tylko zadzwonić spytać o cenę, bo tu jednak Allegro dyktuje warunki  :smile: 

Nic, słońce świeci, deszcz nie pada, zaraz wyciągam nową spawarę i biorę się za furtkę!  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak obiecałem w poście wyżej, wyciągłem i wzięłem się (właśnie tak! Teraz wyciągnąłem laptopa i wziąłem się za pisanie, ale do robót prostych należy stosować odpowiednią gramatykę).

I tyle napiszę: ta nowa spawarka w porównaniu ze starą to jest bajka. To był mój pierwszy kontakt ze spawarką stałoprądową i różnica jest niesamowita, Łuk zapala się sam, bardzo fajnie się nakłada spoina, taka spawareczka jest idealna dla amatora do nauki spawania. Natomiast jako amator z jako takim już doświadczeniem (w końcu całą jedną furtkę zespawałem do tej pory i cały jeden stół do warsztatu, więc jestem już doświadczony spawacz, że hohoho) mogę napisać, że dobrze jest się przesiadać w tą właśnie stronę: ze zmiennoprądowej na stałoprądową. Kto się nauczył spawać transformatorem, ten z MMA zrobi już wszystko  :smile: 

Ja wczoraj zrobiłem furtkę, dziś ją powiesiłem. Zdjęcie z wczoraj, z placu boju: Furtka już gotowa (sama rama, na to sztachety pójdą), na pustaku widać robioną właśnie kasetę zamka, na tarasie poniewierają się też gotowe już zawiasy wraz ze wspornikami.



Kaseta zamka na zbliżeniu. Mało widać, o co chodzi, więc tylko, proszę wycieczki, rzut okiem na zawiasy. 



O, tu natomiast kasetkę widać w całej okazałości już zamontowaną na swoim miejscu:



Z kasetki jestem dumny  :smile:  Ona składa się z dwóch części, spodniej przykręconej na duże kołki do muru i wierzchniej przykręconej do wsporników spawanych do spodniej za pomocą widocznych na zdjęciu śrub. Jedno z drugim pasuje do siebie dość ściśle. Na wierzchu zaś wyspawany z pręta kwadratowego kanał do rygli. Na wierzchu przykręciłem oryginalne okucie, ale nie wiem, czy go nie wywalę, bo niczemu nie służy, a przeszkadza mi trochę. Sam mur do oklejenia sztucznym kamieniem, albo zaciągnięcia zaprawą na równo i pokrycia tynkiem strukturalnym. raczej to drugie z powodu, że to śmietnik. Ogólnie, sztuczny kamień chyba tylko od zewnątrz będzie...

Furtka już gotowa, powieszona i pomalowana, jeszcze bez zamka i klamka, farba musi wyschnąć. Po lewo widać z takim mozołem robione zawiasy:



W środku śmietnika - śmietnik. Normalne, mam nadzieję?  :wink: 

Jeszcze dla zakończenia samozachwytów - spaw. Zeszlifowany na gładko, jak widać, trafiła mi się jedna wżerka żużla, ale malutka, a to w końcu furtka, nie zbiornik na ropę, nie poprawiałem  :smile:  Boki (narożniki spawu) nie szlifowane, bo nie wystawały ponad płaszczyznę profila.



Przez cały dzisiejszy dzień, w trakcie kiedy ja wieszałem furtkę, żona sadziła. Sadziła i sadziła i końca nie było widać, a na koniec dnia okazało się, że jeszcze drugie tyle czeka na posadzenie w domu. Wszystko to w wyniku trzech dni spędzonych w domu "na chorobie": dzieciak był chory, żona w ramach opieki miała czas, siedziała w internecie i szukała sadzonek. I trochę nie mogła się zdecydować, na wszelki wypadek pozamawiała więc wszystko  :Lol: 

Na zakończenie jeszcze ciekawostka: kilka dni temu myjką ciśnieniową myłem elewację, bo nam ją szpaki trochę zapaskudziły. Szpaki u nas już gniazda zakładają tradycyjnie pod dachówkami, nie boją się nas nic, a jeszcze awantury potrafią urządzać, jak się zbyt blisko podejdzie. Tegoroczne po prostu trafiły się flejtuchowate jakieś...
Ale do rzeczy: myłem tą elewację, myłem i ułańska fantazja mnie naszła. Przy pomocy myjki (150 barów - widać po głębokości, na jaką rozorało drewno) przerobiłem chodnik zastępczy leżący przed naszym wejściem do domu w coś ekstra  :smile: 



I tyle. 

PS: i dziś nie było ani słowa o drucikach i sterownikach. Bo druciki i sterowniki są złe! Grrr!

----------


## rewo66

Zaskoczyłeś mnie tym wydrapanym wodą napisem spodziewałbym się raczej "Home sweet in forest".  :wink:  A furtka zacna. Wreszcie można było poczytać o czymś zrozumiałym  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Napis "Home Sweet Home" jest kanonicznym napisem do umieszczania na wycieraczkach. Na drugim miejscu jest "Welcome". Wszelkie inne modyfikacje byłyby już świętokradztwem i zniekształcaniem rzeczy ogólnie przyjętych  :smile: 

Furtka - dzięki. Nie robiłem jej co prawda stress testu polegającego na stanięciu na niej obunóż, ale jeśli ta wykonana w zeszłym roku (wejściowa do śmietnika od ulicy) przeszła taki test bez problemu, to mam nadzieję, że przy tej, zrobionej lepszym sprzętem, nie byłoby to już żadnym problemem.

----------


## Jacekss

no i luks nie ma to jak samoróbka  :smile: 

że tak zapytam nieśmiało - czy masz może jakiś grzejnik łazienkowy elektryczny? nie wiem czy u ciebie czytałem o tym czy na innym wątku ?  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Mam normalne drabinkowe zasilane z CO, ale ze wstawionymi grzałkami elektrycznymi jako dodatkową opcją zasilania. Przydaje się czasem.

----------


## Jacekss

a grzałeczkę masz jakąś bajer ze sterownikiem czy zwykła on/off
właśnie tak kombinuje coby osobno kupić grzejnik, zalać wodą i dokręcić grzałkę bo zestawy są trochę drogie
niektórzy sprzedawcy wciskają jakiś ekstra olej do grzejników elektrycznych  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

No dobrze, kabelki, spawarka... a jakie roślinki żona Twa posadziła... to bardziej dla mnie przystępne  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Jacekss - najzwyczajniejsza w świecie, z  mechanicznym termostatem i zaawansowaną elektroniką w formie diody LED pokazującej, czy grzałka grzeje  :smile: 
Jeśli ten grzejnik miałby być "standalone", nie podłączony do instalacji, to zalanie go olejem jest dobrym pomysłem. Olej nie rozszerza się mechanicznie w trakcie rozgrzewania, poza tym taką grzałką nie zagotujesz go tak łatwo, a w przypadku wody i jeszcze zbyt mocnej grzałki, miałbyś w łazience potencjalną bombę zegarową, której eksplozję blokowałby tylko dość zawodny element, jakim jest termostat.


@Gosiek - prościej byłoby napisać, czego nie posadziła  :smile:  A bardziej na serio - nieee wiem. Wszystko liście miało, za wyjątkiem bodajże żarnowca, maliny jakieśtam pamiętam, że były w tym wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

poczekam aż zakwitnie  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Może wcześniej małżonka się pochwali, co sadziła  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

podpowiedz Jej  :Lol:

----------


## gaelle

> Może wcześniej małżonka się pochwali, co sadziła


Duuużo  :yes:  a pokrótce, to dolesiałam las, ale i tak po całym dniu prac ogrodniczych na pierwszy rzut oka nie widać różnicy  :wink: 

Konkretnie, to więcej przeróżnych odmian hortensji - trzy nowe, budleje w czterech różnych kolorach, różnokolorowe czarne bzy, dwa różne klony palmowe, dwa tamaryszki, jaśminowce trzech odmian, cztery floksy każdy trochę inny, rudbekie - dwie kolejne odmiany do kolekcji, kocimiętka dla naszych dochodzących kotów niedaleko miejsca wystawiania misek, ognik pomarańczowy kolejny (co roku jeden dosadzamy rządkiem pod płotem), przeróżne odmiany tawuł (ze sześć), dwie kolejne forsycje, złotlin, kalina koralowa, peonia, dwie różne kolkwicje, dwie różne krzewuszki, trzmielina, sadziec, irga, trzy różne żarnowce, cztery maliny, trzy brzozy, trzy akacje (kolejna próba, po kilku nieudanych - może ktoś zna miejsce, gdzie sprzedają "zwykłe" akacje w formie naturalnej? Nie kuliste, nie czerwone, niekoniecznie włochate itp, ale zwyczajne biało kwitnące i pachnące? Jakby co, poszukuję namiarów, chciałabym stworzyć zarośla akacjowe, więc forma naturalnie krzaczasta mi pasuje). Na wsadzenie oczekują jeszcze modrzew, dwa perukowce, pigwowce, jeżówki, gaillardia, różne żurawki, miechunka, naparstnica, pomarańczowa paproć do towarzystwa naszej zwykłej już zadomowionej. Oraz jutro jeszcze jeden kurier przyjedzie  :tongue:  ze śnieguliczką, kolejnymi dwiema akacjami (tak, mam obsesję) oraz brzozą tym razem płaczącą (trzecie podejście, poprzednie słabiutko idą...) i nadal wzrost nie przekroczy raczej 80cm a i to tylko w przypadku tej brzozy właśnie.
Najczęściej po sztuce każdej z wymienionych roślin sadziłam, czasem dwie-trzy (a chciałoby się cały zagonek...). Żeby nie było, te sadzonki nie są jakieś ogromne, taki bez czarny ma ze 20-25cm a modrzew i brzoza po 50cm, a akacje z 15cm... a ja jestem niecierpliwa i tupię nogami, żeby już wyrosły ponad płot  :wink:  Ale co roku coś nam wymarza i trzeba zaczynać od nowa... A sąsiadowi zza płotu niepostrzeżenie przez ostatnich 8 lat drzewa urosły do 5-6 metrów i zastanawiam się, skąd oni takie współpracujące drzewa wzięli...
A i tak najbujniejsza u nas jest trawa, po pas już spokojnie i skutecznie ukrywa wszystko inne. Wokół hortensji wykosiłam ją nożycami poziomymi ręcznie, ale na koszenie całokształtu nie mam ani energii ani zdrowia (alergia na pyłki skutecznie mnie wykończyła w weekend).
Pozdrawiam i  :good night:

----------


## compi

Jestem pod wrażeniem. Szkółkę macie zamiar otwierać?

----------


## Gosiek33

Witaj *gaelle*, szkoda, że tak rzadko się pokazujesz na FM - czytam i szczęka mi opadła... lepsza jesteś od wielu szalejących forumowych ogrodniczek  :big lol:  Może załóż osobny wątek ogrodu w lesie  :Lol: 


Też często kupuję malutkie roślinki, radość mi sprawia, że dorastają u mnie 


Trawę trzeba wyplenić a nie kosić. U siebie zanim posadzę rośliny wycinam darń a potem by chwasty się nie panoszyły i gwoli utrudnienia życia ślimakom podsypuję pod krzewy.... szyszki. U Ciebie jest ich zdecydowanie więcej niż u mnie 


o tak na przykłąd




koniecznie załóż nowy wątek i zdjęcia poproszę   :roll eyes:

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi - mnie nie pytaj, ja się nie znam, ja tylko szpadlem machałem i wiadra z ziemią donosiłem  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

[ pytanie łączące dwie - zdawałoby się odległe - sprawy ]

Próbowałeś tą myjką ciśnieniową myć butelki na piwo domowe?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, nie próbowałem, ale wiem z różnych for, że jest to możliwe. Dysza roto się nadaje od biedy do tego, ale odsetek stłuczki jest dość duży. Są jednak specjalne dysze do mycia butelek, z głowicą kulistą na końcu, sikającą w "słoneczko" (takie 3D), niestety robione do Karchera, więc do swojej myjki (Powered by Lidl) tego nie podłączę, ale do mojej z kolei jest od czasu do czasu w sprzedaży dysza na dłuuugim wężu do przepychania kanalizacji, ona ma dość podobną głowicę, myślę, że mogłaby się też nadać.

----------


## rewo66

> @compi - mnie nie pytaj, ja się nie znam, ja tylko szpadlem machałem i wiadra z ziemią donosiłem


Biorąc pod uwagę ilość roślin (w tym momencie szczena mnie opadła) wymienionych przez twą małżonkę toś się chłopie naszpadlował i natachał tych wiader  :wink:   Ale nie martw się to podobno jest zdrowe  :big tongue:  (praca w ogrodzie). Heej.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> @compi - mnie nie pytaj, ja się nie znam, ja tylko szpadlem machałem i wiadra z ziemią donosiłem



Ty masz widze taka sama kierownicza funkcje na budowie jak ja...  :big tongue: 

Fucha taka ze az mozna by zazdroscic...  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

mój ortopeda mówi, że wiosną gdy kuśtykają do niego połamańce co to za prace ogrodowe się zabrały - najchętniej kazałby wybetonować te wszystkie ogródki  :jaw drop:   :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ale nie martw się to podobno jest zdrowe  (praca w ogrodzie). Heej.



Praca w ogrodzie jest zdrowa - to "oczywista oczywistos"... ale... 
bierzesz, kolego piwko, bierzesz krzeselko ogrodowe, bierzesz kompa na kolana i poswiecasz sie prosze Ciebie pracy w ogrodzie, czyli siadasz w ogrodzie i robisz to co zazwyczaj robisz w pracy, czyli: wiocha.pl, demotywatory, allegro, ewentyalnie jakies newsy , potem nadal robisz to co w pracy (tylko ze w ogrodzie!) czyli smigasz po kawe i sprawdzasz poczte. A jak juz jestes urobiony (w tym ogrodzie) po same lokcie to konczysz robote, zamykasz kompa, zwijasz krzeselko i wracasz po robocie do chalupy na piwko  :smile:  I taka "praca w ogrodzie" zdecydowanie jest zdrowa... zdecydowanie  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

> Praca w ogrodzie jest zdrowa - to "oczywista oczywistos"... ale... 
> bierzesz, kolego piwko, bierzesz krzeselko ogrodowe, bierzesz kompa na kolana i poswiecasz sie prosze Ciebie pracy w ogrodzie, czyli siadasz w ogrodzie i robisz to co zazwyczaj robisz w pracy, czyli: wiocha.pl, demotywatory, allegro, ewentyalnie jakies newsy , potem nadal robisz to co w pracy (tylko ze w ogrodzie!) czyli smigasz po kawe i sprawdzasz poczte. A jak juz jestes urobiony (w tym ogrodzie) po same lokcie to konczysz robote, zamykasz kompa, zwijasz krzeselko i wracasz po robocie do chalupy na piwko  I taka "praca w ogrodzie" zdecydowanie jest zdrowa... zdecydowanie


Zgadzam się z tobą  :tongue:  Tylko jest jeden szkopuł. Demotywator w postaci Pani Dyrektor Domowego Ogrodu zlecająca co  i rusz Kierownikowi (czyli mnie) zadania specjalne przy których wypicie piwa jest nie lada sztuką  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Zgadzam się z tobą  Tylko jest jeden szkopuł. Demotywator w postaci Pani Dyrektor Domowego Ogrodu zlecająca co  i rusz Kierownikowi (czyli mnie) zadania specjalne przy których wypicie piwa jest nie lada sztuką


Zwyczajnie brak Ci odpowiednich narzedzi  :smile:

----------


## nita83

Wow, ale ma Szanowna Małżonka rozmach. Koniecznie proszę wszystko obfocić.

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja tylko napiszę, że dziś w ramach wypoczynku po pracy przez godzinkę sadziliśmy kolejnych dziesięć krzaków. 

A co do kręgosłupa - cóż... Ładn.... tfu! kiepską dziś pogodę mamy, prawda?

----------


## gaelle

> Wow, ale ma Szanowna Małżonka rozmach. Koniecznie proszę wszystko obfocić.


Ale nie ma czego focić póki co, bo jak już pisałam ponad chaszcze niewiele wyziera... Te roślinki są malutkie na razie  :smile:  ...każdy myśli "brzoza" czy "perukowiec"i widzi drzewo kilkumetrowe czy wielki krzew, a tu badylek ledwo od ziemi odrasta  :wink:  niefotogeniczne takie na razie są  :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

zrób zdjęcie choć dla siebie by potem pokazać - tak było, a tak jest teraz  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

No, niektóre po uczciwym metrze mają  :smile:  
Ale tak czy tak popieram małżonkę, u nas nie ma eleganckich, wypieszczonych grządek czy klombów, jak to czasem u miłośniczek ogrodów się zdarza na zdjęciach zobaczyć, tylko po prostu leśna, dziko rosnąca łąka, miejscami z mchem i ściółką, a miejscami z trawą i chwastami do pasa, którą uzupełniamy o różne rośliny  :smile:  
W weekend będzie czas, to może coś spróbujemy sfotografować "na pamiątkę", choćby własnie owocującą pięknie leśną poziomkę  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

> .... choćby własnie owocującą pięknie leśną poziomkę


Ale mi przypomniałeś Jarku, maluchowe wspomnienia, jakaś leśna dróżka, albo i polna i ... poziomki  :smile:

----------


## kalio

Troche sprostuje 

To co dostałeś od żony to spawarka inwertorowa MMA 
to co miałeś wcześniej to też spawarka MMA tylko że transformatorowa 

obie spawają prądem zmiennym, prądem stałym spawa się aluminium i zazwyczaj jest to już TIG czyli spawanie elektrodą nietopliwą.

Z tej dederki też idzie spawać jak TIG - tylko gaz i uchwyt trzeba dokupić

----------


## Jarek.P

@kalio - MMA to metoda spawania i obie te spawarki spawają MMA, jestem tego teoretycznie świadom, źle napisałem bo zafiksowany jestem na skrócie myślowym: rozróżnienie na stare transformatorowe, superduper MIG i takie jak moja właśnie, określane MMA z rozpędu.

Co do prądu spawania jednak nie masz racji. Te inwertorowe spawarki spawają prądem stałym, jest to wyraźnie widoczne nawet na jej obudowie, podana jest polaryzacja przy gniazdach elektrod. Aluminium natomiast, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli spawa się odwrotną polaryzacją.

TIG - oczywiście, ale to spora zabawa już jest z akcesoriami potrzebnymi do takiego roboty, czytałem też, że spawanie TIG jest trudne.

(pozwoliłem sobie usunąć cytat całego mojego wpisu z twojego posta)

----------


## lincolnmark8

witam natknełem się przypadkiem na to forum i podpowiem że obróbka blacharska pod papę i na beton obrabiałem już wiele półokrągłych balkonów i zawsze robiłem wielościan krawędzi 20 cm i aby uniknąć szczeliny na zgjęciu robię to z kawałkow więc kazdy ma zakład 7cm pozatym papa musi być zgrzana z blachą więc podczas smarowania mazidłem betonu trzeba posmarować blachę patenty z płytkami nie wypalą bo fuga puści za parę lat i zrobią się zacieki gorzej jak pujdzie pod elewację w razie pytań chętnie podpowiem

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za porady, ale u mnie temat nieaktualny od roku. Zrobiłem jak pisałem, nic nie zacieka, jest dobrze. Uszczelnienie zrobiłem z nałożonego po obrzeżu sporego wałka z uszczelniacza dekarskiego, poza tym oczywiście dysperbit po całości.

----------


## Jarek.P

Poległem. Poległem na całej linii i leżę właśnie rozłożony na łopatki. Nie dość, że własna, prywatna przyroda okazała się być górą, to jeszcze moje poczucie męskości i bycia głową rodziny legło w gruzach. Przez własną żonę  :Evil:  

O co poszło? Ano, mniej więcej o to:




J.

----------


## netbet

> Poległem. 
> J.


kupiła???
kazała kupić???
musisz wziuńć kredyt???

 :big grin: 

...a z drugiej storny... ciekawe ile małzonek "samorobów" znajdzie w tym "drugą połówkę "....

pozdro
NETbet'ferminator :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj nie zrozumiałeś idei filmu. Tam przede wszystkim jest wybór. Między wspaniałą maszyną, niepotrzebnie potężną, za najbardziej bezużytecznie wydane pieniądze i z listą zakazów i zastrzeżeń dłuższą, niż przy antybiotyku (swoją drogą, anglojęzycznym polecam poczytać na stopklatce), a.... a czymś, co się nadaje do ścinania trawki w kocim ogródku, żeby kotecek miał w łapki miękko.

Taki też wybór dokonał się dziś u nas. Grrrrrrr......

----------


## aiki

Chyba raczej nie dała kupić. Ale spoko Jarek - Ona już planuje kolejny prezent. W tym roku spawarka i masz zrobić co trzeba. Ogrodem zajmiesz się w przyszłym roku. Chyba, że będziesz grzeczny to se odśnieżysz po gwiazdce  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ale musisz mieć nadzieję.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie ma tego zlego stary... kup sobie quada do odsniezania na otarcie lez  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

:jaw drop:

----------


## Gosiek33

przecież nawet koteczka nie masz  :big tongue:   :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> przecież nawet koteczka nie masz


Kuny tez maja delikatne lapki i chcialy by miec mieciutko...  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

A co Wy mi tutaj z kuną wyjeżdżacie, kuna na wczasach pod Łomiankami ma się dobrze, do Marek nie wraca. 
A kotecka własnego może i nie mamy, ale za to dwa dochodzące  :smile: 

Co do wczorajszych dylematów zaś - niestety nasz ogród biodynamiczny mimo usilnego wmawiania wszystkim wokół i samemu ogrodowi w szczególności, uparcie nie chciał wyglądać jak ogród, a po prostu jak gąszcz rosnących do pasa chwastów, z wydeptanymi wąskimi ścieżkami, stwierdziliśmy, że coś z tym trzeba zrobić. Oczywistym wyborem wydawała się kosa, kosiarka na kółkach u nas nie miałaby raczej racji bytu, bo te miejsca, gdzie ona mogłaby swobodnie jeździć, są w mniejszości. 

No i się zaczęło. Chciałem kupić jakąś niedużą kosę spalinową, najlepiej taką, żeby prócz żyłki i tarcza była na pokładzie. Żona z kolei chciała coś lekkiego, co ona będzie w stanie obsłużyć sama, zupełnie nie wiedzieć czemu twierdząc, że jak ja zacznę kosić, to ogród zmieni się w coś na kształt wizji Kononowicza ("nic nie będzie"), bo skoszę wszystko na równo, łącznie z drzewami, a ciężką kosą ona nie da rady. Byłem twardy, trzymałem oburącz wybranego McCulloha i szczerząc zęby nie dawałem go sobie wyrwać, jednak w miarę okładania po plecach korpusem wykaszareczki "Gardena" zaczęło do mnie docierać, że tak w sumie to małżonka ma rację: jak kupimy kosę spalinową, to ja będę musiał nią kosić. I vice versa. I kunta kinte. 
Wobec faktów zmiękłem, kupiliśmy wykaszarkową wersję Kitten Clippera. 

I co? I niby kosi, ale co to za koszenie... Chwastów nie docina, wyższą trawę jedynie kładzie, a ponieważ ma silnik u dołu, całość jest wyważona tak, że i tak ja muszę tym kosić, bo żona wymięka po kilku minutach  :sad:

----------


## dorkaS

A ja mam Makitkę (tylko zabij mnie, nie pamiętam serii, ale coś około 7stówek kosztowała), właśnie w tym celu, żebym sobie sama mogła żyłką po nogach śmigać - lekka ( w miarę), nawet najpaskudniejszym jeżynom dawała radę, trawy wredne i te ładne kosi przyzwoicie, nawet ostatnio dała radę jednemu buczkowi z mojego kochanego żywopłotu, bom zasięg źle oszacowała 0  jestem w stanie kosić  koło 4h non-stop, a wzrostu nikczemnego jestem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Siedem stówek, to na bank spalinówka. To ja poproszę o potwierdzenie dla mojej małżonki, że spalinówka mimo 2x większej wagi jest tak wyważona, że pracuje się nią w rezultacie lżej (bo nie machasz masą na długim kiju, tylko długim kijem, z masą przy rękojeści). Może jeszcze dałoby się tego Kitten Clippera zwrócić do sklepu...

----------


## dorkaS

To nie jest spalinówka, bo ją włączam długim kablem do prądu, i nic nigdy do niej nie wlewam. Odkopałam podobną w sieci http://www.probosch.pl/produkt/9475-...__ciecie_40_cm  I widzę, że teraz kosztuje znacznie mniej, niż to, co nabyłam trzy lata temu.
 Wszystko ok, prócz wkręcania żyłki, nauczenie mi się tego pochłonęło kupę czasu, bo patent mają beznadziejny na jej umieszczanie.  Ale jak już to opanuje się tę **** żyłkę, to reszta jest czystą przyjemnością.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mam i spalinowke (tanie gowno z merketu - ale dziala bez zarzutu) jak i kose elektryczna (Ryobi z silnikiem u gory). Pomimo ze Ryobi jest lzejsza to spalinowka kosi sie zdecydowanie szybciej, latwiej i dokladniej. Ryobi jest mocna ale i tak grubsze krzaczory odpuszcza, a chinska spalinowka (warta moze ze 200 zlociszy) tnie jak opetana wszytsko co pod nia wpadnie  :smile:  W komplecie jest rowniez stalowy noz.

Przemysl z zona zakup takiej wlasnie taniej kosy. Jak zona uzna ze to nie to to nie bedzie wielkiej straty i marudzenia ze tyle kasy poszlo. Przy rozsadnym uzytkowaniu i odrobinie technicznej kultury i podejscia do sprzetu (a tego Ci nie brak) posluzy Ci dlugo. W razie awarii czesci kosztuja mniej niz chipsy  :wink: 

I twardy badz !  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Spalinówkę oglądaliśmy zarówno tanią (179zł) jak i dwa razy droższą McCulloha, ta druga była jednak również dwa razy lżejsza i to mocno za nią przemawiało.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie zastanawiaj sie (a podprogowo: "nie sluchaj zony") i bierz ta lekka...  bez tego nie ujedziesz zielska.

I powtarzam: twardy badz  :wink:

----------


## compi

Spalinówka! I tylko to do krzaczorów. Wypożycz jak szkoda kasy. Potem tym małym elektrycznym, amatorskim czymś poradzisz na bieżąco. A większe badyle bierz na raty, najpierw góra tak do połowy, potem dopiero od dołu atakuj. Inaczej i słabsza spalinówka ponawija Ci zielsko na wirnik.

----------


## jul1

ekstra sprawa taki dom
tez marze o tym




-------------------------------------------------
[tu była reklama -> regulamin]

----------


## Dafi Pe

Ja mam spalinówkę, właśnie taką tanią z Casto. Ma już 2 lata i poza tym, że musiałem wężyk ze zbiornika do gaźnika wymienić, to daje radę, z tym że służy do dokaszania miejsc, do których nie dojedzie kosiarka. Myślę, że wykosiłbyś spokojnie ten ogród/las  :wink:  . -W każdym razie nie o to mi chodzi by zachwalać tani sprzęt, bo wiem, jak z nim jest  i sam staram się tego nie kupować po jakiś tam doświadczeniach, ale  chodzi mi o  to, że kobieta z taką kosą jest sobie w stanie poradzić. Warunkiem tego jest posiadanie dobrych szelek, a nie niewygodnych pasków dołączanych w zestawie. Odpowiednio podwieszona maszyna sprawia, że ta praca nie jest ciężka.

Chociaż ja pamiętam akcję w moim wykonaniu, jak u cioci na wsi porwałem się z małą podkaszarką elektryczną na zielsko o wysokości ok. metra i je wykosiłem - zapał 13 - latka  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Ja stosunkowo niedawno też nabyłem kosę spalinową koszt 300 zł oczywiście po wielu dyskusjach wstępnie se darowałem i grzecznie poczekałem aż zielsko się rozbuchało. Moja małża sama pękła mówiąc kupiłbyś wreszcie coś porządnego do koszenia bo nie idzie przejść normalnie.  :big lol:   Oczywiście wszystkie drzewka , krzaczki i cenne roslinki zostały oznaczone wbitymi palikami. 
W zestawie jest tarcza , trójnóż i żyłka. Musiałem dokupić na allegro jedynie porządne szelki zamiast paska dołączonego do kosy. Czeka mnie w tym tygodniu znowu koszenie.  :mad:  
Jarek bądź twardy i uparty, bądź jak kropla wody co drąży skałę , bądź jak Tomi Lee Jones w ściganym a dopniesz swego  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

Słuchajcie, nasza prywatna, posesyjna wiewiórka nam oszalała. Któryś już z kolei raz przyłapuję ją, jak biega wokół legowiska naszego kota dochodzącego, czyli teoretycznie rzecz biorąc w ostatnim miejscu, w którym rozsądna, dojrzała, słuchająca się w dzieciństwie rodziców wiewiórka powinna przebywać.
W weekend jednak upolowałem ją "na gorącym uczynku":



(film kręcony maszynką do mięsa, niestety, obraz się trzęsie od kręcenia korbą)


I teraz, niech ktoś mi rozwiąże zagadkę: co właściwie ta małpa robi??? Usiłuje zdobyć materiał do wyściełania gniazda? Chce pokazać kotu, co o nim myśli? Czy po prostu wiewiór na gigancie przyćpał zeszłorocznych sfermentowanych żołędzi i teraz czacha mu dymi i "akcję demolka" robi? Bo jeśli to ostatnie, to, kurczę, strach się bać, jeszcze się okaże, że za kuną zatęsknię  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

:jaw drop:   faktycznie chyba na haju  :big lol: 


a dziury jakieś wygryzła? A może tylko olepszała posłanie dla kotka. Kosisz kotkowi trawkę, a ona pościel szykuje   :yes:

----------


## compi

Może macie dochodzącą kotkę, a nie kota. I ruja i widzimy efekty, hehe.

----------


## netbet

> Może macie dochodzącą kotkę, a nie kota. I ruja i widzimy efekty, hehe.


znaczy kocicia i wieriór  :big grin: 
bankowo będziesz miał znowu .... kunu... ( niby kot, niby wiewiórka..hehehhe )

----------


## aiki

Jakaś łysa ta wiewióra. To przebieraniec se pióra w tyłek wsadziło coś i wiewióra udaje.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

To co widac na filnie to "oczywista oczywistos" i mozna to nazwac jednym slowem: DYWERSJA.

Kot wiewiorze wyskubal kudly z kity i teraz wiewiora plugawi mu legowisko.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziury nie wygryzła, choć starała się mocno, ten filmik to tylko fragment dość długich działań.

Koty mamy dwa, jeden to jest ewidentny kocur i to taki "z jajami" (-> Greebo z Pratchetta), a drugi - w sumie nawet go podejrzewamy o bycie kocicą, bo tak jakoś z mordy mu patrzy. Pod ogon mu nie zaglądałem w każdym razie. Nie jestem jednak pewien, czy wiewiór na kocią ruję by reagował, ale gdyby... kotowiewórka? Wiewiórokot? Ciekawe by to mogło być.

Polowania kota (tego) na wiewiórkę (tą) nigdy nie widziałem, ale jakoś wczesną wiosną była u nas cała wojna, wiewiórka (chyba ta sama, bo ogon tak samo wyleniały miała) kontra dwie wrony, które ją bardzo intensywnie usiłowały dopaść na drzewie, a ona je obie robiła w jajo jak chciała  :smile: 
Winny wyskubania wiewiórowi ogona nieznany, zresztą w sumie możecie mieć rację, że to jakiś przebieraniec, bo podsypanych orzeszków laskowych nawet nie tknęła. No, chyba, że to jakiś inny rodzaj wiewiórki, nie laskowa? [1]

Oby tylko wiewióra z kuną koalicji nie zawiązała.... brrrrr....!!!!!

[1] - wiewiórki ziemne jedzą orzeszki ziemne. Wiewiórki włoskie jedzą orzeszki włoskie. Czy są wiewiórki laskowe?

----------


## Gosiek33

U mnie z pewnością, są laskowe, są też dębowe


a i u mnie wiewióra dała radę dzięciołowi, który czyścił mi kikut drzewa z robali... ona też chciała  :big lol:

----------


## GraMar

szykuj smoczki






http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiewi%C...ta#Rozr.C3.B3d
http://www.ekologia.pl/wiedza/zwierz...anie-i-rozwoj/

----------


## Jarek.P

Dwójkę dzieci bez smoczka wychowaliśmy, to i wiewiórokotokunie damy radę  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Obejrzałem filmik  :big grin:  Faktycznie wiewiór zbzikował. Jarek a może w legowisku jest jakiś orzeszek solony po imprezie  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Słuchajcie, ten wiewiór to naprawdę jest jakiś mutant! Oto filmik z dzisiaj, dodam tylko, że zanim zdążyłem polecieć po telefon, nakryłem wiewióra, jak w najlepsze, siedząc na krawędzi grilla pałaszował węgielek. A orzeszki laskowe, rozsypane pod grillem po poprzednim razie, jak leżały tak leżą...

----------


## Jarek.P

I przy okazji - Łajza sobie znalazł zabawę. Całkowicie sam, bez podpowiedzi, nakryłem go na tejże zabawie, zwabiony regularnymi łomotami, po których następowały okrzyki radości - takie objawy u Łajzy zwykle wzbudzają w nas panikę, więc pobiegłem (!) sprawdzić:

----------


## GraMar

Miło tu do Ciebie zaglądać  :big grin: 

może jednak hełm przydałby się?   :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Hełm Łajza założył z powodu, że "uwaga na wiewióra", jak się potem okazało, słusznie  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

faktycznie wewiór to jakiś mutant, węgielki może tłuszczem nasiąknięte to dobre, luzie też węgiel w celach leczniczych zażywają  :cool: 


ale już to, że skoczył na ludzia i nic to, że w hełmie  - strasznie bojowy zwierz  :eek: 





zabawa dobra do czasu aż w głowę sobie nie przywali

----------


## Jarek.P

A tak całkiem na poważnie, to trochę się obawiam, czy wiewiór nie jest wściekły przypadkiem. Zachowuje się dość dziwnie, ludzi się nie boi, a wręcz na głowę skakać usiłuje... Niby zawsze chciałem mieć oswojone wiewiórki, ale tej konkretnej nikt tu nie oswajał. Owszem, nie ganialiśmy jej (w żadnym celu), nie szczuliśmy psami (m.in. z powodu braku), wręcz od czasu do czasu orzechy wykładałem, ale nie jestem pewien, czy to wystarczy, żeby dzika, leśna wiewiórka przestała się bać człowieka. Nawet te "parkowe" z Łazienek zresztą przecież na głowy ludziom nie skaczą.
Ktoś wie, jak długo u zwierząt trwa ta "szalona" faza wścieklizny? Bo jeśli za jakiś czas wiewiórka zniknie, a dla odmiany dziwnie zaczną zachowywać się koty dochodzące, to wolałbym wiedzieć z góry, że coś może być nie tak...

@Gosiek - to też tłumaczyłem (słychać na filmie), potem jeszcze też tłumaczyłem, zabrałem deskę, nie pomogło, wziął znowu. Znów zabrałem, na wszelki wypadek usuwając gwoździa, znów ją wziął. Zapowiedziałem, że jak jeszcze raz weźmie, to inaczej porozmawiamy (mniejsza o szczegóły  :wink: ), ale za dwie godzinki Wyjątek przyleciał nakablować (jeśli chodzi o młodszego brata, to z Wyjątka się strrraszliwy skarżypyta zrobił), że Łajza znów się w katapultę bawi.

Ano, niestety, Łajza pod względem tego typu pomysłów dokładnie w moje ślady idzie i wiem to po sobie, póki takim polanem w łeb sam nie oberwie, to próżne gadanie moje. Ciężkie nie są, najwyżej guzem się skończy, a nauczka będzie.

----------


## aiki

Wścieklizna jak już się rzuci to max tydzień i zgon. zazwyczaj po 3 dniach. 
No i gdyby była wściekła to by nawet węgiełka nie pobierała.
Housa się oglądało  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

Wiesz* Jarku* jednak przesłałabym te filmiki do Zoo kiedyś na mój problem odpowiedziano mi wyczerpująco, tu masz warszawskie ale może być każde. Tam naprawdę są ludzie znający się  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Gosiek, dzięki za pomysł, maila właśnie wysłałem, zobaczymy.

@aiki - Kurczę, wczoraj trochę przekopałem się przez internety w poszukiwaniu materiałów n/t objawów wścieklizny u zwierząt i choć nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji, jak szybko to się rozwija u małych zwierząt, to jednak niepokojące jest to, że pierwsze objawy pojawiają się właśnie w formie dziwacznych, odbiegających od normy zachowań i występują jeszcze przed wystąpieniem tych ostatecznych, już jednoznacznych, których tu niemal na pewno jeszcze nie ma, wiewiórka w ostatnim stadium wścieklizny nie byłaby w stanie np. skakać. U człowieka okres inkubacji trwa do miesiąca (za wikipedią), nie mam pojęcia, czy u wiewiórki byłoby podobnie.

----------


## Jarek.P

A tak abstrahując od wiewiórki (która dziś dla odmiany urządziła sobie wyścigi po ścianie - biegała po elewacji całkowicie swobodnie, jakby to poziome było), dawno nic o łazience nie pisałem naszej ostatniej. Zasadnicza przyczyna była taka, że trochę ten temat zarzuciłem po prostu, a i też nie było sensu pokazywać drobiazgów. 
Teraz, przez długi weekend jednak wziąłem się za brodzik i wreszcie go zrobiłem, a to jest coś, co pokazać można a nawet trzeba  :smile: 

Dobra, będzie komiks! 
Odpływ liniowy zamontowany na swoim miejscu, wypoziomowany i gotów do zawylewkowania:



W lewym dolnym rogu zdjęcia widać coś, co sobie kiedyś kupiłem w Lidlu, będąc święcie przekonanym, że kupuję szampon do włosów, a co okazało się być jakimś siuwaksem do wcierania po umyciu i cholera wie, czego jeszcze. Cóż, wcierać nie próbowałem, natomiast znakomicie się na ten siuwaks montuje rurki kanalizacyjne  :smile: 
Z innych istotnych rzeczy widocznych na zdjęciu:
- zakręt odpływu wyrobiony trzema łagodnymi kolankami zamiast jednym 90stopni. Polecam uwadze domorosłych hydraulików. Nie widać, ale podobnie też jest zrobiony zakręt w dół, tam są dwa kolanka 45 stopni. Zawsze to w razie awarii będzie prościej przepchać sprężyną, tfu tfu!
- żeby odpływ miał należyte podparcie, pod nim nie ma styropianu, również między widocznymi w podłodze rurkami CWU jest przygotowane miejsce na wylewkę, żeby kraniec odpływu miał należyte podparcie. Rurki widoczne za odpływem już pod niego nie wchodzą, więc tam nie ma problemu.

Kolejne zdjęcie - wylewka w trakcie wylewania:



I na gotowo:



Pierwsza warstwa folii w płynie oraz cerata izolacyjna odpływu:



Na zdjęciu widać również ceratę izolacyjną naklejoną wokół brodzika na połączeniu ściana/wylewka, są tez przygotowane ścinki do doszczelnienia narożników (tam ceratę musiałem nacinać), nakleiłem też dodatkową poziomą warstwę ceraty na łączeniu wylewki mojej z tą starą, wcześniejszą.

I płytkowanie. Pod płytkami trzy warstwy folii w płynie.



Stan na koniec dzisiaj:



Spadek: 2,5%, jak należy  :smile: 



I tyle. Dalszy ciąg komiksu jutro.

----------


## GraMar

Przejrzałam materiały w necie, widzę, że początkiem tej choroby jest POBUDZENIE... Teraz tą poduszką rozpaliłabym ognisko!!!!!!!!!



 Zwierzęta roślinożerne, [...] http://www.biznesweterynaryjny.pl/nr...oba_ludzi.html

Od początku



Rezerwuarem wirusa wścieklizny w przyrodzie są nietoperze oraz gryzonie leśne i polne. Choroba przebiega u nich bezobjawowo, a źródłem zakażenia są głównie zwierzęta mięsożerne dziko żyjące i bezpańskie (lisy, wilki, psy, koty, fretki), natomiast zwierzęta roślinożerne (sarny, wiewiórki, konie, bydło i inne przeżuwacze) oraz wszystkożerne (świnie) i ludzie rzadko stanowią źródło choroby dla innych gatunków. Wirusy u organizmów zarażonych lokalizują się w układzie nerwowym – wędrują wzdłuż włókien nerwowych do centralnego układu nerwowego, gdzie następuje ich namnażanie, a temu towarzyszą charakterystyczne objawy. Zarazki występują także w gruczołach ślinowych zarażonych osobników, a więc znajdują się także w ślinie wytwarzanej przez te gruczoły, co ma ogromne znaczenie dla przenoszenia się wścieklizny ze zwierzęcia na zwierzę, ze zwierzęcia na człowieka i z człowieka na człowieka. Zakażenie następuje przez bezpośredni kontakt ze śliną zakażonego zwierzęcia w momencie pokąsania i dostania się jej do rany, ale także poprzez polizanie przez zakażone zwierzę oraz przypadkową i nieświadomą styczność z jego wydzielinami, które mogą dostać się do organizmu przez niewidoczne gołym okiem uszkodzenia skóry albo błon śluzowych jamy ustnej i spojówek. Możliwe jest również zarażenie aerozolowe przez układ oddechowy przy dużej koncentracji czynnika zakaźnego, alimentarne (przez układ pokarmowy), jatrogenne (przy przeszczepach) i śródmaciczne (płodu od ciężarnej matki). W warunkach naturalnych jednak główną drogą zakażenia zwierzęcia lub człowieka jest zakażenie poziome – w wyniku pokąsania przez zwierzę wydalające wirusy ze śliną. Ślina zwierzęcia zarażonego wścieklizną może zawierać zarazki już na 3 do 7 dni przed wystąpieniem objawów choroby, czyli u pozornie zdrowych zwierząt, co może niejednokrotnie wpłynąć na zlekceważenie objawów u osób pokąsanych. Czas, który upływa od momentu znalezienia się zarazków w ranie do chwili przedostania się ich drogą nerwów do rdzenia kręgowego i mózgu oraz wywołania widocznych objawów wścieklizny (okres wylęgania) jest różny. Zależy też od wielu czynników: od gatunku, wieku i odporności osobnika, głębokości rany, ilości i zjadliwości wirusów wścieklizny, które dostały się do rany, oraz od odległości między miejscem wniknięcia zarazków a mózgiem osobnika pokąsanego. Na przykład przy ugryzieniu w nogę okres wędrówki wirusa będzie znacznie dłuższy niż przy ugryzieniu w rękę. Wirusy wścieklizny nie przenikają do krwi i nie wywołują wiremii. Wprowadzone do rany wirusy mogą pozostawać przez pewien czas nieaktywne. Mogą też od razu rozpocząć pierwotne namnażanie w mięśniach i tkance łącznej w miejscu ukąszenia, zanim jeszcze osiągną układ nerwowy. Kiedy dostaną się do rdzenia kręgowego i mózgu, nastąpi ich właściwe namnożenie, a następnie ich odśrodkowe rozprzestrzenienie do pozostałych tkanek. W przypadku zakażenia gatunków niespecyficznych, w tym również człowieka, zarazki mogą czasami zostać inaktywowane w czasie wędrówki do centralnego układu nerwowego. Taka sytuacja zdarza się jednak niezwykle rzadko, gdyż w tym okresie nie dochodzi z reguły do reakcji ze strony układu odpornościowego. Natomiast gdy zakażenie wystąpi u zwierząt i ludzi uodpornionych przeciwko wściekliźnie, w wyniku szczepień profilaktycznych, wirus zostanie zneutralizowany – na ogół już w bramie wnikania zarazków.
*
U zwierząt mięsożernych okres wylęgania wścieklizny trwa zazwyczaj od 14 do 90 dni, a u zwierząt roślinożernych jest dłuższy i wynosi od 20 do 150 dni.* Objawy kliniczne wścieklizny u większości gatunków zwierząt są w zasadzie podobne, natomiast obserwuje się różnice indywidualne w jej przebiegu. Choroba ta może przybierać dwie postaci: postać gwałtowną – szałową (furious form), w której dominuje podniecenie, oraz postać cichą – porażenną (paralytic form), w której brak jest wyraźnych objawów podniecenia, względnie trwają one krótko i szybko występują porażenia.

Postać gwałtowna wścieklizny występuje częściej u psów, kotów, koni i cechuje się wybitnym pobudzeniem i agresywnością (klasyczny syndrom wściekłego psa). W klasycznym przebiegu rozróżnia się trzy stadia choroby: stadium prodromalne (zwiastunowe), stadium podniecenia i stadium porażenia. Stadium prodromalne dotyczy głównie zmian w zachowaniu się zwierząt, które stają się niespokojne i nieposłuszne. W tym okresie zwierzęta dość często nie pobierają pokarmu i wody, mają nierównomiernie rozszerzone źrenice, a ich temperatura ciała może się nieznacznie podwyższyć. Rana, przez którą zarazki wniknęły do organizmu, czasem silnie swędzi. Jest wtedy przez zakażone osobniki lizana, a nawet gryziona, co doprowadza do samookaleczeń. W stadium podniecenia zwierzęta stopniowo stają się pobudzone, a następnie agresywne i niebezpieczne w stosunku do innych zwierząt i ludzi (nawet w stosunku do swojego właściciela) – tracą poczucie ostrożności i strachu przed naturalnymi wrogami i człowiekiem. Zwierzęta trzymane na uwięzi starają się oswobodzić i uciec, wykazują nadmierną pobudliwość ruchową, siłę i sprawność. Atakują wszystko, co zwraca ich uwagę. Ulegają napadom szału, w czasie których nie odczuwają bólu, a po których mogą zapadać w stan otępienia przed ponownym atakiem. Zwierzęta mogą kłapać zębami (jakby chwytały muchy), mogą też wykazywać objawy spaczonego łaknienia, co manifestuje się gryzieniem i połykaniem różnych niejadalnych przedmiotów (kamienie, drewno, a nawet własne odchody). Ponadto u zwierząt obserwuje się nadmierne ślinienie oraz niekiedy wymioty. Ich głos staje się ochrypły, a połykanie sprawia wyraźną trudność. Często występuje rozszerzenie źrenic i rozbieżny zez, gwałtowna reakcja na bodźce słuchowe, świetlne i przeczulica skóry. W miarę rozwoju zmian zapalnych w mózgu nasilają się napady szału, które następnie przechodzą stopniowo w stadium porażenia. W ostatnim stadium pojawia się porażenie kończyn tylnych, opadnięcie żuchwy i wypadnięcie języka, drgawki, napady padaczkopodobne, śpiączka. W końcowym okresie choroby dochodzi do całkowitego porażenia wszystkich mięśni szkieletowych, a w wyniku porażenia ośrodka oddechowego następuje śmierć.

Postać cicha wścieklizny występuje częściej u bydła i innych przeżuwaczy, czasem u kotów, i przebiega z pominięciem okresu napadów szału. Czasem w zachowaniu zwierzęcia występują tak mało wyraźne zmiany, że mogą one pozostać niezauważone przez właścicieli. Może występować wczesne porażenie gardła i żuchwy oraz obfite ślinienie i niemożność połykania. W końcowym okresie szybko przebiegające porażenie obejmuje całe ciało i zwierzę pada w stanie śpiączki. Ta postać wścieklizny jest trudna do rozpoznania, ponieważ na ogół nie występują przy niej charakterystyczne objawy, co jest szczególnie niebezpieczne dla otoczenia.

Jest to bardzo uproszczony podział objawów, ponieważ nie wszystkie stadia choroby zawsze występują u zakażonego zwierzęcia. Ponadto wścieklizna może przebiegać w postaci nietypowej, objawiającej się zapaleniem żołądka i jelit lub sporadycznie w postaci zakażeń podklinicznych. Wścieklizny zwierząt się nie leczy, niezawodną ochroną przed tą chorobą są szczepienia profilaktyczne. W Polsce, zgodnie z brzmieniem Ustawy z dnia 11 marca 2004 r. o ochronie zdrowia zwierząt oraz zwalczaniu chorób zakaźnych zwierząt (DzU z 2004 r. nr 69, poz. 625., rozdz. 8., art. 56. ust. 1.), psy po ukończeniu 8 tygodni życia podlegają obowiązkowi szczepienia zapobiegawczego przy użyciu szczepionek inaktywowanych. Natomiast nie ma obowiązku szczepienia kotów przeciwko wściekliźnie. Do określenia stanu uzyskanej swoistej odporności humoralnej u psów i kotów po szczepieniu stosowany jest test ELISA (poziom wynoszący 0,5 IU/ml stanowi minimalne miano ochronne).



Objawy



Zarażenie człowieka następuje przede wszystkim w wyniku pokąsania przez zakażone zwierzę lub w wyniku kontaktu z wydzielinami chorego zwierzęcia. Okres wylęgania choroby trwa najczęściej od kilku dni do 3 miesięcy, a sporadycznie nawet do 1 roku. Natomiast u dzieci okres wędrówki zarazka jest zdecydowanie krótszy niż u osób dorosłych. Po wystąpieniu objawów choroba u ludzi trwa zaledwie kilka dni i zawsze kończy się śmiercią. Początkowo wścieklizna może się ujawniać pospolitymi w wielu chorobach objawami, takimi jak złe samopoczucie, stany podgorączkowe, bóle głowy i kończyn, czasem nudności. To na ogół nie nasuwa żadnych podejrzeń związanych z zakażeniem wścieklizną. Może pojawiać się również swędzenie i ból dawno wygojonej rany po ukąszeniu. W późniejszym okresie znamiennymi jej objawami są zaburzenia psychiczne, objawiające się niepokojem, podnieceniem, nerwowością, atakami szału, na przemian z okresami silnego przygnębienia. W odróżnieniu od chorych na wściekliznę zwierząt, u ludzi występuje silny wodowstręt, a także zaburzenia w połykaniu płynów (gwałtowne skurcze gardła i przełyku), niekiedy także ślinotok. Wraz z pojawieniem się trudności w połykaniu nasila się pobudliwość i wrażliwość zmysłów – występują omamy wzrokowe i słuchowe. Chory niemal do końca ma zachowaną przytomność i umiera w świadomości, że leczenie mu nie pomoże – wśród objawów konwulsji lub w wyniku porażeń obejmujących mięśnie szkieletowe, a w ostatniej fazie również mięśnie oddechowe.



Niebezpieczna dla ludzi



Ze względu na to, że zarazki wścieklizny mogą być obecne w ślinie osobnika zakażonego wścieklizną, ale nie wykazującego jeszcze żadnych objawów choroby, dlatego też każde pogryzienie człowieka powinno być traktowane tak, jak gdyby było dokonane przez zwierzę potencjalnie chore na wściekliznę. Osoba pogryziona powinna przemyć ranę wodą z mydłem i zdezynfekować, a następnie udać się jak najszybciej do lekarza medycyny w celu opatrzenia rany. Lekarz medycyny wydaje wówczas odpowiednie decyzje w sprawie dalszego postępowania i zawiadamia o fakcie pogryzienia Państwową Inspekcję Sanitarno-Epidemiologiczną oraz Państwową Inspekcję Weterynaryjną. Na właściciela zwierzęcia, które pokąsało człowieka, zostaje nałożony nakaz o stawieniu się do najbliższego zakładu leczniczego dla zwierząt celem przeprowadzenia obserwacji w kierunku wścieklizny. Zwierzę, które pokąsało człowieka, musi być poddane 15-dniowej obserwacji (stacjonarnej lub poprzez doprowadzanie na wizyty kontrolne w określonych terminach do lekarza weterynarii). Procedurę tę przeprowadza się również wtedy, gdy zwierzę było szczepione przeciwko wściekliźnie w danym roku kalendarzowym, bowiem pojedyncze szczepienie może nie dać wystarczającej odporności przeciwko danemu czynnikowi zakaźnemu i mimo to choroba może się rozwinąć. Zwierzę, którego ślina w momencie pogryzienia człowieka zawierała zarazki, już po kilku dniach wykazuje objawy wścieklizny i w ciągu następnych kilku dni pada. Zwłoki padłego lub uśpionego z powodu objawów wścieklizny osobnika poddaje się następnie badaniu anatomopatologicznemu i wirusologicznemu w celu potwierdzenia zakażenia wirusem tej choroby. W przypadku dodatnich wyników badań lub braku możliwości obserwacji i dalszych badań zwierzęcia podejrzanego o wściekliznę (zwierzę dziko żyjące lub bezpańskie) pogryziony człowiek podlega bezwzględnie serii szczepień, które podane w odpowiednim momencie mogą ustrzec przed zachorowaniem. Od momentu pokąsania człowieka przez wściekłe zwierzę do wystąpienia pierwszych objawów choroby upływa dostateczna ilość czasu, aby przez podanie serii szczepień (rozpoczynając od najsłabszych, kończąc na najbardziej zjadliwych szczepach wirusa), łącznie z podaniem surowicy odpornościowej, wywołać odporność na tę chorobę, zanim pełnozjadliwe zarazki z miejsca ukąszenia dotrą do centralnego układu nerwowego i wywołają objawy choroby. U osób nieszczepionych wcześniej podaje się pięć dawek szczepionki w 1., 3., 7., 14. i 28. dniu, a surowicę odpornościową wraz z pierwszą dawką szczepionki. Prewencyjnie zostają szczepione te osoby, które z racji wykonywanego zawodu mogą zetknąć się z wścieklizną i wtedy wakcynacja ogranicza się do dwóch dawek wstrzykniętych w odstępie 3 dni.

Po urzędowym stwierdzeniu wścieklizny u zwierzęcia wyznacza się na okres 3 miesięcy okręg zagrożony, obejmujący swym zasięgiem miejscowości, z którymi chore zwierzę miało kontakt, oraz dodatkowo wyznacza się teren zapowietrzony o promieniu 10 km. W obwodzie tym psy i koty powinny być utrzymywane w zamknięciu. Zwierzęta bezpańskie należy odławiać, sztuki podejrzane o potencjalne zakażenie obserwować i zgłaszać, a zwierzęta nieparzystokopytne i bydło zaszczepić.





Zwalczanie wścieklizny



Wścieklizna jest niezwykle groźną chorobą ludzi i zwierząt. W celu jej zwalczania współpracują ze sobą służby weterynaryjne i medyczne. Jednak czujność obydwu służb nie pomoże, jeśli ludzie nie będą ostrożni i świadomi ewentualnych zagrożeń. W zwalczaniu wścieklizny duże znaczenie mają szczepienia ochronne zwierząt domowych. Zgodnie z obowiązującą ustawą, psy podlegają obowiązkowi corocznego szczepienia, a dopełnienie tego obowiązku spoczywa na właścicielach zwierząt. W przypadku pogryzienia osoby poszkodowane powinny przeprowadzić właściwą higienę rany i udać się jak najszybciej do lekarza medycyny. Natomiast właściciele zwierząt, które pokąsały człowieka, powinni udać się z nimi na obserwację do zakładu leczniczego dla zwierząt.

Należy pamiętać o zachowaniu ostrożności w kontaktach ze zwierzętami dziko żyjącymi i bezpańskimi, zwłaszcza wałęsającymi się w pobliżu lasów i parków. Trzeba też zgłaszać lokalnym władzom zauważenie nietypowo zachowujących się wolno żyjących zwierząt lub znalezienie padłych dziko żyjących i bezpańskich osobników. Zwalczanie wścieklizny wśród zwierząt dziko żyjących polega na rozrzucaniu w lasach i parkach kęsów mięsnych zawierających doustną szczepionkę przeciwko wściekliźnie. Daje to dobre wyniki i zmniejsza ilość przypadków wścieklizny u zwierząt wolno żyjących, a co za tym idzie również u zwierząt domowych.







Bibliografia:

Fijałkowska Wanda, Czym mogą zarazić nas zwierzęta?, 1983 r.,

Gliński Zdzisław, Buczek Jan, Kompendium chorób odzwierzęcych, 1999 r.

Gliński Zdzisław, Kostro Krzysztof,Choroby zakaźne psów i kotów – odporność, patologia, terapia, 2005 r.

Gliński Zdzisław, Kostro Krzysztof, Choroby zakaźne zwierząt z zarysem epidemiologii weterynaryjnej i zoonoz, 2003 r.,

Sedlak Kamil, Tomsickova Marketa, Niebezpieczne infekcje odzwierzęce, 2007 r.,

Wachnik Zenon, Mazurkiewicz Michał, Wścieklizna, 1987 r.,

Winiarczyk Stanisław, Grądzki Zbigniew, Choroby zakaźne zwierząt domowych z elementami zoonoz, 2000 r.,

Żurawski Cezariusz, Zagrożenie zdrowia ludzi chorobami odzwierzęcymi (zoonozami), 1994 r.

----------


## Gosiek33

Oj... to teraz trzeba by chyba żywołapke uruchomić, zwierza złapać i obserwacji u weta poddać  :sick:

----------


## rewo66

Łorany to faktycznie coś moze byc na rzeczy z tym wiewiórem.  :eek:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nic, zobaczę, co mi z zoo odpiszą. Jak nic nie odpiszą, ewentualnie udzielą standardowej odpowiedzi spławiającej ("Dziękujemy... Pozostajemy... Łączymy... "), spróbuję poszukać jakiejś komórki, do której takie przypadki powinno się zgłaszać. Poduszka jeśli jest zarażona, to koty już i tak będą do odłowienia na obserwację, więc nie będę jej palił na siłę, poczekam na konkrety. My szczęśliwie się do tej poduszki nie dotykamy, nawet Łajza nie próbuje (o dziwo, znając jego aż dziwne że nie włazi pod tego grilla i nie obwieszcza, że on tu będzie teraz mieszkał).

Żywołapka jest, ale na co wiewiórkę zwabić, skoro orzechów nie rusza? Węgla nasypać?

----------


## compi

Ja już chyba wiem co Ci wcześniej tę żywołapkę wywróciło i pogięło. Ten wiewiór to jakiś transformers, abo inny pingwin z Madagaskaru i ma pewnie kumpli.

----------


## aiki

> Nic, zobaczę, co mi z zoo odpiszą. Jak nic nie odpiszą, ewentualnie udzielą standardowej odpowiedzi spławiającej ("Dziękujemy... Pozostajemy... Łączymy... "), spróbuję poszukać jakiejś komórki, do której takie przypadki powinno się zgłaszać. Poduszka jeśli jest zarażona, to koty już i tak będą do odłowienia na obserwację, więc nie będę jej palił na siłę, poczekam na konkrety. My szczęśliwie się do tej poduszki nie dotykamy, nawet Łajza nie próbuje (o dziwo, znając jego aż dziwne że nie włazi pod tego grilla i nie obwieszcza, że on tu będzie teraz mieszkał).
> 
> Żywołapka jest, ale na co wiewiórkę zwabić, skoro orzechów nie rusza? Węgla nasypać?


Miniaturę poduchy zrób.

----------


## Jarek.P

@aiki - dobre  :big grin: 

Wiewiór już zgłoszony do powiatowego inspektoratu weterynaryjnego (oni podobno są to właściwym adresem), czekam na odpowiedź.

*A wracając do łazienki* - ciąg dalszy miał być "jutro", ale cóż, kruca bomba, mało casu...

Tak to wygląda na chwilę obecną:



Zrobiłbym całość, ale kleju mi brakło, godzina była późna, odpuściłem. Zostały tylko dwa kawałki cokołu do skończenia, jeden widać na zdjęciu, drugi połowę mniejszy jest z drugiej strony. To co najgorsze, czyli wycinanki w gresie już za mną. 
Bok "wanny", podwinięty do góry, gres cięty na wodnej szlifierce stolikowej, takiej za 129,99zł



Oczywiście nie ma jeszcze fug, nie jest też doczyszczona krawędź korytka od odpływu. Będzie, jak klej złapie.

Jeszcze ciekawostka: na pierwszym zdjęciu widać drewniany filar (który oczywiście od brodzika właściwego będzie osłonięty szklaną ścianką). Owinięty folią streczową przetrwał całą budowę, tynki, gipskartony, aż wreszcie został rozfoliowany celem oheblowania na ładnie. Trzy strony ostrugałem na elegancko, a czwarta, ta od ściany - centymetra brakuje, żebym tam zmieścił strugarkę  :mad:  :Evil:  :Mad:  :bash:  :bash: 
Najgorsze jest to, że gdybym to zrobił (trzeba było choć sprawdzić!!!!) przed przyklejeniem płytek, to pewnie na styk, ale dałoby radę. A tak - musiałem tą stronę słupa szlifować ręcznie, najpierw zgrubnie tarką do gipskartonów, a potem glancpapierem na klocku. Echhh.... jeszcze w łapie czuję  :sad:

----------


## Gosiek33

czekam na wieści o terminatorze



a słup... no tak - nie pierwszy i nie ostatni raz człek mądry po szkodzie  :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie mogąc się doczekać odpowiedzi z inspektoratu zadzwoniłem tam, dowiedziałem się od sekretarki, że mail wpłynął, "jest u szefa 'na dzienniku' ". Pozostaje poczekać, aż szef przetrawi, ustosunkuje się i odpowie. Wiewiór od wczoraj się nie pojawia, kota dochodzącego co gorsza też od dość dawna już nie ma. Zoo póki co nie raczyło odpowiedzieć nawet słowem. Będę dawał znać w każdym razie. Gdybym na dłuższy czas przestał dawać znać, proszę najwyżej wystosować jakieś ostrzeżenie dla mieszkańców Marek i okolic. Osikowy kołek podobno skutkuje, czosnek podejrzewam, że nie bardzo, ja w każdym razie bardzo lubię i nie wydaje mi się, żebym przestał nawet po przemianie  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Słuchajcie, to mi zaczyna wyglądać na jakąś zorganizowaną akcję na szerszą skalę:

----------


## Gosiek33

kołki to dla wampira  :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

Przezorny Zawsze Ubezpieczony!

----------


## Gosiek33

czosnek mam, choć nie wiem jaki? Zawija kolejna spiralkę  :eek:

----------


## Jarek.P

Najbardziej lubię ten nasz, polski. W dowolnej postaci, jako przyprawa do czegoś dobrego, jako aromat, ale nawet sam, czysty na chlebie z masłem też lubię  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

rozmarzyłeś się  :wink:    podobno zjedzenie jabłka po zjedzeniu czosnku eliminuje przykry zapach

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Żywołapka jest, ale na co wiewiórkę zwabić, skoro orzechów nie rusza? Węgla nasypać?


Na kota  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Tomasz - znaczy, wiewiórkę zwabić na kota, czy węgla nasypać na kota, bo już sam nie wiem?  :Lol: 


Słuchajcie, tu się powoli jak w klasycznym horrorze zaczyna robić. Dziś z okazji Dnia Ojca było rodzinne oglądanie filmów animowanych specjalnie z tej okazji zorganizowanych przez Tatę, dzieki czemu Wyjątek nie poleciał do swojego pokoju od razu po szkole, a dużo dużo później, jak już solidny wieczorny zmrok zapanował. Pobiegł i za chwile z góry słychać głośne i wyraźnie przestraszone:
- Taaatooooo!!!!!
- ..... - Tata udał, że nie słyszy. Z doświadczenia wiedział, że to załatwia tak z 50% tego typu wezwań.
- TAAAATOOOOO!!!!! - niestety, tym razem to było owo pozostałe 50%, cóż było robić.
- Cooooo????? - odpowiedziałem grzecznie, z wyraźnie słyszalną w głosie pełną gotowością do zerwania się z wygodnego miejsca.
- Tu mi coś piszczy!!!! - wyraźnie wystraszony Wyjątek odparł mi już ze schodów, najwyraźniej piszczenie wystraszyło go na tyle, że nie odważył się wejść do własnego pokoju. Cóż sprawa musiała być poważna, ostatnio do własnego pokoju bał się wejść, jak go duch w Simsach napadł.
- Co ci tam znów piszczy, pewnie sowa za oknem sobie piszczy - odparłem, jednak zwlokłem się sprawdzić, bo piszczenie sowy Wyjątek dobrze zna, u nas latem to tak normalny dźwięk, że nawet się nie zwraca nań uwagi. Ruszyłem na górę i już na schodach usłyszałem, że faktycznie piszczy, ewidentnie sowa, ale tak jakoś bardzo głośno. Mówię Wyjątkowi, że to sowa, że sowy jak są młode to tak piszczą, bo w ten sposób nawołują swoich rodziców, którzy im żarcie znoszą, ale w międzyczasie dochodzę do celu...

Nie, nie będzie filmu, bo niestety nie poszedłem tam z telefonem (zresztą nie wiem, co by ten w półmroku sfilmował), poza tym sowa zaraz spierdzieliła na mój widok, ale siedziała na gałęzi vis-a-vis okna, może ze dwa metry od niego i darła się jak opętana. Nie żadne sowie pisklę, normalne duże bydle z oczami jak filiżanki, jak z książki dla dzieci typu "Co Słonko w lesie widziało", tyle, że nie robiła uchuuuu-uchuuuu, jak każda szanująca się sowa robić powinna, tylko piszczała właśnie.

I teraz tak po kolei:
- pokręcone domiszcze stojące w ciemnym lesie jest? Jest!
- księżyc w nowiu przeświecający przez gałęzie jest? Jest!
- pajęczyny w każdym kącie są? Są! [1]
- sowa hałasująca na gałęzi na tle nieba jest? Jest!
- wściekła wiewiórka-psychopatka jest? Jest.
- piła łańcuchowa jest? Jest! Siekiery też się znajdą, dwie nawet.
To ja się pytam, co będzie następne? Nietoperze? Monumentalna muzyka organowa[2]? Ten zaginiony murarz z naszej ekipy, co po nim tylko odzież została, w charakterze Zombie skądś wylezie? Albo, nie daj Bóg, barakowóz nam oddadzą???? Brrrrr!!!!




[1] - nie, nie chodzi o to, że u nas się nie sprząta. Mieszkamy w lesie, a las z pająkami wzajemnie się dopełniają, usuwanie pajęczyn u nas mija się z celem o tyle, że na nic więcej by czasu nie starczyło, w związku z czym z pająkami mamy umowę: mają nie pchać się do łóżek i nie leźć za bardzo przed oczy, a pajęczyny mają być nie w przejściach. Poza tym - niech będą.
[2] - keyboard z dość dobrą symulacją organów nawet jest, ale niestety... Wyjątek jest na etapie klepania gam, a ja jako początkujący samouk z monumentalnej muzyki organowej jestem w stanie zagrać jedynie sam początek Toccaty-Fugi d-moll, a i to jak mnie nikt nie rozprasza i jak mi się na tym pierwszym dużym akordzie paluchy nie poplączą. Tak więc, z całym szacunkiem dla klasyki horrorowej, ale przez te pierwsze dwa-trzy takty to najwyżej napis tytułowy by się zdążył pokazać.

PS: te nietoperze to w sumie nawet by mogły...

----------


## cronin

Ta sowa to mi się kojarzy z Labiryntem, (ale tym Labiryntem z Davidem Bowie i Jennifer Connely, tak jestem taka stara  :smile:  )
Po mojej stronie Marek też ostatnio jakieś dziwne odgłosy nocą słychać. 
Może to Bagaż grasuje?!

ps. Łajza rządzi  :big grin:  ma fantazję chłopak, nawet jeśli brak mu instynktu samozachowawczego.

ps2. prawie się popłakałam na łazienkowym komiksie. Jakie piękne izolacje, no zielona jestem z zazdrości, bo założę się że moje heniutek spaprał  :bash:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurczę, tego filmu to ja nie ten tego... nie pamiętam, no...  :big grin:  (ale na pociechę powiem, że Davida Bowie za to pamiętam doskonale, choć nie jest to miłe wspomnienie).

Bagaż mówisz? Te dziwne odgłosy to nie były aby odgłosy rżn... tfu!, żeby dwuznacznie nie wyszło, różnorakiej obróbki drewna, powiedzmy? Jakby co, to ja Bagaża zapraszam na naszą stronę Marek, zawsze go lubiłem, a on by tu dużo problemów pomógł rozwiązać.

Łazienka - nie zapeszaj, bo jeszcze przed premierą u mnie, więc jeszcze się okaże, kto będzie płakał.

----------


## Gosiek33

Nawet *Cronin* z czeluści wychynęła  :Lol: 





z pająkami mamy tak samo... nawet moje dziecię wrzeszczy tylko - zabierzcie GO!

----------


## dorkaS

Jaki dźwięk wydaje ta Wasza sowa? Bo niemieckie na przykład (samice sowie) robią kuwit-kuwit-kuwit, nawet to dobrze oddaje ten dźwięk.

Żebyście nie mieli takich przyjemniaczków w tym lesie, jak ostatnio w Grze o tron lansują  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

która to? piszczała?


a której oczy największe  :eek:

----------


## Jarek.P

Piszczała ta pierwsza z nagrania, Uszatka znaczy (doszukałem się w opisie pod filmem). Dźwięk jest dokładnie ten sam, jakby u nas nagrywany. I jest  to głośne, to nie jest odgłos, który gdzieśtam słychać w oddali jak się okno otworzy i cicho siedzi, to słychać tak, jakby ktoś stał pod oknem z gumową piszczałką i mocno ją cisnął. Przez kilka godzin co wieczór  :smile:

----------


## dorkaS

Mam wrażenie, że one wszystkie wyglądają jakby były na bani  :smile: 

Ale dźwięki znakomite  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

piękna i te oczyyyyyyyyyyyy  :big lol:

----------


## blekowca

Jarku, zapomniałeś jeszcze o włamywaczu, który po utknięciu w szambie i dłuższem pobycie w nim, też mógłby stanowić przyczynek do klimatu  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Powiedzmy, że to się kwalifikuje do kategorii "Zombie". A czy Zombie z szamba wylezie, czy spod fundamentu - co za różnica w sumie... No dobra, klimat faktycznie może być odmienny, masz rację.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Powiatowy Inspektorat Weterynarii w Warszawie informuje, że sprawę należy skierować do właściwego terytorialnego powiatowego lekarza weterynarii. Z załączonych filmów i opisanych przez pana sytuacji nie można stwierdzić podejrzenia choroby zakaźnej - wścieklizny. Obecnie zwierzęta dzikie rzadko boją się ludzi (liczne przykłady dzików i lisów w Polsce). Proponuję nie dokarmiać wiewiórki oraz nie zostawiać resztek jedzenia poza domem. Na terenie województwa mazowieckiego od kilku lat nie stwierdzono wścieklizny u zwierząt dzikich takich jak lisy czy wiewiórki. Wścieklizną można się zarazić tylko przy bezpośrednim kontakcie ze śliną chorego zwierzęcia (otwarta rana).


Znaczy, alarm wstępnie odwołany, wiewiór może i nienormalny, ale przynajmniej nie ma obaw, że wściekły.

----------


## Drimeth

Jarku, skoro masz swojego wiewióra czy to oznacza, że epoka lodowcowa się zbliża? :eek:

----------


## Jarek.P

No, póki wiewiór ugania się za węglem, a nie za żołędziami, to chyba nie ma obaw  :smile:

----------


## Drimeth

A może właśnie zbiera węgiel, żeby sobie rozpalić jak będzie zimno?  :cool:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Znaczy, alarm wstępnie odwołany, wiewiór może i nienormalny, ale przynajmniej nie ma obaw, że wściekły.



znaczy dobrze jest, a zoo nie odezwało się do dziś?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, zoo olało ciepłym moczem.

----------


## cronin

To węgiel drzewny może ząbki sobie ściera a przy okazji poprawia perystaltykę jelit  :rotfl: 
Masz hipochondryka na pokładzie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Hipochondria to u mnie w domu rodzinna jest (po męskiej linii idzie), więc wiewiór dobrze trafił  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Urlop mam!

Na urlopie - jak to na urlopie, w przerwach między wylegiwaniem się na Copa Cabana z darmowym browarem (_All Inclusive_) w łapie, a łażeniem po skałkach w Dolomitach, wziąłem się wreszcie za ogrodzenie. Dokładniejsza relacja wkrótce, dziś jednak na gorąco muszę, po prostu muszę napisać jedną ciekawostkę.

Stal kupowałem w jednej znanej hurtowni  :smile:  Pojechałem tam swoją skodą biodegradowalną, w roboczych spodenkach, ogólnie upierdzielony i raczej całym sobą wyglądający na robola  :smile: 
Sztanga fabryczna profila zimnogiętego ma sześć metrów, ja kupowałem odcinki po 2,5 metra, sprzedawca więc strasznie narzekał, że po metrze odpadu zostaje, że co on z tym zrobi, że on mi to musi doliczyć (dla niezorientowanych - w hurtowniach stali czy stolarskich to normalne). Ja mu na to:
-  Nie ma sprawy, biorę wszystko, coś tam sobie z tego zrobię, nie zmarnuje się. - On spojrzał się na mnie i zagaja:
- Panie, a nie możesz sobie pan tego posztukować? Pospawać z tych krótszych?
- Eeee, nie, wie pan, to poprzeczki nośne do sztachet mają być, wolę, żeby to w jednym kawałku było. 
- Oj paaanie, pospawaj pan to porządnie, zeszlifuj na równo,* klient nawet nie zauważy.*


 :big grin:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Wynajmującym do takich robót różnego sortów Panów Heniów ku pamięci polecam gorąco  :smile: 

J.

----------


## compi

Samochody jeżdżą, a brama ma nie jeździć?

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz, konstrukcje mostowe to jednak są na zakład spawane zwykle, nie doczołowo. A i spawacze zwykle ciut bardziej wykwalifikowani to robią  :smile: 

Oczywiście, jakby było trzeba, to by się zrobiło, wstawiłbym w środek łączonych profili jakieś usztywnienie i spawał z przetopem aż do tego usztywnienia i nie byłoby takiej możliwości, żeby to pękło, ale po co miałbym sobie tak życie ułatwiać? Ten cały odpad mnie wszystkiego jakieś 25zł kosztował (a i jak pisałem, nie zmarnuje się, coś kiedyś na pewno z niego powstanie) już na takie nadprogramowe wydatki na urlopie stać mnie jeszcze!  :wink:

----------


## compi

Ale ja to tak ironicznie, a Ty już wzmocnienia planujesz i ewentualne "oszczędności" wyliczasz, hehe. Oczywiście, że montuj to z całych elementów. Sztukateria w tym wypadku nic dobrego nie przyniesie, jedynie wzrost ciężaru i osłabienie konstrukcji.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, spoko  :smile:  Tak w ogóle dochodząc do komputera z doskoku nie zajarzyłem nawet, że Ty o sztukowanych samochodach piszesz, w ścieżkę wpadłem: samochody jeżdżą, znaczy po mostach, jeśli to spawane ma być  :smile: 

A jak już przy sztukowanych samochodach jesteśmy - moja skodzina fajnie wyglądała zapakowana na dachu prawie stoma kilogramami profila stalowego, bardzo rasowy wygląd dzięki temu zyskała  :Lol: 
Tak w sumie... może by z tego odpadu jej jakieś wzmocnienia do wnętrza wspawać? W końcu, może w tym roku jeszcze bramę będę robił, wtedy trochę cięższe profile do przewiezienia będą, przyda się. I ten próg co mi już na wylot przerdzewiał, i co blacharz-zdzierca stwierdził, że za 800zł wymieni - może by zamiast takiego progu tam ceownik "80x40x2" wspawać po prostu? Akurat mam kawałek...

----------


## compi

W progi to się Jarku betonik leje. Nic a nic wtedy nie rdzewieją podobno : )

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, tylko wiesz... u mnie musiał by to być taki półsuchy, bo lejki to by się wylał  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ostatniej chwili: Łajza z Wyjątkiem w Papier/kamień nożyczki grali. Łajza zdenerwowany tym, że ciągle przegrywa (bo rzecz jasna Wyjątek modyfikował zasady gry w zależności od swoich potrzeb) wprowadził do gry broń ostateczną: *cołg*

----------


## aiki

cołg bije wsio

----------


## Gosiek33

i kto wygrał  :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oczywiście, że cołg!  :Lol:

----------


## blekowca

> Z ostatniej chwili: Łajza z Wyjątkiem w Papier/kamień nożyczki grali. Łajza zdenerwowany tym, że ciągle przegrywa (bo rzecz jasna Wyjątek modyfikował zasady gry w zależności od swoich potrzeb) wprowadził do gry broń ostateczną: *cołg*


 :rotfl: 
no to wunderwaffe - *cołg ludy*  :cool: , o taki

----------


## Jarek.P

Co Ty mi tu z jakimiś starociami wyjeżdżasz... Cołg to zaraz będzie i to taki, że ten to niech sobie z powrotem do ruskich zawraca  :big tongue: 

Ale od początku:
Jak to na urlopie, wstałem skoro świt i poszedłem zalegać na taras. Czekały tam na mnie elegancko wczoraj podocinane poprzeczki nośne do sztachet w ogrodzeniu, miały już porobione "zamki", trzeba było tylko powiercić otworki do mocowania sztachet (śruby zamkowe, nierdzewka klasy A2, nie żadne wkręty samowiercące, dla siebie w końcu robię!). Tylko powiercić... Na same przęsła, bez furtek i bramy: 200 sztachet, dwie śruby na każdą daje 400 otworów, a ponieważ wiercimy je w profilu zamkniętym, do przewiercenia mamy dwie warstwy więc de facto jest to 800 otworów w stali 2mm grubości. 160cm odwiertu w stali jednym ciągiem  :Lol: 

Do zadania przygotowywałem się już od wczoraj, przygotowania polegały przede wszystkim na kupieniu kilku wierteł, najlepszych (i najdroższych, niestety), jakie tylko w Castoramie mieli. Padło na kobaltowe wiertła DeWalta, specjalnej serii do wiercenia w stali konstrukcyjnej, z bardzo ciekawym systemem antyzakleszczeniowym z przodu: czoło wiertła ma pierwszy milimetr odrobinę mniejszej średnicy:



(na zdjęciu wiertło po jakichś 200 otworach, więc już lekko sfatygowane, ale nadal wierci).

Pierwsze dwie belki (złożone razem, żeby otwory równo szły) wierciłem tradycyjnie: punktak, młotek, a potem wiertarka w punkt, pion trzymamy na oko (wiertarki kolumnowej nie mam jeszcze, nie chcę kupować gówna, marzy mi się taka ze stołem krzyżowym, a póki co budżet na nią za ciasny). Od wierzchu było okej, ale dół miał rozjazdy aż o całą średnicę otworu na boki - po prostu trzymanie pionu wiertarką na oko nie sprawdzało się jakoś. 
Cóż, usiadłem, otworzyłem butelkę "Jarkowego" i zacząłem dumać. Poziomica gumkami do wiertarki mocowana, specjalna poziomica nawiertarkowa - to wszystko jakoś niezbyt mi się widziało, potrzebowałem czegoś lepszego, czegoś ekstra, czegoś co rozwiąże wszystkie problemy za jednym zamachem. Broni ostatecznej zagłady, krótko mówiąc. Takiego "cołgu" właśnie. Właśnie! W tym dokładnie momencie spłynęło na mnie olśnienie. Potrzebny był cołg? Spawarka, jeden z odpadów wciśniętych mi w hurtowni i trochę stalowego śmiecia (zbieranego skrupulatnie z każdej roboty) i w rezultacie powstał cołg!



Oto i on! Cołg! Zainspirowany przez Łajzę, stworzony przez pam... TFU! przez Jarka.P!

(@blekowca - napis zrobiłem dużo dużo wcześniej, niż wstawiłeś ten post  :smile:  )

Działa to tak:



Do celowania ma precyzyjne przyrządy celownicze (to nacięcie na dolnej krawędzi cołgu, je się ustawia na kreseczkę na profilu i w rezultacie dokładnie na wysokości kreseczki ma się wyznaczony otwór centralnie na środku profila):



I póki mu się lufa nie rozkalibrowała (a szybko się to stało, niestety), z celnością było naprawdę super. Jak się dziura, zwłaszcza u dołu rozbiła (po jakiejś setce otworów), pion trzeba było łapać już znów troszkę na oko, jednak i tak jest o wiele łatwiej, odpada punktowanie, wymierzanie środka, wystarczy kreseczka na krawędzi profila, na którą się potem nastawia celownik, cołg przydeptuje nogą i wieeerci  :smile: 
Niemniej, gdybym kiedyś jeszcze miał robić ogrodzenie ze sztachet, wersja druga cołgu będzie miała lufę z nierdzewki albo przynajmniej z odcinka rurki.

Nawet z cołgiem jednak wiercenie tych dziur to katorga, dziś dałem radę wszystkiego zrobić trzy przęsła (sześć belek znaczy), dwa razy tyle jeszcze czeka. Plus furtki śmietnikowe.
Dwa z tych trzech przęseł na gotowo (bez sztachet i niepomalowane oczywiście):



U dołu zdjęcia widać szczyty krzaczków mojej małżonki, hortensje jakieś i cośtam jeszcze, nie znam się. 

Łajza dziś też nie próżnował. Zbudował DOM (dół zbudowałem ja pokazując mu jak, dalej już leciał sam)!



A potem przyszedł jakiś BenTen-MechaGodzilla z Predatorem, czy cośtam:



I... i tyle. Jutro kolejne przęsła. Potem malowanie. Następnie docinanie sztachet, bo ich szczyty mają się układać w.... w co? Kto zgadnie?  :wink: 
I wtedy to już łatwizna: malowanie razy dwa, potem czterysta dziurek w deskach, czterysta śrub zamkowych, czterysta podkładek dużych między deskę a profil, czterysta podkładek małych na drugą stronę profila i czterysta nakrętek kołpakowych. Uuuuffffff..... To się nazywa urlop!

----------


## Dafi Pe

Wszystko wierciłeś tą małą Makitą?  :eek:  Ja kiedyś wierciłem dla wuja otwory fi 4 w kątownikach o grubości 4 mm (też pod sztachety). Miałem wtedy do dyspozycji starą, dobrą Celmę ( tą z korpusem amelininowym, co się go nie pomaluje  :wink:  ) i kilka wierteł na zapas. To było  dobre 12 lat temu i wtedy pojawiały się pierwsze te "srebrne" wiertła. Miałem wtedy około 400 otworów do wywiercenia i połamałem 4, może 5 wierteł, więc nie był to zły wynik. Dodam, że nie stosowałem do tego żadnego chłodziwa. Niestety minusem był niewygodny włącznik w wiertarce i pod koniec nie wiedziałem jak go trzymać  :wink: 

Czekam na dalsze efekty pracy. A co do czołgu, to dospawałbym jeszcze takiego grubego "ajzola" centrującego od spodu  :wink:

----------


## dorkaS

Patent na otwory podziwiam, bo lubię różne patenty.

Ale Łajza bardzo przypadł mi do serca, podoba mi się jego podejście do rzeczywistości  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Dafi - ta mała Makita ma godny szacunku moment obrotowy (na pierwszym biegu futerka ręką nie da się przytrzymać), ale oczywiście nie, ona była tylko do testów, reszta otworów była wiercona starym, dobrym Boschem, o którym już kilka razy tutaj pisałem. Wiertarka ledwie zipie, ale cały czas działa  :smile:  
Chłodziwa też nie stosuję, staram się wiercić niezbyt dużymi obrotami, a to wiertło nawet się specjalnie nie nagrzewa, więc nie jest potrzebne.
A dynks od spodu do robienia odstępu - myślałem o tym, ale u mnie ten dynks musiałby być nastawny i to dość precyzyjnie - niestety ogrodzenie było szalowane z dokładnością murarza, któemu się już baaardzo śpieszyło na inną robotę, rozrzut wymiarów przęsła jest gdzieś +/- 5cm, więc żeby nie zostawiac zmiennej szpary na brzegach sztachet, gubię te różnice w odległości między sztachetami - przy 22 sztachetach na przęsło wystarczy zmiana o pół milimetra, żeby to wyrównać.

@dorka - Łajza przypada do serca wszystkim, dzieciak jest niesamowicie kontaktowy. I tylko strrrasznie nieposłuszny obecnie  :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ach i zapomniałbym... odkryłem wczoraj ciekawostkę, opiszę, bo może się przydać jakiemuś domorosłemu ślusarzowi, warto wiedzieć.

Zrobiłem wczoraj ten cołg z kawałka profila, oczywiście profil był idealnie prosty, położony na drugim (zdjęcie z wkrętarką) idealnie przylegał na całej długości. Wtedy mniej więcej stwierdziłem, że to wygląda jak cołg [1] (wcześniej to był dla mnie tylko i po prostu szablon), postanowiłem więc dorobić stosowny napis. Dorobiłem, byle jak nasmarkując literki spawarką na wierzch profilu. Chciałem zrobić kolejne zdjęcie, nałożyłem wynalazek na belkę i... i dupa. Prosty cołg zmienił się w huśtawkę. Naspawanie po jednej stronie tych kilku literek wygięło cały profil równiutkim łukiem o dobrych 5mm strzałki łuku na jego długości. 
Kląłem długo i treściwie. Potem zastanowiłem się, co z tym zrobić. Machnąć ręką? Nie, gdyby choć w drugą stronę się wygięło, uszłoby, ale takie huśtające się - nie da rady. W imadło i łomem naprostować? Strach trochę, zbyt duża szansa, że zegnie się w punkcie i całość będzie w tym momencie do wyrzucenia.
Zrobiłem więc rzecz oczywistą: położyłem cołg na plecach i po przeciwnej stronie naspawałem z dziesięć kresek w poprzek profila. I to wystarczyło, profil się idealnie odgiął do pierwotnej równej formy, wtedy kreski zeszlifowałem na gładko i już było ok  :big grin: 

Sztuczka z wykorzystanie skurczu spoiny do wyginania stali zapewne jest dobrze znana każdemu ślusarzowi i oczywista dla każdego spawacza z jako takim doświadczeniem, cóż, ja amator jestem, dla mnie było to Wielkie Odkrycie Dnia  :smile:  



[1] - tak, wiem, że bardziej niż do czołgu to jest podobne do krokodyla. Albo do Jamnika. Ale z uwagi na to, że cołg był akurat na czasie - zostało cołgiem.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pytanie: Czy nie bylo by zdecydwanie (!!!) latwiej gdybys sztachety przykrecil do profili na farmery? Nie bylo by od wewnetrznej strony zadnych nakretek...
Ewentualnie, jesli wolisz jednak na tradycyjne sruby to moze nitonakretki pozaciagac w profil? 

Nie chodzi o to zebym byl jakims specjalnym esteta ele jakos wizja pierdliona nakretek po wewnetrznej stronie ploty srednio do mnie przemawia  :smile: 

Po za tym farmery byly by szysze i latwiejsze  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Farmery samowiercące? Tak, byłoby ZDECYDOWANIE łatwiej. Ale... Temat drążyłem mocno jakoś tak w zeszłym roku, bodajże nawet gdzieś na forum (nie pamiętam już, czy tu w dzienniku, czy gdzieś w jakimś wątku tematycznym), rozmawiałem też na ten temat z paroma fachowcami od ogrodzeń. Zdanie sobie wyrobiłem takie: na farmery jest na pewno łatwiej i szybciej, ale i, niestety, o wiele mniej trwale. Fachowcy od ogrodzeń byli tu dość zdecydowani w poglądach: jeśli robię dla siebie, lepiej, jeśli zrobię na śrubach zamkowych, koniecznie z nierdzewki, nie żaden ocynk. Każda inna opcja po kilku, kilkunastu latach zacznie sprawiać problemy, wkręty zaczną korodować, mogą też puszczać, śruba zamkowa z nierdzewki będzie zaś wieczna. No dobra, na pewno bardziej wieczna, niż sztacheta. A przypominam, że stuletnie i starsze płoty ze sztachet świerkowych (jak nasze) nie są rzadkością.


Zostaje ta wizja pierdyliona nakrętek - z jej powodu zastanawiałem się mocno, czy by tych profili nośnych nie zrobić z ceownika, zawsze by to trochę osłaniało nakrętki. Zdecydowałem się jednak na prostokątny ponieważ w sumie całość ma mniej skomplikowaną formę, a w zakamarkach ceownika natychmiast by u mnie zamieszkały pająki, co estetyki by nie poprawiało. A nakrętki, żeby zbyt mocno nie straszyły, będą kołpakowe  :smile: 

Nitonakrętki - niegłupi pomysł, nie pomyślałem o tym. To wymaga jakiegoś specjalistycznego sprzętu? Widzę właśnie na YT, że kluczem je zaciągają, wkrętarka to też uciągnie? Pytam pro-forma, bo u mnie już pozamiatane, profile powiercone, na jutro mi ostatni komplet (na ostatnie przęsło) został jeszcze tylko, więc u mnie będą nakrętki widoczne, ale może przyda się jako informacja na zaś  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nierdzewne farmery bez problemu mozna kupic  :smile:  (uzywam w robocie  :smile: )

----------


## Jarek.P

*Z ostatniej chwili:*

Cołg jako broń ostatecznej zagłady w grze Papier/Kamień/Nożyczki został już zdetronizowany. Obecnym numerem jeden jest: DRAPACKA

Nie, nie pytajcie, nie wiem. Podejrzewamy, że chodzi o drapaczkę do pleców z któregośtam odcinka Pingwinów z Madagaskaru, ale czemu akurat ona miałaby tak groźna być? Łajza jedna wie...


I jeszcze jedno - jak się ma do przewiercenia ponad półtora metra bieżącego stali, to od cholery stalowych wiórów z tego wychodzi, a takie wióry to wredne są. Czepiają się, roznoszą na butach i tylko czyhają, żeby się gdzieś w coś wbić. Krótko mówiąc, coś z tym trzeba zrobić...

Poniżej podaję gotowy przepis, jak pozbyć się stalowych trocin zalegających wszędzie po takich odwiertach. O, na przykład takich, jak te (od razu mówię, że zamiecenie tego miotłą do czysta z takiej powierzchni jest niemal nierealne):



Materiały:
- jeden Wyjątek, w miarę kompletny (osobiście używałem takiego bez przednich zębów), wystarczy średnio odchowany.
- twardy dysk, dowolnej pojemności, ważne, żeby fizyczny rozmiar obudowy miał 5,1/4"
- "Śledź po Kołobrzesku" prod. Kapitan Navi (ew. jakaś inna)
- dwa piwa jakiejś ulubionej marki
- torebka foliowa "śniadaniówka", najlepiej 2x, ew. jedna, ale z grubej folii.
- śrubokręt Philips lub Pozidriv, rozmiar "0"

Przepis:
1) Przy pomocy śrubokręta rozmontowujemy twardy dysk. Technika dowolna, zawartość dysku nas nie interesuje, więc w razie potrzeby można nawet wspomóc się młotkiem. Wyjątka na ten czas najlepiej gdzieś wysłać (po piwo do lodówki), *broń boże ma się nie przyglądać, jak się rozbiera twardy dysk!!!!!*
2) z wnętrza dysku wyjmujemy magnes neodymowy. Może być wraz z ramką.
3) Sałatkę śledziową zjadamy. Całą. Tu przyda się pierwsze piwo, bo kto normalny je śledzika w oleju na sucho??? (Tak. Wiem. Ktoś będzie chciał, to ktoś sobie metodę dostosuje, ale wtedy wiórki mogą zacząć uciekać, magnesy straszyć i ogólnie, trudniej będzie.). Pojemnik po śledziu warto potem umyć, ale nie jest to niezbędne.
4) wkładamy magnes do pojemnika po śledziu, po czym samym pojemnikiem powoli przejeżdżamy tuż nad sprzątanym miejscem. Działa na powierzchniach typu beton, stół, krzesło, ziemia, ściółka leśna, grządki - wiórki wyciąga zewsząd.
5) Kiedy spód pojemnika wygląda mniej więcej tak:



wkładamy całość do torebki foliowej, po czym drugą ręką wyjmujemy magnes z pojemnika, resztę załatwia grawitacja, można najwyżej potrząsnąć woreczkiem, żeby wióry na dnie się równo ułożyły.
6) wołamy Wyjątka, powtarzamy przy nim punkty 4 oraz 5. Kiedy dziecię pyta, czy może też spróbować, krygujemy się trochę, że raczej nie, że to trzeba uważnie zbierać, że to nie takie proste, że on sobie nie da rady... po czym oczywiście pozwalamy warunkowo, w zamian za obietnicę grzecznego zjedzenia kolacji, czy czegośtam istotnego.
7) siadamy z piwem w garści na leżaku i z ukontentowaniem patrzymy jaką super zabawę dziecku na wakacje znaleźliśmy:



8 ) jeśli zbiory są obfite, ewentualnie zastanawiamy się nad adresem najbliższego skupu złomu. Jeśli nie - wystarczy najbliższy kosz na śmieci:



J.

PS: poprzeczki już powiercone, pomontowane i pomalowane. Nawet nie było tak strasznie, choć otwory prowadzące w cołgu rozkalibrowały się po kilka milimetrów na średnicy.

----------


## compi

Powinni Cię zatrudnić w jakiejkolwiek szkole.Zostałbyś nauczycielem roku już w pierwszym roku : ).

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... tak się głupio składa, że jako absolwent, chwilowo wprost po studiach zarejestrowany w "pośredniaku" dostałem ofertę zatrudnienia jako nauczyciel informatyki w Zespole Szkół Zawodowych  :smile:  Obawiam się, że tam nie zostałbym nauczycielem roku. Zwłaszcza, że nie było wtedy ani komórek z kamerą, ani nawet youtuba i zdjęć nauczyciela z koszem na śmieci założonym na głowę nie byłoby gdzie publikować.

----------


## dorkaS

Jarku, przepis znakomity  :smile: 

Nie masz jeszcze jakiegoś przebiegłego dekalogu na podstępne przekonanie krzepkiego 14latka, że przekopanie łopatą około 6 arów to 
a) wyjątkowy zaszczyt
b) z powodzeniem zastępuje dowolne ćwiczenia fizyczne

Bo na razie łypie na mnie podejrzliwie i nie docenia mojej propozycji.

----------


## Jarek.P

Hmmmm.... zaproponowałbym połączenie metody perswazyjnej (wytłumaczyć, dlaczego wykopanie tego rowu jest niezbędne i że ktoś musi to zrobić) z czysto rodzicielską siłą autorytetu, ale nie wiem, czy w odpowiedzi śmiechem nie parskniesz  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Jarku, przepis znakomity 
> 
> Nie masz jeszcze jakiegoś przebiegłego dekalogu na podstępne przekonanie krzepkiego 14latka, że przekopanie łopatą około 6 arów to 
> a) wyjątkowy zaszczyt
> b) z powodzeniem zastępuje dowolne ćwiczenia fizyczne
> 
> Bo na razie łypie na mnie podejrzliwie i nie docenia mojej propozycji.


Może zakop gdzieś stówę, pozwól mu ją znaleźć i powiedz, że podobno jest tego jeszcze trochę na działce. Nie nie, żartowałem. To nie jest dobry sposób na wychowanie potomka.

----------


## Jarek.P

E, nie, to lepiej jako anonimowy "życzliwy" donieść, że u państwa Dorków S. w ogródku zakopali worek narkotyków.

----------


## dorkaS

Pomysł z zakopaniem czegoś jest całkiem niegłupi. O ile narkotyki mogą go niespecjanie ruszyć, to może  stówa - choć  po drobne może się nie chcieć schylić, w każdym razie podsunęliście mi drodzy Panowie świetny pomysł  :smile: 

Na przerwanie podziemnego  kabla do WIFI już się nie nabierze, bo za stary na te numery.  Ale lekka modyfikacja punktu a) w przepisie Jarka. Twardy dysk, twardy dysk, to jest myśl. Zaaaakopać. Najlepiej w częściach  :smile:   :smile:   Łał, ile pieczeni można w ten sposób upiec.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie zrozumieliśmy się, donos miał być do "służb"  :smile:  
Kabel do wifi - nie, ale przecież ten internet do wifi się w domu skądś bierze, prawda? Jeśli nie z sieci komórkowej, to może...

Ewentualnie na domowym routerku zrobić blokadę na adres fejsbuka, po czym powiedzieć, że klucz do fejsa jest w ogródku zakopany  :smile: 

A tak całkiem na serio - jeśli proste: "trzeba ogródek skopać, tam jest szpadel" nie wystarcza, to może faktycznie wprowadzić metodę coś-za-coś? Albo złośliwą ("szlaban na komputer, póki ogródek się nie przekopie") albo perswazyjną ("ktoś musi to zrobić, jeśli tobie się nie chce, skopię go ja,  trochę mi z tym zejdzie, bo siły mam mniej od ciebie. A ponieważ się nie rozdwoję, to obiadu, kolacji dziś ani jutro nie ma, bo nie będzie miał kto ugotować").

J.

PS: tak, wiem, to tylko w teorii jest takie proste. Ale ja teoretyk, póki co, a jedyna praktyka jaką posiadam, to wspomnienia z czasów, kiedy sam miałem naście lat  :smile:  Ale to inne czasy były...

----------


## dorkaS

Faktycznie nie załapałam  :smile: 
Co przypomina mi historię ciotkowego ogrodu, w którym ponoć uciekający przed wojną zakopali skrzyneczkę z kosztownościami. Po dziś dzień, w owym ogrodzie pojawiają się dołki kompostowe, głębokie na dwa metry i szerokie na dwa. I tak co roku, odkąd moi rodzice sięgają pamięcią. Zostało na oko jeszcze z pół hektara nieskompostowanego  :smile:  Żeby się te klejnoty wcześniej nie rozłożyły ...

Żeby to u nas  był tylko ogródek, to litości bym nie miała. Pokazała palcem stąd do dotąd. I biedak kopałby zalewając się potem. Ale to ugór pobudowlany, sama glina, która w słońcu twardnieje na kamień. Chwasty z korzeniami na kilometer, wybujałe jeżyny, a gdzieniegdzie kamień, drut i cholera wie co jeszcze. A że bywamy tam raz na ruski rok, to sprawa się komplikuje. Dlatego musi być ideologia dorobiona. Bo o dziedzictwie nie mam mu co ćmić, ma jeszcze rodzeństwo  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Za każdym razem zadziwiacie mnie kolego Jarosławie swoją pomysłowością  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Faktycznie nie załapałam 
> Co przypomina mi historię ciotkowego ogrodu, w którym ponoć uciekający przed wojną zakopali skrzyneczkę z kosztownościami. Po dziś dzień, w owym ogrodzie pojawiają się dołki kompostowe, głębokie na dwa metry i szerokie na dwa. I tak co roku, odkąd moi rodzice sięgają pamięcią. Zostało na oko jeszcze z pół hektara nieskompostowanego  Żeby się te klejnoty wcześniej nie rozłożyły ...
> 
> Żeby to u nas  był tylko ogródek, to litości bym nie miała. Pokazała palcem stąd do dotąd. I biedak kopałby zalewając się potem. Ale to ugór pobudowlany, sama glina, która w słońcu twardnieje na kamień. Chwasty z korzeniami na kilometer, wybujałe jeżyny, a gdzieniegdzie kamień, drut i cholera wie co jeszcze. A że bywamy tam raz na ruski rok, to sprawa się komplikuje. Dlatego musi być ideologia dorobiona. Bo o dziedzictwie nie mam mu co ćmić, ma jeszcze rodzeństwo



Wypozycz glebogryzarke i wmowisz mlodemu ze to jak skuter czy inny motorek tylko fajniejsze  :wink:

----------


## dorkaS

> Wypozycz glebogryzarke i wmowisz mlodemu ze to jak skuter czy inny motorek tylko fajniejsze


To faktycznie może być dobry pomysł. Czy takiej glebogryzarki nie trafi szlag w zetknięciu z zeschniętą gliną? Bo niestety za dużo tam rzeczy i za wąsko, żeby konia z pługiem wpuścić.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Za każdym razem zadziwiacie mnie kolego Jarosławie swoją pomysłowością


Oj ten pomysł powstał całkowicie samoistnie  :smile: 
Po pierwszej próbie zbierania tych wiórów po prostu magnesem (co wydawało się oczywiste, a magnetyczny kątownik akurat był pod ręką po spawaniu), mało mnie szlag nagły nie trafił, kiedy potem usiłowałem obrać tenże magnes z opiłków. Tak sobie siedziałem i obskubywałem te trociny całkiem, jak Kopciuszek (tylko kląłem zupełnie jak nie Kopciuszek), a ponieważ zajęcie nudne było, zacząłem dumać nad magnesem z wyłącznikiem. I wydumałem  :smile: 
A Wyjątek? Wyjątek sam się napatoczył.

O innej rzeczy natomiast zapomniałem wczoraj napisać. Moja szlifierka kątowa, castoramowej marki MacAllister, jedyne elektronarzędzie MacAllistera, z którego jestem zadowolony - przedwczoraj wzięło i zdechło. Tak zupełnie samo i właściwie bez powodu, ot przecinałem ostatnie kawałki płaskownika na wąsy, nawet już przeciąłem i właśnie puszczałem wyłącznik, kiedy z wnętrza szlifierki rozległo się krótkie "chrrrup" i stanęła w miejscu, ale jakoś tak gwałtownie. Zdziwiony podniosłem urządzenie, przekonany byłem, że tarcza się poluzowała, poruszyłem więc nią palcem - nic, siedzi sztywno. Zakręciłem - obraca się lekko, bez oporów. Wcisnąłem więc wyłącznik... 
- chrrrup, bzzzzzzzzzzz!!!! - powiedziała szlifierka i oczywiście ani drgnęła. 
- o [biiip]! - powiedział niżej podpisany i ponownie spróbował pokręcić tarczą ręcznie, kręciła się bez problemu, żadnych zacięć, normalnie. Znów więc wcisnąłem wyłącznik.
- bzzzzzzzzz!!! - odpowiedź brzmiała jak poprzednio, tyle, że bez "chrup", za to "bzzzzz" brzmiało już czysto obraźliwie.
- ożesz ty  [biiip]  [biiip]  [biiip]  [biiip] i  [biiip] w  [biiip]..... - pogadałem sobie tak dłuższą chwilę, w prostym, ogólnobudowlanym języku tłumacząc szlifierce niuanse jej pochodzenia społecznego, prowadzenia się, co sądzę o niej i tej jej tarczy zakichanej i do czego się nadaje jej rękojeść. 
Niestety pojedynek na spojrzenia przegrałem sromotnie, im bardziej na nią patrzyłem z marsem na czole tym bardziej ona nie działała.

Cóż było robić, śrubokręt, chwilka pastwienia się nad urządzeniem i przyczynę miałem na dłoni - łożysko. A raczej dwie połówki łożyska oraz garść kulek. 
Cóż. Telefon, serwis castoramy - tak, zrobią, zajmie im to ze dwa tygodnie (a robota????), trudno powiedzieć, za ile, ale wymiana łożyska to coś koło 50 złotych. Cena wydawała się akceptowalna, czas naprawy (wynikający z wysyłania do serwisu centralnego i z powrotem) już absolutnie nie. 
Nowa szlifierka? W końcu to nie jest jakieś szczególnie drogie narzędzie... Niestety, też nie. Przyzwyczaiłem sie do tej, z wyłącznikiem w rękojeści, miękkim startem, regulacją obrotów i mocą powyżej kilowata - jak sobie sprawdziłem przez internet, szlifierki z takimi parametrami, owszem, są już drogie. I dokładnie takich, jak ta za bardzo akurat nie ma w dodatku, nawet MacAllister aktualnie sprzedaje jakiś okrojony, oszczędnościowy model jedynie.

I tu właśnie przyszło zbawienie. Po pierwsze, przyjrzałem się bliżej samemu łożysku, które w pierwszej chwili wydało mi się trwale związane z kawałkiem korpusu. Nie było trwale związane, dało się wydłubać. A ruchoma część z dużymi oporami, ale przy użyciu delikatnej perswazji (imadło, młotek) dała się zdjąć z ośki wirnika. Całość okazała się być najzwyklejszym w świecie łożyskiem kulkowym, tyle, że w stanie destrukcji. 

I tu, proszę wycieczki, w powieści niniejszej pojawił się Wybawiciel. Konkretnie, wybawicielem pośrednio okazał się nasz samochód biodegradowalny, na który ciągle tu psioczę i narzekam.
Nienienie, nie użyłem szczątków tego samochodu na przeszczepy, nie zacząłem też spawów na płocie szlifować Fabią w zastępstwie szlifierki. Po prostu zadzwoniłem do obsługującego skodzinę mechanika z pytaniem, czy by takiego łożyska nie miał w warsztacie i czy by mnie nie poratował. I tu właśnie zwróciły się te dziesiątki i setki napraw i ciężkie tysiące złotych zostawione u tegoż mechanika (tak, przesadzam trochę, ale to dla oddania emocji) - nie spławił, nie rzucił krótko "niestety, nie mam" i nie odłożył słuchawki, tylko przejął się chłopina, zapisał wymiary, poleciał szukać, nie znalazł, stwierdził, że poszuka jeszcze dokładniej i oddzwoni, po dziesięciu minutach faktycznie oddzwonił z informacją, że on nie ma, ale znalazł mi sklep z łożyskami i częściami maszyn, w Ząbkach, całkiem niedaleko ode mnie, adres, telefon podał, spytał się, kiedy wpadnę do niego, bo już chyba ze dwa tygodnie, jak mnie nie było, a jego pracownicy już tęsknią. Cóż, podziękowałem, obiecałem, że zjawię się niedługo, bo też już tęsknię, wykonując następny telefon potwierdziłem, że łożyska są, zapakowałem Łajzę z Wyjątkiem do auta (w końcu w ramach urlopu mam się dziećmi opiekować, trzeba im jakieś wakacyjne rozrywki zapewniać!) i pojechaliśmy do sklepu z łożyskami. Ale się cieszyli!  :wink: 

Żeby nie przedłużać - łożysko kupiłem sobie takie z górnej półki, pyłoszczelne, za całe 10zł. Zwykłe by kosztowało złotych 5. Szlifierka działa, jak nowa i już nie jest taka harda, grzeczniutka się stała i współpracująca. A skoda ma u mnie plusa. TYLKO NIECH TEN PLUS NIE PRZESŁONI JEJ MINUSÓW LICZNYCH!!!!!!1111
.

----------


## dorkaS

Jarku, a może zaproponuj Castoramie, że będzisz im sprzęt serwisował. Może to  być całkiem opłacalny biznes.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> To faktycznie może być dobry pomysł. Czy takiej glebogryzarki nie trafi szlag w zetknięciu z zeschniętą gliną? Bo niestety za dużo tam rzeczy i za wąsko, żeby konia z pługiem wpuścić.



Nie wiem  :smile:  Pewnie jest to kwestia na ile pancerny sprzet wypozyczysz  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Żeby nie przedłużać - łożysko kupiłem sobie takie z górnej półki, pyłoszczelne, za całe 10zł. Zwykłe by kosztowało złotych 5. Szlifierka działa, jak nowa i już nie jest taka harda, grzeczniutka się stała i współpracująca. A skoda ma u mnie plusa. TYLKO NIECH TEN PLUS NIE PRZESŁONI JEJ MINUSÓW LICZNYCH!!!!!!1111
> .


Spisales numer i wziales sobie jakies na zapas ? :smile:  Jakie kupiles ? :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Łożysko numer 607 katalogowo, ale sklep posługiwał się rozmiarami. Z tego rozmiaru były zwykle, albo "lepsze", również pyłoszczelne (podejrzewam, że to pył wykończył tamto - koszyk niemalże zniknął), wziąłem to droższe. Na zapas nie brałem, skoro fabryczne wytrzymało pięć lat ciężkich robót, to nowe, lepsze, mam nadzieję, że wytrzyma ze dwa razy tyle, przez ten czas ów zapas i tak bym zgubił.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Najwazniejsze ze dziala  :smile: 

Przy okazji "remontu" mozna bylo obejrzec drugie podparcie walu i tez je profilaktycznie wymienic. Generalnie fabryczne lozysko to byl najtanszy smiec, stad jak sadze wykonczyly go raczej obroty, wibracje, pyl rowniez, ale przedewszytskim jego "wrodzona" gownianosc  :smile: .

----------


## Jarek.P

W sumie racja, ale tu by było trzy razy tyle roboty z demontażem przekładni. Poczekam aż zdechnie, adres sklepu z łożyskami już znam  :smile:

----------


## dez

Szacun, jeszcze dwa lata i to pudełko po śledziach będzie pełnoletnie  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... w Tesco wyprzedaż była, a przy naszym budżecie...  :Lol: 

(a na poważnie - to pamiątkowe pudełko jeszcze z kawalerskich czasów, funkcjonowało u mnie dłuuugo jako podręczny pojemnik, do którego kiedyśtam  "na chwilę" zsypałem jakieś śrubki. Chwila trwała kilkanaście lat, jak to zwykle z prowizorycznymi rozwiązaniami, aż wreszcie pudełko wpadło mi w ręce jako idealnie pasujące do magnesu z twardego dysku. A śrubki? Cóż, zsypałem do innego pudełka. Też na chwilę, *"potem się posegreguje"*  :wink:  )

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarku, a może zaproponuj Castoramie, że będzisz im sprzęt serwisował. Może to  być całkiem opłacalny biznes.


Serwis jak serwis, obawiam się, że jednak mocno by mi doświadczenia brakło, żeby elektronarzędzia serwisować na jako takim poziomie, ale jeślibym miał firmę zakładać, to inna profesja mi wychodzi już właściwie sama: profesjonalna likwidacja gniazd os i szerszeni  :Lol: 

O co chodzi? O gniazdo os tym razem, naruszone przeze mnie przy okazji przerzucania dachówek - uszedłem cało ratując się paniczną ucieczka, osy na szczęście potrzebowały chwili na wyrojenie się i zorientowanie w sytuacji. Za to ja po chwili wróciłem uzbrojony w oręż, który mi jeszcze nie wystrzelany do końca został po szerszeniach i... i cóż. Osy - Jarek.P:  0 do 1  :big grin:  (znacznie mniej odporne na chemię, niż szerszenie, padały w locie od pierwszego strzału).

Gniazdo było malutkie:



A tak wyglądało po odwróceniu dachówki:



Gdybym miał się tym zajmować zawodowo, zapewne trzebaby dokupić jeszcze jakiś kombinezonik na trudniejsze przypadki (może OP-1 z wyprzedaży w AMW? Wraz ze słonikiem?  :smile:  ) i... i hulaj dusza: od 200 do 500zł za usługę w zależności od stopnia trudności, gwarancja oczywiście, dojazd do klienta, może nawet by się samochód nowy "na firmę" kupiło... ech, rozmarzyłem się...  :sleep: 

Po co ruszałem te dachówki - pokażę wkrótce, póki co jeszcze dopiszę, że zlikwidowałem ogromną stertę gałęzi zalegającą w kącie naszej działki, likwidacja odbyła się metodą... powiedzmy tradycyjną, ku wielkiej konsternacji Łajzy, który już od dobrego roku upiera się, że będzie (bądź już jest, nigdy nie wiadomo) strażakiem i bardzo się angażuje. Ogniska gasić szczęśliwie nie próbował, ale za to mnie strasznie namawiał, żebym ja je już zgasił, a w międzyczasie poleciał do swojego pokoju i wrócił po chwili ubrany w hełm strażacki  :big grin: 



(do zdjęcia się uśmiechnął, ale tak ogólnie, bardzo był przejęty rolą, w bezpiecznej odległości całą akcję przeciwpożarową robił, z przeciąganiem szlaucha z wodą włącznie)

W gałęziach zaś - czego tam nie było. O maaatkooo.... Po pierwsze ślimaki. Ogromna, przeogromna ilość ślimaków, podejrzewam, że raczej tysiące, nie setki. Każda podnoszona gałąź (a był tego zbity w ciągu kilku lat kłąb zajmujący powierzchnię gdzieś 3x4m, wysokości człowieka) była oblepiona kilkoma, czasem kilkunastoma (nie, starałem się nie palić, choć nie dam głowy, czy nie spaliłem żadnego, ich było zbyt dużo po prostu). Prócz ślimaków - zdarzyła się i żabka. O, taka malutka (mniej więcej jak spodek do szklanki z GS-ową herbatą):



Do kompletu z żabą były i jaszczurki, choć te akurat wolały stojące obok dachówki:



I na koniec zostawiłem najciekawsze. Niestety bez zdjęcia (dowody zbrodni zostały zwrócone właścicielkom, zanim podszedłem z aparatem), musicie uwierzyć na słowo. Otóż kuna nasza, jak się okazało, chyba pomieszkiwała sobie w tych gałęziach, a żeby jej się tam nie nudziło, kolekcjonowała buty podkradane sąsiadom. Pod gałęziami znalazłem kompletne i niezniszczone buciki w kolorze wściekle różowym, rozmiaru 25 oraz jeden klapek całkiem dorosły, niestety ograniczony już do samej podeszwy. Sąsiadka zaproszona na konsultację (w celu ustalenia właściciela) stwierdziła, że to były jej ulubione, bardzo wygodne buty, dość drogie w dodatku, ten jeden zaginął jej jeszcze w zeszłym roku z tarasu i że ona zapłakiwała się za nim. Cóż...

----------


## nita83

Kuna modnisia

----------


## compi

Dla tego tak głośno było gdy po dachu wędrowała ; )

----------


## Jarek.P

Urlop urlop i po urlopie. Dziś pierwszy dzień w pracy, pełen nowych sił do roboty (taka jej mać...) i ze wspaniałą opalenizną na rękach, o którą rzecz jasna wszystkie sekretarki i asystentki (ile tylko ich w mojej firmie jest) pytały, a ja rzecz jasna z nonszlancką miną i specjalnie niewyraźnie odpowiadałem tonem zmałpowanym z Bogusia Lindy: "to po spawaaarce", mając mocną nadzieję, że choć trochę zabrzmi to jak "to po Majoooorce".

A bilans pourlopowy? Oczywiście plan wykonany gdzieś w 48% zaledwie, ale to normalne.
- miałem skończyć wreszcie łazienkę na górze, tam tylko fug brakuje. Nawet nie tknąłem.
- miałem okleić front ogrodzenia sztucznym kamieniem. Tknąłem. Trzy kamienie przykleiłem, bo akurat mi kleju się zostało troszkę.
- miałem zaciągnąć siatką i klejem cokół wokół domu. Agdzieeetam.
- jeszcze kilka co nie pamiętam i co na pewno małżonka mi zaraz przypomni  :wink: 
Jedyne, co zrobiłem choć w części, to ogrodzenie (pomijając wspomniany sztuczny kamień).
Dla przypomnienia - wyglądało tak:



to widok od strony posesji, ale tu nie robi to różnicy, na zdjęciu są już poprzeczki do sztachet. Na tym przebrzydłym betonie pierwotnie planowaliśmy jakieś betonowe czapy od wierzchu. Ale sterty czap na podwórku jakoś nie było, natomiast była wielgachna sterta niewykorzystanej dachówki, co do których niemal od zaistnienia tejże sterty żona moja snuła różne plany, głównie właśnie oscylujące wokół zrobienia z niej wykończenia ogrodzenia. Broniłem się, przekonywałem, że jak nam kiedyś z jak raz przelatującego śmigłowca, pod którym będzie miś na miarę naszych możliwości podwiązany, oczko mu się odlepi (no temu misiu) i spadnie prosto na nasz dach, to nieważne, że będą nam musieli oddać furmankę (no ekstradycja taka), to potłuczone dachówki jak znalazł będzie czym wymienić. 
Uległem jednak. Przeciętny mąż zwykle w końcu ulega  :wink:  I summa summarum... dachówkom poobcinałem górne zamki i poprzyklejałem je z niewielkim spadkiem na wierzchu murków. Miałem z nich robić jeszcze wykończenie wierzchu słupków, niestety brakło. Dachówki brakło, słupków u nas dostatek, niestety. Aktualnie robimy śledztwo, gdzie trafiła zwrócona przez nas cała paleta naszej dachówki, która z racji absolutnej nietypowości poszła składowi budowlanemu na straty i jak zaprzyjaźniony dekarz nam donosił, stała na tyłach składu aż do jego bankructwa. Może uda się ją odkupić za pół ceny i wtedy jeszcze z tej dachówki się porobi i czapy na słupki i może jeszcze murki wokół śmietnika się wykończy  :Lol: 

Ale do rzeczy. Było tak, jak na zdjęciu wyżej, obecnie jest tak:



Oczywiście sztachet będzie do pełna, tylko że strrrasznie mozolnie się je maluje. Na tyle mozolnie, że w trakcie tejże czynności (nudna i odmóżdżająca, więc człowiek stoi, jeździ tym wałkiem i myyyyyyyśli) zacząłem dumać nad maszyną do półautomatycznego malowania sztachet: coś a'la magiel z wałków malarskich nanoszących lazurę na przeciągane przez niego sztachety, za tym wałki z porowatej gąbki do ściągania nadmiaru i jedyny problem: jakiś system ciągania sztachet, który by nie kaleczył zbyt mocno świeżo naniesionej lazury. Do zrobienia, ale nie wiem, czy warto jeszcze, bo na półmetku jestem.

Sztachety układane w łuk (a wyliczenie tego łuku do założonych parametrów [daną mamy szerokość cięciwy łuku oraz wysokość łuku, nic więcej, do obliczenia promień okręgu] - o to byłoby piękne zadanie maturalne z matematyki, nie jestem tylko pewien, czy realne do zdania przez współczesną gimbazę. Ja musiałem trochę podumać, no ale maturę zdawałem jakieś 25 lat temu...), docinane do szablonu wyrysowanego cyrklem ze sznurka i wiercone przy pomocy zapowiadanego już cołgu wersji sztachetowej, o tyle lepszego, że z kalibrowaną lufą z mosiężnej rurki:



Ta lufa nie rozkalibrowała się nic a nic  :smile: 

Fabryka sztachet w całej okazałości:



I jeszcze pojedyncze przęsło na zbliżeniu od strony nakrętek, widać przy okazji niezbyt ładne tyły dachówek z obciętymi zamkami. Coś się wymyśli... kiedyś.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Te profile to sa pomalowane czy malowal bedziesz pozniej?

----------


## Jarek.P

Oczywiście, że są pomalowane, jeszcze na głowę nie upadłem, żeby je malować po zamontowaniu sztachet  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> Oczywiście, że są pomalowane, jeszcze na głowę nie upadłem, żeby je malować po zamontowaniu sztachet


W czasie urlopu różne dziwne pomysły przychodzą do głowy .......  :big tongue:  jak choćby półautomatyczny magiel do sztachet  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Magla do sztachet żałuję, że nie zrobiłem, wiesz, jaka to jest mordęga, malowanie ich ręcznie????  :mad:

----------


## GraMar

To barbarzyństwo zasłaniać taki ciasteczkowy domek sztachetami  :sick:

----------


## Jarek.P

Domek widać przecie! Sztachety podwórko (umówmy się) zasłaniają  :smile:

----------


## brzoza70

Jarku czy mógłbyś opisać jak, czym, ile razy malujesz sztachetki. Czy szlifujesz po polowaniu? I jak rozwiązałeś sprawę malowania drugiej strony sztachet. Jestem też na etapie przygotowania drewna na ogrodzenie. I prawie zrobiłem już doktorat z farb. Chciałbym tak przygotować drewno, żeby za dwa lata nie malować ponownie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Maluję lazurą, a żeby za dwa lata nie malować ponownie, kupiliśmy lazurę ciut lepszą, naszym wyborem była lazura V33 "o wysokiej odporności", ta z ładnym napisem na puszce "do 8 lat trwałości". Droższa od popularnego Drewnochronu, ale jeśli ma się to zwrócić w trwałości, to czemu nie.

Sprawę malowania drugiej strony sztachet rozwiązałem w sposób prosty: maluję je przed montażem. Do schnięcia stoją (jak widać na zdjęciu wyżej) oparte o grzebień wykonany z deski z nabitym rządkiem gwoździków, dzięki czemu ślad na powłoce jest minimalny.

----------


## krzysztof5426

1. Czy te sztachety to olcha ?
2. Dlaczego nie próbowałeś starej techniki , czyli bejca, terpentyna/benzyna, pokost.To się sprawdza.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ad. 1 - nie, olcha była planowana pierwotnie, ale poczytałem trochę w temacie i zdecydowałem się na sztachety świerkowe jako lepsze długofalowo.

Ad. 2 - pokostowane drewno ładnie wygląda, ale szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, jak pokost się zachowuje na słońcu. Nie wymagałoby to aby regularnej konserwacji? A samo drewno nie ciemniałoby dużo szybciej niż przy nowoczesnych powłokach, chyba jednak lepiej zabezpieczających przed UV?

----------


## krzysztof5426

Nie, jeśli drewno zostanie mocno nasycone pokostem.
Najlepiej poprzez zanurzanie, do pełnego nasycenia i koniecznie w bardzo ciepły dzień, lub na gorąco.
Bejca i pokost sprzedawana na beczki jest tania. W detalu, w małych opakowaniach, piekielnie droga.
Taką konserwacje przeprowadziłem 20 lat temu i do dzisiaj jeszcze niektóre elementy są lepkie . Te od strony południowej i zachodniej już w najbliższym czasie  trzeba ponownie pomalować pokostem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zanurzeniowe nasycanie... lepkie elementy... wiesz, chyba jednak nie, dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, sztachety zrobione. Zdjęcia pokażę, jak zrobię, na gorąco zaś jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie:

Furtki, żeby nie psuć ich wyglądu, zrobiłem jednak na farmerach, kupiłem takie z nierdzewki. I, mimo, że na dwie furtki miałem raptem 14 sztachet do przykręcenia, kląłem przy tej robocie tak, że rośliny wokół więdły. Nie wiem, może złe wkręty miałem, ale jeśli tak by to miało wyglądać, to naprawdę wolę te swoje śruby zamkowe.
Nierdzewka klasy A2, producent - jakiś niemiecki (a przynajmniej tam konfekcjonowane). Pierwszy powód rzucania mięchem: absolutna niemożliwość przewiercenia się takim wkrętem przez profil stalowy. Wkręt nawet nie usiłował udawać, że wierci, ot niewielkie wgłębienie robił i tyle, dalej z równym skutkiem mógłbym wiercić wstawionym w wiertarkę gwoździem. Cóż było robić, ponawiercałem w profilu otwory. Wkręty fi5,5, więc otwory fi 4,5 porobiłem, licząc na to, że po pół milimetra na gwint będzie akurat. Agdzieetam. Pierwszy wkręt się wkręcił, w drugim zerwał się gwint na wkręcie. W tą samą dziurę wkręciłem nowy wkręt, ale w kolejną dziurę - znów zerwany! W ten sposób zużyłbym podwójną ilość wkrętów, więc porozwiercałem te dziury jeszcze mocniej, do fi5mm i wtedy dopiero dało się to normalnie mocować, ale dla odmiany musiałem uważać, żeby wkrętarką nie pociągnąć zbyt mocno (a moja Makita mimo, że mała, potrafi szarpnąć nieźle), bo groziło zerwaniem płyciutkiego gwintu w profilu i całkowitą mogiłą jeśli chodzi o "trzymalność" (w jednej dziurze tak zrobiłem, niestety).

Szczerze mówiąc, nie wiem, w czym problem. Wychodzi mi, że w jakości samych farmerów, ale czy są takie, które dają się bez problemu wkręcać w stal? 


I na zakończenie jeszcze ciekawostka hydrologiczna  :Lol: 
Kran ogrodowy, szlauch do podlewania, szybkozłączki - temat każdemu chyba, kto choć raz podlewał ogródek nieobcy. U nas też taki kran jest, szybkozłączka na końcu węża, po jakiejśtam awarii poprzedniej kupiona taka, która miała być nie do zdarcia: mosiężna. Niestety, okazała się tez zawodna, konkretnie słabo wąż trzymała. Co jakiś czas ciśnienie powodowało wyplucie z niej węża, trzeba było zarabiać od nowa. Ostatnim razem, kiedy to robiłem, skręciłem całość żabką do rur licząc na to, że teraz to już prędzej wąż się przerwie. Starczyło faktycznie na długo.
Jakoś tak z półtora tygodnia temu jednak małżonka (regularnie podlewająca wieczorami swoje roślinki) zaczęła mi donosić, że tam jej się leje przy tym kranie, a poza tym że ta złączka jest do niczego, że ona nie jest w stanie jej rozłączyć ani złączyć. Cóż. Obiecałem oczywiście pomoc "ASAP", ale ponieważ mi, jak sam korzystałem z tego kranu jakoś się nie lało (kapało coś tam, ale kto by się takimi pierdołami...), a sama złączka jakoś mi się poddawała bez trudu, zadanie otrzymało dobrze znany każdemu małżonkowi z jakotakim stażem małżeńskim priorytet "później Ci to zrobię" i można było dalej kontemplować pogodę  :smile: 
Do czasu, niestety... 

Kilka dni temu żona jak zwykle wieczorem poszła podlewać. Ja, jak zwykle wieczorem, zająłem się czymś bardzo pilnym i ważnym  :cool: . W jakimś momencie nawet przemknęła przez dom, informując mnie, że z tego kranu cały czas się leje bokiem, ale status sprawy był dla mnie znany, uwaga została przyjęta jako potwierdzenie istniejącego priorytetu zadania. Za jakiś czas jednak rozległ się w domu dzwonek domofonu. Podchodzę do monitorka (wideodomofon), patrzę, a tam stoi jakieś takie uosobienie furii i wściekłości, trochę tak jakby podobne do mojej małżonki, ale generalnie kojarzące się raczej ze zmokłą... no dobra, ze zmokłym misiem koala (--> google), powiedzmy  :wink: 

Włączam fonię, mówię grzecznie "tak, już otwieram", naciskając jednocześnie przycisk otwierania furtki. Niestety, w odpowiedzi słyszę, że nie chodzi o furtkę, tylko o możliwość dostania się do drzwi wejściowych do domu. Całkowicie odciętą obecnie z powodu wody sikającej z dużym impetem (5 barów w instalacji i rura DN25 od przyłącza do kranu ogrodowego, żadnych przewężeń po drodze) wprost na całe wejście do domu  :Lol: 
Wąż puścił jakoś bokiem i tak jakoś wrednie, że silny prysznic z tego wyszedł, oczywiście skierowany w stronę przejścia i oczywiście stało się to wtedy, gdy małżonka moja usiłowała nabrać wody do konewki, stojąc niemal na wprost miejsca awarii. Trzeba było odciąć wodę, żeby w ogóle wyjść z domu bez ryzyka zalania wiatrołapu (woda sikała m.in. wprost na drzwi). 
Tyle dodam, że sytuacji mojej nic a nic nie poprawiał fakt, że po wpuszczeniu żony do domu przez cały czas płakałem ze śmiechu  :Lol:   :rotfl:

----------


## rewo66

Wyobrażam sobie  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

Dość krwawo było.... to Twoja krew  :roll eyes:

----------


## Gosiek33

Jarku spojrzyj tu #6177 - czy poznajesz te ślady  :eek:

----------


## Jarek.P

Odpowiadam u Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

I znów musiałem swój dziennik gdzieś w czeluściach forum szukać, czas go wyciągnąć choć trochę na światło dzienne.
Z zaległości: 
- ogrodzenie. Sztachety skończone już dawno, obecnie prezentuje się to tak:
Od wewnątrz:



Prócz sztachet widać również bez, który rośnie jak głupi, jakieś hortensje, czy cośtam, które nie rosną jak głupie, a kwitną małżonce mojej na złość jedynie symbolicznie (a u sąsiadki dwa domy dalej w tym samym czasie gałęzie hortensji z tego samego źródła uginają się do ziemi pod ciężarem kwiatów. Małżonka za każdym razem mijając dom sąsiadki warczy pod nosem  :Lol: ), mnóstwo innego ziela, nieznamsię, a w głębi widać furtkę do śmietnika.

Od zewnątrz:



Tu w zasadzie nie ma co komentować. Dachówki pokazywałem, sztachety pokazywałem, teraz najwyżej można zobaczyć, jak to wygląda już ukończone. Do pełni szczęścia brakuje jedynie czap na słupkach betonowych (temat otwarty, ale chyba też dachówka, żeby być konsekwentnym już) oraz oklejenia samych słupków sztucznym kamieniem. 
Sztuczny kamień póki co znów zacząłem kleić na bunkrze przyfurtkowym:



Dużo nie przykleiłem, bo burza przyszła, ale przy okazji mogę się pochwalić furtką śmietnikową zewnętrzną (znaczy sztachetami na niej, bo furtka to w zeszłym roku jeszcze...) no i winobluszczem, który nam cały bunkier niesamowicie wręcz w tym roku zaczął porastać. To co widać na zdjęciu to nie jest odnóżka, która z ziemi sobie weszła do szczytu. To jest ODNOGA, która po drugiej stronie wyrosła, a tu aż do ziemi się zwiesiła. Druga strona na dowód:



Prócz winobluszczu mamy tutaj skrzynkę z okołoogrodzeniowymi instalacjami i nowe, świeżo wykute  instalacje: 
- do przycisku otwierania furtki od wewnątrz (bardzo ważna sprawa, planującym instalację zalecam zapisać to sobie gdzieś ku pamięci!)
- do nowej lokalizacji panela wideodomofonu, stara niestety nie sprawdziła się, na ekranie było widać najczęściej samo ramię albo ucho, zależnie od wzrostu gościa. 
- (nieistniejąca jeszcze, ku pamięci zapisuję) przewód do skrzynki na listy celem sygnalizowania w domu, że w skrzynce coś siedzi.


Dobra, teraz będą dwie dygresje.
DYGRESJA 1: Winobluszcz. W jednym z zaprzyjaźnionych Dzienników Budowy odbyła się niedawno duża dyskusja na temat wad i zaletów ( :wink: ) porastającej ściany zieleniny. Nasz winobluszcz na murku już pokazywałem, a teraz czas na ten, który puściliśmy po pustej ścianie domu:



Na dole zieje folia kubełkowa osłaniająca cały czas niezrobiony cokół, a wyżej mamy trójklapowca: krzaki sadzone w zeszłym roku, w tym roku na wiosnę oraz malutki, dosadzony jakoś latem. Wszystkie prócz ostatniego tak żwawo wystartowały do góry i rosną sobie jak widać  :smile: 

DYGRESJA 2: wspominałem o burzy. Ta, która mnie od sztucznego kamienia oderwała to była burza symboliczna, ale kilka dni temu mieliśmy tu prawdziwą. Wyładowania waliły w bezpośrednim otoczeniu, lało jak z cebra, wiało jak... jak nie wiem, no fajnie było  :smile:  Nawet kot dochodzący przyleciał ze stanowczym postanowieniem przeczekania burzy u nas w domu. Domowa elektronika przeszła chrzest bojowy w momencie, kiedy pier... no walnęło gdzieś w bezpośrednim naszym otoczeniu. W dom raczej nie, bo żadnych śladów na dachu nie ma, drzewa też wszystkie całe, ale błysk z hukiem nastąpiły równocześnie. Od jednego zrobiło się przeraźliwie jasno, od drugiego w uszach dzwoniło dłuższą chwilę. Przeżyłem raz trafienie pioruna w budynek, w którym się znajdowałem, efekty dźwiękowo-wizualne były takie same, więc myślę, że teraz też było to gdzieś tuż tuż. I teraz bilans strat:
- domowy sprzęt RTV, komputery - bez strat .
- moje wynalazki, sterowniki oświetlenia, recyrkulacji itp - nawet nie drgnęły, jakby nic się nie stało  :smile: 
- serwer domowy też żyje, ale zrestartował się. Po restarcie zaś nie obudził się rejestrator monitoringu, trzeba go było reinstalować.
- za to zmarł całkowicie i nieodwołalnie wideodomofon, urządzenie marki Abaxo (made in China of course)
- oraz jak dwa dni temu odkryłem, uszkodził mi się zasilacz warsztatowy, również chiński. Nie wiem, czy to miało coś wspólnego z burzą, bo w jej czasie był wyłączony (ale nie z gniazdka), ale zepsuł się akurat teraz, więc traktuję to jako osobiście odniesioną potwarz ze strony techniki z PRC  :mad: 
WNIOSEK: nie ufać chińszczyźnie, wideodomofon zrobić samemu  :big grin: 

Koniec dygresji, wracam do zaległości. Do jednej, duuużej zaległości, jaką jest ostatnia łazienka, nasza przysypialniana. Również już skończona z dokładnością do pierdółek (jakieś fugi do poprawki, glif okna do pomalowania, skos też przydałoby się domalować, bo się pobrudził, no i umeblowanie jest jeszcze niekompletne). Aktualnie wygląda to tak:

Widok z "tronu" w stronę natrysku:



Sam natrysk, a raczej panel prysznicowy:



(tu dwa słowa tłumaczenia: nie wiem, czemu na zdjęciach te płytki wychodzą tak, jakby były układane w cały świat, z przesunięciami i w ogóle. taki efekt jest tylko na zmniejszonych zdjęciach, jak się je ogląda w pełnym rozmiarze już jest ok, ale na wszelki wypadek wolę się zastrzec, te płytki może nie są idealnie położone, ale bez przesady u licha!  :smile:  )
Co do samego panela - te osławione bicze wodne, toto ma swoich gorących wielbicieli, nachwalić się ludzie nie mogą. Może. Dla mnie to może nie istnieć. Skorzystałem raz, żadna rewelacja. Prysznic z góry plus słuchawka do mycia "precyzyjnego", nic więcej od natrysku nie wymagam.
Słup drewniany jest zabezpieczony lazurą, planuję go jeszcze polakierować lakierem uretanowym no i przede wszystkim, tam będzie krótka ścianka szklana osłaniająca ten słup od bezpośredniego działania wody. Póki co ścianki jeszcze nie ma, kąpiemy się tak, jak jest. 

Odpływ:


Świetna sprawa. Kupiliśmy taki dość budżetowy, z plastikowym korpusem, niskim przepływem, okazał się całkowicie wystarczający, woda spływa na bieżąco, ile by się jej nie lało. Spadek 2cm/m też jest wystarczający, wszystko spływa, nic się nie spiętrza. Same płytki mamy tez na tyle chropowate, że świetnie się na mokrych boso stoi, żadnego ryzyka wybicia zębów. Teoretycznie planujemy tam jeszcze greting z teku, ale to pieśń przyszłości (a raczej kwestia kupienia jednej-dwóch desek z teku do pocięcia na listwy bądź gotowych listew) i być może zostanie tak, jak jest.

I na koniec łazienkowego reportażu widok w drugą stronę, od natrysku na tron:



W kącie za umywalką wstydliwie poupychana sterta gratów, w większości do wyniesienia (tam stoi pryzma glazury, która się naddała), reszta będzie schowana do mebla, jak już tam stanie. Tron jak tron, jaki jest - każdy widzi, a obok tronu wylot bidetty, jeszcze bez słuchawki.

I tyle. Zapewne do kolejnego wpisu nasz Dziennik znów się z miesiąc albo dwa odleży, ale co robić, u nas już powoli pobudowlana stagnacja zapanowuje, coraz mniej się robi, nie wszystko z tego, co się robi mogę i chcę pokazywać, no co robić, taki już los każdego dziennika budowy. Wielu z nas w jakimśtam momencie po prostu kończy opowieść, ja jakoś nie mam silnej woli, żeby tak zrobić, trochę się od tej pisaniny uzależniłem  :smile:  W każdym razie na pewno jeszcze będzie relacja z robienia bramy, z płytkowania tarasu, garażu, oklejania cokołów... parę odcinków jeszcze powinno być.

----------


## aiki

Pisz Pan, pisz.

----------


## Gosiek33

Hortensje urosną  :yes: 



a tak z ciekawości po co ręcznik przy tronie  :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... nigdy nie wiadomo, kiedy ręcznik się przyda  :smile: 

A na serio - było to jedyne miejsce, w którym dało się zainstalować taki pałąk, żeby ręcznik rozwiesić w całości.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kolejne wyciąganie Dziennika z niebytu...

O czym by tu... a, o zwierzątkach dawno nie było.
Nie jestem pewien, czy już o tym nie wspominałem (jeśli tak, to wybaczcie, sklerozę mam, opowiadanie po 10x tych samych historii to moja specjalność  :wink: ), ale wiele wskazuje na to, że mieliśmy znowu kunę. Nie, raczej nie tamtą, tamta za duża cwaniara była, to musiała być jakaś nowa, niedoświadczona jeszcze w bojach, bowiem przegrała (by nie rzec, poległa) zanim się dobrze zorientować zdążyłem. Otóż, po tamtej kunie zostały nam powtykane w różne miejsca dachu jajka faszerowane. One leżały tam od miesięcy, więc i szczerze mówiąc bałem się do tych jajek dotykać i nie wadziły mi w niczym, o prostu one sobie tam były, ja o tym wiedziałem, z takim oto status quo sobie mieszkaliśmy. 
Jakoś tak wczesnym latem coś nam zaczęło tupać po dachu nocą. Nieśmiało dość, ale jednak odgłosy były znajome. Tyle, że potupało, potupało, wszystkiego ze dwie noce, po czym znikło. Na dobre. A jak za jakiś miesiąc odkryłem, jajka też znikły. Oba. 
Cóż...

Na jesieni nowe wyłożyć, czy jak?  :Lol: 


Inne zwierzątko - lisek. Przychodzi regularnie i kontroluje zawartość kociej miski. Określam ją mianem "kocia", bo teoretycznie ona jest wystawiana dla kota dochodzącego, ale korzystają z niej trzy koty, stado srok i gawronów, ostatnio lis... Jak to określić bardziej trafnie? Miska ogólnoprzyrodnicza? 
Zdjęć niet, bo lisek dość nerwowy, jego wizyty trwają sekundy, ale co mnie zaskoczyło, to wygląd tego liska. Jest to lis bez wątpienia, ale jakiś taki wysokopodwoziowy. Lisy znane mi ze zdjęć zwykle jakoś tak przy ziemi biegały, ten zaś - ogon lisa, morda lisa, a nóżki jak sarenka. 

No i ostatnie zwierzątko, o jakim chciałem napisać - Panie i Panowie, oto Reksio:



Reksio mieszka w parterowej łazience, ma norkę za (wciąż niezabudowanymi) rurami i jest bardzo towarzyski, jak ktoś korzysta, to Reksio zawsze wyjdzie, popatrzy... Tylko wstydliwy trochę, dlatego jedyne zdjęcie Reksia takie jakieś... słabe, komórką robione, w kącie za rurami, ciężko było lepiej. Usiłowałem z niego wycisnąć coś, ale grafik komputerowy ze mnie żaden, tyle tylko zdołałem.
(tak nawiasem mówiąc, arachnofob u nas by chyba nie dał rady  :smile:  )

Druga rzecz, o której dawno już nic nie pisałem, to druciki i sterowniki  :Lol: 
Ale do drucików zaraz dojdę, najpierw wstęp:
Wspominałem już o oklejaniu sztucznym kamieniem okolic furtki wejściowej. Wspominałem. Dawno temu wspominałem, ale i robi się to nam jakoś strasznie mozolnie, głównie za sprawą regularności podejść do sprawy: jeden dzień roboczy (czyli jakieś 4 godzinki) na mniej więcej miesiąc. W ramach tychże prac jednak trzeba było też uporządkować kwestie pocztowe: wywalić skrzynkę tymczasową:



a w jej miejsce zamontować od początku planowaną skrzynkę przelotową (info dla blokersów: taką, do której się wrzuca listy po jednej stronie płota, a wyciąga po drugiej stronie płota). Skrzynkę zakupiliśmy i zamontowałem ją, przy czym stwierdziłem od razu (a tak naprawdę, to jeszcze przed montażem - różnica drobna, ale istotna ze względu na kolejność prac), że obfitość winobluszczu od wewnętrznej strony ogrodzenia (patrz zdjęcie cztery posty wyżej) mocno utrudnia sprawdzanie, co jest w skrzynce. Coś z tym trzeba było zrobić... Aż się prosiło do sprawy zaprząc elektronikę. 
Kombinowałem pierwotnie z jakimiś fotokomórkami reagującymi na wetknięcie czegoś w szczelinę, ale żeby to dobrze działało, trzebaby takich barier zrobić kilka, w końcu do skrzynki bywa, że są wtykane małe kwitki, niekoniecznie środkiem szpary. Myślałem o trzech takich barierach, myślałem o jednej, zamontowanej wzdłużnie, aż w końcu przyszło oświecenie  :big grin: 
Żadne bariery, żadne fotokomórki, po prostu dwa wyłączniki krańcowe: jeden zainstalowany na klapce wrzutowej do listów, drugi na drzwiczkach do ich wyciągania. I algorytm: otwarcie klapki wywołuje alarm "list przyszedł" wizualizowany na monitorku alarmu domowego (możliwe wszelakie inne rodzaje sygnalizacji, łącznie z wyskakującą chorągiewką, kwestia tylko dorobienia tejże), otwarcie drzwiczek opróżniania skrzynki ów alarm kasuje. 
Krańcówkę na drzwiczkach opróżniania mam na zdjęciu:



Ciężko się rozeznać, może łatwiej będzie, jak pokażę elementy składowe:



Krańcówka, wyfrezowane w mosiądzu trzymanko (autorskie określenie Wyjątka sprzed lat, zostało u nas w domu w użyciu). Płytka na nóżkach mikrowyłącznika również powstała metodą odręcznego frezowania miedzi na laminacie .

Skrzynkę na moment zostawmy, wróćmy do samej furtki. Owe cztery posty wyżej wspominałem również o przesuwaniu bramofonu w nowe miejsce i o przycisku do otwierania furtki od wewnątrz. Potrzebny był, latanie do furtki z kluczami, tudzież otwieranie jej gwoździem (metodą ciągnięcia główką dyżurnego gwoździa za widoczny od wewnętrznej strony język rygla) męczące było (a funkcjonowaliśmy tak dwa lata z powodu wrodzonego masochizmu rzecz jasna). wiadomo zatem było, że trzeba dorobić przy furtce przycisk do otwierania tejże. 
Ale zaraz zaraz. Przycisk? tak po prostu? Tak zwyczajnie? Bez procesora? Bez sterownika? Jakże to tak?????  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Sami rozumiecie, prawda? 
Prawda, że dla wszystkich jest to oczywiste, że to nie mógł być tak po prostu przycisk???? NO PRAWDA????

Dobra, do rzeczy: prosty przycisk oczywiście też otwierałby furtkę. Ale otwierałby ją tylko dopóty, dopóki byłby wciśnięty, wymagana byłaby pewna synchronizacja czynności (a w praktyce: dwie ręce wolne, jedna wciska, druga ciągnie furtkę). Druga sprawa: rygiel elektromagnetyczny zasilany z domofonu prądem stałym jest w zasadzie bezszelestny, o fakcie otwarcia furtki zawiadamia jedynie cichutkie kliknięcie, co bywało regularną przyczyną problemów. Szybko co prawda nauczyliśmy się rzucać przez domofon komendę "proszę wchodzić!" i dopiero naciskać przycisk otwierania, ale i tak zdarzały się problemy, bywało, że (zwłaszcza zimą, w czasie zamieci, zawiei, burzy śnieżnej i gradobicia) trzeba było wychodzić z domu i furtkę otwierać ręcznie, bo ktoś nie załapał, że już trzeba pchać, a potem już było za późno. 
Podsumowując, potrzebne było zatem coś, co po pierwsze podtrzyma proces otwierania zamka furtki przez kilka-kilkanaście sekund, po drugie jakoś będzie sygnalizować ten fakt, choćby znanym ze starych domofonów "brzęczeniem" rygla. 
Cóż zatem: mamy potrzebę zrobienia "czegoś", co będzie brzęczeć przez kilka sekund ryglem , mamy też zapotrzebowanie na urządzenie, które będzie czuwać nad skrzynką na listy. Oto i ono:


(etykieta z plamą, bo trochę za mocno kleju pod spód nawaliłem i przesiąkło, trudno, to ma działać, a nie być ładne)
I bez obudowy:



Osoby obeznane z elektroniką uprasza się o zwrócenie uwagi na ilość elementów przeciwzakłóceniowych (wszystkie wyprowadzenia "dalekie" na transoptorach, zasilanie przez dławik obstawiony dobrymi kondensatorami, diody przeciwprzepięciowe, kondensatory filtrujące...) Z dumą (i wrodzoną skromnością) to podkreślam, bowiem po ostatnim niemal bezpośrednim trafieniu pioruna w okolice naszego domu, kiedy to komputery nam się poresetowały, chiński wideodomofon szlag trafił (jak się potem okazało, zarówno kamerę, jak i monitor), a wszystkie moje sterowniki (a trochę już ich w domu mam) nawet nie przerwały normalnej pracy  :smile: 

I tyle. Na zakończenie jeszcze nasze ogrodzenie,a raczej jego część furtkowa: 



Lewa strona świeżo klejona, jeszcze nie zafugowana, niemniej widać front nowej skrzynki na listy. Od biedy widać też nowe miejsce na domofon, konsolka teraz będzie wpuszczona w ścianę, będzie też bardziej na wprost osoby stojącej "u wrót", dzięki czemu na monitorku będzie widać osobę, a nie jej ucho, jak dotychczas. 
Skrzynka z bliska:



(to niebieskie to taśma malarska, po zafugowaniu odkleję)

I miejsce na domofon, mozolnie wycięte w sztucznym kamieniu:




EDIT: ach i zapomniałbym: właśnie w TV emitują najnowszą reklamę Leroja, tą w której pani, przed jakąś grupą wsparcia typu AA, z wyraźnym skrępowaniem opowiada (z pamięci cytuję)
"- Rok temu zamiast zrobić podłogę, na momencik przykryłam ją dywanikiem". Tyle napiszę, że ujęła nas oboje z żoną ta reklama  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Jarku przypomnij czy jajka trujące były :roll eyes:

----------


## Gosiek33

Z wrażeni nie pochwaliłam bramy i jej wnętrza  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarku przypomnij czy jajka trujące były



yyyyy.... zapomniałem.  :wink: 

Brama i wnętrze - oczywiście dziękuję, ale nie wyolbrzymiajmy, to tylko furtka  :smile:  
Brama jest obok i bramę wstydliwie wykadrowuję, albowiem jest to obecnie brak bramy (antybrama?) połączony z ogromnym składem kompostu (od zeszłego roku "zamiast wywieźć, na chwilę go odkładałam przy płocie"), absolutnym brakiem podjazdu do garażu i ogólną degrengoladą.

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam po przerwie.
Z wielości nowych wpisów, wyłoniłam informację (no, baba przecież... ) o słabo rosnącej hortensji. Pewnie to wiecie, ale napiszę na wszelki wypadek, że hortensja lubi kwaśną glebę i zapewnienie jej tego może się przyczynić do poprawy wyglądu w sposób znaczny  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, dzięki. Choć w lesie...  ja tam się nie znam, ale zdaje się, że w iglastym lesie kwaśna gleba powinna być z defaultu?

Jak zakwasza się glebę? Odkwasza to wiem, ale zakwasić? Rozumiem, że podlewanie octem nie jest dobrym pomysłem?  :Lol:

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Teraz są pewnie mieszanki w ogrodniczym, które wspomagają proces zakwaszania gleby, ale za czasów głębokiej komuny, mój tata po prostu rozsypywał fusy z kawy mielonej  :smile:  Takie przyjemne z pożytecznym... Gleba w lesie jest kwaśna, to fakt, więc może to też kwestia nasłonecznienia. Hortensje zdaje się lubią stanowiska półcieniste.
Pamiętam, że w przypadku drzew owocowych zamiast kawy sypaliśmy zmieloną (potłuczoną) skorupkę jajka (żeby odkwasić). No i nawóz z pokrzyw. Dobry w ogóle. Niestety, nie wiem jak go wykonać  :bash:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za rady, ale kurczę, problem jest.... my oboje z małżonką niekawowi kompletnie jesteśmy. No nie pijemy i tyle... Co najwyżej dla odwiedzających nas z rzadka gości mamy jakąś dyżurną rozpuszczałkę, ale z niej trudno o fusach mówić.
Nic, pozostaje ten ocet. Albo kwasek cytrynowy  :wink: 


A z innej beczki:
Ustrojstwo do nadzorowania skrzynki na listy oraz rygla furtkowego już zamontowane w ogrodzeniu:



Brakuje jeszcze przycisku otwierania furtki od wewnątrz, a to z powodu, że, kurczę, nie ma ładnych przycisków mozliwych do zamontowania na/w murze, które byłyby wodoodporne, z IP minimum 44. Właściwie jedyne, co można kupić, to stary, nieśmiertelny Ospel, model z pewnością znany dobrze każdemu, a delikatnie mówiąc, nie o takim designie marzymy. 



Zostają przyciski przemysłowe, do których trzebaby wykombinować jakąś wtynkową obudowę:



Najprostsze byłoby pójście na łatwiznę i danie przemysłowego gotowca, tylko małżonka na samo wspomnienie Rejtana robi



Z drugiej strony - skombinować jakąś ładną, pasującą do "kamiennego" muru metalową rozetkę i albo przerobić ją na przycisk, albo dołączyć elektrodę i niech działa na dotyk  :smile: 

Nic, tu jeszcze będziemy kombinować, póki co cieszymy się powiadamianiem n/t faktu, że do skrzynki listowej ktoś nam coś wrzucił. Na powyższym zdjęciu widać zresztą ten stan na wskaźniku kontrolnym, natomiast docelowo, dla użytkownika w domu wygląda to tak (zdjęcie robione komórką, nie złapała poprawnie ostrości, niestety):



(i tak, wiem, przecinek jest w złym miejscu, przeoczenie).
Napis pojawia się po podniesieniu klapki na listy od frontu, a znika po otwarciu drzwiczek od podwórka. Dodatkowo układ sygnalizuje stan "awaryjny", jeśli któraś strona pozostaje otwarta dłużej, niż 30 sekund, można też stan "list w skrzynce" skasować zdalnie  :smile: 

Na zakończenie jeszcze zdjęcie częściowo zafugowanej okolicy furtkowej, z już zamontowanym (ale jeszcze nie wytartym ze śladów fugi) domofonem:

----------


## Gosiek33

bardzo gustownie wyszło  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

czy ja dobrze zrozumiałem:
twoja skrzynka na listy informuje Cię że ma coś na pokładzie?????
na jakimś monitorku?????
gdzieś w domu???

NETbet'trzykable

----------


## Jarek.P

....yyyy, no tak, a co? Informuje, segreguje wedle ważności, ulotki reklamowe wypycha z powrotem na ulicę, zaś pachnącą korespondencję adresowaną do mnie chowa pod podwójnym dnem skrzynki  :wink: 


A na poważnie - monitorek jest manipulatorem od alarmu, wisi sobie tam, gdzie zwykle manipulatory od alarmu zwykły wisieć, informacja na nim jest wyświetlana niejako przy okazji innych zadań. A skrzynkę obsługuje mój własny wynalazek, do alarmu jedynie przekazuje info do wyświetlenia.

----------


## netbet

> ....yyyy, no tak, a co? Informuje, segreguje wedle ważności, ulotki reklamowe wypycha z powrotem na ulicę, zaś pachnącą korespondencję adresowaną do mnie chowa pod podwójnym dnem skrzynki 
> 
> 
> A na poważnie - monitorek jest manipulatorem od alarmu, wisi sobie tam, gdzie zwykle manipulatory od alarmu zwykły wisieć, informacja na nim jest wyświetlana niejako przy okazji innych zadań. A skrzynkę obsługuje mój własny wynalazek, do alarmu jedynie przekazuje info do wyświetlenia.



...to ty jednak korba - sory  - lutownica jesteś...

NETbet

p.s.
ja to mam listonosza  - Boguś -  trąbi jak jest pod domem :big grin:

----------


## cronin

Ciekawe co robi z rachunkami  :big grin: 
Albo z listonoszem  :jaw drop: 
Mam skojarzenia pratchetowskie  :smile: 

Ps. zobaczyłam Reksia i ten tego ....

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... zważywszy na godziny pracy listonoszy, głośno musiałby trąbić. Bardzo głośno  :Lol: 
Zresztą, "na starym mieszkaniu" to ja miałem listonosza, co jak miał paczkę, to potrafił telefonem zadzwonić i spytać, czy ma ją wieźć, czy awizo wrzucić, ewentualnie może przesyłkę u sąsiada zostawić. Tutaj.... to już przerabialismy i ginięcie przesyłek w tajemniczych okolicznościach (wg trackingu dochodziła do lokalnej sortowni i tam kamień w wodę) i przesyłki, które po dwa trzy tygodnie szły sobie do nas i regularnie ginące nowe (nieaktywowane jeszcze) karty kredytowe, które bank przesyłał po kilka razy i w końcu musiał wysłać kurierem, żeby doszły... Ot, uroki mieszkania na przedmieściach.

----------


## Jarek.P

@Cronin - Reksio, jak Reksio, sympatyczne bydle, towarzyskie, grzeczne, nie lezie gdzie go nie chcemy... ideał, po prostu ideał  :big grin: 

Pratchett? Cóż, w sumie rzeczka płynąca przez Marki nawet ma trochę wspólnego z Ankh, ale bez przesady, za daleko bym miał...

(ale wizja sera Horacego zaczajającego się na listonosza mnie urzekła  :smile:  )

----------


## cronin

O rzeczce nie pomyślałam, miałam wizję skrzynki pochłaniającej listonosza  :smile:  i tuptającej do swojego Pana z wiadomością  :smile:

----------


## RAPczyn

A może obudowę do przycisku lub cały przycisk wydrukuj na drukarce 3D... ???

----------


## Jarek.P

@cronin - dobre, dobre, nie pomyślałem o tym  :smile:  nic, może następny release oprogramowania coś takiego uwzględni. Może niekoniecznie tuptanie (skrzynka wmurowana w ścianę, ciężko by jej było...), ale przynajmniej warczeć i szczekać na listonosza by mogła. A i ślinić się w oczekiwaniu, aż listonosz jej w pysk rękę wsadzi  :Lol: 

@RAPczyn - nie mam  :sad:  Dostępu też nie mam. Poza tym temat drukarek 3D jest dla mnie drażliwy o tyle, że ideę druku 3D wymyśliłem osobiście (z dokładnością do zasady działania, nie tylko sam pomysł, że fajna byłaby taka drukarka, która by to potrafiła), gdzieś tak ze 20 lat przed pojawieniem się takowych i teraz co usłyszę o "nowej, dynamicznie rozwijającej się gałęzi przemysłu", to we mnie coś zgrzyta  :mad:   :wink:

----------


## hesperius

Hej, 

Z tego wynika, że tylko hortensja ma szansę u Was napić się kawy " "po turecku"   :wink: 
Świetnie wygląda nowa bramka, jestem pod wrażeniem. Mam nadzieję, że skusi listonosza do bardziej rzetelnego wykonywania swoich obowiązków  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

@hesperius - dzięki! 

A przy okazji - ciekawostka remontowa. 
Robię właśnie remont łazienki w ramach rodzinnych zobowiązań w starym bloku z lat 60-tych, prawdopodobnie oddanym przed terminem w ramach przyrzeczeń załogi przed którymśtam zjazdem PZPR. W łazience tejże kleję glazurę. Od samego początku klnę przy tym jak szewc na tynkarza, który tąże łazienkę tynkował. Tyle napiszę, że w życiu jeszcze czegoś takiego nie widziałem, maciupka łazienka (ze dwa metry kwadratowe), absolutny brak pionów, poziomów, kątów prostych, metrowa poziomica przyłożona w dowolnym miejscu ściany zwykle gdzieś ma miejsce, pod które można wsunąć palec, a bywa, że i dłoń (dłoń!!!! nie czubek palca). 
Tynkarz to jednak tynkarz. Tynkarz, który robił tą łazienkę, jak się okazało, był jeszcze całkiem trzeźwy, i może nawet znał się na robocie. Elektryk - o ten, to musiał być napruty jak stodoła:



W tym miejscu skułem tynk, bo miał odstającego od płaszczyzny brzucha na chyba 2cm. Pod brzuchem oczy me ujrzały to, co widać: kable na skos, kable w pętlach malowniczo odstających od ściany (zapewne stąd ten brzuch, nijak inaczej się schować nie dało  :smile:  ). No i elektrozagadka: ta pojedyncza żyła idąca skądś dokądś. Nie mam pojęcia skąd ani dokąd. 

PS: Tak, wiem, że ta instalacja jest w całości do wywalenia i do zrobienia od nowa. Nie mam na to siły, czasu i zdrowia, niech to sobie robi nowy właściciel mieszkania. Łazienka ma gniazdko na ścianie graniczącej z przedpokojem, więc da radę to zrobić bez rozwalania świeżo kładzionej glazury.

----------


## aiki

Się śmieci nie chciało wynosić to zatynkowali.

----------


## Jarek.P

Śmieci nawet niekoniecznie. Za to cała łazienka była tynkowana bez łaty, chyba samą pacą, okolice narożników wewnętrznych były pogrubione o dobre 2-3cm, wszystko do skucia. Sufit szpachelką ruszyłem (farbę chciałem odskrobać) i w dużej mierze spadł mi na głowę, robiłem go od nowa z gipskartonu. Tam w zasadzie to ściany też należało obłożyć gipskartonem, ale szkoda mi było zmniejszać i tak mikroskopijne wymiary tej łazieneczki. A na skuwanie tynku w całości nie miałem jakoś ochoty.

A i jeszcze jedno życiowe doświadczenie wyniesione z tej łazienki: rozcinanie żeliwnej wanny na pół szlifierką  :Lol:  Był to jedyny sposób, żeby tą wannę stamtąd wyciągnąć, nie, nie wiem, jak wcześniej była wstawiona. Poszła na to cała tarcza do metalu, a ja nie zszedłem na pylicę płuc chyba tylko dzięki maseczce p/pyłowej (która po tym cięciu zrobiła się sinoczarna).

----------


## cronin

O nie wiedziałam, że remontujesz mi łazienkę w starym mieszkaniu  :big grin:  ta pojedyncza żyła to może od uziemienia, bo podobno takowego nie mam w łazienkowych gniazdkach  :smile:

----------


## hesperius

Jakbym widziała swoją łazienkę w bloku  :smile:  Odchylenie płyty sufitu circa 7 cm. 
Ale nic to. W studenckim mieszkaniu WC było tak umieszczone, że zasypiający "na dzięcioła" walił głową w umywalkę.

Wannę pewnie wstawiono jak jeszcze ścianek działowych nie było  :smile: )))

----------


## hesperius

A tak z innej beczki...
Widziałam, że deskowałeś dach - czym kierowałeś się dokonując takiego wyboru?

----------


## rewo66

W moim pierwszym mieszkaniu w czasie remontu po skuciu tynków w pokoju w miejscu gdzie była buła wyciągnałem ze ściany zwinięty w kłąb 4 metrowy  odcinek kabla   :smile: .

----------


## Jarek.P

@cronin - "uziemienia" tam nie ma, bo instalacja jest stara, dwuprzewodowa. Jeśli w łazience było gniazdko "z bolcem", to zapewne miałaś tam tzw. "zerowanie". Obecnie traktowane wśród elektryków jako zbrodnia, wtedy było normalnym sposobem ochrony przeciwporażeniowej. 
Tutaj, ta pojedyncza żyła idzie w stronę sufitu i podejrzewam raczej, że jest to fragment finezyjnie zrobionej instalacji oświetleniowej.


@hesperius - pełne deskowanie wybraliśmy z pełną świadomością jako element solidnego dachu na lata. Istotną kwestią było, że budowaliśmy się w lesie, ciekawostki typu kuna były brane pod uwagę od początku, a przy braku deskowania bylibyśmy właściwie bezsilni, kuna przez nasz dach przelatywałaby kiedy chciała i jak chciała, masakrując membranę i ocieplenie na całości dachu. O, tu masz zdjęcie z netu przedstawiające dach bez deskowania po kontakcie z kuną:



Przy deskowaniu bydlę może tylko biegać pod dachówkami, czyniąc niewielkie szkody bądź żadne, przez deskę się jednak nie przegryzie. Warunkiem jest oczywiście wykonanie deskowania szczelnie (w sensie kunim) i z wyeliminowaniem wszelkich możliwych dróg dostępu pod deskowanie. U nas problem powstał, ponieważ owej staranności zabrakło, wykonawca poszedł sobie był na łatwiznę w jednym miejscu, zszywki mu się nie chciało. taka jego mać, przystaplerować. Skutki opisywałem rok temu, nie były aż tak dramatyczne, jak na zdjęciu powyżej, ale też były.

Umywalka tuż obok tronu w studenckim mieszkaniu jest bardzo dobrym patentem, jest gdzie oprzeć zmęczoną (nauką!!!!) głowę. W czasie... wspólnej, grupowej nauki (np. przed sesją) tylko trzeba uważać, prosić gości, żeby korzystając nie zamykali się od środka, może budzik zabierali...  :wink:

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Dzięki, Jarku za odpowiedzi  :smile: 
Przed zrobieniem pełnego deskowania i położeniem papy blokują mnie tylko względy finansowe... (A tak na marginesie, czy można deskować bez papy i folii? - folia się przecież na dechach podrze, a same dechy są tańsze niż dechy z papą...) Myślałam, żeby dać tylko dechy, jak to onegdaj bywało... ale nie wiem, czy to uzasadnione, jeśli pod to idzie wełna. Tak czy owak, szukam dlatego możliwie szczelnej dachówki (ze szczelnym zamkiem, mniejszą nasiąkliwością, w rozsądnej cenie  :smile:  ) Wyszukałam na razie Nelskamp. Mam nadzieję, że dowiozą ją na południe kraju za sensowną kwotę.
Pamiętam historię z kunami z zeszłego roku... Pokazywałeś mi wtedy swój patent na wykorzystanie siatki zbrojeniowej jako elementu zabezpieczającego  :smile:  Ale nie powiązałam tego z deskowaniem  :roll eyes: 

A propos studenckiego mieszkania - z tego wynika, że trzeba ten patent sprzedać w akademikach  :big grin: 
dobrej niedzieli!

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobrze Ci radzę, robisz dla siebie, rób porządnie, zrób deskowanie. Szkodniki domowe typu kuna mogą się i w środku miasta trafić, niekoniecznie pod lasem. 

Dechy dechom nierówne, można zrobić deskowanie kryte papą (wtedy pod deskowaniem musi być wentylowana szczelina powietrzna), a można też jak u mnie: deski bite z odstępami, a na to membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna (nie folia, ta membrana to taka dość gruba cerata). Wersja z papą jest tańsza, ale mniej idiotoodporna, zwłaszcza wspomnianą szczelinę łatwo zrobić źle.
Same deski... jakoś mam wątpliwości. One, zwłaszcza jak się rozeschną i dostaną szpar i tak nie będą szczelne, dachówki z kolei szczelne nie są z założenia, w rezultacie warstwy dachu będzie Ci wiatr przewiewał, termoizolacja będzie zerowa.

----------


## hesperius

Dzięki raz jeszcze za rady  :smile: 

Ja właściwie nie mam zastrzeżeń do deskowania - poza aspektem finansowym (no, może muszę się jeszcze upewnić, czy nasza więźba utrzyma ciężar desek, ale raczej nie będzie przeciwwskazań - została zaprojektowana pod dachówkę).

Przekonałeś mnie, że same dechy nie wystarczą... Widywałam takie rozwiązanie, ale tylko na nieużytkowym poddaszu. Kwestią wentylacji się nie martwię, ekipa da sobie z nią radę. Pozostaje decyzja: papa czy membrana. Chyba papa, bo wtedy mogę na chwilę (3-5 miesięcy) odłożyć w czasie krycie ostateczne. Membrana jest chyba delikatniejsza od papy, prawda?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, membrana nie może być wystawiona na słońce, musi być od razu pokryta. A papę na dachu ludzie bywa, że i latami trzymają.

----------


## hesperius

Oj, tego bym nie chciała  :smile:  chyba, że za cenę wprowadzenia się do domu na "tip-top"  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Jarek.P

Słuchajcie, potrzebuję namiarów na jakiego aktualnego dostawcę piasku i pospółki z terenu Marek i okolic, koniecznie dysponującego małą wywrotką (inna już do mnie nie wjedzie). Niestety, obdzwoniłem własnie wszystkie swoje kontakty jeszcze z czasów budowy, pozapisywane w komórce pod hasłami typu "Mirek Wywrotka", "Arek Koparka", "Mietek Piasek" i tak dalej, no i niestety: ten ma tylko trzydziestotonowego bydlaka, tamten zamknął interes, ten zmienił telefon... Tragedia. No jak tu budować, panie Tusk, no jak????

----------


## cronin

a a matbudzie na Fabrycznej? 22 781 37 35

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzwoniłem, mówią, że nie handlują piaskiem, niemniej podała mi namiary na kogoś. Dzięki!

----------


## BogumiłB

Witaj Jarek.P
Na 23 stronie widziałem zdjęcie Twojego rozdzielacza. Na belce powrotnej masz zawór RTL. Jak podejrzewam do podłogówki. Sam zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem, ale znajomy "hydraulik" twierdzi, że to nie będzie działać. 
Działa? Czy umieszczenie go w szafce rozdzielacza powoduje jakieś problemy?

----------


## Jarek.P

Działa, bez najmniejszego problemu. 
Mam wrażenie, że twój hydraulik myli zasadę działania RTLa ze zwykłym zaworem termostatycznym. Zwykły "czuje" temperaturę otoczenia i zamontowany przy rozdzielaczu by zgłupiał, bo by mu tam za ciepło było. RTL zaś "czuje" temperaturę wody przezeń przepływającej. Ciepłe otoczenie na pewno jego działanie trochę zakłóca, ale na litość boską, to regulacja podłogówki, nie inkubatora, tego się nie ustawia na "23,8 stopnia", tylko na "trzecią kreskę"  :smile: 

RTL na powrocie to chyba najprostszy, a w miarę skuteczny sposób podłączenia podłogówki w instalacji mieszanej. Jeśli podłogówki nie ma dużo (u mnie są dwie pętle), to nie ma sensu bawić się w dodatkowe obiegi, wymienniki, bo to kosztuje.



Spać mi to nie dawało i dodaję po nocy: twój hydraulik jednak być może nie taki głupi. Przyszło mi do głowy, że w momencie, kiedy RTL jest zamontowany wprost na belce, mierzona przez niego temperatura nie jest temperaturą powrotu "jego" pętli, a jakąśtam uśrednioną temperaturą powrotów ze wszystkich obwodów na tej belce. O tyle on (hydraulik, nie zawór) może mieć rację, ale w praktyce jakoś nie odczuwam skutków tego błędu, podłogówka działa, zawór działa, jego nastawa wpływa na temperaturę... czego chcieć więcej?

----------


## BogumiłB

Też się nad tym zastanawiałem, ale podobno zawór RTL "czuje" temperaturę czynnika który przez niego przepływa a na zaworze jest określony kierunek przepływu. Jak twierdził sprzedawca działanie zaworu może zakłócać jedynie temperatura belki (obudowa zaworu nagrzeje się od belki). No chyba, że woda z rozdzielacza cofnie się do zaworu. Ale i temu pewnie idzie zaradzić - dać zawór zwrotny.

----------


## TINEK

W jednej ze skrzynek z rozdzielaczem mam 3 zawory RTL (od garderoby, łazienki i holu na poddaszu) wszystko działa jak trzeba

----------


## Jarek.P

Pamiętacie sceny z prawie że egzekucją Luka z "Powrotu Jedi"?





Jak internet podaje, w norce pokazanej na zdjęciach wyżej mieszkał sobie niejaki Sarlacc. Otóż, wszystko wskazuje, że będziemy mieli własnego  :Lol: 
Na razie jest jeszcze malutki, kanał norki ma średnicę mniej więcej kciuka, ale urośnie na pewno, poza tym od czego zęby?





Jednego z dochodzących kotów znów się, tak nawiasem mówiąc, nie możemy doliczyć. I lis gdzieś zginął...



A tak całkiem poważnie - co to u licha jest? Wygląda trochę jak grzyb wywinięty przez siłę nieczystą na lewą stronę. 
I jak już o grzybach mowa - w "sąsiednich" dziennikach budowy chwalą się takimi pięknymi grzybkami rosnącymi w ogródku, a u nas ciągle tylko kanie. I takie coś jeszcze, w dużych ilościach za to, według niedawno czytanego ciekawego artykułu o mało znanych grzybach jadalnych, podobno całkiem smaczne, jeśli tylko młode, ale chyba nie odważę się próbować:

----------


## Gosiek33

*Jarku* te młodziutkie purchawki są bardzo smaczne i pięknie pachną - przed laty suszyłam je i zimą do sosu dodawałam  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

No cóż, może w przyszłym roku? W tym, niestety, owe purchawki już można nazwać różnymi epitetami, ale "młodziutkie" nijak nie pasuje  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

wiosną najlepsze  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> wiosną najlepsze


wiosną najlepsze to są... ten tego :Lol: 
... i do nich nie zaliczyłbym purchawek...

kosiaka i naprzód - moja rada


pozdro
NETbet

....a tak na marginesie... czy są już wszystkie czujniki przy bramie?
nie widzę "antysika" kundla somsiada :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Bramy jeszcze nie ma (robi się właśnie), a Ty mi o czujkach.

Antysik - kurczę, czekaj no, czekaj.... znakomity pomysł! Tylko akurat nie sik mi przeszkadza, potrzebuję raczej antyklocka, bo ostatnio coś mi pod furtką... tego.
Detektor jakiś trzebaby wymysleć, tu trochę problem widzę, pomysłu mi brak. Bo co zrobić po tem, po stwierdzeniu obecności stawiacza min - oj tu, to akurat pomysłów mi nie brakuje, o nieeeeee.... [voice mode = demoniczny smiech] hehehehe HeHeHeHe! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## netbet

> Detektor jakiś trzebaby wymysleć...


..no! taki czuły na masę i gabaryt....
... bo jak ci trząśnie gołąb, a czujka zadziała i wysunie to HEHEHEHEHE ( mniemam - piła łańcuchowa ) a obok będzie przechodziła staruszka z balkonikiem... to fiknie jak balkonik staci 2 nogi  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj tam piła łańcuchowa zaraz, myślałem o łagodniejszych sposobach. Wysokie napięcie na przykład...

Tylko ta staruszka z balkonikiem faktycznie bruździ, balkoniki metalowe, więc to prąd przewodzi, niestety. Może jakieś chemiczne metody? Taki miotacz ognia choćby? Pierwszy jeszcze w podstawówce zrobiłem (benzynowy, parę metrów zasięgu miał, nie żaden tam dezodorant z zapalniczką), więc doświadczenie mam, a kamienna ściana, z której płomienie strzelają to niemalże klasyka pułapek filmowych (Indiana Jones i te sprawy), pasowałoby. 


Tylko jeszcze kwestia wyzwalania płomienia, czy tam wysokiego napięcia. Detektor masy odpada, za dużo pomyłek by było. Komputerowa analiza obrazu i detekcja sylwetki przysłowiowego "psa srającego na puszczy" by była potrzebna (ja przepraszam za dosadność, ale to określenie jest stałym związkiem frazeologicznym, bogato dokumentowanym w literaturze i tego się nie da inaczej). O i to zaczyna wyglądać na zacny pomysł. Idę szukać jakiejś pompki i dyszy odpornej na paliwo!

----------


## blekowca

Jarku, a może tak bardziej chemicznie... Może są jakieś środki zapachowe/ultradźwiękowe/... odstraszające lub odstręczające pieska od wizyt w określonym miejscu... Tu chyba kynolodzy mogliby coś doradzić

----------


## Aasia_

Jak to opisał Nienacki w Panu Samochodziku, psy są wrażliwe na perfumy  :Smile:  
Zamiast miotacza ognia - miotacz perfum  :Smile:  Wszystkie psy by omijały Twoją bramę ... 

A dla hipotetycznej staruszki, jak mniemam, perfumy nie są zagrożeniem.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak już całkiem na poważnie, to póki co są to jednostkowe przypadki, łopatę w domu mam, da się żyć. Jeśli się pieskom miejsce bardziej spodoba i zaczną nam wejście do domu zanieczyszczać regularnie, to wtedy, owszem, pomyślimy  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jak to opisał Nienacki w Panu Samochodziku, psy są wrażliwe na perfumy  
> Zamiast miotacza ognia - miotacz perfum  Wszystkie psy by omijały Twoją bramę ... 
> 
> A dla hipotetycznej staruszki, jak mniemam, perfumy nie są zagrożeniem.


Kurczę, tylko jeden problem widzę: ja też jestem wrażliwy na perfumy w nadmiarze (taka Sephora to dla mnie miejsce jak z horroru, kaszleć zaczynam na samo wspomnienie), a głupio by mi było własną bramę omijać  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ...a głupio by mi było własną bramę omijać


...a sąsiadki jakieś fajnej nie masz?
przyjemne ( sąsiadka ) z pozytecznym ( czujka na perfum )

p.s.
nawet czasem możesz sam się złapać we własne sidła... i dopiero do sąsiadki :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> ...a sąsiadki jakieś fajnej nie masz?



Yyyyy... khem khem, ychu dychu (żona czyta), a psssiiik, przepraszam, pogoda taka się zrobiła, że o przeziębienie łatwo. O czym to my mówilismy? Ach, o perfumie  :wink: 




> nawet czasem możesz sam się złapać we własne sidła...


O nieeeee! Prawdziwy mężczyzna to siodłem i końskim potem tylko! Perfumy to dla genderów!

 :Lol:

----------


## blekowca

A może by tak prawdziwy mężczyzna po prostu teren oznaczył, i by psie ich juchy wiedziały że tu im s..ć nie wolno i basta!

----------


## netbet

> O nieeeee! Prawdziwy mężczyzna to siodłem i końskim potem tylko! Perfumy to dla genderów!


przecież ty SKODĄ jeżdzisz a nie koniem na oklep!!!
wiec skąd ty zdobywasz takie zapachy żeby mini wonieć...?????

p.s.
prawdziwy mężczyzna to smierdzi szkocką i cygarami... a nie jakims tam świerdzącym kuniem.... :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> przecież ty SKODĄ jeżdzisz



NIE WYPOMINAJ MI! 

grrrr!

----------


## Gosiek33

Swędzącym dziąsłom żadne perfumy nie straszne  :cool:  szczeniak wszystko potrafi zgryźć czy perfumowane czy nie  


Nie jestem dobrze w temacie, ale jeśli zostawia ślady pod płotem to obsadzenie berberysami czy innymi kłującymi - a nawet gęstymi krzewami wystarczy  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Nie jestem dobrze w temacie, ale jeśli zostawia ślady pod płotem to obsadzenie berberysami czy innymi kłującymi - a nawet gęstymi krzewami wystarczy


uwierz mi ze to nie działa...
nasza suka jak idzie za potrzebą to chowa dupę nawet w iglaki ... i dopiero trzaska.

----------


## Gosiek33

> uwierz mi ze to nie działa...
> nasza suka jak idzie za potrzebą to chowa dupę nawet w iglaki ... i dopiero trzaska.




to dobre  :eek:

----------


## xXGruzinXx

A ja zaproponuje cos co moze na pieska zaskutkowac hehehehe  proponuje kupic maly reczny miotacz pieprzu ale zeby byl zelowy i psiknac w tym miejscu.... pies przed zrobieniem "malego" co nie co zawsze wocha wiec moze sie czasem zdziwic heheheheh

----------


## krzysztof5426

Jarek !
Idź do " psiego sklepu"  i kup odstraszacz przeciw obsikiwaniu. 
W większości wypadków skuteczne.

----------


## netbet

> Jarek !
> Idź do " psiego sklepu"  i kup odstraszacz przeciw obsikiwaniu. 
> W większości wypadków skuteczne.


...to jest bardzo dobra rada...ale...

... nie dla Jarka...
... ja czekam faktycznie na płoniemie, łańcuchy, katapulty ... sterowane elletronicznie ... i zdjęcia "odstarszonych" obsikańców/obsrańców :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> NIE WYPOMINAJ MI! 
> 
> grrrr!



nie wypomianam... ale...

skoda - fajne i niedrogie auto... no prawie
zabiera 5 osób? w ścisku? a gdzie pies? a gdzie krokodyl na plażę? a lodówka?

... ja już dawno się wyleczyłem z "nowego gówna".... nowe to jest dobre ... no właśnie... co??
a stare... są skrzypce.. jest stare wino... są stare dzieje... są stare cmentarze - wszyscy wszystko lubią.... tak jak stare hamerykańskie vany ( bez reklamy ) :Lol: 

pozdro
NET'betvoyager

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale w tym sęk, niestety, że moja Skoda zrobiła się już całkiem droga. Wspominałem jakiś czas temu, że w moim zaprzyjaźnionym warsztacie samochodowym już mnie z daleka witają, a jak zbyt długo do nich nie przyjeżdżam, to właściciel osobiście dzwoni spytać, czy wszystko w porządku, bo jego pracownicy już cały miesiąc skody nie widzieli i tęsknią. A i jeśli chory jestem, czy coś, to oni po skodę mogą sami podjechać.

Stare wino... to musi być dobre wino, żeby to tak działało. Bo z taniego wina to się tylko ocet robi.

----------


## Jarek.P

Już któryś kolejny raz mijamy z małżonką reklamę pewnej firmy, która po prostu mnie urzekła. 
Reklama owa głosi 




> BRUKARSTWO
> 
> Tel. 606 6xx 6xx
> 
> Zwalczanie komarów



I to się nazywa biznesowy refleks i zdolność do robienia interesów! Zamiast marudzić po polskiemu, że komary tną przy robocie, zamiast narzekać, że plecy całe w bąblach (szanujący się Pan Mietek od układania kostki pracuje z gołym torsem!), tu panowie co robią? Ano przy okazji układania kostki tłuką tych komarów ile wlezie, a potem podliczają je na sztuki jako dodatkową usługę. I tak trzymać!  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Właśnie słucham Cejrowskiego w trójce.... przeciwko wszelkim zwierzątkom w tym kunom poleca lwie bobki  :ohmy:   Idzie się ze słoikiem do zoo (swego czasu w gdańskim zoo kolejki się ustawiały), do faceta co sprząta klatki i prosi i napełnienie. Według Cejrowskiego ucieka od tego wszystko co żyje.... ludzie nie - i ponoć zapachu nie wydziela  :jaw drop: .... tylko ferromony  :ohmy:

----------


## Jarek.P

Słyszałem o tym, że lwie, tygrysie, generalnie z tego regionu zoo. tyle, że mnie oczy szczypały już od samego przebywania w pobliżu tej części zoo, rozrzucania tego rodzaju skarbów łopatką po własnym obejściu nie wyobrażam sobie, delikatnie mówiąc  :smile: 

Niemniej dzięki za pamięć  :smile:  Kuny u mnie ani śladu, pierwszą wywiozłem, druga (hipotetyczna) zniknęła w niewyjaśnionych okolicznościach razem z dwoma jajkami-niespodziankami, póki co spokój.

----------


## hesperius

Lwie bobki kontra deskowanie  :wink: 
Ekonomia wskazywała by na to pierwsze, ale cóż. Szkoda, że mruczki nie dają tego samego efektu. Byłoby i ekonomicznie, i ekologicznie, i w ogóle  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

.... nie, chyba nie będę testował  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak pokrótce, żeby dziennik z niebytu wydobyć, jak również pokazać rodzinie własnej, że żyję i mam się dobrze, krótki wpis o tematyce motoryzacyjnej.

Niestety, nasz samochód biodegradowalny dobitnie nam pokazał, że trzymanie auta "pod chmurką", zwłaszcza jeśli pod tąże chmurką znajdują się dość podmokłe łąki, a zaraz obok las (również niezbyt sprzyjający szybkiemu wysychaniu rosy rankiem), niezbyt dobrze wpływa na trwałość samochodu. Zwłaszcza starego.

Cóż, trzeba było coś z tym zrobić. Po pierwsze samochód. W trosce o to, żeby się nie rozłamał w końcu na pół, został w nim w całości wymieniony próg, właśnie ten od strony lasu, ten drugi jest ok. Tamten po demontażu wyglądał tak:



Po drugie: wjazd do garażu. Temu do szczęścia brakowało dwóch rzeczy: podjazdu i bramy. Podjazd póki co z pomocą zaprzyjaźnionych fachowców został uklepany z cementu i piachu do zagęszczania, w przyszłym roku, jak finanse pozwolą, położy się tam jakiś bruk czy coś. 

Podjazd w trakcie uklepywania:


A brama... odgrażałem się długo, że zrobię sam. Udało mi się nawet przekonać małżonkę do tego pomysłu. Niestety. Ostatnią przeszkodą okazała się być teściowa osobista, która stanęła po stronie bramy zamówionej u profesjonalisty, bliźniaczej do furtki. Wraz z żoną sfinansowały, zamówiły... co było robić, stałem z rękami w kieszeniach i przyglądałem się jedynie:  

Wykop pod fundament bramy, w dole widać rurę do opróżniania szamba, wentylację szamba i peszle do czujek bramowych. Można także z bliska podziwiać kunszt, z jakim obcinałem dachówkom zamki celem ich zamontowania na murku  :big grin: 



I gotowa brama, jeszcze bez wszystkich sztachet, za to w całej okazałości, za nią widać uklepany podjazd:



Sztachety robię sam (bo chciałem je samodzielnie malować, żeby były takie same jak reszta ogrodzenia. Niestety, nie do końca to wyszło, sztachety z innego źródła, lepiej wysuszone, mocniej wchłaniały lazurę i w rezultacie wyszły minimalnie ciemniejsze (na zdjęciu porównywać z tymi trzema widocznymi po lewej, sztachety na furtce to inna bajka, one są do wymiany). Znaczy, dla mnie są minimalnie ciemniejsze...  :wink: 
Ciekawostka jeszcze - bramę robił dobry ślusarz, dobrze mi się z nim rozmawiało, na fachowe tematy, podpytałem go o mnóstwo porad dotyczących amatorskiego spawania, samej bramy, jej konstrukcji, żeby tak nie stać z założonymi rękami sam też zakasałem rękawy i a to piach łopatą przerzucałem, a to bramę pomagałem wnieść i założyć... rezultat był taki, że jak pytałem potem o cenę za dodatkowe roboty nieujęte w pierwotnej wycenie, usłyszałem tekścior:
- no panie, od gościa w garniturze i pod krawatem to bym zawołał i z 500zł, ale jak pan tu stoisz i zapier...alasz równo z nami, to co ja mam panu powiedzieć?!?

 :Lol: 

Jeszcze jako detal dla zainteresowanych: zainstalowana brama w widoku na wózki:



A wracając do kwestii motoryzacyjnych, ostatnią rzeczą niezbędną naszemu jeździdłu do szczęścia byłby sam garaż. Też się posuwa, nie dość, że już w 4/5 jest zapłytkowany, to już miejsca w nim zrobiłem... no na upartego nawet i ze trzy rowery by się dało upchać  :Lol:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A co ja powiem? Ładnie!

----------


## Gosiek33

Kobity nie zdzierżyły  :big lol: 


Niestety garaże tak mają... szczególnie u majsterkowiczów  :cool:  


Nie mamy niestety i jeden z pokoi tak wygląda  :bash:  



A ,,wystarczyło by" wybudować najpierw duży warsztat   :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

OCZYWIŚCIE, ŻE MAM DUŻY WARSZTAT!!!!!!!!  :Evil: 

Mój warsztat jest trzecim co do metrażu pomieszczeniem w całym domu, większe od niego są tylko garaż i salon. A ze sztachetami w garażu się rozłożyłem, ponieważ w warsztacie miejsca nie ma  :Lol:

----------


## bajcik

Brama ręczna czy napęd + automatyka?
Automatya gotowiec czy samoróbka?

----------


## Jarek.P

Na razie ręczna, napęd - będzie, choć nieprędko z powodów tych, co zawsze. 

Jaki? Nie wiem. Gotowiec (sensowny) to dość droga impreza, więc oczywiście już rozpatrywałem opcję napędu home-made. Automatyka to oczywiście nie problem, gorzej z samą mechaniką. Do zrobienia, ale żeby to sensownie działało latami, też nie może być z byle czego, żadne silniki od wycieraczek nie wchodzą w grę, więc też nie byłoby to "pół darmo". Z tego, co czytałem na Elektrodzie, dobrze się sprawdzają kompletne napędy wspomagania kierownicy ze szrotu, taki napęd jednak kilka stówek też kosztuje, a to przecież zaledwie początek imprezy. Nie wiem, waham się, robić samemu i bawić się, czy wydać kilkaset zł więcej i mieć gotowe, profesjonalne rozwiązanie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przewijał się już kilka razy w naszym dzienniku temat usuwania gniazd os i szerszeni. 

Ciekawostka w temacie pokazująca, jak do problemu powinien podejść Prawdziwy Bohater w Swoim Domu (niestety nie mam  w chrześcijańskim języku):

----------


## mmaarcin

Przychodzę z  prośba o poradę.

Czytając twój dziennik doskonale zapamiętałem twoje boje z kuną.
Tak się składa, że jestem na etapie dachu (bez deskowania), będę mieszkał w sąsiedztwie lasku sosnowego. Moi sąsiedzi za miedzy (8 metrów) polegli na polu walk z kuną - zerwali paroizolację i wełnę a następnie zapianowali całe poddasze. Ja odkryłem ślady (nie powiem czego) na działce oraz odciśnięte łapy na wieńcu.
Kuna/y aktualnie pomieszkują jakieś sto metrów ode mnie w szopie u sąsiada.
TY! Jako osoba zaprawiona w tych walkach przeszedłeś odpowiednie przeszkolenie.
Pomóż mi proszę w odpowiednim zabezpieczeniu mojego dachu .
Bardzo proszę.

----------


## Jarek.P

Odpisuję u Ciebie w komentarzach.

----------


## mmaarcin

Dziękuję za poradę.
Ttrochę mnie podłamałeś, ale dzięki.

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## Tern

Bardzo przydatne, dzięki  :big grin:  Powieszę to żonie w widocznym miejscu  :big tongue:

----------


## rewo66

Hi hi 
Ja już obrazek skopiowałem powiększyłem i wydrukowałem. Tylko muszę znaleźć miejsce gdzie go powieszę.  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jarek, czy mnie pamiec nie myli i to gdzies u Ciebie czytalem nt instalacji RTV-SAT pociagnietej na strych ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Być może u mnie, bo ja tak mam, a co?

----------


## rewo66

Wszystkiego dobrego w nowym roku  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję  :smile: 

I również życzę Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!

----------


## Jarek.P

Taką sobie ciekawostkę pokażę, prawdziwą konkurencję dla Satela  :Lol: 



Jest to moduł "prawie jak INT-ORS", a tak na serio są to nieznacznie wzbogacone przekaźniki wykonawcze do wyjść z centrali alarmowej (same wyjścia typu OC, 50mA nadają się co najwyżej do mrugania LEDami i chyba do niczego więcej), pozwalające na dalsze pielęgnowanie lenistwa własnego (lenistwo jak wiadomo jest największym motorem postępu w historii ludzkości). Dzięki temu modułowi dzięki pilotowi od alarmu mogę sobie z samochodu otworzyć i zamknąć wrota garażowe oraz (w przyszłości) bramę wjazdową na posesję, mogę również zapalić oświetlenie zewnętrzne "przed domem" oraz co najwygodniejsze, przy otwieraniu garażu automatycznie włącza mi się oświetlenie wewnątrz tegoż garażu (co przy wjeżdżaniu tyłem po zmroku do ciasnego, niestety, garażu jest sporym ułatwieniem).
Pomysł działa od wczoraj i jest niemal ok, wymaga jednak dopracowania, bowiem póki co nie rozróżnia otwierania wrót od ich zamykania, skutek jest taki, że światło zapala się/gaśnie przy każdym kierunku ruchu wrót, podczas gdy docelowo chciałbym to zrobić tak, że otwieranie światło zapala, zamykanie jest ignorowane, światło świeci się zadaną ilość czasu. Do zrobienia, ale wymaga poświęcenia temu tematowi jeszcze odrobiny czasu.


Drugi temat do pokazania jest tematem mocno przeterminowanym. Pomysł dużego zasilacza "do wszystkiego" mającego zastąpić rząd zasilaczy wtyczkowych zajmujących niemal dwie listwy w serwerowni zapowiadałem dobre pół roku temu (jak nie wcześniej), pokazywałem nawet gotową konstrukcję, niestety od tamtego czasu temat się odleżał, bowiem chciałem do tej samej obudowy wpakować jeszcze kawał elektroniki związanej z obsługą interfejsu RS485 (do sterowania domową automatyką). Niestety, póki co, wygląda na to, że temat RS485 przerósł mnie jako programistę, nie radziłem sobie z tym, prototypowe dwa urządzenia, które miały ze sobą "gadać" owszem gadały, ale na tyle zawodnie, że nie odważyłem się zamotować ich w domu, w końcu tematu miałem dosyć i go na jakiś czas porzuciłem. A ponieważ brak zasilacza bywał bolesny (np. z powodu braku miejsca na kolejne "klocki" na listwach zasilających), postanowiłem go w końcu wmontować tak jak jest, wyposażonego tylko w moduł zasilania (12V, 20A max), kontrolę napięcia i pobieranego prądu oraz zespół filtrująco-zabezpieczający każdy kanał z osobna.
Oto i on, już działający w serwerowni, póki co na niego przepiętych jest tylko kilka urządzeń:



Zasilacz to ten duży z wyświetlaczem. Pod nim serwer emerytowany (przegrzewać się zaczął, zwiechy zaliczać, w końcu dałem mu odpocząć), na nim: serwer zastępczy, w którego roli działa sobie stary laptop. Rozwiązanie jest tymczasowe, ale całkiem mi się póki co podoba, bo lapek mimo, że zabytkowy, ma parametry całkowicie wystarczające do stojących przed nim zadań, a ponieważ jest to laptop, w dodatku z zamkniętą pokrywą, to pobiera mi też połowę mniej prądu niż serwer, a to też ma niemałe znaczenie.
Będę miał wenę twórczą w temacie, to serwera staruszka wyciągnę, wybebeszę i do zwolnionej obudowy wmontuję coś lepszego, może z pasywnym chłodzeniem (bo cisza, jaka zapanowała po wyłączeniu tego serwera zrobiła na mnie duże wrażenie, on niby nie szumiał jakoś bardzo głośno, ale non stop za to), zbilansowanego energetycznie? Temat do zabaw jest wdzięczny, kiedyś w necie widziałem opis konstrukcji domowego serwera plików, który wszystkiego pobierał 16W mocy, ja będę szczęśliwy, jeśli utrzymam się w limicie 40-50W  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

serwer plików - ja przymierzając się do wyboru ISP (dostawcy internetu jakby kto nie wiedział) biorę też pod uwagę netię. Cenowo nie odbiegają, a ich ruter ma od razu zaszyty serwer plików i nawet drukarkę można do niego podłączyć, więc chyba się skuszę  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ech, gdybyż to o sam serwer plików chodziło, to problem by był prosty, jakiś dobry router i problem z głowy. Niestety, mój serwer pełni też i inne role, których taka zabawka mi już nie zapewni, na chwilę obecną niestety muszę mieć coś, na czym działają windowsy, jeden z używanych przeze mnie programów nie ma wersji linuksowej.

----------


## rewo66

Ja z uwagi na brak odpowiedniego zasobu wiedzy specjalistycznej wolę Satela ale brawa za kreatywność.  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

W tym akurat module wiele wiedzy specjalistycznej nie ma, to po prostu sześć przekaźników podłączonych do wyjść "OC" centrali, tyle, że w ładnej (mam nadzieję) obudowie i jeden z nich ma możliwość dodatkowego sterowania, niemniej dzięki  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

Jak dużo pamięci nie potrzeba to może jakieś BananaPi?
na nim linuksa,
-> na nim virtualbox
    -> na nim windowsik stary
       -> a na nim ta aplikacja?

Różne nettopy potrafią też być ciche, energooszczędne i mocnawe. Wsadziłbyś takiego do obudowy po serwerku żeby nie kłuł w oczy swoją nowoczesnością  :wink: 

EDIT: po namyśle: wirtualna maszyna windowsowa radzej nie pójdzie z powodu odmiennej architektury

----------


## Jarek.P

O właśnie o czymś takim myślałem, albo o nettopie kupionym gdzieś okazyjnie na allegro albo o składaku robionym na podobnej zasadzie (płyta micro-ATX i odpowiednie komponenty). Obudowa po serwerku być musi, bo to ma w racku jak serwer wyglądać, a nie jak przymocowana trytytkami prowizorka  :big grin: , więc tu jest też od razu problem, bo całość musi się zmieścić w obudowie 1U (taką mam, raczej nie chcę zmieniać).
Od strony hardware potrzebuję raptem sprawnej sieci, kilku portów USB minimum 2.0, lepiej 3.0 i właściwie niczego więcej.

Co do rozwiązań linuxowych - nie wiem, czy to by nie było zbyt kosmiczne rozwiązanie, żeby na linuchu odpalać windę z powodu jednej aplikacji. Poza tym póki co, w windzie czuję się o wiele pewniej, linuksa znam na poziomie żałosnym (mówię o linuchu konsolowym, klikać w GUIa to każdy głupi potrafi) i szczerze mówiąc wolałbym się go uczyć w trochę bezpieczniejszym środowisku, niż własny serwer, w dodatku pełniący dość istotne funkcje w domu.

----------


## macek123

Jarek, ja też mam serwer w domu do roznych celow... dlugo nad tym dywagowalem co to bedzie, ale stanelo na podobnym jak masz powyzej na foto.
Generalnie laptopy (zwlaszcza te z roztrzaskana matryca itd  :smile:  ) są dosc tanie. Oczywiscie zalezy jakie parametry. Maja zasadniczy plus. Biorą malo pradu.
Wbrew pozorom zalezy do czego to ma sluzyc, ale jak ma byc komp nonstop chodzacy to az zal by go nie wykorzystac do celow pobocznych w stylu serwer dlna itp. A tu, sporadycznie bo sporadycznie czasem trzeba mocy obliczeniowej. Moj w standbaju bierze okolo 25W.

----------


## Jarek.P

Serwer dlna miał być, ale skończyło się na tym, że filmy zawsze ściągam w pracy (w domu mam limit transferu, niestety) i potem je streamuję do domowej sieci wprost z laptopa, nie ma potrzeby ich kopiowania na serwer. Ten jednak przydaje się do innych rzeczy, chodzi non stop, więc o żadnym stand-by nie ma mowy. Normalnie pracując pobierał od 70 do 110W, laptop obecny - w sumie nawet nie wiem, ale z parametrów zasilacza wynika, że nie powinien przekraczać 60W, przy wyłączonej matrycy mam nadzieję, że znacznie mniej. Kto wie, może więc tak to zostawię? Zawsze w końcu mogę tego lapka wsadzić w obudowę od serwera, żeby mieć super widok w serwerowni  :wink:

----------


## macek123

w standbaju czyli tak na ogol jak nie jest nawalony robota...
ogolnie to mam tam www, dysk sieciowy, wspomniane dlna, wizualke , torrenty z shedulerem itp. rzeczy - prąd mierzylem po chamsku amperomierzem, ale na ogol bylo 1A z hakiem przy 19V, inna sprawa to to ze uzycie procka jest na ogol minimalne, w kazdym razie jak dla mnie rozwiazanie bylo w tamtym momencie najlepsze

----------


## bogasman

Jarku, na Twoim miejscu zainteresowałbym się jednak jakąś odmianą Malinki i może to być Banana Pi. Do tego nie trzeba wybitnej wiedzy linuksowej. Postawisz sobie na tym OpenHABa, który powinien Cię zainteresować, MiniDLNA, Sambe, podłączysz dysk na SATA. Ciągnie to minimalne ilości prądu, no po prostu żyć nie umierać...

----------


## bajcik

OpenHAB też mi się wydaje ciekawy do spinania różnych różności w jedną szynę danych z którą można coś dalej pokombinować. Musimy namówić użytkownika kolorado (który jest tam developerem zdaje się) do założenia wątku na temat tego projektu  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Brzmi pięknie, jako technologia kusi, więc prędzej czy później zapewne się skuszę. Póki co jednak... serwer bez windowsów? Toć to dla mnie brzmi jak samochód bez dachu: niby można, ale nie w naszym klimacie, nie do naszych potrzeb, to dobre "dla młodych"  :smile:

----------


## kolorado

> OpenHAB też mi się wydaje ciekawy do spinania różnych różności w jedną szynę danych z którą można coś dalej pokombinować.


Polecam, sam w krótkim czasie stałem się wielkim fanem tego systemu, być może dlatego że doskonale wpasował się w moje potrzeby. A może dlatego że jest bardzo uniwersalny i elastyczny i posiada mnóstwo możliwości, a także że sam mogę sobie go dowolnie rozbudować lub naprawić, bo to projekt open source.




> Musimy namówić użytkownika kolorado (który jest tam developerem zdaje się) do założenia wątku na temat tego projektu


Wątek założyć może ktokolwiek, z chęcią będę tam zaglądał, tylko czy naprawdę jest sens? Istnieje wiele wątków ogólnych, jak "opomiarowanie" czy "instalacja alarmowa", bądź "programowalne instalacje". Do rozwiązywania konkretnych problemów bardziej będzie się nadawać grupa OH, do ogólnych koncepcji wątki ogólne będą wystarczające.
Co do tego dewelopowania, to mam niewielki udział -  raptem kilka poprawek i plugin do Integry (zresztą jeszcze nie zaakceptowany, ale działa).

----------


## Jarek.P

> i plugin do Integry (zresztą jeszcze nie zaakceptowany, ale działa).


No i tu mnie macie! 
To gdzie najsensowniej tego banana kupić?  :stir the pot:

----------


## kolorado

> No i tu mnie macie! 
> To gdzie najsensowniej tego banana kupić?


Ale OpenHAB bez problemów działa na Windowsie. Chyba że z innych powodów wolisz banany...  :wink: 

BTW: plugin do Integry niestety wymaga ETHM-1 lub INT-RS.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, zapoznam się, 
Banany swoją drogą bardzo lubię i ciekaw ich jestem w nowym dla mnie zastosowaniu, więc czemu nie. Banany z malinkami jeszcze... w końcu to by też rozwiązało moje problemy z RS485, zamiast tworzyć od zera protokół wymiany informacji, miałbym gotowca pracującego po IP. Co prawda koszta własne mocno by to podniosło, bo w miejsce podstawowego, najprostszego modułu do RS485: czyli prostej Atmegi 8 za 5zł i bufora linii za kolejne 5zł (i jeszcze jakaś niezbędna drobnica, no niechby za 10zł) mam z marszu stówkę (albo ponad) za najprostszą malinkę, w dodatku bez szans jej upchnięcia np. w puszce instalacyjnej pod wyłącznikiem (a więc nici z gaszenia światła w domowym kiblu za pomocą smartfona siedząc w pracy  :wink: ). Zresztą, niewątpliwie da się pożenić obie technologie, w końcu nie wierzę, by do tej rodziny ktoś nie zaimplementował RS485.

Plugin do Integry - no wiadomo, że jakoś z nią musi się komunikować, ETHM-1 oczywiście mam (ten moduł wchodził u mnie w skład podstawowego zestawu, rzeczy niezbędnych absolutnie  :smile:  ).

----------


## kolorado

> Banany z malinkami jeszcze... w końcu to by też rozwiązało moje problemy z RS485, zamiast tworzyć od zera protokół wymiany informacji, miałbym gotowca pracującego po IP.


Nie wiem za bardzo co planujesz, ale można kupić adapter RS232<->RS485 i podłączyć to do zwykłego PC. Oczywiście RPi też jak najbardziej, ale ja zdecydowałem się na coś większego, bo OpenHAB może z czasem się rozrosnąć i wtedy okaże się że RPi nie wystarczy. Zapewne masz jakąś maszynę przeznaczoną na serwerek, to jest IMO dobre miejsce dla OH. Oczywiście muszą być wszystkie kable w pobliżu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wszystkie kable w pobliżu są, oj sąąąą  :Lol: 



A co planuję? A żebym to ja wiedział... Moja domowa automatyka to póki co rozsiane moduły do sterowania grupami oświetlenia, inteligentne sterowanie recyrkulacją, czy drobiazgi w stylu sprawdzania i raportowania via terminal od alarmu, że listonosz był i coś do skrzynki wrzucił. Póki co każdy z takich modułów działa w pełni niezależnie (jedynie ten od skrzynki pocztowej z alarmem jest połączony), ale marzy mi się spięcie ich w sieć z możliwością sterowania zdalnego.

----------


## kolorado

> Póki co każdy z takich modułów działa w pełni niezależnie (jedynie ten od skrzynki pocztowej z alarmem jest połączony), ale marzy mi się spięcie ich w sieć z możliwością sterowania zdalnego.


Wydaje mi się, że OH nada się do tego celu idealnie. Tylko niekoniecznie potrzeba do tego RPi, skoro masz już jakiś serwer.

----------


## Jarek.P

To też o malinkach myślałem jako o tych rozsianych modułach po domu. Pokazana na zdjęciu serwerownia nie skupia wszystkiego, to jedynie centralny węzeł, ale np. sterowników oświetlenia mam cztery, instalowane są w różnych miejscach domu i grupują tam "swoje" linie oświetleniowe. Obecnie są to niezależne urządzenia a z czasem myślałem, żeby je wymienić na takie z komunikacją po RS485. I mogę to albo zrobić od zera na atmelach (jak planowałem do tej pory) albo cały taki moduł zrobić na RPI.

----------


## bajcik

O ile mnie szczatkowa wiedza o OpenHab nie myli, to wylaczanie swiatla w Jarkowym kiblu realizowalbym tak (BananaPi tylko dla rs486, jesli serwer nie moze magistrali obsłużyć sam)

Fizycznie:


```
              .--- atmega8 w kiblu
              |
 --+----------+--------------------- RS486
   |
  BananaPi       .-- Serwerek
   |             |
 --+-------+-----+----+------------ Ethernet
           |          |
  ETHM-1 --'          `-- Routerek ---- INTERNET ---- smartfon
```

Logicznie:



```
   .-- atmega w kiblu
   |
 ==+===+====+======================= OpenHab
       |    |
       |     `--- satel integra
       |
       `--smartfon
```

(kolorado, krzycz, jesli bede klamal!)

----------


## bogasman

Tak jak pisze kolorado OH można oczywiście uruchomić na Windowsie, tylko że Jarek chce też RS-485, 1-wire, DLNA, pewnie też sambę, jakiś serwer pocztowy i do tego żeby jak najmniejszy cug do prądu był. To wszystko można w kilka godzin postawić na RPI albo BananaPI i zapomnieć. Do teggo idealnie się to nadaje do zabawy z arduino itp. cudami. Ja wiem, że szkoda starego laptopa bo jednak ma jakąś wartość funkcjonalną o wiele wyższą niż cenę, no ale dla mnie to czas jest cenniejszy i zużycie prądu  :wink:  Bananek ma wszystko co RPI i jest do tego dosyć mocną maszynką ma 1GB ramu 1GBit kartę sieciową i SATA gotowe do podłączenia dysku, nie wymaga dodatkowego  chłodzenia. Aha jest też na Banana przygotowany przez naszych rodaków gotowy image OpenMediaVault.

----------


## kolorado

Czy mi się tylko wydaje, czy "Samba" faktycznie na Windowsach jest preinstalowana?  :wink: 

Ja tam żadnego problemu w Bananie nie widzę, ale IMO system można postawić na tym sprzęcie, co już jest. Docelowo można się zastanowić jakiej maszyny użyć, należy wszystko kroić na miarę. Tak jak pisałem do lapka można podpiąć prosty adapter RS-485 za kilkanaście złotych (jeśli na USB, to trochę więcej), adapter 1-wire także (nieco więcej). Zresztą decyzja należy do Jarka, ja tylko podaję tańszą alternatywę.

----------


## bogasman

No cóż, tak jak piszesz, tymczasowo to tańsza alternatywa i pewnie  lepiej postawić sobie OH na windzie i zobaczyć z czym to się je a potem decydować o potencjalnych zmianach.

----------


## Jarek.P

Też właśnie na razie zobaczę o co w tym OH biega. 

Nawiasem mówiąc z konwerterem RS485 na RS232 nie ma żadnego problemu, sobie zrobiłem już dawno  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Panowie specjaliści od OH, wytłumaczcie mi tak na dzieńdobry jedną rzecz, bo zacząłem czytać o tym systemie i to pozostaje póki co dla mnie niejasne. OH integruje mi domową automatykę (załóżmy roboczo, że moja automatyka jest w stanie zintegrować się z czymkolwiek) za pośrednictwem serwera OH i umożliwia jej zdalną kontrolę z aplikacji klienckich np. na smartfonie.

Super, dotąd rozumiem, wizja bardzo mi się podoba, niejasne jest dla mnie natomiast w jaki sposób aplikacja kliencka ma się łączyć z serwerem.
Serwer tkwi w domu, ma lokalny adres IP, całość schowana za NATem, moim firewallem oraz przepuszczona przez operatora internetu (w moim przypadku jest to Plus LTE), który bezwzględnie wycina wszystkie porty poza niezbędnymi szaremu internaucie. Dodatkowo mam dynamiczne IP i co najwyżej możliwość skonfigurowania jakiegoś Dynamic DNS.
Druga strona, na której jest klient: smartfon pracuje z innym operatorem, jestem w pracy, więc nie ma mowy o żadnym wifi z tej samej podsieci, co w domu. Czy jedno z drugim dogada się bez problemu? Jeśli tak, to jak, po jakich portach, jak klient wie, gdzie szukać serwera? 
Jeśli zaś odpowiedź na powyższe pytanie brzmi "nie", to co dalej? Hamachi? Czy Open VPN wystawione z mojego routera (nie używałem jeszcze, ale mogę)?

----------


## kolorado

Ja akurat nie jestem specjalistą w zakresie dostępu z zewnątrz, mam po prostu statyczny IP i skonfigurowany VPN. W ten sposób dostaję do lokalnej sieci zarówno z PC, jak i z telefonu. Bezpośrednio OH nie mam wystawionego, ale też można. Aplikacja na telefonie posiada nawet zdefiniowane 2 adresy: lokalny i zewnętrzny.
Trzecia opcja to "cloud service" my.openHAB: https://my.openhab.org/, ale jest jeszcze w fazie beta i sam nie używałem, bo nie potrzebuję. Jak rozumiem w tym układzie to serwer OH łączy się do my.openHAB przesyłając wszystkie dane. Mam kontakt z osobą która używa tego serwisu, ale nie mam informacji czy są z nią jakieś problemy i jaką ma funkcjonalność. Na szybko znalazłem taki opis:

To cater for secure remote access, we have furthermore just started a private beta of a new service: my.openHAB will provide you the ability to connect to your openHAB over the Internet, securely, through commercial SSL certificates, without a need for making any holes in your home router and without a need for a static IP or dynamic DNS service. It does not store any data, but simply acts as a proxy that blindly forwards the communication.

Czyli serwis działa jako proxy - udostępnia serwer na jakimś konkretnym URLu, co chyba załatwiało by to sprawę. Nie wiem jak to działa z aplikacjami klienckimi, trzeba by potestowac najlepiej.
Co do portów, to serwer działa na 8080, ale oczywiście da sie to przekonfigurować.
To tyle informacji które posiadam. Po więcej trzeba by pogóglać albo zapytać na GG.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, serwer postawiony, póki co wsadziłem nań demonstrację ze strony openhaba, smartfon pięknie wszystkim steruje i juz mi się micha cieszy  :smile: 

Dla potencjalnych zainteresowanych od razu, na gorąco garść informacji:
1) serwer OpenHab bez problemu można postawić na windowsach. Ze strony projektu zresztą wynika, że w zasadzie można go postawić na wszystkim, na czym tylko java działa.
2) Zdalny dostęp (np. ze smartfona) odbywa się po porcie 8080, żeby to działało wystarczyło na routerze skonfigurować przekierowanie tegoż portu z WANu routera na adres serwera za NATem.
3) dynamiczne IP ze strony providera internetowego zwalczyłem pierwszą z brzegu usługą dynamic dns, mój router szczęśliwie to wspiera.

I to na razie tyle, ja wracam do zabawy, o kolejnych wnioskach będę informował na bieżąco  :smile:  
Swoją drogą, czy jest jakieś forum poświęcone OH?

----------


## kolorado

> Dla potencjalnych zainteresowanych od razu, na gorąco garść informacji:
> 1) serwer OpenHab bez problemu można postawić na windowsach. Ze strony projektu zresztą wynika, że w zasadzie można go postawić na wszystkim, na czym tylko java działa.


No przecież pisałem że działa. Sam używam na Windzie i Debianie.




> 2) Zdalny dostęp (np. ze smartfona) odbywa się po porcie 8080, żeby to działało wystarczyło na routerze skonfigurować przekierowanie tegoż portu z WANu routera na adres serwera za NATem.


Na 8080 jest HTTP, HTTPS jest na 8443. Do zabawy wystarczy oczywiście publiczny dostęp na porcie 8080, ale do celów "produkcyjnych" raczej trzeba skonfigurować autoryzację i HTTPS.




> Swoją drogą, czy jest jakieś forum poświęcone OH?


Wspomniane przeze mnie GG: https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=pl#!forum/openhab
Polecam przejrzeć także Wiki: https://github.com/openhab/openhab/wiki

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za te linki, google groups sam znalazłem, zaś ten link wiki wcześniej zignorowałem, bo uznałem, że skoro "wiki", to będzie jakiś encyklopedyczna notka n/t systemu, podczas gdy tam jest właśnie całe kompendium wiedzy. Nic, będę miał co robić. A niezależnie od tego , muszę przysiąść nad implementacją jakiegoś interfejsu do moich sterowników, bo serwer serwerem, ale sam serwer wiele nie da, jeśli z niczym nie będzie połączony.

----------


## bajcik

> smartfon pięknie wszystkim steruje i juz mi się micha cieszy





> ale sam serwer wiele nie da, jeśli z niczym nie będzie połączony.


To czym sterowałeś? Co robi to demo? (ja jeszcze nie stawiałem tego u siebie)

----------


## Jarek.P

Demo stanowi jakiś kompletny system sterowania oświetleniem, żaluzjami i ogrzewaniem w hipotetycznym domu, można sobie tym wszystkim sterować, nie ma to jednak żadnego odniesienia do fizycznych urządzeń, bo te po prostu nie istnieją. Tak więc moja zabawa póki co ograniczała się do klikania paluchem w komórce w wyłącznik oświetlenia w "bathroomie" i cieszenia się jak głupi do sera, że na serwerze widać, że to światło tamże zgasło albo się zapaliło.

Poważniej zaś do tematu podchodząc, nawet to demo pokazuje bardzo fajne możliwości systemu, o ile możliwość zapalania światła w łazience przy pomocy komórki jest tyle śmieszna, co kompletnie zbędna, tak już pokazanie w prostym komunikacie na telefonie, że w domu są trzy niezgaszone światła i dwa otwarte okna, podczas gdy dom powinien być zamknięty na cztery spusty, a my w pracy/szkole, jest już cenna.

----------


## Myjk

Witam, wpadłem tylko na krótko po odszkodowanie, bo przez wątkotwórcę spędziłem ponad siedem dni na czytaniu dziennika (i nie mówię że bez przyjemności!), kosztem życia rodzinnego -- innymi słowy żona ma na mnie FOCHA, bo zamiast w łóżku siedziałem przy telefonie czytając wyżej podpisanego. Odszkodowanie przyjmuję w dowolnej postaci, najlepiej naturalnej, o zwłaszcza naturalnej! Poza tym dodatkowe odszkodowanie należy się także za straty moralne, gdyż lektura i obserwacje poczynań wpędza w kompleksy. Powiem więcej, wprowadzanie czytających w błąd też powinno się wątkotwórcy wyżej podpisanemu odbić czkawką, gdyż absolutną niemożliwością jest, aby jedna i ta sama osoba posiadała tak ogromny zakres wiedzy teoretycznej i zdolności manualnej! To jest po prostu NIE-MO-ŻLI-WE. Protestuję! W imieniu nauki protestuję!!!

----------


## Jarek.P

...yyyy.... Dobra! Daleko nie masz, w takim razie zapraszam po odbiór odszkodowania w formie jak najbardziej naturalnej (ale uprzedzam: przemysłowej, "Jarkowego" jakoś ostatnio nie warzę), a w ramach leczenia kompleksów oferuję wycieczkę po Domu w Lesie połączoną z pokazywaniem palcem wszystkich fuszerek i niedoróbek, które wynikły z braków wiedzy i doświadczenia u niżej podpisanego, uczciwie muszę przyznać, że jest ich trochę. I choć pociechą dla mnie jest fakt, że licząc proporcjonalnie: fuszerki / całość roboty wykonanej przez osobę nie wypadam wcale najgorzej na tle fachowców, którzy się przewinęli przez naszą budowę, to jednak faktem jest, że duuuużo jest takich rzeczy, które robiąc drugi raz zrobiłbym inaczej albo przynajmniej staranniej  :smile:  Ten tylko plus, że o swoich fuszerkach wiem, a cudze co jakiś czas odkrywamy, w różnych okolicznościach zresztą.

PS: niemniej dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 
PS2: ale cały Nasz Dziennik na telefonie przeczytać, czy nawet przejrzeć... albo masz duży telefon, albo dobre oczy  :smile: 
PS3: w imieniu nauki? A co ja nauce winien?  :Confused:

----------


## dorkaS

Jarku, z naturalnych rzeczy to może Koledze kunę...

----------


## Jarek.P

O, dobre, dobre, ale kurczę, nie mam aktualnie, wszystkie mnie wyszli jak raz...  :Confused:

----------


## Myjk

Co, biednemu robaczkowi, po oględzinach i leczeniu kompleksów na podstawie "Jarkowych fuszerek", skoro nie będzie mi dane doskoczyć wziąć do tego poziomu nawet jak rynce wysoko do góry wyciągnę. Inna sprawa, że ja z takich okazji korzystam chętnie -- Żona tylko ma problemy z akceptacją takiego stanu, zwłaszcza, że jako budowlaniec z wykształcenia, pesymista budowlany z Niej przebrzydły -- i nic to że Jarek z Marek miał browarek (choć już nie ma), gdyż posiadając "za pasem" medalistę ogólnopolskich konkursów browarniczych, z trunkiem wybornym (absolutnie!) leczniczym, na czas dokładnych oględzin, problemu być nie powinno.  :wink:  A może w stanie upojenia, wyżej podpisany, coś podpowie więcej na temat projektu i budowy niż tutaj napisać zdołał.  :wink: 

Ad. PS. Ponoć się wazeliną umazałem -- ale to tylko złe języki, ludzkie pomówienia!
Ad. PS2. Po paru latach wykonywania rękodzieła z myszką w prawej dłoni i wślepianiu się w obrazy ruchome pokazywane przez monitor, wzrok rzeczywiście już nie ten -- stąd większość lektury spędzona zdecydowanie przy ekranie 24". Jeno z wieczora, by mej białej łasicy z lasu nie prowokować, uciekać od od komputera wypadało, by pokątnie skończyć tę chłostę czym prędzej.
Ad. PS3. Gdyż wykorzystujesz perfidnie do realizowania swoich niecnych czynów, niewinną dziewicę!

PS. 4. Pozdrawiam ze Stodoły w Wesołym Lesie z niechybnym zamiarem przeprowadzenia się do Kostki w Polu na Zakręcie.
PS. 5. Dziękuję za dobre chęci, lecz z pytaniem śpieszę: po cóż mi Jarkowa kuna, skoro mam w "swoim parku" lochy z młodymi i już nie raz można było z mym udziałem kręcić teledysk do Pana Kleksa (dosłownie, kleksa)? Poza tym zdarzają się też lisy, zające, kozy (nie dojne), o jeżach nocujących notorycznie w psiej budzie przez grzeczność nie pomnę. To i kuna pewnie, choć może nieco bardziej kurturarna, przemyka niezauważona. Natury u nas w podwawielu dostatek!

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja chętnie zamienię jeże na bażanty. Bo jeże zawsze chciałem (a nie ma), bażantów natomiast u nas dużo. Kunę mogę dołożyć gratis, jak się kolejna złapie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Przyziemnych kłujących, choć zapchlone niestety piekielnie i śmierdzące, nie wymienię na (kolejne) trzeszczące skrzydlate. Mam bowiem w zanadrzu do licytacji pawie zza płota. Sąsiad postanowił "hodować", stwierdzając przy okazji zwrócenia uwagi że mordę piłują niemiłosiernie w nocy noworodkowi i rodzicom tegoż spać nie dając -- że to nie bardziej uciążliwe niż szczekające psy. Zamykać natomiast "w kurniku" ich na noc nie będzie, bo to niehumanitarne (?). Tych wyjątkowo ładnych i kolorowych "smoków" za płotem największemu wrogowi nie życzę. Skubańce trąbią głośniej niż silnik odrzutowy na dopalaczach, zwłaszcza jak się rozedrą o 3-4 rano (siedząc na moim dachu) gdy cisza jak makiem zasiał. Kogut (którego sąsiad też posiada, wraz z całą jajkową fabryką) to przy nich mały pikuś.

Dla Twojego pocieszenia Jarku napiszę, że natura nie dokucza tylko Tobie. Szwagier (kierunek Otwock, ma podobny lasek jak Twój), też miał kunę -- i też walczył podobnie jak Ty. Miał też szerszenie, ale do tego stopnia, że w pewnym momencie zastanawiał się czemu ściana mu grzeje. Podejrzewając nawet, że jakaś ekipa zamurowała mu kaloryfer. Później jednak płyta zaczęła mięknąć, aż zrobił się ni to przeciek ni to grzyb -- wtedy szybko się okazało, że ma jednak lokatorów. Struł bydlaki przez małą dziurkę -- po wycięciu KG wyglądało to nieco przerażająco, bo gniazdo było przeogromne. 

Ja też obecnie mam szerszenie, ale ponieważ zagnieździły się w szczycie dachu  i od strony z której nie ma z nimi kontaktu, postanowiłem z nimi nie walczyć. Od kiedy się zagnieździły jest zdecydowanie mniej os. Z dwojga złego wolę już szerszenie, choć przeraźliwie wielkie i brzęczące, niekiedy wejdziemy na siebie gdy się jakiś zgubi i ciarki mi po plecach przechodzą od samego dźwięku, to jednak są mniej upierdliwe i groźne niż osy gdyż starają się czym prędzej oddalić, a i wolniejsze zdecydowane toteż łatwiej strącić w razie zagrożenia.

Także trzymajmy się ramy... my leśne gałgany.  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pawi nie chcę! Po pierwsze, miałem okazję parę razy usłyszeć, jak te ptaszki pięknie ćwierkają i chyba wolę bażanty. Poza tym... jak słysze o pawiach, zwykle przypomina mi się sytuacja z Chmielewskiej, opisana przez nią w dawnych czasach, gdy jeszcze pisała ciekawie, o ile pamiętam opisała ją dwukrotnie: w Autobiografii i w "Jeden kierunek ruchu": jeden pan postawił samochód (marki Simca, stanowiący dla niego bóstwo absolutne i miłość jedyną) pod drzewem, które było grzędą dla sporego stadka pawi. Po paru godzinach samochód wyglądał... ano według opisu, jakoś tak:



Szerszenie, osy - to już wszystko też przerabialiśmy.

----------


## bajcik

Nie mogę znaleść w tym dzienniku jaki był podkład po panele na podłogówkę.
Jarek, jak to sie nazywało? Czy polecasz?
Na boczku czytam o różnch wariantach, ale takich mat (jak kojarzę - srebrzystych i dziurowanych) nigdzie nie widzę.

----------


## Jarek.P

Może dlatego, że one nie były srebrzyste, tylko zielone  :smile: 

jak się nazywało - nie pamiętam, ale kupiłem to na Allegro, na wygląd jest to normalny XPS, tylko że dziurkowany. Takich teraz w sprzedaży nie widzę, są cieńsze (2-3mm, ja potrzebowałem 5mm), ale w sumie nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby kupić normalne XPSy wymaganej grubości, z kawałka cienkościennej rurki zrobić sobie wycinak do dziur i rąbać przez całą paczkę naraz, kilkanaście minut i będziesz miał dziurkowany autorski podkład  :smile: 

Czy polecam? W zasadzie tak, podłoga na której to leży grzeje jak należy. Wadą natomiast jest to, że ta podłoga jest wyraźnie głośniejsza (głośniej się na niej tupie chodząc) od tych samych desek leżących w innych pomieszczeniach na paździeżowych ekopłytach tej samej grubości.

----------


## dorkaS

Ja tam chętnie sójkę, co ma naboje w tyłku i mą elewację uwielbia  i dewelopera za płotem  nawet na pawie zamienię  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale w sensie... "farbuje", czy dziury robi?

U sąsiada w pierwszym roku po zrobieniu elewacji jakieś ptaszydło wyrąbało dziurę na środku połaci ściany do gołego podłoża. U nas szczęśliwie takich prób nie było, jedynie sikorki i szpaki licznie zamieszkują co roku każdą możliwą szparę, ale własnych nie robią, o nieeee...

----------


## Jarek.P

Pochwalić się chciałem jedną rzeźbą  :smile: 

Jak się w zabudowie kuchennej wymyśli zakańczającą dolny ciąg szafkę w kształcie ćwiartki koła, to niestety, ale potem się ma problem: co zrobić z cokołem pod taką szafką.
- rozwiązanie najprostsze: cokołem zamknąć jedynie szafki kubiczne a pod tą ćwierćkolistą nie robić go wcale. Jest to bardzo szybki sposób, ale i bardzo problematyczny: cokolwiek nam bowiem w kuchni upadnie na podłogę, to choćby się to działo na drugim jej końcu, jest więcej jak pewne, że owo coś się wturla właśnie pod tą szafkę. Rzeczy niekuliste też się wturlają. Albo wślizgną, wpełzną, teleportują się nawet, pewne jednak jest, że tacy uciekinierzy nie spoczną na środku kuchni przy naszych nogach, gdzie je łatwo znaleźć, wpadną właśnie pod taką szafkę. Wiem, o czym piszę, dwa lata takie rozwiązanie u nas funkcjonowało...
- rozwiązanie z pogranicza elegancji i praktyki: wziąć normalny, prosty cokół i aproksymować nim wymagany okrąg. no po prostu zrobić cokół prawie półkolisty z trzech odcinków prostych, jakoś je łącząc na przegięciach.
- rozwiązanie supereleganckie: zamówić cokół gięty w najbliższej wytwórni mebli giętych  :smile:  Brzmi idiotycznie, ale po zamawianiu frontów giętych do tejże szafki nic mnie już nie zdziwi.
- no i wreszcie rozwiązanie, które spadło na mnie w jednym przebłysku natchnienia i którym się chciałem pochwalić:

1) się bierze 3mm "plecówkę" z licem w kolorze korpusów zabudowy kuchennej.
2) z tejże plecówki wycina się sześć sztuk formatek na cokół, o wymaganej długości (wzór na obwód *ćwiartki* koła to 1/2pi*r)
3) znajduje się gdzieś w domu "kopyto", znaczy jakieś koliste coś o promieniu takim, jak wymagany promień cokołu pod tą naszą szafkę.
4) wymyśla się jakiś system mocowania do kopyta (patrz punkt  następny)
5) Bierzemy jedną formatkę i owijamy na kopycie, końce jakoś mocujemy do kopyta (ja zrobiłem to przy pomocy kawałka druta mocowanego prowizorycznie do kopyta i owijanego naokoło końców formatek).
6) Bierzemy drugą formatkę, smarujemy po całości klejem, owijamy wokół formatki pierwszej, wsuwając końce pod użyte mocowania.
7) powtarzamy krok 6 do wyczerpania zapasu formatek.
8 ) zostawiamy całość do dnia następnego, wtedy po zdjęciu z kopyta powinniśmy otrzymać takie oto cudeńko:



(uprasza się o zignorowanie bałaganu widocznego w tle, to jest w trakcie sprzątania! tak gdzieś od roku)

Po docięciu i kilku upojnych chwilach ze szlifierką taśmową:

----------


## bajcik

Wyszło bardzo przyzwoicie.
Czy płaty były normalne, bez jakiegoś "gotowania na parze" żeby zmiękczyć?

----------


## Jarek.P

Najnormalniejsze w świecie, gięte ot tak po prostu, łapą. Promień gięcia 37cm i spokojnie dałoby się mniejszy, przy tym było bezproblemowo, ta 3mm plecówka jest jednak dość wiotka.

----------


## rewo66

Jak powiedział pewien pan "Potrzeba jest matką wynalazków"  :yes:  
Gdzies ty znalazł plecówki z licem jak fornir mebli kuchennych.  :eek:      Chyba że ci zostały kawałki po montażu twojej kuchni.  :wink: 

Wyszło git!!!!!! :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zostało po kuchni, bo zamawiając w hurtowni musiałem kupić całą płytę, nawet jak jej nie wykorzystałem. Zostało mi się ze dwa metry kwadratowe i przydaje się czasem  :smile: 

PS: dzięki!

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak ku przestrodze chciałem napisać, że jakieś podstawowe środki przeciwpożarowe (choćby baniaczek z wodą) jednak w warsztacie są potrzebne. Przekonałem się o tym w weekend, na szczęście nieszkodliwie, ale...
Wydawać by się mogło, że warsztacik stolarsko-ślusarsko-elektroniczny, w którym się nie spawa, nie używa (na ogół) otwartego ognia ani nie bawi w domorosłego kowala, w którym instalacja jest w stanie bardzo dobrym - że taki warsztat jest pożarowo względnie bezpieczny. Też mi się tak wydawało. 

Rzeźbiłem sobie w sobotę coś w drewnie, m.in. przy pomocy felcownicy wycinałem w sklejce rowek. Moja felcownica jest zrobiona ze starej szlifierki kątowej (szlifierka+przystawka do felcowaania), więc obroty ma duże, trociny spod niej zwykle wychodziły dość gorące. Urządzenie ma płócienny worek do zbierania tychże trocin, jednak w trakcie pracy, zwłaszcza przy frezowaniu bardzo suchego drewna i tak mocno pyli, więc "siwy dym" w powietrzu jest rzeczą normalną. 
Tnę ja więc sobie ten rowek, pokasłując dyskretnie od wdychanych trocin, siwością powietrza wokół się nie przejmuję, bo przecież normalne. To, że worek na trociny się robi gorący to też normalne, więc mnie nie dziwi. I gdybym z jakichkolwiek powodów w tym momencie skończył pracę, zostawił narzędzie na stole (z drewnianym blatem) i wyszedł z warsztatu, być może mielibyśmy wraz z rodziną obecnie spory problem na głowie...
Szczęśliwie miałem jeszcze jeden rowek do wycięcia, szczęśliwie wziąłem urządzenie ponownie do ręki, dzięki czemu zwróciłem uwagę, że po pierwsze worek na trociny miejscami jakoś tak parzyć zaczął, po drugie w jednym miejscu ciemnieje w szybkim tempie, po trzecie wreszcie "siwy dym", który powinien właśnie osiadać wokół, z owego worka leci sobie stróżką do góry...

Trociny zostały oczywiście natychmiast wysypane do wiaderka i zalane wodą i właściwie możnaby się pośmiać z pożaru w skali mikro, ale po fakcie, kiedy dotarło do mnie, że właśnie minąłem się o krok z pożarem w skali makro, trochę mnie strzeliło. Czujnik dymu do zamontowania w warsztacie wysunął się tym samym na czoło listy zakupów, ja zaś zastanawiam się jeszcze nad środkami prewencji, najlepiej takimi, które byłyby pod ręką, do użycia od razu i bez wahania, czy już jest tak źle że odpalamy sprzęt, czy jeszcze nie. Dostępne w sklepach gaśnice niestety nie spełniają tego warunku, ponieważ są dość drogie, jednorazowe i przy małych pożarach robią większą demolkę, niż sam pożar, więc pewnie w pierwszym momencie, przy niewinnie wyglądającej sytuacji byłyby silne opory przed używaniem armaty na wróbla, co byłoby z jednej strony rozsądne, z drugiej - niekoniecznie. 
Czy da się jeszcze kupić hydronetkę wodną? Taką plastikową, pamiętaną przez moje pokolenie z obozów harcerskich (takich w leśnych stanicach) jako idealne narzędzie do budzenia harcerek z sąsiedniego budynku/namiotu? 
A tak w ogóle z rozrzewnieniem wspominam samochodowe gaśnice halonowe z lat 80tych: praktyczny "dezodorant", gaszący ogień błyskawicznie, do takiego użycia typu "szybko ugasić stół w warsztacie, bo się palić w rogu zaczął" byłby idealny, niestety halonki zostały zabronione bo szkodliwe, czy cośtam i najlepszych gaśnic świata w związku z tym też już nie ma  :sad: 

Na zakończenie zaś, żeby jakieś zdjęcie do tekstu dodać - testowa produkcja z najnowszego nabytku do warsztatu, w dwóch egzemplarzach, bo dwójka dzieci do obsłużenia była  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Nie no ten kastecik to wyszedł Ci całkiem całkiem  :smile: 

A co do pożaru, to może zacznij od takiego pistoletu na wodę  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pistolet na wodę (w formie spryskiwacza z najsilniejszym sikiem, jaki znajdę) jest bardzo dobrym pomysłem i zaopatrzę się w niego co rychlej, a kastecik - TO JEST UFO, profanie jeden!!!  :mad:   :big grin:

----------


## dorkaS

Teraz ufo, a na przyszłość kastecik jak znalazł  :smile: 

Tak mi się przypomniało, u Dziadka w warsztacie z prymitywnych gaszących stało zawsze wiadro z piachem. Obok gaśnicy i koca  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiadro z piachem też jest niegłupie  :smile: 

W międzyczasie podrążyłem temat czujek dymu, wyniki są mało zachęcające, niestety. W skrócie: czujki dymu dzielą się na te powszechnie dostępne, ale beznadziejne (mało skuteczne, podatne na fałszywe alarmy) i te bardzo dobre, ale niemożliwe do kupienia przez osobę prywatną i niemal niemożliwe do zainstalowania tak, jak ja bym to widział.

----------


## Myjk

Jarku, szukałeś także w akcesoriach alarmowych? Mam właśnie bezprzewodowe czujki dymu podpięte do alarmu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Szukałem w przeróżnych miejscach, to co znajdowałem się pokrywa ze sobą. Czujki mają różnych producentów, różny marketing, ale działanie takie samo: wykrywają dym za pomocą bariery optoelektronicznej, która stwierdza pogorszenie przejrzystości powietrza.  W warsztacie takie rozwiązanie będzie raczej mało skuteczne, bo z przejrzystością powietrza bywa różnie również z niepożarowych przyczyn, poza tym taka czujka po jej zapyleniu stanie się niewrażliwa.
Druga grupa czujek to te wykrywające nagły wzrost temperatury. Skuteczne w 100%, ale dla mnie trochę zbyt późne, wolę czujkę, kóra zasygnalizuje mi, że coś się tli na stole, niż taką, która powie, że cały stół się pali w najlepsze.
Są czujki "2w1" (obie powyższe), ale na dobrą sprawę one tylko łączą wady obu rozwiązań. Rozwiązania "3w1" (powyższe plus detekcja czadu) niewiele już wnoszą do tematu, bo też dla mnie to już zbyt późno.

Te czujki idealne zaś, o których piszę to czujki izotopowe, one wykrywają same związki dymu w powietrzu są bardzo skuteczne, bardzo niezawodne i bardzo restrykcyjnie nie-do-kupienia przez prywatną osobę. Właśnie z powodu zawartego w nich izotopu wielkości łebka od szpilki, wytwarzającego promieniowanie alfa, a więc na dobrą sprawę kompletnie nieszkodliwego (promieniowanie alfa jest wytłumiane już przez kilkucentymetrową warstwę powietrza, taki izotop mógłby zaszkodzić jedynie, gdybym się uparł wydłubać izotop z jego obudowy i go np. połknąć [najlepiej wielokrotnie] albo nosić w bieliźnie).

----------


## Jarek.P

Mały update dla potencjalnie zainteresowanych tematem: hasło do wpisania w gógla: Ei100B. I już nic więcej nie piszę, bo to pewnie strasznie nielegalne i broń boże lepiej nie kupować, więc żeby nie było, że kogoś namawiam.

----------


## aiki

Tak. dostępne optyczne. Byle zamiatanie i trochę kurzu robi alarm ppoż.
I jeszcze z raz do roku konserwacja.

----------


## Jarek.P

No, ten wyżej podlinkowany przeze mnie optyczny bynajmniej nie jest...  :big lol:

----------


## bajcik

Rozwiązanie na same wióry tylko: może metalowe wiadro z odrobiną wody zamiast worka? Trociny będa nasiąkały. Możesz potem przerobić na brykiet  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

...yyyyy.... tu masz moją felcownicę, zdjęcie z czasów produkcji mebli kuchennych, z workiem zastępczym (oryginalny wtedy się zapodział był gdzieś):



wydaje mi się, że podczepienie do tego urządzenia wiaderka z wodą odrobinkę by utrudniło jego używanie  :big grin:

----------


## bajcik

uuuuu
a pdoczepić do tego odkurzacz przemyslowy zalany częściowo wodą?

----------


## Jarek.P

Pewnie się da, ale z drugiej strony nie wiem, czy jest sens aż tak kombinować. To urządzenie było przeze mnie używane dość intensywnie i taki numer odwaliło po raz pierwszy. Będę mu to pamiętał i na przyszłość zwracał uwagę na to, co się dzieje z workiem, również natychmiast go opróżniał po robocie, myślę, że to wystarczy. Bardziej mnie w tej sytuacji przejęło coś innego: zaczęło mi się palić coś, co wydawać by się mogło, jest całkowicie bezpieczne (w pożarowym sensie, bo pozatym do szczególnie bezpiecznych to narzędzie nie należy) i które zwykle ot tak po prostu przy pracy odkładałem do tej pory na bok, zawartością worka nie przejmując się, o ile wyraźnie nie był wypełniony. Tą felcownicę będę od tej pory pilnował, ale jutro czy za tydzień może mnie w taki sam sposób zaskoczyć coś innego, również pozornie niegroźnego. Stąd właśnie pomysł na zorganizowanie SKUTECZNEGO detektora dymu jako pierwszej linii "zabeśpieczenia pepoż" ( (c) by "Pieniądze to nie wszystko")

----------


## DrKubus

> Mały update dla potencjalnie zainteresowanych tematem: hasło do wpisania w gógla: Ei100B. I już nic więcej nie piszę, bo to pewnie strasznie nielegalne i broń boże lepiej nie kupować, więc żeby nie było, że kogoś namawiam.


Zanim kupisz podpytaj jeszcze sprzedawcę, bo na ulotce jak wół stoi żeby używać w czystych pomieszczeniach, w razie prac szczelnie zakryć... wiec śmiem twierdzić ze w chmurze pyłu może szybko przestać spełniać swoją funkcje

----------


## bogasman

Jarku, halonowych gaśnic to już raczej nigdzie nie znajdziesz, a nawet jeśli, to użycie jest karalne, chociaż czego oczy nie widzą... 
Można jednak kupić "zamienniki" tj. gaśnice gazowe np na gaz FE36, bardzo skuteczne i wydajne, tylko, że drogie.
Są dostępne w rozsądnych cenach gaśnice śniegowe (CO2) np 5kg no i proszkowe, tylko użycie tych ostatnich to katastrofa...
Gaśnica śniegowa jest moim zdaniem najlepszym rozwiązaniem, tylko trzeba umieć się nią posługiwać i rozumieć zagrożenia.
Co do detekcji, to czujka jonizacyjna nie nadaje się do zapylonych pomieszczeń. W takich pomieszczeniach stosuje się czujki temperaturowe i płomienia.
Popularny jest TOP-40 Polon alfa. Jest też DOT 4046 i DUT 6046.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, dzieki za informacje.

Te czujki - fajnie, ale jak pisałem, mnie średnio interesuje wykrywanie temperatury i płomienia, bo dla mnie to już za późno, chcę wczesnego ostrzegania. Czujka jonizacyjna... powiedzmy, że gdybym taką kupił (teoretycznie), to mógłbym (teoretycznie) spróbować, może dodając jej jakiś ekstra filtr przeciwpyłowy, choćby z gęstego materiału (pytanie tylko na ile zmniejszy to jej czułość, ale to by można było przetestować np. przy pomocy kawałka płonącej gazety), ewentualnie regularnie ją odmuchiwać z pyłu. W końcu to jedna czujka, a nie cały magazyn, do ogarnięcia by to było.

Gaśnica FE36 niestety odpada, bo stałaby się jednym z droższych urządzeń w moim warsztacie, nie jestem aż tak zdesperowany. Z gaśnicy CO2 miałem szkolenie praktyczne w pracy (w czasach gdy szkolenia BHP to były szkolenia, a nie parodie tychże) i też taką chcę z czasem kupić, żeby sobie wisiała gdzieś na ścianie na wsiakij słuczaj  :smile:  Ma chyba najlepszy stosunek jakości do ceny i spodziewanych zniszczeń wywołanych przez samą gaśnicę.

----------


## aiki

> No, ten wyżej podlinkowany przeze mnie optyczny bynajmniej nie jest...


O tego podlinkowanego mi nie chodziło. Z pracy pisałem i trochę mnie tam rozpraszały zajęcia i zdążyłeś posta nastukać zanim ja skończyłem.  :tongue:

----------


## noc

Jarek.P do Ciebie jako bardzo doświadczonego mam prośbę. 
Kuna wypowiedziała mi wojnę. Mam taki pomysł. Chcę zakupić siatkę heksagonalną o oczku 25mm i wys 1m. Siatkę ową chcę rozpiąć na solidnych słupkach w 4 narożnikach oddalonych parę metrów od ścian. Między słupkami mógłbym wstawić jakieś mniejsze słupki podtrzymujące. Ewentualnie mógłbym dla spokojności podłożyć coś pod rzeczoną siatkę by nie dotykała ziemi. Tylko co?  Taki obwód załączałbym na noc, kiedy ta szelma urządza sobie wycieczki tam i nazad. 
Jaki prąd radziłbyś na ową barierę wrzucić? 110 Volt czy inny? Jakaś przetwornica czy coś? Jestem laik w tym temacie. Nie chciałbym by jakiś człowiek ucierpiał przypadkiem. Na kunie mi nie zależy, ucieknie czy nie, nie moje zmartwienie. Ma nie wracać! Póki jeszcze dach nie jest do rozbiórki.
Może coś doradzisz w temacie? Jakiś pomysł?

----------


## Jarek.P

Cześć, odpisuję pod twoim postem w wątku o kunach.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tadaaaam:




TadAAAAAM:



TADaaaam:

----------


## aiki

Kupiłeś więcej?
Bo wiesz za chwilę możesz mieć przygodę w kuchni.
Podpiąłeś po satela?

----------


## Jarek.P

Na razie kupiłem jednego do testów, a ponieważ te wypadły pozytywnie, kupię jeszcze przynajmniej jeden, do zamontowania w jakimś centralnym punkcie domu, np w holu na poddaszu, gdzie ewentualny dym poleci sobie samoistnie.

One są samodzielne, tylko wyją, żeby podpiąć pod alarm musiałbym przeróbki robić, a tu, w tym konkretnym przypadku do przeróbek podchodzę jednak z pewną nieśmiałością, pogłębianą przez taki śmieszny okrągły znaczek widoczny wewnątrz obudowy na jednym z elementów...

Jeśli ktoś z Was ma w domu te takie czujki "optyczne", normalnie u nas sprzedawane, chętnie bym poznał wyniki podobnej próby: jak wielki kawał gazety trzeba spalić w pomieszczeniu z czujką, żeby wywołać alarm. U mnie wyjec wył w połowie płonięcia kawałka wielkości kartki A4 (pół strony małej gazety "Metro").

----------


## aiki

To jednak masz główkę od szpilki?
Nie czytałem specyfikacji bo niewiele rozumiem a nie chce mi się zagłębiać.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja tam nieeeewiem, było na ebayu to kupiłem, bo pisało w opisie, że dobre. Sienieeeeznam, nie?  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Jarek mam nadzieję że dobrze przykręciłeś tę czujkę i nie spadnie ona na zoll (czytaj podłogę) wywołując reakcję, którą ja bym zobaczył z okien mojego domu  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

E, nieeee, już prędzej jakąś anomalię wywoła   :Lol:  
No i ta, kuna, jak wróci, może w jakiegoś mutanta się zmieni...

(-->  Gołkowski "Ołowiany Świt" - świetna książka osadzona w klimatach "zony" okołoczarnobylskiej, dokładnie w stylu "Pikniku na skraju drogi" Strugackich, czytatym mocno polecam)

----------


## rudzik2005

Jarku na alle.... pod numerkiem 4868580855 jest coś takiego. Sam przymierzam się do tego typu czujnika.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wygląda fajnie. Nie mogę tylko znaleźć nigdzie informacji co do rodzaju zastosowanego w nim izotopu, ale urządzenie wygląda na stosunkowo nowoczesne, w dodatku spełniające wymogi jakichśtam certyfikatów, więc chyba nie jest zbudowane w oparciu o izotop polonu (stare konstrukcje czujek tak miały, przez co mogły być potencjalnie niebezpieczne), niemniej czułbym się jako właściciel bardzoej komfortowo wiedząc to na pewno.

Tak czy tak ja już czujkę mam, z jej czułości jestem bardzo zadowolony. Ponawiam zaś prośbę do posiadaczy czujek tych normalnie sprzedawanych w Polsce o wykonanie podobnego testu, jak ten mój: kawałek gazety wielkości A4, podpalony w pomieszczeniu, w którym jest czujka (nie tuż pod czujką, tylko po prostu w pomieszczeniu) i patrzymy ile gazety musi spłonąć, zanim zawyje alarm. U mnie równo połowa.

----------


## bajcik

Ułamek płonącej gazety wywołującej alarm może zależeć od wielu czynników:
- konstrukcja wentylacji w pomieszczeniu
- temperatura, wilgotność, pogoda
- wysokość czujki nad gazetą
- odległość pozioma czujki od gazety
- wymiary garnka
- wilgotność gazety i sposób jej pogniecenia
- co się wcześniej w pomieszczeniu robiło
- konkretny egzemplarz czujnika
- co to za gazeta i co w niej napisali  :wink: 

Sprawdzałeś czy wyniki sa powtarzalne dla tej samej czujki, tego samego garnka i tego samego numeru Metro?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Jarek.P

Bajcik, ja wiem, ale to jest najprostsza metoda pomiarowa, jaką wymyśliłem, co więcej ta metoda pomiarowa jest dla mnie o tyle miarodajna, że jak sobie napaliłem ognisko w miejscu potencjalnie pożarowym, to miałem bezpośredni empiryczny test, jak dym stamtąd się rozchodzi i jak czujka nań reaguje. Sprawdzałem powtarzalność dla innej strony tego samego numeru "Metra" i tego samego garnka, ale ze stołu warsztatowego, wynik: ten sam, alarm mniej więcej w połowie strony.
Spalona gazeta: "Metro" jest teoretycznie apolityczna, ale finansowo o ile wiem jest zależna od Agory (wydawca Gazety, Wyborczej itp.), a więc w pewnych kręgach taki test jest całkowicie niewiarygodny, "spalony" (nomen omen), a wyniki są na pewno sfałszowane i w teczce przywiezione od Putina, no ale co mam zrobić? Dla porównania spalić stronę "Gazety Polskiej"? Toć to przecież jeszcze bardziej ryzykowne, niż publiczne palenie Koranu w obecnej naszej sytuacji politycznej  :smile:  Bojówka miłujących pokój patriotów w glanach i z łysymi łbami mi tu wjedzie tłumaczyć, które gazety należy palić, a których nie wolno, po co mi to  :smile: 

A na poważnie: z tego, co czytałem o różnicach między czujką jonizacyjną a optyczną, to ta pierwsza wykrywa już niewielkie stężenie cząstek dymu (silnie pochłaniają promienie alfa, więc już ich śladowa obecność jest wyczuwana jako zmiana w natężeniu odbieranego przez detektor promieniowana izotopu), podczas gdy dla czujki optycznej musi się zrobić sino w powietrzu. Wszystkie znalezione przeze mnie materiały twierdzą zgodnie, że jonizacyjne są czulsze, ciekaw jestem jednak jak bardzo.

PS: dotrzymuję słowa i robię porządki w warsztacie: no mówię wam, jaka fajna sprawa takie porządki raz na jakiś czas. Ile dawno zaginionych rzeczy się znajduje, a ile takich, których w życiu na oczy się nie widziało i nie wiadomo, skąd się wzięły? Nie wspominając już zupełnie o efektach ubocznych takich porządków: tych pozytywnych: mnóstwo miejsca nagle się zwalnia, ale i negatywnych: potem przez jakiś czas ni cholery nie wiadomo, gdzie co leży, a człowiek się z każdym ruchem zastanawia, czy ścisk śrubowy to w szufladzie "ślusarz", szufladzie "stolarz", czy w "narzędzia inne":



PS2: kolejną kunę mamy. Lata po dachu, do środka nie włazi (mam nadzieję, że wszystkie drogi odcięte), ale mi też już byle kuna nie straszna. Klatka pożyczona, więc muszę zacząć od jajka z niespodzianką. Cóż...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Było se takie cudo zamontować:



"Tablica cieni", 



"Shadow board"

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj mam i tablice (takie klasyczne, dziurkowane), ale żeby wszystko na tablicach powiesić, musiałbym nimi obkleić wszystkie ściany w warsztacie, szuflady o wiele praktyczniejsze są. Kusi mnie tylko, żeby z czasem wymienić posiadane tablice (plastikowe z Lidla) na jakieś profi, bo dość badziewne są.

----------


## bajcik

Może takie tablice powinny być zamocowane na szynach, jak w szafie tylko więcej niż 2 warstwy? Wtedy chowasz na boczcek tablicę stolarską a wysuwasz elektroniczną. Albo ślusarską. I wszystkie nad tym samym blatem.
We wersji dla ambitnych blatów też można zrobić kilka, i szybkim ruchem przerzucać się z jednej roboty na inną  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Mieliśmy taki regał magazynowy w firmie  :Lol:

----------


## bajcik

Doskonałe! To powinno być też w każdej kuchni (wysokie do końca poddasza) i garderobie damskiej.

----------


## aiki

> Mieliśmy taki regał magazynowy w firmie


Idealne na buty małżonki  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Jarek fajne szufladki. Z czasem przywykniesz do nowych porządków. Ja też jestem na etapie wprowadzania ergonomii i ładu w mojej narzędziowni. Bo do niedawna wyglądało to bardzo podobnie jak wcześniej u ciebie  :wink:  Garaż już wysprzątany, więc czas był ku temu by przed sezonem wiosenno - letnio - jesiennym coś zdziałać w narzędziowni. Kurczę a nagromadziło się tego trochę  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ten regał był bardzo fajny, na tym rysunku widać samą ideę, ale tam jeździły sobie dość szeroko rozstawione blaty (półki) i skojarzyło mi się to natychmiast, jak przeczytałem o tych blatach od stołu podmienianych w zależności od rodzaju działań  :smile: 

Jako garderoba damska, czy magazyn butów żony jednak to ustrojstwo nie nadawałoby się kompletnie i absolutnie. Dlaczego? Dlatego, że wynalazek miał bardzo wolny czas dostępu. Podawało się numer potrzebnej półki, po czym trzeba było mozolnie czekać, aż całość się przemieli i podstawi się właściwa półka, to potrafiło trwać irytująco długo, jak się czekało na jedną półkę. Przy standardowym dla naszych kochanych pań porannym "co ja dziś na siebie mam włożyć" całość skończyłaby się jakimś kataklizmem na miarę supernowej chyba.

----------


## aiki

Korbka z boku i jak se zakręci tak szybko podstawi się odpowiedni rząd półek.

----------


## Jarek.P

A jak sądzisz, kto by był zawsze wołany do kręcenia tą korbą? Nie ma letko...

A z innej beczki zupełnie: dyskutowaliśmy dzisiaj przy rodzinnym, niedzielnym obiadku o tzw. zawodach podwyższonego ryzyka (jak malarz, czy szewc  :Lol: ). Po tej rozmowie mnie tknęło: czy jeśli u mnie w warsztacie jest teraz szuflada z etykietką "malarz", to w tej etykiecie powinienem dla zachowania tradycji mieć zabunkrowaną piersiówkę?

----------


## aiki

Musiałbyś mieć więcej piersiówek.
Wiesz ślusarz, murarz i artysta - bo taka półkę też powinieneś mieć patrząc na Wasz domek.

----------


## compi

Z terpentyną?

----------


## Jarek.P

Z terpentyną akurat mam. W "Chemiku"  :big tongue:

----------


## compi

Tam to już łatwo pomylić z właściwą piersiówką, hehe.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Wiesz ślusarz, murarz i artysta - bo taka półkę też powinieneś mieć patrząc na Wasz domek.


Tak, wiem... Nauczycielki w podstawówce ciągle mi to powtarzały: "Ty, P., to niezły artysta jesteś!"  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Hahahahaha. HaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaaaa. 
[tu wchodzi monumentalna muzyka organowa]
AAAAHAAAHAAAA*HAAAAHAAAAHAAAA*

*HAAAAHAAAAHAAAA*

[ostatnie dwa mocne akordy organowe, koniec ujęcia]

----------


## blekowca

:ohmy:  i to jest właśnie ... ARTYZM  :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj nie, artyzm to będzie, jak na tych jajeczkach wzorki wymaluję. Bo nikt chyba nie ma wątpliwości, że ja to na Wielkanoc szykuję, prawda?  :stir the pot:   :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

To Ty już wydmuszki bez wiertarki nie potrafisz zrobić?  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

no nie załapał, no  :Lol: 

A wiertarka daje o wiele precyzyjniejszy otworek, łatwiej taki potem zakleić, żeby zawartość jajeczka nie wyleciała.

----------


## DrKubus

Te organy mi spokoju nie dają, ale fakt dzisiaj mam 39,4 i wolno kojarzę...

----------


## Jarek.P

Jajeczko kunie w prezencie dać zamierzam, bo kolejna się zjawiła i lata nam co noc po dachu z odgłosami stada galopujących słoni...

----------


## rewo66

Ty nie jajka szykuj tylko jaką dubeltówkę na duży śrut  :wink:  Chyba że kuna jest gender to wtedy fakt jajeczka są wskazane  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj pisałem już przy pierwszej kunie, że dubeltówka mimo niewątpliwych zalet ( :Lol: ) ma podstawową i dyskwalifikującą ją całkowicie wadę: musiałbym ciemną nocą siedzieć na zewnątrz domu w deszczu/śniegu i pilnować, kiedy kuna się pokaże. No i strzelać po własnym dachu... I choć co prawda projekt automatycznie naprowadzanego działka reagującego na ruch ciepłego organizmu brzmi jak ciekawe wyzwanie dla inżyniera-praktyka, to jajeczko jest już metodą sprawdzoną i o wiele szybszą w implementacji. A żywołapkę, jak tylko odzyskam (bo pożyczyłem), też postawię.

----------


## blekowca

> *Oj pisałem już przy pierwszej kunie, że dubeltówka mimo niewątpliwych zalet ()* ma podstawową i dyskwalifikującą ją całkowicie wadę: musiałbym ciemną nocą siedzieć na zewnątrz domu w deszczu/śniegu i pilnować, kiedy kuna się pokaże. No i strzelać po własnym dachu... I choć co prawda projekt automatycznie naprowadzanego działka reagującego na ruch ciepłego organizmu brzmi jak ciekawe wyzwanie dla inżyniera-praktyka, to jajeczko jest już metodą sprawdzoną i o wiele szybszą w implementacji. A żywołapkę, jak tylko odzyskam (bo pożyczyłem), też postawię.


Widzę, że jednak ci się marzy, takie bezpośrednie doznanie satysfakcji... To może chociaż paintball - tylko kto zgłosi się zostać kuną? :no:

----------


## rewo66

> Widzę, że jednak ci się marzy, takie bezpośrednie doznanie satysfakcji... To może chociaż paintball - tylko kto zgłosi się zostać kuną?


Jak to kto? W imieniu nowej nieznanej jeszcze z nazwy kuny zgłaszam właśnie ową kunę  :wink:  Tylko kto by później czyścił dach i elewację z farby. Już lepsza dubeltówka.   My tu śmichy chichy a Jarek właśnie zaczyna II wojnę kunicką.

----------


## Jarek.P

Drugą? Hyhyhyhy...

Tak na szybko licząc to jest mniej więcej szósta (pierwsza: w czasie budowy, druga i trzecia przegrane przeze mnie, czwarta zakończona złapaniem kuny, piąta - poprzednie jajeczko). I co najmniej trzecia kuna.

----------


## rewo66

> Drugą? Hyhyhyhy...
> 
> Tak na szybko licząc to jest mniej więcej szósta (pierwsza: w czasie budowy, druga i trzecia przegrane przeze mnie, czwarta zakończona złapaniem kuny, piąta - poprzednie jajeczko). I co najmniej trzecia kuna.


E tam Jarek rozmieniasz się na drobne. Po mojemu ta pierwsza to była tylko potyczka tzw rozpoznanie bojem. Druga, trzecia i czwarta potyczka to była włąsciwa I wojna kunicka Dwie przegrane bitwy ale wygrana wojna. Piąta to też zwiad tzw atak zielonych kun czyli początek wojny hybrydowej. A szósta jest początkiem II wojny kunickiej.  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No dobra, ale w wyniku piątej (po mojemu licząc) wróg najprawdopodobniej zczezł był (zewłoka nie widziałem, ale słoń biegający po dachu przestał biegać wtedy, gdy jajko znikło), więc nie jestem pewien, czy osierocona kunia rodzina by tu przyznała rację, że to tylko takie podchody były  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

No cóż ofiary to rzecz normalna w takich sytuacjach. Myślę że są świadome ponoszonego ryzyka (kuny) a jesli nie to jajko ich kopał. :bye:

----------


## Jarek.P

No i niech ktoś powie, że spawarka nie jest obowiązkowym wyposażeniem każdego szanującego się domu...





Swoją drogą.... strasznie ciężko sie takie zaćmienie fotografuje. "Komurkom" w ogóle nie szło, dałem radę naszą starą lustrzanką, ale dopiero po całkowitym wyłączeniu automatyki i mozolnym ręcznym dobieraniu parametrów. Zdjęcie robione z ręki, bez statywu, więc ostrość też taka sobie, ale cóż, na konkurs foto z tym nie startuję, tak sobie tylko zrobiłem na pamiątkę.

A jeżeli kotś nie "zakumał" - zaćmienie słońca fotografowałem przez maske spawalniczą  :smile:

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

dzień dobry  :smile: 
widzę,że wciąż tu bywasz więc może Ty mi pomozesz  :smile: 
mamy działkę z drzewami, akurat drzewa są tam gdzie dom, maja od 20 do 40 cm srednicy okolo, do 60-70cm nawet 
sosny i modrzewie
mieliscie karczowane takie duze drzewa jak my pod dom? czy potem jakos wyjatkowo ubijaliscie podloze?
przy wyrywaniu karp to wszystko bedzie poruszone, martwie sie a na forum jedyna odpowiedz jaja uzyskalam to czy mam pozwolenie na wycinke  :cool: 
nie, nie mam, ryzykuje placeniem nieludzkich kat i puszczeniem z torbami calej rodziny i przyszlych wnukow i prawnukow hehe  :stir the pot:  

oczywiscie czekamy wlasnie na pozwolenie na wycinke, musieliscmy poczekac na pnb zeby je zalaczyc jako motyw wycinki  :smile: 

druga rzec jaka mnie nurtuje to czy takie modrzewie 60cm mzoemy wykorzystac do budowy ganku tarasu itp, serce mi sie kraje kiedy mysle ze musimy je zciac, tak to by zostal chociaz po ich jakis slad  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

NIe wiem, jak ukorzeniają się modrzewie, z moimi sosnami o tyle nie było problemu, że główna bryła korzeniowa była płytko a szeroko, a to wszystko i tak zebrała koparka robiąc wykop pod fundament. U Ciebie myślę, że to też wyjdzie w praniu, jeśli się okaże, że ruszona jest ziemia poniżej poziomu wykopu, to trzeba będzie ją wybrać głębiej, a potem zasypać warstwami z zagęszczaniem każdej warstwy. Do zrobienia, a kierbud na miejscu oceni, czy jest taka potrzeba.

Czy drzewa da się wykorzystać? Pewnie, że tak! Jeśli są proste, nie pogibane, to spokojnie je przetrzesz na więźbę choćby albo na deski. Poszukaj w swojej okolicy kogoś z przewoźnym trakiem, zrobią Ci to na miejscu na placu budowy, odpadnie koszt transportu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wszystkim budującym, którzy planują w swym domu warsztat z prawdziwego zdarzenia dobrze radzę: kupcie parę metrów rury PP więcej, parę kształtek i wrzućcie w ścianę instalację pod pneumatykę. Nie trzeba będzie kombinować tak, jak ja teraz. Dorobiłem się kompresora (przy czym określenie "dorobiłem" jest jak najbardziej właściwe) i zamarzyło mi się, żeby on sobie stał stacjonarnie pod biurkiem, a przy obu stołach roboczych (elektronicznym  i stolarsko-ślusarskim), żeby były tylko króćce do podłączania narzędzi. No i trzeba rury puszczać wierzchem po ścianie...

A jak już o warsztacie mowa - w warsztacie niezwykle istotne jest BHP. O BHP trzeba dbać! Najlepiej według starych, dobrych wzorców!

Zadbałem zatem:





(tak, tam pisze, że mój warsztat świadczy o mnie I tak, wiem, o czym ten konkretny warsztat świadczy. Ale czy ja kiedykolwiek twierdziłem, że nie jestem bałaganiarz??? Nie??? No to o co chodzi?)



I ostatnia, z uwagi na rosnące możliwości Łajzy, coraz bardziej na czasie:


Brakuje mi jeszcze tylko stylowej Instrukcji BHP (ale koniecznie takiej z minionej epoki, inne się nie liczą) no i oczywiście jakiegoś zagrzewającego do pracy hasła na ścianie. Jest takie jedno hasło, filmowy klasyk, które uwielbiam, ale niestety "piniondze" jakoś nijak tematycznie mi do mojego warsztatu nie pasują. Choć całkowicie zgadzam się z zasadniczym przesłaniem hasła, tym mówiącym, do czego się sprowadza nieposiadanie piniendzy  :wink: 

Przy okazji: pisałem tu jakiś czas temu o czujce p/poż i o tym, że kupiłem sobie taką... no specjalną, powiedzmy. Ona jest bardzo dobra. Bardzo dobra i bardzo skuteczna. Tak bardzo skuteczna, że właściwie nic robić nie mogłem w warsztacie, bo byle cięcie suchego na tarczówce, czy szlifowanko większe kończyło się przeraźliwym, świdrującym w czubku czaszki wyciem. Szllaaaag! 
Myślałem już nawet o tym, żeby jednak czujkę przerobić (obudowy z izotopem nie musiałbym przecież naruszać) i dorobić jej blokowanie alarmu od czujki alarmu, dzięki czemu w czasie, gdy ktoś żywy jest w warsztacie i się w nim rusza, czujka by nie alarmowała. Szczęśliwie jednak zanim się za to zabrałem, spróbowałem prostszej metody: niezbyt elegancka może, ale za to okazała się być całkowicie wystarczająca i skuteczna, fałszywe alarmy wywołane przez zapylenie zostały wyeliminowane. I nie, nie pytajcie, co to na czujce wisi. I czyje to jest  :wink: 



To właśnie ma sobie tak zwisać i powiewać, bo dzięki temu samoistnie otrzepuje się z nadmiaru pyłu.

PS:

A oto wspomniany na początku kompresor, którego się  dorobiłem  :smile:  Na zdjęciu w formie "standalone", ale chcę go podpiąć do rury z dwiema wyjściami, po jednym przy każdym stole i do takiego wyjścia sobie najwyżej w miarę potrzeb podłączać reduktor (to ta mała puszka z małym manometrem i czarną gałką u góry) tam, gdzie akurat potrzebny. Całe urządzenie za poprzedniego żywota było w połowie zamrażarką marki "Pingwin", w połowie turystyczną butlą gazową, a w pozostałej części - różnymi drobiazgami poniewierającymi się po warsztacie. Jedynie manometr, reduktor i filtr-odwadniacz kupiłem fabryczny i jeszcze szybkozłączki oraz zawór bezpieczeństwa.



PS2: w warsztacie, prócz tablic BHP oczywiście nie może zabraknąć i oprawionych w ramki dyplomów! Póki co prowizorycznie jeden dyplom i jeszcze bez ramek, ale nie od razu Kraków... i tak dalej:

----------


## bajcik

Z tym kompresorem to na elektrodę możesz iść, opisać szczegóły, itd. Jakie to daje ciśnienie i takie tam? Klucz pneumatyczny można tym napędzić? Swoją drogą, rozumiem że instalacja pneumatyczna wyprowadzona i do garażu i na zewnątrz, i do kuchni do robienia piany z białek do salonu do zdmuchiwania świeczek na torcie?  :wink:  Te zgrzewane nadają się tak samo dobrze jak te "dedykowane" niebieskie?

Z gadżetów PRLowskich - nie widzę książki skarg i zażaleń.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Z tym kompresorem to na elektrodę możesz iść



Yyyy.... khym...





> , opisać szczegóły, itd. Jakie to daje ciśnienie i takie tam? Klucz pneumatyczny można tym napędzić?


Można, ale przez krótki czas, potem trzeba poczekać, aż się zbiornik na nowo ciśnieniem nabije  :smile:  Agregat daje imponujące ciśnienie (podobno do 35 barów daje radę, ja sprawdzałem do 16 jedynie, dalej i się bałem i nie miałem czym zmierzyć, niemniej przy takim ciśnieniu agregat nawet tonu pracy silnika nie zmienił, spokojnie dałby radę dużo więcej. Niestety, wydajność jest żałosna. Bez kilkulitrowego zbiornika ten wynalazek nie ma sensu, a nawet z tą butlą, która widać na zdjęciu nadaje się raczej do napędzania małych narzędzi typu aerograf, mini pistolet malarski, dmuchawka (na zdjęciu) czy mini piaskarka (i po to właśnie powstał). No i świetnie się nim koła pompuje  :smile: 
Podejrzewam, że nawet tani kompresor z hipermarketu, w promocji za 279zł wydajnością by go pobił na głowę, mój jednak tego sklepowego bije na głowę dwiema rzeczami: po pierwsze powstał prawie bezkosztowo, po drugie, w przeciwieństwie do sklepowego kompresora, który nawet nie hałasuje, a RYCZY, mój jest cichutki, pracuje mniej więcej tak samo głośno, jak przeciętna stara lodówka.




> Swoją drogą, rozumiem że instalacja pneumatyczna wyprowadzona i do garażu i na zewnątrz, i do kuchni do robienia piany z białek do salonu do zdmuchiwania świeczek na torcie?  Te zgrzewane nadają się tak samo dobrze jak te "dedykowane" niebieskie?


Aaależoczywiśście, że tak! O świeczkach na torcie tylko mi się zapomniało, ale trudno, podtoczy się całe urządzenie na kółkach  :big grin: 
A na serio - dwa miejsca w warsztacie. I tyle.
Rury PE nawet te tanie mają atest do 10 barów (a wytrzymują kilka razy tyle podobno), trochę lepsze mają atest na 15 albo nawet i 20 barów (choć te już ciężko kupić tak po prostu w sklepie). Dedykowane niebieskie? A są takie? Nie wiedziałem, serio. Ale nawet, gdybym wiedział, to nie przypuszczam, bym skorzystał  :smile:  Te miałem pod ręką.




> Z gadżetów PRLowskich - nie widzę książki skarg i zażaleń.


No w sumie fakt. 
Ale nie! 
Po zastanowieniu napiszę to nawet wyraźniej: nie, nie i jeszcze raz nie! I w ogóle, żona, nawet nie masz co zaczynać tego tematu, żadne, że przydałoby się. Wrrr!.

PS: małżonka po zapoznaniu się z wpisem przypomniała, że na naszym starym mieszkaniu była specjalna kartka przypięta do tablicy korkowej, z zapisaną listą rzeczy "do zrobienia". Listą zarządzała rzecz jasna małżonka  :wink:

----------


## tomekgawronn

Witaj Jarku.  Twój dziennik poczytuję już od bardzo dawna. Gratuluję budowy i wszystkich patentów, zwłaszcza tych samorobnych sterowników   :wink: 
Chciałem nawiązać do Twojej czujki ppoż. Chcesz blokować czujkę podczas Twojej obecności w warsztacie, niby logiczne ale co z tego że czujka nie będzie wyła gdy jej sensor będzie i tak narażony na pył i kurz. Aby czujka poprawnie reagowała na pożar (dym) jej sensor musi być czysty. Bynajmniej tak słyszałem na szkoleniu ppoż w moim zakładzie pracy.

----------


## Jarek.P

Fakt, o tym nie pomyślałem. W takim razie ta pończocha w roli filtra przeciwpyłowego wydaje się całkiem niezłym rozwiązaniem. Na pewno ma to negatywny wpływ na czułość czujki, ale sprawdzałem, dym cały czas wykrywa, więc póki co tak to zostawię. Niestety, nie przychodzi mi do głowy żadne inne, lepsze rozwiązanie.

PS: dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

> A na serio - dwa miejsca w warsztacie. I tyle.
> Rury PE nawet te tanie mają atest do 10 barów (a wytrzymują kilka razy tyle podobno), trochę lepsze mają atest na 15 albo nawet i 20 barów (choć te już ciężko kupić tak po prostu w sklepie). Dedykowane niebieskie? A są takie? Nie wiedziałem, serio. Ale nawet, gdybym wiedział, to nie przypuszczam, bym skorzystał  Te miałem pod ręką.


O czymś takim myślałem. W cenach się nie orientuję, czy te rurki i łączki kosztują "profesjonalnie" czy "dla Kowalskiego"

----------


## Jarek.P

Łoooj, to to na sam wygląd już wygląda mi raczej na znakomitą pozycję w zamówieniach publicznych. No to, co powoduje, że o ile prywatny inwestor za milion jest w stanie zbudowac ogromny pałac z udziwnieniami, tak przy publicznym finansowaniu od miliona to startują oferty na zbudowanie budki dla ciecia z węzłem sanitarnym  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

Szybkozłączki kosztują około 2zł , tanie toto a  wytrzymują, z mojego doświadczenia, spokojnie 12 bar.
Sam mam zrobioną  w garażu instalację na tych złączkach.
http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...laczka+wtykowa

----------


## Jarek.P

Faktycznie niedrogie, ale nie będę już kombinował, mam kształtki PP w zapasie, po co mi inne?

----------


## bajcik

Ten news skojarzył mi się z twoim szachtem: poniżej jakieś rurki grzewcze, powyżej rack ze serwerkami - a gdyby tak pożenić jedno z drugim? Taki klaster obliczeniowy, chłodzony wodą, cichy. Klient płaci a ciepło za darmo.

----------


## Jarek.P

Mój obecny serwerek to ledwie 40W mocy, więc do ogrzania najwyżej niewielkiego terrarium (do wylęgania egzotycznych pająków dajmy na to) najwyżej by wystarczyło, ale jeśli jakieś centrum przetwarzania danych chce coś do mnie wstawić -  czemu nie. Lada moment będę miał do domu dociągnięty światłowód, więc z przesyłem danych nie będzie problemu, jedyne ograniczenie to głębokość racka, bo tylko 60cm no i serwer ma być całkowicie wyciszony! 

A tak na serio - trochę szczerze mówiąc mi ten artykuł prima-aprilisem śmierdzi. Co z bezpieczeństwem takiego serwera? Okablowaniem? Gwarantowanym zasilaniem? Musiałaby to być specjalnie robiona pod takie zastosowania konstrukcja (pasywne chłodzenie i takie tam)... no nie widzę tego jakoś.

----------


## [email protected]

Taka instalka pneumatyczna to jak najbardziej super pomysł. 
Tez miałem i mam taką w planie jak będę garaż i gospodarcze wykańczał.
Myślałem i PP zgrzewanych jak Jarek ale w sumie tańszy i szybszy będzie system, który bajcik zaproponował. Mamy taki w robocie w maszynach.
W sumie nawet nie pomyślałem. Ja oprócz tego zdmuchiwania świeczek :big grin:  i złączki na zewnątrz do pompowania kół zrobię sobie wyjście przy przyłączu wody ogrodowej (u mnie w pralni). Przyda się co by przedmuchać instalkę i krany zewnętrzne na zimę. Niby mam zawór, którym dostaje się powietrze i woda grawitacyjnie schodzi ale jakieś resztki są to mogę tym zaworem dać sprężonego przed mrozami.

Tylko te złącza niebieskich rurek podtynkowo to nie bardzo - musi być tam jakiś dostęp w razie czego. Same rurki to można zachlapać.Może złączki w puszkach pochować.

----------


## Jarek.P

O widzisz... szybkozłączka na zewnątrz - o tym nie pomyślałem. Do pompowania kół co prawda nie potrzebuję (a i do garażu już bym dojść tą instalacją nie zdołał), ale gdzieś na dwór wyprowadzić, żeby móc filtr od odkurzacza centralnego przedmuchiwać się przyda. Nic, z warsztatu przez ścianę się przewiercę, w cokole dyskretne drzwiczki będą.

----------


## [email protected]

> O widzisz... szybkozłączka na zewnątrz - o tym nie pomyślałem. Do pompowania kół co prawda nie potrzebuję (a i do garażu już bym dojść tą instalacją nie zdołał), ale gdzieś na dwór wyprowadzić, żeby móc filtr od odkurzacza centralnego przedmuchiwać się przyda. Nic, z warsztatu przez ścianę się przewiercę, w cokole dyskretne drzwiczki będą.


Jak najbardziej, koła, przedmuchiwanie, z czasem zapewne trafi się jakieś malowanie odnawianie czegoś a jak jest sprężarka to tylko pistoletem bo pędzel już będzie bee. 
Przy własnym domu zawsze coś się trafi na zewnątrz. 
Nie trzeba się tarabanić z wężem przez pół domu.

----------


## Myjk

Jarku, korzystając z okazji, że jesteśmy sami.... chciałem się zapytać  :wink:  czy świadczysz usługi odpłatnie z zakresu ciągnięcia drutów (skręcanych) po ścianach i innych elementów z zakresu kamasutry projektowej i później programistycznej?  :smile: 

PS Ty zdaje się robiłeś instalację piwną? Działa cały czas? W weekend byłem u znajomego browarnika i mnie nakręcił, żeby sobie instalację do gonienia browaru zrobić. Ponieważ planuję klimatyzację w domu opartą na wodzie lodowej, będę w stanie zapewnić dobre warunki do leżakowania.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, tylko, że pompowanie kół na podwórku jak na razie trafiło mi się raz. Dla hipotetycznego kolejnego razu raz na kilka lat ciągnąć na obecnym etapie zamieszkania rurę przez spory kawałek domu aż do garażu trochę mi się nie chce. Kompresor zresztą mam odłączany od instalacji i mobilny, więc w razie potrzeby dam radę  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarku, korzystając z okazji, że jesteśmy sami.... chciałem się zapytać


Ups... sorry Myjk, wczoraj nie zauwazyłem twojego postu, nie ignoruję Cię świadomie  :smile: 

Usługi - nie bardzo. Ja cierpię na permanentny brak czasu na wszystko i w moim wykonaniu takie usługi podejrzewam, że przyprawiałyby potencjalnego inwestora o pianę na ustach, białą gorączkę, cholerę i sam nie wiem, co jeszcze z powodu terminów wyciągająch się w miesiące i dorywczego podchodzenia do zlecenia po kilka godzin na tydzień. Jak jakieś problemy są, to pytaj na priv, jak będę w stanie, to pomogę, ale usługi - niestety, nie.

Instalacja piwna u mnie ma postać wiadra 30l z kranikiem do fermentacji i dwóch skrzynek na butelki, nigdy nie robiłem niczego bardziej rozbudowanego. Samodzielna produkcja piwa też zresztą jakoś mi przeszła, może teraz na lato coś znów ugotuję, bo w sumie szkoda trochę, dobre wychodziło  :stir the pot: 

Klimatyzacja na wodzie lodowej? Szok! W życiu nie słyszałem o takiej instalacji w domu jednorodzinnym (tak, wiem, o pełnowymiarowym racku serwerowym w domu jednorodzinnym też chyba przede mną nikt nie słyszał. teraz jest nas co najmniej dwóch). W sumie bardzo ciekawy pomysł, jak rozumiem będzie to działac w obie strony, znaczy ogrzewać też?

----------


## Myjk

> Ups... sorry Myjk, wczoraj nie zauwazyłem twojego postu, nie ignoruję Cię świadomie


O'K, po różnicy w czasie publikacji postów domyśliłem się, że mogłeś "przegapić".  :smile:  Żeby nie robić Ci tu zamieszania, pozwoliłem sobie przerzucić odpowiedzi powiązane do mojego DB, gdzie w wolnej chwili zapraszam.  :smile: 




> Instalacja piwna u mnie ma postać wiadra 30l z kranikiem do fermentacji i dwóch skrzynek na butelki, nigdy nie robiłem niczego bardziej rozbudowanego. Samodzielna produkcja piwa też zresztą jakoś mi przeszła, może teraz na lato coś znów ugotuję, bo w sumie szkoda trochę, dobre wychodziło


Może się wystawisz z JAR-kowym na jakimś konkursie piwnym?  :wink:

----------


## bajcik

> Może się wystawisz z JAR-kowym na jakimś konkursie piwnym?


Na konkursach prezentuje się piwa samodzielnie uwarzone, a nie z koncentratu. Jeszcze więcej z tym zachodu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, już idę odpowiadać.

Na konkursie piwnym z piwem z brewkita bym pewnie został zabity śmiechem  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

I kolejna rzecz przeszkadzająca w błogim leżeniu do góry bębnem i zmuszająca do jakiejkolwiek aktywności fizycznej wyeliminowana, od dziś brama wjazdowa jest już "na pilota":



Sterta gruzu po prawo narazie tylko sobie tak leży (który to już rok?...), odkładałem ten gruz na bok do ewentualnych fundamentów pod bramę itp., ale w końcu sie nie przydał, wywożę po trochu. 
Napęd mimo początkowych pomysłów, żeby zrobić samemu od zera (na bazie elektrycznego wspomagania kierownicy od Toyoty - mocny silnik z przekładnią i dużym momentem obrotowym, właściwie wystarczy dołożyć zębatkę i jakąś elektronikę dorobić) jednak zdecydowałem się kupić fabryczny. Po prostu w momencie, gdy zacząłem liczyć ile by kosztowała samoróba, wyszło mi i tak kawał grosza, fabryczny napęd oczywiście kosztował drożej, ale nie byłaby to aż tak dramatyczna oszczędność, żeby się z tym szarpać.
Natomiast samego montażu napędu, listwy zębatej i instalacji już nie odpuściłem. Temi rencami!


Napęd z bliska:



Przy okazji widać mocowania listwy zębatej i zorientowanych w temacie proszę o zwrócenie uwagi na spawy - tak się już wyrobiłem, ha!

I jeszcze widok od frontu (podjazd cały czas gruntowy, niestety...)



A na zakończenie, ku pamięci - jeden z rysunków licznie wykonywanych w szkole na przerwach przez Wyjątka. Szkolny psycholog w zeszłym roku jeszcze nas wzywał, osobno mnie, osobno żonę, w tym roku już machął ręką  :Lol: 



[EDIT] I jeszcze dla uzupełnienia - ponieważ żona się pożaliła, że nawet nie wspomniałem, jak pięknie jej roślinki zaczęły kwitnąć, jedno zdjęcie rzeczonych roślinek sprzed domu:



(na pierwszym planie załapała się kostka, rozłożona póki co prowizorycznie wprost na ziemi)

Miało być jeszcze zdjęcie magnolii, które pięknie kwitną, niestety zdjęcia nie wyszły za ładnie, jutro dorobię nowe i się doklei.

----------


## aiki

Fajnie trawnik przystrzyżony..... ten dalej tam  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

A iiiidź... co tydzień z kosiarką biegać, na klęczkach każdy chwaścik wyrywać - to ja naprawdę wolę ogród biodynamiczny  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Za młodu jak wracałem do domu niewyraźny to mówiłem, że hamburger mi zaszkodził  :smile: 
A teraz na ogród bio... coś tam chyba nikt nie pójdzie.

----------


## Jarek.P

No dobra, rozgryzłeś mnie, będę szczery: nie chce mi się i tyle  :Lol:  

A tak całkiem na poważnie: naprawdę mi się nie chce. Trawa strzyżona pod linijkę to jest coś, co wymaga kupy pracy, a ja mam zbyt wiele ciekawszych rzeczy do roboty, niż latanie za kosiarką. No i drobiazg jeszcze dochodzi: nasz dom stoi w lesie. Strzyżona trawka między sosnami, przysypana igliwiem i szyszkami trochę by chyba dziwnie wyglądała.

----------


## Jacekss

> A iiiidź... co tydzień z kosiarką biegać, na klęczkach każdy chwaścik wyrywać - to ja naprawdę wolę ogród biodynamiczny


Jarek dobre podejście.. taki ogródek rosnący po swojemu, oczywiście w granicach "rozsądku" jest duzo ładniejszy niż taki "przystrzyżony" jak głowa skina  :smile:

----------


## pestka56

Jarku, przepraszam za opóźnioną reakcję w sprawie podkładów. Też najczęściej cierpię na syndrom „gdzie mam ręce wsadzić”. Zdjęcia zrobiłam i zaległy w iPhonie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, dzięki!

----------


## bajcik

Napisz coś co to za napęd, jakie możliwości ma jego sterownik (chyba że dałeś radę zrobić swój  :wink: ), czy ma możliwość sterowania z zewnątrz, czy wypuszcza informację o użyciu pilota, pracy silnika, krańcówkach, fotokomórce etc.

No i jak jest teraz okablowana cała brama, z tymi bramami, furtkami, wideobramofonami, skrzynkami pocztowymi które same zagadują listonosza i niemalże same przynoszą korespondencję

Co do samej bramy - jako że w tym sezonie się do takiej przymierzam - jak wyglądało u ciebie zgranie wózków, napędu, poziomu i płota? Bo ciężko wbetonować pręty gwintowane żeby było od razu OK. Widziałem patenty ze szablonem, albo jakaś wbetonowana stalowa sztywna konstrukcja, albo dopiero na fundamencie wiercić otwory na kotwy.

----------


## Myjk

> A iiiidź... co tydzień z kosiarką biegać, na klęczkach każdy chwaścik wyrywać - to ja naprawdę wolę ogród biodynamiczny


Hehe, właśnie od paru dni siedzę i lustruję jak działają kosiarki samobieżne. Niestety wszystkie są oparte na chaotycznym algorytmie przemierzania trawnika -- nie da się im zaplanować trasy przejazdu (nawet jeśli trawnik jest "prosty"). A może ktoś spotkał na rynku taką, co daje możliwość "nakreślenia" gdzie ma jechać?

----------


## Jarek.P

@Bajcik - taki sterowniczek, jak ma ten napęd, to, panie, w ciągu "dużej przerwy" w pracy bym zaprojektował  :wink:  ale skoro był w zestawie (nie da się kupić napędu bez sterownika), to po co kombinować.

Ale do rzeczy: napęd kupiłem Beninca Bull 5 w normalnym zestawie z fotokomórką i elektromechaniczną krańcówką. Zamawiałem co prawda z krańcówką magnetyczną, mechaniczną przysłali omyłkowo, ale ponieważ w międzyczasie kilku fachowców niezależnie od siebie mi potwierdziło wersję sprzedawcy, że te mechaniczne są nie do zdarcia, podczas gdy magnetyczne bywają zawodne. 
Jedyne, co mi się nie podoba, to brak wykrywania faktu zablokowania bramy. Jeśli przyblokuję czymś bramę garażową (choćby krzywo odstawiając grabie), to wrota się na grabiach zatrzymają po czym wrócą spowrotem do góry. Brama zablokowana testowo ramieniem mym po prostu mruczała głośniej silnikiem i cały czas pchała co sił (siłę można ustawiać). Tyle się dowiedziałem, że jest to typowe dla napędów bram suwanych i że potrzebne jest doposażenie w enkoder wskazujący pozycję bramy sterownikowi by to wyeliminować. Podejrzewam, że prędzej sam dorobię do urządzenia prosty detektor wielkości prądu zasilającego silnik, zwierający styki "STOP" po przekroczeniu krytycznej wartości, będzie to o wiele prostsze od szukania pasującego enkodera i o wiele tańsze od zamawiania oryginalnego.Napęd ma możliwość sterowania pilotem, ale ich nie zamawiałem, żeby nie mnożyć pilotów do obsługi domu, steruję tym z pilota od alarmu.

Co do montażu: pod wózki wykonanie gotowej spawanej konstrukcji może i byłoby ułatwieniem, ale szczerze mówiąc nie ma sensu, za dużo roboty, za mały zysk.. Na kartoniku odrysować rozkład otworów, wyciąć dziury, przyłożyć kartonik do świeżego betonu, przez dziury wetknąć pręty gwintowane z nakręconymi od dołu nakrętkami i tyle. Po stężeniu betonu trzyma jak jasny pieron, śruby M12 wielkim kluczem dokręcane były, a nawet w betonie nie drgnęły.
Pod sam napęd producent sugeruje kotwy stalowe, ja użyłem plastikowych dużych kołków fi12 i dość dużych śrub, wystarczy. Podstawę napędu wystarczy zamontować na tym samym poziomie co podstawa wózków i jest ok. Największa i najtrudniejsza w całej operacji jest zabawa z ustawianiem i spawaniem listwe zębatych. U siebie kilka wsporników musiałem ścinać i spawać od nowa, bo pierwotnie ustawione dobrze, w czasie docelowego obspawywania naokoło (przy zdjętej listwie) gdzieś mi się od naprężeń zwichrowały, za drugim razem już bardziej uważałem.

Jak jest brama okablowana? Po prostu, pięcioparowy ziemny kabel telekomunikacyjny idzie sobie od bramy do ogrodzeniowej rozdzielni, tam trafia na łączówkę krone, a dalej już wchodzi w czeluści infrastruktury domowej  :smile:  Ogrodzeniową rozdzielnię pokazywałem jakoś w zeszłym roku (przy okazji chwalenia się automatycznym listonoszem(, wygląda to obecnie dokłądnie tak samo, tylko trochę krosówek doszło. Z bramy prócz zasilania 230V wychodzą do domu dwie pary miedziane, jedna do sterowania otwieraniem/zamykaniem, druga jest sygnalizacją faktu "brama otwarta"

----------


## Jarek.P

@Myjk - tu mam tylko tyle do powiedzenia, że automatyczną kosiarkę do trawy wymyślałem (w teorii, ale już na poziomie detali) jakieś 15 lat temu, kiedy o żadnych Rumbach i ich kosiarkowych odpowiednikach się jeszcze marketoidom nie śniło  :smile:  Opisałem to wtedy na łamach grupy usenetowej pl.misc.elektronika, zapewne cały czas jest to do znalezienia w dostępnych w necie archiwach usenetu. Moja kosiarka miała jeździć jak najbardziej planowo, według zdefiniowanej w pamięci mapy ogrodu, wtedy nie było mowy o wykorzystaniu do tego GPSu (zresztą cały czas byłby problem z tak precyzyjną lokalizacją, podobno jest to możliwe przy pomiarze różnicowym z dwóch GPSów, ale nie mam pojęcia, jak do tego podejść), rozpoznawanie terenu z kamery też było zbyt wielką fantazją, jej samolokalizowanie wymyśliłem zatem trojako na bazie dostępnych wtedy dla domowego majsterklepki elementów:

1) kosiarka miałaby "na głowie" klasycznego obracającego się "koguta" policyjnego, który jednak prócz normalnej żarówki miałby i wmontowany laser, choćby taki zabawkowy wskaźniczek z soczewką wyświetlającą z niego pionową kreskę. W newralgicznych punktach ogrodu (przy ogrodzie teoretycznym w kształcie prostokąta mogłyby to być np. narożniki.) stałyby zaś "wrony", które widząc padający na siebie promień lasera mówiłyby (przez radio) "KRAAA" i podawały swój numerek. Kosiarka odbierając dane KRAAA wiedziałaby dokładnie, w którą stronę patrzy głowica lasera. Mając namiary na kilka "wron" dosponowałaby kompletnym zestawem współrzędnych kątowych, ich przeliczenie na kartezjańskie nadal chyba nie przekracza możliwości przeciętnego gimnazjalisty, więc i kosiarka by sobie poradziła  :smile: 
2) jako system zapasowy: wykrywacz metali zamontowany w przodzie kosiarki, wykrywający metalowy niekorodujący (np. aluminiowy) drut wkopany płytko pod ziemią, taka przeszkoda byłaby dla kosiarki barierą nie do przejścia i możnaby w ten sposób chronić wszelkiego rodzaju klomby i rabatki, po prostu je okalając wkopanym płytko drutem. Trafienie na taki drut mogłoby też służyć do potwierdzania wyliczonej pozycji kosiarki.
3) i jako bariera ostatniej szansy: jakieś czujniki bliskiej przeszkody, dalmierze ultradźwiękowe albo nawet twarde wąsy (miękkie reagowałyby na przerośniętą trawę), to by było konieczne z uwagi na przeszkody ruchome zdarzające się czasem na trawniku: nogi, pieski Yorki i inne tresowane myszy  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Dlatego właśnie dziwię się, że nie ma żadnej kosiarki na rynku, która potrafiłaby "zapamiętać" tor jazdy (+ oczywiście zabezpieczenie pt. omiń yorka wylegującego się na zaplanowanej drodze). Wykonanie tego wydaje się banalne, choćby na podstawie "dinksów" (magnesów?) wbijanych w glebę a dających kosiarce orientację na polu. 

PS O co chodzi z tymi podkładami? Ostatnio szwagier się "połaszczył" na takie -- pomagałem mu dźwigać, roznosząc to po całej działce. Śmierdzi to przeraźliwie i nie wygląda dobrze (krzywe). Wiadomo, jest zaleta -- tanie. Ale czy ja wiem czy warto to niuchać?

----------


## Jarek.P

Te podobno nie śmierdzą (@Pestka? Możesz potwierdzić?), natomiast niektórym podobają sie jako elementy ogrodowej architektury  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jak leżały na trasach uczęszczanych to są nieźle zawalone przez kibelki z dziurą  :smile:

----------


## compi

> .... Brama zablokowana testowo ramieniem mym po prostu mruczała głośniej silnikiem i cały czas pchała co sił (siłę można ustawiać). ...


Hormann starej daty, bez fotokomórki, po spotkaniu z przeszkodą zatrzymuje się i cofa o kilka cm. W Twoim przypadku mała kuna dociśnięta nie miałaby szansy z tym Bullem  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Wylane z pociągu na podkłady szambo przy oleju kreozotowym służącym do konserwacji tych elementów, to pikuś.

----------


## Jarek.P

@compi, robiąc własny sterownik dla kuny przewidziałbym zapewne specjalny program działania, wymagający m.in kilkkakrotnego wycofania bramy (nie za daleko!) i ponownego zamknięcia z pełną mocą  :Lol: 

A co do napędów - wszystko się zgadza z tym, co mi serwisant mówił: napędy z silnikiem 230V nie mają czujnika przeciążeń, te z silnikiem 24V mają. Hormally mają napęd 24V, ale są sporo droższe. Tak na szybko wychodzi mi, że sam goły napęd o porównywalnym uciągu kosztuje więcej, niż ja dałem za cały zestaw (fotokomórka, listwy zębate, lampa) z moim. A jak pisałem, dorobienie kontroli prądu pobieranego przez silnik nie będzie wielkim problemem, zresztą szczerze mówiąc nawet nie wiem, czy się za to brać, moment obrotowy ustawiłem tak, że brama startuje bez problemu (zobaczymy zimą, najwyżej podreguluję), a jednocześnie stanięcie na drodze bramie nie jest groźne, nie jest problemem zatrzymanie jej ręką. 

Podkłady - różne rzeczy ludzie z tego robią, raczej nie tarasy do ciągłego siedzenia, tylko np. alejki albo obrzeża. U nas myślimy nad dosłownie kilkoma podkładami w charakterze stylowego chodniczka przed furtką.

----------


## pestka56

Fakt, te akurat nie śmierdzą.  Moje koty sprawę zbadały własnymi nosami,  a to bardzo  czułe mierniki. Kilka podkładów rozłożyliśmy na  próbę wzdłuż podjazdu i okazało się, że to ulubiona ścieżka sierściuszków  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Może im te bardziej... organiczne, powiedzmy,  zapachy pasują?  :wink:

----------


## pestka56

E, nie,  kot to nie pies, nie tarza się w g.... i nie je nie świeżego jedzenia.

----------


## Jarek.P

Fakt... u nas z miski co prawda znika wszystko,  co do niej wpakujemy, ale prócz kotów przylatuje do niej też stado wron, a ostatnio nawet jakieś psy się złażą.

Sama miska zresztą też nam kiedyś znikła, Wyjątek ją po kilku miesiącach w lesie (już tym ogólnym, nie naszym) znalazł, kilkadziesiąt metrów od naszej posesji. Jakieś zwierzątko sobie ani chybi danie na wynos wzięło i tylko draństwo o zwrocie naczyń zapomniało, niewychowane takie... (a mówiłem, do tarasu śrubką przykręcić? Mówiłem?)

----------


## compi

> .. A co do napędów .....


Obecnych cen nie znam, teraz hormann ma tylko szybkie napędy i tylko z fotokomórką, co jest logiczne. Moja brama ma 5,5m w świetle i jest najsłabszym modelem tej firmy. Jedyne co bym zmienił to właśnie prędkość pracy. Spawanie nakrętek nie spowodowało wypaczenia profilu? Jeśli nie i robiłeś to sam to szacunek. Zazwyczaj wykonuje się otwór i się go gwintuje.

----------


## Jarek.P

Profil cały czas jest prosty, to są niemal punktowe spawy, za mało, żeby go wygiąć, zresztą przecież sama konstrukcja bramy też jakoś do profila jest spawana. Spawałem nie nakrętki a te grzybki na zakończeniach oryginalnych nóżek od zębatek, one są właśnie do spawania, taki spośób montazu przewiduje instrukcja i tak montowali zębatki wszyscy profesjonaliści, których pracę podglądałem. Gwintowane otwory pod wkręty to do listwy plastikowej a i tu naczytałem się o wadach takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## pestka56

Moje domowe koty jedzą w kuchni. Mam kontrolę  :smile:  Nie dojedzone  wnoszę na michę ogólnie dostępną w ogrodzie. Dojadają ptaki. 
Moje sierściuchy czasem nie chcą świeżo kupionego indyka  :wink:  Ciekawe

----------


## Jarek.P

Szczerze mówiąc nie pamiętam za diabła, czy pisałem już o nim, czy nie. O sterowniku. Ale nie o tym, co już o nim pisałem (jednym i drugim i trzecim i czwartym), tylko o takim najbardziej rozbudowanym i najbardziej wypasionym, tym do sterowania oświetleniem zewnętrznym. Główny problem z tym sterownikiem polegał na tym, że nie miał on być urządzeniem samodzielnym, a od samego początku miał współpracować z urządzeniami podrzędnymi. Krótko mówiąc, miał to być zaczątek magistrali RS485 w domu. 

Hardware zrobiłem jeszcze w zeszłym roku (i aż mi się wierzyć nie chce, że się nim od razu nie pochwaliłem, ale szukam szukam i nie widzę), niestety poległem na oprogramowaniu. Komunikacja za diabła nie chciała mi działać a jak już działać zaczynała, to strasznie błędy łapała, właściwie to, czy jedno urządzenie odbierze to, co drugie do niego wysłało to była czysta loteria. Kombinowałem, kombinowałem, w końcu poległem, urządzenia wrzuciłem na półkę, zająłem się czymś innym. 
Obraziłem się na urządzenie na długo. W zasadzie na rok. I teraz właśnie, korzystając z tego, że akurat w domu siedziałem (z różnych służbowych przyczyn), usiadłem do tematu ponownie. No i pomogło. Urządzenie tak się przez ten rok wynudziło, tak mu przykro było, że nikt się nim nie zajmuje, że od razu niemal zaczęło działać. A tak na serio, troszeczkę zmieniłem sposób wysyłania i odbierania danych przez interfejs i teraz jest mniód malina, komunikacja idzie ze 100% skutecznością, i choć co prawda dorobiłem sumy kontrolne, to wszystko działa nawet bez nich, działa tak pięknie, że właściwie nie wiem, czemu mi w zeszłym roku tak nie szło, bo to, co zmieniłem to były jakieś pierdółki. Prędkość transmisji danych 9600bps, czyli jak za króla ćwieczka, ale po co mi więcej? Zresztą może i więcej by też poszło, nie sprawdzałem, dla moich celów te 9600 to i tak jest świat i ludzie.

I żeby tego wstępu nie przedłużać, tak wygląda sam sterownik zamontowany już w rozdzielni:



Zawiera osiem kanałów sterowania oświetleniem zewnętrznym, każdy z kanałów zwykłym przyciśnięciem przycisku zapala się na jakiś czas, którego odliczanie jest wizualizowane na wyświetlaczu (kanały 3 i 5, timer odlicza od 9 do 0) bądź przytrzymując wciśnięty włącznik chwilę dłużej można go zapalić na stałe (na wyświetlaczu pojawia się wtedy pod numerem kanału taka lampka jak przy kanale 1). Dodatkowo sterownik współpracuje z widocznym na zdjęciu wyłącznikiem zmierzchowym (działa dobrze, więc niech już zostanie), odbierając sygnał "zmierzchu" uruchamia jeden z kanałów i dodatkowo wysyła informację o zmierzchu w sieć domową dla innych urządzeń. I jeszcze bajerek: dioda RS485 pokazuje aktywną transmisję po interfejsie, nadawanie sygnalizuje migając na czerwono, odbiór danych - na zielono.
Nad sterownikiem są jeszcze nieaktualne już opisówki zdemontowanych przekaźników bistabilnych. Zrobię nowe, oczywiście. Kiedyś.

I urządzenie współpracujące: panelik zamontowany w kuchni przy oknie, tym podstawowym i najważniejszym dla każdej szanującej się gospodyni domowej oknie w domu  :Lol: 



Dolne dwa duże przyciski służą do włączania światła w kuchni, na nie proszę nie patrzeć. Proszę patrzeć na to, co nad nimi. Jest to urządzenie roboczo przeze mnie określane mianem Monitora, a służy do dodatkowej sygnalizacji, co się dzieje z oświetleniem zewnętrznym, bramą, furtką, wrotami do garażu, z poziomu tegoż monitora można też tym wszystkim sterować. Na razie działa tylko to, co współpracuje z wyżej opisanym sterownikiem, ale oczywiście już siadam projektować resztę. To, co działa, to górny rząd przycisków, zarządzających oświetleniem przed domem. Przyciski mają funkcje identyczne, jak włączniki tychże świateł (czyli przyciskiem "na krótko" włączamy na jakiś czas, zaś wciskając "długo" zapalamy na stałe), dodatkowo każdy przycisk jest podświetlany dwoma kolorami. Te konkretne podświetleniem sygnalizują fakt działania oświetlenia, jeśli jest włączone czasowo, podświetlenie jest zielone migające, a jeśli na stałe - czerwone.
Dolny rządek przycisków to kolejno: sterowanie furtką, bramą i wrotami garażowymi  :smile: 

Maskownica przycisków mi wyszła niezbyt równo, wiem, wycinałem ją wczoraj bardzo późnym wieczorem z plexi, wydawała sie równa, dziś, po polakierowaniu okazało się, że zdawało mi się tylko. Póki co jest jak jest, może kiedyś zrobię ją ponownie, równiej. Może...  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Och miód i poezja.  :tongue:    Jarek brawo  :roll eyes: 

Chciałbym mieć taki. A póki co muszę zapalać światło zewnętrzne standardowo.  :sick:  I tak pewnikiem zostanie już. W końcu ruch to zdrowie.  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Cacane!

Jako że ostatnio trochę poczytałem o automatyce, dotarłem do przekaźników SterBox. Jakiś komentarz może się tu znajdzie odnośnie tych produktów?  :smile:  Mają między innymi dosyć estetyczne panele dotykowe (także personalizowane):



Przy okazji, Jarku, masz może listę wszystkich swoich zautomatyzowanych elementów? Popełniłem na dniach swoją listę i się zastanawiam o czym zapomniałem...  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

@Rewo - dzięki!

@Myjk - cóż, to jest właśnie podstawowa wada samorobnych rozwiązań, że nawet nie umywają się wyglądem w stosunku do takich fabrycznych. Ten mój monitorek na tle takiego panelu, jak pokazujesz wygląda niestety, jak wyciosany siekierą. Na szczęście jednak prócz wady jest i zaleta. Pomijając satysfakcję twórczą towarzyszącą zadaniu, wielką zaletą jest też i koszt. Urządzenie, które pokazujesz, w podstawowej wersji, bez ikonek, tylko podświetlane przyciski kosztuje ponad trzy stówki, czyli tyle, ile mnie kosztowałyby elementy na oba wyżej pokazane urządzenia ("kosztowałyby" bo jak każdy szanujący się majsterklepka większość z takich elementów po prostu mam pod ręką). Jeśli nawet uwzględnimy koszt robocizny, wycenimy czas poświęcony na wykonanie i oprogramowanie, to i tak będzie to znacznie taniej, niż cena podobnego funkcjonalnie systemu z gotowych komponentów, bo nawet z szybkiej kalkulacji wychodzi mi tutaj coś koło 1500zł i to bez uwzględnienia funkcji rozwojowych, które u mnie pojawią się już lada chwila.

Ale, kurczę, gdyby jakiś chińczyk sprzedawał same takie panele dotykowe... Zakupy bezpośrednio w Chinach już robiłem, wiem, jak to działa, muszę poszukać, może coś znajdę. Dzięki za "inspirkę"  :smile: 

Komentarz na temat tych produktów... nie podejmę się, ponieważ właściwie w ogóle nie znam rozwiązań innych, niż swoje, więc ciężko mi porównać. Tu na forum jest potężny wątek poświęcony domowej automatyce, co prawda bywa tam nerwowa atmosfera, jednak na jakieś konkrety można liczyć, może spróbuj zapytać tamże.

Listę moich zautomatyzowanych elementów? 
1) oświetlenie. Nie całe, jedynie to najbardziej podatne na automatyzację: salon+kuchnia, sypialnia, ciągi komunikacyjne oraz oświetlenie zewnętrzne+garaż. Tu dochodzi mnóstwo pomysłów: sterowanie grupowe, zmierzchowe, zdalne... Z perspektywy czasu żałuję, że pod automatykę nie zrobiłem też oświetlenia w pokojach dziecinnych. Umiejętność gaszenia za sobą światła jest to coś w zasadzie nie do opanowania przez dzieci, to się chyba nabywa dopiero w wieku lat nastu (bywa, że późnych nastu), a ponieważ nasi chłopcy jeszcze mali, to ładnych kilka lat nerwów przed nami jeszcze  :smile:  
2) recyrkulacja.
3) skrzynka na listy  :smile: 
4) obsługa otwierania bramy, garażu i furtki:  lokalna, zdalna (np. z kuchni) i bardzo zdalna (z pilota wożonego w samochodzie, tu oczywiście bez furtki)
5) odcinanie wody (podczas nieobecności domowników, po wykryciu zalania - to zwykle się co prawda robi w oparciu o alarm, ale wymienić w spisie warto).


I to na razie tyle, co mam (znaczy... z tego, co wyżej opisane działa póki co jakieś 80%, ale pod pozostałe 20% są już mocne podwaliny). Kiedy tylko dociągną mi do domu światłowód (a to już lada tydzień), pobawię się mocniej OpenHABem, zwłaszcza kwestią wciśnięcia zarządzania domem do telefonu. Gdybym kiedyś zrobił nawadnianie w ogrodzie, na pewno trzeba będzie tym nawadnianiem jakoś sterować

----------


## Jarek.P

Właśnie przeglądam Aliexpress.... jako gotowych urządzeń jest tego trochę. Np:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Light...179331264.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...012133709.html

----------


## Jacekss

> 5) odcinanie wody (podczas nieobecności domowników, po wykryciu zalania - to zwykle się co prawda robi w oparciu o alarm, ale wymienić w spisie warto).


to odcięcie wody to ciekawy pomysł, jak to zrealizowałeś ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Po prostu elektrozawór, u mnie firmy Idmar (chyba już nie do kupienia, a szkoda, bo fajny był, obie pozycje stabilne, prąd pobiera jedynie w czasie zmiany położenia). Można tym sterować wprost z centralki alarmu (dwa wyjścia modułu IORS niezbędne) albo przez jakąś prostą zabawkę własnej konstrukcji.

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurczę, Myjk, z pokazanej przez Ciebie inspirki chyba coś się wykluje, już doszedłem do tego, jak taki panel zrobić samodzielnie. Jak się okazuje, wcale nie jest to trudne  :smile:  
(i tylko, niestety, wymaga podniesienia skilla z grafiki do poziomu ciut ponad obsługę painta)

Żeby nie zanudzać zbędnymi szczegółami elektronicznymi (jeśli ktoś ciekaw, to zapraszam na priv), są dostępne, produkowane przez Atmel gotowe scalone sensory dotykowe, którym wystarczy dorobić szklaną (albo jakąkolwiek bądź) płytkę, która będzie miała od spodniej strony podłożony obrazek (np. cięty z folii samoprzylepnej) z możliwością jego podświetlania. Otrzymanie takiego panela, jak ten linkowany przez Ciebie to właściwie kwestia tylko narysowania tego w grafice wektorowej i znalezienia firmy robiącej wycinanki w folii samoprzylepnej, która nie poszczuje psami za jednostkowe zamówienie mieszczące się w kopercie listowej  :smile: 
Im dłużej nad tym myślę, tym pomysł bardziej mi się podoba, estetycznie powinien być znacznie ponad to, co stworzyłem obecnie, mechanicznie też będzie to prostsze. Mam teraz w nadchodzących planach podobny monitorek do tego kuchennego z przeznaczeniem do zainstalowania w garażu (sterowanie bramą i wrotami garażowymi, wskazanie stanu alarmu), więc z nim rzecz przetestuję.

----------


## Myjk

> Kurczę, Myjk, z pokazanej przez Ciebie inspirki chyba coś się wykluje, już doszedłem do tego, jak taki panel zrobić samodzielnie. Jak się okazuje, wcale nie jest to trudne


Fajnie. Co więcej, też trochę ściągałem towarów z dalekiego wschodu (choć bardziej hurtowo od producentów, co nie znaczy że od takich nie da się wydębić "testowych" próbek -- acz od razu zaznaczam, że próbki darmowe w dzisiejszych czasach nie są)  :wink:  także w razie czego mogę też coś podpowiedzieć.




> (i tylko, niestety, wymaga podniesienia skilla z grafiki do poziomu ciut ponad obsługę painta)


To mogę się polecić w razie czego, bo grafika rastrowa jak i wektorowa nie jest mi obca.  :wink: 




> to właściwie kwestia tylko narysowania tego w grafice wektorowej i znalezienia firmy robiącej wycinanki w folii samoprzylepnej, która nie poszczuje psami za jednostkowe zamówienie mieszczące się w kopercie listowej


Teraz to w zasadzie kwestia ceny  :wink:  ale też ceny pracy tego typu nie są jakieś przesadnie szalone. 

Jeśli zaś chodzi o moją wstępną listę automatyki, to w zasadzie wszystko przewidziałem. Wykluczyłem tylko zasugerowane przez Ciebie zarzucenie inteligentne sterowanie pompy obiegowej CWU, a także wykluczenie spod sterowania światłami w pokojach sypialnych. Ale po Twoich argumentach i doświadczeniach mojej zapominalskiej "księżniczki" (choć mocno z tym walczymy), chyba jednak przemyślę wygaszanie światła także tam.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Sterowanie światłami w sypialni sprawdza się bardzo. Zwłaszcza możliwość zgaszenia nocnej lampki po drugiej stronie małżeńskiego łóżka się przdaje, bez potrzeby uprawiania jakichś ekwilibrystycznych sztuczek czy wychodzenia z łóżka  :smile:  

A jeśli o pokojach dziecinnych mówimy, to można też przewidzieć zdalne wyłączanie zasilania okolic biurka, tam, gdzie będzie włączony komputer. Bardzo by to usprawniło reagowanie dzieci na hasła typu "obiad na stole, schodźcie już". Obecnie "zaaaraaaaz" może się ciągnąć bez końca, z takim zdalnym wyłącznikiem zaś byłoby szybko i skutecznie  :Lol:

----------


## tomekgawronn

Mi po głowie chodzi coś takiego: tablet + http://allegro.pl/zdalne-sterowanie-...344251063.html  tylko ubolewam że nie ma jakichś wejść które w synoptyce mogłyby zmieniać np kolor ikony w zależności od stanu wyjścia niekoniecznie wyzwolonego tym sterownikiem. Chciałbym aby zadziałanie np. klawiszem na ścianie również podświetlało ikonę tego przycisku na tablecie.

----------


## DrKubus

> A jeśli o pokojach dziecinnych mówimy, to można też przewidzieć zdalne wyłączanie zasilania okolic biurka, tam, gdzie będzie włączony komputer. Bardzo by to usprawniło reagowanie dzieci na hasła typu "obiad na stole, schodźcie już". Obecnie "zaaaraaaaz" może się ciągnąć bez końca, z takim zdalnym wyłącznikiem zaś byłoby szybko i skutecznie


Myślałem o tym, ale komputery stacjonarne odchodzą do lamusa, a laptopy trzymają już po 9h baterii. Obecnie szybszym sposobem jest wyłączenie routera  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

To kwestia rozbudowania softu, ten sterownik po prostu działa jedynie on/off i takie tez informacje przekazuje, z najprostszą wizualizacją.

BTW - touch-sensory już zamówione (póki co te najprostsze do testów, ale namierzyłem już nawet ośmiokanałowe, od razu z szeregowym interfejsem SPI jako wyjściem  :smile:  ), do wizualizacji zaś - LEDy RGB, jeśli to wyjdzie, to będzie szaleństwo, wszystkie kolory tęczy dostępne jako podświetlenie klawiszy, toć ja będę mógł wizualizować nie tylko aktualny stan sterowanego urządzenia, jak obecnie, ale nawet na różne dni tygodnia różne kolory ustawiać  :Lol: 

A obecny sterownik - działa sobie od tygodnia, przez ten tydzień dokadnie 0% (zero) błędów transmisji. Być może, jak mi urządzeń na szynie RS485 przybędzie, to i z błędami może być różnie (choćby kolizje mogą się zacząć pojawiać), ale jeśli to by tak działało, to nawet żadna detekcja błędów nie byłaby potrzebna  :smile:  

@DrKubus - ale to z kolei niesie za sobą zbyt globalne skutki  :smile:  Myślałem co prawda nad prostym skryptem, który zablokuje konkretne MACadresy, ale póki co jeszcze wystarcza ojcowski autorytet (znaczy najdalej zza piątym "zaaaaraaaaaz" schodzą), więc szkoda mi zachodu  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dla odmiany po sterownikach i elektronikach ciekawostka przyrodnicza będzie: wspominałem już nieraz o kocie dochodzącym. Kot dochodzący jest to organizm zjawiający się na posesji samoistnie (podobnie jak myszy lęgnące się z suchych liści), aby stworzyć takie coś wystarczy zacząć wystawiać gdzieś na zewnątrz michę z żarciem. Kot znajdzie się sam bardzo szybko, bywa, że niejeden  :wink: 

Aktualnie miskę dla kota mamy o taką:



Kupiliśmy ją w nadziei, że wyjmowane metalowe wkłady będzie łatwiej utrzymać w czystości. I tu się sprawdza, ale głupia sprawa, z miseczkami tymi (one są wyjmowane) zaczęły dziać się cuda. Śledztwo wdrożone przy użyciu kamer monitoringu wykazało, że za cuda odpowiedzialne są... sroki. Tak, sroki. Skubańce kradną te miski regularnie  :smile: 
W zasadzie nie byłoby to dziwne, błyszczy się, to sroka ciekawa, każde dziecko w dodatku wie, że sroki to złodziejki i jak coś się błyszczy, to kradną. Czemu więc się dziwię? Ano temu, że nasze sroki pustą miskę oddają spowrotem na taras  :Lol:

----------


## GraMar

> Śledztwo wdrożone przy użyciu kamer monitoringu wykazało, że za cuda odpowiedzialne są... sroki. Tak, sroki. Skubańce kradną te miski regularnie 
> W zasadzie nie byłoby to dziwne, błyszczy się, to sroka ciekawa, każde dziecko w dodatku wie, że sroki to złodziejki i jak coś się błyszczy, to kradną. Czemu więc się dziwię? Ano temu, że nasze sroki pustą miskę oddają spowrotem na taras


Witam, możesz ten filmik gdzieś umieścić? Ja też mam zawzięte sroki, regularnie stadami tłuką sójki, które wokoło zbierają żołędzie, ale tego u siebie  :smile:  chyba prędko nie zobaczę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie nie bardzo mam co pokazywać, monitoring nie nagrywa non-stop, tylko uruchamia się od detekcji ruchu, która niestety sroki "łapie" jedynie jak kotłują się naprawdę blisko kamery. Momentu, kiedy miska niknie nie udało mi się odnaleźć w ogóle, znalazłem nagranie, na którym miska się pojawia (oddały w takim miejscu, że wyraźnie ją widać), niestety nie ma samego momentu przyniesienia miski, na nagraniu widać sroki kłębiące się po tarasie, czterominutowa luka w nagraniu, a po niej sroka odlatuje, a miska już jest. 
Dodatkowo wczoraj rano naocznie widzieliśmy przez okno tarasowe jak sroka miskę wyciąga dziobem z tej plastikowej podstawki (nie zabrała, porzuciła na środku tarasu), więc wina srok-złodziejek jest ewidentna  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Bo to są sroki ninja  :wink:  Więc nie ma szans żeby kamera je nagrała  :smile:

----------


## compi

Ja bym na Twoim miejscu umieścił tabliczkę dla gości, że za rzeczy pozostawione na tarasie nie ponosisz odpowiedzialności, hehee.

----------


## Jarek.P

Taaaa... najpierw kuna sąsiadkom buty kradła, teraz sroki... zaczynam powątpiewać, czy ktokolwiek jeszcze do nas się wybrać odważy. Ewentualnie, potencjalni goście będą się do nas wybierać  już sami zostawiając przezornie wszystko co cenniejsze w domu  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Ale za to możesz organizować obozy przetrwania  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak na boku Dziennika Budowy (który juz i tak od dawien dawna nie ma kompletnie nic wspólnego z budową): 
Szykowałem z okazji wyborów, ale ponieważ czasowo się nie wyrobiłem, to dałem dziecku do zabawy, Dzień Dziecka akurat, Wyjątek w dodatku przeżywa właśnie sporą fascynację miltariami... ucieszył się chłopak  :smile: 





A żeby choć na moment do spraw budowlanych wrócić - tu, na tym zdjęciu poniżej widać babola jakiego sobie odwaliłem 5 lat temu mniej więcej:



Styropian na podłodze w garażu. Tak właściwie, to nie wiem, po co on tam został w ogóle dany, skoro garaż jest i tak odizolowany cieplnie od reszty budynku, ale niech będzie, dodatkowa izolacja, mostki przy ścianach, eciepecie... ok. Jest. nic się z nim złego nie dzieje, niech sobie będzie. Ale próóóóóg, na litośc boską, próg! Odcięty od reszty płyty posadzki przez korpus odwodnienia liniowego, 30cm pasek wylewki na samym wjeździe do garażu, a więc tam, gdzie siłą rzeczy największe obciążenia przenosi i to wszystko postawione na stryropianie??? No luuuudzie! 

Oczywistym było, że ta bezmyślność się zemściła natychmiast po rozpoczęciu normalnego korzystania z garażu, cały próg od brzegu aż po odwodnienie sobie popekał, w końcowym stadium nawet zaczęły tam odłazić płytki. Co było robić? pokląłem sobie pod nosem, dwa tygodnie temu wziąłem największego młotka, jaki mam w domu (i bez skojarzeń proszę!) i rozmieniłem ten próg na pełną taczkę takich malutkich progów, niektórych nawet wciąż wyłożonych gresem  :smile:  Następnie wyjąłem z felernego miejsca styropian, a po opróżnieniu taczki (nie pytajcie. Tyle napiszę, że nie wywiozłem do lasu) wykorzystałem ją w charakterze betoniarki z ręcznym napędem i wykonałem nowy próg. Z litego betonu (w mieszaninie 1:3), dodatkowo zazbrojonego wzdłużnie rurą 1,5" (stary słupek ogrodzeniowy, jeszcze z tymczasowego ogrodzenia budowlanego się poniewierał "bo to się może przydać"). Tydzień temu na ten nowy próg poszedł nowy gres. a w ten weekend go zafugowałem. Starą wylewkę od nowej skutecznie dylatuje odwodnienie liniowe, jakieś problemy mogą się pojawić jedynie po bokach, dlatego zadbałem, żeby granica była na styku płytek gresowych, jeśli zacznie się tam wykruszać fuga, to ją zastąpie silikonem.
Zdjęć nie robiłem, bo i w sumie nic ciekawego, niemniej odnotowuję ad-acta  :smile: 
Howgh!

----------


## GraMar

Witam. Nie mogę już znaleźć ciekawej dyskusji, jak zabezpieczyć ocieplenie styrodurem ściany fundamentowej (na granicy koniec wylewki a początek kostki) przed demolką podczas jeżdżenia autem.
Może masz sprawdzony patent?   :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

U mnie problem był co prawda z poziomym styropianem i leżącą na niej wylewką, ale to się w zasadzie sprowadza do tego samego: jeżdżenie po styrodurze do niczego dobrego nie doprowadzi, proponowałbym go obciąć tak, żeby się kończył niżej i albo zaufać warstwie nośnej kostki albo wręcz wykonać tam dodatkową betonową belkę jak u mnie, to już do oceny "na miejscu".

----------


## witu102

> @Rewo - dzięki!
> 
> @Myjk - cóż, to jest właśnie podstawowa wada samorobnych rozwiązań, że nawet nie umywają się wyglądem w stosunku do takich fabrycznych. Ten mój monitorek na tle takiego panelu, jak pokazujesz wygląda niestety, jak wyciosany siekierą. Na szczęście jednak prócz wady jest i zaleta. Pomijając satysfakcję twórczą towarzyszącą zadaniu, wielką zaletą jest też i koszt. Urządzenie, które pokazujesz, w podstawowej wersji, bez ikonek, tylko podświetlane przyciski kosztuje ponad trzy stówki, czyli tyle, ile mnie kosztowałyby elementy na oba wyżej pokazane urządzenia ("kosztowałyby" bo jak każdy szanujący się majsterklepka większość z takich elementów po prostu mam pod ręką). Jeśli nawet uwzględnimy koszt robocizny, wycenimy czas poświęcony na wykonanie i oprogramowanie, to i tak będzie to znacznie taniej, niż cena podobnego funkcjonalnie systemu z gotowych komponentów, bo nawet z szybkiej kalkulacji wychodzi mi tutaj coś koło 1500zł i to bez uwzględnienia funkcji rozwojowych, które u mnie pojawią się już lada chwila.
> 
> 
> Komentarz na temat tych produktów... nie podejmę się, ponieważ właściwie w ogóle nie znam rozwiązań innych, niż swoje, więc ciężko mi porównać. Tu na forum jest potężny wątek poświęcony domowej automatyce, co prawda bywa tam nerwowa atmosfera, jednak na jakieś konkrety można liczyć, może spróbuj zapytać tamże.


Hej, postowane przyciski powstały na podstawie moich projektów, które zamawiałem do siebie do domu.
Jakbyś był zainteresowany, to zdjęcia mogę podesłać.
Za łącznie 10 paneli w tym 3 szt ze zintegrowanymi kontaktami (łóżka+kuchnia) największy 12 polowy do sterowania oświetleniem ogrodem, reszta nie mniejsza niż 5 przycisków zapłaciłem coś koło 2400zł więc cena jest atrakcyjna nawet w porównaniu gdybym wszystkie to funkcje chciał zrealizować na eleganckich przyciskach np Ospela w szklanych ramkach (różnica 600zł) niby nie mało ale to 25% więcej za wygląd i wygodę.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ok, dzieki za szczegóły.
Tak czy tak, będę jednak wierny rozwiązaniom samorobnym, jak wcześniej pisałem, rozgryzłem już technologię samodzielnej produkcji takich szklanych płytek-włączników, co prawda obecnie domowa elektronika leży odłogiem, bo inne tematy wysunęły mi się na prowadzenie, ale przyjdzie czas i na nią, jak coś zrobię, to na pewno pokażę.

----------


## PeZet

Mam niezmiennie w pamięci Twoje, Jarku.P, boje z poddachówkowymi szkodnikami, nazwy ich nie wymieniam , by nie rozdrzaźniać i tak trudnej sytuacji. Dowiedziałem się ostatnio, że ponoć skutecznym sposobem pozbycia się niepożądanych gości jest rozlokowanie... lwich kup. Lwie kupy są dostępne w warszawskim zoo. Lwie kupy są odstępowane przez obsługę za darmo. trudność jedyna polega na tym, że po te kupy jest podobno kolejka.

Pozdrowienia
PeZeT

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, znam sposób, były tu chyba nawet dyskusje na ten temat  :smile:  
Lwie, tygrysie... podobno wszystko się nadaje, ja tylko mam pewne obawy co do tego, czy aby kuna jednak nie lepsza  :smile: 
Tak czy tak, odkąd uszczelniłem dach, kuna szkód nie robi, od czasu do czasu co prawda sobie biega coś po dachu, ale z rzadka i bez następstw. Tylko ostatnio, robiąc porządki w deskach pobudowlanych znalazłem w ich stercie wciągnięty tam drugi z zaginionych dawno temu butów Łajzy oraz o dziwo nową rękawicę spawalniczą. Czyżby tamta kuna była jakąś wielbicielką skór i tych klimatów?  :wink: 

PS: właśnie dociągnęli mi do domu światłowód  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No i od wczoraj światłowód (GPON) już działa. Taki internet, to ja rozumiem!  :big lol:

----------


## bajcik

Teraz sam będziesz hostował treści domwleśne wproste ze swojej szafy rackowej?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mam stałe IP, mógłbym. Ilość wejść na nasz dziennik już tak spadła, że może nawet mój aktualny serwer byłby to w stanie udźwignąć? 
Pomyślę, na razie muszę przysiąść nad dostępem do własnych, prywatnych usług z zewnątrz  :smile:

----------


## Pawlo111

> No i od wczoraj światłowód (GPON) już działa. Taki internet, to ja rozumiem!


Jarku po znajomości czy tak normalnie kładą już światłowody?
Co stolyca to stolyca u mnie kabla pomarańcza nie chce położyć każą mi chodzić po sąsiadach i zbierać chętnych...

----------


## Jarek.P

Najbliższy operator telekomunikacyjny, u którego mam jakiekolwiek znajomości to obecnie byłaby zdaje się Elisa w Finlandii. Albo może Sunrise w Szwajcarii, tróję z geografii miałem, więc ciężko mi powiedzieć, co jest bliżej, tak czy tak daleko jednak na ciągnięcie światłowodu  :smile: 
Normalnie, firma w mojej okolicy podłącza. Też w szoku byłem. jak usłyszałem od nich, że to światłowód będzie, ale z drugiej strony.... nowe idzie, technologia pozwalająca na podłączanie światełkiem indywidualnych abonentów (GPON) już z dziesięć lat, jak jest normalnie dostępna, więc kiedyś w końcu musiało to trafić pod strzechy. 
Pomarańczowe g...no już od dawna nie rozbudowuje sieci, taką mają teraz politykę, że bazują tylko na tym, co mieli i ewentualnie łaskawie się zgadzają na podłączenie całych nowych budynków wielorodzinnych, ale tylko pod warunkiem, że deweloper im zrobi całą infrastrukturę. Małe firmy teraz są znów na topie, zwłaszcza jeśli uda im się zdobyć jakieś dofinansowanie, w Centralnej Polsce dla przykładu jest taki program przez Łunię wspierany "Internet dla Mazowsza".

Jakość tego internetu z GPONa jest niesamowita, stabilne pasmo, ping-marzenie, zresztą sami zobaczcie, wykupiony mam najtańszy abonament na 40Mbps (handlowiec mocno kusił wyższymi, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że jeśli do tej pory starczało mi LTE, czyli w porywach do kilkunastu Mbps na cały dom, to te 40 też wystarczą. A jak będzie mało, to rozszerzę):



Wynik uzyskałem ot tak po prostu, przed chwilą (6:31 GMT to 8:31 naszego czasu), nie jest to "the best of the best" upolowany o 4:15 nad ranem przy "pustej sieci", specjalnie dla chwalenia się wynikiem.

Internet wykupywałem już od wielu firm i w sumie to nigdy jeszcze nie miałem takiej sytuacji, żeby test mi pokazał chociaż coś zbliżonego do wykupionego pasma. Zawsze było, że "ale wie pan, to teoretyczna bariera jest, po drodze są inne łącza, sieć przesyłowa, to tak się nie da, wiecie, rozumiecie, wynik 1,6Mbps przy wykupionych dwóch jest jeszcze całkiem dobry"

----------


## Gosiek33

Trochę żałuję, że około Ciebie nie mieszkam  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana internetem, to może się zgłoś do mojego providera (nazwę widać na wyniku testu), oni są dość zaskakujący jeśli chodzi o zasięg możliwości technicznych, może i Ciebie dadzą radę podłączyć. Dla przykładu: do mnie światłowód idzie sobie podwieszony na słupach energetyki przez ładnych kilka ulic. I tak, taką linię (800m wg google maps) pociągnęli tylko dla mnie. Oczywiście, nic za darmo, opłata instalacyjna wynosi u nich 500zł, ale nie uważam tego za złą inwestycję  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

myśli że może się udać?  Dzięki za namiary, lecę pędzę poczytać  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Guzik z pętelką... nie ta strona Wisły  :bash:

----------


## trash_bin

Witam  :smile: 

Od kilku tygodni zaczytuję się w Twoim DB i po dojściu do aktualnych wpisów postanowiłem założyć konto na FM choćby tylko z tego powodu, żeby po pierwsze primo pogratulować Ci pomysłowości, zapału, umiejętności, odwagi, determinacji i oczywiście efektów Waszej pracy, a także lekkości pióra, humoru i zacięcia pisarskiego, wydruku fragmentów dziennika (wiem, mało aktualne dla Ciebie, dla mnie wydruk miał miejsce jakieś dwa tygodnie temu  :wink: ), zwycięstwa w wojnach kunickich (tfu tfu, na psa urok, odpukać w niemalowane i sól za lewe ramie, żeby nie zauroczyć) oraz Tobie i Gaelle wspaniałych dzieci (dzięki magii słowa pisanego Wasi synowie mają dla mnie dopiero kilka tygodni). 

Po drugie primo, dziękuję za maaaasę godzin przedniej rozrywki i wielu emocji związanych z poznawaniem perypetii Waszej budowy i zdarzeń z nią związanych (bardzo mi przykro z powodu Twojej mamy) i zaklinam Cię - nie przerywaj pisania - już żałuję, że tak szybko przeczytałem to, co tu powstało  :wink:  Dzięki również za wszystkie rady, jakich tu udzielałeś, za problemy, które rozwiązałeś oraz za inspirację, która pomogła mojej żonie i mnie zdecydować się jednak na budowę własnego domu (długo się nad tym zastanawialiśmy, teraz szukamy działki i zbieramy grosik do grosika).

Uwaga dla nieelektronicznej części czytelników: poniższy akapit można spokojnie pominąć  :smile: 
Po trzecie primo, bardzo zainteresowałeś mnie swoimi rozwiązaniami automatyki domowej. Ponieważ jeszcze nie budujemy się, to mam troszkę czasu na eksperymenty ze swoją wersją podobnych urządzeń, ale ze względu na własne lenistwo zamiast AVRów, których miałem już trochę dość wybrałem STMy, głównie ze względu na takie gotowce, dzięki którym prototypowanie jest czystą przyjemnością, a i możliwości ma pokaźne. Oczywiście Twoje założenia projektowe były takie, by sterowniki zmieściły się do puszek i z tego powodu te moje Nucleo kompletnie się do tego nie nadają, ale z tego co wyczytałem obecnie i tak trzymasz je w rozdzielniach, więc jak na razie logiczne ich użycie mamy podobne - też planuję zainstalowanie kilku takich w szafie. W odróżnieniu jednak od Ciebie postanowiłem jako medium komunikacyjne wykorzystać LAN (po podłączeniu do sterownika modułów ethernetowych) między innymi dlatego, iż obawiam się trochę komunikacji po RS485 głównie ze względu na kolizje, a po drugie LAN i tak po domu rozłożę, a nie byłem jeszcze przekonany, czy wszystkie sterowniki będą w jednym miejscu, z którego łatwy dostęp będzie mieć do nich centralny kontroler ( na razie jest nim aplikacja WEBowa napisana przeze mnie w C# stojąca na brix'ie). 
YYYyyyy.... przepraszam, nie chciałem tak zaspamować na dzień dobry, to tylko tak w ramach moich przemyśleń na temat Twojego systemu, sugerowanych Ci przez kolegów Raspberry czy innych Bananów  :smile: 

Jeszcze raz dziękuję, gratuluję, życzę powodzenia i wszystkiego dobrego, pozdrawiam i spadam ostrożnie, żeby się nie wywrócić na wazelinie, co to ją na początku wyciapałem na podłodze  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki za wpis, miło coś takiego przeczytać, normalnie musiałem się biurka przytrzymywać, żeby doczytać do końca, a pod sufit nie odfrunąć za wcześnie  :big lol: 

Nie przerywaj pisania - łatwo powiedzieć, ale z realizacją gorzej, w Domu w Lesie dzieje się na tyle niewiele (w sensie budowlanym), że pisać właściwie nie ma o czym. Owszem, parcie na klawiaturę mam i w sumie mogę założyć bloga i w nim regularnie pisać ot choćby o pasjonującej rozmowie dwóch nastoletnich aniołeczków podsłuchanej niedawno w komunikacji miejskiej (klimat "dzieci wesoło wybiegły ze szkoły"), ale to i nie będzie już to samo i przede wszystkim nie w temacie Muratora  :smile:  No i, pomijając wszystkie inne "ale", nie chciałbym skończyć tak, jak podawana kiedyś w RMF Classic definicja Twittera dla tych słuchaczy, którzy być może jeszcze nie wiedzą, co to takiego. Pan redaktor bardzo ładnie opisał, że jest to taki program, dzięki któremu można całemu światu obwieszczać swe głębokie myśli czy też pisać o tym, co się aktualnie robi, na przykład: "właśnie zjadłem śniadanie"  :Lol: 

A teraz do rzeczy, panie dzieju, do rzeczy, do sterowników znaczy: podstawowe moje założenie, tzn sterowniczki w puszkach były dość wczesnym pomysłem, obecnie on jest może nie to, że zarzucony, bardziej porzucony na "jakiś czas" (na święty nigdy?), głównie z powodu, że te elementy instalacji, którymi najbardziej chciałem sterować, od początku były skupione w rozdzielniach, więc siłą rzeczy początki automatyki znajdą się tam. Być może do tych puszkowych elementów wykonawczych jeszcze kiedyś wrócę, ale nie mam na to ciśnienia z powodu, że automatyzacja zapalania światła w łazience ma niezbyt duży sens i przez to nic nie ciśnie mnie, by taki automat dorobić. Większy pożytek płynie z choćby automatyki garażowej i tu kierują się moje najbliższe plany: sterowanie światłem w garażu (aktualnie usunięta wersja wczesna, światło włączamy ręcznie, wstępny projekt rozwiązania nowocześniejszego już jest, czeka na nowy napływ czasu i ochoty na dłubanie w elektronice) a także parę pomysłów, które się urodziły w międzyczasie:
- sławetny "List w skrzynce". Co z tego, że na monitorku alarmu wyskakuje taka informacja, jeśli odkąd samochód jest wprowadzany do garażu, najczęściej wychodzimy z/do domu właśnie przez garaż i monitorka nikt nie ogląda czasem i całymi dniami. Informacja "list w skrzynce" sygnalizowana w garażu pilnie potrzebna.
- jeden przycisk do realizowania z garażu całej sekwencji poleceń wykonywanych co rano przy wychodzeniu z domu: otwórz garaż, otwórz bramę, jeśli ciemno, to zapal światło na zewnątrz.

LAN jako medium ma szereg niewątpliwych zalet, ale i też zasadnicze dwie wady: wyższy koszt implementacji amatorskiej oraz wymagany trochę wyższy poziom ogarnięcia tematu od strony programowej. Ze mnie, niestety, programista bardzo amatorski, czytałeś dziennik, to wiesz, w czym cały czas programuję, a tu podejście do LANu to już jest dość poważne zagadnienie. RS485 działa bardzo fajnie i myślę, że mi wystarczy.

----------


## trash_bin

Blog - tak, tak, TAK  :smile:  Odnoszę wrażenie, iż masz tyle ciekawych pomysłów, a do tego potrafisz je przekuć w działające urządzenia, iż nie grozi takiemu blogowi raczej śmierć głodowa ani sprowadzenie do poziomu "rejestratora stanów emocjonalnych". Ba, można powiedzieć nawet, że z Twoją wiedzą i umiejętnościami jesteś zobowiązany przed ludzkością i nauką do tego, by się owocami swojego talentu podzielić ze światem  :big grin:  Wiadomo, że za darmo to można w naszym kraju najwyżej, za przeproszeniem, w pysk dostać (i proszę mnie źle nie zrozumieć, ja nic do naszego kraju nie mam; jak mawiał Piłsudski: Naród wspaniały, tylko ludzie k**wy, zdjęcie zresztą z mojej rodzinnej Częstochowy) i mając na uwadze ilość odwiedzin w Twoim DB (niemal 1,5 miliona, brawo  :smile: ), to z samych takich powiedzmy AdWordsów mógłbyś żyć jak król (no może ociupinkę przesadzam, tak tyci-tyci  :wink: ).

Do monitorka zaś króciutko: a gdyby był to kolejny sterownikiem napędzany klocek, który by głównego sterownika pytał się co chwilę o stan i wyświetlał go (powiedzmy tak, jak teraz, przy użyciu LEDów) oraz na zdarzenie wciśnięcia przycisku (czy dotyk, bo czujniki dotykowe wprowadzasz; swoją drogą ciekawi mnie którego użyłeś i jak, od strony elektroniki i fizycznie jak to pod tą szybką jest umieszczone i czy działa) wysyłał informację do tego sterownika, to możnaby go wtedy traktować jako moduł mogący w instalacji wystąpić więcej niż raz (jak manipulatory w alarmach). Komunikację po RSie już masz, więc to nie byłoby nic trudnego  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pomysł własnej strony-bloga przemyślę w takim razie  :smile:  Akurat jestem świeżo po oglądaniu w internetach fragmentu odcinka jakiegoś kuchennego bzdeta jednej pani na "G.", w którym owa pani wygłasza nauki, jak powinna wyglądać porządna strona www, więc się zastosuję. Muszę tylko muzyke odpowiednią dobrać  :Lol: 
(dla zainteresowanych: tutaj!. Bardzo, bardzo polecam przejrzenie "powiązanych")

Co do monitorka - to jak go zrobić jest już wymyślone, pomysł musi tylko odstać swoje w kolejce pomysłów "do realizacji" i co ważniejsze oraz co gorsza, co trudniejsze w przypadku mojej kolejki, nie dać się z niej wypchąć innym kolejkowiczom, zwłaszcza tym uprawnionym do obsługi poza kolejnością. Bo wiadomo jak jest: zleci się matek w ciąży i dziadków-kombatantów i pomysł, który już już do lady dochodził, nagle poza sklep wylatuje.
Chcę to zrobić w ten sposób, że istniejący kontroler skrzynki pocztowej oprócz obecnej funkcji, to jest zwierania wejścia centralki alarmowej, będzie też wysyłał na szynę RS485 (przewidująco wbudowałem mu interfejs)  telegram "poczta przyszła", a wtedy z taką informacją to ja już sobie zrobię, co się żywnie podoba. Planowany panelik do garażu nasłuchując konkretnych informacji z szyny będzie miał gdzieś w programowych bebechach warunek: _jak usłyszysz telegram "poczta przyszła" to zapal lampkę "poczta" na panelu_. I tyle póki co, a z czasem może openhub mi tą informację i na telefonie wyświetli.

Panel będzie szklany, oczywiście że to działa, wszystko co u mnie istnieje w teorii, działa doskonale, gorzej jak od teorii przechodzę do praktyki, wtedy już bywa różnie  :wink: 
A dokładniej: jak wyżej pisałem, jeszcze tego nawet nie usiłowałem zrobić, mam to w fazie projektu i to dość wstępnego. Jest lato, więc wszelaka elektronika leży odłogiem, ja działam bardziej z fizycznymi robotami, którymi już się nawet nie chwalę tutaj, bo ileż można o tym samym, ale obłożyłem sztucznym kamieniem jedną stronę ogrodzenia (pokażę, jak porobię zdjęcia) oraz fragment cokołu na domu, zrobiłem niemalże całą podłogę na strychu oraz zlikwidowałem 75% pozostałości sterty desek poszalunkowych przy pomocy wielgachnego ogniska, paru zaostrzonych na końcu kijków, kilograma kiełbasy oraz butelki piwa, przy niejakim współudziale małżonki oraz dzieci, chwilę później większej ilości dzieci, a potem w końcu również i sąsiadów (tyle, że od ogniaska przenieśliśmy sie do ogrodu jednego z sąsiadów). A i przekułem do domu rurę, przez którą będzie przeciągnięta do piwnicy instalacja nawodnienia - w upały wszystko nam schnie w oczach, coś z tym trzeba zrobić, nawodnienie powstanie chyba jeszcze w tym sezonie. A potem kolejny sterownik  :Lol: 
Koniec dygresji, do rzeczy: do wykonania tego szklanego wyłącznika zakupiłem na razie do testów kilka sztuk układu AT42QT1010, to jest bardzo prosty (na zewnątrz) układ, do którego się doprowadza tylko zasilanie, z jednej strony podłącza elektrodę metalową do umieszczenia pod szklaną (albo inną izolacyjną) płytką, a drugą stroną wprost do procesora. To uproszczony opis, szczegóły sobie znajdziesz w necie, ale rzecz się sprowadza do tego, że układzik wykrywa fakt przystawienia palca do bezpośrednich okolic elektrody po drugiej stronie szybki. Szybę mogę od wewnętrznej strony dowolnie pomalować bądź wykleić folią z wyciętymi ikonkami do podświetlenia od wewnętrznej strony. Elektrody w odpowiednim kształcie mogę wytrawić wprost w laminacie przyklejonym potem od spodu do szyby. Całosć będzie stanowiła kanapkę: szyba/folia z wyciętymi ikonkami przycisków i kontrolek/laminat z warstwą miedzi tworzącą elektrody/diody świecące podświetlenia świecące przez otwory w laminacie. Jak zacznę to robić (zimą?), to sie pochwalę niechybnie  :smile:

----------


## bob_budownik

To ja czekam na realizacje pomysłow i tego bloga.

----------


## rewo66

Witam
dawno mnie tu nie było ale nadrobiłem zaległości  :wink: 
Co do światłowodów to niektóre firmy otrzymały dofinansowanie z UE do modernizacji sieci internetowej. A dofinansowanie trzeba wykorzystać w określonym terminie. U mnie nachalnie dzwonią od pół roku i namawiają mnie na położenie światłowodów za 1 zł. Ale żona stoi okoniem. Wprowadzenie światłowodów wiąże się z naruszeniem elewacji budynku i tynków wewnątrz. Więc co dzwonią to odmawiam  :ohmy:  Chociaż obecnie mam internet  na zasadzie anteny radiowej ale śmiga dobrze. Pozdrawiam letnie i wakacjowo.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przekonaj żonę, bo przesiadka z radiówki na GPONa to jak z malucha do mercedesa. Nie wiem jak twoja firma (instalacja za złotówkę - kwiiik kwiiik), moi zrobili to bardzo estetycznie: przewieszka idzie ze słupa energetycznego ponad dachem mojego domu do komina wentylacyjnego i kanałem wentylacyjnym sobie schodzi u mnie akurat wprost do serwerowni (akurat szczęśliwie przylega do ściany kominowej, przewierciłem tylko otwór), ale równie dobrze mogłoby to być zakończone na strychu, albo w jakimkolwiek pomieszczeniu, któe przylega do kanału wentylacyjnego. Wybór zwykle jest spory, a jeśli tylko masz w domu zrobioną jakąkolwiek infrastrukturę pod sieć komputerową, dołączenie się do niej nie powinno stanowić problemu bez potrzeby prucia tynków.

----------


## bajcik

Światłowód dzisiaj może się wydawać fanaberią, a w przyszłości może być potrzebny do życia jak elektryczność  :smile:  Przyszlość może niejednym zaskoczyć, nie wiadomo jakie będą rozrywki, czy nie będzie się pracować z domu. Jednak wiadomo że przepustowość będzie potrzebna.
@rewo66 - przekonaj żonę!

----------


## trash_bin

O rany, gdyby mi chcieli dociągnąć światłowód... Nawet mógłbym te Jarkowe 500 zł zapłacić za przyłączenie  :sad:  Teraz skazany jestem na Neozdradę i choć nie mogę na nią szczególnie narzekać (usterki zdarzają się dość rzadko, raz na kilka miesięcy), to choćbym się us... usmarkał, to nic innego do mnie nie dociągną, żadne UPC nie wchodzi w rachubę, radiówki dość wolne (max 4-6M) i za tą prędkość strasznie drogie - 40 zł jak się ostatnio interesowałem.

@rewo66 namawiaj, lobbuj, forsuj, przekonuj - wiadomo, że warto  :smile:  Jak pisał bacjik, teraz takie prędkości transferu mogą się wydawać duże, ale wydaje mi się że Jarek miał rację te kilka lat temu jak pisał, że telewizja IP jest przyszłością, do tego dojdą coraz popularniejsze wideorozmowy czy inne źródła strumieniowej transmisji i okaże się, że choćby ze względu na samą ilość latających pakietów światłowody staną się niezbędne.

Jarek, pozwolę sobie jeszcze na moment wrócić do Twojego rozwiązania z monitorkiem garażowym nasłuchującym "telegramów" w szynie danych. U mnie podobnie to wygląda, urządzenia wysyłają broadcasty w sieci, dzięki którym zainteresowani odbiorcy wiedzą co się dzieje. Ma to co prawda swoją wadę, mianowicie broadcasty UDP nie mają gwarancji dotarcia do odbiorcy, ale po zastosowaniu w niezbędnych sytuacjach komunikatów potwierdzających odbiór można w logice programu zapewnić obsługę ewentualnej retransmisji. Korzyści takich pakietów rozgłoszeniowych są oczywiste i zapewne Ty również właśnie z jej powodu wybrałeś takie rozwiązanie - całkowite rozproszenie funkcjonalności, możliwość dodania autokonfiguracji i autowykrywania modułów podłączonych do takiej magistrali komunikacyjnej i dość proste upgradowanie i wymiana poszczególnych klocków systemu pod warunkiem zachowania wstecznej kompatybilności na poziomie komunikatów.

----------


## Gosiek33

Żeby i mnie tak gnębili z tym światłowodem, kurcze za blisko stolycy jestem  :sad:

----------


## rewo66

Co do strychu to sam już na to wpadłem ale niestety światłowód ciągną w gruncie więc strych odpada. Oczywiście będę dalej lobbował u żony za położeniem światłowodu  :tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

@trash_bin - z tym światłowodem to nie zapeszaj, jeszcze pół roku temu, gdyby mnie ktoś spytał o możliwości podłączenia internetu w mojej okolicy, napisałbym toczka w toczkę to, co i Ty, a nawet narzekał jeszcze mocniej, bo z racji lasu u mnie radiówka też odpadała, tylko LTE miałem i w zasadzie na nic więcej nie liczyłem w realnej przyszłości. No moooże kiedyś porządna radiówka, a już zupełnie na zasadzie marzeń myślałem o jakimś xDSL'u, na to konto zresztą miałem w rezerwie kilka wolnych par w rozdzielni w ogrodzeniu. O światłowodzie w życiu mi się nawet nie śniło. A tu - masz. Przyszło.

Co do komunikacji zaś - moja szyna RS485 jest jeszcze bardzo uboga, więc to się jeszcze może zmienić na gorsze, ale póki co działa to w 100% niezawodnie i nie odnotowałem jak dotąd ani jednego przekłamania w sieci, tak więc broadcast wysyłany przez jedno urządzenie jest ze 100% pewnością odbierany przez zainteresowane inne urządzenie, bez żadnej kontroli i potwierdzeń. Jak się sieć rozrośnie, jej parametry mogą paść na pysk (zwłaszcza, że niestety, całkowicie niezgodnie ze specyfikacją RS485 będzie to gwiazda, a nie łańcuch) i choć przy używanej przeze mnie mizernej prędkości transmisji 9200bps nie spodziewam się problemów, to jeśliby jakiś klocek miał obsługiwać coś bardzej newralgicznego, potwierdzenie odbioru bez problemu dorobię, nawet bez przerabiania podstawowych założeń. W zaprojektowanej do użytku w sieci ramce jest oczywiście miejsce na sumę kontrolną (na razie wysyłam tam pusty bajt, bo jak pisałem, nie zdarzyło mi się jeszcze żadne przekłamanie, więc nawet nie chciało mi się kontroli CRC dorabiać), a potwierdzenie odbioru po prostu tam, gdzie będzie potrzebne zostanie wysłane osobnym telegramem.

Natomiast z uwagi na sam charakter sieci (half-duplex) chcę jak ognia unikać wszelkich rozwiązań typu urządzenie co jakiś czas rozgłasza swój status, żeby po prostu hałasu nie robić w eterze. Podstawowa zasada: jak nikt cię o nic nie pytał, a sam nie masz nic ważnego do powiedzenia, to siedzisz cicho i nie gadasz! 
...ech, żeby to w domu z dziećmi było takie proste...

----------


## trash_bin

> Natomiast z uwagi na sam charakter sieci (half-duplex) chcę jak ognia unikać wszelkich rozwiązań typu urządzenie co jakiś czas rozgłasza swój status, żeby po prostu hałasu nie robić w eterze. Podstawowa zasada: jak nikt cię o nic nie pytał, a sam nie masz nic ważnego do powiedzenia, to siedzisz cicho i nie gadasz!


Oczywiście masz rację, rozgłoszenie następuje u mnie tylko w sytuacji wystąpienia jakiegoś zdarzenia. Do tego, jeśli zdarzenie ma charakter "niepubliczny", to znaczy przeznaczone jest dla jednego, konkretnego urządzenia, albo wymaga wymiany większej ilości informacji (typu żądanie zwrócenia statusu modułu, które JSONem zwraca mi komplet informacji z modułu), to w takim przypadku nawiązuję już z danym modułem połączenie TCP, zamiast wysyłania datagramu UDP. 

Co jakiś czas owszem, następuje komunikacja, ale w drugą stronę - niektóre moduły co jakiś czas pobierają wszystkie niezbędne dane od kontrolera, by zminimalizować niebezpieczeństwo rozsynchronizowania informacji o stanie komponentu. Przykładowo "monitorek-manipulator" (który u mnie docelowo będzie jakiś tanim tabletem, aktualnie jest to dowolne urządzenie wyświetlające aplikację webową, stanowiącą UI systemu) co jakiś czas oprócz odbierania takich broadcastów odpytuje serce systemu o stan, bo biorę pod uwagę możliwość rozsynchronizowania niektórych części systemu (padnie switch, nastąpi przerwa w zasilaniu któregoś modułu itd.), które mają obowiązek poinformować użytkownika o braku synchronizacji i przy pierwszej możliwości same się zsynchronizować.

_Edit: broń Boże nie zrozum mnie źle, absolutnie i pod żadnym pozorem nie namawiam Cię na zmianę RSa na LAN, ani nie przekonuję do ethernetu, zauważam tylko podobieństwa między naszymi rozwiązaniami (planowanymi czy już zaimplementowanymi, nie ważne), mimo użycia zupełnie innej magistrali komunikacyjnej; innymi słowy: ojapierdziualewypas, bez ściągania zrobiłem podobnie (w założeniach logicznych) jak Jarek_ 

W przypadku światłowodu mam ten sam problem co Gosiek33 - za blisko i jednocześnie za daleko od centrum miasta. Za blisko na światłowody do jakiejś przewidywalnej przyszłości (prędzej działkę kupimy i zaczniemy budowę), a za daleko od osiedli dla np. UPC  :sad:  Nadziei nie tracę, ale nie mam złudzeń  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Słuchajcie, mam sprawę: temat może nie aż bloga, ale w ogóle własnej strony mnie zaintrygował na tyle, że zacząłem się nad tym zastanawiać. Od zastanawiania się przeszedłem do prób praktycznych i niestety, okazało się, że choć o sieciach komputerowych i IT wiem całkiem sporo, tak z tematu tworzenia stron, php i tym podobnych jestem zieloniutki jak... jak ściany w moim warsztacie  :smile: 

Krótko pisząc: czy ktoś z Was zna się na wordpressie i byłby mi w stanie odpowiedzieć na parę pytań? Dla jasności: nie, nie szukam jelenia, co mi zrobi stronę za friko (no chyba, żeby ktoś bardzo chciał  :wink: ), stronę zrobię sobie sam, worpressa już mam postawionego, ale nie potrafię sobie poradzić z jego personalizacją w takim zakresie, jak bym chciał.

----------


## trash_bin

Nie jestem może specjalistą od Wordpressa, ale kilka stron na nim już uruchomiłem, łącznie z moją własną. Jeśli tylko będę w stanie, to chętnie pomogę  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Poszły pytania na priv, dzięki!

----------


## DrKubus

> Poszły pytania na priv, dzięki!


Jakbyś jeszcze coś potrzebował to pisz.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jakbyś jeszcze coś potrzebował to pisz.


Pierwsze problemy rozwiązali mi pospołu Bajcik z Trash_bin'em (chwała im za to), więc dzięki, ale jak m coś następnego wyskoczy, zgłoszę się  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

No to teraz czekamy na adres www
Swoją drogą jak czytałem pierwszy post trash_bin-a to zazdrościłem mu przyjemności obcowania z twoim dziennikiem po raz pierwszy. Niepowtarzalne doświadczenie, naprawdę  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> No to teraz czekamy na adres www
> Swoją drogą jak czytałem pierwszy post trash_bin-a to zazdrościłem mu przyjemności obcowania z twoim dziennikiem po raz pierwszy. Niepowtarzalne doświadczenie, naprawdę


Tak, wiem, co jakiś czas też go podczytuję w przypadkowych miejscach i na ogół też jestem w szoku  :smile:

----------


## trash_bin

I to od razu z taką ilością postów na raz - pierwszorzędna sprawa  :smile:  Spokojnie mogłaby z tego powstać powieść dokumentalno-obyczajowo-przygodowa, z dramatycznymi zwrotami akcji (niezapomniane, bohaterskie Wiertło, przez wielkie W), scenami batalistycznymi (wojny kunickie) i głębokim morałem - że da się  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No dobra, chcieliście to macie, link jest w stopce  :smile: 

Wiele tam na razie nie ma, sama strona też mocno siermiężna, ale niestety tworzenie stron internetowych to dla mnie ziemia totalnie nieznana. O ile mi się nie znudzi zbyt szybko, stronę będę rozwijał. Zarówno poprzez umieszczanie tam kolejnych opisów projektów, jak i poprzez dodawanie wpisów, co jadłem na śniadanie  :wink:  

Zapraszam do odwiedzania, kto chce, może i dodac coś od siebie. Dodawanie komentarzy możliwe póki co dla każdego, na zachętę wyłączyłem konieczność logowania, ale jeśli (kiedy) mnie spamem zasypie, to ograniczę dostęp do zalogowanych tylko. Uzyskanie u mnie loginu to "trzy kliknięcia" myszką, stosowny odsyłacz jest w belce na górze strony, więc nie będzie to mam nadzieję problem  :smile: 

Tego dziennika jednak nie porzucam, postanowiłem, że wpisy związane stricte z samym domem (a trochę ich jeszcze chyba będzie, sporo niezrobionego wciąż czeka na zmiłowanie) będę starał się zamieszczać jednak tutaj. Tak z sentymentu trochę  :smile:

----------


## Tern

Trudno o lepszą wiadomość  :smile: 

Tak, jestem jednym z tych, co jak się dorwali, to nie mogli przestać aż nie byli na bieżąco. I dla których wizja przymusowego odwyku była równie nęcąca co nurkowanie w stawie pełnym piranii. W stroju Lady Gagi. Z ketchupem  :ohmy: 


Jeśli tylko mogę mieć jedną nieśmiałą sugestię... Da się na blogu uruchomić RSS?  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Miło mi to słyszeć  :smile: 

RSS - yyyyyy.... chyyybaaaaa.... Proszę o 5 minut przerwy. Panie Krzepicki, za mną proszę  :wink: 

A na poważnie - da się, bo wordpress ma taką funkcjonalność (widziałem gdzieś), ale zielonego pojęcia nie mam, jak to włączyć, muszę prosić któregoś ze zorientowanych w temacie kolegów o pomoc.

----------


## blekowca

RSS - popieram  :wiggle: ,  a na stronce Jarka jeszcze raz obejrzałem sobie galerię ze zsyłki do Arabii ... 

Przy okazji, gdyby ktoś szukał dobrego zamiennika dla czytnika google (do rss-ów) to polecam inoreadera - nawet wersja podstawowa daje spokojnie radę.

----------


## Jarek.P

Link do RSS już jest (choć trzeba być baaaardzo spostrzegawczym), dziś go poprawię.

Galerie są póki co tak na odwal się, potem do tego działu przysiądę, teraz siły twórcze mam odrobinkę przekierowane, bowiem od wczoraj wraz z małżonką wałkujemy na ostro projekt nowego Domu w Lesie  :Lol:

----------


## blekowca

> ... nowego Domu w Lesie


  :jaw drop:   :big lol:

----------


## Aasia_

:big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No tak, a co? To nie wiecie, że pierwszy dom dla wroga?  :Lol: 
teraz na ten dla przyjaciela nadszedł czas  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

Znaczy że to, ten yyy tego ma to być domek na kurzej łapce?

----------


## Jarek.P

Na jakiej kurzej, na litość, grrrr!!!!  :big tongue: 
Widział Ty kiedy kurę w lesie? kuniej, panie kolego, kuniej!

 :Lol: 

Poza tym... no wiesz... coraz starsi się robimy, dziwaczejemy, nosy haczykowacieją, miotła na kiju stoi oparta o węgieł, trzeba zadbać o otoczenie.
Piec też już jest, mały co prawda, ale nic to, najwyżej od zwabiania mniejszych dzieci się zacznie.

----------


## krzysztof5426

O kurcze !
Przepraszam !
O kunie !!!

----------


## netbet

> No tak, a co? To nie wiecie, że pierwszy dom dla wroga? 
> teraz na ten dla przyjaciela nadszedł czas



przecież ty masz tam na działce drzewa.... buduj dom na drzewie!
tylko taki, że jak dzieciakom się znudzi bedzie można z kumplem posiedzieć przy ...herbacie :Smile: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

....mam to samo... truje dzieciok dupe o domek na drzewie.... ale mi się chce...

----------


## Myjk

To ja może czym prędzej wybuduję basen, nie będą dzieciokowi chodziły głupoty po drzewie, kunie czy kurze.

----------


## Jarek.P

Netbet - tak, ale moje drzewa są na tyle chude w uszach, że porządnego domku na żadnym z nich (tych, które wchodziłyby w grę) nie zabuduję, musiałby i tak mieć swoją konstrukcję nośną. Ten zresztą będzie do dwóch drzew przylegał, ich pnie będą flankowały taras. Zresztą kto wie, może wyżej się na którymś bocianie gniazdo dorobi? Mam starą (ale jarą) drabinkę sznurową radzieckiej produkcji, chętnie ją gdzieś wykorzystam  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak dla porządku dodam, że relacja z budowy nowego domu jest już w nowym miejscu  :smile:

----------


## trash_bin

Aaaaa!!!11!!!!!1!!jeden!1 Tu się tyle zadziało, a ja nie dostałem powiadomienia od FM o nowych postach w subskrypcji :/ 
Projekt domku pierwsza klasa  :smile:  Czym będziesz dach pokrywać?

----------


## Jarek.P

Powiadomienia z FM to temat rzeka, to działa losowo, nie przejmuj się. A raczej przygotuj, że za jakiś czas ktoś to zgłosi administratorom, zresetują "cośtam" i wtedy dostaniesz hurtem zaległe powiadomienia z całego tygodnia  :smile: 

Domek chcę pokryć gontem bitumicznym w kształcie karpiówki, ale w rozmowach z małżonką przewinął się i wiór osikowy jako szaleństwo z jakimś tam cieniem szansy na realizację. Zapewne na goncie się skończy, bo o wiórze osikowym nie mam zielonego pojęcia i szczerze mówiąc, nawet nie wiem, skąd się go kupuje, ale dyskusje były i na temat strzechy nawet  :smile:  
Za to wymyślony już jest komin do domku. I ten komin to będzie arcydzieło  :big grin:

----------


## trash_bin

Już nie mogę się doczekać  :smile:  Komina znaczy, nie powiadomień  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Do komina jeszcze trochę brakuje, ale stan "zero" już jest (szczegóły na mojej stronie)  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Te kotwy "Ocynk" to mogą się rozpaść po kilku latach (autopsja)

----------


## Jarek.P

To jak się rozpadną, to się będę martwił  :smile:  Te przy zjeżdżalni mają w tej chwili trzy lata, nie wiem, jak wyglądają w ziemi, ale to, co z wierzchu wygląda ok, zjeżdżalnia stabilna. Bardziej się martwię o to, że o ile te od zjeżdżalni były wbijane w bardzo zbitą glebę, tak te dzisiejsze wchodziły dość lekko i boję się, że będą się zapadać. Nic, jeśli zaczną, to rozkopię każdą  (podstemplowawszy pierwej chałupkę, żeby sie nie przewróciła i oczywiście nie wszystkie naraz!) i w każdy taki wykop wleję wiaderko betonu  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Z góry wszystko ok w ziemi została firanka po 4 latach. Ale może warunki inne. U ciebie las a w domyśle piach wiec woda odchodzi.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Witam. Skoro już przy temacie domków dla dzieci jesteśmy to pozwolę się pochwalić konstrukcją własną.  :smile:  Motywacja do tej budowy była duża po zapoznaniu się z szajsem jaki oferują markety budowlane.




Tak to wygląda, zostało jeszcze parę drobiazgów do zrobienia ale urlop już się skończył... 
Domek ma rozmiary 1,5x1,5m + 70cm tarasu, stoi na stalowej ramie 140 cm nad ziemią, dzięki czemu zjeżdżalnia ma aż 3 metry.
Radość dzieci bezcenna  :wink:

----------


## tomekgawronn

Pierwszy raz wstawiałem zdjęcie, nie wiem dlaczego wyszło w poprzek..

----------


## Jarek.P

Fajny, gratulacje. Mój domek będzie mniejszy, niżej postawiony i przede wszystkim, ściany będzie miał z klepki, nie ze sklejki. No i malunków się nie podejmę  :Lol: 

Zdjęcie - masz je nieobrócone na swoim dysku. Przeglądarka wyświetla je u Ciebie prawidłowo, bo zapewne korzysta z danych o orientacji zdjęcia zapisanych wraz z nim, ale skrypt forum już taki mądry nie jest. Poprawiłem już.

----------


## tomekgawronn

dziękuję, tylko część techniczna należała do mnie, graficzne dekoracje to już działka Pani Żony  :wink:   i ze względu właśnie na malunki zdecydowałem się na sklejkę, choć teraz przeczuwam kłopoty z nią związane. Niby wodoodporna ale pojawiły się w 3 miejscach pęcherze po deszczu. Teraz domek jest już pokryty lazurą do drewna i mam nadzieję że się nic więcej nie będzie z tym działo, ale czas pokaże.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

*Był Zamach!*

Śpieszę donieść, że w weekend nawiedził mnie Bajcik wraz z rodziną i minę zostawił!  :smile: 
Mina miała postać kilku butelek piwa bajcikowej produkcji, dla niepoznaki nawet zawierała w sobie piwo, bardzo dobre, nie powiem, moje gratulacje (chyba znów muszę nastawić swoje, bo zaniedbałem piwowarstwo mocno). Piwo postało sobie w chłodzie, aż wreszcie wczoraj "przy robocie" postanowiłem spróbować. Butelka w dłoń, otwieracz w dłoń (na moje szczęście prawdziwy otwieracz, trzymający kapsel, a nie jak to często u mnie bywa kant młotka bądź śrubokręt), przyłożyłem, pociągnąłem i....

*PIEEERRRRDUUUUUUUT!!!!!*

Ja w szoku, ledwie zdoławszy się uchylić przed kapslem, który odbiwszy się od otwieracza poleciał spory kawałek w głąb mieszkania, żona w stanie przedzawałowym, z rykiem "COSIĘSTAŁO????!!!!!????" biegiem leci sprzed domu przekonana, że w domu gaz wybuchł, piwo z butelki tak bardzo sika fontanną do góry, ja tak bardzo usiłuję nadążyć z jego przełykaniem, mój nos tak bardzo próbuje nadążyć odprowadzać "do atmosfery" nadmiar piany, echhhh  :Lol: 

Piwo, to które zostało w butelce, jak pisałem, bardzo dobre, ale całość strasznie nerwowa  :smile:  Butelka nie wstrząśnięta i nie mieszana, lekko schłodzona (tak wolę, nie lubię piwa od którego zęby trzeszczą z zimna), więc albo trafiła mi się flaszka, w któej fermentacja burzliwa jeszcze szła, albo ten gatunek tak ma po prostu. To było bodajże "Ale Brown".

A poza tym - domek się robi, o szczegółach można poczytać na mojej stronie, tu na zachętę zdjęcie:

----------


## bajcik

O kunia stopa, ale narobiłem. Śledczy zaraz się dopatrzą że akurat tego dnia sam nie mogłem pić bo brałem antybiotyk. Przypadek?  :ohmy: 

Samo wrażenie zwiedzania takiego domku, poprzedzone przeczytaniem takiego dziennika niesamowite - jakby się weszło w treść książki i rozmawiało z narratorem  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

.... niech no ja dziś wieczorem wykonam jeszcze eksperyment nie całkiem myślowy przy użyciu parówki oraz puszki po piwie (będę musiał w tym celu opróżnić jakąś, nic to, poświęcę się dla nauki)... PRRRAWDA wyjdzie na jaw!  :smile: 




> Samo wrażenie zwiedzania takiego domku, poprzedzone przeczytaniem takiego dziennika niesamowite


No tak. Niedoróbki wszystkie, starannie na zdjęciach wykadrowywane jak na dłoni widać  :smile: 
Nic, to, będzie okazja, to zrewizytujemy  :smile:

----------


## trash_bin

Wspaniała robota  :smile:  A ta środkowa kantówka to na zdjęciu taka zakrzywiona wyszła, czy to ofiara bajcikowego piwa? Bo bajcik to zamach zaplanował chyba  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

O krokwi mówisz? 
Cóż, pamiętaj, że to drewno leżało "w styrcie" mniej więcej od lata 2010, a na nim śnieg, deszcz, susze i słota, pod nim zaś kuna w międzyczasie. Popaczyło się  :smile:  Nie pisałem o tym, ale dobieranie tej kantówki tak, żeby kierunek wypaczenia był nieistotny było sporym wyzwaniem. Tu też, krokiew jest wygięta w prawo (i sprawiedliwość, taka jego mać), ale za to trzyma płaszczyznę względem poszycia dachu. 

W tajemnicy jeszcze powiem, że Bajcik to ten zamach tak z dobre pół roku planował...  :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pochwalę się:



To jeszcze cały czas nie jest koniec, brakuje paru detali (z poszyciem dachu na czele), niemniej klucze już lokatorom można od biedy przekazywać, resztę się deweloperskim zwyczajem jako "usterki" załatwi  :smile:  Parapety są, imprezę można robić!
A jak ktoś ciekaw szczegółów z budowy, to zapraszam na moją stronę (link w stopce).

----------


## trash_bin

No piękna sprawa, szczególnie podobają mi się okienka  :smile:  Chłopakom się podoba?

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 
Chłopakom? Ogólnie rzecz biorąc tak, ich pozycja w rankingu podwórek okolicznych na pewno mocno wzrośnie, ale moje chłopaki są specyficzne. Obaj twierdzą, że domek bardzo fajny, ale Wyjątek z pewnością interesowałby się nim o wiele bardziej, gdybym do wniętrza dociągnął prąd i wstawił tam komputer, Łajza zaś zwykle i tak lata, jak opętany wokół całej posesji, więc na domek siłą rzeczy niewiele czasu zostaje. To się być może zmieni, ale póki co mam nieodparte wrażenie, że przede wszystkim zrobiłem ten domek dla siebie  :big grin:

----------


## trash_bin

Haha, jakoś miałem wrażenie, że tak to własnie wygląda z "docelowym odbiorcą"  :wink:  Z kolei mój syn spoglądając na zdjęcia z wcześniejszego etapu i na najnowsze zapytuje gdzie się schody zapodziały  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Najwyżej się drzwi ze skobelkiem dorobi i będę miał gdzie szpadle i inne takie trzymać, nie zmarnuje się  :smile: 

Schody? Schody maja sie dobrze, odstawiłem je tylko na bok do malowania i w kadrze się nie załapały  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Napiszę po młodzieżowemu: domek jest zajebisty. :>

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięks  :smile:

----------


## tomekgawronn

No super domek, gratuluje kolejnej udanej budowy  :big lol:  Mam nadzieję że chłopacy są zadowoleni...  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

Chłopaki zadowolone, ale bardziej domkiem się interesują chyba dzieci z sąsiedztwa (a ich tatusiowie wilkiem patrzą  :Lol: ), nasze chłopaki potraktowały domek jak oczywistą oczywistość, której nie było a teraz jest. Bawić się bawią, ale żeby się to stało ich najukochańszym miejscem na posesji nie można powiedzieć.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja co prawda się już niemal całkiem przeniosłem "na swoje" (link w stopce), ale to muszę opisać tutaj, jako podsumowanie zmagań z budową "Domu w Lesie":

ano, Łajza obchodził dziś imieniny. Wśród licznych prezentów znalazła się i książka, z lubianej przez niego serii o Basi, konkretnie "Basia i remont". Łajza na widok książki się ucieszył, a kiedy ktoś z dorosłych przeczytał mu tytuł, ucieszył się jeszcze mocniej i zakrzyknął: 
- Oooo, to Tata będzie czytał! *Bo Tata lubi remonty!*

 :big lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Hej *Jarku*, poszłam na Twoją stronę, ale jakoś pisać tam ne jest tak oczywistym

Domek może trochę za późno postawiłeś... albo za wcześniej  :wink: 


tylko w sprawie muszek owocówek podpowiem, bo się u mnie sprawdziło - wlewasz do szklanki czy czegoś innego ocet winny, jabłkowy czy skwaszone wino do tego dodajesz płyn do mycia naczyń, mieszasz miksturę i czekasz....   - większość muszek mam na dnie naczynia a w koło błogi spokój  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

No jak nieoczywiste, jak oczywiste? Jako niezalogowana masz u dołu pod każdym wpisem pole do dodania komentarza wraz z podpisem i emailem, jeśli będziesz komentować pierwszy raz, twój komentarz zjawi się dopiero po moim błogosławieństwie. Możesz też się zarejestrować (u góry strony po prawej na belce), podając podobne dane (nick, email) i wtedy już hulaj dusza  :smile:  Danych osobowych nie zbieram i nie sprzedaję dystrybutorom spamu  :smile: 

Domek - chodzi Ci o wiek moich chłopaków? Czy o porę roku? Bo jeśli o wiek, to trudno powiedzieć, wczoraj z racji Łajzowych imienin była u nas chmara dzieci z dość sporą rozpiętością wieku i w domku za dnia szaleli wszyscy. Myślę, że to raczej kwestia nastawienia: dla obcych dzieci to było coś nowego, nowego i przez to atrakcyjnego (a swoją drogą ciekawie było posłuchać, jak jedna z goszczących u nas dziewczynek od razu tam zaczęła kuchnię urządzać. Nie pałac księżniczki, nie salon mody, tylko właśnie kuchnię), podczas gdy moje chłopaki mają to na codzień i traktują jako coś, co jest. A ponieważ w środku nie ma komputera, ani nawet gniazdka do ładowania komórki, to i wartość tego domku jako miejsca do zabawy dla nich jest taka dość przeciętna  :smile: 

A co do muszek - sposób znam, ale u mnie on jakoś nie działa. Próbowałem go w różnych konfiguracjach opisywanych w necie: ocet winny, wino, drożdże... owszem, topiły się bydlaki, ale jak miały do wyboru miskę śliwek ii szklankę z tą miksturą, to zawsze ileś z nich wybierało śliwki. Zdecydowanie najskuteczniejsze (a przynajmniej dające największą satysfakcję) jest to:



Dźwięk towarzyszący delikatnemu przykryciu taką włączoną rakietką owej miski ze śliwkami - bezcenny  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Nooo tak, gniazdko prądowe  :roll eyes: 

smażone muszki  :wink:

----------


## trash_bin

O widzisz i taką właśnie armatę na muszki chcę sobie sprawić - tylko ciągle jakoś tak "jutro" to zamawiam  :wink:

----------


## bajcik

> A ponieważ w środku nie ma komputera, ani nawet gniazdka do ładowania komórki, to i wartość tego domku jako miejsca do zabawy dla nich jest taka dość przeciętna

----------


## Jarek.P

@bajcik - staramy się, żeby tego uniknąć, ale ciężko jest, niestety. Wyjątek czyta pięknie (rok temu jako drugoklasista miał testy w szkole, na czas czytali jak najwięcej słów ze zrozumieniem, uzyskał wynik najlepszy w klasie, na poziomie średniej dla klas szóstych), co z tego jednak, jak czytać nie chce? To co musi, przeczyta, ale trzeba go do tego zaganiać kijem (przysłowiowym). Z własnej woli przez krótki moment cośtam czytał, co mu się spodobało, ale szybko mu przeszło, niestety. Oboje z żoną w jego wieku książkę za książką już łykaliśmy, czytaci jesteśmy cały czas, więc przykład z góry powinien płynąć, niestety opór materii jest silniejszy.

A w temacie Domu w Lesie - jakoś tak ze 4 lata temu pojawiły się u nas drzwi oddzielające garaż od reszty domu. Drzwi metalowe, ocieplane, kupione okazyjnie na wyprzedaży w Platformie, potem dopiero się zorientowałem, że za nieduże pieniądze kupiłem "surówkę" drzwi Hörmanna, tą, z której po dołożeniu oklein i wykończeń różne firmy potem sprzedają za ciężkie pieniądze jako superduper antywłamaniowe. Fajnie, drzwi zostały niezwłocznie zainstalowane, chyba nawet odnotowałem ten fakt gdzieś w dzienniku, ale zdjęć jakoś nie znalazłem (nie było?), jedyne, co mi się udało znaleźć, to fotka przedstawiająca niżej podpisanego w trakcie robienia jakichś wykończeń wokół framugi, drzwi jednak dobrze tutaj widać:



Drzwi pieęękne, jednak ich ocynkowany design jakoś średnio nam do wystroju kotłowni pasował, dlatego od razu postanowiliśmy drzwi okleić okleiną. Kupiliśmy nawet okleinę taką, jak mamy na reszcie stolarki w domu. Po czym owa okleina została położona gdzieś, a cała operacja oklejania została odłożona "na później". 

I co? Nojaktoco??? *Jak pan domu mówi, że coś zrobi, to zrobi, nie trzeba mu co pół roku w kółko przypominać!!!* 

Raptem cztery lata, jak z bicza strzelił minęły i już wczoraj wziąłem się i zrobiłem!



Płycina drzwi pociągnięta w całości okleiną samoprzylepną "z metra", u dołu drzwi dodatkowo doklejona samoprzylepna okleina metalizowana, udająca blachę ryflowaną. 
Gotowe drzwi, już założone na miejsce i z zamontowanymi okuciami:



Druga strona drzwi, ta od strony garażu jest cały czas w formie surowej. Pierwotnie chcieliśmy ją przerobić na tablicę do mazania po niej kredą, drzwi te miały być taką ostateczną instancją na zapisywanie spraw typu "pamiętaj o ...." do zauważenia przy wychodzeniu z domu. Farba "tablicowa" jest kupiona i nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, by tą stronę drzwi przelecieć raz i drugi wałkiem, jednak zacząłem się wahać. Wahanie moje dotyczy faktu, czy aby na pewno czarne drzwi (bo do tego się to sprowadzi) od strony garażu to będzie najładniejszy widok. Rzecz jest do przedyskutowania jeszcze.

PS: ZNALAZŁEM! Dziennik ten tak się już rozrósł, że poszukiwanie w nim czegoś, co sam kiedyś napisałem, to spora operacja logistyczna jest, ale udało się. O, proszę, *TUTAJ*, dokładnie 4 lata temu opisywałem, cytuję:

"Z jednej strony, odkotłowniowej będzie okleina drewnopodobna (już kupiona, za całe 30PLN), a z drugiej, jak wymyśliliśmy, pomalujemy je farbą tablicową, będzie świetne miejsce do zapisywania Ważnych Spraw Do załatwienia, żeby je mieć przed oczami wyjeżdżając z domu."

----------


## Jarek.P

Z życia rodzinnego w Domu w Lesie:

Siedzę sobie przy laptopie, przeglądam internety, traf chciał, że akurat stronę z subskrybowanymi wątkami. Podchodzi małżonka, stuka palcem w nagłówek wątku "woda nie spływa z wanny" i obwieszcza grobowym głosem:
- woda nie spływa z umywalki na dole.
- napisz na Muratorze, to się coś doradzi - odparłem bez namysłu z kamiennym spokojem w głosie.

PS: tak, dostałem dziś obi... no ten posiłek, którzy pracujący ludzie jedzą po dotarciu do domu o 18tej  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> tylko w sprawie muszek owocówek podpowiem, bo się u mnie sprawdziło - wlewasz do szklanki czy czegoś innego ocet winny, jabłkowy czy skwaszone wino do tego dodajesz płyn do mycia naczyń, mieszasz miksturę i czekasz....   - większość muszek mam na dnie naczynia a w koło błogi spokój


Muszę wrócić do tego wpisu, by odszczekać.
Napisałem bowiem, że kiedyś sprawdzałem i nijak ta metoda nie działała, muszki owszem się topiły, ale mając do wyboru miskę śliwek i tak wolały śliwki. 
Naprawdę sprawdzałem i to na różnych miksturach (sok owocowy z detergentem, wino z detergentem...) i naprawdę nic to nie dawało. Gryzło mnie to jednak teraz, bo metoda teoretycznie powinna być skuteczna i w końcu, korzystając z resztek wina niedopitego po imprezie imieninowej Łajzy, postanowiłem spróbować jeszcze raz. I teraz jest cudnie, śliwki na wierzchu, niedojedzone przez dzieci pieczone jabłko całą noc stojące na blacie nie zmienia się w ruszającą się wysepkę, najwyżej jakieś pojedyncze muszki latają, a i te z rzadka. Szklanka z miksturą zaś ma już dno całkiem pokryte zwłokami  :smile: 

Moja mikstura:
- wino czerwone musujące: 50ml
- ocet winny: jeden "chlup"
- "zwykły" płyn do mycia naczyń: jeden "chlup"

Jest cudnie. A elektryczna rakietka kurzem porasta  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> @bajcik - staramy się, żeby tego uniknąć, ale ciężko jest, niestety. Wyjątek czyta pięknie (rok temu jako drugoklasista miał testy w szkole, na czas czytali jak najwięcej słów ze zrozumieniem, uzyskał wynik najlepszy w klasie, na poziomie średniej dla klas szóstych), co z tego jednak, jak czytać nie chce? To co musi, przeczyta, ale trzeba go do tego zaganiać kijem (przysłowiowym). Z własnej woli przez krótki moment cośtam czytał, co mu się spodobało, ale szybko mu przeszło, niestety. Oboje z żoną w jego wieku książkę za książką już łykaliśmy, czytaci jesteśmy cały czas, więc przykład z góry powinien płynąć, niestety opór materii jest silniejszy.


Z dziećmi tak niestety jest, ogólnie. Moja pierwszoklasistka też czyta dosyć płynnie, ale żeby ją zmusić, to jakaś masakra. Podobnie jest z pianinem, zagrać potrafi, ale co trzeba napastować do ćwiczenia, to nasze. To samo z basenem, pod wodą przepłynie 10m (tuż po skoku na "bańkę"), ale z zajęć nauki pływania to mnie "odpiszcie", bo nudno tam i ciągle pływać trzeba. Jazdy konne, no nie rozczaruję pewnie gdy napiszę,że nie jest inaczej -- konie super, ale ręce ją bolą, męczy się anglezowaniem, to mnie też "odpiszcie". Też pamiętam, za młodu, miałem słomiany zapał. Problem w tym, że moi starzy (a właściwie to matka) odpuszczali, ja twardy postanowiłem być, czego i Wam życzę, bo z pewnością lepsze gonienie niż odpuszczanie. :>




> Płycina drzwi pociągnięta w całości okleiną samoprzylepną "z metra", u dołu drzwi dodatkowo doklejona samoprzylepna okleina metalizowana, udająca blachę ryflowaną.


Przy tym że lepiej wygląda, to wytrzymała jest taka folia?

----------


## Jarek.P

Ona jest gruba, duuużo grubsza od takiej normalnej, jak na reszcie drzwi. I choć mechanicznie na pewno nie jest tak wytrzymała, jak prawdziwa blacha, to jednocześnie jest dużo odporniejsza na uszkodzenia od samej okleiny, a jednocześnie estetycznie wygląda. I o to chodziło  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

Jarku, mam pytanie odnośnie tynków wew. Tynki miałeś gotowe, z worka. Jaką masz średnią grubość tego tynku? U mnie zaczęli tynkowanie i widzę po narożnikach że w większości jest ok 1cm niekiedy mniej tj 8mm. Obawiam się o to czy to nie będzie pękało, że będą widoczne spoiny pustaka itp.. Jak to u Ciebie wyglądało?

----------


## Jarek.P

Tynk mam grubości "jak wyszło". Miejscami jest poniżej centymetra, miejscami bywa, że i kilka centymetrów (jakaś duża odchyłka ścianki działowej od pionu była, tynkiem równali), ale na ogół mam te półtora centymetra. Parę spękań się pojawiło, ale wszystkie one wynikają z przyczyn konstrukcyjnych (typowe dla osiadającego budynku pęknięcia przy nadprożach itp.), nawet przy tych najcieńszych tynkach nie ma żadnych problemów z pękaniem wzdłuż spoin. Przewody miejscami bardziej się odznaczają, ale to nie wiem, czy po trosze i nie moja wina - układałem je zimą, w temperaturach bywało, że i ujemnych, kable były sztywne i w rezultacie miałem sporo problemów z ich odstawaniem d ściany, nie leżały one u mnie tak ładnie i płasko, jak powinny. Podklejałem je potem gluegunem, ale... wiadomo).

Na gołym tynku, zwłaszcza po jego spryskaniu wodą odznaczały się wyraźne pajączki jakichś mikrospękań, ale to normalne, po pomalowaniu podkładówką nie zostaje po tym ani śladu.

----------


## hektor80

u mnie trochę narzekają na DYT na suficie, bo niby tak sie nie powinno robić bo można było puścić ten kabel podłogą poddasza i tylko się przewiercić przez strop na dół a tak trzeba dużo tynku nadkładać. Ogólnie robią bardzo ładnie, efekt końcowy jest zadowalający. Jedynie co mnie niepokoi to ta grubość.. Mam nadzieje że będzie dobrze...

----------


## Jarek.P

Miałem kable na suficie, złego słowa nie usłyszałem na ten temat  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Słuchajcie, pomóżcie rozwikłać zagadkę: zalągł nam się przy domu jakiś tajemniczy Alien, ewidentnie żywiący się drewnem i wydalający jego resztki w postaci wałeczków składających się z trocin:





Wałeczki mają grubość niecałego centymetra, na oko składają się w 100% z luźno się ze sobą trzymających drzewnych trocin, całość jest bardzo krucha, wystarczy dotknąć, żeby się rozpadło. Znajduje się to na kilki niewielkich połaciach tuż przy jednej ścianie domu, w tamtej okolicy przez cały ostatni rok nie robiłem nic generującego trociny. Jedyne, co mi przychodzi do głowy, to jakiś owad, który w ten sposób się kokoni na zimę, ale sęk w tym, że w środku wałeczków żadnego owada nie znalazłem. Co to zatem może być?

----------


## Myjk

To wygląda jak trociny używane do kocich kuwet, tylko spęczniałe.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Czekaj, to może być trop! Używamy od jakiegoś czasu dla naszych domowych gryzoni drewnianych peletów. Tyle, że nie mamy w zwyczaju zużytych rozsypywać po działce  :Confused: 
Nic, wrócę dziś do domu, to odbędę śledztwo w tym kierunku, przesłucham domowników... *prawda musi wyjść wreszcie na jaw!*  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

Kamerę, zamontuj kamerę! I pułapkę!  :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> I pułapkę!


... projekt tylko muszę jeszcze dopracować...

----------


## netbet

> ... projekt tylko muszę jeszcze dopracować...



projekt jest spoko... tylko wyrzuć ze schematu drzewo ( bo drzewożerca szukasz) - i zabangla... :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## kolorado

> projekt jest spoko... tylko wyrzuć ze schematu drzewo ( bo drzewożerca szukasz) - i zabangla...


Drzewo musi być! To przynęta na drzewożercę.

----------


## Aasia_

Ach młodość mi przypomniałeś  :big grin: 

Pamiętam bezdzietne czasy, kiedy to z małżonkiem grywaliśmy nocami w coś takiego : 
klik

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ach młodość mi przypomniałeś 
> 
> Pamiętam bezdzietne czasy, kiedy to z małżonkiem grywaliśmy nocami w coś takiego : 
> klik


Na moim starym wiernym "486DX 40MHz z 1MB RAMu i bez twardego dysku (kasy zabrakło), z systemem (DOS 6.0) ładowanym z dyskietki, miałem chyba pierwszą wersję tej gry  :big grin:  I do dziś ją uważam, za jedną z lepszych gier ever (zaraz po Doomie). Niestety, kiedy usiłowałem tą grę "sprzedać" swoim dzieciom, owszem, fajne, ale znudziło się po 10 minutach.

----------


## Aasia_

:yes: 
nam też się nie udało sprzedać Maszyn dzieciakom  ... 

Chociaż w Machinarium graliśmy razem - to chyba jedyna którą bawiła nas na równi, a nie, jeszcze World Of Goo  ...
Niestety, te czasy minęły - ich aktualnych gier nie rozumiem wcale  :Smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Teatrzyk Domu w Lesie przedstawia!



W dzisiejszym repertuarze: sztuka dramatyczna oparta na autentycznych wydarzeniach:

*„Wyjście z Poślizgu„*
(ciąg dalszy na mojej stronie - zapraszam)

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja już się stąd właściwie całkiem wyniosłem "na swoje", ale o jednym muszę tutaj napisać: awarię kotła właśnie zaliczyłem (Junkers Cerapur Smart). Dokładniejsza relacja u mnie na stronie, tu w skrócie: awaria objawiła się sporą kałużą wody w kotłowni, usunięta została samodzielnie, szczęśliwie wystarczyło wyczyścić całkowicie niedrożny syfon na skropliny:



Syfon był zamurowany na sztywno takim srebrzystoszarym zbrylonym błotem, co mnie jednak zaskoczyło, w tymże błocie znalazłem też kilka martwych szerszeni. I tu pytanie do znawców tematu kotłów, skąd szerszenie mogły się znaleźć w tym miejscu??? Jedyne realne możliwości to tak na chłopski rozum albo przez 9m komina pod prąd ze spalinami, potem przez czopuch do kotła i tam dopiero zakończyć życie akurat w takim miejscu, żeby potem do syfonu wpaść, ewentualnie od drugiej strony: kanalizacją, przez wentylację bądź szambo, pionem do odgałęzienia do kotła, tam nura w syfon zewnętrzny i po pokonaniu tegoż syfonu już mogłyby się topić w tym wewnętrznym. Może ja się nie znam na szerszeniach, ale obie te możliwości brzmią mi trochę jak legendy o Kamikaze....

PS: a małżonka w sezonie co jakiś czas mówiła, że coś jej bzyczy w różnych absurdalnych miejscach w domu, to jej nie wierzyłem...

----------


## ci_d

Ciepło to i kocioł słabiej pracuje  :wink:  a zawsze w takim syfonie cieplej niź na dworze  :wink: 
Super dziennik pozdrawiam
Ci_d

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzięki  :smile: 

Cieplej - na pewno, tylko... jakby to napisać... wilgotno trochę  :smile:  (on jest wypełniony wodą również normalnie)

----------


## noc

Już dwukrotnie (w ciągu 3 lat) przeżyłem taką awarię kotła. Żadna to awaria. Szerszenie i jakieś inne muchy wpadały przez komin do syfonu. Pchają się do takich ciasnych miejsc jak do ula." Naprawa" jak sam podałeś bardzo prosta. Nie zauważyłem natomiast żadnego błotka, jedynie trochę brudnego pyłu.Sam kocioł jak na razie ok., oby tak dalej.

----------


## Jarek.P

Niestety u mnie wyszło na to, że pochwaliłem się sukcesem przedwcześnie. Znaczy po udrożnieniu syfonu jest już dużo lepiej, ale woda cały czas mi cieknie spod wyczystki wymiennika. Telefoniczna konsultacja z forumowym guru od Junkersów (dzięki, Rapczyn!) dała mi informację, że jeśli syfon był pełen syfu, to wymiennik też będzie do czyszczenia. Instrukcja czyszczenia jest zawarta w manualu od kotła, będę się z tematu doktoryzował w weekend. 
W najgorszym razie będziemy wszyscy spać przy kominku, a ciepłą wodę gotować czajnikiem  :Lol:

----------


## Jacekss

jak dymek leci to owady nie wchodzą, jak przestajesz grzać - wtedy się pchają do ciepełka  :wink: 
u mnie zlikwidowałem kratkę przy wlocie do WM bo się zapychał wlot i mi się owady pchały do rekuperatora, zatrzymywały się na filtrze  :smile:

----------


## MUREK

Też miałem sporo owadów - sporo trupów bąków majowych w piecu - aż wyskoczył jakiś błąd na wyświetlaczu i serwis musiałem zawołać. Powodem okazały się te bąki, które musiały się tam dostać przez nierdzewny dwuścienny wkład komina wraz z zasysanym powietrzem. Skutkiem nagromadzenia się tych bąków było przegnicie takiej uszczelki z korka koło palnika ( koszt ca. 200 zł). Po tym zdarzeniu sam wlot komina piecowego na dachu kominiarz zabezpieczył dookoła drobnooczkową siatką i jest spokój. Przy ostatnim serwisie kotła nie było żadnego owadaw środku.

Jarek do Ciebie mam pytania:
1. czy od czasu jak wywiozłeś kunę do lasu już masz spokój, czy słychać czasem bieganie po dachu ?
2. Czy cały czas masz włączony odstraszacz elektroniczny ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Bywa, że po dachu całe wyścigi stada dzików mamy, ale w sumie nie wiemy, co to biega. Udało mi się kiedyś przykładowo przyłapać na gorącym uczynku sprawcę całkiem głośnych odgłosów łażenia po dachu, sprawcą okazała się być wrona spacerująca pazurami po blaszanej czapie obudowującej komin wentylacyjny od wierzchu. Biegają też po dachu jakieś ewidentnie czworonożne zwierzątka, ale nie jest to już stała niemal conocna rozrywka, jak było wtedy, no i co najważniejsze, wszelkie drogi dostania się pod poszycie dachowe są już obecnie odcięte na amen (a przynajmniej mocno w to wierzę), więc żadne bydlę nie usiłuje z nami mieszkać. A że czasem sobie pobiega - a niech mu na zdrowie idzie, w końcu mieszkamy w lesie, więc z pewną dominacją okalającej nas przyrody liczyliśmy się od początku. Biedny Łajza nie może się przyzwyczaić, pająki są wszędzie, pająki mu się śnią, przez pająki on nie może z toalety korzystać, nasza parterowa łazienka jest przez niego nazywana "ta pająkowa łazienka"... no traume ma dziecko ewidentną  :smile: 

Odstraszacz - nie, po złapaniu tamtej kuny go zdemontowałem.

Siatka na wylocie komina - w sumie dobry pomysł, muszę pomyśleć, dzięki.

----------


## Jarek.P

A dla uzupełnienia samego Dziennika - bruki, jakie właśnie u nas powstały. Szczegóły - zapraszam na moją prywatną stronę, link w stopce  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Ładnie. Sam brukowałeś  :big grin: 

Pogodnych , spokojnych , zdrowych świąt Wielkanocnych.  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

No nieeee, na swej stronie pisałem, że fachofce mnie to robili  :smile: 
Strasznie ciężka praca to jest, nie dałbym rady samemu. Czeka mnie brukowanie w ograniczonym zakresie, bo zostało mi pół palety jednej kostki i z 1/4 palety drugiej, to sobie coś pobrukuję jeszcze w obejściu, choćby śmietnik od środka.

Dzięki za życzenia, również Wesołych Świąt dla Ciebie i zarazem dla wszystkich innych, którzy jeszcze tu zaglądają  :smile:

----------


## Tern

To ja w imieniu zaglądających podziękuję  :wink:  Wpadłem na Twój dziennik, jak już mieszkaliście i mało się działo, ale przeczytałem od deski do deski i masz moje słowo, że wojen kunickich (i paru innych historii) nie zapomnę długo  :rotfl:

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja dziękuję, że dziękujesz i dziękuję tym bardziej  :smile: 

I przyznam się przy okazji, że też czasem zdarza mi się czytać losowe fragmenty dziennika z czasu nasilenia robót i sam się za głowę łapię  :smile:

----------


## Tern

Rozumiem, że z zachwytu, nad lekkością własnego piór... klawiatury? Słusznie, też się łapałem, choć głównie za twarzowe okolice głowy. Salwy śmiechu w obecności kierownika, kiedy teoretycznie byłem zajęty pracą nad jakimś Poważnym Dokumentem mogłyby przyciągnąć zbędną uwagę tegoż kierownika i utrudnić kontynuowanie lektury  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

A to różnie, czasem z zachwytu, czasem wręcz przeciwnie, zależy na co trafię  :smile:  Zwłaszcza niektóre z licznie tu głoszonych przeze mnie różnych proroctw bywają czasem zabawne z perspektywy  :smile:  Ale to jak zwykle, mądry człowiek po fakcie. Nie bez powodów funkcjonuje przysłowie, że pierwszy dom powinno się budować dla wroga.

----------


## Gosiek33

Ależ robota, jestem pełna uznania  :big grin:

----------


## trash_bin

No ładnie, ładnie, całkiem zmyślnie Małżonka Twoja to sobie wymyśliła  :wink:  Jeśli miałbym się do czegoś przyczepić, to tylko to połączenie klombu przygarażowego z przydrzwiowym jakoś tak mi nie współgra z korpuskularną teorią budowy wszechświata, ale oko moje przykuł inny, dotychczas niezauważony element. Chodzi mi mianowicie o wykończenie przy skrzynce gazowej - ten łuk nad nią jest super, jakoś wcześniej go nie zauważyłem.

Brukowanie to faktycznie bardzo wyczerpująca i ciężka praca. Miałem tą  wątpliwą przyjemność "pomagać" mojemu teściowi (prawdziwa złota rączka, oprócz elektroniki wszystko potrafi zrobić), przy czym moje pomaganie to było - ze względu na moją posturę raczej nikczemną - raczej nieprzeszkadzanie, ale i tak od ręcznego ubijania gruntu "zagęszczarką" ze starego słupka z przybitym kawałkiem belki 15x15x25 cm odpadały mi ręce, które dodatkowo zamordowało dobijanie kostki gumowym młotkiem podczas jej układania... Normalnie sama przyjemność  :wink: 

Korzystając z okazji Tobie, Jarku, oraz wszystkim wiernym Czytelnikom tego DB życzę Wszystkiego Najlepszego z okazji Wielkiej Nocy, spokoju, radości, finansowego pokrycia inwestycji, prostych ścian, szczelnych rur, energii i zapału do wykańczania i na koniec satysfakcji z własnego miejsca pod dachem  :smile:

----------


## gaelle

> No ładnie, ładnie, całkiem zmyślnie Małżonka Twoja to sobie wymyśliła  Jeśli miałbym się do czegoś przyczepić, to tylko to połączenie klombu przygarażowego z przydrzwiowym jakoś tak mi nie współgra z korpuskularną teorią budowy wszechświata, ale oko moje przykuł inny, dotychczas niezauważony element. Chodzi mi mianowicie o wykończenie przy skrzynce gazowej - ten łuk nad nią jest super, jakoś wcześniej go nie zauważyłem.


A dziękuję, dziękuję, że doceniłeś  :smile:  a co do łuku przy skrzynce gazowej oraz wszelkich innych łuków, szczególnie udających nadproża otworów, oraz co do wszelkich występujących licznie murów kamiennych, przypór itp, to u mnie skrzywienie zawodowe, ja w zabytkach wiele lat siedziałam  :Lol:  a poza tym lubię klimaty śródziemnomorskie i wszelkie obiekty zakonserwowane na "trwałe ruiny"  :big lol: 

Wszystkim życzymy ładnie ubranej choinki Wielkanocnej i kicających zajęcy  :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja przyłączając się do życzeń jeszcze tylko dodam, że klomb przygarażowy z przydrzwiowym są trochę wynikowe, jeden być musiał tak, jak jest, bo flankuje skarpę, drugi zaś otacza istniejące nasadzenia, zwłaszcza bzy, które jako jedne z nielicznych rzeczy u nas całkiem ładnie rosną. Oba klomby zresztą czekają na wypełnienie ziemią ogrodową i obsadzenie brakującą roślinnością, to też zmieni ich wygląd.

----------


## Drimeth

Bardzo ładnie dograliście kostkę do elewacji.
Jeśli mogę zwrócić uwagę na klomby. Rośliny posadzone w takich miejscach, gdzie ziemia jest mocno ubita (pod kostkę) mają problemy z rozrastaniem się korzeni. Pilnujcie, żeby roślinki miały tam dobrze przekopaną i spulchnioną ziemię. Wtedy będą zadowolone.
Co do samych roślin to szukajcie pomysłów w ogrodach leśnych. Może: paprocie, funkie, parzydło leśne, barwinki, kopytniki (dwie ostatnie zadarniające). Może jakiś bluszcz na sosny?

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękujemy  :smile: 
Kolory kostki właściwie ciężko wypatrzyć na tym zdjęciu, zrobię kiedyś popołudniem, jak słońce będzie z tej strony.
Wewnątrz klombów grunt nie jest zagęszczany, więc nie powinno być problemów, przynajmniej z tym jednym. Bo że jest to piach, na który jedynie od góry zostanie dołożone ze 20-30cm ziemi, to inna sprawa. Mam nadzieję, że taka warstwa wystarczy?
Barwinek już mamy, w te klomby chcemy posadzić irgi, może jakieś płożące iglaki (jałowce), na reszcie się nie znam, niech się tu małżonka wypowie.

----------


## rewo66

> No nieeee, na swej stronie pisałem, że fachofce mnie to robili 
> Strasznie ciężka praca to jest, nie dałbym rady samemu. Czeka mnie brukowanie w ograniczonym zakresie, bo zostało mi pół palety jednej kostki i z 1/4 palety drugiej, to sobie coś pobrukuję jeszcze w obejściu, choćby śmietnik od środka .....


Nie przesadzasz z tą ciężkością  :wink:   Ja u siebie 80m2 kostki sam wybrukowałem i minęło już ponad rok od jej użytkowania i jest okey  :smile:  jak na razie  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Cały czas mówimy o kostce, ale tak po prawdzie, to kostkę u mnie zrobili panowie w może dwa dni. Owszem, nie była to lekka robota, ileś taczek ziemi wtę, ileś taczek piachu wewtę, ale to było do zrobienia i tu pewnie dałbym radę. Najcięższa i najbardziej czasochłonna robota to były same obrzeża i palisady - w każde facet napierdzielał solidnym młotkiem, żeby je ustawić, a samych palisad u nas coś ze 150. Kostek obrzeżowych - coś koło 200. Krawężniki drogowe - niby tylko cztery, ale za to po 100kg sztuka.

----------


## trash_bin

Ja pomagałem teściowi (prawdziwa złota rączka, nie ma chyba rzeczy, której nie umie koło domu czy na budowie zrobić) brukować miejsce parkingowe dla nas. Jednego nauczyłem się i zapamiętam na całe życie - nie chciałbym tak na chleb zarabiać. Nie wiem, czy porwę się na brukowanie u siebie. Teść pewnie będzie mnie namawiać, że zrobimy to sami, ale nie jestem pewien. Ale tak na prawdę to czas pokaże, czy kasy nam starczy na kostkę, czy tylko na początek (czyli pewnie na kilka ładnych lat) żwirem wysypiemy.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jednego nauczyłem się i zapamiętam na całe życie - nie chciałbym tak na chleb zarabiać.


O, to to to! To samo mówiłem. A w przekonaniu utwierdził mnie dodatkowo samodzielnie wybrukowany śmietnik. Nie dość, że katorżnicza robota, to i jak podejrzewam ona się zwłaszcza przyczyniła do tego, że przez kilka dni niedługo potem wejście czy zejście po schodach było dla mnie sporym wyzwaniem. A ortopeda robiący mi USG kolana (tuż po 10 kwietnia) taką oto rozmowę ze mną odbył:
- co pan, na grochu klęczał za karę?
- nie, na betonie.
- to na miesięcznicy pan był?

Dalej, omówiwszy stan mojego kolana, podsumował, że klęczeć w zasadzie mi już nie wolno i mam sobie znaleźć inną metodę adoracji  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wojny Kunickie - reaktywacja  :smile: 

Znaczy nie, nie wprowadziła się znów do nas żadna kuna, ale ponieważ tak jakby częściej zaczęła na dachu bywać, w tym raz miałem zaszczyt spotkać się z nią nos w nos wychyliwszy nocą głowę przez okno dachowe, postanowiłem ponownie wystawić na podwórko klatkę-pułapkę z jajkiem w środku. Tym razem jednak, dzięki tej klatce będę miał chyba okazje poznać bliżej wszystkie wolnowybiegowe koty z całej okolicy. Po szczegóły zapraszam do mnie [klik] , tu zaś na zachętę zdjęcie jednego z trofeów  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

Miło Cię widzieć Jarku  :big grin: 


Ha, ha ale ten rudzielec chyba aż taki zły ja kuna nie był?

----------


## Jarek.P

A dziękuję i nawzajem  :smile: 
Kuna to w ogóle zła nie była, ta ostatnia jedynie grzbiet do mnie zrobiła (fretkowate robią grzbiet całkiem, jak kot, a że mają proporcje ciała inne, to wyglądają przy tym, jak Ω ) i nawet niespecjalnie się bała. Rudy był, jak widać na filmie nastawiony dość proszalnie, ten drugi zaś - czysta wścieklizna  :smile:

----------


## compi

Na aukcję WOŚP wystaw kota. Właściciel porządnie zapłaci za odkup.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dzieńdobry, to sem ja, Jarek.P  :smile: 

Dawno mnie tu nie było, dziennik budowy porzucony przed laty dogorywa gdzieś w czeluściach forum (choć nie powiem, miło mi się na duszy robi, gdy sprawdzam popularność wg ilości odwiedzin i widzę nasz Dziennik wciąż na pierwszej pozycji, z ponad dwoma milionami odsłon  :smile:  ). No ale taka jest naturalna kolej rzeczy, Dziennik Budowy był dziennikiem *budowy*, a ponieważ budowa się już dawno zakończyła, to i na koniec Dziennika był czas.

Oczywiście, historia Domu w Lesie toczy się cały czas, jestem z tych ludzi, którzy w spokoju nie usiedzą i zawsze sobie coś do roboty znajdą, a lista rzeczy zostawionych w czasie budowy i wykańczania była potężna i cay czas jeszcze jest dość długa, więc i jest co robić. Dla przykładu: "Ściana RTV" wykonana teraz, tuż przed wigilią (w sobotę meble przyjechały):



Brakuje jeszcze na niej kinkietów, ale te uparłem się, że zrobię sam, więc pewnie tak przynajmniej do wiosny trzeba będzie poczekać...

Ale do rzeczy, do rzeczy, panie P. - po co w ogóle ten Dziennik wyciągam z czeluści? Ano, po to, by go zamknąć  :smile:  Trafiło nam się coś, co stanowi chyba doskonały temat na zakończenie historii budowy Domu w Lesie. Mianowicie, małżonka już od jakiegoś czasu powtarzała, żeby jakoś ten nasz Dziennik utrwalić, najlepiej wydrukować, żeby był. Kopię bezpieczeństwa w postaci zrzutu zawartości strony do PDF wykonałem już dawno temu, ale tego wyszło w sumie ponad 2000 stron A4, raczej nie było mowy, by to drukować na papierze. 
Gdy jednak małżonka o coś prosi, każdy szanujący się mężczyzna w końcu to robi, nie trzeba mu co pół roku przypominać, prawda? Takoż i tutaj, jakoś tak temat naokoło mnie chodził i chodził i w końcu dojrzał w postaci pomysłu: a gdyby tak Dziennik wydrukować naprawdę? Ale tak naprawdę naprawdę, w postaci książki, czy też raczej albumu? Pełnego zdjęć i stanowiącego było nie było, rodową historię? Ładnie wydaną "na elegancko", którą zainteresowane osoby znajdą w Wigilię pod choinką jako prezent, może nie całkiem od Świętego Mikołaja, ale jednak prezent?

Co tu dużo mówić, pomysł spodobał mi się. Jego realizacja to była spora epopeja, począwszy od konieczności nauczenia się podstaw obsługi profesjonalnego programu do składu i typografii (usiłowałem to robić najpierw w Wordzie, ale szybko się przekonałem, że w Wordzie to sobie można podanie napisać, do składu publikacji nie nadaje się ten program kompletnie), poprzez przerycie się przez cały niniejszy dziennik i zdecydowanie strona po stronie, co przenoszę, a co pomijam (na dzieńdobry postanowiłem przenieść jedynie zasadniczą historię, pomijając wszystkie komentarze i dyskusje poboczne, choć z bólem serca to czyniłem, bo wiele z nich było arcyciekawych, ale u licha... trzeba było. Konsekwencją tego była konieczność przepisania od nowa fragmentów tekstu nawiązujących do komentarzy... i tak to się kręciło), poskładanie tego, połamanie tekstu, poustawianie zdjęć w tekście... zajęło mi to mniej więcej miesiąc. Kolejny miesiąc zajęło użeranie się z drukarnią, jedną jedyną, którą znalazłem (obdzwoniłem kilkadziesiąt), a która zgodziła się wydrukować tak mały nakład ze wszelkimi bajerami (kolor, twarda oprawa) za cenę, która była do przyjęcia, bowiem normą były niestety dwie opcje: "tak małych nakładów nie robimy w twardej oprawie" bądź: "zrobimy, nie ma sprawy, cena za osiem egzemplarzy: dwa tysiące pięćset złotych. A i to jest cena netto."
Smaczku tej robocie dodawał fakt, że robiłem to w całkowitej konspiracji przed rodziną, ukrywając wersje robocze w czeluściach laptopa i starannie chowając korespondencję z drukarnią głębiej w mailowych archiwach.

Ciężkie to było zadanie, z przyjemnością jednak mogę się już pochwalić publicznie, że zadanie wykonane  :smile:  Albumowe wydanie "Dom w Lesie - Dziennik Budowy" zaś, jeszcze pachnąc drukarnią przedstawia się... o tak: 



322 strony 100% kolor na kredowym papierze, całość szyto-klejona, w twardej, foliowanej oprawie. Nakład: 8+1 egzemplarzy (tak, wiem, na zdjęciu jest tylko 5, ale jest ich w sumie 9, uwierzcie)  :smile: 



I ostatnia strona okładki:



Robiłem tą książkę nie mając zielonego pojęcia o tajnikach składu, ucząc się na żywym organiźmie obsługi kobylastego i bynajmniej nie takiego prostego programu do typografii (Adobe Indesign), dodatkowo użerając się z drukarnią, która z takim zleconkiem traktowała mnie jak upierdliwą muchę, więc efekt końcowy nie jest może idealny, ale za to wpisuje się doskonale w całą historię Domu w Lesie, który też nie jest idealny. Ale za to nasz, "temi rencami" zrobiony, amen! 

J.

----------


## Myjk

No! Wystarczyło się zapytać, DTP majstrów na forum pewnie nie brakuje -- choćby w mojej osobie, co to InDesigna (a wcześniej Twaroga czy inne PageMakery) męczę w zasadzie codziennie gdzieś od 18 lat.  :big tongue:  No ale skoro już wydrukowane to już nic nie napiszę.  :big tongue:  Swoją drogą, to mnie by się nie chciało DB składać w księgę -- chyba że córkę bym nauczył.  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

A wiesz.... to jest też dowód na to, że wszystko się zmienia, kiedyś wrzucenie takiego pytania tutaj byłoby oczywistą oczywistością, teraz... do głowy mi nie przyszło  :smile:

----------


## Tern

Naturalna kolej rzeczy, czy nie, zawsze smutno się robi, jak się coś tak dobrego kończy. A lepszego dziennika po prostu nie czytałem  :smile: 

Cieszę się, że nie porzucasz całkiem pisania i blog ma się dobrze... bo nie porzucasz, prawda?  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dziękuję  :smile: 
Nie, nie porzucam, tematyki po prostu mi brakowało ostatnimi czasy, stąd przerwa, ale coś tam postaram się od czasu do czasu wrzucić  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Świetna decyzja z wydaniem książki. Ja po przeczytaniu w którymś dzienniku (chyba NETbet'a) o zawieruchach z dziennikiem od początku prowadzę dwie wersję: tą na forum oraz trochę rozszerzoną właśnie w Wordzie (po ostatnich kilku nocach z korektą rozmiarów zdjęć mam ponad 310 stron). Troszkę zasmuciłeś nie że takie problemy są z wydrukiem. Miałem nadzieje temat ogarnąć przez jakąś internetową drukarnie.

----------


## Myjk

Z Wordem jest ten problem, że nie puści w CMYKu (tylko RGB, literalnie tekst nie będzie w 1, czarnym, kolorze, tylko w 4 składowych) -- dla drukarni to masakra, chociaż przy cyfrze to już mniejszy ból. Jak komuś nie będzie przeszkadzać że się tekst będzie mienić, to przełknie. Pod warunkiem że drukarnia taki plik w ogóle przyjmie.  :wink:  Poza tym Word niestety formatowanie tekstu ma na poziomie elementarnym, właśnie żeby sobie podanie napisać (choć są specjaliści co i plakaty w tym robią). Wiszące spójniki, dziury między wyrazami przy justowaniu niczym kanion w kolorado, czy kompletny brak kontroli nad łamami to tylko jedne z nielicznych braków.

Także ściągnij sobie od razu InDesign (wersja CS5 jest udostępniona za darmo przez Adobe) i tam składaj jak należy.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Z samym drukiem problemów nie ma żadnych, wydrukuje Ci to dowolna drukarnia znaleziona "za rogiem", problemy się zaczynają, gdy zamarzy Ci się oprawić to na ładnie. Być może wyjściem byłoby zaniesienie wydrukowanego zamówienia do introligatora, ale nie wiem, czy są jeszcze introligatorzy robiący ładną oprawę "książkową", bo standard w tym zawodzie to zdaje się prefabrykowane okładki z wytłoczonym napisem "Praca Dyplomowa"  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Także ściągnij sobie od razu InDesign (wersja CS5 jest udostępniona za darmo przez Adobe) i tam składaj jak należy.


O to to! 
Drukarnia, jak z moich doświadczeń wynika, przyjmie wszystko (byle było w formacie PDF) i przy takiej wielkości zamówienia raczej nawet nie spojrzą na to, czy kolory są ok, czy nie. Co prawda RGB/CMYK, jak mi zorientowane osoby tłumaczyły robi masakryczną różnicę przy normalnym wielkonakładowym druku offsetowym, takie pierdółki są drukowane na drukarce cyfrowej, a te sobie zwykle z RGB radzą same, więc nie powinno być większego problemu, ale pozostaje kwestia składu. Jeśli tego twojego dziennika w Wordzie wyszło Ci 300 stron, to po porządnym połamaniu i poustawianiu tego w Indesignie spokojnie zrobisz z tego 200, bez żadnej straty jakości, a raczej jakość tylko zyska  :smile: 
Zresztą w ogóle, praca z tekstem w Wordzie, a w Indesignie to jak przesiadka z Painta, czy Notepada. Myjk o łamaniu tekstu już pisał, ja jeszcze dodam choćby kwestię ustawiania bloków tekstu czy obiektów (grafiki) na stronie. W Wordzie przy dużym, skomplikowanym dokumencie to wszystko żyje własnym życiem, kotwiczenie właściwie nie istnieje. W Indesignie, jak obiekt ustawisz u dołu strony, to on u dołu strony będzie. Jak ma być między linijkami tekstu - będzie! Niebo a Ziemia, powiadam!  :smile:  
Programu co prawda trzeba się ociupinkę nauczyć, to wielka kobyła, w której ot tak, bez tej odrobiny nauki wiele nie zrobisz, ale w sieci jest tyle poradników (również video), że ogarnięcie podstaw nie jest wielkim wyzwaniem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kurcze ja tak naiwnie patrzyłem choćby na tą stronę (drugi link z google) http://www.qprint.com.pl/ksiazki/  Wydaje się że jakoś i okładki robią.Co do przesiadki chyba będzie warto pomyśleć. Szkoda tylko ze zarwałem ostatnio kilka nocy na formatowaniu swojej wersji w wordzie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wg kalkulatora na tej stronie moja publikacja wyniosłaby równe 2000zł brutto, ta "moja" drukarnia zrobiła to połowę taniej. Ale ten Qprint i tak był drugi w kolejce jeśli chodzi o cenę, wszystkie pozostałe były albo jeszcze droższe albo niezainteresowane.

----------


## bajcik

W LaTeXu było robić, ambitnie  :wink: 
Na pewno w sieci są gotowe makra do tego typu książek.

----------


## Jarek.P

Programów do składu jest kilka, ale dla mnie pierwszym (i chyba największym) problemem, z którym się usiłowałem zmierzyć był import tekstu wraz z osadzoną grafiką oraz ze stylami z dokumentu Worda albo z PDFu. I tu właśnie, na tym etapie Indesign mi podszedł najbardziej, choć i tak się skończyło na tym, że zaimportowałem z pominięciem styli i robiłem je potem ręcznie, bo walka ze stylami z importu, w momencie gdy to wszystko i tak trzeba było inaczej porozkładać okazała się być dwa razy cięższa.

----------

